# Current Sales, Bundles, Giveaways



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 24, 2010)

-_This OP has been plundered by @RCoon_

This is the official thread for all things deals, bundles, sales and giveaways in the gaming world. Is there a Steam sale going on? Drop a link, let everyone know what date and time it starts.

Rules:

Avoid posting links to sales, bundles or giveaways somebody has already posted
Do not post a link of somebody else's giveaway. It's up to the giveaway's OP to post it here
If posting a giveaway, give a summary of what's offered and let people know when it will end
When linking to a giveaway, link to the #1 post. The link can be obtained by clicking on the post number "#1" at the top right
It should look like this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-time-fallout-4-veterans-day-tribute-ended.217444/
*Not* *this*:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...terans-day-tribute-ended.217444/#post-3369201

In the event the giveaway end date is unknown, come back and alter your post stating when it ended

When posting a link to a sale *don't just post a link*, state what date it begins and what time (if possible). Adding the finishing times might be pertinent, but not required
Please *do not* post affiliate links (aka, you get a % cut of the sale). We only want plain clean links here
Provide as much information as possible - e.g. _"25% off Rabid Raccoons on Steam until 10PM GMT 31st February 2016 - store.steampowered.com/app/rabidraccoons - down to £7.50."_
If you see something dubious, use the report button! Or PM me @RCoon


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 24, 2010)

4 pack of Bioshock 2 for about 12 bucks a piece......nice.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 24, 2010)

Hell yes, Thanx for this bro, but Im already overwhelmed with too many games right now


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 24, 2010)

Holy Jesus Christ.

This sale is frigging HUGE!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2010)

they call it a Call Of Duty 'PACK' but theres no MW2 included.... probably put the BEST games into the 'pack' & sold it as is. Probably would have hurt sales if they sold it with MW2


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jun 24, 2010)

Dirt2 for 10$ = Purchased


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 24, 2010)

wow impressive deals !! All games work with win7 64 bit ? How they do ?


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2010)

Everybody get Dirt 2 for $10 bucks! We can have some full on TPU dirt racing!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everybody get Dirt 2 for $10 bucks! We can have some full on TPU dirt racing!



funny i was just thinking that!!! get you some dirt 2! best game for $10 ever


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh baby! What to get, what to get?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Oh baby! What to get, what to get?



dirt 2!!!!!


----------



## erixx (Jun 24, 2010)

gonna get dirt 2 too   thanks OP!!!!


----------



## erixx (Jun 24, 2010)

Nobody trying some discounted NOVALOGIC games?


hahahah, loved them in the DArk AGes.....


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> dirt 2!!!!!


Dirt 2 it is. DL'ing now.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 24, 2010)

No body else having problems paying??!?


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 24, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> No body else having problems paying??!?


Its really slow. Took me 2 times to go through.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 24, 2010)

Steam said:
			
		

> There has been an internal error initializing your transaction. Please contact support for assistance.




all i get


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 24, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> all i get


How are you paying for it?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 24, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> How are you paying for it?



Visa, tried Paypal as well. Same thing. Searched there forums, seems to be a common bug.


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmmm. Must of got my paypal in before the rush.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 24, 2010)

Wowza. Through 7/4 too. Hah Trine for 4 bucks. Yeah as for slowness Im even having trouble browsing the store suddenly...they must be getting hammered.


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wowza. Through 7/4 too. Hah Trine for 4 bucks. Yeah as for slowness Im even having trouble browsing the store suddenly...they must be getting hammered.


I think TPU bumrushed um.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 24, 2010)

I just posted this to XS as well.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 24, 2010)

*The Various Complete Pack Deals Are Outrageous*

Wish I didn't have so many of the games already. The THQ one for 49.99 is so tempting. I got The Witcher for $6 and change and Bioshock 2 for $14.99.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 24, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everybody get Dirt 2 for $10 bucks! We can have some full on TPU dirt racing!



I paid $712 for it, but it game with a 5970.

I actually found the game useless without a steering wheel setup, or maybe a game pad. Too bad I have neither.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah I am tempted to buy a good racing game (esp for $10) and I love great graphics period but I just can't control them for shit whenever I've tried.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 24, 2010)

*At least get a gamepad!!!*



Hockster said:


> I paid $712 for it, but it game with a 5970.
> 
> I actually found the game useless without a steering wheel setup, or maybe a game pad. Too bad I have neither.



You are missing out on a great game.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 24, 2010)

I picked up Trine for $4

Always wanted to try it out...


----------



## Hockster (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried it, but the lack of controls killed it for me. And the voice acting, sheesh, right out of Point Break. Aggravating. If I ever get a wheel/pedal combo I'll give it another shot. I just don't play enough racing games to justify the expense.


----------



## ktr (Jun 24, 2010)

I am officially broke!


----------



## erocker (Jun 24, 2010)

Hockster said:


> I paid $712 for it, but it game with a 5970.
> 
> I actually found the game useless without a steering wheel setup, or maybe a game pad. Too bad I have neither.



Yeah, I'm horrible at using the keyboard for racing games. The Xbox 360 controller works great though and does a really good job with vibration.

Lol at the Point Break refference!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 24, 2010)

Where the hell is Solaris?  He needs Dirt 2.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone have any thing to say about garys mod?


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 24, 2010)

Been waiting for a game to use my rumble controler with. Should be fun.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 24, 2010)

Jeebus, now I'm thinking about getting one of these.
http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX26916(ME).aspx


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 24, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> I think TPU bumrushed um.



It's on the front page of Reddit.


----------



## ktr (Jun 24, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Anyone have any thing to say about garys mod?



It's a fantastic sandbox game, but it does require an investment (in time) to get it set the way you want to (plugins, additional content, etc).


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jun 24, 2010)

*Do not defame the memory of Patrick Swayze!!!!*

Oh well, I haven't got a clue what you are talking about. I just remember the President masks.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 24, 2010)

Whoever gets: DiRT2, CSS, TF2, L4D or L4D2, add me on steam: _moonpig_

Be good to get afew TPU boys on DiRT2


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 24, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Whoever gets: DiRT2, CSS, TF2, L4D or L4D2, add me on steam: _moonpig_
> 
> Be good to get afew TPU boys on DiRT2



there are 6 of us who already play frequently but we are in the US


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 24, 2010)

I would buy but the servers seem rammed at the moment, and sometimes wont even log me in.

Going to try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 24, 2010)

Lol I've had like 3-4 copies of dirt 2 from multiple purchases of HD5xxx cards  but seriously $10 is a great buy, mannnn why can't singularity be cheap


----------



## douglatins (Jun 25, 2010)

I already played Dirt2 offline on 360, is online racing cool?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 25, 2010)

Im hoping they throw prototype and fallout 3 up there soon.  top 2 games on my wish list and my birthday is july 1st.  hopefully I can convince someone to buy them for me.


----------



## erixx (Jun 25, 2010)

all those complaining about how to control vehicles: BUY A STICK (AKA JOYSTICK OR FLIGHTSTICK, ThE BETTER THE MERRIER) I have a Saitek X36 HOTAS and it rocks with motorcycles and cars... period. No fekking kiddies gamepads for a man with big hands and fingers....


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 25, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I already played Dirt2 offline on 360, is online racing cool?



Yessir.  A group of 5-6 of us are on a lot of nights racing 11pm CST and after.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the idea of rally racing. but dirt one didnt work so well with a wheel. so i dont think ill get this 1 either

hmm alot of people are saying the dfgt works well. dirt 2 it is. if you wanna race. pm me up


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 25, 2010)

They also have Beat Hazard on sale for $5, as well as Ghostbusters for $7. I'm debating on getting one or the other with Dirt 2. Any input?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 25, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> They also have Beat Hazard on sale for $5, as well as Ghostbusters for $7. I'm debating on getting one or the other with Dirt 2. Any input?



My input would be (HELL YEAH BUY EM NOW!!!)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 25, 2010)

make sure that if you bought dirt 2 you join the clubhouse and you get online with us tonight to race. don't forget to put erocker into the wall!!!


----------



## REALIN (Jun 25, 2010)

Hockster said:


> I tried it, but the lack of controls killed it for me. And the voice acting, sheesh, right out of Point Break. Aggravating. If I ever get a wheel/pedal combo I'll give it another shot. I just don't play enough racing games to justify the expense.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj2frkROX74


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 25, 2010)

Just got dirt and dirt 2 downlaoding dirt 2 at 2.5Mbs!!!!


----------



## douglatins (Jun 25, 2010)

I got Dirt2 too, but waiting on my new setup, on a 8800GT here


----------



## ktr (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh my, I just crossed the 200 mark of games owned on steam .


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 25, 2010)

^^you have 10 times morw games then me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 25, 2010)

Just purchased Dirt 2. I've been wanting this game for a while now and for $10 I couldn't resist.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 25, 2010)

LOLWUTOMGWTFBBQ 200 games? thats like 10K? I guess when i am 90yo. You should pick few better games or rent, borrow


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> make sure that if you bought dirt 2 you join the clubhouse and you get online with us tonight to race. don't forget to put erocker into the wall!!!


----------



## REALIN (Jun 25, 2010)

How do I join the clubhouse?

Says invite only!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 26, 2010)

Omg! (puts Hands On Head Looks Left Then Right). What Do I Get!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome deals!!!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 26, 2010)

Picked up Lead & Gold and Ghostbusters earlier today. Played about an hour of Lead and Gold. I thought it was a really cool little game. Sort of like a simple TF2, definitely worth the $5.10 it's on sale for.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have 63 games on Steam. I want to get RE5 but I just bought Prince of Persia (2008) and CoJ:BiB yesterday for 20 bucks.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

i played the re5 demo on ps3, first resident evil game i tried really. i  found the aiming to be so slow, and i dunno. nice price today but ill still keep my $12.50+


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 26, 2010)

I wish they would let you gift games to people after you bought them. I got RE5, but I hate it. The demo was fun on 360, but lord do i hate it on PC.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 26, 2010)

ahhhhh too many games to pick


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn, why did this have to come now for, Im playin super dupa catch on PS3 titles and after that are several 360 titles I wanna buy so many games but overwhelmed great prices too


----------



## zaqwsx (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone get dirt and having problems downloading it.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been tempted to buy GTA4, its not as cheap as the other deals but still get 8 bucks off better then nothing, is there much issues with this game, I heard there have been alot of patches which is good and heard it takes advantage of quad cores anything that I should be aware of (cough cough!!! DRM) and is it worth buying just to drive around chaotic & shoot random shit


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I've been tempted to buy GTA4, its not as cheap as the other deals but still get 8 bucks off better then nothing, is there much issues with this game, I heard there have been alot of patches which is good and heard it takes advantage of quad cores anything that I should be aware of (cough cough!!! DRM) and is it worth buying just to drive around chaotic & shoot random shit



Chaos, this is just me. i bought it for ps3 a while back. and the thing ive basically come to with gta games. theres so much shit to do, ill just never find the time to finish it. Some missions are retardedly hard too. it also looked like shit on ps3. was stretched like saram wrap. with that said, it is a good game if you plan to play it


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

> it also looked like shit on ps3. was stretched like saram wrap


 Lmao neva actually seen the console versions, only on youtube plus i don't really care for missions, I might do a couple now & again just to progress in the game but I just wanna do stupid random shit, I've always hated GTA story lines anyways but enjoyed the gameplay


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lmao neva actually seen the console versions, only on youtube plus i don't really care for missions, I might do a couple now & again just to progress in the game but I just wanna do stupid random shit, I've always hated GTA story lines anyways but enjoyed the gameplay



well u gotta do some to open the other areas. unless theres cheats fpr ot


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> well u gotta do some to open the other areas. unless theres cheats fpr ot



Fair enough, you think its worth getting though


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Fair enough, you think its worth getting though



if its your type of game sure. and when it came out on pc i cant say i remember there being any faults with it. itll run like a ferrari when u get your 5970


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> if its your type of game sure. and when it came out on pc i cant say i remember there being any faults with it. itll run like a ferrari when u get your 5970



Cheers bro, just bought it, downloading now gonna take some time 16GB


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Cheers bro, just bought it, downloading now gonna take some time 16GB



yea, i imagine my landlord wont like the bandwidth bill when it comes in. installed dod source a week ago, dirt 2 yesterdya. my roomate got mass effect and mirrors edge. haha


----------



## Flak (Jun 26, 2010)

Trine worth the $10 it's at now?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

Flak said:


> Trine worth the $10 it's at now?



its an alright game. maybe worth $5


----------



## shevanel (Jun 26, 2010)

Flak said:


> Trine worth the $10 it's at now?





Hybrid_theory said:


> its an alright game. maybe worth $5



Yeah $5...

I shouldn't have slept on D2, now its $13.50 or w/e..


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Yeah $5...
> 
> I shouldn't have slept on D2, now its $13.50 or w/e..



Dirt 2? its fun i really like it. still worth $13.50


----------



## shevanel (Jun 26, 2010)

im debating on transformers or singularity...


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 26, 2010)

I picked up transformers, half life complete, and dirt 2. 

obviously half life is half life

transformers is pretty fun, I like the online play except that it tended to lag.

I love dirt two, except I can't drive. I think I'll have to start a hunt for a cheap wheel, cause the keyboard ain't cutting it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

Black Haru, DiRT 2 is playable with a keyboard, it just takes some getting use to. At least that's how I feel after getting 4 hours of playing in. For the first 30 minutes to a hour I had some trouble, but I think that's mainly due to the whole issue I have with racing games from when I was a kid. (Only played them at arcade's with wheels, never played them on the PC until... Today honestly.)


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Black Haru, DiRT 2 is playable with a keyboard, it just takes some getting use to. At least that's how I feel after getting 4 hours of playing in. For the first 30 minutes to a hour I had some trouble, but I think that's mainly due to the whole issue I have with racing games from when I was a kid. (Only played them at arcade's with wheels, never played them on the PC until... Today honestly.)



I play Dirt 2 with my USB Super Nintendo controller  It works great!


----------



## Stak (Jun 26, 2010)

more ppl gotta get borderlands  its 22.99 euros. online is not so fun without friends. because the random stranger you encounter always do whatever they want and laaaaggg like heeell. im actually having more fun offline than online


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

Stak said:


> more ppl gotta get borderlands  its 22.99 euros. online is not so fun without friends. because the random stranger you encounter always do whatever they want and laaaaggg like heeell. im actually having more fun offline than online



I have it on ps3 . and there's a huge borderlands thread somewhere in the games forum. can ask on there


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. Trine is awesome!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. Trine is awesome!



Ditto


----------



## alexsubri (Jun 26, 2010)

I got RE5 for $14! game is amazing!! I didn't know it has Directx 10! I average 120 FpS and 190
high on max settings


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2010)

BAH! I just broke down and bought RE5. DAMN THESE DEALS!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

haha im strong enough to not buy re5. but i am hoping for bc2 sale today


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> haha im strong enough to not buy re5. but i am hoping for bc2 sale today



That already past man.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That already past man.



that was on the E3 sales. this is the summer sales


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> that was on the E3 sales. this is the summer sales



I doubt it will be up again. Could be wrong.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 26, 2010)

I just hate that i can't install fuckin Commandos 2 because servers are freakin overloaded. *sigh*


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BAH! I just broke down and bought RE5. DAMN THESE DEALS!



Same here lol and I beat it on the PS3 and paid full price for it when it came out. Traded it in to play Uncharted and now have it permanently for the PC


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

LMFAO GTA4 is a  taken me about 7hrs just to go through of rockstars bullshit just to play the game, I finally got to play it for like 15mins max and now it keeps on crashing this has to be the most frustrating game title I have ever encounter, everyone else, don't buy this joke of a ported console game


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMFAO GTA4 is a  taken me about 7hrs just to go through of rockstars bullshit just to play the game, I finally got to play it for like 15mins max and now it keeps on crashing this has to be the most frustrating game title I have ever encounter, everyone else, don't buy this joke of a ported console game



I have had it sense their newyears sale and have never had a problem. Reinstall maybe?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

DarkEgo said:


> I have had it sense their newyears sale and have never had a problem. Reinstall maybe?



Lucky u bro, luck u

I tried backing up the game, then deleted it, then reinstalling it again, same shit all of these errors popped up


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got the star wars Force unleashed for $7.49.  Hell yeah,  wifes gonna kill me but totally worth it


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 26, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Just got the star wars Force unleashed for $7.49.  Hell yeah,  wifes gonna kill me but totally worth it



Nice bro. Your wife is going to kill you cause you spent $7.49:shadedshu


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm a happy man now. Got my Serious Sam HD Double Pack, Commandos 2 and 3 are downloading and i'm getting Jericho next week.  Couldn't be any better


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm wanting fallout 3 to be reduced. That would make me VERY happy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> I'm wanting fallout 3 to be reduced. That would make me VERY happy.



Of course wait until this sale if over to see if you can get a good deal but if not BUY FALLOUT 3! Its well worth the money. I would have paid way more for it to be honest........

Please don't let the publisher know that!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Nice bro. Your wife is going to kill you cause you spent $7.49:shadedshu



Yeah im unemployed right now so no needless spending is tollerated!!  haha.  Its a birthday present to myself so she shouldnt get too mad.



WhiteLotus said:


> I'm wanting fallout 3 to be reduced. That would make me VERY happy.



Me too man,  Fallout 3 and Prototype are at the top of my list for sure.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Of course wait until this sale if over to see if you can get a good deal but if not BUY FALLOUT 3! Its well worth the money. I would have paid way more for it to be honest........
> 
> Please don't let the publisher know that!



haha, it's been on my wishlist for about 2 months now. I will be getting it, just hopefully in the sales


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 26, 2010)

force unleashed is fun, but i heard it runs like a tank with the engine of a honda on the computer.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 26, 2010)

$7.49? 

Awwww crap.... Must resist...


----------



## human_error (Jun 26, 2010)

Got ghostbusters for £3 yesterday and got the force unleashed today for under a fiver (sooo glad i didn't get it yesterday for full price).

I have it for the ps3, but i didn't get the dlc, which the pc version on steam comes with. Turns out 50p more expensive to buy the whole lot on steam than getting the dlc for the ps3 version. I do love the game, just wish they'd fixed some of the bugs in the ps3 version...


----------



## hat (Jun 26, 2010)

WTF... I tried to buy Jehrico for $1.67 (I think) and it says my credit card company declined my info... I have a debit card (with plenty of money in my account) and I tried to pay with Paypal, wtf?


----------



## hat (Jun 26, 2010)

Must have been an error somewhere... I tried to buy it again and it worked this time.

If it makes any difference, the first time I tried was through IE, and the other time was through the Steam GUI.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 26, 2010)

so I have left 4 dead 1 and 2 for 360, would it be worth picking up l4d 1 off steam just for mods.


----------



## Stak (Jun 26, 2010)

Got serious sam pack and pls someone buy borderlands im so lonely at that game


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyone want to donate borderlands to me? Ill be your best friend 

Edit: My 7,000 post is be begging. Typical.


----------



## Stak (Jun 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone want to donate borderlands to me? Ill be your best friend
> 
> Edit: My 7,000 post is be begging. Typical.




ill do it for you?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 27, 2010)

Finally picked up L4D2  Never played L4D before since it came out after I sold my X360. 

Only ~7hrs left to download


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 27, 2010)

Stak said:


> Got serious sam pack and pls someone buy borderlands im so lonely at that game



Lol I feel like that was aimed at me I do want to buy it, but I wasted money on buggy arse GTA4 sry bro, its still to expensive even with the 25% off, its like $59.99 USD



TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone want to donate borderlands to me? Ill be your best friend
> 
> Edit: My 7,000 post is be begging. Typical.



Congrats on ya 7000post bro


----------



## Stak (Jun 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol I feel like that was aimed at me I do want to buy it, but I wasted money on buggy arse GTA4 sry bro, its still to expensive even with the 25% off, its like $59.99 USD
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ya 7000post bro



Huh its actually 22.49 euros aand thats not thatmuch yaknow. But yeah gta4 sucks i cant even install it anymore due to some install bug but lucky me i ha e finished it oncebut never played it on gtx470


----------



## Stak (Jun 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol I feel like that was aimed at me I do want to buy it, but I wasted money on buggy arse GTA4 sry bro, its still to expensive even with the 25% off, its like $59.99 USD
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on ya 7000post bro



Huh its actually 22.49 euros aand thats not that much yaknow. But yeah gta4 sucks i cant even install it anymore due to some (un)install bug. It doesnt let me install!! While it isnt installed at all!! but lucky me i have finished it once but never played it on gtx470


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everybody get Dirt 2 for $10 bucks! We can have some full on TPU dirt racing!



I would but it won't recognize my USB controller :shadedshu


----------



## Stak (Jun 27, 2010)

I bought dirt2 a month ago. Its ok but not my fav racer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 27, 2010)

Stak said:


> I bought dirt2 a month ago. Its ok but not my fav racer.



idk a friend bought me dirt2 yesterday and i love the shit out of it. I also really love grid but rallys are my fav. I dont care much for super unrealistic games like the NFS series. I also enjoy grand tourismo.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 27, 2010)

l4d 1 and 2 10 bucks, just bought em


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 27, 2010)

I wanna get L4D 2 but I don't want the shitty aussie censored version its only like 10 bucks


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

So I downloaded the Dirt2 Demo and it won't launch on my computer...any ideas?  I'd really like to get the full version if I can get the demo working


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> So I downloaded the Dirt2 Demo and it won't launch on my computer...any ideas?  I'd really like to get the full version if I can get the demo working



Right click and run as admin.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Right click and run as admin.



Launch Steam as admin?  Where would I find the exe of Dirt2 itself to run as admin?  I have UAC disabled, if that matters.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 27, 2010)

Is l4d included in l4d2? Will I able to co-op with others that don't have l4d2?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Launch Steam as admin?  Where would I find the exe of Dirt2 itself to run as admin?  I have UAC disabled, if that matters.



all of the steam apps run with a switch. just create a shortcut on your desktop of the demo, and run that as admin. 

edit: hmm seems the shortcuts point to some online runner now or something. not sure this will work


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

Created the shortcut, and I get this:


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Created the shortcut, and I get this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100627/dirt2.png



Sounds like you need to update Games for Windows Live (yeah I hate it too)

Try updating or if that doesn't work try uninstalling then reinstall maybe


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Sounds like you need to update Games for Windows Live (yeah I hate it too)
> 
> Try updating or if that doesn't work try uninstalling then reinstall maybe



YOU ARE AWESOME THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> YOU ARE AWESOME THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!



Lol no worries bro I sense that info fixed the problem


----------



## hat (Jun 27, 2010)

Just got L4D2 for $10 yesterday


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 27, 2010)

Allow me to say: meh.
Also, I had The Witcher on my cart waiting for the last day to buy it at 5,50€ or something, and now they doubled the price. What the hell?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 27, 2010)

Would try out eve, but it's a pay monthly... I never want to get hooked on doing that.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 27, 2010)

hat said:


> Just got L4D2 for $10 yesterday



Just got it yesterday too, add me up on Steam (same username here)


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2010)

I changed the title of this thread and made it a sticky so you all can update this with Steam deals and sales.
Please post deals/sales here instead of starting new threads when there is a new Steam sale.

Makes my life easier.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 28, 2010)

L&D


----------



## Flak (Jun 28, 2010)

DoW II pack worth $20?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 28, 2010)

Todays specials...


----------



## Stak (Jun 28, 2010)

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising is it any good?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 28, 2010)

Stak said:


> Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising is it any good?



Eh I didn't really like it. Played it for ten min... But thats just me. I think for the price they have it at now its finally equal to the value of its gameplay.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2010)

Do many of you use Stardock's Impulse digital ditribution for games? 
I can add it to the title and you can include their regular deals in here if you want.
Other suggestions welcome.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 29, 2010)

Would be pretty sweet to have a giant sticky like this for steam and co. I visit steam pretty regularly, so can always update.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2010)

It is stickied. Let me see if I have the mod option of making it a GIANT sticky.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes. In big bold letters in size 42 font etc. 

Make it so mr mod!


----------



## Stak (Jun 29, 2010)

Yay! My 4th star is in!!!


----------



## Kreij (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats, Stak. You are on your way to fame and fortune. lol

I suggest buying some games off of Steam in celebration.


----------



## Stak (Jun 29, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Congrats, Stak. You are on your way to fame and fortune. lol
> 
> I suggest buying some games off of Steam in celebration.



i already  bought Serious sam pack AND supreme Commander 2


----------



## Flak (Jun 29, 2010)

Going to have to buy the wife a pair of shoes or something to even this out.....


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 29, 2010)

HOT DAMN! FUEL is better than I thought it would be..Graphics are fair game play is fun, granted I am only in the biginning of the game but so far so good.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 29, 2010)

Deals for today are (in Euro-land):







Osmos is a very cool game, especially for the incredibly low price it's got. Also, the soundtrack is amazing, and it's soooo calming...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 29, 2010)

Better list than the past couple days, still nothing i want though.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 29, 2010)

I really hope they are saving the *Really* good stuff for the last days, because so far there's nothing extraordinary, like in the past Christmas Sales.

Still, these discounts are always great!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 29, 2010)

im still hoping for bad company 2. or maybe singularity lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 29, 2010)

I want Bionic Commando.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 29, 2010)

Another AvP sale would be nice. Game is not worth full price.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, I feel stupid, I bought GTA4 for $25 and now its like $8


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

YAY!!! just bought the COD Pack, I luved COD4 but never played COD WAW, gonna give it a shotIma a Playstation plus member and........ Im getting the new Xbox360 2nite I luv wasting money

Sry for double posting


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> YAY!!! just bought the COD Pack, I luved COD4 but never played COD WAW, gonna give it a shotIma a Playstation plus member and........ Im getting the new Xbox360 2nite I luv wasting money
> 
> Sry for double posting



You... you... MONEY-WASTER 
Enjoy your stuff


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> You... you... MONEY-WASTER
> Enjoy your stuff



Lol I don't care for money TBH its made for spending (and to control pplmad so I spend it on awesome tech I want





Cheers bro


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> YAY!!! just bought the COD Pack, I luved COD4 but never played COD WAW, gonna give it a shotIma a Playstation plus member and........ Im getting the new Xbox360 2nite I luv wasting money
> 
> Sry for double posting



heh i bought a 360 elite, and an xbox wheel a month ago. oh and i get the futureshop warranty on the xbox. so . But i cant say i bought any game packs on steam, well the splinter cell one when conviction came out.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> heh i bought a 360 elite, and an xbox wheel a month ago. oh and i get the futureshop warranty on the xbox. so . But i cant say i bought any game packs on steam, well the splinter cell one when conviction came out.



Lol I still got my elite model sitting near the TV waiting to be traded in for the new glossy shiny model, the deals on steam are awesome so far and Ima grab conviction for the 360 eventually


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

Yo guys, just wanted to know, if anyone from the states would kindly gift me Left 4 Dead 2 through Steam and I would pay them the required amount through paypal as I don't want the pathetic Aussie censored version

Sry again for double posting


----------



## Stak (Jun 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> YAY!!! just bought the COD Pack, I luved COD4 but never played COD WAW, gonna give it a shotIma a Playstation plus member and........ Im getting the new Xbox360 2nite I luv wasting money
> 
> Sry for double posting





Yay now we can do some nazi-zomie killin'


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yo guys, just wanted to know, if anyone from the states would kindly gift me Left 4 Dead 2 through Steam and I would pay them the required amount through paypal as I don't want the pathetic Aussie censored version
> 
> Sry again for double posting
> 
> http://images.covers.com/covers/emoticons/an_laugh.gif



Sure thing, PM me.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

Stak said:


> Yay now we can do some nazi-zomie killin'



Lol hell yeah bro, finally hey Borderlands will have to wait



DanishDevil said:


> Sure thing, PM me.



Cheers bro


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 30, 2010)

Gonna have to do it tomorrow though. That cool?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Gonna have to do it tomorrow though. That cool?



Yeah bro thats fine, thanx


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 30, 2010)

TPU gets around the ozzy censorship once again! HURAAH!


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 30, 2010)

There seems to be another discounted game which is Red Faction: Guerrilla- it has a 75% discount, but it's not showing up on my Store. Maybe US only?






*EDIT*
The Guild II Pack now now is 75% off, instead of 50%.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2010)

This isnt on steam but its still a great deal!

Battlefield Bad Company 2 40% off at Direct2Drive 6-30-10






http://www.direct2drive.com/8/9268/product/Buy-Battlefield:-Bad-Company-2-Download


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This isnt on steam but its still a great deal!
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 40% off at Direct2Drive 6-30-10
> 
> ...



thanks for posting mailman, ive been waiting for a deal


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 30, 2010)

Note that that deal only applies to the USA


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 30, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Note that that deal only applies to the USA



UK users cant download that? lame. it charged me the $29 to my credit card. which will be $31 maybe after exchange to CDN


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Note that that deal only applies to the USA



Sorry man. It didn't say what region. Anyway its worth full price.



Hybrid_theory said:


> UK users cant download that? lame. it charged me the $29 to my credit card. which will be $31 maybe after exchange to CDN



So you got it?!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry man. It didn't say what region. Anyway its worth full price.
> 
> 
> 
> So you got it?!



downloading right now. ive been waitin for a steam deal as u may remember and i missed the E3 one. is there a way to subscribe to d2d deals? i grabbed their game comrad thing and the store in that just shows new games pretty much


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> downloading right now. ive been waitin for a steam deal as u may remember and i missed the E3 one. is there a way to subscribe to d2d deals? i grabbed their game comrad thing and the store in that just shows new games pretty much



Honestly I posted that for you.  Congrats on the game man!

Anyway just watch www.shacknews.com. They update all deals on all major sites.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry man. It didn't say what region. Anyway its worth full price.!



That's all right, I didn't even know that Direct2Drive allowed the UK.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2010)

just bought Flatout Ultimate Carnage for 2 buks


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Jul 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if Borderlands has been in any day-only deal so far?

Me and a couple of friends have been waiting for a promotion on this game for quite some time.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Does anyone know if Borderlands has been in any day-only deal so far?
> 
> Me and a couple of friends have been waiting for a promotion on this game for quite some time.



Yeah I've been waiting too bro but not sure if it has yet, just in that 2K bundle still, I don't want that, I just want borderlands to play some Co-op


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 1, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Does anyone know if Borderlands has been in any day-only deal so far?
> 
> Me and a couple of friends have been waiting for a promotion on this game for quite some time.



That makes two of us then 
But I don't think they'll discount the game though 
And even if they do it'll probably still be more expensive than buying a copy online...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 1, 2010)

Ill try to start quoting your newest updates in the first post I see Spy


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 1, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Ill try to start quoting your newest updates in the first post I see Spy



I didn't even know I was being quoted in the first post


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if Starcraft II would be released on steam?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 1, 2010)

It might, but it definitely won't be on sale for a very long time.

They're trying to get everybody to use BattleNet's own social friends list and stuff, so I have a feeling it won't be available through Steam.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 1, 2010)

starcraft 2 wont go on steam. there are no blizzard titles on there. you will be able to buy it digitally a few days after release(july 27) on blizzards website.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 1, 2010)

is torchlight a good game,   im trying to figure out if I should buy it or wait and see what pops up next.  

Its my birthday today so im gonna buy something!!!!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 1, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> is torchlight a good game,   im trying to figure out if I should buy it or wait and see what pops up next.
> 
> Its my birthday today so im gonna buy something!!!!



haha happy birthday. i cant comment on the game never played. maybe look up a gameplay video and decide if its for you.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 1, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> is torchlight a good game,   im trying to figure out if I should buy it or wait and see what pops up next.
> 
> Its my birthday today so im gonna buy something!!!!



I bought the game in the Christmas sale for 3.75 and I love it. Even for the full price(which is 16€) I think it's a solid title worth that price, although it tends to become repetitive(kill mobs -> loot-> send pet to sell stuff-> repeat).

Basically it's like Diablo lite. You roam around the Dungeons, killing mobs of increasingly higher difficulty, looting and sending your pet to town to sell the stuff(yes, you're never alone. You can have a pet with you- cat or dog). He can learn spells to help you, he attacks the enemies, and has a backpack of his own to carry stuff. Back in the village, you can buy the usual items(potions, weapons, sell stuff) but also improve the level of your equipment, gamble, talk to a horse  .

So far I have more than 40 hours in the game and I think I can still squeeze a few more.
All that for 4€? I think it's a steal 
And Happy birthday 

*EDIT*

Here's my current character and pet:


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 1, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> starcraft 2 wont go on steam. there are no blizzard titles on there. you will be able to buy it digitally a few days after release(july 27) on blizzards website.



Yeah, that sucks. I was hoping for a good Warcraft 3 deal... just to see there isn't any Warcraft 3. Oh well


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2010)

hmm, get the D2D BC2 deal or gamble and hope Steam has it as a deal.  EA's not willing to give me another cd-key (SSD failed twice so I couldn't deauthorize BC2).  Or just call it quits on BC2....


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 1, 2010)

im trying hard to resist san andreas - best gta ever


----------



## Cheeseball (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy birthday ShRoOmAlIsTiC. 

I'd like to ask... can anybody gift me San Andreas? I'm in the Philippines and the only GTA game I can see is Episodes from Liberty City. I can gift you anything of equal value provided that it's currently available to me.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 1, 2010)

oh man! I bought Thief AND GTA4 before they went on further reductions. Blast it!


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 2, 2010)

YAY! Borderlands heavily discounted! I'm gonna get that one 

*EDIT*

1)






That's an even better price for the 4-pack.

2)





The game's DLC is also discounted.

3) They switched DOD for DOD: Source.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 2, 2010)

prototype for 25 euros? awww. Its $15 US. Anyway i highly recommend prototype. i bought it on release and it sure is fun. Its like being spawn, i only liked it with a controller. But my brother beat it using kb and mouse.

In terms of star wars, i played the demo excited about a star wars RTS and i was thoroughly disappointed.

Borderlands is fantastic to play, with friends especially.

HL2, get it.

DoD, get DoD:source instead. DoD had balance issues.

Crysis is fun, and makes for a good benchmark


----------



## Flak (Jul 2, 2010)

might have to jump on BL + all DLCs for $20...


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 2, 2010)

Just as I feared I didn't resist Steam's temptation:







Damn you, STEAM! You win this time


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 2, 2010)

haha they got me too,  I couldnt wait for fallout 3 to go on sale so I got the non goty edition and protoype.45 bucks well spent.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 3, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> haha they got me too,  I couldnt wait for fallout 3 to go on sale so I got the non goty edition and protoype.45 bucks well spent.



prototype is a sick game. enjoy that 1.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 3, 2010)

The deals for today:






Only one day left...


----------



## human_error (Jul 3, 2010)

I was hoping batman:AA would be in the sale, no luck yet but there's always tomorrow...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 3, 2010)

human_error said:


> I was hoping batman:AA would be in the sale, no luck yet but there's always tomorrow...



Thought Batman has already been in the sales...


Still wanting Fallout


----------



## human_error (Jul 3, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> Thought Batman has already been in the sales...



I don't remember seeing batman:AA in this set of sales - i know it was like £3 on games for windows live a few months ago but didn't wan to deal with GFWL to get it...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Just bought Just Cause 2 and all the DLC, a few hours ago got Prototype and Bionic Commando... this is a horrible sickness, I'm out over $150... But I think I have got all the games I actually want from Steam now.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 3, 2010)

Just checked Just Cause's DLC: it's really cheap!
(0.49€ x3 instead of 0.99€ x3)

This type of pricing for DLC's should be the standard(depending on how much stuff, sure) but never going to the insane pricing of some titles, like MW2...


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yesterday my friend told me I just missed 1 WHOLE WEEK of non-stop Steam sales, oh well.... -____-


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 4, 2010)

Midnite8 said:


> Yesterday my friend told me I just missed 1 WHOLE WEEK of non-stop Steam sales, oh well.... -____-



You still have today AND tomorrow, the LAST DAY, which I am sure will have awesome stuff with awesome prices 
(at least I hope...  )


----------



## Midnite8 (Jul 4, 2010)

Aww man, such bad timing, I would really buy some games but I am in a deficit after buying all the new parts to my new i7 water cooling build :*(


----------



## Flak (Jul 4, 2010)

This is turning into way more money spent then I had planned, lol.

Just Cause 2 + DLC's and Metro 2033 worth the $50ish?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Flak said:


> This is turning into way more money spent then I had planned, lol.
> 
> Just Cause 2 + DLC's and Metro 2033 worth the $50ish?



Buy the THQ pack rather than Metro alone, you get a bunch of other great games with it.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 4, 2010)

Just bought Portal  for $2 now deciding if I should buy Just Cause 2


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 4, 2010)

HUrry up you've only got an hour and a half left...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Just bought Portal  for $2 now deciding if I should buy Just Cause 2



DO IT! I played the demo for Just Cause 2 and was very unimpressed. Really disliked it a lot, but I bought it anyways. I didn't like the driving, when your at a dead stop it's like oyur cars on ice. And it's still like that, but I'm rarely stopped, and the dual weilding weapon action is just awesome. I havent had this much fun in quite a while, it was a real shock and I'm glad I bought this game.


----------



## Flak (Jul 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Buy the THQ pack rather than Metro alone, you get a bunch of other great games with it.



Thanks, somehow in all of this I actually managed to miss the THQ pack, so picked it up since I didn't have any of those games on steam.

So how is Just Cause 2, worth $25?


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 4, 2010)

Guys, don't worry if there's a game you didn't pick up: they'll probably put them on sale again either with the midweek/weekend madness, or the Christmas sales. Don't worry


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Flak said:


> Thanks, somehow in all of this I actually managed to miss the THQ pack, so picked it up since I didn't have any of those games on steam.
> 
> So how is Just Cause 2, worth $25?



Yeah the THQ pack is the best pack out there, especially for the price, most of the other packs are over $50, it's been one of the top sellers every single day of the sales. 

And I say yes to JC2, and this is coming from someone who 6 hours ago was iffy about the game and didn't actually like it. But after getting in about an hour it's just too much fun.



I see SPY! said:


> Guys, don't worry if there's a game you didn't pick up: they'll probably put them on sale again either with the midweek/weekend madness, or the Christmas sales. Don't worry



I highly doubt they will do another sale like this this year. Their has been far too many top tier games on sale for something like this to happen again, heres my basic list I just bought all of these, look how many highly rated games are in there, won't have a chance like this anytime soon I'm doubting.


----------



## KainXS (Jul 4, 2010)

before it ends if you guys had to choose would you pick guild wars goty or aion, not based on graphics but how fun the games are


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 4, 2010)

KainXS said:


> before it ends if you guys had to choose would you pick guild wars goty or aion, not based on graphics but how fun the games are



Doesn't Aion require a monthly fee?
Guild Wars, on the other hand, is free, after you buy your copy


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 4, 2010)

The great deals of the last day are upon us:







It seems to be a recap of the best-selling titles of the promotion. Good for those who missed them!

None of these had a super price-cut: Fallout 3, Elder Scrolls, The Witcher, STALKER: Call of Prypiat, the World in Conflict. I am deeply saddened.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2010)

That's shocking! What a sad way to end an awesome week of sales. For shame Steam, for shame.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 4, 2010)

Also, this is really funny:







Look back, happy family! Bears are gonna eat ya


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2010)

I still can't get over how bad this last day is. It's the 4th of July, a day associated with lots of fireworks and whatever. So instead of going for a massive explosive finale they go with this...? The same ones as before...?

Shocking. They should sack the guy who couldn't be bothered to put some new ones up. Very disappointed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Eh, this isn't bad, some people might have missed out on deals, or even just on this posts page one guy didn't even know about it, it gives him thechance and the rest of us to get something we might have missed. I have bought 49 titles so far and I missed Bioshock 2 and now it's bad, and Killing Floor, prob going to grab them both.

They have already offered so much for so cheap, I have 0 complaints.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh, this isn't bad, some people might have missed out on deals, or even just on this posts page one guy didn't even know about it, it gives him thechance and the rest of us to get something we might have missed. I have bought 49 titles so far and I missed Bioshock 2 and now it's bad, and Killing Floor, prob going to grab them both.
> 
> They have already offered so much for so cheap, I have 0 complaints.



I'm not mocking the sale itself, was a great sale. But this is an anticlimax for me.


----------



## SystemViper (Jul 4, 2010)

wow, yea i didn't know it was going on....

is the THQ Complete Pack a summer long sale? on top of all these current ending sales...

damn, so little time, even less cash.... 
thanks for the posts, cu on steam!


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey, it's not so bad. Sure i'd want some other things but then again i missed Trine, L4D2 and i also got Killing Floor really cheap now. As a cherry on top i also bought Sol Survivor. Got a physical copy of BioShock 2 for the same price like 6 months ago. Too bad there wasn't any discount on Crazy Machines pack...


----------



## mcloughj (Jul 4, 2010)

Bit of perspective on the sales:


ARMA II Steam: 14,99€ Amazon £11.99 (€14.50)

Mass Effect 2 Steam: 29,99€ Amazon £13.49 (€16.32)

Bad Company™ 2 Steam: 33,49€ Amazon £14.99 (€18.13)

Just Cause 2 Steam: 24,99€ Amazon £16.49 (€19.95)

BioShock® 2 Steam: 14,99€ Amazon £9.00 (10.89)


The above will still be the same price next week and you won't have to eat a huge chunk of your data allowance to get them (which yes, I am saddened to admit, is still an issue here in Ireland for lots of people.)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh G-d would someone please gift me Borderlands?! I am so out of money!  Ill be your best friend? Ill even make you a custom avy?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh G-d would someone please gift me Borderlands?! I am so out of money!  Ill be your best friend? Ill even make you a custom avy?



No


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> No



Ill list you as my sugar daddy in my sig for one year!


----------



## El_Mayo (Jul 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill list you as my sugar daddy in my sig for one year!



LOL I can't even afford it myself


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh G-d would someone please gift me Borderlands?! I am so out of money!  Ill be your best friend? Ill even make you a custom avy?



Has anyone done this yet?

If you haven't sorted out anything by tomorrow I will happily do it for you, but just not right now.

PM me if you do, with steam name etc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Hey, it's not so bad. Sure i'd want some other things but then again i missed Trine, L4D2 and i also got Killing Floor really cheap now. As a cherry on top i also bought Sol Survivor. Got a physical copy of BioShock 2 for the same price like 6 months ago. Too bad there wasn't any discount on Crazy Machines pack...



Exactly, todays sales allow those you missed out on to be picked up, I like it, was bummed about missing Bioshock 2.



mcloughj said:


> Bit of perspective on the sales:
> 
> 
> ARMA II Steam: 14,99€ Amazon £11.99 (€14.50)
> ...



Steams a US based company, you guys paying in pounds get screwed, all the prices you listed are the same in US, except in dollars which is much lower in cost and the prices are cheaper than those games even buying them used on ebay.


----------



## ktr (Jul 5, 2010)

FINALLY TALLY:


*Bioshock 2* - Been meaning to play this
*Call of Duty Pack* - Repurchase; didn't want to deal with the billions of disks
*Serious Sam HD #2* - Haven't even played the first one 
*Plants vs. Zombies* - Been meaning to play this
*Takes of Monkey Island Pack* - Love Sam and Max, want to try another Telltale game
*Osmos* - Cheap; played a bit, excellent game. 
*Introversion Pack* - Cheap, heard good stuff with Uplink and Defcon
*Shatter* - Cheap; played a bit, excellent game. G8 muzac! 
*Red Faction: Guerrila* - Been meaning to play this; played a bit, runs like butta
*Tropico 3 + DLC* - Wanted to try a decent/recent tycoon game
*Thief: Deadly Shadows* - Cheap, want to try it out.
*Borderlands + All DLC* - Now the price justifies the gameplay
*Stalker: Call of Pripyat* - Complete the collection
*RollerCoaster Tycoon 3* - Loved the first two
*Just Cause 2 + All DLC* - Been meaning to play this; played a bit, runs like butta

Steam stole ~$185 monies from me

Total Game Count: 242


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 5, 2010)

Heh some of you have a retarded amount of games on steam. i have like 20.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 5, 2010)

for being broke i sure got alot shit from this last sales deal too,  mainly cause of my birthday.

Borderlands and all DLC
Prototype
Fallout3 - no goty edition(wasnt on sale)
star wars - the force unleashed
freedom force
torchelight
zeno clash
golden axe
cryostasis

I still want to get that call of duty pack.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 6, 2010)

*Best 10 Steam games for under £7 or $ equivalent*

Ok, So I've seen a few debates about Steam the past couple of day's and it was a messy thread, so I wanted to start my own and list the top 10 recommended games on Steam, but under £7 or the Dollar ($) equivalent.

I will make a listing of the top 10 recommended games in this opening post but obviously need some suggestions and ratings for this.


Audio Surf










We'll let's see how it goes


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2010)

Audio Surf


----------



## Techtu (Jul 6, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Audio Surf



Wow... I have to say I'm a music lover of all kind's, and this certain does look great, the fact you can always try a new track, simply buy buying a new track is great  (personally I love the gimmick about it though), but I can not see it being one of those you'd want to play over and over, maybe with a few mate's round to show off to them, it would be great, and for the price, I think I'm going to go ahead and buy it, well worth being in my top 10 so far


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 9, 2010)

serious sam HD first encounter is free all week end... im gonna finish it without buy HA HA !


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2010)

July 8 - July 11 

Impulse has Assassin's Creed 2 for $39.99 and you get Assassin's Creed 1 for free.

*Note: The DRM on AC2 requires a constant internet connection.*


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 9, 2010)

Kreij said:


> July 8 - July 11
> 
> Impulse has Assassin's Creed 2 for $39.99 and you get Assassin's Creed 1 for free.



DRM =  no deal

Sorry, I understand that this thread is not about DRM, but I feel that nobody should purchase an Ubisoft title without at least being aware of what they are doing.


----------



## Kreij (Jul 9, 2010)

I understand, McC. That's why I don't own the game, but some others don't mind.
I added a DRM blurb to my post.
You have to admit, it's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 9, 2010)

It is, id recommend it. I dont mind the drm for sc: conviction. it would be better if it wasnt there, but what else can yah do.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 11, 2010)

wow nice steam serious sam is bugged that you cant continue after certain chapter. The enemys are too much. Even you set difficulty to easy

So you cant go far away in the game. In this "trial" game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Bought Serious Sam 1 and 2 today, should be some mindless fun.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 11, 2010)

I tired the free weekend out, just not my style of game. Too much like Painkiller.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2010)

JC316 said:


> I tired the free weekend out, just not my style of game. Too much like Painkiller.



Yep, it's just mindless killing.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2010)

Anybody try out Lead and Gold? Tried it out today, pretty fun. Kind of like a cowboy style TF2. I didn't like TF2, but this is kinda fun for some reason. It's $22.50 for a 4-pack. I'd be up for one if anybody else likes it. Feel free to add me under DanishDevil and try it out with me.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 23, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Anybody try out Lead and Gold? Tried it out today, pretty fun. Kind of like a cowboy style TF2. I didn't like TF2, but this is kinda fun for some reason. It's $22.50 for a 4-pack. I'd be up for one if anybody else likes it. Feel free to add me under DanishDevil and try it out with me.



I got it on that sale a while back for $5. I think it's a really fun little game, just needs some more people playing. I recommend everyone give the free weekend a whirl.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 23, 2010)

It's just over $5 in the 4-pack, or $7.50 right now.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 12, 2010)

guys when you think that steam will still sell lots of great games packages for 90 100 euro?

Maybe this winter?

I hope so...


----------



## Mr McC (Aug 12, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> guys when you think that steam will still sell lots of great games packages for 90 100 euro?
> 
> Maybe this winter?
> 
> I hope so...



Have no fear, Valve will do everything in its power to ensure that you and your money part ways coming up to Christmas.


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> Have no fear, Valve will do everything in its power to ensure that you and your money part ways coming up to Christmas.



Sounds about right.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure thanks !!!

wow the quackecon pack is veeeery interesting, make me drooling !


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 12, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Sure thanks !!!
> 
> wow the quackecon pack is veeeery interesting, make me drooling !



I was wondering what you were talking about and then I opened Steam 

Oblivion just today:







And this one is for the next 4 days(QuakeCon):






Prices in €uroland.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 12, 2010)

gratuitous space battles and all expacs for $6. why not? rofl. gets old after a while but provided some fun!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 12, 2010)

FML! I bought TES IV Oblivion for $25 two days ago and they FING Give a discount 2 days later. 

Its like they did it just to piss me off.


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 13, 2010)

New stuff for today:






and all of it as a pack:


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 13, 2010)

hmm doom 3 on sale eh. never played that. its supposed to be hard i hear.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 13, 2010)

$14 for all of the Doom games?  Gabe Newell once again got me to break out my debit card.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 13, 2010)

Thought I'd share in the retro Doom fun:






My original collection.  The floppy's boot, but wont install on 64x OS's.   Guess I'll have to use the lappy!


----------



## Carlitos714 (Aug 13, 2010)

i need to start buying games from steam!


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thought I'd share in the retro Doom fun:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/Doom682.jpg
> 
> My original collection.  The floppy's boot, but wont install on 64x OS's.   Guess I'll have to use the lappy!



Can't you use DosBox to play it?

Anyway, good stuff


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 13, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thought I'd share in the retro Doom fun:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100813/Doom682.jpg
> 
> My original collection.  The floppy's boot, but wont install on 64x OS's.   Guess I'll have to use the lappy!



I wish I had all those old games still.  I had just about the entire Sierra catalog on floppy.  Is that Quake disc the one that included the Nine Inch Nails soundtrack?


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 14, 2010)

Some Fallout 3 love for today:


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 14, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> Some Fallout 3 love for today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100814/Fallout 3.jpg



I love you.

Been waiting for this game to get on the sales for near a year now.

Words do not describe how much I want bro-hug you right now.


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 14, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> I love you.
> 
> Been waiting for this game to get on the sales for near a year now.
> 
> Words do not describe how much I want bro-hug you right now.



Glad to know the post was useful


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 15, 2010)

And for the last day:


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 18, 2010)

NICE. if i didnt have borderlands on ps3 id totally get that deal


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I owned a copy of Stalker back in the day, but didn't have the patience for an open world at the time. The original + expansion for $10 is a deal I can't turn down, though.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2010)

how much is brink going for on the US/UK steam atm?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

$49.99 pre-purchase.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> $49.99 pre-purchase.



the reason i ask, is cause you guys tend to get way better prices, so its easier to get a foreigner to gift it.

for example, you guys have bad company 2 cheap atm dont you?

cause its not exactly on special here :S


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the reason i ask, is cause you guys tend to get way better prices, so its easier to get a foreigner to gift it.
> 
> for example, you guys have bad company 2 cheap atm dont you?
> 
> ...








cracka your price is like wut?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/1037742646.png
> 
> cracka your price is like wut?



yeah, exactly.


if theres something i want, i always check the US/UK prices first... cause i can save me a loooootta dorrahs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah, exactly.
> 
> 
> if theres something i want, i always check the US/UK prices first... cause i can save me a loooootta dorrahs.



thats rediculous dude your game is $30 more than mine. its all that aus bandwidth costs. you guys and your desert tropical exotic fish island.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the reason i ask, is cause you guys tend to get way better prices, so its easier to get a foreigner to gift it.
> 
> for example, you guys have bad company 2 cheap atm dont you?
> 
> ...





Can't you do anything to counter such high prices? I don't think its the developers getting that extra money, is it the Government?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Can't you do anything to counter such high prices? I don't think its the developers getting that extra money, is it the Government?



publishers here in Au get exclusive deals, so they can dictate the terms to steam. only workaround is getting gifted by a friendly chap overseas, who gets the other prices.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

If you want anything gifted, let me know Mussels. Happy to help you out for some heat


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the reason i ask, is cause you guys tend to get way better prices, so its easier to get a foreigner to gift it.
> 
> for example, you guys have bad company 2 cheap atm dont you?
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> publishers here in Au get exclusive deals, so they can dictate the terms to steam. only workaround is getting gifted by a friendly chap overseas, who gets the other prices.



So its the publishers demanding the extra cost. Thats just wrong, there needs to be some sort of global fairness act regarding product pricing. I await a one world government, we needs to change things and each current separate government should act as a secondary government. A little radical and risky but I think thats the future or at least I hope.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nevermind


----------



## Techtu (Aug 20, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> Nevermind



haha... was about to point it out to you


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 20, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> If you want anything gifted, let me know Mussels. Happy to help you out for some heat



Same with any UK prices that are cheaper.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tech2 said:


> haha... was about to point it out to you



I did not notice the steam sticky here and actualy made a whole thread about it.... Maybe got a tad excited but hey its not everyday you buy a game like that and pay full price and the next day it is 75% off


----------



## Techtu (Aug 20, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I did not notice the steam sticky here and actualy made a whole thread about it.... Maybe got a tad excited but hey its not everyday you buy a game like that and pay full price and the next day it is 75% off



ouch.... that's not nice at all. :shadedshu

Don't Steam give any kind of warning for what deal's they are going to do and when?


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 20, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I did not notice the steam sticky here and actualy made a whole thread about it.... Maybe got a tad excited but hey its not everyday you buy a game like that and pay full price and the next day it is 75% off



That's why I NEVER pay full price for games.  EVER.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 20, 2010)

That's my philosophy for almost everything in life, unless it JUST came out and I know that I need it then.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 20, 2010)

DAMN !!!!! 

I want to be one of those who have never played stalker and buy them both doing that deal only 8 euros !!!!!!! THE BEST EPISODES OF STALKER given away !!!

Wanna buy all games from steam now ! 

I will stop my dvd games collection i have 60 games in dvd rom


----------



## Dazzeerr (Aug 28, 2010)

animalpak said:


> damn !!!!!
> 
> I want to be one of those who have never played stalker and buy them both doing that deal only 8 euros !!!!!!! The best episodes of stalker given away !!!
> 
> ...



lol?!


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 28, 2010)

Dazzeerr said:


> lol?!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 28, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> http://cdn2.knowyourmeme.com/i/28434/original/thread_necromancer.png?1259372531



Um.. the threads stickied.. so its always on the top of the first page... therefore i dont think a necro is possible


----------



## Dazzeerr (Aug 28, 2010)

Cheers ShiB 

Bethesda Pack looks good on Steam guyyss, dunno if you've all already seen it but it's £38/$59 for Fallout 3, Oblivion and Morrorwind. Not personally much of an RPG fan but I know some of you are.

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/4875/


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 29, 2010)

Oops......Don is fail.  

I just wanted a chance to use teh card.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 29, 2010)

The game industry has long been using price fixing.  Consequently I never buy a game new or at retail price because I believe the schemes of publishers to be unethical.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 2, 2010)

so whens the next big sale,  we didnt even get a mid week madness this week.  I really want to try out that assasins creed 1 and II


----------



## I see SPY! (Sep 2, 2010)

Interesting stuff, but 2 warnings:

-the game seems to have a few troubles running in soms OS's(Vista/+, especially x64 flavour). In my case the game will just suddenly crash without warning. Didn't get to start playing it yet so it may very well be something easy as pie to solve, but there are some complaints.
-the Company of Heroes MMO should be releasing shortly(I think there's already a Beta) and it gives access to the content from these games, for free, so... just a heads-up 

*EDIT*

Also Altitude:


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/hooray.jpg
> 
> Interesting stuff, but 2 warnings:
> 
> ...



as a heavy CoH player (and a member of a clan who plays it all the time), i have a few comments.

1. The game has no OS problems. XP, vista, 7, 32 and 64 bit are all dead stable. The game does NOT crash - so its likely your system (be it bad/old audio drivers, or a not quite stable OC)

the MMO i paid little attention to, but its going to be a very different style of gameplay. even if the units and content is similar, its not the same game - CoH is VERY worth playing.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 3, 2010)

It doesn't crash during gameplay but it usually crash when the game is finished (points screen).


----------



## Spunky (Sep 3, 2010)

I've never crashed at any point in the game, running Win7 x64. Perfectly stable.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It doesn't crash during gameplay but it usually crash when the game is finished (points screen).



i've never seen or heard of that either, and me and friends often play 3-4 games in a row.


----------



## Perseid (Sep 4, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Oops......Don is fail.
> 
> I just wanted a chance to use teh card.



Mana burn for you.

---

Free Red Orchestra code: http://slickdeals.net/forums/showth...tForums-9+(Hot+Deals+-+SlickDeals.net+Forums)

You have to go to their page on FB, "Like" Logitech, and allow an app called Coupons access to probably everything about you, but I'm downloading it now so you DO get the game.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 5, 2010)

DAmn it they ran out of coupons,  I always miss the freebies


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like a Steam Deals week is back, probably not as good as the summer one, but here we go!





Also


----------



## Kreij (Sep 16, 2010)

Impulse has a deal where if you buy Master of Orion 2 for $6 you get Master of Orion 1 for free.
Just thought some of you 4x space strategy fans might be interested.
It's old, but a classis.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 16, 2010)

was masters of orion 3 any good? i saw it but never picked it up.. big fan of the series but I know some games tend to do too much with sequels and over-think their way out of a quality product.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

How many of the SW deals have you guys bought? I looked at the pack, but most of those games, while great are a bit too old for me to really have the urge to go back to. But the daily deals have been great, KOTOR for $2.50 Empire at War Gold for $5, and today Battlefront II for $5, I've actually bought all the deals so far... dammit Steam is too addicting and easy to buy games from, just sit in my chair, click to buy, click to dl, click to play, click to see back account... then cry, granted the small amount these games were, it's not that bad.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 16, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> was masters of orion 3 any good? i saw it but never picked it up.. big fan of the series but I know some games tend to do too much with sequels and over-think their way out of a quality product.



It got bad reviews from the "MoO" purists due to the way it handled resource managing (if I recall correctly), but I liked it. It's the only MoO that I have at the moment.
I might pick up 1 and 2 for only $6.
They are great for playing on a low end laptop when travelling.


----------



## sapetto (Sep 16, 2010)

Is it me or left4Dead 2 price has dropped - now its the same as the first game 13.99€


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 17, 2010)

It dropped, was $29.99 like 2 months ago, now is $19.99.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2010)

so can any americans and UK'ers let me know what dead rising 2 costs? here in Au its 40USD, which is a bit steep...

are there any 4 packs, or lower prices for you guys?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so can any americans and UK'ers let me know what dead rising 2 costs? here in Au its 40USD, which is a bit steep...
> 
> are there any 4 packs, or lower prices for you guys?



I'm in America and its $39.99 in my steam store and no lower price deals of any kind.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2010)

just bought it at Au prices, wtf not, seems a good game.


only sad face is 2 player coop with 4 player 'terror is reality' - i REALLY wish it had 4 player coop.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought it when it was on sale for $9.99 .


----------



## digibucc (Oct 6, 2010)

Left for Dead II is currently available for $6.79 USD
http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 6, 2010)

digibucc said:


> Left for Dead II is currently available for $6.79 USD
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/




yeah a lot must have got this deal I have been D/L for over 12 hours now servers seems a little busy Love it when they do these deals.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2010)

whats fallout new vegas going for in the US atm?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 7, 2010)

mussels said:


> whats fallout new vegas going for in the us atm?



$49.99


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> $49.99



i might need an american to gift it to me then


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i might need an american to gift it to me then
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/876.jpg



I am shocked and appalled, Sir. Shocked and appalled.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 7, 2010)

that is appalling, i bet its due to the hoops they have to jump through to get ratings over there


----------



## digibucc (Oct 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i might need an american to gift it to me then
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101006/876.jpg



i can do that if you need.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i can do that if you need.



sounds good. i'll get back to you on payday.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 7, 2010)

only £30 in the UK


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 9, 2010)

COD:MW2 33% off Steam $40.19 down from $59.99


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> COD:MW2 33% off Steam $40.19 down from $59.99



Still 30 bucks to much.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Still 30 bucks to much.



You really thought it was that bad? That its only worth $10


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 9, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> You really thought it was that bad? That its only worth $10



5 hours of play. Yeah.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey do the COD:MW2  servers have the consoles on with the PC's? Or are they separate?
There is an invisable member viewing the thread..hows that happen?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 9, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Hey do the COD:MW2  servers have the consoles on with the PC's? Or are they separate?



Separate :\

It would only allow unfair advantages to some on the PC vs console.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2010)

microsoft did a test and found that casual PC gamers could whup the pro console gamers, so they're seperate.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2010)

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY only $13.60 for the weekend!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY only $13.60 for the weekend!



Thats a steal!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yeah it is, I will be dropping money in my bank account tomorrow and getting it, and I think you might have the record for the fastest thanks, I hit post and as soon as my page refreshed it was already thanked, then I edited it


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 22, 2010)

Or 17€ (23.6$) here in Euroland. This sucks on ice :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2010)

If you need someone to gift it to you and you got PayPal, just toss me a PM.


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If you need someone to gift it to you and you got PayPal, just toss me a PM.



Thanks, but I just like complaining


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 22, 2010)

I just bought it


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 22, 2010)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2*



http://www.direct2drive.com/2/9467/product/Buy-Test-Drive-Unlimited-2-Download

*$19.95*

$20 cheaper than anywhere else.

I had a $20 credit and just got this for a $1.55 YAY

I hope its good


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 22, 2010)

66% off Batman is a steal...I'm really considering buying this! 


I can't wait to see Black Friday Sale on Steam!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just put enough money into my account to buy Batman, loading it now, doubt I'll have time to try it today though. Wonder how much the GOTY really adds, doesn't sound like a ton, but maybe the levels are long.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 22, 2010)

The graphics look pretty sweet, I played it for a couple of hours last night.  I'm hoping that once the first level is over it will be more free roaming, like Just Cause 2.  In the Asylum you can only grapple to certain things and it is very lineal.  I'm hoping it's just a glorified tutorial.


----------



## casual swift (Oct 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just put enough money into my account to buy Batman, loading it now, doubt I'll have time to try it today though. Wonder how much the GOTY really adds, doesn't sound like a ton, but maybe the levels are long.



Did you end up playing it? What did you think? I loved it for the first few hours, but then found it a little repetitive and I got bored.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Oct 25, 2010)

Gonna try to keep the first page updated with this weeks holloween deals.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2010)

THQ Week, All Red Faction Games 75% off today!





Also 




Dogfighter has a 4 Pack for $4.50 right now also!



casual swift said:


> Did you end up playing it? What did you think? I loved it for the first few hours, but then found it a little repetitive and I got bored.



I played it a bit, ended up playing the mode where you fight endless bad guys, me and a friend found it extremely entertaining, it was worth $13.66, but I can see how it will get repetitive, although the amount of animations he has is just impressive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Titan Quest is up today, amazing game!


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 26, 2010)

Wowza, great game! 

I had it thru Direct 2 Drive, but the game screwed up and didn't let me play the expansion once I beat the original, so for $5, I'll snag it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I had it on disc, but fear of my 2 year old son destroying it, I just bought it on Steam (back in the summer deals), a week later I found it all scratched up


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2010)

Dang.  I have been nickel and dimed by this thread, lately.  I just have this "stock up for winter" mentality.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, during the summer I bought about 55 titles, and I keep buying most things on sale, I can't stop...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2010)

you weirdos, its spring! summer is on the way!


[/rant about americans forgetting how the seasons arent the same around the globe]


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you weirdos, its spring! summer is on the way!
> 
> 
> [/rant about americans forgetting how the seasons arent the same around the globe]



You mean theres land outside of Ammmerka and that the we live on a globe? And here I thought it was flat.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you weirdos, its spring! summer is on the way!
> 
> 
> [/rant about americans forgetting how the seasons arent the same around the globe]



No one cares about the Forgotten Hemisphere !!

It's sad though, your comment is probably 80% positive.

I love Steam deals. However, they remind me that until I have a job they're unattainable.


----------



## human_error (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok so today's deal is Metro 2033 for ~£6 - that's 66% off people!

Not bad for the most graphically demanding PC game out there. I'm downloading my copy now


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2010)

human_error said:


> Ok so today's deal is Metro 2033 for ~£6 - that's 66% off people!
> 
> Not bad for the most graphically demanding PC game out there. I'm downloading my copy now



$27.20 USD here


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm still not sure about buying Metro 2033.  Though I really want it I'm concerned whether it's even worth $13.60.  It has really great graphics but the gameplay is apparently crap.  I'd rather it have bad graphics and great gameplay if I'm putting my hard earned wad down.  (Graphics being ephemeral and gameplay eternal.)  If you think $13.60 isn't a lot, realize that I could buy a case of cheap beer for that!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2010)

Steam Halloween Sale is on!!!:

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/trickortreat


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 29, 2010)

BTW Amnesia: The Dark Descent just came out and got a fantastic review from PC Gamer (88/100).  It's on sale at Steam for $13.39.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 30, 2010)

All three overlords for $7? holy crap yes!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2010)

blah, still no cheap borderlands


----------



## Flak (Oct 30, 2010)

AvP and Dead Space $10 each, they worth it?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 30, 2010)

Dead Space was a lot of fun, so I say yes  AvP- no idea


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2010)

Flak said:


> AvP and Dead Space $10 each, they worth it?



???










fucking ripped off AGAIN, damnit steam


----------



## Flak (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 30, 2010)

*↑*  Our mutual acquaintance, mussels, is from Australia (next to Germany) so he has to pay twice whatever a human being from a first world country would pay.

Fortunately for him though, the UK gave Australia a gift during skirmishes over which penal colony made better tea.  That gift was Ben Yahtzee, better known for his Zero Punctuation video reviews that were made at a brisk pace which is just outside the intelligible range of a native born Australian.

Here's the review of Alien vs. Predator.  (If it's too fast mussels you can ask someone on TPU to summarize it for you.)

Also Dead Space for anyone else.

Also also Amnesia: The Dark Descent.

Also also also lots of swearing so make sure to gather round the children lest they grow up to become dullards.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 30, 2010)

Again idiotic $9,99 vs 9,99€. Why do i have to pay more than those from US just because i'm from Europe? Still bought it as it is an ok price compared to retail store but still more expensive than for US...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Again idiotic $9,99 vs 9,99€. Why do i have to pay more than those from US just because i'm from Europe? Still bought it as it is an ok price compared to retail store but still more expensive than for US...



why do i have to pay twice as much in the SAME CURRENCY? we get higher rates AND conversion fees


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm guessing its because of taxes and/or the higher cost of the cable that runs across the ocean. steam is based in america right? though I suppose they could have hubs in other countries...


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 30, 2010)

> Mussels,
> 
> Please quit bitching and just send us a PM if you want to buy something. You know we are all willing to gift you games.
> 
> ...



In all seriousness, I completely agree with you. They're screwing people outside the US. At least there's a loophole, right?


----------



## wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

I nabbed AVP for 9.99€, I don't mind a few $$ here and there, especially since mates paid 4-5x that at launch for it and I skipped out then.

Loved the demo tho, hopefully its worth my tenner, but I'll need to wait more than another 24 hours to know that on my slow ass connection.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> *↑*  Our mutual acquaintance, mussels, is from Australia (next to Germany) so he has to pay twice whatever a human being from a first world country would pay.
> 
> Fortunately for him though, the UK gave Australia a gift during skirmishes over which penal colony made better tea.  That gift was Ben Yahtzee, better known for his Zero Punctuation video reviews that were made at a brisk pace which is just outside the intelligible range of a native born Australian.
> 
> ...




lold @ first world country.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2010)

i actually have been PMing people to buy me games 

the problem is i gotta ask around to find out which ones have the lower prices before i know what to get.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i actually have been PMing people to buy me games
> 
> the problem is i gotta ask around to find out which ones have the lower prices before i know what to get.



Just a theory:
I have all cookies (even LSO) disabled and I still get the USA prices from "store.steampowered.com".  My assumption therefore is that it uses your IP address to pick which prices you see.  If so couldn't you use a free USA-based proxy to see the US prices?

I tried using a few different foreign proxies and all I got was "USD" added to the end of the prices so I don't know if it'll work but it might be worth a try.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Just a theory:
> I have all cookies (even LSO) disabled and I still get the USA prices from "store.steampowered.com".  My assumption therefore is that it uses your IP address to pick which prices you see.  If so couldn't you use a free USA-based proxy to see the US prices?
> 
> I tried using a few different foreign proxies and all I got was "USD" added to the end of the prices so I don't know if it'll work but it might be worth a try.



our prices how in USD anway, so i dont know how to tell if its worked or not.


i just haunt this thread and wait to see what you guys say is cheap.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> our prices how in USD anway, so i dont know how to tell if its worked or not.
> 
> 
> i just haunt this thread and wait to see what you guys say is cheap.



just ask me what you want. fill me in with the particulars and ill pick up w/e you want.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 31, 2010)

So my cousin "gifted" me Resident evil 5 but i have not yet received it?? He says its stuck on pending transaction i think..any ideas what to do? He has money in his debit card,could it be that because he bought something from steam and then purchase Resident evil 5 to gift me?


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 10, 2010)

Day of Defeat?
I know it used to be wildly popular, but I'm not sure about now.  For $2.50 I might just get it.


----------



## ktr (Nov 10, 2010)

There is still a strong following behind DOD:S. I do play it occasionally to fulfill my Kar98 rampage.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2010)

F1 2010 33% off. Im thinking of getting it. Big racing sim fan. Should i get it?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> F1 2010 33% off. Im thinking of getting it. Big racing sim fan. Should i get it?



Seems like a decent deal considering it's still around 60 bones on consoles.  I haven't read many critical reviews but what I've heard is good.  Still it isn't hard to be the best F1 game in town when you're the only developer that's licensed to use the name...

I'm watching this review while I eat my dinner:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93mOUpvcnFU


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 11, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Seems like a decent deal considering it's still around 60 bones on consoles.  I haven't read many critical reviews but what I've heard is good.  Still it isn't hard to be the best F1 game in town when you're the only developer that's licensed to use the name...
> 
> I'm watching this review while I eat my dinner:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93mOUpvcnFU



They do pretty decent sim reviews and such. Plus the girls good lookin


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 11, 2010)

Weekend Deal and save 50% on Risen.

Offer expires on Monday, Nov. 15th at 10AM PST.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Interesting, looks like Risen on PC got pretty good reviews, and 360 got crap reviews. Wondering if its worth it, is it open world or more of a linear path? Comparable to Oblivion? Or Anything else?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 11, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> *↑*  Our mutual acquaintance, mussels, is from Australia (next to Germany) so he has to pay twice whatever a human being from a first world country would pay.



Please tell me you're not confusing Australia with Austria. Please tell me you were only kidding when you posted this comment.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Please tell me you're not confusing Australia with Austria. Please tell me you were only kidding when you posted this comment.



 I don't think so. Hes a yankee.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, looks like Risen on PC got pretty good reviews, and 360 got crap reviews. Wondering if its worth it, is it open world or more of a linear path? Comparable to Oblivion? Or Anything else?



Risen is a spiritual successor to the Gothic series and I enjoyed it though it got a little slow in the final chapter. It's not very linear. If you want a good idea of what it looks and plays like download the Gothic 4 demo that just came out.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 11, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> Please tell me you're not confusing Australia with Austria. Please tell me you were only kidding when you posted this comment.



I didn't realize they were different continents.

In related news, I heard that Russia was flying planes over Georgia.  I called my cousin in Atlanta and he assured me that he couldn't see planes so I figured out that the media was lying.  Goddamn liberal media.


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 11, 2010)

I know this might sound stupid seeing as how they are old games and the deal is no longer around too, probably. Last week I bought GTA, GTA II, GTA III, GTA Vice City and San Andreas for only £5 as a all-in one bundle and that really saved me a lot of time of getting them on legit discs which will probably be living on my shelf right now had I not brought it from Steam. I was surprised that I was able to get the first and second game as a part of it too as I believe the PC versions would be games that are free downloads on the official Rockstargames website. I guess the good point is I won't have to go hunting for them. ^^


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, looks like Risen on PC got pretty good reviews, and 360 got crap reviews. Wondering if its worth it, is it open world or more of a linear path? Comparable to Oblivion? Or Anything else?



I noticed in the game details area. Has a DRM that limits to 3 machine activations


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 20, 2010)

Sniper ghost warrior is 50% off for the weekend. it any good?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Sniper ghost warrior is 50% off for the weekend. it any good?



not really.

instead of being about sniping and stealth, its more like a generic close combat FPS with the odd sniping bit.


----------



## Kreij (Nov 20, 2010)

Zombie Driver is 50% off ($4.95) today on Impulse. 
Looks stupidly fun so I'm downloading it now. lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 20, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Zombie Driver is 50% off ($4.95) today on Impulse.
> Looks stupidly fun so I'm downloading it now. lol



Question. Where does Impulse store/install the games?


----------



## Kreij (Nov 20, 2010)

It depends on the game (which is rather wierd actually).
When I buy indie games it puts them in c:\ProgramFile(x86)\Indie Games
otherwise they are in c:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\Games (if it's a stardock game) 
and I think non-Stardock, non-Indie games are somewhere else.

Hope that cleared things up 'Rocker.


----------



## 2wicked (Nov 20, 2010)

I know this is the steam/impulse thread but if you missed the old $5 bioshock deal on steam.
GFWL has bioshock for $2 today only & bioshock 2 for $10


----------



## Kreij (Nov 20, 2010)

Deals anywhere are welcome in this thread. I'll change the title to include all digital game downloads.


----------



## mcloughj (Nov 20, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Sniper ghost warrior is 50% off for the weekend. it any good?


It got 50% reviews in PC format and Custom PC. Best avoid it.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Question. Where does Impulse store/install the games?



You can edit the locations where Impulse downloads under Impulse Settings (the farthest left blue tab).  This will also show the default location, if you are having trouble locating stuff.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys, found a good deal on Impulse for Resident Evil 5 only $9.99

http://www.impulsedriven.com/resevil5


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 25, 2010)

STEAM DEALS!!!! For Nov 24-29 changes each day.

RUSE $33.49
Dues Ex Collection $5
Prototype $15
indie Energy pack $5 (90% off)
Alpha protocol $7.50
Borderlands $10
Sam and Max: The devils playhouse $10.50
Counterstrike source $5
Shank $10.04

Also, each day for this deal they pick 30 people and give them the top 5 games in their wishlist.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 25, 2010)

Dragon Age: Origins, Awakening, and all 9 DC 50% of  at Impulse.  $24.97


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 25, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> STEAM DEALS!!!! For Nov 24-29 changes each day.
> 
> RUSE $33.49
> Dues Ex Collection $5
> ...



Lol i was going to mention them, but i was too lazy, glad sumone else done it


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 25, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Also, each day for this deal they pick 30 people and give them the top 5 games in their wishlist.



Make sure you have 10 games in your wishlist to have a chance.  I can see a lot of people not reading the fine print....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 25, 2010)

Making my wish list now.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2010)

lish wist made.


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 25, 2010)

theres not even 10 games i want on steam, made a wishlist anyway


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 25, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> theres not even 10 games i want on steam, made a wishlist anyway



Exactly.

As soon as i heard i had to have 10 games i scrambled all over the steam store trying to find games i actually want, and there isn't much to go crazy about really.


----------



## sapetto (Nov 25, 2010)

Is Borderlands good ? I have not played it and i also heard that its Multiplayer is good. Are there a lot people playing the Multi?


----------



## JC316 (Nov 25, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Is Borderlands good ? I have not played it and i also heard that its Multiplayer is good. Are there a lot people playing the Multi?



It's damn good, but it's also damn hard. Not sure about the multiplayer as I am unsocial.


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 25, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Dragon Age: Origins, Awakening, and all 9 DC 50% of  at Impulse.  $24.97


Friggin EA and their limits.
EA games are limited to NA only on Impulse, due to fact that Impulse sells all of their games for the same price for everyone

If anyone's asking what does all that have to do with this - it means I can't buy the extra cheap Dragon Age Ultimate   



sapetto said:


> Is Borderlands good ? I have not played it and i also heard that its Multiplayer is good. Are there a lot people playing the Multi?


I very much enjoyed Borderlands, but once I finished it, I didn't play it again.
As for multi, not sure about online, but I played it a lot with RL friends in LAN and it was epic fun   (4-player co-op, enemies up-scale in difficulty with number of players)


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2010)

i just threw 3 games i want and 7 i dont want, to meet the required 10.


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just threw 3 games i want and 7 i dont want, to meet the required 10.


ummm, where did the number 10 come from? 
All it says in event page is that we need to make a list, and winners will get top 5 games from their wishlist.

Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2010)

Wyverex said:


> ummm, where did the number 10 come from?
> All it says in event page is that we need to make a list, and winners will get top 5 games from their wishlist.
> 
> Or am I reading it wrong?



i thought i saw that you needed 10 games, and you'd win your top 5


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 25, 2010)

Got my list made, it's kinda confusing having this thread here though, I look in the Hot Deals for this kind of stuff everyday, but I don't usually bother to cheap this post everyday as it's in another section.


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 25, 2010)

Wyverex said:


> ummm, where did the number 10 come from?
> All it says in event page is that we need to make a list, and winners will get top 5 games from their wishlist.
> 
> Or am I reading it wrong?





> Eligibility: Entry open to any user holding a Steam account in good standing, who completes a Wish List with at least ten (10) single game titles. One entry per user and one win per user. Multiple entries/multiple Steam accounts will be disqualified. Employees of Sponsor (including directors and officers) and their immediate families or affiliates are not eligible.


----------



## Flak (Nov 25, 2010)

EVE Online: Tyrannis - $5
Defense Grid: The Awakening - $2.50
Cities XL 2011 - $29.99
DeathSpank - $10.04
Indi Story Pack - $4.99
AudioSurf - $2.50
Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition - $10.20
Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days - $5.00


Batman and Kane & Lynch worth it?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought Batman was very well done and really enjoyed the combat system but have yet to play Kane & Lynch 1 or 2.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 25, 2010)

Anyone know how to remove a game from your wishlist , cannot seem to figure it out


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2010)

Next to the added date is a link entitled "Remove".


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 25, 2010)

Flak said:


> Kane & Lynch worth it?



I absolutely hated the first kane and lynch.  I played about 5 minutes of it and took it back to blockbuster because I thought it was so poorly done.  I seem to be semi-alone on that opinion though so don't take it as pure fact.  But that was my opinion.  The mechanics behind the game were just :shadedshu


----------



## mcloughj (Nov 25, 2010)

Batman for 10 euro is totally worth it!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 25, 2010)

mcloughj said:


> Batman for 10 euro is totally worth it!



Agreed, if I didn't already have it on PS3, I would grab it.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 26, 2010)

I did a quick check, didn't see it so I'll post it.

It seems that 1 in every 5 games purchased is free on D2D, called their "Giving Back in 2010" event.

Here's the link and more info: http://www.direct2drive.com/d2d-gives-back-2010/


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 26, 2010)

And the pack deals:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2010)

Crap! Can't believe I forgot to check Steam sales yesterday. Dare I ask what i missed? 

Edit: Nm, found it. And time to make a wish list!


----------



## sapetto (Nov 26, 2010)

Im hoping for a TF2 deal


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Some other still running Steam deals:
Torchlight is $5.
Super Meatboy is $10.
Arma II: Operation Arrowhead is $20.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2010)

I would'nt be against anyone gifting me Torchlight.


----------



## sapetto (Nov 27, 2010)

I am tempted to get GTA EFLC, anyone played the multi?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 27, 2010)

Got Arma II + Op Arrowhead for 22.49 last night. See if I have what it takes!

SupCom 2 for $3.75 is worth every penny imho. I'm considering L4D2...though I rarely ever play L4D anymore. Between these guys, some random GFW Live sales, Impulse sales, D2D sales, it's been a good weekend thus far!


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 27, 2010)

I am waiting for the big sale by Monday. Hopefully they will have kill titles (assassins creed combo, fear combo, read space, team fortress combo, racing combos, etc...) for those who don't know Monday is "Cyber Monday"


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 28, 2010)

It seems they are still messing with the prices, so I wouldn't buy anything right now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2010)

Kind of sad about this last day, only deal that is really great there is the JC2 8 pack


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Kind of sad about this last day, only deal that is really great there is the JC2 8 pack



Last day? Don't we also have tomorrow?
Because if we don't... yeah, I'll agree with you.


----------



## sapetto (Nov 28, 2010)

Guys if i grab the orange box will i be able to gift the TF2 in it because i already own it


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 28, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Guys if i grab the orange box will i be able to gift the TF2 in it because i already own it



Unfortunately not  I bought the valve complete pack and i wasnt able to gift tf2, portal or ep2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> Last day? Don't we also have tomorrow?
> Because if we don't... yeah, I'll agree with you.



My bad, weekends I get mixed up on days, work overnights, I came home this morning and seen the 28th, woke up figuring 29th, but still 28th   This gives me some hope! I wouldn't mind Splinter Cell if I could find 5 others for the 6 pack, but even then its a bit pricey compared to the JC2 steal.


----------



## mcloughj (Nov 28, 2010)

*Just cause 2 8 pack... who is in with me?*

Hi,

If you are interested in picking up Just Cause 2 PM me and we'll try to get 8 on board. at 49.99 for 8 copies it works out at €6.25. Payment to me thru paypal i suppose.

Cheers


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My bad, weekends I get mixed up on days, work overnights, I came home this morning and seen the 28th, woke up figuring 29th, but still 28th   This gives me some hope! I wouldn't mind Splinter Cell if I could find 5 others for the 6 pack, but even then its a bit pricey compared to the JC2 steal.



But don't forget that you have to create an UBI account and be permanenty connected to the internet to play the game. That sucks on ice 
Other than that, it seems to be a very nice Splinter Cell!

Also, tomorrow they will probably repeat the best deals from these last days instead of having new deals


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying Beat Hazard, Dirt2, Monkey Island and Metro 2033


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2010)

i must thank you guys for posting screens, its a great help when figuring out if im being ripped off or not


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats up with the dozen packs?  I get the four pack, heck even an eight pack but 12? Really?

Even with a dozen copies of World of Goo, I bet I couldn't find 11 people that dont have it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Even with a dozen copies of World of Goo, I bet I couldn't find 11 people that dont have it.



I don't have it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 30, 2010)

nor do i lol so thats 2


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2010)

i dont have it either.


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll chime in at #4 that doesn't have it


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 30, 2010)

Me neither.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 30, 2010)

well seems the deals are over in about 12 mins and i dont think any tpuer managed to get there wishlist for free


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 30, 2010)

cddude55 said:


> i don't have it.:d



+1


----------



## Flak (Nov 30, 2010)

mark me down as another without world of goo


----------



## Kreij (Nov 30, 2010)

I have Goo. I got it in one of those "pay what you want" deals, so I got like 6 games for $10.
I'm too stupid to beat the game so they made me a moderator here out of pity.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Deals are done soon


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2010)

Been wanting it for a LONG time.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 30, 2010)

I bought World of Goo yesterday for $2.50.  It seems a fair price for an indie game that isn't flash based (instead SDL based).

I'll be buying Dirt 2 for five bones.  Seems like a fair deal.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everybody get Dirt 2 for $10 bucks! We can have some full on TPU dirt racing!



Ill reinstall if enough of you DL it.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had it for awhile.


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 30, 2010)

Did anybody buy Avp in a 6 pack? If someone has a spare copy let me know please


----------



## Kreij (Dec 3, 2010)

Impulse has Mass Effect 2 on sale this weekend for $19.99, as well as %0% off all of the "X Series games from Egosoft (X3 : Terran Conflict - $9.99, X2 : The Threat - $4.99, X3 : Reunion - $4.99, X3 : Gold $12.49)


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 3, 2010)

Borderlands GOTY is $25 50% off on direct2drive for just today

Dirt 2 is pretty awesome. Gt5 has me occupied right now though


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Even with a dozen copies of World of Goo, I bet I couldn't find 11 people that dont have it.



i don't have it either.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill reinstall if enough of you DL it.



I have it.


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 7, 2010)

Ridiculous price for an incredible game, even if it's on GFWL:







Games for Windows Live Daily Deals


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> Ridiculous price for an incredible game, even if it's on GFWL:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101206/STALKER.png
> 
> Games for Windows Live Daily Deals



THANKS! just picked it up


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, absolute steal. Thanks for posting!


----------



## sapetto (Dec 7, 2010)

Cant change the Country field on the 'Add credit card' page and wont verify my card


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks muchly!


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 7, 2010)

Last day, apparently:






Games for Windows Live: Day 6


----------



## Kursah (Dec 8, 2010)

Sins of a Solar Empire is 50% off @ $9.99 today on Impulse. IMHO totally worth it for those that have been holding off buying it.

http://impulsedriven.com/sin?ref=impnow


----------



## qubit (Dec 8, 2010)

*Borderlands: Game of the Year*

Is reduced by 25% on Steam and now costs £29.99. Not sure if this is a permanent price reduction or not.

Also, buying this gets you a key for the Duke Nukem First Access Club.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/901566/


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2010)

qubit said:


> Is reduced by 25% on Steam and now costs £29.99. Not sure if this is a permanent price reduction or not.
> 
> Also, buying this gets you a key for the Duke Nukem First Access Club.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/901566/



weird, its still $49.99 USD on Au and US steam


----------



## Kreij (Dec 10, 2010)

Impulse has Supreme Commander Gold (SupCom + FA) on sale this weekend for $14.99

Just a heads-up for anyone who doesn't have these games.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 10, 2010)

[Steam] Amnesia for this weekend is €7.49

I just got it 

Pity they don't sell the 'time needed to play it' as well


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Dec 11, 2010)

*Just bought it, too*



Black Panther said:


> [Steam] Amnesia for this weekend is €7.49
> 
> I just got it
> 
> Pity they don't sell the 'time needed to play it' as well



Never heard of it but I love the horror genre. Thanks for making me aware of its presence.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 11, 2010)

Impulse has all 1C games for 50% off. They include the Kings Bounty series, Starwolves 3 and a whole bunch of racing games.


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 12, 2010)

On Steam we've got Left 4 Dead 2... AGAIN.
And Shatter:


----------



## rpsgc (Dec 12, 2010)

L4D2 four pack!


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.direct2drive.com/9477/product/Buy-Medal-of-Honor-Download

$29.99

Medal of Honor

50% off


----------



## Wyverex (Dec 14, 2010)

In case people are not paying attention to Hot Deals section:
Telltale games is giving away first BTTF game


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 14, 2010)

[Steam]

To commemorate the release of "The Twisted Christmas" Update, Killing Floor is available at 66% off now through Dec. 16th at 4pm PST.

EU price is €5.10

Linky


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 14, 2010)

Just a little pic if you don't mind:






I'll probably buy Just Cause 2 

*edit*

Also, Metro 2033 is awesome! I very much recommend it.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 15, 2010)

Picked up Just Cause 2 and all downloadable content for under $16.00


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2010)

I need a couple more Steam friendies for the treasure hunt  Added a couple TPU people this morning but I guess most of you won't recognise my Steam name.

If "w32_biohazard"/[KoF]BioHazard added you, that's me


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 17, 2010)

Sign up for the Games for windows newsletter you may get 100 ms points.
Good for the games for windows marketplace sales.
http://www.gamesforwindows.com/newsletter


----------



## Kursah (Dec 17, 2010)

Didn't see anything about it, but GOG.com is having a pretty huge sale on a fairly large list of classic games.

http://www.gog.com/en/page/xmas10/

A few worth noting:

Beyond Good and Evil for $6.99 - http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/beyond_good_and_evil
Neverwinter Nights Diamond Edition $6.99 - http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/neverwinter_nights_diamond_edition
Total Annihilation Commander Pack $4.19 - http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/total_anihilation_commander_pack
I recommend Freespace 2 for $5.99 - http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/freespace_2 , for the fact all the cool crap that the Open source of this game has to it. With all the mods, upgrades, updates, etc...it's fun as hell!

Not the greatest deals, but some solid classics, many that I didn't list. Check it out!


----------



## Wyverex (Dec 17, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Didn't see anything about it, but GOG.com is having a pretty huge sale on a fairly large list of classic games.
> 
> http://www.gog.com/en/page/xmas10/


Thanks for linking that, I would've missed it otherwise.
But, can't believe you didn't highlight HoMM3!  That's probably my all-time favorite game!
Heroes of Might and Magic 3 Complete for only $6.99


----------



## sapetto (Dec 17, 2010)

Buy Medal of Honor and get BC2 for free/or other games
http://eastore.ea.com/store/eaemea/en_GB/html/pbPage.promo_8_EN/?resid=TQdTEgoHAtYAAAFkgvkAAAAB&rests=1292584845930


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 18, 2010)

who has win some game with the day objectives ?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 18, 2010)

Worms Reloaded for $9.99 is pure awesomesauce. Online play rocks.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 20, 2010)

The big sale of christmas arrived watch your steam page !!!!!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 20, 2010)

I wish Dead Rising 2 would go on sale


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 20, 2010)

I just checked the price of Bad Company 2 in US land: 6.79$ 
If someone were to gift me an US copy of the game would I be able to play in EU Servers or is there any sort of region block?

Seems like there's not any problem. So... anyone US willing to gift me a copy? I'd appreciate it  I have Paypal.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Super Meat Boy is $3.75!  (Too bad I already own it!)
Bad Company 2 is $6.79!
The Indie Kids Pack is $5 and includes some really amazing games (even for adults!):
Crayon Physics Deluxe (usually $20!!)
Max and the Magic Marker

Yay Christians , yall know how to make shit cheap!


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2010)

FRICKING sweet there, up , if im not the first to post this delete it, just letting everyone know, i love this tiime of the year!! sweet dealz!!!

Holy shit!! bc2 is 9.99us!! this redicouls, sorry just pood a little


----------



## Inioch (Dec 20, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> I just checked the price of Bad Company 2 in US land: 6.79$
> If someone were to gift me an US copy of the game would I be able to play in EU Servers or is there any sort of region block?
> 
> Seems like there's not any problem. So... anyone US willing to gift me a copy? I'd appreciate it  I have Paypal.



I'm in the same situation. Help appreciated! Man, more than double the price in € :shadedshu


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 20, 2010)

Just checked... F.E.A.R. Complete pack is €9.24
I'm tempted...


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2010)

i own all the fears, the best thing to do panther is just get a freind to gift em to you from the states youll save like 5 bux easy


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow lotsa awesome deals....of all the money i wasted buying them full price..


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike0409 said:


> Wow lotsa awesome deals....of all the money i wasted buying them full price..



make ya think sometimes doesnt it. lol


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 20, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> make ya think sometimes doesnt it. lol



Makes me cry!


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 20, 2010)

You sir are a champion for posting this


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, just bought that one myself...


----------



## n-ster (Dec 20, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/BC2.jpg



F$^%#$^

I bought this by impulse, but just yesterday me friend gave me his copy of it... shit I just spent 7.10$ for nothing LOL

nvm, I'll just give it to my cousin, hopefully convert him to PC gaming


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> F$^%#$^
> 
> I bought this by impulse, but just yesterday me friend gave me his copy of it... shit I just spent 7.10$ for nothing LOL
> 
> nvm, I'll just give it to my cousin, hopefully convert him to PC gaming



it's totally worth it..


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2010)

I merged the Holiday Steam Sale thread here. Let's try to keep this all in one place.


----------



## tianhui (Dec 21, 2010)

Bought bc2 for 30$ a week before it went 20$-
at 6.80$- it makes me feel like cr@p.

Will probably get a copy for some of my friends though 
lets see what the next 2 weeks hold.


----------



## Flak (Dec 21, 2010)

Fallout 3 GoTY worth $21?


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 21, 2010)

Mike0409 said:


> Wow lotsa awesome deals....of all the money i wasted buying them full price..





Marineborn said:


> make ya think sometimes doesnt it. lol



This is why I never buy games at launch.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 21, 2010)

the new prince of persia worth $5?


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 21, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/BC2.jpg



Yeah, I'm gifting it to a few friends. They don't have to know about how I actually paid $6.79 instead of $20 though.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm debating getting Civ IV complete as I've never played it, and Civ IV + expansions for $6.24 seems plenty worth the risk. 

Considering Philip of Hegemony but it seems to get mixed results...not sure if $9.99 is worth it.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2010)

Just get it, Kursah. If it sucks you can get $10 worth of ranting about it.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 21, 2010)

tianhui said:


> Bought bc2 for 30$ a week before it went 20$-
> at 6.80$- it makes me feel like cr@p.
> 
> Will probably get a copy for some of my friends though
> lets see what the next 2 weeks hold.



Don't worry bro, that happened to me as well


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 21, 2010)

Just bought all the Prince of Persia games, my cousin loves them and said I had to lol. 17 bucks for all 5, not bad. paid 3 bucks for civ 3. Sad though cause other people are buying me games for xmas and are getting ripped off compared to these deals.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Just get it, Kursah. If it sucks you can get $10 worth of ranting about it.



There is a slight tug for me to get it...I'm gonna wait till it's closer $5 before I get it. 

But Civ IV complete on the way...hopefully I like it, but I figured $6 worth of bitching is easier to type out and read! Looks to be pretty damn entertaining, been a looooooong time since I played any kind of game like that.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2010)

i bought lara croft and the guardian of light.


played it coop with a friend on the pirated version and loved it, so i figured i'd now backpay them for it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2010)

Kursah said:


> I'm debating getting Civ IV complete as I've never played it, and Civ IV + expansions for $6.24 seems plenty worth the risk.
> 
> Considering Philip of Hegemony but it seems to get mixed results...not sure if $9.99 is worth it.



get it if you register on long bows site you get access to Hegemony Gold free which has 3 campaigns and a sandbox mode to play as any faction  i paid $20 for hegemony spent 40 hours in it got Hegemony gold free and well i can honestly say there beta game is more stable then AAA titles at release and ive spent over 100hours in there beta enjoying it its not a 100/100 game but Hegemony Philip of Macedon is about 75/100 Hegemony gold is 85 / 100 for me well worth the $10 i paid double that lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2010)

Misadventures of PB Winterbottom only 50 cents. A friend at XS recommended esp at that price and the gf would probably enjoy it too.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> get it if you register on long bows site you get access to Hegemony Gold free which has 3 campaigns and a sandbox mode to play as any faction  i paid $20 for hegemony spent 40 hours in it got Hegemony gold free and well i can honestly say there beta game is more stable then AAA titles at release and ive spent over 100hours in there beta enjoying it its not a 100/100 game but Hegemony Philip of Macedon is about 75/100 Hegemony gold is 85 / 100 for me well worth the $10 i paid double that lol



Well I bought it, then went to the site, seems they stopped giving away cd keys for the Gold Beta. Oh well, now I'm interested in trying it out...hope it's worth it solo w/o gold. If not, Kreij's predictions could stand correct. Still an interesting indie strategy that has caught my attention...I'll have to keep an eye on H Gold and see what happens and if they will release more beta keys.


----------



## Inioch (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone willing to gift me Bad Company 2 and Hegemony? Especially the BFBC 2 price in Europe bites (13,59€=17,8$). Deal ends in an hour 

Heat in sig and I can pay by PayPal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 21, 2010)

If i was at home with steam access i would but i cant unfortunately


----------



## digibucc (Dec 21, 2010)

i will, pm me user/email whichever


----------



## Inioch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks digibucc for your swift help!


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 21, 2010)

Just got Bad Company 2 for only $6.79! downloading now!

also if anyone likes scrabble i have a free code for a iPhone/iTouch just send me a pm


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 21, 2010)

Bad company gone up to £14.99 Cant belive i missed it. : ( Well Gutted.........


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2010)

Highly recommend The Witcher if you like RPGs at all (and even if you're not sure you do...my first one was Oblivion lol).


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 21, 2010)

Steam holiday sale for Dec 21st.



> * Aion: Assault on Balaurea -- $10.00
> * BioShock 2 -- $9.99
> * Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box -- $5.00
> * Defense Grid: The Awakening -- $2.00
> ...


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 23, 2010)

Since the beginning of Christmas sale 


Also, just checked Railworks 2 and its downloadable content. Wow. That's a lot of stuff. Thank God this isn't my type of game, otherwise I'd be bankrupt by now


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 23, 2010)

Is BF:BC2 still on sale at the low price? I'm only seeing it at $22.49 now.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, you missed the boat.


----------



## Cheeseball (Dec 23, 2010)

THOSE FUCKERS! Ah well.

How about Call of Duty 4 at $14.99? Anyone think that's a good deal?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Well I bought it, then went to the site, seems they stopped giving away cd keys for the Gold Beta. Oh well, now I'm interested in trying it out...hope it's worth it solo w/o gold. If not, Kreij's predictions could stand correct. Still an interesting indie strategy that has caught my attention...I'll have to keep an eye on H Gold and see what happens and if they will release more beta keys.



you can manually register your product but you have to sign up for the forums shoot me a pm if you have any trouble and ill see if i can help you out

but in general all i did was register for there forums manually entered the Steam CD key for Hegemony and bam was able to download Hegemony Gold

if you have further trouble just post on there forums the Developers are active on the forums and tend to be pretty helpful hell they even gave some poor sap the console cheats so he could enjoy the game his way


----------



## Kursah (Dec 23, 2010)

If you've never played it or owned it, then hell yeah. CoD 4 is an all-time classic. If you're in the US, you might check Half.com for a new copy and see if you can get it shipped at a lower price. But I'd pay $15 for CoD4 any day, hell I'd buy 4 friends a copy of CoD4 before I'd by one friend a copy of CoD Black Ops.


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 23, 2010)

http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-ME2US/mass-effect-2








http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-ME2DDE/mass-effect-2-digital-deluxe-edition


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

never heard of or used gamersgate..... hmmm

im trying to stick to steam personally.. just cant be bothered with multiple accounts and downloaders etc gets outta hand pretty quick to bad to as this was the kinda deal i was waiting on


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 23, 2010)

game download sales on amazon gta iv $5 and many others!

battlefield bc2 $10.19 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00452VG02/?tag=tec06d-20
Blade Kitten $2.50 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043VEKYO/?tag=tec06d-20
Alpha Prime $1.25 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002YX09NE/?tag=tec06d-20
Ghostbusters $5 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044DEQ3Q/?tag=tec06d-20
Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena $5 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044DEQ7W/?tag=tec06d-20
The Witcher - Enhanced Edition $5 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044DEQ2C/?tag=tec06d-20
HAWX $5.44 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018BOL1E/?tag=tec06d-20

Up to 75% Off Select Game Downloads! list:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=br_lf_m_1000647281_pglink_1?ie=UTF8&plgroup=2&docId=1000647281&plpage=1



crazyeyesreaper said:


> never heard of or used gamersgate..... hmmm
> 
> im trying to stick to steam personally.. just cant be bothered with multiple accounts and downloaders etc gets outta hand pretty quick to bad to as this was the kinda deal i was waiting on


Haven't used it myself either ,just know people that use it.
I think a lot of people are hoping that it will show up for around $5 on steam.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 23, 2010)

Steam indie deal of the day (not on main) for Dec 23rd is Clones for $2.50


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 23, 2010)

Had a sale on the Tales of Monkey Island complete pack for €16.49 which is now €8.25 (the same deal!)
Asked Support about it and they're gonna refund me.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone know if any of the Just Cause 2 DLC is worth it, or which ones the best to get?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheeseball said:


> THOSE FUCKERS! Ah well.
> 
> How about Call of Duty 4 at $14.99? Anyone think that's a good deal?



IMO yes! i play COD 4 every once in a while, all you have to look out for is hackers. I got my copy from a CD KEY store for 11$ and then used my disc to install and play


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

I just grabbed
Mass Effect 1  $10
Mass Effect 2  $10
Darksiders       $10
Operation Flash Point $3


----------



## Thatguy (Dec 23, 2010)

dirt2 is down to 13.39 @Steam today. I grabbed a copy. was waiting for it to come down more.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 23, 2010)

So far I have bought BFBC2(£6.79), Just Cause 2(£5.00), AvsP(£3.75) and Trials 2 (£1.50).
Problems with Trials 2 servers though so holding off on playing that at the moment.


----------



## BondExtreme (Dec 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Operation Flash Point $3



Sorry but you won't have any fun with that game. :/ Or at least I never did. 24 hours and I was done with it. xD


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

co op so i dont really care very few games offer co op campaigns because of that alone ill enjoy it


----------



## BondExtreme (Dec 23, 2010)

Good luck finding people then. hehe


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

um really cause on my steam friends list theres alot of ppl with the game and since its $3 ill gift it to a few more so yea not that hard at all really


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I just grabbed
> Mass Effect 1  $10
> Mass Effect 2  $10
> Darksiders       $10
> Operation Flash Point $3



ME1 and 2 are great games. I grabbed darksiders myself. Gonna try it when I get back home. Just on my laptop while im visiting family.

Alpha protocol for $7.50, i seem to remember reading bad things, though the game itself sounds good. thoughts?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

oh for anyone running Darksiders the 5000-6000 series MLAA works on that game so AA for it is finally possible


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 23, 2010)

I got Mass Effect for $5 a few months ago on Steam.  Too bad I find it as entertaining as folding my laundry.

So far during the Christmas sale I've bought:
Just Cause 2 $7.49
Battlefield Bad Company 2 $6.79

The only other game I still want is Assassins Creed II, but I'm not spending over $10 for it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

i bought alot of games since i got about 2-3months of nothing to do


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm glad I held off on bioshock 2.
Now on amazon digital download for $5
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0016BVYAM/?tag=tec06d-20
I'm downloading now!!

Oh and they have mafia 2 for $12.50 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004774ISM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 24, 2010)

my cousin gifted me for christmas present:
Alpha Protocol - £5
Dead Rising 2 - £12 
Star Wars Battlefront 2 - £6.49


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 24, 2010)

Mass Effect 2, $10. YES PLEASE!

Steam must be getting a lot of business. Only downloading at 700kb/sec instead of my usual 2.5MB/sec ;D


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

ME2 collectors is $40 USD here!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 24, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I got Mass Effect for $5 a few months ago on Steam.  Too bad I find it as entertaining as folding my laundry.
> 
> So far during the Christmas sale I've bought:
> Just Cause 2 $7.49
> ...



Dont spend over $10 on AC2, its a DX9 piece of crap. Get Brotherhood if you can, much better but more expensive.

and Just Cause 2, well I've had it for two to three months now and have played the first level. Thats it


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm waiting to see if steam beats D2D price on NFS Hot Pursuit.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Dont spend over $10 on AC2, its a DX9 piece of crap. Get Brotherhood if you can, much better but more expensive.
> 
> and Just Cause 2, well I've had it for two to three months now and have played the first level. Thats it



I'm not playing Brotherhood until Feb/march, when the PC version is out


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 24, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Dont spend over $10 on AC2, its a DX9 piece of crap. Get Brotherhood if you can, much better but more expensive.
> 
> and Just Cause 2, well I've had it for two to three months now and have played the first level. Thats it


I think I may have meant to say Brotherhood, I wasn't aware they were different games .

I've noticed that some people love Just Cause 2 and some people hate it.  I'm the former.  Fortunately the Just Cause 2 demo is rather robust and so people should have ample time to figure out which group they fit into.  My largest complaints (though I have many) are the lack of diversity in firearms and the jerky car control with a keyboard.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah I normally like the action shooter type.  Played the heck out of the Bond games on PS2 and Xbox(original, yeah I said it!).


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 24, 2010)

AC2 was great on PS3, definately worth full price, even more worth $20 or whatever its selling for right now


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 24, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> AC2 was great on PS3, definately worth full price, even more worth $20 or whatever its selling for right now


While that's true, on the pc you have to deal with ubisoft and their undesirable drm.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 24, 2010)

2wicked said:


> While that's true, on the pc you have to deal with ubisoft and their undesirable drm.



ah boo urns. Hope the game itself is ported ok. controls, graphics, etc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ME2 collectors is $40 USD here!



$20usd here. if you PP me ill gift it to you man.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 24, 2010)

same ill gift what ever games u want if u paypal me the the money


----------



## n-ster (Dec 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> same ill gift what ever games u want if u paypal me the the money



same here, we can even make it a heatware thing so that we both get positives for barely any effort


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2010)

Fallout New Vegas for $30, or $25 if you own Fallout 3 on your Steam account. Just picked it up.

 Steam holiday sales for expanding my game collection. Maybe I'll be able to finish them when I retire


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2010)

I kinda wished I would've waited on Fallout NV. I restarted 3 while waiting for NV to get patched up to par, and then got into Arma 2. Picked up PMC and BAF for Arma 2: OA (I bought Combined Ops a month or so ago...love it!), they were about 6 bucks each. Picked up King Arthur - The Role Playing Wargame Complete pack for $5.39, picked up the last DLC (Claptrap rev) for Borderlands for $4.99, and lastly I had to pick up Shattered Union for $0.49. Between that and picking up Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising for $3.00 last night  I should be set for a bit.

I still have CiV IV and Phillip of Hegemony to play with along with that 2-pack of indie games in Kreij's thread.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 24, 2010)

Operation flashpoint is so terrible its fun you will laugh your ass off at the running animations but other then that its slow paced but fun


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah I figure it can be one I hop into for quicker battle and action than Arma. I don't expect it to replace or even hold a candle to what Arma can accomplish, knowing that and paying only 3 bucks seems worth it. While I feel I got a massive value with Arma 2 Combined Ops for 22 bucks a month ago...worth every penny. Steam has it for around $30 right now...which I feel is still worth it...for those looking for a tactical shooter and have patience both are amazing titles, with tons of mods, options, controls, tuning, ability, etc.

I was browsing impulse, and anyone who has wanted but doesn't have Fallout 3 GoTY, it's $20.99 at Impulse: http://www.impulsedriven.com/fallout3goty

They have 300 games on sale atm over that way right 

now.http://www.impulsedriven.com/explore/onsale

Edit: Impulse also has World in Conflict Gold on sale for around $15. http://www.impulsedriven.com/wicgold

Totally worth it imho...this was the Action RTS game that set the pace, did it right and has an excellent story. I do love Dawn of War II, but WiC is still better imho. The SP is solid and fun, the MP can get quite engaging, especially with teamwork and strategies. The graphics are still pretty good, though showing age...but this game can still stress GPU's which is quite impressive. If you've never tried this game or the add-on, it's well worth it at that price.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Dec 24, 2010)

I am a Steam Addict. My game count exceeds 200 and I just counted 216!!!! The sale only just begun and I'm almost out of cash. Here is hoping somebody gives me $$$ for Christmas!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 24, 2010)

I just bought Ghost recon 2 and overlord complete pack for total of £4.75 i think thats a bargain 
Ghost Recon 2 - £2.50
Overlord complete pack - £2.25


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2010)

Woo New Vegas so glad I waited! (was too busy w other games anyway in addition to not wanting to spend $50 on games anymore).

Woulda been nice to get the extra $5 off though my FO3 is boxed.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 25, 2010)

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/6931/

SQUARE ENIX, Eidos Interactive complete pack..

usually $606, yup 6 hundred
Currently $75


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

Dragon Age Ultimate Edition $25 *Origins + Awakening + all dlc


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 25, 2010)

Been waiting for that. Only other game I want Steam to put on sale is NFS Hot Pursuit. Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

yea i bought ultimate edition when it $37 i feel kinda violated but w.e still cheaper then retail lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2010)

I just bought Splinter Cell... And yesterday was Mass Effect 2 and Dead Raising 2... Damn Steam sales!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

yea i spent $150 on games.... probably shouldnt have done that now i cant afford my new bed damn it


----------



## Kreij (Dec 25, 2010)

It doesn't matter crazy, with all those games you won't have time to sleep anyway.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2010)

Kreij said:


> It doesn't matter crazy, with all those games you won't have time to sleep anyway.



Nah, he doesn't sleep anyways.. Just look at his avatars eyes! He needs the bed to get "straight" again..


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2010)

so all you americans willing to buy me steam games and get paypal'd back:

PM me. i wanna get the dragon age ultimate edition.


its $5 cheaper in the USA, and since the aussie dollar is stronger than the US dollar atm... well, why the hell am i paying higher rates?


edit: N-ster got in first, its done. no more PM's plz


----------



## n-ster (Dec 26, 2010)

So easy to do  definitively worth it for the heatware lol, thanks Mussels


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 26, 2010)

Just nabbed Batman AA GOTY Edition for £3.75 ready for a playthrough again before the sequel is released. Can't......stop....buying......GAMES


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2010)

ya know whats funny?


its many hours quicker for me to torrent a game, patch it up to date, and slap those files in my steam folder and do a 'verify game cache' than it is to download the games via steam directly >.<


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ya know whats funny?
> 
> 
> its many hours quicker for me to torrent a game, patch it up to date, and slap those files in my steam folder and do a 'verify game cache' than it is to download the games via steam directly >.<



Good Old Steam severs being over populated.. lol


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 26, 2010)

Would you guys reconmend getting star wars force unleashed 2 if it goes on sale or get the star wars collection for £35?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2010)

no not unless you want an expensive rinse and repeat of part 1


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 26, 2010)

So I bought The Witcher a few days ago because it was on sale. Now it's on sale again AND EVEN CHEAPER than when I bought it! What the hell man 

Anyway, a second chance to get some nice games for insane prices 







*EDIT*

Seems it was just an error in The Witcher. Back to 3.99€.


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 26, 2010)

Bad Company 2 on steam Now back down to £6.80. Just purchased : )


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

The Witcher for $5 well worth it also Especially with the new Witcher II coming out soon


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 26, 2010)

Is the wticher Game Pretty good ? I kinda like RPG Play oblivion and Loved that anything like that ?


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lame Sale Today On Steam*

I already took advantage of those sales the other day so it sucks today for me bit that is good because I'm spent a lot already.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

um its camera is much like Resident evil combat is a regular hack and slash that uses timing and rythum to make combos with 3 atk styles its a fun game id give it 85/ 100 well worth $5


----------



## n-ster (Dec 26, 2010)

Bad company 2 is 1 cent more expensive! 6.80$ 

I knew that when I bought it at 6.79$ I had a hell of a deal! 6.80$? meh its OK, could've gotten better


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, Thanks Buying Witcher Now ; ) For £3.24 Gotta be worth it seems to be a top seller and has had good reviews. Still waiting for my Bad company 2 to download at the moment Looks like it wont be done tomorrow. 

Very Tempted By Assassins Creed 2 for £9.99 at the moment and Half life 2 for £3.50.


----------



## Reefer86 (Dec 26, 2010)

tbh, i think the daily deals have been poor this year, ive bought nothing so far!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 27, 2010)

yeah.



> Just one week into the Steam Holiday Sale, the site has already resorted to re-running previous "Daily Deals." But when those re-runs include the $3.75 Super Meat Boy from the sale's first day, we can't be bothered to get outraged. See all the returning deals after the break.
> 
> * Battlefield: Bad Company 2 -- $6.80
> * Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light -- $5.10
> ...


----------



## Nosada (Dec 27, 2010)

Anyone else having difficulty buying stuff from steam atm? I've tried using paypal and visa on 2 different accounts and they both error out of the purchase saying it cant process.

Missed out on darksiders today because I spent the entire day getting kicked out.

/sadpanda


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

Message Steam about the error and see if they can give you the price on the item due to services... If not, pm me about it.. it's still $9.99 showing for me.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 27, 2010)

Front Page :

* Killing Floor Bundle -- $6.95
* Serious Sam HD : Gold edition -- $3.99
* Mirror's edge -- $4.99
* Machinarium -- $2.99
* Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. 2 -- $33.49
* Lot Planet 2 -- $19.99
* Eve Online : Incursion -- $4.99
* Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic -- $2.49
* Cities XL 2011 -- $19.99
* Neverwinter Nights 2 Platinum -- $9.99
* Street Fighter IV -- $14.99
* Victoria I Complete -- $3.00
* Victoria II -- $12.00
* Victoria II : Interwar Spritepack -- $0.60


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2010)

*UK Equivalent Pricing*

* Killing Floor Bundle -- £4.86
* Serious Sam HD : Gold edition -- £2.99
* Mirror's edge -- £3.24
* Machinarium -- £2.24
* Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. 2 -- £20.09
* Lost Planet 2 -- £14.99
* Eve Online : Incursion -- £3.74
* Star Wars : Knights of the Old Republic -- £1.75
* Cities XL 2011 -- £14.99
* Neverwinter Nights 2 Platinum -- £7.49
* Street Fighter IV -- £9.99
* Victoria I Complete --£2.10
* Victoria II -- £7.50
* Victoria II : Interwar Spritepack -- £0.54

EDIT - Tempted by Mirror's Edge, any good?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> * Killing Floor Bundle -- £4.86
> * Serious Sam HD : Gold edition -- £2.99
> * Mirror's edge -- £3.24
> * Machinarium -- £2.24
> ...




It's a console port... So, unless you have a controller, its not worth it.. lol


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2010)

I have an Xbox 360 controller  That's a purchase then.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I have an Xbox 360 controller  That's a purchase then.



That is the reason I got a controller.. due to it being a port.. That, and Street Fighter 4..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2010)

i need a 360 controller for cheap anyone got 1 laying around lol


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> It's a console port... So, unless you have a controller, its not worth it.. lol



I always played Mirrors Edge with the keyboard/mouse. It worked way better than a controller.


LifeOnMars said:


> I have an Xbox 360 controller  That's a purchase then.


Yeah, you want to get it, it's a very unique and fun game.


Cold Storm said:


> That is the reason I got a controller.. due to it being a port.. That, and Street Fighter 4..



With SF4, you HAVE to have a controller.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2010)

JC316 said:


> I always played Mirrors Edge with the keyboard/mouse. It worked way better than a controller.
> 
> Yeah, you want to get it, it's a very unique and fun game.
> 
> ...



I needed a controller for the game.. I just couldn't pull it off with a keyboard/mouse... I'll try it again since I now have the new Logitech trackball mouse.. see if it works..

SF4 really does.. but remember the flash SF2? where the keyboard was only keys.. PITA.. lol


----------



## JC316 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> I needed a controller for the game.. I just couldn't pull it off with a keyboard/mouse... I'll try it again since I now have the new Logitech trackball mouse.. see if it works..
> 
> SF4 really does.. but remember the flash SF2? where the keyboard was only keys.. PITA.. lol



That is odd, Mirrors Edge controlled much like Assassins Creed did, I had no issues with the keyboard/mouse combo. Yeah, I remember the SF2 flash, I remember not being about to do any special moves and never playing it again.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2010)

JC316 said:


> That is odd, Mirrors Edge controlled much like Assassins Creed did, I had no issues with the keyboard/mouse combo. Yeah, I remember the SF2 flash, I remember not being about to do any special moves and never playing it again.



I've never been a fan of a mouse really.. that's my weak point.. I'm more of a tackball person..


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 28, 2010)

Cold Storm likes balls


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> Cold Storm likes balls



If you want to know a ball story, I'll tell you one about a nerd and a army man.. lol

Behind beads are best served cold.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2010)

well of course playing with your balls isnt as good as a mouse or controller.


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 28, 2010)

I think I'm gonna grab Crysis Complete Pack


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 28, 2010)

just picked up crysis complete. for 10$ it's worth trying eh?


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 28, 2010)

yogurt_21 said:


> just picked up crysis complete. for 10$ it's worth trying eh?








I guess so 

Steam, you're killing me with these sales, but at least I'm all set for the next year


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 28, 2010)

Aw for F@#K sake can steam PLEASE stop having crazy sales? I keep buying shit Ill never play!


----------



## Virus-j (Dec 28, 2010)

Just Noticed they Have Global agenda for Sale on Steam For £5 Looks Pretty good from what Videos iv seen anyone here Play it is it worth the pruchase ?


----------



## JC316 (Dec 28, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101228/crysis196.jpg
> 
> I guess so
> 
> Steam, you're killing me with these sales, but at least I'm all set for the next year





TheMailMan78 said:


> Aw for F@#K sake can steam PLEASE stop having crazy sales? I keep buying shit Ill never play!



Tell me about it. I am ALMOST caught up on all of my steam games that I haven't played. There are a few that I bought that sucked, but otherwise, I am almost there. Maybe 5 left on my list that I haven't beaten.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 29, 2010)

I just picked up Mafia 2 off of Amazon Game Download for $12.50 and Crysis Max Collection for 10 off of Steam...these sales GOTTA STOP! Though I am hoping to see Alpha Protocol @ $7.50 or so just one more time during the sale...I'd really like to pick that up after researching it.

There's quite a few good deals on Amazon's sale with the game downloader...The Witcher EE $5.00, AvP 2010 $5, nail'd for $10, etc. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1284738982&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2010)

i heard from an unreliable source that steam is having 'hourly' specials when they change the daily specials,is this true?


if so, the time it happens here is 5am which is shite for us aussies


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 29, 2010)

No biggies today it seems







Brothers in Arms, The Ball, Swords and Soldiers HD, Sniper: Ghost Warrior, Amnesia, Quake collection, Greed Corp, Plants vs Zombies, Hearts of Iron 3 Complete, City of Heroes going Rogue Complete, Kane & Lynch 2.


----------



## Phxprovost (Dec 29, 2010)

just picked up Amnesia & Hearts of Iron 3, have wanted to play amnesia for awhile now and iron hearts looks interesting


----------



## n-ster (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> No biggies today it seems
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101229/today.jpg
> 
> Brothers in Arms, The Ball, Swords and Soldiers HD, Sniper: Ghost Warrior, Amnesia, Quake collection, Greed Corp, Plants vs Zombies, Hearts of Iron 3 Complete, City of Heroes going Rogue Complete, Kane & Lynch 2.



good


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2010)

Dead space is £1 more than the US price =/
You guys think for price of quake pack worth 5.78 or should i consider getting a different game.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 29, 2010)

don't forget, I can help you buy at US prices if needed


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2010)

True but do you think the deal for the quake deal worth the money?


----------



## n-ster (Dec 29, 2010)

It really is subjective... if you love Quake, ofc it is a nice deal.. if you really like it, still a great deal... if you only like it, it epends and if you like it any less than obviously not.

In general it is a pretty good deal though


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2010)

I genuniely never played quake lol.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 29, 2010)

One of my friends got me into Quake III Arena back in the day.  It's possibly the most twitch based shooter ever created.  Don't consider applying unless you have the reflexes of a cheetah and are capable of switching between 1-9 worth of weapons using the number keys.

Anyone still playing Quake III is probably so disturbingly good that the best chance you have of beating them is to take down the internet.  

I haven't played any of the other Quake games despite owning them all.  Most of the time I enjoy Quake III it's through mods.  Fortunately the engine is now open source via the ioquake3 project (and others) so you don't need to own Q3 to play the mods.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 29, 2010)

You can enjoy a game with a bad k/d! I FREAKING LOVE BFBC2 but I got a 0.31 K/D


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2010)

so i accidently close the window for me to confirm payment via paypal and now im getting this:


> There has been an internal error initializing your transaction. Please contact support for assistance.


And when i try using visa it keeps telling me i am not entering a visa number when i am.
What should i do ¬¬
Edit:
Nevermind i got it sorted now.


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 30, 2010)

L4D2
Europa Universalis 3 Complete
GTA IV Complete Edition
Ruse
Grand Ages Rome
Singularity
Shatter
Transformers
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit
Hegemony: Philip of Macedon
The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion
Star Trek Online
Arcadia

I'd get Oblivion if it were 4.99 instead. Come on guys, the game's been out for 3 or 4 years already!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 30, 2010)

meh none of those deals seem that good


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think GTA4 complete edition seems a great deal for people that don't have it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 30, 2010)

thats true its decent for what it is but i got it and dont play it lol as my quad core apparently cant push it decently enough lol oh that and cause rockstars so smart there game dosent support 6900 series gpus so your stuck at 800x600 resolution all low details and rockstar has no plans to fix the issue anytime soon according the customer service response i got back

so anyone thats using older 5800 series or before gtx 400 series should be fine but this below is a bit of a problem for a company that declared there game wouldnt be able to be maxed till future hardware came out. well new hardware is here but now it dosent even run lol FAIL!!!  

more seriously yea its a good deal unless like me you have the newest and greatest in which case rockstar can kiss my ass im not buying anything if i have to run it with these kinds of settings. Id rather waste my money on some twinkies and watch Family guy


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 30, 2010)

*problem buying games on Steam?*

Has anyone had any problems when buying games on Steam? I tried purchasing_ SNIPER Ghost Warrior_ yesterday for $7.50 and it didn't process. I then tried it a second time (entered all my info and signed into PP) and Steam said my download would start shortly, but nothing yet has showed up I always get suspiciously nervous when I enter info and don't get a product OR invoice....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 30, 2010)

You could probably modify the settings yourself manually like you can in bad company 2??
Edit:
snapshot has the payment been authorised etc and you got the screen to install games?? If not i would try restarting steam,and if it shows you haven't bought the game/own it clear your cache and try buying it again.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everybody get Dirt 2 for $10 bucks! We can have some full on TPU dirt racing!



That would be pretty cool!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 30, 2010)

yes it can be done kurosagi 

but it requires writing out an entire commandlinetxt for the launcher to utilize to do so its basically a really halfassed method to work around the issue that shouldnt exist in the first place and ive tried it the settings load up fine but when i enter a game it resets to the 800x600 resolution so its still unacceptable seems to be an issue related to the fact my gpus cant be properly detected by the game

and honestly i dont feel like loading and quiting GTA IV 50+ times to test settings for optimal game play when i can just do that in game if Rockstar wasnt retarded in the first place


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 30, 2010)

n-ster said:


> You can enjoy a game with a bad k/d! I FREAKING LOVE BFBC2 but I got a 0.31 K/D



So true.when I started with BFBC2 I was frustrated and was seeking help and a was given lot of advice,but one really made me think different way about the game..No matter what are your stats and all that stuff,the most important is that you enjoy the game.I too love it so much that recently I dont play anything else.but maybe you could try easier servers?I dont play hardcore and dont think will anytime soon.but if the server isnt HC,that doesnt mean its easy.there will always be plenty of skilled players and sometimes cheaters too.sometimes your team just sucks..Im having trouble to keep my KDR at exactly 1.00   but its a sort of motivation.but once again,important is that you enjoy the game.


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 30, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Has anyone had any problems when buying games on Steam? I tried purchasing_ SNIPER Ghost Warrior_ yesterday for $7.50 and it didn't process. I then tried it a second time (entered all my info and signed into PP) and Steam said my download would start shortly, but nothing yet has showed up I always get suspiciously nervous when I enter info and don't get a product OR invoice....



Are you buying right when the new dailies start? Because the store gets really slow if you try to do anything at rush-hour.
From my experience it gets better when I wait at least a couple of hours since the daily started. Also, restarting Steam helped me when that happened to me once: I had bought a game, but no messages showed up. After restarting it the game was on my list and I got the confirmation email.



n-ster said:


> You can enjoy a game with a bad k/d! I FREAKING LOVE BFBC2 but I got a 0.31 K/D



I've got a 0.4 or something 
It just annoys me to be under-equipped in a map I don't know very well getting killed by a level 40-something over and over again. It's like BF2142 all over again.
But the game is cool, so I'll let that one slide


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yes it can be done kurosagi
> 
> but it requires writing out an entire commandlinetxt for the launcher to utilize to do so its basically a really halfassed method to work around the issue that shouldnt exist in the first place and ive tried it the settings load up fine but when i enter a game it resets to the 800x600 resolution so its still unacceptable seems to be an issue related to the fact my gpus cant be properly detected by the game
> 
> and honestly i dont feel like loading and quiting GTA IV 50+ times to test settings for optimal game play when i can just do that in game if Rockstar wasnt retarded in the first place



GTA IV is broken on GPU's with more than 1024MB of ram.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 31, 2010)

Dunno if this qualifies (I'm sure it's fine in this thread tho!), but I just did this, got BF BC2 Vietnam for $4.99, got SPECACT for free, got Mirror's Edge for free and got Sim City 4 Deluxe for free from EA Online.

http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=278843

Where I initially found the deal: http://uk.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_msgs.php?topic_id=27541190&page=0

Took all of 5 minutes to accomplish. I'm glad I held out on Vietnam...I can live with $5. And yes you can use it in Steam because you get a code to enter within BC2, so EA, Steam, DVD, etc are OK. Hope this helps a few of you guys out there! I'm still hoping to see Alpha Protocol around $7-8 again on Steam before this thing is over!


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Dunno if this qualifies (I'm sure it's fine in this thread tho!), but I just did this, got BF BC2 Vietnam for $4.99, got SPECACT for free, got Mirror's Edge for free and got Sim City 4 Deluxe for free from EA Online.
> 
> http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=278843
> 
> ...



WOW! anyone willing to lend me 5$? lol (I'm serious  I'd pay back tomorrow)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

really buddy has no issue with a 1280 gtx 470 and another using a 2gb 9800 series has no issues either so its not entirely broken


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it might be ATI over 1GB


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

which would then be a fault in the game that rockstar should fix after all are they again not the ones that claimed there game wouldnt be able to be maxed out till future hardware came along well im on future hardware and they are full of shit lol


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 31, 2010)

hey I know this is kinda the whole point of steam, but I let me dad use my steam account on his computer (in the next room) to play some small indie games. Is there a way for me to use the same account at the same time, even with diff games? Offline mode or something?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> hey I know this is kinda the whole point of steam, but I let me dad use my steam account on his computer (in the next room) to play some small indie games. Is there a way for me to use the same account at the same time, even with diff games? Offline mode or something?



set his PC to offline mode and disconnect the interwebsz. should allow you in online mode at the same time.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys i bought GTA4 complete edition via steam and i don't want wait hours for it to install; i got a actual iso copy aswell which i got from a friend ages ago,i was wondering would it work if i install through the disc files into the same GTA4 folder thats in steam folder if that makes sense.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> set his PC to offline mode and disconnect the interwebsz. should allow you in online mode at the same time.



Me and a buddy do it all the time......Offline mode with Steam. Get your mind out of the gutter queer.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 31, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys i bought GTA4 complete edition via steam and i don't want wait hours for it to install; i got a actual iso copy aswell which i got from a friend ages ago,i was wondering would it work if i install through the disc files into the same GTA4 folder thats in steam folder if that makes sense.



i've done that with a ton of games, only had a problem with one (bad company 2, and the problem ended up being unrelated)

so yes, it should work fine.  let steam start the download and it will create the folder.  then install your game (i usually install it elsewhere, and then copy the files, and then uninstall the original, so there are not 2 installations in add/remove) and get the files in steams folder.

afterwards, let steam "verify integrity of game cache" and it will jump to 95+%, and take a few seconds to download the steam specific executables.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the advice digibucc but i tried that and it just started back from beginning the download of GTA4 =/


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea, I bought BF BC2 for my cousin as a gift, and knowing his internet is F!@#$$ slow, I just copied my BF BC2 folder to his and did the verify. Anyways, even if the folder isn't exactly the same as the steam one, it'll just change wtv is needed, you'll at least have 90~98%

You have to put it in C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common or equivalent, and put exactly the name they put on the folder (you can let it do 1% to check the folder names if your not sure)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

What i did was copy all the contents in the original rockstar folder into the steam one and it got 7 failed verification or something then i tried verify again 100% then start from 0?


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

did you put it in C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common ?

perhaps there are too many differences


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 31, 2010)

just bought Civ 4 complete + Civ City Rome + Stalker Bundle for  $15 or there about


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2010)

n-ster said:


> did you put it in C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common ?
> 
> perhaps there are too many differences



Basiclly i copied the files into common\grand theft auto iv\GTAIV


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 31, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Dunno if this qualifies (I'm sure it's fine in this thread tho!), but I just did this, got BF BC2 Vietnam for $4.99, got SPECACT for free, got Mirror's Edge for free and got Sim City 4 Deluxe for free from EA Online.
> 
> http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=278843
> 
> ...



The 10$ coupon for PC isn't valid anymore 
There seems to be a 15$ for PS3/360 though.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> just bought Civ 4 complete + Civ City Rome + Stalker Bundle for  $15 or there about
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101231/sale.jpg



Supreme Commander 2 for 3,74? Here it's 6.65


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> The 10$ coupon for PC isn't valid anymore
> There seems to be a 15$ for PS3/360 though.
> 
> 
> ...



you have no excuse, you know very well I'd gift it to you for 3.74USD in my paypal


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

with the game copying thing, two facts.


1. you gotta patch the game up to date too.

2. the new steam UI is counter intuitive, and drops to 0% as it verifies.
 it may say 'downloading' and then download 2GB in about 5 seconds as it verifies it.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 1, 2011)

Just bought Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars, I played dat game alot back in 2007, I miss it  but I do not like 30fps cap but I do like unlimited units until your system lags


----------



## Melvis (Jan 1, 2011)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Just bought Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars, I played dat game alot back in 2007, I miss it  but I do not like 30fps cap but I do like unlimited units until your system lags



Have you got Kanes as well? if so its game on  

I must warn you though iam good at it, took almost 2yrs to get beatin at my local LAN hehe


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 1, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Have you got Kanes as well? if so its game on
> 
> I must warn you though iam good at it, took almost 2yrs to get beatin at my local LAN hehe



Nah I didnt get that, is it worth getting any good extra units

I wont be surprised if you rape me...... in the game of course


----------



## Melvis (Jan 1, 2011)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Nah I didnt get that, is it worth getting any good extra units
> 
> I wont be surprised if you rape me...... in the game of course



Aww man, yes its well worth getting dude, i dont even bother playing TW now since Kanes came out.

LOL yea i was dam good at it, but i havent played in a good 6months so i could be a bit rusty at it.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 1, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Aww man, yes its well worth getting dude, i dont even bother playing TW now since Kanes came out.
> 
> LOL yea i was dam good at it, but i havent played in a good 6months so i could be a bit rusty at it.



Ah ok kool I might just grab it then bro

6monhs aye I haven't played dis game since 2007


----------



## Melvis (Jan 1, 2011)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ah ok kool I might just grab it then bro
> 
> 6monhs aye I haven't played dis game since 2007



Good good, epic units are fun to play with hehe. GO SCRIN 

lol o ok well i might still have the upper hand then yay


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 1, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Good good, epic units are fun to play with hehe. GO SCRIN
> 
> lol o ok well i might still have the upper hand then yay



hahaha yaay Scrin my fav aswell, they remind me of Independence Day Aliens mixed with War Of The Worlds Aliens for sum reason

PS. I just bought it now all I need is a video card, wanna shout me one Melvey

On another note, I assume the Steam servers are getting raped, just wanted to know what speeds are some ppl getting with their connection


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

if you aussies want some RTS action of Supcom FA, SC2 or CoH, lemme know


----------



## Melvis (Jan 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> if you aussies want some RTS action of Supcom FA, SC2 or CoH, lemme know



Ive heard about your RTS gaming, so ill think about it


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 1, 2011)

Bionic Commando Pack
Football Manager 2011
AaAaAa!!!: a reckless disregard for gravity
Swarm Arena
Company of Heroes
Half-Life
Divinity II
Zeno Clash
Medal of Honor
Mafia II
The Settlers 7

The deals today, they are so poor 

*EDIT*
But Mafia 2 is deeply discounted, Company of Heroes Gold is a great and cheap pack(bought it last year) and Half-Life 2 for a buck, ep.1 for a buck, ep.2 for a buck, etc is also great for anyone that doesn't have them. But I really don't believe there is a single soul that doesn't have HL2


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2011)

CoH gold is an awesome pack that i would buy if i didnt already own it twice.


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 2, 2011)

If I buy the halflife complete pack can I gift the games I already have that are included in the pack?


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 2, 2011)

I've bought a load crap of games. And thanks to god that Uruguay stupid laws don't put taxes on steam games 

From Steam: HL Complete, Garry's mod (which im wasting my life on it), Overlord complete pack, L4D2 and a couple of indies.

From GOG: Planescape, Nevewinter, Ut2004, tyrian 2000 (for free!), sanitarium, temple of elemental EVIL and aow: shadow magic. Oh, and i won in a contes Duke Nukem 3d 

EDIT: Also bought The witcher off steam


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 2, 2011)

2wicked said:


> If I buy the halflife complete pack can I gift the games I already have that are included in the pack?



https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4502-TPJL-2656

It depends on what you already have. It sucks you can't just give someone an extra copy when you already have the game :shadedshu


----------



## n-ster (Jan 2, 2011)

less than 20 mins until new specials


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 2, 2011)

n-ster said:


> less than 20 mins until new specials



Probably just this week's recap


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 2, 2011)

So in the final(?) day we've got:






Neverwinter Nights 2 Platinum
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
The Hitman Collection
Empire & Napoleon Total War game of the Year Edition
L4D2
Plants vs Zombies GOTY
Killing Floor
Amnesia: the dark descent
GTA IV Complete
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit
Dead Space
Medal of Honor
Grotesque Tactics: Evil Heroes.

*EDIT*

Seems that although there is an image of Mafia 2, the game on sale is Medal of Honor instead.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 2, 2011)

Neverwinter Nights 2 Platinum $10. These christmas deals have been too good to be true!


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 2, 2011)

What's the discount on GTA4?  It's not available in my region.


----------



## sapetto (Jan 2, 2011)

-75% or 8.75 euro, i think they fixed it now because it wasnt available in my region and now it is


----------



## Kreij (Jan 2, 2011)

Just bought Dead Space. Steam seems to be really slow.
With my suck internet connection and slow Steam, hopefully will have the game before 2012


----------



## AsRock (Jan 2, 2011)

I picked up last night Mafia 2 Deluxe + another DLC for $17.  Did not take long for that offer to come around huh.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 2, 2011)

Is NWN2 as good as the original Neverwinter Nights?  Same type of play?  I've had quite a few hours of fun with the first.  If Solaris was online, I'd ask him.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 2, 2011)

I like NWN2. Never finished it, but enjoyed what I did play.
For $10 you can't go wrong.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 2, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Is NWN2 as good as the original Neverwinter Nights?  Same type of play?  I've had quite a few hours of fun with the first.  If Solaris was online, I'd ask him.



It's good but not as good as NWN1.  BUT if you had a friend who played thought he 1st with ya you might want to do that with NWN2.

Worth $10 for sure although don't expect MP be any were near as good as in NWN1.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 2, 2011)

167 kb/s from steam..they've got lots of business today!

edit: down to 79k! nooo


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 3, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Just bought Dead Space. Steam seems to be really slow.
> With my suck internet connection and slow Steam, hopefully will have the game before 2012



Bwahahahahaha................. Sorry


----------



## alexsubri (Jan 3, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> 167 kb/s from steam..they've got lots of business today!
> 
> edit: down to 79k! nooo



my connection was being a bitch too...I usually download games @ 750kb/s and I was going from 30kb/s to 550kb/s it was a pain.

I got Dead Space, the game is creepy as hell! Reminds me of playing Resident Evil back in the 90s when I was a little boy


----------



## n-ster (Jan 3, 2011)

I either have these, or aren't interested:






ends in less than 6 hours 

Mafia 2 is 12.49$


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 7, 2011)

Games for Windows Live


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 13, 2011)

Weekend deals. Wasn't expecting to see one so soon


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 14, 2011)

This one is by far better than most of the deals during holiday time. Escape from Butcher Bay was one of the most atmospheric games i've ever played. A bit linear and short(er), but with outstanding graphics, great combat model, stealth combat, awesome story, robotic combat and the story and twists, just awesome. And what's great here is that Assault on Dark Athena also features Escape from Butcher Bay using Dark Athena's graphics. You get 2 awesome games for 5 EUR. It's a great deal really!


----------



## digibucc (Jan 14, 2011)

seriously though, i was greatly surprised and impressed at the quality of the Riddick games.

I was expecting another crap movie port, but it was actually pretty fun


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fun fact on those.  When last I knew, Vin Diesel actually owned the game studio that did those games so he could give them final approval if they were up to his standards.  He was also an avid D&D player back in the day.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 15, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> Fun fact on those.  When last I knew, Vin Diesel actually owned the game studio that did those games so he could give them final approval if they were up to his standards.  He was also an avid D&D player back in the day.



I also have heard that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> seriously though, i was greatly surprised and impressed at the quality of the Riddick games.
> 
> I was expecting another crap movie port, but it was actually pretty fun



it was a sleeper hit. it's a nice bundle you get Escape from Butcher's Bay and Dark Athena.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 15, 2011)

I had to grab it...for 5 bucks I couldn't resist. I never played either title, so I started with Escape from Butcher Bay...and so far, while the graphics and movement are surely dated (but I'm fine with it as a 2004 release), it's very entertaining and brutal.

I read some reviews of Dark Athena stating that Escape from Butcher Bay had revised graphics...I'm guessing that's more in the lighting and shading dept with support for SSAO 16-bit..I'm running that on max atm. Seeing as the game limits you to SSAO or AA. Still overall I'm impressed and feel I got a solid value for 5 bucks!


----------



## Kreij (Jan 15, 2011)

For $5 or less, I'll try anything. lol
The indie bundle is still the best value out there (pay what you want).

@Kursah : Time for a new avie.  Nothing wrong with what you have, but dang, you've had that for awhile now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 16, 2011)

*Riddick 75%off*

Is this game any good? or worth 5 bucks? I'm down for an impulse buy but I don't want a completely crappy game.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Is this game any good? or worth 5 bucks? I'm down for an impulse buy but I don't want a completely crappy game.



Well start by reading my previous post and posts before it...as this sale isn't fresh at this point. And yest it's totally worth every friggin penny (for the 2nd time). 

Not only do you get one awesome game, but you get it's damn good sequel...so really 2 games for 5 bucks, both of which kick ass.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2011)

t77snapshot said:


> Is this game any good? or worth 5 bucks? I'm down for an impulse buy but I don't want a completely crappy game.



More like a steal for that price.  I got them both about a year ago and been thinking of playing them though again unlike most other film based types this actually kicks ass


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## MT Alex (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone played this?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 19, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Anyone played this?



Bionic Commando: Rearmed? it's great. sequel is out Feb 2nd.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool.  Just bought it.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 is $10 on Amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00452VH0Q/?tag=tec06d-20

Not bad for 2010 Game of the Year.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sad I missed out on the Riddick games, I even checked their Special Deals a few days ago and it wasn't listed


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm sad I missed out on the Riddick games, I even checked their Special Deals a few days ago and it wasn't listed



Then I'm guessing you'll have to wait for the Summer sales


----------



## Kreij (Jan 19, 2011)

Impulse has an RPG bundle on sale (Silverfall, Silverfall Earth Awakening and Loki) for $15.99 .. regularly $39.99
They sent out a survey e-mail and if you type in Coupon Code : SURVEY2010 you get an extra 10% off anything (even sale games and bundles).
I'm not sure if your account somehow reflects if you've actually taken the survey (I did), but it's worth giving it a shot.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 20, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Mass Effect 2 is $10 on Amazon.com:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00452VH0Q/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Not bad for 2010 Game of the Year.



Shows at $15.96 for me.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 20, 2011)

Guess you missed the deal, Don. lol
If the post is older than 1 minute you're on your own.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 20, 2011)

journalist can't talk about anything outside of chapters 2 and 3 because of embargo, but from what I hear Dead Space 2 is much better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 20, 2011)

That would say a lot as I hear the 1st one is excellent. I might buy it in the next day or 2 if that price remains.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 20, 2011)

the video game industry sure knows how to make better sequels than hollywood.

you haven't played Dead Space? buy it and live


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 20, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you haven't played Dead Space? buy it and live



correction: buy it and *die of being scared.... very scared*


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 22, 2011)

To celebrate the release of the expansion Divine Winds, Europa Universalis III is 80% off:


----------



## Mr McC (Jan 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> you haven't played Dead Space? buy it and live





jasper1605 said:


> correction: buy it and *die of being scared.... very scared*



I don't know if I would recommend it. The concept is fantastic, the atmosphere is perfect, but the scariest part of the game is the completely broken mouse control system. I assume that if you play wiith a controller it wouldn't matter, but its something to bear in mind.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 22, 2011)

Not the greatest, but cheap.  Medal of Honor is now $20 on Amazon, down from $60, still $40 on Steam.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2011)

looks like the Dead Space 2 embargo was lifted. IGN reviewed the PS3 version and gave it a 9.0


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, dont know if this aa  deal worth posting or not. But was in a EBgames store and picked ip singularity for $10. can get it on pc, 360, ps3. not sure if this is store wide or not.


----------



## Mr McC (Jan 27, 2011)

Has anybody tried APOX? It looks interesting, but I have only found one review.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/80000/


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't believe there has been no Dead Space 2 talk.



> * Giant Bomb (5/5): "Just like its predecessor, Dead Space 2 doesn't do anything especially new, it just does everything exceedingly well."
> * CVG (95/100): "Polished, sickening, satisfying and occasionally heart-testing, Dead Space 2 is undoubtedly the best horror adventure on Xbox 360 and PS3. It's the Resident Evil of this generation - and it'll leave you an emotional wreck."
> * Eurogamer (90/100): "The linearity and reliance on set-piece shocks can often make Dead Space 2 feel like a multi-million dollar Ghost Train ride at a funfair. Overuse of 'mash-the-A-button-to-escape-the-monster' moments jars with the more distinguished mechanics elsewhere."
> * IGN (90/100): "The shocking moments, the gruesome deaths, and the fun of playing through this experience again and again are what I took away from this one."
> ...



the PC version doesn't have any issues with the mouse, but the frame rate is locked at 30 with VSync. EA announced Dead Space 2 DLC but it won't be coming to PC which is disappointing because the DLC adds 2 chapters to the single player campaign


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I can't believe there has been no Dead Space 2 talk.
> 
> 
> 
> the PC version doesn't have any issues with the mouse, but the frame rate is locked at 30 with VSync. EA announced Dead Space 2 DLC but it won't be coming to PC which is disappointing because the DLC adds 2 chapters to the single player campaign



i see piracy in this games future... and an FPS unlocker


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you need D3DOverrider. I didn't buy the PC version. it took me about 12 hours to complete the single player campaign and there is incentive for re-playability. I tried the multiplayer and it's no Left 4 Dead but it's not bad either.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I think you need D3DOverrider. I didn't buy the PC version. it took me about 12 hours to complete the single player campaign and there is incentive for re-playability. I tried the multiplayer and it's no Left 4 Dead but it's not bad either.



D3DO can force Vsync and triple buffer, cant unlock FPS.

an FPS unlocker was made for war for cybertron very early on, to great effect.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> D3DO can force Vsync and triple buffer, cant unlock FPS.
> 
> an FPS unlocker was made for war for cybertron very early on, to great effect.



I have that FPS unlocker. It was GREATLY needed. 30 FPS sucks on a PC.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jan 27, 2011)

Got this on my mailbox. GOG:






And on Steam, midweek madness:


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 2, 2011)

On Steam:











On GFWL:


----------



## n-ster (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG King Arthur and Saxons+ DLC are on special, Screenshot and links in a bit

2.99$ for KA and 1.49$ for KA:S + both DLCs. OR 11.99$ for KA + KA:S + DLCs + brand new expansion KA: the Druids






http://store.steampowered.com/app/24400/

Link for King Arthur and King Arthur's pack (KA + KA:S + DLC + KA: Druids) ^

http://store.steampowered.com/app/24447/

Link For King Arthur: The Saxons + both DLCs


This game is AWESOME. I bought the saxons + the original game, and imana buy the druids only when it goes on special in the future.


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 10, 2011)

Midweek Madness:






Also:


----------



## Kursah (Feb 10, 2011)

I have the DoW 2 + Chaos Rising, but I do miss the classic DoW and have since sold my cd's. I am really considering picking the DoW 1 collection up...it was badass years ago.


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 10, 2011)

HAWX for the weekend deal


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 11, 2011)

Too bad hawx 2 was no where as good as the first one.  I regret every last 5,499 pennies that I spent on that game as it was such a downgrade from the first


----------



## Kreij (Feb 11, 2011)

Impulse has a Gothic Bundle on sale this weekend.
Gothic 2 Gold, Gothic 3 GOTY, Gothic 3: Forsaken Gods and Gothic 4 : Arcania ... all for $27.19

Is Gothic any good? Worth the $27 for these?


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 11, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Impulse has a Gothic Bundle on sale this weekend.
> Gothic 2 Gold, Gothic 3 GOTY, Gothic 3: Forsaken Gods and Gothic 4 : Arcania ... all for $27.19
> 
> Is Gothic any good? Worth the $27 for these?



I've heard mixed revews, with some people who love the series, other hate it. I saw it on Impulse too, and was considering...


----------



## n-ster (Feb 11, 2011)

idk how you guys do it xD On PC, the games I buy myself are only when it is REALLY worth it. else everything else are gifts or were handed down to me. ie: BF BC2 at 6.79$ or something, Vietnam + SPECTAT + Miror's edge SimCity 4 for ~12$, King Arthur 2.99$ + both DLCs and Saxons 1.49$. These are my only purchases since Christmas (except BC2 I bought twice, one was a gift for my cousin)

Yes I have a job 

but max I'd pay for a game is 20~25$  Only if it is good/great


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 11, 2011)

On GFWL:






Plus the addons:


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 11, 2011)

EA Flash Deal

Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition (PC, XBOX 360, PS3) $15.98 with 60% off promotional code: *FlashDealDA211*


----------



## n-ster (Feb 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> EA Flash Deal
> 
> Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition (PC, XBOX 360, PS3) $15.98 with 60% off promotional code: *FlashDealDA211*



Definitively a great deal


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 14, 2011)

This will probably be a very nice week:













I wonder what's going to be tomorrow?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 14, 2011)

That's a nice game at a great price, looking forward to the sequel. I'm hoping for a bit of a cut price Crysis package as I missed the one around xmas.


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 16, 2011)

Today we've got Front Mission with all the DLC:


----------



## Agt.Lucas (Feb 17, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> Today we've got Front Mission with all the DLC:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110216/front_mission.jpg



This is worth?


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 17, 2011)

The Squeenix daily is:




The game costs 3.75 US dollars, which is 2.76 €uros. We Europeans are paying double 

The weekend deal is:





It seriously annoys me to see these huge differences between US and Euro pricing. What's the deal, STEAM?


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 17, 2011)

Agt.Lucas said:


> This is worth?



defintely. i thoroughly enjoyed the game.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 17, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> The Squeenix daily is:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/sup_comm.jpg
> The game costs 3.75 US dollars, which is 2.76 €uros. We Europeans are paying double
> 
> ...



If anyone wants to buy steam games at US prices, I'll do it for you! (send me the paypal $$ in USD and I just gift it to you). Plus we can get free Heatware evalvs like this xD

I've done it with Mussels and it was quick and painless for both parties


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 17, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> The game costs 3.75 US dollars, which is 2.76 %u20ACuros. We Europeans are paying double



Only the countries that use euros, here in Britain its £2.49 which only about 10% more then the americans

civ five is 30 euros, thats over £25 which is really bad when you consider that it could be found for £24.99 when it launched in Britain


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 18, 2011)

So whats the general opinion of Civ5? I have not played a Civ game since 2 (I think or maybe 1 can't remember). Civ4 looks like a no brainer to me, but Civ5 I'm not sure about for $30. Maybe if it was the $7.50 Civ4 was.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 18, 2011)

Civ 5 is awesome balls.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 18, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> So whats the general opinion of Civ5? I have not played a Civ game since 2 (I think or maybe 1 can't remember). Civ4 looks like a no brainer to me, but Civ5 I'm not sure about for $30. Maybe if it was the $7.50 Civ4 was.



No point in buying Civ 4 if you buy Civ 5 IMO.

Civ 4 is great, but Civ 5 is just better, much better IMO. I love Civilization games, but 50$ is steep. At 30$ I would jump on it like a monkey on Bananas


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 18, 2011)

Better in multiplayer, single, or both?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 18, 2011)

never tried MP... SP is all I play  but I heard MP isn't too shaby.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 18, 2011)

put it this way the pull Civ 5 has on people not interested in video games is strong. I got my boyfriend's dad into it lol


----------



## n-ster (Feb 18, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> put it this way the pull Civ 5 has on people not interested in video games is strong. I got my boyfriend's dad into it lol



but it also satisfies some die-hard Civ fans  I've played Civ 1,2,3,4, and 5  Civ 1 and 2 barely, but 3 alot, 4 enormously and 5 medium (too many other games to play xD until Civ 4 I was limited by my crappy laptop.)


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 18, 2011)

every time I see him he's on his laptop playing it and cursing like a irish sailor. the game is worth $30.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 18, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> every time I see him he's on his laptop playing it and cursing like a irish sailor. the game is worth $30.



Yea harder difficulties can become tough! I tried the hardest difficulty once.... didn't go so well xD


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 18, 2011)

Good Old Games





Squeenix's daily, on Steam:


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 18, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> every time I see him he's on his laptop playing it and cursing like a irish sailor. the game is worth $30.



Downloading Civ V now, I've already got the cursing and the Irish parts licked, that just leaves the game and the sailing.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 18, 2011)

picked up supreme commander 2 for 3.74 never palyed it but then again I had a few years there where i missed nearly every game lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> picked up supreme commander 2 for 3.74 never palyed it but then again I had a few years there where i missed nearly every game lol.



its far worse than the previous games, very dumbed down.

feels like they wanted to copy starcraft 1 (before II came out and upped the ante)


that said, you'll get more than $3.74's worth of entertainment for it. at least they learned what price its really worth.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 19, 2011)

You would think steam would ask for your age somewhere and save it in settings. Its a tad bit annoying when you have to tell your age each time. :/


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 19, 2011)

AphexDreamer said:


> You would think steam would ask for your age somewhere and save it in settings. Its a tad bit annoying when you have to tell your age each time. :/



Im glad its not just me that gets pissed off by this


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 21, 2011)

And on the final day we have:






That's it... FOR NOW


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 23, 2011)

Half-Life 2: Episode 2 only $1.99 on Steam until Thursday 7PM ET.


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 23, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Half-Life 2: Episode 2 only $1.99 on Steam until Thursday 7PM ET.



Talk about a weird promotion.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> Talk about a weird promotion.



HL2 E3 aint far away i guess


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 23, 2011)

it's a pretty good deal for the 1% of PC gamers that don't own it.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 24, 2011)

75% off all Command and Conquer games on steam

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/commandandconquer?snr=1_41_4__42


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 25, 2011)

Stronghold is an awesome game and it's really cheap! GET IT 

GOG


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 28, 2011)

I have only just started checking steam for deals. And i have a Question.
Are the deals on steam quite often or every now and again?
Because these past two weeks i have found some some pretty awsome deals

Another thing how have you been finding the deals?
I have seen some in the news feed but surely there is another way


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

best ones are during big holidays (ie: BC2 was 6.79 for christmas)


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 28, 2011)

Wish i saw that i want BC2 but for £40 i'm not 100%


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> I have only just started checking steam for deals. And i have a Question.
> Are the deals on steam quite often or every now and again?
> Because these past two weeks i have found some some pretty awsome deals
> 
> ...



main page of the store has a specials button.


----------



## I see SPY! (Feb 28, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> I have only just started checking steam for deals. And i have a Question.
> Are the deals on steam quite often or every now and again?
> Because these past two weeks i have found some some pretty awsome deals
> 
> ...



You'll be amazed by how often there are sales: Christmas Sales, Summer Sales, weekend sales, midweek sales, week-long madness, etc, etc 
My advice would be to either check this topic often or just open your Steam client and check the Specials, just like on the pic Mussels posted.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 28, 2011)

you can check the steam deals on their website also, looks just like the steam client


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2011)

Steam has deals all the time just got Red Alert: 3 75% off


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 4, 2011)

Brillant deal this weekend

Save 86% on a Ubisoft package 
Only 12.99euros instead of 94euros 

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7513


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2011)

EA has another flash deal for Dead Space 2 (all platforms) at 11:30am PST today. EA wants 3,000 likes on the "Your Mom’s Really Bad at Dead Space 2 Multiplayer" video before revealing the promotional code to use on the EA Store.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 4, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> EA has another flash deal for Dead Space 2 (all platforms) at 11:30am PST today. EA wants 3,000 likes on the "Your Mom’s Really Bad at Dead Space 2 Multiplayer" video before revealing the promotional code to use on the EA Store.



I just gave it a like too


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2011)

the promotional code for the last of couple flash deals have been 50% off. I picked up a second copy of Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition for $20.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2011)

uhh, that ubi deal is all their worst games, with the exception of assasins creed.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2011)

Mussels, Far Cry 2 is a decent game too, or at least it is IMHO.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 4, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Mussels, Far Cry 2 is a decent game too, or at least it is IMHO.



Far Cry 2 was terrible compared the the first one.  Far Cry was groundbreaking.  Far Cry 2 was soul destroying


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 4, 2011)

I did not play the first one, maybe that matters.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2011)

I enjoyed Far Cry 2. A lil repetitive but a good game IMO.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 4, 2011)

I enjoyed far cry 2 but i haven't played the first one yet.
Assassins Creed is really repetitive but i thought why not.
Haven't tried any Rainbow six games thought it might be worth a try


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2011)

far cry 2 was terrible. worst AI, spawning and plot of any AAA FPS in recent years.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I enjoyed Far Cry 2. A lil repetitive but a good game IMO.



A little? Are you kidding me?


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 4, 2011)

Far Cry 2 was no where near as repetitive as assassins creed to be honest
The story line of Far Cry 2 was allright but i liked unlocking the new weapons


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2011)

I enjoyed driving around and blowing shit up.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I enjoyed driving around and blowing shit up.



meh fair enough.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> meh fair enough.



I mean honestly I don't play any game for a plot other then a RPG. If an FPS has a good plot like MW2 did then cool. Buts its a bonus in the case of FPS for me. I play FPS for mindless destruction. I guess thats why I love BC2 so much and have close to 600+ hours in Quake 3


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I mean honestly I don't play any game for a plot other then a RPG. If an FPS has a good plot like MW2 did then cool. Buts its a bonus in the case of FPS for me. I play FPS for mindless destruction. I guess thats why I love BC2 so much and have close to 600+ hours in Quake 3



Admittedly that's why I enjoy Team Fortress 2 and Unreal.


----------



## I see SPY! (Mar 4, 2011)

GOG







GFWL


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2011)

the 40% off promotional code for Dead Space 2 is *d3adsp8ce21*


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/GOG.jpg
> 
> GOG
> 
> ...



Nice deal for F1 2010


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 4, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Far Cry 2 was no where near as repetitive as assassins creed to be honest
> The story line of Far Cry 2 was allright but i liked unlocking the new weapons



Assassin's Creed 1 was repetitive. The second one wasnt. I enjoy the second one a LOT. Cant wait for brotherhood.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Assassin's Creed 1 was repetitive. The second one wasnt. I enjoy the second one a LOT. Cant wait for brotherhood.



1 was so repetitive its crazy... 2 was still somewhat repetitive but much better. 3 improves a little more on 2


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 4, 2011)

EA changed the promotional code once they sold out to give people a second chance. here is the new 40% off promotional code: *spaced38d22* if you want to buy a digital copy of Dead Space 2 for $23.97 act quickly. they call them Flash deals for a reason.


----------



## TIGR (Mar 4, 2011)

40% off racing games from the EA store as well. No code needed.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> far cry 2 was terrible. worst AI, spawning and plot of any AAA FPS in recent years.



Hmm..yeah the plot was weird (as if killing one arms dealer cuts all sources to illegal weapons and can bring peace, well of course it doesn't work like that).
The AI was not that bad, except for some weird decisions that they sometimes made (like jumping into the direction of the foot of a cliff to avoid a grenade, while backwards there was much more room (and that would have been a more natural evasion reaction too, if you ask me)). And AI in games is still kinda underdeveloped IMHO. I mean, "we" have made huge progress in things like looks and physics, but AI has stood still more or less (speaking comparatively).
Spawning could be worse, I mean, for example in Metro 2033 there is a save point that completely sucks (it's in the level "Trolley Combat"), being completely in the middle of a tense gunfight that is a part of the meal and thus 100% certain to happen (so the devs knew that no one would be in the right situation at that moment to let the game be saved without problems). While I can't actually remember issues similar to that in case of FC2 (though I stopped using the buddy system once that it appeared to be quite unhelpful, TBH, so I may have avoided the "respawning" issues you may have encountered).
Repetitive? I think that I simply did not encounter that problem really, as I changed tactics/weapons once in a while (as the proverb says, a change in meal brings appetite) and thus avoided that issue more or less. And I _never_ used the crosshair, so there was nothing turning red to indicate I moved my mouse over a hostile character, which made locating enemies properly during bushfights (in jungles/woodlands) and in high grass quite challenging. And like some others posted here, the driving around was fun (especially when trying to find nicely looking / practical / fun routes like the "Rail Route",* which allowed me to "play train driver" (I'm such a child  ) and in the meantime help me to get at certain places more easily because of the bypassing of certain nasty spots).

-----------------
* What I mean with that, is a rather long railway section along the edges of the map with some handy "stations" in form of one arms store and one or a few save houses, which crosses a road (and thus lets you risk meeting a hostile vehicle) only once.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 7, 2011)

@Chevalr1c - 
Far Cry 2 really only had a few simple problems, but unfortunately they were all fundamental to solid gameplay mechanics:
1) So I'm solo in the jungle playing Rambo in a proper day/night cycle, where the **** are my nightvision goggles? 
2) WTF is wrong with the mortars?  They're almost impossible to use, you can only carry three rounds, and your guy fires them off at a rate that might impress continental drift. 
3) Who came up with the mega asshatery of the money system?  I got to the end of the game, having completed every single mission, side quest, treasure hunt, and I still couldn't buy every freaking weapon/upgrade/vehicle.  Any game that doesn't give me every weapon by the end of it is a game not worth owning.:shadedshu
4) The ending of this game made me suicidal; it's about as brilliant as self-immolation.  I hope everyone involved is strangled to death by their children.

Sorry, been wanting to get that off my chest ever since I played it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> @Chevalr1c -
> Far Cry 2 really only had a few simple problems, but unfortunately they were all fundamental to solid gameplay mechanics:
> 1) So I'm solo in the jungle playing Rambo in a proper day/night cycle, where the **** are my nightvision goggles?
> 2) WTF is wrong with the mortars?  They're almost impossible to use, you can only carry three rounds, and your guy fires them off at a rate that might impress continental drift.
> ...



I was able to get everything.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 7, 2011)

I was able to get everything by 75% way though cause i also went off to find diamonds using the flashing green light


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 7, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> @Chevalr1c -
> Far Cry 2 really only had a few simple problems, but unfortunately they were all fundamental to solid gameplay mechanics:
> 1) So I'm solo in the jungle playing Rambo in a proper day/night cycle, where the **** are my nightvision goggles?
> 2) WTF is wrong with the mortars?  They're almost impossible to use, you can only carry three rounds, and your guy fires them off at a rate that might impress continental drift.
> ...



1) It ain't the US Army with a 100 million billion dollars to spend on the latest technology. It's Africa ffs.
2) Yep, those ain't working. I couldn't even let them blow up stuff, even if I actually hit something. However I don't share your complaints about the aiming, because mortars will always shoot a projectile in such a way that it's path is arch-shaped. Ballistics ARE hard to grasp, when it comes to the aiming. AKs and such only shoot in a more or less straight line because of the riffled barrel (correct me if I'm wrong on this), which has been a huge breakthrough in dealing with the problems that ballistics have given to those involved with arms. (think about how bows and early guns had to be fired, without the ability to shoot in a straight line).
But as stated already, learning to use/master them was not really worth it, as destroying things with it did not quite work that well. So I learned to live with it and moved to different tactics.
3) Why would you want every single weapon? You can only carry a few at a time, and most of them did not serve me well, thus not seeing a practical use for them. If I won't use a weapon, I don't need it.
4) If you had taken the effort to read the journal that your character wrote through the game, you would have understood that he had become suicidal and did not mind to blow himself up or put a bullet through his head. And that he thus agreed with the "solutions" the Jackal came up with. It is not the best ending, but one in which the fictional nation would have magically turned into some sort of paradise would have been too weird.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't buy all the weapons cause i didn't need them i loved using the silent weapons and of course the mines for blowing up shit.  

Although i bought a lot of them because when you pick up a weapon it didn't say what it was so i was never sure which one i was using. Thats what annoyied me on the game


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 7, 2011)

bulletstorm for $40 today on amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ld-keywords=bulletstorm&x=0&y=0&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps I didn't get all the diamonds... I can't remember-- Maybe I wasted them on Fabergé eggs.  So I'll replace that gripe with another one about mounted guns.  I seem to recall that for all the mounted guns you couldn't actually aim down the sights.  This isn't a problem on the difficulties/settings where you had crosshairs, but I was playing on expert (or whatever the highest difficulty is) which made the use of mounted guns quite a bit harder than it should have been.



Chevalr1c said:


> 1) It ain't the US Army with a 100 million billion dollars to spend on the latest technology. It's Africa ffs.
> 2) Yep, those ain't working. I couldn't even let them blow up stuff, even if I actually hit something. However I don't share your complaints about the aiming, because mortars will always shoot a projectile in such a way that it's path is arch-shaped. Ballistics ARE hard to grasp, when it comes to the aiming. AKs and such only shoot in a more or less straight line because of the riffled barrel (correct me if I'm wrong on this), which has been a huge breakthrough in dealing with the problems that ballistics have given to those involved with arms. (think about how bows and early guns had to be fired, without the ability to shoot in a straight line).
> But as stated already, learning to use/master them was not really worth it, as destroying things with it did not quite work that well. So I learned to live with it and moved to different tactics.
> 3) Why would you want every single weapon? You can only carry a few at a time, and most of them did not serve me well, thus not seeing a practical use for them. If I won't use a weapon, I don't need it.
> 4) If you had taken the effort to read the journal that your character wrote through the game, you would have understood that he had become suicidal and did not mind to blow himself up or put a bullet through his head. And that he thus agreed with the "solutions" the Jackal came up with. It is not the best ending, but one in which the fictional nation would have magically turned into some sort of paradise would have been too weird.


1) Decent nightvision goggles/scopes can be had for under $1000, which is quite a bit cheaper than some of the weapons/ammo in that game.
2) The sights on the mortars do not work like real mortar sights, so firing an aimed round without putting down a smoke first is impossible.  Even with the aiming handicap, the mortars could have been useful if you could fire them at a realistic rate.
3) If you have to ask that question, then you wouldn't understand.
4) What?  I don't think I made myself clear earlier.  I said the ending was stupid, not the plot or whathaveyou.  (Honestly I didn't follow the story at all because stories are boring.)  By the end of the game I had the majority of the weapons unlocked and I assumed that no matter how the game ended it would allow me to play on infinitely, murdering and destroying shit (like GTA).  Instead it just ends and you lose everything.

Also, nice job with the spoilers...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I mean honestly I don't play any game for a plot other then a RPG. If an FPS has a good plot like MW2 did then cool. Buts its a bonus in the case of FPS for me. I play FPS for mindless destruction. I guess thats why I love BC2 so much and have close to 600+ hours in Quake 3



I Love your take on FPS gaming, because Im pretty much the same, I love blowing shit up

On another note, Mafia II 75% off via steam BITCHES!


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 8, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> By the end of the game I had the majority of the weapons unlocked and I assumed that no matter how the game ended it would allow me to play on infinitely, murdering and destroying shit (like GTA).  Instead it just ends and you lose everything.



Well, you could have know it would not be like GTA ever. Especially if you see how many of your enemies in the game are actually white. Because with such a subject like that (the wars in Africa), the developers had to be a bit careful with how they make the game. I mean, pointlessly murdering and destroying people and stuff in GTA style would not have been such a good idea because of the sensitive subject. The general public would take that badly, probably. So the devs had to mix the amount of coloured people with large amounts of whites (to avoid accusations of racism) and had to limit the violence the player could conduct.

But we are getting too much offtopic, so just make a new topic in GN or wherever if you want to continue discussing the game.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys what are your opinions on Mafia 2 is it worth buying??
I heard it wasn't very good compared with the first one
But then again i haven't played the first one


----------



## n-ster (Mar 8, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Guys what are your opinions on Mafia 2 is it worth buying??
> I heard it wasn't very good compared with the first one
> But then again i haven't played the first one



For 7.50$ don't even think about not buying it...

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/mafia2/index.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2011)

some parts of mafia i liked but over all it was a cut down version of GTA4


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> For 7.50$ don't even think about not buying it...



Ok for that i will buy it 

The review makes it seem quite good and the videos i have looks like i will enjoy it 
Can't really complain about £7.50 really


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> For 7.50$ don't even think about not buying it...
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/pc/action/mafia2/index.html



$7.50 its $20 here


I see £7.50, still we aussie's always get fucken ripped off


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

Mafia II is definitely worth $7.50. I love a game that sets you back in an older time period and this game does a good job of it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Mafia II is definitely worth $7.50. I love a game that sets you back in an older time period and this game does a good job of it.



Back when the Irish were treated like scum in America?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 8, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> $7.50 its $20 here
> 
> 
> I see £7.50, still we aussie's always get fucken ripped off



As I did for mussels, I do not mind buying it for you at all (as long as you pay me 7.50$ first through Paypal ofc )


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Back when the Irish were treated like scum in America?



Probably too drunk to notice


----------



## n-ster (Mar 8, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Guys what are your opinions on Mafia 2 is it worth buying??
> I heard it wasn't very good compared with the first one
> But then again i haven't played the first one



oh and this goes for you too, and for everyone, you guys don't have to complain about steam prices nymore  you can all get US prices + 3% ish (conversion fee for paypal is like 2.5%)


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> oh and this goes for you too, and for everyone, you guys don't have to complain about steam prices nymore  you can all get US prices



That is a very nice offer thanks i might have to do that at some point.

For example for some reason Bulletstorm isn't available in cyprus if you gifted it to me would it work??


----------



## n-ster (Mar 9, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> That is a very nice offer thanks i might have to do that at some point.
> 
> For example for some reason Bulletstorm isn't available in cyprus if you gifted it to me would it work??



I'm pretty sure it would, and I get a free heatware evalv, it is a win-win situation


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't know if this was mentioned yet, but if you preorder Homefront on Steam you get Metro 2033 for free


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 9, 2011)

Is Metro 2033 any good?
Cause that homefront game looks quite good


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 9, 2011)

It was all the rage on TPU when it came out not too long ago.  Unless you have an insanely good system you won't be able to turn all the eye candy on, but I've definitely heard (and read) good things about the game itself.


----------



## I see SPY! (Mar 9, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Is Metro 2033 any good?
> Cause that homefront game looks quite good



Metro 2033 is amazing 
I'm pretty sure it was briefly discussed a couple of pages back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Metro is great. But I'm waiting to upgrade my system before I finish it.


----------



## Peter1986C (Mar 10, 2011)

Metro 2033 is amazing, as long as you keep some attention to the story, and as long as you realise that the stopping power of most firearms is far from great (of course, but some user reviews on the interweb suggest that some people don't realise that).

About how demanding the game is: it depends on how much details you want and your screen resolution. On non-HD screens and medium settings, it may run more or less (no super frame rates, but playable) with medium hardware (see my signature and system specs, btw I disabled Advanced PhysX).
On HD screens and/or visual quality in it's full glory with all the bells and whistles, it will definitely get very demanding. Especially with tesselation enabled.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

disable physX and tesselation in metro and it runs better on most systems. the physX is a gimmick in the game anyway.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 10, 2011)

How much is Homefront on Steam in the US??


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 10, 2011)

I just snapped up Mafia II. Would it be worth getting Mafia 1 to play before it as I have never played it? Are the two stories connected at all? (without any major spoilers please  )


----------



## suraswami (Mar 10, 2011)

Mafia II is a good game for the price, may be I will get it tonight.

http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/store?Ac...=ea&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE&productID=215617400

Is this game any good for some distraction from hectic work?


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 11, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> Don't know if this was mentioned yet, but if you preorder Homefront on Steam you get Metro 2033 for free



Thanks mate i didn't even notice that
I have bought the great deal


----------



## JATownes (Mar 11, 2011)

suraswami said:


> Mafia II is a good game for the price, may be I will get it tonight.
> 
> http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/store?Ac...=ea&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE&productID=215617400
> 
> Is this game any good for some distraction from hectic work?



I really enjoyed MoH!  The graphics were great, and the gameplay was pretty impressive.  There are some good firefights.  I would say for $20 it is a pretty good buy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2011)

JATownes said:


> I really enjoyed MoH!  The graphics were great, and the gameplay was pretty impressive.  There are some good firefights.  I would say for $20 it is a pretty good buy.



The multiplayer is damn fun also if you give it some time.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> How much is Homefront on Steam in the US??



Homefront is 49.99$ USD

GUYS Empire Total War is ONLY 7.50$ !!!! And also:








AWESOMESAUCE !!!!! (you also get special TF2 content wtv that is guessing Team Fortress 2 but dunno what the special content is)


----------



## ZakkWylde (Mar 11, 2011)

How long is empire total war on for 7.50? The duration of the total war sale? (till the 13th?) or just till tomorrow?


----------



## mcloughj (Mar 11, 2011)

*Battlefield Bad Company 2 $9.99*

http://www.impulsedriven.com/bfbc2?ref=impmail

US only... dang!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Homefront is 49.99$ USD
> 
> GUYS Empire Total War is ONLY 7.50$ !!!! And also:
> 
> ...



Snagged empire:total war. These are one of the few turn based games that I actually enjoy. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys i am loving Metro 2033 it is an awsome game


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 11, 2011)

picked up empire total war, one of the only ones I didn't already have, been waiting for a deal on it like this to buy it.

edit:

looks like rometotal war gold is up on steam for 2.50$ might pick it up just for not having to hassle with discs or updates. (have both rome and barbarian on disc) that collection pack deal would be more tempting to me if I hadn't snagged empire for 7.50$ last night. still tho, don't have napoleon and it includes shogun 2 and the package is cheaper than both of thos seperate.

double edit: just picked up rome total war gold, much easier than discs for 2.50$ and then snaged alexander for 4.99 (seperate was cheaper than the 9.99 combo lol) so 15$ between yesterday and today on what 4 games? man I love steam.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 13, 2011)

Napoleon Total War Imperial Edition is now $12.50 via steam, thats for Aussie's

Anywhere else should be cheaper


----------



## n-ster (Mar 13, 2011)

Napoleon TW is 7.50$, sucks for the people who bought empire total war lol


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 13, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Napoleon TW is 7.50$, sucks for the people who bought empire total war lol



why? I picked up both.

i also grabbed the rome and medival 2 ones on sale for 2.50 for convenience, already had disc versions but no i wont have to patch


i now have every total war other than original medeival and shogun 2


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 14, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> http://www.impulsedriven.com/bfbc2?ref=impmail
> 
> US only... dang!



fucking hell...i just bought this game 3 weeks ago.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 14, 2011)

On Amazon Crisis 2 Limited Edition only £26 and normal Edition is £39 take a look


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.impulsedriven.com/blakestone

Thats pretty expensive for a game that is that old. I remember playing this on my old packard bell back in the day. I dont even remember what OS it had.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

Crysis 2 isn't discounted for the states.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 14, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Crysis 2 isn't discounted for the states.



Sorry mate


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 14, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not. I wouldn't pay $60 for a console port with worse graphics on release than its predecessor. I played the XBL demo, and it was garbage, and I also played the PC demo, and I couldn't join a server without the exe erroring out. No biggie


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 16, 2011)

STEAM has a game called Dogfighter on sale for $2.50 that ain't bad at all it's a quick casual online or not Flying shooter that is just plain fun and if you don't agree you will only lose $2.50 but I like it...


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 16, 2011)

All oddworld games are 50% off
Brillant games from back in the day 
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/6951/


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy Buckets!

Cheap RPG wonderland at Impulse
If you are too young to have played Baulder's Gate, now you can cheap.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2011)

Balder's Gate was one of the first games my wife and i played together start to finish. I'm sold, thanks for the info!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Balder's Gate was one of the first games my wife and i played together start to finish. I'm sold, thanks for the info!



Ah yes. Videogames and new sex. I'd buy it too.


----------



## Red_Machine (Mar 17, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> *Baldur's* Gate was one of the first games my wife and i played together start to finish. I'm sold, thanks for the info!



Fix'd.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Mar 17, 2011)

Darksiders is 75% off on steam, weekend sale. I know its a pure port but is it any good? I have heard its like zelda. opinions?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2011)

ZakkWylde said:


> Darksiders is 75% off on steam, weekend sale. I know its a pure port but is it any good? I have heard its like zelda. opinions?



I don't know that it is an apt compare. It didn't keep me interested enough to see that it was, I suppose.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Mar 17, 2011)

I wouldn't think it could come close to zelda's epicness. I have also heard comparisons to GoW. But if this game is just like a Prince of Persia/ GoW type deal Im not interested. Bought like every PoP game on sale during christmas, dont need another one.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw gameplay in a pc shop a couple of months ago and it looked like a half decent game but not worth the full asking price if you know what i mean.

Does anyone know how early before a game is released on steam that you can predownload?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2011)

i liked baldurs gate on PS2 better. dark alliance 1 and 2 was the shiznit


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 17, 2011)

ZakkWylde said:


> Darksiders is 75% off on steam, weekend sale. I know its a pure port but is it any good? I have heard its like zelda. opinions?



darksiders is defintely a console port. as far the the game goes, i can see where it could be compared to zelda(really, i do) but it does not approach the epicness of zelda - of course, i havent finished it yet either(i think i am 60% through). i've been hitting up bc2 real hard since xmas so...my darksider playtime has suffered. but when i do play it, it is enjoyable. for 75% off, might as well pick it up.


----------



## Doomedspeed (Mar 17, 2011)

*£5 Games*

For all those UK gamers out there £5 sale at Play.com

Arkham Asylum £5
Borderlands £5
Metro 2033 £5
Bioshock 2 £5

You'll have to twiddle your thumbs over the weekend but its cheap. 

Thats £20 out of my pocket.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah, like Nailezs says, the PC it's a console port. But, I did play it threw twice on my Ps3. If you like those types of games it's agood one. Just can't wait for the 2nd one.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 17, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> i liked baldurs gate on PS2 better. dark alliance 1 and 2 was the shiznit



Those are quite a bit newer than the one for sale.  I had this old version on 7 CDs for my old PowerMac 650.

Space Rangers 2 is also on sale, today.  I love this game:

http://www.impulsedriven.com/sr2c


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2011)

Darksiders is on sale for $10 via Steam, check it out, thats for Aussies, should be cheaper other countries


----------



## n-ster (Mar 18, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Darksiders is on sale for $10 via Steam, check it out, thats for Aussies, should be cheaper other countries



naaa 10$ here too


----------



## erixx (Mar 21, 2011)

Direct2drive UK has a FPS deal of 20% off using specops code
just bought C2 and BF3


----------



## erixx (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow they just pulled BF3 from the offer. I hope to get the game! Yes, was weird


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 21, 2011)

How can they offer BF3 if its in development?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 22, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How can they offer BF3 if its in development?



pre-orders


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2011)

n-ster said:


> pre-orders



Yeah i didnt think of that.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 22, 2011)

Guys i bought Homefront ages ago (Pre ordered) and since its been out i have not been able to download it. It starts then it just stops saying suspendid i have left my PC on for serveral days on it had only downloaded 357KB out of 9GB  

Any suggestions to fix it??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Guys i bought Homefront ages ago (Pre ordered) and since its been out i have not been able to download it. It starts then it just stops saying suspendid i have left my PC on for serveral days on it had only downloaded 357KB out of 9GB
> 
> Any suggestions to fix it??



Where are you downloading it from?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Guys i bought Homefront ages ago (Pre ordered) and since its been out i have not been able to download it. It starts then it just stops saying suspendid i have left my PC on for serveral days on it had only downloaded 357KB out of 9GB
> 
> Any suggestions to fix it??



restart steam, and was the common fix deleting client registry.blob or whatever?


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where are you downloading it from?



Steam



Mussels said:


> restart steam, and was the common fix deleting client registry.blob or whatever?



I have restarted steam and also i deleted it and restarted the download.
I will try deleting registry.blob


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't waste your money ask for a refund and save yourself disappointment


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> restart steam, and was the common fix deleting client registry.blob or whatever?



What this man said.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't want to refund because i got Metro 2033 as well plus i can't it is after the release date


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 22, 2011)

OOh, I may grab Arcania Gothic 4 seeing as it's now only £7.50 

Already have Batman GOTY edition, for anyone interested it's only £3.75!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 22, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> OOh, I may grab Arcania Gothic 4 seeing as it's now only £7.50
> 
> Already have Batman GOTY edition, for anyone interested it's only £3.75!!



Me, i don't have it.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 23, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> only £3.75



Is it worth it for me it is 7.50 euros


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about picking up Gothic 3, the reviews are low, and cite bugs as the issue, which I'm hoping patches have worked out. The graphics look good, and I don't want the 4th as it's reviews are low because it's been dumbed down I guess. But my question is, theres the Enhanced Edition for $2.50, then just Gothic 3 for $3.75. Am I crazy here, but I would think the Enhanced Edition would have the normal game built in?


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 23, 2011)

if you read the description for the enhanced editin i believe it says that its a stand alone expansion of some sort


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 23, 2011)

Enhanced edition is more like expansion than the original game, is even ~250MB lighter. It's also available as a patch for the original game.


Stupid thing is that I own both. I seriously hope Valve keeps them seperate, and doesn't update the old one with the patch! 

Buy the new one, I suppose....change notes are here:

http://madvulture.de/G3AEE/Changelogs/Changelog_EN.txt


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 23, 2011)

i never got thru the third one. way too open ended for me, and the quest log was horrible.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Enhanced edition is more like expansion than the original game, is even ~250MB lighter. It's also available as a patch for the original game.
> 
> 
> Stupid thing is that I own both. I seriously hope Valve keeps them seperate, and doesn't update the old one with the patch!
> ...



So if I buy the original game, the enhanced edition comes with it. But not vise versa?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So if I buy the original game, the enhanced edition comes with it. But not vise versa?



Yeah, seems that way. BUt...

The storyline and such is basically the same, combat system and a few details are changed.

I am unsure about the STEAM version of Gothic3 working with the update...I have both boxed and STEAM versions.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2011)

Hell yeah! I just bought Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition for $7.50 on steam. Been waiting for a deal on this game.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 23, 2011)

IndigoGoose said:


> Is it worth it for me it is 7.50 euros



ask a UK friend to buy it for you? It'll be like 4.50 euros


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 24, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hell yeah! I just bought Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Edition for $7.50 on steam. Been waiting for a deal on this game.



yeah me too, I picked it up as well and downloaded last night. Can't wait to see how it looks with all the details maxed. man I love my cards.


edit: the witcher directors cut is on steam for 9.99


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> yeah me too, I picked it up as well and downloaded last night. Can't wait to see how it looks with all the details maxed. man I love my cards.
> 
> 
> edit: the witcher directors cut is on steam for 9.99



Im actually having issues with mine. My avg fps is 17-22 and I cant get it any higher than that and i have AA turned off with no other fancy stuffs.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 24, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im actually having issues with mine. My avg fps is 17-22 and I cant get it any higher than that and i have AA turned off with no other fancy stuffs.



did you patch the game?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2011)

Well until steam patches it itself im stuck with v1.0. Unless there is a steam specific patch out there i can d/l somewhere. I tried installing v1.1 from the web but the installer coudlnt find the game so it stopped.

Edit: Apparently the steam version already contains all the updates from v1.1. It is the GOTY edition.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 24, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well until steam patches it itself im stuck with v1.0. Unless there is a steam specific patch out there i can d/l somewhere. I tried installing v1.1 from the web but the installer coudlnt find the game so it stopped.
> 
> Edit: Apparently the steam version already contains all the updates from v1.1. It is the GOTY edition.



odd, that game came free with gtx260's I'd think a 285 would be plenty. what driver are you running?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> odd, that game came free with gtx260's I'd think a 285 would be plenty. what driver are you running?



The latest. I didnt have this problem back when it was first released.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol, Crysis 2 is 49,99 EUR on Steam, i've got it for 39,99 EUR in a retail box. These Steam prices are crazy...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Lol, Crysis 2 is 49,99 EUR on Steam, i've got it for 39,99 EUR in a retail box. These Steam prices are crazy...



i'm tempted to buy it for the MP, as i know the SP will be console limited crap. what country has it cheapest atm?


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what country has it cheapest atm?



Amazon i posted it on page 35 just click the link in my quote below



IndigoGoose said:


> On Amazon Crisis 2 Limited Edition only £26 and normal Edition is £39 take a look
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110314/Crisis 2.png


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

39 pounds is 63$ USD right? isn't it 59.99$ in the US for the normal edition? EDITED (typo meant 59.99)


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2011)

Bought the game lastnite, it iz definitely console ported crap single player wize, it can be fun, but sumthing about the SP game so far feels off, it just throws u in saying "thats right Im good to look at (console wise) here's a gun & a nano suit, go kill sum shit" well thats the feeling I got from it so far, and it also feels extremely disconnected from Crysis & Warhead

But I think MP will make up for the cost, hopefully


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 25, 2011)

n-ster said:


> 39 pounds is 63$ USD right? isn't it 69.99$ in the US for the normal edition?



I sure as hell hope not. When games start costing $70 for a regular edition is when i just stop playing games.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 25, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> 39 pounds is 63$ USD right?



I'm not to sure about the currency rate at the moment but at amazon it is £26 for the limited edition not unless they have fix it since


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry typo, meant 59.99$ was trying to say the normal edition is cheaper in the US


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 25, 2011)

n-ster said:


> sorry typo, meant 59.99$ was trying to say the normal edition is cheaper in the US



Yes for the normal edition but the limited edition on amazon is cheaper than the normal in america i think


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

Actually its 52$ at Amazon (is this limited or normal and whats the diff?) + 15$ credit for another game? = 37$







26 pounds is like 42$ USD so ^ is cheaper after you count the credit


----------



## IndigoGoose (Mar 25, 2011)

Ok n-ster you win


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

that dont help me, i need it on steam


----------



## n-ster (Mar 25, 2011)

didn't really pay attention to the "I'm tempted to buy it" part


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2011)

Aliens vs Predator is 75% off on steam right now. Anyone play this? is it worth the $5?


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Apr 5, 2011)

I played the MP demo when it came out like a year ago. It's pretty fun actually. I don't know if people still play it though.

I did not play the single player.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 5, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Aliens vs Predator is 75% off on steam right now. Anyone play this? is it worth the $5?



$5 is all it's worth.  You're not going to find a better deal on it, but you may not like it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> $5 is all it's worth.  You're not going to find a better deal on it, but you may not like it.



Sucks that bad eh?


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 5, 2011)

I couldn't really get into it.  I tried a couple of times, but it just wouldn't grab me.  I'll give it a go again someday.  I only paid $5 for it on an earlier Steam sale, so it was no big loss.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought it, $10 here, cheap but still GAAY!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 6, 2011)

Want to play "Back to the Future" Epi 1 for free?

Here you go

Just need a Telltale account


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 6, 2011)

Impulse was bought by Gamestop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Impulse was bought by Gamestop.



If they buy Steam/Valve Ill be impressed. Until then meh.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Impulse was bought by Gamestop.



Nooooooooooooo!!


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 6, 2011)

Steve Nix the executive in charge of digital distribution for id software left to join Gamestop. 

Gamestop will be closing 200 retail stores this year and investing $100 million in digital initiatives, technology systems and loyalty program support.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Steve Nix the executive in charge of digital distribution for id software left to join Gamestop.
> 
> Gamestop will be closing 200 retail stores this year and investing $100 million in digital initiatives, technology systems and loyalty program support.



The days of physical media are coming to a close. Its about time. 

You're welcome console community.......again. 

Sincerely, 
The PC Community.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think Gamestop buying Impulse has anything to do with the XBOX 360 or Playstation 3.



> Stardock said its Impulse service has about 10 percent of the PC digital game delivery market, compared with about 70 percent for Valve’s Steam. Now GameStop will be in a position to compete against other digital game streaming firms such as *OnLive, Gaikai, Otoy, Playcast and Spoon.* No doubt some other game industry players will want to make defensive acquisitions of their own.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a shame.  Stardock has a very egalitarian corporate outlook, which was very refreshing in the age of EA and Activision.  I always bought stuff from Impulse in hopes of supporting them.  Looks like I won't have to bother, now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't think Gamestop buying Impulse has anything to do with the XBOX 360 or Playstation 3.



They closed 200 retail stores.....dealing mostly in console sales. Next gen will be aiming at digital distribution.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They closed 200 retail stores.....dealing mostly in console sales. Next gen will be aiming at digital distribution.



idk, not everyone has unlimited caps on their internet, or even a 5Mb/s line or faster....

If next-gen does digital , they will probably implement a DRM where your unique console ID thing is checked with if it was purchased or not or something like that. and Hackers will find a way to make the DRM think that they are running one of the purchased games while it really is running a pirated game


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 6, 2011)

n-ster said:


> idk, not everyone has unlimited caps on their internet, or even a 5Mb/s line or faster....
> 
> If next-gen does digital , they will probably implement a DRM where your unique console ID thing is checked with if it was purchased or not or something like that. and Hackers will find a way to make the DRM think that they are running one of the purchased games while it really is running a pirated game



dunno about you but netseped is far cheaper than gas here. Also providers like cox and quest have no caps. 

on topic picked up avp last night, 5$ is 5$. besides it's one of the games in W1z's reviews and he has the bench demo set to where you cna run it and compare. that alone is worth the 5$ to me.


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2011)

If you have a cap on your internet, change providers. If you can't change providers either complain like hell or get a new hobby that isn't web related.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> If you have a cap on your internet, change providers. If you can't change providers either complain like hell or get a new hobby that isn't web related.



Thing is, around the world, even in the US and Canada, outside of big cities, uncapped internet is expensive. Console gamers don't always have the money PC gamers have. Considering the cost of a console right now, you can't really buy a PC capable of gaming +  gamepad for 00$. I know some TPUer here that have slow ass internet with tiny caps that live in remote places in the US that pay a ton for their internet and they have no choice

There would be a riot if people had to download 10GB games and wait for god knows how long for their games


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2011)

n-ster said:


> There would be a riot if people had to download 10GB games and wait for god knows how long for their games



Games go gold usually about 1 month to 1.5 months ahead of time, not many games are going to be only digital, so a preload should be possible for just about any game out there.

I sadly think internet speeds will be getting monthly caps soon anyways for everyone. Almost anywhere else in the world, people are capped, and I just heard a US provider started capping, it's only time till the rest follow. Perfect time to start capping, is when digital distribution is becoming huge, when we need more bandwidth.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've blown my monthly limit out of the water I think every month since I noticed they imposed it.  Not a word from my ISP yet.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Games go gold usually about 1 month to 1.5 months ahead of time, not many games are going to be only digital, so a preload should be possible for just about any game out there.
> 
> I sadly think internet speeds will be getting monthly caps soon anyways for everyone. Almost anywhere else in the world, people are capped, and I just heard a US provider started capping, it's only time till the rest follow. Perfect time to start capping, is when digital distribution is becoming huge, when we need more bandwidth.



Here in Montreal, we have horrible caps by the big companies, and we ALMOST had a pay by the GB kinda thing forced on us, but thankfully it was finally refused.

Only uncapped plans are business ones, and you know thats expensive. However, plans are becoming better, before caps were 3/30/60/90 respectively now, since the 1st of this month 5/50/90/120:

http://www.videotron.com/service/internet-services/internet-access

However, it is 8$/GB when you go over

We do have 14% tax here, so you have to take that into consideration looking at the prices. 33/50/64/76$ after tax


----------



## JC316 (Apr 6, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Sucks that bad eh?



No it's actually good IMO. Not without it's faults, but definitely worth $5.


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They closed 200 retail stores.....dealing mostly in console sales. Next gen will be aiming at digital distribution.



this video is so you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9EhvDAMjWc


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> this video is so you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9EhvDAMjWc



I fucking love Donkey Kong.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 7, 2011)

AVP for $5 is a steal. I will be buying this when I get home from work  ...besides AVP is one of the only games that show's off Directx 11 properly (DirectX 11 High-Definition Ambient Occlusion (AO), DirectX 11 Enhanced Shadows, Hardware Tessellation: Character and Detail, etc...)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 8, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> AVP for $5 is a steal. I will be buying this when I get home from work  ...besides AVP is one of the only games that show's off Directx 11 properly (DirectX 11 High-Definition Ambient Occlusion (AO), DirectX 11 Enhanced Shadows, Hardware Tessellation: Character and Detail, etc...)



yup the alien campaign is awesome. Finally gave me the feeling I was looking for in batman aa. All your enemies (wave for the predators) are frightened of you and will panic when they see you. You can truly disappear and then pop out of nowhere. Can be disorienting at times but once you get the hang of it it's gotta be some of the funnes stuff I've done in a game. Almost up there with portal. 

now predators seem cripled. jumps have to be well planned, energy for 2 good shots only then down to melee, and not as impressive in melee as I would have expected. 

Haven't played as marine yet. Just wish the alien campaign was longer.


----------



## v12dock (Apr 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Here in Montreal, we have horrible caps by the big companies, and we ALMOST had a pay by the GB kinda thing forced on us, but thankfully it was finally refused.
> 
> Only uncapped plans are business ones, and you know thats expensive. However, plans are becoming better, before caps were 3/30/60/90 respectively now, since the 1st of this month 5/50/90/120:
> 
> ...



Thats horrible if I had 120Mbit internet I would want unlimited bandwidth


----------



## n-ster (Apr 12, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Thats horrible if I had 120Mbit internet I would want unlimited bandwidth



That's Montreal for you :/


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 12, 2011)

mafia, mafia2, and all dlc on sale on steam for 75% off. already had mafia 2, but I picked up joes adventure, jimmy's vendetta, all car/clothing packs, and mafia1 for 10.74$ U.S.

well worth 10$ imo. whole thing is only 18.24$ U.S. if you dont already have mafia2.

edit: linky


----------



## n-ster (Apr 12, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> mafia, mafia2, and all dlc on sale on steam for 75% off. already had mafia 2, but I picked up joes adventure, jimmy's vendetta, all car/clothing packs, and mafia1 for 10.74$ U.S.
> 
> well worth 10$ imo. whole thing is only 18.24$ U.S. if you dont already have mafia2.
> 
> edit: linky



That's definitively a great buy!


----------



## Wyverex (Apr 12, 2011)

Humble Indie Bundle 3 is up 
http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 12, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Humble Indie Bundle 3 is up
> http://www.humblebundle.com/



I think that deserves its own thread.


----------



## Wyverex (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I think that deserves its own thread.


As do I, but I'm clueless as to where to open the thread? in Games or Hot Deals or ...?

For the record, I bought both previous Humble Indie Bundles and I plan to buy this one as well - those are just awesome deals and nobody should miss out on them!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2kgamesmafia?snr=1_41_4__42

75% off Bioshock 2. I bought it. Great game for $5.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 13, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2kgamesmafia?snr=1_41_4__42
> 
> 75% off Bioshock 2. I bought it. Great game for $5.



Fuck yeah! Been waiting on it to get this cheap. I tried it on PS3 and thought it was OK, wanted it on PC though.


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 13, 2011)

Magicka Vietnam is out and to celebrate the release of the expansion the full pack is reduced by 50%:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/42910/?l=english


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 13, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2kgamesmafia?snr=1_41_4__42
> 
> 75% off Bioshock 2. I bought it. Great game for $5.



Borderlands is $4.99 today. Follow the same link i quoted.


----------



## mcloughj (Apr 13, 2011)

Is borderlands worth it? Reviews seem favourable, but I trust you guys more than randomers!


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 13, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Is borderlands worth it? Reviews seem favourable, but I trust you guys more than randomers!



I fail to see where you can differentiate between randomers and us.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 13, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Is borderlands worth it? Reviews seem favourable, but I trust you guys more than randomers!



It's a really good game. Insane difficulty, but still damned fun.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 13, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Is borderlands worth it? Reviews seem favourable, but I trust you guys more than randomers!



Borderlands is one of my favorite shooters to come out in recent years.  Buy it, it's worth every penny.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 13, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Borderlands is $4.99 today. Follow the same link i quoted.



I'd say $2.50 more for all the DLC is probably a better buy.


----------



## mcloughj (Apr 13, 2011)

Gotta love those little pricing anomalies in steam:

Boarderlands GOTY Edition: €12.50

Or 

Borderlands: €4.99
Borderlands DLC pack: €5.99 (10.98 total)

The GOTY you do get a map and access to the Duke Nukem Forever: First Access Club, but I think I'd rather have the 1.52 in my pocket instead...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Gotta love those little pricing anomalies in steam:
> 
> Boarderlands GOTY Edition: €12.50
> 
> ...



Over here, Borderlands GOTY is $7.50 and the normal game is $5, and the DLC is $7.50, so $12.50 for the later method vs $7.50 for the GOTY.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll remind all of the europeans, aussies and UK people etc etc that if a game is cheaper in the US, I'll be happy to be a middleman. I only ask for heatware exchange


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2011)

Same here. I want more evals! I'm so close to top 500 on heatware!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 14, 2011)

Sid Meier's Civilization games are on sale. 

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2kgamesmafia


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2011)

ok guys: portal 2









any other countries get better rates than this? if so, who wants to go halves in a 2 pack?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll get it a bit cheaper due to the exchange right now..otherwise, i think it's $45 right now everywhere.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm tempted to buy it on Steam, but probably just waiting to get it for PS3.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 15, 2011)

Splinter cell anyone??


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2011)

New Developer, Rockstar for the next few days, here's the new deals, I just bought the Max Payne Bundle myself. 

(Click the image for direct link)


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 15, 2011)

love how steam deals always manage to appear when i really shouldn't be spending money


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bonus about todays is, they are only $3.74, so not that bad even if you don't have a ton to spare.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 15, 2011)

Phxprovost said:


> love how steam deals always manage to appear when i really shouldn't be spending money



You and me both brotha.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 15, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Splinter cell anyone??
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110415/Untitled799.jpg



Pandora Tomorrow isnt in there. Ill rebuy the first 3 games when they arent 9.99. I miss Chaos Theory. I already own it but it doesnt work in 64 bit windows and i dont want to dual boot just for that game.



1Kurgan1 said:


> New Developer, Rockstar for the next few days, here's the new deals, I just bought the Max Payne Bundle myself.
> 
> (Click the image for direct link)
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/110415/Capture013.jpg[/URL]



Was just about to post that.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 15, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Pandora Tomorrow isnt in there. Ill rebuy the first 3 games when they arent 9.99. I miss Chaos Theory. I already own it but it doesnt work in 64 bit windows and i dont want to dual boot just for that game.



Pandora Tomorrow was more like an expansion anyway. Chaos Theory worked fine on Vista Home Premium X64 for me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Pandora Tomorrow was more like an expansion anyway. Chaos Theory worked fine on Vista Home Premium X64 for me.



Doesnt matter if it was an expansion it was still a part of the series and it should be included in the deal. 

I coudlnt get it to install on x64 at ALL. It would just tell me that it could not run with this version of Windows.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2011)

so, who wants to get the 2 pack of portal 2 with me?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2011)

c'moooon, someone has to want to save money and preorder the 2 pack of portal 2 with me


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 16, 2011)

I would mussels if I had a job and Portal was my thing.

Todays deal is GTA 1 through San Andreas. All for $7.49

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/rockstarweekend


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 16, 2011)

hmm 2 pack of portal let me go check ma $$$


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2011)

i ended up buying it myself, didnt want to wait any longer. (the single pack)


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i ended up buying it myself, didnt want to wait any longer. (the single pack)



don't you own a PS3 Mussels? you receive a free PC copy.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> don't you own a PS3 Mussels? you receive a free PC copy.



Who buys it for PS3 and plays it on PC?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 17, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Who buys it for PS3 and plays it on PC?



cross-platform support? if you buy the PS3 version you get a second copy on PC for free and a $20 credit at Amazon for $54.99.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> don't you own a PS3 Mussels? you receive a free PC copy.



my housemate has one, i dont own it. he's going to do that actually.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> cross-platform support? if you buy the PS3 version you get a second copy on PC for free and a $20 credit at Amazon for $54.99.



If i bought it for the PS3, I woudlnt want it for the PC nor do I need/want a $20 credit from Amazon. Just sayin.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If i bought it for the PS3, I woudlnt want it for the PC nor do I need/want a $20 credit from Amazon. Just sayin.



some people find that getting it on three platforms for the one purchase to be quite fantastic for their money. (PC, Mac, PS3)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> some people find that getting it on three platforms for the one purchase to be quite fantastic for their money. (PC, Mac, PS3)



I hate free things!



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If i bought it for the PS3, I woudlnt want it for the PC nor do I need/want a $20 credit from Amazon. Just sayin.



Then don't buy it for PS3, problem solved? Because one person likes cheeseburgers doesn't mean everyone else will. Just sayin


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Then don't buy it for PS3, problem solved? Because one person likes cheeseburgers doesn't mean everyone else will. Just sayin



I was really pissed when i made the original post for an unrelated reason but I still stand by what i said. I wont buy it for the PS3 because i dont own one and I never will own one or a Sony product. Ever.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well if you don't own a PS3, there is no reason to buy it for one, I wouldn't either if I don't own one. But for us that do, it's a great deal, I'll be picking it up for PS3, I won't be playing it on PS3, but I want to toy around with Steam on it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 17, 2011)

GTA classic anyone?? I'll be picking my copie soon,great deal for 3,vice city and san andreas.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> cross-platform support? if you buy the PS3 version you get a second copy on PC for free and a $20 credit at Amazon for $54.99.



I didn't know about the Amazon deal, thats awesome, just because of that I just went and pre-ordered it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well if you don't own a PS3, there is no reason to buy it for one, I wouldn't either if I don't own one. But for us that do, it's a great deal, I'll be picking it up for PS3, I won't be playing it on PS3, but I want to toy around with Steam on it.



Then why not just buy it on steam?


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 17, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Then why not just buy it on steam?



the PS3 version is a physical copy with trophies, local co-op, $20 credit and a digital copy.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2011)

Just nabbed the GTA package, that's the whole set for me. I wish Rockstar would port Red Dead Redemption and LA Noire.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Then why not just buy it on steam?



What bumblebee said, got it for basically $35, plus it allows me to tinker with Steam on my PS3, and I still get it on PC. So if I wanted to show some friends I don't have to drag my comp to their place, or any other tricks, just bring PS3 disc as almost all of my friends have one.

No reason to buy it on Steam as I will have it on Steam and get a fee other copy and a $20 gift card.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2011)

Great, so I just installed GTA Vice City on Steam and it won't launch? I'm on Windows x64. I have tried compatabilty settings with no joy....any suggestions anyone?

EDIT - Ok I have it working, sort of. I had to delete the vset file in vice city user settings. Then add the vc.exe to the DEP list. Also, if I don't have frame limiter set to on in the game settings it will freeze at "Marco's Bistro introduction" If frame limiter is on, no such issue.

Once it goes into game I tuned off frame limiter and it was smooth but have noticed a few issues. When sitting still on the moped at the start, Tommy will move from side to side violently. It's actually quite funny when done to the beat of Billie Jean 

Also flashing compass and some textures flashing.

2ND EDIT - All problems are fixed when running with frame limiter enabled but the framerate is ass. Therefore I have a feeling running a 3rd party Vsync App like D3DOverrider should sort this whilst giving a smooth framerate.

Just stepped into the malibu club for the first time in years and pissed myself laughing at "The Village people lookalikes band"


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 17, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Great, so I just installed GTA Vice City on Steam and it won't launch? I'm on Windows x64. I have tried compatabilty settings with no joy....any suggestions anyone?
> 
> EDIT - Ok I have it working, sort of. I had to delete the vset file in vice city user settings. Then add the vc.exe to the DEP list. Also, if I don't have frame limiter set to on in the game settings it will freeze at "Marco's Bistro introduction" If frame limiter is on, no such issue.
> 
> ...



haven't tried it yet but just picked it up today, kinda sad I missed the other deals while out of town, but no biggie. anyway why didn't you just launch it from the icon in your steam games folder on your c:drive and then you could run it in compatibility mode? seems wayyy easier than havign to do all kinds of mods.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 17, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> haven't tried it yet but just picked it up today, kinda sad I missed the other deals while out of town, but no biggie. anyway why didn't you just launch it from the icon in your steam games folder on your c:drive and then you could run it in compatibility mode? seems wayyy easier than havign to do all kinds of mods.



It would just go to black screen, hence the need for a couple of changes.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow wasnt expecting this. The entire GTA IV package for $9.99. I may have to get this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

I picked up the episodes, been waiting for them to finally put them up by themselves since I bought GTA IV on Steam quite a while ago. And every deal they have had since then was for GTA IV complete which it told me I owned, which I didn't.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 18, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> It would just go to black screen, hence the need for a couple of changes.



so you're telling me that when you run the app as if it were on xp it goes to black screen?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 18, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> so you're telling me that when you run the app as if it were on xp it goes to black screen?



No, it went to black screen when I installed it as is, on steam. File integrity was verified so there was no problem there. Whatever the reason, I have seen a couple of other people on steam that had the same problem. They actually provided the solution which worked. 

All the other games in the series have worked without issue so it's no biggie.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know if this has been mentioned but the Humble Bundle is an awesome "sale" going on by Frozenbyte. You pay whatever you want (literally) for these games:

Trine
Shadowgrounds
Shadowgrounds: Survivor
Splot
Jack Claw (cancelled game that is now open source)

They're DRM free and to be quite honest I got mine mainly for Trine. I'm not gonna say how much I paid but I think it's well worth it because you can decide how much goes to charity.

http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 21, 2011)

Metro 2033 for 9.99 Euro right now ..... ehhh..... on Steam that is!


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/?snr=1_4_4__13

Metro 2033 9.99$ USD. So if you want to save a few bucks,purchase it threw me


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 21, 2011)

n-ster said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/?snr=1_4_4__13
> 
> Metro 2033 9.99$ USD. So if you want to save a few bucks,purchase it threw me



you know steam's been having alot of sales when I see metro for 10$ and think to myself "hmm seems a little steep." lol

Seeing as i'd only want the game for it's pretties, I think I'll pass for now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 21, 2011)

Metro isnt worth $9.99 IMO. Then again I didnt like it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned but the Humble Bundle is an awesome "sale" going on by Frozenbyte. You pay whatever you want (literally) for these games:
> 
> Trine
> Shadowgrounds
> ...



Trine was such a well made game IMO it was worth 50 bucks.



yogurt_21 said:


> you know steam's been having alot of sales when I see metro for 10$ and think to myself "hmm seems a little steep." lol
> 
> Seeing as i'd only want the game for it's pretties, I think I'll pass for now.



Dude you got two 480s in SLI and no Metro? What a waste man. BUY IT! Its the only game out that will make that duo scream in pain.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude you got two 480s in SLI and no Metro? What a waste man. BUY IT! Its the only game out that will make that duo scream in pain.



we'll see how I feel tonight. I mean sure it's a great benchmark game but when you've picked up the entire gta series for near the same price it just doesn't feel the same. Besides I need to save my cash for portal 2, shogun tw, and starcraft 2. stupid 50$ games.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> we'll see how I feel tonight. I mean sure it's a great benchmark game but when you've picked up the entire gta series for near the same price it just doesn't feel the same. Besides I need to save my cash for portal 2, shogun tw, and starcraft 2. stupid 50$ games.



Its a good single player game also man. I had fun with it. Worth 10 bucks or......two gallons of gas.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 21, 2011)

It really is worth it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just picked up Arma II for $7.99, the expansion is still $23.99 though.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just picked up Arma II for $7.99, the expansion is still $23.99 though.



That game is ether very demanding or poorly coded. It runs like shit on my rig.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That game is ether very demanding or poorly coded. It runs like shit on my rig.



Very demanding, turn off post-processing though. 

It's mostly the CPU aspect of it and don't have the draw distance at 10000 with 16xaa and af.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That game is ether very demanding or poorly coded. It runs like shit on my rig.



It's very CPU intensive and would not say it was poorly coded as the engine has been tweaked for many years now which originally was the VBS engine.  It's much bigger than other games like what other games can you kill some thing with a sniper rifle from 1.2km never mind other ways that allow you to shoot some thing way over that.

Thing is like all games people keep demanding more and more details so what was a already a very CPU demanding game has never stopped being so.

I play it mainly at very high details at 4k viewing distance. Just post-processing i have off as i hate it and use 2AA which i think i could get 4AA but not properly tested that and 2 AA is enough for me anyways @ 1920\1080.

However i have always said it and still think it  you either love the game or hate it.  I love it as no other game comes even close to it.



DrPepper said:


> Very demanding, turn off post-processing though.
> 
> It's mostly the CPU aspect of it and don't have the draw distance at 10000 with 16xaa and af.



post-processing is annoying so better off than on anyways.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I got a 1090 and it ran like shit lol


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 27, 2011)

the mental requirements are too high for Bee


----------



## Kursah (Apr 27, 2011)

+1 to turning off or lowering post processing, also run low AA. I run 1920x1080 just fine with mostly hi, some very hi settings, I keep view distance at around 7000m iirc. There were some huge updates in recent months that seemed to help a bit. This is a sweet title, and in a large aspect is an amazingly complicated fps/rts/milsim hybrid. It's fun with a few friends online, but it does take paticence and has a very steep initial learning curve. This title has it's quirks, but it's also a riot once you get things figured out, start executing larger scale attacks with AI squads by your side. There's also a ton of mods for this game, Bohemia Interactive might not have a perfect game but imho it's one of the better true PC titles I've played in recent years.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I got a 1090 and it ran like shit lol



What settings though ?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 27, 2011)

My brothers computer can max with it a 9800GTX + and a e8400 @ 4.ghz 1680x1050 no problems, but no AA?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Mount & Blade Complete 60% off!*

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7999/

dunno if any of you played mount and blade, but I've logged over 140 hours on the original alone was waiting for Warband to go on sale and it is for 80% off (5.99 U.S) but now theres another due out the 3rd that actually has a storyline but it's only on sale for 13.49 (10% off) if I take that plus warband I'm 50cents shy of the complete pack lol. 

the series isn't a graphics king but has some of the funnest combat I've ever encountered in a game, not to mention the easiness of modding a character file to turn yourself into a god who can mow down armies by yourself. lol


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7999/
> 
> dunno if any of you played mount and blade, but I've logged over 140 hours on the original alone was waiting for Warband to go on sale and it is for 80% off (5.99 U.S) but now theres another due out the 3rd that actually has a storyline but it's only on sale for 13.49 (10% off) if I take that plus warband I'm 50cents shy of the complete pack lol.
> 
> the series isn't a graphics king but has some of the funnest combat I've ever encountered in a game, not to mention the easiness of modding a character file to turn yourself into a god who can mow down armies by yourself. lol



To me, it is MOST DEFINITIVELY one of the best games EVER.... EVER

And if you like mods... OMFG you are in heaven (I personally like a little modding once a finish a game a few times  but nothing more)


----------



## Flak (Apr 29, 2011)

Mount and Blade Warband keeps me coming back (much love to diplomacy and floris mods).  According to steam I've logged 160hrs, but I refuse to believe that, lol.......


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 29, 2011)

n-ster said:


> To me, it is MOST DEFINITIVELY one of the best games EVER.... EVER
> 
> And if you like mods... OMFG you are in heaven (I personally like a little modding once a finish a game a few times  but nothing more)



you know what it's exactly those mods that prevented me from grabbing the whole deal. i just picked up warband alone as 10% isn't much off and the new one is pretty much just a professional mod. lol


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 29, 2011)

Weeklong Sale - Sol Survivor 50% Off


----------



## digibucc (Apr 29, 2011)

ea spring sale, 40% off many titles, many platforms.




dead space 2 is *NOT* included


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> you know what it's exactly those mods that prevented me from grabbing the whole deal. i just picked up warband alone as 10% isn't much off and the new one is pretty much just a professional mod. lol



lol, I didn't pick the new one up either.... haven't checked if there were any reviews yet, I'll base my purchase on that


----------



## Black Panther (May 2, 2011)

Dragon Age Origins and the EP is 50% off.
Dragon Age II is 25% off.

Steam from 2nd May till 9th May.


----------



## mcloughj (May 2, 2011)

Nearly went and bought Bad company 2 today from EA because it's €24.50 but I'll hang on because it'll probably be €7 some time this week! Love Steam!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 2, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Dragon Age Origins and the EP is 50% off.
> Dragon Age II is 25% off.
> 
> Steam from 2nd May till 9th May.



cheap for origins, but even at 25% off DAII is still more expensive than retail shops lol. 45$ on sale on steam or 40$ in store.


----------



## mcloughj (May 3, 2011)

All about the need for speed today!

Any recommendations? Have Hot Pursuit already.







I give up trying to get the damn image up.... grrrr


----------



## digibucc (May 3, 2011)

carbon is old , was good
shift was good

lol nvm, carbon is no option. never played undercover

image link 403 forbidden


----------



## DanishDevil (May 3, 2011)

I loved shift, thought hot pursuit was a humongous waste of money, never played carbon, and enjyo shift 2 unleashed. Then again, I want to drive, not play an arcade game.


----------



## mcloughj (May 3, 2011)

66% off (down to €3.40 for those of us in euroland)  off Plants Vs Zombies as a mid week special too.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 3, 2011)

NFS Undercover is £3.75 which seems like a bargain to me lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2011)

Bought Hot Pursuit, tempted to pick up Undercover just for the price, but probably won't.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2011)

Got Undercover and Shift, total of $9.30, not too shabby. Never played either one before, but I've heard some good things. 

But I'm really thinking about getting the Plants vs Zombies GOTY @66% off!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for mentioning Plants vs Zombies, I picked it up for $3.40 and figured might as well get Undercover also.


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 4, 2011)

The Sims 3 is now the Wednesday Deal...Damn i was hoping something like Dead Space or Mass Effect lol.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 4, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The Sims 3 is now the Wednesday Deal...Damn i was hoping something like Dead Space or Mass Effect lol.



you missed out lol, both wen't on sale a few month back.


----------



## mcloughj (May 4, 2011)

Sims 3 at 27€ is still way overpriced IMO. Fingers crossed for BC2 tomorrow!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 4, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Sims 3 at 27€ is still way overpriced IMO. Fingers crossed for BC2 tomorrow!



no kidding, take that plus all dlc and you're over 100$, would never have valued it that high. 

did pickup sinmcity4 for 5$ tho, figured it was worth it for a game my kids can actually watch me play.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 4, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> no kidding, take that plus all dlc and you're over 100$, would never have valued it that high.
> 
> did pickup sinmcity4 for 5$ tho, figured it was worth it for a game my kids can actually watch me play.



Get into Minecraft man. My kids love to watch me play minecraft.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2011)

Picked up Sim City 4 today for myself, and Sims 3 Outdoor for the fiancee, but found out since she has the rest of the game Retail, she can't use the Steam DLC, pretty disappointed with that, so seeing if I can get a refund on that as she can't use it.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Get into Minecraft man. My kids love to watch me play minecraft.



Anything with cars and my kids planted, picked up NFS HP yesterday, he's been glued watching me playing, keeps telling me "Good Job" when I unlock a new car.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 4, 2011)

simcity 4 deluxe for $5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Panther (May 4, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> simcity 4 deluxe for $5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for that! 
I thought I'd find it at €5 but this time it really reflected currency change and I got it for €2.50


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 4, 2011)

did you two miss the prior 2 posts that mentioned it? mine and kurgans


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> did you two miss the prior 2 posts that mentioned it? mine and kurgans



i'd have to say yes, yes they did.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> did you two miss the prior 2 posts that mentioned it? mine and kurgans



yea, so?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, so?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 5, 2011)

Also on the SC4 bandwagon. Even though I have a hard copy of the game I'd rather have it with Steam.. Man I hope Maxis is working on a SC5, these games are so great.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 5, 2011)

I like SC 3000 the best out of the series.  But I definitely picked up SC4 for the 5 bucks today!


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2011)

Is Sim City 4 worth a good game, worth $5?  I don't think I've played one since Sim City 2000...


----------



## Raijian (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I picked it up earlier today.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 5, 2011)

If I remeber rightly there are many issues with steams simcity4 deluxe. I bought it when it went on sale a few months ago and it would not run longer than 10minutes before crashing. So I went and bought XLCities.

Just a heads up, though there might have been some kind of patch or something by now.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 5, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> The Sims 3 is now the Wednesday Deal...Damn i was hoping something like Dead Space or Mass Effect lol.



well looks like today you just got half your wish, mass effect, masseffect 2, and mass effect 2 digitial deluxe on sale today!

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/eaweek


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> well looks like today you just got half your wish, mass effect, masseffect 2, and mass effect 2 digitial deluxe on sale today!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/eaweek



Thanks.  Got ME at a steal of a price! Thanks steam.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 5, 2011)

I just picked up Mass Effect & Plants Vs Zombies GOTY for under a fiver. I buy all of my games at these ridiculously low prices, PC gaming is awesome!!!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 5, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I just picked up Mass Effect & Plants Vs Zombies GOTY for under a fiver. I buy all of my games at these ridiculously low prices, PC gaming is awesome!!!!



yup ever since  I discovered the 9.99 rack at stores i always had a hard time buyign games at full price. Now with steam you don't even have to wait as long for it to hit the 9.99 rack and most of the time can pick them up for much less than 10$


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 5, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> yup ever since  I discovered the 9.99 rack at stores i always had a hard time buyign games at full price. Now with steam you don't even have to wait as long for it to hit the 9.99 rack and most of the time can pick them up for much less than 10$



Best thing about it is, it's the only platform where you get to increase the graphics quality of a game as you upgrade your system. 

I even tend to grab titles that are ridiculously taxing on a system purely because they are at the right price and I know eventually I will max them out.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 6, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Best thing about it is, it's the only platform where you get to increase the graphics quality of a game as you upgrade your system.
> 
> I even tend to grab titles that are ridiculously taxing on a system purely because they are at the right price and I know eventually I will max them out.



Metro 2033 is still waiting to be played because of that reason.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 6, 2011)

Is mass effect 2 any good, or atleast better than first? I liked the 1st one.Jst wnat to hear your opinion before get it.


----------



## digibucc (May 6, 2011)

i liked it.  it was simpler, but not dumbed-down too much.
the story is where it's at.  they removed planet driving so that sucks.

i got it on xbox, and was thinking of getting pc - to continue my me1 save -
i just don't have the time.  still, i recommend the game for sure.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Is mass effect 2 any good, or atleast better than first? I liked the 1st one.Jst wnat to hear your opinion before get it.



TOOO LATE the offers down now, but you can buy crysis for £10 which is twice as much as it was at chrismas


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 6, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> TOOO LATE the offers down now, but you can buy crysis for £10 which is twice as much as it was at chrismas



It's £2.49 for Crysis mate and only £4.24 for Warhead, I am buying them both


----------



## cheesy999 (May 6, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> It's £2.49 for Crysis mate and only £4.24 for Warhead, I am buying them both



your right, dunno what happened when i loaded the page at that time (i already have them both so i won't be buying them)


----------



## RejZoR (May 6, 2011)

Crap, missed the Mass Effect. Couldn't decide if i should buy it or not. Anyway...


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 6, 2011)

funny that both mass effect and crysis went on sale earlier this year at higher percent off's. 2 more days left in the ea games sale.


----------



## naraku (May 6, 2011)

Is there a difference if i buy the $9.99 for two and if i buy it individually?


----------



## kurosagi01 (May 6, 2011)

In my local game store their selling the crysis maximum edition for £8 which includes crysis,warhead and Crysis War.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 6, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> In my local game store their selling the crysis maximum edition for £8 which includes crysis,warhead and Crysis War.



This includes Crysis Wars and is cheaper at £6.73 total, I also like keeping all my games within Steam for the fact that it's neater and games come fully patched.


----------



## Thrackan (May 6, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> This includes Crysis Wars and is cheaper at £6.73 total, I also like keeping all my games within Steam for the fact that it's neater and games come fully patched.



You do realise you can just register your boxed serials with Steam?


----------



## theJesus (May 6, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> You do realise you can just register your boxed serials with Steam?


That only _usually_ works.  For example, Oblivion doesn't use a serial, so you can't register it on Steam like that.  Not to mention you have to be careful that if you buy a special collector's edition of a game, it might not be on Steam even though the normal edition is and thus it might not recognize your serial.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 6, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> You do realise you can just register your boxed serials with Steam?



Nothing like buying it in a box to then just use it through an online games retailer


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Nothing like buying it in a box to then just use it through an online games retailer


It's nice, because sometimes games go on sale at places other than Steam.  I bought Portal 2 from Best Buy because they had a great pre-order sale, but I registered it on Steam because I like having a central app to manage all my games.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 7, 2011)

theJesus said:


> It's nice, because sometimes games go on sale at places other than Steam.  I bought Portal 2 from Best Buy because they had a great pre-order sale, but I registered it on Steam because I like having a central app to manage all my games.



Granted but tbh, boxed games nowadays do nothing for me. Back in the day, a decent boxed game would/could be as elaborate as the old records used to be. Great artwork, big chunky manuals so you could sit on the lavvy and have a good read whilst dropping the kids off at the pool.

Steam has my cc details. I click on the game I want, download it in under 30mins. Fully patched game waiting to be played and it's already defragmented. Sweet.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Granted but tbh, boxed games nowadays do nothing for me. Back in the day, a decent boxed game would/could be as elaborate as the old records used to be. Great artwork, big chunky manuals so you could sit on the lavvy and have a good read whilst dropping the kids off at the pool.
> 
> Steam has my cc details. I click on the game I want, download it in under 30mins. Fully patched game waiting to be played and it's already defragmented. Sweet.


I agree with you that it is much more convenient to just purchase on Steam; I was just making a case for the few times when it's worth purchasing a boxed game.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 7, 2011)

I got crisis and warhead on dvd


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 7, 2011)

Arciks said:


> I got crisis and warhead on dvd



That's nice....got anything to say that is related to Steam at all? 

I wonder what's going to be on sale later today.....I'm hoping that it's both of the Dead Space games as I am yet to play the second.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 7, 2011)

Picked up SimCity 4 Deluxe and Crysis Maximum Edition during the EA sale this week.

SimCity 4 is very cool but man is it slow.  Big change in the pace department coming over from BFBC2.  If you are running a 64-bit OS, you need to run SC4 in software rendering mode.  I had to to stop the constant crashing.

Can't wait to play MechWarrior Living Legends which requires Crysis Wars.  Best looking mod I have ever seen for a game.

SimCity 4 was one of the smallest Steam dls ever, just over a gig.  CME is the largest by far w/over 17GB of data, excluding MWLL which is close to another 2GB.

CME is $10 for another 7 hours as of this posting.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 7, 2011)

naraku said:


> Is there a difference if i buy the $9.99 for two and if i buy it individually?


Another $2.50 to pick them up individually during the sale.

Ofc, you need a high end rig *STILL* to run Crysis well.  This stems from the game being dual core coded.  If was coded for quads, FPS would be much much better.


----------



## Red_Machine (May 7, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> If you are running a 64-bit OS, you need to run SC4 in software rendering mode.  I had to to stop the constant crashing.



I'm not having any issues.  I even hacked the cfg file to get 1680x1050 resolution and it's perfectly stable.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 7, 2011)

I'm thinking either the Half-Life complete collection or maybe the Orange Box. Any value in getting one over the other?


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2011)

Arciks said:


> atleast there are no rules what language ican use.And good thing that even google wount find translation for this language so i can live in peace now i said everything about him i wanted to.



actually, there is rules about the language used on this forum. and google translate made a good effort onto what you'd said. please stop wasting everyones time being childish. thread cleaned.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 7, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> I'm not having any issues.  I even hacked the cfg file to get 1680x1050 resolution and it's perfectly stable.


Crashes like a mofo for myself.  A lot of people are reporting the same on the Steam forums.  I have 1920x1200 res option in game, no need to alter the settings out of game.



LifeOnMars said:


> I'm thinking either the Half-Life complete collection or maybe the Orange Box. Any value in getting one over the other?


Orange Box is my pick.  I got Half-Life Complete on sale and it is nice but I only like the part of it that is in Orange Box anyways.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'm thinking either the Half-Life complete collection or maybe the Orange Box. Any value in getting one over the other?


Well, The Orange Box is half the price, so if you don't want the other games included in Half-Life Complete, then it is obviously the better deal.


----------



## Thrackan (May 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'm thinking either the Half-Life complete collection or maybe the Orange Box. Any value in getting one over the other?



Get the Box, it has Portal.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 7, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Get the Box, it has Portal.



Unfortunately I already have Portal. I got it free way back when Valve were giving it away via Steam. I wouldn't be able to gift it would I? Considering building a gaming rig for my two little nephews.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Unfortunately I already have Portal. I got it free way back when Valve were giving it away via Steam. I wouldn't be able to gift it would I? Considering building a gaming rig for my two little nephews.


According to Steam:
"Extra copies are not given in most cases.
   Only titles purchased in special promotions as outlined below are eligible for giftable extra copies"
source

Although, I've seen people get extra copies of games other than the ones listed in that article.  I suggest contacting Valve to verify.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 7, 2011)

Looks like I got my wish with the Dead Space series - todays deals are -

Dead Space £3.75

Dead Space 2 £17.99

Still too much for Dead Space 2 I feel but I'm grabbing the first one


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2011)

I bought them both. But I hear they basically have the same storyline. Was wondering if I should play the first not, so can anyone shed light on that?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2011)

You should play 1 before 2 if you want the story.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 8, 2011)

Todays deals -

Bad Company 2 - *£6.80*

Bad Company 2 Vietnam - *£4.99*

Bad Company 2 Specact kit upgrade - *£1.99*

Battlefield 2 Complete Collection - *£3.75*

Medal Of Honor 2010 - *£9.99*

Medal Of Honor : Airborne - *£2.50*

I just grabbed Medal Of Honor Airborne  I used to love it when it was first released for Xbox 360. I was actually in the top ten rankings for the online multiplayer (Can't play online shooters to save my life nowadays)


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 9, 2011)

Get all the BFBC2 dls.  You won't regret it.  Replay value is up there with WoW.  Look forward to breaking you all in on the servers


----------



## claylomax (May 9, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Todays deals -
> 
> Bad Company 2 - *£6.80*
> 
> ...


Medal Of Honor: Airborne is my favorite FPS of all time, I've played it so many times, great replay value; for me is the best.


----------



## silkstone (May 9, 2011)

Do you need BF2 to run BF:BC2


----------



## digibucc (May 9, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Do you need BF2 to run BF:BC?



no, bad company is a completely different series than battlefield.  you need bad company to run vietnam though


----------



## silkstone (May 9, 2011)

digibucc said:


> no, bad company is a completely different series than battlefield.  you need bad company to run vietnam though



Cool thanks, I've read about these games and i'd like to try one. I don;t think there are any servers in my country tho, so it'd be mainly for single player or on servers that allow a 300+ ping. Which game would you recommend?


----------



## digibucc (May 9, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Cool thanks, I've read about these games and i'd like to try one. I don;t think there are any servers in my country tho, so it'd be mainly for single player or on servers that allow a 300+ ping. Which game would you recommend?



bf2 sp would just be bots i think, if that's even an option. so bad company for sure, as it has a single player campaign. vietnam is a multiplayer-only expansion.


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2011)

n-ster. You are not to conduct these types of transactions on this forum.  


This is for posting online deals only.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

is this not worth posting though? http://www.steamprices.com/eu/topripoffs

If I were in EU, I'd still like to know what prices are in the US, if not just to see if it is worth buying or not, or how much steam is ripping me off


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 9, 2011)

Or to get people to gift them to you


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2011)

Prices in one country doesn't necessarily constitute a rip off in another country. Frankly I don't care, it's easy enough to see what prices are for what country in Steam itself.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Prices in one country doesn't necessarily constitute a rip off in another country. Frankly I don't care, it's easy enough to see what prices are for what country in Steam itself.



Sorry I do see anyway to see EU prices from the US, and that site also offers direct comparison, and the biggest rip-off, and the best deals as well

It is the same software from one country to another, so if this game is at 20$ US but 50 euros, even if you want it, you'd either wait, or ask a US friend or uncle or whatnot to gift it to you, or ask for it as a birthday present to a US relative. Same way, if you see that a game is 10 euros and 30$ US, and you were dabating whether it was a good deal or at a good enough price to buy it, it may push you to buy it as its a better deal than you thought

ie: Dawn of War Platinum edition is 10euros vs 30$  USD ; while there are a bunch of EU games that would be 50~65% cheaper if bought in the US

EDIT: Yea sry about doing it here, I just forgot that the rule applied to being a middleman too (wasn't thinking I know). Was just trying to help everyone out  I'm not debating that I should be allowed to do it, I thought my other post was deleted because I posted the steam rippoff site, but I guess it was the P.S


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Sorry I do see anyway to see EU prices from the US, and that site also offers direct comparison, and the biggest rip-off, and the best deals as well
> 
> It is the same software from one country to another, so if this game is at 20$ US but 50 euros, even if you want it, you'd either wait, or ask a US friend or uncle or whatnot to gift it to you, or ask for it as a birthday present to a US relative. Same way, if you see that a game is 10 euros and 30$ US, and you were dabating whether it was a good deal or at a good enough price to buy it, it may push you to buy it as its a better deal than you thought
> 
> ie: Dawn of War Platinum edition is 10euros vs 30$  USD ; while there are a bunch of EU games that would be 50~65% cheaper if bought in the US



It's all fine and dandy if you want to pay a friend or an uncle to get this game for you. Doing it on TPU is a solid NO.


----------



## mcloughj (May 9, 2011)

SpaceChem is 50% off (7.50 euro) being a chemistry lab tech myself I'm veery tempted. any one here play it? Reviews seem very favourable!


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> SpaceChem is 50% off (7.50 euro) being a chemistry lab tech myself I'm veery tempted. any one here play it? Reviews seem very favourable!



Not many here are chem lab tech xD it's 7.49$ here. Will check it out, see if its worth it


----------



## Thrackan (May 9, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> SpaceChem is 50% off (7.50 euro) being a chemistry lab tech myself I'm veery tempted. any one here play it? Reviews seem very favourable!



They've got a demo!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, Duke Nukem Forever is now available for Pre-order on Steam!


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just to let everyone know, Duke Nukem Forever is now available for Pre-order on Steam!





WOW 9th of June 2011... 45$ USD. How any years has it been?


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> WOW 9th of June 2011... 45$ USD. How any years has it been?



yeah interestign that steam has a release date for a game that no one else has a release date for.


----------



## theJesus (May 9, 2011)

Says june 14 for me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> WOW 9th of June 2011... 45$ USD. How any years has it been?



What, Canada gets it 4 days before the US, I am sad 

EDIT: Weird, so I see the 13th, theJesus sees the 14th, n-ster sees the 9th.



yogurt_21 said:


> yeah interestign that steam has a release date for a game that no one else has a release date for.



Both Gamestop and Bestbuy have it listed as the 14th, didn't check anywhere else.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

13th vs 14th must be CT timezone vs Eastern....

Mine says 1 month 3 days 2 hours, thats the 12th at 6PM ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

Weird, mine says 1 month 1 week, didn't look at that, thats the 16th. I kinda want the Balls of Steel Edition, especially since its $10 less on PC, but I want it on Steam, so I'm curious if it will have dual CD Keys, wonder when or if they will release that info.

It shows Steam Cloud, Steam Stats, and Steam Leaderboard... ooo it might be dual keyed, I would be as giddie as a school girl.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

Verified from Gearbox, no matter how you buy DNF, Steam is included, going to pre-order the Balls of Steel Edition right now!

Source


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

What does the Balls of steel edition have different?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

Tons of stuff








> Balls of Steel Edition
> 
> More details
> Collectible bust of Duke Nukem
> ...



I just want it because it's been so long, and Dukes just BA. The BSE is $100 for consoles, but only $89 for PC, so why not a miniature Duke bust to sit at my comp desk will be awesome.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2011)

changed to the 14th of June, but 1 month 1 week 8 hours (17th) here... weird


----------



## NinkobEi (May 9, 2011)

seems like you're overpaying for junk that will just get thrown away in a few months.. playing cards are nice, I guess, but not $45 worth.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 9, 2011)

I have no use for anything in these special editions but the games themselves and I'm not paying full MSRP for any of them.


----------



## n-ster (May 10, 2011)

Duke Nukem is an exception  Just like Starcraft II is an exception. Games which give this much anticipation is just going to be good, whether it be a placebo effect or not xD


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> seems like you're overpaying for junk that will just get thrown away in a few months.. playing cards are nice, I guess, but not $45 worth.



That goes for just about any CE out there. But to be honest, that Duke bust is better than most CE's come with, the History, Legacy & Legend of Duke should be entertaining as it's been 12 years. You got to think of it this way, this game itself is part of gaming history, being it's 12 year creation, Dukes been MIA so long, and he's such an epic character an extra $40 won't break my bank.


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> I've moved the discussion about gifting/selling steam games to each other to the mod lounge and we'll hash it out there.
> 
> While i've personally participated in it and see the benefit to us gamers (especially since i'm in one of the retarded countries with massively hiked prices), it DOES directly contradict a rule w1zzard setup for the B/S/T part of the forum (no virtual items).
> 
> Theres going to be some polite discussion on this one for a while, until we sort out what can/should be done. For now, please dont try such sales in this thread.



Will do  Didn't really mean to soil the forums with it, I just got carried away. Any further talk about this will be kept private unless we explicitly can do it here.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

Hope it passes, maybe with some refinement, it doesn't effect me much, but I've helped out some from other countries, sometimes the prices are insane. Anyways....

Steam also put up Deus Ex: Human Revolution yesterday, just lists August of the date, but thats 2 large titles that went up for pre-order in one day.


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2011)

Somehow, both the Duke Nukem and Deus Ex "grandeur" never really had an effect on me. I do have a First Row Ticket for Duke Nukem however (came with Borderlands GOTY pack).


----------



## digibucc (May 10, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Somehow, both the Duke Nukem and Deus Ex "grandeur" never really had an effect on me. I do have a First Row Ticket for Duke Nukem however (came with Borderlands GOTY pack).



if they did deus ex right, i am going to love it.  it's always been the perfect
blend of stealth, action, and futuristic technology.  here's to hoping they
didn't screw it up


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

digibucc said:


> if they did deus ex right, i am going to love it.  it's always been the perfect
> blend of stealth, action, and futuristic technology.  here's to hoping they
> didn't screw it up



Yeah, I probably will Pre-order it, but I don't think I will be able to judge the game till I can actually get some hands on time, so I hope it will be great.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 12, 2011)

http://www.direct2drive.com/promos/...ium=Email&utm_campaign=NoGutsNoGlorySneakPeek


----------



## mcloughj (May 16, 2011)

Steam are now doing Daily Deals:

http://store.steampowered.com/news/5468/

First up: Operation Flashpoint: Dragon rising at 75% off  (5 eurobucks)

I'm pleased about this development, though I will be letting today's deal go!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 16, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Steam are now doing Daily Deals:
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/5468/
> 
> ...



Wow, a deal every day on Steam!!! Awesome.


----------



## twicksisted (May 16, 2011)

n-ster said:


> is this not worth posting though? http://www.steamprices.com/eu/topripoffs
> 
> If I were in EU, I'd still like to know what prices are in the US, if not just to see if it is worth buying or not, or how much steam is ripping me off



I used to work for a well known digital music download company as a label manager. I'm sure that there is not that much difference between music downloads & video game downloads to be honest though I could be wrong.

With music downloads the label or the distributor who owns the copyright for the music will set a price per each worldwide territory and the shop who sells the items do not decide on that price and if they sell it for less they would lose money first of all and secondly lose the contract deal with the distributor ofr underselling... so you can beat Steam up regarding their different prices in different worldwide territories, or you can see the bigger picture which is most likely the large game developing companies (EA etc) dictating the prices that items must be sold at worldwide.


----------



## n-ster (May 16, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> I used to work for a well known digital music download company as a label manager. I'm sure that there is not that much difference between music downloads & video game downloads to be honest though I could be wrong.
> 
> With music downloads the label or the distributor who owns the copyright for the music will set a price per each worldwide territory and the shop who sells the items do not decide on that price and if they sell it for less they would lose money first of all and secondly lose the contract deal with the distributor ofr underselling... so you can beat Steam up regarding their different prices in different worldwide territories, or you can see the bigger picture which is most likely the large game developing companies (EA etc) dictating the prices that items must be sold at worldwide.



I'm not beating Steam up, I'm only stating that in certain regions prices are higher than others, and that people in the higher priced regions can always ask someone from the cheaper region to get it for them, saving them money. I'm a consumer, I look at it in a consumer point of view.0With the site I provided people can see if a game they want is significantly cheaper elsewhere, and find a way to pay that price instead of the higher price in their region

At first I was offering that person to be me to help everyone out, but forgot about the rules of TPU  So it seems people have to find another way, but friends and family are a great way to save you a few bucks


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Steam are now doing Daily Deals:
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/5468/
> 
> ...



So is this game worth picking up for $5?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 17, 2011)

Terraria looks neat... like a sidescroll minecraft,


----------



## mcloughj (May 17, 2011)

manofthem said:


> So is this game worth picking up for $5?



Published reviews were fair (75%) on average but user reviews were very much less favourable, as you can see here:

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/operation-flashpoint-dragon-rising/user-reviews


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2011)

manofthem said:


> So is this game worth picking up for $5?



Eh, I got it, it was cheap, didn't really feel polished like it's competition, but $5 isn't much.


----------



## Flak (May 18, 2011)

Singularity worth $10?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 18, 2011)

Flak said:


> Singularity worth $10?



Id say yes. picked it up for $10 a bit back. was a decent campaign. the weapons and the gadget are enjoyable.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 18, 2011)

Flak said:


> Singularity worth $10?



I really enjoyed it as a game.  Pretty cool endings too I think.


----------



## digibucc (May 18, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> I really enjoyed it as a game.  Pretty cool endings too I think.



as opposed to enjoying it as book?
lol jk  i thought it was a good game, and picked it up myself at that price...


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2011)

Is singularity even available in Australia via steam, I saw it for sale and then clicked on it, then it went back to the main page and it disappeared, the search bar ain't no help either


----------



## Csokis (May 20, 2011)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2 Download* - £7.50 or $9.98!


----------



## cheesy999 (May 20, 2011)

Csokis said:


> *Test Drive Unlimited 2 Download* - £7.50 or $9.98!



somethings telling me its not worth it


----------



## theJesus (May 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> somethings telling me its not worth it


Yeah, you'd be paying an extra $2 USD compared to us


----------



## Flak (May 20, 2011)

sniper: ghost warrior worth the $5?


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Yeah, you'd be paying an extra $2 USD compared to us



2.15$, or 21.5% more :/



Flak said:


> sniper: ghost warrior worth the $5?



I think yes, I loved Sniper: GW, but I love stealth too :/ I've never been a good sniper, but this game was very fun for me nonetheless


----------



## Batou1986 (May 20, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> somethings telling me its not worth it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 20, 2011)

Meh. Got it for 5 bucks. If I get an hour of play out of it then its 5 bucks well spent.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 21, 2011)

Flak said:


> sniper: ghost warrior worth the $5?



I bought it!! At only a fiver I wasn't really worried TBH. Here's a screenie. It's running very smooth, max settings @ 2048x1536. No in game AA but this can be tweaked in the config file. AI is a bit dumb/unfair on the harder difficulty levels but again there is a tweak out there that fixes it to some degree. I must say it is a very good looking game in motion, shadows are a bit pixelated though, even at my res.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 21, 2011)

EVE Online is 5$ on Steam for MMO fans.  A lot of people like this game.


----------



## digibucc (May 21, 2011)

just don't forget it's a sub service, they often give the game out cheap as it costs monthly to keep playing.

still, great game


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 21, 2011)

digibucc said:


> just don't forget it's a sub service, they often give the game out cheap as it costs monthly to keep playing.
> 
> still, great game


I have WoW for that.  Not playing a bunch of MMOs simultaneously.  One at a time will do unless it is for fr00bs.


----------



## digibucc (May 21, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I have WoW for that.  Not playing a bunch of MMOs simultaneously.  One at a time will do unless it is for fr00bs.



yeah i was never into MMOs, WoW included. I am a solo-er and it sucks in most all mmos. (save Eve)

I am trying rift now, which i like. i can solo all day and then just happen across an event,
join a public group, and take down some huge monster's mmo style.

I don't like the whole commitment to a guild thing WoW requires to have similar play.

anyway OT, bye bye


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2011)

eve is kinda fun, but the learning curve is beyond atrocious. and its certainly a sandbox mmo, so if you dont know what to do you are kinda left to just wander around aimlessly.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 22, 2011)

digibucc said:


> yeah i was never into MMOs, WoW included. I am a solo-er and it sucks in most all mmos. (save Eve)
> 
> I am trying rift now, which i like. i can solo all day and then just happen across an event,
> join a public group, and take down some huge monster's mmo style.
> ...


I am going to cross the guild bridge in WoW when I get to it.  Read, end-game content.

People say good things about RIFT.  I don't want to play more pay to play MMOs that are purely stat battles.  WoW is all I need.  That is the trend in MMOs, to make them more skill/action oriented.  TOR will be that way.


----------



## digibucc (May 22, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I am going to cross the guild bridge in WoW when I get to it.  Read, end-game content.
> 
> People say good things about RIFT.  I don't want to play more pay to play MMOs that are purely stat battles.  WoW is all I need.  That is the trend in MMOs, to make them more skill/action oriented.  TOR will be that way.



i like choosing skills and customizing characters.
the more choices that make your avatar truly different in appearance/effect.the better.

i think rift is heading in the right direction.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2011)

I refuse to buy a game and then pay monthly to play it.


----------



## digibucc (May 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I refuse to buy a game and then pay monthly to play it.



cool story bro.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 23, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I am going to cross the guild bridge in WoW when I get to it.  Read, end-game content.
> 
> People say good things about RIFT.  I don't want to play more pay to play MMOs that are purely stat battles.  WoW is all I need.  That is the trend in MMOs, to make them more skill/action oriented.  TOR will be that way.



Hey if you do let me know and Ill shot you a recruit a friend invite and we can level with triple xp.


----------



## Lionheart (May 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I refuse to buy a game and then pay monthly to play it.



I agree


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I agree



same


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> same



I really like RIFT, but the monthly subscription kills it a bit for me and my friends and family 

So far I never paid any online game subscription (I consider Xbox Live one) and I'm happy. At first I totally refused to ever pay a subscription, but through the years I've been starting to accept more  but at the end, I usually play MMORPGs for at least a year, and a year's subscription + game already = 100$

I'm used to buying off steam at sale prices, or utilizing trade-ins, or even buying used games to trade-in in order to save $$


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 23, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i like choosing skills and customizing characters.
> the more choices that make your avatar truly different in appearance/effect.the better.
> 
> i think rift is heading in the right direction.


More and more games you can play any class with either sex and any race of humans, not referring to the Oblivion type where the different races have different attributes.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Hey if you do let me know and Ill shot you a recruit a friend invite and we can level with triple xp.


Won't do me any good for end game content (lvl 85 with Cataclysm), but thanks for the offer.

Steam has a sale on a game daily for 24 hours duration now, so watch Steam daily for deals.  So far I haven't seen an A list game in the sale but one could come along.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 24, 2011)

kinda broke right now, but for those who aren't. prince of persia is on sale on steam, all games for 15$ U.S. http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_week
looks like there is going to be alot more ubisoft titles on sale throughout the week.

edit: actually theres' 100 games on sale on steam right now most are 33% off.


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2011)

that prince o penis pack is actually quite nice, but i just have no interest in those games. never really could get into platformers like that.


----------



## Mr McC (May 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that prince o penis pack is actually quite nice, but i just have no interest in those games. never really could get into platformers like that.



Yes, but the DRM on the latest title in the series equates to a no-sale for me. On the Steam forums there is a thread stating that the DRM has been modified to make it more amenable to the masses and that the store page simply hasn't been updated. However, as the store page states that a constant Internet connection is required in black and white, I'm not willing to take the chance. However, each to their own and the DRM aside, this does appear to be good value for money.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 24, 2011)

today is ruse and the settlers 7, both are 50% off. however all ubisoft titles are 33% off all week, so if you see a title you like now, it doesn't seem to matter but a dollar or so between the daily sale and the one running all week.

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_week


----------



## Evolved (May 24, 2011)

On the topic of MMO's,

Guild Wars 2, 'nuff said


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2011)

Evolved said:


> On the topic of MMO's,
> 
> Guild Wars 2, 'nuff said



Whats that have to do with Steam or other Digital sales?


----------



## Evolved (May 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats that have to do with Steam or other Digital sales?



If you noticed, the dozen posts above mine were all about MMO's.
And, Oh I don't know - Guild Wars will be sold on Steam in November?

And ummm, your reason for an unnecessary confrontation of my post?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2011)

Evolved said:


> If you noticed, the dozen posts above mine were all about MMO's.
> And, Oh I don't know - Guild Wars will be sold on Steam in November?
> 
> And ummm, your reason for an unnecessary confrontation of my post?



well... its off topic. this thread is not about MMO's, its about sales on steam. if the game aint on sale in steam, or a similar online purchase system then why are you posting about it here?


----------



## Evolved (May 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> well... its off topic. this thread is not about MMO's, its about sales on steam. if the game aint on sale in steam, or a similar online purchase system then why are you posting about it here?



Guild Wars in general is sold on steam.

Is it so wrong to post my own thoughts about MMO's, corresponding to the posts above about World of Warcraft, Rift, and anything else that was talked about?

How I was I off topic again?

I rest my case.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 25, 2011)

Why so argumentative with moderators? Don't take it personally or as a shot to your ego, just find a more suitable thread


----------



## theJesus (May 25, 2011)

Evolved said:


> Guild Wars in general is sold on steam.
> 
> Is it so wrong to post my own thoughts about MMO's, corresponding to the posts above about World of Warcraft, Rift, and anything else that was talked about?
> 
> ...


Technically you were all kind of off-topic and so is this post that I'm making right now.  You just happened to be the person that got called out on it.  It's like speeding on the high-way to go with the flow of traffic and then being the unlucky person that gets pulled over.  Only in this case, you're not likely to get an infraction unless you make a huge deal out of it or something.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2011)

Evolved said:


> Guild Wars in general is sold on steam.



Is it on sale right now? then its off topic.





Evolved said:


> Is it so wrong to post my own thoughts about MMO's, corresponding to the posts above about World of Warcraft, Rift, and anything else that was talked about?



well yeah, unless it relates to this threads topic... which is games currently on sale, on steam. if one MMO is on sale and you say its not worth it, sure, thats on topic. but the posts i saw of yours didnt seem related at all.



Evolved said:


> How I was I off topic again?



By posting stuff not related to current sales on steam. which is the threads title. let me emphasise "current" "sales" and "on steam" - none of which your posts seemed to be related to.



Evolved said:


> I rest my case.



you'd make a pretty shitty lawyer.


----------



## Evolved (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2011)

Evolved said:


>



A: if thats about my lawyer comment, i found it funny too.

B: if its you finding it funny because you think you can do whatever you want in this thread, i suggest not testing that theory.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 25, 2011)

man i wish i had more then $20 in paypal

really want to grab the Syberia 1 and Syberia 2 great games old but great. also wish i could get my hands on Dirt 3 ah well being poor sucks lol


----------



## Evolved (May 25, 2011)

lol ban me, i could care less


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2011)

Evolved said:


> lol ban me, i could care less



you could care less? so that means you care, in as much as an undefined amount?


well, since that could be anything i wont ban you, cause you could care lots. i'm not mean like that.


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you could care less? so that means you care, in as much as an undefined amount?
> 
> 
> well, since that could be anything i wont ban you, cause you could care lots. i'm not mean like that.



Wow, that's generous 

So are the best Steam sales always during the Christmas holidays? When are the best sales during the year?


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Wow, that's generous
> 
> So are the best Steam sales always during the Christmas holidays? When are the best sales during the year?



definitely christmas, but other major american holidays as well seem to get big deals too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2011)

n-ster said:


> So are the best Steam sales always during the Christmas holidays? When are the best sales during the year?



Seems like it, but the best sale I have seen yet was last years spring sale. I seriously bought like 80 games for $200, including Metro 2033, Bioshock 1 +2, Just Cause 2, and a ton of other amazing games. I hope they bring back that sale this year.



Evolved said:


> If you noticed, the dozen posts above mine were all about MMO's.
> And, Oh I don't know - Guild Wars will be sold on Steam in November?
> 
> And ummm, your reason for an unnecessary confrontation of my post?



Actually the few posts above yours were about RUSE, Prince of Persia, and DRM, my screen only shows about 5 posts at a time so the 4 above you didn't show anything about MMO's, thats why quotations like I am using are your friend, shows people you are on topic and not responding to thin air.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 25, 2011)

I am rather fond of the original Prince of Persia, loved the 1st one, 2nd one two. But never got to play the others.

Should I bother?


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 25, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> I am rather fond of the original Prince of Persia, loved the 1st one, 2nd one two. But never got to play the others.
> 
> Should I bother?



I wouldn't now. That was monday's deal at 15$ U.S. for the complete pack. It's still 33% off, but that comes to 40$ U.S.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2011)

Todays deal is Track Mania, I love Racing games, yet I haven't ever heard of this one. But people who play it say it has a huge following. Anyone got an opinion to toss out on it?


----------



## Peter1986C (May 25, 2011)

I have played the free version (the Nations variant) and it surely was a bunch of fun. Though because it was the free version it only had the stadium environment so the tracks became a bit boring after a while (also because the servers tend to keep the same tracks for ages, until frequent visitors get such a good lap times that it is time for a refresh in form of the upload of new community tracks). The paid version is more elaborate so it should not have that problem that much (beside different modes, also different environments which has a lot of influence on the style of the tracks), except maybe the infrequent refreshes on the servers.


----------



## Funtoss (May 25, 2011)

dirt 3!! with a logitech momo


----------



## digibucc (May 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Todays deal is Track Mania, I love Racing games, yet I haven't ever heard of this one. But people who play it say it has a huge following. Anyone got an opinion to toss out on it?



no opinion other than surprised you haven't heard of it 

i never gave it much of a look, but it was definitely a very popular game for a good year or 2...


----------



## mcloughj (May 26, 2011)

I have Trackmania United Forever but the 'Star edition' has me a bit confused. Either way I've whiled away many hours playing it- it's very good fun. Basic. But fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2011)

digibucc said:


> no opinion other than surprised you haven't heard of it
> 
> i never gave it much of a look, but it was definitely a very popular game for a good year or 2...



I didn't really use Steam back then, only bought boxed games and never seen that on a shelf. Looks interesting, but with Dirt 3 and NFS:HP I don't think I need another Racing game, though I am tempted.


----------



## Thrackan (May 26, 2011)

Trackmania is great, just don't expect anything realistic 
It's kind of like the old "Stunts" revived. Great LAN game too.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 26, 2011)

The thing about Trackmania that I love is that "Just one more go" element it has going for it. Personally though, the free one is more than enough for my fix.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 26, 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_week

farcry complete for 7.49$ U.S. though I think most will just go for farcry 1 at 2.50 U.S.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 26, 2011)

At £3.74, I'm getting both. The only objection I had with Far Cry 2 was the respawning, other than that, I really enjoyed just blowing everything up and I found that the engine was/is very optimised.


----------



## erocker (May 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm deffinitely picking up Far Cry 1. Already have 2, and I thought it was a decent game. I remember I was really impressed with the lighting and shadows when it came out.


----------



## MightyMission (May 26, 2011)

FarCry2 was awesome but after havin had it for years i still havent got the patience to get it past 50%


----------



## JC316 (May 26, 2011)

$5 for Far Cry 2, I am definitely buying.


----------



## RejZoR (May 26, 2011)

Great, you get FC2 for 5 bucks, i have to pay 7,5 EUR. Which makes it exactly twice as expensive. Ugh. Still, i bought it before i've seen your price...


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2011)

buying far cry 1 for sure. 2 can go to hell, 1 is still awesome and worth a replay on max graphics.


----------



## n-ster (May 27, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Great, you get FC2 for 5 bucks, i have to pay 7,5 EUR. Which makes it exactly twice as expensive. Ugh. Still, i bought it before i've seen your price...







Mussels said:


> buying far cry 1 for sure. 2 can go to hell, 1 is still awesome and worth a replay on max graphics.



Is this REALLY true? I find that when most people say this about a game, it really means the the second doesn't give the same EXPERIENCE, but if you've never played the first either, it is best to just play the 2nd

Other times, it means they are practically 2 completely different games, and they enjoyed only the first etc etc


----------



## wolf (May 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> buying far cry 1 for sure. 2 can go to hell, 1 is still awesome and worth a replay on max graphics.



brings some pre-crysis nostalgia too, great game IMO


----------



## RejZoR (May 27, 2011)

I've decided to buy Far Cry 2 anyway because of the scenery itself. I love Africa and savannah locations. I know i wasn't the best game but i'll try getting the best out of it like i do in all open world games. Just exploring around.


----------



## MightyMission (May 27, 2011)

this thread renwed my interest in FC2,and i AM going to get past 55% this time!I WILL!


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Is this REALLY true? I find that when most people say this about a game, it really means the the second doesn't give the same EXPERIENCE, but if you've never played the first either, it is best to just play the 2nd
> 
> Other times, it means they are practically 2 completely different games, and they enjoyed only the first etc etc




far cry 2 is 100% a different game. nothing in common other than they're semi-realistic FPS shooters.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 27, 2011)

So what exactly have the ubisoft games been this week? I keep forgetting to look. I checked when it first started and it was FarCry and Im looking again and its FarCry. Am I missing something?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2011)

First day wasn't Far Cry, I can't remmebr what it was, but it def hasn't been repeated yet.


----------



## Mr McC (May 27, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So what exactly have the ubisoft games been this week? I keep forgetting to look. I checked when it first started and it was FarCry and Im looking again and its FarCry. Am I missing something?



First day was the Prince of Persia series, if memory serves, but most Ubisoft titles are 33% off all week, even though some of them may be purchased for even less when they feature as a daily special.


----------



## Animalpak (May 27, 2011)

so damn stupid idiots, you buy a game to € 19.90 and the day after they sell it to 5 € !!!


----------



## CDdude55 (May 27, 2011)

Brothers in Arms is Fridays Steam deal:

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_week

I jumped on the entire pack for $10.


----------



## JC316 (May 27, 2011)

The BIA games were OK, but too slow paced to suit me, and the controls are absolutely craptastic. Far Cry 2 was worth it, but yeah it has absolutely NOTHING to do with Far Cry 1, not even close. Shouldn't even share the same name.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 27, 2011)

I'm surprised UBISoft has enough games to make it through a full week of sales. Never considered them to be that great...


----------



## Thrackan (May 27, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> I'm surprised UBISoft has enough games to make it through a full week of sales. Never considered them to be that great...



You don't have to be great to shovel out tons of games...


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

far cry 2 is a terrible game apart from the nice graphics and setting
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmueY8N3Jrs

EDIT: Brother in Arms Hells Highway is terrible, the shooting mechanics are broken and it heavily relies on scripting. For example i know a man is upstairs but nothing happens till i start to go up the stairs.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> far cry 2 is a terrible game apart from the nice graphics and setting



i'm guessing i'm not the only one who didn't finish the first level


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i'm guessing i'm not the only one who didn't finish the first level



I dont like getting malaria in the game and i dont like the repetitive gameplay, cleared out a camp fuck it because they all respawn again anyway.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 27, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> I dont like getting malaria in the game and i dont like the repetitive gameplay, cleared out a camp fuck it because they all respawn again anyway.



i was just bored as it wouldn't let me skip the intro  - i've been playing arcade style games like tekken and guitar hero lately as well as online fps just as i don't have to put up with poorly made cinematic's -i can put up with good ones in other games but i didn't like waiting 15minutes without doing anything - that's what movies are for


----------



## MightyMission (May 27, 2011)

After spending 2 hours trying to get anywhere(and failing miserably),i realise why its been nearly a year since i last played it...
I do like the game,but i prefer it in my memory more than when i am actually playing it


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 27, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Brothers in Arms is Fridays Steam deal:
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_week
> 
> I jumped on the entire pack for $10.



I love Hell's Highway. 

Kind of hoping the continue it, but haven't heard anything.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 27, 2011)

Earned in Blood was a good game but the aiming was TERRIBLE. I could take a sniper rifle and put the scope right on the enemies head and it would miss. WTF. That game is seriously broken. 

I thought Hell's Highway was a decent game too. The aiming was a lot better than the previous.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 27, 2011)

aiming cant be any worse then Medal Of Honor Airborne that i picked up a few weeks ago for $2.50 worst aiming control ive ever seen in my life it was so bad it actually made me wish for a controller


----------



## MilkyWay (May 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> aiming cant be any worse then Medal Of Honor Airborne that i picked up a few weeks ago for $2.50 worst aiming control ive ever seen in my life it was so bad it actually made me wish for a controller



Your better off playing the old school Allied Assault lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 27, 2011)

yea well i saw it for $2.50 no wonder it was so cheap it sucked ass right up there along side Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising $5.50 i wasted, would have been better off spending that on a $5 footlong at Subway.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 28, 2011)

Finally Assassin's Creed day. Can't bring myself to toss down on Brotherhood yet, but now I can buy II and sell my PS3 copy.


----------



## MT Alex (May 28, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> aiming cant be any worse then Medal Of Honor Airborne that i picked up a few weeks ago for $2.50 worst aiming control ive ever seen in my life it was so bad it actually made me wish for a controller



It does suck ass.  I was thinking maybe you start will little or no marksmanship, and as you progress you actually hit what is between your sights?  Seriously, sights dead on the enemy, short controlled bursts, and barely any hits.  Lame.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 28, 2011)

yup the controls aiming and hit detection do to weapon spread is just crap a damn pistol point blank range aka i snuck up behind the enemy was less then 3 feet away centered the sites on his head fired a round and it.... missed. at that point I uninstalled the game. and since Medal of Honor Airborne uses UE3, same as the New Medal Of Honor its why i wont by any more games in that series not untill they drop the UE3, as obviously the studios EA had working on the series dont know how to use that game engine to save there own lives.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Finally Assassin's Creed day. Can't bring myself to toss down on Brotherhood yet, but now I can buy II and sell my PS3 copy.



brotherhood was good fun on ps3. Can wait for a bigger deal. But if you're considering it, I say get it while its on sale today.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2011)

This is what I just did.







Hmm, why can't I purchase for myself? Stupid steam!

Clicks library:






Oops.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> brotherhood was good fun on ps3. Can wait for a bigger deal. But if you're considering it, I say get it while its on sale today.



I'd like too, but since I haven't even beat the 2nd, and I got so many games to play, might as well wait. Hopefully will be some nice spring sales again.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 29, 2011)

What do you reckon then guys.....Splinter Cell day today?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> What do you reckon then guys.....Splinter Cell day today?



When they usually have week long sales, the last day is usually a recap offering a deal from each of the previous 6 days. Maybe they will do a new game all together, but I'm betting it will be a recap to allow people to get some of the games they might have missed a chance at.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 29, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> What do you reckon then guys.....Splinter Cell day today?



Yep, today they're doing Splinter Cell deal. http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_week



			
				1Kurgan1 said:
			
		

> When they usually have week long sales, the last day is usually a recap offering a deal from each of the previous 6 days. Maybe they will do a new game all together, but I'm betting it will be a recap to allow people to get some of the games they might have missed a chance at.



I wish they had did that instead of doing the Splinter Cell deals today.


----------



## RejZoR (May 29, 2011)

Wow, what an insane deals for Tom Clancy franchise. Most of legendary games from him for under 5 EUR. Except the very latest ones. Credit card is going to suffer today...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> I wish they had did that instead of doing the Splinter Cell deals today.



I'm happy to see Splinter Cell deals today, I've wanted Conviction, but everytime it's been on sale it's been $15 or more, now it's finally under $10.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 29, 2011)

im to cheap to by conviction ill eventually grab it around xmass when theyll have some splinter cell combo deal or something


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2011)

They have a combo pack right now Crazy, all the SP games for like $13.50, doubt it will ever get much cheaper than the current price, maybe will hit 75% off, but not a big change from the current price. They don't show the combo pack, you have to click on one of the SP games, then scroll down and you will see it.


----------



## RejZoR (May 29, 2011)

Hawx 2 and Conviction are imo still too expensive. 16 and 10 EUR each. I've bought all the rest of Splinter Cell, both Advanced Warfighters, both R6 Vegas and Hawx 1. Was thinking of Ghost Recon as well but that one is so old that i just skipped. Last time i tried the demo years ago the Ai was pretty dumb...


----------



## CDdude55 (May 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm happy to see Splinter Cell deals today, I've wanted Conviction, but everytime it's been on sale it's been $15 or more, now it's finally under $10.



I loved Conviction, it's pretty short, but the game itself is solid imo.


----------



## Mr McC (May 29, 2011)

Frozen Synapse - turn-based strategy game where each turn is played out simultaneously rather than consecutively, it's currently 20% off at launch on Steam:

http://www.frozensynapse.com/


----------



## RejZoR (May 29, 2011)

I was never really a fan of turn based games. The only one that i ever liked were Worms games.
First i thought this thing is like Multiwinia but now i see it's a completelly different thing. Just graphics are similar


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I was never really a fan of turn based games. The only one that i ever liked were Worms games.
> First i thought this thing is like Multiwinia but now i see it's a completelly different thing. Just graphics are similar



i really, really loved jagged alliance and X-com (early ones) for turn based games. large scale games with small scale missions were perfect for turn based.


----------



## MT Alex (May 30, 2011)

X-COM!!!  One of the greatest games, not just turn based, of all time!!!  I mean it.  I rarely use more than one exclamation point.  Just to stay on topic, you can get all 5 X-COM titles on Steam for $14.99.  Only three are worth playing (UFO Defense, Terror from the Deep & Apocalypse,) but what a great three they are.


----------



## RejZoR (May 30, 2011)

For some reason i never could get hang of them. I just prefer real-time where you're constantly in control.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Todays Deal of the Day is Dirt 1 for $2.50 on Steam.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

I love how the steam page says

"DOES NOT SUPPORT WINDOWS 7" lolz


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 4, 2011)

For all those who didn't know and wanted to buy the game - I'm pretty sure you can get DiRT working on windows 7 64bit with a "no intro video" fix.


----------



## MightyMission (Jun 4, 2011)

i better go buy it then!


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 4, 2011)

I had it working on Win7 64 without even messing with it, as far as I recall


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 4, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> I had it working on Win7 64 without even messing with it, as far as I recall



You're right, just downloaded and installed and it's working a treat.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah I had no issues playing it on W7 before, if it plays on Vista it will play on W7.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2011)

its probably related to UAC breaking it or something, seen that before.


----------



## mcloughj (Jun 8, 2011)

CoD:4 and CoD:MW2 are 50% (€12.50 and €20.00) off in a midweek madness deal on steam. Those prices cuts put them below the price you could get them on disk from amazon. 

Bargain?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2011)

That deal doesn't amaze me at all, $14.99 for COD when BC2 regularly goes on sale for $6.79. I would be tempted if it was around $5, even though I hate COD, just that low of a price I'd probably get it.


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 9, 2011)

any US user could look at crysis 2, and bcc2 price for me?
just wanna see if my country has different regional prices

edit: oh and mass effect 2 plz


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

Crysis 2 is still $60. I wouldn't blow more than ten on that POS. Conversely, the excellent Witcher 2 with no DRM and way higher res graphics has already dropped to $40. Screw you, Crytek. Seriously.

BC2 is $20 as it has been for ages.

ME2 is also $20 and worth every penny (even with the goddamn locked 70 FOV)


Happy to help but you also have to read my commentary


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 9, 2011)

^this is steam?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes. From the web at store.steampowered.com.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 9, 2011)

erocker said:


> Everybody get Dirt 2 for $10 bucks! We can have some full on TPU dirt racing!



tut, everyone should have that and 3 already.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 9, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> tut, everyone should have that and 3 already.



I don't own any of the dirt games. lol


----------



## mcloughj (Jun 9, 2011)

civ 4 is today's daily deal  with 75% off (5 euro bucks)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Also this Weekend Deal is Resident Evil 5 for $14.99 and Dead Rising 2 for $14.99. Also DC Universe Online for $24.99.


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes. From the web at store.steampowered.com.


i see crysis 2 same

but i see bc2 for $29.99
mass effect 2 = $49.99 <<<<thats big jump from 20
witcher 2 is also $49.99

i dont understand why im getting these prices, im not in eurozone or aus.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I'll double check in my actual Steam client later but pretty sure ME2 is only $20. It's almost a year and a half old.

Holding out for Witcher 2 as part of the upcoming Summer Sale, tho not holding my breath.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Salsoolo said:


> i see crysis 2 same
> 
> but i see bc2 for $29.99
> mass effect 2 = $49.99 <<<<thats big jump from 20
> ...



have no idea why mass effect 2 is showing up that high but the others seem normal.

pciked up the entire civ 4 collection for 7.50$ with an overall 94 meta score I figured it was worth that easily. Hopefully will be a better game than sim city 4.


----------



## Salsoolo (Jun 10, 2011)

^here it is $49.99, actually thats more than all other regions are getting






this is not the only game
at this rate, steam is going downhill for me with region bs.
not Valve's fault though, which i have most of their games in my account and their games are fair priced.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Salsoolo said:


> ^here it is $49.99, actually thats more than all other regions are getting
> http://i52.tinypic.com/20534so.png
> 
> this is not the only game
> ...



odd, but whats funny is that amazon has it for 10$ less than steam at the normal price.

might have to do that just to get access to the dlc


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 10, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> pciked up the entire civ 4 collection for 7.50$ with an overall 94 meta score I figured it was worth that easily. Hopefully will be a better game than sim city 4.



Civ 4 is bitchin', and a steal at $7.50.  It's nothing like SimCity 4, which was a big disappointment, as SimCity 2000 was fun as hell.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 10, 2011)

I just don't have the patience for games like that. RTS too. Wish I did...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jun 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just don't have the patience for games like that. RTS too. Wish I did...



I'm the same, the amount of times I have started Company Of Heroes because it looks awesome and then just lose patience when I get pwned. I panic too much in those sort of games


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 10, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'm the same, the amount of times I have started Company Of Heroes because it looks awesome and then just lose patience when I get pwned. I panic too much in those sort of games



that was the case with sim city 4, but at least i only paid 5 bucks for it. The game is just impossible to keep going, they've designed everything to make you lose.

however I do enjoy a good similator and strategy game and sim city 4 didn't even make a 70 metascore vs civ 4's 94.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 10, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> that was the case with sim city 4, but at least i only paid 5 bucks for it. The game is just impossible to keep going, they've designed everything to make you lose.



you just need to be strategic HINT:Build outwards until people start complaining about commute times, then its time to upgrade your transport and up the density, only way to keep a city going is through scales of economy


----------



## mcloughj (Jun 11, 2011)

Direct2drive have CoD4:MW and CoD:MW2 on half price sale for the weekend. since I was able to buy at the UK prices I was able to pick them both up for about 6 euro cheaper than the steam sale during the week. Nice.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Fear collection 50% off*

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/6945/?snr=1_4_4__106_1

includes the dlc's so is actually a better deal than it looks.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

I haven't seen a good deal in a while now, last good deal was the original Colin McRae Dirt but imo its kinda moot seeing as Dirt 2 and 3 exist. Im sure there will be good deals over the summer.
EDIT: I guess the above Fear deal is okay, i was never a fan of the series myself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/6945/?snr=1_4_4__106_1
> 
> includes the dlc's so is actually a better deal than it looks.



Lame, I own FEAR 1 and all of the DLC, trying to decide if I should buy it just for FEAR 2 and it's DLC.



MilkyWay said:


> I guess the above Fear deal is okay, i was never a fan of the series myself.



Really? I never played FEAR 2, but FEAR 1 has some of the best AI of any game out there.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lame, I own FEAR 1 and all of the DLC, trying to decide if I should buy it just for FEAR 2 and it's DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I never played FEAR 2, but FEAR 1 has some of the best AI of any game out there.



Fear 2 is not as good as fear 1, but it's still worth $20 IMO.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lame, I own FEAR 1 and all of the DLC, trying to decide if I should buy it just for FEAR 2 and it's DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I never played FEAR 2, but FEAR 1 has some of the best AI of any game out there.



I just never really liked it that much, its not a bad game though. I mean i can appreciate it has its fans.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 16, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Fear 2 is not as good as fear 1, but it's still worth $20 IMO.



I agree.

I loved FEAR 2, but it just wasn't up to par with FEAR 1. But the game is still worth it especially at $20.


----------



## reverze (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Borderlands-Pc/dp/B000WQ1XIA/

Borderlands for $3.88... what a steal


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 16, 2011)

reverze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Borderlands-Pc/dp/B000WQ1XIA/
> 
> Borderlands for $3.88... what a steal



nice! but gotta pay for shipping..and wait several days (amazon has been _SLOW_ lately). If it were for download I'd buy it in a nano second.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 16, 2011)

reverze said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Borderlands-Pc/dp/B000WQ1XIA/
> 
> Borderlands for $3.88... what a steal



nice, lol at the trade in though.


----------



## burtram (Jun 16, 2011)

That FEAR collection is now at $10 on steam.... I guess I can give away my discs of FEAR 1 and DLC's to a friend so I can justify buying it for FEAR 2....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 17, 2011)

Rift for $9.99.

https://www.riftgame.com/en/product...l&utm_source=promotions_us&utm_content=header


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 17, 2011)

L4D2 $6.80 on Steam until tomorrow.  Got mine during the last big sale on that game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 18, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Fear 2 is not as good as fear 1, but it's still worth $20 IMO.



Yeah, thats what I had always figured. FEAR 1 was such an amazing game, I actually started playing it again recently. So I never really bothered with FEAR 2, maybe I will try 3.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 18, 2011)

FEAR 2 isnt worth $20 IMHO. It sucked horribly.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 24, 2011)

If you dont know allready,Team Fortress 2 became free to play and download on steam.nice,now I will try the game,never played before


----------



## theJesus (Jun 24, 2011)

Rado D said:


> If you dont know allready,Team Fortress 2 became free to play and download on steam.nice,now I will try the game,never played before


Totally free or just one of the free weekends?


----------



## Frick (Jun 24, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Totally free or just one of the free weekends?



Seems like totally free.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

Team Fortress 2 is using the new free to play with micro transactions business model.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jun 24, 2011)

Homefront is 50% off this weekend.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 24, 2011)

Frick said:


> Seems like totally free.


Sweet!


BumbleBee said:


> Team Fortress 2 is using the new free to play with micro transactions business model.


Ah, I see.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 24, 2011)

it's been around for a while. I think it started in Korea and now American publishers are adopting it.

the idea is the game is 100% free but if you want high level or special items you have to buy them. it's a good piracy deterrent.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's been around for a while. I think it started in Korea and now American publishers are adopting it.
> 
> the idea is the game is 100% free but if you want high level or special items you have to buy them. it's a good piracy deterrent.



I just played some practice,but I have to say this game is totally not for me.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 24, 2011)

epic


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's been around for a while. I think it started in Korea and now American publishers are adopting it.
> 
> the idea is the game is 100% free but if you want high level or special items you have to buy them. it's a good piracy deterrent.



its a great money making scheme...

look at maplestory

the average mapler who has been actively playing the game for over a year spends ~35$ per month its crazy o.o


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> it's been around for a while. I think it started in Korea and now American publishers are adopting it.
> 
> the idea is the game is 100% free but if you want high level or special items you have to buy them. it's a good piracy deterrent.



It's just been a general turn the MMO industry was doing, which seems to work some.But League of Legends cemented how good of a strategy this is for a non-mmo game. If you deliver the content your customers want, and you don't lock them out of huge things, they will buy costumes. League is completely free to play, for everything, never have to pay a cent, but since I have enjoyed it so much, I gladly bought some costumes. Too many games tote around "Free to Play" then lock you out of special abilities, or don't allow you mounts or something stupid.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, I gotta say I'm shocked by the news that the game is now free to play.

Why? Because it's an awesome game, one that has given me hundreds of hours of pure enjoyment online. I still remember when I bought the Orange Box for a mere 20 or 30€. So much fun for so little money!
I really hope that the switch to free-to-play doesn't mean they don't care so much for it now...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Homefront is 24 bucks on steam and IMO still to expensive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Homefront is 24 bucks on steam and IMO still to expensive.



I'd like to buy it, but yeah I'll wait till its cheaper.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'd like to buy it, but yeah I'll wait till its cheaper.



Its a 10 buck game. Damn thing only has a 3 hour single player and the multiplayer is nowhere near BC2.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 24, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> L4D2 $6.80 on Steam until tomorrow.  Got mine during the last big sale on that game.



Gah i must remind myself to read this thread more often, i missed that deal and is one of the only games with a server over here


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 24, 2011)

europa universalis 3 75% off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/25800/?snr=1_4_4__106_1

dunno if its any good, I usually like my strategy games to be a bit more warfare oriented ala the total war series.


----------



## digibucc (Jun 24, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> europa universalis 3 75% off
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/25800/?snr=1_4_4__106_1
> 
> dunno if its any good, I usually like my strategy games to be a bit more warfare oriented ala the total war series.



yeah eu is a very dry strategy series.  very in-depth, slow, and rewarding.

I like it, but tend to agree - the pace, interaction and also the big budget graphics of
the total war series keep me coming back, i've only put 20 or so hours into EU3.

still, if you don't mind good but basic graphics, and you want a tabletop-like in-depth
strategy game, Europa Universalis 3 is for you.


----------



## reverze (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.direct2drive.com/9919/product/Buy-Borderlands-Game-of-the-Year-Edition-Download
Borderlands GOTY edition $11.95

and 

http://www.direct2drive.com/9645/product/Buy-Mafia-II-Download

Mafia 2 $14.95


----------



## mcloughj (Jun 25, 2011)

Direct2drive.co.uk

Civ 5 gets a decent cut from £27 to £16.15. 

Up to 75% off other 2K games

50% off Crysis games (inc 2).


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 26, 2011)

Fischer said:


> F.E.A.R. 3 only $24.99 at www.onlinecdkeyseller.com
> 
> I got this coupon code "GetTheGamesCheap"
> 
> Enjoy!



That site legit?


----------



## Raijian (Jun 26, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That site legit?



Are you serious?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 26, 2011)

Raijian said:


> Are you serious?



If I wasnt would I ask the question?


----------



## digibucc (Jun 26, 2011)

answer is no, not legit. cd key scammer


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 26, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That site legit?



A friend on Steam linked me to that site and also said that it was legit, so i think it is.



Raijian said:


> Are you serious?



He's question was more then legitimate, before someone linked me to that site i never heard of it and i would never try to buy a game from a site i never heard of and doesn't have a positive well known track record that im aware of.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

f22a4bandit said:


> Homefront is 50% off this weekend.



Still 25% to much.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 26, 2011)

Does anyone here who has one or more of the Ironclads games know if they work on 64-bit?  I downloaded the demo and it crashes when I try to start a new game, apparently because the game is 32-bit only.  However, the developers said that the 64-bit issue had been solved, though some people still reported issues.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah I purchased from https://cdkeyshere.com/ . fast and good.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Does anyone here who has one or more of the Ironclads games know if they work on 64-bit?  I downloaded the demo and it crashes when I try to start a new game, apparently because the game is 32-bit only.  However, the developers said that the 64-bit issue had been solved, though some people still reported issues.



i had some of their games (i think it was theirs) crash when using TPU OSD, so maybe try without fraps/afterburner/etc


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not using any program like that, tho.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## mcloughj (Jun 30, 2011)

Test Drive Unlimited 2 got some decent reviews (including 88% from my bible PC Format). For five euro I can't really go that wrong. Also I think my wife is in the early stages of labour so if I don't buy it now I could miss out on the deal altogether. Priorities are your man!


----------



## digibucc (Jun 30, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## erixx (Jul 1, 2011)

I got the MOH and it is not bad, it is a DICE production after all. First MOH game I buy after 10 years (only got the WW2 part).

Problem is it crashes a lot. "Lost conn to EA servers" message." Is this normal or due to overclocking to much?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 2, 2011)

hows force unleashed 2 on pc? I see its $13 now, ill see if it gets a special day and drops. but wondering if it works well on pc or should just get it on console.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> hows force unleashed 2 on pc? I see its $13 now, ill see if it gets a special day and drops. but wondering if it works well on pc or should just get it on console.



my last housemate ranted massively about how it was worse than the first on PC.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jul 3, 2011)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Pack is $9.99 for a few more hours on Steam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2011)

erixx said:


> I got the MOH and it is not bad, it is a DICE production after all. First MOH game I buy after 10 years (only got the WW2 part).
> 
> Problem is it crashes a lot. "Lost conn to EA servers" message." Is this normal or due to overclocking to much?



No. Could be a PB issue. Check out the link in my sig.....

Also I loved MOH.


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2011)

Fischer said:


> Yup!, blahblahkeys is legit
> 
> They´ve got Crysis 2 to $19.99
> 
> Love their support very friendly.



They show absolutely zero credentials, their "About Us" page is laughable and their "Contact Us" is a script on their webpage (No phone, no email, no address). Regardless if anyone had any "success" with them, I would never, ever give them any sort of personal or payment information.

Seeing your other posts, you're just spamming that site. Goodbye.


----------



## qubit (Jul 4, 2011)

Garry's Mod £1.49 instead of £5.99!

Not sure for how much longer, so snap it up now.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/4000/


----------



## Flak (Jul 4, 2011)

Two Worlds 2 worth $17?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 4, 2011)

Fallout New Vegas only $15. its not on the front page but its still there!


----------



## erocker (Jul 4, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Fallout New Vegas only $15. its not on the front page but its still there!



I just picked up the two expansions for cheap!


----------



## Flak (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going crazy, haven't been able to sign into my account since Saturday.  Not receiving the fricken Steam Guard authentication code.  So many games I've wanted to buy.....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Flak said:


> I'm going crazy, haven't been able to sign into my account since Saturday.  Not receiving the fricken Steam Guard authentication code.  So many games I've wanted to buy.....



You check the accounts listed email? You check your spam folder?


----------



## Flak (Jul 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You check the accounts listed email? You check your spam folder?



Yes and yes, and their support email is added as a contact so it wouldn't hit spam anyways.  Reading their forums though, it appears I'm not the only one with this issue.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 5, 2011)

I have avoided the Stalker series, convinced that they were either too outdated graphically or buggy, basically fatally flawed works that might have been masterpieces - I thoroughly enjoyed Metro and Stalker shares its universe - however, it seems that, thanks to the Complete mods, the Stalker games can be played as they were meant to be played:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> I have avoided the Stalker series, convinced that they were either too outdated graphically or buggy, basically fatally flawed works that might have been masterpieces - I thoroughly enjoyed Metro and Stalker shares its universe - however, it seems that, thanks to the Complete mods, the Stalker games can be played as they were meant to be played:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009



Yeah, I don't think you missed much there, dude.

I got Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl years ago and after a little while playing it, I realised that I just didn't like it all that much, as I just couldn't get into it and gave up on it quite quickly.

I just use it now for the odd benchmark. It showed the improvement of my GTX 580 over my GTX 285 very nicely.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2011)

Which is the best stalker graphicly?


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Which is the best stalker graphicly?



I would assume the latest one, here it is with the mod:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcNylGYq-v4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Which is the best stalker graphicly?



I only ever had the one game, but I expect the later versions to be improved. Hunt down a review or two and find out!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2011)

I had the first game when I was rocking a AMD 4200x2 and a HD2900. Game sucked then. Wasnt sure if the later ones were any better.


----------



## qubit (Jul 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had the first game when I was rocking a AMD 4200x2 and a *HD2900*. Game sucked then. Wasnt sure if the later ones were any better.



Did the noise of that 2900 drive you barmy? It did for me. It didn't matter how I tweaked the voltage and fan profile, it always spun up annoyingly, even on the desktop. On top of that, it couldn't nail an 8800GTX like it was supposed to. :shadedshu

That card was a lemon, but I kept it, because I really like the look of it. It just sits on a shelf now looking pretty.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I had the first game when I was rocking a AMD 4200x2 and a HD2900. Game sucked then. Wasnt sure if the later ones were any better.



It got the full overhaul as well:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8raQZbmnqk

It has to be worth € 2.49. Has anybody tried these mods? They have a great deal of positive feedback, but if you didn't like the game to begin with, they may not fix that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2011)

qubit said:


> Did the noise of that 2900 drive you barmy? It did for me. It didn't matter how I tweaked the voltage and fan profile, it always spun up annoyingly, even on the desktop. On top of that, it couldn't nail an 8800GTX like it was supposed to. :shadedshu
> 
> That card was a lemon, but I kept it, because I really like the look of it. It just sits on a shelf now looking pretty.



I didnt have the fan problem as some did. But I agree. It was a badass looking card. No doubt.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jul 5, 2011)

My list of crazy-shopping on Steam so far:







Looking forward to seeing Mass Effect 2 with a 95% discount tomorrow 

Steam


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 6, 2011)

I am glad that I waited 1 more day, because all S.T.A.L.K.E.R. games are below 4 euro now (except Call of Pripyat if you don't own or wish to own one/both of the other, in that case it is 7 EUR for that game) while yesterday they still were 7 EUR for SoC & CS and 30 EUR for CoP (14 EUR if you own/buy at least one of the other games).


----------



## qubit (Jul 6, 2011)

CoD4 now half price at only £10

http://store.steampowered.com/app/7940

If you've never played this, it's a brilliant bargain!

EDIT

For once, it's actually cheaper than retail off Amazon, too.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 6, 2011)

qubit said:


> CoD4 now half price at only £10
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/7940
> 
> If you've never played this, it's a brilliant bargain!



It's still £10 for a reason.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Which is the best stalker *graphicly*?



Call of Pripyat has DX11 features, i recommend using the complete mod or something similar.
If you didn't like the original Stalker then you wont like the others as the gameplay and design is the same.

Call of Pripyat is the most playable though as at release the game didn't have many bugs and its engine is more efficient. The original stalker needed mods and patches to fix it up, notable because it was delayed and even then it was still buggy at release.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone playing Patrician 4 + addon with multiplayer option? would like to get some buddies to play with.just bought it with 33% off price.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2011)

Terraria is 50% off ($5 single, $15 4-pack) for today only:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/105600/


----------



## n-ster (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148934




erocker said:


> Finally released to Steam and it's on sale for the All-Star game. http://store.steampowered.com/app/50310/?snr=1_4_4__13



9.99$!


----------



## Kursah (Jul 15, 2011)

Zeno Clash is $3.75 on steam, I'm gonna finally check this game out...it looks interesting for sure. 

EDIT: Just noticed Revenge of the Titans is on sale for 5 bucks as well. Totally kickass indie strategy defense game, actually very entertaining and gets very challenging, but stays fun. Very much worth 5 bucks imho.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.direct2drive.com/10010/product/Buy-TRON:-Evolution-Download

Tron is on a good sale. I have never heard anybody say if the game is good or not????


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 18, 2011)

You need to have a specific Flash Player installed to view video content in Steam. Please follow these directions to get the right version for Steam.

You will need this Flash player even if you already have the latest player for your default web browser.
this is what i get when try to watch video in steam application. i do install plugins following that link but still it does the same.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 18, 2011)

Arciks said:


> You need to have a specific Flash Player installed to view video content in Steam. Please follow these directions to get the right version for Steam.
> 
> You will need this Flash player even if you already have the latest player for your default web browser.
> this is what i get when try to watch video in steam application. i do install plugins following that link but still it does the same.



Arciks, did you select "Install for other browsers" ? Seems to work fine on mine, I use IE. Which browser are you on?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 18, 2011)

I suppose IE, because there is a Flash Player for IE and a Flash Player for all the other browsers (FF, Opera Chrome, ...). I only installed these two (even though I barely use IE, lol) and Flash video works for me in Steam.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2011)

Just picked TDU2 on steam wanted to know if its improved since it was released, because I heard some negative thoughts about it in past.Myself played only beta so is final game looking better than beta was?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 20, 2011)

Is GriD any good?only 2.99 on steam atm


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Is GriD any good?only 2.99 on steam atm



Dont know its kind of similar to shift its racing simulator good graphics.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 20, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> Is GriD any good?only 2.99 on steam atm





Arciks said:


> Dont know its kind of similar to shift its racing simulator good graphics.



Neither is a simulator, both are good driving games. They do require some skill to play, as opposed to actual arcade games, but to call any of them a simulator would be way too much credit 

I play GRID on LAN alot, love it.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 20, 2011)

grid is like dirt, but street racing. same with fuel and atvs, all by codemasters.  good racing games.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 20, 2011)

I wanna know why they have all but Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow in the Splinter Cell series on Steam.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 20, 2011)

Because they heard you wanted it


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Neither is a simulator, both are good driving games. They do require some skill to play, as opposed to actual arcade games, but to call any of them a simulator would be way too much credit
> 
> I play GRID on LAN alot, love it.



hmm for me simulator is game where you can damage your can where you cant get in coner on 200mph ect.So for me grid is simulator in some way.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep and if you crash and die you can rewind time and be magically fine. I love a good simulator me.


----------



## mcloughj (Jul 21, 2011)

Civ V 66% off as a steam weekend deal.

The critics love it, the folks on amazon hate it!


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 21, 2011)

The folks on Amazon suck.  It's not that bad.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 21, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> The folks on Amazon suck.  It's not that bad.



agreed.  it's not quite the leap civ 3 was but it's consistent and of good quality.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 21, 2011)

Civ 5 is pretty incredible if you ask me. I may start playing it more often.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 21, 2011)

I prefer civ V over civ IV

Just make sure to up the difficulty from what you usually play at and you should be great


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 25, 2011)

Here i also like Civ 5 more than Civ 4. After a while i got used to the no stacking and prefer it. Could do with an expansion including all the DLC and some new stuff. I still love playing an Earth map, its always handy when you start on North America.

I like all the Civ games.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 27, 2011)

Crysis 2 $30 on direct2drive http://www.direct2drive.com/10262/product/Buy-Crysis-2-Download


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Crysis 2 $30 on direct2drive http://www.direct2drive.com/10262/product/Buy-Crysis-2-Download



Still 20 dollars to much. But thanks for the link anyway!


----------



## qubit (Jul 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Still 20 dollars to much. But thanks for the link anyway!



So, how would you pay for it, MM?

My price is zero, because of the 5 machine activation limit DRM bullshit. Lift that and I'd gladly pay a premium price for this game. Way to go, EA.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 29, 2011)

D2D are doing some new ones

Just Cause 1 $3.75
Just Cause 2 $4.95
Alpha Protocol $4.95
Stalker Clear Sky and Shadow of Chernobl


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll repost this here for people who are subbed, Brink is free for the weekend. If your interested, be sure to check it out!


----------



## qubit (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried out Brink and it didn't seem all that to me.


----------



## mcloughj (Aug 5, 2011)

Direct2Drive.com have big reductions on FPSs this weekend, including bulletstorm for around the $11.95 mark.

Of course, they don't have the same deal on direct2drive.co.uk... 


grrrr.....


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 6, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Direct2Drive.com have big reductions on FPSs this weekend, including bulletstorm for around the $11.95 mark.
> 
> Of course, they don't have the same deal on direct2drive.co.uk...
> 
> ...



Is bulletstorm worth $12? I cant remember what the demo was like.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Is bulletstorm worth $12? I cant remember what the demo was like.



Mindless killing threw the whole game.. Punchlines and one liners that will make you laugh and play it again.. That's my take on it. I love it. Yeah, it has some faults.. but everything does..


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2011)

Not worth it, atleast to me. Rent it from blockbuster for like 3 days. By then you won't want to look at it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 7, 2011)

just a request that if you see a deal for Transformers: war of cybertron to post it. Should of bought it during summer sales, didnt. saw the third movie about a week ago, and want the game since.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> just a request that if you see a deal for Transformers: war of cybertron to post it. Should of bought it during summer sales, didnt. saw the third movie about a week ago, and want the game since.



The game is great man. But be sure to DL the hack that removes the 30 fps cap. Makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## qubit (Aug 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The game is great man. But be sure to DL the hack that removes the 30 fps cap. Makes a HUGE difference.



Thanks for the heads up, MM. This is one of the many games I've bought but haven't played yet. I'll be damned sure to do it!


----------



## mcloughj (Aug 7, 2011)

since I don't own an of the elder scrolls  or fallout games the Quakecon Pack 2011 is starting to look really good. 

todays deal is fall out 3 plus all DLC for €10 and Fall out new vegas (€10)+ the 5 DCLs for €5 each .

seeing at that I bottled buying elder scrolls €70 for this lot is starting to look really good:
_
QUAKE
QUAKE Mission Pack 2: Dissolution of Eternity, QUAKE Mission Pack 1: Scourge of Armagon QUAKE II, QUAKE II Mission Pack: The Reckoning, QUAKE II Mission Pack: Ground Zero. 
Quake III Arena, QUAKE III: Team Arena
Quake IV

Wolfenstein 3D

DOOM II, Master Levels for Doom II
The Ultimate Doom
Final DOOM
DOOM 3
DOOM 3 Resurrection of Evil, 

HeXen: Beyond Heretic, HeXen: Deathkings of the Dark Citadel 

Heretic: Shadow of the Serpent Riders

Spear of Destiny

Return to Castle Wolfenstein



Commander Keen

Rogue Warrior

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind® Game of the Year Edition
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion® Game of the Year Edition Deluxe
Call of Cthulhu®: Dark Corners of the Earth, 

BRINK

Hunted: The Demon’s Forge™

Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
Fallout: New Vegas 
Fallout New Vegas: Dead Money, Fallout New Vegas: Honest Hearts, Fallout New Vegas: Old World Blues_


Lots of memories and lots of quality games in there. For about three times what I was thinking of throwing down for just the Fallouts and DLCs

On the downside though my games list on steam is going to be stupid long!

LOL, won't be downloading 'Rogue warrior' though... 29% metacritic score....


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 7, 2011)

I missed the Morrowind and Oblivion pack. I'm a very sad panda now  I was waiting for this pack for VERY long and then i miss it. Blah.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I missed the Morrowind and Oblivion pack. I'm a very sad panda now  I was waiting for this pack for VERY long and then i miss it. Blah.



ygpm from me on that.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 12, 2011)

Direct2drive Action game sales.

Dead space 2 $12                             
Assassins Creed Brotherhood $16            
Redfaction Armageddon $33               
Alice: Madness returns $25                
Shift 2 $15                                          

Yes i know shift 2 isnt an action game, but its what the sale said.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 12, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Direct2drive Action game sales.
> 
> Dead space 2 $12
> Assassins Creed Brotherhood $16
> ...



Looks like im picking up AC Brotherhood


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 12, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Looks like im picking up AC Brotherhood



It was pretty awesome on PS3, hope you enjoy it


----------



## qubit (Aug 16, 2011)

Prototype on sale at 66% off and costs only a fiver. The trailer looks good and with a 79% metacritic score, this looks like a good deal.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/10150/?snr=1_4_4__13


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 16, 2011)

qubit said:


> Prototype on sale at 66% off and costs only a fiver. The trailer looks good and with a 79% metacritic score, this looks like a good deal.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/10150/?snr=1_4_4__13



Thats a kick ass game.


----------



## qubit (Aug 16, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats a kick ass game.



Thanks, I've already handed over my pennies!


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 16, 2011)

And it costs the double in €... again 
6.80 €, in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 16, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> And it costs the double in €... again
> 6.80 €, in case anyone's wondering.



shows as 10.20$ U.S. for me so that's actually the same. so they either doubled the price over the last few days or they had an 83% off sale I missed already.

edit: it looks like it's section 8: prejudice that's onsale for a fiver. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/97100

just over 8$ with all dlc, 77 metascore. seems to have a short campaign (5 hours) so it's mostly a multiplayer shooter.


----------



## qubit (Aug 19, 2011)

RoboBlitz

Looks good, reduced from £6 to £3 only 5 minutes to go!

A physics based game that uses Unreal Engine 3

http://store.steampowered.com/app/4300


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151110

16$ for shogun 2 total war limited edition


----------



## mcloughj (Aug 27, 2011)

Good RPG sale at Direct2drive. Witcher 2 for £14, which i think may be a mistake as it's only supposed to be 40% off.

Fable III, dragon age II, Two worlds-ii and Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Retribution are the other titles with hefty discounts


----------



## AsRock (Aug 27, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Good RPG sale at Direct2drive. Witcher 2 for £14, which i think may be a mistake as it's only supposed to be 40% off.
> 
> Fable III, dragon age II, Two worlds-ii and Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Retribution are the other titles with hefty discounts



Yeah we just picked up DA2 for $12 lol..


----------



## I see SPY! (Aug 27, 2011)

What an amazing deal on Steam today:







Seriously, buy this game. NOW


----------



## qubit (Aug 27, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> What an amazing deal on Steam today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110827/metro.png
> 
> Seriously, buy this game. NOW



I would, but I've already got it, lol. Interestingly, the exchange rate is roughly 1:1 between Euros and Pounds, yet it costs a fiver, double the price, here in Blighty. 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/


----------



## theJesus (Aug 27, 2011)

$5 USD here.  Thanks for that, I've always wanted to see how my rig handles that lol


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 27, 2011)

Got Witcher 2. Great deal and thanks!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

theJesus said:


> $5 USD here.  Thanks for that, I've always wanted to see how my rig handles that lol



It won't  At least certain areas, it's such a taxing game, I was running nearly 60 fps flat for a long time in the beginning, but then I went to go outside and I got attacked in a hallway and my frames I think dropped to under 5 fps, I lagged around and escaped.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It won't  At least certain areas, it's such a taxing game, I was running nearly 60 fps flat for a long time in the beginning, but then I went to go outside and I got attacked in a hallway and my frames I think dropped to under 5 fps, I lagged around and escaped.


Yeah, I always knew it was a demanding game, but I nearly shat a brick when I saw the requirement.  At least now I'll have some more motivation to upgrade.  Unfortunately, there are a ton more important things for me right now than my e-peen


----------



## burtram (Aug 28, 2011)

I picked up Dragon Age 2 on D2D for about $10 today too. Seems to be a good weekend for game deals.

Also just bit on that Metro deal. Look forward to giving it a try.


----------



## qubit (Aug 28, 2011)

That Metro game is good. Whoever's bought it will be really happy with it.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 28, 2011)

well at 5 bucks I decided to pick it up, downloading now. gonna take a bit as my gaming raid crashed from an overclocking error last night. well that is to say I f'd up my bios due to an overclocking issue and a side effect was my gaming raid borked. not a big deal just need to install everything again from my backup drive. 

but needless to say i wont be downloading metro untill the other titles are restored.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 28, 2011)

qubit said:


> That Metro game is good. Whoever's bought it will be really happy with it.



I got it when it came out and in no way imo was not worth $50 lol.   $5 is like a steal hehe as i do think it's worth $20.



yogurt_21 said:


> well at 5 bucks I decided to pick it up, downloading now. gonna take a bit as my gaming raid crashed from an overclocking error last night. well that is to say I f'd up my bios due to an overclocking issue and a side effect was my gaming raid borked. not a big deal just need to install everything again from my backup drive.
> 
> but needless to say i wont be downloading metro untill the other titles are restored.



Borked raid .  If using intel raid you might of got away with booting up of a single drive and fixing it even with failed ones.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 28, 2011)

i just picked up metro 2033.

I was thinking of getting borderlands, but is it worth it for single player? I'm pretty sure i wouldn;t be able to find a server for co-op anywhere near me.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2011)

Seeing Metro 2033 on sale reminded me that I've yet to finish it. I picked it up a while back for $5, definitely worth it!  So I got back into it for about an hour tonight and shall pick it up tomorrow. 

My cards are loud while playing this game!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 28, 2011)

AsRock said:


> I got it when it came out and in no way imo was not worth $50 lol.   $5 is like a steal hehe as i do think it's worth $20.
> 
> 
> 
> Borked raid .  If using intel raid you might of got away with booting up of a single drive and fixing it even with failed ones.



raid 0 is very unfriendly for recovery. at any rate it's only 2 hours of file copy followed by 20 minutes total to get the updater to detect the game files.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 28, 2011)

I see SPY! said:


> What an amazing deal on Steam today:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110827/metro.png
> 
> Seriously, buy this game. NOW





qubit said:


> I would, but I've already got it, lol. Interestingly, the exchange rate is roughly 1:1 between Euros and Pounds, yet it costs a fiver, double the price, here in Blighty.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/



Thanks guys, been waiting for this


----------



## Red_Machine (Aug 28, 2011)

Impulse is having a sci-fi weekend sale.  I grabbed Space Pirates and Zombies after playing around with the demo for a bit.  Pretty addictive game.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 28, 2011)

silkstone said:


> i just picked up metro 2033.
> 
> I was thinking of getting borderlands, but is it worth it for single player? I'm pretty sure i wouldn;t be able to find a server for co-op anywhere near me.



Excuse me, are you *questioning *Borderlands? Of course you should get it


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 28, 2011)

Got the Metro 2033 early today. For 2,5 EUR it's a great deal.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 28, 2011)

That's a great deal on it too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Impulse is having a sci-fi weekend sale.  I grabbed Space Pirates and Zombies after playing around with the demo for a bit.  Pretty addictive game.



Why you no link? 

http://impulsedriven.com/explore/games/special


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 29, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Impulse is having a sci-fi weekend sale.  I grabbed Space Pirates and Zombies after playing around with the demo for a bit.  Pretty addictive game.



I love this game.  In fact, I've been playing it more than BC2, as of late.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 29, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Yeah, I always knew it was a demanding game, but I nearly shat a brick when I saw the requirement.  At least now I'll have some more motivation to upgrade.  Unfortunately, there are a ton more important things for me right now than my e-peen





1Kurgan1 said:


> It won't  At least certain areas, it's such a taxing game, I was running nearly 60 fps flat for a long time in the beginning, but then I went to go outside and I got attacked in a hallway and my frames I think dropped to under 5 fps, I lagged around and escaped.



Make sure it's on AAA (shift the AAA slider towards performance in the driver settings if necessary), and you might want to consider turning off DoF and tesselation. That is a more practical and also (no offence intended) less silly manner of increasing fps than going CFX or SLI.
If a HD4850 can handle M2033 @High Settings in Direct3D 10 mode at 1280x1024 (i.e. if 30-60 fps are good enough for you, else it's mediuminstead of high), everything at the performance level of a GTX470 or higher should handle the game at "HD" resolutions pretty well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> Make sure it's on AAA (shift the AAA slider towards performance in the driver settings if necessary), and you might want to consider turning off DoF and tesselation. That is a more practical and also (no offence intended) less silly manner of increasing fps than going CFX or SLI.
> If a HD4850 can handle M2033 @High Settings in Direct3D 10 mode at 1280x1024 (i.e. if 30-60 fps are good enough for you, else it's mediuminstead of high), everything at the performance level of a GTX470 or higher should handle the game at "HD" resolutions pretty well.



1280x1024 is hardly a standard I would use to measure a game playing on High settings. I'm talking about playing this beast maxed, not talking about playing at a resolution that I last used in 2005. Of course dropping settings will help, I haven't ever tried my 6950 with M2033, but my experiences were with 2x 5850's, and it ran great for the most part (absolutely maxed at 1920x1200), but there was times that it would suddenly cripple that setup, and I don't mean 25 fps, I mean 5, just flat out break its legs and throw it to the ground and laugh at it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Excuse me, are you *questioning *Borderlands? Of course you should get it



I guess I'm one of the few people on this forum who wasn't impressed with Borderlands. I found it repetitive.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few people on this forum who wasn't impressed with Borderlands. I found it repetitive.



first half: awesome. second half + DLC: repetetive to the max.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess I'm one of the few people on this forum who wasn't impressed with Borderlands. I found it repetitive.



The thing about Borderlands, is it is only fun with a group of friends. Its a game I enjoy a lot, but I would never ever play it solo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 29, 2011)

I loved borderlands but didn't like having to play the game all over to level higher. Ive played online and enjoy it as long as im with a group i can communicate with.

can't wait for borderlands 2


----------



## digibucc (Aug 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The thing about Borderlands, is it is only fun with a group of friends. Its a game I enjoy a lot, but I would never ever play it solo.



agreed.  it isn't bad, but simply stale on solo.  i never played multi but i can believe it is a lot more fun with other humans


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2011)

digibucc said:


> agreed.  it isn't bad, but simply stale on solo.  i never played multi but i can believe it is a lot more fun with other humans



it is except for the bugs where if one person doesnt play nice, it gets annoying. like it only takes one person to move everyone to the next area, or how if one person is AFK in a menu, no one can.


basically, the coop needed more polish imo.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it is except for the bugs where if one person doesnt play nice, it gets annoying. like it only takes one person to move everyone to the next area, or how if one person is AFK in a menu, no one can.
> 
> 
> basically, the coop needed more polish imo.



Thats why you play with friends and not randoms. Then sometimes it is fun and games locking teleporting with menus is a game, but you are all on skype, ts, vent laughing and having a good time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats why you play with friends and not randoms. Then sometimes it is fun and games locking teleporting with menus is a game, but you are all on skype, ts, vent laughing and having a good time.



But thats true with ANY game. The fact you need a friend to enjoy Borderlands doesn't say much for the game IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But thats true with ANY game. The fact you need a friend to enjoy Borderlands doesn't say much for the game IMO.



Not really, almost all of the games I own are SP, or huge MP, not co-op. I buy almost all co-op games I can because there aren't a lot of good ones. And I feel that way about almost all of them, not much fun solo, infact I feel that way about most games now days anyways, hard for me to play SP games.


----------



## mcloughj (Aug 29, 2011)

Impulse are selling Dragon Age II for some silly low amount of dollars (12) by the looks of things. Not available in  europe however.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hockster said:


> I paid $712 for it, but it game with a 5970.
> 
> I actually found the game useless without a steering wheel setup, or maybe a game pad. Too bad I have neither.



Me too


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 30, 2011)

Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition and Dragon Age 2 bundle for $17.98 at Impulse

http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2407


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 30, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 1280x1024 is hardly a standard I would use to measure a game playing on High settings. I'm talking about playing this beast maxed, not talking about playing at a resolution that I last used in 2005. Of course dropping settings will help, I haven't ever tried my 6950 with M2033, but my experiences were with 2x 5850's, and it ran great for the most part (absolutely maxed at 1920x1200), but there was times that it would suddenly cripple that setup, and I don't mean 25 fps, I mean 5, just flat out break its legs and throw it to the ground and laugh at it.



If you read my post well enough, then you would have gotten my drift. The horsepower gain of your cards compared to mine is much bigger than the additional work 1920x1080 will give compared to 1280x1024. It is only 600 pixels wider than what is basically a vertically bigger variety of 720p. The growth in horsepower of your setups is bigger than the growth in workload (at least in D3D 10 mode).


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 30, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition and Dragon Age 2 bundle for $17.98 at Impulse
> 
> http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2407



What a deal. What a f*cking deal. Too bad I already have them


----------



## alexsubri (Aug 30, 2011)

How about this one? Battlefield 3 @ $45 (25% off of 59.99!) ..Easy, register with Origin or EA and place your birthday anytime before the release of BF3 and they will send you a birthday present with 25% any Origin / EA game!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 30, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> How about this one? Battlefield 3 @ $45 (25% off of 59.99!) ..Easy, register with Origin or EA and place your birthday anytime before the release of BF3 and they will send you a birthday present with 25% any Origin / EA game!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43354&stc=1&d=1314670278



Now I just need the $45!


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 30, 2011)

I really hate how so many PC games are $60 now. Starcraft 2 I understand..years in the making. BF3? every EA shooter for the last 5years? Give me a break EA


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome just got Borderlands for the PC GOTY! Great game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> If you read my post well enough, then you would have gotten my drift. The horsepower gain of your cards compared to mine is much bigger than the additional work 1920x1080 will give compared to 1280x1024. It is only 600 pixels wider than what is basically a vertically bigger variety of 720p. The growth in horsepower of your setups is bigger than the growth in workload (at least in D3D 10 mode).



Thats an incorrect assumption, performance gain isn't linear. 

1280x1024 = 1,310,720 pixels
1920x1080 = 2,073,600 pixels
760k more pixels is a lot (saying it's "only 600 pixels wider" doesn't give credit to how much of a difference that really makes), and my old setup which I was referring to was dual 5850's at
1920x1200 = 2,304,000 pixels

But like I said, this was playing Max (really maxed). Like I said, anyone can play the game id they do adjust the settings down, but if you truly want to experience the game in all of it's glory, it's going to crush almost all systems out there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> I really hate how so many PC games are $60 now. Starcraft 2 I understand..years in the making. BF3? every EA shooter for the last 5years? Give me a break EA



60 bucks is more then fair. They were 49.99 dollars for over 20 years. Maybe 30 years. If you adjust for inflation 60.00 dollars today is a deal. If you adjusted 49.99 (1985) it would be $104.05 today (2011)! So in reality you are getting games at 28.82 (1985) rates. Good deal if you ask me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2011)

they cost over $100 here, so quit ya bitchin. and our dollar is stronger (or was, last i checked), so...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> they cost over $100 here, so quit ya bitchin. and our dollar is stronger (or was, last i checked), so...



Yeah but you got super cheap homosexual prostitutes in Australia due to abundance. So it all balances out.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 30, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> How about this one? Battlefield 3 @ $45 (25% off of 59.99!) ..Easy, register with Origin or EA and place your birthday anytime before the release of BF3 and they will send you a birthday present with 25% any Origin / EA game!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43354&stc=1&d=1314670278



how do you do this?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 31, 2011)

Brink and Hunted: Demon's Forge $9.99 /ea at Amazon.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 31, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> How about this one? Battlefield 3 @ $45 (25% off of 59.99!) ..Easy, register with Origin or EA and place your birthday anytime before the release of BF3 and they will send you a birthday present with 25% any Origin / EA game!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=43354&stc=1&d=1314670278



I can't find a place anywhere to to my birthday information. Heck my birthday is even only a week from today.


----------



## Flak (Aug 31, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Brink and Hunted: Demon's Forge $9.99 /ea at Amazon.



Either of them worth $10?


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't played either so I can't comment but for $10 the price is right.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 31, 2011)

Brink sucks IMO.


----------



## digibucc (Aug 31, 2011)

you suck imo.

lol jk, sorry can't help it   i appreciate the changes brink did make, and it had potential, but as much as i want to defend it i can't deny i played about 40 minutes and got sick of it.  so 40 mins/$60 , tells me i kinda agree with you


----------



## silkstone (Sep 1, 2011)

Farcry and Farcry 2 for $4.99 ea or $7.49 for the pack on steam's mid week madness

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/FarCryMidweek?snr=1_4_4__40


----------



## qubit (Sep 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Brink sucks IMO.





digibucc said:


> you suck imo.
> 
> lol jk, sorry can't help it   i appreciate the changes brink did make, and it had potential, but as much as i want to defend it i can't deny i played about 40 minutes and got sick of it.  so 40 mins/$60 , tells me i kinda agree with you



Yeah, I played the demo for about 10 minutes the other day and it just didn't do it for me. Didn't like the atmosphere of the game, really. They can give it away for free and I won't take it.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 1, 2011)

silkstone said:


> Farcry and Farcry 2 for $4.99 ea or $7.49 for the pack on steam's mid week madness
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/FarCryMidweek?snr=1_4_4__40



I loved farcry *1* so much.  2 I was  about.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 1, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> I loved farcry *1* so much.  2 I was  about.



Hopefully the soon to be released 3 will be all sorts of awesome


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yeah, I played the demo for about 10 minutes the other day and it just didn't do it for me. Didn't like the atmosphere of the game, really. They can give it away for free and I won't take it.


I played the demo as well, and it really felt generic. If they made invisible updates and forcefully install it in my system for free, I'd sue their ass out


----------



## digibucc (Sep 1, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> If they made invisible updates and forcefully install it in my system for free, I'd sue their ass out



what?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 1, 2011)

digibucc said:


> what?



He's saying Brink is that crap he would feel offended if the game was forced on him and I agree - Brink is utter shite!


----------



## qubit (Sep 2, 2011)

*Deep discounts on Call of Duty games*

33% off Black Ops & 50% off the others.

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/Call_of_Duty_Franchise_Weekend


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yet those are both still too expensive, I might actually try them (despite my hate) if they went for $5 like BC2.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yet those are both still too expensive, I might actually try them (despite my hate) if they went for $5 like BC2.



You know, I thought about that myself when it was posted.. 

But yes... I can't see myself spending it.. 


Oh, btw.. haven't got me yet Kurgan..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, btw.. haven't got me yet Kurgan..



Have we played together? I lose track of different names in different places


----------



## digibucc (Sep 2, 2011)

the guy knifes so many people he can't even remember your names!  how do you like that


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

Been waiting for a chance to grab the hitman titles.....not so bothered about Kane & Lynch but I'll give them a go.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 7, 2011)

Id buy the hitman games if they had contracts. Dont know why that game is so scarce.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Id buy the hitman games if they had contracts. Dont know why that game is so scarce.



Is that the only other Hitman game missing? Ideally I want the lot.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 7, 2011)

I do believe so. The next one is supposed to be out in december last i heard.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeh I'm looking forward to it....absolution isn't it? I still love messing around on Blood Money now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yeh I'm looking forward to it....absolution isn't it? I still love messing around on Blood Money now.



Yeah it is. I just looked it up. They pushed it to 2012. Not sure official release date though.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 7, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yeah it is. I just looked it up. They pushed it to 2012. Not sure official release date though.



Plenty of time to replay through the whole series then


----------



## qubit (Sep 9, 2011)

Dead Island now available to UK gamers:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/91310


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 9, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Plenty of time to replay through the whole series then



If you can find contracts.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 9, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If you can find contracts.



Hard copies are readily available from alot of retailers. The only reason it's not on Steam is because of a licensing issue with a song....apparently the band kicked up a fuss.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 9, 2011)

I dont get why the band would kick up a fuss if they allowed the company to put their song in the game in the first place.


----------



## mcloughj (Sep 9, 2011)

Surely it can't be that hard to replace a track so that it can be sold on steam.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 9, 2011)

Check out then weekend deal. NFS:Shift for just 5 EUR.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 9, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> Check out then weekend deal. NFS:Shift for just 5 EUR.



I might just get it for that money... Was fairly disappointed by the demo though.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought it anyway even though demo was useless on keyboard (though i was driving without any helpers). Basically just for the sake of hearing the roaring car engines. The sound in Shift series is just incredible. I miss that in Hot Pursuit 2010 even though some cars sound nice.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 12, 2011)

Todays steam deal: Call of Juarez Bound in Blood. $5

Cant say ive tried these, but theyre supposed to be decent, and hey only $5.


----------



## wolf (Sep 12, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Todays steam deal: Call of Juarez Bound in Blood. $5
> 
> Cant say ive tried these, but theyre supposed to be decent, and hey only $5.



bound in blood is good, played it a while back, thanks for the heads up I just bought it


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 12, 2011)

wolf said:


> bound in blood is good, played it a while back, thanks for the heads up I just bought it



Watched the review, it looks worth $5. But i dont think id really ever take the time to play. It not "that" good. So many other things to play now adays. Them damn games that stay entertaining. Cough SC2.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2011)

i would say otherwise ive played Call of Jaurez Bound In Blood on console and PC and i can tell you its a solid FPS game thats a ridiculous amount of fun, and has great gun mechanics not to mention the Duels in game are fucking awesome


----------



## wolf (Sep 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i would say otherwise ive played Call of Jaurez Bound In Blood on console and PC and i can tell you its a solid FPS game thats a ridiculous amount of fun, and has great gun mechanics not to mention the Duels in game are fucking awesome



some good ole' fashioned western fun, easily worth a 5'er


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 12, 2011)

i paid full retail for it it was worth every penny, great game with decent replay value,


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i paid full retail for it it was worth every penny, great game with decent replay value,



I agree.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like I will add it to my collection then. I love the Chrome Engine anyways, so can't go wrong adding another title using it.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2397141

Check it.. Free Portal 1 on Steam!


----------



## qubit (Sep 22, 2011)

*Couple of interesting offers*

New DLC, Lonesome Road, for Fallout: New Vegas. I haven't even started playing the game yet, so I'll wait until this is on special offer. http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/72760

Demolition Inc. Fun physics-based environmental destruction. http://store.steampowered.com/app/98600


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

A game like Fallout takes lots of hours, it's a great game, but with Skyrim so soon, don't think I personally would have the time for both titles, and with a new engine, I would rather just play Skyrim.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A game like Fallout takes lots of hours, it's a great game, but with Skyrim so soon, don't think I personally would have the time for both titles, and with a new engine, I would rather just play Skyrim.



well they are different worlds.  my game choice almost entirely depends on my mood at the time i sit down.  post-apocalyptic shoot em up is a different mood than slow-paced fantasy exploration.

That's why i suck as a mp team-mate.  I could play 15 hours of battlefield, and then the next day pick up some old or obscure series like europa universalis.  the fact that everyone else is playing BF and it just came out means nothing... i'm in my own world


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2011)

I had to grab Alpha Protocol, I regretted not getting it at last year's steam xmas sale for 5 bucks...low and behold it's on for 2 bucks...worth every freaking penny imho! Between this, my rekindled love for Borderlands GoTY and Dead Island, I am a damn happy gamer!


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 23, 2011)

not a deal but Might & Magic Clash of Heroes came out on Steam today.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/61700/

I highly recommend it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 23, 2011)

i like the Sega games sale,

grabbed some Total War goodness for cheap,


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2011)

Kursah said:


> I had to grab Alpha Protocol, I regretted not getting it at last year's steam xmas sale for 5 bucks...low and behold it's on for 2 bucks...worth every freaking penny imho! Between this, my rekindled love for Borderlands GoTY and Dead Island, I am a damn happy gamer!



Just grabbed Alpha Protocol too, a sweet deal for $2.  Thanks for the headsup


----------



## Akrian (Sep 23, 2011)

Had to get Alpha as well =).
Also Amazon has Test Drive Unlimited 2 for 3.99 today if anyone interested


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 24, 2011)

Check out the Total War Mega Pack.

Am I missing something or is there something wrong with the math?

If each game is at 50% then how come the total package says you save 66%


----------



## digibucc (Sep 24, 2011)

2 different sales.

50% each or 66% off the package.  if you add the 50% each prices up, it's still well over the $17 for the pack.

$17 for every total war except shogun 1&2?  great deal imo


----------



## n-ster (Sep 24, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Check out the Total War Mega Pack.
> 
> Am I missing something or is there something wrong with the math?
> 
> If each game is at 50% then how come the total package says you save 66%



It's 66% on TOP of package price, 50% off does not take effect, as package price is lower than 50% off price.

So normal price is 103$, 50% = 51.50$... BUT package price is normally 49.99$ (ie: a tad bit more than 50% off). So it's 66% off of 49.99$


----------



## I see SPY! (Sep 24, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> Check out the Total War Mega Pack.
> 
> Am I missing something or is there something wrong with the math?
> 
> If each game is at 50% then how come the total package says you save 66%



You probably save even more if you get the whole package instead of separate items


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 25, 2011)

80% off the Company of Heroes series this weekend

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/COHWeekendDeal

Best Buy has Dead Island and Deus Ex: Human Revolution for $39.99 /ea until October 1st.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

company of heroes is an awesome RTS, and the graphics are still good by todays standards.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> company of heroes is an awesome RTS, and the graphics are still good by todays standards.



It's the game that made me rediscover I loved PC gaming... Very good game indeed


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2011)

n-ster said:


> It's the game that made me rediscover I loved PC gaming... Very good game indeed



new patch out since i last played too, so i'm reinstalling it now. i feel like screwing around on a bridge map with nebelwerfers...


----------



## n-ster (Sep 25, 2011)

Mussels said:


> new patch out since i last played too, so i'm reinstalling it now. i feel like screwing around on a bridge map with nebelwerfers...



Oh god I LOVED that part of the game. I went all strategic n shit on that one


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 25, 2011)

Today tried to log into steam And bum wtf>


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 25, 2011)

YOU HAVE THE DIABLO 3 BETA AND YOU'RE TRYING TO LONG INTO STEAM!?!?!?! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH /hate. Or is that just the launcher?

I would click that support link . . .


----------



## I see SPY! (Sep 25, 2011)

Arciks said:


> Today tried to log into steam And bum wtf>
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110925/rt43r43r43.jpg



I'm having the same problem... just some temporary Steam madness, I'd assume


----------



## qubit (Sep 25, 2011)

I've just logged into Steam and it's working fine for me.

This is off topic for this thread, so why not head on over to my Steam troubleshooting thread, where you can discuss this issue as much as you want? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=145446


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 25, 2011)

I just reloget and it seems ok now.
And no Im not in D3 beta yet bus hope to get in if they give access to more testers.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2011)

All these sales and new games have bloated my Steam folder to 229GB.  I hate to imagine how big 1Kurgan1 or cadaveca's folders are


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2011)

daves is massive to the extreme mines pretty fucking bad with the mods i use for some games but. yea dave takes the cake, his steam list is enormous


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> All these sales and new games have bloated my Steam folder to 229GB.  I hate to imagine how big 1Kurgan1 or cadaveca's folders are



steam folder atm is 480gb, another 100gb for non-steam games   i had most of the games in the sale, but it's still been a good one


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 27, 2011)

If only they would put battlefield bad company 2 on sale on steam to prep for 3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> All these sales and new games have bloated my Steam folder to 229GB.  I hate to imagine how big 1Kurgan1 or cadaveca's folders are



I just looked :/ 747gb, but I have almost all of my games installed, there is a few I don't. The total size of my entire game folder (counting Steam) is 808gb. Time to grab 2 more HDD's, and move to RAID5. Daves got 118 more games (though that counts DLC and such), and Digi has 114 more games than me, though Digi must be running quite a few not installed  If daves got them all installed has to be near 1TB.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah my only tb drive is a 5400 green, so i use the 640gb for games.  I switch out often but always have the 640 pretty full. unless i'm anticipating a big install


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 28, 2011)

That says it all.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152756


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

shadowgrounds is fun, but free trine? awesome


----------



## theJesus (Sep 29, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/110928/Capture0225.jpg[/URL]
> That says it all.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152756


Thanks, just bought that.


----------



## Flak (Sep 29, 2011)

Dead Rising 2 is 50% off
http://www.impulsedriven.com/drising2


----------



## Flak (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it worth $15?

Ohh well, bought it anyways.


----------



## mcloughj (Oct 3, 2011)

up to 50% off selected EA games (battlefield 2, Bulletstorm, Mass effect 2, Bad Company 2+ Vietnam) at Direct2drive.co.uk


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 4, 2011)

Crysis on sale http://store.steampowered.com/app/17300/


----------



## JC316 (Oct 4, 2011)

Portal 2 for $15 is a damned steal.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/620/


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Crysis on sale http://store.steampowered.com/app/17300/



Not bad but it's missing Crysis Wars, which would have made it a better deal. I grabbed it last time Crysis was on sale, a Crysis bundle or whatever. I still haven't played Wars. 

On a side note: more PC games need expansion packs.


----------



## RevengE (Oct 4, 2011)

This just in! Rage will be joining the Bargain Bin!


----------



## qubit (Oct 4, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Portal 2 for $15 is a damned steal.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/620/



Yup, half price to celebrate their free DLC released today.  This is how all the rest of the software houses should be operating - giving real value to their customers.


----------



## Flak (Oct 4, 2011)

Shit, I read portal 2 for $15 and jizzed in my pants.

After I cleaned up I almost forgot to purchase it.


----------



## Sinzia (Oct 4, 2011)

damn, just bought it cause of the sale!


----------



## TIGR (Oct 4, 2011)

qubit said:


> Yup, half price to celebrate their free DLC released today.  This is how all the rest of the software houses should be operating - giving real value to their customers.



Hear hear! 

Long live Valve.


----------



## Virus-j (Oct 4, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Not bad but it's missing Crysis Wars, which would have made it a better deal. I grabbed it last time Crysis was on sale, a Crysis bundle or whatever. I still haven't played Wars.
> 
> On a side note: more PC games need expansion packs.



Diddn't notice this but Both Crysis and Warhead are on sale aswell as a Complete pack 

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/991/


EDIT : On steam it's got this though on the crysis warhead page.

Includes Crysis Wars, an expanded new multiplayer experience with new online modes and 21 maps including seven all-new maps to battle it out against other players.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 4, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Diddn't notice this but Both Crysis and wars are on sale aswell as a Complete pack
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/991/



yeah but as someone pointed out before it's only crysis and crysis warhead. it's missing crysis wars.

i got all 3 on sale last christmas for 7.50$ U.S.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Portal 2 for $15 is a damned steal.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/620/



Have been thinking about getting this (just what I need, another Steam game), and just could not pass it up at $15!!!!



qubit said:


> Yup, half price to celebrate their free DLC released today.  This is how all the rest of the software houses should be operating - giving real value to their customers.



Ya got that right Qubit!!!!!!!


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 5, 2011)

successful business model is successful. may it breed more and bring cheap gaming to the masses! huzzahhh!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 5, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Have been thinking about getting this (just what I need, another Steam game), and just could not pass it up at $15!!!!



If you want to split a 2 pack so its only 13.75, let me know because I'll pick it up in the morning if you want to do the split


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2011)

Got the Portal Bundle, it's a great deal for $17.49.


----------



## Irony (Oct 5, 2011)

Did anyone get portal 2 when it was free for a day? I remembered at 1:00am and it was back up to 29.99


----------



## n-ster (Oct 5, 2011)

Irony said:


> Did anyone get portal 2 when it was free for a day? I remembered at 1:00am and it was back up to 29.99



it was portal 1 that was free


----------



## Irony (Oct 5, 2011)

oh. close enough...I didn't actually see it, a friend told me.


----------



## jpierce55 (Oct 5, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> Have been thinking about getting this (just what I need, another Steam game), and just could not pass it up at $15!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya got that right Qubit!!!!!!!



I played Portal 1 when it was free a couple of weeks ago, I could not pass this up for $15 either!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2011)

Dead Island for $19.99.  Has anyone shopped from this site before?

http://cdkeyempire.com/STEAM/Dead-Island-cd-key


----------



## digibucc (Oct 6, 2011)

does not sound legit, just by the domain name.  and i doubt dead island is legally selling for $20 already.  methinks it be a scam mano, sorry


----------



## n-ster (Oct 6, 2011)

CD key is usually for if you bought the game & lost your CD key AFAIK


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2011)

n-ster said:


> CD key is usually for if you bought the game & lost your CD key AFAIK





digibucc said:


> does not sound legit, just by the domain name.  and i doubt dead island is legally selling for $20 already.  methinks it be a scam mano, sorry



yeah, I wasn't sure about so I didn't jump on it. I think it said something about activating or connecting to a Russian server...eh

My friend ordered BF3 there for $35, so I'll wait and see if it works for him first, see if he actually receives a working key.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 6, 2011)

There's quite a number of sites out there like cdkeyempire. Purchases from these places usually work at least in the short-term and/or with a bit more hassle than usual. But it'd be safer and maybe smarter to wait for a great deal from a known source instead.


----------



## qubit (Oct 6, 2011)

digibucc said:


> does not sound legit, just by the domain name.  and i doubt dead island is legally selling for $20 already.  methinks it be a scam mano, sorry



Yeah, agreed, it's definitely a scam site. One telltale is the way you can't actually find out about the company. A link is usually at the bottom of the page, however, here there's nothing anywhere. Most likely it will just defraud your credit card.

Stay away.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 6, 2011)

"The product will request a RUS IP" thats usually a bad sign. lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Max Payne is on sale on D2D. For some reason the 1st game is more expensive than buying both 1 and 2 together, lol

http://www.direct2drive.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=max+payne


----------



## digibucc (Oct 7, 2011)

fable 3 66% off ($16.99) & 66% off dlc (steam)


----------



## n-ster (Oct 7, 2011)

digibucc said:


> fable 3 66% off ($16.99) & 66% off dlc (steam)



I have to say, I found the game a bit weird and childish


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 7, 2011)

digibucc said:


> fable 3 66% off ($16.99) & 66% off dlc (steam)



that game has been out forever. surprised it hasnt gone down to $10 yet. that is what I will be waiting for


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> that game has been out forever. surprised it hasnt gone down to $10 yet. that is what I will be waiting for



It's been out a year this month, and thats counting on console release dates. Maybe you are thinking of Fable I or II?


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's been out a year this month, and thats counting on console release dates. Maybe you are thinking of Fable I or II?



what really? seems like it has been longer. apparently I have no sense of time. probably a good buy then although fable games are notoriously short unless completing all of the side missions.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2011)

Nevermind, no longer that price


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2011)

40% off EA games with promo code ytwrpty53o3g4

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en...igin1114&om_u=2279863046&om_i=_BOj5cyB8d2laIv

Anybody think Dragon Age II is worth $11.99?


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 8, 2011)

manofthem said:


> 40% off EA games with promo code ytwrpty53o3g4
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en...igin1114&om_u=2279863046&om_i=_BOj5cyB8d2laIv
> 
> Anybody think Dragon Age II is worth $11.99?



12 bucks I'd say so.  If you didn't play the first one then it's for sure worth 12 bucks.  If you did play the first one then it's kinda worth 12.  I liked DA1 much more than DA2 but I think it was more because they made 2 a bit more arcadey with lots more killing and reinforcements coming in, which didn't seem like a good change from the 1st


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> 12 bucks I'd say so.  If you didn't play the first one then it's for sure worth 12 bucks.  If you did play the first one then it's kinda worth 12.  I liked DA1 much more than DA2 but I think it was more because they made 2 a bit more arcadey with lots more killing and reinforcements coming in, which didn't seem like a good change from the 1st



I just got DA1 when it was on sale, but I haven't played it yet so I have no idea about the gameplay or combat.  Thanks for the input on the 2


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 8, 2011)

GOG has some nice weekend deals. SWAT 3, Dark Reign series, Police Quest series, Call to Power 2, Caesar 3... Worth chekcing out. I'll almist certainly buy SWAT 3, Dark Reign, but i already own Caesar 3.


----------



## mcloughj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just to  update you the current humblebundle.com deal now includes SpaceChem. $4.79 will get you all this:







Totally, utterly, 100% worth it.


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 8, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Just to  update you the current humblebundle.com deal now includes SpaceChem. $4.79 will get you all this:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111008/Untitled.png
> 
> Totally, utterly, 100% worth it.



That's awesome that a controller is called Child's Play.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 9, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> GOG has some nice weekend deals. SWAT 3, Dark Reign series, Police Quest series, Call to Power 2, Caesar 3... Worth chekcing out. I'll almist certainly buy SWAT 3, Dark Reign, but i already own Caesar 3.



+1 for mentioning Police Quest. now THAT is old school lol


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 10, 2011)

Sales on steam Metro 2033 only i repeat ONLY 2,50 euros... I have the DVD rom version...


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 10, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> Sales on steam Metro 2033 only i repeat ONLY 2,50 euros... I have the DVD rom version...



An excellent price for an awesome game 
I highly recommend it!


----------



## TIGR (Oct 10, 2011)

Metro 2033 is a game I wanted to like but somehow it thoroughly rubbed me the wrong way every time I tried it; nonetheless a lot of people like it and that's a good deal on it ($5 for those of us in the U.S.). 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2011)

TIGR said:


> Metro 2033 is a game I wanted to like but somehow it thoroughly rubbed me the wrong way every time I tried it; nonetheless a lot of people like it and that's a good deal on it ($5 for those of us in the U.S.).
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/



TBH I didn't really care for Metro at first. I started it once and then let it go. A few months later I tried again and didn't go anywhere with it. The third time is when I finally got into the game, and I wish I had earlier.  I say for $5, you can't go wrong.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hail to the King Baby! Games nothing amazing, but it is loads of fun, for this price you can't go wrong. (click the link will bring you there)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2011)

i hate the pricing bullshit sometimes


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i hate the pricing bullshit sometimes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111011/Capture675.jpg



Still more expensive than it should be.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i hate the pricing bullshit sometimes
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111011/Capture675.jpg



hey that's 50% off, what do you want?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 12, 2011)

You can always ask a friend from the US to gift it to you 

OT: I feel like everyone at TPU is my friend


----------



## Flak (Oct 13, 2011)

Homefront worth $15?


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

i think so


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 14, 2011)

Mass Effect 2 (digital) $9.99 at Origin until Oct 18th.

promotional code used at checkout: *em2fpofdp3*


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Mass Effect 2 (digital) $9.99 at Origin until Oct 18th.
> 
> promotional code used at checkout: *em2fpofdp3*



that is definitely a good $10 game.  I disliked that they got rid of the plethora of weapons from the first one but it was still a very well done game


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> that is definitely a good $10 game.  I disliked that they got rid of the plethora of weapons from the first one but it was still a very well done game



Yep I just wish it looked better.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 14, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yep I just wish it looked better.



what didn't you like about it?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

Flak said:


> Homefront worth $15?



Yes.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 14, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> what didn't you like about it?



It looked like a console port.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Yep I just wish it looked better.



IIRC there was some bugs that messed up textures for some people, (that or the first one, cant recall) and the graphics were actually really nice, once those fixes were applied.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 14, 2011)

the way hair is done in the Unreal Engine really gets under my skin.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 14, 2011)

I actually prefered the water rendering in Unreal engine based games. Starting with Unreal 1...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2011)

Newegg has MW3 for $47.99 with promo code EMCYTZT832
Good with PC, PS3, and Xbox

Just throwing that out there for those who can't handle BF3


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 15, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood (Digital) $11.99 at Amazon


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 15, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood (Digital) $11.99 at Amazon



Why is it so cheap now, even the boxed copy is the same price for PC, AC 2 is actually more expensive, weird.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why is it so cheap now, even the boxed copy is the same price for PC, AC 2 is actually more expensive, weird.



I think it's the Deal of the Day at Amazon.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 15, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I think it's the Deal of the Day at Amazon.



it was under $20 on steam a few weeks back.  everywhere it is cheaper than i would expect... not a bad thing but ?


----------



## n-ster (Oct 15, 2011)

Assassin's Creed: Revelations on Nov. 15th/29th (PC)


----------



## digibucc (Oct 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Assassin's Creed: Revelations on Nov. 15th/29th (PC)



right but compared to the ac 1 & 2, this is different than they have done before.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 15, 2011)

Sure, but I think this is a better strategy


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 15, 2011)

The Last Remnant 75% off, that's €7,50 for a decent JRPG


----------



## digibucc (Oct 15, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> The Last Remnant 75% off, that's €7,50 for a decent JRPG



it is one of the better ones. good graphics, great story , solid systems.  recommended at that price for sure!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 15, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Newegg has MW3 for $47.99 with promo code EMCYTZT832
> Good with PC, PS3, and Xbox
> 
> Just throwing that out there for those who can't handle BF3



link ?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 15, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> link ?



Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 PC Game Activision


----------



## RevengE (Oct 16, 2011)

On Steam Dawn of war II retribution is 50% off for the weekend.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2011)

RevengE said:


> On Steam Dawn of war II retribution is 50% off for the weekend.



Saw that, grabbed em all.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 16, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Digital) - $29.99 at Amazon (Deal of the Week)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution [Augmented Edition] (Digital) - $35.99 at Amazon (Deal of the Week)


----------



## Kursah (Oct 16, 2011)

I had to pick up SupCom Gold on Steam for 9.99...just couldn't keep away from it. I love these games, I do also enjoy SupCom2 (for quicker paced battles)...but when I want to dig in and have a really good gameplay experience in RTS...SupCom/FA all day!

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/11732/


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2011)

Kursah said:


> I had to pick up SupCom Gold on Steam for 9.99...just couldn't keep away from it. I love these games, I do also enjoy SupCom2 (for quicker paced battles)...but when I want to dig in and have a really good gameplay experience in RTS...SupCom/FA all day!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/11732/



Agree 100%!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2011)

orly?


i already own them retail, but i'll sure as hell grab steam copies.


edit: lame, its blocked in aus. i cant even see the steam page.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> orly?
> 
> 
> i already own them retail, but i'll sure as hell grab steam copies.
> ...



Wow wicked lame!:shadedshu


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> orly?
> 
> 
> i already own them retail, but i'll sure as hell grab steam copies.
> ...



Sounds to me like you've never registered a retail game with Steam before?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Sounds to me like you've never registered a retail game with Steam before?



sure i have... but in my region, supcom/FA isnt available on steam so i didnt know i could


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> sure i have... but in my region, supcom/FA isnt available on steam so i didnt know i could



Makes sense. Don't you just love Aussie censorship?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Makes sense. Don't you just love Aussie censorship?



its the publishers at fault here, they dont allow a lot of their games on any digital service, or they demand higher prices.


IMO its a load of shit, online stores should be able to set a global (per language, anyway) price and have it based on their home currency.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its the publishers at fault here, they dont allow a lot of their games on any digital service, or they demand higher prices.
> 
> 
> IMO its a load of shit, *online stores should be able to set a global* (per language, anyway) *price* and have it based on their home currency.



I am sure they could, but why would they, when they can have you pay more or simply refuse to provide the service where they feel that the profits they make in one region are not enough in another?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 17, 2011)

/tag


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2011)

Dead island is $34.99 on the Egg. 

Dead Island PC Game Deep Silver


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Dead island is $34.99 on the Egg.
> 
> Dead Island PC Game Deep Silver



Decent game, but not worth $35


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Decent game, but not worth $35



I disagree, though maybe if you are playing solo I can see that opinion.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I disagree, though maybe if you are playing solo I can see that opinion.



That's what I was speaking to, I suppose I wasn't clear. But I do perfer this to L4D atm, greta for LAN's IMO.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I disagree, though maybe if you are playing solo I can see that opinion.



i'd disagree with that even. i haven't loaded mp once and feel it was worth the full price at launch.  but that's me


----------



## n-ster (Oct 18, 2011)

digibucc said:


> i'd disagree with that even. i haven't loaded mp once and feel it was worth the full price at launch.  but that's me



BFBC2 @ 15$ was very worth it. BFBC2 at 6.60$ was a steal.

This game at 35$ is OK, meh if you only play SP.

I admit I am cheap, and I rarely buy games new, I wait till the steam special


----------



## digibucc (Oct 19, 2011)

batman: arkham city is 20% off on Steam if you own Arkham Asylum or Lego Batman


----------



## qubit (Oct 19, 2011)

25% off Deus Ex: HR (both versions)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/28050/


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> batman: arkham city is 20% off on Steam if you own Arkham Asylum or Lego Batman



And Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY $9.99

http://store.steampowered.com/app/35140/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 20, 2011)

EA Origin Insider Deal

60% off Dead Space 2, Dragon Age: Origins and Dragon Age 2

https://www.facebook.com/OriginInsiderDeals


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 21, 2011)

EA Origin Insider Deal was unlocked.

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/se...DD115&Sourceid=EAFlashDeals_Deal_115_Facebook

promo code is g38u0tbj1y

each game is only $8.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> EA Origin Insider Deal was unlocked.
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/se...DD115&Sourceid=EAFlashDeals_Deal_115_Facebook
> 
> ...



Downloading DA2 right now, not a bad deal for $8! grazie

Maybe there is a plus side to Facebook


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2011)

Steam has Grand Theft Auto on sale, Complete Pack for $12.49 on weekend deal through Monday 10amPT.

Includes 7 items: Grand Theft Auto, Grand Theft Auto 2, Grand Theft Auto 3, Grand Theft Auto IV, Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City, Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/4466/

Having never played these games, would you say they were worth the purchase?


----------



## fenurch (Oct 22, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Steam has Grand Theft Auto on sale, Complete Pack for $12.49 on weekend deal through Monday 10amPT.
> 
> Includes 7 items: Grand Theft Auto, Grand Theft Auto 2, Grand Theft Auto 3, Grand Theft Auto IV, Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City, Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
> 
> ...



You have never played GTA? 

And to answer your question.
Short answer: Yes
Long answer: Fucking hell yeah


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2011)

steam is $17.49 here for the GTA pack, anyone willing to help me get it at the USA price, please PM me


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 22, 2011)

Mussels, it's £4.99 here.  I might be able to sort you out.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Mussels, it's £4.99 here.  I might be able to sort you out.



thats the cheapest one so far for sure. PM!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> steam is $17.49 here for the GTA pack, anyone willing to help me get it at the USA price, please PM me





Mussels said:


> thats the cheapest one so far for sure. PM!



I PM'd you, hit me back if Red_Machine can't help you out.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 22, 2011)

Resident Evil 5 $14.99 

http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/RESIDENT-EVIL-5/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d804434307f7

EA Origin Deals

use this code in the Origin Client: ORIGIN60

Crysis 2 $16
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit $8
Shift 2 Unleashed $8
Bulletstorm $8
Medal of Honor $8
Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate Edition $12
Alice: Madness Returns $12
Mass Effect 2 $8
Dead Space 2 $8
Dragon Age II $8


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention the code also works on some DLC.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> use this code in the Origin Client: ORIGIN60




So that's why it's not working in website, only working in the client...I should have read that better.  

EA's had a few of these 60% off's lately.

edit: Got Bulletstorm for the $8, not too shabby.


----------



## razaron (Oct 22, 2011)

The Sword of the Stars: Complete Collection is on sale on Steam for £3.75. Imagine total war in space with up to 350 star maps, randomized tech-trees and awesome pew-pew laser guns (if you've seen Babylon 5 you'll appreciate flinging asteroids at planets via mass drives). You can play as one of 6 factions, with each having their own unique FTL technologies.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 22, 2011)

However, be aware it uses a 3D starmap.  Which, while accurate, is bloody hard to wrap your head around.  It's one of the reasons I'm not that keen on the game.


----------



## razaron (Oct 22, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> However, be aware it uses a 3D starmap.  Which, while accurate, is bloody hard to wrap your head around.  It's one of the reasons I'm not that keen on the game.



That's why I only play on the 2D and Spiral settings. Anything else gives me proverbial eye-cancer.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 22, 2011)

is it RTS or turnbased


----------



## razaron (Oct 22, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> is it RTS or turnbased



Turn-based with real-time battles, like the Total War series.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2011)

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim at Newegg for $47.99 after promo code EMCYTZT852

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim PC Game Bethesda

works on xbox and ps3 also


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm guessing it has already been mentioned, but it's worth mentioning again.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution (Download) for $30 @ amazon.com

As far as I can tell it's just a Steam key.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 23, 2011)

pre-order deals

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim $48 at Newegg.

use this promo code: EMCYTZT852

Saint's Row: The Third $39.99 at Amazon


----------



## qubit (Oct 25, 2011)

The awesome GRID at 75% off! Now just £2.75 EDIT: in UK money.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/12750


----------



## TIGR (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahh thank you qubit! $3.74 for those of us in the U.S.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2011)

And let's not forget Back to the Future The Game for $10.00

http://store.steampowered.com/app/31290/

I'm going to get this for sure later tonight.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2011)

manofthem said:


> And let's not forget Back to the Future The Game for $10.00
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/31290/
> 
> I'm going to get this for sure later tonight.



Totally worth $10.00!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Totally worth $10.00!



I hope so. I just bought it but haven't started downloading it yet. We shall see tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just picked up GRID for $3.74. Looks to be pretty sweet and for that cheap, I doubt I can go wrong.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Just picked up GRID for $3.74. Looks to be pretty sweet and for that cheap, I doubt I can go wrong.



It's a pretty good racing sim, and for $4 it's a steal!


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 26, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It's a pretty good racing sim *arcade racer*, and for $4 it's a steal!



Love the game, and if I didn't already have it I would have definitely bought it for this price

But it's hardly a sim...


----------



## sixequalszero (Oct 26, 2011)

> But it's hardly a sim...



I picked up on that too, and I haven't even played it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 26, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> But it's hardly a sim...



Okay I'll give you that, but it's not an arcade racer either.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh c'mon. And just when i'm not at home. I want the GRID


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 26, 2011)

Luckily it turns out to be a midweek madness deal which doesn't last just 1 day. Hurray! Got my GRID


----------



## mcloughj (Oct 27, 2011)

Steam Hallowween sale now on!

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/scary_sale_2011?snr=1_4_4__118


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 27, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Steam Hallowween sale now on!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/scary_sale_2011?snr=1_4_4__118



If anybody decides to pick up the Stalker bundle, be sure to download the Complete mods:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 27, 2011)

$10 for resident evil 5, tempting! anyone have experiences with the online coop? the AI sucks so you pretty much have to coop through the whole game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 27, 2011)

HOLY CRAP I BEEN WAITING FOR TRAIN SIMULATOR 

All jokes aside, standouts seem to be Terraria, Dead Island, Bioshock 2, Resident Evil 5, FEAR, and Dead Island.


----------



## mcloughj (Oct 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> ... and Dead Island.




Which doesn't actually seem to be on sale (in ireland anyway).


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazon has Dead Island for $29.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JF4J58/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## viczulis (Oct 28, 2011)

getting fear 3 tonight


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2011)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/48000/
Limbo is $7.49 on Steam. I've never played it, but it looks awesome.  Anyone know if it's worth it?


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 29, 2011)

Limbo is awesome. Try the demo if you have any doubt


----------



## n-ster (Oct 29, 2011)

manofthem said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/48000/
> Limbo is $7.49 on Steam. I've never played it, but it looks awesome.  Anyone know if it's worth it?



I don't like theses types of games... All theses 10$ games I find are way to simple to really enjoy yourself and I find them a waste of my time, but they are so popular right now I don't get it 

Guess it doesn't target me as a buyer


----------



## Irony (Oct 29, 2011)

But then you can beat them, and feel fulfilled. and have a whole ammo belt of games that you've destroyed.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2011)

How much is trine 2 going for on US/UK steam atm? 

its $14.99 for the preorder here right now, and i so want to get it asap.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> How much is trine 2 going for on US/UK steam atm?
> 
> its $14.99 for the preorder here right now, and i so want to get it asap.



€12.99 here


----------



## silkstone (Oct 30, 2011)

$14.99 worldwide i think.... apart from europe who get screwed on prices


----------



## qubit (Oct 30, 2011)

Mussels said:


> How much is trine 2 going for on US/UK steam atm?
> 
> its $14.99 for the preorder here right now, and i so want to get it asap.



£11.99 in English money off the Steam website.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 30, 2011)

qubit said:


> £11.99 in English money off the Steam website.



u get screwed in the UK too, i guess


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 31, 2011)

manofthem said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/48000/
> Limbo is $7.49 on Steam. I've never played it, but it looks awesome.  Anyone know if it's worth it?



somebody thought so.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 31, 2011)

Amazon Deal of the Week

60% off Need for Speed: Shift, Shift 2 - Unleashed, Hot Pursuit, ProStreet and Undercover.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1326642862&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## qubit (Oct 31, 2011)

*L4D2 on offer + 100 other games*



silkstone said:


> u get screwed in the UK too, i guess



Yeah, we do. 

Anyway, Left 4 Dead 2 is on offer at 66% off at just £5.09 in English money. http://store.steampowered.com/app/550

Also, this is just one of 100 other games on special offer! http://store.steampowered.com/search/?specials=1


----------



## razaron (Oct 31, 2011)

The Humble Indie Bundle is debuting Voxatron.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 1, 2011)

The Bastion 50% off on steam. Fantastic hack and slash/platformer. Has an awesome soundtrack as well which is half off.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

DC Universe Online is now Free to Play.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> DC Universe Online is now Free to Play.



wow that didnt even make it a year. such an awesome trailer for that game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 4, 2011)

15% off when you pre-order at GMG

promo code: *PERFE-CTPRE-ORDER*

works on Saint's Row: The Third ($33.98), L.A Noire ($35.67), Batman: Arkham City ($40.78)


----------



## mcloughj (Nov 5, 2011)

Heard about Greenmangaming.com in PCFormat this month. Very impressed. Will be checking them out regularly for deals like the one above!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 6, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> If anybody decides to pick up the Stalker bundle, be sure to download the Complete mods:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/stalker-complete-2009



that's a big +1  Running it again right now, after the new system with Complete now that it's "complete", and loving it


----------



## mcloughj (Nov 6, 2011)

Men of War: Red Tide

FREE on Greenmangaming.com right now!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

Fallout: New Vegas $9.99 (CAGFONV50) at Direct2Drive

Deus Ex: Human Revolution with Free Shipping $19.99 at Best Buy


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 9, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution with Free Shipping $19.99 at Best Buy



Ouch....

That's painful... Altho, having played several hours, and really annoyed by all the Cut scenes, and mass quantities of "Walk across town, to talk to some random person (good luck finding him), and have him send you further across town....", I think I see why.... I'm really disappointed by the departure from what made the first two so much better.. The first one was exquisite... tons of action, suspense, always something to do!!! The second was ok, bot quite as good, but still ok. This one is... meh.....


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2011)

Dead Space 2 is $9.95 on D2D, although I'm sure many got it recently during the Halloween sale. 
Nonetheless...

http://www.direct2drive.com/480/10210/product/Buy-Dead-Space-2-Download


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.gog.com/en/promo/anuman_...ontent=game_subject&utm_campaign=anuman_games

GOG games deal running, the best I saw was the Syberia duo for $3.99 each... in my mind, the precursor to the hacking in Deus Ex.... pretty good series. Sniper Elite is not bad, also at $3.99....


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 13, 2011)

*Steam has Dirt3 50% off*

Steam has Dirt3 50% off

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12263


come on ..currently at 15% download


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 13, 2011)

DRDNA said:


> Steam has Dirt3 50% off
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12263
> 
> ...



I seen that, it is an awesome deal. They also have a package deal for $34 that includes F1.


----------



## Irony (Nov 14, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> I seen that, it is an awesome deal. They also have a package deal for $34 that includes F1.



I saw that too, but I already have DiRT 3. Great game.


----------



## qubit (Nov 15, 2011)

Alpha Protocol. There's 66% off this spy RPG on a Steam daily deal, which is currently at £5.10.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/34010/


----------



## n-ster (Nov 15, 2011)

^ 6.80$ in the US  (around 4.28 GBP)


----------



## Virus-j (Nov 15, 2011)

Oblivion on sale http://store.steampowered.com/app/22330/ Picked this up even though i already own it on disk such a good game why not have 2 copies : P


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 17, 2011)

Virus-j said:


> Oblivion on sale http://store.steampowered.com/app/22330/ Picked this up even though i already own it on disk such a good game why not have 2 copies : P



Me too bought it even though I've got Oblivion, Shivering Isles and Knights of the Nine on disk!  €6.24 gave me all the above plus the rest of the dlc Fighter's Stronghold Expansion, Spell Tome Treasures, Vile Lair, Mehrune's Razor etc


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 17, 2011)

Got Oblivion too 
Even though I'm not easily attracted to traditional-setting RPG's, €6 is nothing.


----------



## mcloughj (Nov 17, 2011)

sim city 4 is €2.50. Steam daily deal.  can't see it getting any cheaper than that.

Also magika is 75% off, and free to try this weekend. anyone any opinions on it?


----------



## qubit (Nov 17, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> sim city 4 is €2.50. Steam daily deal.  can't see it getting any cheaper than that.
> 
> Also magika is 75% off, and free to try this weekend. anyone any opinions on it?



It's £2.50 in UK money. Nice find.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 19, 2011)

Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War II - Gold Edition $4.99 at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047T7UFI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 19, 2011)

Medal of Honor $4.99 at D2D today


----------



## AsRock (Nov 19, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Medal of Honor $4.99 at D2D today



I liked it when it was 1/2 way though the game early part was boring as hell lol.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2011)

Hydrophobia: Prophecy for $2.25 on Steam daily deal for a few more hours
http://store.steampowered.com/app/92000/


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 22, 2011)

*Amazon Deal of the Week*

Mass Effect 2 - $4.99

*Amazon Black Friday Deals of the Week 50% off 170 titles*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...p=1332036382&pf_rd_i=1000751081&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 22, 2011)

Humble Introversion Bundle
Be sure to pay what you want for Darwinia, Multiwinia, DEFCON, and Uplink -- the complete catalog from the British indie studio, Introversion! If you beat the average price, you also receive Aquaria and Crayon Physics Deluxe.

This DRM-free collection of games works on Mac, Windows, and Linux, and you can support two worthy charities with your purchase (Humble Bundles have now raised over $2.5M for charity) Download the games instantly from the Humble Bundle or redeem them on Steam.

Darwinia, Aquaria, and Crayon Physics Deluxe are year-on-year grand prize winners at the annual Independent Games Festival, representing the very best in distinctive, engaging gameplay.

http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## theJesus (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah, I just bought that.  There's absolutely no good reason _not_ to buy any humble bundle.  Well, unless maybe you already own every game in the bundle.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 23, 2011)

Starcraft 2 is 50% off on the blizzard store untill November 28th.


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 23, 2011)

Looks like steam has started the holiday sales already.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it time again to spend all my Christmas money on cheap Steam games again?


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 24, 2011)

also:
http://www.impulsedriven.com/mailers/Nov_23_2011/11.23_Email.html?CID=eml_i11232011

starts at midnight


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 24, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Is it time again to spend all my Christmas money on cheap Steam games again?



Yep


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 24, 2011)

*Amazon Black Friday Deals*

Sid Meier's Civilization V: GOTY $29.99
Battlefield 3 $39.99 
Crysis 2 $29.99 
World of Warcraft Battle Chest $11.99
World of Warcraft: Cataclysm $21.99
World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King Expansion Pack $21.99
Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty $29.99
The Sims 3: Pets $29.99
Darksiders $4.99
Metro 2033 $4.99
Rage $29.99
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim $52.99
Diablo Battlechest $24.99
Need for Speed: The Run $29.99


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 24, 2011)

Already have Civ V for $20 and preordered Skyrim for $40, so those are hardly deals. Although I am looking at Starcraft...


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah Black Friday has no love for PC Games.


----------



## sapetto (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone want my spare Terraria copy for a Fallout New Vegas?  They have the same price


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 25, 2011)

Starcraft for not-$60? holy crap..


----------



## reverze (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazon battlefield 3 deal went from 40 to 30 dollar, what a steal considering the game hasnt been out for a month 

www.amazon.com/Electronic-Arts-Battlefield-3-Battlefield/dp/B005WWZUQ0/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Origin also has $30 off for BF3 as well, probably why Amazon's price changes.

And i'm really surprised on this one, but Origin has Batman Arkham City 50% off today, it's $24.99.


----------



## qubit (Nov 25, 2011)

The next daily deal has just started.

www.steampowered.com

EDIT: I've just bought all the little bits of DLC for Fallout: New Vegas I was waiting to price drop.


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 25, 2011)

qubit said:


> The next daily deal has just started.
> 
> www.steampowered.com
> 
> EDIT: I've just bought all the little bits of DLC for Fallout: New Vegas I was waiting to price drop.



I did the same too since the price was right, although originally I had planned to not buy the DLCs at all before they brought in the deals.

I brought a load of other games too such as Dead Island (since it's release it went from £50 to £30 and finally to £15  ), F.E.A.R 3, Portal + Portal 2, Deus Ex HR: The Missing Link DLC. I also brought Assassin's Creed - Director's Cut, AC II Deluxe Edition & AC Brotherhood Deluxe Edition as a Christmas present for my sister and that deal saved me around £20 overall.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmm DX:HR 50% off is really tempting.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 26, 2011)

Any Batman Arkham City on sale? Origin Store claims on Cyber Monday that it will have over 600 games 50% off!?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2011)

How's about Payday the Heist for $9.99 on Steam, worth the price?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 26, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> Any Batman Arkham City on sale? Origin Store claims on Cyber Monday that it will have over 600 games 50% off!?



Origin had Arkham City on sale yesterday for $25.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 26, 2011)

theonedub said:


> origin had arkham city on sale yesterday for $25.



wait what?! Fml


----------



## theonedub (Nov 26, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> wait what?! Fml



Its likely that it will be revived during the CyberMonday sale, so don't abandon all hope just yet.


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2011)

The Steam sale items change over at 6pm GMT every day, so set an alert and don't miss them!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 27, 2011)

Now that RAGE is on sale, is it actually worth buying? Especially with all the updates/patches?


----------



## Frick (Nov 27, 2011)

Europa Universalis III Chronicles (game with all add ons) is €7.49 on Steam!

Amazing price, amazin game!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 28, 2011)

alexsubri said:


> wait what?! Fml



The deal is back live on Origin for $25, don't miss out twice


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 28, 2011)

NFS The Run is $20 on Amazon downloads right now!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060NQT9W/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 28, 2011)

theonedub said:


> The deal is back live on Origin for $25, don't miss out twice



yea i took advantage of it  

off topic: is there a thread here on the dx 11 issues? Too bad there isn't a patch yet! Its almost been a week!


----------



## Irony (Nov 28, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> NFS The Run is $20 on Amazon downloads right now!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060NQT9W/?tag=tec06d-20



thanks, a friend of mine got that; from your tip.


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 29, 2011)

Irony said:


> thanks, a friend of mine got that; from your tip.



I bought it too, for $30 I was not sure, but $20.....

That is one massive download, not for dial up at all!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 29, 2011)

jpierce55 said:


> NFS The Run is $20 on Amazon downloads right now!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060NQT9W/?tag=tec06d-20



Also that price on Origin, as well as BF3 still at $30 and Crysis 2 + more at $9.99.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 2, 2011)

Brink is on sale on Steam today, so i picked up the complete package for $6.25


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 2, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Brink is on sale on Steam today, so i picked up the complete package for $6.25


that looks like some borderlands-cod hybrid. does it have coop?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Terraria is on sale today on Steam for $2.50, can't go wrong for that price, it's a great game.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2011)

Make sure that you have 10 games added to your Wishlist on Steam, as they have their Daily Wishlist Giveaway again.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Terraria is on sale today on Steam for $2.50, can't go wrong for that price, it's a great game.



yup I bought it


----------



## theJesus (Dec 2, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> that looks like some borderlands-cod hybrid. does it have coop?


idk, but they're having a free weekend for it right now so you can find out


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 2, 2011)

Dungeon Siege III is $20 on Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/sub/8493/


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 3, 2011)

theJesus said:


> idk, but they're having a free weekend for it right now so you can find out



The single player is terribly broken.


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 3, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The single player is terribly broken.



How so, I've put about 2 hours in to it today and it didn't seem broken. However, at $5 I'm buying it. Lord knows I've bought MUCH worse games for more.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 3, 2011)

BlackOmega said:


> How so, I've put about 2 hours in to it today and it didn't seem broken. However, at $5 I'm buying it. Lord knows I've bought MUCH worse games for more.



The AI is terribad


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 3, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> The AI is terribad



Guess I'm not that far into it. They just seem to rush in groups and revive their buddies all the time. 
 Story seems alright though. 

 But once again, for $6.25 with all DLC, I'm not complaining.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 3, 2011)

BlackOmega said:


> Guess I'm not that far into it. They just seem to rush in groups and revive their buddies all the time.
> Story seems alright though.
> 
> But once again, for $6.25 with all DLC, I'm not complaining.



That's fair, but when you spend 45 mins on  what should be a 10 min mission because your team keeps fighting the enemy AI, instead of heading to capture an objective you need your *WHOLE* team to converge on to repair something is very wrong.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 3, 2011)

aww that's not nice


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 3, 2011)

If it's not a $20 bill, then its not worth bending down to pick it up. One of Eddie Murphy's lines from the Nutty Professor. lol


----------



## n-ster (Dec 3, 2011)

That's one sturdy chair!


----------



## Irony (Dec 3, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That's fair, but when you spend 45 mins on  what should be a 10 min mission because your team keeps fighting the enemy AI, instead of heading to capture an objective you need your *WHOLE* team to converge on to repair something is very wrong.



Sounds like you need one of these:


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 4, 2011)

Irony said:


> Sounds like you need one of these:



clearly


----------



## burtram (Dec 4, 2011)

Crysis 2 is still $10 on EA's Origin. Picked it up, figure it is at least good for a once through for ten bucks, then I can just mess around with the modding tools.


----------



## BlackOmega (Dec 5, 2011)

burtram said:


> Crysis 2 is still $10 on EA's Origin. Picked it up, figure it is at least good for a once through for ten bucks, then I can just mess around with the modding tools.



Oh? I may have to check out origins store.
 Oh crap NFS hot pursuit is also on sale for 9.99


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 5, 2011)

burtram said:


> Crysis 2 is still $10 on EA's Origin. Picked it up, figure it is at least good for a once through for ten bucks, then I can just mess around with the modding tools.



for $10 I got it...


----------



## Irony (Dec 5, 2011)

BlackOmega said:


> Oh? I may have to check out origins store.
> Oh crap NFS hot pursuit is also on sale for 9.99



It's fairly decent. I got it for $10 bucks a couple months ago on steam. I've put in about 40 hours, (after I got undercover, in the first three days I think I put like 54 hours) And I am still in the first section. Its kindof fast paced, I guess. tons of races. But the drawback, for me, was no customization or ownership of cars.

 I was a little dissapointed...


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 6, 2011)

Android market is running a 10 day special! 10 different apps a day for .10 each for 10 days... I got minecraft for .10 and it's usually around 7 or 8 bucks
https://market.android.com/details?i...craftpe&rdot=1


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2011)

I just bought "Orcs Must Die" on Steam....great fun


----------



## white phantom (Dec 6, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Android market is running a 10 day special! 10 different apps a day for .10 each for 10 days... I got minecraft for .10 and it's usually around 7 or 8 bucks
> https://market.android.com/details?i...craftpe&rdot=1



wows nice finds  never knew android deals were allowed lol shall keep that in mind, GRR silly galaxy s2 broke down away for hopefully repair always chooses its moments over the crimbo bargain sale ....btw word of advice on the subject of galaxy s2 owners asphalt 6 is also FREE on the samsung app store or was


----------



## n-ster (Dec 7, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Android market is running a 10 day special! 10 different apps a day for .10 each for 10 days... I got minecraft for .10 and it's usually around 7 or 8 bucks
> https://market.android.com/details?i...craftpe&rdot=1



I want to buy some of these but since I don't have an Android device yet I can't  I'll see if I emulate if I can have a virtual device or not


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2011)

Steam sales:
Daily sale is Homefront for $7.49
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55100/
Weekend sale Killing Floor bundle for $7.98
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12529/

I've never played Homefront, but Killing Floor is definitely worth the money!


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 12, 2011)

It is late in the day, but EA Origins has some good games on good sales again, including BF3 for $35 and BF2 for $10.

The Run is $30 again. I have to say I am impressed with it.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 13, 2011)

Sure after saving 20% on BF3 you can hop over and pay !$80! for Mass Effect 3 or Star Wars Old Republic. lol. Man gaming prices, even for deluxe editions, have gotten really high. Inflation?


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Sure after saving 20% on BF3 you can hop over and pay !$80! for Mass Effect 3 or Star Wars Old Republic. lol. Man gaming prices, even for deluxe editions, have gotten really high. Inflation?



My feeling is they jacked up the prices and are letting the people that pay full price cover the difference on these sales.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Sure after saving 20% on BF3 you can hop over and pay !$80! for Mass Effect 3 or Star Wars Old Republic. lol. Man gaming prices, even for deluxe editions, have gotten really high. Inflation?



Any tpe of Deluxe/Collectors Edition I have ever seen (since around 2000) has been $80+, most seem to be around $100. Now $150, thats a new trend (I think Halo started that), both SWTOR and Skyrim have $150 CE's (I bought a TOR one  ).


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Any tpe of Deluxe/Collectors Edition I have ever seen (since around 2000) has been $80+, most seem to be around $100. Now $150, thats a new trend (I think Halo started that), both SWTOR and Skyrim have $150 CE's (I bought a TOR one  ).



Have you played ToR Beta? I tried it and was kind of disappointed. For a game that supposed to be a WoW-killer it has a ways to go imo


----------



## theJesus (Dec 14, 2011)

The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Digital Premium Edition -- $23.99 on Steam.

Also, Humble Indie Bundle #4

[yt]-i88FGZIUDM[/yt]


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2011)

anybody won with the steam giveaways this year? i dreamed that i won, and was really, really pissed about how slow the downloads went.

then i woke up and had no steam freebies, and still slow internet.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## AsRock (Dec 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> anybody won with the steam giveaways this year? i dreamed that i won, and was really, really pissed about how slow the downloads went.
> 
> then i woke up and had no steam freebies, and still slow internet.



No luck here yet lol..  Don't expect to win them tbh.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> anybody won with the steam giveaways this year? i dreamed that i won, and was really, really pissed about how slow the downloads went.
> 
> then i woke up and had no steam freebies, and still slow internet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Have you played ToR Beta? I tried it and was kind of disappointed. For a game that supposed to be a WoW-killer it has a ways to go imo



Been in the beta since August. And played woW since Jan 1st 2005. Had great times in WoW, but I'm done with it, been trying to leave it for years, but AoC end game failed when that launched. TOR plays just like WoW, so my opinion was different than yours. Also being backed by Bioware (have they ever made a bad game), I think is the only MMO that could possibly have the funding and the IP name to actually compete. WoW's subs are dropping and Pandas are a joke, most people that started when I started are quitting. 



Mussels said:


> anybody won with the steam giveaways this year? i dreamed that i won, and was really, really pissed about how slow the downloads went.
> 
> then i woke up and had no steam freebies, and still slow internet.



I wish, 10 games of my choice would have been awesome  I just bought the Humble Bundle and pretended like I won.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> TOR plays just like WoW, so my opinion was different than yours. Also being backed by Bioware (have they ever made a bad game), I think is the only MMO that could possibly have the funding and the IP name to actually compete. WoW's subs are dropping and Pandas are a joke, most people that started when I started are quitting.



You've never played Dragon Age 2 then.  I'm holding out for Guildwars 2. It should have a very interesting combat system.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 14, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Have you played ToR Beta? I tried it and was kind of disappointed. For a game that supposed to be a WoW-killer it has a ways to go imo



Aye, played a beta weekend and I basically dumped the idea of paying for it the minute I started playing (after the huge intros, which were cool).

Old Republic Beta = Old Graphics, Old Gameplay, Lag, a very unpolished UI and combat felt so unresponsive to the commands I used that I had no idea what was happening.

Games from 2007 already knew how to not let your characters' weapon disappear in their clothes. ToR does not.

I predict this game will be f2p or dead within a year after release.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Been in the beta since August. And played woW since Jan 1st 2005. Had great times in WoW, but I'm done with it, been trying to leave it for years, but AoC end game failed when that launched. TOR plays just like WoW, so my opinion was different than yours. Also being backed by Bioware (have they ever made a bad game), I think is the only MMO that could possibly have the funding and the IP name to actually compete. WoW's subs are dropping and Pandas are a joke, most people that started when I started are quitting.



Bioware is not what it used to be. The name is just a shell with completely different contents from the times it made Good Stuff like Baldur's Gate.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> You've never played Dragon Age 2 then.  I'm holding out for Guildwars 2. It should have a very interesting combat system.



I own both 1 and 2, own 1 for PC and for console actually. Enjoy them both as well, but I realize they are different types of games. If I wanted to do some hacking and slashing, but a bit more with RTS style, then I would play 1. If I wanted to just murder without much worry for team mechanics and pausing gameplay, and play more of the role of my own character, I would play 2.



Thrackan said:


> Games from 2007 already knew how to not let your characters' weapon disappear in their clothes. ToR does not.
> 
> I predict this game will be f2p or dead within a year after release.



When I sheath my huge 2 handed sword on Skyrim, it magically attaches to my back (magnets?). 

It sounds as though you cast your opinion without ever playing an MMO before. I've played almost all of them out there, and payed attention to many trends. And with the fall of WoW subs, and the massive IP that TOR has, backed by Bioware, who is backed by EA (Who might be the only publisher with the money to support a MMO to push for another huge sub pool). I think your prediction will be far off, especially considering they said they only need about 500k subs to be fine, and there is supposedly 3 million pre-orders out there right now (by the way, that is the largest number ever for pre-orders by an MMO except WoW). Even right now in Early Access the server count is greater than any other MMO ever made (except WoW). And there is another sub based MMO out there that is doing fine and hasn't gone f2p yet, RIFT. If RIFT can make it, a Star Wars IP being made by Bioware definitely can. And the graphics are on par (I'd say better) than just about anything except Age of Conan. MMO's aren't about graphics, it's about content.

Also I never had any lag issues, and the UI worked great for me. I'd like to see a few more map options, but as soon as they open up modding to the community (what do you think made the WoW I great, they have taken so many ideas from mods) it will get better. The reason all new MMO's fail is because everyone who has only played WoW as an MMO steps into a new game and says "this doesn't have the content and the polish than an 8 year old game that takes in over 100 million dollars a month has"... no surprise companies fold, most of those people were there for WoW's launch, I remember my server being down for 2 - 3 days at a time, and lagging like crazy, or not seeing clothes on anyone.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 14, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Aye, played a beta weekend and I basically dumped the idea of paying for it the minute I started playing (after the huge intros, which were cool).
> 
> Old Republic Beta = Old Graphics, Old Gameplay, Lag, a very unpolished UI and combat felt so unresponsive to the commands I used that I had no idea what was happening.
> 
> ...



My thoughts as well. I found the graphics for beta atrocious. Maybe they arent releasing the full high res packs until release, though with a 13gb download I dont see why not. It will have a huge following just because of the name though. Rift was about a hundred times more polished during its beta. 

Remember Bioware was bought by EA, so they probably moved a lot of their better programmers to other EA projects, and the EA heads are probably in charge of the Bioware projects.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 14, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> My thoughts as well. I found the graphics for beta atrocious. Maybe they arent releasing the full high res packs until release, though with a 13gb download I dont see why not. It will have a huge following just because of the name though. Rift was about a hundred times more polished during its beta.


A public beta is basically what MMO's use to attract players, so I doubt these aren't the final graphics.
I know it will sell well, but I doubt people will pay subscription fees for long.


> *Remember Bioware was bought by EA, so they probably moved a lot of their better programmers to other EA projects, and the EA heads are probably in charge of the Bioware projects.*



Exactly what happened.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I own both 1 and 2, own 1 for PC and for console actually. Enjoy them both as well, but I realize they are different types of games. If I wanted to do some hacking and slashing, but a bit more with RTS style, then I would play 1. If I wanted to just murder without much worry for team mechanics and pausing gameplay, and play more of the role of my own character, I would play 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, missed your post the first time (how could I?)...

Magically magnetic attachments are ok, but non-clipping graphics? I've seen a bit of Skyrim since my gf plays it, but at least that is ok. I'm all but impressed by the rest of it graphics wise though. It's still on console levels.

Yes, I've played other MMO's. I've actually played another Star Wars MMO (Galaxies) for quite a while, so ToR was obviously compared to that game in my mind.

WoW is a world apart as far as the commercial end is concerned, but it's also on the brink of falling apart. WoW player numbers are dropping like flies nowadays.

RIFT looks like it can hold on for a couple of years, but all MMO's have that one big problem: you have to support it long-term.

Yes, ToR is selling well. I'm just saying that lots of those people will not be playing for longer than a month, being disappointed and all. The only reason ToR pre-orders are topping WoW (and Galaxies at the time, comparing it to another SW brand) is that Internet coverage is even far more widespread, and the concept of an MMO, a life on the web, is an integrated thing in society now.
Unfortunately, it's also a pretty integrated concept to buy crap games for too much cash, and discard it after a month. ToR will not survive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Sorry, missed your post the first time (how could I?)...
> 
> Magically magnetic attachments are ok, but non-clipping graphics? I've seen a bit of Skyrim since my gf plays it, but at least that is ok. I'm all but impressed by the rest of it graphics wise though. It's still on console levels.
> 
> ...



I don't agree, magic magnetic swords are just as immersion breaking as clipping. It's going to be hard to compare Galaxies to TOR, Galaxies was a different type of MMO, it was an RPers heaven. It had non-combat classes, TOR would be easier compared to WoW. And yes, internet coverage is much larger, and the fact that WoW introduced so many new people to this genre, that the pool of available players out there from that is just much larger than it was before. Which is why the falling subs of WoW times perfectly with the launch of TOR, huge IP, this is the greatest chance any MMO has had a chance to succeed. Subs will move, and where to? Most likely TOR, it will succeed, the numbers say so, you just don't seem to like it and think it will fail based on your opinion of the game. But the numbers are there for it to make it, and make it big.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't agree, magic magnetic swords are just as immersion breaking as clipping. It's going to be hard to compare Galaxies to TOR, Galaxies was a different type of MMO, it was an RPers heaven. It had non-combat classes, TOR would be easier compared to WoW. And yes, internet coverage is much larger, and the fact that WoW introduced so many new people to this genre, that the pool of available players out there from that is just much larger than it was before. Which is why the falling subs of WoW times perfectly with the launch of TOR, huge IP, this is the greatest chance any MMO has had a chance to succeed. Subs will move, and where to? Most likely TOR, it will succeed, the numbers say so, you just don't seem to like it and think it will fail based on your opinion of the game. But the numbers are there for it to make it, and make it big.



Got a point there, can't deny it. I just feel like that the subscription-based MMO business plan is dying altogether, and that this is the reason ToR would fail. UNLESS it brings something completely new and shiny to the play, and not another classic MMO.

I would love to see ToR succeed, cause I'm a huge Star Wars fan. I hope it's much better than what I experienced so far. I just can't justify paying a monthly fee for the 5 hours a week I would be able to play it.

Slightly back offtopic though: I got the Defense Grid full pack from Steam this weekend. Lovely little TD game for 6 euro something. Offer lasts for another 2 hours:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12519/


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> anybody won with the steam giveaways this year? i dreamed that i won, and was really, really pissed about how slow the downloads went.
> 
> then i woke up and had no steam freebies, and still slow internet.



I'm one of those people who habitually doesn't win contests, and then buys something the day before the price drops 50%.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 14, 2011)

Irony said:


> I'm one of those people who habitually doesn't win contests, and then buys something the day before the price drops 50%.



Then your username fits you perfectly


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks. I went to a lot of mental effort to pick that name. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Don't think this deal has been posted.







Thrackan said:


> Got a point there, can't deny it. I just feel like that the subscription-based MMO business plan is dying altogether, and that this is the reason ToR would fail. UNLESS it brings something completely new and shiny to the play, and not another classic MMO.
> 
> I would love to see ToR succeed, cause I'm a huge Star Wars fan. I hope it's much better than what I experienced so far. I just can't justify paying a monthly fee for the 5 hours a week I would be able to play it.



Sub model isn't dieing, it's just their is very limited room at the top for them. Most people play numerous games, but it's hard to commit to numerous MMO's, $15 a month isn't bad, but $30, $5, or even more if you have a significantly other in the house that plays them it will just double those costs. So the "top dog" will most likely always been sub based, and the only way anything under it can remain alive is by going F2P with Micro Transactions. And yeah if you are going to spend a small amount of time on an MMO it probably won't be worth the cost.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't agree, magic magnetic swords are just as immersion breaking as clipping. It's going to be hard to compare Galaxies to TOR, Galaxies was a different type of MMO, it was an RPers heaven. It had non-combat classes, TOR would be easier compared to WoW. And yes, internet coverage is much larger, and the fact that WoW introduced so many new people to this genre, that the pool of available players out there from that is just much larger than it was before. Which is why the falling subs of WoW times perfectly with the launch of TOR, huge IP, this is the greatest chance any MMO has had a chance to succeed. Subs will move, and where to? Most likely TOR, it will succeed, the numbers say so, you just don't seem to like it and think it will fail based on your opinion of the game. But the numbers are there for it to make it, and make it big.



I would also argue that the numbers are there to make this the biggest flop in gaming history. Its already the most expensive game ever created, and if people get bored of the same old' WoW-Type gameplay then they just wont play it. 

From what I see it hasnt evolved the genre very much. Same game, different skins. Gaming genres are supposed to grow and develop, not maintain the status-quo created from EVERQUEST 15 years ago.  What you're saying is just what the EA devs have been saying, and quite frankly I'm not buying it. 

At risk of turning this thread back on topic I will save my thoughts for a future- SWTOR thread lol.

Also, nope I havent won my wishlist yet. I hope I do, and I hope Anno 2070 goes on sale this christmas.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> I would also argue that the numbers are there to make this the biggest flop in gaming history. Its already the most expensive game ever created, and if people get bored of the same old' WoW-Type gameplay then they just wont play it.



People have been happy with WoWs status quo since 2004. I enjoyed Vanilla the most, new things were added after, but I never felt the game was the same and been trying to find something else to play since then. Casual players swarmed there and honestly the game hasn't changed in years and no one seems to care, infact, when they finally brought decently difficult 5 mans back, all Blizzard was faced with was a bunch of crying noobs.

But I agree, different time, different thread (there is a SWTOR clubhouse, but the OP hasn't been active in probably over 6 months).


----------



## theJesus (Dec 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't think this deal has been posted.
> 
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/111214/Capture155.jpg[/URL]


I posted it, just without a picture/link


----------



## mcloughj (Dec 15, 2011)

Bulletstorm is €5 today on Origin.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 15, 2011)

mcloughj said:


> Bulletstorm is €5 today on Origin.



Must be an Europe only deal


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> People have been happy with WoWs status quo since 2004. I enjoyed Vanilla the most, new things were added after, but I never felt the game was the same and been trying to find something else to play since then. Casual players swarmed there and honestly the game hasn't changed in years and no one seems to care, infact, when they finally brought decently difficult 5 mans back, all Blizzard was faced with was a bunch of crying noobs.



Seems like you contradict yourself a little. You enjoyed Vanilla WoW the most and not the expansions. This leads me to believe that you got a little bored with WoW and the new content didn't increase your interest in the game, and couldn't re-create that original experience. 

Now did WoW game play change for the worse over the last several expansions? Or are you just tired of doing the same old thing over and over again? Hey, more content must equal more fun right? Well not if you're still pressing the same buttons that do the same things. This is why its time for MMOs to evolve away from the WoW model, not try to stick to it like SWTOR.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Seems like you contradict yourself a little. You enjoyed Vanilla WoW the most and not the expansions. This leads me to believe that you got a little bored with WoW and the new content didn't increase your interest in the game, and couldn't re-create that original experience.
> 
> Now did WoW game play change for the worse over the last several expansions? Or are you just tired of doing the same old thing over and over again? Hey, more content must equal more fun right? Well not if you're still pressing the same buttons that do the same things. This is why its time for MMOs to evolve away from the WoW model, not try to stick to it like SWTOR.



No contradiction at all. I enjoyed that original experience because it was actually difficult. Not even 1% of guilds on any given server will have downed cthun during vanilla, heck not even every server had him down, I think maybe 10-15 servers did. So you assume wrong, my problem with the game was not on minor gameplay changes (I still found the gameplay fun), it was on difficulty and the rate that content released. And only reason I mention rate was because the content was easy, so it was downed fast and the dev's couldn't keep up with the rate they needed to introduce new content. Instead it should have been less content and more difficult. 

So yes pretty the same buttons is just fine, I played AoC for quite a while, and it was fun, but it was also annoying as hell being melee in that game, sometimes I wanted to just relax.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 15, 2011)

My feelings on WoW went both ways. I was an early Beta tester, who went on to subscribe for 4 1/2 years. Eventually, the "daily" grind (pun intended), and repetitive nature wore me down. But what exposed me to be worn down initially, was the change in challenge. They listened too much to the ones crying that they couldn't see the newest top-end raid content with their Strat or Scholo gear. those people needed to be told to take their money elsewhere, but instead, they forced me to. I've not found anything that tied me up like WoW did (altho with Tribes:Ascend in beta, and Skyrim mods coming in a month, that may change), but I'm not going back. It was just too much like work, and not enough work at the same time. I'm willing to grind for cash for the latest enchant because I need it to make a difference in the newest Boss Fight. I'm not willing to spend all day grinding dailies because the newest boss fight is lame, and I'm bored.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/111215/Capture168.png[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Must be an Europe only deal



It's on Origin Kurgan not Steam


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 16, 2011)

Magicka is the new Daily Giveaway Deal on Steam! great game for €2,50


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 19, 2011)

The Steam Holiday Sale has started!
Start revving up your wallets!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 19, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> The Steam Holiday Sale has started!
> Start revving up your wallets!



Ah crap. But yay.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 19, 2011)

steam store page seems to be having issues.  I'm getting 503 intermittently


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 19, 2011)

theJesus said:


> steam store page seems to be having issues.  I'm getting 503 intermittently



Great somebody realized this too. I was stoned when this happened and I thought I was just extra high, but I wasn't. I originally wanted to buy Dead Island for 50% off [It was the last day of ''Wishlist Sales.''] I was like cool, let me go check how much money I have left in the bank. After I checked, I went back to Steam and noticed it was now 33% off. Now I was like wait a minute. I don't see any more ''Wishlist Sales,'' just Steams normal homepage with no sale. I refresh it several times and still the same thing. So, I was like damn this is some good weed. But, I knew it wasn't. I opened Internet Explorer and wen to the same URL. After that, it was a comepletely new logo "Holiday Sale till Jan 2.'' type sale. (Like last years.) 

Now, all that said. I wanted my Dead Island at 50%, but the Steam team screwed me over and now its _33%?! _ So, now I am stuck with the 503 Errors, due to Steam Tech probably screwing up their transition of sales, games, etc. Or, they have a shitty servers and they can't control their own bandwidth? 

So, which should I get?

Dead Island - 33%
Dues Ex - 33%


----------



## qubit (Dec 19, 2011)

@alexsubri

I'd go with Deus Ex - I'm not generally a fan of horror/zombie games (except Left4Dead of course).

@theJesus

I'm also getting intermittent 503's.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 19, 2011)

Fable 3, $12. To buy, or not to buy?


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 19, 2011)

@alexsubri

I'd wait to see if either of those games aren't getting an extra discount on the daily deals


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

@ Alex

I would go with Dead Island, I own both, and enjoyed it more. Especially once you add in friends. Plus the locations of the game is just gorgeous, I love that engine.



Ninkobwi said:


> Fable 3, $12. To buy, or not to buy?



Too much money for that game, I didn't like the setting of it.


----------



## burtram (Dec 19, 2011)

+1 for dead island, fun game. I put 111 hours into it according to steam.


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 20, 2011)

Serious Sam 3 BFE + Serious Sam HD 1&2 = ~37 bucks?
hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Is anybody participating in Steams's Holiday Sale Gift Pile?

I don't own any of the games required to do the current objectives, but I'm thinking about getting one or two because they're cheap ($5 or less).  Are any of them actually good?

Currently listed are:
-*Orcs Must Die!*
Deck the Halls - Complete the Hallway using only the Arrow Wall trap, weapons, and spells

-*Bunch of Heroes*
Holiday Survivor - Survive up to the 20th wave in Santa's map

-*EDGE*
Snowblind - Find the six hidden switches in the snow-covered levels in December

-*Cargo! The Quest for Gravity*
2012 - it’s almost there - The Christmas bell tolls! You have been blessed with a present.

-*Anomaly: Warzone Earth*
Santa's Challenge - Grab 20 Santa's gifts from missions 2-4 to get yourself a nice prize


----------



## ZakkWylde (Dec 20, 2011)

I just played orcs must die for the first time to get that achievement, seems pretty decent. I know my cousin has beaten it and thought it was solid. I think its worth the 3 bucks. Haven't played or really heard anything about the other ones listed. Also I think we could get a sharing or trading thing going on here with these steam coupons, could really benefit everyone


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2011)

pity i dont own any of those games, and with my work schedule (working 2x shifts a day with a gap in between) doesnt leave me shit all time for gaming.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

ZakkWylde said:


> I just played orcs must die for the first time to get that achievement, seems pretty decent. I know my cousin has beaten it and thought it was solid. I think its worth the 3 bucks. Haven't played or really heard anything about the other ones listed. Also I think we could get a sharing or trading thing going on here with these steam coupons, could really benefit everyone


Alright, I'll give it a go.  Edge looks good too.

As for trading/sharing coupons, I got a 25% off any valve game coupon for clicking on the gift pile thing lol.  I was thinking about giving it away since there aren't valve games I don't already have that I want.


Mussels said:


> pity i dont own any of those games, and with my work schedule (working 2x shifts a day with a gap in between) doesnt leave me shit all time for gaming.


Give me your account creds and I'll play for you


----------



## sixequalszero (Dec 20, 2011)

I have edge! Wait no I don't... But not too many games in general.
I'd imagine that third prize would be fairly useless for most people... >.< They sure love giving half life away.








Not available? Then why mention it. -.-


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

sixequalszero said:


> I have edge! Wait no I don't... But not too many games in general.
> I'd imagine that third prize would be fairly useless for most people... >.< They sure love giving half life away.
> 
> 
> ...


Grand prize would be fucking awesome.  Every single game on Steam.   They'd need to send me a few hard drives too 

Yeah, third prize is just kinda, ehhh.

Anyways, I've got 3 lumps of coal and a 25% off valve games coupon.  I think I'm going to save all my coal and hope for at least second prize . . . well, then again, the odds are so low.  But I'm afraid I'll trade my coal and get another worthless valve coupon.

edit:  This is a good way for them to bring in some cash.  Most people will have to purchase the games featured to be able to do the objectives and then by the time they get 7 lumps of coal to trade in for a "gift" they'll have probably spent more than that gift is worth anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2011)

i got a bunch of free valve games to give away, and a 33% off any valve game coupon

no coal at all. i am coal free and good for the environment.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you decide to buy some of those games to do the objectives then?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Did you decide to buy some of those games to do the objectives then?



nah but i got free gifts for clicking various buttons.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> nah but i got free gifts for clicking various buttons.


Really?  Which ones?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2011)

HL2 ep1, HL2, portal, -33% off any valve title.


not sure why i have four and not just two.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

I meant which buttons lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I meant which buttons lol



i got one free one by going to the main thingy, and another by checking what they gave me first.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Huh, then where did the other two come from?   I only got 2 from doing that.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Huh, then where did the other two come from?   I only got 2 from doing that.



effed if i know. clearly i'm just special.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I would normally be jealous, but you didn't get anything worth being jealous over anyways


----------



## theJesus (Dec 20, 2011)

Five games just got added to the Humble Indie Bundle #4.

So, assuming you pay more than the average (currently $5.16), then you get all of the following games:

And Yet It Moves
Bit.Trip Runner
Cave Story+
Cogs
Crayon Physics Deluxe
Gratuitous Space Battles
Hammerfight
Jamestown
NightSky HD
Shank
Super Meat Boy
VVVVVV


----------



## Mr McC (Dec 20, 2011)

Anybody know why the Lego Batman offer is listed as "unavailable in my region" (Spain) on the Steam store page?


----------



## Prime (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm hoping for a killer Bastion deal


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 21, 2011)

Picked up Dungeons of Dreadmore for $1.24. Tried the "demo" ;D for a few hours and had fun with it. Might as well support the developer!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> Picked up Dungeons of Dreadmore for $1.24. Tried the "demo" ;D for a few hours and had fun with it. Might as well support the developer!


Don't forget to make some Diggle Nog for the achievement/objective for the gift pile thingy or whatever.


----------



## sixequalszero (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh wow. 75% off valve. Thanks. >_>
If only I could use my 25% off as well.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2011)

All I've gotten is the 25% off valve and now 5 lumps of coal.  At least today I was able to get two of those without having to buy any games.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 21, 2011)

I got a coupon for X3: Gold, exchangable between march 2nd 2012 and march 1st, 2012...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2011)

Prime said:


> I'm hoping for a killer Bastion deal



me too I want that and trine2

Also Allience of valient arms is in the free section its an FPS but based off the UT3 engine I got it and its pretty sweet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 21, 2011)

theJesus said:


> All I've gotten is the 25% off valve and now 5 lumps of coal.  At least today I was able to get two of those without having to buy any games.



Wish I got coal instead of my Orange Box (of which I own every single title already...). That way I would have more entries into the final drawing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2011)

So where do I retrieve my gifts or coal? The new little message thing top right in Steam? 

Pretty sure wasn't anything there last night. I changed my password to some crazy shit after the latest hacking scares and it's written down at home and can't log in at work now cause I keep forgetting to bring it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2011)

Crap I went to buy Batman LEGO and my wife took my wallet this morning. I think she gets emails from Steam now to warn her about the sales assults on my wallet.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Crap I went to buy Batman LEGO and my wife took my wallet this morning. I think she gets emails from Steam now to warn her about the sales assults on my wallet.


You mean you actually type your CC info in, instead of just having it linked to PayPal?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So where do I retrieve my gifts or coal? The new little message thing top right in Steam?
> 
> Pretty sure wasn't anything there last night. I changed my password to some crazy shit after the latest hacking scares and it's written down at home and can't log in at work now cause I keep forgetting to bring it.


Yeah, click on that and then click where it says "x new items in your inventory".  It always says 0 for me in that little popup, but my items still show up when I click it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 22, 2011)

Woot!! Picked up Duke for $9.99 and NVN 2: Platinum Edition for $4.99 

DNF may be dated but i'll pay 10 bones for it anyday


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Woot!! Picked up Duke for $9.99 and NVN 2: Platinum Edition for $4.99
> 
> DNF may be dated but i'll pay 10 bones for it anyday



NVN 2 is a super way to waste some time.  Not as great as the first, but it's still a top notch RPG action, using the only rules that really matter.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> NVN 2 is a super way to waste some time.



Never got into the first one >_<  but i have been playing the FaceBook game ( i kno its nothing like the game really) and i used to enjoy Icewind Dale alot back in the day


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Never got into the first one >_<  but i have been playing the FaceBook game ( i kno its nothing like the game really) and i used to enjoy Icewind Dale alot back in the day



I'm such a geek that I remember when the book The Crystal Shard came out, and how awesome I thought it was.  I think I was in 7th or 8th grade.  EDIT:  1988, so I was a Freshman in high school.


----------



## Irony (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked up Portal 2 while it was 9.99


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 22, 2011)

Irony said:


> I picked up Portal 2 while it was 9.99



Wise choice 

Defense Grid for €2.24 and I just bought it for a bargain as well...

Still in doubt about F12011


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 22, 2011)

Batman Worth $25? I'm tempted. little time!


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 22, 2011)

Thursday, December 22, 2011. Steam Sales have disappointed me. ;( Quick someone make a first-world problems meme about it! Here I'll caption it:

"Steam has no games for sale that I want. 
Have to pay full price for Skyrim."


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 22, 2011)

Limbo is pwn, Mass Effect is classic, the rest is meh.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope there are good discounts on Mass Effect 1 and 2. I once wanted to buy both but i missed the deal. I'm also hoping for TES:Morrowin and Skyrim discounts. Already have the Oblivion...


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 22, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I hope there are good discounts on Mass Effect 1 and 2. I once wanted to buy both but i missed the deal. I'm also hoping for TES:Morrowin and Skyrim discounts. Already have the Oblivion...



Mass Effect 1 and 2 are on discount right now. €3,74 and €4,99, hard to go wrong there


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2011)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution $9.99 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HRZ29K/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok for ten bucks DX:HR I might have to bite as just not sure how much time I will end up playing this as opposed to other new games I own.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok for ten bucks DX:HR I might have to bite as just not sure how much time I will end up playing this as opposed to other new games I own.



Go for it either way.  I also got a $5 credit toward a PC game download on Amazon good in January 2012, not too bad at all!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 22, 2011)

My question is, how does DLC work with that?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My question is, how does DLC work with that?



you'd have to buy it seperately i guess, like always


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 22, 2011)

If my $5 coupon was valid by now, I would have already bought it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2011)

wish i could get Deus Ex HR but amazon wont accept my paypal... I haz a sad


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 23, 2011)

Gifting isn't available, or I'd offer to take PayPal from you and gift it to you


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> My question is, how does DLC work with that?



Amazon gives the cdkey which activates on steam. While activating, it comes up at DEHR + (seems like Tactical dlc is no longer included). 

!!edit!! I've been hearing that recent purchases didn't include the tactical dlc. I don't know why it's changed, but keep it in mind.


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 23, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Amazon gives the cdkey which activates on steam. While activating, it comes up at DEHR + (seems like Tactical dlc is no longer included).
> 
> !!edit!! I've been hearing that recent purchases didn't include the tactical dlc. I don't know why it's changed, but keep it in mind.



You can buy those DLC's for less than $2 on steam


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rage is 14.99 on steam right now. I think i am going to get it. Has some of the issues been worked out yet? Such as the texture pop and such?


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 23, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Rage is 14.99 on steam right now. I think i am going to get it. Has some of the issues been worked out yet? Such as the texture pop and such?



bump


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 23, 2011)

Bought just EYE Divine Cybermancy. Others are not interesting or too expensive.


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 23, 2011)

Spent the best $19 of my life 

$10 - Mass Effect 2
$9 - Deus Ex Human Revolution


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 23, 2011)

I too would be interested in Rage at $15 if most of the bugs were worked out.

Edit: Looks like there are still a lot of complex workarounds for Rage: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2154053



alexsubri said:


> You can buy those DLC's for less than $2 on steam









Did I miss a sale?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I too would be interested in Rage at $15 if most of the bugs were worked out.
> 
> Edit: Looks like there are still a lot of complex workarounds for Rage: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2154053
> 
> ...



You can get them at Gamersgate.com if you'd like:

DE:HR The Missing Link $5.09
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DD-DEHRML/deus-ex-human-revolution-the-missing-link
DE:HR Explosive Mission pack $1.01
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DXHREMP/deus-ex-human-revolution-explosive-mission-pack


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 23, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I too would be interested in Rage at $15 if most of the bugs were worked out.
> 
> Edit: Looks like there are still a lot of complex workarounds for Rage: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2154053
> 
> ...



With the reception RAGE got I would wait, next sale on RAGE will have it @ $10 3 months tops.

RAGE is a top game for some a let down for others make your own mind up as its a game to be found in a bargain bin soon.
For me a top game BTW


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Wise choice
> 
> Defense Grid for €2.24 and I just bought it for a bargain as well...
> 
> Still in doubt about F12011



Well F1 2010 was worth the money!


----------



## Irony (Dec 23, 2011)

DiRT3 is 18.99 on steam. I already have it though..


----------



## theJesus (Dec 23, 2011)

Audiosurf is 2.49 on Steam.  One of my favorite games


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2011)

anyone want to trade an item on steam to get that achievement thingy?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> anyone want to trade an item on steam to get that achievement thingy?


Yes.  thejesus_yhwh


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 23, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Audiosurf is 2.49 on Steam.  One of my favorite games


And I'm gonna get it! 


Mussels said:


> anyone want to trade an item on steam to get that achievement thingy?





theJesus said:


> Yes.  thejesus_yhwh


So far, "free" achievements have only given me coal. No idea if it's supposed to be like that, but I've read some users get games and other coupons. :s


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 23, 2011)

what is audiosurf?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 23, 2011)

I've gotten coupons and coal.

Audiosurf is an awesome game that lets you choose music from your own collection to generate tracks for you to "surf" on and match colored blocks


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2011)

50% off oblivion game of the year thanks to the trade with jesus.


jesus saves - 50% off a decent game! (pity i already have it)


----------



## theJesus (Dec 24, 2011)

And all I got was another lump of coal.  Should've traded with someone else


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 24, 2011)

I have 50% off Psychonauts! Want to trade?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 24, 2011)

OMFG, seriously I just got 50% off a game that's already 75% off.  Worthless.

Sure, JP, I'll trade the coupon I just got.  thejesus_yhwh


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2011)

theJesus said:


> And all I got was another lump of coal.  Should've traded with someone else



i just did the audiosurf one and got me a piece of coal. sahweeeeeet.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 24, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Worthless.


That's pretty much all of them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2011)

Nobody has a coupon that will work for Skyrim, right? I'd gladly trade Bioshock and a 50% off Valve coupon for it!


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 24, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Nobody has a coupon that will work for Skyrim, right?


Bethesda actually wants you to pay full price for it.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 24, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Bethesda actually wants you to pay full price for it.


It's actually _worth_ full price.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2011)

theJesus said:


> It's actually _worth_ full price.



Now it's only $40 on steam, so those who haven't gotten it yet can now enjoy


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 24, 2011)

Well, I guess DD is lucky, Skyrim has just got on sale. 


















EDIT: Damn ISP. Internet crapped out on me, got ninja'd.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 24, 2011)

manofthem said:


> Now it's only $40 on steam, so those who haven't gotten it yet can now enjoy


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 24, 2011)

Just grabbed Portal 2 for me and the Misses for $27.49 Awwwwww yeah.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just grabbed Portal 2 for me and the Misses for $27.49 Awwwwww yeah.


You must have missed it when it was like $10 or something


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 24, 2011)

Yeah, but I was broke at the time. 

But 27.49 for two copies is fine for me.


----------



## Irony (Dec 24, 2011)

I got it for 10, lol.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, but I was broke at the time.
> 
> But 27.49 for two copies is fine for me.


Oh, well for two copies that's not bad.  I thought you meant for one 

Whatever, I bought it at launch, so I have no room to speak


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Best way to trade gifts, lol, free objective ftw!


----------



## nt300 (Dec 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just grabbed Portal 2 for me and the Misses for $27.49 Awwwwww yeah.


Good price for two Portal 2s. Is this a good game?


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 25, 2011)

great co-op game. at least on xbox. not sure how it is with PC (as you cant see partner's screen unless sitting right next to each other)


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> great co-op game. at least on xbox. not sure how it is with PC (as you cant see partner's screen unless sitting right next to each other)



on the PC you can see each others screen.. i think its Shift by default it pops up a mini camera showing you what your friend is currently seeing..  and portal2 is a great game i had alot of fun with it


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> great co-op game. at least on xbox. not sure how it is with PC (as you cant see partner's screen unless sitting right next to each other)



you can see via their view by holding tab i think it was. its much better on PC.


----------



## ufgy20 (Dec 25, 2011)

Beat you too it Mussels  Merry Christmas Guys!


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 25, 2011)

two birds with one stone! oh yes. merry holidays for those non-denominational folks!


----------



## theJesus (Dec 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Best way to trade gifts, lol, free objective ftw!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111224/Capture029995.jpg


Yeah, Mussels and I just traded coal to each other.   Except it was really buggy and took us like five minutes to get it working and even then we ended up having to do two separate trades instead just one cross-trade.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 25, 2011)

someone trade coal with me   steam name: immortal420


----------



## manofthem (Dec 25, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> someone trade coal with me   steam name: immortal420



Sure, just tell me how to do it


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh dear, this Steam sale is lethal but awesome.
Here's what I have bought recently -

Back To The Future - Complete Collection
Bionic Commando
Company Of Heroes - Complete
Dark Sector
Ghostbusters
Hard Reset
Hawx
Hydrophobia Prophecy
Killing Floor - Complete
Limbo
Magicka
Orcs Must Die
Tom Clancy's Endwar
Tom Clancy's R6 Vegas
Tom Clancy's R6 Vegas 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell - Double Agent
Trine
Wings Of Prey

And it still probably comes to less than one console game 
Merry Xmas to everyone at TPU.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 25, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Well F1 2010 was worth the money!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111223/Capture028092.jpg



Lol, not for me. It was a buggy piece of crap compared to the good ol' Grand Prix games.
And since I sold my G25 about half a year ago I haven't touched many race games at all.

So I didn't get it


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 25, 2011)

I really hope Anno 2070 goes on sale today. Its Ubisoft though so I doubt it


----------



## reverze (Dec 26, 2011)

www.amazon.com/Electronic-Arts-40834ttlefield-32-Battlefield/dp/B005WWZUQ0/

BF3 -42% on amazon


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 26, 2011)

Ninkobwi said:


> I really hope Anno 2070 goes on sale today. Its Ubisoft though so I doubt it



i got mine for $25


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Oh dear, this Steam sale is lethal but awesome
> 
> Dark Sector



Edit: Dark Sector still on sale, woohoo grabbing it. Thanks Mars


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 26, 2011)

Bastoin for $5, Beat Hazard for $2.49. What a glorious day!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2011)

Good sales today, picked up TDU2, RF:A, and Bulletstorm.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 26, 2011)

Bastion and finally, Fallout 3 GOTY for me today. Too many games not enough hours in the day.  It's a nice problem.


----------



## Irony (Dec 26, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Bastion and finally, Fallout 3 GOTY for me today. Too many games not enough hours in the day.  It's a nice problem.



My problem is too many games, too many nosy people in my house.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 27, 2011)

I also picked up Bulletstorm and TDU2


----------



## Kwod (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a number of games including Batman AA GOTY.....but was curious about the GFX of Archam City, are they better?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2011)

Kwod said:


> Got a number of games including Batman AA GOTY.....but was curious about the GFX of Archam City, are they better?



Arkham Asylum has some great graphics when it's cranked....are you not a fan? Haven't tried Arkham City yet but from what I have seen they have improved on the GFX.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 27, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I also picked up Bulletstorm and TDU2



Damn it I want to get those but alas my chrimbo funds are now depleted  It goes so quick when you have all these great games on sale.....PC gaming rocks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's a great deal for all ye Batman freaks:

http://www.greenmangaming.co.uk/games/action/batman-arkham-city/

use as voucher: 

JOLLY-BRUCE-WAYNE - Grab Batman: Arkham City for a massive 60% off! (Valid from 1600 GMT 26th December until 1600 GMT 27th December)

Hurry up! Got it yesterday, checkout 17,75$


----------



## Tokio (Dec 27, 2011)

TDU2 only $3.39 atm. Offer ends in 2 hours.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/9930/


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 27, 2011)

You guys (seriously) recommend TDU2? 
Because I wasn't really impressed by the 1st one.
(not that i have the hardware to run it at the moment...but anyway)


----------



## Kwod (Dec 27, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Arkham Asylum has some great graphics when it's cranked....are you not a fan? Haven't tried Arkham City yet but from what I have seen they have improved on the GFX.



I think they're good texture wise, just a bit bland of phsx and lighting etc..


----------



## burtram (Dec 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> You guys (seriously) recommend TDU2?
> Because I wasn't really impressed by the 1st one.
> (not that i have the hardware to run it at the moment...but anyway)



I've been enjoying the game so far. I've driven 100% or the roads on the first island (Ibiza) and now moved onto Hawaii. Once you get used to the arcade controls and handling, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## mcloughj (Dec 27, 2011)

I have seven bits of coal 6 fairly useless cut price vouchers and two games(HL2:EP1 and EDGE). If you were me would you craft the coal and risk getting another voucher?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 28, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone was up for a trade?

I've got four coupons that I don't intend to use, and would like something else (coal would be great, though other coupons would be nice, depending); -25% Valve, -50% Beat Hazard Complete Pack, -33% Valve Complete Pack, and -33% Tropico 4.

Anyone interested in a trade just PM me your steam information.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2011)

yea i got the typical -33% off valve and -50% off Men Of War Assualt Squad. both are worthless to me.


----------



## DZZRtt (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, got Evil Genius and two Valve coupons -33% and -25%.Who's willing to trade?
Oh  can get Saints Row the thirs for les than 19 $.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 28, 2011)

Got me Sonic Generations yesterday.. damn this game is good while stoned


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

anybody want the ship? got two coupons for it, and would rather give them away than have them offend me in my inventory.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> anybody want the ship? got two coupons for it, and would rather give them away than have them offend me in my inventory.



Seems that is some kind of pass-it-around game, because you get 2 gift coupons when you get the game


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll take one Mussels please


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> I'll take one Mussels please



message me on steam, cant see you in my friends list


----------



## sapetto (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone want -33% off Skyrim ?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

sapetto said:


> Anyone want -33% off Skyrim ?



doesnt everyone? cept me, who already has it


----------



## DZZRtt (Dec 28, 2011)

sapetto said:


> Anyone want -33% off Skyrim ?


too bad i have region restrictions and cant buy any off Bethesda games.
Btw I wonder if it possible to get something really usefull, or it's just only coupons?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> doesnt everyone? cept me, who already has it



You are the only one on TPU with Skyrim...


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 28, 2011)

As far as coupons go, I've got 25% off Valve, 50% off Psychonauts, 33% off Renegade Ops and 33% off THQ. Will trade two of them for one Holiday Coal. PM me for Steam contact (or just add me to your friends list).



burtram said:


> I've been enjoying the game so far. I've driven 100% or the roads on the first island (Ibiza) and now moved onto Hawaii. Once you get used to the arcade controls and handling, it's a lot of fun.


So it's like the 1st one, but with more content. Fair enough. I'll hold off until I have a computer that can handle the graphics load.


mcloughj said:


> I have seven bits of coal 6 fairly useless cut price vouchers and two games(HL2:EP1 and EDGE). If you were me would you craft the coal and risk getting another voucher?


Not really. Six pieces of coal equals six entries in the Jan. 2nd contest, which is worth it IMO, and crafting it has a very slim chance of ending up being a game (even slimmer for a game you want/don't have) and will most likely end up in a uninteresting coupon.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone want a 3 day pass for monday night combat? 2 of them to give away.

(any chance I could be cheeky enough to ask mussels for the other ship?)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

JustaTinkerer said:


> Anyone want a 3 day pass for monday night combat? 2 of them to give away.
> 
> (any chance I could be cheeky enough to ask mussels for the other ship?)



PM me your email address and i'll send it that way


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 28, 2011)

Does the -33% off tropico 4 discount the already-discounted price?


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, but I believe it's a non-gold coupon so it won't be usable until Jan. 2nd, when the x-mas sale has ended.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 28, 2011)

That's what I've got. Let me know if anybody's interested.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 29, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111228/Capture005.jpg
> 
> That's what I've got. Let me know if anybody's interested.



Five lumps of coal? Santa must hate you.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 29, 2011)

can steam detect stuff like making a dummy account, achieve those easy to get 'holiday steam achievement', then trade the goods to your account? Im thinking a lot of people already did that..

I mean, heck you can do the 'check your steam inventory' achievement over and over for infinite stuff.. Im thinking individuals on long holiday leaves having nothing else important to do


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2011)

and then give your real account all of the coal 

dunno if they have a problem with that


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 29, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> can steam detect stuff like making a dummy account, achieve those easy to get 'holiday steam achievement', then trade the goods to your account? Im thinking a lot of people already did that..
> 
> I mean, heck you can do the 'check your steam inventory' achievement over and over for infinite stuff.. Im thinking individuals on long holiday leaves having nothing else important to do


You need to have an activated game or make a purchase to do the contest stuff on steam.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2011)

2wicked said:


> You need to have an activated game or make a purchase to do the contest stuff on steam.



use the free games/gifts to make accounts.



they cant catch you, but thats why most of the prizes suck/are coal.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 29, 2011)

Then there's the 90-day period, after you create an account, when you can't trade stuff. :\


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Dec 30, 2011)

Well in anycase, looks like steam smites the banhammer on those foolish enough to farm coals with alt accounts:

http://forums.steamgames.com/forums/showthread.php?p=27685374


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, they did mention something about karma in the contest description. Maybe it has something to do with that. 

BTW, left 4 dead 2 is at a true bargain price, for those that don't have it yet, I strongly recommend it. Mafia 2 is at a good price too.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 30, 2011)

Does anybody have a code for the game *Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012* I really want this and heard there is a 50% off code or something.

Thanks


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 30, 2011)

Delta6326 said:


> Does anybody have a code for the game *Magic: The Gathering - Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012* I really want this and heard there is a 50% off code or something.
> 
> Thanks



It's 60% off right now on Steam, selling for $3.99.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just saw that well looks like I need to go buy it.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 30, 2011)

cant..stop..buying things! someone take my steam account away! Universe sandbox, so cool!


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been able to resist AAA titles so far (times are hard), but the GTA Complete collection is so tempting. 
But this is only because it is cheaper than just buying the GTA IV pack. I already have the other GTAs, so I'm only missing IV.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah lol, but you don't get the extra DLC in the complete pack by the looks of it...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 31, 2011)

For all we guys who don't yet have Deus EX HR here's a great deal at Greenmangaming.com

use voucher code: WINTR-DEUSX-DEALS and you can get the game for 14$

Enjoy


----------



## Richieb0y (Dec 31, 2011)

Terraria best spent 2.50 euro in my life that game is so big mabye to big
i really need a gun


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 31, 2011)

Richieb0y said:


> Terraria best spent 2.50 euro in my life that game is so big mabye to big
> i really need a gun



Yeah terraria is really a perfect sandbox. Minecraft but less nerdy/time consuming


----------



## MasterInvader (Dec 31, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I have been able to resist AAA titles so far (times are hard), but the GTA Complete collection is so tempting.
> But this is only because it is cheaper than just buying the GTA IV pack. I already have the other GTAs, so I'm only missing IV.



JP I have a 50% voucher @ GTA titles, add my nick master_invader and I give you that for free.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 31, 2011)

Crap Daddy said:


> For all we guys who don't yet have Deus EX HR here's a great deal at Greenmangaming.com
> 
> use voucher code: WINTR-DEUSX-DEALS and you can get the game for 14$
> 
> Enjoy


It's on Steam right now for $16.99 deal ends in ~7 hours.  Worth the extra $3 for people like me who like to have all their games on one platform.

or does that site give you Steam codes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2011)

All you need to have is the serial code and it'll go straight to steam for download and it's yours... It'll start downloading and going at it.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 31, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Yeah lol, but you don't get the extra DLC in the complete pack by the looks of it...


Are you talking about the DLC for GTA IV? It's listed so..yes, I do get it. 


MasterInvader said:


> JP I have a 50% voucher @ GTA titles, add my nick master_invader and I give you that for free.


Thank you.  But isn't the coupon only valid from Jan. 2nd onwards?


----------



## theJesus (Dec 31, 2011)

Dead Island $20 on Steam


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 31, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Dead Island $20 *(25€)* on Steam


...and L.A. Noire for 12.5€, GRID for 3.5€, Bioshocks for 5€...


----------



## theJesus (Dec 31, 2011)

Dear Steam,

Please stop seducing my innocent little wallet with your provocative and revealing low-cut prices.

Thanks


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 31, 2011)

I ended-up installing a chastity belt on mine.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 31, 2011)

Just picked up L.A. Noire for $12.50. So far all I've bought is this and Skyrim for $40.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 31, 2011)

So far over xmas I have bought a few games from steam-

Serious sam BFE
Fallout new vegas plus all dlc's
dungeons of dreadmore
Operation Flashpoint Complete
Renegade Ops

somebody stop me


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 31, 2011)

Richieb0y said:


> Terraria best spent 2.50 euro in my life that game is so big mabye to big
> i really need a gun



Bullets, lasers, or magic?  Terraria has all three.

Wait until you get hard mode.....


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Dead Island $20 on Steam



Feeling ballsy? eBay FTW. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dead-Island..._Games_Games&hash=item20c0978cef#ht_500wt_922


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 31, 2011)

so far over December i have purchased:

Brink
Bulletstorm
Neverwinter Nights 2: Platinum Ed
Duke nukem 4ever
STALKER C.O.P.
Complete GTA Collection
TDU2

Also NFS: Hot Pursuit and Shift 2 off of origin 

 i dont usually buy games, but when i do its from The Great Gift Pile


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2011)

Just picked up Trine for €2.71 
Hoping for a discount on part 2 as well...


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 31, 2011)

Ponies and Butterflies and steam better be helpful


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> Fuck steam to hell they are complete bullshit, I am sitting their mid checkout with fallout new vegas for 5.99 and gun runners for .99 and am about to pay when they tell me i need to re-confirm my account with a code from e-mail and when I get back it wants me to pay 9.99 and 1.99 when i was already mid-checkout fuck steam and their shit.



Instead of ranting, you might want to try the excellent steam customer service...


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 31, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Instead of ranting, you might want to try the excellent steam customer service...



I have been trying for the past 22 minutes but the excellent steam customer service has been down. Going to edit my post since I have calmed down but the principle is still the same :/


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 31, 2011)

Darkleoco said:


> I have been trying for the past 22 minutes but the excellent steam customer service has been down. Going to edit my post since I have calmed down but the principle is still the same :/



They must be swamped with the sales and new years eve (almost 12 here!)... But I have nothing but good experiences with them, so that might be a little reassuring.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 31, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> They must be swamped with the sales and new years eve (almost 12 here!)... But I have nothing but good experiences with them, so that might be a little reassuring.



That is very reassuring, I just got caught off guard that I was mid-purchase when this happened and it kind of sent me into rage mode


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys should hold on to your coals instead of crafting it onwards:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2428973



> The Great Gift Pile
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We ran out of prizes and coupons from 3rd party publishers. The Great Gift Pile currently contains Valve games and coupons. Thanks to all for participating!


----------



## silkstone (Jan 1, 2012)

just got half-life 2 for free 

Thanks Bjorn


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2012)

hmm a tad lame, no wonder i got so many -33% valves


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 6 coal to give away...anyone?
Mussels being 1st in list if he wants them


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2012)

lol i'll take all your coal 



just bought two copies of the magicka complete bundle, $6.24 here, one for me (upgrading what i had to all DLC) and one for the GF.


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 1, 2012)

coal will be with you ASAP


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 1, 2012)

......Eh someone just gave me 1 coal.....I need to craft it Mussels...I wanna give it away as I know it will be 33%off valve but I need to know
Double post but  who...WTF, Mussels was it you.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2012)

i did nothing, but i did receive the gift you crafted


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah mate sorry, first time I could craft...had to try.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 1, 2012)

Last day of the Holiday Sale! 
Some of the best deals are on. Everybody's favorite, Skyrim, is at 33% off again!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2012)

bought a heap of todays specials for my GF, some good coop options at last!


----------



## theJesus (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm afraid to add up how much I've spent during this sale . . .


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I'm afraid to add up how much I've spent during this sale . . .



Yes sir, I can relate. I had set aside $50 a few weeks prior for this sale, but I blew past the with ease. And then add in the games I got off Amazon that were cheaper than Steam and the one game from getgamesgo.com, I'm super broke now!


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 2, 2012)

I managed to control myself (5€ spent total). Which is unusual, because I'm a consumer. I CONSUME!


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 2, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I'm afraid to add up how much I've spent during this sale . . .



After seeing "What your friends bought" and your avatar in nearly every single slot, I too am afraid to see what you spent.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 2, 2012)

lol 

I still have to buy games for my gf too!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2012)

theJesus said:


> lol
> 
> I still have to buy games for my gf too!



beat ya to that  scored my missus some in the sales/freebies:


portal 1 + 2
HL2 + ep1
oblivion goty
serious sam HD 1 + 2
magicka + all DLC



figured that was a good start, since she's just getting her first personal gaming PC now, and has really only played Wow before she met me (and trine 1 + 2 since)


----------



## theJesus (Jan 2, 2012)

Mussels said:


> beat ya to that  scored my missus some in the sales/freebies:
> 
> 
> portal 1 + 2
> ...


I already bought her the portal1/2 combo and world of goo earlier in the month.  She's also already got CS:S, gmod, and L4D1/2 from a while ago.  And some other things that I had extras of from bundles:  Amnesia, Assassin's Creed, Audiosurf, Call of Juarez, Far Cry 2, Rainbow Six Vegas 2

edit:  Also recently got her the humble indie bundle 4.  Just now purchased Dead Island for her.  What other games should I get her?  She says that she doesn't really know what she likes, but I would classify her as a casual gamer who's interest in good ol' fun.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was underwhelmed by the steam sales. Only got Limbo and Mass Effect 2.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 2, 2012)

Really?  Almost every game on there was on sale at some point and the majority of them were at least 50% off.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 2, 2012)

I only bought Magic: The Gathering 2012 for like $3


----------



## MasterInvader (Jan 2, 2012)

I didn't bought nothing, even with the discounts Steam prices in Portugal is a robbery!

If a game in the US cost´s 50$ where I pay 50€ and it shouldn't cost that, with the conversion the correct price must be 36€.
And that´s why I bought all my games in web sites like the cdkeysdiscount.com or cdkeysdirect.com, but the problem isnt Steam, @ Origin the "problem" is the same!

Example, my BF3 key only cost me 22€, COD MW3 24€ etc....


----------



## mcloughj (Jan 2, 2012)

Over the last few weeks I've picked up 

Humble Indie 4
some Total war DLCs
Bulletstorm
Blur
Limbo
Civ V DLCs
Fallout NV DLCs
Terraria
and Complete Magika.

All in all a shade under 40€. Now I'll just finish playing the stuff I bought in last years christmas sale and then we'll be set.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 2, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> I didn't bought nothing, even with the discounts Steam prices in Portugal is a robbery!
> 
> If a game in the US cost´s 50$ where I pay 50€ and it shouldn't cost that, with the conversion the correct price must be 36€.
> And that´s why I bought all my games in web sites like the cdkeysdiscount.com or cdkeysdirect.com, but the problem isnt Steam, @ Origin the "problem" is the same!
> ...



That's when you ask a friend from the US to gift it to you  I've helped a few members (including a mod) from TPU in this fashion.  

Sadly it is against the rules here to offer this service at all, but I'm always open to making new friends


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 2, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> I didn't bought nothing, even with the discounts Steam prices in Portugal is a robbery!


As opposed to buy in stores here? 
Well, I guess in some cases you are right.
I think DiRT3 hasn't come off his 45€ pedestal, even for Christmas, while it was at 20€ on Steam. On the other hand, Burnout Paradise is at 15€ (was 20€) on Steam and I bought it for 5.1€ at a store during the summer.
I guess it comes down to studying the market. You are right, prices here suffer from $1=€1 conversions a lot, more on hardware than on games (with the exception of release day), but if you comb trough the stores, you might find some neat deals. The trick is having several places to shop and constantly keeping an eye on the stuff you want, to monitor if it budges from it's place.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 3, 2012)

JC316 said:


> I was underwhelmed by the steam sales. Only got Limbo and Mass Effect 2.



I was as well, I only picked up portal 2 when it was 75% off and Dawn of war II Retribution when it was 60% off.

most things capped at 50% off an already higher than average price. 

people seem to forget to price compare when these deals are happening. 

for instance the lowest I saw shogun tw go for was 50% off. I picked it up months ago at newegg for far less than steams 50% off price. 

Edit: and my version off the egg already came with the hattori clan pack that you have to buy for an extra 5$ off of steam. 
on average steam is 5-10$ more than elsewhere right now So sales need to be better to reflect that.


----------



## MasterInvader (Jan 3, 2012)

n-ster said:


> That's when you ask a friend from the US to gift it to you  I've helped a few members (including a mod) from TPU in this fashion.
> 
> Sadly it is against the rules here to offer this service at all, but I'm always open to making new friends



Ok thanks for the tip


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2012)

its against the rules to offer to sell the items, especially at a profit.


its not against them for someone to ask for help, and get PM'd offers.


the rules basically in place to prevent someone making money off this, as that would probably be illegal, and easy to exploit/rip people off, en masse.


----------



## sapetto (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone wants to get me STALKER Call of Pripyat as a gift i will pay via paypal and give -25% off coupon so it will cost like $11? Its 20 euro here


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought the Humble Indie Bundle
RAGE
LA Noire
A few copies of Super Meat Boy for some friends
Probably other stuff that's lost in my games list


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jan 5, 2012)

If the sale featured tons of Digital Only titles, not as though I could be arsed to look, I would've bought some. Yes I still outright refuse to be gifted any game from Steam if it also has a retail release. I'll just gift it to someone else and buy the game as the retail version.


----------



## Maban (Jan 6, 2012)

Age of Empires 3 is finally on Steam and $20 for the weekend.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/105450/


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2012)

Maban said:


> Age of Empires 3 is finally on Steam and $20 for the weekend.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/105450/



Be careful if you are on Vista or Windows 7. Half of the time it wont even install on a Vista machine.


----------



## Maban (Jan 6, 2012)

I had no problem installing from the disk with Windows 7.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 6, 2012)

Maban said:


> I had no problem installing from the disk with Windows 7.



On my sisters Vista machine, AOE 3 will install fine, but War Chiefs and Asian Dynasty wont.


----------



## Maban (Jan 6, 2012)

I never played the expansions. Hope it goes fine for me.


----------



## Irony (Jan 6, 2012)

My friend has it on 3 different computers, 2 with 7 and 1 with vista no problems.


----------



## sapetto (Jan 7, 2012)

sapetto said:


> Anyone wants to get me STALKER Call of Pripyat as a gift i will pay via paypal and give -25% off coupon so it will cost like $11? Its 20 euro here


Anyone?


----------



## n-ster (Jan 7, 2012)

sapetto said:


> Anyone?



Sadly I do not have STALKER Chernobyl

the 15$ price is only for people who have it. That would mean the final price would be 20$-25% = 15$ and that is ~12.20 Euros after paypal conversion rate, and idk if there is a cross border gifting charge, but after all the hassle etc, you can safely say 12.50 Euros for the game

EDIT:


Mussels said:


> there is no gifting fees or charges, and you can send paypal money as a gift to avoid fees.
> 
> conversion rate ofc, you're stuck with.









This is what it shows when I "gift" you 10$ (yes that Steven is you lol). idk why


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2012)

there is no gifting fees or charges, and you can send paypal money as a gift to avoid fees.

conversion rate ofc, you're stuck with.


----------



## sapetto (Jan 7, 2012)

ok $15 is still better than 20 euros.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 7, 2012)

haha lets keep this through PMs and delete that post, we don't want to get into trouble 

EDIT: thanks


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 8, 2012)

I just ran into this indie bundle, which is similar to the Humble Bundle.  Not super exciting, but it does have Nuclear Dawn.  It maybe worth keeping an eye on in case they offer more things as it progresses, like the Humble Bundle.

http://www.indieroyale.com/


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 8, 2012)

Did anyone win anything with their coal?


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 10, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Did anyone win anything with their coal?


No. But I wasn't expecting to win anyway.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2012)

Steam weekend deal
Dead Space $5
Dead Space 2 $5
Buy both $9.99 and save $.01! 
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/8672/

I dare say almost everyone who wants/wanted Dead Space already has these games, but it's worth mentioning.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Steam weekend deal
> Dead Space $5
> Dead Space 2 $5
> Buy both $9.99 and save $.01!
> ...


Are they both pretty good games?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 14, 2012)

I really enjoyed them. I definitely think they're worth $5 ea, in fact I'd value them at least what you'd pay to go see a really good movie in a theater if not more. Just be sure to play at night with the sound up, lights off, and window open  I'd give them a 8.5/10.


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

Alright, I'll get two copies of each.  The gf likes horror movies, so maybe she'll like horror games too lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 14, 2012)

Worst case, she likes watching you play, and you can gift/resell one copy later.

I have to say, I rarely get scared by movies, but because games are interactive, I do get quite a kick out of horror games. F.E.A.R. original, and the Dead Space series have been pretty good at keeping me on my toes


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

Oooh, good idea, I'll keep the extra copies in my inventory and let her play mine sometime to see if she likes it.  If not, then I can give the other copies to somebody else that wants 'em.

Also, you are absolutely right about games having much more potential to scare than movies.  I remember when I was little, I tried playing Resident Evil, but I got too scared after encountering just the first zombie


----------



## manofthem (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Are they both pretty good games?



I enjoyed both games, but I have to admit that i did enjoy Dead Space more than 2, maybe because it was more original and slightly creepy. Dead Space 2 seemed like it was spiced up with more action-ish gameplay, yet it certainly did bring several nice improvements in gameplay.    

Anyway for $10, grab both and you'll have no regrets!


----------



## reverze (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Sid-Meiers-Civilization-V-Download/dp/B004774IPU/

Civ V on amazon for $9


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone know a cheap place to buy Dead Island? Some reason it's $40 on Steam..


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Does anyone know a cheap place to buy Dead Island? Some reason it's $40 on Steam..


Get a time machine and buy it during the last sale


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Get a time machine and buy it during the last sale



I can borrow yours? Or do I need consent from your father first?

Well Micro Center has it for $15..hmm!

Why is it $22 from Amazon box version but $27 for the download version. sigh!


----------



## theJesus (Jan 14, 2012)

$15 is a great deal.  I paid $20 for it during the last sale that Steam had.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 17, 2012)

Still got some Steam coupons:
50% off X3: Goldbox
33% off RAGE
25% off any Valve game

hit me up on PM if you are interested!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2012)

Steam Daily Sale:
Medal of Honor for $4.99, not too bad 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/47790/

Assassin's Creed Revelations @ Amazon PC Download for $33 (I'm not sure if this is a great deal or not...)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006CUIZ9A/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 21, 2012)

crysis 2 is $9.99 this weekend on amazon download


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2012)

Dead Island for $9.99 on Newegg, good deal for $10 IMO. 

Dead Island PC Game Deep Silver


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to be double posting...

Today's deal only at GetGamesGo.com

Serious Sam 3 66% off 
Serious Sam 3: BFE $13.59
Serious Sam 3: BFE Seriously Digital Edition $16.99
http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/serious-sam-3-bfe

Deus Ex 70% off
http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/deus-ex-sale


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 27, 2012)

$3.99 for Space Pirates & Zombz on Steam


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 27, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> $3.99 for Space Pirates & Zombz on Steam



That is a fantastic game, I would recommend it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Deus Ex 70% off
> http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/deus-ex-sale



Thanks, just activated this on Steam in a matter of minutes!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know if this is a good deal or not, never played this game.
Risen for $6 at amazon PC download

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JF4MTQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 30, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I don't know if this is a good deal or not, never played this game.
> Risen for $6 at amazon PC download
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JF4MTQ/?tag=tec06d-20



Risens a good game, and a great engine. Maybe not worth playing it so much since Skyrim is here now, but Risen 2 isn't too far off, and I can't wait for it.


----------



## joellim (Feb 1, 2012)

duke nukem forever for only $4.99 and each DLC for $2.50 only on STEAM midweek madness


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 2, 2012)

Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine  $12.49  75% off 

http://www.greenmangaming.com/games/action/warhammer-40000-space-marine/


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 2, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine  $12.49  75% off
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/games/action/warhammer-40000-space-marine/



4.50$ cheaper than steams sale, yet you still get the game on steam, nice.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2012)

Square Enix sale going on at GetGamesGo.com, now through Sunday, and I think mostly its around 75% off. 
http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/square-enix-sale


----------



## Irony (Feb 4, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine  $12.49  75% off
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/games/action/warhammer-40000-space-marine/



It showed up in my inventory this morning, but I never bought it. did someone gift it to me or something? It wasn't in my gift box though...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2012)

Irony said:


> It showed up in my inventory this morning, but I never bought it. did someone gift it to me or something? It wasn't in my gift box though...



weekend freebie.


----------



## Irony (Feb 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> weekend freebie.



First time ive seen that


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 4, 2012)

Irony said:


> First time ive seen that



it is a time limited freebie to get you hooked then buy. It ends sunday.


----------



## Irony (Feb 4, 2012)

I should probly dl it then...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 5, 2012)

DiRT 2 is on sale for $5!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/12840/


----------



## Virus-j (Feb 7, 2012)

Elder Scrolls Collection on Sale :

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/13438/


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bad Company 2 is on Gamefly for $5 They took over d2d but I don't know how they are. I purchased it and I am waiting to be able to download it.

FWIW: it took 4 hours before the game was available for download, and the version was a severely outdated version requiring a big update, but $5 is hard to complain about. At full price Steam would be my preference


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome Deal!
Plants vs Zombies for $2 on Steam!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/3590/

and just noticed Rage for $15
http://store.steampowered.com/app/9200/


----------



## MasterInvader (Feb 14, 2012)

EA/Origin [Europe] is offering 50% @ Shoothers

"For a limited time only, we're offering some great savings on EA's very best shooter titles"

Medal of Honor - 10€
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - 10€
Battlefield 3 - 25€
Crysis® 2 - 10€

And the best part is, @ EA/Russia you can even find best prices, example:
Battlefield 3 - 7.50€


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 14, 2012)

COD Modern Warfare 2 is on sale at Amazon for $5 today. I am downloading it now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 14, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> COD Modern Warfare 2 is on sale at Amazon for $5 today. I am downloading it now.



I picked it up, hell 5$ is bargain bin prices


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2012)

Killing Floor 85% off sale at Steam

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12529/

Great game!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Killing Floor 85% off sale at Steam
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12529/
> 
> Great game!



i can vouch for this, i go back and replay every now and then. a very fun game that runs even on modest systems.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 15, 2012)

pre-order Mass Effect 3 on Origin and get a free copy of Battlefield 3 (US/CA promo)


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2012)

I haven't played BF3 yet, but I've had it since December  I should have waited and gotten this deal


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2012)

Edited: sale over


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.greenmangaming.com/promo/halftermhorrors/

All games above are 33% off with promo code HALFT-ERMHO-RRORS


Dark Fall: Lost Souls
Dead Block
*Dead Island - $20.10 down from $29.99
Dead Island Bloodbath
Dead Island Ryder White DLC* - all 3 use steam
Hellforces
Manhunt
Penumbra Collection
*The Darkness II* - uses Steam  = $33.50 down from $49.99
Zeno Clash
Zombie Driver




Newegg Deal:  Shogun II Total War Limited Edition (aka comes with extra faction and special battle) $14.99 down from $39.99  This is a damn good deal, as steam does not sell the Limited Edition
Total War: Shogun 2 Limited Edition PC Game SEGA


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 20, 2012)

Just Cause 2 for 6,8€ on Steam for today.

Is this a good buy? (Y/N)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Just Cause 2 for 6,8€ on Steam for today.
> 
> Is this a good buy? (Y/N)



No. Wasted 10 bucks on it in the past.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No. Wasted 10 bucks on it in the past.



I got it for free and i think it still sux


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly, I think the name was inspired by the question "Why the hell would we publish this game?"


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No. Wasted 10 bucks on it in the past.



Really? Why is it a waste? I thought it was good fun. Large open sandbox type game, lots of destruction. It's fun Mr. Grumpypants.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Really? Why is it a waste? I thought it was good fun. Large open sandbox type game, lots of destruction. It's fun Mr. Grumpypants.



Because there was nothing to do other than repeatedly blow stuff up. It was the same thing with Far Cry 2.


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 20, 2012)

More input, please. 
I liked what I saw in the trailer, but I have learned not to trust trailers and trust the average of all comments of people that already played the game.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 20, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> More input, please.
> I liked what I saw in the trailer, but I have learned not to trust trailers and trust the average of all comments of people that already played the game.



I suggest you try the demo


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> Really? Why is it a waste? I thought it was good fun. Large open sandbox type game, lots of destruction. It's fun Mr. Grumpypants.



I thought it was a lot of fun, too.  It's seems like the successor to Mercenaries on the old Xbox.  I mean hell, you can drive or fly anything on the whole island chain, and the parachute/grappling hook is fun, too.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Because there was nothing to do other than repeatedly blow stuff up. It was the same thing with Far Cry 2.



And the issue is?


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 20, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> I suggest you try the demo


Yeah, I completely forgot Steam has that... 
DL'ing...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 20, 2012)

erocker said:


> And the issue is?



Touche


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 21, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Yeah, I completely forgot Steam has that...
> DL'ing...



I bought it yesterday for the $5.09. I should have downloaded the demo because I deleted from my computer about 1 hour later.

Yes, still speaking about the Just Cause 2.


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 21, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> I bought it yesterday for the $5.09. I should have downloaded the demo because I deleted from my computer about 1 hour later.



Are you still talking about Just Cause 2?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a deal I've been waiting for:

Payday the Heist for $4.99 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005QF1OSG/?tag=tec06d-20

I've been looking to play this; from what I've heard, it's an enjoyable game. Just grabbed it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> Because there was nothing to do other than repeatedly blow stuff up. It was the same thing with Far Cry 2.



Whats the problem with that when its on sale for such a low price? I just enjoy flying/driving around that game. That has to be one of the best looking games on the market. Drive into the jungle and tell me that isn't impressive, or go to the top of a mountain and look out for such amazing distances. If Skyrim looked like that I probably would quit my job and become a professional Blacksmith.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2012)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution + DLCs are 66% on Steam through the 27nd:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/28050/


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2012)

Some more Amazon deals
The Darkness 2 $24.99, The Witcher 2 $14.99, and others

Fixed the link
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1347717282&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 23, 2012)

Link is broken


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Link is broken



It is now...they must have reached their limit or mAYBE A SITE ISSUE.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 23, 2012)

Witcher 2 is indeed 15 bucks; never messed with Amazon downloads though.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051BH6FK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## manofthem (Feb 23, 2012)

DanishDevil said:


> Link is broken



It was giving me trouble 

Fixed it, my humble apologies 

I'll post it here again since the link was on the last page
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1347717282&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 23, 2012)

DonInKansas said:


> Witcher 2 is indeed 15 bucks; never messed with Amazon downloads though.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0051BH6FK/?tag=tec06d-20



I have purchased a few games recently. Things have been fine so far. No client, unless it say otherwise. Modern Warfare 2 required Steam.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2012)

Games that require Steam (like PAYDAY: The Heist) you can just go to your Amazon download page, get the key, and activate it on Steam then download thorugh Steam.

Nothing wrong with the Amazon download service though.  They basically give you all the files you'd find on the disk if you bought retail.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 24, 2012)

Finally purchased Deus Ex HR with the DLC and extra packs as 66% off was a nice deal via Steam. Also snagged Mirror's Edge as I finally have a physx capable card and will try them both out later today


----------



## Gh0stMeMF (Feb 25, 2012)

Good $20 dollars off

Battlefield 3 Download from Electronic Arts
$39.95

http://www.gamermeds.com/battlefield-3-download/


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 28, 2012)

An oldie, but Trine is $1.24 on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QTD70C/?tag=tec06d-20

The Darkness II is $25: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JA7EWW/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a great deal on Trine, an awesome game which (shock ) features good retro style gameplay  (ala Lost Vikings)


----------



## Irony (Feb 28, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> (ala Lost Vikings)



That was such an awesome game. I still have it on an snes emulator


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2012)

Free Payday The Heist weekend on Steam through Sunday
and it's on sale for $9.99.  (not quite as good of a sale as last Amazon sale, but it's not terrible)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/24240/

Edit: added

Saints Row 2 for $3.75
http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/9480/
Saints Row 3 for $25
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55230/
Rift for $5
http://store.steampowered.com/app/39120/


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 2, 2012)

*Ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuu uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-*



manofthem said:


> Saints Row 2 for $3.75
> http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/9480/


I bought that game on the 29th with a 33% OFF THQ coupon...





GABEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!








Spoiler: Yet...



This is no buyers remorse. I really liked the game and had only played it for a few minutes on the XBOX. I don't mind having payed the extra €€€s...
I definitely recommend this game (and it's at a total bargain price, no DLC, full package)(Also, none of that purple dildo silly stuff from SR3). I also recommend having a gamepad to play it. And a 3.2GHz CPU...this is a direct port from the xbox. Cut-scenes and driving may have weird speeds with CPUs @ other freq. than 3.2GHz.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 6, 2012)

More on Amazon, 2 fantasy games:
Dungeon Seige III for $16 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054SFKUS/?tag=tec06d-20

Divinity II Dragon Knight Saga for $6, I wanted to try it but with the mixed reviews I never ws willing to shell out the $$$ for that price why not http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U4DXM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> More on Amazon, 2 fantasy games:
> Dungeon Seige III for $16 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054SFKUS/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Divinity II Dragon Knight Saga for $6, I wanted to try it but with the mixed reviews I never ws willing to shell out the $$$ for that price why not http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0049U4DXM/?tag=tec06d-20



Divinity is a dam good game but with some bad flaws and the major one i thought  was that they needed more time for more new places like for the ciry like places were basically the same thing over.  Kinda like Oblivion was going though the gate.

O yeah when i 1st tried it  the demo i hated it lol..  Then i got so bored one week and tried it again and actually really enjoyed it.  Some games are worth a second chance and what i believe what got me hooked is some thing i hate about D&D once the dice roles the effect cannot be changed even if you move out of the way or even a wall in the way.

This not being D&D allows you to frigging move out of the way of projectiles,  well except for one


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 6, 2012)

Sad I missed SR2....


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2012)

DonInKansas said:


> Sad I missed SR2....



From my experience of the game  no not really lol..  I never understood how people had the nerve to bitch about GTA when they praised Saints Row 2..


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 6, 2012)

SR2 is awesome, running sweet as on my setup.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 6, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Divinity is a dam good game but with some bad flaws and the major one i thought  was that they needed more time for more new places like for the ciry like places were basically the same thing over.  Kinda like Oblivion was going though the gate.
> 
> O yeah when i 1st tried it  the demo i hated it lol..  Then i got so bored one week and tried it again and actually really enjoyed it.  Some games are worth a second chance and what i believe what got me hooked is some thing i hate about D&D once the dice roles the effect cannot be changed even if you move out of the way or even a wall in the way.
> 
> This not being D&D allows you to frigging move out of the way of projectiles,  well except for one



Good, I am installing it now.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 6, 2012)

I loved Divinity, got me hooked in straight away and in certain parts the graphics are quite reasonable.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Divinity was good, DS3 was crap, esp compared to 1 and 2...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2012)

A few of the sales going on now:
Mass Effect 3 for $48 at GMG (20% off w/ code "TAKEE-ARTHB-ACK20")
http://www.greenmangaming.com/games/rpgs/mass-effect-3-row/

The Sims 3 for $10.19 on Steam 66% off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/47890/


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry for the double post:

Amazon Downloads:
Payday The Heist for $7.49 (requires Steam)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005QF1OSG/?tag=tec06d-20

Football Manager 2012 $6 (requires Steam)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005WLRO4M/?tag=tec06d-20

Gamefly DD:
Dead Space $2.99 
http://www.gamefly.com/Download-Dead-Space/150585/?cid=gdwd030912

Steam 2K Games Weekend Sale
Bioshock 1&2 $5
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bioshock_2kweekend

Gamersgate (all require Steam)
Deus Ex Human Revolution $7.50
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DEHR/deus-ex-human-revolution-
Deus Ex Human Revolution Augmented Edition $9.99
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DEHRAE/deus-ex-human-revolution-augmented-edition
DEHR The Missing link DLC $3.75
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DD-DEHRML/deus-ex-human-revolution-the-missing-link
DEHR Tactical Enhancement and Explosive Mission DLC $1
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DXHRTE...ical-enhancement-and-explosive-mission-bundle


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 11, 2012)

Dead Space Mobile is on sale in the Android Market for .49 cents today.  So far so good, and it's really highly rated for a mobile game.


----------



## white phantom (Mar 11, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Dead Space Mobile is on sale in the Android Market for .49 cents today.  So far so good, and it's really highly rated for a mobile game.



free on galaxy s2 app store  graphics are good for mobiles only played a small ten mins and was ok


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 11, 2012)

white phantom said:


> free on galaxy s2 app store  graphics are good for mobiles only played a small ten mins and was ok



Really?  I got a Galaxy S2 and it cost me 50 cents, lol.  I'm not bitchin' though.


----------



## white phantom (Mar 11, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> Really?  I got a Galaxy S2 and it cost me 50 cents, lol.  I'm not bitchin' though.



yep along with need for speed hot pursuit, samurai 2, sprinkle, modern combat 2 and 3 (good graphics) riptide gp and a couple more , pretty decent of them


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2012)

Amazon deals on Ubisoft games. 
Deal is you buy one game for $5 and check out, then receive a promo credit. Come back with that credit and get another one for free. Games in the link are DRM-free. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1350408862&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20

Ninja edit: haven't done it yet, but I'm thinking about it, maybe Call of Juarez games


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 12, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Amazon deals on Ubisoft games.
> Deal is you buy one game for $5 and check out, then receive a promo credit. Come back with that credit and get another one for free. Games in the link are DRM-free.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1350408862&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20
> ...



DRM-free and Ubisoft ? seriously? WOW. Too bad none of the Anno series are bundled here. I've been waiting on an Anno2070 deal for months now.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 12, 2012)

Origin has 50% off for most of the games at least here in Europe. Check it out.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2012)

Pre-order Indie St Patrick's Day bundle for $4 described below. Seems awesome as always
http://www.indieroyale.com/

"The Bundle is headlined by an explosive FPS with a future-leaning setting, available on Windows as a Steam key, Desura key and DRM-free download. Next up the flagpole is a jaunty Windows and Mac adventure game, available on Steam, DRM-free, and on Desura, arrr. Also featured - a brainy Steam-enabled Windows and Mac title 'dispensing' RTS action. Rounding out the bundle is an Indie Royale exclusive Windows/Mac debut (DRM-free and Desura) for an acclaimed satirical platformer, plus a bonus DRM-free Windows RPG overhead shooter from the same creator.

Those who pre-order the St. Patrick's Day Bundle receive a retro bonus: the NES-inspired 15-track album O.S.T from Daniel Capo, available in FLAC and MP3 file formats. Those who pay over the minimum while the bundle is live will also receive the bonus.

The St. Patrick's Day Bundle will launch fully later this week at $3.99 USD and up - watch our Twitter feed or Facebook page for immediate notice at launch time."



Crap Daddy said:


> Origin has 50% off for most of the games at least here in Europe. Check it out.



Indeed!
BF3 $30
Back to Karkand $7.50
Gotham City defenders $7.50


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 13, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Origin has 50% off for most of the games at least here in Europe. Check it out.



I was just coming here to post that. It's going on in the US right now.

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en...ale-50-percent-off?sourceid=Origin_EML_OCRM11

$30 for BF3 and $7.49 for back to karkand


----------



## n-ster (Mar 13, 2012)

is Karkand worth it?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it is. For under $10 you cant go wrong.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Amazon deals on Ubisoft games.
> Deal is you buy one game for $5 and check out, then receive a promo credit. Come back with that credit and get another one for free. Games in the link are DRM-free.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1350408862&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20
> ...



Amazon is starting to get expensive for me..... since November I have purchased 10 games (plus 1 free). That is more games than I purchased in the years before. LOL, 1 games and probably only about $70.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2012)

We have some Steam deals going on...

Midweek Madness 
Orcs Must Die $3.75
Orcs Must Die GOTY $5
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/13743/

LA Noire $15
LA Noire Complete Edition $20
http://store.steampowered.com/app/110800/

Daily Deal
Burnout Paradise: Thr Ultimate Box $5
http://store.steampowered.com/app/24740/


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 14, 2012)

I was waiting for a nice lowballer on orcs must die, thanks


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 15, 2012)

Star Wars The Old Republic - Free to play weekend. Here is the link - http://www.swtor.com/


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 15, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Star Wars The Old Republic - Free to play weekend. Here is the link - http://www.swtor.com/



or just wait a few months and it will be free to play for ever


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 15, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> or just wait a few months and it will be free to play for ever



True dat but I want to try it now. If it hooks me in then sobi wan beit.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2012)

Hard Reset included in new Indie Royale Bundle currently for $4.27
steam keys provided

http://www.indieroyale.com/

Check it out!


----------



## theJesus (Mar 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Hard Reset included in new Indie Royale Bundle currently for $4.27
> steam keys provided
> 
> http://www.indieroyale.com/
> ...


Min was 4.59, but I just bought two copies and paid $10 each which they say drops the min by 0.02 (per copy) for everybody else.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Min was 4.59, but I just bought two copies and paid $10 each which they say drops the min by 0.02 (per copy) for everybody else.



Yeah when people pay over the minimum, it drops the price. When I first posted, it was $4.55. Then I changed it to $4.27. Perhaps I should readjust it.  Thanks for paying over the minimum though!


----------



## theJesus (Mar 16, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Yeah when people pay over the minimum, it drops the price. When I first posted, it was $4.55. Then I changed it to $4.27. Perhaps I should readjust it.  Thanks for paying over the minimum though!


There is no way you single-handedly dropped it that much unless you paid like over $9000 or something.  It says paying $200 only drops it by $0.07


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2012)

theJesus said:


> There is no way you single-handedly dropped it that much unless you paid like over $9000 or something.  It says paying $200 only drops it by $0.07



he never said he was the cause for the drop, just that it changed since he posted.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2012)

theJesus said:


> There is no way you single-handedly dropped it that much unless you paid like over $9000 or something.  It says paying $200 only drops it by $0.07





Mussels said:


> he never said he was the cause for the drop, just that it changed since he posted.



No lol I didn't drop it by any means. When I said "I changed it to $4.27," I was referring to what I posted  sorry for the confusion
 I haven't even gotten it yet since I already have Hard Reset, but I'm thinking about it. 

And if I'm not mistaken, earlier on in these bundles the price fluctuates much more easily, likely due to the lesser volume of sales. As sales increase, price fluctuates more slowly.... I think 

Edit:
@n-ster
Sorry about the word choice, that's not what I meant to post


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2012)

n-ster said:


> "Then *I* changed it to X.XX$"



when he edited his post


----------



## n-ster (Mar 16, 2012)

duh, I'm stupid lmao

Just bought Karkand, hopefully it will be worth it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> or just wait a few months and it will be free to play for ever



Just like RIFT 



n-ster said:


> duh, I'm stupid lmao
> 
> Just bought Karkand, hopefully it will be worth it



Karkand is hit or miss depending on Team balance, if the team starting with all of the flags is OP, then it just ends up sucking as you can't ever get off your ship.


----------



## theJesus (Mar 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> he never said he was the cause for the drop, just that it changed since he posted.





manofthem said:


> No lol I didn't drop it by any means. When I said "I changed it to $4.27," I was referring to what I posted  sorry for the confusion
> I haven't even gotten it yet since I already have Hard Reset, but I'm thinking about it.
> 
> And if I'm not mistaken, earlier on in these bundles the price fluctuates much more easily, likely due to the lesser volume of sales. As sales increase, price fluctuates more slowly.... I think
> ...





n-ster said:


> duh, I'm stupid lmao
> 
> Just bought Karkand, hopefully it will be worth it


d'oh! 

I played DLC Quest (one of the included games) last night and it was fucking hilarious.  Great satire of modern gaming.


----------



## jpierce55 (Mar 16, 2012)

Not a hot deal, but Black Ops is $30 on Amazon.


----------



## theJesus (Mar 17, 2012)

The original EverQuest is now free to play . . . crack addicts rejoice


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 17, 2012)

*Oh God How Did This Get Here I Am Not Good With Computer*


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 17, 2012)

^ I tried as well won't let me get it. I wish it was 160% They would pay me $21


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2012)

I think its a glitch cause I just tried using steam and it give me the same error


----------



## theJesus (Mar 17, 2012)

They fixed it now; it's -80%


----------



## Irony (Mar 17, 2012)

aww.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 17, 2012)

Still $7 is good I think I may get it. I have always liked Sim's.


----------



## joellim (Mar 18, 2012)

just wondering anyone know where I can get a good deal on starcraft 2? I havent played the game yet cos its always been too expensive for me to afford. USD59.99 or SGD 109.00. I dont mind playing US, EU or SEA region as long as its in English.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2012)

Amazon has some nice game sales:
Sonic Generations $7.49 (requires Steam)
SEGA 48 Mega Arcade Pack $7.49 (no Steam)
Renegade Ops $7.49, I believe it includes DLC (requires Steam)
and a couple more...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...p=1353497002&pf_rd_i=B006J97RSO&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## razaron (Mar 20, 2012)

Space Pirates and Zombies is £1.74 on steam for one more hour.


----------



## korhal (Mar 20, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> or just wait a few months and it will be free to play for ever



That's what lineage 2 did.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2012)

Portal 2 50% offSteam Mid-Week Deal

Portal 2 $9.99
Portal 1&2 $12.49
Portal 2 2-Pack $17.49
http://store.steampowered.com/app/620/

Awesome deal for anyone who hasnt grabbed it yet!!

Also 75% off 
Shogun 2 $7.49 for through Thursday 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/34330/


----------



## n-ster (Mar 21, 2012)

If you are outside the US and want to pay the US deal, don't forget to ask a friend to gift it to you or something!

I happen to be accepting friend requests and love helping friends out through PMs


----------



## AsRock (Mar 21, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Portal 2 50% offSteam Mid-Week Deal
> 
> Portal 2 $9.99
> Portal 1&2 $12.49
> ...



i am after  the shogun 2 addon for $7.50 hehe. I was hoping it would of dropped by now like Napolian did ha,,   OOh did that piss my friend off endlessly.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2012)

So there's a Square Enix deal going on for the weekend at Steam
50% off all catalog titles
   or
76% off entire collection for $74.99
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/13870/
   or
Thursday deal: 75% off Hitman collection, $6.24
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenixweekend2012
Friday deal: 74% off Tomb Raider collection
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenixweekend2012?snr=1_4_4__118
Saturday deal: 75% off Deus Ex
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenixweekend2012

Should be some good deals


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 23, 2012)

picked up the hitman deal, dirt cheap.



joellim said:


> just wondering anyone know where I can get a good deal on starcraft 2? I havent played the game yet cos its always been too expensive for me to afford. USD59.99 or SGD 109.00. I dont mind playing US, EU or SEA region as long as its in English.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ZKA0J6/?tag=tec06d-20

40$ new, 30$ used


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Portal 2 50% offSteam Mid-Week Deal
> 
> Portal 2 $9.99
> Portal 1&2 $12.49
> ...



FML!!!!!! I have been waiting weeks on portal 2 to get back to 10$ and NOW I see this!! I just checked and its back to 19.99$

I just kicked over my trash can at work in a rage!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 23, 2012)

DAMN! I just got Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai from Steam for 30 Euro and Greenmangaming has it for 20$ !!!! Go grab it people, it's a great game


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 25, 2012)

Want Dirt 3 so bad, but don't want to buy it for $50.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Want Dirt 3 so bad, but don't want to buy it for $50.



Boom, eBay. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dirt-3-Full...aultDomain_0&hash=item43ae3e6216#ht_500wt_922

Or a buy it now for $10
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dirt-3-PC-2...aultDomain_0&hash=item4ab5891afc#ht_500wt_922


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> DAMN! I just got Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai from Steam for 30 Euro and Greenmangaming has it for 20$ !!!! Go grab it people, it's a great game



ooh it be $7.50 on steam one day soon just like nap was .


----------



## Wyverex (Mar 25, 2012)

Fallout Collection is finally on Steam and is 66% off (6,79 € for EU)
Fallout 1 + Fallout 2 + Fallout Tactics  the real Fallout games (well, without Tactics  )


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 25, 2012)

Treasure Adventure Game is free over at GOG.com.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 25, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> Fallout Collection is finally on Steam and is 66% off (6,79 € for EU)
> Fallout 1 + Fallout 2 + Fallout Tactics  the real Fallout games (well, without Tactics  )



Tactics was... ok. Much better than the recent ripoffs.


----------



## Wyverex (Mar 27, 2012)

Impulse (GameStop) has a very nice deal on Shogun 2 FotS for only $30:
Buy Fall of the Samurai and Get a FREE Copy of Total War Shogun 2 for a Limited Time!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 29, 2012)

Episode of darkness, episodes 1 and 2 for 3$. 
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7135/

never played them before but at 1.50$ a pop, hard to be that picky.

Edit:

also Trine 2 50% off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35720/


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> Episode of darkness, episodes 1 and 2 for 3$.
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7135/
> 
> never played them before but at 1.50$ a pop, hard to be that picky.
> ...



Also Trine $2 (80% off)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35700/?snr=1_4_4__104_1

And anyone tried out Gotham City Imposters?  Looks somewhat fun for $7.49 (50% off)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21170/


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2012)

Bulletstorm for $5 on Steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/99810/

I never finished it, but I remember it being mindless fun.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Bulletstorm for $5 on Steam
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/99810/
> 
> I never finished it, but I remember it being mindless fun.



Been waiting for this to be on offer. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## jpierce55 (Apr 2, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> Episode of darkness, episodes 1 and 2 for 3$.
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7135/
> 
> never played them before but at 1.50$ a pop, hard to be that picky.
> ...



after getting the 1st Trine so cheap and liking it I had to get this. I have a couple hours into it and find it better than the first. Nice, simple, basic, clean, and requires a little thinking.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 3, 2012)

I know Blur is underrated (the game, not the band), but how much underrated?
Is it worth the 5€ on steam (75% off)?

Also, 50% off X superbox (20€).
And capsized is at 75% off (2.5€).


----------



## burtram (Apr 3, 2012)

Blur is one of my favorite racing games. It's got a really nice fast pace to it and the powerups are great fun. It is absolutely worth picking up at such a discount (As soon as I saw it was on sale for so cheap, I bought it on steam)


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool! Thanks. 
More feedback/input, please.
(I know you have it, Mussels! =p)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Cool! Thanks.
> More feedback/input, please.
> (I know you have it, Mussels! =p)



its fun, but i dont play it any more. its epicness is really killed for me due to craptastic lag.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2012)

Amazon has a THQ sale going on, up to 75% off
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...oup=1&docId=1000716161&plpage=1&tag=tec06d-20

Games such as:
Metro 2033 $5
Darksiders $5
Red Faction Armageddon $5
Several Company of Heroes games $5
Saints Row 2 $5
Saints Row 3 $25
Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine $10

Most that I looked at activate on Steam (if the requirements didn't say Steam, reviews said so)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Also, 50% off X superbox (20€).


Calling attention to this again:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/6330/

It includes Albion Prelude (expansion for Terran Conflict) that came out not too long ago.  All 6 games are awesome though (albeit X: Beyond the Frontier and X: Tension are dated).




manofthem said:


> Most that I looked at activate on Steam (if the requirements didn't say Steam, reviews said so)


Yeah, on games that require Steam to play (like Saints Row 2), you can take the key they give you after purchasing, activate it on Steam, and you can download via Steam.


----------



## Irony (Apr 4, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I know Blur is underrated (the game, not the band), but how much underrated?
> Is it worth the 5€ on steam (75% off)?
> 
> Also, 50% off X superbox (20€).
> And capsized is at 75% off (2.5€).



I bought it. Its one of my favorite racing games; think of mario kart with real cars and tracks.


----------



## FierceRed (Apr 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Amazon has a THQ sale going on, up to 75% off
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...oup=1&docId=1000716161&plpage=1&tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Games such as:
> ...



Uh oh... this can't be good.

I'm REALLY worried about THQ at this point. Seriously. Maybe its just all the doom and gloom articles about them I've been seeing lately, but I actually *want* to buy and play Company of Heroes 2 one day. And I'm not talking about during a 50% off holiday sale either.

At least Darksiders 2 and Metro Last Light are safe... but that's little comfort to my gaming soul nourished on the milk of Westwood Studios back in the Good Old Days...

That being said, Darksiders 1 and all of the Company of Heroes are good games for those on the fence.


----------



## Wyverex (Apr 7, 2012)

The original Fallout is free if you "buy" it on GoG this weekend
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/fallout

Very nice giveaway imho   Old classic


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 7, 2012)

Assasins's creed brotherhood 10$ at 

http://www.greenmangaming.co.uk/


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2012)

A few Amazon Download deals:

Crysis 2 $7.49
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004S73HS8/?tag=tec06d-20

Darkness 2 $12.49 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JA7EWW/?tag=tec06d-20

LA Noire standard $4.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007977HM6/?tag=tec06d-20

GTA IV $4.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004D4YDNE/?tag=tec06d-20

Serious Sam 3 BFE $12.00
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007L87VYW/?tag=tec06d-20

Deus Ex HR $10.19
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HRZ29K/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry for double post...

Dirt 3 for $5.99 on getgamesgo.com
http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/dirt-3

Good deal!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 8, 2012)

Red Orchestra 2 - Heroes of Stalingrad at the same

http://www.getgamesgo.com/

15$ or Euros


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 10, 2012)

Amazon is having a huge sell lots of games for $4.99!!


----------



## Kreij (Apr 13, 2012)

GoG has a bunch of games this weekend on sale for 50% off.
Check it out if you need to shore up your collection of classics.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2012)

Steam Daily Deal: 
Gothic Bundle on sale for $12.49 and the individual games 75% off
ArcaniA - Gothic 4 $4.99
ArcaniA: Gall of Setarrif $3.74
Gothic 3 Forsaken Gods Enhanced Edition $2.49
Gothic II Gold Edition $2.49
Gothic 3 $2.49
Gothic 1 only in a bundle
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12075/

Steam Weekend Deal:
Might & Magic 50% off
Might & Magic Clash of Heroes $7.49
Might & Magic Heroes IV $24.99
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/MightandMagicWeekendDeal


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 16, 2012)

BF3 $40 Amazon


----------



## manofthem (Apr 16, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> BF3 $40 Amazon



Don't you mean $30?


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 17, 2012)

Kingdoms of Amalur: reckoning
$40 on both steam and gamefly.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2012)

Steam deals
Dead Space $5
http://store.steampowered.com/app/17470/
Dead Space 2 $5
http://store.steampowered.com/app/47780/
Both great games, though I have to say DS1 is a bit better IMO. 

Serious Sam 3: BFE $13.60
http://store.steampowered.com/app/41070/


----------



## I see SPY! (Apr 24, 2012)

Funny that in €uroland the games don't have the same price.
We get the first one cheaper, but the second one more expensive


----------



## Irony (Apr 25, 2012)

I've been playing tons of skyrim and assassins creed, kinda looking for a good shooter type game. What does everyone reccomend?


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2012)

Metro 2033; The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. trilogy. Last mentioned contains more shooting than the first and for the first S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game (Shadow of Chernobyl) I recommend using the Complete mod. I do not know how good Fallout New Vegas or Battlefield 3 are (never played and BF3 does not seem my type of game).


----------



## Mr McC (Apr 25, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Metro 2033; The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. trilogy. Last mentioned contains more shooting than the first and for the first S.T.A.L.K.E.R. game (Shadow of Chernobyl) I recommend using the Complete mod. I do not know how good Fallout New Vegas or Battlefield 3 are (never played and BF3 does not seem my type of game).



I recommend using the Complete mods for the entire series.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I wouldn't really compare STALKER or Metro to BF3, down to basics yes they are both shooters. But one of those 3 I wouldn't buy for the SP content, and it's pretty easy to guess which one.


----------



## MasterInvader (Apr 25, 2012)

I see SPY! said:


> Funny that in €uroland the games don't have the same price.
> We get the first one cheaper, but the second one more expensive



Use a VPN soft/network, acess Steam page on US, buy the game and add the product to the account.

Next login @ Steam and the game is ready for download... easy picky


----------



## Irony (Apr 25, 2012)

I think I'll get one of the stalker trilogy and see if I like it. Is brink worth $15?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2012)

Irony said:


> I think I'll get one of the stalker trilogy and see if I like it. Is brink worth $15?



No, Brink MAY be worth $5, which is how much I paid and haven't played more than 20 minutes. Bulletstorm is a much more fun game for $5, which it is fairly often. 

The best $5 is Metro 2033, fun campaign with great atmosphere and gameplay, Russian accents, flying critters and mutants, and good story.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr McC said:


> I recommend using the Complete mods for the entire series.




+1 to that, all day long. Excellent mods for an excellent series.... The community is a bit quiet (at least on this side of the pond), but last I checked, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was still in the works. Looking forward to it 

On the other hand....
https://twitter.com/#!/gscstalker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl81...DvjVQa1PpcFM3gGkmv-PHrIh7j9r0VuKIurvd0z5UyF0=


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 26, 2012)

Mr McC said:


> I recommend using the Complete mods for the entire series.



Clear Sky Complete does not add that much to CS (except sleeping bags and Smart Save, AFAIK), while it has been a little too buggy for me with certain missions (including a main mission in which Scar is being captured by some bandits when trying to meet Fang (at least when working for the STALKER faction, it worked for me when being a loner at that point in the story). So the gameplay can be somewhat hindered by those bugs. Call of Pripyat is a title I did not go through entirely, but the part I have played thru so far did I enjoy in vanilla (because my issues with the modded CS install).



1Kurgan1 said:


> I wouldn't really compare STALKER or Metro to BF3, down to basics yes they are both shooters. But one of those 3 I wouldn't buy for the SP content, and it's pretty easy to guess which one.



I only mentioned BF3 because I expected that others would perhaps react like "don't forget about BF3". So I mentioned it while making clear I did not play it and thus cannot recommend nor advise against it.
And it is quite obvious that BF3 is mainly a multi player game.



manofthem said:


> No, Brink MAY be worth $5, which is how much I paid and haven't played more than 20 minutes. Bulletstorm is a much more fun game for $5, which it is fairly often.
> 
> The best $5 is Metro 2033, fun campaign with great atmosphere and gameplay, Russian accents, flying critters and mutants, and good story.


I doubt that those accents are actually "Russian". I mean, the adults sound a bit like wanna-be russian (they fit the Western stereotypical idea of what Russian sounds like) and the voices of some children that appear in the game sound like American to me (extremely rhotic, with a very strongly rolling R). After one or two playthroughs I put the speech on Russian and gone was the resemblence with my stereotypical idea of how a Russian person speaks. So I you only care about what the main characters say (and not about what is said in conversations of figurants) I recommend using the available subs paired with Russian speech. It is sounding more convincing that way, and especially the voices in Artyom's visions are dubbed better in Russian (deep manly voices with some echo, instead of that ridiculous whispering).

It is nice to replay it in Rangermode (less intrusive HUD) and/or to try and get the alternative ending. BTW, most of Artyom's visions are interactive. Making use of that by trying to approach the Homo Novice makes sure you can get the alternative ending (beside listening to Commie and Nazi conversations, or taking the postcard Hunter hands out in the beginning, etc.)



Ahhzz said:


> +1 to that, all day long. Excellent mods for an excellent series.... The community is a bit quiet (at least on this side of the pond), but last I checked, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 was still in the works. Looking forward to it
> 
> On the other hand....
> https://twitter.com/#!/gscstalker
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl81...DvjVQa1PpcFM3gGkmv-PHrIh7j9r0VuKIurvd0z5UyF0=



I think that even though GSC is bankrupt, they (Vostok Games) yet had to rename the fork because they don't own the rights to use the "S.T.A.L.K.E.R." name. That they have the room now to broaden the concept may be a good thing. Just like with projects such as LibreOffice (derived from OpenOffice), Mageia (derived from Mandriva) etc. they had to rename the fork into something else than the name of the original but that does not necessarily make the fork of inferior quality.


----------



## Irony (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I'll pick up metro.

Neweggs having a little sale. 
Crysis 2, Mass Effect 2, Medal Of Honor Limited Edition and Dragon Age 2; $9.99


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2012)

Torchlight 2 ready for pre-order, $20, Steam or from Perfect World

http://www.torchlight2game.com/


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2012)

Max Payne 3 preorder on Newegg for $47.99 w/ promo code EMCYTZT1513

Max Payne 3 PC Game ROCKSTAR

I think I'll wait til it drops in price a little more. I just started replaying Max Payne to get the story again, and it's been fun. I hope MP3 is as awesome


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 28, 2012)

So tempted to buy Max Payne, but will probably wait.



Chevalr1c said:


> I only mentioned BF3 because I expected that others would perhaps react like "don't forget about BF3". So I mentioned it while making clear I did not play it and thus cannot recommend nor advise against it.
> And it is quite obvious that BF3 is mainly a multi player game.



And I only mentioned that they are different because making assumptions on things other people haven't typed is usually a bad idea. I'd hope BF3 being mainly a MP game is obvious, but judging by your first post, I felt I needed to state the obvious.


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2012)

Sniper Elite v2 for $29.99 pre-order on getgamesgo.com (a healthy 25% off tht includes certain pre-order bonus material). Activates on Steam

http://getgamesgo.com/product/sniper-elite-v2-po

Deus Ex HR $6.99 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HRZ29K/?tag=tec06d-20
Deus Ex HR Augmented Edition $7.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HRZ3N0/?tag=tec06d-20

Dungeon Siege 3 $4.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0054SFKUS/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## n-ster (May 3, 2012)

MP3 and Sniper Elite V2 look so temptingggg

BUT

I know that by the time I get to play these games they'll be like at 20$ or something


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2012)

lol i saw sniper elite 2 in a newspaper article, written about how the graphics are terribly realistic showing the gore and damage in a realistic fashion that a bullet does to the human body


----------



## n-ster (May 3, 2012)

Mussels said:


> lol i saw sniper elite 2 in a newspaper article, written about how the graphics are terribly realistic showing the gore and damage in a realistic fashion that a bullet does to the human body



Don't you dare try to make me buy this game right now.. Don't you dare.......

omg thank god I'm out of PP$ and my credit card is maxed


EDIT: damn now that I paid me credit bill....


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2012)

Pretty good deal on Steam's weekend deal

Batman Arkham City $15 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57400/

I'd definitely get it if I hadn't gotten one free with my ssd.


----------



## sixequalszero (May 4, 2012)

I preordered Sniper Elite V2 on Steam and I have very much enjoyed the 116 175 minutes four hours I've played.

I also have Max Payne 3 on preorder from OGS for $42. I've never played a Max Payne game before but a friend of mine endorses the franchise, (especially Max Payne 2). Sounds like a good game.


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2012)

sixequalszero said:


> I preordered Sniper Elite V2 on Steam and I have very much enjoyed the 116 175 minutes four hours I've played.
> 
> I also have Max Payne 3 on preorder from OGS for $42. I've never played a Max Payne game before but a friend of mine endorses the franchise, (especially Max Payne 2). Sounds like a good game.



So how good is Sniper Elite v2? All I have seen was a trailer a bit ago, and it looked like decent fun. And you need I take a little break and play through Max Payne 1&2, good stuff. I just started playing through mp1 the other night to catch up again.


----------



## sixequalszero (May 6, 2012)

I'm really enjoying it, a lot. That could just be me. Even though I not an FPS buff, I've never played Battlefield, or COD, or... that other one (I know, shame on me).
My FPS experience ranges TF2 (until it became free -.-) and HL2.
Although I am eager to up the difficulty and play through coop.

My current play roster consists of taking turns between SEV2 and a recent restart of Skyrim (with a ton of mods I haven't used before)

As for Max Payne, my mate and I decided I would skip the first and at least play through mp2 before playing mp3. Which reminds me, I have to buy it. I might just play it at his place. =/ What's the hourage of MP2, anyone?


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2012)

my brother informed me that the MP to sniper elite is utter terribad, with massive server problems with lag and hacking.


could just be aussie servers, but thought i'd toss that out there.


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2012)

could also just be that your brother sucks at it


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2012)

Alan Wake $14.99 on Steam midweek deal, seems like a decent deal. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/108710/
and it's $14.99 on gog.com drm free
http://www.gog.com/en/gamecard/alan_wake

FEAR 3 for $4.99 on Gamefly
http://www.gamefly.com/Download-FEAR-3/5000786/?cid=f3gd050812#.T6leqzd5mc0


----------



## Wyverex (May 8, 2012)

Portal 1 & 2 are 66% off on Steam (and Portal 2 got a free DLC today too)


----------



## sixequalszero (May 8, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> (and Portal 2 got a free DLC today too)



Oh hell yeah it did. I've been patiently waiting for this. Unfortunately I'm going to Sydney today. -.- Expect some maps from me in a week!


----------



## Thrackan (May 8, 2012)

Ugh, why am I on a LAN with ultra-crappy interwebz :/ 800MB update ftl.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> Portal 1 & 2 are 66% off on Steam (and Portal 2 got a free DLC today too)



OMG my chance has came! I just sniped portal 2 for 6$!


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2012)

Skyrim $40 on Steam weekend deal 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/72850/

I think I'll pass and hopefully get it cheaper over the summer sale ....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2012)

Company of Heroes + Opposing Forces + Tales of Valor 80% off ($10 for all three)

Two soundtrack albums are available to everyone (no purchase necessary) for free!

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/1529/


----------



## Irony (May 12, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Skyrim $40 on Steam weekend deal
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/72850/
> 
> I think I'll pass and hopefully get it cheaper over the summer sale ....



Its worth 60. You should have got it, I doubt it will drop lower than 40 for a good while.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Company of Heroes + Opposing Forces + Tales of Valor 80% off ($10 for all three)
> 
> Two soundtrack albums are available to everyone (no purchase necessary) for free!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/1529/



I got company of heroes for 1.99


----------



## MT Alex (May 12, 2012)

Irony said:


> I got company of heroes for 1.99



If you got the vanilla CoH, it is well worth it to also get Opposing Forces, as it adds British troops and other German forces, and acts like an add on to the original.  A lot of the user created maps require OP, as well.  FileFront has thousands of maps.  Tales of Valor kind of blows, so you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2012)

CoH


pity i dont know anyone who still plays, as the matchmaking is pretty average


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2012)

omg if you have any respect for the RTS genre then pick up all three of the COD [edit: COH!] games on steam!! then friend me 'theeasyrhino' and die a quick death you nazi scum!


----------



## Thrackan (May 14, 2012)

Looking for a deal on Sniper Elite V2, played it on a LAN and it was awesome, except for a couple of bugs...
Then I see that on the last day of the LAN, a new patch came out, fixing ALL those annoying bugs!


Anyway, if anyone finds a good deal for it, please let me know. Cheapest retail here is around €25.


----------



## _JP_ (May 14, 2012)

*Sense. You made none...*



Easy Rhino said:


> omg if you have any respect for the RTS genre then pick up all three of the COD games on steam!!


----------



## Irony (May 14, 2012)

/\ lulz


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 14, 2012)

_JP_ said:


>



 i meant COH. stupid brain!


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2012)

Don't fix it now, it was okay from the start! hehehehe


----------



## Irony (May 14, 2012)

/\ more lulz


----------



## _JP_ (May 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i meant COH. stupid brain!


It's an easy mistake to make.


----------



## sixequalszero (May 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Skyrim $40 on Steam weekend deal
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/72850/



That's about how much I paid when I preordered it.



Irony said:


> Its worth 60. You should have got it, I doubt it will drop lower than 40 for a good while.



Certainly worth more than what I paid for it. I've been wanting to buy some Skyrim merch but I can't find anything decent.


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2012)

Payday the Heist for $4.99 on Gamefly
http://www.gamefly.com/Download-PAYDAY-The-Heist/5000139/?cid=pdgd051512

Fun game. I've never bought off gamefly, but It's gotta be easy enough.

Steam sales:
Plants vs Zombies GOTY $2.49
http://store.steampowered.com/app/3590/

Mini Ninjas $3.74
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35000/

Dear Esther $4.99
http://store.steampowered.com/app/203810/
Anybody have any insight on this game?


----------



## qubit (May 16, 2012)

*MW3 Content Collection 1 for PC now out*

It's on Steam for £11.49 in the UK.



> About the Game
> 
> Redeploying with an arsenal of content unlike any in franchise history, Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 3’s first downloadable “Collection” arrives stockpiled with not only four Multiplayer/Survival Mode Maps, but two Special Ops Missions—the first time Call of Duty® has ever made Special Ops downloadable online.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2012)

qubit said:


> It's on Steam for £11.49 in the UK.



Garbage. But thanks for the link!


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 16, 2012)

greenmangaming.com , Saints Row the Third - $17.97


----------



## DRDNA (May 16, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Payday the Heist for $4.99 on Gamefly
> http://www.gamefly.com/Download-PAYDAY-The-Heist/5000139/?cid=pdgd051512
> 
> Fun game. I've never bought off gamefly, but It's gotta be easy enough.
> ...



I have that game and did get that title from GF. I have purchased two of the $4.99 deals with in the last two weeks and both end up getting registered with steam and then you can link GF to it as well.


----------



## qubit (May 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Garbage. But thanks for the link!



 Thanks for making me laugh. 

Over a tenner for a few little maps? Yeah, garbage.


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> greenmangaming.com , Saints Row the Third - $17.97



apply the code "SPACE-SAINT-GIFTS" and price drops to $15.28...


----------



## Ahhzz (May 17, 2012)

Skyrim on sale Gamestop this weekend, $40. 

http://www.impulsedriven.com/skyrim?AFFID=eml_i05172012_08&CID=eml_i05172012_08


----------



## Peter1986C (May 17, 2012)

Or EUR 39.99 if you live in Western Europe.


----------



## Widjaja (May 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> Everybody get Dirt 2 for $10 bucks! We can have some full on TPU dirt racing!



Would be fun.

Sadly DiRT 2 is pretty much dead MP.

Last time I played (about a mopnth ago) there was only two session available.
So I made my own, had some Slovak kid come in with a blatantly obvious speed hack, lost to me, cursed at me in a Mickey mouse voice, gave me bad rep in GFWL then left the session.


----------



## manofthem (May 17, 2012)

Ubisoft weekend on Steam
Thursday is a Ghost Recon sale 75% off






http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubi_weekend2012?snr=1_4_4__118


----------



## _JP_ (May 18, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Would be fun.
> 
> Sadly DiRT 2 is pretty much dead MP.
> 
> ...


Dude...you just replied to something erocker wrote...almost 2 years ago...


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 19, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Dude...you just replied to something erocker wrote...almost 2 years ago...



  its $20 now though


----------



## manofthem (May 19, 2012)

Call of Juarez: The Cartel for $7.49 on getgamesgo.com
http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/call-of-juarez-3-the-cartel
Activates on steam according to link, so seems like a solid deal.

Edit: couldn't pay with PayPal, had to use a credit card instead


----------



## RejZoR (May 19, 2012)

Assassin's Creed Director's Cut for 2,5 EUR on Steam. Warez just doesn't make any sense anymore lol


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2012)

Steam Midweek Madness 60% off
Dead Island $11.99
Bloodbath Arena DLC $3.99
White Ryder DLC $3.99
http://store.steampowered.com/app/91310/

Another Steam Midweek Madness 50% off
Thief Collection $13.49 
Thief Gold $4.99
Thief II The Metal Age $4.99
Thief Deadly Shadows $4.99
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/14734/

F3AR for $4.61 at greenmangaming.com, activates on Steam
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/fear-3/


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2012)

Red Orchestra is $9.99 on Steam and a free multiplayer weekend til Sunday 
Red Orchestra Deluxe Edition $12.49

http://store.steampowered.com/app/35450/


----------



## Capitan Harlock (May 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Red Orchestra is $9.99 on Steam and a free multiplayer weekend til Sunday
> Red Orchestra Deluxe Edition $12.49
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/35450/



very good deal but not for me  in € is 8.79€ and i have only 3€ , make me a present xd xd (joke)


----------



## manofthem (May 28, 2012)

Steam daily deal
Alice Madness Returns for $5.99

http://store.steampowered.com/app/19680/


----------



## qubit (May 30, 2012)

Crysis 2 suddenly back on Steam! It's been gone since last June over the spat with releasing it on Origin.

It's now the Maximum Edition and existing users can upgrade for half price until June 12. Oh and there's no third party DRM, either.  I'll be getting this for sure.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/108800


----------



## I see SPY! (May 30, 2012)

qubit said:


> Crysis 2 suddenly back on Steam! It's been gone since last June over the spat with releasing it on Origin.
> 
> It's now the Maximum Edition and existing users can upgrade for half price until June 12. Oh and there's no third party DRM, either.  I'll be getting this for sure.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/108800



EA finally surrenders and welcomes their new overlords?


----------



## qubit (May 30, 2012)

I see SPY! said:


> EA finally surrenders and welcomes their new overlords?



It's still available on Origin, so I'd call it more of a truce. There's a news article on it, here.

I'd sure like to know the details of that agreement.


----------



## sixequalszero (May 30, 2012)

The Binding of Isaac ($2) has new DLC for $3. I also bought Really Big Sky which is 75% @ $2.50, I'm really loving it, so if you're into it... http://store.steampowered.com/app/201570/


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2012)

Getgamesgo.com has a few sales:

Serious Sam 3 Deluxe Edition $9.99 
http://getgamesgo.com/product/serious-sam-3-bfe-seriously-digital-edition

Football Manager 2012 $7.49
http://getgamesgo.com/product/football-manager-2012

Both activate on Steam


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 30, 2012)

qubit said:


> I'd sure like to know the details of that agreement.


I'm sure it's something down the lines of "I don't screw you; you don't screw me."  Specifically, if EA allows its products on Steam, Valve must allow its products on Origin.  If Origin has Valve's next big software release, then we'll know that was the case.


----------



## I see SPY! (May 30, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm sure it's something down the lines of "I don't screw you; you don't screw me."  Specifically, if EA allows its products on Steam, Valve must allow its products on Origin.  If Origin has Valve's next big software release, then we'll know that was the case.



Would be really weird buying Episode 3 on Origin


----------



## carlitos (May 31, 2012)

Deus Ex Human Revolution pack on sale till 04/06/2012 here:

http://uk.gamesplanet.com/buy-download-pc-games/Deus-Ex-Human-Revolution-Pack-2927-38.html



Dawn of War II €8,95 :

http://www.gamesrocket.com/download/Dawn-of-War-II.html


----------



## RejZoR (May 31, 2012)

GOG is now offering Tomb Raider I, II and III in a pack for $9,99. It's not a special deal but worth mentioning anyway.


----------



## qubit (May 31, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm sure it's something down the lines of "I don't screw you; you don't screw me."  Specifically, if EA allows its products on Steam, Valve must allow its products on Origin.  If Origin has Valve's next big software release, then we'll know that was the case.



Sounds quite plausible and is certainly a step in the right direction. Seems that it was all to do with how DLC is delivered and I'd sure like to know how they resolved this issue.

I'm surprised this news isn't causing more of a stir on the forum though, because Crysis 2 tends to be talked about quite a lot, whether it's being praised or slagged off.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 31, 2012)

qubit said:


> Sounds quite plausible and is certainly a step in the right direction. Seems that it was all to do with how DLC is delivered and I'd sure like to know how they resolved this issue.
> 
> I'm surprised this news isn't causing more of a stir on the forum though, because Crysis 2 tends to be talked about quite a lot, whether it's being praised or slagged off.



Where have you heard people talking about Crysis 2?

After purchasing the game (yeah, I was stupid to preorder), there was a large period of backlash followed by nothing.  Perhaps I'm looking in the wrong locations, and a heads-up (specifically, as to where in Hades I could actually find a valid discussion) about other people still playing would be nice.


----------



## RejZoR (May 31, 2012)

I've played retail version once on hardest (not bound to any client) and forgot about it. I don't think anyone else would care any more about it than i did...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 31, 2012)

Agreed.

What I am more willing to care about is modifications to make the game suck less.

Failed multiplayer is a joke.
Lack of DX11 was a mockery.
Turning into a linear shooter was a travesty.

All of this can be solved by:
DX11 support that has been released.
An actual concerted effort to make multiplayer worth it.
Opening up the game to the modding community, where a redesign of the levels could offer a huge improvement.


Crytek has the opportunity to salvage something from this misstep.  Now that Valve and EA are temporarily playing nice, I think good changes can come (though whether this actually happens might be a bit too much to ask).


----------



## manofthem (May 31, 2012)

Humble Indie Bundle V looks pretty good:

Pyschonuts
Limbo
Amnesia The Dark Descent
Superbrothers Swords and Sworcery EP

Pay more than $7.33 and receive Bastion too

Games available DRM free or via Steam. Each game comes with soundtrack (flac or mp3)

http://www.humblebundle.com/#contribute


----------



## theonedub (May 31, 2012)

HB servers are getting hammered- it seems. Bought the bundle an hour ago and have yet to get my email. 

Have a copy of Bastion already sitting in my Steam Gift Library, guess its time to give it away


----------



## sixequalszero (Jun 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Humble Indie Bundle V looks pretty good:
> 
> Pyschonuts
> Limbo
> ...



I bought this just for Bastion, I already have the first three.


----------



## FierceRed (Jun 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Humble Indie Bundle V looks pretty good:
> 
> Pyschonuts
> Limbo
> ...



This really is the best bundle I've ever seen.

Bought it for $25 and I already owned Psychonauts, Limbo and Bastion. I'll never play Amnesia because I'm a huge scaredy-cat and I was planning on buying S&S with its amazing OST during a sale anyway.

Helping charity and getting a stockpile of gifts for buddies was the best no brainer decision all year.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2012)

Saints Row: The Third
$17
PC DOWNLOAD ONLY

http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/55230/
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OMM66A/?tag=tec06d-20

Amazon key is activatable on Steam (Saints Row is a SteamWorks title) so if you want to download via Steam instead of Amazon, you can do that.


Also, Season Pass DLC (includes Genkibowl VII, Gangstas in Space, and The Trouble with Clones) is discounted 66%:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/901805/


----------



## theJesus (Jun 3, 2012)

FierceRed said:


> 'll never play Amnesia because I'm a huge scaredy-cat


That'll just make it even more fun!  The whole point of the game is to scare you.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 3, 2012)

I was looking forward to playing Amnesia, but after 15mins in it started giving me massive headaches. Those parts where they mess with your vision really did me in.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 5, 2012)

Gamefly has started a summer sale. Check:

http://www.gamefly.co.uk/download-games/search/?kw=WestCoastUSA&pf=1100


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2012)

Red Orchestra 2 for only $7.49 (Steam required) on getgamesgo.com!

http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/red-orchestra-2-heroes-of-stalingrad

Sniper Elite v2 $26.79 (Steam required) 

http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/sniper-elite-v2

Also Far Cry Complete for $4.98 on Steam today
Includes Far Cry and Far Cry 2 Fortune's Edition

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2863/


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 7, 2012)

Ridge Racer Unbounded at 50% OFF on Steam. (25€)


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 7, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Saints Row: The Third
> $17
> PC DOWNLOAD ONLY
> 
> ...



Bought this game due to reading your post.
Good game but not without it's bugs and performance issues that's for sure.

I need to have WMP 11 running in the background or the vehicle audio will lag.
And the THQ user account will mess up if the user profile is edited in the Saints Row forum not allowing you to log in until you retrieve a new password from the THQ site.

It seems Volition are done with patching this game and are on to making a standalone expansion called Enter the Dominatrix.


----------



## Kalevalen (Jun 7, 2012)

Humble Indie Bundle 5 has added three more titles to its blockbuster lineup. Braid, Super Meat Boy and Lone Survivor are now part of the package! http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## theJesus (Jun 7, 2012)

Super Meat Boy is fun.


----------



## sixequalszero (Jun 7, 2012)

Kalevalen said:


> Humble Indie Bundle 5 has added three more titles to its blockbuster lineup. Braid, Super Meat Boy and Lone Survivor are now part of the package! http://www.humblebundle.com/



Already have SMB and LS and I've already played Braid. All I've gotten out of this bundle is Bastion, still worth it though!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gamefly sale


----------



## Frick (Jun 10, 2012)

Crusader Kings II Collection for €12.49.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 13, 2012)

FEAR 3 on Steam midweek sale $8
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21100/

Velvet Assassin on sale today for $1.69
http://store.steampowered.com/app/16720/


----------



## manofthem (Jun 15, 2012)

Prepurchase Hitman: Absolution - Professional Edition for $36 using voucher on greenmangaming.com, voucher "HITMN-ABSOL-UTION" activates on Steam

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/hitman-absolution-professional-edition-na/

Not sure how long it's good for


----------



## KainXS (Jun 20, 2012)

If I buy left 4 dead 2 via gamefly can I use the key in steam?


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2012)

KainXS said:


> If I buy left 4 dead 2 via gamefly can I use the key in steam?



Yes sir, you have to

Just to add: when looking at a game on Gamefly, you'll see in the right side "Specs & Requirements". 
At the bottom of that list, if you see "3rd Party Download Required," that almost always means Steam or Origin is required. There is often an option for "View More Requirements" and under that you'll see if a game requires Steam (listed as Steamworks) or an Origin account. Other times games that aren't Steamworks but can be activated on Steam will say so under the Answers tab.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 20, 2012)

Speaking of Gamefly, there are a bunch of games on sale as noted by the slickdeals link, and use the code SLICK0611 for 10% off






SlickDeals


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2012)

Jesus, Driver: San Francisco is already in the bargain bin?  That's not good. 

GUN is awesome!  Think Grand Theft Auto: Wild West Edition.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Jesus, Driver: San Francisco is already in the bargain bin?  That's not good.
> 
> GUN is awesome!  Think Grand Theft Auto: Wild West Edition.


Huh, why are you telling me this?  I don't remember expressing interest in either of those.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2012)

"Jesus" as in shock, not "Jesus" as in holy man.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Jesus, Driver: San Francisco is already in the bargain bin?  That's not good.
> 
> GUN is awesome!  Think Grand Theft Auto: Wild West Edition.



Don't think Driver being there means anything, so is Arkham City and L.A Noire.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 20, 2012)

Those prices are crazy good IMO lol 4.5$? 6.75$? DAMN


----------



## Maban (Jun 21, 2012)

I got an email from EA that had a user-specific promo code to get free BFBC2, Dragon Age: Origins, or Spore. Since I already have BFBC2 I picked out DA:O. That's my fourth game on Origin, all of which were free.


----------



## Virus-j (Jun 21, 2012)

75% off on all Deus Ex Titles

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15147/


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2012)

Dragon Age sale over on Amazon (had a little trouble with links, they should work now...)

Dragon Age: Origins $4.99
Dragon Age: Origins Awakening $4.99
Dragon Age Ultimate Edition $7.49
Dragon Age 2 $4.99
Dragon Age Pack $9.99

I believe the main games activate on Origin, but the dlc doesn't. You have to activate it trough a bioware account. Perhaps read a little more into each game to be 100% sure.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 25, 2012)

These sales make me want more money so bad right now lol


----------



## manofthem (Jun 25, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> These sales make me want more money so bad right now lol



Absolutely. And we can't forget the Steam summer sale coming soon which will hopefully hosts a few nice sales at a nice price. Too many sales, so little money


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Absolutely. And we can't forget the Steam summer sale coming soon which will hopefully hosts a few nice sales at a nice price. Too many sales, so little money



Steam summer sale  time to put some of my stuff on ebay/craigslist I think lol


----------



## theonedub (Jun 26, 2012)

LA Noire $5? I think yes.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone here know when the summer sale starts?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

theonedub said:


> LA Noire $5? I think yes.



Where steam?


----------



## Kalevalen (Jun 26, 2012)

Max Payne 3 is today deal of the day at amazon


----------



## theonedub (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where steam?



Yes, Standard is $5 Complete w/ all DLC is $7.50. I just bought the complete version.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 26, 2012)

LA Noire for 5 bucks? And Steam f**ks are trying to sell the same thing to EU users for 7,49 EUR. That's almost twice as much. Thanks Valve. Ever heard of currency conversion!?!?!??!?!?!?

No wonder i'm buying more and more on GOG because they sell everything at the same price for the entire world.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> LA Noire for 5 bucks? And Steam f**ks are trying to sell the same thing to EU users for 7,49 EUR. That's almost twice as much. Thanks Valve. Ever heard of currency conversion!?!?!??!?!?!?
> 
> No wonder i'm buying more and more on GOG because they sell everything at the same price for the entire world.



I bet anything it has nothing to do with Valve.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll be giving away a copy of the standard version of LA Noire soon. Keep an eye out for the thread.

Edit: Up and running http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168266


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 26, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet anything it has nothing to do with Valve.



Valve is running the Steam. Why GOG doesn't have such "problems" ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Valve is running the Steam. Why GOG doesn't have such "problems" ?



They sell dated games publishers no longer care about? Valve is at the mercy of publishers.


----------



## Flak (Jun 26, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Valve is running the Steam. Why GOG doesn't have such "problems" ?



Steam allows developers and publishers to set pricing and availability based off a user's location.


----------



## Irony (Jun 27, 2012)

AvP is $2.99 on steam till thursday. Should I get it? Maybe for the benchmark if nothing else if the gameplay is bad.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2012)

Irony said:


> AvP is $2.99 on steam till thursday. Should I get it? Maybe for the benchmark if nothing else if the gameplay is bad.



I'd say it's most definitely worth $3!  Predator is fun, xenomorph is fun, marine is alright.  I say go for it.


----------



## Irony (Jun 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'd say it's most definitely worth $3!  Predator is fun, xenomorph is fun, marine is alright.  I say go for it.



Okay you talked me into it. lol


----------



## manofthem (Jun 27, 2012)

Irony said:


> Okay you talked me into it. lol



Really had to twist your arm there


----------



## burtram (Jun 27, 2012)

I bit on the AVP deal, it's only $3, I couldn't help myself. Also, I know I am going to lose so much money this summer with the steam summer sale... I actually have money this time around


----------



## DannibusX (Jun 27, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> LA Noire for 5 bucks? And Steam f**ks are trying to sell the same thing to EU users for 7,49 EUR. That's almost twice as much. Thanks Valve. Ever heard of currency conversion!?!?!??!?!?!?
> 
> No wonder i'm buying more and more on GOG because they sell everything at the same price for the entire world.



How much is the Value Added Tax?


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2012)

Right, i'm always forgetting that (though that still doesn't make up the difference unless you guys have 50% tax). Why the hell americans have prices without VAT in the first place. You have to pay it either way so why not include it with the price like we do it here in Europe... Oh well...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 27, 2012)

L.A. Noire Steam Weekend deal:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/110800/


----------



## jagd (Jun 27, 2012)

Amazon deal USA only  ,
 IL-2 clif of dover 12.46$ + eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L5SJ4Y/?tag=tec06d-20


Game is steamworks = You can add  key to your steam account


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Right, i'm always forgetting that (though that still doesn't make up the difference unless you guys have 50% tax). Why the hell americans have prices without VAT in the first place. You have to pay it either way so why not include it with the price like we do it here in Europe... Oh well...



Actually I don't think Steam is charging the Americans tax, unlike Origin. I guess it's impossible to tell if they add it into the price, but I don't think they are. Because when new games release on Steam, they are always $49.99 or $59.99 where as a new game on Origin will be the same price, but then comes out to like $62 or $63 after tax. It's why I buy anything on Steam that I can, so I'm pretty sure we don't have to pay it like you are thinking.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2012)

i was going to buy AVP and try out the multi, but $8 here. no deal.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2012)

Tower defense game *Cubeman* is also pretty good and rather cheap:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/207250

I've bought it yesterday and it's pretty cool. Especially since "towers" aren't static but are soldiers that you have to move around.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Right, i'm always forgetting that (though that still doesn't make up the difference unless you guys have 50% tax). Why the hell americans have prices without VAT in the first place. You have to pay it either way so why not include it with the price like we do it here in Europe... Oh well...



FYI steam doesn't make you pay Taxes in the US.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2012)

I find that a bit hard to believe. I mean, why would be Steam exempt for taxes? There are rare cases where taxes don't have to be paid, but i don't think selling games are one of them.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I find that a bit hard to believe. I mean, why would be Steam exempt for taxes? There are rare cases where taxes don't have to be paid, but i don't think selling games are one of them.



Newegg doesn't even tax some states such as mine  

yes steam is tax free here


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2012)

yea i dont have to pay taxes either

Tiger Direct, Amazon, Newegg, Steam, Green Man Gaming, blah blah blah all tax free


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I find that a bit hard to believe. I mean, why would be Steam exempt for taxes? There are rare cases where taxes don't have to be paid, but i don't think selling games are one of them.





brandonwh64 said:


> Newegg doesn't even tax some states such as mine
> 
> yes steam is tax free here



Taxes are left up to individual states here in the US. A federal tax is only on income. My state doesn't see online sales so anything I buy online is tax free as long as I don't buy anything from California or Mass.

If it cost 7.99 all I pay is 7.99.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i dont have to pay taxes either
> 
> Tiger Direct, Amazon, Newegg, Steam, Green Man Gaming, blah blah blah all tax free



Yup. Only thing I pay tax on is Tiger Direct because I live in FL and thats where they are located. So I have to pay a state tax.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know if taxes has anything to do with Steam. Some years ogo they decided to charge European customers in Euro and they fixed the rate at 1$=1E. I don't know how's the parity now but back then it was something like 1.4$ for 1Euro so we basically had to pay 40% more.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I don't know if taxes has anything to do with Steam. Some years ogo they decided to charge European customers in Euro and they fixed the rate at 1$=1E. I don't know how's the parity now but back then it was something like 1.4$ for 1Euro so we basically had to pay 40% more.



1 Euro is about $1.25 and dropping FAST.


----------



## D007 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i was going to buy AVP and try out the multi, but $8 here. no deal.



AVP multi is fun for the first day.. afterwards.. meh...
I liked the single player though.. A bit short but the different stories are kinda neat..


----------



## jpierce55 (Jun 27, 2012)

For the most part, if you are in the same state one of these stores has a location in, you will be charged taxes. Amazon charges me tax.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 27, 2012)

I live in Ohio so I don't ever pay taxes when shopping online.  Nobody runs their business out of Ohio lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I live in Ohio so I don't ever pay taxes when shopping online.  Nobody runs their business out of Ohio lol



Jesus exports win out of Ohio.


----------



## Irony (Jun 28, 2012)

*Facepalm*

Guess what brilliance I comitted. I put avp in my cart when it was 3 bucks, thought it was worth that. Then I went throught the whole paypal procedure and everything, but then at the end where it sends you back to steam to check "i accept these terms" checkbox, I completely forgot that it does that and turned my computer off (as it was 1am) and assumed I had bought it. The next morning, when the sale was over, I looked in my library and no avp. Then I realized what happened. I feel dumb.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Guess what brilliance I comitted. I put avp in my cart when it was 3 bucks, thought it was worth that. Then I went throught the whole paypal procedure and everything, but then at the end where it sends you back to steam to check "i accept these terms" checkbox, I completely forgot that it does that and turned my computer off (as it was 1am) and assumed I had bought it. The next morning, when the sale was over, I looked in my library and no avp. Then I realized what happened. I feel dumb.



You know you might have been still lucky. Imagine the deal expires and they charge you next day at full price on your order.


----------



## I see SPY! (Jun 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Guess what brilliance I comitted. I put avp in my cart when it was 3 bucks, thought it was worth that. Then I went throught the whole paypal procedure and everything, but then at the end where it sends you back to steam to check "i accept these terms" checkbox, I completely forgot that it does that and turned my computer off (as it was 1am) and assumed I had bought it. The next morning, when the sale was over, I looked in my library and no avp. Then I realized what happened. I feel dumb.



So you'll have to wait a whole... couple of days/weeks for the Summer Sale to buy it for the same price 
Think of it as saving 3$ before wasting hundreds of dollars in the next sale, like I will probably do!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 28, 2012)

Irony said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Guess what brilliance I comitted. I put avp in my cart when it was 3 bucks, thought it was worth that. Then I went throught the whole paypal procedure and everything, but then at the end where it sends you back to steam to check "i accept these terms" checkbox, I completely forgot that it does that and turned my computer off (as it was 1am) and assumed I had bought it. The next morning, when the sale was over, I looked in my library and no avp. Then I realized what happened. I feel dumb.



You're so silly 

Looks like you can wait for the summer sales, or I just might be able to help you out with AVP right now... PM me if you're interested


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 1, 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 is $30, and Black Ops is $20 on Amazon right now!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 1, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> Modern Warfare 3 is $30, and Black Ops is $20 on Amazon right now!



Still too much , but also on Amazon:

Max Payne 3 for $30 Activates on Steam 

Spec Ops The Line for $25 Activates on Steam, just recently released


----------



## theJesus (Jul 1, 2012)

Indie Royale - The Summer Bundle is available

 "   *Harvest: Massive Encounter* for: steam (pc, mac), windows, mac, linux, desura - more bundle info!
* The Journey Down: Chapter One* for: windows, mac, linux, desura
*Serious Sam 2 *for: steam (pc)
* Gundemonium Recollection* for: steam (pc), windows, desura - The Steam Key is for the *entire* Gundemonium Collection.
*  GundeadliGne* for: steam (pc), windows, desura
* Hitogata Happa* for: steam (pc), windows, desura
*Acceleration Of Suguri X-Edition* for: windows, desura
* Dino Run SE* for: windows, mac, linux, desura - Special Edition (enhanced from the Flash original) w/ upgrades
    BONUS: AirMech for: steam (beta), windows, desura - Plus Indie Royale "Fleur de Lis" Pet for your AirMech!

AirMechSPECIAL BONUS! Each bundle includes a AirMech Steam PC Beta key, a hot F2P action-RTS with exclusive in-game item, the Indie Royale Companion Pet.

MUSIC BONUS!: For those who pay $8 or your currency equivalent get Pixeljams Volume 1, a $5 value featuring tunes from top electronic artists like Miles Tilmann, Datassette & Mark DeNardo, + Dosh. "


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 1, 2012)

Max Payne 3 is discounted already!?!  Guess that means chances of Max Payne 4 are slim to none.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 2, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Max Payne 3 is discounted already!?!  Guess that means chances of Max Payne 4 are slim to none.



Once again, I don't think it has anything to do with that. Like Spec Ops going on sale before they most likely even have sales numbers back. It's only from one source, and I was able to pick up Fallout NV a month after release for like $25, same with Just Cause 2 and numerous other great games from great studios. PC games just get huge sales discounts quick now days, I could have got Batman AC for like $25 - $30 just a few weeks after release. 

With Max Payne 3 having an average on Metacritic of 89, I wouldn't rule out a 4th, it seems it's easily considered a good game by many.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2012)

If it's going to be anything like the previous year, Steam's Summer Camp should start on Jul 5th.
So, have you guys got your wallets ready?


----------



## MasterInvader (Jul 4, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> If it's going to be anything like the previous year, Steam's Summer Camp should start on Jul 5th.
> So, have you guys got your wallets ready?



Yep  just bought Legendary for 1.69€


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2012)

i believe at least on the steam forums that summer sale will start around the 12th this year but no one knows for sure.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm just going by what happened last year.
A big TF2 update. A week later, the Summer Camp started.
This year, Pyromania was the update, released on the 27th.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Like Crazy says, leaning to the 12th.
http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2784024

Also found this funny


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmm...seems like it is going to be on the 12th. Well, just a couple more days then.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> With Max Payne 3 having an average on Metacritic of 89, I wouldn't rule out a 4th, it seems it's easily considered a good game by many.


Beyond Good & Evil has a Metacrtic score of 84 but it was still a market flop.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Beyond Good & Evil has a Metacrtic score of 84 but it was still a market flop.



And Max Payne 3 wasn't a market flop (it's sold about 860k in 6 weeks of boxed copies, then add in digital on top of that), so I don't see how they are related.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2012)

MP3 wasn't cheap to produce.  It's hard to say if that's a good number or a bad number.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> MP3 wasn't cheap to produce.  It's hard to say if that's a good number or a bad number.



I'm sure it wasn't but I'm sure counting digital sales it's over a million copies cold, thats a pretty good number by any standards for a game most people buy to play single player. It was 2nd in sales for the month it released (to Diablo 3).


----------



## manofthem (Jul 4, 2012)

Despite all this Summer Sale talk, Earthworm Jim Package (1, 2, and 3D) is in sale today for $7.99.

I'm interested but not sure how they play in keyboard. I loved 1&2 on SNES back in the day...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 4, 2012)

If RAGE goes on sale on steam, buy yes or no buy?


----------



## theonedub (Jul 4, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> If RAGE goes on sale on steam, buy yes or no buy?



At $10 or less, yes. $15? Maybe if you are a huge fan of their previous games.


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Still too much , but also on Amazon:
> 
> Max Payne 3 for $30 Activates on Steam
> 
> Spec Ops The Line for $25 Activates on Steam, just recently released



Thanks for the info, bought the MP3 already.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 5, 2012)

Cubeman is again in a daily deal on Steam. It's an interesting "tower" defense game where towers are replaced by cubemen soldiers that can be moved around the level.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 5, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> If RAGE goes on sale on steam, buy yes or no buy?



Rage is a good game. I really enjoyed it and consider my $64 (after tax) well spent.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 5, 2012)

WhiteNoise said:


> Rage is a good game. I really enjoyed it and consider my $64 (after tax) well spent.


I honestly just looked at that and thought it said "Rape is a good game."


----------



## Avelict (Jul 5, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I honestly just looked at that and thought it said "Rape is a good game."



Classy Jesus is classy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

theJesus said:


> I honestly just looked at that and thought it said "Rape is a good game."




ANYWAY whats this weeks mid-week madness on Steam?


----------



## erocker (Jul 5, 2012)

Not appropriate.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ANYWAY whats this weeks mid-week madness on Steam?




Rock of Ages $3.99

http://store.steampowered.com/app/22230/?snr=1_4_4__40


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> Not appropriate.



Understood and edited. 

I wish MP3 would go on a 10 dollar sale.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 5, 2012)

I've heard the "_*Summer Sale*_" starts on July 12th.  I've got so many games from these sales that I've not even played yet... But if a sale goes on I have to buy something..lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I've heard the "_*Summer Sale*_" starts on July 12th.  I've got so many games from these sales that I've not even played yet... But if a sale goes on I have to buy something..lol



Thats what happen to me. I just buy games because they are cheap. Never play em.....just buy em lol.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats what happen to me. I just buy games because they are cheap. Never play em.....just buy em lol.



Hell yea.. I just bought Deus Ex whole collection on the last sale...lol I already had 1 and 2, but just not on steam.. So, I had to buy them for steam... lol


----------



## fritoking (Jul 5, 2012)

I would like to try rage...but for some reason my 4850 wont run on any driver after 11.3 and rage crashes on it...


----------



## theJesus (Jul 6, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I've heard the "_*Summer Sale*_" starts on July 12th.  I've got so many games from these sales that I've not even played yet... But if a sale goes on I have to buy something..lol





TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats what happen to me. I just buy games because they are cheap. Never play em.....just buy em lol.


lol me too.  I think Steam probably gets a _ton_ of money from people like us.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 6, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats what happen to me. I just buy games because they are cheap. Never play em.....just buy em lol.





Mindweaver said:


> Hell yea.. I just bought Deus Ex whole collection on the last sale...lol I already had 1 and 2, but just not on steam.. So, I had to buy them for steam... lol





theJesus said:


> lol me too.  I think Steam probably gets a _ton_ of money from people like us.



Same here...I have at least 25 games Ive bought maybe installed...maybe but never play...
I love when games are $5 or less....even if they're crap!


----------



## silkstone (Jul 7, 2012)

I am the same, i have a bunch of games from the last sale that i have never even installed, let alone played


----------



## manofthem (Jul 7, 2012)

Greenmangaming.com has 25% off all their games using "25OFF-ALLTH-EGAME" code. 
Duke Nukem for $3.75 seems alright
Afterfall Insanity for $7.50 (might try this one, always wanted to check it out)
and more


----------



## Richieb0y (Jul 7, 2012)

Free Deus EX HR for PS3 plus users im downloading now


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2012)

I know I posted already about the 25% off GMG but wanted to highlight a few more things that seem to warrant attention...
Battlefield 3 Premium for $37.50 (seems like a low price)
Sleeping Dogs Pre-Order for $30

(Prices after code is applied)
The code "25OFF-ALLTH-EGAME" expires on the 9th.

Also Killing Floor is $9.99 for the next 2 days on Steam


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 9, 2012)

Alan Wake & Alan Wake CE on sales now at www.gamersgate.com at 66% discount.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 10, 2012)

Gotham City Impostors 75% off at http://www.gamefly.co.uk/


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 is selling at $14.99 at Amazon.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone use... http://www.steamgamesales.com/


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 12, 2012)

james888 said:


> Anyone use... http://www.steamgamesales.com/



Useful web for game sales


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 12, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Sniper Elite V2 is selling at $14.99 at Amazon.



US Only, too bad...


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> US Only, too bad...



This might help you.
http://muslimgamer.com/buy-amazon-digital-download-games-live-outside-america/


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 12, 2012)

That's actually a piece of cake, lol. Muchos Gratz!

EDIT: don't forget to check states that apply Sales Tax! Luckily I entered one that wasn't subject to tax in this case


----------



## Nordic (Jul 12, 2012)

This isn't exactly a sale but the game is a good price right now. $30 because its still in beta. Later this summer it is going to go full release for $55 or something. Natural selection 2. There is a link in my sig. Super fun game. I play under james888


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought it was odd today's Daily Deal, on Steam, ending 10 minutes before the hour, so I decided to refresh the page after the time was up to see what would happen.
The timer had been set to 11 days. yep, a daily deal for 11 days.

Another refresh and voilá:

*STEAM SUMMER SALE IS HERE!!*​


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I thought it was odd today's Daily Dueal, on Steam ending 10 minutes before the hour, so I decided to refresh the page after the time was up to see what would happen.
> The timer had been set to 11 days. yep, a daily deal for 11 days.
> 
> Another refresh and voilá:
> ...



Just came to post this good news!
http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## Flak (Jul 12, 2012)

Must devise new plans to hide these purchases from the wife, with well over 350 games in the library I'm starting to feel like a collector......


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2012)

lol


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, that happened to me too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Nothing I want today, I'm kinda sad.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 12, 2012)

Nothing interests me in the first sale


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, the only fantastic deal is Terraria for $2.49.  I grabbed Anno 2070 and Orcs Must Die GotY


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 12, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I grabbed Anno 2070...



Game on and enjoy yourself, but I frowned upon seeing our esteemed members supporting Ubisoft DRM bullshit. The line in the sand has to be drawn somewhere, and Ubi has certainly crossed it too often and too far.

Again, so I'm painfully clear, I'm not judging you! Enjoy your purchase. Just saying I frowned. 

On topic, I'm not so sure I like this "new deal every 8 hours" thing. Some of us have beds, and we like to lie on them for long stretches at a time!

Also, see attachment. Wtf?!

I'm in Canada, which is basically US region rules so... what the hell is this game that I can't get? Certainly the first time I've seen this on Steam!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the game is good enough to make putting up with Ubisoft's nonsense worth it.  If the DRM becomes a problem, Ubisoft is going to get an earfull.  If Ubisoft refuses to remedy the situation, there's the BBB to report Ubisoft to.  If BBB can't resolve the dispute, there's always means to circumvent the DRM.


It is "Indie Bundle I":





My guess is there is some limitations on The Baconing so the offer isn't valid everywhere.


----------



## popswala (Jul 12, 2012)

I have yet to see something I want that i don't have thats worth getting lol. I'm on page 23 and haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 12, 2012)

So tempted to get Portal 2 even if i would be very late to the party


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 12, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think the game is good enough to make putting up with Ubisoft's nonsense worth it.  If the DRM becomes a problem, Ubisoft is going to get an earfull.  If Ubisoft refuses to remedy the situation, there's the BBB to report Ubisoft to.  If BBB can't resolve the dispute, there's always means to circumvent the DRM.



Actually, it uses an online system much like Heroes 6 does. If you don't have a connection to their bullshit, abilities on your home ship (I think its called the Ark?) are disabled. Also the Tages DRM.

If you find a way around it, do let me know! This was on my wishlist until it slapped and spat on my customer rights.



FordGT90Concept said:


> It is "Indie Bundle I":



Oh, thanks. Not missing anything I see. It's also appearing normally for me now. Weird. You'd think with all the money Valve makes, they'd buy more server capacity... 



Darkleoco said:


> So tempted to get Portal 2 even if i would be very late to the party



Don't hesitate, buy it on the last day of the sale while keeping an eye out for a further price drop until then. Portal 2 didn't win all those awards for nothing. You'll be very pleasantly surprised what the Source engine and Steven Merchant can do these days.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 12, 2012)

Portal 2 for €5 ... COMPLETE NO-BRAINER!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2012)

75% off Saints Row: The Third starting shortly:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55230/


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 13, 2012)

If only my bank's website wasn't down.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2012)

im pissed i didnt want Saints Row the Third on sale i wanted the Witcher 2 Enhanced edition which would have dropped to $16 making it the best deal of the day bar none.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2012)

Saints Row: The Third is only $12.49.  I've played mine (also buying the Season Pass DLC) for over 50 hours in just one play through.  SR3 is also co-op which gives it more replay value than Witcher.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 13, 2012)

SR3 is good, if you do not have any issues with running it.
If you are into achieves, you need to also purchase the season pass.

Have not played co-op once though.


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 13, 2012)

The Steam Summer Sales drives me crazy and leading me to bankruptcy...


----------



## techtard (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh Steam summer sale, somehow convincing people to buy a bunch of games they will never play.


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 13, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im pissed i didnt want Saints Row the Third on sale i wanted the Witcher 2 Enhanced edition which would have dropped to $16 making it the best deal of the day bar none.



I'm actually glad Witcher 2 didn't go on sale for a lot of reasons; the most important of which is it deserves every single dollar at 100% of its price, let alone its current 40% off.

Personally, I've been voting off of two factors: has the game ever gone to a lower price than it is currently at (use SteamAlerts.com for that, click on History once you search a game) and whether or not the devs deserve the profit/need the money.

Since THQ is in a bit of money trouble and has franchises I don't want to see scooped up and destroyed by EA or Activision, I voted SR3 and was happy to see it win. Now it gets all that profit for its quarterly reports. Arkham City doesn't need more money and CD Projekt Red again deserves every red penny for what they do. I hope you buy it for $24 crazyeyesreaper, you won't regret it.

Naturally, Trine 2 having never been below $7.50, and being on my wishlist laugh made it the obvious choice for vote #2. Too bad Valve made me stay up until 3am to purchase it. :shadedshu



techtard said:


> Oh Steam summer sale, somehow convincing people to buy a bunch of games they will never play.



Heh, if people are buying games they're never playing that's their problem. While Steam sales can and do generate desire for games that didn't exist before the sale, I don't think that desire comes from the price alone. I just bought Trine 2 CE and SSF4 Arcade Edition and I'm damn sure going to be playing them before Winter hits.

What I also like is the poetic justice of anyone who does buy the game and not play it. Imagining yourself as a game developer, while you would obviously prefer that people play your creation, you've still gotten paid when Steam Sale Fever hits. So the most important aspect of the transaction has already been received; the compensation to the devs. The rest is kibbles and bits.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 13, 2012)

I already have most of the stuff. So far i've only bought 2 character packs for Killing Floor and Trine 2. We'll see how it goes later...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I already have most of the stuff. So far i've only bought 2 character packs for Killing Floor and Trine 2. We'll see how it goes later...



Trine 2 is AWESOME. I want Choplifter.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2012)

Aw dammit! Anno 2070 is now on sale for 50% (was 33% before).  I should have waited. 

I paid $40 for the complete set, now it is going for $25.  I feel cheated. 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/48240/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

Really didn't think I'd buy anything this time around given what I already have and need to play still but got my eye on the Tribes Ascend Starter Pack for only $5...


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 13, 2012)

Wish Arkham City or the Witcher had won last night over saints row :shadedshu

Anyone else voting for Rage today?


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Really didn't think I'd buy anything this time around given what I already have and need to play still but got my eye on the Tribes Ascend Starter Pack for only $5...



Yes I saw this and have been thinking the same thing.
I don't know anything about this game besides it looking kind of like Halo which I have barely played.

Looking back in this thread I also see Anno 2070 is on sale....
Maybe I should just buy and download later.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh, dude. It's actually a pretty good new _Tribes_ game on a F2P model. Many thought we'd never see another one at all much less one worth a shit (especially that's "free"). Never played Tribes or Tribes 2 back in the day?

I can see the comparison to Halo offhand but it's really not like that game (or any other game, frankly).


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh, dude. It's actually a good new _Tribes_ game. Never played Tribes or Tribes 2 back in the day?



Never played them.
I have some friends in my hemisphere who maybe interested in playing the game so I'm thinking it maybe worth while buying.

I'm pretty new to FPS games and have only enjoyed Killing Floor so far, but I am looking for other games similar with a similar sort of community.

Played Left 4 Dead 2 and the community attitude was just awful form my experience.:shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

It's a very fast-paced team fps with objectives incorporating jet packs and vehicles and such. There is also a mechanic called "skiing" which allows you to essentially slide across the ground maintaining forward momentum/speed. It's gameplay is a lot of fun and the Ascend developers managed to get it pretty much right.

No reason not to check out; don't have to buy a thing to actually play (unless something has recently changed...).

Fun fact: skiing was originally an unintended bug/glitch discovered by early players of the first Tribes but soon became an integral and much-loved part of the gameplay and one of the major factors contributing to it's standing out and thus it's success as a franchise.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's a very fast-paced team fps with objectives incorporating jet packs and vehicles and such. There is also a mechanic called "skiing" which allows you to essentially slide across the ground maintaining momentum. It's gameplay is a lot of fun and the Ascend developers managed to get it pretty much right.



Sounds appealing.

Do you know if you can choose servers?
Or is it one of those games where it literally throws you into any server which could have an unplayable ping?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Anyone else voting for Rage today?


Nope, AC Revelations.  Played both and Revelations was better.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 13, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Nope, AC Revelations.  Played both and Revelations was better.



I'm sure it is but I borrowed it for PS3 from a friend ages ago


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Sounds appealing.
> 
> Do you know if you can choose servers?
> Or is it one of those games where it literally throws you into any server which could have an unplayable ping?



I actually have not played since official release (just came to steam in the last couple of weeks, fyi) but I think the beta was like that--just "quick match".


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 13, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I actually have not played since official release (just came to steam in the last couple of weeks, fyi) but I think the beta was like that--just "quick match".



Oh ok thanks.....
I caved and bought the starter pack anyway.
Haven't downloaded the actual game yet though.

Just took a look at the trailer and saw the bit where you can fly really high through the air and got me sold.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just got Choplifter for 2.50


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 13, 2012)

havent see yet anything I would like to buy on Steam,except for skyrim but its still expensive for me with 33% off


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2012)

Arciks said:


> havent see yet anything I would like to buy on Steam,except for skyrim but its still expensive for me with 33% off



Its worth it man. Really is an awesome game and I dont even like magic and crap.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Just took a look at the trailer and saw the bit where you can fly really high through the air and got me sold.



Yep it's a blast. The jet pack does not have unlimited thrust (runs out of power after a number of seconds and needs to "recharge") so you also use skiing and slopes (hills) to maintain or increase momentum and height. Takes a little practice but not rocket science (lol).

There are also defensive classes with heavier armor and weapons who move slower.


----------



## popswala (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone ever play Penumbra Overture? it looks kinda creepy. kinda reminds me of the game amnesia.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 13, 2012)

Is COD World at War worth $15? I see it is on sale. That is the only PC COD I have not played.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 13, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> Is COD World at War worth $15? I see it is on sale. That is the only PC COD I have not played.



I would give that a resounding no simply because I would be concerned about the amount of people playing it after all this time since even MW3 does not seem to have an exceptional amount of players and going back that far could lead to nearly empty servers. Also i just never got into W@W only one I didn't enjoy much.

Edit: Well fuck steam it told me that Rage had won the community poll but then AC Revelations goes on sale fucking pissed off......


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thinking about buying AC, not 100% sure yet though, and possibly Payday (I might pickup the 4 pack if another person or two might be interested, depends on if some local friends are interested though).


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 14, 2012)

For anyone interested in Metro 2033 check this out:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008I6NTVK/?tag=tec06d-20

and Bioshock 1 and 2 cant be beat for this price.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083W649I/?tag=tec06d-20

Also the darkness II $10 cheaper than steam right now.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ML7WOK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Those are some good deals, though if you only need BS 2 people might want to wait, if it wins the voting it will only be $2.50.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Those are some good deals, though if you only need BS 2 people might want to wait, if it wins the voting it will only be $2.50.



It will be 4.99 not 2.50 , it will be 75% off its $20 price.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thinking about buying AC, not 100% sure yet though, and possibly Payday (I might pickup the 4 pack if another person or two might be interested, depends on if some local friends are interested though).


Revelations?  If you haven't played the others, it will be kinda difficult to follow.

Payday is an awesome co-op game and, for $5, you can't go wrong.  It is a Steamworks title so no matter where you buy it, you'll be playing through Steam.


----------



## popswala (Jul 14, 2012)

Hows dark messiah might and magic?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thinking about buying AC, not 100% sure yet though, and possibly Payday (I might pickup the 4 pack if another person or two might be interested, depends on if some local friends are interested though).



buy assassin's creed and we can play multiplayer together


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> It will be 4.99 not 2.50 , it will be 75% off its $20 price.



My bad, was looking at the current price off, still point stands, if you don't need both games waiting might be the better option.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Revelations?  If you haven't played the others, it will be kinda difficult to follow.
> 
> Payday is an awesome co-op game and, for $5, you can't go wrong.  It is a Steamworks title so no matter where you buy it, you'll be playing through Steam.



I played a bit of the 1st and disliked it, I own the 2nd and got into it, didn't play a ton but I did enjoy it, maybe I'll have to return to it.

And that's what I've heard, so I'm seeing if some friends are interested in it. I don't mind Steamworks, actually I prefer it (mostly because some boxed copy games aren't and I like to have my games on Steam).



Kevinheraiz said:


> buy assassin's creed and we can play multiplayer together



Still thinking about it, though I might have to go back and play ACII first.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 14, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My bad, was looking at the current price off, still point stands, if you don't need both games waiting might be the better option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Play them all! They're all amazing (except #1, just read up on the story from it)


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2012)

popswala said:


> Anyone ever play Penumbra Overture? it looks kinda creepy. kinda reminds me of the game amnesia.



Same makers of Amnesia, good slower paced creepy game. Worth a few bucks!



jpierce55 said:


> Is COD World at War worth $15? I see it is on sale. That is the only PC COD I have not played.



I enjoyed WaW more than the anything since, no super over the top stuff that was everywhere in MW2&3 and BO. Zombies are fun too, with many custom maps available. I've put a lot of time into zombie mode on WaW. But all in all, it's dated and would say $10 is decent


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Play them all! They're all amazing (except #1, just read up on the story from it)



Glad I'm not the only one with that opinion. The craptasticness of the 1st game made me not buy the 2nd game for a long time, kinda sad I ddn't buy it earlier. I'm DLing the 2nd game now, I'll prob buy the 3rd tonight (we'll see gonna talk to a friend about it).


----------



## Phusius (Jul 14, 2012)

if anyone was wondering, Toy Soldiers is a fun little tower defense/assault game, just spent an hr on it and had a blast.  well worth the flash deal.


----------



## Irony (Jul 14, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Play them all! They're all amazing (except #1, just read up on the story from it)



Lulz, I did the exact same thing. I finished 2, it was pretty epic; the ending was a little dissapointing. But still an awesome game and worth the money


Is max payne 1-2 worth 3.75?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> Is max payne 1-2 worth 3.75?



YES!

Unrelated, great deal on Alan Wake, $7.49 or $9.99 for full collection including American Nightmare


----------



## popswala (Jul 14, 2012)

saints row is pretty fun. just made it to the crib for now. Good hand full of options. My chic is hott lol.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just got Choplifter for 2.50



Sweet!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> YES!
> 
> Unrelated, great deal on Alan Wake, $7.49 or $9.99 for full collection including American Nightmare



That's a bit disappointing, I just bought the Ce for $11.90, guess I'll pick up American Nightmare for $3.74.


----------



## popswala (Jul 14, 2012)

So many games, can't decide. Now I'm debating on dirt 2 or two worlds 2. I may have more fun with two worlds though but not sure if its long or short. Be nice if its as long as skyrim.

Anyone know how two worlds is? is it worth getting now or wait to see if it drops a lil more to make it a lil more worth it? I never done these steam sales.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 14, 2012)

Zomg the deals on steam is burning a whole in my pocket :-[


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2012)

popswala said:


> So many games, can't decide. Now I'm debating on dirt 2 or two worlds 2. I may have more fun with two worlds though but not sure if its long or short. Be nice if its as long as skyrim.


It's not as long as Skyrim (eventually run out of stuff to do) but it is pretty long.  I don't remember how many hours were on my save but it was north of 40 hours.


----------



## popswala (Jul 14, 2012)

anyone think that price on it will go any lower then what it is? I'm a lil hesitant on pulling the trigger. Or is there anything else kinda like skyrim i'm not seeing thats long and cheap?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2012)

The Witcher 2 Assassin of Kings Enhanced Edition on sale RIGHT NOW for $16 but its NOT shown on the front page,

The Witcher Enhanced Edition is down to $2.50 so grab them while you can,

Sniper Ghost Warrior Gold Edition is also down to $5 so if you like sniping dudes in the head and throat grab it up.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 15, 2012)

My current game catalogue has increased so much and the sale isn't even half over X_X


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 15, 2012)

Protip: Steam Alerts.

Use it to send you an email for any game you want that goes below a price threshold that you choose.

I've put half my wishlist on it and it's very handy for alerting you when a random flash sale pushes your game to even lower prices.

crazyeyesreaper, I hope you waiting to get Witcher 2 for $16. Otherwise, I owe you 8 bucks!


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

if anyones thinking of getting any 4pks. post up and see if anyone will go in with you. I might if theres anything good.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2012)

well got witcher 2 for $15.99 
Dead Island for $10.19
Trine 1 + 2 for $5 i think
Saints Row The Third for $12.49
Fall of the Samurai $14.99

so far im pretty damn happy with the Steam sale.


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

Saints row the third is pretty fun. I'm not to far in but I'm happy.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 15, 2012)

What do you guys think about Payday? (For those that have played it)
I know Ford likes it....my cousin also bought it...it has co-op, but it didn't seem like my style of FPS. :\


----------



## Irony (Jul 15, 2012)

Did anyone see skyrim 50% off? Awesome deal for anyone who doesnt have it.

Also, paypal is being dumb so I have 18 dollars to spend...trying to make it stretch lol


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

Irony said:


> paypal is being dumb



I hear that. I got a few bucks also and really trying to decide hard on what I should get. I want it to be worth it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> The Witcher 2 Assassin of Kings Enhanced Edition on sale RIGHT NOW for $16 but its NOT shown on the front page,
> 
> The Witcher Enhanced Edition is down to $2.50 so grab them while you can,
> 
> Sniper Ghost Warrior Gold Edition is also down to $5 so if you like sniping dudes in the head and throat grab it up.



My page has shown Witcher 2 for $16, it's just farther down in the flash deals section.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 15, 2012)

popswala said:


> anyone think that price on it will go any lower then what it is? I'm a lil hesitant on pulling the trigger. Or is there anything else kinda like skyrim i'm not seeing thats long and cheap?


Not likely.  $7.49 is dirt cheap.

Kingdom of Amular is similar to Skyrim and Two Worlds II but it will be more expensive than Two Worlds II because it came out more recently.  Kingdom of Amular and Two Worlds II are similar in many ways (style of play, length of game, length of DLCs, etc.).




_JP_ said:


> What do you guys think about Payday? (For those that have played it)
> I know Ford likes it....my cousin also bought it...it has co-op, but it didn't seem like my style of FPS. :\


If you got someone to play with, it is worth it at $5.  That's what I got it for a long time ago and have played it 34 hours.  Would play more but the one guy I play it with is busy busy busy.


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Kingdom of Amular



Thanks for that find. I didn't hear of that one. Just finished checking it out. I'll keep my eye on it in the future for price drops. I like the combat moves in it. hope its as good as it looks lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 15, 2012)

How could you not have heard of it!?!  It was the sole game released by 38 Studios which has already gone bankrupt...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/38_Studios

It was all over the news.


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't watch tv and I recently shut my cable off cause I was payin on something I never use.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 15, 2012)

Just got Skyrim  ...I remember the last time it was on sale like this was back in Dec. I know deals like this come out once a blue moon...but Max Payne 3 is 50% off too....somebody please buy my xbox controller for $30 

witcher 2 is an epic game with an epic story/controls/sword fighting with magic/"Plowing" (as the locals say in the game) whores, girlfriends, elves, witches, etc... this game is worth every penny. I beaten it once with Iorveths story, now I need to finish it with Roches story. I still think this game is better than Mass Effect 2 and that's saying a lot. This game is gory too (limbs being chopped off while battling in sword matches), this game has hot lesbians, need I say more? 10/10

This was recorded by me about a year ago. The developers are always up to date with everthing. Since this game was recorded a year ago, it was running off an early patch 1.2 and now the developers have gave all the original PC users the Enhanced Version for free. This is why I am going to start playing it again soon.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2012)

took mine 3 hours to show up on the front page on steam both in browser and in Steam client,


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm hoping for some Sniper Elite v2 sale, hopefully at a great price.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just picked up Civ V + all DLC and Batman AC, those are 2 of the things I really wanted this sale, now I think I'm pretty happy.



FordGT90Concept said:


> How could you not have heard of it!?!  It was the sole game released by 38 Studios which has already gone bankrupt...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/38_Studios
> 
> It was all over the news.



That makes me sad to hear that, I really wanted to see their MMO released. Interesting that they went bankrupt when a lot of people were loving Reckoning.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm hoping for some Sniper Elite v2 sale, hopefully at a great price.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008K2WRYC/?tag=tec06d-20

pretty nice for such a new game


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dirt 2 is 4.99!!!! I NEED A DAMN XBOX CONTROLLER!


----------



## popswala (Jul 15, 2012)

thats a good price esp after seeing someone sell 2 of them for $10 lol. good thing I held out. but now I can't decide if I want a racing game either dirt 2 or showdown.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice sale here:


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 15, 2012)

Seems to be an underwhelming Steam Summer sale to me.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> Seems to be an underwhelming Steam Summer sale to me.



My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 15, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> My thoughts, exactly.



Not really I already have $75 spent!

Bioshock 1 and 2
LA Noire
Witcher 2: Enhanced
Max Payne 3


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jul 15, 2012)

Would anyone be up to join in a 4 pack of serious sam 3 BFE?  http://store.steampowered.com/app/41070/

It would only be $7.50 per person with that 4 pack instead of $10.


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 15, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> Seems to be an underwhelming Steam Summer sale to me.





MT Alex said:


> My thoughts, exactly.



The sale has lasted 73 hours (started the 12th, 1pm EST), isn't even 33% complete yet, has already seen Trine 2, Skyrim, Arkham City and other games at their lowest prices *in Steam history* [not to mention others like Dead Island, Civ5 or Deus Ex Human Revolution hitting their record low prices again *already*]... and you're underwhelmed.

You guys realize you're proving EA right when they say Steam Sales spoil the market and cheapen IP right?

Yeah. *Proving EA right.* :shadedshu

Ponder that for a moment. Tsk tsk. How spoiled. 

Added at 3:04pm EST:

Oh, and P.S.?

Admit that the only valid reason you guys could possibly have for not appreciating these prices is because you already own the vast majority of them. Just as I do.

So clearly this sale must be terrible because these prices and opportunities are too late to help our personal wallets.......................right?


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2012)

Biggest problem is the base prices suck, so any percentage deal sucks too.
To illustrate, even a 50% off deal on CoD4 would still make it €12,50 here, which is ridiculous.
A game that's 5 years old should not sell above €10.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 15, 2012)

Hmmm...worst thing, for me, is still 1$ = 1€ ....... good to see the Dollar is rising....

Wonder what will happen when the Dollar gets above the Euro in value ??


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 15, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Biggest problem is the base prices suck, so any percentage deal sucks too.
> To illustrate, even a 50% off deal on CoD4 would still make it €12,50 here, which is ridiculous.
> A game that's 5 years old should not sell above €10.



Not sure how one can blame the Steam sale for that, especially considering the simple fact that Activision doesn't let their CoD prices go down in price, whether or not it can be considered close to a "low" price, until it matches a one or two Quarter passage of time.

A fact backed up with evidence by the way.

Is this where I get called a Valve apologist or Steam sheep? I'm probably about due for an ad hominem. 

Thrackan, a Call of Duty game was the most *terrible* example of base prices remaining high you could have possibly used from the entire game industry.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 15, 2012)

FierceRed said:


> Not sure how one can blame the Steam sale for that, especially considering the simple fact that Activision doesn't let their CoD prices go down in price, whether or not it can be considered close to a "low" price, until it matches a one or two Quarter passage of time.
> 
> A fact backed up with evidence by the way.
> 
> Is this where I get called a Valve apologist or Steam sheep? I'm probably about due for an ad hominem.



I didn't say that was a Valve problem, but it is THE problem preventing me from buying GOOD games for a decent price.

Activision does it, probably other companies too, but it's not a business model anyone in their right minds should be using.

PS. why would I take that out on you?  It's not like you're the one that keeps the prices up right?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Biggest problem is the base prices suck, so any percentage deal sucks too.
> To illustrate, even a 50% off deal on CoD4 would still make it €12,50 here, which is ridiculous.
> A game that's 5 years old should not sell above €10.



Like said, thats Activision for you. I picked up Civ V + all DLC for like $12.50 I feel that was a pretty good deal, Batman AC is pretty new and got that for like $11. Thinking about The Darkness II right now... we'll see.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 15, 2012)

The sale is good, these insane short period sales add some excitement, so the problem is not with Steam. It's with the games. Nothing spectacular lately and all of the major titles could have been bought earlier from different sellers at discounted prices. I got some games from gamefly who had a consistent 2 week sale, getgames has sales all the time, greenmangaming also offers good deals and Origin has right now 50% off ME3 (still to high at 25 Euro). So steam has some serious competition lately.


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 15, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> I didn't say that was a Valve problem, but it is THE problem preventing me from buying GOOD games for a decent price.
> 
> Activision does it, probably other companies too, but it's not a business model anyone in their right minds should be using.
> 
> PS. why would I take that out on you?  It's not like you're the one that keeps the prices up right?



You're right, you didn't say it was a Valve problem, but you did say it in the context of my reply to the underwhelmed among us. As you didn't quote me to direct link to that context, I apologize for putting words in your keyboard.

Just trying to say, that even if aspects like stubbornly resilient business models nip at the heels, this is an incredibly good sale and a continuing great thing for PC gamers.

If it helps understand me better, in addition to getting more people interested in PC gaming, I look at these sales as a financial incentive to opt-in to digital ownership only. I personally understand how that can scare people -I would be devastated if my digital service pulled the plug and I could never install Baldur's Gate, FreeSpace 2 or Deus Ex ever again- but frankly if the industry keeps trying to take physical ownership out of my hands, they'd better not ask for a wad of my bankroll for the 'privilege'. So if a service offers deep discounts in addition to painless Mod installs, a built-in community commons for clans and grouping, free cloud space for screenshots and videos and customer engagement rather than customer restriction?

Time and money well spent.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 15, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> Seems to be an underwhelming Steam Summer sale to me.



5 million people might disagree. record for most people on steam! http://store.steampowered.com/stats/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone else interested in The Darkness 2 4 pack? Looks like $9.38 a copy, if 3 others are interested I will buy, so let me know.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2012)

i would but i only have steam wallet so... cant really pay ya kurgan lol


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 15, 2012)

Todays deals seem rather underwhelming :/


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 15, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Todays deals seem rather underwhelming :/



another complainer? i guess you people won't be satisfied til they make every game 99% off. then you'd still probably get upset at that somehow. shesh


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Todays deals seem rather underwhelming :/



SR3, Darkness II, Serious Sam 3, Trine 2, MB.... What do you people want?


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 15, 2012)

Amazon has been having many great sales in the last couple of months. I am not complaining about Steam itself, but I prefer they don't hand another market to Amazon.

Trine and Portal are good sales, for those that don't already own them.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone else unable to vote in the current Community Choice poll? Trying to vote for my GTAIV and can't


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Anyone else unable to vote in the current Community Choice poll? Trying to vote for my GTAIV and can't



Yeah I've had trouble voting before and am having trouble now


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 16, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Anyone else unable to vote in the current Community Choice poll? Trying to vote for my GTAIV and can't



Happens when the vote is new, give it an hour or so.

Earliest it started happening was with the Darkness 2 poll.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2012)

just bought trine and trine 2 for my missues for under $10.


cant complain there.


----------



## alexsubri (Jul 16, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Dirt 2 is 4.99!!!! I NEED A DAMN XBOX CONTROLLER!



PM me, I can sell you my used XBOX 360 PC controller, its in mint condition


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2012)

hmmm, whats L4D2 going for in the US/Eu right now? its $10 USD here, and if i can get it cheaper i'll grab it for mai waifu


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> hmmm, whats L4D2 going for in the US/Eu right now? its $10 USD here, and if i can get it cheaper i'll grab it for mai waifu



$10 for L4D2. It was $5 yesterday on a flash deal I think, $7.50 for L4D & L4D2. 

It'll probably be there again before the sale I over.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2012)

i want it cheap, but i also want to get her the US version without the low violence crap


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

What game is everyone voting on now? i'm kinda leaning towards just cause 2.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> What game is everyone voting on now? i'm kinda leaning towards just cause 2.



I voted GTA but would probably buy just cause 2 if it wins anyway.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 16, 2012)

I might buy Just Cause . . . Why, you ask?  Just 'cause.


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

i wasn't into gta and I own ds 2. not sure if i'd like jc 2 but seeing how there gonna be around 2.50 a pop. hmm


----------



## FierceRed (Jul 16, 2012)

Wanna vote GTA4 for me guys? I'm trying to get Episodes from Liberty City for $5 and its never gone that low before. 

Also, I play with a bunch of friends who downgrade to GTA4 when we play multiplayer but always bitch and moan how they miss the stuff in Episodes. I promised them I'd get it this summer sale.

Only if you don't care which of them wins of course. I have a feeling DS2 is going to win just from the sheer numbers of that franchises community...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 16, 2012)

lol yea this sale as been good for me

Saints Row The Third $12.50
Civilization V Game of the Year $12.50
Trine 1 + 2 $5
The Witcher 2 Enhanced Edition $16
Total War Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai $14
Dead Island $10


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone else interested in The Darkness 2 4 pack? Looks like $9.38 a copy, if 3 others are interested I will buy, so let me know.



Are you still thinking of the Darkness 2 4 pack? I'll go in with you if you are going to do it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 16, 2012)

I've gotten quite a bit so far (some from Amazon but w/e) this sale what about everyone else?

Bastion
Darksiders
Metro 2033
Burnout Paradise The Ultimate Box
Red Faction Armageddon
Red Faction Armageddon Path to War
Supreme Commander Forged Alliance
Nexuiz
Borderlands GOTY

Any suggestions for games to keep my eye out for? Looking at Just Cause 2 or GTA4 whichever is the next community choice but besides that I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Tardan (Jul 16, 2012)

I've killed my wallet this sale. Spent over 200 dollars, and I still want more! 

So far I've bought

THQ Collection
Square Enix Collection
Valve Collection
Mount & Blade Collection
Skyrim

I want that Price of Persia collection too but I think I spent too much already. D:

I've got Shogun 2 for trade if anyone wants to purchase it for me. Nine hours left on that sale!


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 16, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> I've gotten quite a bit so far (some from Amazon but w/e) this sale what about everyone else?
> 
> Bastion
> Darksiders
> ...



The only things that have interested me so far are Bastion and Trine 2.  

Holy Cow, Forged Alliance has sucked innumerable hours from my life, it has to be one of the top of the heap for RTS games, and has ruined every other game in the genre for me.  There's nothing like being able to zoom in close enough to see a gnat on your commander, and then zoom out until your looking at the whole planet.  Having over a thousand units is something special, too.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2012)

forged alliance is epic. they dont let me play it at the local LAN's because its imbalanced to let me play at all.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 16, 2012)

Of all things to win why did it have to be Dead Space 2 and its only going to $5 if I wanted it for that much I would have bought it on Amazon yesterday :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol yea this sale as been good for me
> 
> Saints Row The Third $12.50
> Civilization V Game of the Year $12.50
> ...



Don't you lie to me Crazy, from everything I've read here, this years sales have sucked. I mean heck I have over 300 titles owned on Steam and even I've found things to buy this year, so far...

Bastion
The Darkness II
Saints Row the Third (plus some DLC)
Civ 5 GOTY (also the 2 missing DLC's, not the newest one though)
Batman AC

I would have bought more, but 1 week before the sale I picked up Alan Wake and LA Noire when they were on sale. But yeah, horrible sales so far...


----------



## middydj (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the flash sales too.


----------



## Irony (Jul 16, 2012)

I done runned out of money. Its very sad; I haz $1.36

I got mp 1&2 and the witcher 2 enhanced for under $18 lol


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 16, 2012)

Spend 25€....gotta keep reminding myself I have to save for a new computer, lol.
Bought mainly gifts, but a little something for me too. This sale has been good so far and there's another week left.


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 16, 2012)

jjust got dead space2 / fallout new vegas / trine 2 for £10


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 16, 2012)

Mussels said:


> forged alliance is epic. they dont let me play it at the local LAN's because its imbalanced to let me play at all.



Indeed ..... SC:FA is ..... but I am allowed to play it at LAN´s.....hmmm maybe it´s
because I allways get beaten 

But hey - at least I can play


----------



## techtard (Jul 16, 2012)

Goddamn Steam! Every time I say that's the last thing I'm gonna buy, another flash deal for a game I want at 75-80% discount pops up and I buy a new game.


----------



## Robert-The-Rambler (Jul 16, 2012)

*The sale has been good to me*

I don't really understand the complaints about the sale because the pricing has been outstanding and most of the time the only reason I haven't bought is because I already own the game. I finally got Skyrim and Arkham City and all the extras. I like to pick off the more obscure games for low prices. Sometimes they really suck and sometimes they are beyond terrible but a lot of times they are quite good. Hell sometimes they don't even work. Ys Origin is a blast in the Secret of Mana style. I'm up to over 430 games now!!!!! 

Just a warning. Be patient. I already got burned by buying a game like the Alan Wake franchise at $19.99. The next day it was a flash sale at only $9.99. It's like the stock market. Will it go lower?


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll recommend the Walking Dead if no one has bought it yet. Great story if you're into zombies, and lets be honest who isn't? Ep 1 is a little over 2 hrs, the same with ep 2. and you get 3 more upcoming episodes that haven't been released yet.


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

I would get walking dead just because but I don't like that style of controlling. really annoying. Reminds me of the old RE or tomb raider back on playstation. I couldn't stand it.

the next deal is gonna suck. I already have mirrors edge and its "Meh" to me. Those are some nice deals on fallout 3 & NV if you don't have them. I do since release lol. most of the games I want more then anything I already own. everything else is just filler/time killers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 16, 2012)

Legend of Grimrock
Renegade Ops Reinforcement Pack
Renegade Ops Coldstrike Campaign
Renegade Ops
Plants vs. Zombies
Brink Collection
Summer Sale Indie Bundle Day Two
Anno 2070 Pack
Orcs Must Die + Artifacts of Power and Lost Adventures

I bought a bunch more on the Amazon sale.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> I would get walking dead just because but I don't like that style of controlling. really annoying. Reminds me of the old RE or tomb raider back on playstation. I couldn't stand it.
> 
> the next deal is gonna suck. I already have mirrors edge and its "Meh" to me. Those are some nice deals on fallout 3 & NV if you don't have them. I do since release lol. most of the games I want more then anything I already own. everything else is just filler/time killers.



The Walking Dead controls nothing like those games.


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> The Walking Dead controls nothing like those games.



it just seemed that way from watching some game play. Having to click around on the screen for your commands. I don't like that.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 16, 2012)

Telltale makes episodic adventure games. the story is pretty good so far. episode 4 is written by Gary Whitta (Gears of War, Prey) he also did the screenplay for The Book of Eli and a new M. Night Shyamalan movie coming out next summer with Will Smith.


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

which of the dlc for new vegas is worth getting? i'm looking at other places to go like "old world blues" and possible another one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> which of the dlc for new vegas is worth getting? i'm looking at other places to go like "old world blues" and possible another one.



Old World Blues and Honest Hearts maybe. Fallout DLC isn't the greatest.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 16, 2012)

its sad but the Ultimate edition is cheaper than all the DLCs by themselves even on sale its a weird situation for sure lol


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its sad but the Ultimate edition is cheaper than all the DLCs by themselves even on sale its a weird situation for sure lol



That it is cause the games i really love and look forward to I snatch them up around release date. Just to buy the game with all the dlc to same me about $1+ and have a 2nd copy of the game is a lil retarded in my book. Thats why I'll prob just get a few dlc's but not sure how they are unless anyone here has exp with them and can let me know which are good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bought Assassin's Creed Brotherhood today, was tempted for Rev, but I got to beat II and Brotherhood first, so I'll get Rev later. Still thinking about getting Rage as well.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 16, 2012)

i want rage cant afford it lol


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

fear 3 or not to fear 3 hmm. I love the other ones. esp 2 when alma pops in often and those creepy things happens. Does that still happen alot i this one or is it more of a combat thing?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

popswala said:


> fear 3 or not to fear 3 hmm. I love the other ones. esp 2 when alma pops in often and those creepy things happens. Does that still happen alot i this one or is it more of a combat thing?



How much is Fear 3?


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

$5 for just the game or $10 for 1,2,3 with dlc for 1&2


----------



## largon (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd say F.E.A.R. 2 was better than "F.3.A.R.", eventhough it has it's moments.

Will be keeping an eye on The Walking Dead... Can't decide if the gameplay appeals to me. Then again, it reckon _story_ is the point in this title, rather than _gameplay_.

Nabbed "Metro 2033" (2.49€) 'cause I liked the errr... _demo_... and "Dear Esther" (2.99€) as it looked different, and well, _nice_. 
¦D


crazyeyesreaper said:


> i want rage cant afford it lol


FWIW, Rage is nothing short of _underwhelming_. Metro 2033 is ways more immersive.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 16, 2012)

Just bought Dear Esther .... just because it looked weird and different.....and well weird it is....and fun !!


----------



## popswala (Jul 16, 2012)

I was lookin at the gameplay for that but can't figure out what you do in it. All there was was a bunch of walking around all alone lol. I am curious to what you do in it. 

Rage was alright but way to short for me. didn't last long but then again i'm spoiled by fallout 3 & NV lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 16, 2012)

largon said:


> I'd say F.E.A.R. 2 was better than "F.3.A.R.", eventhough it has it's moments.
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on The Walking Dead... Can't decide if the gameplay appeals to me. Then again, it reckon _story_ is the point in this title, rather than _gameplay_.
> 
> ...



Already own Metro

Rage was on sale for $10 for $10 the game is worth it to me,


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Already own Metro
> 
> Rage was on sale for $10 for $10 the game is worth it to me,



Its well worth 10 bones man. DO EEEET!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 16, 2012)

well im stuck

got $21 left, and im torn between Rage or Fable III + ALL DLC + Fable The Lost Chapters 

$10 or $12.49 cant have both cause steam wallet is retarded and you can't gift anyone that extra $1 they need lol otherwise id have both and be done with my purchases for this sale. 

Really wanted Beyond Good and Evil to hit 75% but people voted for Mirror's Edge... lame i wanted that cult classic for $2.50 that would come before Rage or Fable III


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 17, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Bought Assassin's Creed Brotherhood today, was tempted for Rev, but I got to beat II and Brotherhood first, so I'll get Rev later. Still thinking about getting Rage as well.



Revelations sucks. I cannot get into it like ACI, II, and Brotherhood.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 17, 2012)

Anyone got any comments on Max Payne 3?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone got any comments on Max Payne 3?



Nothing useful but I bought it the other day for $30 

I hope it's good


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 17, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im stuck
> 
> got $21 left, and im torn between Rage or Fable III + ALL DLC + Fable The Lost Chapters
> 
> ...



Fable 3 isn't very good. Quite buggy on the pc from what I read.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 17, 2012)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Revelations sucks. I cannot get into it like ACI, II, and Brotherhood.



Gtfo, it's amazing!


----------



## Irony (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, unless there are any deals that come in under $1.36 Im done for this sale lol. I kinda  wanted saints row 3; oh well. Also, I payed $19 for metro just a couple weeks ago. I have a real knack for buying high and selling low lol


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 17, 2012)

Still hoping I can sell something from my FS thread before this Steam sale is over I need to stock up on games before I head off to college or I will be bored beyond belief


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 17, 2012)

I want sniper elite v2 75% off !!!!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> I want sniper elite v2 75% off !!!!



Amen to that!  Maybe even a complete pack with the original. That's the last game I'm holding out for.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2012)

popswala said:


> fear 3 or not to fear 3 hmm. I love the other ones. esp 2 when alma pops in often and those creepy things happens. Does that still happen alot i this one or is it more of a combat thing?



FEAR 3 wasn't nearly the "BOO!" that 1 and 2 were...more of an FPS than horror....


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dungeon Seige III, Fable III and a couple of other games are on sale at GS Impulse today for good prices. Steam must be overloaded today, I can't get it to load.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2012)

I should have grabbed Sniper Elite v2 on Amazon last week for $15; $25 on Steam isn't very exciting.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I should have grabbed Sniper Elite v2 on Amazon last week for $15; $25 on Steam isn't very exciting.



It's still there...

http://www.amazon.com/Sniper-Elite-Online-Game-Code/dp/B008K2WRYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342556945&sr=8-1&keywords=sniper+elite+v2+digital


----------



## manofthem (Jul 17, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> It's still there...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sniper-Elite-Online-Game-Code/dp/B008K2WRYC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342556945&sr=8-1&keywords=sniper+elite+v2+digital



Thats awesome, thanks. I thought it ended the 15th. I checked yesterday the 16th, and it was up to $24.99. But I'll grab this!


----------



## Zebeon (Jul 17, 2012)

So if you buy it from amazon, do you activate it though steam?  Or is it a standalone game?


**update** Sorry just seen that you download it from amazon**  



manofthem said:


> Thats awesome, thanks. I thought it ended the 15th. I checked yesterday the 16th, and it was up to $24.99. But I'll grab this!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> So if you buy it from amazon, do you activate it though steam?  Or is it a standalone game?





> Additional Info:	Steam account and internet connection required for activation. Broadband connection and service required for multiplayer connectivity. Activation keys will not work in Germany.



It's down in the System Requirements. there are some Steamworks games Amazon sells that don't use Steam (I'm not sure how that works), one of them in L.A. Noire, but it won't have Steam listed down in the system Requirements if thats the case.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 18, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> So if you buy it from amazon, do you activate it though steam?  Or is it a standalone game?
> 
> 
> **update** Sorry just seen that you download it from amazon**



A game that needs Steam says so under requirements.  That'll activate on Steam.

After your purchase your game, go to your library and find the game.  Under the game, click on "View product key"

Take that and activate on Steam, and you never have to do anything else with Amazon.

I just took my Sniper key and activated on Steam, and now it's downloading


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 18, 2012)

Shoot many robots is now $2.5 on steam!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2012)

dungeon defender is cheap (with all DLC) and company of heroes as well.


for $12 for each game with all their expansions/DLC, hard to go wrong.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 18, 2012)

I've never been so successful resisting myself from buying games. Partially because i already have 3/4 of them but partially because they were still too expensive or just not interesting enough. So far i've only bought 2 skins for Killing Floor, F3AR and Shoot Many Robots. In the past i'd spend around 100 EUR by now...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 18, 2012)

Just Cause 2 is now 75% off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2012)

All STALKER titles 75% off ($11.19 for all three):
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15374


----------



## popswala (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats a good deal if you don't already have them all like i do.


----------



## D007 (Jul 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All STALKER titles 75% off ($11.19 for all three):
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15374



Nice, maybe I finally have a reason to try the last one. I bet the graphics are ugly by now though.. ; ;


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 18, 2012)

GTA Complete Pack for €9,99 had me in doubt there for a moment


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2012)

popswala said:


> Thats a good deal if you don't already have them all like i do.


Yeah, Shadow of Chernobyl is still going for $20-23 by itself.  You can buy all three for half that price!  Amazing deal.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 18, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> I need to stock up on games before I head off to college or I will be bored beyond belief



There are many things wrong with this statement.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> There are many things wrong with this statement.



Its why this nation is doomed.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm glad someone else picked up on that statement, I was ranting about it Monday night on TS.  Sheesh.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah whats wrong with you youngins! I went through college, raised my kid, and held a full time job. Though I did, and I also had time for videogames, you guys are looking a bit too deep into this


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just bought Company of Heroes collection yesterday


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

there are better things to do in college like drinking.. and drinking

you will come across more consoles. maybe a cabinet if your lucky.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Just bought Company of Heroes collection yesterday



finally! need more people playing that


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Terraria just went on Flash Deals, Risen 2 is on there as well. I would like ot grab Risen 2, but just not for that small discount.



BumbleBee said:


> there are better things to do in college like drinking.. and drinking
> 
> you will come across more consoles. maybe a cabinet if your lucky.



Most dorms I been to are just massive LAN parties, even back during original xbox days, I remember going to a massive lan between a few rooms at a dorm, tons of people and I don't think there was a drop of alcohol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

what shi*ty college


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 19, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> there are better things to do in college like drinking.. and drinking
> 
> you will come across more consoles. maybe a cabinet if your lucky.



Community, or state?

I went to an engineering college.  Sunday to Friday was classes followed by lots of homework.  You drank Friday, recouperated (or partied off campus) Saturday, and spent Sunday busting your hump doing homework.  The only people dedicating huge chunks of time to gaming were future drop-outs, business students, or software engineers. In an engineering college!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

i'm a engineer so maybe that explains it.


----------



## Phusius (Jul 19, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Still hoping I can sell something from my FS thread before this Steam sale is over I need to stock up on games before I head off to college or I will be bored beyond belief



I never played one game in college.  Dorm life is awesome.  Girls, classes, campus life.  I miss it, take it over games any day.  Since I can't afford my Master's degree right now though, games will have to do, much cheaper.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

engineers know how to do it right on the east coast

I rest my dixie cup on the Street Fighter 2 cabinet to honor it!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 19, 2012)

do you guys like Sim City? I have liked all the other when i was growing up. on sale for $5


----------



## manofthem (Jul 19, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> do you guys like Sim City? I have liked all the other when i was growing up. on sale for $5



I remember playing Sim City back in the days of our old Windows 3.1 (I don't think it was 95...might be wrong) computer, way back in the good 'ole days.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh whoops just looked I thought it was the newest simcity but this is 2003. Next one comes out February 2013


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2012)

Only SimCity 4 Deluxe (includes SimCity 4 and Rush Hour) is discounted.  Societies is the newest one and yeah, there's one that's multiplayer centric that is coming.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2012)

Fable: The Lost Chapters
Fable III + 5 DLC

All for $12.49 USD:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15561/


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 19, 2012)

Or 11.49 euro.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Fable: The Lost Chapters
> Fable III + 5 DLC
> 
> All for $12.49 USD:
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15561/



I always wanted to get into this series, but the price was always to high... Do you have it ford? Has anyone played it? is it like skyrim? or something else totally? 

*EDIT: They have Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition for $7.49.. This is another game i've always wanted.. Which is better Fable 3 or Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition?*


----------



## D007 (Jul 19, 2012)

Darkness 2 was on steam sale last night for like 50% so I got it. Idk if it still is. Been wanting that for a while.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 19, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I always wanted to get into this series, but the price was always to high... Do you have it ford? Has anyone played it? is it like skyrim? or something else totally?
> 
> *EDIT: They have Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition for $7.49.. This is another game i've always wanted.. Which is better Fable 3 or Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition?*



It's really about what you're into, watch some youtube videos and your mind will be made up :3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 19, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> engineers know how to do it right on the east coast
> 
> I rest my dixie cup on the Street Fighter 2 cabinet to honor it!



If Im ever single again you and I are partying.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

D007 said:


> Darkness 2 was on steam sale last night for like 50% so I got it. Idk if it still is. Been wanting that for a while.



They already had that on sale twice for 75% off, thats when I picked it up. But I been keeping a close eye on the sales, who needs sleep?


----------



## D007 (Jul 19, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They already had that on sale twice for 75% off, thats when I picked it up. But I been keeping a close eye on the sales, who needs sleep?



Bah, I would miss the 75% ><


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I always wanted to get into this series, but the price was always to high... Do you have it ford? Has anyone played it? is it like skyrim? or something else totally?
> 
> *EDIT: They have Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition for $7.49.. This is another game i've always wanted.. Which is better Fable 3 or Dragon Age: Origins - Ultimate Edition?*



Dragon Age: Origins is better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I always wanted to get into this series, but the price was always to high... Do you have it ford? Has anyone played it? is it like skyrim? or something else totally?


Have you played Kingdom of Amalur?  It is kinda similar to that in a lot of ways.

I think its a toss up between DAO and Fable + Fable 3.  Which you like more probably depends on if you like ordering people to do stuff (DAO) or doing it yourself (Fable).


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

if Microsoft ported Fable II and sold it as a trilogy it would be a tougher choice but Fable III alone hell no.

the leap from Fable to Fable II is much greater than Fable II to Fable III. Fable III had a crappy ending and the game was only under development for 2 years. Dragon Age is the spiritual successor to one of the best CRPG ever made.

Fable has more in common with a JRPG than Kingdoms of Amalur


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 19, 2012)

Krater, Amnesia, The Witcher 2, Plants vs Zombies, FO New Vegas, Gratuitous Tank Battles, Sniper Elite V2, and Alan Wake are todays deals but what is the last one? It's not available in my region apparently.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 19, 2012)

Indie bundle VIII.  What about Alan Wake, worth it? Can I skip American nightmare DLC? Is it too scary?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

all these games are worth checking out for the price. I spend more on dinner every night lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> all these games are worth checking out for the price. I spend more on dinner every night lol



Yeah but do you buy 9 dinners each night?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 19, 2012)

I drink up all your dinners like a milkshake


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Indie bundle VIII.  What about Alan Wake, worth it? Can I skip American nightmare DLC? Is it too scary?


Hoard, SOL: Exodus, and Demolition, Inc. looks fun but I haven't played those.

I already have Swords and Soldiers HD from one of the Humble Bundles.  It is fun but kind of short.

Wings of Prey is a WWII flight sim.  Nuff' said.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 19, 2012)

Grabbed Alan Wake Franchise for $10 for everything well worth it.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 19, 2012)

Witcher 2 or Alan Wake?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2012)

Like horror games?  Alan Wake
Like medieval adventure games? Witcher 2


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2012)

that kingdom of amalur is pretty good. Pretty big world. I'm enjoying it with all the diff combat moves. Haven't seen them all yet but I'm enjoying myself here.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks all! I believe I'm going to wait it out.. I picked up AC II for $4.99 and Dead Island for 11 something... I've still got so many games that i've not played... Lol but I can't help but buy games on sale.. lol Ford I like to do stuff on my on.. Not really an RTS person. so, I'll pick up Fable 3 later on a $4.99 sale.. Don't really need the other fables.. Thanks for the Info!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Like horror games?  Alan Wake
> Like medieval adventure games? Witcher 2



Went with Witcher, not sure if I will play it though.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Went with Witcher, not sure if I will play it though.



I think that's a good call.  I have both, but I'll definitely be playing Witcher 2 first.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 20, 2012)

Is Alan Wake like Silent Hill?


----------



## Nordic (Jul 20, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Went with Witcher, not sure if I will play it though.



Its a waste of money in my mind if you don't play it


----------



## theonedub (Jul 20, 2012)

Wonder if I should pick up the first one, too. Or does the second one make sense even if you never played the first? 



james888 said:


> Its a waste of money in my mind if you don't play it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 20, 2012)

The Witcher and The Witcher 2 are both amazing,

play the first game then the second after you play 2 the graphics and improved gameplay you wont want to go back to #1 even tho its an amazing game in and of itself. the second just feels better.

finally pissed away the last of my money today

Total War Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai
Saints Row The Third
Trine 
Trine 2
Dead Island
The Witcher 2
Civilization V Game of the Year
Fallout 3 Game of the Year 
Alan Wake + American Nightmare
Beyond Good and Evil
Sins of A Solar Empire Trinity

and a few gift copies i didnt mention above


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Wonder if I should pick up the first one, too. Or does the second one make sense even if you never played the first?



No need to wonder, check your Steam account


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thinking to get Sega Hit or 2K Collection. Which one is a better deal?


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Thinking to get Sega Hit or 2K Collection. Which one is a better deal?



I'd personally go with 2K because those games, though fewer in quantity, are more of what I would like to play, mostly shooters.  SEGA looks like old school games for nostalgia and a few good strategy games.


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 20, 2012)

You got a point for these. Ya, I also think that the Sega Hit Collection with a lot of dated games.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 20, 2012)

2k collection isn't all that impressive. Borderlands needs to be played online. Duke Nukem Forever is terrible. Bioshock 2 is okay but Minerva's Den is where it's at. Mafia II is okay. Civilization V is great. Spec Ops: The Line is average. Darkness II is okay.


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 20, 2012)

I only have Mafia 2 in 2K collection. Others I never play before. Thanks for the opinion. May need to think twice b4 deal end.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 20, 2012)

I bought the bioshock bundle by itself


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 20, 2012)

Just bought Alan wake bundle, is americans nightmare an addon to game or is it same game only with extras?


----------



## KainXS (Jul 20, 2012)

picked up the x3 bundle myself, might get mafia?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 21, 2012)

How is Shift 2 Unleashed for $5?

I'm not much for arcade like racers. Though I do love the new NFS: Hot Pursuit.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 21, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> How is Shift 2 Unleashed for $5?
> 
> I'm not much for arcade like racers. Though I do love the new NFS: Hot Pursuit.



Shift 2 is simulation not arcade.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 21, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Shift 2 is simulation not arcade.



Had it in my cart for a few days waiting for it to go down, and I'm glad I did!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 21, 2012)

just to remind people. there are other things on sale.

http://store.valvesoftware.com/sale.php


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 21, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Shift 2 is simulation not arcade.



Shift 2 is between arcade and simulation.


----------



## MasterInvader (Jul 21, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Shift 2 is simulation not arcade.



+1 Agree 90% simulation [99% if you drive with all "aids" off]

PS: offtopic 
Add me @ Origin to play a few laps


----------



## happita (Jul 21, 2012)

I finally picked up Serious Sam 3 BFE @ $9.99 when Steam had it on sale yesterday...or was it the day before? I can't remember...15 1/2 hours of working, no sleep, but almost time to go home 
Can't wait to play it....after I sleep my whole Saturday away


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking at this flash sale of Divinity II: The dragon knight saga. But with having skyrim and the witcher 2 (which i have yet to play much of), is it worth getting? anyone buy it or try it out?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 21, 2012)

Everybody vote for _*Might and Magic Heroes VI*_! I want it bad!... hehehe


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> Everybody vote for _*Might and Magic Heroes VI*_! I want it bad!... hehehe



I think I may too


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Looking at this flash sale of Divinity II: The dragon knight saga. But with having skyrim and the witcher 2 (which i have yet to play much of), is it worth getting? anyone buy it or try it out?[/QUOTE
> 
> I bought it a couple months back off of Amazon, a couple of people on here recommended it to me, and I say it is certainly worth it.... if you like SP campaigns. The beginning few hours are dry, but after that it is pretty good. It is probably 60 hours of game play. It is well worth $10!


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008K2WRYC/?tag=tec06d-20

Sniper Elite V2 for $15 on Amazon.com


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2012)

jpierce55 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008K2WRYC/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Sniper Elite V2 for $15 on Amazon.com



Yessir, great deal here, $10 cheaper than Steam had it. I bought it on Amazon


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I think I may too



aww it didn't make it..


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 22, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> aww it didn't make it..



Nnnooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Nnnooooooooooo!!!



I just voted for _*Dungeon Siege III*_. That game looks pretty good.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I just voted for _*Dungeon Siege III*_. That game looks pretty good.



just kill yourself now, before we get to you.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 22, 2012)

I voted for it too

I never got to play them, but I know Dungeon Seige 1 and 2 had a huge following, and the third kind of dropped the ball.  Aren't they the ones where you led your donkey around in the dungeon?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 22, 2012)

Mussels said:


> just kill yourself now, before we get to you.



So, it's good?  hehehe


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2012)

the third changed what type of game it was to a third person RPG game designed for 360 controller.


they changed it from squad based RPG to 'I WANNA BE TOMB RAIDER'


----------



## Kreij (Jul 22, 2012)

I never bought DS3 because the demo would hit spots and run like a slide show. Did they ever fix that?
The game's not that bad when you comapre it so something like the initial release of Dungeon Lords.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jul 22, 2012)

I seen DS with Treasures of the Sun for $12.50 and considered it, but the demo scares me a bit as well.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been kinda promoting my favorite game, lately, natural selection 2 that is in my sig.
This is a live stream of a competitive game with two really good teams. 8 free steam codes for the game are going to be givin away during the livestream. So tune in and catch some codes. The game lasts 11:00-2:00pm pst, although ns2 does have a large worldwide player base.
https://www.twitch.tv/naturalselect...ed_click&utm_source=www.naturalselection2.comAl

Edit: Its over now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bought RAGE today, didn't even know Shift 2 was on Steam, I'm kinda sad I missed out on that for $5.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 23, 2012)

Last Remnant on sale for $3.74 on GmG - it activates through Steam.
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/rpgs/last-remnant/


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 23, 2012)

funny how by the time I have money the sale is over lol. 

I did manage to pick up the Deus Ex bundle with all games/dlc for 15$. Never played it but the original is one of the few goty with 90+ metascore games that I haven't played. Plus I never mind old graphics if the controls/gameplay/storyline are good.

Invisible war looks like it took a dive compared to the original but Human Revolution has good reviews.

for 15$ I'm at least guaranteed some decent gameplay.


at any rate, anyone know about today's daily deal Jade Empire? Is it any good? an 81 metascore can really go either way.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 24, 2012)

Mass Effect 3, 50% off greenmangaming. Plus there's a code that allows for a further 20% of what's left after 50% was applied.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 24, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Mass Effect 3, 50% off greenmangaming. Plus there's a code that allows for a further 20% of what's left after 50% was applied.



And what might that code be?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 24, 2012)

Partp-alcno-tiesu


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2012)

Rage is $5.99 on Newegg, free s/h. Seems like a killer deal for those who still want it...
Rage PC Game Bethesda


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, thats a really good deal. it was $10 during the Steam Sales.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 24, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Mass Effect 3, 50% off greenmangaming. Plus there's a code that allows for a further 20% of what's left after 50% was applied.



shows 40% off when i go there.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/rpgs/mass-effect-3-na/#item-s5

a ton of other stuff is 50% off though and ME1 and ME2 are both 75% off.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 24, 2012)

Depends where you live I think. Your link returned an error. I bought the game and payed in US$ 22.40 although some are sold in pounds or Euro. Still a good deal, Steam is not selling this and the only sale from Origin was 50% off, 25 Euro for me which is $30.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

More deals, dont you love Steam? (all images are links)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 24, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Depends where you live I think. Your link returned an error. I bought the game and payed in US$ 22.40 although some are sold in pounds or Euro. Still a good deal, Steam is not selling this and the only sale from Origin was 50% off, 25 Euro for me which is $30.



link works fine here, must be the /us/ which you might not be able to access from where you live.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2012)

Borderlands GOTY for $7.49 on Steam weekend deal. Also can play the game for free until Sunday at 1. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/901566/?snr=1_4_4__40


----------



## Flak (Jul 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Borderlands GOTY for $7.49 on Steam weekend deal. Also can play the game for free until Sunday at 1.
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/901566/?snr=1_4_4__40





Borderlands, some of the most fun I've ever had with a game.  Still play it from time to time, really fun if you play with some friends.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 26, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> More deals, dont you love Steam? (all images are links)
> 
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120724/Capture037.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120724/Capture038.jpg[/URL]
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120724/Capture039.jpg[/URL]


Really!? I just bought L4D2 the other day for $9.99.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2012)

Orcs Must Die! GOTY for $3.24 thru 7/30 on Steam.  Gearing up for Orcs Must Die! 2 I suppose.


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 27, 2012)

*Max Payne 3 (PC) sale pricing ends 7/30/2012 at 11:59 PM PST $29.99*

THAT'S 50% off
Max Payne 3 (PC) sale pricing ends 7/30/2012 at 11:59 PM PST  $29.99 

http://www.gamefly.com/Download-Max-Payne-3/5003666/?cid=mp3gd072712


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2012)

It's not a sale but there was an update for Payday The Heist, free new heist: Mercy Hospital, based on L4D.

Free content is always awesome!



Spoiler: Update Info



Just Updated

OVERKILL brings you Mercy Hospital - OVERKILL's fan fiction for Left 4 Dead!

The Mercy Hospital Heist is finally here! We have collaborated with Valve to bring our beloved PAYDAY fans a completely new heist, free of charge! Set in the Mercy Hospital - made famous by Left 4 Dead - everyone's favorite robbers are out for blood. We also have some extra candy hidden in there for those who just can't help ending up in the hospital.

If the regular difficulty levels won't do it for you, don't forget that you can play the Mercy Hospital Heist in the new OVERKILL +145 difficulty. We promise you that this one will leave you gasping for air...

But wait, the infection seems to be spreading: not only do our beloved players get a new heist for free, they also get new zombie masks AND a new zombie theme! Oh, the horror! New related challenges and Steam achievements will be released in an upcoming patch.

Update Features:
New Heist: The Mercy Hospital Heist is available to everyone who owns PAYDAY on the PC.
New Masks: Players that have "Left 4 Dead" or "Left 4 Dead 2" in their Steam library and have it installed on their computers, are awarded the new zombie masks. Wolf and the gang can now disguise themselves as the walking dead.
New Theme: Players are now able to choose a new theme inspired by our favorite undead.
Until then - Stay alive! If you can...
Info taken from Steam Payday


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2012)

Steam has a few sales going on right now:

Transformers War for Cybertron $7.49 midweek deal
http://store.steampowered.com/app/42650/

The Void $2.49 daily deal
http://store.steampowered.com/app/37000/

A bunch of Indie Bundles for $9.99


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 2, 2012)

(click it, it's a link)

Looks like Quakecon sales for the weekend.


----------



## Irony (Aug 3, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120802/Capture059.jpg[/URL]
> (click it, it's a link)
> 
> Looks like Quakecon sales for the weekend.



THAT AWESOME!!!!  dawnguards finally out! I want...


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 3, 2012)

Skyrim is 50% off on Steam


----------



## n-ster (Aug 3, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Skyrim is 50% off on Steam



I see 25%


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I see 25%



Skyrim was yesterday's deal. BP posted this morning before it ended. Today's deal is RAGE for $10.

Getgamesgo.com has Batman Arkham City for $6.99 
Doesn't look to activate on Steam


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 3, 2012)

Newegg has some good deals for game pre-order's 







EDIT: I want to pre-order these 2 games, but does anyone know if by buying these from Newegg does it come in retail box then use a code for Steam?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Newegg has some good deals for game pre-order's
> 
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120803/Capture130.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



I assume buying the retail games includes the physical media as well as the code.  Any game i bought off Newegg came with both.

Borderlands 2 uses Steamworks so it must activate on Steam but can install with the discs.
http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/02/29/borderlands-2-to-use-steamworks/

I'm not sure about F1 2012, but I saw somewhere that it'll be Steamworks (not 100% sure though)


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Skyrim was yesterday's deal. BP posted this morning before it ended.



I didn't notice that either, I'm pretty sure it said the deal was from 2nd till 5th August  just logged in to buy it for my kid's steam... and found it no longer 50%


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Skyrim was yesterday's deal. BP posted this morning before it ended. Today's deal is RAGE for $10.
> 
> Getgamesgo.com has Batman Arkham City for $6.99
> Doesn't look to activate on Steam



So Batman Arkham City would simply install as a standalone game if I got it from their?

Edit: Hmmmm post 999


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I didn't notice that either, I'm pretty sure it said the deal was from 2nd till 5th August  just logged in to buy it for my kid's steam... and found it no longer 50%



No worries, Aug 2-5 is the Quakecon that Kurgan mentioned, with each day featuring a different deal, along with a constant 25% off:


1Kurgan1 said:


> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120802/Capture059.jpg[/URL]
> (click it, it's a link)
> 
> Looks like Quakecon sales for the weekend.



And...


Darkleoco said:


> So Batman Arkham City would simply install as a standalone game if I got it from their?
> 
> Edit: Hmmmm post 999



Can't say 100%, for every game I bought off getgamesgo, I made sure was Steam activate-able.

But if you read the FAQ, it looks like after purchase, the game is available in your account with the activation code and download links.


> Otherwise, if it’s a download games, we normally send you two e-mails. One is a receipt outlining what you’ve paid for the game and the other contains activation details and any activation codes you may need. The activation code and links to download files are also stored in your account and you can download the game again if you need to do so.



If it's like the Arkham City that came with my ssd, it will point to where you can download the game, and then you can install, probably using a GFWL account.

Dark, soon to be 1,000 posts!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, Steam has a "Quakecon Bundle" that has a ton of titles! If I didn't have most of these already it would be a crazy awesome bundle to jump on.

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15928



$99.99 for this entire bundle.


----------



## jpierce55 (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.gamefly.com/Download-Dragon-Age-II/150265/

Dragon Age II for $5 on Gamefly for those interested. 

My money went to Baldur's Gate on BeamDog, it will supposedly remain $18 for pre order all month. I am all spent out for the year!


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 4, 2012)

Borderlands2 16% off with another 25% off coupon. It's $37.50 people. You have about 3 hours to act.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 4, 2012)

Alpha Protocol at $3.99 at gamersgate. 
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-ALP/alpha-protocol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2012)

Not the best game in the world (what is? ) but I'd highly recommend it.  I've probably beat it 5-6 times...lots of replayability.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome deals on greenmangaming.com with code: PCGMR-ALLIN-GREEN, _should_ work for any game 25% off, even pre-orders

Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad for $3.75, activates on Steam.

Darksiders for $3.75, activates on Steam.

Sniper Ghost Warrior for $1.50, does not activate on Steam


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 6, 2012)

STALKER Clear Sky $3.38 at Gamersgate, DRM free
www.gamersgate.com/DD-STALKERCS/stalker-clear-sky


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 6, 2012)

Good deal, do not forget to respect the scripts though. 
If you are in a faction war with the bandits while fighting for the S.T.A.L.K.E.R.s, make sure you act as part of the faction's movements. If the conflict grinds to a stalemate and lack of S.T.A.L.K.E.R. initiative starts to become a problem, do not go and fight the bandits alone (like I did) but go one or a few savegames back and try to reach the faction achievements with the group. Else you will get stuck at one of the story objectives (related to a guy called Fang).
This bug could also be Complete mod related though, but because I am not sure I thought like let's warn.

On a sidenote, it is funny how one of the user reviews on that page states one could not repair guns and armor in the first game (Shad. of  Chernobyl) but at least with the Complete mod one can (seems weird to me that the repairmen at the bar/Freedom base are not there in the vanilla game).


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 7, 2012)

Sniper elite v2, 50% off at gamefly.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 7, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Borderlands2 16% off with another 25% off coupon. It's $37.50 people. You have about 3 hours to act.
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/



in india it is Rs999 that is roughly $20 around,but i still dont have money for it


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Sniper elite v2, 50% off at gamefly.



http://www.gamefly.com/Download-Sniper-Elite-V2/5003870/
There we go for those interested. 

Personally, I did like the game. It was pretty linear but the gameplay was fun. According to Steam, beat it in under 8 hours (longer than CoD but not long) 

The multi is hard. I played a few minutes in 2 matches, never got a kill. As you can expect, a whole lot of camping and sniping lol.

I snagged it for $15 on Amazon and I think that was a decent deal.


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> http://www.gamefly.com/Download-Sniper-Elite-V2/5003870/
> There we go for those interested.
> 
> Personally, I did like the game. It was pretty linear but the gameplay was fun. According to Steam, beat it in under 8 hours (longer than CoD but not long)
> ...



Multi is hard depending on the host, there's a shit ton of settings...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 7, 2012)

I know I posted before about gmg, but using "PCGMR-ALLIN-GREEN" gets The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim: Dawnguard DLC for $15

Homefront Ultimate Edition $7.49 (all DLC and map packs) at GamersGate, activates on Steam (probably not worth it tbh)


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 8, 2012)

Counter Strike GO offer at steam and impulse.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2012)

Steam has Payday the Heist $4.99 yet again and the Flatout Complete Pack for $7.99, includes Flatout, Flatout 2, Flatout: Ultimate Carnage, and Flatout 3: Chaos & Destruction til tomorrow


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys when the next big sale from steam ? Just christmas ? Or maybe Halloween ?

Thanks !


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Guys when the next big sale from steam ? Just christmas ? Or maybe Halloween ?
> 
> Thanks !



Halloween sale and then usually something during thanksgiving. Neither are as big as the summer sale or Christmas sale, but last year they had a great sale on all the zombie, horror, scary etc games during Halloween.


----------



## Irony (Aug 9, 2012)

My paypal broke...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2012)

Steam is having a Kalypso Anniversary Weekend, all games at least 50% off.  Some games include:

Tropico 4: Steam Special Edition $4.99
Jagged Alliance - Back in Action $13.59
DUNGEONS - Steam Special Edition $2.99
Airline Tycoon 2 $4.99
Jagged Alliance: Crossfire $25.49
Kalypso Collection $49.99

Also, Nexuiz is $2.50 on Steam, and it has a free to play weekend.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 10, 2012)

Gamefly, some shooters







:


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Gamefly, some shooters
> 
> http://gamefly.gameflycdn.com/images/HomepageInterfaceAssets/eashooter_sale_uk.jpg:



Cant go wrong with any of these, considering Crysis 1 and 2 both 
Bulletstorm for 5.99
Crysis Maximum Edition 8.99
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition 11.99
Dead Space 5.99
Dead Space 2 5.99


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 10, 2012)

I have four games bought from Gamefly this year, they have excellent deals, nice and functional client, you're not required to run it in the background, fast downloads. Steam is getting more and more competition.

Just found out on greenmangaming Fear 3 is on sale, 24h deal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I have four games bought from Gamefly this year, they have excellent deals, nice and functional client, you're not required to run it in the background, fast downloads. Steam is getting more and more competition.
> 
> Just found out on greenmangaming Fear 3 is on sale, 24h dealhttp://wizzywizzyweb.gmgcdn.com/media/smallofferboxes/2012/08/10/FEAR3-Low-Offer-Box.jpg:



Agreed, I've snagged several from gamefly and gmg.
That's so lame, GMG won't let me buy FEAR3 because I bought one a while back, stupid.  It activates on Steam, and it's only $3.84!

GetGamesGo has Darksiders II preorder for only $37.99, Sleeping Dogs Digital Edition preorder for $37.49, and Sniper Elite v2 for $17.99


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 10, 2012)

Fear 3 was not NEARLY the thriller 1 and 2 were 
Honestly, I'd rather play LFD2....


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2012)

The Witcher 2 at gmg for $12.79 after code PCGMR-GREEN-SUMMR, drm free


----------



## Irony (Aug 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> The Witcher 2 at gmg for $12.79 after code PCGMR-GREEN-SUMMR, drm free



And I paid $15.99 during the steam sale.


----------



## techtard (Aug 13, 2012)

^ Are you really that angry that you overspent by $3.20?


----------



## Irony (Aug 13, 2012)

techtard said:


> ^ Are you really that angry that you overspent by $3.20?



Lol. It's just that it's so typical for me, generally if I buy anything it goes on sale 5-20 bucks less within a week.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 13, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Cant go wrong with any of these, considering Crysis 1 and 2 both
> 
> Crysis 2 Maximum Edition 11.99



Actually, apparently, you can. Crysis 2 comes with EA's Origin Crap Requirement. I'm fighting with GF right now asking for a refund. I couldn't even load the game without downloading Origin and never activated it. Not sure if I'll have any luck.


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Actually, apparently, you can. Crysis 2 comes with EA's Origin Crap Requirement. I'm fighting with GF right now asking for a refund. I couldn't even load the game without downloading Origin and never activated it. Not sure if I'll have any luck.



Yes because Origin is THAT bad. NOT. :shadedshu


----------



## Irony (Aug 13, 2012)

Okay, I despise EA as well but still, origin does all the same things as steam. I use it for a couple of games. I have an idea, you can give the game to someone who doesn't hate origin just for the heck of it being related to ea.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Actually, apparently, you can. Crysis 2 comes with EA's Origin Crap Requirement. I'm fighting with GF right now asking for a refund. I couldn't even load the game without downloading Origin and never activated it. Not sure if I'll have any luck.


You won't.


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Actually, apparently, you can. Crysis 2 comes with EA's Origin Crap Requirement. I'm fighting with GF right now asking for a refund. I couldn't even load the game without downloading Origin and never activated it. Not sure if I'll have any luck.



If you don't get anywhere with a refund do a giveaway here on TPU if you are that bothered by Origin.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2012)

Gamersgate has _King Arthur II - The Role Playing Wargame_ for $2.99, DRM free so no activation on Steam.

Plus, I like this idea:





Darkleoco said:


> If you don't get anywhere with a refund do a giveaway here on TPU if you are that bothered by Origin.


----------



## jpierce55 (Aug 14, 2012)

I found Origin to be very basic and not that bad actually, it is not a giant obtrusive bloatware.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2012)

Dead Space Midweek Madness on Steam yet again
Dead Space $4.99
Dead Space 2 $4.99
Definitely worth it for these games if you have not yet enjoyed them!


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 14, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Yes because Origin is THAT bad. NOT. :shadedshu



My father always said, any day you learn something is a good day...

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Origin-EULA-PC-Gaming-Glorified-Spyware-DRM,13285.html


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 14, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> My father always said, any day you learn something is a good day...
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Origin-EULA-PC-Gaming-Glorified-Spyware-DRM,13285.html



Well as long as you don't pirate games/software then you are perfectly fine so why not suck it up and deal with it? If I have to agree to their terms of service to use my content then fuck what it says I paid for it so I agree. I don't have anything to hide so they can look all they want on the other hand if someone does have something to hide I can see why they would be SO against agreeing to Origin's invasive nature.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 14, 2012)

The problem with a sniffing EA is that it leaves a potential backdoor if Origin gets cracked ("hacked" as some folks put it). Interference into one's PC by Steam, Origin etc. should be limited to an absolute minimum.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 14, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm fighting with GF right now asking for a refund.


Please, tell me I'm not the only person that spent a few minutes wondering why you'd be fighting with your girlfriend and asking for a refund . . .


----------



## manofthem (Aug 14, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Please, tell me I'm not the only person that spent a few minutes wondering why you'd be fighting with your girlfriend and asking for a refund . . .



You are not alone, I am here with you, I thought that's what it was at first lol


----------



## Irony (Aug 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> You are not alone, I am here with you, I thought that's what it was at first lol



Lulz that makes three of us.


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 15, 2012)

Irony said:


> Lulz that makes three of us.



Four actually


----------



## Irony (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey, dead space 75% off on steam. (Getting back to the purpose of this thread, lol)


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2012)

Steam Weekend Deal

Sniper Elite v2 for $16.99, a nice deal considering it was $25 last month during the summer sale.  Fun game!
Sniper Elite Pack for $18.69, comes with Sniper Elite, Sniper Elite v2, and Kill Hitler DLC


----------



## Irony (Aug 17, 2012)

Alan wake franchise 75% off on steam


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2012)

Irony said:


> Alan wake franchise 75% off on steam



I missed that when I was there, how could I have missed it? Great deal for those who haven't gotten into it yet


----------



## Thrackan (Aug 17, 2012)

I seem to have gotten a coupon for 75% off Portal 2, anyone interested?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2012)

Irony said:


> Alan wake franchise 75% off on steam



Purchased. Really need to unsubscribe to this thread


----------



## Irony (Aug 17, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> I seem to have gotten a coupon for 75% off Portal 2, anyone interested?



I got one too. I have a friend I wanna give it to, how do you trade stuff? or give people coupons or whatever


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2012)

Irony said:


> I got one too. I have a friend I wanna give it to, how do you trade stuff? or give people coupons or whatever



Tradeable things are in your inventory under gifts (I believe) and say tradeable. I don't remember seeing the option to send the coupon to a friend. You can buy the game for a friend and send it to him. (maybe even ask him for the $5, which I don't think Steam likes you doing)
	
	



```

```


----------



## Irony (Aug 18, 2012)

well, it says in the description "We're giving you a coupon to pass along to friend" and under tags it says tradeable. I don't know how the trading works though; Do both people have to exchange or can I just gift it?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2012)

Irony said:


> well, it says in the description "We're giving you a coupon to pass along to friend" and under tags it says tradeable. I don't know how the trading works though; Do both people have to exchange or can I just gift it?



https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=6748-ETSG-5417
Check that link. Try to trade it the way it says. I hasn't haven't traded coupons personally so I'm not much help....

Also, Gamefly has ARMA II: Combined Operations for $16.79 after promo code "1GFT82012."  Not a bad deal for those who want to get into DayZ.  Doesn't look like its for Steam


----------



## manofthem (Aug 21, 2012)

Gamersgate has The Walking Dead for $14.97, which activates on Steam.  

Steam has The Mount and Blade Collection for $8.74 and The bitComposer/Viva Media Bundle for $9.99,


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 22, 2012)

SAave $12 on any pre-order! you can get Borderlands 2 for $38

EMCNBHJ256


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 22, 2012)

Mount and Blade 
Midweek Summer Madness sale. -75% off.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 22, 2012)

Raptr users, there is a reward for Nexuiz 4 pack and 4 DLC codes 75% off through Steam.  I just got the 4 pack for $7.49 so i may give a copy or three away 

1500 coupons or so left.  http://raptr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22210


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 22, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> SAave $12 on any pre-order! you can get Borderlands 2 for $38
> 
> EMCNBHJ256
> 
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/120821/Capture137.jpg[/URL]



Thx, was looking for a steal for this


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 23, 2012)

Just Cause and Just Cause 2 + DLCs are 75-76% off at Steam.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2012)

Mirror's Edge $4.99 is the daily deal on Steam. I've had this game since forever ago and have never played it so I might try it out this weekend.


----------



## Irony (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome! I've been waiting for a deal on mirrors edge. Also, Just Cause is a pretty great game; You blow up everything you can find pretty much just cause, lol. Definitely worth 3.75 in my opinion.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 24, 2012)

I think the title is meant a little differently, but still your interpretation of it is valid.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 24, 2012)

Mirror's Edge is a fun game.  I'd say it's worth the $5


----------



## techtard (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, for $5 it's a steal.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just Cause and Just Cause 2 + DLCs are 75-76% off at Steam.



I just picked it up and all the dlc!  



manofthem said:


> Mirror's Edge $4.99 is the daily deal on Steam. I've had this game since forever ago and have never played it so I might try it out this weekend.



I don't own it, but I've played it, and it's pretty hard with a steep learning curve. But, it's really fun at times.  Once you master the controls then it's really rewarding. I'll pick this up as well.


----------



## Darkleoco (Aug 24, 2012)

Grabbed Just Cause 2 even though I have no idea when I will have enough free time to play it. But hey it was cheap why not


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.videogamecoupons.org/exc...g-exclusive-get-60-off-over-80-popular-games/
Some great deals on Origin, 60% off
Battlefield 3 $16, pretty amazing deal!
Mass Effect 3 $16


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> http://www.videogamecoupons.org/exc...g-exclusive-get-60-off-over-80-popular-games/
> Some great deals on Origin, 60% off
> Battlefield 3 $16, pretty amazing deal!
> Mass Effect 3 $16



 Thanks a ton man, just got my sister BF3


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 25, 2012)

THIS was brought to my attention. Good Deal for the Star Wars fans no?


----------



## manofthem (Aug 27, 2012)

A decent deal on Amazon if you wanted Spec Ops: The Line and Bioshock 1&2: All 3 for $20, all activate on Steam.

The WTF Pack for $20, includes Darkness II, Borderlands GOTY, and Duke Nukem Forever.

Also X-Com Collection for $3.75


----------



## erixx (Aug 27, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Thanks a ton man, just got my sister BF3



Haha, the BF3-clubhouse guys will ROTF, but hey...


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 28, 2012)

50% off for Call of Duty and Prototype at Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1392194962&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone wanna split the cost of this with me? I only want the bioshocks 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091T6FQO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone wanna split the cost of this with me? I only want the bioshocks
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091T6FQO/?tag=tec06d-20



What kind of split, 50/50? You take Bioshocks and other takes Spec Ops key?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What kind of split, 50/50? You take Bioshocks and other takes Spec Ops key?



66/33 unless they want to pay more  I may have found someone though.


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gold Box Deal of the Day: "Grand Theft Auto IV" and "Max Payne 3" PC Download Bundle for $24.99 today only at Amazon.


----------



## Irony (Aug 28, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Anyone wanna split the cost of this with me? I only want the bioshocks
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091T6FQO/?tag=tec06d-20



I would love to, but I dont have any moneys.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 28, 2012)

Steam's Midweek Madness is the Best of British Indie Bundle for $9.99, and the 7 games it includes are Defcon, Eufloria, Frozen Synapse, Gratuitous Space Battles, Revenge of the Titans, Time Gentlemen Please, and Ben There, Dan That.

Also Midweek Madness, The Walking Dead is $14.99


----------



## manofthem (Aug 29, 2012)

Homefront is $4.99, today's Steam deal. Might finally try it for that price.

Edit: after hearing all the terrible reports of a short and lame campaign and a dead mp, I'm not sure if I'll get it.....


----------



## jagd (Aug 30, 2012)

Darkness2   9.99$

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006JA7EWW/?tag=tec06d-20





http://www.greenmangaming.com/  20% voucher for any PC download game


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2012)

Getgamesgo has a deal going on: Choose 2 games for $15 (out of 4 choices: Deus Ex Augmented Edition, Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad GOTY, Serious Sam 3 BFE Sigital Edition, and Dungron Siege III + Treasure DLC pack). Not too shabby 
http://www.getloadedgo.com/

Darkness II is $12.49 on steam for the weekend, but Amazon has the better deal at $9.99

And on Amazon...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008TTPRE8/?tag=tec06d-20
All should activate on Origin, other than Pro Street, according to this.
Mass Effect 3 $16
Mass Effect 3 Digital Deluxe Edition $20
Kingdom of Amalur: Reckoning $16


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2012)

Newegg w/ free shipping:
Rage $4.99
Hunted: The Demon's Forge $4.99


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 31, 2012)

I am sure this has been mentioned before, but perhaps this could be added to the OP for a reference for those who are interested.

Steam Retail Keys


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Aug 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Getgamesgo has a deal going on: Choose 2 games for $15 (out of 4 choices: Deus Ex Augmented Edition, Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad GOTY, Serious Sam 3 BFE Sigital Edition, and Dungron Siege III + Treasure DLC pack). Not too shabby
> http://www.getloadedgo.com/
> 
> Darkness II is $12.49 on steam for the weekend, but Amazon has the better deal at $9.99
> ...



Good sweet lord.  EA has really taken it up the backside in their handling of Bioware recently, haven't they?

A 70%+ decrease in pricing on the digital deluxe edition, after raising more controversy about their DLC plans, speaks to some substantial questions...  Hopefully they actually offer a reasonably priced bundling of this (GOTY style), at some time, without needing Origin.  Between the crappy original ending, low grade DLC, and Origin requirements I can't say I'm thrilled with ME3.  I just wish that they would make a change that would make me eat those words...


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 31, 2012)

Origin has 50% off numerous titles, "Back to School Sale"


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2012)

A few more great deals on Amazon:
Max Payne 3 and LA Noire $30
Dead Space Dual Pack $8


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> A few more great deals on Amazon:
> Max Payne 3 and LA Noire $30
> Dead Space Dual Pack $8



Adding to the deals on Amazon I found Crysis Maximum Edition is $7.49 and Crysis 2 Maximum Edition is $9.99 as well as Mass Effect 3 Digital Deluxe Version for $19.99, and Call of Duty MW3 for $29.99.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2012)

Darksiders II $33.99 on getgamesgo. 
http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/darksiders-ii
Pretty low price if you're interested....activates on Steam

Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 for $48 on Newegg with promo code "EMCYTZT2144"
Yes, this is still about $40 more than what I would pay, but whatevs, some might want it... :shadedshu


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2012)

Superbrothers: Sword & Sorcery EP $3.99 (50% off) Steam's midweek deal
Hydrophobia Prophecy $1.25 (75% off) Steam's daily deal
Game of Thrones Bundle $23.90 (66% off) also midweek deal

25% off with code "GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G" on http://www.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## erixx (Sep 5, 2012)

http://getgamesgo.com/category/borderlands-2

Borderland2, not released with a discount....  Now, I have not investigated a lot, but how lovely it looks, the gameplay seems to be carboncopy of old nonsense Serious Sam shooting fest.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 6, 2012)

Just picked up 2 copies of Borderlands 2 for my buddy and myself from Green Man Gaming with manofthem's 25% off code, and their pre-order sale. $36 ea out the door for a pre-order ain't too shabby!


----------



## jagd (Sep 6, 2012)

Square Enix Ultimate Collection 9.50$ at amazon includes ;

1. Just Cause 2	
2. Kane and Lynch 2	
3. Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light	
4. Supreme Commander 2	
5. Tomb Raider: Underworld 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00822X7OY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## manofthem (Sep 6, 2012)

Steam has great deals!!
Crysis 75% off!!!

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition $9.99
Crysis $4.99
Crysis Warhead $4.99
Crysis Collection $17.49


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Steam has great deals!!
> Crysis 75% off!!!
> 
> Crysis 2 Maximum Edition $9.99
> ...



Damn I picked up Crysis Maximum Edition and Crysis 2 Maximum Edition on Amazon :s wish I would have waited a few days to get them on steam :/


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2012)

Another Steam's weekend deal is 75% off Trine franchise

Trine $2.49
Trine 2 $3.74
Trine Collection w/ DLC $8.74
and 
Frozenbyte Collection $9.99, which all the Trine stuff, Shadowgrounds, and Shadowgrounds Survivor

GamersGate:
Shogun 2 $7.50


----------



## erixx (Sep 7, 2012)

"The Ghost Recon Online (FREE game) Website has word that a new version 0.8.1 patch is now live in the free-to-play shooter. The website also announces The Arctic Pack, the first content update for the game, which is planned to go live on September 12th. Word is: "We're releasing a new map, Tomsk-9. Set in a nuclear reprocessing complex deep in the Russian arctic circle. Tomsk-9 is GRO’s largest map, featuring both indoor and outdoor environments. Taking on board the community’s feedback, the map is designed in a symmetrical manner, offering opposing teams a balanced competitive game play flow."

I am enjoying this game. And it runs lightly and sweetly, contrary to GRFS.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 7, 2012)

Batman Arkham Asylum Game of the Year edition for 4.99 at GamersGate

http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BAAGOTYE/batman-arkham-asylum-game-of-the-year-edition

Also does gamersgate lag horribly for anyone besides me?


----------



## manofthem (Sep 7, 2012)

GamersGate was really laggy(word?) yesterday, and it was a little bit just now. But then again I'm on my phone....might be why, but other sites don't lag like that.

Bulletstorm $4.99 on Gamefly today only


----------



## jagd (Sep 9, 2012)

Darkness II + Borderlands GOTY + Duke Nukem forever 19.99$ (steamworks )

Max payne 3 + grand theft auto  complete 4 29.99 $ (both  games are  steam version but GTA 4 still uses  GFWL fyi = steam +gfwl  )

Spec ops:the line + bioshock 1 + bioshock 2 19.99$

Divinity II: The Dragon Knight Saga $5.99  steamworks (there is a drm fre version also )

world of Goo 2.99$

Need for Speed Ultimate Digital Collection ( Need For Speed - Shift / Need For Speed - prostreet /Need For Speed - Undercover /. Shift 2 - Unleashed ) 11.99

Darkness II + Borderlands GOTY + Duke Nukem forever
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091T6LFE/?tag=tec06d-20
Max payne 3 + grand theft auto 4
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00904XVS0/?tag=tec06d-20

Spec ops:the line + bioshock 1 + bioshock 2 19.99$ (steamworks )
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091T6FQO/?tag=tec06d-20

divinity II steam version
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083V7CMW/?tag=tec06d-20

world of Goo
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y8XPGQ/?tag=tec06d-20
Need for Speed Ultimate Digital Collection
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008TTPRE8/?tag=tec06d-20
Edit :Removed shogun 2and shogun2 fall of samurai ,deal has ended and added some new ones


----------



## Absolution (Sep 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Steam has great deals!!
> Crysis 75% off!!!
> 
> Crysis 2 Maximum Edition $9.99
> ...



Which one is needed to run Mechwarrior Living legends? Warhead or Crysis Maximum edition?


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 10, 2012)

Crysis warhead, iirc...

Just wait, and grab a Beta for http://mwomercs.com/ 

I thought it was Crysis max, but saw that you had CM2 listed. 

http://wiki.mechlivinglegends.net/index.php?title=How_to_Install_MWLL

_"Crysis Wars
Crysis Wars comes with Crysis Warhead or Crysis maximum edition as a separate install.
Note: If you have bought Crysis Warhead via EADM, you can install Wars by clicking on the little i next to the Warhead play button and choosing the optional download of the Wars addon.
Make sure Crysis Wars is patched to the latest version 1.5.
Verify that the version number in the lower right corner of the Crysis Wars Main Menu states 1.1.1.6729. If not than download and install Crysis Wars patch 1.5.
Note: Steam installations of Crysis Wars are already patched to 1.5."_


----------



## manofthem (Sep 10, 2012)

GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G gets you 25% off GreenManGaming purchase

Deus Ex: HR AE $5.62
BF3 Premium $37.50

Free Plants vs Zombies for pc/mac, coupons redeemable 10/30-11/10
http://www.stopzombiemouth.com/


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution Augemented Edition for $7.49 on GreenManGaming



I would warn against doing business with GMG as of right now. I am about to have file fraud charges against them over a borderlands 2 pre-order and they are being exceptionally rude and less than helpful with the whole situation.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 10, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> I would warn against doing business with GMG as of right now. I am about to have file fraud charges against them over a borderlands 2 pre-order and they are being exceptionally rude and less than helpful with the whole situation.



Just because you'd had one issue with them whereas thousands of other people haven't doesn't mean everyone should stop shopping there. Mistakes happen, it will get resolved one way or another. No need to try and tarnish a companies reputation because of one small possible error.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 10, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Just because you'd had one issue with them whereas thousands of other people haven't doesn't mean everyone should stop shopping there. Mistakes happen, it will get resolved one way or another. No need to try and tarnish a companies reputation because of one small possible error.



It's not so much the error as how they treat their customers regarding an error that is their own fault. I have had problems with companies before with different things and have never been treated as poorly as GMG has treated me.

Also its not that I want to tarnish their reputation only make people aware. If this is resolved amicably I would happily do business with them again I just want to be treated fairly and politely as a consumer.


----------



## Guitar (Sep 10, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> It's not so much the error as how they treat their customers regarding an error that is their own fault. I have had problems with companies before with different things and have never been treated as poorly as GMG has treated me.
> 
> Also its not that I want to tarnish their reputation only make people aware. If this is resolved amicably I would happily do business with them again I just want to be treated fairly and politely as a consumer.



Then keep it in your other thread. No reason to pollute other threads on an issue that doesn't relate to them. You're getting hot about an issue that hasn't been resolved yet. Telling people not to deal with them because YOU are having an issue whereas, once again, thousands of people haven't is senseless.


----------



## mypg0306 (Sep 11, 2012)

Digital Deal of the Week: The 13-game Over-the-Top Topware Bundle for $14.99, Plus Two Worlds 2: GOTY: Pirates of the Flying Fortress for $9.99 at Amazon.

Also, Mass Effect 2 for $9.12 at Amazon too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet! bout time.


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sweet! bout time.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GKMH4.png



do want! Is it available for more games in steam beta mode?

Found it:

Although experimental Start steam, then open the URL steam://open/console which will open the dev console.

Type install_folder_ui in the console, and you ill be prompted with a nice UI which lets you manage the Steam Install Folders 

Now I can die happy!


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sweet! bout time.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GKMH4.png



Nice! I can't wait to get home to try this!


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 11, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sweet! bout time.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GKMH4.png



You have the weakest, smallest Steam library I have ever seen. Heck I bought more games than that in the summer smash sale! For like $30!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> You have the weakest, smallest Steam library I have ever seen. Heck I bought more games than that in the summer smash sale! For like $30!



It's not the size of the library that's counts, it's how good you are with what you have  I'm not one to talk because I have way too many games sitting that I haven't touched, and I'd be ashamed to count them.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 11, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> You have the weakest, smallest Steam library I have ever seen. Heck I bought more games than that in the summer smash sale! For like $30!



It's not his, its some guy from reddit.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2012)

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15630
Red Faction Collection $14.99 and 75% off each game 
RF $2.49
RF 2 $2.49
RF Guerrilla  $4.99
RF Armageddon $4.99
RF Armageddon Path to War DLC $1.74


----------



## mypg0306 (Sep 13, 2012)

GMG THQ 5-Pack including Metro2033, Warhammer 40,000 - Dawn of war II, Company of Heroes, Saints Row 2 & Red Faction: Guerilla for only $12.49. Apply GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G for further discount as much as 25% to $9.37.


----------



## Irony (Sep 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> It's not the size of the library that's counts, it's how good you are with what you have  I'm not one to talk because I have way too many games sitting that I haven't touched, and I'd be ashamed to count them.



Good god, youve got like 350 games


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2012)

Irony said:


> Good god, youve got like 350 games



I have a few also 

I think Dave and W1zz are some of the few that have more then me.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a few also
> 
> I think Dave and W1zz are some of the few that have more then me.



I think I remember W1zz having 1000+. No idea where I saw that though. I could be pulling that out of my arse.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> I think I remember W1zz having 1000+. No idea where I saw that though. I could be pulling that out of my arse.



Hes got a media account.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 13, 2012)

Irony said:


> Good god, youve got like 350 games



Well, that's the result of Steam sales, and then some Amazon sales. Very few did I pay full price for. It's a shame I haven't even had a chance to play the majority, but at least there's variety when I do get a chance....


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2012)

Weekend Steam deal: 75% off Deus Ex Franchise
Deus Ex GOTY $2.49
Deus Ex: Invisible War
Deus Ex: HR $7.49
Deus Ex: HR AE $9.99
Deus Ex Collection $14.99
DLCs
DEHR The Missing Link $3.74
DEHR Explisive Mission Pack $0.74
DEHR Tactical Enhancement Pack $.049


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2012)

Saints Row 3 $7.50 w/ code "GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G" on GMG, activates on Steam 

Very solid deal!!!

All DLC is on sale as well, should be 60% off.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a few also
> 
> I think Dave and W1zz are some of the few that have more then me.



Don't count me out here, I think I'm getting around 340ish. Damn sales, I shouldn't even be in this thread right now tempting my bank account.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 14, 2012)

I like the Steam motto that has been going around lately:
"We don't play games, we collect them."


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2012)

Ironic because how can you collect something you technically can't own.

Most of the games I bought, I beat either now or in the past.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 14, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Ironic because how can you collect something you technically can't own.
> 
> Most of the games I bought, I beat either now or in the past.



has anyone ever told you that you are very good at posting at the top of a page? it's like you lurk until you see that magic number of 25 divisor lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2012)

Odd, because I have it set to 50 posts per page. XD


----------



## Irony (Sep 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I like the Steam motto that has been going around lately:
> "We don't play games, we collect them."



Lulz. Even with my 'petty' little 30 or so games, I havent even played about 10 of em lol.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2012)

Daily Steam Deal Alice Madness Returns $4.99

Gamefly has LA Noire for 75% off!
LA Noire $4.99
LA Noire Complete Pack $7.49
LA Noire DLC Bundle $2.99


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2012)

Metro 2033 $2.99 at GMG with same code GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3. Great deal for those latecomers to the metro.


----------



## Flak (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks to this thread I'm sitting at 324 steam games.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 15, 2012)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/7850/
Cryostasis for $3.25 today on Steam. 

I'm goin to snatch it up since I've been wanting to play this for a good while.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2012)

Steam Midweek Madness:
Magika $2.49
http://store.steampowered.com/app/42910/

Spellforce Complete $13.59 and 66% franchise
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/Spellforce


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 18, 2012)

Humble Indie Bundle 6 includes Torchlight I, Vessel, Shatter, S.P.A.Z., Rochard, (and Dustforce, as long as you cover the average, currently at $5.25) for however much you wanna pay 

All are DRM free, and if you go that way, they'll even activate on steam-crap as long as you pay more than $1.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Humble Indie Bundle 6 includes Torchlight I, Vessel, Shatter, S.P.A.Z., Rochard, (and Dustforce, as long as you cover the average, currently at $5.25) for however much you wanna pay
> 
> All are DRM free, and if you go that way, they'll even activate on steam-crap as long as you pay more than $1.



Just picked that up after checking some of the games on Steam. Paid $11 so at least im above average


----------



## manofthem (Sep 18, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Humble Indie Bundle 6 includes Torchlight I, Vessel, Shatter, S.P.A.Z., Rochard, (and Dustforce, as long as you cover the average, currently at $5.25) for however much you wanna pay
> 
> All are DRM free, and if you go that way, they'll even activate on steam-crap as long as you pay more than $1.



I went ahead and bit, mainly for Rochard, which I missed the other day on Steam. 

Just as a heads up, when you buy these games, it's one Steam key for all the main games (Vessel, Torchlight, Rochard, SPAZ, and Shatter), and one Steam key for Dustforce if you buy over the average.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2012)

Indie Gala 9 is up and active, with an average of $5.73

Included are:

Battle group (Desura)
Call of Cthulhu: The Wasted Land
Worms (Steam)
Alien Breed 2: Assault (Steam)
And if you pay over the average, you also get:

Broken Sword: Director's Cut (Steam)
Broken Sword 2: Th Smoking Mirror (Steam)
Broken Sword 3: The Sleepkng Dragon (Steam)
Worms Blast (Steam)
Worms Crazy Golf (Steam)

For each game that activates on Steam, there is an individual Steam key


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2012)

For all those who haven't grabbed BF3 yet, here is your chance: $10 on Origin today only, the 20th.

I don't see it getting better than this


----------



## Guitar (Sep 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> For all those who haven't grabbed BF3 yet, here is your chance: $10 on Origin.
> 
> I don't see it getting better than this



Gonna grab that when I get home, barely played the PS3 version honestly...I'm assuming there is no way to get it on Steam for that price?


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Word of advice on BF3: make sure to run a thorough set of test to make sure Punkbuster works.  Running the punkbuster testing application is not enough.

I bought this for $40 2 weeks ago, and apparently my ISP has a configuration that does not agree with punkbuster.  I have not tried singleplayer, but I assume that works, not that I could care less.

The game does work whenever I play it over my cell connection, but with 110ms ping, and limited bandwidth, it really is not feasible.

Please not that EVERY other game works on this connection, but not punkbuster games.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Gonna grab that when I get home, barely played the PS3 version honestly...I'm assuming there is no way to get it on Steam for that price?



BF3 isn't on Steam at all , but this looks like the best price I've seen


----------



## Guitar (Sep 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> BF3 isn't on Steam at all , but this looks like the best price I've seen



Really? Damn...I hate buying games off of Steam...especially having to use a 3rd Party app.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2012)

Steam's weekend deal: Saint's Row The Third 66% off and free weekend
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55230
Not the best deal but whatevs

Daily deal:
X-Blades $4.99, "An anime-style, opulent hack ’n' slay spectacle for fans of entertaining action games."
http://store.steampowered.com/app/7510/

Sniper Elite v2 $24.99, not too great 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/63380/


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2012)

Was able to pick up a giftable copy of BF3 from Origin, thanks for the heads up MoT


----------



## manofthem (Sep 20, 2012)

theonedub said:


> Was able to pick up a giftable copy of BF3 from Origin, thanks for the heads up MoT



Hey dub, how were you able to get a giftable copy?  That's pretty impressive!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2012)

Had to contact customer support post purchase which took a little effort- definitely not as easy as buying gifts on Steam.


----------



## burtram (Sep 20, 2012)

The current Humble Bundle has some really fun titles in it: https://www.humblebundle.com/

I already owned a few of them, but Dust force alone is $10 on steam and Vessel is $15 on steam as of right now. So with those two alone, meeting the $5.78 minimum is a steal. The rest of the games come as a bonus if you don't already own them. Plus you get to download their soundtracks in either FLAC or MP3 formats.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 21, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Steam's weekend deal: Saint's Row The Third 66% off and free weekend
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/55230
> Not the best deal but whatevs



This game is always on sale.
Ends up with adding a few hundred more views on the bad performance with ATi thread in the steam forums.

I personally found this game runs fine on XP in DX9 but runs like a dog on DX9 windows 7 with AMD cards and with DX10/11 it will run constant low fps.
Apparently doesn't matter what tier of AMD card you have too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2012)

SR3 runs great on HD 5870/6970 in DX11.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 21, 2012)

ran saints row the third on a 7970 and 7870 both cards maxed graphics 0 issues. DX11


----------



## jagd (Sep 21, 2012)

Red Orchestra franchies 8.29$ 
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15319/?snr=1_7_suggest__13
Includes :Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45 /Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad - GOTY / Red Orchestra 2 digital deluxe upgrade


Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings Expansion 22.49$
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/tr/en/pc/games/strategy/sid-meiers-civilization-v-gods-and-kings/

Sid Meier's Civilization® V - Game of the Year Edition 12.49 (us and canada only )
http://www.gamefly.com/Download-Sid-Meier's-Civilization-V-Game-of-the-Year-Edition/158240/

Sid Meier's Civilization® V - Game of the Year Edition  19.98$
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/tr/...iers-civilization-v-game-of-the-year-edition/


----------



## silkstone (Sep 21, 2012)

manofthem said:


> For all those who haven't grabbed BF3 yet, here is your chance: $10 on Origin today only, the 20th.
> 
> I don't see it getting better than this



I tried to buy it, but origin refuses to accept my credit card. Looks like i will be giving my money to valve instead.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2012)

Trust me if there's one thing EA made sure Origin could do well first and foremost it is accept payment. So likely it's your card, perhaps related to being in 'Nam?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 21, 2012)

Brandon had the same issue actually took EA forever to fix the problem months and months and months, so no they DIDNT do a good job of accepting payment lol  

most likely whats happening is when you attempt to buy its listing your purchase as potentially fraudulent and as such refuses to complete the transaction.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 21, 2012)

hmm....origin considered fraudulent.... there's a silver lining to almost everything.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Brandon had the same issue actually took EA forever to fix the problem months and months and months, so no they DIDNT do a good job of accepting payment lol
> 
> most likely whats happening is when you attempt to buy its listing your purchase as potentially fraudulent and as such refuses to complete the transaction.



Yeah Brandon our local dresser n' bacon had this same issue. Him (silkstone) being in Nam has nothing to do with it.

Now if Origin can gift (didnt used too) you can find a trusted online buddy and have them gift it to ya after you pay them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow that blows my mind. Though I can't say have heard of this plaguing many others...


----------



## silkstone (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's due to my location, though it has never proved a problem with anything else i have bought from the states.

I have no idea how it would be flagged as fraudulent based on anything else. I have the game in a form anyway, but i thought i'd give multi-player a blast even though there is only 1 server that's possible for me to play on (HK) so it's no great loss.

Vietnam has  bad reputation when it comes to IP, but it's something that is changing. There are more and more services becoming available that are being use; iTunes and some other online music providers as well as steam. 100% of the software i own would be illegitimate if it weren;t for these.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone up for a 4 pack of borderlands 2? It's only $23 per person

http://uk.gamesplanet.com/buy-download-pc-games/Borderlands-2-4-Players-Pack-3456-38.html


----------



## Zebeon (Sep 21, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> Anyone up for a 4 pack of borderlands 2? It's only $23 per person
> 
> http://uk.gamesplanet.com/buy-downlo...k-3456-38.html




Great price $23 dollars each.. since it is UK will it work in the US?

If so put me down for the other 3 copies please.

Will check it out when i get home from work, our web filter blocks that address.
Thanks


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> Great price $23 dollars each.. since it is UK will it work in the US?
> 
> If so put me down for the other 3 copies please.
> 
> ...



From what I see in the comments it does. Kk add me on steam once you're home.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/tacopoops/ What time will you be on?


----------



## Irony (Sep 22, 2012)

*longexasperatedsigh*

I need moneys!! I need a job...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2012)

Irony said:


> *longexasperatedsigh*
> 
> I need moneys!! I need a job...





Irony said:


> *longexasperatedsigh*
> 
> I need moneys!! I need a job...



Double post FTW!  

I like having a job but I hate having to work, no real middle ground in the grown-up-real-world, and I just don't like that!


----------



## Irony (Sep 22, 2012)

What the crap? Lol, I fixed it. The page wasn't loading so I hit the submit button again, and obviously it posted twice. 

Yeah, like Mark Twain said: "I really needed a job, and I had only one condition: I didn't want to work."

That's not a direct quote but that's the gist.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2012)

Steam Weekend Deal: Tripwire Interactive Bundle $20.39

Includes:

Dwarfs?!
The Ball
Red Orchestra: Ostfront 41-45
Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad GOTY
Killing Floor & all 9 character pacs

Red Orchestra 2 and Killing Floor are also $6.79 each


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't remember if it was posted but, Direct 2 Play has Borderlands 2 for $25 and Sleeping Dogs for $20. Link

They were OOS yesterday of BL2 and just got stock in this morning so grab them while you can.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> They were OOS yesterday of BL2 and just got stock in this morning so grab them while you can.



BL2= "This product is no longer in stock"

Re-stocked again, 164 currently, must be selling well


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2012)

GMG has Civ V Gods & Kings for $22.50. Add in the promo at check out (GMG20-AWDF9-Q1PEY) and get a final price of $18 or a total of 40% off.


----------



## Zebeon (Sep 23, 2012)

Has anyone bought anything from direct2play? or greenmangaming?
Both legit places? looking to pickup a couple of copies for BL2 and mabey sleeping dogs?
Thanks



mastrdrver said:


> I don't remember if it was posted but, Direct 2 Play has Borderlands 2 for $25 and Sleeping Dogs for $20. Link
> 
> They were OOS yesterday of BL2 and just got stock in this morning so grab them while you can.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2012)

Use code "1GFT82012" for 20% on Gamelfy, a few:
Torchlight II $15.99
Fear 3 $3.99
Lord of the Rings: War in the North $3.99
Resident Evil 5 $7.99 
Bastion $3



Zebeon said:


> Has anyone bought anything from direct2play? or greenmangaming?
> Both legit places? looking to pickup a couple of copies for BL2 and mabey sleeping dogs?
> Thanks



I've bought several games from greenmangaming, without any real issue. Once my credit card threw a fraud alert so I paid with PP. all the games I ever bought there activated on Steam, so I just took the key and activated it. 

There's a thread going on on Hardforum about d2p claiming Russian keys and such, take a look through. 
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1718474


----------



## jagd (Sep 23, 2012)

I and alot bought from greenmangaming ,greenmangaming is anets official   guild wars 2 partner  (listed at anets page ) so dont worry for greenman .No idea for direct2play.
Edit :  https://buy.guildwars2.com/en-gb/retailers   scrool to down 



Zebeon said:


> Has anyone bought anything from direct2play? or greenmangaming?
> Both legit places? looking to pickup a couple of copies for BL2 and mabey sleeping dogs?
> Thanks


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Sep 23, 2012)

If you're interested in PC digital download sales/deals, check out the site I've been working on:

http://www.cheapshark.com/

Basically it automatically indexes deals from Steam, Amazon, Gamer's Gate, GreenManGaming (and others). It also automatically rates them based on percent off, metacritic score, price history, and a few other factors.

Plus, if you want you can sign up for email alerts that let you know once a game has reached a price you want (or lower).

If you have any feedback, let me know, the site is still fairly new.


----------



## naraku (Sep 23, 2012)

Imma get me torchlight!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 23, 2012)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> If you're interested in PC digital download sales/deals, check out the site I've been working on:
> 
> http://www.cheapshark.com/
> 
> ...



Not bad at all, pretty great IMO. Any way you can find a way I incorporate coupon codes that are active, for sites like GMG or GF, as they often have discount codes. Would be cool. 

But very nice


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 23, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> Has anyone bought anything from direct2play? or greenmangaming?
> Both legit places? looking to pickup a couple of copies for BL2 and mabey sleeping dogs?
> Thanks





manofthem said:


> There's a thread going on on Hardforum about d2p claiming Russian keys and such, take a look through.
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1718474



I think Direct2Play is a Russian company. If you do buy BL2, you'll get 2 version of the game (RU and EN). I bought both BL2 and Sleeping Dogs from them without a problem. I payed with PayPal too. They both activated on Steam with zero problems.

They send you a picture of the CD key. The first game you buy you'll have to give them your phone number to either call or text. They will send you a verification number to enter before you can get access to the CD key. You only need the verification number for the first purchase. I didn't have to enter another one for BL2 when I bought it.

To find the game key, you have to go back on to the site, go in to your account, and click on purchase details. It will take a few minutes for the key picture to show up fwiw.

edit: I should add that I'm not so sure about doing any more business with them. I wasn't aware that they are probably out of Russia when I bought those two games. They have some good deals on other things, but I'd rather just wait for GMG, Steam, or someone else to put them on sale.


----------



## Zebeon (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input!-

I am kind of with you, that site seems kind of sketchy.  
Think I will wait and try to catch them on sale on another site.





mastrdrver said:


> I think Direct2Play is a Russian company. If you do buy BL2, you'll get 2 version of the game (RU and EN). I bought both BL2 and Sleeping Dogs from them without a problem. I payed with PayPal too. They both activated on Steam with zero problems.
> 
> They send you a picture of the CD key. The first game you buy you'll have to give them your phone number to either call or text. They will send you a verification number to enter before you can get access to the CD key. You only need the verification number for the first purchase. I didn't have to enter another one for BL2 when I bought it.
> 
> ...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Sep 24, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> Has anyone bought anything from direct2play? or greenmangaming?
> Both legit places? looking to pickup a couple of copies for BL2 and mabey sleeping dogs?
> Thanks



I have bought 3 games from greengaming, and all 3 activated through steam with no issues, there were no extra charges on my credit card, so IMO they are an okay company to buy from.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 24, 2012)

Take on Helicopters for $10.19 on Steam's daily deal. I'm thinking about it, as I've wanted to try it out.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 25, 2012)

Steam midweek madnes... 

DAFUQ !!! I ve seen Resident evil 5 for 9,95 euro on sale ... And now they want to sell me at 19.99 Euro ??? They think is a deal ??  F... off !


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> Steam midweek madnes...
> 
> DAFUQ !!! I ve seen Resident evil 5 for 9,95 euro on sale ... And now they want to sell me at 19.99 Euro ??? They think is a deal ??  F... off !



RE5 is $9.99 this week, as well as the other RE games being 50% off, like Operation Racoon City $24.99
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/residentevil
Maybe Europe is crazy stuff


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 25, 2012)

they update the price just yet !! ... Sorry...


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 25, 2012)

Gamestop has the Dragon Age Bundle with Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition and Dragon Age 2 (with Black Emporium DLC) available for $9.99 , you need to use gamestops app to download and install the games but overall for that price I would say its a fair trade off.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 25, 2012)

Update on Humble Bundle, 4 new games : BIT.TRIP RUNNER, Gratuitous Space Battles, Jamestown, and Wizorb!


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 25, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Update on Humble Bundle, 4 new games : BIT.TRIP RUNNER, Gratuitous Space Battles, Jamestown, and Wizorb!



Sweet I'm even happier I paid more than the average now


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 25, 2012)

On special for a whopping dollar less Tony Hawks Pro Skater HD.

The game runs exactly the same as the original from PS1 but of course with better graphics and better frame rates.
Only glitch I have come across in the new release is starting off with a manual after bailing on rare occasions.
When using an a game pad, keyboard directions for game play still stay.

A novelty title for those who were fans of the game released long ago.


----------



## silkstone (Sep 26, 2012)

Sniper Elite V2 is 50% off on steam at the moment
http://store.steampowered.com/app/63380/


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2012)

silkstone said:


> Sniper Elite V2 is 50% off on steam at the moment
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/63380/



Great game but not a hot deal.  Amazon's deal was better at $15, but that's past


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Sep 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Not bad at all, pretty great IMO. Any way you can find a way I incorporate coupon codes that are active, for sites like GMG or GF, as they often have discount codes. Would be cool.
> 
> But very nice




When possible, I update the twitter feed for promo codes. I've thought about something like having promo codes for certain stores show up in the 'info popup' you get when you click the (i) icon next to games.

I guess the issue with this is, it requires me to always keep it up-to-date manually, which I'm often unable to do.

Thanks for the feedback either way, always good to have ideas to think on.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2012)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> When possible, I update the twitter feed for promo codes. I've thought about something like having promo codes for certain stores show up in the 'info popup' you get when you click the (i) icon next to games.
> 
> I guess the issue with this is, it requires me to always keep it up-to-date manually, which I'm often unable to do.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback either way, always good to have ideas to think on.



I understand it takes a lot of work and a lot of manually monitoring, so no worries. Even without it, your site is a great tool for us game-sale-shoppers!  Thanks for it!


----------



## Irony (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey, if its any consolation I'll be checking your site fairly often. A good deal site is rare these days


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Sep 26, 2012)

Irony said:


> Hey, if its any consolation I'll be checking your site fairly often. A good deal site is rare these days



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Zebeon (Sep 26, 2012)

+1 will check it out as well.

Thanks for the great site~!



ArmoredCavalry said:


> Originally Posted by Irony View Post
> Hey, if its any consolation I'll be checking your site fairly often. A good deal site is rare these days
> Glad to hear it!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Sep 27, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> +1 will check it out as well.
> 
> Thanks for the great site~!



You're very welcome, thanks for checking it out!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2012)

Steam Sales
[http://store.steampowered.com/sale/TotalWarWeekend/]Total War Weekend Sale[/url]
Total War Master Collection $31.98

CoD MW3 $29.99 and free weekend

The Binding of Isaac $1.24

GetGamesGo, choose any 2 for $15

Batman AC GOTY
Binary Domain
Civ 5
Men of War Assault Squad GOTY
Stronghold 3 Gold Edition
Warhammer 40k Space Marine


----------



## manofthem (Sep 28, 2012)

The Oktoberfest Bundle is currently going on, current minimum is $5.55. Includes: Hector Badge of Courage, Chime, The Adventure of Shuggy, Dangerous Highschool Girls in Trouble, The Netwok, and a bonus game.  $8 or more unlocks 2 albums.

GreenManGaming has some great Sonic the Hedgehog deals, 20% off with "GMG20-27J4Z-8NXHO"


----------



## 2wicked (Oct 1, 2012)

New GreenManGaming code for 25% off: GMG25-EVFWS-4Z4ZN
Valid till oct 8th.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 1, 2012)

2wicked said:


> New GreenManGaming code for 25% off: GMG25-EVFWS-4Z4ZN
> Valid till oct 8th.



Just picked up Colonial Marines for $37, now to wait for it to come out . .. .


----------



## manofthem (Oct 1, 2012)

2wicked said:


> New GreenManGaming code for 25% off: GMG25-EVFWS-4Z4ZN
> Valid till oct 8th.



Great code but it can only be used once, so choose wisely 

Also on Amazon: 
The Storming, Burning, Reflecting, Flaming, Sabotaging Pack $9.99, including 
Bulletstorm - not redeemed on Origin
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box - Origin
Mercenaries 2: World In Flames  - not redeemed on Origin
Mirror's Edge - Origin
The Saboteur - Origin
BFBC2 Ult Digital $9.99, includes BC2 and Vietnam


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Great code but it can only be used once, so choose wisely
> 
> Also on Amazon:
> The Storming, Burning, Reflecting, Flaming, Sabotaging Pack $9.99, including
> ...



Just purchased The Storming, Burning, Reflecting, Flaming, Sabotaging Pack an amazing price for some great games!


----------



## Irony (Oct 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Great code but it can only be used once, so choose wisely
> 
> Also on Amazon:
> The Storming, Burning, Reflecting, Flaming, Sabotaging Pack $9.99, including
> ...



Grrr. I already have several of those, and have more than $10 bucks in it. I hate it when that happens


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Great code but it can only be used once, so choose wisely
> 
> Also on Amazon:
> The Storming, Burning, Reflecting, Flaming, Sabotaging Pack $9.99, including
> ...





This is telling me to install origin and also get BF3 to play with my Brother.....shoot....him.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2012)

Steam Mid-Week Sale
The Elder Scrolls V: Dawnguard is only $13.99, quite a good price imo.
Elder Scrolls Collections sale this week for $59.99, including Skyrim, Dawnguard DLC, Oblivion, and Marrowmind

Daily Deal
Universe at War: Earth Assault $5


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Steam Mid-Week Sale
> The Elder Scrolls V: Dawnguard is only $13.99, quite a good price imo.
> Elder Scrolls Collections sale this week for $59.99, including Skyrim, Dawnguard DLC, Oblivion, and Marrowmind
> 
> ...



Very tempted to get dawnguard finally


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Very tempted to get dawnguard finally



I'm debating it also.  But since I haven't even played Skyrim yet, I may wait for maybe a $10 deal lol.  I'm way behind as you can see


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm debating it also.  But since I haven't even played Skyrim yet, I may wait for maybe a $10 deal lol.  I'm way behind as you can see



Only reason I'm debating is because I will have to bum money off my girlfriend  damn payday isn't until friday 

Also play Skyrim its great


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Steam Mid-Week Sale
> The Elder Scrolls V: Dawnguard is only $13.99, quite a good price imo.
> Elder Scrolls Collections sale this week for $59.99, including Skyrim, Dawnguard DLC, Oblivion, and Marrowmind


Not as cheap as it was during the Steam Summer Sale but still much cheaper than the $50 it goes for otherwise.  I think I'm going to buy Skyrim and Dawnguard but I'm still pondering the worth of Oblivion and Morrowind (already own boxed version of both).


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

Well that's over $100 in 2 days gone because of this thread .



My wallet hates me but I'm enjoying it!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 2, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Well that's over $100 in 2 days gone because of this thread .
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet hates me but I'm enjoying it!



Let your wallet hate you!   You need games to feed that little white beast box, just think how mad it would get time it had nothing to do!  I say keep the games coming


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Let your wallet hate you!   You need games to feed that little white beast box, just think how mad it would get time it had nothing to do!  I say keep the games coming



That's the thing in steam along I own nearly 200 games, add Origin, Uplay, and non serviced games, and it climbs to nearly 300. So I am not hurting for games at all.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 4, 2012)

Key in 25% discount code OCTOFUN1 in any available games in Amazon.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Key in 25% discount code OCTOFUN1 in any available games in Amazon.



It works bought Mass Effect 3 with it.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 4, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> It works bought Mass Effect 3 with it.



Yeah. Me too. Bought weekly deal's game "mirror's edge, bulletstorm etc" @$7.49 instead of $9.99.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Key in 25% discount code OCTOFUN1 in any available games in Amazon.



What are the requirements for using this code? Tried to use it for Metro Last Light, but a no go. Maybe because its already marked down to $45, which would have put it down to like $34


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What are the requirements for using this code? Tried to use it for Metro Last Light, but a no go. Maybe because its already marked down to &45, which would have out it down to like $34



It can't be used in pre-order games.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What are the requirements for using this code? Tried to use it for Metro Last Light, but a no go. Maybe because its already marked down to $45, which would have put it down to like $34



No it works on games on sale, just not pre-release games.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> It can't be used in pre-order games.





[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> No it works on games on sale, just not pre-release games.



BLAST!  If only.........  Now I need to find something else


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> BLAST!  If only.........  Now I need to find something else



Space marine 40k is really enjoyable.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Space marine 40k is really enjoyable.



Fairly certain I have it on Steam. Lol, maybe I don't need another game purchase since I haven't even played what I do have.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 4, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Fairly certain I have it on Steam. Lol, maybe I don't need another game purchase since I haven't even played what I do have.



Me too


----------



## Irony (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey, you can gift dlc the same as games right? Like dawnguard specifically


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

Irony said:


> Hey, you can gift dlc the same as games right? Like dawnguard specifically



I do believe so, as I've read it's just the same as gifting a game.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

If anyone missed Skyrim or thought Steam's price was a little high, use code "GMG25-EVFWS-4Z4ZN" at GreenManGaming for Skyrim for $27 or Dawnguard DLC for $11.25


----------



## Zebeon (Oct 4, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Key in 25% discount code OCTOFUN1 in any available games in Amazon.



I could not use the code either?
Tried to buy BL2 with it?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2012)

Steam's THQ weekend with 50% off and 75% daily deals
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/THQWeekend2012
Today's deal 75% Company of Heroes Franchise


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 4, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> I could not use the code either?
> Tried to buy BL2 with it?



Does anyone know if that code works or not? I was hoping to get BL2 with it as well


----------



## Zebeon (Oct 4, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Does anyone know if that code works or not? I was hoping to get BL2 with it as well



Tried to buy this one for 37.38 before discount... It would not take the promo code?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050SZ836/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 4, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> Tried to buy this one for 37.38 before discount... It would not take the promo code?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0050SZ836/?tag=tec06d-20



I believe to clarify it is only valid on PC downloads not boxed copies of pc games.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 4, 2012)

TESV: Dawnguard DLC is now £7.35 at GMG when using the new 25% off code GMG25-EVFWS-4Z4ZN.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/e...-dawnguard-uk/


----------



## Zebeon (Oct 4, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> I believe to clarify it is only valid on PC downloads not boxed copies of pc games.



Very possible.... Thanks-   Guess I didn't see what part...


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 5, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> Very possible.... Thanks-   Guess I didn't see what part...



Yup. It can't be used in physical copy of games.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2012)

Gamefly deals, use code 2GFT82012 for 20% off
BF3 $10 $8 (already been posted, I know )
Spec Ops: The Line $7.49 $6, Steam
The Darkness II $7.49 $6 Steam


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Gamefly deals, use code 2GFT82012 for 20% off
> BF3 $10 $8 (already been posted, I know )
> Spec Ops: The Line $7.49 $6, Steam
> The Darkness II $7.49 $6 Steam



Darkness 2 is a decent buy for $6, it's just not the best of port jobs from console to pc.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 5, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Gamefly deals, use code 2GFT82012 for 20% off
> BF3 $10 $8 (already been posted, I know )
> Spec Ops: The Line $7.49 $6, Steam
> The Darkness II $7.49 $6 Steam



Hmmmm that BF3 for $8 is very tempting to me as one of my close friends with a gaming laptop doesn't happen to have it yet


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Hmmmm that BF3 for $8 is very tempting to me as one of my close friends with a gaming laptop doesn't happen to have it yet



Versus myself whom owns it but never plays it.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 5, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Versus myself whom owns it but never plays it.



As of right now I am the same way I have had bf3 since launch but I haven't played it since August  

That Skyrim/Transformers: Fall of Cybertron/Dead Space 1 and 2 have me hooked


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> As of right now I am the same way I have had bf3 since launch but I haven't played it since August
> 
> That Skyrim/Transformers: Fall of Cybertron/Dead Space 1 and 2 have me hooked



Yep all of those, and Sleeping Dogs and The Witcher 2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Versus myself whom owns it but never plays it.



Versus me who plays a lot  Though I did like BC2 more.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 5, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Versus me who plays a lot  Though I did like BC2 more.



Gah that game was horrid, BF3 is light years better!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2012)

Seeing that Darksiders 2 is currently $25 on Steam, Amazon has it for $18.75 with code OCTOFUN1
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007FGUFX4/?tag=tec06d-20

Gamefly also has Skyrim DLC Dawnguard for $11.10 after code 2GFT82012.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 6, 2012)

Steam Today's Deal : Metro 2033  - 5 US$


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Gamefly deals, use code 2GFT82012 for 20% off
> Spec Ops: The Line $7.49 $6, Steam



Thanks! Nice game for $5.99 FOR SURE...this one gets my cards warm
I put the key in steam after I procured from GameFly and kaboom playing from Steam.Smooth transaction!


----------



## Phusius (Oct 6, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> Thanks! Nice game for $5.99 FOR SURE...this one gets my cards warm
> I put the key in steam after I procured from GameFly and kaboom playing from Steam.Smooth transaction!



I have almost 4 hours in Spec Ops since I bought it yesterday for 5.99, it gets a 10/10 in my book, I am having a blast.  Love the story, the AI is intelligent, and the controls for KB+M are very intuitive and work well.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2012)

BF3 for $10 *7.49*! on Amazon, use code OCTOFUN1 for the 25% off.  If you haven't yet, go buy it, no excuses!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2012)

Use the same code and get Sleeping Dogs for $22.50.

I'm not sure if that will activate on Steam though.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2012)

I've read that the code is a one-time-use type deal, not sure as I haven't used it


----------



## aayman_farzand (Oct 6, 2012)

Crazy deals on BF3 recently, but it's still a loss as you need to get Premium to fully enjoy the game. The new maps are amazing, and if anyone gets hooked on BF3 then they'll be doing themselves a favor by getting the Premium.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2012)

You could use the 25% off promo and get BF3 Premium for $45.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2012)

aayman_farzand said:


> Crazy deals on BF3 recently, but it's still a loss as you need to get Premium to fully enjoy the game. The new maps are amazing, and if anyone gets hooked on BF3 then they'll be doing themselves a favor by getting the Premium.





mastrdrver said:


> You could use the 25% off promo and get BF3 Premium for $45.



Or you could get BF3 Premium for $37.50 w/ code GMG25-EVFWS-4Z4ZN @GMG


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2012)

That's the Premium service. I'm talking about the Premium Edition that includes the base game plus Premium.

Sorry, wasn't clear.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 6, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> That's the Premium service. I'm talking about the Premium Edition that includes the base game plus Premium.
> 
> Sorry, wasn't clear.



Oops, my bad 

Dawn of War Franchise 75% today on Steam.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 7, 2012)

So GOG.com has an Activision sale going on this weekend, which normally I'd protest, but Activision is the current rights holder to Sierra On-Line's classic adventure games.

I just bought all of the Quest for Glory games for $4.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 7, 2012)

Batman Arkham Action Pack [Download} $9.99
F.E.A.R Ultimate Pack [Download] $9.99
Both at Amazon.


----------



## 2wicked (Oct 7, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Batman Arkham Action Pack [Download} $9.99
> F.E.A.R Ultimate Pack [Download] $9.99
> Both at Amazon.



Any one know if the fear pack activates on steam like the batman pack?


EDIT: Found Requires Steam Client to activate on the page...


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 7, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Batman Arkham Action Pack [Download} $9.99
> F.E.A.R Ultimate Pack [Download] $9.99
> Both at Amazon.



Picked up the Batman pack thanks for the heads up


----------



## Phusius (Oct 7, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> So GOG.com has an Activision sale going on this weekend, which normally I'd protest, but Activision is the current rights holder to Sierra On-Line's classic adventure games.
> 
> I just bought all of the Quest for Glory games for $4.



Yeah, I picked up Arcanum, having a blast.  xD


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 8, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Picked up the Batman pack thanks for the heads up



You're most welcome.


----------



## Absolution (Oct 8, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Batman Arkham Action Pack [Download} $9.99
> F.E.A.R Ultimate Pack [Download] $9.99
> Both at Amazon.




I finished the first (Asylum), but still waiting for a good deal on the 2nd (City). Sadly this pack does not include the GOTY edition of city

can we use OCTOFUN1 code on it? ^^


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 8, 2012)

Absolution said:


> I finished the first (Asylum), but still waiting for a good deal on the 2nd (City). Sadly this pack does not include the GOTY edition of city
> 
> can we use OCTOFUN1 code on it? ^^



You can use it in this sale. I think can only use once.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

grabbed both packs, I just wish city was GOTY edition


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 8, 2012)

Gamefly has Bioshock and Bioshock 2 each for $4.99 great price if you still don't own them or haven't played them.
http://www.gamefly.com/Download-BioShock/150930/?adtrackingid=cmju029
http://www.gamefly.com/Download-BioShock-2/150405/?adtrackingid=cmju029


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 8, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Gamefly has Bioshock and Bioshock 2 each for $4.99 great price if you still don't own them or haven't played them.
> http://www.gamefly.com/Download-BioShock/150930/?adtrackingid=cmju029
> http://www.gamefly.com/Download-BioShock-2/150405/?adtrackingid=cmju029



ANd now is a good time to play them before Infinate comes out early next year!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Oops, my bad
> 
> Dawn of War Franchise 75% today on Steam.



starting to reach a point in steam sales where I go "wow that's a great deal...wait I already have all those"


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 9, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> starting to reach a point in steam sales where I go "wow that's a great deal...wait I already have all those"



Yeah I am getting to the same point over here.







ALSO . .. .









Diablo III on sale at toys R us for $9.99


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Diablo III on sale at toys R us for $9.99



Out of stock for shipping 
I wonder what the chances of actually going into a Toys R Us and finding this for $10....


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 9, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Out of stock for shipping
> I wonder what the chances of actually going into a Toys R Us and finding this for $10....



Idk but I'm tempted to try it when I go home for fall break this Friday if its still the same price


----------



## Phusius (Oct 9, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Idk but I'm tempted to try it when I go home for fall break this Friday if its still the same price



I think the sale ended today.  I am going to my local Toys R Us at 10 AM Est time tomorrow morning though to be certain, I would like Diablo 3 for $10 for the shits and giggles of it.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2012)

The thread over on [H]ard doesn't sound too promising about this....


----------



## manofthem (Oct 9, 2012)

Gamefly has Skyrim $28.79 with code 2GFT82012 and or Dawnguard for $11.19 with same code

Also at GF with same code Dead Island for $6. It doesn't say but as far as I can tell, Dead Island is steamworks so it'll activate 

Steam Midweek Madness
Risen 2 66% off 
Risen 2 $16.99 or complete for $25


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> The thread over on [H]ard doesn't sound too promising about this....



I was able to score 4 copies today at my "local" toys R us.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 11, 2012)

Steam Weekend Deals
Sanctum $2.49 and free weekend
Focus Home Interactive weekend with 75% off select titles including Cities XL 2012, Game of Thrones, Divinity II: Dragon Knight Saga, and more!

And GreenManGaming still has their 25% off code: GMG25-EVFWS-4Z4ZN, good for any digital download


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 12, 2012)

Guys, save 20%* ALL DOWNLOADABLE PC GAMES! * Here it is

```
2GFT82012
```

Just got Dead Island for $5.99...I couldn't resist.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 12, 2012)

nvm


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 12, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> Guys, save 20%* ALL DOWNLOADABLE PC GAMES! * Here it is
> 
> ```
> 2GFT82012
> ...



Excellent game! Purchased that when it first came out. Love killing zombies.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2012)

Not sure if this is decent or not, but Newegg has RAGE for $5.99 free shipping.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got the Batman bundle and realized I had 5 other games at Amazon...Awesome!
Not sure If I've ever download them or not....Probably no...I'm on my bedroom PC and bought the games to download tomorrow...i'm thinking something similar happened with the other games and thus why they were a pleasent surprise...I think


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2012)

OS3874XVC Is a code to get $20 off any game in origin. Works for $20 games :3


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> OS3874XVC Is a code to get $20 off any game in origin. Works for $20 games :3



Just got Mirrors Edge for free


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2012)

I may or may not be creating accounts and calling ea saying they I was trying to gift them:3


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Not sure if this is decent or not, but Newegg has RAGE for $5.99 free shipping.



I wouldn't pay free.99 for that game, as it was such a horrific console port.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 13, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Just got Mirrors Edge for free



How do I use the code???? I have tried twice and it will not apply it and take off $20 I am trying to just grab the BF3 Vehicle shortcut bundle for the hell of it but damn it the stupid site wont let me


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> How do I use the code???? I have tried twice and it will not apply it and take off $20 I am trying to just grab the BF3 Vehicle shortcut bundle for the hell of it but damn it the stupid site wont let me



I used the code directly from the origin program. I tried to see if it worked for pre ordering games but it won't so I settled on Mirrors Edge


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 13, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> I used the code directly from the origin program. I tried to see if it worked for pre ordering games but it won't so I settled on Mirrors Edge



Still not doing it for me :/ shouldn't it update the total to reflect $20 off? Will it not work on games under $20?

Nvm I guess that shortcut bundle doesn't qualify :/


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Still not doing it for me :/ shouldn't it update the total to reflect $20 off? Will it not work on games under $20?
> 
> Nvm I guess that shortcut bundle doesn't qualify :/



Origin is lagging bad right now, it that only me?


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 13, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Origin is lagging bad right now, it that only me?



No its happening to me as well and its very annoying.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Origin is lagging bad right now, it that only me?



nope


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy shit!!

I just used the code a second time only in the origin browser in firefox to get Dragon Age II for free!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Holy shit!!
> 
> I just used the code a second time only in the origin browser in firefox to get Dragon Age II for free!



Worked for me too!


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

Dang it only works for 2 times


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 13, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> Dang it only works for 2 times



Grabbed Bulletstorm for free which is nice but I already have Dragon Age Ultimate Edition and Dragon Age 2 so I am at a loss for what else to get


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Grabbed Bulletstorm for free which is nice but I already have Dragon Age Ultimate Edition and Dragon Age 2 so I am at a loss for what else to get



You can get Medal of Honor Airborne


----------



## MasterInvader (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks TacoTown for the code, and a special thanks to tacosRcool 

Shift 2 for free here


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 13, 2012)

Gonna try that firefox method now


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2012)

man Origin is suuuuuuper slow, crazy lag!  But thank you for the code, grabbed Shift 2


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> man Origin is suuuuuuper slow, crazy lag!  But thank you for the code, grabbed Shift 2



so it was not only me then...


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 13, 2012)

After I enter the code, it's never showing the discount?  I entered the code wrong the first time, and it said invalid code...but when I put it in correctly - nothing happened.  No discount.  I've tried it six times.  About a half hour....

LC


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2012)

tacosRcool said:


> so it was not only me then...



Nope, we are all suffering some super slow times



Liquid Cool said:


> After I enter the code, it's never showing the discount?  I entered the code wrong the first time, and it said invalid code...but when I put it in correctly - nothing happened.  No discount.  I've tried it six times.  About a half hour....
> 
> LC



It worked for Shift 2, but it wouldn't work for BF3 Premium, so maybe it doesn't work with everything...?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 13, 2012)

I was trying it on Mass Effect 3...still nothing.  Might look at something else.

LC


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Nope, we are all suffering some super slow times
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for Shift 2, but it wouldn't work for BF3 Premium, so maybe it doesn't work with everything...?



It does not work for everything. I snagged Mirror's Edge and Dragon Age II. I tried to see if I could use it toward the MOH Warfighter preorder and it didn't take it


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> I was trying it on Mass Effect 3...still nothing.  Might look at something else.
> 
> LC



I just tried Mass Effect 3 also and it didn't work   Time for a new game

Looking for more $20 games at the moment


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I just tried Mass Effect 3 also and it didn't work   Time for a new game
> 
> Looking for more $20 games at the moment



The saboteur is an awesome game!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 13, 2012)

Well...I just went ahead and picked up Shift 2, not bad for a 1 minute survey I suppose....  I tried the code again on Dragon Age II just to see if I could hit the jackpot as others have and it said 'Invalid Promo'.  

I've been wanting ME3, but I have a policy that I don't pay more than 9.99 on games, and I haven't seen it on deep sale yet.  I guess I'll wait until the holidays and watch closely.

Thanks for the tips as well as the heads up on these deals guys...

Best,

LC

EDIT:  My policy of 9.99 for video games...PAID for my gaming rig in two years.  I'm just about ready to build another one...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> The saboteur is an awesome game!



Yeah, I actually picked that up during an Amazon deal super cheap, activated on Origin.  I've only played a little bit of it, but I was pleased with it 

I grabbed Crysis, even though i already have it.  Whatevs


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't care how closely I watch for new titles...and I've been gaming since the Wolfenstein/Duke days...I seem to miss a bunch of them.

This Saboteur is one I haven't seen.  At first glance, I like the rustic world war II graphics.  Although, they it appears as though they don't carry it on Steam.

I'll be watching for this one..gonna check out some YT vids.

LC


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got Bulletstorm with that code for free. AWESOMSAUCE!!!!!!


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 13, 2012)

It's not working for me. 
It keeps saying "Invalid promo code".
Every game I've tried so far.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 13, 2012)

sure. the code isn't for europe haha


----------



## Irony (Oct 13, 2012)

I got mass effect 2 with it, I don't even need have a payment method on origin. Thanks, taco!


----------



## Phusius (Oct 13, 2012)

I just picked up Mass Effect 1 through Google Chrome, and The Saboteur through Origin client, both free and worked good, thanks guys... I hope this doesn't come back to haunt me.  EA banning accounts in a rash decision isn't that far fetched, the company seems half retarded as is.


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 13, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I just picked up Mass Effect 1 through Google Chrome, and The Saboteur through Origin client, both free and worked good, thanks guys... I hope this doesn't come back to haunt me.  EA banning accounts in a rash decision isn't that far fetched, the company seems half retarded as is.



That thought made me decide to quit pursuing the Firefox method of getting a second use out of the code. I have BF3 and Crysis 1 and 2 Maximum Editions as well as Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Edition and Dragon Age 2 so I was not willing to risk it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 13, 2012)

I probably should've said that the code is only US and Canada


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 13, 2012)

mtosev said:


> sure. the code isn't for europe haha





TacoTown said:


> I probably should've said that the code is only US and Canada


brb, changing my localization settings.

EDIT: And connecting though a proxy...


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 13, 2012)

I now have multiple Origin accounts....with free $20 games on them LOL


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 13, 2012)

Bah. Too much trouble. And I failed to find a proxy that served my purposes. -_-
Darn.
Still, thank you TacoTown, for sharing the code with us.


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright, so here's what I did.

I'm in Canada and I used the code successfully on the same Origin account. I got Dragon Age 2 and Medal of Honor.

Now I get that this code is spreading around the Internet and the more people who do it, the less likely EA is going to blow their stack and ban a ton of people. I also get that EA can react to this with "RAWR IM EA BAN ALL RAWWWWR" which would be typical of a moronic corporation more concerned with using the stick rather than the carrot. What I'm looking for is just a quick way to legally ass-cover myself. Just a little "better safe than sorry" activity that I can use if I need to take some EA staff to court.

So does anyone know where exactly this survey is that people are supposed to fill out in order to get the code from an EA email? Figure the least I can do for snagging $40 of games is to give them some crowd-sourced info.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 13, 2012)

I think EA did something, Origin is less laggy and the code no longer works.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 13, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I think EA did something, Origin is less laggy and the code no longer works.



Too bad. I was gonna tell my friends.  At least I got $40 worth of free games for me and $20 for my brother


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 13, 2012)

Got Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 for free using the code.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Code still works, but I bet they will yank the games back later or try charging us based on this is an obvious exploit and probably in the TOS somewhere.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 14, 2012)

*Chance to win a free game* - The Ship (on steam)

http://blazinggriffin.com/sickkids/


> winners will receive a Steam key sent by email. Each copy comes with two additional giftable copies, and each of those copies comes with one additional giftable copy. So really, it's like five copies for the price of none.


I entered earlier tonight and received a code within a couple of hours so confirmed working, but the site is under heavy load, so might have to keep trying.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 14, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Bah. Too much trouble. And I failed to find a proxy that served my purposes. -_-
> Darn.
> Still, thank you TacoTown, for sharing the code with us.



try proxpn, i use that to access FB and Hulu from my location, works pretty good for a free vpn


----------



## Absolution (Oct 14, 2012)

*Update: Code is disabled by EA.*

No need for proxy. Here is a working method:

Code: OS3874XVC 

1. Chrome incognito, don't be logged in
2. Add game to cart
3. Add promo code, game becomes free
4. Remove the game from the cart
5. Login to your main account
6. Re-add the game to your cart. On the game page it should say something like "Sale price 0.00$"
7. Finish the purchase

*Non-US SD'ers can use this link* - http://store.origin.com/?ipr=ty to get to the US store. 

Game list: (just a little guide - more than this ofcourse)

*Works on:*
Battlefield 2 Complete Collection
Battlefield 2142 Deluxe Edition
Battlefield Bad Company 2
Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam DLC
Bulletstorm
Burnout Paradise the Ultimate Collection
Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight Command & Conquer Red Alert 3
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3:UPRISING (Expanison to C&C:RA3 Does not require the original C&C:RA3 to play)
Create Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Dark Spore Dead Space
Dead Space™ 2
Dragon Age™: Origins
Dragon Age™: Origins - Awakening
Dragon Age™ II
FIFA Soccer 11
FIFA Soccer 12
Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows Part 1 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2
Littlest Pet Shop
Mass Effect
Mass Effect™ 2 Medal of Honor
Mirror's Edge
MySims
Need for Speed Hot Pursuit Need For Speed World ($20 speed boost credit included)
Need for Speed Shift
SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED
Shank 2
Spore Spore: Creepy & Cute Parts Pack
The Saboteur
SimCity Societies
SimCity Societies Destinations SimCity™ 4 Deluxe Edition
The Sims™ 2 Double Deluxe
The Sims™ 3 ->$9.99 (reg 29.99)
The Sims™ 3 'Stuff' EXPANSIONS (too many to list/link)
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 12: The Masters


*
Does not work on:*
Anything that can't be downloaded (physical copies, etc)
Any Battlefield 3 expansions packs (except Back to Karkand)
Afterfall: Insanity
Batman: Arkham Asylum
Batman: Arkham City
Bejeweled 3
Book of Unwritten Tales
Darksiders
Devil May Cry 4
Empire: Total War
Fear 3
Galaxy on Fire 2 HD
King Arthur II
Left 4 Dead 2
Lego Batman 2
Lord of the Rings: War in the North
Mass Effect 3 vanilla ($29.99 regular price, won't drop it down to $9.99)
Medal of Honor Warfighter
Plants vs. Zombies
Resident Evil 5
Spellforce 2: Faith in Destiny
Star Wars The Old Republic
The SimCity Box
The Syndicate
The Walking Dead
Warlock: Master of the Arcane


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 14, 2012)

Absolution said:


> No need for proxy. Here is a working method:
> 
> Code: OS3874XVC
> 
> ...



Many thanks to you as it works on non-US resident like me.


----------



## burtram (Oct 14, 2012)

I just used Opera to grab Dead Space 2 for free, then using the Origin client to grab The Saboteur for free. Was hoping it'd work on War of the Roses, oh well. I'll gladly take these instead, lol.


----------



## Absolution (Oct 14, 2012)

because you can do it multiple times on 1 account, dont do it on an account where you have brought items. do it on a fake secondary account, so if you get banned, you dont loose the other games.



burtram said:


> I just used Opera to grab Dead Space 2 for free, then using the Origin client to grab The Saboteur for free. Was hoping it'd work on War of the Roses, oh well. I'll gladly take these instead, lol.



Can do it on Google chrome, using incognito mode (close all windows after purchase and repeat)


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 14, 2012)

Jesus, frigging Origin is slllllllllllloooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Absolution (Oct 14, 2012)

past 3 hours, brought 5 games only.......................... slowwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Absolution (Oct 14, 2012)

Code is fixed.

From another site:


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 14, 2012)

I guess Firefox's private browsing isn't effective enough. I'm still getting "Invalid promo code".
EDIT:


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 14, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> I guess Firefox's private browsing isn't effective enough. I'm still getting "Invalid promo code".
> EDIT:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121014/invalid_promo_origin.jpg



I guess EA already ban this code...


----------



## Absolution (Oct 14, 2012)

They fixed it 4 hours ago.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 14, 2012)

Absolutely-Great-Square-Pack-Download

Absolutely Great Square Pack [Download] at Amazon for $9.99 including:

1. Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Augmented Edition [Download]
2. Deus Ex: Human Revolution - The Missing Link DLC [Download]
3. Hitman: Blood Money [Online Game Code]
4. Just Cause 2 [Download]
5. Just Cause [Online Game Code]
6. Quantum Conundrum [Download]
7. Supreme Commander 2 [Download]
8. The Last Remnant [Online Game Code]

All activate at steam.


----------



## Absolution (Oct 14, 2012)

^ Not available :/


----------



## silkstone (Oct 14, 2012)

anyone still having any luck with the origin code?

That amazon deal goes all the way to the checkout, however i don;t have a US cc so it won;t accept my order


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 14, 2012)

silkstone said:


> anyone still having any luck with the origin code?
> 
> That amazon deal goes all the way to the checkout, however i don;t have a US cc so it won;t accept my order



Just create an account with US address will do.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 14, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Just create an account with US address will do.



MY credit Card is non- US, won't that be a problem?


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 14, 2012)

silkstone said:


> MY credit Card is non- US, won't that be a problem?



If it totals out to $0 you won't need to have a credit card


----------



## silkstone (Oct 14, 2012)

i was talking about the amazon deal. The Origin code no longer works as far as i can tell


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 15, 2012)

silkstone said:


> MY credit Card is non- US, won't that be a problem?



No problem at all.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 15, 2012)

It doesn't work. Even using a US address and connecting through a US proxy it won't allow me to add a non-us address to my CC


----------



## Absolution (Oct 15, 2012)

Just an update for those who got free games from origin:








silkstone said:


> It doesn't work. Even using a US address and connecting through a US proxy it won't allow me to add a non-us address to my CC



Thats sucks, I was planning to buy that pack from Amazon too.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 15, 2012)

silkstone said:


> It doesn't work. Even using a US address and connecting through a US proxy it won't allow me to add a non-us address to my CC



As far as I concern, no US proxy is needed.


----------



## Irony (Oct 15, 2012)

Absolution said:


> Just an update for those who got free games from origin:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/W63al.png
> 
> ...



I have a friend who managed to use the origin code twice last night. And the squre deal on amazon was up yesterday around 6 but then went down again


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2012)

Sale on some games 60% off on Origin, click the link and there's a coupon code that has to be activated on that page, which will then redirect you to the Origin store.
http://www.videogamecoupons.org/exc...g-exclusive-get-60-off-over-80-popular-games/



Spoiler: List of Games



Alice: Madness Returns™     Page 51 – 60
Battlefield 2142™ Deluxe     Page 81 – 84
Battlefield 2™: Complete Collection     Page 71 – 80
Battlefield 3™     Page 51 – 60
Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2     Page 21 – 30
Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2 Digital Deluxe Edition     Page 21 – 30
Bulletstorm™     Page 51 – 60
Burnout™ Paradise The Ultimate Box     Page 11 – 20
Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars™     Page 71 – 80
Command & Conquer™ 3: Kane’s Wrath     Page 81 – 84
Command & Conquer™ 4 Tiberian Twilight     Page 21 – 30
Command & Conquer™ Red Alert™ 3     Page 11 – 20
Command & Conquer™ Red Alert™ 3: Uprising     Page 11 – 20
Create™     Page 31 – 40
Crysis Warhead®     Page 1 – 10
Crysis®     Page 71 – 80
Darkspore     Page 51 – 60
Dead Space™     Page 1 – 10
Dead Space™ 2     Page 31 – 40
Dragon Age™ 2     Page 31 – 40
Dragon Age™: Origins     Page 21 – 30
Dragon Age™: Origins – Awakening     Page 31 – 40
Dragon Age™: Origins – Ultimate Edition     Page 41 – 50
Dragon Age™: Origins Digital Deluxe Edition     Page 21 – 30
EA SPORTS™ FIFA MANAGER 09     Page 1 – 10
EA SPORTS™ FIFA MANAGER 10     Page 21 – 30
FIFA Manager 11     Page 41 – 50
FIFA Manager 11 Special Edition     Page 41 – 50
FIFA Manager 12     Page 61 – 70
FIFA Soccer 09     Page 11 – 20
FIFA Soccer 10     Page 11 – 20
FIFA Soccer 11     Page 31 – 40
FIFA Soccer 12     Page 51 – 60
Gatling Gears™     Page 51 – 60
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning™     Page 61 – 70
LITTLEST PET SHOP™     Page 1 – 10
Mass Effect™     Page 1 – 10
Mass Effect™ 2     Page 21 – 30
Mass Effect™ 2 Digital Deluxe Edition     Page 31 – 40
Mass Effect™ 3     Page 61 – 70
Medal of Honor Airborne™     Page 71 – 80
Medal of Honor™     Page 41 – 50
Mercenaries 2: World in Flames™     Page 1 – 10
Mirror’s Edge™     Page 11 – 20
MySims™     Page 11 – 20
Need for Speed™ Hot Pursuit     Page 41 – 50
Need for Speed™ ProStreet     Page 71 – 80
Need for Speed™ SHIFT     Page 21 – 30
Need for Speed™ The Run     Page 61 – 70
Need for Speed™ Undercover     Page 1 – 10
NFL Head Coach     Page 71 – 80
NHL® 09     Page 1 – 10
Rail Simulator     Page 71 – 80
Shank™     Page 41 – 50
Shank™ 2
SHIFT 2 UNLEASHED™     Page 51 – 60
SimCity™ 4 Deluxe Edition     Page 31 – 40
SimCity™ Societies     Page 71 – 80
SimCity™ Societies Destinations     Page 1 – 10
SPORE™     Page 81 – 84
SPORE™ Creature Creator (PC Download)     Page 81 – 84
SPORE™ Creepy & Cute Parts Pack     Page 11 – 20
SPORE™ Galactic Adventures (PC Download)     Page 11 – 20
The Saboteur™     Page 11 – 20
The Sims Medieval™     Page 41 – 50
The Sims Medieval™ Deluxe Pack     Page 61 – 70
The Sims Medieval™ Special Edition     Page 51 – 60
The Sims Medieval™: Pirates & Nobles     Page 51 – 60
The Sims™ 3     Page 1 – 10
The Sims™ 3 Ambitions Expansion Pack     Page 31 – 40
The Sims™ 3 Deluxe     Page 61 – 70
The Sims™ 3 Fast Lane Stuff     Page 31 – 40
The Sims™ 3 Generations     Page 41 – 50
The Sims™ 3 Hidden Springs     Page 71 – 80
The Sims™ 3 High-End Loft Stuff     Page 21 – 30
The Sims™ 3 Late Night Expansion Pack     Page 31 – 40
The Sims™ 3 Master Suite Stuff     Page 61 – 70
The Sims™ 3 Outdoor Living Stuff     Page 41 – 50
The Sims™ 3 Pets     Page 61 – 70
The Sims™ 3 Plus Pets     Page 61 – 70
The Sims™ 3 Town Life Stuff     Page 51 – 60
The Sims™ 3 World Adventures Expansion Pack     Page 21 – 30
The Ultimate Shortcut Bundle     Page 71 – 80
Tiger Woods PGA TOUR® 12: The Masters     Page 61 – 70
Ultima Online™: High Seas Booster     Page 41 – 50



Also, AVP $3.74 on Steam


----------



## Bow (Oct 16, 2012)

Trying to find a new fps.


----------



## Irony (Oct 16, 2012)

Bow said:


> Trying to find a new fps.



Have you played metro 2033, or AvP? Both good


----------



## Absolution (Oct 16, 2012)

Videogamecoupon's offer's valid for USA, Canada and Mexico only. Wth -_-. When I click it i get some 1x1 gif image. 

I wish Steam had Mass Effect 3


----------



## 2wicked (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazon has Alien vs Predator (PC Digital Download) for $3.74 - $2 Promotion Code "SQRLUVIO" = $1.74


----------



## Phusius (Oct 16, 2012)

2wicked said:


> Amazon has Alien vs Predator (PC Digital Download) for $3.74 - $2 Promotion Code "SQRLUVIO" = $1.74



Also on Steam for #$3.74 if you don't use Amazon.  Great game, I really enjoyed it, one of the few games that actually made me jump a few times from fright.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 16, 2012)

*For Portugal ONLY!*

Buy the BGamer magazine (5€) and get RACE 07 + GTR Evolution, redeemable on Steam! 
You get both games at 38.44% OFF! (Steam prices)


----------



## Phusius (Oct 16, 2012)

Portugal?  Well at least your not filing bankruptcy like your neighbors I guess...


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 16, 2012)

For the time being...
I wrote the restriction because I don't think that magazine sells elsewhere. It was more to alert those that live here to this deal.


----------



## MasterInvader (Oct 16, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> *For Portugal ONLY!*
> 
> Buy the BGamer magazine (5€) and get RACE 07 + GTR Evolution, redeemable on Steam!
> You get both games at 38.44% OFF! (Steam prices)



Nice, thanks JP on route to the shop


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 16, 2012)

*New EGG*

Syndicate PC Game for $6.99

and

Need for Speed The Run for $6.99

Both with free shipping.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2012)

Serious Sam and Dungeon Defenders 75% off on Steam


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dungeon Defenders = awesome game and highly recommended for 3.50 and definitely the full pack for 12


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2012)

Since Amazon ran out of the Square Pack bundles, they are offering 25% off with coupon code SQRLUVOC, which doesn't work with XCOM or BL2. I might go for Metro Last Light preorder for $33.74....

Serious Sam franchise is also on sale at Amazon, and using that code, it works out to be cheaper than Steam's sale. Serious Sam 3 $7.50 w/ code


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Since Amazon ran out of the Square Pack bundles, they are offering 25% off with coupon code SQRLUVOC, which doesn't work with XCOM or BL2. I might go for Metro Last Light preorder for $33.74....
> 
> Serious Sam franchise is also on sale at Amazon, and using that code, it works out to be cheaper than Steam's sale. Serious Sam 3 $7.50 w/ code



Doesn't work on metro last light. :shadedshu


----------



## Irony (Oct 17, 2012)

It would be awesome if steam let you gift games you bought and never played


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Syndicate PC Game for $6.99
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Not surprising both of those titles landed in the bargain bin.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2012)

someone called Hugh j aresprick just gave me serious sam 3 on steam.


i guess thats a good deal?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Not surprising both of those titles landed in the bargain bin.



Yeah and tbh even at those prices, their kind of over priced.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Doesn't work on metro last light. :shadedshu



That's weird 

Before posting originally, I applied the code to Metro and it worked, I just didn't checkout fully. Now it won't apply the code, telling me invalid. . That was how I got the price of $33.74, I sure didn't do the math lol, would have been a great deal


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's weird
> 
> Before posting originally, I applied the code to Metro and it worked, I just didn't checkout fully. Now it won't apply the code, telling me invalid. . That was how I got the price of $33.74, I sure didn't do the math lol, would have been a great deal



For sure, the whole fiasco has been a serious let down.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 17, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Dungeon Defenders = awesome game and highly recommended for 3.50 and definitely the full pack for 12



has anyone tried this game on single player campaign? i already read on metacritics site that most of reviewers said this game was very frustating while they're playing in single player mode. nevertheless, indeed many people said this game is very fun and awesome (in multiplayer mode??).


----------



## Irony (Oct 17, 2012)

Mussels said:


> someone called Hugh j aresprick just gave me serious sam 3 on steam.
> 
> 
> i guess thats a good deal?



Lol, nice. Thats what you get for having such a common name...


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys?

I'm trying to pick up the Borderlands 2 Season Pass at a discount from wherever this Friday 19th/Saturday 20th/Sunday 21st as that's when I've budgeted for it.

Does anyone know any codes or coupons active during that time where I can get the best value?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> has anyone tried this game on single player campaign? i already read on metacritics site that most of reviewers said this game was very frustating while they're playing in single player mode. nevertheless, indeed many people said this game is very fun and awesome (in multiplayer mode??).


It's frustrating because you have to get the right difficulty for your level or else you'll fail.  But, even in failure, there is victory because you get to keep your XP points you earned. 

It's a fine game in single player but more fun with multiplayer.


----------



## burtram (Oct 18, 2012)

Dungeon Defenders is really fun in multiplayer. There are a number of maps, where single player, is stupidly hard, because you will have to have really good gear, and high level of basically each character to solo some maps on the harder difficulties (which is where you get the most money and best gear). Though playing online with random people is still fun too, I've met a lot of nice people playing with random people online.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's frustrating because you have to get the right difficulty for your level or else you'll fail.  But, even in failure, there is victory because you get to keep your XP points you earned.
> 
> It's a fine game in single player but more fun with multiplayer.



Yeah it's really where the game shines!



burtram said:


> Dungeon Defenders is really fun in multiplayer. There are a number of maps, where single player, is stupidly hard, because you will have to have really good gear, and high level of basically each character to solo some maps on the harder difficulties (which is where you get the most money and best gear). Though playing online with random people is still fun too, I've met a lot of nice people playing with random people online.



Also it helps to have all the dlc as certain combos make certain levels much easier, where as the wrong combo makes the level much more difficult.





Over all my one qualm is the break in the action between the waves of enemy's, but it is a necessity, otherwise the game would be even more difficult.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2012)

Amazon again with deals against Steam's:
Dungeon Defenders $3.74 $2.80 or 2 pac $5.62 $4.21, with code SQRLUVOC.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Amazon again with deals against Steam's:
> Dungeon Defenders $3.74 $2.80 or 2 pac $5.62 $4.21, with code SQRLUVOC.



I am rather upset with Amazon over their handling of the whole fiasco, of the deal of the week.:shadedshu

I sent them a well worded complaint email and I haven't even gotten an automated response.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I am rather upset with Amazon over their handling of the whole fiasco, of the deal of the week.:shadedshu
> 
> I sent them a well worded complaint email and I haven't even gotten an automated response.



Yeah, i'd say that's it's rather lame that they ran out of keys so quickly for the pack, would have been a great purchase, especially for some giveaway madness 

but then again, 25% off isn't too shabby either, but I haven't used it yet


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Yeah, i'd say that's it's rather lame that they ran out of keys so quickly for the pack, would have been a great purchase, especially for some giveaway madness
> 
> but then again, 25% off isn't too shabby either, but I haven't used it yet



What grinds my gears about the 25% off coupon is that they restricted several games from being able to be used with it, and that is a slap in the face IMO.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> What grinds my gears about the 25% off coupon is that they restricted several games from being able to be used with it, and that is a slap in the face IMO.



yes, i should have taken Metro when I had the chance last night   

I'll regret that for a while!!!


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 18, 2012)

Fill in a survey and receive a* £5 voucher* to spend at gamesplanet.
http://uk.gamesplanet.com/


*Test Drive Unlimited 2* *- £2.84 *
http://www.shopto.net/download/DWNLD25216-test-drive-unlimited-2

[Note that Shopto generally require you to have bought at least one physical game before you can purchase downloadable games.]




FierceRed said:


> Hey guys?
> 
> I'm trying to pick up the Borderlands 2 Season Pass at a discount from wherever this Friday 19th/Saturday 20th/Sunday 21st as that's when I've budgeted for it.
> 
> Does anyone know any codes or coupons active during that time where I can get the best value?


Try GreenmanGaming, they have a 20% off voucher active till the 26th.

*GMG20-FXYD1-7WHP1*


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> yes, i should have taken Metro when I had the chance last night
> 
> I'll regret that for a while!!!



I just don't get it, at all, there is no reason to exclude any games, from the code other than greed, and given they royally messed up on this sale, wouldn't it be best to take one on the chin and keep your customers happy.:shadedshu


----------



## Phusius (Oct 18, 2012)

The Darkness 2, $6.00 on Green Man Gaming with the voucher listed on the front page.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/the-darkness-ii/


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> The Darkness 2, $6.00 on Green Man Gaming with the voucher listed on the front page.
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/the-darkness-ii/



*snip* my unobservant comment*

Sleeping Dogs $24.99 on Steam's weekend deal


----------



## Phusius (Oct 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What the deuce, no linky?  I have to go find it
> 
> Sleeping Dogs $24.99 on Steam's weekend deal



What do you mean no link?  It is right above my sig.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

I grabbed darksider 1 and 2 as well as Postal 3 and some others.


----------



## Zebeon (Oct 18, 2012)

Is Sleeping Dogs a pretty good game, might pick it up since it is sale for half off?
Thanks


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> What do you mean no link?  It is right above my sig.



Don't see how I missed it, I blame the sun!!!!  Thanks! 
(I edited my dumb comment post)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 18, 2012)

manofthem said:


> *snip* my unobservant comment*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs $24.99 on Steam's weekend deal



It should include the dlc imo, but half off aint too shabby.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2012)

Also on Steam is Payday $4.99 as well as a free weekend til Sunday.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Also on Steam is Payday $4.99 as well as a free weekend til Sunday.



That game is a lot of fun but desperately in need of some dlc to add extra missions.


----------



## killersquall (Oct 19, 2012)

If anyone still has the private promo code of $20 off on Origin and can gift to me i would very appreciate


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2012)

That was a limited time offer available to everyone.  The code won't work anymore because the deal expired.


----------



## killersquall (Oct 19, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That was a limited time offer available to everyone.  The code won't work anymore because the deal expired.



Yea i know, but my friend got a mail from Origin with the subject "Please accept our apologies", which contains a private 20$ off promo code, and he's just used it today. He said the private code will only be valid until October 21, 2012, and can be used only once. Unfortunately i don't have the mail arrived yet


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

killersquall said:


> Yea i know, but my friend got a mail from Origin with the subject "Please accept our apologies", which contains a private 20$ off promo code, and he's just used it today. He said the private code will only be valid until October 21, 2012, and can be used only once. Unfortunately i don't have the mail arrived yet



This is correct, it's a code sent to those whom filled out the survey, that spawned the whole free games fiasco.

I got mine today, and used it promptly. But to my knowledge not many of these codes were given out.


----------



## FierceRed (Oct 19, 2012)

FierceRed said:


> Hey guys?
> 
> I'm trying to pick up the Borderlands 2 Season Pass at a discount from wherever this Friday 19th/Saturday 20th/Sunday 21st as that's when I've budgeted for it.
> 
> Does anyone know any codes or coupons active during that time where I can get the best value?



Hey guys, the days have arrived.

Any suggestions how to get it cheaply? See above. Cheers!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

FierceRed said:


> Hey guys, the days have arrived.
> 
> Any suggestions how to get it cheaply? See above. Cheers!



Go here, and use this code at checkout ((   GMG20-FXYD1-7WHP1    )) to obtain a steam copy for $24, or . ..  go here and use this code to at checkout ((  SQRLUVOC   )) to get a steam copy for $22.49, and then enjoy the new class and dlc missions.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 19, 2012)

Crap! Alan wake or dark siders 2?!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2012)

GMG has good deals with code GMG20-FXYD1-7WHP1
Dead Island GOTY $8, Darksiders $4, Darksiders 2 $20, Darksiders 2 Season Pass $4, Metro 2033 $4, and more.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 19, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> Crap! Alan wake or dark siders 2?!



darksiders 2!























On an other note Nvidia is giving away beta codes for Hawken, for those who sign up now.


----------



## alexsubri (Oct 20, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> darksiders 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got Alan Wake collector edition. I wanted to try something fresh. Darkness 2 is an epic game, but it has the mechanics of other games on the market.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 20, 2012)

alexsubri said:


> I got Alan Wake collector edition. I wanted to try something fresh. Darkness 2 is an epic game, but it has the mechanics of other games on the market.



I just played two hours of Darkness 2, got it for $6 earlier yesterday, and I completely disagree with you.  It is like fighting with 4 guns at a time, it is insane what the Darkness transformation does to the gameplay.  Great story too, I am really enjoying it.  

Edit:  The settings are really superb, felt like I was in a modern Victorian type mansion in the beginning, suit of armor in my library, and being able to walk up to the mirrors and see yourself, nice little touches


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Also on Steam is Payday $4.99 as well as a free weekend til Sunday.


I grabbed the Wolf Pack DLC.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I grabbed the Wolf Pack DLC.



I'm planning on picking it up before the weekend is up, looks decent.

Risen 2: Dark Waters for $13.60 on GMG w/ code, not sure if this is a great deal


----------



## Phusius (Oct 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm planning on picking it up before the weekend is up, looks decent.
> 
> Risen 2: Dark Waters for $13.60 on GMG w/ code, not sure if this is a great deal



Risen 2 doesn't look all that fun to me, just Youtube Risen 2 gameplay.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 20, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I just played two hours of Darkness 2, got it for $6 earlier yesterday, and I completely disagree with you.  It is like fighting with 4 guns at a time, it is insane what the Darkness transformation does to the gameplay.  Great story too, I am really enjoying it.
> 
> Edit:  The settings are really superb, felt like I was in a modern Victorian type mansion in the beginning, suit of armor in my library, and being able to walk up to the mirrors and see yourself, nice little touches



I decided to grab the Darkness 2, $6 is a good deal.  It can't be worse than the $6 i spent on Spec Ops   

First time PP denied but it went through second time.  

I bought Darkness 2 before, but I went ahead and did a giveaway with it instead of using it fior myself.  Whatevs, it _can't_ be that bad.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 21, 2012)

Digital Deal of the Week: Up to 80% Off EA racing game downloads, plus buy any EA title below and get a $5 credit for Need for Speed: Most Wanted
at Amazon.com


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 22, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Digital Deal of the Week: Up to 80% Off EA racing game downloads, plus buy any EA title below and get a $5 credit for Need for Speed: Most Wanted
> at Amazon.com



Wow this deal is absolute crap compared to last week. :shadedshu I was exspecting  something good to make up for last weeks shenanigans.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Wow this deal is absolute crap compared to last week. :shadedshu I was exspecting  something good to make up for last weeks shenanigans.



I don't think they can afford to give a much better deal after they lost a ton of money giving away free $20 games last week.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 22, 2012)

Origin is terribly designed. I can't believe it's been out for a year and they haven't made a better search function.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Origin is terribly designed. I can't believe it's been out for a year and they haven't made a better search function.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tBuLx.png



Also can't gift games, which kinda sucks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Also can't gift games, which kinda sucks.



Yeah the no "gifting" sucks.


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah the no "gifting" sucks.



Not to mention the whole privacy aspect.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1155275/various-battlefield-3-outrage-in-germany


----------



## manofthem (Oct 22, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Origin is terribly designed. I can't believe it's been out for a year and they haven't made a better search function.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tBuLx.png



Are you trying to tell me that C&C4, ME2, and FIFA Soccer aren't awesome dragon games?  

Yes, their search is awful, gifting is 99.99% nonexistent, and their sales are lame!  Gifting is a big thing for me. I love Steam's ease of buying, storing, and sending gifts; it makes giveaways so much easier!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2012)

One thing Origin does better is you can run the game without running Origin.  Origin doesn't have to be running at all except to download and update.  There might be a few that do require it for the "Friends" list but most don't.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> One thing Origin does better is you can run the game without running Origin.  Origin doesn't have to be running at all except to download and update.  There might be a few that do require it for the "Friends" list but most don't.



That doesnt work with BF3.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't think they can afford to give a much better deal after they lost a ton of money giving away free $20 games last week.



How exactly did they lose money?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

silkstone said:


> How exactly did they lose money?



Pretty sure they didn't plan on that code working on games $20 or less. It most likely was a marketing plan to get people to buy some of their newer games. Instead, most people just went and got a free game. You can't say that sounds like something any company would do for possibly hundreds of thousands of people, just give them a free $20.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 22, 2012)

uh yea i was on with Dave for that one of his orders was like # 4million or something at that point. So roughly during the time frame 4 million games were grabbbed during that time frame

now if most of them were nabbed for free aka $20 x 4million thats $80,000,000 or 80 million dollars


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 22, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh yea i was on with Dave for that one of his orders was like # 4million or something at that point. So roughly during the time frame 4 million games were grabbbed during that time frame
> 
> now if most of them were nabbed for free aka $20 x 4million thats $80,000,000 or 80 million dollars



Oddly enough I don't feel a bit of sympathy for them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That doesnt work with BF3.


The exception, not the norm.  BF3 also requires a web browser to launch the game. XD


----------



## Phusius (Oct 23, 2012)

Just beat the Darkness II, fucking amazing game.  Hope a lot of you got it for $6 on GMG while it was on sale.  

10/10 story
8/10 gameplay
holy mindfuck factor 10/10
nice little touches factor 10/10

sorry just beat the game... was fucking awesome...


----------



## silkstone (Oct 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Pretty sure they didn't plan on that code working on games $20 or less. It most likely was a marketing plan to get people to buy some of their newer games. Instead, most people just went and got a free game. You can't say that sounds like something any company would do for possibly hundreds of thousands of people, just give them a free $20.



The thing is, all the games are digital, and i would hazard a guess that 95% of people would not have bought a game had it not been free. I don;t see how they would have actually lost any money, but they would have lost a little revenue from the people using the code on games that they were planning on purchasing. 

However, I also imagine that they got a hell of a lot of new subscribers to origin that may buy games from the store in the future. Overall, in the long run, i wouldn't really say that they lost that much.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2012)

silkstone said:


> The thing is, all the games are digital, and i would hazard a guess that 95% of people would not have bought a game had it not been free. I don;t see how they would have actually lost any money, but they would have lost a little revenue from the people using the code on games that they were planning on purchasing.
> 
> However, I also imagine that they got a hell of a lot of new subscribers to origin that may buy games from the store in the future. Overall, in the long run, i wouldn't really say that they lost that much.



Your right, people wouldn't have, I know I wouldn't have. Digital or not, not making money off a product is not making money off a product, don't think it costs them very much to produce a box and a disc, because it doesn't. 

Not making revenue is basically the same as losing revenue. At the end of the year, it doesn't make any difference. And like crazy pointed out, 80 million given away, yes if you had to buy an actual game and it didn't work on $20 games, then that number would be lower, but it would still be a number. If companies could just give away digital games without getting hurt by it, then more would be doing it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2012)

silkstone said:


> The thing is, all the games are digital, and i would hazard a guess that 95% of people would not have bought a game had it not been free. I don;t see how they would have actually lost any money, but they would have lost a little revenue from the people using the code on games that they were planning on purchasing.
> 
> However, I also imagine that they got a hell of a lot of new subscribers to origin that may buy games from the store in the future. Overall, in the long run, i wouldn't really say that they lost that much.



I was gonna buy Bulletstorm.......not anymore since I got it free. Your crazy if you think they didnt just lose a ton of money.

FYI I only used the code once because it was a promotional code they sent out in good faith. I know some guys here on TPU that got like 5 or 6 games. I don't judge them for that but for me I can't take advantage of anyone like that. One of those guys who took all those games buys EVERYTHING legit. So again you cannot assume EA didn't lose anything. They lost a LOT of money that day.


----------



## silkstone (Oct 23, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your right, people wouldn't have, I know I wouldn't have. Digital or not, not making money off a product is not making money off a product, don't think it costs them very much to produce a box and a disc, because it doesn't.
> 
> Not making revenue is basically the same as losing revenue. At the end of the year, it doesn't make any difference. And like crazy pointed out, 80 million given away, yes if you had to buy an actual game and it didn't work on $20 games, then that number would be lower, but it would still be a number. If companies could just give away digital games without getting hurt by it, then more would be doing it.





TheMailMan78 said:


> I was gonna buy Bulletstorm.......not anymore since I got it free. Your crazy if you think they didnt just lose a ton of money.
> 
> FYI I only used the code once because it was a promotional code they sent out in good faith. I know some guys here on TPU that got like 5 or 6 games. I don't judge them for that but for me I can't take advantage of anyone like that. One of those guys who took all those games buys EVERYTHING legit. So again you cannot assume EA didn't lose anything. They lost a LOT of money that day.



I agree, they lost money, how much in the long run would be highly speculative. I wouldn't imagine it would have been a huge percentage of their turnover. In the end, they lost sales and they will probably gain sales too.

My post are just in objection to some of the numbers being thrown around, really. If the games were giftable, then i would be more inclined to agree with you both. 



1Kurgan1 said:


> You can't say that sounds like something any company would do for possibly hundreds of thousands of people, just give them a free $20.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh yea i was on with Dave for that one of his orders was like # 4million or something at that point. So roughly during the time frame 4 million games were grabbbed during that time frame
> 
> now if most of them were nabbed for free aka $20 x 4million thats $80,000,000 or 80 million dollars



I grabbed one game. One which i never would have bought anyway and one which i haven;t even played yet, nor have a heard about. When i get around to playing it, and if i like the platform, i may consider buy games from origin and not sticking solely to steam.

That doen't mean that they lost any money on me, quite the contrary, there is a possibility to make money on me. How many others out there are like me? I would imagine quite a few. There would really be no way to estimate without creating a survey of a sample of the population that took the deal. It would be an interesting thing to see. (for me at least)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2012)

How can they "lose" money when they're only "selling" licences?  Most likely, their distribution service isn't bandwidth limited either so no, they didn't lose anything.  They didn't make money on all those people getting $19.99 games for free though.  EA isn't really in a position where they can afford to be giving stuff away for free.  Then again, if it translates to actual sales down the road, it will have been worth it to them.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 23, 2012)

Green Man Gaming is having another large 75% off sale, and their 20% off code is till going as well.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 23, 2012)

*Sale on Assassin's Creed games at Steam.*
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/14728/?snr=1_4_4__40_1


Just picked up Assassin's Creed 2 Deluxe Edition for £3.74


----------



## Irony (Oct 23, 2012)

Ac2 is one of my favorite games. Thats an awesome deal


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2012)

Great deal for Killing Floor during the Hillbilly Horror Event through 11/6. 
Killing Floor $4.99, Killing Floor w/ dlc $9.99, 6 pack KF $24.98.


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't you guys subscribe to RSS feeds?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 24, 2012)

assassin's creed midweek madness

does this games still worth to buy?


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 24, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> assassin's creed midweek madness
> 
> does this games still worth to buy?



They certainly seem worth it too me.  I've never played them, though.


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 24, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Great deal for Killing Floor during the Hillbilly Horror Event through 11/6.
> Killing Floor $4.99, Killing Floor w/ dlc $9.99, 6 pack KF $24.98.



Saw this.
I am tempted to reinstall KF because of this.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> assassin's creed midweek madness
> 
> does this games still worth to buy?



100% worht it IMO all 4 games are pretty dammed good, and if gives you a chance to catch up before number 3.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bioshock Dual Pack at Amazon.com at $7.49.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Bioshock Dual Pack at Amazon.com at $7.49.



That's a good price it's a shame I already own them both.


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> That's a good price it's a shame I already own them both.



I didn't own them, so just bought it


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Bioshock Dual Pack at Amazon.com at $7.49.


Okay this is a nice kind reminder that I _need_ to finally finish Bioshock. I'm going to do it, starting tomorrow 



Widjaja said:


> Saw this.
> I am tempted to reinstall KF because of this.


I think we should get some all out TPU - Killing Floor action!  It sucks that for me to get the 4 dlc I don't have for it is the same pice as the Killing Floor full bundle


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 24, 2012)

After finishing Bioshock 1 & 2 I thought to myself...hmmm if I could say one thing to the guy that wrote the endings it would be "Could you kindly go hang yourself" LOL


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> assassin's creed midweek madness
> 
> does this games still worth to buy?


The first one is kind of blah but AC2 is incredible and it alone is worth the $40 that you can buy 4 complete games and 3 DLCs for.  It's an awesome deal leading up to the launch of Assassin's Creed 3.

I bought it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 24, 2012)

jmcslob said:


> After finishing Bioshock 1 & 2 I thought to myself...hmmm if I could say one thing to the guy that wrote the endings it would be "Could you kindly go hang yourself" LOL



Bioshock had a great ending. it's regarded as one of the best video games of all time.

Assassin's Creed is a great series. the ending to Assassin's Creed II is crazy. Assassin's Creed III looks great.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Bioshock had a great ending. it's regarded as one of the best video games of all time.
> 
> Assassin's Creed is a great series. the ending to Assassin's Creed II is crazy. Assassin's Creed III looks great.



Yep, but the games I am most excited for are Aliens: Colonial Marines and Metro 2033 : Last Light.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 24, 2012)

those are 2013 games. all that is really left this year is Hitman: Absolution, Far Cry 3 and Assassin's Creed III.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> those are 2013 games. all that is really left this year is Hitman: Absolution, Far Cry 3 and Assassin's Creed III.




February isn't that far off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 24, 2012)

SimCity comes out in February.  It looks awesome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

Is Deadlight worth getting? Has anyone played it on the console?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is Deadlight worth getting? Has anyone played it on the console?



It was meh IMO, I got bored and wasn't able to finish it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 24, 2012)

it's okay. there are better games for $15.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it's okay. there are better games for $15.



This.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> it's okay. there are better games for $15.



Better zombie games? Also its only 12.74 on steam.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 24, 2012)

Dead Rising is fun.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Dead Rising is fun.



I didn't like it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 24, 2012)

zombies ate my neighbors?


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> zombies ate my neighbors?



I have not played that game in YEARS!

Sweet game though!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Bioshock had a great ending. it's regarded as one of the best video games of all time.


Ehh...I'd probably like it more if I hadn't figured it out before I was done...I think I figured it out by the time I was in the Hospital....


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 24, 2012)

*F.E.A.R. Bundle (Steam) - £9.36*
http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W3640

*Alan Wake's American Nightmare (Steam) - £5.99*
http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W3195

*Dead Space 2 (Origin) - £3.74*
http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2030

*Alice: Madness Returns (Origin) - £3.74*
http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2275

*Killing Floor (Steam) - £3.74*
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-KF/killing-floor

*Metro 2033 (Steam) - £3.74*
http://www.impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2269

*Aliens vs. Predator (Steam) - £3.74*
http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2440

*Amnesia: The Dark Descent - £3.50*
http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2275

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl - £2.49*
http://www.impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W112

*Dead Space (Origin/check below)- £2.49*
http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W1217



> To get the [Dead Space] key, look for it in these 2 places in the registry then just copy the code and redeem it with Origin.
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\Electronic Arts\\EA Games\\Dead Space\\ergc
> or
> ...


http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2201462


----------



## Irony (Oct 24, 2012)

Steam has canadian indie bundle for $14: http://store.steampowered.com/sub/17558/


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *F.E.A.R. Bundle (Steam) - £9.36*
> http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W3640
> 
> *Alan Wake's American Nightmare (Steam) - £5.99*
> ...



I grabbed dead space 1 and 2 I already own everything else. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I grabbed dead space 1 and 2 I already own everything else. Thanks for the heads up!



What, you still didn't have either Dead Space?  You're in for a treat, loved the first especially!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 24, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What, you still didn't have either Dead Space?  You're in for a treat, loved the first especially!



I've played them both I just didn't own them, though I didn't finish 2 all the way.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2012)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/216110/
This game looks fun, Tiny Troopers for $3.39. Any one ever heard of it?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/216110/
> This game looks fun, Tiny Troopers for $3.39. Any one ever heard of it?



I know that it is also an iPad app, and is coming to Android very soon.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/216110/
> This game looks fun, Tiny Troopers for $3.39. Any one ever heard of it?



It's okay it reminds me a lot of smash tv if anyone remembers that game.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 25, 2012)

everybody ready for steam halloween sales ?? I have 13 already realesed games  in my wishlist !!

I hope they drop the prices nicely !


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2012)

Animalpak said:


> everybody ready for steam halloween sales ?? I have 13 already realesed games  in my wishlist !!
> 
> I hope they drop the prices nicely !



Absolutely! I'm stoked for the sales, hope to see some great deals on some good games


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 25, 2012)

Am I really the only one who thought the controls in Dead Space were so horrible I couldn't play it?
I had such a huge mouse delay, yuck.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Absolutely! I'm stoked for the sales, hope to see some great deals on some good games



I would really like to see the *ENTIRE* Painkiller catalog for $27 or less!


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 25, 2012)

manofthem said:


> What, you still didn't have either Dead Space?  You're in for a treat, loved the first especially!



I thought the second was much better, less linear and improved sound and video quality.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 25, 2012)

punisher186 said:


> I thought the second was much better, less linear and improved sound and video quality.



I agree on the latter part, but I think number 1 had a more original and interesting plot.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2012)

Left 4 Dead 2 Free Weekend on Steam, free to play til Sunday!
Left 4 Dead $4.99
Left 4 Dead 2 $4.99
Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 $7.49
Left 4 Dead 2 4-pack $14.99

Also Rock of Ages $2.49 and a free weekend


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 26, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Left 4 Dead 2 Free Weekend on Steam, free to play til Sunday!
> Left 4 Dead $4.99
> Left 4 Dead 2 $4.99
> Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 $7.49
> ...



already grabbed l4d pack, they are games that i've already dreamed on..


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 26, 2012)

*Get Games - Get Loaded for 72 hours!‏*
http://www.getloadedgo.com/

Choose any 2 games for only £10 / €12 / $15

Darksiders (Steam)
Batman Arkham City GOTY Edition (Not Steam)
IL-2 Cliffs of Dover (Steam)
The Darkness II (Steam)
Metro 2033 (Steam)
Serious Sam: The Second Encounter HD (Steam)


*Darksiders II - £15.74*
http://getgamesgo.com/product/darksiders-ii


*The Bundle of the Damned (Indie)*
http://groupees.com/damned


Spoiler


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 26, 2012)

Check your email. In the non-steaming pile of crap, Stardock has released Elemental :Fallen Enchantress, and if you purchased the Original War of Magic in 2010, you get the FE for free. Reduced rate, if you purchased War of magic last year or this. 

War of Magic was a flop. I was SO disappointed in what I believed was a perfect Gaming Company. This is them making things right by their customers.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.indieroyale.com/
Sam and Max: The Devil's Playhouse (full season)
Home
Pathologic
Evil Quest
MacGuffin's Curse

Not a terrible selection of games. Pathologic is the one I'd have the most interest in. Icepick is great at the Horror genre.


----------



## mDee (Oct 26, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *Get Games - Get Loaded for 72 hours!‏*
> http://www.getloadedgo.com/
> 
> Choose any 2 games for only £10 / €12 / $15
> ...



IL-2 Cliffs of Dover is the only one I'd like to have. Guess I should just put up the 9,99 and get it via Steam.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 26, 2012)

mDee said:


> IL-2 Cliffs of Dover is the only one I'd like to have. Guess I should just put up the 9,99 and get it via Steam.



That's pretty much what I was thinking. If they had thrown in another game or upgraded Serious Sam to the third episode, or even thrown in a steam key for Arkham City, I would have considered it.


ps.

That indie 'bundle of the damned' is selling really well, they've already reached their second (last?) goal in a matter of hours.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 27, 2012)

Steam's Daily Deal - Just Cause series, 75% off!
Just Cause 2 : $4.99 USD
all of its DLCs : $2.18 USD (total 7 dlcs)


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> Steam's Daily Deal - Just Cause series, 75% off!
> Just Cause 2 : $4.99 USD
> all of its DLCs : $2.18 USD (total 7 dlcs)



I'm seeing Just Cause $3.74, even better . I guess different prices in different countries
Also Just Cause $2.49


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 27, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I'm seeing Just Cause $3.74, even better . I guess different prices in different countries
> Also Just Cause $2.49



what the hell, i ain't surprised anymore, that's why most of gamers in my country are prefer using or playing pirate games rather than buying an original games.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> what the hell, i ain't surprised anymore, that's why most of gamers in my country are prefer using or playing pirate games rather than buying an original games.



You just need a hook up if you have higher prices, get someone to gift it to you and send him the money PP , stay away from the nasty pirates, Rrrrr...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 28, 2012)

Mark of the Ninja is the best downloadable I have played on console this year. easy recommendation.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/214560/


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 28, 2012)

Digital Deal of the Week: Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition for $19.90 at Amazon.com


----------



## Tardan (Oct 28, 2012)

Also, The Walking Dead is on sale for 14.99  at Amazon as well. Activates on steam and contains all episodes from 1-5 (you will get episode 5 when it releases ).


----------



## Widjaja (Oct 28, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> what the hell, i ain't surprised anymore, that's why most of gamers in my country are prefer using or playing pirate games rather than buying an original games.



Even more over here in the Southern Hemispehere.

I have to admit the selling point for me was not the game itself but the DLC it allowed me access to in Sleeping Dogs.

But then again if the game was a POS I would not even thought of buying it at all DLC or not.

Since the longevity of this game is massive, it is very much worthwhile.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2012)

Just saw this on [H], Dark Souls $19.90 activates on Steam. 

Download DSfix to fix some game things, which _should_ include higher resolutions, though from reading through, it isn't glitch proof.


Also, The Walking Dead $14.99


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 29, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Mark of the Ninja is the best downloadable I have played on console this year. easy recommendation.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/214560/



You are correct.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 29, 2012)

*Gamersgate Halloween Sale*
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/halloween

Dead Island Game Of The Year (Steam) - £7.47
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-DIGOTYEU/dead-island-game-of-the-year

Alone in the Dark - £1.99
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-AITD/alone-in-the-dark

Stalker Clear Sky - £2.00
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-STALKERCS/stalker-clear-sky

The Saboteur (origin) - £4.93
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-TSAUK/the-saboteur-uk



*GreenManGaming Aliens & Space Deals*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/aliens-space-deals/

Supreme Commander (Steam) - £2.49
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/strategy/supreme-commander/

Warhammer 40K: Dawn of War II Chaos Rising (Steam) - £2.49
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/strategy/warhammer-40k-dawn-war-ii-chaos-rising/

Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War II: Retribution (steam) - £4.99
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/strategy/warhammer-40000-dawn-of-war-ii-retribution/



*GreeManGaming Magicka Deals (Steam)*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/magicka-deals/

Magicka: Collection - £3.74
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/strategy/magicka-collection/


*Blades of Time (Steam) - £6.24*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/action/blades-of-time/



*Steam Halloween Sale*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/halloweensale_2012


*Bioshock Franchise pack - £6.99*
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15360/

*Stalker Bundle (Clear Sky not included) - £11.49*
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/5011/

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky - £3.99*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/20510/

*Dead Space Pack - £6.24*
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/8672/

*Dead Rising 2 - £4.99*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/45740/

*Alice: Madness Returns - £3.74*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/19680/

*Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines - £3.74*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/2600/

*Prototype - £3.74*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/10150/

*Prototype 2 - £9.99*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/115320/

*Fear - £1.74*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21090/
*
Fear 2 - £2.49*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/16450/

*Fear 3 - £3.24*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21100/

.


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 29, 2012)

Dead Island worth it? I´m choosing between this and dead space 2


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 29, 2012)

Haven't played either yet, comes down to preference. I would choose Dead Space, but Dead Island does have co-op as well as multiplayer.

*Origin Mystery*
http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea/en_GB/html/pbPage.halloween_product_page_en_GB

50% off almost everything.


----------



## JNUKZ (Oct 29, 2012)

I will buy dead Island


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 29, 2012)

*Transformers: War for Cybertron (Steam) - £3.10*
https://www.impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W3838

*Dawn of War 2 Complete Collection (Steam) (UK/EU) - £6.85*
http://www.shopto.net/pc/PCDA20-dawn-of-war-2-complete-collection

*The walking Dead Complete pack (Steam/Origin) - £10.49*
http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea/en_GB/pd/productID.250845800/

The Walking Dead when bought from origin should unlock on steam.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 30, 2012)

*Gamefly Halloween sale*
Click here

Killing Floor (Steam) - £2.49
http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-Killing-Floor/5001379/

The Darkness 2 (Steam) - £4.99
http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-The-Darkness-II/5003458/

Sins of a Solar Empire - Trinity - £3.10
https://www.impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-SDE-W007

Those of you who got the Groupees indie bundle of the damned can expect Legendary on steam as part of the next goal. Less than five hundred sales remaining. People who bought the Indie Gala X bundle at average price or above can now also redeem King's Crusade on steam.


edit.

Good find, *RCoon*.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't ask me why, but you can get

Darksiders II Limited Edition @ Amazon UK with free delivery. £12.99 ($20). Cheaper than every single website, including CJS CDKEYS and the Origin store with 50% off


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 30, 2012)

Amazon has Sleeping Dogs for $25.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Oct 31, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Don't ask me why, but you can get
> 
> Darksiders II Limited Edition @ Amazon UK with free delivery. £12.99 ($20). Cheaper than every single website, including CJS CDKEYS and the Origin store with 50% off



is that games only eligible in EU region ? 



manofthem said:


> You just need a hook up if you have higher prices, get someone to gift it to you and send him the money PP , stay away from the nasty pirates, Rrrrr...



exactly,


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, at least I suppose it is limited to certain zones. Not even the EU actually, because Amazon only delivers to the USA, UK, Germany and a few others.


----------



## BlackZero (Oct 31, 2012)

*Like on Facebook and receive a Crysis 3 Alpha Key (Origin).*
https://www.facebook.com/NVIDIAGeForce/app_433401813391421

Some countries may be excluded, though.


*Alan Wake's American Nightmare (Steam) - £4.60*
http://store.indiegala.com/index.php/alan-wake-s-american-nightmare.html

*Alan Wake (Steam) - £9.90*
http://store.indiegala.com/index.php/alan-wake.html

*Alan Wake Collector's Edition (Steam) - £10.90*
http://store.indiegala.com/index.php/alan-wake-collector-s-edition.html

edit.

Those who bought the Indie Gala X bundle can link profiles to receive a further discount with gala points. You should have received gala points worth about £1.50 for an average price bundle.


*GreenManGaming*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/

Get 25% off Digital games with the voucher:
*GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S*

Voucher valid from 31st October 2012 12:00 UTC/GMT until 9th November 2012 12:00 UTC/GMT


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 31, 2012)

The Darkness II for $4.99 
Mass Effect 2 for $7.00
I Am Alive for $10.49
only at amazon.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 31, 2012)

Instantly bought ME2!


----------



## mypg0306 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Instantly bought ME2!



Great! Enjoy your game.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 31, 2012)

Not sure if anyone cares, but Sony Station Cash is having a triple cash sale on November 4th. It's good for all the SOE games like Everquest, Poxnora, Vanguard, DC Universe...etc


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Oct 31, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> The Darkness II for $4.99
> Mass Effect 2 for $7.00
> I Am Alive for $10.49
> only at amazon.



Bought The Darkness II


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Bought The Darkness II



Yeah for $5 can't go wrong.  I got it last time for $6, haven't gotten into it yet though.


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 1, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Yeah for $5 can't go wrong.  I got it last time for $6, haven't gotten into it yet though.



Yeah, $5 for The Darkness 2 is the best deal ever. I got it for $6 at GMG.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

Tomb Raider Weekend on Steam. 
Tomb Raider: Anniversary $2.49
Tomb Raider: Legend $2.49
Tomb Raider: Underworld $4.99

Counter Strike Weekend on Steam. Free weekend til Sunday. 
Counter Strike Global Offensive $9.99

GreenManGaming is running their 25% off digital downloads with code "GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S"


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2012)

Assassin's Creed Sale on GetGamesGo

Assassin's Creed $3.75
Assassin's Creed 2 Deluxe Edition $7.49
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood Deluxe Edition $7.49
Assassin's Creed Revolutions Gold Edition $24.99
Assassin's Creed 3 $38.49
Assassin's Creed 3 Deluxe Edition $61.59


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 2, 2012)

Splinter Cell Elite Echelon for $12.49 at Gamersgate.


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 3, 2012)

Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City for $12.49 at Gamersgate.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2012)

Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City is crap.


----------



## tacosRcool (Nov 3, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City is crap.



raccoon crap?


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 4, 2012)

Digital Deal of the Week: LEGO Batman and LEGO Harry Potter at Amazon.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 4, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City is crap.



even for $12 I wouldn't buy it lol

ontopic..

If you want cheap games check this out http://www.cdkeyhouse.com I got few games here including Battlefield 3 for my brother and its legit


----------



## Techtu (Nov 4, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> even for $12 I wouldn't buy it lol
> 
> ontopic..
> 
> If you want cheap games check this out http://www.cdkeyhouse.com I got few games here including Battlefield 3 for my brother and its legit



A mate of mine also uses that site, he swears by it. Now that I've heard of a TPU member using the same site I may give it a go next time I buy a game.


----------



## chinmi (Nov 4, 2012)

that tomb raider deal is god damn tempting.... too bad it's just single player games...


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 5, 2012)

*Battlefield 1942 (Origin) - Free*
http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea...ge.demos-en_GB

Further explained
https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/265500778771386369


*Need for Speed Bundle (Origin) - £6.24 *
http://impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W3758

    Need for Speed: The Run
    Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit


*Binary Domain (Steam) - £5.61*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/action/binary-domain/

*Cities in Motion - Various Titles (steam) - 66% off*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/search/?q=cities+in+motion

Both require GMG 25% off code
*GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S*


*King Arthur II - The Role-playing Wargame (DRM Free) - £5.16*
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-KA2/king-arthur-ii-the-role-playing-wargame


Those who bought the Indie Gala X bundle at average price or above can now also claim their steam code for Commander: Conquest of the Americas.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2012)

For the good folk who are into Lego Batman and Harry Potter: 

LEGO Batman $4.99
LEGO Harry Batman Pack $13.99, which contains:
LEGO Batman 2: DC Super Heroes $7.49
LEGO Harry Potter: Years 1-4 $4.99
LEGO Harry Potter: Years 5-7 $4.99
All activate on Steam


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> For the good folk who are into Lego Batman and Harry Potter:
> 
> LEGO Batman $4.99
> LEGO Harry Batman Pack $13.99, which contains:
> ...





BlackZero said:


> *Battlefield 1942 (Origin) - Free*
> http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea...ge.demos-en_GB
> 
> Further explained
> ...



Purchased Binary Domain and the Lego Batman /Harry Potter bundle.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Purchased Binary Domain and the Lego Batman /Harry Potter bundle.



Is that Binary Domain any good? For $7.50 might be worth it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Is that Binary Domain any good? For $7.50 might be worth it.



I've only played a little bit, but for $7.50 and given the fact I in general deplore 3rd person shooters, I must say this one is pretty special, in a genre full of mediocrity!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> I've only played a little bit, but for $7.50 and given the fact I in general deplore 3rd person shooters, I must say this one is pretty special, in a genre full of mediocrity!



Thanks, I think I'll bite, like a Great White Shark on a pretty little seal


----------



## Absolution (Nov 6, 2012)

Battlefield 1942 going free on Origin it seems.

http://www.gamespot.com/news/battlefield-1942-pc-free-on-origin-6399540


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Gamefly has 75% off Valve titles. L4D, L4D2, CS:S, Portal 2 $4.99. HL2, CS:CZ $2.49. HL2:e1, HL2:e2 $1.99. TF Classic $1.25. 
http://www.gamefly.com/download-gam...0&cid=vlvgd110612&stop_mobi=once#.UJldCL-9Kc0

use code "BETATHANKS" for an extra20% off


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 6, 2012)

GTA IV and EFLC 75% off on steam


----------



## Zebeon (Nov 6, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> GTA IV and EFLC 75% off on steam



Great deal, picked up 2 copies one for me and one for my bro-
7.50 for both games is a steal!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Gamefly
> 
> use code "BETATHANKS" for an extra20% off



Dude thank you so much! This was just the excuse I needed for NFSMW 2012! Downloading NOW and I did receive the 20% off!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> GTA IV and EFLC 75% off on steam


GTA IV: Complete Edition $7.49 or GTA IV $4.99 or GTA IV Episodes $4.99
Boom there you go!


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 7, 2012)

Get €10 off when you key in this code UBIPGW10 at shop.ubi.com. You will get it free for game under €10.


----------



## Absolution (Nov 7, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Get €10 off when you key in these code UBIPGW10 at shop.ubi.com. You will get it free for game under €10.



Assassin's Creed® - Director's Cut Edition

Prince of Persia® The Sands of Time™
Prince of Persia® The Two Thrones™
Prince of Persia® (the new shader one?)

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Lockdown
Tom Clancy's EndWar™
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 7, 2012)

Grabbed em all!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 7, 2012)

Went to grab more on a second account and they have since fixed it. :shadedshu


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 7, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Went to grab more on a second account and they have since fixed it. :shadedshu


Got Prince of persia . .


----------



## HD64G (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for the information. PoP for me!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a free World in Conflict Complete Edition lol!


----------



## Absolution (Nov 7, 2012)

I tried to get EndWar through a german proxy and got some kinda Youth Protection act notice -_-

Apparently Germans have times when they can purchase games lol.


----------



## Irony (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey, anyone who got a $20 game during origins $20 off coupon, do you still have the game that you got? Mine dissapeared from my inventory, and my purchase history has been wiped. The game I got, (mass effect2) has been replaced with need for speed hot pursuit.


----------



## MasterInvader (Nov 7, 2012)

Irony said:


> Hey, anyone who got a $20 game during origins $20 off coupon, do you still have the game ....



No problem with the "free" game, just check the acc and it´s still there.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 7, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> No problem with the "free" game, just check the acc and it´s still there.



can i still do it?


----------



## MasterInvader (Nov 7, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> can i still do it?



Nope, the 20$/€ voucher was "banned" the next day.


----------



## Irony (Nov 7, 2012)

Its not in my library and doesnt show up in purchase history either. But hot pursuit, which I never bought, is in my library.


Edit: the ubisoft code is invalid already


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2012)

Absolution said:


> Assassin's Creed® - Director's Cut Edition
> 
> Prince of Persia® The Sands of Time™
> Prince of Persia® The Two Thrones™
> ...


Just tried it on Double Agent and it says it is invalid.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 7, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Nope, the 20$/€ voucher was "banned" the next day.



Damn



Irony said:


> Its not in my library and doesnt show up in purchase history either. But hot pursuit, which I never bought, is in my library.
> 
> 
> Edit: the ubisoft code is invalid already




Damn


----------



## UbErN00b (Nov 8, 2012)

uglyjoe said:


> Hey, anyone heard about  ?
> 
> I'm in beta from yesterday and the prices are really low, anyone knows how they do it/ is it legit?



No idea, I just signed up for the beta anyway, let me know if you find anything more out.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

I know this is somewhat preemptive, but I wanted to throw it out regardless since I just stumbled upon it:

*Prototype Deal* on Amazonl: Prototype + Prototype 2 + Radnet DLC for $9.99 starting Sunday, reportedly Steam keys.

Also, the deal is going to be even cheaper during some Gamespot show, supposedly starting tomorrow according to this.

Some more info can be found here starting at the bottom of the page, talking about all this goodness 


Also, 
Dark Souls Weekend on Steam, $26.79.
Death Rally Weekend on Steam, $3.49.


Another future deal on Amazon (that'll be updated when active)

$9.99:
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Metro 2033
Red Faction Guerrilla
Homefront
Red Faction Armageddon
Space Marine

Individual Steam keys, except for Stalker and Guerrilla, but it's possible that they will be Steam keys.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 9, 2012)

*Serious Sam 3 BFE (Steam) - £4.49*
http://www.impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2350

*Serious Sam 2 (Steam) - £1.74*
http://www.impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W1345


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 9, 2012)

*40% OFF MOH Warfighter*

40% OFF MOH Warfighter

http://store.origin.com/store?Actio...R_Web_Hero_BuyNow&pbPage=MOH_warfighter_en_US


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2012)

Gamefly Deals with code "BETATHANKS" (20% off)

The Witcher 2 EE $11.99
The Witcher $3.99
Mass Effect 2 $3.99
Dragon Age Origins $3.99
Borderlands GOTY $5.99
Star Wars Knight of Old Republic $3.99


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome Prototype Pack *$7.49* is on at Amazon

Prototype
Prototype 2
Prototype 2: Radnet DLC Pack
***It was only a 2 hr sale, but the pack should be $9.99 starting Sunday.  2 drm options, choose carefully which you pick***


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 10, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Awesome Prototype Pack *$7.49* is on at Amazon
> 
> Prototype
> Prototype 2
> ...



Thnx ...grabed the pack...Figured no way to go wrong at that price..The Prototype 2 stuff is activatable on steam and down loadable too. The original Prototype I had to get threw Amazon.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2012)

Just found this:
Battlefield 3 Premium Edition $30 (base game and premium service) with code GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S on GreenManGaming.com


GreenManGaming has 35% off the following games w/ promo code GMG35-5BRU6-ZDRX7
X-Com: Enemy Unknown $32.50
Chivalry: Medievil Warfare $16.25
Borderlands 2 $34.45


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Just found this:
> Battlefield 3 Premium Edition $30 (base game and premium service) with code GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S on GreenManGaming.com
> 
> 
> ...



Those deals not applicable here in Indonesia. Moreover, they are offering 25% off digital games with promo code GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S and it is valid until 16th November 2012 12:00 UTC/GMT

Spellforce Complete Edition - $9.99
GTA IV - $4.99
GTA IV - Liberty City - $10.18


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 11, 2012)

If you missed the Black Friday Flash Sale of Prototype, here is the deal of the week
Prototype Pack for $9.99 at Amazon.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 11, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> If you missed the Black Friday Flash Sale of Prototype, here is the deal of the week
> Prototype Pack for $9.99 at Amazon.



Great price as both are very good games!


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 11, 2012)

Free Far Cry 3 with select graphics cards purchases on NewEgg


----------



## chinmi (Nov 11, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> Those deals not applicable here in Indonesia. Moreover, they are offering 25% off digital games with promo code GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S and it is valid until 16th November 2012 12:00 UTC/GMT



still works, don't enter the special NA store page, enter with this instead : http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/id/en/pc/games/strategy/xcom-enemy-unknown/ for xcom, and enter the GMG35-5BRU6-ZDRX7 code...


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 13, 2012)

Darksiders II $16.98/$13.58 with ign+G2PO
https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DARKSIDERS2/darksiders-ii

Darksiders II Season Pass DLC $6.80/$5.44 ign+G2PO
https://www.gamersgate.com/DLC-D2SP/darksid...season-pass-dlc

Edit:
Also available at Amazon, Gamestop & Gamelfy now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 13, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Darksiders II $16.98/$13.58 with ign+G2PO
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DD-DARKSIDERS2/darksiders-ii
> 
> Darksiders II Season Pass DLC $6.80/$5.44 ign+G2PO
> https://www.gamersgate.com/DLC-D2SP/darksid...season-pass-dlc



Really wish there was a demo so I could see if this is worth it... Thx mypg


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 13, 2012)

Darksiders II is on sale about everywhere. I grabbed it at gamefly for £11.89. 

http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-Darksiders-II/5003604/

There's no demo but if you liked the first one you can't go wrong with this.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 13, 2012)

*Battlefield 3: Premium Edition (origin) - £18.75*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-premium-edition/

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2 (Origin) - £3.75*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-bad-company-2/

*Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Vietnam (Origin) - £3.75*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-bad-company-2-vietnam/

*Medal of Honor (Origin) - £3.75*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/shooter/medal-of-honor/

When using 25% off code
*GMG25-UAAHK-6AI9S*


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 13, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Darksiders II is on sale about everywhere. I grabbed it at gamefly for £11.89.
> 
> http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-Darksiders-II/5003604/
> 
> There's no demo but if you liked the first one you can't go wrong with this.



 Never tried the first one heheh. Just looked like it _might _be fun


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 13, 2012)

The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Director's Cut - $9.99



			
				restriction said:
			
		

> Sorry, due to region restrictions, this product cannot be sold in your country.
> Continue Shopping


----------



## manofthem (Nov 13, 2012)

Darksiders II $17 on Steam's Midweek Madness.

It's also the $16.99 on Gamelfy, a whole penny cheaper.

Edit: I see that mypg0306 and Crap Daddy mentioned deals already, sorry for repeating.

A couple of Newegg games, free shipping:
RAGE $4.99
The Darkness II $5.99


----------



## Irony (Nov 13, 2012)

That penny makes all the difference lol


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Darksiders II $17 on Steam's Midweek Madness.
> 
> It's also the $16.99 on Gamelfy, a whole penny cheaper.
> 
> ...



Wish Darksiders 2 came with the dlc, think I'll hold off and hope it comes out on the christmas sale.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 14, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Wish Darksiders 2 came with the dlc, think I'll hold off and hope it comes out on the christmas sale.



That's a good idea; I'm sure that there'll be great deals around Christmas!


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> That's a good idea; I'm sure that there'll be great deals around Christmas!



There usually are.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 15, 2012)

Mafia II (Steam) - £3.55
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-MAFIA2/mafia-ii

when using the redeem code - G2PO


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 16, 2012)

*Hitman Absolution (Steam) - £17.55*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/action/hitman-absolution-2/

When using GMG 35% discount code: *GMG35-FGR37-COY0B*


----------



## Guitar (Nov 16, 2012)

That link doesn't let you buy anything?
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/hitman-absolution-professional-edition-na/
Professional Edition $29.25 with code. I'll be getting this and cancelling my order for the PS3 version at Gamestop.

Actually now my link doesn't work, guess they both sold out? Glad I got my copy.


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 16, 2012)

http://getgamesgo.com/category/shooters-sale shooters sale at getgamesgo.com


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 16, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> http://getgamesgo.com/category/shooters-sale shooters sale at getgamesgo.com



never heard of em before.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 16, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> never heard of em before.



It is one of those sites that have suspiciously low deals on game keys.  From my experience, these are 100% legit.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> never heard of em before.



Never heard of the games or the site?  Games are pretty familiar, and I've ordered from that site before


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 16, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Never heard of the games or the site?  Games are pretty familiar, and I've ordered from that site before



The site, sorry about that.

I just tried to buy WRC 2 FIA WORLD RALLY CHAMIONSHIP and Call of Juarez 3: The Cartel for $20.98 total but says it wont let me use PayPal for them two titles. WTH. what ever, I am not comfortable giving them my CC info as they are not in the USA so looks like this sites a wash for me.


The web site is also slow as hell and most of the images are not even loading.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> The site, sorry about that.



It's all good. At first, I was looking at the games thinking, "how can you not know about these?" 
Then I figured that it must have been the site


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 16, 2012)

*GMG Bundle Deals*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/bundles/

None of them seem worth it to be honest. You can't use the 20% discount code, either.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 16, 2012)

Well okay now the site is acting okay and will let me use PP. So I did the transaction but, I can not download Juarez as I get an error about not available in my country  from my Steam Client...lol..I live in New York. I have sent them a trouble ticket.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2012)

THQ Medley Bundle on Amazon for $9.99, should all be Steam keys  
Homefront
Metro 2033
Red Faction Armageddon
Red Faction Guerrilla
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl
Warhammer 40,000:Space Marine
Also note:





> Order this product between now and 12/31/2012 and receive a $5 promotional credit good towards any of the "Editor's Choice" game downloads in the month of January 2013. You will receive an email with your promotional code and redemption instructions. Qualifying credits for this promotion may only be used one at a time. Here's how (restrictions apply)


----------



## razaron (Nov 17, 2012)

Sword of the Stars 2 for £14.95. Note, if you buy the game before 30/11, you'll get all the DLCs and the first expansion (out 30/11) for free.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 17, 2012)

Just bought it, they are (THQ bundle are Steam keys).

Damn impulses.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> THQ Medley Bundle on Amazon for $9.99, should all be Steam keys
> Homefront
> Metro 2033
> Red Faction Armageddon
> ...



Purchased and giveaway opened


----------



## razaron (Nov 17, 2012)

manofthem said:


> <snip>


"Game Downloads are only available to US customers
We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. Please continue shopping on the Amazon.com home page."
Nooooooooo!!!


----------



## jagd (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought the bundle and my stalker and red Faction guerilla keys activated on steam , stalker Shadow of chernobyl took a bit time .



manofthem said:


> Another future deal on Amazon
> 
> $9.99:
> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
> ...


----------



## Irony (Nov 17, 2012)

Thats an awesome bundle


----------



## chinmi (Nov 18, 2012)

thq medley is for US only.... hu hu hu...
us non US cannot buy it..... noooooooooooooooo............ the price is soooo gooooddddd....


----------



## Guitar (Nov 18, 2012)

Any deals on Far Cry 3 (Steam registerable)? GMG apparently doesn't have the game listed even though it is on their site, and has a 30% off code on the game page, but you can't buy it...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

20% off w/ code "GMG20-1FYLZ-EDG8R" on GreenManGaming
Not sure if these are any good, but Syndicate $7.92 (activates on Origin) and Viking: Battle for Asgard $9 (activates on Steam)


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 18, 2012)

Countdown to Black Friday Deals Week at Amazon.
You can find Viking: Battle for Asgard for $7.49 only.
FIFA 13 for $19.99 etc etc...


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 18, 2012)

Do Atari games activate on Steam?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2012)

Some Amazon deals:

Blacklight Tango Down $1.25
Sonic Generations $7.49
SEGA Mega Action Pack 19.99
Saints Row: The Third $10
Saints Row: The Third - Season Pass DLC $5
Alien vs Predator $4
PAYDAY The Heist $5
PAYDAY The Heist 4 pack $15


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 19, 2012)

X3 Terran conflict (Steam) - £3.80
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-X3TC/x3-terran-conflict

X3 Gold Box (Steam) - £7.11
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-X3GOLD/x3-gold-edition-bundle

When using discount Code *G2PO*


Both can be redeemed on Steam, Also they rarely go on sale as I recently paid £15 for Terran Conflict and Albion Prelude from GMG using a 25% discount code. Steam will probably have them in the winter sale, possibly cheaper.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 19, 2012)

Assassins Creed III Special Edition $29.99 

They are 100% legit

http://www.cdkeysdirect.com/products/Assassin's-Creed-III-Special-Edition-[Download].html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Do Atari games activate on Steam?


Very, very doubtful.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 19, 2012)

Just a reminder for those who are unaware. Use this link (which is kept reasonably up to date) for steam retail key reference.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 19, 2012)

I Am Alive $8.99 today on Steam

Spec Ops The Line $6 on GMG w/ code "GMG20-1FYLZ-EDG8R, "activates on Steam


----------



## jagd (Nov 20, 2012)

Amazon has 75% discount at Sonic franchise atm

Sonic generations 7.49$  ( steam key )
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005XOJ6NK/?tag=tec06d-20

Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode 1  2.9$  ( steam key )
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006VJ75J8/?tag=tec06d-20


Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode 2 (steam key )
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007XZ4A7E/?tag=tec06d-20


Sega Genesis Classic Game Pack 4.99 $(non-steam ) 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6CS0OU/?tag=tec06d-20

sonic adventure DX 2.23  (no info on amazon ,consider non-steam )
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004O4C0HE/?tag=tec06d-20

Renegade Ops 75& off also = 3.75$
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OCX22C/?tag=tec06d-20


Renegade Ops Coldstrike Campaign DLC for REnegade OPS 1.99$ (steam -60% off )
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006NZ1S6Q/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 20, 2012)

*1 Free Ubisoft game * - *Credit/Debit Card Not Needed*
http://www.mcgame.com/de/store/freebees



Spoiler






image ru


The site is German but easy to navigate (language possibly can be changed, also hovering over a link shows English based URL at the bottom of firefox). Choose a game and a registration page will pop up. Enter an email, choose a password and repeat password. 

A verification link will be sent to the email chosen, clicking on the verification link will result in another link being emailed, the second email will contain an order number and a link to where the game can be downloaded from. You will also receive a ubisoft product code for the game chosen.


*IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover (steam) - £2.49*
http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-IL-2-Sturmovik-Cliffs-of-Dover/5002119/


*The Blades of Time Limited Edition (Steam) - £7.35*
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-BOTLE/blades-of-times-limited-edition

*Anno 2070 Deluxe Edition (Ubisoft/Tages) - £13.30*
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-A2070DE/anno-2070-deluxe-edition

Further reduced prices when using code *G2PO*


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 20, 2012)

All Assassin's Creed series also on sale on Amazon. Check it out.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 20, 2012)

Possible dates for steam autumn and winter sales. 



Spoiler












*Sleeping Dogs: Limited Edition (Steam) - £8.16*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/action/sleeping-dogs-limited-edition/

When using GMG 20% off code *GMG20-1FYLZ-EDG8R*


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 20, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> Possible dates for steam autumn and winter sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just wanted to post this deal. I got it, for me it was $13.60 with the code. Activated on Steam.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 20, 2012)

*Borderlands 2 (Steam) - £13.99*
http://www.simplygames.com/info/19717/Borderlands-2-CD-KEY-Download-PC


Further price drop for blades of time

*Blades of Time Limited edition (steam) - £5.44*
http://www.gamersgate.co.uk/DD-BOTLE/blades-of-times-limited-edition

Further reduced prices when using code *G2PO*


----------



## jagd (Nov 21, 2012)

Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings Expansion Pack 7.49 $ mac edition but works with PC version of civ5 no problem .I bought and activated on my civ 5 fyi.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008CA9XB2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 21, 2012)

November 21st ONLY - Amazon Deal
Dead Island GOTY - $6.79
Risen 2 - $9.99
Risen - $4.99 (Not Steam though)


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 21, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *Borderlands 2 (Steam) - £13.99*
> http://www.simplygames.com/info/19717/Borderlands-2-CD-KEY-Download-PC
> 
> 
> ...



Is simplygames OK to deal with?


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 21, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Is simplygames OK to deal with?



Yes, everyone who dealt with them seems to think so. I personally have not used them before but they are a legal business here in the UK. I can not guarantee whether their keys are region specific though.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 21, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> Yes, everyone who dealt with them seems to think so. I personally have not used them before but they are a reputable legal business here in the UK.



Thanks. I'm still worried if the game is region locked. Maybe I'll wait for autumn sale on Steam.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 21, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Thanks. I'm still worried if the game is region locked. Maybe I'll wait for autumn sale on Steam.



If it was then they probably wouldn't allow you to buy it as they would recognise your region from your IP, paypal region, credit card shipping/billing address etc. because they would have to follow regulation.

Though, if you are concerned then it's best to get it directly from steam, the autumn sale should be starting later today.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 21, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> If it was then they probably wouldn't allow you to buy it as they would recognise your region from your IP, paypal region, credit card shipping/billing address etc. because they would have to follow regulation.
> 
> Though, if you are concerned then it's best to get it directly from steam, the autumn sale should be starting later today.



Yep, according to one of your previous posts it should start in about 15 minutes.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2012)

I dont suppose that will work for american steam will it?


----------



## Guitar (Nov 21, 2012)

Save 66% on Risen Digital Downloads
Risen (Download)Risen 2: Dark Waters (Download)Risen 2: Dark Waters - The Air Temple DLC (Online Game Code)

    Risen (Download)
    Risen 2: Dark Waters (Download)
    Risen 2: Dark Waters - The Air Temple DLC (Online Game Code)
    Risen 2: Dark Waters - Treasure Isle DLC (Online Game Code)
    Risen 2: Dark Waters - A Pirate's Clothes DLC (Online Game Code)
    Use promo code RISENIIS at checkout for 66% off any or all of these titles 

Via Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JF4MTQ/?tag=tec06d-20

You also get a $5 credit towards editor of the month games or something.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 21, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I dont suppose that will work for american steam will it?



It seems they can at times be 'overly enthusiastic' about sales, to put it lightly, according to this eurogamer report. I have edited my initial post in light of this.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2012)

The Walking Dead $12.49 also on Amazon


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 21, 2012)

Steam autumn sale is here!
http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 21, 2012)

jagd said:


> Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings Expansion Pack 7.49 $ mac edition but works with PC version of civ5 no problem .I bought and activated on my civ 5 fyi.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008CA9XB2/?tag=tec06d-20


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Such a great deal, but it is limited to USA & Canada only   (at least that's what Amazon tells me when I try to buy it)


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 21, 2012)

Wyverex said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Such a great deal, but it is limited to USA & Canada only   (at least that's what Amazon tells me when I try to buy it)



Try here:

http://www.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 21, 2012)

Steam 
Finally can buy A2: Operation Arrowhead


----------



## Caspase (Nov 21, 2012)

I've ordered my BL2 key from SimplyGames 45 minutes ago. The say max is 10. Might want to hold off for now. Will let you know if they send me a valid key.


----------



## MasterInvader (Nov 21, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Steam
> Finally can buy A2: Operation Arrowhead



=DayZ right? 

I was trying to buy for 9.99€ but;
"Sorry, but you're not permitted to view these materials at this time"

lol now it´s 14.99€ WTF!!!


----------



## Absolution (Nov 21, 2012)

JNUKZ said:


> Steam
> Finally can buy A2: Operation Arrowhead



Witch 2 Enhanced Edition for 7.99$

Any chance it will drop further during the sale? if not ill probably get it.

AvP for 3.99$ on Amazon.


----------



## JNUKZ (Nov 21, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> =DayZ right?
> 
> I was trying to buy for 9.99€ but;
> "Sorry, but you're not permitted to view these materials at this time"
> ...



Yes its for DayZ


----------



## Hilux SSRG (Nov 21, 2012)

Arrgh.  Steam sales has Borderlands 2 for 25% off... must resist.  What are the chances it will drop further this sale? Or will it drop further during the Christmas Sale?


----------



## Caspase (Nov 21, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Arrgh.  Steam sales has Borderlands 2 for 25% off... must resist.  What are the chances it will drop further this sale? Or will it drop further during the Christmas Sale?



You cold buy for 13.99 pounds on http://www.simplygames.com/info/19717/Borderlands-2-CD-KEY-Download-PC

I just received my key


----------



## Irony (Nov 21, 2012)

Absolution said:


> Witch 2 Enhanced Edition for 7.99$
> 
> Any chance it will drop further during the sale? if not ill probably get it.
> 
> AvP for 3.99$ on Amazon.



Thats a great deal, I wouldn't bet on either of those going any lower.


----------



## jagd (Nov 21, 2012)

I dont think so, 7.99$ awesome for witcher 2 (nearly 75% off ) and  ,i bought game at 18$ at summer sale with 40% discount . What you are asking is if witcher 2 will drop more than 75% ,i think no chance



Absolution said:


> Witch 2 Enhanced Edition for 7.99$
> 
> Any chance it will drop further during the sale? if not ill probably get it.
> 
> AvP for 3.99$ on Amazon.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

I just wanted to post this below, the pic is the link.  It has a bunch of games that will be on sale at GameFly during Black Friday - Cyber Monday, and there's a code for additional 20% off 





Also, Primal Carnage is $8.99 right now on Steam, and it looked pretty fun.  Anyone get a chance to play it?  I'm thinking of waiting til the last day to see if it goes any lower in price.


----------



## Irony (Nov 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Also, Primal Carnage is $8.99 right now on Steam, and it looked pretty fun.



It looks awesome, in how many games do you get to drive a dinosaur!?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Irony said:


> It looks awesome, in how many games do you get to drive a dinosaur!?



Exactly. Then it's settled, I'll get it, though I might as well wait to the end to see if it drops any more.  It would be awesome to get a bunch from tpu to get in on it and enjoy some Dino killing.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2012)

Hilux SSRG said:


> Arrgh.  Steam sales has Borderlands 2 for 25% off... must resist.  What are the chances it will drop further this sale? Or will it drop further during the Christmas Sale?


I usually don't buy unless it is a Flash Deal or a "Today's Deal."  The ones that are discounted but not in those categories usually keep their reduced price through the end of the sale (Nov 26).  So I'd watch the flash and daily deals and if it doesn't show up under one of those by the 26th, buy it at 25% off.

I suspect it will be at least 25% off at the Christmas sale too.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 22, 2012)

Max Payne 3, 15$ greenmangaming:


http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ro/en/pc/games/action/max-payne-3/


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

Amazon, all codes for Steam

Max Payne 3 and DLC $20

LA Noire Complete + GTA IV Complete (w/ Episodes) + GTA San Andreas  $15

Civ V GOTY + Civ V Gods and Kings $20

Bioshock Pack $5

Actual retail game, Dishonored $25 free shipping at Amazon


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 22, 2012)

I picked up The Walking Dead for $13 on Amazon, which redirected to Steam.

Totally worth it!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 22, 2012)

War Z

Slashed Prices. 

$15 for survivor, that is half off.

https://account.thewarz.com/buy/buy.html

Thanksgiving sale.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 22, 2012)

Nah c mon Max Payne 3 can be much lower price !!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2012)

I borrowed this from CAG, which lists a whole lot of current and forthcoming Amazon deals



> Rockstar:
> 
> 11/22-11/26:
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 22, 2012)

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Steam) - £9.99*
https://www.impulsedriven.com/products/ESD-IMP-W2491

Unless another distributor does 75% off, I don't think it's going to be any cheaper than this. 

Those in North America might want to checkout battlefield 3 premium on the same site.


*Dishonored (Steam) - £11.25*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/action/dishonored/

*Doom 3 BFG Edition (steam) - £7.50*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/shooter/doom-3-bfg-edition/

When using GMG 25% off code *GMG25-G4VDR-0ZL4Q*


----------



## Irony (Nov 23, 2012)

So, I'm a little bit confused by this: 

Total Individual Price: $92.95
Bundle Price: $135.94

Lol. I know the deal doesn't start till tomorrow, but the current pricing is quite funny


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 23, 2012)

Origin 50% off sale
http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea/en_GB/html/pbPage.blackfriday2012_en_GB/


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 23, 2012)

LA Noire 88% off (5.99$)
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-LAN/la-noire

*DRM*:*Gameshield*

nice offer but i must resist and control my self to get another better deals.


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 23, 2012)

Buy Max Payne 3
DAILY DEAL! Offer ends in 35:40:46
-75%
49,99€ > 12,49€
http://store.steampowered.com/app/204100/


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 23, 2012)

Just want to thank BlackZero for the simplygames deal on Borderlands 2. It worked like a charm and the price is unbeatable.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2012)

manofthem said:


> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/121123/ggg504.png
> [/url]



Or 2 for £10 if your in the UK.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 23, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just want to thank BlackZero for the simplygames deal on Borderlands 2. It worked like a charm and the price is unbeatable.



I'm glad it all worked out fine. Simply games are an actual legal UK reseller so there shouldn't have been any issues.


20% off at Gamefly with code *NOV20OFFUK*

Will work with all digital items, including sale offers, new games and pre-orders. Unfortunately, might be EU/UK only.

Skyrim (Steam) - £7.99
http://www.gamefly.co.uk/Download-The-Elder-Scrolls-V-Skyrim/5002231/

Loads more offers
http://www.gamefly.co.uk/download-games/browse/?cat=OnSale&pf=1100&page=1


----------



## manofthem (Nov 23, 2012)

GameFly in US has 20% off with *NOV20OFF*

Syndicate $4.07
Dishonored $24
The Darkness 2 $6
Spec Ops The Line $6
Kingdoms of Amalur: The Reckoning $6.40
Torchlight II $12
Mass Effect Trilogy $24
and more!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 23, 2012)

Skyrim DLC 50% off on Steam finally grabbed Dawnguard for $9.99 and Hearthfire since it was $2.50 I spend more than that on a meal daily so couldn't resist


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 23, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I just wanted to post this below, the pic is the link.  It has a bunch of games that will be on sale at GameFly during Black Friday - Cyber Monday, and there's a code for additional 20% off
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/Untitled083.png[/url]
> 
> 
> Also, Primal Carnage is $8.99 right now on Steam, and it looked pretty fun.  Anyone get a chance to play it?  I'm thinking of waiting til the last day to see if it goes any lower in price.



Thanks!!! Got 2 for 1. Saved about 60 bucks!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 23, 2012)

damn deals i dont even have a GPU currently so far

Grabbed

Rage $3.10
Skyrim DLC for $12.48
Kingdoms Of Amalur Reckoning + Spec Ops The Line $12.38

this isnt even the uber sale its just the ho hum sale before xmass sale from Steam. im gonna waste so much money on shit ill never play.


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 24, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Rage $3.10



What? WHo? When? How?

Sorry, been away from this topic


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 24, 2012)

Steam it was $5 but i had money in my steam wallet somehow not sure why but fuck it i used it blammo $3.10  not sure where the steam wallet money came from and i don't care $3.10 for Rage = well worth it.


----------



## I see SPY! (Nov 24, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Steam it was $5 but i had money in my steam wallet somehow not sure why but fuck it i used it blammo $3.10  not sure where the steam wallet money came from and i don't care $3.10 for Rage = well worth it.



Damn ninja-money always creeps up at the most unexpected times


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 24, 2012)

i know right i didnt look the gift horse in the mouth i just grabbed it an ran so to speak


----------



## Irony (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anybody know, if you buy a game on amazon with steam drm can you gift it on steam? Or at least gift the code? Or is amazon dumb and make you download it from them?


----------



## Guitar (Nov 24, 2012)

Just give someone the code.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

Irony said:


> Does anybody know, if you buy a game on amazon with steam drm can you gift it on steam? Or at least gift the code? Or is amazon dumb and make you download it from them?



The code can go to whomever.  How do you think theonedub and I get most of our codes for giveaways?


----------



## Irony (Nov 24, 2012)

Ah, okay thanks. Me and a friend were arguing over it. Trying to get him to buy me a game lol. (Amazon doesnt take paypal)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, tell your friend that he was wrong 100%, manofthem said so!   I actually have a few Amazon codes that will make their way to a giveaway soon, perhaps after the sales are over.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2012)

Dishonored $22.50 on GMG with code "GMG25-G4VDR-0ZL4Q,' not sure if mentioned previously


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I just purchased:

Dishonored $22.50 @ GMG - activated on Steam
Kingdoms of Amalur Reckoning $6.39 @ GameFly - activated on Origin
Max Payne 3 $15 @ Steam
3mo Xbox Live $10 @ Dell

Should have grabbed Rage for $5.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 25, 2012)

Sale at Microsoft Store
http://www.microsoftstore.com/store...00/ceid.194394100/categoryID.57613000?lc=1033


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 26, 2012)

DRM: Steam

XCOM: Enemy Unknown - $24.99 11/26 only
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ALU5KG/?tag=tec06d-20

Borderlands 2 - $29.99 through 11/26
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ALUBYQ/?tag=tec06d-20

Borderlands 2 4pack - $89.99 through 11/26
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008OWV050/?tag=tec06d-20

DRM:Origin

Kingdoms of Amalur + both DLCs - $11.99 11/26 only
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009YLKBQY/?tag=tec06d-20

Syndicate - $4.99
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064TYSHC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 26, 2012)

Flash Sale

Dirt Showdown $16.99
http://store.steampowered.com/app/201700/?snr=1_4_4__sfs

Sniper Elite V2 $12.49
http://store.steampowered.com/app/63380/?snr=1_4_4__sfs

why the hell on earth those two games have low rating on metacritics?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 26, 2012)

Dirt Showdown seems to be alot less about racing and more about mini game kinda stuff essentially Showdown is full of the extra stuff that was barely touched on in the Dirt Series previously so its less like a full game i guess you could say, and since they push out a new title year over year with more and more DLC ppl are getting tired of it, 

Sniper ELite while interesting was also EXTREMELY buggy at launch.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 26, 2012)

Couldn't even go into cockpit view in Showdown. So glad I didn't pay for it.


----------



## Irony (Nov 26, 2012)

I got it for 5 bucks on ebay. Decent racing game visually at least. Good for multiplayer


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Sniper ELite while interesting was also EXTREMELY buggy at launch.



Perhaps it was an launch. I played through it a little while ago, perhaps 3 months, and it played pretty smoothly for me, even with crossfire. I thought it was a lot of fun; I just grabbed 2 of the dlc, and I even grabbed the original
I'd say its worth it at the price now to grab the collection


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2012)

Witcher 2 Enhanced edition still 75% off on steam at $7.49

http://store.steampowered.com/app/20920/?snr=1_5_9__205


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

Irony said:


> Witcher 2 Enhanced edition still 75% off on steam at $7.49
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/20920/?snr=1_5_9__205



That's really a great deal there!  Just picked up a copy for my Steam inventory, just in case ....


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

Since launch of Far Cry 3 is getting closer here are 2 deals if you missed them:

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ro/en/pc/games/shooter/far-cry-3/

pre-order 30% off with code: GMG30-0S3NJ-32J92

Just got it with $35

and http://www.simplygames.com/info/19434/Far-Cry-3-PC

for £22.85


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2012)

There have been alot of third installments of games this year; diablo 3, mass effect 3, MW3, and far cry 3 and crysis 3 being released soon


----------



## Mussels (Nov 27, 2012)

irony said:


> there *h*ave been *a*lot of third insta*l*lments of games this year; diablo 3, mass e*f*fect *3*, mw3, and far cry 3 and crysis 3 being released soon



HALF LIFE 3 CONFIRMED


had to, sorry.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Since launch of Far Cry 3 is getting closer here are 2 deals if you missed them:
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ro/en/pc/games/shooter/far-cry-3/
> 
> ...



You can't buy it...


http://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-d...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=winter-wonderland -- Extra 25% off all digital games with GMG25-G4VDR-0ZL4Q

Winter Wonderland sale. And looking through, when the hell did Postal III release?! I don't remember hearing a thing about it.


----------



## Irony (Nov 27, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> You can't buy it...
> 
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-d...m_medium=email&utm_campaign=winter-wonderland -- Extra 25% off all digital games with GMG25-G4VDR-0ZL4Q
> ...



Thanks for that. Got velvet assassin and alien breed trilogy for a total of $8.88


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted but Indie Gala 11 is available, $3.99 currently


----------



## Frick (Nov 28, 2012)

WoW Mists of Pandaria €19.99. Now it matches physical media. Only until 3 December though.


----------



## BlackZero (Nov 29, 2012)

*THQ Humble Bundle*
http://www.humblebundle.com/



Spoiler






photo hosting sites


Pay what you want and games are all steam activated. For those that do buy, I would consider balancing it in THQ's favour as they are struggling right now.


Edit: 

Note that you will receive a single steam key and any games you already own are not giftable.


----------



## burtram (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, gonna grab that just for Saints Row the Third, since i already own the rest on steam.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *THQ Humble Bundle*
> http://www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks
Just a clarification: if you go over the minimum to get Saints Row 3, you get one Steam key for SR3 and one for everything else.



Also, get 20% off at Gamefly with code "1GFT1112" on digital downloads


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2012)

Endless Space Weekend on Steam, free to play til Sunday 1pm and:
Endless Space - Admiral Edition $14.99
Endless Space - Emperor Special Edition $17.99

also...

Unreal Deal Pack $13.59, includes:
Unreal Gold
Unreal Tournament: Game of the Year Edition
Unreal 2: The Awakening
Unreal Tournament 2004: Editor's Choice Edition
Unreal Tournament 3 Black $6.79

GreenManGaming 25% w/ code "GMG25-G4VDR-0ZL4Q"
Dead Island GOTY $7.50
Binary Domain $7.50
Galaxy on Fire 2™ Full HD $4


----------



## Irony (Nov 30, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *THQ Humble Bundle*
> http://www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks grabbed it plus a little extra for THQ. A couple games in there I've been looking at


----------



## mypg0306 (Nov 30, 2012)

You can choose any combination of the six games below for the bargain price of £10 / €12 / $15. Alternatively, you can pick our MEGA-COLLECTION which gets you all six for £20 / €24 / $30. Check it out:
•Total War: Shogun 2
•Jet Set Radio
•Aliens vs Predator
•Binary Domain
•Sonic Generations
•Renegade Ops


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2012)

Spec Ops: The Line $5 on Amazon (limited time), activates on Steam.  Nice deal!


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 1, 2012)

Splinter Cell: Double Agent – Free
http://www.mcgame.com/de/adventcalendar?chipdemo=splintercell


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2012)

That site available in English?


----------



## Techtu (Dec 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That site available in English?



No but it's pretty straight forward, register - get the email - verify - get the other email with the download link.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 1, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That site available in English?



Do you remember that saying? something to do with a horse and a gift? 


Edit:

Limited period GMG 30% off voucher code *GMG30-DEC01-ARFC9*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 1, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> Do you remember that saying? something to do with a horse and a gift?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Oh, hey.  Lookey here.  GMG has BF3 Premium.

Thanks for the code, bro.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2012)

Techtu said:


> No but it's pretty straight forward, register - get the email - verify - get the other email with the download link.


I don't want to register for something I can't understand. 



jetzt dein advents geschenk schnappen! = Now grab your gift advents!
Kostenlos registrieren und unser heutiges Adventsgame gratis downloaden! = Register for free and our present Advent Game, free download!
wiederholen = repeat
Nur Heute = *Today Only*

Oh shit!


Edit: I think it expired.  It keeps saying "Sale price: 4,95€."  I suspect I could download and it will not have a key.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2012)

Fallout: New Vegas $4 free shipping on Newegg

Darkspore $5 on Steam today


----------



## Techtu (Dec 2, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't want to register for something I can't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh it mentioned the sale price to me too but after finding some translation I found some of it basically saying "free download" so I went with the risk of not really knowing what I was letting myself in for, but I did also get an email notification with confirmation...







... Not that it's of any use now if it was for 24 hours only though. 

EDIT: I've yet to download/install the game but it does state in the email that my key is my account.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, I'd just say pass.  I don't want emails from a site I understand nothing of.  If I wanted it that bad, I'd just buy it. XD


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2012)

A bunch of SEGA Packs on Amazon, all Steam except for Billy Hatcher and The Giant Egg

Total War Bundle + Viking $23.75
1. Empire: Total War
2. Medieval II: Total War - Gold Edition 
3. Napoleon: Total War Imperial Edition 
4. Rome: Total War - Alexander (Expansion) 
5. Rome: Total War - Gold Edition 
6. Total War Battles: Shogun
7. Total War: SHOGUN 2 DLC - Rise of The Samurai Campaign  
8. Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai 
9. Total War: Shogun 2 
10. Viking Battle for Asgard

Sonic Action Pack $24.99
1. Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing 
2. Sonic 3 & Knuckles 
3. Sonic 3D Blast 
4. Sonic Adventure DX 
5. Sonic CD 
6. Sonic Generations Casino Night DLC 
7. Sonic Generations 
8. Sonic Spinball 
9. Sonic The Hedgehog 4 Episode 2 
10. Sonic the Hedgehog 2 
11. Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode 1 
12. Sonic the Hedgehog 

Dreamcast Pack $4.99
1. Crazy Taxi 
2. Jet Set Radio 
3. SEGA Bass Fishing 
4. Sonic Adventure DX 
5. Space Channel 5 Part 2

Sega Arcade Pack $14.99
1. Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg (NOT Steam) 
2. Jet Set Radio 
3. Renegade Ops Coldstrike Campaign 
4. Renegade Ops 
5. Virtua Tennis 4  

Sega Action Only Pack $19.99
1. Aliens vs. Predator 
2. Binary Domain 
3. Condemned: Criminal Origins  
4. Hell Yeah 
5. Viking Battle for Asgard

Sega Genesis Classics Pack $4.99
50 Sega Genesis Games.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Total War Bundle + Viking $23.75
> 1. Empire: Total War
> 2. Medieval II: Total War - Gold Edition
> 3. Napoleon: Total War Imperial Edition
> ...



Definitely tempting, i only have Shogun 2, but until they patch viking so the xbox controls ARE F***ING RIGHT (pressing interact(B) makes the character jump etc) i wouldnt bother playing it.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 3, 2012)

manofthem said:


> A bunch of SEGA Packs on Amazon, all Steam except for Billy Hatcher and The Giant Egg
> 
> Total War Bundle + Viking $23.75
> 1. Empire: Total War
> ...



I had to.... That's 75Gb of quality games there... Thanks MoT


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 4, 2012)

*Mass Effect 2 (origin) - £2.62*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/rpgs/mass-effect-2/

*Hard Reset (Steam) - £2.27*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/shooter/hard-reset/

Above prices when using GMG 30% off code *GMG30-DEC01-ARFC9*


*Groupees Be Mine 6*
http://groupees.com/bm6


Spoiler






upload photos


Includes Worms Reloaded and Two Worlds Epic Edition activated on steam.


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 4, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *Groupees Be Mine 6*
> http://groupees.com/bm6
> 
> 
> ...



Are these DRM free or steam activated?


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 4, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Are these DRM free or steam activated?



It says for each individual game at the linked page. There's also icons placed on each game in the screenshot posted.


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 4, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> It says for each individual game at the linked page. There's also icons placed on each game in the screenshot posted.



Thanks. Never notice that.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 4, 2012)

Steam has the entire Alan Wake Collection 75% off until Dec 10. 9 Euro(for me anyway) For Alan Wake, American Nightmare and all the Collectors Edition Extras.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 4, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> Includes Worms Reloaded and Two Worlds Epic Edition activated on steam.


You forgot Earth 2160.  I'd say that's worth $5 by itself.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 4, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You forgot Earth 2160.  I'd say that's worth $5 by itself.



It's quite inexpensive on GreenManGaming, in fact they were giving it away free not many days ago.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh the irony!  Earth 2160 is today's Steam Daily Deal for $1.24! 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/1900/


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 5, 2012)

FC3 doesn't activate on Steam does it (if I buy it from somewhere else)? I don't see Ubisoft on the certified list.


----------



## GLD (Dec 5, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> Do you remember that saying? something to do with a horse and a gift?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...





Thank you man, I just used the code to get BF3 Premium for $35. Was going to cost me $30 for the last 2 x-packs, so $35 for Premium I am happy!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

my god, i hope more companies do more of these pay minimum of $1 bundles! props to THQ


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> FC3 doesn't activate on Steam does it (if I buy it from somewhere else)? I don't see Ubisoft on the certified list.


I'm sure it's a uPlay title so even if you do activate it on Steam, you still have to launch the game via uPlay.


----------



## Irony (Dec 5, 2012)

Ubi is starting to annoy me. I hate extra drm. There are some windows live games that I wont play anymore because of their stupid live sign in every stinking time


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 5, 2012)

Irony said:


> Ubi is starting to annoy me. I hate extra drm. There are some windows live games that I wont play anymore because of their stupid live sign in every stinking time



I've been boycotting Ubi games for a while now. At least Windows Live has Offline Accounts.
Seriously, I don't mind installing an Origin or Steam-like program, but I DO mind installing "drivers" that check CD's, especially when I have a Digital Download version. I DO mind being forced to be online to play a game (*cough* Diablo).

I have seriously stopped checkouts when I noticed the game was Ubisoft.


----------



## Irony (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol, I frogot about that. That was a good trick to eliminate a huge amount of buyers.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am glad piracy exists, and for one very big reason:  If the product that I have paid for ends up not working for mostly DRM reasons, I pirate it..


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2012)

FTL: Faster Than Light $5.99 with different drm options. Also available on GOG, not sure of drm.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive $7.49
http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/?snr=1_7_suggest__13


----------



## manofthem (Dec 6, 2012)

Steams Weekend Deals

FTL: Faster Than Light $5.99

Miami Hotline $4.99


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2012)

So tempted to get FTL but...I just can't push myself to get it. XD


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So tempted to get FTL but...I just can't push myself to get it. XD



i say go for it, why not... ? 

Also, I hear The Secret World is a great MMO, and it's $5.25 w/ code "GMG30-DEC01-ARFC9" on GMG


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 7, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *THQ Humble Bundle*
> http://www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> 
> ...



People who already bought this can now claim Titan Quest and the Path to War DLC for Red Faction: Armageddon, both on steam. 

New buyers would have to pay above the current average to claim all the games and DLC.


*Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY(Steam) - £1.86*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/action/batman-arkham-asylum-game-year/

When using GMG 25% off code *GMG25-CZPYL-D5MQ6*


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 7, 2012)

Winter Sale coming up this December 20th-January 4th, save up your money people!

http://www.pcgamesn.com/article/report-steam-autumn-sale-begins-tomorrow-november-21st


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 7, 2012)

Choose any combination of the six games below for the bargain price of £10 / €12 / $15. Alternatively, pick all six for £20 / €24 / $30. All the games are activated by Ubisoft’s Uplay system and are available to purchase everywhere except North America. Check them out:
•Anno 2070
•Driver San Francisco Deluxe
•Assassins Creed Revelations
•The Settlers 7 Gold Edition
•Rayman Origins
•Heroes of Might and Magic VI

at www.getloadedgo.com


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 7, 2012)

Not offered in North America? Boo. I want anno ;(


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 7, 2012)

manofthem said:


> i say go for it, why not... ?


Money, of course.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 7, 2012)

35% off code after taking GMG Winter Survey - surveymonkey.com/s/SXJWK5Y

I elected to take it because personally I like the site a lot and the deals it gives are generally second to none.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 7, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> 35% off code after taking GMG Winter Survey - surveymonkey.com/s/SXJWK5Y
> 
> I elected to take it because personally I like the site a lot and the deals it gives are generally second to none.



Thanks. Indeed these guys have fantastic deals. I think I'll get my sixth game from them. Time to decide.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2012)

Use code "WINTR-SRVEY-42012" on GMG for 35% off, one time use.  It's a code for completing a survey, and it's legit that I share it with others, as I quote:



> We thank you very much for your time and input - your feedback will help us to make GMG better!
> 
> As a token of thanks for helping us out, please accept this single-use 35% voucher for use on the GMG store: WINTR-SRVEY-42012 (expires at 1200 GMT 1st January 2013)
> 
> ...



I'm thinking of picking up Aliens: Colonial Marines for $32.50


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 8, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> 35% off code after taking GMG Winter Survey - surveymonkey.com/s/SXJWK5Y
> 
> I elected to take it because personally I like the site a lot and the deals it gives are generally second to none.



Took the survey to help'em out, code worked on BL2 season pass making it $19.50!


----------



## Irony (Dec 8, 2012)

Took the survey regardless as well. I prepurchased a game a couple days ago with the 30% off coupon, so now I have 2 35% off codes lol


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 8, 2012)

*Borderlands 2 (Steam) - £11.99*
http://www.simplygames.com/info/19717/Borderlands-2-CD-KEY-Download-PC

*Hitman Absolution (Steam) - £17.99*
http://www.simplygames.com/info/19750/Hitman-Absolution-CD-Key-Download-PC

*Guild Wars 2 (Download Key)- £26.99*
http://www.simplygames.com/info/19709/Guild-Wars-2-CD-KEY-Download-PC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2012)

manofthem said:


> i say go for it, why not... ?


I finally bit the bullet.  Going to be away from home most of next week and it is something I likely can play on my dad's laptop.




Guitarrassdeamor said:


> 35% off code after taking GMG Winter Survey - surveymonkey.com/s/SXJWK5Y
> 
> I elected to take it because personally I like the site a lot and the deals it gives are generally second to none.


I filled out the survey even though I don't even have an account at GMG yet.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2012)

Ravaged $1.87 on GMG w/ code "GMG25-CZPYL-D5MQ6"


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hitman: Absolution for $29.99 at Amazon.

Hitman: Absolution Professional Edition for $39.99 at Amazon.

FIFA Soccer 13 for $19.99 at Amazon.

Need For Speed Most Wanted for $29.99 at Amazon.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 9, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Hitman: Absolution for $29.99 at Amazon.
> 
> Hitman: Absolution Professional Edition for $39.99 at Amazon.
> 
> Need For Speed Most Wanted for $29.99 at Amazon.


very nice offers!thnx!


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 9, 2012)

Most Wanted is rubbish and is certainly not worth even 30 bucks...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> Most Wanted is rubbish and is certainly not worth even 30 bucks...


I do concur. Absolution is definitely worth $30 though.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2012)

Transcripted $0.79 on Gamefly w/ code "1GFT1112," activates on Seam

Postal 2 Complete $7.49 on Steam today


----------



## manofthem (Dec 10, 2012)

The Walking Dead $12.49 $10 on Gamefly w/ "1GFT1112"

Dead Island GOTY $4.29 on GMG w/ "WINTR-SRVEY-42012"

Chivalry: Medievil Warfare $8.12 on GMG w/ "WINTR-SRVEY-42012"


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 11, 2012)

manofthem said:


> The Walking Dead $12.49 $10 on Gamefly w/ "1GFT1112"
> 
> Dead Island GOTY $4.29 on GMG w/ "WINTR-SRVEY-42012"
> 
> Chivalry: Medievil Warfare $8.12 on GMG w/ "WINTR-SRVEY-42012"



Bought Chivalry just awhile ago. i think its a great game


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.steamgifts.com/forum/CeuRG/free-metro-2033 

FREE METRO 2033 FOR ALL FACEBOOK USERS


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2012)

that link doesnt work for me?

edit: just takes me to facebook, not the code.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

Mussels said:


> that link doesnt work for me?
> 
> edit: just takes me to facebook, not the code.



http://www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame?sk=app_395840630491782
Give that a try
If not, here's the slickdeals link
http://slickdeals.net/f/5682928-Free-Metro-2033-PC-Digital-Download-via-Facebook
It 


Steam deals

Velvet Assassin $1.25 
Street Fighter X Tekken $12.49
Iron Front: Liberation 1944 $9.99


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 12, 2012)

Try this link 

https://www.facebook.com/MetroVideoGame?sk=app_395840630491782


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 12, 2012)

Urg, I have to 'like' something to get it free? I'd almost rather pay for it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks guys, those worked


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 12, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Urg, I have to 'like' something to get it free? I'd almost rather pay for it.



God damn, some people will bitch about anything....  :shadedshu


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Urg, I have to 'like' something to get it free? I'd almost rather pay for it.



Well, that's do-able too through the Humble Bundle, only $1 and you get Metro 2033 plus a slew of others. 
http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> God damn, some people will bitch about anything....  :shadedshu



I'd rather pay for it too. lol


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 12, 2012)

*"death-rally-for-a-dollar"
90% off coupon for Death Rally on steam through Facebook*
http://remedygames.com/death-rally-for-a-dollar/

    1.Claim the offer at https://www.facebook.com/Deathrally/posts/476978029007299 (Facebook registration required).
    2.After claiming the offer you’ll get a redemption code, which is also sent to your email.
    3.Enter the redemption code to the Dollar app at https://www.facebook.com/Deathrally/app_245405195585499
    4.The app gives you a Steam product key, which can be activated by opening the Steam client and going to Games -> Activate a Product.
    5.Finally go to the Death Rally product page at http://store.steampowered.com/app/108700/ and you’ll be able to purchase the game with a 90% discount.

Be quick to claim your code before they run out! The offer ends December 31st 2012.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2012)

Batman Arkham City GOTY $7.49 $4.87 on GMG w/ "WINTR-SRVEY-42012," activates on Steam. 

Awesome deal!

Sniper Elite v2 High Command Edition $12.49 or $11.24 Regular at GetGamesGo, Steam keys.

Another awesome deal!


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2012)

Bioshock infinite  comes with a $15 credit.

Edit; got sniper elite. thanks for that


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 12, 2012)

Irony said:


> Bioshock infinite is $23 on Greenmangaming if you use the 35% code "WINTR-SRVEY-42012" and the game comes with a $15 credit.
> 
> Edit; got sniper elite. thanks for that



Thats pretty good deal for an upcoming $60 game!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Irony said:


> Bioshock infinite is $23 on Greenmangaming if you use the 35% code "WINTR-SRVEY-42012" and the game comes with a $15 credit.
> 
> Edit; got sniper elite. thanks for that



That code is not working for me.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 12, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> That code is not working for me.



Yeah, it says "We don't accept vouchers for games that are on special offer" or something of the sort. Understandable, but would be nice if they did. Oh well.


----------



## Irony (Dec 12, 2012)

Really? strange. Its a one use code, I already used mine on something else; but I tried it on infinite   this morning (didn't buy) and it added the code.

 I just realized they dont take codes on games with special deals. Like the $15 off it has currently


----------



## Absolution (Dec 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Batman Arkham City GOTY $7.49 $4.87 on GMG w/ "WINTR-SRVEY-42012," activates on Steam.
> 
> Awesome deal!



Thanks alot, was waiting for a good offer on the GOTY edition ^^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 13, 2012)

Absolution said:


> Thanks alot, was waiting for a good offer on the GOTY edition ^^



Awesome game man. You are gonna enjoy it if you like Batman. It really shows what Physix can do.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 13, 2012)

Got some great memories of these games.

*Mortal Kombat: Arcade Kollection (Steam)*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/gb/en/pc/games/action/mortal-kombat-arcade-kollection/

GMG 35% off code *WINTR-SRVEY-42012* - £1.36
GMG 25% off code *GMG25-CZPYL-D5MQ6* - £1.57


----------



## manofthem (Dec 13, 2012)

Steam's Weekend Deals

Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad GOTY $4.99 and Free Weekend

Crysis Collection $17.49
Crysis 2 Max Edition $9.99
Crysis $4.99
Crysis Warhead $4.99
Crysis Maximum Edition $7.49


----------



## DaC (Dec 13, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Steam's Weekend Deals
> 
> Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad GOTY $4.99 and Free Weekend
> 
> ...



Maybe it's time to get the original one....


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 14, 2012)

DaC said:


> Maybe it's time to get the original one....



If you haven't played it yet, prepare to be amazed


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

Buy it! I got the bundle last time it was that price on steam, I loves it. Totally worth it


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

DaC said:


> Maybe it's time to get the original one....





lyndonguitar said:


> If you haven't played it yet, prepare to be amazed



Guitar is right, instead of a CoD experience, enjoy a world of Korean goodness where you can shoot and destroy almost anything, or even get eaten by a shark . Amazing game!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, never been shark bit, I may have do another replay.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Dec 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Wow, never been shark bit, I may have do another replay.



Swim out as far as you can and watch what happens.......


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

dank1983man420 said:


> Swim out as far as you can and watch what happens.......



Yup.  Or try to swim out/boat out to those military ships and expect a nice explosive welcome.


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol, I never tried that either. I had tons of fun killing crabs with turtles tho.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 14, 2012)

When is the Steam winter sale starting!?


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 14, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> When is the Steam winter sale starting!?



As soon as winter hits Texas during a weekend. It'll be 70 degrees this weekend. Maybe after christmas?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> When is the Steam winter sale starting!?



   I heard Dec 20 - Jan 4....


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 14, 2012)

guess it's time to ditch my origin cry2 that lacks the dlcs.... have to see if account progress carries over with moving config/save files



NinkobEi said:


> As soon as winter hits Texas during a weekend. It'll be 70 degrees this weekend. Maybe after christmas?



http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ne..._crash_on_snowy__ice-covered_roads_11_12_2012


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

"two drivers slid off the road and ended up in a pond."

Every year, it seems like people forget how ice works.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

King Arthur II The Role Playing Game $1.87 w/ code "GMG25-CZPYL-D5MQ6" on GMG


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 14, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Steam's Weekend Deals
> 
> Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad GOTY $4.99 and Free Weekend
> 
> ...



fixed~

i don't know what happened with steam, they corrected the price of Crysis Collection bundling.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 14, 2012)

Gamefly continues their End of the World sales. I'd highlight Borderlands 2 and Torchlight 2. 
Check it out here:

http://www.gamefly.co.uk/download-g...04240,5001737,5001689,5002094,5002451,5004915


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

Syndicate $6.99 free s/h from Newegg. (This game should be on sale again on Amazon for $4.99 soon this month)



SIGSEGV said:


> fixed~
> 
> i don't know what happened with steam, they corrected the price of Crysis Collection bundling.



I'm still seeing the same prices here, maybe different prices for different places?


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 14, 2012)

*Any 2 games for £6*
http://getloadedgo.com/



Spoiler


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

*Longexaspertedsigh* I just bought borderlands for $12 a week ago. This always happens to me


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 14, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *Any 2 games for £6*
> http://getloadedgo.com/
> 
> 
> ...



are these steam redeemable?


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

If you put your mouse over it it says what DRM it has. All those ones are steam except batman


So should I get Total war empire or Total war napoleon?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> If you put your mouse over it it says what DRM it has. All those ones are steam except batman
> 
> 
> So should I get Total war empire or Total war napoleon?



Thanks, Get Empire, Napoleon didn't felt like a full game to me, feels more like Empire's expansion


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

Grr, they wont take my money.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> Grr, they wont take my money.



What happened?


----------



## n-ster (Dec 14, 2012)

I really liked Napoleon but I skipped over Empire


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 14, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I really liked Napoleon but I skipped over Empire



they're pretty much the same except that Napoleon is a smaller and not as grand game. fewer Factions, Smaller Campaign Map, Time frame, etc. although much more refined


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> What happened?



Turned out paypal said I spent too much money this month. Grr you paypal


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 14, 2012)

GOG is having sales as well as giving away a free copy of Duke Nukem 3D


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> GOG is having sales as well as giving away a free copy of Duke Nukem 3D



Good to see you back [H]@RD, haven't heard from you in a bit


----------



## Irony (Dec 14, 2012)

@[H]@RD, everytime I see your name I read: "hoardftuff" lol, maybe its just me


----------



## Techtu (Dec 14, 2012)

Irony said:


> @[H]@RD, everytime I see your name I read: "hoardftuff" lol, maybe its just me



I usually see "HardStaff" and think Gandalf is that really you...


----------



## Frick (Dec 14, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> *Any 2 games for £6*
> http://getloadedgo.com/
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nice. I've wanted to play Alpha Protocol.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Dec 14, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I usually see "HardStaff" and think Gandalf is that really you...



Perhaps. . . . .


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 14, 2012)

Bought myself Crysis Maximum Edition for 5 Euro on Steam.

Now this might not be big news but... I already have the games. Just wanted to play again and get over the hassle of installing from discs and patching all over again. Gotta love Steam.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 14, 2012)

Im sure this has been discussed somewhere, but what would happen to all of our games if Valve suddenly went kaput? My theory is we'd all be allowed to download the games we own and there would be some kind of DRM-release patch akin to when Neo beat Mr. Smith in the Matrix.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Im sure this has been discussed somewhere, but what would happen to all of our games if Valve suddenly went kaput? My theory is we'd all be allowed to download the games we own and there would be some kind of DRM-release patch akin to when Neo beat Mr. Smith in the Matrix.



We'd all be upset and yet take solace in that the majority of our Steam game catalog was purchased at 75% off


----------



## Guitar (Dec 14, 2012)

That. And Valve has also mentioned something about all users entitled to other copies or something if it did go down - but I don't know. They aren't going anywhere soon...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2012)

Both deals now dead 
The Most Serious Bundle Ever (Serious Sam) $9.99, Steam
Syndicate $4.99, Origin


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 15, 2012)

*Sleeping Dogs (Steam) - £7.99*
http://www.simplygames.com/info/19518/Sleeping-Dogs-CD-KEY-Download-PC


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 15, 2012)

Alice: Madness Returns for $5.99 or $4.50 with 25% off code: GMG25-CFGY3-4THJI
Dead Space 2  for $5.99 or $4.50 with 25% off code: GMG25-CFGY3-4THJI
*Both are Origin DRM and 25% code expires on Tuesday 18th Dec 2012 at 12GMT.*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 15, 2012)

The Secret World $14.99 on Amazon.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 15, 2012)

*XCOM Enemy Unknown (Steam) - £12.99*
http://www.simplygames.com/info/19729/XCOM-Enemy-Unknown-CD-KEY-Download-PC


----------



## Guitar (Dec 15, 2012)

manofthem said:


> The Secret World $14.99 on Amazon.



Wish this was Steam registrable, really wanted to try this out. Maybe Winter Sale will have it.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2012)

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition on Steam for $9.99


----------



## jagd (Dec 15, 2012)

I understand your point with usual games but secret world is a MMO ,I dont think to be on steam or not  a problem for a MMO 



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Wish this was Steam registrable, really wanted to try this out. Maybe Winter Sale will have it.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 15, 2012)

jagd said:


> I understand your point with usual games but secret world is a MMO ,I dont think to be on steam or not  a problem for a MMO



Yes, but I like to log playtime, have an easy way to add people, be able to download it whenever I want directly from Steam, etc. Unless the game isn't offered on Steam, I want it on Steam. Just a preference.


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 16, 2012)

Amazon Digital Deals

Oh So Fine bundle - $9.99, all Steam
-Stacking
-Psychonauts
-Costume Quest

Dungeon Defenders - 2pack - $4.99, steam

Bioshock Dual Pack - $4.99, steam

2K Strategy Super Pack - $19.90, all steam
-Civ 5 GOTY
-Civ 5 Gods and Kings
-Civ IV complete
-Stronghold Collection

The WTF pack - $9.90, all steam
-Borderlands GOTY
-The Darkness II
-Duke Nukem Forever

Desert To Sea bundle - $9.99, all steam
-Bioshock 1
-Bioshock 2
-Spec Ops The Line

2K Mega Pack - $29.90, all steam except CivCity: Rome
-Bioshock 2 
-Bioshock 
-Borderlands Game of the Year Edition 
-CivCity: Rome 
-Duke Nukem Forever Complete Pack
-Mafia II
-Sid Meier's Civilization V: Game of the Year Edition 
-Sid Meiers Civilization IV: The Complete Edition
-The Stronghold Collection 

2K Shooter Pack - $9.99, all steam
-Biochock 1
-Bioshock 2
-Duke Nukem Forever COmplete
-Borderland GOTY

and others deals here.


----------



## NHKS (Dec 16, 2012)

^ those are some great deals! except they are only for purchase in US(?)

Witcher 2: AoK Enhanced Edition for $14.99 ($11.25 after 25% voucher code GMG25-CFGY3-4THJI) on GMG


----------



## Guitar (Dec 16, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Amazon Digital Deals
> 
> 
> and others deals here.



Some great deals there, I bought PayDay 4 pack and gave one to a friend and will probably give one away and maybe use one for another account.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Amazon Digital Deals
> 
> Oh So Fine bundle - $9.99, all Steam
> -Stacking
> ...



Those are some mighty good deals!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't wait for the winter sale!!! i'm so excited


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 16, 2012)

It is an ongoing winter sale. I find Steam to be no longer the first choice.


----------



## DaC (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh man... amazon won't take my orders.... =(


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 17, 2012)

Doom3 BFG edition on sale (65% OFF). Steam redeemable. 

Imo it's a steal for that price if you like corridor shooters and never played Doom.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2012)

When will Steam start its Winter Solstice of wallet rape?


----------



## Irony (Dec 17, 2012)

Probably right before paypal unfreezes my account


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When will Steam start its Winter Solstice of wallet rape?



Dec 20 to Jan 4


----------



## DaC (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this winter sale from steam, that good ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2012)

DaC said:


> Is this winter sale from steam, that good ?



DaFAQ?!


----------



## Frick (Dec 17, 2012)

Irony said:


> Probably right before paypal unfreezes my account



It will END right after it unfeezes.


----------



## DaC (Dec 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DaFAQ?!



lol.... I know the one they were running late november was nice.... just wondering...


----------



## Guitar (Dec 17, 2012)

DaC said:


> Is this winter sale from steam, that good ?



No it is horrible, they sometimes actually mark up the prices. That is why we're all excited for it.


----------



## DaC (Dec 17, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> No it is horrible, they sometimes actually mark up the prices. That is why we're all excited for it.



If steam was from Brazil, this is what actually would happen.....


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 17, 2012)

DaC said:


> Is this winter sale from steam, that good ?



They put up (already on sale) AAA titles as daily deals for ridiculously low prices. It's really great if you want a particular game, and you can catch a deal like that.


----------



## DaC (Dec 17, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> They put up (already on sale) AAA titles as daily deals for ridiculously low prices. It's really great if you want a particular game, and you can catch a deal like that.



That's the kind of info I wished to know!


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 17, 2012)

Origin 40$ off-One Use
27D27O2M8U25Q6


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Origin 40$ off-One Use
> 27D27O2M8U25Q6



Doesnt work.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Doesnt work.


Oh its only AU


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 17, 2012)

Hitman: Absolution for $20 on Amazon and various on Gamesplanet's Xmas sale


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Steam sale is where you can get AAA brand new titles for $10.

If there is any one reason that PC gaming is better than console, it is the steam sales.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 17, 2012)

All Command&Conquer games for $25 on Gamersgate (17 games)



3870x2 said:


> Steam sale is where you can get AAA brand new titles for $10.
> 
> If there is any one reason that PC gaming is better than console, it is the steam sales.



I have to disagree, I think Steam sales are actually harm PC gaming on the long run, but (as a customer) I agree that low prices are very tempting.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 17, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> All Command&Conquer games for $25 on Gamersgate (17 games)
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree, I think Steam sales are actually harm PC gaming on the long run, but (as a customer) I agree that low prices are very tempting.



No they don't. 

If they did you would not have had all the publishers supporting the sales. In fact the sales generate more revenue on the whole. These are digital games and represent sunk costs for the most part so there is no variable cost such as physical disks or logistics involved.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> All Command&Conquer games for $25 on Gamersgate (17 games)
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree, I think Steam sales are actually harm PC gaming on the long run, but (as a customer) I agree that low prices are very tempting.



Your disagreement isn't with me.  There are professionals who get paid decide these kinds of things.  

I have a five year old daughter who may disagree with me on some things.  I imagine this is akin to how those analysts view your disagreement. 

FYI for anyone else: as far as I can see, GamersGate is for EU only.


----------



## Frick (Dec 17, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> All Command&Conquer games for $25 on Gamersgate (17 games)



I have the First Decade box which is everything up to Generals with expansion. Never got into the series after Tiberan Sun (which I liked a lot). Except Renegade, I still think that was a decent game and is definitively something I'd like to see more off in point.

EDIT: Why would Steam sales harm PC gaming in the long run?


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 17, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I have a five year old daughter who may disagree with me on some things.  I imagine this is akin to how those analysts view your disagreement.


Wait for it when she will be 13 



3870x2 said:


> FYI for anyone else: as far as I can see, GamersGate is for EU only.


It's *$*25

edit.: 





Frick said:


> Why would Steam sales harm PC gaming in the long run?


It's economics, continuous sales erodes the value of the products on the market, which leads to a quality degradation. It will end up like the movies in Hollywood, publishers will only jump into remakes and new franchise episodes with 100% success probability. Nobody will risk anything, innovation will come to end on the PC, and will only happen in some indie titles if it goes like this in the future.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 18, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Wait for it when she will be 13
> 
> 
> It's *$*25
> ...



It has been proven that Steam sales do not affect regular sales. The game continues to sell before and after their sales at the same rate. The difference being the huge spike in sales. It actually helps sales by a whole lot through 


A: Word of Mouth 
and B: people who wouldn't normally buy the game paying for it
There is virtually no overhead in videogame sales since they are all digitally distributed. It's not like they have to make a dvd and mail the game to you.

Here's a link to an article: http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/...nts_really_affect_your_games.php#.UM-653czSWY


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 18, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Wait for it when she will be 13
> 
> 
> It's *$*25
> ...



More revenue does not erode quality, it's actually quite the opposite. As the return increases there is more initiative for investment and the risks are in fact reduced. As for quality, assuming the consumer demands 'quality' that is what will be supplied. 'Quality' is highly subjective anyway and would depend on the consumer, not the supplier, as there is no shortage of games. 

I also do not see where you reached the conclusion that continuous sales erode the value of the product. I am guessing you meant that by reducing price the item moves towards being considered 'inferior goods'? I would imagine that would depend entirely on consumer preference, I should also add that improved sales volumes lead to economies of scale which means reduces costs without a reduction in quality.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 18, 2012)

I missed his point, entirely.


----------



## Irony (Dec 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> FYI for anyone else: as far as I can see, GamersGate is for EU only.



At checkout you can pick euro, gbp or usd


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> You missed his point, entirely.



I think I pretty much summed everything up. If you think I missed his point, then please tell me where I missed it because it seems to me like his point was extremely obvious, and I think you missed my point, entirely. 

Anyway, I don't want to come out of this looking big headed and should not have jumped into this conversation in the first place. It's just that when people say it's economics and come out with reasons that have absolutely nothing to do with economics, it leads me to inadvertently reply. The last part is pretty relevant to your comments too,  *MT Alex*.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for putting my name in bold type, it looks smashing.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 18, 2012)

You're welcome. It's something I always do to show the importance of other peoples' contribution.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 18, 2012)

The point is, If i understood correctly, that Steam sales do not affect regular sales. But provides them additional, would never have earned, profit. If a game is good, e.g. Skyrim, Many people would buy it at full price, this will be the *regular sales* and  it will sell well until revenue turns into profit.

Now there are people who would never buy Skyrim at that price, never ever. maybe just pirate it. Unless it goes down in price for like 75% that may get them to finally buy the game to get the feeling of having a legit game. That's the *additional sales*. 

The games didn't devaluate and Steam didn't lose any money. Digital Distribution is very cheap, you just need a large storage and fast upload, you don't need to make a single Disc/Labelling/Manual/Shipping per Customer.

If they don't make sales. those people that would never buy the game, will never ever get the game, and those who would buy the game at full price, will still get the game.


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 18, 2012)

edited.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 18, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> I think I pretty much summed everything up. If you think I missed his point, then please tell me where I missed it because it seems to me like his point was extremely obvious, and I think you missed my point, entirely.



I stand corrected.  I just went back to the OP, after skimming his quoted post, and the inference I drew has no bearing on what the heck he posted about.  I had some kind of Oscar Wilde "avoid all things popular" diatribe going on in my head, and it clearly has nothing to do with his post.  Sorry about that, but not about the bold type jazz.


----------



## DaC (Dec 18, 2012)

Well... I personally have spent more than $100 in the last month on games on steam.... I really refused the steam idea, because I'm old school ( have been into gaming since mid 80's) and I don't like clouds (although it's a pretty nice stuff as I can see now).

Ask me how much I've spent on gaming on the last 10 years ? Well... just a clue... around $100... I actually had stopped gaming for around 3 years because prices were non sense to me and because I'm too old to go through all the piracy roads hassle......

Nowadays I actually don't bother to wait a year or a little less to get sweet games for around $5.... or $10 bucks.... rather than downloading from places all of us know... and I'm not alone on this boat... many friends of mine think alike.... I can see these sales saving rather than killing this industry.... indie games are there to show how it must be done...


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey Alex, what part of the Big Sky you from? Missoula here


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 18, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I stand corrected.  I just went back to the OP, after skimming his quoted post, and the inference I drew has no bearing on what the heck he posted about.  I had some kind of Oscar Wilde "avoid all things popular" diatribe going on in my head, and it clearly has nothing to do with his post.  Sorry about that, but not about the bold type jazz.



That's fine, no hard feelings. Though, I would suggest being a little more considerate about other peoples' views and thoughts as even when you disagree about something it's both thoughtful and mature to give a reason for it rather than simply dismiss other people's views, regardless of how wrong they may be. 

Also, regarding the bolding. You'll notice that the forum also bolds people's user names in quotes. There's really no reason to be offended (assuming you were), it's just a way of highlighting and giving importance to certain parts i.e user names. I can understand why you misunderstood that, in context. However, it's clear that it was in good faith and I am assuming things get a little heated around here, hence the apprehension.

Anyway, thank you for the apology.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 18, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> It has been proven that Steam sales do not affect regular sales. The game continues to sell before and after their sales at the same rate. The difference being the huge spike in sales. It actually helps sales by a whole lot through
> 
> 
> A: Word of Mouth
> ...



I read sites like gamasutra from the very beginning, and I aware of that article as well, but I don't agree that it will stay like that for long. I'm willing to accept defeat in this argument instead of writing a book here about my views, because it's just not possible to do it on a forum.



BlackZero said:


> I also do not see where you reached the conclusion that continuous sales erode the value of the product. I am guessing you meant that by reducing price the item moves towards being considered 'inferior goods'? I would imagine that would depend entirely on consumer preference, I should also add that improved sales volumes lead to economies of scale which means reduces costs without a reduction in quality.


 No, no they are not considered inferior, they just simply fail to give the same level of satisfaction anymore. The problem is that it's not an open healthy market, but a closed one, because people mostly buy games for full price at release times or wait for sales, which usually happen in every few months. People buying games on Steam for $5-10 3-4 times a year don't value there product as much as people who buy it with the old fashioned way. It's a well-known statistics that most people not even finish their games on Steam anymore, they just buy it because it was 5$, (there are also hard core gamers of course, but they are the minority). 
This is the phenomenon which erodes the quality, it's not the actual quality of the products, but the perceived quality by the consumers because of the too many choices they are “forced” to choose from because of the insanely low prices. This combined with a the paradox of choice what kills the system on the long run in my opinion (it's a very complex subject, perhaps this old video sums up a little portion of it). 
The bottom line is that if consumer satisfaction is going down, revenue will follow on the long run, which leads to reduced income in a closed system. And publishers will eventually invest less into innovation if they keep receiving less money from it, and at the end, imho they will only do COD-14, Mass Effect 9 or Diablo 6 instead, because there is no risk, since no doubt that it will sell well for the full price.

But this is all just my humble opinion, and I'm also secretly hope that I'm wrong tbh because I also like Steam of course, only time will tell.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 18, 2012)

Okay guys lets get back on topic now, any more current deals?


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 18, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Okay guys lets get back on topic now, any more current deals?



Amazon is selling everything now


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 18, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> No, no they are not considered inferior, they just simply fail to give the same level of satisfaction anymore. The problem is that it's not an open healthy market, but a closed one, because people mostly buy games for full price at release times or wait for sales, which usually happen in every few months. People buying games on Steam for $5-10 3-4 times a year don't value there product as much as people who buy it with the old fashioned way. It's a well-known statistics that most people not even finish their games on Steams anymore, they just buy it because it was 5$, (there are also hard core gamers of course, but they are the minority).
> This is the phenomenon which erodes the quality, it's not the actual quality of the products, but the perceived quality by the consumers because of the too many choices they are “forced” to choose from because of the insanely low prices. This combined with a the paradox of choice what kills the system on the long run in my opinion (it's a very complex subject, perhaps this old video sums up a little portion of it).
> The bottom line is that if consumer satisfaction is going down, revenue will follow on the long run, which leads to reduced income in a closed system. And if publishers will eventually invest less into innovation if they keep receiving less money from it, and at the end, imho they will only do COD-14, Mass Effect 9 or Diablo 6 instead, because there is no risk, since no doubt that it will sell well for the full price.
> 
> But this is all just my humble opinion, and I'm also secretly hope that I'm wrong tbh because I also like Steam of course, only time will tell.




I see what you are getting at now, I'll try to answer to the best of my understanding.



Ikaruga said:


> they just simply fail to give the same level of satisfaction anymore



That's very subjective, quite true, but subjective none the less as even though you may stop purchasing it does not mean others will as the publishers are also doing a certain amount of market analysis and know who their target audience is. There's lots of young people who are experiencing gaming for the first time, then there's other parts of the world which are becoming more and more developed and starting to become part of the target market. 

In reality, well my opinion, as the market is increasing the publishers are seeing that by reducing prices they are able to tap into a much larger market and in fact their revenue goes up on the whole. Having said that, you are assuming that a less expensive per unit value may mean lower quality or less dedication from the designers. This isn't entirely necessary as the new demographic being introduced is going to be the lower income/less developed market and therefore the lower value should be considered just as valuable to said segment when seen relatively so they will not give up that money that easily either.

I believe what is really happening is that as the market matures the cost per unit has fallen, especially in regards to digital downloads. Meaning publishers can charge less without noticing any drop in revenue, though I understand that this was not your point as such, what you are getting at is that the market is leading to a more standardised, almost monotonous, product that simply will not appeal to you. The key word being you.

I actually completely agree with you on that, though I do not believe the standardisation of the gaming industry in terms of the annual cod and battlefield games is down to the price being charged. That aspect of the market, in my view, is actually quite separate from the economic reality i.e the cods games are what people want and the prices being charged are due to the equilibrium of market conditions, product quality is also important, but it is market forces that dictate price, not just game designers.

Regarding the paradox of choice. Again, as explained above, that dilemma, if I may call it that, is a luxury only a small number of the target market will enjoy. Most people will not be buying games just for the sake of it but only a very small number. Also, in the long run, choice is good as it leads to competition and a such an improvement in perceived quality. What you are arguing is similar to the argument of free markets vs closed markets, it's a step backwards to take away choice.

Lastly, perceived value. Value is extremely subjective, and in many ways the whole basis of this conversation. Your idea of value is based on your current disposable income, and how you saw the world when you were younger, and felt about games. You see the world has changed, when we were younger gaming was more of a niche and a luxury good, hence the higher prices. What I'm trying to say is that just because we have more choice, more products, doesn't mean the products are any worse, but just that we have to make better choices. 

It's actually good for the average gamer that there's more choice, it's also true that this means that much more generic dumbed down games are effecting the population, and it would be accurate to say this is a negative outcome, but in the end it's down to our choices and we just have to choose the correct games, and they'll even cost us less. It's a simple matter of making the right choices and giving people the opportunity to improve themselves with their own free will.


Edit:

And to sum up where the market is leading in terms of quality when buying the usual 'franchise'. I actually do indeed hold a similar view in regards to declining quality, however, there are times where I feel that view is not justified. For e.g. I have owned battlefield 3 since it was released and I was so dead set on the view that the single player component will be the usual generic campaign that I never even tried playing past the first section of the game. That was until yesterday, then I saw (and played) the following. When I was younger, and games cost more, I did not play or see anything that came anywhere near this level of quality. I might not be paying as much per game but when I see quality I sure do value it.


*Battlefield 3 PC DX11 (Max Settings) Jet Fighter Mission HD 1200p*


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 18, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> When I was younger, and games cost more, I did not play or see anything that came anywhere near this level of quality.



Very true. Just got Aftermath from Gamefly. Oddly enough Origin still not showing availability.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 18, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> I see what you are getting at now, I'll try to answer to the best of my understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First of all, Thank you for your reply (and please excuse my English). 
I understand your view (which *mostly same as my personal view* on the subject btw), but I  think I was not pressing enough that I examining the economics aspect of the issue and not how I see things because of my earlier personal experience.

But there are some differences in our opinions as well, because there are other important factors in the "equation" here.


You are mentioning the developers several times, but the devs are hopeless when it comes to the will of the publishers, it's irrelevant what they want or how they want it. The sad reality nowadays is that you go indie style or go big, but then the publisher will dictate the ways and hows. 
There was a talk with some analyst from Valve about how the majority of the Steam users never finish their games (I'm unable to find a citation about this, I spent almost 30 mins looking everywhere, but I have no idea where I red or saw it, sorry:/), and this is a big shift compared to the early gaming days, when the majority of people finished most of the AAA games they owned. I think it was like that because the expectations were lower that time, and it was easier to achieve satisfaction and/or catharsis. And the majority is always mostly casuals not the 5% enthusiasts.
In my opinion, Steam steps over the threshold when the availability of too many games actually hurt business-  (and as a honest side-note: I'm also frightened about the possibility that we are looking forward times when we will only able to get applications and games on services like Steam and only run them on Steam approved hardware on the TV in our living rooms or on our mobiles/handhelds, because there is a level of standardization which makes things worse and not better.)
Also don't forget that Steam is indeed a very restricted market from the developers point of view, you have to agree with things like you will only publish your add-ons and DLC's via Steam and many other "not really nice" things happening there (probably the reason why EA and the others started their own similar solutions), so these restrictions almost force you to compete with the other publishers like how music bands or movies compete in the media or in the movies, which was my point.
I think that they are actually noticing a drop in revenue (except in the cases of blockbusters like COD ofc) because the cost of developing an AAA title increases as well. If you watch the credits of a new AAA game now, you will see that an insane amount of people were working on it, a population of a small town, even the sum of the salaries alone is a probably quite a big number let alone the (larger) rest of the costs (running costs, marketing, support, etc).

The above being said, I do love Steam, I love how awesome games Valve are making, the team they hired there is truly remarkable in terms of talent and dedication, I love that they going towards Linux now, and all the other things they gave to the PC-gaming community, but - in my opinion - Miracles like Minecraft could never have happened on Steam, and we are all worship the "evil of future" here

The bottom line is that I truly understand your views, which is the view of the majority of the Internet and the gaming industry, and I also understand that I'm the minority here and my view is probably flawed, but this is how I see things atm, can't really help it now.

*ps.:* I agree about your enthusiast comment on the graphics of Bf3, luckily some PC engines are indeed still better (for now) compared to their console counterparts.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 18, 2012)

Tl;Dr. Need more deals!!!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

GoG is having some good sales.  If that is your thing (it is mine) then check them out.

You can never get enough of baulders gate / IWD / NWN.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> GoG is having some good sales.  If that is your thing (it is mine) then check them out.
> 
> You can never get enough of baulders gate / IWD / NWN.



NWN, Plantinum and 2, dare i say thousands of hours of gameplay


----------



## BlackZero (Dec 18, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Very true. Just got Aftermath from Gamefly. Oddly enough Origin still not showing availability.



I did see them on the origin launcher app, but it was showing them all wrong as I already own back to karkand yet it was giving me the option to re-buy it while logged in. It all needs fixing.

Aftermath also reminds me that I should have picked up the premier deal on GMG a month or so ago. 




Ikaruga said:


> First of all, Thank you for your reply (and please excuse my English).
> I understand your view (which *mostly same as my personal view* on the subject btw), but I  think I was not pressing enough that I examining the economics aspect of the issue and not how I see things because of my earlier personal experience.
> 
> But there are some differences in our opinions as well, because there are other important factors in the "equation" here.
> ...



I'm going to try to be really brief here , just so we can get back on topic. 

Regarding the publishers. I agree they are too big for the developers but that isn't necessarily a bad thing as it's give and take as even the publishers want to make money and that requires a certain level of perceived quality.

Regarding people not finishing games, this is true. Though it's because games are no longer a luxury item. So we can buy more and finish less, whether that's a good thing or a bad thing depends on the person in question. End of the day the nature of the product has changed.

Again, steam does not hurt business. This has already been covered. The gaming market is larger and more robust than ever. Steam is itself a product of the maturing market using data transfers and the internet to reduce costs and maximise distribution. It's a actually a major win for game related enterprises. The second part is interesting, a future controlled by steam like entities. This in itself is possible, but it is also happening already and if it does happen it will be a progression of the market and our on-line experiences in general, it's not really related to games as such.

The steam being restrictive part you are correct about, that is precisely why we need competition in the form of things like origin. I personally do not mind buying EA games on origin, in fact from your own thoughts it's clear that it's a good thing, competition is a good thing.

There is no drop in revenue, yes you can speculate that smaller developers aren't as well off, but that's to be expected. It's a free market, if indie developers can't produce good games then they will die out. Yes we can provide assistance where possible, but we can not hold their hands either, as otherwise we are limiting progression and market evolution. Let nature take it's course and only step in where it's necessary. This is the basis of a free market. And from what I can see it's doing perfectly well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 18, 2012)

Blackzero and lyndonguitar, PLEASE take this debate to PM's cause it is completely derailing this thread and we need this thread for good deal announcements.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 18, 2012)

BlackZero said:


> Aftermath also reminds me that I should have picked up the premier deal on GMG a month or so ago



GMG was showing release date 20.12 so I was a bit worried. Decided to go with Gamefly and play right away today.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 18, 2012)

So anyways, I hope FC3 goes on sale during the Steam sale so that I can finally get it. If not I'm just gonna buy it outright, really want to play it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> So anyways, I hope FC3 goes on sale during the Steam sale so that I can finally get it. If not I'm just gonna buy it outright, really want to play it.



+1, been hearing a lot about it lately.  I still will not buy it outright, but even the smallest sale will coax me into buying it.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 18, 2012)

Gamefly had BF3 for $13 but looks like it's out of stock already (I don't see it anymore at least), but they still have Mass Effect 3 for $12 and Max Payne for $15 if anyone interested

*ps.:*
@everybody: Sorry about for flooding the thread, thanks for your patience
@BlackZero: thanks for your reply


----------



## DaC (Dec 18, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Gamefly had BF3 for $13 but looks like it's out of stock already (I don't see it anymore at least), but they still have Mass Effect 3 for $12 and Max Payne for $15 if anyone interested
> [/SIZE]


OH God... Oh God... (Sheldon Says) 

BF3 / Far Cry  3 / Max Payne 3 / Are 3 of my most wanted right now..... but I'll wait to check what steam has to offer after tomorrow....

The only one I'll probably won't be able to wait till it get on sale is Simcity as soon it's out....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2012)

DaC said:


> OH God... Oh God... (Sheldon Says)
> 
> BF3 / Far Cry  3 / Max Payne 3 / Are 3 of my most wanted right now..... but I'll wait to check what steam has to offer after tomorrow....
> 
> The only one I'll probably won't be able to wait till it get on sale is Simcity as soon it's out....



Let me know how much BF3 is on Steam!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 19, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Gamefly had BF3 for $13 but looks like it's out of stock already (I don't see it anymore at least), but they still have Mass Effect 3 for $12 and Max Payne for $15 if anyone interested
> 
> *ps.:*
> @everybody: Sorry about for flooding the thread, thanks for your patience
> @BlackZero: thanks for your reply



There's one I have forgotten about, Mass Effect is the first sale that sounds appealing to me, and maybe the Max Payne.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Let me know how much BF3 is on Steam!



LOL i hope he realises BF3 will never be on steam.


----------



## DaC (Dec 19, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> There's one I have forgotten about, Mass Effect is the first sale that sounds appealing to me, and maybe the Max Payne.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> LOL i hope he realises BF3 will never be on steam.









haha... scrap BF3 from my plans then...
now you must have an idea for how long I was out from gaming life...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Gamefly had BF3 for $13 but looks like it's out of stock already (I don't see it anymore at least), but they still have Mass Effect 3 for $12 and Max Payne for $15 if anyone interested



Max Payne 3 wow, I might actually buy this


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 19, 2012)

Hitman: Absolution for $20 at Amazon

Activates on Steam.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 19, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Hitman: Absolution for $20 at Amazon
> 
> Activates on Steam.



I don;t suppose anybody would be willing to help me out and purchase this for me if i were to xfer the funds to them by paypal?


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 19, 2012)

silkstone said:


> I don;t suppose anybody would be willing to help me out and purchase this for me if i were to xfer the funds to them by paypal?



Just make an account with a fake address in the USA, as long as you buy digital downloads you'll be fine.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 19, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> Just make an account with a fake address in the USA, as long as you buy digital downloads you'll be fine.



It requires a US billing address. I have a US delivery address, however my cc is registered to where i live


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 19, 2012)

silkstone said:


> It requires a US billing address. I have a US delivery address, however my cc is registered to where i live



I've done this before (and I'm not in the US).
You will not be physically billed, so make a fake billing address and presto.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 19, 2012)

silkstone said:


> It requires a US billing address. I have a US delivery address, however my cc is registered to where i live



You only need a billing address on Amazon, however, be advised that you are breaking the rules, so your account might be removed (it's highly unlikely tho).

http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

Dishonored - $30 at GMG  

Fallout New Vegas $10 at GMG 

Doom 3 BFG $10 at GMG 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Let me know how much BF3 is on Steam!





MT Alex said:


> There's one I have forgotten about, Mass Effect is the first sale that sounds appealing to me, and maybe the Max Payne.



these 2 guys avatars always confuse me


----------



## DaC (Dec 19, 2012)

how do I know if these Amazon and Gamefly DLs are region protected without buying it ?


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 19, 2012)

DaC said:


> how do I know if these Amazon and Gamefly DLs are region protected without buying it ?



which games are you referring to?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 19, 2012)

Steam sale....

Come one:
Hitman
XCOM
Farcry3
Battlefield3
..
...
...

shoot I am going to have to get a bigger SSD


----------



## DaC (Dec 19, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> which games are you referring to?



Battle Field 3... and maybe Max Payne 3, but Max will hold to steam sale...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

Battlefield 3 isnt on steam


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 19, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Dishonored - $30 at GMG
> 
> Fallout New Vegas $10 at GMG
> 
> ...


Only the Fallout price is correct for me.  The others are on sale, but not to the extent that you have posted.

Doom III: $15
Dishonored: $45


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Let me know how much BF3 is on Steam!





MT Alex said:


> There's one I have forgotten about, Mass Effect is the first sale that sounds appealing to me, and maybe the Max Payne.





3870x2 said:


> Only the Fallout price is correct for me.  The others are on sale, but not to the extent that you have posted.
> 
> Doom III: $15
> Dishonored: $45



they've changed the price now


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 19, 2012)

DaC said:


> how do I know if these Amazon and Gamefly DLs are region protected without buying it ?



Amazon is not selling download outside US and Gamefly will notify you when you want to buy if it's available in your region.


----------



## DaC (Dec 19, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Amazon is not selling download outside US and Gamefly will notify you when you want to buy if it's available in your region.



Ok, I get this part, but what I want to know is If a friend on the US buys it for me, will I be able to active it on my steam or origin accounts ?


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 19, 2012)

DaC said:


> Ok, I get this part, but what I want to know is If a friend on the US buys it for me, will I be able to active it on my steam or origin accounts ?



I think Googling will be the best option here, it's hard to tell from a US source if a game is US-region locked.

Sorry to state the obvious


----------



## Guitar (Dec 19, 2012)

DaC said:


> Ok, I get this part, but what I want to know is If a friend on the US buys it for me, will I be able to active it on my steam or origin accounts ?



Keys are region free AFAIK.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 19, 2012)

Darksiders 2 for $12.49 at getgamesgo:

http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/darksiders-ii


----------



## NHKS (Dec 19, 2012)

Steam Winter sale most likely from 20 Dec(tomorrow) - 4 Jan


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 19, 2012)

NHKS said:


> Steam Winter sale most likely from 20 Dec(tomorrow) - 4 Jan



speculative, but most likely this will be the case.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 19, 2012)

Gog is selling "everything" now for a day


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 19, 2012)

I love it : End of the world Sale   "Everything must go, go go!!"



edit: Hahahaha "Santa Snapped!"


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 19, 2012)

I get to post a deal for once? Yay! New HIB
Snapshot
Binding of Isaac
Shank 2
Closure
Indie Game: The Movie

BTA gets you:
Dungeon Defenders + DLC
Legends of Grimrock

http://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 20, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> I get to post a deal for once? Yay! New HIB
> Snapshot
> Binding of Isaac
> Shank 2
> ...



Also comes w/ the game soundtracks in FLAC and MP3.  Dungeon defenders alone is worth getting this for, the game is phenomenal.  Haven't even cracked open the others yet.


----------



## Absolution (Dec 20, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Gog is selling "everything" now for a day



Witcher 2 ED for 7.49$

Good thing there is no timer on it, gonna see if Steam has a lower price during the sale.

Anyone got promo codes that could work on GoG?


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 20, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> Also comes w/ the game soundtracks in FLAC and MP3.  Dungeon defenders alone is worth getting this for, the game is phenomenal.  Haven't even cracked open the others yet.



How to get the steam key?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2012)

Ikaruga said:


> Gog is selling "everything" now for a day


Big THANK YOU on that one!  Just grabbed:
Startopia
Ground Control 2: Operation Exodus SE
The Witcher: Enhanced Edition
The Witcher 2: Assassins Of Kings
Dungeon Keeper™
Dungeon Keeper™ 2
Magic Carpet™
Populous™
Populous™ 2: Trials of the Olympian Gods
Populous™: The Beginning
Theme Hospital
Syndicate™

For just under $28!  

Ends in 10 hours...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 20, 2012)

For those who are waiting for the upcoming Steam Winter Sale 2012 (Dec 20, 10 am PST), I recommend you to read this guide to get the most out of the sale.


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 20, 2012)

Darksiders Franchise Pack start now for $13.19 at Amazon. Grab yours now!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00APOVDDY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Darksiders Franchise Pack start now for $13.19 at Amazon. Grab yours now!
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00APOVDDY/?tag=tec06d-20



Thanks for this, might actually buy Darksiders 2.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 20, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for this, might actually buy Darksiders 2.



If you enjoyed the first which was a big surprise, you'll like this one too. Pure hack'n'slash fun.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> For those who are waiting for the upcoming Steam Winter Sale 2012 (Dec 20, 10 am PST), I recommend you to read this guide to get the most out of the sale.



Awesome idea on the wishlist....adding The Walking Dead, Far Cry 3, Borderlands 2, The Secret World, Dishonored DLC....gotta find moar!


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 20, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> For those who are waiting for the upcoming Steam Winter Sale 2012 (Dec 20, 10 am PST), I recommend you to read this guide to get the most out of the sale.


I wanted to post that video. 
Bah, humbug.








Cool tips. Mine come down to:

The first 3 hours of the sale = "Error 503" everywhere.
Be patient, your game will be at 75% off eventually.
Have cash ready, BEFORE the sale starts (preferably in your Steam wallet).
BE PATIENT, your game WILL BE at 75% off EVENTUALLY.
Wait until the very last day for your desired game to be at 75%, if needed, don't give in.
Buy HIB 7.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 20, 2012)

Doesn't the sale theoretically start today?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2012)

I think it starts at noon CST or in 1.5 hours.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think it starts at noon CST or in 1.5 hours.



They should have "internet" time. Make all this time zone stuff so much simpler.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> They should have "internet" time. Make all this time zone stuff so much simpler.



Best idea I have heard in some time.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 20, 2012)

45 mins to go!



WhiteLotus said:


> They should have "internet" time. Make all this time zone stuff so much simpler.



Awesome idea. I won't have to use this all the time


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

Valve will still have "Valve Time", so that wouldn't matter. Lol.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope they aren't sold out before I get off of work


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 20, 2012)

I just bought Valve Complete pack for 50$!!!

Valve Pack http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18702/

2k Pack http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18726/

THQ Pack http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18778/

Bethesda Pack http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18743/

Square Enix Pack http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18680/

Ubisoft Pack http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18712/


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmmm, buy 

The complete Prince Of Persia Pack on Steam for  - £27.94
Or buy them all individually also on a steam at a cost of - £10.81 ???  LOL Wut??


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 20, 2012)

?Ah so  many games that I want.... buy now or buy later??


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2012)

If they are individual deals, and not flash/daily deals, that other link says wait until the end of the sale to buy them. The could go on sale for less in the mean time and you'll be SOL. That is probably what I'll end up doing.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not supposed to buy more games until I finish the ones I have...or at least play 5 minutes of each one I have. 

damn you steam. 
Would love a pack that includes all quake, doom, and rage. but not the other stuff. Elder scrolls I already have, others don't peak my interest.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> They should have "internet" time. Make all this time zone stuff so much simpler.


Hence "1.5 hours."  Durations are constant for everyone, everywhere. 

If you have your time settings right on the forum, you could look at when that post was made, add 1.5 hours to it, and get the time in your time zone.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hence "1.5 hours."  Durations are constant for everyone, everywhere.
> 
> If you have your time settings right on the forum, you could look at when that post was made, add 1.5 hours to it, and get the time in your time zone.



But all the posts all over the net(announcements, start of events, server downtimes, etc) mentions alot of timezones, UTC, PST, GMT, EST, etc, etc. so having an "Internet Time" will be useful


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hence "1.5 hours."  Durations are constant for everyone, everywhere.
> 
> If you have your time settings right on the forum, you could look at when that post was made, add 1.5 hours to it, and get the time in your time zone.



Screw that. Internet time would be much better then a F#$king math problem.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 20, 2012)

It really would, then it would become a worldwide time, and soon it wont be hours ahead or behind, you'll just have people being awake at 0100-1300 and others waking up at 1900-0500 lol

This sale lasts until the 5th right? I am going to to wait to the very end to buy anything.


----------



## DaC (Dec 20, 2012)

Well guys.... actually there's an Internet time already... it was launched in 1998 by Swatch
http://www.swatch.com/zz_en/internettime/
It's a cool idea, but it hasn't catch yet on the net...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2012)

internet time = GMT


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Anyone care to go in on the Steam Sale Borderlands 4-pack? I have two already, just need two more.*

 This equates to $23 per copy.

 PM me, heat is there V

_X-post from Borderlands 2 topic._


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 21, 2012)

Max Payne 3 15$  - 70% off @gamersgate

is this game still worth to try?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2012)

Max Payne 3 is an amazing game story wise. and its a very solid PC title.


----------



## Irony (Dec 21, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> I'm not supposed to buy more games until I finish the ones I have...or at least play 5 minutes of each one I have.



I feel like I should at least start some of my games before I buy more too lol. 




yogurt_21 said:


> damn you steam.
> Would love a pack that includes all quake, doom, and rage. but not the other stuff. Elder scrolls I already have, others don't peak my interest.



Giveaways!



_JP_ said:


> Have cash ready, BEFORE the sale starts (preferably in your Steam wallet).



Ya. And therin lies my fatal error...

I found out that you cant have your bank account attached to more than three paypal accounts. After that even if you remove it from a previous account you can never use it on paypal again. So I have to make a new bank account before I can buy anything. *insertprofanityhere* you paypal.


----------



## DaC (Dec 21, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> Max Payne 3 15$  - 70% off @gamersgate
> 
> is this game still worth to try?



If only it was steam drm....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2012)

its possible the cd key could be activated on steam


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 21, 2012)

Never thought id say this but in a steam sale all i have gotten so far is 3DMark11 for 50% off haha!


----------



## DaC (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I already took the opportunity to complete my Race07 bundle.... now I got zillions cars and tracks to race.... it's really worth it with the current discount going on "=]]]

Intrusion 2 and Nation Red came along too


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 21, 2012)

Need 1 more for borderlands 2 4-pack, $22.50 for the final entry!


----------



## Irony (Dec 22, 2012)

Dishonored 50% off today on steam. - $29.99
http://store.steampowered.com/app/205100/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 22, 2012)

Future Soldier, Homefront, Dishonored, Hitman are really the only games im interested in right now.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Still need 1 more for Borderlands 2 4-pack, buy in is $20.


----------



## Spiricore (Dec 22, 2012)

EDIT: PM'd user instead.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 22, 2012)

When you buy a collection as a gift, does anybody know if you get the individual games in your inventory or whether it is bundled together?

The THQ pack looks really good and i'd like to support them, but i already own a lot of the games in that collection


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 22, 2012)

silkstone said:


> When you buy a collection as a gift, does anybody know if you get the individual games in your inventory or whether it is bundled together?
> 
> The THQ pack looks really good and i'd like to support them, but i already own a lot of the games in that collection



Nope you don't

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=4502-TPJL-2656


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2012)

GMG deals w/ code "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831" for 30% off 

Sleeping Dogs $11.90 (Steam), and get $4 cash back or $6 credit 

Devil May Cry 4 $4.76 (Steam)

Batman AA $3.49 (Steam)

Batman AC $5.25 (Steam)


----------



## Proph3t (Dec 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> GMG deals w/ code "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831" for 30% off
> 
> Batman AA $3.49 (Steam)
> 
> Batman AC $5.25 (Steam)



woot got both batmans goty for under 10 bucks finally    thanks


----------



## AsRock (Dec 22, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Future Soldier, Homefront, Dishonored, Hitman are really the only games im interested in right now.



I enjoyed Homefront and actually thought it was better than all the COD crap lol.  Sure it's not perfect but did find it a fair amount of fun


----------



## RCoon (Dec 22, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Still need 1 more for Borderlands 2 4-pack, buy in is $20.



count me in, PM'd


----------



## Absolution (Dec 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> GMG deals w/ code "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831" for 30% off
> 
> Sleeping Dogs $11.90 (Steam), and get $4 cash back or $6 credit



Brought! 

Awesome deal. Now Ill wait for Witcher 2 to go on sale again and buy that^^


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 22, 2012)

Steam Santa, please bring me The Witcher 2, Dishonoured and Skyrim. I promise I have been good this year.


----------



## Irony (Dec 23, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> Steam Santa, please bring me The Witcher 2, Dishonoured and Skyrim. I promise I have been good this year.



He done doo'd it. Witcher 2 60% off, dishonored 50% off and skyrim only 33% off. Doubt the first two will get much better, cheapest Ive seen both of them. Skyrim might drop a bit though. Seen it 50% off


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2012)

Ace of Spades is the community choice game for a while ($5):
http://store.steampowered.com/app/224540/




manofthem said:


> GMG deals w/ code "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831" for 30% off
> 
> Sleeping Dogs $11.90 (Steam), and get $4 cash back or $6 credit
> 
> ...


Damn that's tempting but I don't think a lot of those titles have really come up in the Christmas Sale yet.  I'd hate to buy it from GMG only to have it come up at Steam for less and including all the DLCs. 

I wish I knew how long those offers would be good for.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2012)

Gamefly has sales going on, and 20% off with coupon code "HOLIDAY20" code expired
Pic below is the link 








FordGT90Concept said:


> Damn that's tempting but I don't think a lot of those titles have really come up in the Christmas Sale yet.  I'd hate to buy it from GMG only to have it come up at Steam for less and including all the DLCs.
> 
> I wish I knew how long those offers would be good for.



Well the only game I think you should wonder about is Sleeping Dogs on Steam.  They may have a version with all the DLC sometime during the sale, but we can't know prices yet.

Currently on Steam, DMC4 is $6.79, the price at GMG before the code.  Batman AA GOTY has never been under $4.99, and Batman AC GOTY hasn't been under $7.49.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 23, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Gamefly has sales going on, and 20% off with coupon code *HOLIDAY20*
> Pic below is the link
> 
> [url]http://img.techpowerup.org/121223/gamefly.png[/url]
> ...



The holiday20 coupon expired on the 22nd 

Dammit, i submitted an order and it went through, but i used a proxy. Now the payment is under review  I don;t think i'll get the game i wanted as i am not in the US


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 23, 2012)

silkstone said:


> The holiday20 coupon ex[ired on the 22nd



my question is do their games are available (or eligible to purchase) in your country?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2012)

Bah, I wish I saw the Batman games were GotY edition at GMG--I would have bought them.  The $4 off/$6 credit offer expired so they're better priced than Steam but not so appealling anymore.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 23, 2012)

SIGSEGV said:


> my question is do their games are available (or eligible to purchase) in your country?



nope. only US and Canada i believe. Got an e-mail and they are gonna try to call me. I dunno if the number that i had given is actually useable :shadedshu

Edit - I e-mailed them back and told them to cancel the order. I picked it up on steam instead for about $0.60 more

Sorry, double post


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00917DBUE/?tag=tec06d-20
Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition $14.99


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2012)

silkstone said:


> The holiday20 coupon expired on the 22nd
> 
> Dammit, i submitted an order and it went through, but i used a proxy. Now the payment is under review  I don;t think i'll get the game i wanted as i am not in the US



Sorry about it being expired. I tested it right before posting it, and it worked for me, so I thought it was still good. It must have expired right after posting


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2012)

Sniper Elite v2 High Command Edition $12.49 (Steam) at GetGamesGo.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 23, 2012)

Saints Row the Third with all DLC is $7.50 now on Steam.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2012)

2wicked said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00917DBUE/?tag=tec06d-20
> Dark Souls Prepare to Die Edition $14.99



question is tho will it activate on Steam?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2012)

Bought all the Stalker games, and the first Witcher today.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 23, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> question is tho will it activate on Steam?



Says so in the product description. Yes its STEAM! Buybuybuy


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2012)

i would if i had more money at that price with the various mods that improve Dark Souls its a worthy buy just no money this year so i have to pass it up, figured id ask to clear up any potential negatives.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 24, 2012)

Killing floor is now $3.74 available on steam (complete pack = $9.99)

damn, i can't resist to buy this game as i want it badly to be played on my linux machine.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 24, 2012)

Anyone have the link to the website that showed what is currently on sale on Steam? I thought it was on overclock.net but can't find it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2012)

Almost everything is on sale at Steam but most are 33% or less ("holiday sale").  The great deals all appear on www.steampowered.com main page.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 24, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone have the link to the website that showed what is currently on sale on Steam? I thought it was on overclock.net but can't find it.



Yes almost everything is on sale for at least 33%. If you're looking for more discount. You should look at the main page.

There are the daily deals. The list changes everyday. It puts games up to 50-75% discount in that day. and there's the flash deals, It changes every couple of hours, discount's can get up to 90% in this one. 

So, yeah, if you're looking for the cheapest way to buy a said game. Put it on a wishlist and wait for an email if it is on Flash deals(1st priority) or a Daily deals(2nd priority) up to the last day of sale, Jan 4. before finally buying.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 24, 2012)

Come on Far Cry 3, go on sale...you can do it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 24, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Come on Far Cry 3, go on sale...you can do it.



Far Cry 3 is ubisoft's game and got high rating on every review sites, i believe it won't be sale along with assassin's creed 3 unless it's been more than 2 yrs old since its released


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 24, 2012)

AC3 and FC3 might go on sale in the Spring sale but I doubt they'll go on sale in the Holiday sale.  They're too new and Christmas is when most game purchases occur.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2012)

You can always buy it from some site like cdkeyshere, $26
http://cdkeyshere.com/far-cry-3-cd-key.html
I don't think I would, rather wait for a Steam sale or Amazon sale


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Almost everything is on sale at Steam but most are 33% or less ("holiday sale").  The great deals all appear on www.steampowered.com main page.





lyndonguitar said:


> Yes almost everything is on sale for at least 33%. If you're looking for more discount. You should look at the main page.
> 
> There are the daily deals. The list changes everyday. It puts games up to 50-75% discount in that day. and there's the flash deals, It changes every couple of hours, discount's can get up to 90% in this one.
> 
> So, yeah, if you're looking for the cheapest way to buy a said game. Put it on a wishlist and wait for an email if it is on Flash deals(1st priority) or a Daily deals(2nd priority) up to the last day of sale, Jan 4. before finally buying.



Thanks but there was a forum that showed everything that was on sale that day. It also had instructions for those who had never done a Steam sale before. Like putting games in your wish list that you wanted so you could easily watch them.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 25, 2012)

Mass Effect 3 is on sale at Origin for $14.99, and the Digital Deluxe Edition is $19.99.


----------



## Maban (Dec 25, 2012)

I'd appreciate if someone would let me know if/when Risen 2 and Fallout 3 GOTY are on sale.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 25, 2012)

Maban said:


> I'd appreciate if someone would let me know if/when Risen 2 and Fallout 3 GOTY are on sale.


I'm pretty sure if you add it to your wishlist, it alerts you when its on sale? But Otherwise, I'll send you a steam message if I see them on sale.


----------



## DaC (Dec 25, 2012)

Alright guys!!! Max Payne 3 with 75% on Steam!
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/wintersale2012_maxpaynefranchise?snr=1_4_4__806
I just don't know if the DLC package is worth it, what do you guys think ?


So far everything that I wished for made to 75%...... Far Cry 3 is my last one... if anyone here spots it for 75% let me know.... "=]


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 25, 2012)

Guild Wars 2: $30
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091XHZW8/?tag=tec06d-20

X-Com: $25 - STEAM
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ALU5KG/?tag=tec06d-20

Scribblenauts Unlimited: $7.50
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A4MWX04/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## RCoon (Dec 25, 2012)

Still waiting for Borderlands 2 and Farcry 3 to get 75% off!


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 25, 2012)

RCoon said:


> Still waiting for Borderlands 2 and Farcry 3 to get 75% off!



Farcry 3 is ubisoft. you'll be lucky to get 40% off.  Borderlands 2 at 50% is still pretty good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Kinda wished I had picked up Dawnguard


----------



## Irony (Dec 25, 2012)

Maban said:


> I'd appreciate if someone would let me know if/when Risen 2 and Fallout 3 GOTY are on sale.



Risen 2 is 50% off on steam, and fallout 3 is at 40% off





1Kurgan1 said:


> Kinda wished I had picked up Dawnguard



I totally forgot about dawnguard. Did it ever hit 50% off?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah, thats what it was at I think yesterday.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 25, 2012)

Dawnguard will be back. Usually on the last day they bring back every single sale.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2012)

Currently it's on sale for 33% off.


----------



## jed (Dec 26, 2012)

Mass Effect 1 and 2 (Deluxe) is on sale for $10 on Steam.  

Anyone spots a Crysis collection deal for better than $35 let me know.


----------



## DaC (Dec 26, 2012)

If you guys take a look at Awesomenauts.... the 3 Pack deal is very nice actually....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2012)

There are a lot of great deals at Amazon for 2K titles.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=2K+Games&tag=tec06d-20

A lot might be Christmas Day only so hurry if you're interested.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2012)

Saw LEGO Lord of the Rings for $7.50 (Steam) on Amazon and it seems like its decent.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 26, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone have the link to the website that showed what is currently on sale on Steam? I thought it was on overclock.net but can't find it.



http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1063765  ?


----------



## Guitar (Dec 26, 2012)

Really want to play The Secret World...but I don't want it to go on sale after I buy it for 25% off. Eff. Steam sales is a love/hate relationship. Lol.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 26, 2012)

End of year Sales on GMG. 

http://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-deals/
http://www.greenmangaming.com/end-2012-sale-2/
http://www.greenmangaming.com/end-2012-sale-3/
http://www.greenmangaming.com/end-2012-sale-4/
http://www.greenmangaming.com/end-2012-sale-5/
http://www.greenmangaming.com/end-2012-sale-6/

best deals for me are. 
Arma 2 Combined Ops - $17.99,                            $12.5 with 30% voucher: GMG30-DPLIM-DN831
Batman Arkham City: Game of the Year - $11.99,     $8.3 with 30% voucher: GMG30-DPLIM-DN831


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 26, 2012)

GoG has Dungeons & Dragons Deal for $21.41, very good price imo.


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 27, 2012)

GUYS

http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BL2/borderlands-2
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BL2SP/borderlands-2-season-pass

$14.99 + $7.49


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 27, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> guys
> 
> http://www.gamersgate.com/dd-bl2/borderlands-2
> http://www.gamersgate.com/dd-bl2sp/borderlands-2-season-pass
> ...


Me and taco's love you


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Dec 27, 2012)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Me and taco's love you



tacotaco


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sales end.... pricing error.


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry for the off-topic, but dunno where to report this: The link in the email-notification takes me  the wrong (much earlier) post (only happening in this thread), and the only way to fix it is to clear and recreate the cookie, but that's not a permanent solution either, and I have to do it once in a week or so.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 27, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Sales end.... pricing error.



I actually checked out two Season Passes: one at 75% and one at 50%


----------



## mypg0306 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thrackan said:


> I actually checked out two Season Passes: one at 75% and one at 50%



Nice! You grab it on time 

Again, fast grab it http://www.gamersgate.com/DDB-BL24P/borderlands-2-four-pack-bundle for $11.25.


----------



## DaC (Dec 27, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> Nice! You grab it on time
> 
> Again, fast grab it http://www.gamersgate.com/DDB-BL24P/borderlands-2-four-pack-bundle for $11.25.



Must be some bug... to me it shows $5.62, but coming soon 
Will they dare to sell 4 pack for that price ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got Alice 2 for 4.99 on Steam.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2012)

mypg0306 said:


> GUYS
> 
> http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BL2/borderlands-2
> http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-BL2SP/borderlands-2-season-pass
> ...



Must be done with the sale.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 27, 2012)

Wish I would've caught those prices, but I haven't even played BL1 more than an hour so probably smarter to wait until next sale when the DLC + game is under $20...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2012)

Borderlands 2 $21 on GMG w/ "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831"


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 27, 2012)

If someone can buy BL2 on GMG at $21 I will give them $25 (and trade heat) for the code.

Apparently you can't buy 2 per account.

PM if interested, the quickest $4 you've ever made.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 28, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just got Alice 2 for 4.99 on Steam.



I snapped it up also, along with LA Noire Complete Edition. Loving the sale so far.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 28, 2012)

Darksiders 2 $8.75 on GMG w/ "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831"


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 28, 2012)

Borderlands 2 Season Pass $10.50 with "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831"


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 28, 2012)

dang thq pack is getting at me, I'm not supposed to buy more until I at least start the ones I have but dang, 1$ a game plus I could do a 5 game givaway...really tempting. don't have the cash for the bethesda deal (spent the cash of fireworks for new years) but 25$? shoot.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 28, 2012)

I just got Miner Wars. Looking at the screenshots it reminds me heavily of Descent. And I loved that game as a kid.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone here playing Chivalry : Medieval Warfare ? I've just bought it on Steam and it's kinda funky. I still die like crazy but i made few quite nice kills. It's like playing warrior in TES:Skyrim without any magic, with a bit deeper combat system and all this in multiplayer.

If anyone else is playing, maybe we can hang a bit together and slash eachother


----------



## Guitar (Dec 28, 2012)

Have it and played around 30 hours but that was when it came out....need to try it again and see if it has improved any.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 28, 2012)

It's still a bit buggy and feels like some early beta but it's quite addicting.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a honest question. Which one should I get. I have narrowed it down to Homefront: Ultimate Edition or FEAR 3?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 28, 2012)

Sid Meier's Civilization® V 75% off - $9.99 (goty - $12.49/ god and king's dlc is around $7.49)

Amazon's 2K Strategy Super Pack - $19.99

on the other hand GMG has ultimate weapon with XCOM 24 hour deal 50% off - $24.99 (*$ 17.50* with GMG30-DPLIM-DN831 applied)

huge savings from GMG :

XCOM: Enemy Unknown $24.99
Total War Master Collection $22.49
Total War: Shogun 2 Collection $16.99
Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Collection $13.59
Empire: Total War Collection$10.19
Medieval II: Total War Collection $6.79
Napoleon: Total War Collection $10.19
Rome: Total War Collection $4.41

don't forget to add "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831" code


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2012)

Assassins Creed III 25% off on Steam right now.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 28, 2012)

Have to admit,  I'm starting to warm up to steam.  I used to think it was like a trojan ect..  but it's really not that intrusive,  you get good deals on games,  you can backup your saves and reinstall complete with your progress intact.  Just wished I hadn't missed that sale on BD2!


----------



## Zebeon (Dec 28, 2012)

Same hear, use to not like steam, but it is not so bad!! 

Great sales on games for sure!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2012)

Only reason why I put up with Steam's antics (they're frequent and quite horrendous) is because of the deals.


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 29, 2012)

GetGamesGo has all of the Borderlands 2 DLC for half off so if you don't have the season pass now is a good time to pick up the DLC cheap.
http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/borderlands-2-mechromancer-pack-dlc
http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/borderlands-2-captain-scarlett-dlc
http://www.getgamesgo.com/product/borderlands-2-mr-torgues-campaign-of-carnage-dlc


----------



## Guitar (Dec 29, 2012)

Steam's antics? Steam intrusive?
What application are you guys using?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2012)

These are only the tip of the iceberg:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2689901&postcount=38
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2437907&postcount=4
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2331004&postcount=23
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2331055&postcount=32
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2333706&postcount=98
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1949967&postcount=85
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1949985&postcount=89
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1950111&postcount=97
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1682543&postcount=8

In short:
1. It locks up frequently due to inadequate use of asymetrical multithreading (e.g. activating a product, verifying cache).
2. VoIP volume is inconsistent--easier to just use something like Ventrilo or Team Speak.
3. The download/pause/resume/download all buttons behave eratically at best.
4. No option to limit bandwidth usage.
5. Important things (like verify game cache) are buried in menus.
6. Updates when it wants to, not you.
7. Updates have broken the software on more than one occassion.
8. Their servers are inadequate for user load--often slow/no service during sales.
9. Steamworks doesn't allow games to be Large Address Aware patched without an official patch.
10. Logins take forever and often fail.
11. Offline mode doesn't work without being online first.
12. Installing games to its own directory by default is stupid (they're all supposed to be under Program Files, not Program Files\Steam).
13. I've had more problems (unable to play) with Steam's DRM than any other type of DRM.
...the list goes on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2012)

I agree that most of those are problems. But many of them don't matter because if you were to DL these games, you wouldn't be able to ;limit bandwidth. Many games don't have a repair option, so even having an option to verify game cache (thats not seriously that hard to get to) is awesome. VOIP would be nice if it was better, but we have a PC for a reason, theres already so many great options out there dedicated to this. And slow service during sales is a lifetime problem, it's not just with Steam, thats what a sale causes. 

Like I said, I agree with much of that. But when it comes down to it, that stuff doesn't effect me daily, heck even weekely or monthly. Once in a great while one of those might bother me, but it's not very often. Normally I have Steam running, I message my friends, right click the icon in my bar and select the game I want to play, and play it. And I don't have to worry about my kid getting his hands on my games, or my horrible disk management, also nice to have all of my game icons in one location. Which is the most important things to me, these are the reasons I use Steam, and they do benefit me daily, deals are just the topping that makes it even better.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2012)

ford: the voip volume can be solved by disabling a setting in windows, namely the last tab in control panel/sound, it mutes audio when voip is used. disable that, then tell steam to not screw with your volume (as you should in every voip app) and it works well enough... but i prefer teamspeak anyway.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In short:
> 1. It locks up frequently due to inadequate use of asymetrical multithreading (e.g. activating a product, verifying cache).
> 2. VoIP volume is inconsistent--easier to just use something like Ventrilo or Team Speak.
> 3. The download/pause/resume/download all buttons behave eratically at best.
> ...



1. Never had the problem.
2. Don't use it, as like most people if they really want a good dedicated channel.
3. No they don't?
5. Because they are advanced options.
6. Mine auto updates, don't see a problem with that.
7. Once again, not for me.
8. Never experienced this issue bad enough to notice it out of normal behavior. All servers have lower speeds during higher times of traffic...that's how networks work.
10. I have 2 accounts which I log into absolutely fine, and my primary which I login to at least twice a day usually when switching computers. Only fails if I put in the wrong password or have a bad connection.
12. Um...no? The games are in Steam....so it installs them in the Steam folder. It is easier to manage and helps when you uninstall/reinstall Steam to find games.
13. I get the "Not available right now" message every now and then. Usually works 5 minutes later, minimal niggle but not really a huge deal to me.

Really don't see the huge issue here. Whatever small "problems" it might have, the pros FAR outweigh the cons.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2012)

Just because you don't have them doesn't mean they don't exist.  I have issues with Steam on almost a daily basis.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just because you don't have them doesn't mean they don't exist.  I have issues with Steam on almost a daily basis.



Still can't install Steam after all this time.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just because you don't have them doesn't mean they don't exist.  I have issues with Steam on almost a daily basis.



I didn't say they didn't exist. What I am saying is you seem to be nitpicking the software that is otherwise one of the best things that has happened to PC gaming IMO. These are not daily issues and not things that happen often, and on my many Steam installs on different PCs I've never had these problems and haven't heard them from people I talk to that use Steam either. Just giving you my input.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2012)

If it was my program, I'd have all those problems fixed, and others, in less than a week.  They've been present for years and have showed no intent to fix them.  Steam, aside from the sales, is the worst game store I've come across.   Gamer's Gate, Impulse, GOG, Amazon Digital Library, and uPlay are all better.  Origin has its share of problems too but customer service has taken care of it quickly (namely, errors when activing games that were purchased previously/third party).

This isn't the place to be discussing this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I didn't say they didn't exist. What I am saying is you seem to be nitpicking the software that is otherwise one of the best things that has happened to PC gaming IMO. These are not daily issues and not things that happen often, and on my many Steam installs on different PCs I've never had these problems and haven't heard them from people I talk to that use Steam either. Just giving you my input.



People nitpick different things (thinking of another thread here). Whats a small issue to some is a huge issue to others.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2012)

Didn't see these before:



Mussels said:


> ford: the voip volume can be solved by disabling a setting in windows, namely the last tab in control panel/sound, it mutes audio when voip is used. disable that, then tell steam to not screw with your volume (as you should in every voip app) and it works well enough... but i prefer teamspeak anyway.


Communications?  It's set to "Do Nothing."  I don't see any settings like that under Steam/Voice.




1Kurgan1 said:


> But many of them don't matter because if you were to DL these games, you wouldn't be able to ;limit bandwidth.


For sure GOG's downloader does.  HIB's delivered via torrent do too.  This is the 21st century.  There's no excuse not to.




1Kurgan1 said:


> Many games don't have a repair option, so even having an option to verify game cache (thats not seriously that hard to get to) is awesome.


Because it is completely unecessary on all services except, apparently, Steam.  I've installed at least two games that refused to work right until I verified game cache.  I'm talking same day here: install Absolution, can't finish the first level until I verified.  I think it was Saints Row The Third that refused to run at all until the cache was verified.  The pirate version (based on Steam version) of both worked the first time.  How's that for irony? 

I can't name one game in over 15 years that I've had to reinstall (excepting Steam) because of something wrong with the game's file system.




1Kurgan1 said:


> And slow service during sales is a lifetime problem, it's not just with Steam, thats what a sale causes.


They should be prepared for it.  They never really are.


----------



## Absolution (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 3. The download/pause/resume/download all buttons behave eratically at best.
> 6. Updates when it wants to, not you.
> 7. Updates have broken the software on more than one occassion.
> 10. Logins take forever and often fail.
> 11. Offline mode doesn't work without being online first.



These are things I hate about steam too. Especially Offline mode.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> For sure GOG's downloader does.  HIB's delivered via torrent do too.  This is the 21st century.  There's no excuse not to.



I haven't ever bought anything off GOG. I think it's a great service, but I haven't ever felt the need to pick up the older titles off there. But yeah of course torrents do, thats really only 2 services though, and the 2nd is so dependent on the community seeding properly and for a good length of time. I do think this should be added to Steam and many other clients (even updates for MMO games), but for me it's not a deal breaker.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Because it is completely unecessary on all services except, apparently, Steam.  I've installed at least two games that refused to work right until I verified game cache.  I'm talking same day here: install Absolution, can't finish the first level until I verified.  I think it was Saints Row The Third that refused to run at all until the cache was verified.  The pirate version (based on Steam version) of both worked the first time.  How's that for irony?
> 
> I can't name one game in over 15 years that I've had to reinstall (excepting Steam) because of something wrong with the game's file system.



I've had non-Steam games act up over the years where I just found it simpler to wipe the game. But those are usually titles that you can mod, then come out with updates and such. But theres been other times I've done it. It's not common, but I also rarely ever verify game cache's as well. Though you do list 2 games, it could vary from game to game, I have not played hitman yet sadly.



FordGT90Concept said:


> They should be prepared for it.  They never really are.



That goes for any sales or heavy load of any type, but no one ever is. I'm a huge MMO fan, and one of the best memories for me ever was WoW Gates of AQ opening up. I remember I jumped on a gryphon for a 10 minute flight to get down South to head to the location. And the server crashed right as my gryphon landed. When it came back up I was just leaving my original location, so 10 min flight again, crashed at same spot. I had to ride that flight 5 times before it stopped crashing.  Then there of course was more crashing later, since then, WoW nor any other MMO has ever done huge world events like that sadly. Because no matter how much they prepare, they don't think people will skip out on work or school just to be there for something like that, and people will.

Seen many MMO launches where people complained, said that there should have been preparations in place, and usually there was or is, but they always guess on the low side, since it's the cheapest. Then they can just say "the amount of interested people surprised us".

Though in recent times, Steam and other games taking on massive amounts of stress during these times does seem a lot better. Can just hope that trend continues. I think part of the issue is, PC gaming is actually gaining a lot of popularity. And they just haven't been able to predict how popular some of these titles would actually be.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't ever bought anything off GOG. I think it's a great service, but I haven't ever felt the need to pick up the older titles off there. But yeah of course torrents do, thats really only 2 services though, and the 2nd is so dependent on the community seeding properly and for a good length of time. I do think this should be added to Steam and many other clients (even updates for MMO games), but for me it's not a deal breaker.


Steam, Amazon, GOG, and torrents are the only ones I downloaded 10+ GB from (where bandwidth becomes an issue).  I think the issue might have more to do with behavior than ability to moderate transfer speeds.  By behavior, I mean GOG downloader, Amazon, and torrents are meant to do only one thing: download.  If you don't want to be actively downloading, you simply don't run it or, you can use the pause/resume feature which works excellent on all three.  Steam, on the other hand, has to be running a lot even when it isn't downloading something.  For example, maybe I want to play a single player game like FTL: Faster Than Light.  Steam has to be running to run that game.  Sometimes it automatically pauses downloads when starting a game, sometimes it doesn't.  In the case of FTL, it doesn't use internet so I want it to keep downloading.  With Amazon/GOG/torrents, it's one click away from downloading.  Steam, on the other hand, I've caught it not downloading when it should be download, downloading when it shouldn't be downloading, not resuming all when I tell it to resume all, or downloading updates when I didn't even say it could/should.  It has a mind on it's own where the others do not.  They obey user commands to the letter where Steam seems absent minded and has been that way since I first used it 4 years ago.

I only have a 3 mbps/256 kbps ADSL connection, it isn't very stable, and there's many computers on the network using it.  I QoS'd Steam to the lowest priority and it is still a PITA. 


Edit: ...that kind of turned into a mess.  I hope you get the jist of it though.  In short, Steam does a craptastic job at it's primary job (content delivery).  I've seen threads made by other people that even Origin's download speed is better than Steam's; nevermind all the other issues.  And, oh yeah, Origin pays attention to pause and resume better than Steam too.   I don't know what protocol Steam uses for file transfers but it has got to be the shittiest on Earth.




1Kurgan1 said:


> I've had non-Steam games act up over the years where I just found it simpler to wipe the game. But those are usually titles that you can mod, then come out with updates and such. But theres been other times I've done it. It's not common, but I also rarely ever verify game cache's as well. Though you do list 2 games, it could vary from game to game, I have not played hitman yet sadly.


I don't mod (nor play MMOs).  Using 3rd party software in a game that doesn't support 3rd party software is always begging for trouble.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 29, 2012)

> I've caught it not downloading when it should be download, downloading when it shouldn't be downloading, not resuming all when I tell it to resume all, or downloading updates when I didn't even say it could/should. It has a mind on it's own where the others do not. They obey user commands to the letter where Steam seems absent minded and has been that way since I first used it 4 years ago.



I have never caught it not downloading when it should be downloading but for the rest  yeah automatically updating i have seen that and i do hate it stopping my other downloads when starting a game although it never failed to stop other downloads which i just normally minimize the game and start the download again lol.

As for steam automatically updating i don't mind never have and understand why they do it..

For me steam was buggy back when Half Life 2 was offered on ATI v cards in fact it's were my account originates from. Although once HL2 was released  about 6 month after the steam platform has been near issue free for me with the odd issue which happened twice and it told me the new game i just got and downloaded was not playable lol.



> I only have a 3 mbps/256 kbps ADSL connection, it isn't very stable, and there's many computers on the network using it. I QoS'd Steam to the lowest priority and it is still a PITA


.

Feel ya pain, i remember those times when i was only on 56k or less even.  Maybe Steam need to get some servers or better ones were you live ?.. And is a shame that you cannot lower the download speeds though steam however you can turn automatic game updates off which again never been a issue and i always stop it from automatically downloading updates on my single player games..



> Edit: ...that kind of turned into a mess. I hope you get the jist of it though. In short, Steam does a craptastic job at it's primary job (content delivery). I've seen threads made by other people that even Origin's download speed is better than Steam's; nevermind all the other issues. And, oh yeah, Origin pays attention to pause and resume better than Steam too. I don't know what protocol Steam uses for file transfers but it has got to be the shittiest on Earth.



Never had a issue with either with pausing downloads not even 4 years ago.. Maybe your one of the few who get unlucky either way or what ever reason it sucks...

For me Origin being a total pain to get back on my account due to forgetting the password and waiting for the email that never arrives.  Which i hope was a temp issue and is resolved now just have not got back around to it and probably will not till DA3 comes out lol.

I like the Gamefly one tbh still needs work but i find it way easier to use and faster as well..

And if it been 4 years since you used steam maybe it's worth trying again..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2012)

Steam starts with my computer.  Even that functionality broke (the automatically start Steam when my computer starts option) and I ended up adding a in Startup menu items.

I think the #1 reason why Steam has all these problems is because it uses a Windows Service as well as an Windows Application.  If they got rid of the service and put it all in the tray application, I bet 99% of the download problems would go away.

I haven't tried Gamefly yet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Steam, Amazon, GOG, and torrents are the only ones I downloaded 10+ GB from (where bandwidth becomes an issue).  I think the issue might have more to do with behavior than ability to moderate transfer speeds.  By behavior, I mean GOG downloader, Amazon, and torrents are meant to do only one thing: download.  If you don't want to be actively downloading, you simply don't run it or, you can use the pause/resume feature which works excellent on all three.  Steam, on the other hand, has to be running a lot even when it isn't downloading something.  For example, maybe I want to play a single player game like FTL: Faster Than Light.  Steam has to be running to run that game.  Sometimes it automatically pauses downloads when starting a game, sometimes it doesn't.  In the case of FTL, it doesn't use internet so I want it to keep downloading.  With Amazon/GOG/torrents, it's one click away from downloading.  Steam, on the other hand, I've caught it not downloading when it should be download, downloading when it shouldn't be downloading, not resuming all when I tell it to resume all, or downloading updates when I didn't even say it could/should.  It has a mind on it's own where the others do not.  They obey user commands to the letter where Steam seems absent minded and has been that way since I first used it 4 years ago.



I do see what your saying. But I do got to say this, Steam is an actual client, comparing it to GOG, Amazon, or other things that are not actual clients is going to be a bit rough. To say Amazon is just one click away means going through the hoops to (I can't remember exactly only bought one game from there) I think the site or whatever fired up when you started it's download, and resuming or what not. I always have Steam running, since comps now days have more than enough power to keep it running. So to start or stop a download is very simple. The only problem I've ever had while dling is that if you had some downloads going and oyu start a game it pauses them. Which isn't the problem, but the problem is, when I right click to resume, it doesn't say resume, it says pause, and so I hit that and it pauses it (even though it was already paused). Then I have to right click and hit pause again and it fires up the download. But otherwise, never had a mixed bag type of result on it pausing dl's when I start games. Whenever I start a game, it always pauses my DLs. 

Either way, I still think it's hard to compare Steam to those other services. They might have a few extra features, because that is the only service they provide, they don't have any other client. It's strictly a client to download with. And being like that allows them to specialize a bit more. Steams kind of like the Jack of all trades, master of none. Though I think comparatively to the other clients out there, Steam is a good bit ahead.



FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't mod (nor play MMOs).  Using 3rd party software in a game that doesn't support 3rd party software is always begging for trouble.



That it is, but it's a risk I think is worth it. Many games I've modded, even ones as simple as MMO modding where it's just UI modding have made my gaming experiences much better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The only problem I've ever had while dling is that if you had some downloads going and oyu start a game it pauses them. Which isn't the problem, but the problem is, when I right click to resume, it doesn't say resume, it says pause, and so I hit that and it pauses it (even though it was already paused). Then I have to right click and hit pause again and it fires up the download.


That's exactly what I'm talking about.

GOG you can download directly using a browser or using their downloader.  I'm talking 10+ GB downloads here so I'm talking about the GOG downloader and Amazon downloader.  Both are small executables (<1 MiB) that do not require install.  You download the downloader, run it, queue games (in the case of GOG), and it downloads.  When it is done downloading, you delete the executable and they're gone for good.  GOG has an option to change max bandwidth.  I don't know if Amazon does.  Both have pause/resume support.  They are both clients: they authenticate you and grant you access to download the software just like Steam does.  The only difference is Amazon and GOG downloader's don't mascarade as a store or have chat/VOIP/achievements/etc.  Their sole objective is to deliver the product.

If Valve's developers are so incompetent that they can't manage to merge the product delivery with the other features (which is actually quite simple), then perhaps they shouldn't.  Just look at what they waste their time on (e.g. Big Picture) instead of making the fundamentals sound.  It's pathetic.

Amazon has "other clients" for delivering movies and music.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2012)

Can we not make this a thread about how good or bad Steam is?


----------



## Ikaruga (Dec 29, 2012)

- Online DRM is always worse than no DRM, Steam is no exception in that regard, I generally dislike anything which hinders my ability to do things with the stuff I own, and let's not forget that I don't even own anything on Steam, I can't gift or sell any app/game there, nor I will be able to properly use/play any of those if the backend goes down for some reason, so it's very far from perfect.
- Lots of people have horrible problems with Steam, I had (still have a few of them too), but lots of people have problems with games without Steam as well, it's always like that with hardware and software, again, Steam is no exception in that regard.

- But there are many good things too: For example I really like good deals, the ability to redownload/reinstall software any time i want/need, and the account based cloud feature of Steam is something I really enjoy because I don't have to copy my configs from machine to machine all the times, etc...

ps.: new GMG code if someone needs it: GMG30-DPLIM-DN831 (I tested it when I bought Doom3 as a xmas-gift for somebody and it worked)


----------



## erixx (Dec 29, 2012)

Just give us the sales and deals mates!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Valve's developers are so incompetent.


 I wish I was as incompetent as Valve's developers........rolling around in one hundred dollar bills, owning the digital download industry and all. HOW INCOMPETENT!

Im so glad I don't have the issues you guys have with Steam.....maybe its because I don't mess with other things in the computer I don't understand, my system doesn't have these issues......dunno.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only reason why I put up with Steam's antics (they're frequent and quite horrendous) is because of the deals.



For me in fact it's quite the opposite. Better deals elsewhere (all this years AAA titles that I bought were not from Steam) and Steam going stronger as a platform where I have all my games, friends who share gaming, BIG SCREEN for my TV and apps for my Android devices.
It has flaws but it's the best there is around. In comparison Origin and uplay are bad jokes, unfortunately not all titles can be added to Steam so I must face the crap from the other two. That doesn't mean that I'll quit playing BF3 or Far Cry3. To get back on topic:

Spec Ops the line, 75% off here:

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ro/en/pc/games/action/spec-ops-the-line/

The 30% off coupon is still available: GMG30-DPLIM-DN831


----------



## DaC (Dec 29, 2012)

For the love of God or anything you want.... please vote for A-10C on steam for the next 75% deal.... "=]]]]]


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Unless /b/ or /r/ gets a hold of it, you wont have to.  

If they do, don't even try.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Dec 29, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 11. Offline mode doesn't work without being online first.



for me, offline mode does work without online first except some games that implemented drm other than steam such as GFWL games.


----------



## 2wicked (Dec 29, 2012)

How to get to this page in steam client http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18833/
the gta complete pack (for $12.50) is hidden on steam...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2012)

Just log into Steampowered.com and buy it on there.  You don't have to use Steam to make purchases.

2K Games still has some amazing deals on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=2K&tag=tec06d-20 Games


----------



## Absolution (Dec 30, 2012)

Witcher 2 finally with 75% off (7.49$)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/20920/


----------



## Darkleoco (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolution said:


> Witcher 2 finally with 75% off (7.49$)
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/20920/



Is it worth it to pick up The Witcher (both 1 and 2) during this sale? I have heard good things about them and very much enjoy Dragon Age/Fallout 3 and New Vegas/Oblivion and Skyrim, etc. 

Do they follow a significantly similar style?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like Skyrim is back on sale for anyone interested.


----------



## Absolution (Dec 30, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Is it worth it to pick up The Witcher (both 1 and 2) during this sale? I have heard good things about them and very much enjoy Dragon Age/Fallout 3 and New Vegas/Oblivion and Skyrim, etc.
> 
> Do they follow a significantly similar style?



It has a different combat system, might want to look into youtube videos for that (thats the only downside for most people, though i never had a problem with it). I really liked W1 for its graphics, story and gameplay. Wast that repetitive or boring. W1 isnt open world like skyrim (more like Kingdom of amalur).

If your an rpg fan, its definitely worth getting. Also it has mature content.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 30, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> Do they follow a significantly similar style?


Not really.  1 was more RPG, less TPS (third person slasher).  They're both good but I prefer 1.

I got both back on the 19th when GOG had them for $5-$7.49.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2012)

Civ V: God's and Kings $3.15 (Civ V expansion on Steam, requires base game on Steam) on GMG w/ "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831"


----------



## Guitar (Dec 30, 2012)

Far Cry 3 on sale from Steam. Boom suckas! Lol.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 30, 2012)

Steam is not showing all flash sales, 3DMark11 for $4.99 as well as 3DMark Vantage. The flash sale is almost over, get it quick.


----------



## jed (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty sweet GTA Collection (all GTA games) on Steam for $12.50.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 31, 2012)

Lead and Gold: Gangs of the Wild West $2.49 (Steam) on Amazon


Sonic Generations $5.25 (Steam) on GMG w/ "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bought Grand Theft Auto IV yesterday during the steam sale. Going to play it next year before GTA5 releases to get ready for it!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 31, 2012)

Terraria on steam at $3.39



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Bought Grand Theft Auto IV yesterday during the steam sale. Going to play it next year before GTA5 releases to get ready for it!



I just bought it just beacuse its cheap and i dont have it on steam yet, and I don't what to do to the games(already beat it all).. Good Idea!


----------



## Dimi (Jan 1, 2013)

Buy Max Payne 3, it is totally worth it. Especially at such a low price, i bought it earlier on Amazon, same price (for Season Pass too).


----------



## manofthem (Jan 1, 2013)

Battlefield 3 Premium Service $25 ($20 if you have a $5 coupon credit), BF3 base game required.  $5 credit automatically applied at checkout


----------



## happita (Jan 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Battlefield 3 Premium Service $25 ($20 if you have a $5 coupon credit), BF3 base game required.  $5 credit automatically applied at checkout



I think I might finally get BF3 Premium at this price, but I've never bought digital content from Amazon before. Do you HAVE to download it as soon as you purchase it? Do they email you a code to activate on Origin? How does it work? Anyone?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2013)

No, it has a Digital Games Library where you can download and/or copy the key.  All you got to do is log in to view.  There's no limitations on redownloading either.

My guess is all you're really buying is a key that goes into Origin/Battlelog but don't quote me on that.


Edit: I just bought it.  The Amazon key redeems in Origin so you can download it from Origin or Amazon.


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007681BQQ/?tag=tec06d-20
Max Payne 3 $14.99 or less if you have an editors choice $5 off from previous amazon digital purchase. choose drm wisely steam available.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2013)

2wicked said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007681BQQ/?tag=tec06d-20
> Max Payne 3 $14.99 or less if you have an editors choice $5 off from previous amazon digital purchase. choose drm wisely steam available.



Indeed, 

Max Payne 3 (Steam version)

Max Payne 3 (NON-Steam version)


or just buy it from Steam


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> or just buy it from Steam



Yes best choice if you can't get it from amazon for $9.99 
wish I would have waited instead of getting it from gamersgate last month for $15.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Civ V: God's and Kings $3.15 (Civ V expansion on Steam, requires base game on Steam) on GMG w/ "GMG30-DPLIM-DN831"



Crap, too late...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jan 2, 2013)

damn, i missed rage sale on steam's flash sale


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 4, 2013)

Of all the sales and everything that has been going on since all these holiday sales started, I've got to say that I've been playing for about 1.5 weeks nothing but Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe. I forget how I found it but I've been playing nothing since I found it on Christmas and it looks like I might be playing it until Spring Break and that's just the single player mode.

Basically someone rewrote the game and has added multi player to the game. 

If I play anything else this year I'll be lucky.

Link thingy


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks whoever posted the information that any game that goes on sale for 25% or 50%, WILL go on sale for 75% eventually!

Just grabbed some Civilization stuff (gods & kings, goty upgrade and civ 4) from Steam for 75% off 

(I might not have even read it here, but thanks anyway)


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 4, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Thanks whoever posted the information that any game that goes on sale for 25% or 50%, WILL go on sale for 75% eventually!
> 
> Just grabbed some Civilization stuff (gods & kings, goty upgrade and civ 4) from Steam for 75% off
> 
> (I might not have even read it here, but thanks anyway)


On the last day of the sale, they usually bring everything back, for a greater discount.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 4, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Thanks whoever posted the information that any game that goes on sale for 25% or 50%, WILL go on sale for 75% eventually!



There are three important "internet-pics" you should know about when it comes to Steam sales


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 4, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> There are three important "internet-pics" you should know about when it comes to Steam sales



As I posted way back in the thread. Bookmark this video and watch it every time there's a sale coming up.  








As the Holiday Sales Ends.. here's my personal list of the things I bought at sales.

-Chivalry: Medieval Warfare. $8.12
-Valve Complete Pack. $49.99
-Guild Wars 2. $38
-Payday The Heist 4-pack. $15
-GTA Complete Pack. $13
-Orcs Must Die 2. $7.49
-Terraria. $3

Around 135 Dollars Total = 30+ Games

*GAMERSGATE DEAL
Now it's your last chance to pick up a ton of great deals before the End of the Year sales ends. 
8 New Daily deals each Day
Bundles
Purchase 4, pay only for 3*
http://www.gamersgate.com/info/4for3
http://newsletter.gamersgate.com/HS...nGHxKLqwwzPcStGb5lw8W0bBhOG5mpqVsje_Hhe-qslLy


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 4, 2013)

New -20% GMG code: GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 4, 2013)

In doubt about Age of empires 3  So far I've been keeping the wallet pretty much closed except for some sub-€10 items...


----------



## jed (Jan 4, 2013)

Crysis Collection at $17.50 on Steam... One of the best deals I've seen.  I missed this on Black Friday, definitely not missing it this time.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 4, 2013)

There going to be a "encore" weekend sale on steam as a last chance, and there are also some other games on sale which are not really advertised on the front page.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 5, 2013)

jed said:


> Crysis Collection at $17.50 on Steam... One of the best deals I've seen.  I missed this on Black Friday, definitely not missing it this time.



its $9.99 now 

EDIT: oh so crysis franchise is different from crysis collection...


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 5, 2013)

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15326/

Strategy First Collection.. 69 Games for $30!!!


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 5, 2013)

1€ for each between January 4-6.

ps.: don't know if the games are German only or not.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 5, 2013)

The holiday sales on Steam will now be extended through the weekend, starting tomorrow, January 5 at 1pm EST until Monday, January 7 at 1pm EST.


----------



## NHKS (Jan 5, 2013)

Steam "ENCORE" sale is ON!
Sleeping Dogs -91%, not sure if I can believe it!


----------



## Guitar (Jan 5, 2013)

NHKS said:


> Steam "ENCORE" sale is ON!
> Sleeping Dogs -91%, not sure if I can believe it!



Holy shit, if people don't pick this up, they're insane.

NOOO. The Secret World went off sale. WHYYYYYYY.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 5, 2013)

NHKS said:


> Steam "ENCORE" sale is ON!
> Sleeping Dogs -91%, not sure if I can believe it!



It was a pricing error, it is back to $16.99 now. 

Wonder if they will honor sales that already completed?


----------



## NHKS (Jan 5, 2013)

^ that thought did stike me when I saw it.. hope they honour it..


Spoiler


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 5, 2013)

NHKS said:


> Steam "ENCORE" sale is ON!
> Sleeping Dogs -91%, not sure if I can believe it!



Buy more! 

EDIT:


theonedub said:


> It was a pricing error, it is back to $16.99 now.
> 
> Wonder if they will honor sales that already completed?




OH MY GOD THAT WAS A HELL OF AN ERROR, I hope they do honor the sales


----------



## theonedub (Jan 5, 2013)

NHKS said:


> ^ that thought did stike me when I saw it.. hope they honour it..
> here it is again..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/Sale_SleepingDogs_91pc.jpg



Try adding it to the cart or checking out. Price will change. Restarted Steam and have not seen it at $4.49 since.


----------



## NHKS (Jan 5, 2013)

^ already bought it for $4.49!(it is a gift for giveaway).. I had bought my copy earlier from GMG sale..


----------



## Irony (Jan 5, 2013)

Remember when steam had train simulator 160% off? They didnt honor those sales. Lol.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2013)

I was hoping Far Cry 3 would go back on sale!


----------



## Guitar (Jan 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I was hoping Far Cry 3 would go back on sale!



Pretty surprised it didn't. I also didn't realize they were taking the games that were still on sale off sale. Ugh.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 6, 2013)

Ubisoft is stingy when it comes to new releases. Such Jerks.

Guys Dark Souls is still on sale. A1 recommend if you like difficult games.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2013)

Chances to cash in that $5 credits on Amazon that many of us got for recent purchases.  There credits are automatically applied during checkout.

The Walking Dead $7.49
Spec Ops $2.49
Darkness 2 $2.49
Hotline Miami $2.49
NBA 2K13 $9.99
Borderlands 2 $24.99

I should have posted yesterday; there were some good deals on EA games


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2013)

Pretty sure most of the credits only work on titles costing $9.99 or more.  You'll have to look at the email for the specifics.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Pretty sure most of the credits only work on titles costing $9.99 or more.  You'll have to look at the email for the specifics.



They were posted on CheapAssGamer by the Amazon rep...  I know Hotline Miami would work for $2.50


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a $5 credit but I can't use it because I'm super broke.

I don't want it to be wasted so Anyone wanna give me $2.5 or more to buy any of the steam games above?

then I will give to you the code, but If you don't want to get it, I would make a quick Giveaway.

EDIT: ehh nevermind, I forgot Amazon doesn't take paypal. any way that I could give the credit to somebody else instead???


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the credit is good til the end of january. plenty of time to earn income!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 7, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> I think the credit is good til the end of january. plenty of time to earn income!



thanks, I thought it was a holidays only credit or something

Although the games will go back to normal price soon so no cheap games anymore


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 7, 2013)

When is the next "typical" Steam sale, Spring?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 7, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> When is the next "typical" Steam sale, Spring?



Easter.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Chances to cash in that $5 credits on Amazon that many of us got for recent purchases.  There credits are automatically applied during checkout.
> 
> The Walking Dead $7.49
> Spec Ops $2.49
> ...



Is Walking Dead for the entire 5 episode series?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2013)

i can say the $5 credit does work i used it to get Darkness II for $2.49 so yes they work on the cheap games already discounted

as for Sleeping Dogs 91% off yes they honored it a buddy of mine grabbed it and has been playing since.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 7, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Is Walking Dead for the entire 5 episode series?



Yessir, all 5 and activates on Steam


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jan 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Yessir, all 5 and activates on Steam



does walking dead gameplay is similar with left 4 dead? i mean it just plain shooting games without any storyline


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 8, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> does walking dead gameplay is similar with left 4 dead? i mean it just plain shooting games without any storyline



its an adventure game..pretty much the opposite of left4dead.


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 10, 2013)

RAVAGED £2.34   the demo was buggy but at that price i had 2.
also solar 2 £1.74 great game very addictive. 

also I have amd never settle bundle for sale pm if you are intrested.


----------



## 2wicked (Jan 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> They were posted on CheapAssGamer by the Amazon rep...  I know Hotline Miami would work for $2.50



New CheapAssGamer Amazon DVG Thead Amazon rep started new thread see link for updated info. 

Looks like they are adding Dawn Of War franchise pack to the EC list at $9.99 ($4.99 after coupon) for TWELVE HOURS ONLY on Saturday 1/12, and will run the deal from 12:00PM (Noon) PST - 12:00AM (midnight) PST after that time it will be $19.99 (so $14.99 after coupon)
(DoW Gold and DoW Dark Crusade are not Steam Keys the rest are steam)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2013)

FTL: Faster Than Light is half off at $4.99:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/212680

A great game to play on Intel HD graphics. XD


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FTL: Faster Than Light is half off at $4.99:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/212680
> 
> A great game to play on Intel HD graphics. XD




got it at that price from the Humble Indie Bundle site (gotta love no DRM, and I can put in a steam key if I want/get malaria-delirious). Does that mean it's not going to run as well on a ATI chipset?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 11, 2013)

It ran fine on my HD 5870.  I'm just saying it can run on the most pathetic hardware found in computers today. XD


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It ran fine on my HD 5870.  I'm just saying it can run on the most pathetic hardware found in computers today. XD



Ah, excellent. Thanks


----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2013)

Darksiders Pack $8.19 (after $5 credit) on Amazon, contains D1, D2, & all D2's DLC. Not too shabby


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 11, 2013)

Crysis 1 is $1 on Origin. Only today and only in Australia.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 11, 2013)

I forgot all about the Amazon $5 credit, shame.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2013)

Crysis and Crysis 2 Max Edition $5 each on Origin


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 14, 2013)

Elder Scrolls Bundle £20.61 @ game.co.uk

*Includes Morrowind GOTY, Oblivion GOTY, and Skyrim + current expansions. Steam redeemable*, a must have, really great deal, I wish i had the extra money to buy it 

http://www.game.co.uk/en/elder-scro...d-goty-skyrim-hearthfire-and-dawnguard-199776


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 14, 2013)

Rage (Anarchy edition) (Steam code) $4.99/£3.25 on *G*ame*F*ly (probably US/UK only)


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 14, 2013)

Amazon THQ Medley is back. $12 for a bunch of stuff!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A3F5S0O/?tag=tec06d-20

 1. Homefront [Download]
2. Metro 2033 [Download]
3. Red Faction Armageddon [Download]
4. Red Faction Guerrilla [Download]
5. S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl [Download]
6. Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine [Download]


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2013)

Chivalry Medieval Warfare 50% off on Green Man Gaming aka *$12.49*
adding promo code *GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK* for another 20% off drops it to *$10*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/chivalry-medieval-warfare/


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 14, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Chivalry Medieval Warfare 50% off on Green Man Gaming



+1

I bought it last month with a 35% voucher, so got it for $8. It's an awesome game, especially if you like medieval themed games, you can play it in first or third person. The game is unexpectedly funny too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2013)

Chivalry Warfare? How does that work? Do you run around and open doors for women?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 14, 2013)

yes mailman thats exactly what you do if quick enough they even flash you a bit of leg.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yes mailman thats exactly what you do if quick enough they even flash you a bit of leg.



Sounds lame.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone know of any sales or discounts on Farming Simulator 2013?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 20, 2013)

Shovels and rakes are cheap.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 20, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Shovels and rakes are cheap.


I grew carrots once. Very entertaining.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 20, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> Anyone know of any sales or discounts on Farming Simulator 2013?



I remember that it was on sale during Steam's Winter-Sale, and also the 2009 edition was free for 24hours


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 20, 2013)

Im looking for a good deal on starcraft 2. Anyone see anything lately?


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 20, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im looking for a good deal on starcraft 2. Anyone see anything lately?



blizzard games almost never go on sales


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 21, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Im looking for a good deal on starcraft 2. Anyone see anything lately?



Always check Amazon. It's been on sale for $30 and $20 before.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ZKA0J6/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 21, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Always check Amazon. It's been on sale for $30 and $20 before.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ZKA0J6/?tag=tec06d-20



Was hoping for someplace that could actually just give me a digital key so I didnt have to wait because im impatient.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 21, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Was hoping for someplace that could actually just give me a digital key so I didnt have to wait because im impatient.



What about that CJS key website, Haven't used it myself but FreedomEclipse has used it and said its legit.

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/

Ahh looks like its an EU key though so won't work in the US


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 21, 2013)

Buy it straight from Blizzard. It's no longer $60, its down to $40. On their website


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2013)

Spec Ops: The Line $5 (Steam) on Gamefly, nice price on a decent game. 

GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK on GMG gets you Binary Domain $5 (Steam) or Alpha Protocol $3 (Steam)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 22, 2013)

Far Cry 3 $30 (w/ $5 credit) on Amazon, today only. Multiple DRM options and deluxe edition available too.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Far Cry 3 $30 (w/ $5 credit) on Amazon, today only. Multiple DRM options and deluxe edition available too.



The worst thing about UBISoft is that even if you activate their games on Steam, you have to go through UPlay to play it. At least that's the way it is with Anno anyway.


----------



## okidna (Jan 23, 2013)

THQ MEGA PACK $24.99 on Amazon.

19 games :



Company of Heroes - Tales of Valor
    Company of Heroes Game of the Year
    Darksiders II
    Darksiders
    Homefront
    MX vs ATV Reflex
    Metro 2033
    Nexuiz
    Red Faction Armageddon
    Red Faction Guerrilla
    Saints Row 2
    Saints Row: The Third
    Supreme Commander
    Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance
    Titan Quest Gold
    Warhammer 40,000 Dawn of War II - Gold Edition
    Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine
    Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War Gold
    Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War II Retribution


----------



## Irony (Jan 23, 2013)

okidna said:


> THQ MEGA PACK $24.99 on Amazon.
> 
> 19 games :
> 
> ...



That my friend is what we call a good deal.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 23, 2013)

wow, that's the same deal steam have over the holidays. interesting, it must have been good for them too or they wouldn't be doing it again.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2013)

The Secret World $10 on Origin
BF3 $12


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> The Secret World $10 on Origin
> BF3 $12



only bad company 2 disounted for me


----------



## manofthem (Jan 24, 2013)

Steam weekend deals:
Hotline Miami $5
Chivalry: Warfare $12.49 and free weekend

GMG
Condemned: Criminal Origins $3 w/ "GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK, " Steam-based

GetGamesGo
Aliens: Colonial Marines $38.49 per-order


----------



## Guitar (Jan 24, 2013)

manofthem said:


> The Secret World $10 on Origin
> BF3 $12



FFF...why did I miss this. I would've dealt with shitty Origin for $10.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2013)

Also on Steam is a Square Enix Weekend, different games each day....

Thursday: Tomb Raider pack $15 or $2.50 each game


----------



## manofthem (Jan 25, 2013)

Batman Arkham City $6
Lord of the Rings: War in the North $4
Alan Wake Collector's Edition $7
after "GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK, " all Steam-based

I Am Alive $5.09 today's Steam deal


----------



## NHKS (Jan 27, 2013)

Steam deals
Hitman:Absolution for $17 (less than 48hrs)
TESV Skyrim for $30 (ends in less than a day)


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2013)

NHKS said:


> Steam deals
> Hitman:Absolution for $17 (less than 48hrs)
> TESV Skyrim for $30 (ends in less than a day)



I was tempted to get Hitman finally, but I think I'll wait til I have more time to play it, as it would just sit now. But it is a nice deal, cheapest I recall seeing it


----------



## manofthem (Jan 27, 2013)

A few Amazon deals, all games below activate on Steam

Mark of the Ninja $3.75, very good game
DEADLIGHT $3.75

Or...
Microsoft 5 Game Arcade Pack $10 $5 if you still have a $5 promo credit left, includes: 
DEADLIGHT
Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet
Iron Brigade
Mark of the Ninja
Toy Soldiers
Also with a promo credit:
Max Payne 3 $15 $10
Age of Empires III Complete Edition $10 $5


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 27, 2013)

Some games on Origin for as low as $5 / 5€


----------



## Guitar (Jan 27, 2013)

Got the Microsoft pack since I hadn't used my $5 credit so far. Thanks manofthem.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 28, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs is $10 today on Steam, as well as 75% off all its DLCs
Alternatively Amazon also has Sleeping Dogs for $10 

Orcs Must Die 2 is $3.74 also


----------



## Irony (Jan 28, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Age of Empires III Complete Edition $10 $5



Totally worth that. Awesome rts


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 29, 2013)

Mass Effect 3 on GMG is ~7€ (£6) with 20% coupon (GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK).


----------



## manofthem (Jan 29, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Mass Effect 3 on GMG is ~7€ (£6) with 20% coupon (GMG20-PJFEW-Y16HK).



Is that a UK/Europe only deal?  The link doesn't give me an option to purchase, and if I search for ME3 on GMG, I only get it for $30 


Risen 2 is $10.19 today on Steam.

Also, midweek sale is Deadlight for $7.50, but it's way cheaper on Amazon still, til 2/2 I believe.


----------



## HD64G (Jan 29, 2013)

Gamefly has it on offer for E8.5 as well as ME2, DA1&2 for the same price.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Is that a UK/Europe only deal?  The link doesn't give me an option to purchase, and if I search for Me# on GMG, I only get it for $30



I'm really sorry, I forgot to check US. Looks like it's Canada and EU only. Perhaps you could use something like Tunnelbear to connect to UK and get it that way?


----------



## Absolution (Jan 30, 2013)

Sims 3 is finally on steam too, hope Mass Effect 3 makes it too.

Has anyone played Sacred 2, S2 Gold Edition is for 6.79$ (on gmg) and I guess a 25% code can be used too. Is it like Titan Quest or better (hope its not like Dungeon Siege 3).


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolution said:


> Sims 3 is finally on steam too, hope Mass Effect 3 makes it too.
> 
> Has anyone played Sacred 2, S2 Gold Edition is for 6.79$ (on gmg) and I guess a 25% code can be used too. Is it like Titan Quest or better (hope its not like Dungeon Siege 3).



If you are looking for a game like that, Path Of Exile Open Beta just launched.  It looks very promising, with a team that actually listens to its player base and responds quickly.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 30, 2013)

DMC £12.99 CD key at simplygames here:

http://www.simplygames.com/info/19827/DmC-Devil-May-Cry-CD-KEY-Download-PC


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 30, 2013)

Hitman Absolution and Sleeping Dogs on sale for €12.50/£7.50 at Square Enix (Europe)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder to those that have $5 amazon promo cash...it expires tomorrow 
I got the 2k shooter pack for $5 with the promo which includes Borderlands,The Darkness 2 and Duke Nukem Forever...


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 31, 2013)

Secondary babysitter on sale , only eats 40W and works without the TV


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 1, 2013)

FarCry3 + HD5450 passive low profile card for £22.74 at Aria


----------



## Irony (Feb 2, 2013)

Seems a little silly. I doubt a 5450 can handle that much more than 20fps. Especially passive cooled, that thing would be cooking. I tried skyrim with my friends 5450, it was close to 90c.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 2, 2013)

Irony said:


> Seems a little silly. I doubt a 5450 can handle that much more than 20fps. Especially passive cooled, that thing would be cooking. I tried skyrim with my friends 5450, it was close to 90c.



Well, you don't have to use it for gaming, and I think it's a pretty good deal if you don't have FarCry3 already, but indeed, that card is for HTPCs of course.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 2, 2013)

Irony said:


> Seems a little silly. I doubt a 5450 can handle that much more than 20fps. Especially passive cooled, that thing would be cooking. I tried skyrim with my friends 5450, it was close to 90c.



A real TPUer would say F-it then v-mod and watercool it to MAKE it run Farcry 3 at 60 fps.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 2, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> A real TPUer would say F-it then v-mod and watercool it to MAKE it run Farcry 3 at 60 fps.



While I truly understand your enthusiasm, don't forget that card has a 64bit (2x32) memory bus width, so it doesn't really matter how much you OC-ing it, it will melt before you reach 60fps in any sane resolution.


----------



## 2wicked (Feb 3, 2013)

Amazon weekly deal:
Dungeon siege bundle $11.99 steam keys 
includes: all 3 dungeon siege games and the dlc for the 3rd game.

Command and Conquer: Ultimate Collection $16.99 origin keys
Includes:

    Command & Conquer
    Command & Conquer The Covert Operations
    Command & Conquer Red Alert
    Command & Conquer Red Alert Counterstrike
    Command & Conquer Red Alert The Aftermath
    Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun
    Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun Firestorm
    Command & Conquer Red Alert 2
    Command & Conquer Red Alert Yuri's Revenge
    Command & Conquer Renegade
    Command & Conquer Generals
    Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour
    Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars
    Command & Conquer 3 Kane’s Wrath
    Command & Conquer Red Alert 3
    Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 Uprising
    Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight


----------



## Nordic (Feb 3, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> A real TPUer would say F-it then v-mod and watercool it to MAKE it run Farcry 3 at 60 fps.



I would like to see that.

Apparently you can get 1300+ out of one.
http://www.overclock.net/t/741063/hd5450-vmod-for-the-soldering-illiterate


----------



## Guitar (Feb 4, 2013)

Ravaged is 3.99 on GMG. No link sorry, on my phone, saw it in the email. Unfortunately not many play it looks like - but the half hour I played it was fun/interesting.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 5, 2013)

GMG giveaway starts on Friday.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Ravaged is 3.99 on GMG. No link sorry, on my phone, saw it in the email. Unfortunately not many play it looks like - but the half hour I played it was fun/interesting.



Here you go, activates on Steam: 
Ravaged $3.39

Plus more that activate on Origin:
Mass Effect 3 $15
Bulletstorm $5
Crysis 2 $10


----------



## manofthem (Feb 8, 2013)

Aliens: Colonial Marines $30.49 on GetGames w/ promo code "LV-426"


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting new bundle!







http://groupees.com/dtg


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Aliens: Colonial Marines $30.49 on GetGames w/ promo code "LV-426"



i think i might buy that.


the only problem i have is its YET ANOTHER dlc packed game, and i dont like that.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Feb 8, 2013)

http://www.game.co.uk/en/hitman-super-bundle-207015

HITMAN 1, 2, BLOOD MONEY AND ABSOLUTION FOR £11.99 or $18

correct me if i'm wrong but Afaik it is single key only for all games and region free.


----------



## Agility (Feb 8, 2013)

Borderlands 2 having 50% off till Monday on steam at a price of $29.99 USD. Anyone up for a 4pack bundle? Much cheaper that way at $89.99USD / 4 = $22.95USD.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 8, 2013)

Dear Esther on sale for $1.38

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/adventure/dear-esther/

no promo code needed


----------



## Agility (Feb 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i think i might buy that.
> 
> 
> the only problem i have is its YET ANOTHER dlc packed game, and i dont like that.



You should look the way games are heading too. Good games like dead space are trying to suck consumers out dry with their extra DLC (luckily they aren't needed as you can craft them in the later part of the game when you get the required components).  What in the world is the gaming industry turning into


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2013)

i bought colonial marines. i like the idea of the borderlands style coop, with L4D style Vs (survivor) mode.

the season pass i'll look into later.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i bought colonial marines. i like the idea of the borderlands style coop, with L4D style Vs (survivor) mode.
> 
> the season pass i'll look into later.



the season pass is dirt cheap right now on gmg, its already discounted plus u can use the 25% off code for it... and i watched the ending of the game already and trust me ur going to be buying the dlc anyway they are forcing u to to finish the story... so yeah might as well get it why its cheap on gmg.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2013)

Phusius said:


> the season pass is dirt cheap right now on gmg, its already discounted plus u can use the 25% off code for it... and i watched the ending of the game already and trust me ur going to be buying the dlc anyway they are forcing u to to finish the story... so yeah might as well get it why its cheap on gmg.



what 25% code is that? i'll have to look into it


found it with 14 minutes til it expired 


buying it now

edit: got the activation email but it has no key in it :/ oh yay


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 11, 2013)

Free DOTA2 keys

edit: Geforce bundle (+ ingame currency for Planetside2, Hawken and World of Tanks with new cards. (3x$50 with GTX660 and 3x$25 with GTX650) (edit of edit: oh I see this was posted in the news, sorry about that)


----------



## chinmi (Feb 13, 2013)

GMG has new voucher for most of his games... it's a 20% off one....

GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS


----------



## Inioch (Feb 13, 2013)

chinmi said:


> GMG has new voucher for most of his games... it's a 20% off one....
> 
> GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS



Used this to get Battlefield 3 for around 14€ (was already 50% off).

Also noticed at the same time, that the one and only, original Battlefield 1942 is now free in Origin!

Tried it and it works nicely. No expansions though, but who cares.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Feb 14, 2013)

Inioch said:


> Also noticed at the same time, that the one and only, original Battlefield 1942 is now free in Origin!
> 
> Tried it and it works nicely. No expansions though, but who cares.



can't seem to find 1942 in the origin store


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 14, 2013)

System Shock 2 now available on GOG!


----------



## Inioch (Feb 14, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> can't seem to find 1942 in the origin store



It's hidden in the demo section, but it's still the full version. Follow the link in my previous post.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2013)

Max Payne 3 Complete Pack for $14 on GMG, activates on Steam, comes w/ Rockstar pass.  Use code "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 15, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Max Payne 3 Complete Pack for $14 on GMG, activates on Steam, comes w/ Rockstar pass.  Use code "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"



That's a pretty solid deal!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 15, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> can't seem to find 1942 in the origin store


I see it on this page:
http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.demos-en_US

Under "Downloadable Demos."  It doesn't have the "Demo" banner on it so I assume it's the full thing.


----------



## Inioch (Feb 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I see it on this page:
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.demos-en_US
> 
> Under "Downloadable Demos."  It doesn't have the "Demo" banner on it so I assume it's the full thing.



It is the full version without the expansions, tested it to make sure.


----------



## D007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i think i might buy that.
> 
> 
> the only problem i have is its YET ANOTHER dlc packed game, and i dont like that.



Soo much hate for this game but it is amazing. This game could directly compete with left for dead and leave it in the dust, with just a tiny bit of tweeking. ,Campaign co op was so much fun. I had so many wtf moments. Listening to the motion detector and sound track.. This game was made for the fans. There is so much little detail they put into the environment. It is really great imo.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2013)

if they fixed the network issues (500 minimum ping is NOT acceptable), and gave us dedicated hosting, it'd be great.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dunno if this has been posted but Medal Of Honor: AW is on sale for 19.99 on Origin. Ive been playing it since yesterday and its not to bad for 20 bucks. Ill post back when I beat it (If I remember) If not just send me a PM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno if this has been posted but Medal Of Honor: AW is on sale for 19.99 on Origin. Ive been playing it since yesterday and its not to bad for 20 bucks. Ill post back when I beat it (If I remember) If not just send me a PM.



How is it? I may hop on this if others get it and we can play multi


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> How is it? I may hop on this if others get it and we can play multi



Well the graphics are sick. The single player is wack-a-mole. Hell they even use that term in the game. I haven't played the multiplayer yet.


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 15, 2013)

To be honest I am surprised MM is playing this, so much hate for the COD series, especially Online.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> To be honest I am surprised MM is playing this, so much hate for the COD series, especially Online.



I enjoy CoD single player. I just won't spend 60 bucks on a 5 hour "movie". I only paid 10 bucks for MoH:AW (went half on it). So if this is only 5 hours worth of single player for 10 bones that's good enough for me. I haven't tried the multi yet.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 15, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I enjoy CoD single player. I just won't spend 60 bucks on a 5 hour "movie". I only paid 10 bucks for MoH:AW (went half on it). So if this is only 5 hours worth of single player for 10 bones that's good enough for me. I haven't tried the multi yet.



For a lot of games that I want to play the single player but wont buy the game, I just watch a playthrough of the game on youtube. Got through the entire assassin creed games that way.


----------



## happita (Feb 15, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> System Shock 2 now available on GOG!



I was looking for this game for the longest time without having to get special installers/drivers and such just to get it to work on Windows 7.

I didn't see this post and just on coincidence I reformatted and decided to re-download my games from GOG and I saw the huge picture of System Shock 2. I couldn't resist.


BUMPING THIS!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 15, 2013)

I want Dead Space 1 and 2, but its not on-sale anywhere.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2013)

Snipe Elite: Nazi Zombie Army on sale for $12 on Steam, and it looks pretty cool.  I'm pretty sure I'll be getting this during the pre-order sale; I enjoyed Sniper Elite v2 so hopefully this'll be awesome too!


----------



## Guitar (Feb 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Snipe Elite: Nazi Zombie Army on sale for $12 on Steam, and it looks pretty cool.  I'm pretty sure I'll be getting this during the pre-order sale; I enjoyed Sniper Elite v2 so hopefully this'll be awesome too!



This looks interesting. Might be picking it up as well.


----------



## Phusius (Feb 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Snipe Elite: Nazi Zombie Army on sale for $12 on Steam, and it looks pretty cool.  I'm pretty sure I'll be getting this during the pre-order sale; I enjoyed Sniper Elite v2 so hopefully this'll be awesome too!



im zombied out.


----------



## Irony (Feb 16, 2013)

Sniper elite v2 was great. I loved it

I don't understand the infatuation with zombies tho. Theres a crap ton of zombie games that I really have no interest in


----------



## Phusius (Feb 16, 2013)

Irony said:


> Sniper elite v2 was great. I loved it
> 
> I don't understand the infatuation with zombies tho. Theres a crap ton of zombie games that I really have no interest in



yeah i loved sniper elite v2 as well.  and i dont understand why everyone lovez zombies vampires shit either man, never made any sense to me.


----------



## mypg0306 (Feb 16, 2013)

Join cheapshark giveaway here
http://www.cheapshark.com/raffle.php


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2013)

I beat MoH:AW in four hours.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I beat MoH:AW in four hours.



That's weak sauce!  Was it atleast 4 decent hours?


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 16, 2013)

Torchlight II is one of Steam's specials, and you'd be hard pressed to spend $9.99 on a more entertaining game with a ton of meat on its bones.  I have 15 hours into it and have just finished the first act.  To call it a poor man's Diablo wouldn't be giving it the credit it deserves.


----------



## NinkobEi (Feb 17, 2013)

TL 2 has good gameplay, but I found the classes to be quite lacking. Path of Exile is free.


----------



## Ikaruga (Feb 18, 2013)

GoG new pricing experiment.

*Prices changed from $5.99 to $3.99:*
Alien Shooter, Celtic Kings, Commandos Ammo Pack, Constructor, Empire Earth, Knights and Merchants, Litil Divil, Lords of Magic, Lords of the Realm, Mobile Forces, Myst: Masterpiece Edition, Outcast, Personal Nightmare, Realms of Haunting, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Simon the Sorcerer, Waxworks.

*Prices changed from $9.99 to $6.99:*
Broken Sword 4: The Angel of Death, Ceville, Evil Genius, Haegemonia Gold Edition, King's Bounty, Moto Racer 3, Red Baron Pack, Shadowgrounds, Sherlock Holmes, The Incredible Machines, Warlords Battlecry 3


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> GoG new pricing experiment.
> 
> *Prices changed from $5.99 to $3.99:*
> Alien Shooter, Celtic Kings, Commandos Ammo Pack, Constructor, Empire Earth, Knights and Merchants, Litil Divil, Lords of Magic, Lords of the Realm, Mobile Forces, Myst: Masterpiece Edition, Outcast, Personal Nightmare, Realms of Haunting, Rollercoaster Tycoon, Simon the Sorcerer, Waxworks.
> ...




Lords of Magic, LOVED that game, the **** Tycoon games set a gold standard, And loved all of the Warlords Battlecry series...


----------



## burtram (Feb 18, 2013)

Great deal over at groupees for a bunch of games for only $5, and if the bundles hit the 15k mark (in 9 and a half more days, which seems very likely, since they are at 13k already) you even get Air Buccaneers.

http://groupees.com/bma

I've bought a few bundles from them, game bundles and music bundles. I've been very happy with their service, for anyone who is hesitant in dealing with a place they've never heard of. They're also nice because they take amazon payments, not just paypal.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2013)

Just picked up good o' *Postal 2* for $7.49 on Steam! This game is old but still just as fun and f'ed up gameplay


----------



## Guitar (Feb 19, 2013)

I decided to pick it up too. I've played and beat it but don't own it. Disappointed Postal 3 supposedly sucked.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I decided to pick it up too. I've played and beat it but don't own it. Disappointed Postal 3 supposedly sucked.



They've supposedly all sucked, if you are buying a game like that and looking for an excellently made game, you are buying the wrong thing. It's just meant for silly fun, where else can you use a cat as silencer and piss on yourself when you are on fire to put it out?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2013)

*GreenManGaming:*
The prices below are 20% off with "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"
NBA 2K13 $9.60 (Steam)
Civ V: Gods and Kings $6 (Steam)
Pre-Orders
Resident Evil 6 $32 (Steam)
Tomb Raider $36 (Steam)

Amazon:
Hitman Absolution $16.49
Dead Space 3 will _supposedly be $20 off tomorrow_


----------



## manofthem (Feb 19, 2013)

Dead Space 3 $40 on Amazon, link is for pc download (Origin code) but it's $40 for all platforms (Xbox, ps3). Today only


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2013)

Borderlands 2 for $19.20! w/ code "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"


----------



## johnspack (Feb 20, 2013)

Need borderlands or something for 20 bucks...  I can't stop playing world of tanks,  and I'm ready to send yet more money to them.  Have 9 days till my funds hit paypal...   want a first person shooter everyone else plays here on tpu,  has to be on steam.  Anything less than 50us?  Darn,  just saw that deal,  again screwed because of my fixed income.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2013)

manofthem said:


> *GreenManGaming:*
> The prices below are 20% off with "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"
> NBA 2K13 $9.60 (Steam)
> Civ V: Gods and Kings $6 (Steam)
> ...



Tried it for NBA 2K13 and it came to $24 bucks.


----------



## L|NK|N (Feb 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> Tried it for NBA 2K13 and it came to $24 bucks.



It was on sale for a lower price yesterday, but that sale is over.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> Tried it for NBA 2K13 and it came to $24 bucks.



What KiNKiN said, lots of the deals at GMG are only on for a day.


----------



## mypg0306 (Feb 21, 2013)

XCOM is now live at GMG for $19.99, apply GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS for $16
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/my/en/pc/games/strategy/xcom-enemy-unknown/

Apply GMG30-BORDE-RXCOM for 30% discount on its DLC
http://www.greenmangaming.com/search/?q=xcom+pack


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2013)

Origin has Battlefield on sale 

BF3 - $9.99
BF3 Premium [All expansions + Bonus content] - $29.99
BF3: Premium Edition [BF3 + All expansions + Bonus content] - $34.99
Bad Company 2 - Deluxe: $14.99
Battlefield 2: Complete - $4.99
Battlefield 2142 - $4.99
Bad Company 2 - $4.99
BC2: Vietnam - $4.99

Amazon is having a "Say farewell to February" sale 2/21-2/28.  
Also, use code "*CAGROCKS*" for 25% off, 1 use per customer


Spoiler: Long List of Games



1C:

King's Bounty: Warriors of the North [Download] - 14.99
Men Of War: Assault Squad [Download] - 17.49 
Death to Spies [Download] - 5.96
Death to Spies: Moment of Truth [Download] - 22.49
Death Track: Resurrection [Download] - 7.49
Freight Tycoon Inc. [Download] - 7.49 
Kings Bounty the Legend [Download] - 7.49 
King's Bounty: Armored Princess [Download] - 18.74 
King's Bounty: Crossworlds - Expansion [Download] - 11.24 
Men of War [Download] - 11.24 
Men of War Red Tide [Download] - 18.74 
Men of War: Vietnam - Standard Edition [Download] - 26.24 
Men of War: Condemned Heroes [Download] - 22.49 
NecroVision [Download] - 9.74 
Reign: Conflict of Nations [Download] - 14.99 
UFO Trilogy [Download] - 14.99 


Activision:

Modern Warfare Bundle [Download] - 39.99 
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 [Download] - 34.99 
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 [Download] - 14.99 
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare [Download] - 14.99 
Call of Duty: Black Ops [Download] - 24.99 
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 [Download] - 39.99 
Call of Duty: World at War [Download] - 14.99 
Call of Duty War Chest [Download] - 14.99 
Prototype 2 [Download] - 23.99 
Prototype [Download] - 9.99 
Family Guy: Back to the Multiverse [Download] - 39.99 
The Amazing Spider-Man [Download] - 39.99 
Transformers: Fall of Cybertron [Download] - 49.99 
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD [Download] - 3.49 
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 HD Revert Pack [Download] - 2.49 
Transformers: War for Cybertron [Download] - 9.99 
Singularity [Download] - 7.49 
Cabela's Bundle [Download] - 24.99 


Aspyr:

Sid Meier's Civilization V - 7.49 
Civilization IV: Colonization [Mac Download] - 7.49 
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare [Mac Download] - 9.99 
Civilization IV [Mac Download] - 6.99 
Call of Duty 2 [Mac Download] - 4.99 
Call of Duty: Deluxe Edition [Mac Download] - 6.99 
Sid Meier's Civilization V Denmark-The Vikings DLC [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
Sid Meier's Civilization V Explorers Map Pack DLC [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
Duke Nukem Forever [Mac Download] - 4.99 
Sid Meier's Civilization V Game of the Year Edition [Mac Download] - 11.49 
Doom 3 [Mac Download] - 4.49 
RAGE: Campaign Edition [Mac Download] - 4.99 
Company of Heroes Complete: Campaign Edition [Download] - 9.99 
Quake 4 [Mac Download] - 4.49 
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gods and Kings [Online Game Code] - 7.49 
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Korea Civilization and Scenario Pack [Download] - 2.49 
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Wonders of the Ancient World Scenario Pack [Download] - 2.49 
Sid Meier's Civilization III: Complete [Download] - 4.99 
Call of Duty: Black Ops - Rezurrection [Download] - 7.49 
Call of Duty: Black Ops [Download] - 17.49 
Call of Duty: Black Ops "Annihilation & Escalation" Content Pack [Download] - 11.99 
Borderlands 2 [Download] - 29.99 
Borderlands 2 Mechromancer [Download] - 4.49 
Borderlands 2 Captain Scarlett [Download] - 4.49 
RollerCoaster Tycoon 3 Platinum [Download] - 14.99 


Black Forest Games:

Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams [Download] - 4.98 


Deep Silver:

Risen 2: Dark Waters - The Air Temple DLC [Online Game Code] - 3.38 
Emergency 2013 [Download] - 10.18 
Iron Front Libreration 1944 D-Day DLC [Download] - 3.38 
Cursed Mountain [Download] - 1.68 
Gravity [Download] - 1.68 
Rush for Berlin Gold [Download] - 1.68 
Secret Files - Tunguska [Download] - 3.38 
The Humans [Download] - 1.68 
Risen [Download] - 6.78 
Risen 2: Dark Waters - A Pirate's Clothes DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Risen 2: Dark Waters - Treasure Isle DLC [Online Game Code] - 3.38 
Dead Island Game of the Year Edition [Online Game Code] - 6.78 
Dead Island Upgrade Pack [Download] - 3.38 
Secret Files 2 - Puritas Cordis [Download] - 3.38 
Lost Horizon [Download] - 6.78 
Nail'd [Download] - 6.78 
Prison Break: The Conspiracy [Download] - 10.18 
Secret Files 3 [Download] - 10.18 
Iron Front Liberation 1944 [Download] - 10.18 
Dead Island [Download] - 5.08
Carcassonne [Download] - 3.38 
Jane's Advanced Strike Fighters [Download] - 10.18 
Dead Island: Bloodbath Arena DLC [Online Game Code] - 3.38 
Dead Island: Ryder White DLC [Online Game Code] - 3.38 
Deep Silver Hits Bundle [Download] - 31.58 
Deep Silver Hidden Gems Pack [Download] - 20.99 


Devolver:

Serious Sam 3: BFE [Download] - 11.99 
Serious Sam 2 [Download] - 4.99 
Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter [Download] - 4.99 
Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter [Download] - 7.49 
Serious Sam Double D [Download] - 2.99 
Serious Sam: The Random Encounter [Download] - 2.49 
Serious Sam 3: BFE - 4 Pack [Download] - 29.99 
Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter - 4 Pack [Download] - 12.49 
Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter - Legend of the Beast DLC Pack [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
To-Fu 2 [Download] - 1.99 
To-Fu: The Trials of Chi [Download] - 1.99 
Hotline Miami [Online Game Code] - 4.99 
Serious Sam 3 Jewel of the Nile [Download] - 4.49 


Double Fine:

Psychonauts [Online Game Code] - 4.99 
Costume Quest [Online Game Code] - 7.49 
Stacking [Online Game Code] - 7.49 
Oh So Fine Bundle [Download] - 19.98 

Namco Networks (Old School):

Journalist Journey: The Eye of Odin [Download] - 1.99 
Burger Time Deluxe [Download] - 1.99 
Cat Wash [Download] - 1.99 
PAC-MAN Pizza Parlor [Download] - 1.99 
Star Trigon [Download] - 1.99 
Tinseltown Dreams - The 50's [Download] - 1.99 
Antiques Roadshow [Download] - 1.99 
Pool Pro Online 3 [Download] - 1.99 
Mishap 2: An Intentional Haunting [Download] - 1.99 
Mishap 2: An Intentional Haunting [Download] - 1.99 
Stroke of Midnight Standard Edition [Download] - 1.99 
Stroke of Midnight Collector's Edition [Download] - 1.99 
Mishap: An Accidental Haunting [Download] - 1.99 
The Otherside: Realm of Eons [Download] - 1.99 
PAC-MAN [Download] - 1.99 
Dig Dug [Download] - 1.99 
Inversion [Online Game Code] - 4.49 
Dark Souls: Prepare To Die Edition [Online Game Code] - 14.99 
Ace Combat: Assault Horizon [Download] - 19.99 


EA:

Battlefield 3 [Download] - 11.98 
Bulletstorm [Download] - 4.98 
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box [Download] - 4.97 
Darkspore [Download] - 4.98 
Dead Space [Download] - 4.98 
Dead Space 2 [Download] - 4.98 
FIFA Manager 13 [Download] - 19.99 
FIFA Soccer 13 [Download] - 19.99 
Medal of Honor Warfighter: Zero Dark thirty DLC [Download] - 5.99 
Medal of Honor: Warfighter [Download] - 17.99 
Mercenaries 2: World In Flames [Download] - 4.99 
Mirror's Edge [Download] - 4.99 
Need For Speed Most Wanted Time Savers Pack [Download] - 4.99 
Need For Speed Most Wanted Ultimate Speed Pack DLC [Download] - 4.99 
Spore Ultimate Digital Collection [Download] - 7.49 
The Saboteur [Download] - 4.99 
Mass Effect Trilogy [Download] - 23.99 
Need for Speed Ultimate Digital Collection [Download] - 7.49 
Dead Space Bundle [Download] - 7.99 
FIFA 13 Bundle [Download] - 27.99 

Ignition:

Blacklight Tango Down [Online Game Code] - 1.49 

Interplay:

Fallout [Download] - 3.39 
Fallout 2 [Download] - 3.39 
Death and the Fly [Download] - 3.39 

Kalypso:

Dungeons: The Dark Lord [Download] - 7.48 
Tropico 4 [Download] - 7.48 
Airline Tycoon 2 [Download] - 7.48 
Disciples 3 Gold [Download] - 7.48 
Disciples III - Resurrection [Download] - 9.99 
Disciples III Renaissance [Download] - 9.99 
Dungeons - Into the Dark - DLC Pack 1 [Online Game Code] - 1.99 
Dungeons [Download] - 7.49 
Jagged Alliance - Back in Action [Download] - 12.49 
Jagged Alliance: Crossfire [Download] - 7.49 
Patrician III: Rise of the Hanse [Download] - 2.49 
Patrician IV - Rise of a Dynasty DLC [Download] - 6.99 
Patrician IV Gold Edition [Download] - 7.49 
Port Royale 3 [Download] - 12.49 
Port Royale 3: Dawn of Pirates [Download] - 1.99 
Port Royale 3: Harbour Master [Download] - 1.99 
Port Royale 3: New Adventures [Download] - 1.99 
Sine Mora [Download] - 4.99 
Tropico [Download] - 2.99 
Tropico 3 [Download] - 4.49 
Tropico 4 - Modern Times DLC [Online Game Code] - 7.49 
Tropico 4 - Plantador Production DLC [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
Tropico 4 DLC - Pirate Heaven [Download] - 2.49 
Tropico 4: Megalopolis [Download] - 2.49 
Tropico 4: Military Junta DLC [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
Tropico 4: Quick-dry Cement DLC [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
Tropico 4: Vigilante [Download] - 2.49 
Tropico Reloaded [Download] - 2.99 
Tropico3: Absolute Power - Expansion [Download] - 4.49 


Meridian4:

ArmA2: Combined Operations [Download] - 14.99 
ArmA 2 [Download] - 7.49 
ARMA 2 Private Military Company [Download] - 5.49 
ARMA 2 British Armed Forces [Download] - 5.49 
ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead [Download] - 11.99 


Paradox:

Cities In Motion Collections (Mac) [Download] - 24.99 
Europa Universalis III: Chronicles [Download] - 14.99 
Ship Simulator Extremes [Download] - 14.99 
Mount & Blade Collection [Download] - 14.99 
East India Company Collection [Download] - 14.99 
Hearts of Iron III Collection [Download] - 14.99 
Ship Simulator Extremes [Download] - 14.99 
Mount & Blade: Warband [Download] - 9.99 
Victoria II [Download] - 9.99 
Cities in Motion [Download] - 9.99 
Magicka Collection [Download] - 9.99 
Warlock: Master of the Arcane [Download] - 9.99 
Majesty 2 Collection [Download] - 9.99 
Naval War: Arctic Circle [Download] - 9.99 
Mount & Blade: Warband [Online Game Code] - 9.99 
Crusader Kings Complete - 9.99 
Cities In Motion (Mac) [Download] - 9.99 
Pride of Nations [Download] - 9.99 
Hearts of Iron III: For The Motherland [Download] - 9.99 
Majesty 2 Collection [Online Game Code] - 9.99 
Hearts of Iron III: Semper Fi [Download] - 9.99 
Victoria II: A House Divided - Expansion [Download] - 9.99 
King Arthur Collection [Download] - 9.99 
Achtung Panzer Kharkov 1943 [Download] - 9.99 
Sword of the Stars - Complete Collection [Online Game Code] - 9.99 
The Kings' Crusade [Download] - 9.99 
Pirates of Black Cove [Download] - 9.99 
King Arthur Collections [Download] - 9.99 
Victoria II [Online Game Code] - 9.99 
Pirates of Black Cove - Origins DLC [Download] - 9.99 
The Kings' Crusade [Online Game Code] - 9.99 
Mount & Blade [Download] - 7.49 
Elven Legacy Collection [Download] - 7.49 
Hearts of Iron III: Their Finest Hour [Download] - 4.99 
Mount & Blade Warband: Napoleonic Wars DLC [Download] - 4.99 
Victoria II: A House Divided DLC [Download] - 4.99 
Magicka [Download] - 4.99 
Crusader Kings II: Sword of Islam [Online Game Code] - 4.99 
Mount & Blade: With Fire and Sword [Download] - 4.99 
Darkest Hour: A Hearts of Iron Game [Download] - 4.99 
Supreme Ruler 2020 Gold [Download] - 4.99 
Commander: Conquest of the Americas [Download] - 4.99 
Fort Zombie [Download] - 4.99 
Supreme Ruler - Cold War [Download] - 4.99 
Hearts of Iron III [Download] - 4.99 
Swords of the Star - Complete Collection [Download] - 4.99 
King Arthur II [Download] - 4.99 
Europa Universalis Rome Gold [Download] - 4.99 
Sengoku [Download] - 4.99 
Lead and Gold: Gangs of the Wild West [Download] - 4.99 
Majesty 2: The Fantasy Kingdom Sim [Download] - 4.99 
Starvoid [Online Game Code] - 4.99 
Pirates of Black Cove [Download] - 4.99 
Ship Simulator Extremes: Ferry Pack DLC [Download] - 4.99 
Dark Horizon [Download] - 4.99 
Gettysburg: Armored Warfare [Online Game Code] - 4.99 
Victoria Complete [Download] - 4.99 
Cities in Motion: Tokyo DLC [Download] - 4.99 
King Arthur II [Download] - 4.99 
Commander: Conquest of the Americas [Download] - 4.99 
Elven Legacy [Download] - 4.99 
Defenders of Ardania [Download] - 4.99 
Cities In Motion Tokyo [Download] - 4.99 
Sword of the Stars Argos Naval Yard Expansion [Download] - 4.49 
Cities in Motion: U.S. Cities DLC [Download] - 2.99 
Sigita - Ship Simulator Expansion #1 [Download] - 2.99 
Magicka: The Stars Are Left DLC [Online Game Code] - 2.99 
Cities In Motion US Cities [Download] - 2.99 
Cities in Motion: German Cities DLC [Download] - 2.99 
Majesty Gold [Download] - 2.49 
Crusader Kings II: Ruler Designer DLC [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
Ship Simulator Extremes: Ocean Cruise Ship Oceana DLC [Download] - 2.49 
Crusader Kings II: Sunset Invasion [Download] - 2.49 
Majesty Gold - HD [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
Cities In Motion: London [Download] - 2.49 
Ship Simulator Extreme: Offshore Vessel DLC [Download] - 2.49 
Majesty 2 Kingmaker - Expansion [Download] - 2.49 
Majesty 2: Battles of Ardania Expansion [Download] - 2.49 
Ship Simulator Extremes: Cargo Vessel DLC [Download] - 2.49 
A Game of Dwarves: Star Dwarves [Download] - 2.49 
Majesty 2 - Monster Kingdom Expansion [Download] - 2.49 
Magicka The Other Side of the Coin [Download] - 2.49 
Hearts of Iron 3: Stars and Stripes DLC [Download] - 2.49 
Cities in Motion: Paris DLC Pack [Download] - 2.49 
Cities in Motion St Petersburg [Download] - 2.49 
Pirates of Black Cove - Origins DLC [Download] - 2.49 
Magicka: Vietnam DLC Pack [Online Game Code] - 2.49 
Commander: Conquest of the Americas - Colonial Navy (Expansion) [Download] - 2.49 
Commander: Conquest of the Americas - Colonial Navy [Download] - 2.49 
King Arthur II: Dead Legions DLC [Download] - 2.49 
Hearts of Iron III: Sounds of Conflict DLC [Download] - 2.49 
Woody Two-Legs: Attack of the Zomie Pirates [Download] - 2.49 
Commander: Conquest of the Americas - Pirate Treasure Chest - DLC [Download] - 2.49 
Cities in Motion: Design Dreams DLC [Download] - 1.99 
Magicka: Dungeons & Daemons [Download] - 1.99 
Cities in Motion: Design Now DLC [Download] - 1.99 
Cities In Motion Design Now [Download] - 1.99 
Cities in Motion: Design Marvels DLC [Download] - 1.99 
Cities in Motion: Design Classics DLC [Download] - 1.99 
King Arthur the Druids - Expansion [Download] - 1.99 
Cities In Motion Design Marvels [Download] - 1.99 
Cities In Motion Design Dreams [Download] - 1.99 
Warlock Master of the Arcane Return of the Elves DLC [Download] - 1.49 
Warlock Master of the Arcane Power of the Serpent [Download] - 1.49 
Cities in Motion: Metro Stations DLC [Download] - 1.49 
Cities in Motion: Ulm DLC [Download] - 1.49 
Pride of Nations: The American Civil War 1862 Expansion [Download] - 1.49 
Pride of Nations: The Franco-Prussian War 1870 DLC Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Cities In Motion Metro Station [Download] - 1.49 
Pride of Nations: Spanish American War 1898 [Download] - 1.49 
Magicka: Final Frontier DLC [Online Game Code] - 1.49 
Magicka: Horror Props DLC [Online Game Code] - 1.49 
Crusader Kings II: Russian Portraits [Download] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Russian Unit Pack [Download] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Byzantine Unit Pack [Download] - 0.99 
Warlock Master of the Arcane Master of Artifacts DLC [Download] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Songs of the RU [Download] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: African Portraits [Download] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Mongols DLC Pack [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Dynasty Shields DLC Pack [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: African Unit Pack DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Warlock: Master of the Arcane - Powerful Lords DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Europa Universalis III: Music of the World [Download] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Dynasty Shield II [Download] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Songs of the Caliph DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Songs of Albion DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Songs of Faith DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Crusader Kings II: Songs of the Holy Land DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: Mega Villain Robes [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: Gamer Bundle DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: The Watchtower DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: Heirloom Items Pack [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
War of the Roses: House of York Armor Set DLC [Download] - 0.99 
War of the Roses: House of Lancaster Armor Set DLC [Download] - 0.99 
Magicka: Frozen Lake DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: Peculiar Gadgets Item Pack [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: Holiday Spirit DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: Party Robes DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: Aspiring Musicains Robes [Online Game Code] - 0.99 
Magicka: Lonely Island Cruise DLC [Online Game Code] - 0.99 


Rockstar:

Max Payne 3 [Online Game Code] - 14.99 
Max Payne 3 [Download] - 14.99 
Max Payne 3 - Rockstar Pass [Online Game Code] - 14.99 
Max Payne 3 Season Pass [Online Game Code] - 14.99 
Max Payne Complete (Max Payne 3 + Season Pass) [Online Game Code] - 19.99 
Grand Theft Auto IV [Online Game Code] - 9.99 
Grand Theft Auto IV [Download] - 9.99 
Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete [Download] - 14.99 
L.A. Noire [Download] - 9.99 
LA Noire [Online Game Code] - 9.99 
LA Noire - Complete Edition [Online Game Code] - 14.99 
L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition [Download] - 14.99 
Rockstar Classics [Download] - 14.99 
Max Payne 3, Grand Theft Auto IV and L.A. Noire Bundle [Download] - 24.99 
Grand theft Auto IV: The Complete Edition & L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition Bundle [Download] - 19.99 

Sega:

Binary Domain [Download] - 4.99 
Dreamcast Collection [Download] - 7.49 
Football Manager 2013 [Online Game Code] - 19.99 
Sega Genesis Classic Game Pack [Download] - 7.49 
Jet Set Radio [Download] - 4.99 
Nights in Dreams [Download] - 4.99 
Sonic Generations [Download] - 7.49 
Rome: Total War Collection [Download] - 6.49 
Medieval II: Total War Collection [Download] - 9.99 
Empire: Total War Collection [Download] - 14.99 
Napoleon: Total War Collection [Download] - 14.99 
Total War: Shogun 2 Collection [Download] - 24.99 
Total War: Shogun 2 - Fall of the Samurai Collection [Download] - 19.99 


Sony Online Entertainment:

PAYDAY The Heist [Download] - 4.98 
PAYDAY The Heist - Wolfpack DLC [Online Game Code] - 4.98 
DC Universe Online - Lightning Strikes [Download] - 3.74 

Square Enix:

Sleeping Dogs [Download] - 17.49 
Battlestations Midway [Online Game Code] - 3.99 
Battlestations Pacific [Online Game Code] - 4.99 
Deus Ex Human Revolution Explosive Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Deus Ex Human Revolution Tactical Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition [Online Game Code] - 2.99 
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Augmented Edition [Download] - 9.99 
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Standard Edition [Download] - 7.49 
Deus Ex: Human Revolution - The Missing Link DLC [Online Game Code] - 5.99 
Deus Ex: Invisible War [Download] - 4.49 
Final Fantasy XI: Ultimate Collection Abyssea Edition [Download] - 9.49 
Gyromancer [Download] - 4.99 
Mini Ninjas [Download] - 4.49 
Order of War [Online Game Code] - 4.49 
Project: Snowblind [Download] - 4.49 
Shellshock 2: Blood trails [Download] - 4.99 
Sleeping Dogs Nightmare In North Point Pack [Download] - 2.99 
Sleeping Dogs Retro Triad Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Sleeping Dogs Screen Legend Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Sleeping Dogs Street Racer Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Sleeping Dogs SWAT Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Sleeping Dogs Tactical Soldier Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Sleeping Dogs The High Roller Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Sleeping Dogs The Red Envelope Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Sleeping Dogs Top Dog Gold Pack [Download] - 1.49 
Sleeping Dogs Top Dog Silver Pack [Download] - 1.49 
The Last Remnant [Online Game Code] - 4.99 
Thief Deadly Shadows [Download] - 4.49 
Thief Gold [Download] - 4.49 
Tomb Raider: Anniversary [Online Game Code] - 4.49 
Tomb Raider: Legend [Online Game Code] - 4.49 
Tomb Raider: Underworld [Download] - 4.49 
Tomb Raider: Underworld [Online Game Code] - 4.49 
Tomb Raider Experience Pack [Download] - 13.49 
Deus Ex Pack [Download] - 19.99 
Chaos A Plenty Pack [Download] - 18.49 



Ubisoft:

Assassin's Creed 2 Deluxe Edition [Download] - 4.99 
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood [Mac Download] - 7.49 
Assassin's Creed II [Mac Download] - 4.99 
Assassin's Creed Revelations - Gold Edition [Download] - 15.99 
Assassin's Creed Revelations - Mediterranean Traveler Map Pack DLC [Online Game Code] - 4.99 
Assassin's Creed Revelations - The Ancestors Character Pack DLC [Online Game Code] - 1.99 
Assassin's Creed Revelations - The Lost Archive DLC [Download] - 4.99 
Assassin's Creed Revelations [Download] - 11.99 
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood [Download] - 7.49 
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood Deluxe Edition [Download] - 11.49 
Assassin's Creed: Director's Cut Edition [Download] - 4.99 
Beyond Good & Evil [Download] - 2.99 
Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood [Download] - 2.99 
Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30 [Download] - 2.99 
Call of Juarez [Download] - 2.99 
Call of Juarez 2: Bound in Blood [Download] - 2.99 
Call of Juarez: The Cartel [Download] - 5.99 
Driver San Francisco - Deluxe Edition [Download] - 12.49 
Driver San Francisco - Standard Edition [Download] - 9.99 
Driver San Francisco [Mac Download] - 9.99 
Driver San Francisco Deluxe Edition [Mac Download] - 12.49 
Driver: Parallel Lines [Download] - 2.99 
Far Cry - 32 Bit OS Only [Download] - 2.99 
Far Cry 2: Fortune's Edition [Download] - 2.99 
From Dust [Download] - 4.49 
Ghost Recon Future Soldier - Arctic Strike [Download] - 4.99 
Shaun White Skateboarding [Download] - 2.99 
Shaun White Snowboarding [Download] - 2.99 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter [Download] - 2.99 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 [Download] - 2.99 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier - Deluxe Edition [Download] - 12.49 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier [Download] - 13.99 
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier: Raven Strike DLC Pack [Download] - 10.49 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Lockdown [Game Download] - 3.99 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas [Download] - 3.99 
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2 [Download] - 3.99


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2013)

Hitman Absolution and Sleeping Dogs for $30 and there are a few other deal options in the link


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 22, 2013)

I want some decent RPGs to come on sale.


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 22, 2013)

Dead Space 3 for $40, not bad this soon after release.

http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/dead-space-3/102774


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2013)

LEGO: Lord of the Rings $7.49 and other LEGO games on sale at Gamefly


----------



## Nordic (Feb 27, 2013)

Ns2 is going to be 50% off on the weekend of the 28th for the free dlc gorgeous update.

[yt]AB-gmyOvUig[/yt]


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 27, 2013)

Lurking for a good deal on the upcoming SimCity... Any tips are highly appreciated!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2013)

I can tell you that Fallen Enchantress is 66% off at Steam today.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Lurking for a good deal on the upcoming SimCity... Any tips are highly appreciated!



Fwiw, Direct2Play has it for preorder for $10 less then on Origin, link

Be forewarned, they send you an email with a picture of the key. Also if this is the first time your buying from them, then they ask for your phone number to send you a text with a 4 digit pin that you have to use to get the first purchase.

For the record, I bought Sleeping Dogs and Borderlands 2 from them and have had not problems with the games, no weird calls to my cell, and nothing weird show up on my card in the last several months since I did that. I think it was late last summer when I made those purchases.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 1, 2013)

Sonic The Hedgehog Bundle $21.56 on GMG w/ "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"

Sonic Generations
Sonic SEGA All Stars Racing
Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode II
Sonic Adventure 2
Sonic Adventure DX
Sonic the Hedgehog 4 Episode 1
Sonic 3 and Knuckles
Sonic CD
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic The Hedgehog 2


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2013)

Hitman: Absolution $10 (Professional Edition) on GMG w/ "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"

I may snag it at this price


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hitman: Absolution $10 (Professional Edition) on GMG w/ "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"
> 
> I may snag it at this price



Thanks man. Awesome deal.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 2, 2013)

Even more awesome is you can get it in UK too - apply code and it's £6.00.  Result


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hitman: Absolution $10 (Professional Edition) on GMG w/ "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"
> 
> I may snag it at this price



Even though I have this for Xbox, I could not pass this up for $10. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Phusius (Mar 3, 2013)

I paid $13 for it on a sale awhile back, Hitman Abs is def worth $10.  Cheers.


----------



## Absolution (Mar 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hitman: Absolution $10 (Professional Edition) on GMG w/ "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"
> 
> I may snag it at this price



Had ~6usd from the witcher 2 deal, paying 4usd for this. thanks alot man.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hitman: Absolution $10 (Professional Edition) on GMG w/ "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"
> 
> I may snag it at this price



Finally bought it and holy crap a 25GB download 

Let's hope it's good stuff.  I'll wait to download til I finish some Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie goodness


----------



## Phusius (Mar 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Finally bought it and holy crap a 25GB download
> 
> Let's hope it's good stuff.  I'll wait to download til I finish some Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie goodness



I already beat it, it is rather fun, just don't get the urge to rambo your way through it, a lot of the missions make it easy to do this, and I made the mistake of doing it a few times instead of trying to be stealthy. 

Regardless, I still had a shit ton of fun.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

Phusius said:


> I already beat it, it is rather fun, just don't get the urge to rambo your way through it, a lot of the missions make it easy to do this, and I made the mistake of doing it a few times instead of trying to be stealthy.
> 
> Regardless, I still had a shit ton of fun.



I've honestly never played a Hitman game (not counting 5 minutes of Blood Money), so i'm looking forward to this game.  I'd like to give it a nice stealth shot


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 3, 2013)

Starcraft 2 - 50% off. 20$ 

http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001122


----------



## Phusius (Mar 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I've honestly never played a Hitman game (not counting 5 minutes of Blood Money), so i'm looking forward to this game.  I'd like to give it a nice stealth shot



Blood Money has some amazing holy shit stealth moments in it that Absolution failed to capture, Blood Money is def the pinnacle of the series, but Absolution is a close second.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 3, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Starcraft 2 expac - 50% off. 20$
> 
> http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001122



thats the main game not the expac....


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 3, 2013)

Phusius said:


> thats the main game not the expac....



Wops nevermind me. nothing to see here..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2013)

heart of the swarm is gunna cost a tad more than $20


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

Gamefly has Postal III $3 (Steam) and Medal of Honor Warfighter $12 (Origin) using 20% off code "GFDMAR20"


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 3, 2013)

*Gamestop b2g1?*

Anyone know when Gamestop will have a buy 2 get 1 free again? I've got $100 gift card I'm waiting to burn through but I want to get the most of it.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 3, 2013)

Gilletter said:


> Anyone know when Gamestop will have a buy 2 get 1 free again? I've got $100 gift card I'm waiting to burn through but I want to get the most of it.



The best way to get the most of it would be to convert it into a Steam Wallet account.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2013)

Dead Rising 2 Complete Pack $13.59

Dead Rising 2: Off the Record $7.49
Dead Rising 2: Off the Record BBQ Chef Skills Pack $0.50
Dead Rising 2: Off the Record COSPLAY Skills Pack $0.50
Dead Rising 2: Off the Record Cyborg Skills Pack $0.50
Dead Rising 2: Off the Record Firefighter Skills Pack $0.50
Dead Rising 2 $4.99


----------



## Guitar (Mar 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Gamefly has Postal III $3 (Steam) and Medal of Honor Warfighter $12 (Origin) using 20% off code "GFDMAR20"



Awesome! Wanted Postal 3 for a while, $3 is a no brainer!


----------



## Phusius (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.gog.com/gamecard/psychonauts#s_3

psychonauts at 3.99


----------



## Absolution (Mar 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Finally bought it and holy crap a 25GB download



Thats odd, for me twas 11gb


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2013)

I think that's the compressed download.  It inflates to "26,006 MB."  That's with all expansions.  Remember, when you start an install, it is showing how much HDD space it is going to take, not the size of the download.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2013)

Primal Carnage $5 on Steam through March 13th.  I think i'm going to get this game finally; I've been wanting it ever since TMM posted about way back when long before it ever came out....


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Primal Carnage $5 on Steam through March 13th.  I think i'm going to get this game finally; I've been wanting it ever since TMM posted about way back when long before it ever came out....



Good game for $5


----------



## theonedub (Mar 8, 2013)

Does it have a single player campaign to play?


----------



## Phusius (Mar 8, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Does it have a single player campaign to play?



no it does not.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 8, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Does it have a single player campaign to play?



As Phusius said, it's multi only.  I played a little bit a few minutes ago, and it was fun.  I played as a human and got to kill some dinos, and it was a a pretty good run.  I don't think there's much to the game, just team based deathmatch: dinos vs humans.

I look forward to some more later on


----------



## Phusius (Mar 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> As Phusius said, it's multi only.  I played a little bit a few minutes ago, and it was fun.  I played as a human and got to kill some dinos, and it was a a pretty good run.  I don't think there's much to the game, just team based deathmatch: dinos vs humans.
> 
> I look forward to some more later on



Yeah it is not bad for $5, i wouldnt pay any more for it though


----------



## Irony (Mar 8, 2013)

@phusius, I just saw your sig. I've played AOE since the first one when it came out, and I've been thoroughly addicted ever since, lol. I think age of empires: II age of kings was the best one ever. And now you say HD?! thats the first I've heard of it!

Edit: holy crap, and its on steam already. I think I am going to have to get that.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 8, 2013)

Irony said:


> @phusius, I just saw your sig. I've played AOE since the first one when it came out, and I've been thoroughly addicted ever since, lol. I think age of empires: II age of kings was the best one ever. And now you say HD?! thats the first I've heard of it!



its up for steam on pre-order.  it will have steam workshop as well built in.  i plan to make a Wheel of Time themed battle scenario if possible.  im sure there will be a ton of game of thrones shit as well


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Irony said:


> @phusius, I just saw your sig. I've played AOE since the first one when it came out, and I've been thoroughly addicted ever since, lol. I think age of empires: II age of kings was the best one ever. And now you say HD?! thats the first I've heard of it!
> 
> Edit: holy crap, and its on steam already. I think I am going to have to get that.



If you got the original game yet, this might hold you over.

http://www.forgottenempires.net/

There is a trick to making the normal game work with widescreen rather than stretching it, but it's not a very good solution. That mod does it nicely, I'll be playing that till the one on Steam releases.


----------



## Irony (Mar 9, 2013)

Thats pretty cool. Aoe2 is such an awesome game. Where else can you have armies of trebuchets? And the ships were the best too.

Lol, btw I found a couple friends to go in on a fourpack with me


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2013)

starcraft II is half price at present, probably until (or just after) heart of the swarm launches


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 9, 2013)

little big planet ps vita for GBP 15.85 on shopto


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Mass Effect Franchise on sale on Origin
Mass Effect Trilogy $25
Mass Effect $7
Mass Effect 2 $10
Mass Effect 3 $10
Mass Effect 3 Deluxe Editon $15

I know ME and ME2 aren't all that great, but ME3 seems like a decent deal.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2013)

tempted to buy 3


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty $18 on Newegg with promo code *STW311*


----------



## Azazel (Mar 9, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty $18 on Newegg with promo code *STW311*



Good deal, SCII is great


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Mass Effect Franchise on sale on Origin
> Mass Effect Trilogy $25
> Mass Effect $7
> Mass Effect 2 $10
> ...


If it included all the DLCs too, I'd be tempted, but it doesn't.  ME3, the DLCs are very important.


----------



## techtard (Mar 10, 2013)

For ME3, they screw you with the DLCs.

One of the most important ones, from a story perspective was From the Ashes. A day one DLC that they decided to cut out of the game and sell to the player. 

The extended cut is the way the game should have ended to begin with, considering they stuck with the same ending. But it was free, so not bad.

The Leviathan DLC was retarded, it was made specifically to justify their terrible ending. And then they charge you money for it.

Omega was over-hyped, poorly executed and over-priced.

Haven't paid any attention to the latest DLC. Mass Effect has turned into the EA test-bed for selling overpriced DLC.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2013)

Leviathan is the most important DLC from the story perspective.

Citadel adds the most content to the game out of all the DLCs.  It isn't really important in terms of plot but I liked it.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 10, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs is $10 today on Steam, as well as 75% off all DLC 



Pre-order Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 for $24 on GMG (requires Steam) with code *GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS* (this code should give you 20% off most games)


----------



## naraku (Mar 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Sleeping Dogs is $10 today on Steam, as well as 75% off all DLC



Should i buy the DLC package for $17? Or is the game good by itself?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 10, 2013)

naraku said:


> Should i buy the DLC package for $17? Or is the game good by itself?



mmm the only ones I would really buy are Nightmare in North Point ,Zodiac Tournament and Year of the Snake.

The rest are weapons/outfits or a few missions.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2013)

Resident Evil 5 for $4 and Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City for $10 on GMG w/ code *GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS*

Kane and Lynch 2: Dog Days $3, The Last Remnant $3, and Dungeon Siege $4 on Gamefly w/ code *GFDMAR20*, all activate on Steam.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2013)

naraku said:


> Should i buy the DLC package for $17? Or is the game good by itself?


I bought the lot and didn't regret it.  I was surprised they added so many little side jobs to level your character up.  There was one where you get to play a cop--that one stood out as being fun/what the base game lacked.

I guess it really boils down to how much $17 means to you.


----------



## Absolution (Mar 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Resident Evil 5 for $4 and Resident Evil Operation Raccoon City for $10 on GMG w/ code *GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS*










I get 8 USD only


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2013)

Absolution said:


> http://i.imgur.com/W50bZef.png
> 
> I get 8 USD only



GMG has many deals that are for that day only, and the sale of the Resident Evil games was that day only, much like Steam's daily deal.  I suppose from now on I could list it as "one day only" when posting a sale on GMG.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 13, 2013)

Absolution said:


> http://i.imgur.com/W50bZef.png
> 
> I get 8 USD only



I think you could fork out an extra 3 bucks you tight wad.


----------



## Guitar (Mar 13, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> I think you could fork out an extra 3 bucks you tight wad.



Are you forking out the extra $1 you missed in that transaction?


----------



## Absolution (Mar 14, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> I think you could fork out an extra 3 bucks you tight wad.



I get emails of the discount codes too, and I thought I'd post about it, but manofthem did it first, and found it odd that he had a different price >.>



manofthem said:


> GMG has many deals that are for that day only, and the sale of the Resident Evil games was that day only, much like Steam's daily deal.  I suppose from now on I could list it as "one day only" when posting a sale on GMG.



When I applied the code it was 50% off already though. Maybe there was a discount before that too.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 14, 2013)

Absolution said:


> When I applied the code it was 50% off already though. Maybe there was a discount before that too.



I see what you're saying. The RE games have been 50% off, still are, and then you can off another 20% off, making your $8. 

But, the first day it was 75% off for $5, then 20% that for $4. I made sure by taking it all the way to checkout but it wouldn't let me since I had already purchased RE5 from GMG before, last time when it was on sale for like $9 I think 

edit:
also, here's the expired SD page


----------



## Absolution (Mar 14, 2013)

^ Yeah thats what I thought too.


----------



## mypg0306 (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazon Cars, Jets and Dirt Bike Pack Deals for $16.99

Ace Combat: Assault Horizon
MUD - FIM Motorcross World Championship
RIDGE RACER Unbounded

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BR0Q0II/?tag=tec06d-20
All steam activates.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2013)

*F1 Titles upto 50% off*

Opps I mean 75%

http://store.steampowered.com/search/?snr=1_4_4__12&term=f1

http://getgamesgo.com/category/f1-s...utm_term=Click here for up to 66 off F1 Games
F1 Titles up to 75% off


----------



## Maban (Mar 14, 2013)

mypg0306 said:


> Amazon Cars, Jets and Dirt Bike Pack Deals for $16.99
> 
> Ace Combat: Assault Horizon
> MUD - FIM Motorcross World Championship
> ...



I paid $35 for AC:AH on Steam. Bollocks.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2013)

Battlefield 3 Premium Edition $24 or Crysis 2 $8 on GMG w/ "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"


----------



## Azazel (Mar 16, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Battlefield 3 Premium Edition $24 or Crysis 2 $8 on GMG w/ "GMG20-P4DLK-FKYRS"



still £40 for BF3 in the UK, that's a shame


----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2013)

Far Cry 3 $30 on Steam for 2 days during the Ubi weekend


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 16, 2013)

i've lost the midweek madness few days ago.

Sleeping dogs for 12 euros !! DAAAAAMN !!!  When again ???


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2013)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown $16.48 @ Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008ALU5KG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2013)

Do you know if that activates on Steam?

Edit: Answering my own question: "Steam account required for game activation and installation."


Also, anyone activating SimCity before March 25 can get one of a choice of many games for free.  Details here:
http://www.simcity.com/en_US/blog/a...amazing-mayors-a-free-pc-download-from-origin


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 18, 2013)

Sins of a Solar Empire: Trinity is the $6.79 Daily Deal at Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/201290/?snr=1_4_4__43

Might want to pass though and wait for Rebellion to go on sale (includes Trinity content).


----------



## manofthem (Mar 18, 2013)

The Walking Dead $8.49 on GameFly



Code "GMG20-NT7TS-SY2RT" on GMG gets:

Aliens Colonial Marines $24, which just received a large 3.8GB patch update today



> Aliens: Colonial Marines get 4GB patch with 'visual improvements'
> by Andrew Yoon, shacknews.com, Mar 18, 2013 3:10PM PDT
> 
> The PC version of critically-panned disasterpiece Aliens: Colonial Marines has received a hefty 3.8GB update today, promising to address many of the critical flaws noted in the game's original release. For example, the update promises to improve texture resolution and add "various visual improvements," which should make the game look more like the demos that were originally released.
> ...





Spoiler: Full List of Patch Notes



3/18/2013 Update 

*General*
Improved texture resolution.
Various visual improvements.
Added mouse smoothing to options menu.
Fixed crashes tied to launch and motion tracker.
Added additional safeguards to better protect save data.
Resolved an issue where a player's level could sometimes appear incorrect when backing out of a party.
Addressed several scenarios under which players could spawn without a weapon.
Changes to better prevent audio from sometimes cutting out during end of mission cinematics.
Fixed issue where Xeno death animation was not properly calculating momentum of the killing blow.
Smart Gun animation now properly tracks targets.
Addressed some instances where Xenos would display erratic animations.
Increased light radius for player's shoulder lamp.
Adjusted aim assist to better reflect player input.
Addressed an issue that could sometimes cause co-op player revival to not work under certain circumstances.
Addressed issues with players not spawning into a level properly.
Fixed a marine player invincibility exploit.
Resolved several instances where players could walk or fall outside of maps.
Addressed an issue where Ripley’s Flamethrower (bonus content) would sometimes fire continuously without player input.
Fixed an issue that could cause localized text to sometimes display incorrectly.
Addressed an issue where weapon ammunition was not always highlighted properly.
General user interface improvements.
Miscellaneous bug fixes.

*Campaign*
Tweaked enemy and friendly AI to be more aggressive and responsive.
Modified campaign difficulty to account for improved AI responsiveness.
Improved enemy collision detection regarding doors and Power Loader.
Addressed some issues that could cause improper warping for co-op players.
Various tweaks to address instances where NPC characters would not always properly navigate to objectives.
Players will no longer bleed out immediately when downed in a Power Loader.

*Versus*
Fixed issues that could cause clients to report inaccurate results and statistics.
Addressed instances where a map would appear to “pop in” when loading into a new match.
New Xeno appearance customization added.
Multiplayer teams should now correctly auto-balance between rounds.
Increased duration of Lurker Pounce Challenge “Cat-Like Reflexes” from 10 to 20 seconds.
Fixed issue where certain multiplayer challenges would not unlock properly for all characters.
Crusher pick-ups now correctly appear as highlighted for clients.




Civ V $6

Civ V Gold Edition $13.60, includes
Sid Meier's Civilization® V
Sid Meier's Civilization V - Gods and Kings
Sid Meier’s Civilization® V: Babylon (Nebuchadnezzar II)
Civilization and Scenario Pack: Polynesia
Civilization and Scenario Pack: Denmark - The Vikings
Civilization V - Civilization and Scenario Pack: Korea
Double Civilization and Scenario Pack: Spain and Inca
Civilization V: Cradle of Civilization - Mediterranean
Civilization V: Cradle of Civilization - Asia
Civilization V: Cradle of Civilization - Americas
Civilization V: Cradle of Civilization - Mesopotamia
Civilization V: Explorer’s Map Pack
Wonders of the Ancient World DLC pack


----------



## Irony (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been kinda waiting for a deal on Civ 5, should I go for it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 19, 2013)

It was on sale at Steam not too long ago and I think I got more DLCs for about the same price.  This won't be the last time it goes on sale so don't feel obligated to get it.  Still, it's a pretty good price.


----------



## Irony (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok, I'll hold out a little longer. Which is fine since I spent all my loose money on my new water loop, lol.


----------



## mcloughj (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.gamefly.co.uk/download-games/browse/?pf=1100&cat=OnSale#.UUo0UBx7I4w

Sleeping Dogs £7.50
XCOM: £10

amongst others.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2013)

Bastion $1 (Steam or DRM-free) in the Humble Weekly Sale, or beat the average to get some other Bastion goodies.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 21, 2013)

Natural Selection 2 is having a free weekend march 21st-24th and is going to be 50% off.
[yt]oPsqT1R3jzw&[/yt]


----------



## lyndonguitar (Mar 21, 2013)

anyone got any origin % off coupons to give away?


----------



## mcloughj (Mar 21, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> anyone got any origin % off coupons to give away?



They are running a up to 50% off sale right now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2013)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/18500

Defense Grid: Awakening + DLCs 50% off ($9.99 for the whole lot, $4.99 for just the game).  No idea how long the offer will be valid.  It doesn't say.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2013)

Origin has a Spring Sale going on.  You can buy physical or download versions on it (looked like free shipping to me too):
http://store.origin.com/store?Actio...PRINGSALE_Web_Hero_BuyNow&pbPage=origin-deals


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 21, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Origin has a Spring Sale going on.  You can buy physical or download versions on it (looked like free shipping to me too):
> http://store.origin.com/store?Actio...PRINGSALE_Web_Hero_BuyNow&pbPage=origin-deals



Not bad, Walking Dead is $10. Definitely worth every penny.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 21, 2013)

FYI, there's more on sale there than just what's on that link.  Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate is also heavily discounted, for example.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 22, 2013)

yep the first walking dead by telltale was one of the best storytelling games I have played in a while, the endings a little sad though.

picked up bastion too thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2013)

Indie Spring Sale at Steam (might be why Defense Grid is on sale):
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/indie_spring2013


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn I wished I would have jumped on that SC2 sale that just came up because I have been playing on a guest pass and OMG it is so fun and brings back many memories from the first one.


----------



## Dimi (Mar 22, 2013)

You get 3 free games (3 choices) if you buy Bioshock Infinite at a discounted price.

http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/bioshock-infinite


----------



## RCoon (Mar 22, 2013)

Dimi said:


> You get 3 free games (3 choices) if you buy Bioshock Infinite at a discounted price.
> 
> http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/bioshock-infinite



So tempting... i have a totally nonlegit version of xcom atm, and wanted to get it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2013)

XCOM was on sale for ~$16.50 earlier this week at Amazon.  You missed it.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2013)

Gamefly Sales 
Dishonored $24 (Steam)
Syndicate $5 (Origin)
Borderlands 2 $20 (Steam)
F1 2012 $16 (Steam)
GTA4 $7.49 (Gamefly client, I believe)


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 22, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Gamefly Sales
> Dishonored $24 (Steam)
> Syndicate $5 (Origin)
> Borderlands 2 $20 (Steam)
> ...



Great deals! Too bad I'm broke, Dishonored looks good. Just checked, it's not even available outside UK.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 22, 2013)

(Steam unlock )bioshock infinite 45$ Play-SC.com
http://play-sc.com/BioShock-Infinite-PC-Download-Steam-CD-Key.html?gclid=CJacvN30kLYCFQhxQgodkGIAWQ

never used it but its currently the cheapest deal I've seen for the game. Caveat Emptor though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 22, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Great deals! Too bad I'm broke, Dishonored looks good. Just checked, it's not even available outside UK.


Same here.  It's making me wish I didn't blow my cash on the Origin sale. XD

I really want Dishonored and Borderlands 2.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 22, 2013)

RCoon said:


> So tempting... i have a totally nonlegit version of xcom atm, and wanted to get it.



greenmangaming has the same sale but with a couple extra games to choose from. 

http://www.greenmangaming.com/bundles/


----------



## Guitar (Mar 22, 2013)

Everybody should play Dishonored. It is a steal at less than $25.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 22, 2013)

According to SlickDeals, GMG has Borderlands 2 for $16.50, along with sales on all the other BL2 stuff.

Problem is that GMG seems to be down right now for maintenance, so I haven't personally verified that these work.  Just an FYI


----------



## Irony (Mar 23, 2013)

Well cuss. I really shouldn't spend anymore money especially with so many unplayed games in my library already; But borderlands2 and dishonored look really tempting...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Gamefly Sales
> Dishonored $24 (Steam)
> Syndicate $5 (Origin)
> Borderlands 2 $20 (Steam)
> ...



I just stumbled upon a 10% off coupon code for GF, "SLICKSPRING10" making these deals even better.  

For instance, Dishonored is now $21.59


Also, GMG is back up and working.  Borderlands 2 is $16.32 w/ "GMG20-NT7TS-SY2RT."  I did check it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 23, 2013)

It works but the voucher only works on one title.  In my case, that was Borderlands 2, not Season Pass.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 23, 2013)

Does Green Man Gaming send an email when the transaction is complete?  I think I bought it but nothing is telling me it went though. That damn clock  ran out before I got everything filled in.


----------



## Irony (Mar 23, 2013)

What is a season pass? Ive seen it on several games; is it like a digital rental sortof?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Does Green Man Gaming send an email when the transaction is complete?  I think I bought it but nothing is telling me it went though. That damn clock  ran out before I got everything filled in.



Yes they do.  The email is entitled, "Your order confirmation and activation instructions"



Irony said:


> What is a season pass? Ive seen it on several games; is it like a digital rental sortof?



It's like buying package deal of DLC.  Not all Season Passes include all the DLC, and some passes only have multiplayer DLC and no campaign DLC, which means you need to read through it before purchasing.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2013)

Gamefly

Sleeping Dogs Digital Edition $9.99
XCOM: Enemy Unknown $15.99
Syndicate $4.99
Hitman: Absolution $12.49
Torchlight II $6.79
Sid Meier's Civilization V: Gold Edition $12.49
Sid Meier’s Civilization V: Gods and Kings $7.49


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 24, 2013)

XCOM for a tenner... oh so tempting.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> XCOM for a tenner... oh so tempting.



It's a load of fun to play and worth a lot more than $15, i just wish it had got coop and a higher res pack too.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

NBA 2K13 $10 on Amazon

Alpha Protocol $3, Condemned Criminal Origins $3, Total War Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai $6 and more at GMG w/ "GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD"

All Steam


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2013)

Not the cheapest price I've come across, but Dirt 3 is $8.49 today on Steam.  Actually, it's not a bad deal considering that the lower prices I saw were a while back on eBay....


----------



## irlandezul (Mar 26, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Not the cheapest price I've come across, but Dirt 3 is $8.49 today on Steam.  Actually, it's not a bad deal considering that the lower prices I saw were a while back on eBay....



Unfortunately : This item is currently unavailable in your region ...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome Deal! 

Humble Weekly Sale: THQ
$1 or more gets Darksiders and Red Faction: Armageddon (soundtrack and Path to War DLC included)
Beating the average , currently @ $6.77, gets Darksiders II and Red Faction: Guerrilla

They should all be Steam keys:


> Four amazingly epic games. The Humble Weekly Sale features a new deal every Tuesday. Be sure to jump on this amazing offer before it's gone! This week, pay $1 or more for Steam keys for Darksiders; Red Faction: Armageddon; and Red Faction: Armageddon Path to War DLC. If you pay more than the average, you'll also get Steam keys for Red Faction: Guerrilla and Darksiders II!



Just bought, and I can confirm that you will receive individual keys for each game


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 27, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Awesome Deal!
> 
> Humble Weekly Sale: THQ
> $1 or more gets Darksiders and Red Faction: Armageddon (soundtrack and Path to War DLC included)
> ...



Didn't this already happen?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2013)

The last THQ Humble Bundle didn't have Darksiders II nor Red Faction: Guerilla.  It had Darksiders and Red Faction: Armageddon though.


Android only The Humble Mobile Bundle

Indie Royale's The Mighty Bundle


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition =$7.49

Grand Theft Auto Complete Pack = $12.49


----------



## AsRock (Mar 28, 2013)

Hitman: Absolution $9.99 + .24c per dlc 
Hitman: Absolution - Professional Edition $12.49

http://store.steampowered.com/app/203140/


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2013)

A few deals on GMG w/ "GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD," all activate on Steam
Dirt 2 $3
Dirt 3 $6.80
Dirt Showdown $8.16
GRID $4.08
FUEL $2.72
Clive Barker's Jericho $2


----------



## 2wicked (Mar 28, 2013)

Greenmangaming Codemasters sale

20%OFF coupon GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD
List: (Prices are before using coupon)
*Clive Barkers Jericho $2.5
*Damnation $3.39
*DiRT 2 $3.74
*DiRT 3 $8.49
*DiRT Showdown $10.2
*F1 2010 $6.24
*F1 2011 $10.2
*F1 2012 $20
*F1 Race Stars $10
*FUEL $3.4
*GRID $5.09
*Hospital Tycoon $2.5
*Maelstrom: The Battle for Earth Begins $2.5
*Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising $7.5
*Operation Flashpoint: Red River $7.5
*Overlord $2.5
*Overlord: Raising Hell $3.39
*Overlord II $3.39
*Overlord Complete Pack $10
*Rise of the Argonauts $5

Gamefly *20% off digital pc games code: GFDAPR20*
List: (Prices are before using coupon)
*Tony Hawk's Pro Skater HD $3.99
*The Lord of the Rings: War in the North $4.99
*Transformers: War for Cybertron $4.99 (drm not listed most likely Gamefly client)
*Transformers: Fall of Cybertron $23.99
*Prototype $4.99 (drm not listed  most likely Gamefly client)
*Prototype 2 $15.99
*The Amazing Spider-Man $19.99


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2013)

Batman Arkham City GOTY $7.50 today on Steam


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2013)

Pre-order Battlefield 4 for $48 on GMG w/ code "GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD" and receive the Battlefield 4™ Premium Expansion Pack (and I think early beta access...)


----------



## 2wicked (Apr 1, 2013)

Spec Ops: The Line + Darkness II Bundle for $4.99 @ gamefly (Steam keys)
Use code: GFDAPR20 for 20% off


----------



## Guitar (Apr 1, 2013)

In case anyone forgets, AOE II HD is still 10% off on Steam. Went ahead and ordered my copy, can't wait for it to release!


----------



## bbmarley (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks picked up grid and dirt2


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 1, 2013)

bbmarley said:


> thanks picked up grid and dirt2



DIRT 3 is pretty good too.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 1, 2013)

Supreme commander and its expansion  for $5 @Steam

A fantastic game if you like Robots, RTS games and huge battles.


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 1, 2013)

Deus Ex Human Revolution: Augmented Edition $4.99 at gamestop

http://www.gamestop.com/pc/games/deus-ex-human-revolution-augmented-edition/88750


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2013)

*GFDAPR20* on GameFly gets Spec Ops The Line & The Darkness 2 for *$4* (Steam) or Bioshock 1 & 2 for *$4* (looks like no Steam, GF client)


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 2, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Supreme commander and its expansion  for $5 @Steam
> 
> A fantastic game if you like Robots, RTS games and huge battles.



One of the greatest ever

It made Company of Heroes seem a pretty myopic when you could zoom into a single unit and watch it maneuver and fire and then zoom out so you could see the entire planet.  Hard to say enough good about these titles.  Too bad SupCom 2 was such a dismal lump of doo.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, but Torchlight II is on sale at Steam until April 8th.

Now with Steam Workshop


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 2, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Supreme commander and its expansion  for $5 @Steam
> 
> A fantastic game if you like Robots, RTS games and huge battles.



Even though I have FA on disc, I bought this anyway because of the original that I didn't have. And it's on steam so now I never have to look for that cocking CD key.


----------



## Irony (Apr 2, 2013)

there are some 2k deals on gamefly, Borderlands and XCOM bundle for $39


----------



## Frick (Apr 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Sorry for the double post, but Torchlight II is on sale at Steam until April 8th.
> 
> Now with Steam Workshop



I got that when it was fairly new, never took to it. It was fun for a couple of hours, but I keep going back to Diablo 2 instead.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 2, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Sorry for the double post, but Torchlight II is on sale at Steam until April 8th.
> 
> Now with Steam Workshop



I did enjoy (and play) the hell outta TL2, but it didn't hold my attention as much as I'd hoped. PoE has got me pretty occupied these days. It really is the spiritual successor to D2 that D3 should have been....


----------



## irlandezul (Apr 3, 2013)

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Pay $1 or more:
Red Orchestra Windows Linux Soundtrack included. Red Orchestra 2 Windows Game of the Year Edition + Soundtrack
Beat the average 
Pay $2.91 or more:
Killing Floor Windows Mac Linux Soundtrack + 11 DLCs


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 3, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> I did enjoy (and play) the hell outta TL2, but it didn't hold my attention as much as I'd hoped. PoE has got me pretty occupied these days. It really is the spiritual successor to D2 that D3 should have been....



Sorry PoE? Can we please write names of games fully so other people know what the heck it is you are talking about?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Sorry PoE? Can we please write names of games fully so other people know what the heck it is you are talking about?



Path of Exile. The Diablo III that never was. I'm still playing it since buying into closed beta.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Path of Exile. The Diablo III that never was. I'm still playing it since buying into closed beta.



Ah so it's not released yet?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 3, 2013)

It's in Open Beta, Three acts, three difficulties each act. (You play all the way thru 3 acts, on three successively harder difficulties). There are notes that they intend to continue developing more acts past that as long as funding supports. 

It's a microtransaction supported game, but almost every single purchase is a cosmetic one (non-com pets, special spell effects, etc). The only one that is NOT, is extra storage space in your in-town inventory (shared between all toons). 

The extra space is a bit expensive ($20 for 6 extra slots), however, considering the game is, in my mind, totally the D3 that D3 _should _have been, I'm ok with spending $20 to support them. Check it out, free to try, free to play, and NOT Pay-to-Win


----------



## RCoon (Apr 3, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> It's in Open Beta, Three acts, three difficulties each act. (You play all the way thru 3 acts, on three successively harder difficulties). There are notes that they intend to continue developing more acts past that as long as funding supports.
> 
> It's a microtransaction supported game, but almost every single purchase is a cosmetic one (non-com pets, special spell effects, etc). The only one that is NOT, is extra storage space in your in-town inventory (shared between all toons).
> 
> The extra space is a bit expensive ($20 for 6 extra slots), however, considering the game is, in my mind, totally the D3 that D3 _should _have been, I'm ok with spending $20 to support them. Check it out, free to try, free to play, and NOT Pay-to-Win



As said here, i bought into closed beta, so i got 6 extra storage slots for free because of supporting them early on. Other than that i have spent $10 on changing my skeletons into statuettes. The game deserves every penny it gets, well worth it, and they have not stopped making content since day 1. They are currently trying to honor the people who paid $1000 investment in closed beta to make balanced personalised legendary items.
There really is no real single-cheese-class build. You dream of how you want to squish monkies, and the game will let you.
Rumour was they intended to make up to 8 Acts. So far there are 3 with the 3 difficulties, I'm about to finish merciless (final difficulty) on my 2nd character. And then there's maps to do for end game. It really doesnt get boring, and is quite an exciting hack and slash. Like Diablo III say, but 100000 times better.
And i must say the engine and graphics are quite pleasing. It's certainly not a pay to win game too. No real-cash auction house for example...


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 3, 2013)

Midweek Madness at Steam: Metro 2033 for 4.75 EUR


----------



## manofthem (Apr 3, 2013)

The Humble Bundle Weekly Sale
$1 gets you *Red Orchestra* and *Red Orchestra 2: Heroes of Stalingrad GOTY*
Beat the average (currently $2.90) also gets you *Killing Floor* + 11 DLC
 Soundtracks included for all

Pretty great deal


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 4, 2013)

When are steam doing the Easter sales? Have I missed it already?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Apr 4, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> When are steam doing the Easter sales? Have I missed it already?


They didn't do anything this easter. Next big sale is rumoured to be the spring sales(apparently mostly indie games) summer sales.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 4, 2013)

ALMOSTunseen said:


> They didn't do anything this easter. Next big sale is rumoured to be the spring sales(apparently mostly indie games) summer sales.



All that money saved for nothing! oh well...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2013)

More to spend later! 

There are a lot of good indie games out there.  It's been over with for like two weeks now though so no sense getting into that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Pre-order Battlefield 4 for $48 on GMG w/ code "GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD" and receive the Battlefield 4™ Premium Expansion Pack (and I think early beta access...)



Says the code is not intended for BF4 preorder


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Says the code is not intended for BF4 preorder



Yeah not anymore, but I posted that on 3/31, which is when it did work for sure. I went back there yesterday and the code was no longer listed.


----------



## ufgy20 (Apr 4, 2013)

Its not really on steam but on GMG you can get Defiance 20% off with the code GMG20-FDSCL-AQQXD not sure how long it will last.

Plus they are having more deals on several newer titles. think im going to get a few games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 4, 2013)

OMERTA: City of Gangsters is 50% at Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/208520

Ends April 8.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2013)

Amazon has Dead Island GOTY for $4.99


----------



## mypg0306 (Apr 5, 2013)

Borderlands + Season Pass for $24.99, only for 24hours.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BW7ZYGK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 5, 2013)

*Motorsports Sale*

http://getgamesgo.com/category/moto...&utm_term=Click here for our Motorsports Sale


-------------------------
      Order by: Price   




DiRT 3

$8.49
(RRP: $24.99) 

DiRT Showdown

$14.99
(RRP: $29.99) 


F1™ 2010

$6.24
(RRP: $24.99) 


F1™ 2011

$10.19
(RRP: $29.99) 


F1™ 2012

$13.59
(RRP: $39.99) 


F1™ Race Stars

$13.59
(RRP: $39.99) 


FUEL

$3.39
(RRP: $9.99) 


Moto GP 13

Pre-Order
$23.99
(RRP: $29.99) 


Race Driver GRID

$3.74
(RRP: $14.99) 


SBK 12 Generations

$6.79
(RRP: $19.99) 


SBK 2011 FIM Superbike World Championship

$3.74
(RRP: $14.99) 


SSV8 Superstar V8 Racing

$2.49
(RRP: $9.99) 


WRC 3 FIA World Rally Championship

$14.99
(RRP: $29.99) 


WRC FIA World Rally Championship

$3.74
(RRP: $14.99)


----------



## mypg0306 (Apr 5, 2013)

new GetLoadedGo offer. 2 games for $10
http://www.getloadedgo.com/


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 5, 2013)

Is that a legitimate site? In the UK that's SIX of the Great British Pound. That's nothing. Are you seriously telling me that I could get Darksiders 2 and Spec Ops the line for SIX QUID?


----------



## mypg0306 (Apr 5, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Is that a legitimate site? In the UK that's SIX of the Great British Pound. That's nothing. Are you seriously telling me that I could get Darksiders 2 and Spec Ops the line for SIX QUID?



Definitely YES!


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 5, 2013)

WRC 3 FIA World Rally Championship

$14.99
(RRP: $29.99) 


Well I grabbed the above this morning and it isn't too shabby. Well that's after you figure out the secret handshake wink elbow bop finger sign to be able to navigate the freaking menus!

Man so many people having issues with that and not one thing from the game vendor about it. It's a problem with the arrow key not working or only some what working while in the menus. For me I was able to get the arrow keys to work by pressing the foot peddle gas accelerator half way then my up key came back to life...lol. Frustrating as hell if you don't figure it out because you can not fine tune anything including steering with out functional arrow keys working as they should.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 5, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Is that a legitimate site? In the UK that's SIX of the Great British Pound. That's nothing. Are you seriously telling me that I could get Darksiders 2 and Spec Ops the line for SIX QUID?


All of those games have sold for $5-10 in the past so not very surprising.  The support link points to getgamesgo.com so I suspect it's a promo site getgamesgo.com runs.


----------



## jagd (Apr 5, 2013)

Correct , i made a whois search when isaw first and they are belong to getgamesgo , pretty much a  bundle site for getgamesgo inspired from indie bundles.



FordGT90Concept said:


> The support link points to getgamesgo.com so I suspect it's a promo site getgamesgo.com runs.


----------



## irlandezul (Apr 7, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Amazon has Dead Island GOTY for $4.99



Keep in mind that is a region locked key . US and Australia .


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2013)

GMG has 25% off w/ "GMG25-S0FSG-R7Z9B"

Company of Heroes 2 $45
Metro Last Light $37.50
Dead Island Riptide $30
GRID 2 $33.75
Sacred Citadel $10
Star Trek $37.50


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Metro Last Light $37.50



Ooh... I try to stay below $35 for a game because I don't really think any game is worth more than that but... that is pretty close and I wantz it. Hmm. Decisions.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> Ooh... I try to stay below $35 for a game because I don't really think any game is worth more than that but... that is pretty close and I wantz it. Hmm. Decisions.



Yeah, same here.  This is a pretty low price IMO, and I'm really wanting the game since I loved 2033.  Decisions....


----------



## 2wicked (Apr 9, 2013)

Europa-Universalis-III-Chronicles (Gamefly client) Free from Gamefly

They treat it like a normal purchase so you may need billing info.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2013)

Newegg has Dishonored for $19.99 w/ "EMCXSXL237"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn, Game for Windows Live version.  Getting DLCs would be cheaper on Steam so I think I'm going to have to pass.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Damn, Game for Windows Live version.  Getting DLCs would be cheaper on Steam so I think I'm going to have to pass.



Are you sure it requires it?  I did a quick search and found nothing that indicates it's on GFWL, just the cover on Newegg saying "Game for Windows."  I've seen that it uses Steamworks, so DLCs are a go, if I'm understanding this correctly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm going to try asking Newegg.  I'm shocked they don't list the system requirements.


Edit:


			
				Heidy said:
			
		

> I am happy to assist you with that, [censorate]. We only guarantee what list on the webiste and picture and if you cannot find the information you need, please contact the manufacturer at 1-301-926-8300 for confirmation since the information is offered by them directly.





			
				Me said:
			
		

> there is no picture of the backside of the box





			
				Heidy said:
			
		

> I do apologize. We are not technically trained and the information is offered by the manufacturer, so we advise you to contact the manufacturer for a quick and exact answer.



I'm going to have to remember to call that number tomorrow.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 10, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm going to try asking Newegg.  I'm shocked they don't list the system requirements.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm going to have to remember to call that number tomorrow.



FWIW, Amazon shows the same pic and the reviews point out it uses Steam (9th review down).  Additionally, Wiki says the retail Dishonored activates on Steam


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 10, 2013)

I guess I might as well buy it then.  It's 66% off compared to Steam and Bethesda would probably say the same anyway.

Edit: Order placed.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2013)

company of heroes II is on special




anyone know where its cheaper?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 12, 2013)

Steam has Dishonored 50% off ($30) including DLC (Newegg's retail box I think is still going for $20 with coupon--see above).
Steam has Farm Simulator 2013 50% off ($14).
Steam has Cubemen 2 50% off ($5-6).
Humble Weekly Brendo Bundle (pay what you want) for 3 or 4 games.
Indie Royale Spring Sun Bundle (minimum ~$5.50) for five games, three albums (minimum $8).


----------



## GLD (Apr 12, 2013)

Far Cry 2 Fortune's Edition is $3.40 on Uplay.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2013)

Mussels said:


> company of heroes II is on special
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not seen it cheaper than that, i got it from their and been trying to get in touch with them as the key is invalid.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Not seen it cheaper than that, i got it from their and been trying to get in touch with them as the key is invalid.



oh shit :/ i really want it, but that'll stop me ordering from there.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2013)

Mussels said:


> oh shit :/ i really want it, but that'll stop me ordering from there.



It's not their fault as they say it's our bank blocking it apparently. But it's kinda odd that it gets payed for we get a key and moments later the key is deactivated..

I believe whats happening is due to the company being based in the UK and being in the USA so same shit when my mother comes over.


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2013)

Just a reminder. The selling of keys (virtual items) on this website is prohibited.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2013)

Please also note that selling anything is prohibited unless in a BST section thread.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> Just a reminder. The selling of keys (virtual items) on this website is prohibited.



Who's selling keys on this thread?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 14, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Who's selling keys on this thread?



I'm sure they already deleted the offending post and warned the person




Still patiently waiting for RE6 to go lower than $39 (not including the 20% code).......


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2013)

Darksiders II is 75% during the daily deal at Steam.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2013)

dank1983man420 said:


> I'm sure they already deleted the offending post and warned the person



^ this


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2013)

The Indii Gala Weekly with some good games.  Click on the pic 







Steam's Weekend Deal Portal games 75% off!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 23, 2013)

E.Y.E: Divine Cybermancy is 50% off ($5) until the 29th:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/91700/

It just got its first expansion...and it is free!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 24, 2013)

Medal of Honor Warfighter $10 on Amazon

Dragon Age: Origins Ultimate $7.49 on Steam

Mass Effect 3 $8 on GMG w/ "GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2013)

Rockstar Games Weekend:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/rockstarpublisherweekend_lanoire

Defense Grid: Awakening 75% off (including DLCs):
http://store.steampowered.com/app/18500/


----------



## GLD (Apr 25, 2013)

50% off select ORIGIN games. Tomb Raider $25. Crysis 3 $30, etc.


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 25, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Rockstar Games Weekend:
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/rockstarpublisherweekend_lanoire
> 
> Defense Grid: Awakening 75% off (including DLCs):
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/18500/



Funny how they sell a GTA pack at 25 euro that includes 2 games that are freeware already for ages: http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/
However, the pack is a bit cheaper than the other gamnes on their own, so that might be a deal to some (not to me, I am done with GTA).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 25, 2013)

GLD said:


> 50% off select ORIGIN games. Tomb Raider $25. Crysis 3 $30, etc.


Linkage would have been nice:
http://store.origin.com/store/ea/ht...sid=Origin_SHOOTERACTIONPROMO_Web_Hero_BuyNow


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 26, 2013)

GLD said:


> 50% off select ORIGIN games. Tomb Raider $25. Crysis 3 $30, etc.



Only if Tomb Raider was that price on Steam. I prefer not to use Origin if possible.

Does anyone know if the key that Origin gives will activate on Steam?


----------



## GLD (Apr 26, 2013)

I slacked and forgot a link sorry. I did pick up TR though for $25!


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome thanks guys for the codes just got Mass Effect 3 for $8 and Grid 2 $34 not to bad  almost got 50% off before it even came out 

20% almost any game GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA
25% only select pre orders GMG25-RFCBT-QPRTW


----------



## Irony (Apr 26, 2013)

I use origin for my Mass effect, and only because I love mass effect so much. EA is moronic. They stole one of my games from my library and exanged it for another game I really didn't want. For no reason. Without telling me anything. And I had already downloaded it and they deleted it. Makes me really not have any compulsion to give them my money



mastrdrver said:


> Only if Tomb Raider was that price on Steam. I prefer not to use Origin if possible.
> 
> Does anyone know if the key that Origin gives will activate on Steam?



I was under the impression they were proprietary, but I don't know anything.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 26, 2013)

Direct2Play Bioshock Infinite $34

Activates on Steam.

Region free but this is the company that sends you a text for your first purchase and sends you a picture of a key. I bought two games from them a year or so ago. Didn't have any problems, but I always throw that out there just in case some have never bought.


----------



## pds_rex (Apr 26, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> Only if Tomb Raider was that price on Steam. I prefer not to use Origin if possible.
> 
> Does anyone know if the key that Origin gives will activate on Steam?



Turns out you buy and download it through Origin and you activate the key using steam.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 26, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Awesome thanks guys for the codes just got Mass Effect 3 for $8 and Grid 2 $34 not to bad  almost got 50% off before it even came out
> 
> 20% almost any game GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA
> 25% only select pre orders GMG25-RFCBT-QPRTW



Wish i had waited to buy Starcraft II until that key became available!


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 26, 2013)

pds_rex said:


> Turns out you buy and download it through Origin and you activate the key using steam.



Download through Origin and activate on Steam???? 

Can't you just plug the key in to Steam and download from there?


----------



## jagd (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes you can get the key and add to steam and download from steam for Tomb raider ,it is steamworks .But pds might not know than 



mastrdrver said:


> Download through Origin and activate on Steam????
> 
> Can't you just plug the key in to Steam and download from there?


----------



## pds_rex (Apr 26, 2013)

jagd said:


> Yes you can get the key and add to steam and download from steam for Tomb raider ,it is steamworks .But pds might not know than



Yeah, I bit the bullet and bought it on Origin because of the price. I guess what I was trying to say was yes, that was just the way I wound up doing it. Sorry if the other post was confusing.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 27, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Linkage would have been nice:
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/ht...sid=Origin_SHOOTERACTIONPROMO_Web_Hero_BuyNow



Is AC3 worth it for $25?

I've never played any of them fwiw.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2013)

Not to me it isn't but...

If I were you, I'd play AC, AC2, AC:Brotherhood, and AC:Revelations before considering AC3.  I've played them all and AC3 still didn't make much sense to me.



www.indieroyale.com has the Lunar Bundle available.


----------



## Irony (Apr 27, 2013)

I played the first and second one, didn't do brotherhood or revelations heard they were short for the money. I love the franchise though. They do build on each other sort of, the story of the templars unfolding over centuries. I should play the third one. Waiting for a good sale


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2013)

I have 40 hours into AC2, 43 hours into Brotherhood, and 48 hours into Revelations.  All are 100% completions with little/no multiplayer.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 27, 2013)

Irony said:


> I played the first and second one, didn't do brotherhood or revelations heard they were short for the money. I love the franchise though. They do build on each other sort of, the story of the templars unfolding over centuries. I should play the third one. Waiting for a good sale



play the brotherhood and revelations, its part of the story and you will miss alot if you go straight to ac3, brother and rev are basically AC3 and 4, while AC3 is 5. lol, you get the point


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2013)

Very true.  Revelations actually might be the most important in terms of plot.  The end of Brotherhood is important too.


----------



## Irony (Apr 27, 2013)

Totally irrelevant; @FordGT90Concept, in your custom title space or whatever right above your av, I just saw that if you put zeroes where the exclamation marks are you get 90 in binary. Its also a palindrome. I'm so proud of myself lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2013)

It only took about 3-4 years for someone to notice, I applaud thee!


----------



## ngrj93 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Rockstar mega discount*

Rockstar games has put almost all their games up for discounts ranging from 50%-75% on steam. People interested should go and check it out!!


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2013)

Tomb Raider $20 (dead), Max Payne 3 + Rockstar Pass + LA Noire Complete $16, and others on GMG w/ "GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA" (20% off code)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2013)

www.indieroyale.com revealed the last three titles in the Lunar Bundle.  Micron looks pretty fun albeit short.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Tomb Raider $20, Max Payne 3 + Rockstar Pass + LA Noire Complete $16, and others on GMG w/ "GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA" (20% off code)



How do you get Tomb Raider for $20??? 20% off ends up at $40 for me.


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> How do you get Tomb Raider for $20??? 20% off ends up at $40 for me.



It was on sale for $25, then -20% off = $20.   I posted late last night (early this morning), and the deal has since expired.  Sorry...

Many of the GMG deals last a day only...


----------



## mastrdrver (May 3, 2013)

Fwiw, Steam now has Tomb Raider 50% off. So $25 for the cheap version until the 6th.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 3, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> Fwiw, Steam now has Tomb Raider 50% off. So $25 for the cheap version until the 6th.



lmao, I feel bad for the guys who bought it early, not even 3 Months and its already %50


----------



## NinkobEi (May 3, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> lmao, I feel bad for the guys who bought it early, not even 3 Months and its already %50



Why Games With Female Protagonists Don’t Sell, and What It Says About The Industry
http://www.themarysue.com/why-games...ont-sell-and-what-it-says-about-the-industry/

Kind of interesting. Now I feel compelled to buy any female protagonist game. Reverse psychology?

Also, Skyrim went on sale a month after it was released (11-11-11, on sale for xmas 50% off). So its not that unusual


----------



## AsRock (May 3, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> lmao, I feel bad for the guys who bought it early, not even 3 Months and its already %50



I got mine from game stop  shortly after release for $45 and to be honest i don't regret spending that much as i enjoyed the game very much. i already got Hitman and sleeping dogs dirt cheap as well which basically made it feel like i only payed $30 for it.

I just hope that when i payed more for it that SE got a few extra penny's as i really hate to see them drop the quality and time\effort in their games.


Like be fair i picked up Hitman for $12 surly it's worth more than that all that hard work that's been put in to it.  Steam sales and other places have made me think why should game company give 2 shits about games any more if the prices crash shortly after.

That saaid if i know i am going like the game or going play it a lot i don't mind at all paying a little extra.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 3, 2013)

Star Wars Franchise 66% off:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/25772/

Fallout Collection (FO, FOT, FO2) 66% off:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2008/


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2013)

Borderlands 2 $10 on Gamersgate  *DEAD*


----------



## Irony (May 4, 2013)

Stupid star wars sale wnt down to 50% off. I was gonna buy it for $33 then it went up to $50 right before I was gonna buy. 

Tomb raider 50% off, $24.99


----------



## techtard (May 4, 2013)

Not a huge deal, but Shadowrun Returns regular and Deluxe editions are up for pre-order via Steam at 10% off with a June release date. They are supposedly releasing a Linux native version after the Mac and PC.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/234650/

I've been waiting for this game since i finished the original on the snes back in the day.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Borderlands 2 $10 on Gamersgate



http://www.gamersgate.com/springsale 

Mega sale on Gamersgate you mean. ME 3 $10, Baldurs Gate 2 $2.99


----------



## theonedub (May 4, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Borderlands 2 $10 on Gamersgate



Split the cost with me and lets put the 4 pack of codes ($30) in the WCG May Contest?


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Split the cost with me and lets put the 4 pack of codes ($30) in the WCG May Contest?



Sounds like a plan 
PM me your PP info and I'll send my half


----------



## manofthem (May 5, 2013)

Dragon Age Complete $10 on GamersGate, activates on Origin.  

As a little personal opinion, I'm not a huge fan of GamersGate, as I don't find it as easy as other sites, but whatevs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 5, 2013)

Too bad there's no Ultimate Edition of Dragon Age II.  As is, you got to spend big bucks buying Bioware points for the DLCs.  The same goes for Mass Effect 2 and Mass Effect 3.


----------



## mcloughj (May 5, 2013)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown for 15 euro-bucks. I might...

http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-XCOMEU/xcom-enemy-unknown


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2013)

Codemasters package on amazon.com
Gotta to proxy my ass tonight to buy it in the uk.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CLEIDQG/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Thrackan (May 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Codemasters package on amazon.com
> Gotta to proxy my ass tonight to buy it in the uk.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CLEIDQG/?tag=tec06d-20



Why proxy? Just register a US address and you can buy any digital download you want.


----------



## RCoon (May 7, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> Why proxy? Just register a US address and you can buy any digital download you want.



Proxy is faster as i already have an account.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 8, 2013)

ME3 for $10 Amazon, free ship. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FYKWZU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Maban (May 8, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> ME3 for $10 Amazon, free ship.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004FYKWZU/?tag=tec06d-20



It was free after MIR on Newegg yesterday for about 12 hours before it sold out.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 9, 2013)

Maban said:


> It was free after MIR on Newegg yesterday for about 12 hours before it sold out.



Oh, cool, thanks for posting it


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2013)

Hitman Absolution $7.49 on Amazon 


GamersGate has 50% off Bethesda titles, including Skyrim for $15 or Dishonored $15


----------



## Irony (May 9, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hitman Absolution $7.49 on Amazon
> 
> 
> GamersGate has 50% off Bethesda titles, including Skyrim for $15 or Dishonored $15



Man, I saw that. Kinda burns for us who got skyrim for $60 when it came out, lol. I think it was worth well over 300 hours though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2013)

Humble Double Fine Bundle


----------



## irlandezul (May 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Hitman Absolution $7.49 on Amazon


Now it's only $4.99 .
Hitman Absolution $4.99


----------



## Thrackan (May 10, 2013)

IndieGala Tropico Bundle


----------



## mypg0306 (May 11, 2013)

Cheapshark is giving away Sniper Elite V2.
http://www.cheapshark.com/raffle


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 12, 2013)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown is 66% off (daily deal):
http://store.steampowered.com/app/200510/


----------



## NinkobEi (May 13, 2013)

Pretty much all of them have a demo you can try first, too.
http://www.showmethegames.com/sales.php

edit


----------



## Caenlen29 (May 13, 2013)

I pre-ordered Total War Rome 2 with the DLC bonus off GMG.com for $42.95 I believe was the total price after 25% off coupon.  GMG25-5GT67-87HJ9

Not sure if the code is still active, it was for me on Friday.  This was pretty much the only game I wanted this year, so I thought it was a great deal.


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2013)

Irony said:


> Man, I saw that. Kinda burns for us who got skyrim for $60 when it came out, lol. I think it was worth well over 300 hours though



Not realy due to your point and it's been around 18 month since release. It's one game i think that was done right with 33% around about a month after release then the price stayed reasonably high till now..

Lets face it most games hit a 50%+ off with in a month so why buy new lmao. I think it's really screwing the people who put so much effort in to these games.  As we do know Publishers don't give a flying crap.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 13, 2013)

Caenlen29 said:


> I pre-ordered Total War Rome 2 with the DLC bonus off GMG.com for $42.95 I believe was the total price after 25% off coupon.  GMG25-5GT67-87HJ9
> 
> Not sure if the code is still active, it was for me on Friday.  This was pretty much the only game I wanted this year, so I thought it was a great deal.



Rome2 has day 1 DLC? Really. Urgh another dev gone down the crapper.


----------



## Caenlen29 (May 13, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Rome2 has day 1 DLC? Really. Urgh another dev gone down the crapper.



No, it is not Day 1 DLC, it is a bonus DLC that will be released later on, and it is therefore free to those who pre-order Rome 2, the DLC will not be ready to play day 1.


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

Caenlen29 said:


> No, it is not Day 1 DLC, it is a bonus DLC that will be released later on, and it is therefore free to those who pre-order Rome 2, the DLC will not be ready to play day 1.



Still doesnt change the fact they're following suit of every other dev that minces around with preorder special DLC(because we want loads of preorders in case the game is crap and people dont realise it until after launch, then the suckers afterwards can buy the DLC)

But i hope Total War would NEVER become a bad cash cow.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 13, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Still doesnt change the fact they're following suit of every other dev that minces around with preorder special DLC(because we want loads of preorders in case the game is crap and people dont realise it until after launch, then the suckers afterwards can buy the DLC)
> 
> But i hope Total War would NEVER become a bad cash cow.



ummm where have you been? The last several TW games had a crap ton of DLC. Shogun 2 TW had day 1 dlc packs (clans, maps) Napoleon had many, Empire TW had many. DLC has become synonymous with Total War.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 13, 2013)

True but day one DLC is free, so who cares, its $5 afterwards at least with Rome II it SEEMS they are changing their DLC plans instead of shitty units modders can already create, they are do new factions / religions and adding new play styles

Rome II originally at Macedon / Egypt = hoplites / phalanx armies
DLC adds Sparta / Athens / Epirus as possible leaders of the Greek City States much like Rome has 3 options as well.

Changing the flavor of the playable factions is a nice addition and is worth $5 as DLC back when they were releasing unit packs at that price those were NOT worth the money since a simple pack file edit gave you ability to make any units you wanted to begin with.

Creative Assembly is getting smarter with their DLC, much like Bethesda had to learn the hard way with Horse Armor, CA is slowly learning. Most of the DLC shit can be placed squarely at SEGA's feet.

Pre-Ordered for $40, 

I got over 300 hours out of Shogun 2, with mod tool now working properly with the game engine Rome II should offer me more play time, Ill just wait to grab the other DLC when its dirt cheap on sale.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 13, 2013)

CheapShark seems to be giving away Sniper Elite V2.

EDIT: Argh it was mentioned before.


----------



## erocker (May 13, 2013)

Dunno if other people are getting them, but I got a Shogun 2 75% off coupon in my Steam inbox today. I picked it up for $7.50.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 14, 2013)

You can pickup System Shock 2 for $6.99 on steam.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 14, 2013)

Just saying'
Wing Commander, Wing Commander 2 and Privateer had what they called expansion packs back in the day...what we would call DLC now....This is nothing new and its been around since PC gaming was more than a single screen game...The main difference is back in the day when an expansion pack came out and you bought the game it was included sorta like GOTY versions but not as greedy...

I'm saying that because I see some people are under the impression this is new...its far from new...

Microtransactions though yeah....bitch away about that shit cause it is just that....shit along with selling the people that can afford it better stuff in a game to give them an edge...I'm looking at you Chris Roberts and am hoping that's not what you're doing but why else would you sell a limited number of $1500 ships...


----------



## techtard (May 14, 2013)

Expansion packs used to be a whole lot of value for money. Complete new campaigns and such at a reasonable price.
Modern DLC and microtransactions are all about gouging the customer for as much $$$ as possible.


----------



## Thrackan (May 14, 2013)

The solution for all your Dota2 keys (and for those who haven't got one yet):
http://steamcommunity.com/id/dota2bot?l=english

Haven't tested it myself, but was recommended by people I trust.


----------



## _JP_ (May 14, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> The solution for all your Dota2 keys (and for those who haven't got one yet):
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/dota2bot?l=english
> 
> Haven't tested it myself, but was recommended by people I trust.





> DO NOT ASK FOR DOTA 2 ON THE WALL BELOW. THESE COMMENTS WILL BE AUTOMATICALLY DELETED AND YOU WILL BE BLACKLISTED.


*looks at wall*

*facepalm*


----------



## NinkobEi (May 14, 2013)

New Groupees bundle 
http://groupees.com/bm8
Noteables are Patrician IV, Drakensang and Blood Bowl Legendary


----------



## manofthem (May 15, 2013)

Battlefield 3 Premium Service $10 on GameFly.


----------



## MT Alex (May 15, 2013)

Terraria is $3.39 on Steam until 5/16.  Run people, RUN!!!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/105600/


----------



## Ahhzz (May 15, 2013)

DoubleFine Humble Bundle added 8 "prototype" games for more than the current average ($8.23)...


----------



## Caenlen29 (May 16, 2013)

MAJOR MAJOR MAJOR AMAZON DOWNLOAD PC SALE  Dark Souls 7.49, and hundreds more

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1501385502&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 16, 2013)

Here's 'The List' for the Amazon sale from Cheap *ss Gamers... Click

Better grab a cup of coffee for this one...

I paid 6.78 for Hitman Absolution before Amazon dropped the price to 4.99...it was nice see an e-mail this morning notifying me that they're giving me a credit for the difference.  I'm beginning to really like Amazon.

Whoever put up that link to Cheap Shark a couple of pages back...thanks.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## RCoon (May 16, 2013)

Caenlen29 said:


> MAJOR MAJOR MAJOR AMAZON DOWNLOAD PC SALE  Dark Souls 7.49, and hundreds more
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht..._p=1501385502&pf_rd_i=979455011&tag=tec06d-20



About to buy, do these games work in the UK?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2013)

I went through the entire list of 826 titles and only bought one: Gatling Gears.

I saw a lot of good deals though.




RCoon said:


> About to buy, do these games work in the UK?


It is very important to read the system requirements and all caps text.  Many will say Steam or Origin.  If it says neither, you'll be downloading directly from Amazon basically an image of the game (all the contents of the retail disk).  You use their proprietary downloader to download it then the setup just like if it were a disk.

Access it through www.amazon.co.uk to be safe.


----------



## RCoon (May 16, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I went through the entire list of 826 titles and only bought one: Gatling Gears.
> 
> I saw a lot of good deals though.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure it says only available to US customers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2013)

Indeed, this looks like the only option at the UK store:
http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B007X1458W/?tag=tec053-21

The download options aren't available (e.g. this one).


----------



## RCoon (May 16, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Indeed, this looks like the only option at the UK store:
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B007X1458W/?tag=tec053-21
> 
> The download options aren't available (e.g. this one).



Bah, why is it so hard to offer all the same deals across ALL amazons...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2013)

Because Namco Bandai won't allow it.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 16, 2013)

You can buy it even if your not from the USA, I already bought many games in the past in the US amazon and I'm from the Philippines


----------



## Peter1986C (May 16, 2013)

As long as it is a matter of digital download and have a credit card I assume.


----------



## silkstone (May 16, 2013)

Yes, I have bought Quite a few. I'm not sure if you need a US shipping address on the account. I think you do. I just used an address from the yellow pages.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 17, 2013)

Borderlands 2 (only the game, no DLCs) is 66% off at Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/49520/


----------



## NinkobEi (May 17, 2013)

Mega sale at amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000716161&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Irony (May 18, 2013)

Lulz, that done got posted last page. There's some pretty good deals there, got some Assassins creed. Didn't have any of them on PC. Lol, started DLing the first one yesterday and its up to 94% right now; gotta love slower than dsl speeds...slower than 3g...

 Still waiting for a deal on AC3


----------



## manofthem (May 18, 2013)

Sleeping Dogs for $6.24 on GetGamesGo, sweet deal!


----------



## NinkobEi (May 18, 2013)

Irony said:


> Lulz, that done got posted last page.



It probably deserves to be on a second page. It goes on til the end of May, lots of goodies. Here is the rundown:



> http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10743077&postcount=10690
> 
> 5/16
> 
> ...


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 20, 2013)

just picked up ME3 digital deluxe on that sale for 9$ (standard version is 6$) I'm on my umpteenth play through on ME2 digital deluxe and I just discovered exactly how much dlc came with it, like I'd never done the firewalker missions until now. (also got the lair of the shadow broker for the first time). So I figured the extra 3$ was worth whatever goodies I'll forget about and rediscover in 2 years...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, ME2 and ME3 DLCs are a scam because they're purchased via the fixed-rate Bioware Points.  Deluxe is the cheapest way to get any of the DLCs because Deluxe and Deluxe upgrades at least get discounted once in a while.

To buy all the ME3 DLCs requires 4000 Bioware Points (I think that excludes DLCs that come with Deluxe).  Every time I have checked, it was $10 = 800 points.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 20, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, ME2 and ME3 DLCs are a scam because they're purchased via the fixed-rate Bioware Points.  Deluxe is the cheapest way to get any of the DLCs because Deluxe and Deluxe upgrades at least get discounted once in a while.
> 
> To buy all the ME3 DLCs requires 4000 Bioware Points (I think that excludes DLCs that come with Deluxe).  Every time I have checked, it was $10 = 800 points.



hmmm.... #@$% that.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 20, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, ME2 and ME3 DLCs are a scam because they're purchased via the fixed-rate Bioware Points.  Deluxe is the cheapest way to get any of the DLCs because Deluxe and Deluxe upgrades at least get discounted once in a while.
> 
> To buy all the ME3 DLCs requires 4000 Bioware Points (I think that excludes DLCs that come with Deluxe).  Every time I have checked, it was $10 = 800 points.



yup just spent more on lair of the shadow broker dlc for ME2, 10$, than I spent on either digital deluxe edition (ME2 8$, or ME3 9$) total rip and yet I still paid it. I guess in the end I'll equate it to 40$ total spent on the trilogy + some DLC's and forget about where each dollar went as a part of that. lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 20, 2013)

I think I will wait until I can get ME1,2, and 3 + all the DLCs for about £40.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2013)

It's never going to happen.  EA doesn't have a history of packaging DLCs into one package.  Just look at The Sims and The Sims 2.  You still have to buy all the expansions individually (some are bundled with the base game but that's it).


----------



## AsRock (May 21, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's never going to happen.  EA doesn't have a history of packaging DLCs into one package.  Just look at The Sims and The Sims 2.  You still have to buy all the expansions individually (some are bundled with the base game but that's it).



Did they not do all DA with DLCs not so long back ?..  At least they did it with a bunch if it was everyone i am not sure but i do remember most of the DLCs sucked anyways.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 21, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Did they not do all DA with DLCs not so long back ?..  At least they did it with a bunch if it was everyone i am not sure but i do remember most of the DLCs sucked anyways.



I remember buying the ultimate Dragon Age (at release) which came with I think a couple of DLCs. 

The newest Metro game's DLC is a higher difficult level.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 21, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Did they not do all DA with DLCs not so long back ?..  At least they did it with a bunch if it was everyone i am not sure but i do remember most of the DLCs sucked anyways.



they did all dlc + awakening expansion for origins but they've not repeated it with Dragon Age 2, or any other game. In fact that might just be the exception that proves the rule. They did it once to see if it really made more money to do it that way. My guess is that it didn't, it likely made less. So they'll continue the individual dlc crap with just a few goodies for the digital deluxe. ME2 is nearly 3 years old and no bundles. They already have a "trilogy" pack for ME 1, 2, and 3. Said pack doesn't have all the dlc. 

http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Mass_Effect_Trilogy

for pc it has the dlc for ME1, but only cerberus pack for ME2 and online pass for ME3. 

playstation has more dlc for me2 but that was a bundle worked out for that console and that game only. It lacks pinnacle station for me1, lacks weapon, armorpacks and arrival dlc from me2, and has the online pass for me3.

playstation has the best deal but even it lacks a ton of dlc.


----------



## TRWOV (May 22, 2013)

Humble Weekly Sale: Alan Wake

http://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Humble Weekly Sale: Alan Wake
> 
> http://www.humblebundle.com/weekly



Great deal, was about to post it too


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 24, 2013)

Great 24h deal greenmangaming, Tomb Raider $16.99

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ro/en/pc/games/action/tomb-raider/

Forgot to add: use code GMG20-LLASD-D8WBQ and the price will be $13.60


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2013)

Amazon bundle: Max Payne 3 and LA Noire for $10


----------



## Irony (May 31, 2013)

2k Deal at getloadedgo, Civ5, borderlands Goty, Borderlands 2, XCOM and a bunch of others. 12 games in all, can get the whole bundle for 48 = $4 per game

http://www.getloadedgo.com/?utm_med...utm_term=Click here to Get Re-Loaded 2K Style


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 31, 2013)

Irony said:


> 2k Deal at getloadedgo, Civ5, borderlands Goty, Borderlands 2, XCOM and a bunch of others. 12 games in all, can get the whole bundle for 48 = $4 per game
> 
> http://www.getloadedgo.com/?utm_med...utm_term=Click here to Get Re-Loaded 2K Style



holy mo are they steam keys?


----------



## theonedub (May 31, 2013)

I'd trade a FarCry3 code for the new XCOM game


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 31, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I'd trade a FarCry3 code for the new XCOM game



if they are steam keys then you have a deal

What do they do just email you the keys?

I only have XCOM and Bioshock 1 in that pack of 12 games, so 10 keys for £30 is  bargain itself.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 31, 2013)

Only Europe: Call of Juarez: Gunslinger is $9 at greenmangaming after using voucher:

GMG20-JLKSA-7A8HA

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ro/en/pc/games/shooter/call-juarez-gunslinger/


----------



## Irony (Jun 1, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> holy mo are they steam keys?



Ya they all say steam DRM. If you hold your mouse over each game on the page it says Steam DRM.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

The Walking Dead:  All 5 Episodes
Back to the Future: All 5 Episodes
Sam & Max : All 5 Episodes
Poker Night At the Inventory
Hector: All 3 Episodes
Puzzle Agent 1+2
Wallace & Gromit: All 4 Episodes

All for $4.25, or more if you feel like it.

Not ground breaking games, but for under $5 definitely worth it.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 1, 2013)

game.co.uk weekend sale has plenty stuffs of bethesda's games like skyrim, dishonoured and vegas. you can get dishonoured for around 7 pounds. i don't think that my country is eligible to purchase the games. 

DRM : Steam (US/EU ??)


----------



## manofthem (Jun 1, 2013)

Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army $6 or Batman Arkham City GOTY $6 on GMG w/ "GMG20-JLKSA-7A8HA"


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 1, 2013)

Alan Wake is on steam for 90% off ($3 USD)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/108710/


----------



## rohit.kohli (Jun 3, 2013)

*Pay what you want*

Visit Humble Bundle
They offer original games (via steam or torrent) at pay what you want price (*minimum $1*) 
You can distribute the price into three categories: Developer, charity or tip

Recently I bought Alan Wake DLC + Alan wake's Nightmare combo at mere cost.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2013)

SimCity Deluxe Upgrade for $10:
http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.SimcityDLCNA?sourceid=ea5110


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> SimCity Deluxe Upgrade for $10:
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.SimcityDLCNA?sourceid=ea5110



Wow look at all of those expensive day 1 DLCs. They are really milking this franchise for all it is worth. Glad I stayed away from it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 8, 2013)

That they are.  That they are.  It disgusts me too but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Irony (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't know if anyone else saw this. Ubisoft is having some good deals:
http://shop.ubi.com/store?Action=ht...ce=CRM_E3_2013&token=L3kDQ3PW80G2yIyC2xgfQQ==


Edit: Gamefly too:
http://www.gamefly.com/download-gam...1&pageSize=78&cid=ssd8gf01060713#.UbMrP_nvtG0


----------



## JNUKZ (Jun 11, 2013)

BF3: Close Quarters Free using this code on Origin: BF3E3 ,in celebration of E3.

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/06/bf3-e3-2013-fan-celebration/


----------



## silkstone (Jun 14, 2013)

BF 3 is $5 on Origin at the moment.

http://store.origin.com/


----------



## jgunning (Jun 14, 2013)

silkstone said:


> BF 3 is $5 on Origin at the moment.
> 
> http://store.origin.com/



It says its $25.00 for me..? =(

I already have it though...


----------



## Guitar (Jun 14, 2013)

jgunning said:


> It says its $25.00 for me..? =(
> 
> I already have it though...



http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en...?easid=Origin_BATTLEFIELD3_Web_Feature_BuyNow

Maybe US only.


----------



## silkstone (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm in Asia and it is $5 for me.

Edit - I had java disabled, so it didn't choose the correct region. It seems it is US only 

What do you think the chances are that I can buy it using my CC through a proxy? Paypal didn't work


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Jun 18, 2013)

PS4 available for pre release on Amazon. On sale for .03 cents 







silkstone said:


> BF 3 is $5 on Origin at the moment.



*WARNING!!! THIS IS NOT MULTIPLAYER!! ASKING FOR REFUND RIGHT NOW!! THIS IS BULL SH**!!!*

The stupid moron chat person, after I threaten to advertise this scam on my twitter account which has over 100,000 followers, and boycott EA because I hate scammers, now he says "oh, *MY BAD*". I can't believe this crap!

Now, 1 hour later into chat, Still has done *nothing* to help with online which is throwing error "error reported from EA" which I try to play multiplayer.
a


----------



## Irony (Jun 18, 2013)

A couple days ago I went against my better judgement and my vow to never buy from origin again and got bf3 for $5. It was just such a good deal lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2013)

Irony said:


> A couple days ago I went against my better judgement and my vow to never buy from origin again and got bf3 for $5. It was just such a good deal lol



Yes!

Now you shall join the BF4 thread and get in TS when I get my rig back up and play with us!


----------



## Irony (Jun 18, 2013)

Ya maybe. If my internet decides to be reliable lol. It's been bad lately, like dying completely for a minute or two every couple hours.


----------



## mcloughj (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.gog.com/

Summer Sale now on. Get Torchlight for free!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 19, 2013)

mcloughj said:


> http://www.gog.com/
> 
> Summer Sale now on. Get Torchlight for free!



ah, crap. meant to hit that when I got home last nite


----------



## Guitar (Jun 20, 2013)

The Secret World is half of on Steam. Been waiting to purchase this for a while. Finally did! Also picked up Surgeon Simulator 2013 for the lols.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 20, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> ah, crap. meant to hit that when I got home last nite


 It is still free: http://www.gog.com/gamecard/torchlight


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks just got Torchlight!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It is still free: http://www.gog.com/gamecard/torchlight


thought i would be a one-day only sort of thing


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Jun 21, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> Thanks just got Torchlight!





Ahhzz said:


> thought i would be a one-day only sort of thing



I've never heard of that game.


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's some deals:

If you missed the Origin Battlefield 3 sale, there's another sale on Amazon - you can get the physical PC version for only $13, or the download version for only $16. http://t.co/7bQxglb8t0

World of Tanks for PC *free *on Amazon: http://t.co/XOeMUCUicG

Torchlight 50% off: http://www.gog.com/gamecard/torchlight


----------



## mcloughj (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.indieroyale.com/

Holy fudge, sniper elite V2 and others for a minimum of 4.24 (at the mo). I'm going to buy it and shoot the balls off some Nazis!! Woo!


----------



## Irony (Jun 26, 2013)

http://getgamesgo.com/category/bord...erm=Click here for 66 off Borderlands 2  DLCs

Here's some Borderlands and Borderlands 2 deals, and DLC too


----------



## mypg0306 (Jun 27, 2013)

Borderlands Bundleganza 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D8FUHFC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Nordic (Jun 28, 2013)

Ns2 is $8.49, or 66% off, through july first. 

Build 249 increase game performance dramatically, and build 250 change game balance dramatically. Current build is 250.

Chivilry is also having the same sale. Some sort of coordinated sale.


----------



## Irony (Jun 28, 2013)

Assassins Creed 3 $13
Finally went ahead and got it, was waiting for a decent deal.
Batman 50-75% off Getgamesgo
Civilization V $7.49


----------



## mypg0306 (Jun 30, 2013)

Amazon Summer Sales start today!
http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/wiki/stores/amazon/summersale#wiki_6.2F30-7.2F14


----------



## RCoon (Jul 1, 2013)

Green Man Gaming 666 Deals

http://www.greenmangaming.com/hot-deals/

Use for an extra 10% off:

GMG10-U49LX-GAE17

Currently: 
Borderlands 2 + DLC
Resident Evil 6
Lucius
Guns of Icarus
Star Trek
Killing Floor

GMG25-BAWQB-8UQWG for 25% off selected titles

I cant tell you any more because their website keeps going down.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 3, 2013)

the green man and its games is down at the moment.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 3, 2013)

I finally checked out GOG...with the summertime sale the games are almost a steal!!  I must have been under a rock or something not to know about them.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 5, 2013)

Aliens: Colonial Marines on sale at OCUK for £11.99

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CO-056-OK

EDIT: Steam Summer Sale rumoured to begin on the 11th of next week after the rumors of it beginning the 4th


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 6, 2013)

No one mention the promo at Gamestop to get $12 off BF4 preorder???

Don't know how long it's going to last.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 11, 2013)

Umm the Steam Summer sale was supposed to start today I think.

Anyone verify?!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2013)

If it does, it will be in an hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 11, 2013)

I got the Arkham City deal for £3.75 last week, what a steal and the kids love me


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 11, 2013)

http://gaben.tv/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 11, 2013)

> Sorry
> 
> The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.
> 
> ...



Booo!

Edit: It is on! But with stability problems.
http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 11, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> http://gaben.tv/



OMG Train Sim 2012 -90%!!!!! 

Time to go broke...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 12, 2013)

BioShock Infinite worth it for $30? Never played any in the series.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm waiting for it to be $15 or less.  You'll probably only play through it once and never play it again.


Edit: Borderlands 2 will be barely more than $10 in 20 minutes.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jul 12, 2013)

gonna get Dragonborn and Dawnguard DLCs for Skyrim. Im still gonna check if Bioshock infinite is similarly priced in my country (games are normally cheaper in our place)


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just purchased Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition

Can't wait to play.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll be picking up Afterfall Insanity for $2.50, as I've wanted to play that for a while, and I'm thinking maybe Dark Souls too.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 12, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I'll be picking up Afterfall Insanity for $2.50, as I've wanted to play that for a while, and I'm thinking maybe Dark Souls too.



Never took the time to take a look at afterfall, whats it like?
Picked up half a dozen copies of Borderlands 2 while its on sale and my friends are asleep, would be nice to finally play it with people.


----------



## mcloughj (Jul 12, 2013)

You'd be pretty irritated if you pre-purchased Civ V:Brave New world in europe- it's now a third off the day after release (€20).


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 12, 2013)

mcloughj said:


> You'd be pretty irritated if you pre-purchased Civ V:Brave New world in europe- it's now a third off the day after release (€20).



And it most likely will go for -75% too


----------



## mcloughj (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm resisting the urge to buy it now just in case it doesn't get cheaper. There's always the winter sale- it'll be 75% off by then!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 13, 2013)

Bully: Scholarship Edition $3.74 -- the cheapest I have ever seen it!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2013)

Walking Dead 400 Days DLC $2.49 on GameStop.  You reportedly need to install their gamestop application to get the key, and then it registers on Steam.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 16, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Never took the time to take a look at afterfall, whats it like?



Just saw you asked this and no one answered.  It's pretty darned good for an indie game.  It has pretty good atmosphere.  Sometimes controls get a little wonky, and voice acting is only average, but it's definitely worth it at the sale prices.

I thought it was worth it a year ago at full price, because I like to support good, honest indie efforts at keeping PC gaming alive.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 20, 2013)

Sniper Elite v2 is 5.99 *$5.09* on Amazon (activates on Steam) with code *GOONCAVE* (15% off)


----------



## Guitar (Jul 20, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Sniper Elite v2 is 5.99 *$5.09* on Amazon (activates on Steam) with code *GOONCAVE* (15% off)



Bought. Thanks!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 21, 2013)

Ns2 is $6.49, that is 75% off and now has cards. 40 hours left.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 23, 2013)

http://www.bundlestars.com/

   Galaxy on Fire 2 Full HD
    Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
    Air Conflicts: Pacific Carriers
    Cargo Commander
    Disciples III: Renaissance
    The Journey Down: Chapter 1
    Kung Fu Strike: The Warrior's Rise
    Dungeons: The Dark Lord
    Weird Worlds: Return to Infinite Space
    Zeno Clash


----------



## manofthem (Jul 24, 2013)

Max Payne 3 Complete w/ Rockstar Pass $12 * $9.59* at Gamefly (activates on Steam) with code *GFDJUL20*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 25, 2013)

In case you missed it during the Steam sale, Dishonored is $10.19 (Steam) at Gamestop.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2013)

Indie Royale - The Gamer Girl Bundle


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.bundlestars.com/deals/masters-of-strategy-bundle/
$3 for all steam keys
Tropico 3
Earth 2180
Patrician IV
Jagged Alliance 2
Restaurant Empire 2


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 25, 2013)

That's an offer I can't refuse.  It was $3.08 USD instead of $2.98 though.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 26, 2013)

GetGamesGo has Borderlands 2 for $7.49 and XCOM: Enemy Unknown for $9.19


----------



## Frick (Jul 27, 2013)

Crusader Kings II Collection for €9.99 on Steam! Get it, you know you want to. 

EDIT: NO wait it's without DLC's. The Collection is 19.99. Blerg.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2013)

Great deal at http://www.humblebundle.com

Pay anything for Saints Row 2, Saints Row 3, Risen 2, and Sacred 2 Gold! (1 key for the 4 games ) 

Beat average, currently like $4.55, and get Saints Row 3 Package of DLC and Dead Island GOTY! (1 key for these 2 games) 

$25 gets you Dead Island Riptide plus all the others! 

All Steam keys.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anomaly warzone earth steam game : woobox.com/vsxpyw

you should have a facebook account and like the page to get the coupon code, then a steam code will be provided to you .

Posted in free games thread also , becaused i was confused where to post.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 1, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Anomaly warzone earth steam game : woobox.com/vsxpyw
> 
> you should have a facebook account and like the page to get the coupon code, then a steam code will be provided to you .
> 
> Posted in free games thread also , becaused i was confused where to post.



Woah, a big thanks to you


----------



## Absolution (Aug 1, 2013)

Hexen II for $1.24 on steam.

brings back memories, I still remember the main menu music


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 3, 2013)

Strike Suit Zero is $7.99 on GOG (that's $12.00 off) for the weekend:

http://www.gog.com/gamecard/strike_suit_zero

In fact it's part of an Indie game promo weekend.  You can even get all 12 games for $54.28 if you are so inclined.

http://www.gog.com/promo/indie_action_weekend_promo_020813


----------



## manofthem (Aug 3, 2013)

"GFDAUG20" for 20% off at Gamefly gets you Skyrim $12 or Skyrim Legendary Edition $29


----------



## manofthem (Aug 4, 2013)

Aliens Colonial Marines & Season Pass $10 on GMG  (separate Steam keys)
DEAD


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 4, 2013)

So not really an on sale thing but if anyone sees Dust: An Elysian Tale on sale I suggest picking it up I paid $7.49 during the steam sale and for a one man game its pretty damn good. One of the better purchases I made during the summer sale. Definitely a must play with anyone that was a fan of old school RPGs like Legend of Mana etc.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 5, 2013)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> So not really an on sale thing but if anyone sees Dust: An Elysian Tale on sale I suggest picking it up I paid $7.49 during the steam sale and for a one man game its pretty damn good. One of the better purchases I made during the summer sale. Definitely a must play with anyone that was a fan of old school RPGs like Legend of Mana etc.



Yes I want Dust aswell, I would pay 11.99£ for it but kind of short of money atm


----------



## manofthem (Aug 5, 2013)

Dishonored $7.99 on GF w/ "GFDAUG20"
Also use the code to get all the DLCs', totally $13.08
Dishonored: Dunwall City Trials $1.35
Dishonored: Void Walker's Arsenal $1.03
Dishonored: The Knife of Dunwall $2.71


----------



## Irony (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol. Always, if I buy a game it'll be cheaper in a couple weeks. I got dishonored for $10 on steam summer sales. 

I think I'm gonna get those dlc tho


----------



## Guitar (Aug 5, 2013)

Dishonored was worth full price. If I wasn't trying to pinch pennies I'd buy those DLC in a second. Guess I'll wait until winter Steam Sales.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 8, 2013)

Skyrim:Legendary edition just hit $37 +$3 S&H on amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CJ7IUIQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## manofthem (Aug 8, 2013)

Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition $13.49, activates on Steam


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Uplink, Darwinia, Multiwinia, Defcon, and Prison Architect ($19.99+)


----------



## manofthem (Aug 9, 2013)

If you haven't grabbed it yet, buy Tomb Raider for $10 today only at GF using code "GFDAUG20"


----------



## tacosRcool (Aug 10, 2013)

Tomb Raider is an awesome game! Much better than the originals


----------



## mcloughj (Aug 13, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Meiers-Civilization-Brave-World-Online/dp/B00E1OB53C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376345620&sr=8-1&keywords=brave+new+world

Civ 5: Brave New World DLC going for £10. can't buy  it myself as i'm not in the UK but I'm sure someone will pick it up. Don't mind the mac only statement, it's a steam activation code so it's good for PC and mac.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2013)

tacosRcool said:


> Tomb Raider is an awesome game! Much better than the originals


In your opinion. 

I wouldn't pay more than $5 for it and that would be a conflicted purchase.


----------



## Irony (Aug 13, 2013)

Nah, It's worth at least $10. It's pretty good, once you figure out how to do all the stupid quick time event things; I got shredded by a wolf like 20 times before I finally figured out what to do on one of them, lol.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 13, 2013)

GMG has BF3 Premium Edition for $20


----------



## theonedub (Aug 13, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In your opinion.
> 
> I wouldn't pay more than $5 for it and that would be a conflicted purchase.



Recently bought it on PS3 for $1 through an odd Target promo, hope I didn't overpay


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 13, 2013)

Irony said:


> Nah, It's worth at least $10. It's pretty good, once you figure out how to do all the stupid quick time event things; I got shredded by a wolf like 20 times before I finally figured out what to do on one of them, lol.


The same damn thing happened to me but that is really only the tip of the iceberg.


Spoiler: Rant



There was a lot of other things that annoyed me like the whole game being on rails, introducing hunting and not using it beyond the intro, really only one type of human enemy that gets bland, and all the scripted sequences with no real choices throughout the entire game.  I've played Tomb Raider, Tomb Raider II, Tomb Raider III and two of them in between (forget the names) and, excepting the first three, they've all been poor at best.  Tomb Raider (2013) is better than those in between but doesn't even come close to the first three.  They had tough puzzles (strategy guide damn near required), difficult enemies, and a ton of variety; Tomb Raider (2013) lacks all of the above.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 13, 2013)

I had never played the TR franchise, but I just started with the new one, and I'm a fan now. Game plays well to me, looks pretty, but I haven't gotten too far into it yet. I'm not familiar enough to lament with Ford's qualms, but for a noob like me it's all good     and for $1, that's a spectacular deal


----------



## 2wicked (Aug 14, 2013)

*EA HUMBLE BUNDLE*
Pay $1.00 or more and get:
Dead Space Steam/Origin keys
Dead Space 3 Origin key
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box Steam/Origin keys
Crysis 2 Maximum Edition Steam/Origin keys
Medal of Honor Steam/Origin keys
Mirror's Edge Steam/Origin keys

BTA and get above +
Battlefield 3 Origin key
The Sims 3 + starter pack Origin keys

they may include bonuses later.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 14, 2013)

^ Pretty good deal. Might as well pick up at least one set.


----------



## Guitar (Aug 14, 2013)

Buying a set for myself and will giveaway the BF3 key if possible...also the Sims probably because I won't play that.

Question...if I only plan to use Steam keys, can the Origin keys be given away for the same games?


----------



## Absolution (Aug 14, 2013)

2wicked said:


> *EA HUMBLE BUNDLE*
> Pay $1.00 or more and get:
> Dead Space Steam/Origin keys
> Dead Space 3 Origin key
> ...



Why didnt they include dead space 2? (never played those series)

Also, with this BF3 you can MP right? What does the Premium version get you extra?


----------



## 2wicked (Aug 14, 2013)

Absolution said:


> Why didnt they include dead space 2? (never played those series)
> 
> Also, with this BF3 you can MP right? What does the Premium version get you extra?



They may add dead space 2 later as a bonus for buying in the first week.



Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Buying a set for myself and will giveaway the BF3 key if possible...also the Sims probably because I won't play that.
> 
> Question...if I only plan to use Steam keys, can the Origin keys be given away for the same games?


Looks like the cd keys in steam and the origin keys are different so I think so.
You could just buy a gift set for a $1 to giveaway, this is for charity EA doesn't get a cent.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just bought this too, maybe we need a thread for bf3 key give aways, as i will be gifting the bf3 key too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 14, 2013)

Absolution said:


> Also, with this BF3 you can MP right? What does the Premium version get you extra?


Expansions.  You can buy them separately.




2wicked said:


> They may add dead space 2 later as a bonus for buying in the first week.


I suspect there isn't going to be a bonus on this one because EA isn't getting a dime from the sale.  Although...if they add Dragon Age II I'd be interested.


----------



## Frick (Aug 14, 2013)

Not really interested in that one actually. ME I already have, my computer probably can't handle BF3 properly... Might get it anyway, I love the Humble Bundles.


----------



## CounterZeus (Aug 14, 2013)

going to skip this sale, don't like origin  maybe just the one dollar pack then, because I do want dead space


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 14, 2013)

CounterZeus said:


> going to skip this sale, don't like origin  maybe just the one dollar pack then, because I do want dead space



Im going to buy three 1 $ packs all the cash is going to charity and two packs ill give away but Ea getting nowt


----------



## Irony (Aug 14, 2013)

tigger said:


> I just bought this too, maybe we need a thread for bf3 key give aways, as i will be gifting the bf3 key too.



I just bought it, all the keys are separate for origin and steam for all 8 games, only 5 of the games work on steam, those keys are separate too. 

Maybe there should be a big combined giveaway for everyone who has extras to add to.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 14, 2013)

just got it and I gave everything to charity too   

can anyone redeem on origin right now


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2013)

KainXS said:


> just got it and I gave everything to charity too
> 
> can anyone redeem on origin right now



Origin is in a shit storm i think, i cant redeem either, been trying for hours.


----------



## Caspase (Aug 14, 2013)

Just bought it also. Having a hard time registering on Origin too, since the servers seem to be having problems (oh, the Irony...) That's a great idea,  I can also give away a dead space 3 and crysis 2 max edition keys


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> Origin is in a shit storm i think, i cant redeem either, been trying for hours.


The activation servers are probably being overwhelmed by the Humble Bundle.  If you really want access now, chat with Customer Service.  They'll ask for the key, verify it on their end, and give you a new key to input.




Caspase said:


> That's a great idea,  I can also give away a dead space 3 and crysis 2 max edition keys


You're not supposed to.  One Humble Bundle key (includes all subsequent keys) per user.  If you want to give away, buy multiple Humble Bundle keys.


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 15, 2013)

What a awesome deals from Humble Bundle


----------



## manofthem (Aug 15, 2013)

This still pops up when Origin starts, lousy


----------



## HD64G (Aug 15, 2013)

I got the bundle yesterday and I am unable to redeem in Origin client. I have already redeemed in Steam the ones I could. But BF3...


----------



## Frick (Aug 15, 2013)

CounterZeus said:


> going to skip this sale, don't like origin  maybe just the one dollar pack then, because I do want dead space



All of them exept Dead Space 3, BF3 and Sims 3 works with Steam. I'd get it for Mirror's Edge, but I already have that..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 15, 2013)

Got a Mirrors edge origin key if anyone wants it, shoot me a PM, 20 posts min for the key.

Also, origin is almost instant for me this morning, just redeemed a few keys.


----------



## D007 (Aug 15, 2013)

OOps, I should of put this here.

Sins of a solar empire rebellion 75% off.
There is no campaign fyi. 
If you want campaign, this is not the game for you.


http://store.steampowered.com/app/204880/


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 15, 2013)

manofthem said:


> This still pops up when Origin starts, lousy
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130814/ha-ea.png



WooHoo!! Online activation servers ROCK!!!!


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 15, 2013)

That humble bundle was really good. more AAA publishers should follow

Origin must have now gained alot more users with that bundle even though it really sucks to use it, Good choice to include Steam versions as well. Ubisoft should do that to promote their Uplay service, I don't care what kind of DRM it has, as long as it's $1 for alot of games, I'd go for it.


----------



## Frick (Aug 15, 2013)

Dungeons and Dragons Gems on GOG. Meaning tons of good RPG's for $2.49 each (Neverwinter Nigths 2 Complete is 4.99). If nothing else, snag Planescape Torment and follow this guide and prepare to be blown away.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 15, 2013)

D007 said:


> OOps, I should of put this here.
> 
> Sins of a solar empire rebellion 75% off.
> There is no campaign fyi.
> ...



I especially like how it states it requires 3rd party DRM, ie Stardock account... like steam isn't DRM.....

still, good game, almost worth dealing with Steam for it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 15, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> That humble bundle was really good. more AAA publishers should follow
> 
> Origin must have now gained alot more users with that bundle even though it really sucks to use it, Good choice to include Steam versions as well. Ubisoft should do that to promote their Uplay service, I don't care what kind of DRM it has, as long as it's $1 for alot of games, I'd go for it.



I agree, i went with 1 for 5 dollars as its fer chaaarity mate and spanking EA couldnt really be done by buying 3:shadedshu

and steams not that bad ,i favore it over origin and id rather buy a cheap game or 8 for a dollar (DL only) then one disk copy of one game for ,,, i dunno 5-9 dollars


----------



## 2wicked (Aug 15, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I suspect there isn't going to be a bonus on this one because EA isn't getting a dime from the sale.  Although...if they add Dragon Age II I'd be interested.


*Rumors* based on recent steam db entries shows
*possible* steam bonus games as:

Command and Conquer Red Alert 3 Uprising
Bulletstorm
Dead Space 2
Medal of Honor Airborne

Sorry no hint at any Bioware games yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2013)

If true, shocking that they give away the entire Dead Space franchise.  Sales must be really poor on it for them to do that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2013)

Kalypso Weekend

Includes Airline Tycoon 2, Disciples III, Jagged Alliance, Omerta: City of Gangsters, Patrician III/IV, Tropico 3, Tropico 4, Tropico Reloaded, etc.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 16, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Kalypso Weekend
> 
> Includes Airline Tycoon 2, Disciples III, Jagged Alliance, Omerta: City of Gangsters, Patrician III/IV, Tropico 3, Tropico 4, Tropico Reloaded, etc.



$50 for the Kalypso Strategy Pack is an amazing deal.  I just bought it.


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 16, 2013)

Humble Weekly Sale: Hosted by PewDiePie https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly
Botanicula, McPixel, The Showdown Effect, and Thomas Was Alone! If you pay more than the average, you'll also receive Amnesia: The Dark Descent!


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 16, 2013)

I want SimCity!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2013)

No way they're going to add SimCity to it.  Not a chance.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 16, 2013)

Not sure if this is a good deal but GMG has BF3 Premium service for $12 w/ "GMG20-4B9NY-L4FEN "


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 16, 2013)

2wicked said:


> *Rumors* based on recent steam db entries shows
> *possible* steam bonus games as:
> 
> Command and Conquer Red Alert 3 Uprising
> ...



see it here

2208	Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising	10 days ago
7351	Bulletstorm (DE) (Bulletstorm)	11 days ago
7350	Bulletstorm	11 days ago
2209	Medal of Honor: Airborne	11 days ago
1465	Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box	11 days ago
7150	Dead Space 2 (Dead Space™ 2)	11 days ago
1290	Dead Space	11 days ago
8672	Dead Space Pack	11 days ago
1295	Mirror's Edge (Mirror's Edge™)	11 days ago
14840	Crysis 2 Maximum Edition

All added at the same time


----------



## pigulici (Aug 18, 2013)

2 free dlc key for COH2:

http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaway/company-of-heroes-2-exclusive-multiplayer-commander-giveaway/

COH 2 - Soviet Commander: Mechanized Support Tactics
COH 2 - Soviet Commander: Conscripts Support Tactics


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 18, 2013)

pigulici said:


> 2 free dlc key for COH2:
> 
> http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaway/company-of-heroes-2-exclusive-multiplayer-commander-giveaway/
> 
> ...



Thanks mate


----------



## 2wicked (Aug 22, 2013)

Gametap has Borderlands 2 steam key for $4.99
(says ends 8/22/13)
Don't let the Mac part scare you it's Steamplay so key will activate on steam as both pc and mac.
Edit: Expired.


----------



## Irony (Aug 22, 2013)

2wicked said:


> Gametap has Borderlands 2 steam key for $4.99
> (says ends 8/22/13)
> Don't let the Mac part scare you it's Steamplay so key will activate on steam as both pc and mac.



It says 3% off for me. ($28.95)


----------



## KainXS (Aug 22, 2013)

28.95 for me also its not 4.99


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 22, 2013)

BF3 Premium is $15 on Origin for the rest of the week because of Gamescom.


----------



## 2wicked (Aug 22, 2013)

Irony said:


> It says 3% off for me. ($28.95)



Looks like it was good until midnight on the 21st sorry.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 22, 2013)

KainXS said:


> 28.95 for me also its not 4.99



At the time he posted it was 4.99 and I was going to snap it up come back to do so and it has gone up 



mastrdrver said:


> BF3 Premium is $15 on Origin for the rest of the week because of Gamescom.



Cheaper to pay $5.00 from origin humble bundle to get bf3 and moar


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 22, 2013)

Premium has the five expansions.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 22, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Premium has the five expansions.



Ah of course silly me


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.humblebundle.com

Two games have been added, Red Alert 3 uprising(Steam and origin) and Populous(Origin) at the pay more than the average price bundle


----------



## Caspase (Aug 22, 2013)

EA is having some pretty great deals on Origin. Check them out. I grabbed Dragon Age II for 2.99€.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 23, 2013)

Was hoping to get bullet storm on humble bundle


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 23, 2013)

I bought this back when it was $14.99 about a year ago.  I can't say I ever saw Bulletstorm by itself for sale.

Edit: Bulletstorm $5.99 USD




Caspase said:


> EA is having some pretty great deals on Origin. Check them out. I grabbed Dragon Age II for 2.99€.


They stab you in the back with Bioware Points.


----------



## kn00tcn (Aug 23, 2013)

bulletstorm was 75% off coming to $5 on steam during xmas 2011


----------



## Absolution (Aug 23, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com
> 
> Two games have been added, Red Alert 3 uprising(Steam and origin) and Populous(Origin) at the pay more than the average price bundle



Wish RA3/Mirrors Edge had steam achievements, would definitely replay those games.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 23, 2013)

Curious whether or not that new Steam game is worth your time? Look no further, Steamshots is here! Enjoy the great rating system and the booze-induced comments for all the new titles on Steam!


----------



## L|NK|N (Aug 24, 2013)

I challenge you to Mortal Kombat....Do you accept or yield?

Mortal Kombat Steam Kode on GMG w/20% Voucher (GMG20-KCDKK-H4TPB) $8.16


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2013)

Aliens Colonial Marines is $4.99 on Steam as a Daily Deal


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 30, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Aliens Colonial Marines is $4.99 on Steam as a Daily Deal



Isn't that one of the most horribly designed and devloped games released this year?  I guess you could buy it and play it ironically...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Isn't that one of the most horribly designed and devloped games released this year?  I guess you could buy it and play it ironically...
> 
> http://i.minus.com/irppmfSwnrLzK.gif



I haven't really played it yet so I can't say, but there was a whole lot of crap about it upon release.  If I'm not mistaken, it's received several patches to make it somewhat better.  I have heard though that it can be a lot of fun with coop.


----------



## Irony (Aug 30, 2013)

Several Tomb Raider games 75% off at getgamesgo:

http://getgamesgo.com/category/tomb...term=Click here for 75 off Tomb Raider titles


----------



## Caspase (Aug 31, 2013)

Square Enix is also having a couple deals at their online store : https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_europe/

Use code : SQEXDEAL  for an extra 20% off.


----------



## NinkobEi (Aug 31, 2013)

I believe this site should get an honorable mention. No more looking at 10 different websites for sales. Amazon's labor day sales are really nice right now.

http://www.cheapshark.com/


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 31, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> I believe this site should get an honorable mention. No more looking at 10 different websites for sales. Amazon's labor day sales are really nice right now.
> 
> http://www.cheapshark.com/



Nice, I always forget about that site.

After looking through it I noticed that Supreme Commander Gold is on sale for $4.99.  It is a  truly epic game, all RTS fans should bask in it's unmatched glory.
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/11732/


----------



## manofthem (Sep 3, 2013)

BioShock Infinite code for $16 on Newegg 
BioShock Infinite [Online Game Code]


----------



## Irony (Sep 3, 2013)

Metro Last Light $19.99 on Steam, and Metro 2033 $3.75


----------



## cruxis (Sep 3, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> I believe this site should get an honorable mention. No more looking at 10 different websites for sales. Amazon's labor day sales are really nice right now.
> 
> http://www.cheapshark.com/



Wow! That's a nice site, instant bookmark for me


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 3, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Nice, I always forget about that site.
> 
> After looking through it I noticed that Supreme Commander Gold is on sale for $4.99.  It is a  truly epic game, all RTS fans should bask in it's unmatched glory.
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/11732/



good game, no doubt.. I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## 2wicked (Sep 3, 2013)

Gamefly has Deadpool (steam key) for $26.79
Use code GFDSEP20 for 20% off making it 21.43
Current sale page for comic related games
(transformers, walking dead, and batman aa/ac ect on sale)


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 5, 2013)

Lots of new titles released on Steam lately. In case any of you are curious


----------



## suraswami (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally I just bought my son, Age of Empires III complete collection from Amazon for $7.49


----------



## Irony (Sep 5, 2013)

That's my favorite RTS by a lot love that game


----------



## manofthem (Sep 11, 2013)

Dragon Age 2 + Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Bundle *$8* on GMG w/ *GMG20-8MUTY-M21VN*, uses Origin


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 11, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Dragon Age 2 + Dragon Age Origins Ultimate Bundle *$8* on GMG w/ *GMG20-8MUTY-M21VN*, uses Origin



What an amazing deal on an amazing series.


----------



## Frick (Sep 12, 2013)

Humble Bundle time again!

Anything gives you Trine 2: Complete story, Mark of the Ninja, Eets Munchies beta and Brütal Legend. More than avarage (current $4.95) gives you FTL and Fez. As always, Windows, Linux and OSX.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 13, 2013)

I like the weekly bundle better


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 13, 2013)

System Shock 2 FTW!! Love that game!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2013)

This month's humble bundle is pretty sweet:

https://www.humblebundle.com/

$5 for 6 games; Brutal Legend being one. Fez and Faster Than Light to name others.  Plus you can choose to give all the money to the game devs or to charity


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 13, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> This month's humble bundle is pretty sweet:
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> $5 for 6 games; Brutal Legend being one. Fez and Faster Than Light to name others.  Plus you can choose to give all the money to the game devs or to charity



its like people dont even read the thread any more


----------



## jgunning (Sep 13, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> its like people dont even read the thread any more



I do!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 13, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> its like people dont even read the thread any more


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2013)

Square Enix 60% off on GOG this weekend. This means this:


Deus Ex™ GOTY Edition $3.99
Startopia $2.39
THIEF™ GOLD $3.99
Omikron: The Nomad Soul $3.99
Tomb Raider 1+2+3 $3.99
Thief™ 3: Deadly Shadows $3.99
THIEF™ 2: THE METAL AGE $3.99
Anachronox $2.39
Gangsters: Organized Crime $2.39 
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver $2.39
Deus Ex 2: Invisible War $3.99 
Tomb Raider: The Last Revelation + Chronicles $3.99
Legacy of Kain: Blood Omen 2 $2.39
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 2 $2.39
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin $3.99 
Legacy of Kain: Defiance $2.39
Tomb Raider: The Angel of Darkness $3.99
Project Eden $2.39
Hitman: Codename 47 $2.39
Daikatana $2.39
Pandemonium 2 $2.39
Total Overdose: A Gunslinger\'s Tale in Mexico $2.39
Pandemonium! $2.39
Deathtrap Dungeon $2.39
Urban Chaos $2.39
Conflict: Desert Storm $2.39

Some great ones there, Deus Ex (raises hand), Thief (especially number two imo), Pandemonium, Anachronox (which I have but have not played much off even though I really liked what I saw, nice if you want some Quake 2 engine goodness)...


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 14, 2013)

More Steamshots and more to come because there are a buttload of new titles on steam.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2013)

Frick said:


> Square Enix 60% off on GOG this weekend. This means this:
> 
> 
> Deus Ex™ GOTY Edition $3.99
> ...


StarTopia is amazing.  Total Overdose is like Mexican GTA.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 16, 2013)

DEAD deal.BioShock Infinite $10.87 w/ "gfdsep20" at Gamefly


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

https://gamepacks.net/

Bunch of old games for $15 I think, Katamari Damacy being one of my all time favourites.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 18, 2013)

RCoon said:


> https://gamepacks.net/
> 
> Bunch of old games for $15 I think, Katamari Damacy being one of my all time favourites.



I dont think you actually get Katamari Damacy, Hotline Miami or Kentucky Route Zero. It is just games from people who made those.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 18, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> I dont think you actually get Katamari Damacy, Hotline Miami or Kentucky Route Zero. It is just games from people who made those.



/sadface


----------



## Thrackan (Sep 18, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> I dont think you actually get Katamari Damacy, Hotline Miami or Kentucky Route Zero. It is just games from people who made those.



Aye, it's pretty misleading if you ask me.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2013)

Humble Indie Bundle just got updated.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 19, 2013)

MOH bundle extended up to Sept 20, 2013


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 19, 2013)

Wing Commander series on sale sale sale at GoG


----------



## Vilius (Sep 19, 2013)

You can't miss this humble bundle:

- Trine 2 complete story(must have)
- Mark of the ninja(looks interesting)
- FTL(awesome)
- Bastion(most amazing game ever)

There are a lot more. 
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 19, 2013)

Bioshock triple bundle for 19.99$

Bioshock triple bundle


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 19, 2013)

Vilius said:


> You can't miss this humble bundle:
> 
> - Trine 2 complete story(must have)
> - Mark of the ninja(looks interesting)
> ...



i paid slightly above average to get all 9 games. pretty epic pile of games i just got for the price of a sandwich


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 19, 2013)

night.fox said:


> Bioshock triple bundle for 19.99$
> 
> Bioshock triple bundle



Absolutely phenomenal deal!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 19, 2013)

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

EGOSOFT Games Bundle consisting of a ton of the X series Space Sims. 

Never played, but the gameplay looks great. Any recommendations?


----------



## KainXS (Sep 19, 2013)

If you like games like sins I would pick up X, I already have the superbox though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2013)

theonedub said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly
> 
> EGOSOFT Games Bundle consisting of a ton of the X series Space Sims.
> 
> Never played, but the gameplay looks great. Any recommendations?


I could never get into X: Beyond the Frontier nor X: Tension but the rest of them are awesome.  X2 is great because you can literally fly into stations to dock.  It also has M0 class ships (the biggest in the game).  X3: Reunion probably has the best plot and you're really mad, you can unlock the Hyperion Vanguard which, IMO, is the best cruiser-size ship.  It's much harder to get in Terran Conflict and Albion Prelude.  Terran Conflict moved from one major story mission to several mission chains.  It's fun but not very plot driven.  Albion Prelude has very little plot but they added lots of ships and expanded Albion space.  Personally, I'd try to play the plot elements in all the games then really go all out in Albion Prelude (set up a corporation, buy capital ships, etc.).

There's hundreds of hours worth of gameplay in that pack so you really can't go wrong unless you really don't like space flight sims.

Word of advice: use bore sights for targeting especially in the X3 games.  I used the other option for the longest time and recently discovered I was doing it wrong. XD


Edit: The only thing I don't like is they are all single-threaded.  Prepare for a lagfest in large battles.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 19, 2013)

Too bad the bioshock thing is for americans only


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 20, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Too bad the bioshock thing is for americans only



You could always have an american comrade buy the game for you. Lots of people do that for aussies because for some reason their prices are way high and they have strict content rules


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> Too bad the bioshock thing is for americans only



I agree I went to buy it from newegg and it wouldnt let me


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> You could always have an american comrade buy the game for you. Lots of people do that for aussies because for some reason their prices are way high and they have strict content rules



yup, had it done for me a bunch of times. you just gotta find someone you trust enough.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 20, 2013)

theonedub said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly
> 
> EGOSOFT Games Bundle consisting of a ton of the X series Space Sims.
> 
> Never played, but the gameplay looks great. Any recommendations?



Missed this yesterday somehow. Excellent series, and looking forward to the new one coming out this year. Very complex, and not the easiest to get into, but if Space Sims are your thing, and you don't mind a little less "sandbox" than say.. Freelancer, this is a good series.


----------



## tacosRcool (Sep 20, 2013)

Vilius said:


> You can't miss this humble bundle:
> 
> - Trine 2 complete story(must have)
> - Mark of the ninja(looks interesting)
> ...



I also heard Fez is pretty good


----------



## Guitar (Sep 20, 2013)

tacosRcool said:


> I also heard Fez is pretty good



It's interesting. I bought it when it was on sale last weekend on Steam since I had 4.99 in my wallet. It's a rather simple concept in a way, but also complex. It's pretty fun, there's just something about small indie games that I can't get into.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2013)

tacosRcool said:


> I also heard Fez is pretty good


I did 100% achievements on it in 11 hours (beat it twice).  I used internet guides on some of the puzzles so it could have been much longer and frustrating.

All of the games in the HIB9 are great.


Many Origin action games up to 50% off:
https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/shop/action


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a chance to win the Indie Bundle 9 in the WCG CEP2 Warm Up Challenge.
If I don't, I am gonna get it on my own. Two reasons. 1, I am solely on an i5 laptop w/ HD4000.
2. I REALLY, REALLY, don't have the time to play something too involved. Christ, Gratuitous Space Battle needs for me to be able to check out for two plus hours. I rarely have that kinda time.

Yet another reason? I want FEZ. Even if it sucks, I have to see what took dude half his life to get done, figuratively.

Yet another reason? If I don't get into a game, I can give the key to a prize giveaway on TPU's WCG challenges.

OK, enough out of me, already!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2013)

Amazon has the "Metro Franchise Pack" for $20, which includes Metro 2033, Metro Last Light. Metro LL Ranger Mode DLC, and Metro LL RPK DLC DLC.  
The Metro games are awesome IMO


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 21, 2013)

I think I finally found where Bioware Points (Mass Effect 2, Mass Effect 3, and Dragon Age 2 DLCs) may eventually go on sale.  There isn't a sale now but the more people watching the stuff on this page the better:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C7B0GB8/?tag=tec06d-20

800 points = $10 USD at normal price


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2013)

Attempted to buy just the Last Light code on Amazon- rejected multiple times. Lets me buy physical items without a problem. No chat option available for digital purchases either. SOL, I guess


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 21, 2013)

More Steamshots for those of you curious about (some of the) latest releases.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 22, 2013)

Has any one seen Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow as digital download(not retail disk) anywhere ? i tried uPlay, Origin, Steam, GoG its like the game never existed and i want to replay the whole series since i just got Blacklist, thank you.
/offtopic


----------



## Irony (Sep 22, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think I finally found where Bioware Points (Mass Effect 2, Mass Effect 3, and Dragon Age 2 DLCs) may eventually go on sale.  There isn't a sale now but the more people watching the stuff on this page the better:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C7B0GB8/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> 800 points = $10 USD at normal price



I've been wondering if there was somewhere I could get these on sale. I want to buy a bunch of the dlc for me2 and 3 before I do another complete playthrough. 

Great sale of some 2k games: http://digital.gamefly.com/?stop_mobi=once&cid=2kgf091613#!/promotion/426


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2013)

It hasn't gone on sale yet.  Just saying Amazon is more likely to do a sale than Origin.  At bare minimum Amazon should press EA for a sale on them (I hope).


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 23, 2013)

Gamefly has Civ5 Brave new World for $10. Or $8 with GFDSEP20 20% off

http://digital.gamefly.com/#!/download-sid-meier's-civilization-v-brave-new-world/5006002


----------



## Irony (Sep 23, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It hasn't gone on sale yet.  Just saying Amazon is more likely to do a sale than Origin.  At bare minimum Amazon should press EA for a sale on them (I hope).



Ya that would be awesome if they did. I would definitely buy some if they went on sale.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 29, 2013)

dead island game of the year 5$

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NAYASM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 29, 2013)

IS that new Dead island a good game?better than 1st?Atleast i liked 1st


----------



## burtram (Sep 30, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> IS that new Dead island a good game?better than 1st?Atleast i liked 1st



It's good. It's more of the same combat, one new character, new weapons/zombies and new areas. It's just not AS good as the first one. It is free to play this weekend, so give it a try, I'd say it's worth the sale price right now on steam.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 1, 2013)

Warlock ultimate edition 6.24$

offer ends oct 7

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/29105/


----------



## jgunning (Oct 1, 2013)

Mars: War Logs for $6.79 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/232750/


----------



## pigulici (Oct 4, 2013)

A good list of games from Nordic Company for only 6$, on HumbleBundle Weekly; you will receive 2 keys, 1 for first 5 games(Nordic A will be on steam for first 4 games) for minim 1$ and second key for the last 4 games(Nordic B will be on steam) for minim of 6$:
https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 4, 2013)

2 games for 15$

includes hitman, sleeping dogs, elder scrolls IV, Rage. Kane and Lynch and so on

http://www.greenmangaming.com/two-for/

http://www.greenmangaming.com/two-for-page-2/


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 4, 2013)

9.99$

XCOM Collection

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECHYTKY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2013)

Assassin's Creed III 60% off
Deluxe Edition has everything for $23.99 USD

Omerta: City of Gangsters is $9.99


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 9, 2013)

tomb raider 2013 9.99 USD at Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007VFHGZ4/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Irony (Oct 9, 2013)

night.fox said:


> 9.99$
> 
> XCOM Collection
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECHYTKY/?tag=tec06d-20


I'd been waiting for that deal. Bought it


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 9, 2013)

pigulici said:


> A good list of games from Nordic Company for only 6$, on HumbleBundle Weekly; you will receive 2 keys, 1 for first 5 games(Nordic A will be on steam for first 4 games) for minim 1$ and second key for the last 4 games(Nordic B will be on steam) for minim of 6$:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly



Thanks bro. I dont know how i missed my email from HB. Just bought it


----------



## okidna (Oct 10, 2013)

pigulici said:


> A good list of games from Nordic Company for only 6$, on HumbleBundle Weekly; you will receive 2 keys, 1 for first 5 games(Nordic A will be on steam for first 4 games) for minim 1$ and second key for the last 4 games(Nordic B will be on steam) for minim of 6$:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly





ACidBaseD said:


> Thanks bro. I dont know how i missed my email from HB. Just bought it



And now from FOCUS Home Interactive (CitiesXL, Divinity 2, Game of Thrones RPG, BLood Bowl, etc.) : https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 10, 2013)

I went for the bundle... I want a city builder game... I really wanted Simcity 2013 but I guess this will do for now.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 11, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> I really wanted Simcity 2013 but I guess this will do for now.



SimCity 2013 is the most horrible abomination of a game in the last decade. If you want a good city builder you can't beat Sim City 4 with mods.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 11, 2013)

I wanna play it to LOL at it... hence the reason I don't wanna pay full price for it.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 11, 2013)

Also You can get GTAV free with the Amped Wireless RTA15 Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

It's only running till midnight tomorrow!!!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 11, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Also You can get GTAV free with the Amped Wireless RTA15 Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> It's only running till midnight tomorrow!!!



for those who dont have router and cosider having one and wants to play gta V maybe....


----------



## Arjai (Oct 11, 2013)

Just got the HB with Game of Thrones. I have a bunch of games in my Library...Plus some comedy stuff.

Hoping someday to have the time to play some...Still working my way through the Indie bundle I won with Limbo, stuck getting over the stream on a crate, and FEZ. I missed it when it came out, long story involving no interwebs, and finally got it.

Since the CEP2 challenge, I have been on hiatus from the gaming due to temperature issues with gaming while they are running, on my lappy top.

So, point is, I got it. And a bunch more. I may never play them all! It's just so hard to pass up such great deals!!



:I Love Humble Bundle:


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 11, 2013)

okidna said:


> And now from FOCUS Home Interactive (CitiesXL, Divinity 2, Game of Thrones RPG, BLood Bowl, etc.) : https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly



Bought it already


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 11, 2013)

Get The Witcher free with any purchase from GOG.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2013)

Terraria 75% off ($2.49):
http://store.steampowered.com/app/105600


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 17, 2013)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare Pack @ $34.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BFZERV2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## okidna (Oct 18, 2013)

Stardock 20 years anniversary SALE @ STEAM : http://store.steampowered.com/sale/stardock20yr?snr=1_4_4__118


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought Batman arkham city GOTY on steam, but 2nd day its says failed to connect to key server,so i cant play it.


----------



## Thrackan (Oct 20, 2013)

Jaffakeik said:


> I bought Batman arkham city GOTY on steam, but 2nd day its says failed to connect to key server,so i cant play it.



How is that a sale or deal?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 20, 2013)

And how is you post sale and deal?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2013)

stay on topic.


----------



## pigulici (Oct 21, 2013)

From http://www.indiegala.com/ it is Red Faction franchise, first 8 hrs will be 4$, it will be 2 steam key , for first 2 games and for last 2+dlc,at least Red Faction Armageddon it is a good game...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2013)

Guerrilla is the best!  Beat it two-three times.  Too bad the MP isn't better in it.


----------



## xvi (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Guerrilla, Armageddon and Path to War were in a previous Humble Bundle, because I have them both. Adding Red Faction 1 and 2 through IndieGala is only $1 though. Cheap way to complete the collection of games I'll probably never play.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2013)

Exactly what I did: $1 (ended up being $1.08 because of conversion) to get the two on Steam I didn't have.

Red Faction is pretty fun because it was the first game where you could tunnel in a lot of places (GeoMod).  Red Faction 2 was more of an arcade game but still fun.  RFG was the best.  Armageddon kind of went back to Red Faction's roots but...those games just aren't that appealing in the 21st century so it's a moderately fun game but has no replay value.


----------



## Irony (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol, I have guerrilla and armageddon too. I think I'm gonna grab the first two for a buck


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2013)

Sniper Elite Nazi Zombie Army 2 preoder for $12 on Gamersgate and Steam (20% off), releases 10-31. I'll definitely be getting it as I loved the first one.


----------



## xvi (Oct 21, 2013)

Has no one mentioned the Humble Bundle Weekly Sale: Hothead Games?

Penny or more:
DeathSpank
DeathSpank: Thongs of Virtue
On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness, Episode One

$6 or more:
DeathSpank: The Baconing
On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness, Episode Two


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2013)

...and Humble Bundle (more titles will be added tomorrow): https://www.humblebundle.com/

...and Indie Royale (offer ends soon): http://www.indieroyale.com/

...and Crazy Machines 1 & 2 66% off: http://store.steampowered.com/sub/17728/

It's like Christmas...almost. XD


----------



## Irony (Oct 22, 2013)

50% off of elder scrolls series and skyrim DLC at gamefly: http://digital.gamefly.com/?stop_mobi=once#!/promotion/497?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=tesgf102213


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

Added "Beat The Average" games. They're from previous Humble Bundles. Yawn. Only new thing is Ticket To Ride: Europe DLC.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 22, 2013)

Sir, You Are Being Hunted ..50% of now €9.49......on Steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/242880/?snr=1_4_4__40_1

It is a procedurally-generated British horror in which tweed-wearing robots hunt you for sport.

Long time since I had so much fun ... the game is still Alpha .... but funny


----------



## Irony (Oct 22, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Sir, You Are Being Hunted ..50% of now €9.49......on Steam http://store.steampowered.com/app/242880/?snr=1_4_4__40_1
> 
> It is a procedurally-generated British horror in which tweed-wearing robots hunt you for sport.
> 
> Long time since I had so much fun ... the game is still Alpha .... but funny


That looks really strange but kinda cool lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2013)

Irony said:


> 50% off of elder scrolls series and skyrim DLC at gamefly: http://digital.gamefly.com/?stop_mobi=once#!/promotion/497?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=tesgf102213



i cant get it due to region restrictions.

would you or someone else in that region be willing to buy me hearthfire and dragonborn?

happy to add a few $ on top to cover the effort, paying you/whoever via paypal.


edit: i'll try JC's sister bought it for me. odd, but it worked.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2013)

Irony said:


> 50% off of elder scrolls series and skyrim DLC at gamefly: http://digital.gamefly.com/?stop_mobi=once#!/promotion/497?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=tesgf102213



Just read that code GFDOCT20 takes off an addition 20%


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Just read that code GFDOCT20 takes off an addition 20%



shit, wish i saw that 5 minutes ago XD


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> shit, wish i saw that 5 minutes ago XD



Abort! Abort! Abort! Cancel the order!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2013)

xvi said:


> Abort! Abort! Abort! Cancel the order!



too late. it was only ~$15 anyway


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, $18 to get the rest of Skyrim. Good excuse to redownload it and play it at 2560x1600 maxed once I upgrade my GPU


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 24, 2013)

So many new steam titles..so many..


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 24, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> Thanks guys, $18 to get the rest of Skyrim. Good excuse to redownload it and play it at 2560x1600 maxed once I upgrade my GPU



Is that still available?  I've been debating buying Dragonborn but the others look pretty fun too.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 24, 2013)

*Amazon Deal of the week*

Max Payne 3 + MP3 season pass

$ 9.99

Amazon MP3

or all max paynes 1, 2, 3 + season pass for $14.99

Amazon MP3 complete


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Is that still available?  I've been debating buying Dragonborn but the others look pretty fun too.



Yep just purchased the DLC's. $17.97 with code GFDOCT20


----------



## Frick (Oct 24, 2013)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 on Steam!

And here's the kicker: It is actually really rather good.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 24, 2013)

Irony said:


> 50% off of elder scrolls series and skyrim DLC at gamefly: http://digital.gamefly.com/?stop_mobi=once#!/promotion/497?utm_source=email&utm_campaign=tesgf102213





manofthem said:


> Just read that code GFDOCT20 takes off an addition 20%



Looks like the sale's still going, but no idea about the code. Give it a shot.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 24, 2013)

Frick said:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2 on Steam!
> 
> And here's the kicker: It is actually really rather good.



it's a awesome game and they still fixing it and adding stuff to it.  All so there is a addon too which opens more of Europe.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/227310/?snr=1_7_15__13

All so there is people making it multiplayer too..
http://ets2mp.com/forumdisplay.php?fid=2


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 25, 2013)

It's very hard to drive the truck with just a keyboard. Feels like NFS: Shift 2, specifically in the turns.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2013)

I highly recommend using an Xbox 360 controller to play it.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 25, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Yep just purchased the DLC's. $17.97 with code GFDOCT20





DanishDevil said:


> Looks like the sale's still going, but no idea about the code. Give it a shot.



Verified still working! I posted a couple hours ago, and am happy it's still going! 

Though even at the 50% off rate all the DLC's are approx $23 so even without the code it's a solid value imho! I'm glad I waited to buy the DLC's until now!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 25, 2013)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks like the sale's still going, but no idea about the code. Give it a shot.





Kursah said:


> Verified still working! I posted a couple hours ago, and am happy it's still going!
> 
> Though even at the 50% off rate all the DLC's are approx $23 so even without the code it's a solid value imho! I'm glad I waited to buy the DLC's until now!



Could anyone tell me if this is for Steam?  edit, derp... it says right on the page. I'm an idiot.  Guess I'll be getting all the DLC's!!!!!


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 27, 2013)

Deep Silver weekend on Steam (33-75% off)

Saint Row IV 50% (24.99) off & Last Light 33% (26.79) off.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 27, 2013)

As much as I want SR4, I'll wait until the Christmas sale. But $25 is nice.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 27, 2013)

Metro Last Light is on sale for $16.

is this worth it?

I'll probably wait for the publisher packs on winter sale anyway.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 27, 2013)

LINK

Two of these games for $15

    Hitman Absolution Professional Edition
    Sleeping Dogs
    DiRT Showdown
    Rising Storm
    SpellForce 2: Faith in Destiny Digital Deluxe Edition
    Sniper Elite V2: High Command Edition
    StarDrive
    Serious Sam 3: BFE Seriously Digital Edition
    The Darkness II
    Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 28, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Metro Last Light is on sale for $16.
> 
> is this worth it?
> 
> I'll probably wait for the publisher packs on winter sale anyway.



If you enjoyed the STALKER series, yeah, I think so. It was a solid game, altho a good bit more linear than STALKER. Honestly, it mainly just put me back in the mood for STALKER, since it had been a while since I played it, I reinstalled complete and ran thru it again. Basically, if you're looking for a really sharp looking replacement/alternative to STALKER, with a little less freedom to move around, it's excellent. Otherwise, go for the original and grab some texture mods and Complete.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 28, 2013)

The only real advantage of Metro 2033 (the original, I'm not familiar wit LL) over S.T.A.L.K.E.R. is that it takes less time to play properly (for busy people or folks that are procastinating to easily). Oh, and S.T.A.L.K.E.R. has way better framerates, generally speaking while even the oldest of the three looks better than Metro speaking in terms of textures.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Oct 28, 2013)

Spec Ops: The Line for 7.5$

Just finished it, I actually bought it last Jan and didn't have the chance to play it, only played the first part of it.

But now I actually tried to beat it for the story in the easiest difficulty, I could say the story is awesome, although you would only get a few hours of gameplay from it. I finished it in around 4.3 hours on the campaign on the easiest difficulty. harder game modes should take you longer to do it and there are multiple endings to come up with depending on your choices in the game.

haven't tried multiplayer but from what I've read it's already dead. Still I would say it's worth the $7.5


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 29, 2013)

Huge Steam Halloween sale...

prototype 2 at 13.60
alice madness returns at 4.99
Fallout new vegas 4.99
fear collection at 13.74
L4D and L4D2 at 7.49 total
bioshock 1 and 2 for 9.99

and many, many more!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Huge Steam Halloween sale...
> 
> prototype 2 at 13.60
> alice madness returns at 4.99
> ...




Not bad but m thinking $13.32 might be a good time to try out Outlast 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/238320/


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 29, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Not bad but m thinking $13.32 might be a good time to try out Outlast
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/238320/



"...  with parkour-inspired platforming elements"  

meh. I'll wait for the next thief for my stealth fix


----------



## okidna (Oct 31, 2013)

TEAM 17 is on the Humble Bundle Weekly : https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Basically the recent Worms series and Alien Breed series.
Gonna grab this because I want to play Alien Breed series


----------



## xvi (Oct 31, 2013)

I was never very fond of the Worms franchise, to be honest. I did, however, like Stunt GP. Metacritic puts all three Alien Breed games in the mid-60 out of 100 range. Not too terribly exciting of a bundle, imo. Not unless they add Stunt GP later.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2013)

They don't add anything to Weekly bundles.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 31, 2013)

I use humble bundle just to increase the no. of games in my steam library, not too bad for 1$ per week  lol


----------



## csgabe (Nov 1, 2013)

Ubisoft weekend promo on GOG.com:
http://www.gog.com/promo/ubisoft_we...ect&utm_campaign=ubisoft_weekend_promo_011113


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 2, 2013)

*Amazon*

Crysis 3 and Crysis 3 lost island $12.99

Amazon Link


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 2, 2013)

night.fox said:


> Crysis 3 and Crysis 3 lost island $12.99
> 
> Amazon Link



Currently unavailable
We don't know when or if this item will be available again.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 2, 2013)

night.fox said:


> Crysis 3 and Crysis 3 lost island $12.99
> 
> Amazon Link





lyndonguitar said:


> Currently unavailable
> We don't know when or if this item will be available again.



Works just fine where I'm at.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 2, 2013)

csgabe said:


> Ubisoft weekend promo on GOG.com:
> http://www.gog.com/promo/ubisoft_we...ect&utm_campaign=ubisoft_weekend_promo_011113



Do they have their own client you have to use?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 2, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Currently unavailable
> We don't know when or if this item will be available again.



It is available and Im looking at it now.... 

it should be available


----------



## csgabe (Nov 3, 2013)

@mastrdrver:
From what I understand from the following link, GOG.com games are DRM-free, they have a downloader application that is optional to use & they don't have a client application:
http://www.gog.com/support/website_help/downloads_and_games


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2013)

The GOG downloader is good for downloading a lot of stuff (e.g. game + extras like sound tracks, comics, etc.) or simply big downloads you want to pause/resume.  It is completely optional and what it downloads is the same as what you could download directly from GOG using a browser.

All GOG games come with their own GOG-branded installer.  The installer and the game itself are both DRM free.  There are no OS checks, no serial keys required, no online activation, no install counts, no nothing.  Download, install, play, uninstall the GOG downloader if you want, uninstall the game if you want.

The only disadvantage of GOG (if you can call it that) is it has no community features.  There is no chat, no achievements, really nothing except the store + library + wishlist.


----------



## Frick (Nov 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only disadvantage of GOG (if you can call it that) is it has no community features.  There is no chat, no achievements, really nothing except the store + library + wishlist.



I wouldn't call it that. 

Anyway, not exactly a sale but still extremely worth it. I have the two first in big boxes, would want them all. 

http://www.gog.com/game/heroes_chronicles_all_chapters

You have to be fans of Heroes III and its lore though, but I'll just assume you all are. *You are, right?*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 4, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All GOG games come with their own GOG-branded installer. The installer and the game itself are both DRM free. There are no OS checks, no serial keys required, no online activation, no install counts, no nothing. Download, install, play, uninstall the GOG downloader if you want, uninstall the game if you want.



I love GOG.  I found it's the best place to pick up the classic, System Shock 2.  They actually have the nice widescreen fix in the installer too, so it's a minimal hassle install to play it on modern systems.  Anyhow, not a sale, so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 6, 2013)

*HUMBLE BUNDLE WB games*

link

Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
Fear 2 
Fear 3
Lord of the rings: War in the north

pay more than 4.53$ and you get also

scribble nuts unlimited
Batman Arkham City GOTY


----------



## xvi (Nov 6, 2013)

night.fox said:


> link
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
> Fear 2
> ...



Na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na-na Humble Bundle!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2013)

night.fox said:


> link
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
> Fear 2
> ...



I will probably pick that up tomorrow!


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 6, 2013)

Emergency Mode! I hope you guys are enjoying these, I find them very helpful.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2013)

night.fox said:


> link
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
> Fear 2
> ...



That's a mighty fine bundle there


----------



## okidna (Nov 6, 2013)

night.fox said:


> link
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
> Fear 2
> ...



Glad I passed up STEAM sale for Batman AA and AC a couple of weeks ago ($12.49 for both games I think), $8 cheaper + 2 games now


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 6, 2013)

Your Humble Bundle account is linked to Steam now. I guess lots of people got caught splitting bundles.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Your Humble Bundle account is linked to Steam now. I guess lots of people got caught splitting bundles.



They games get linked, but now they give you the provision to split up games AND GIFT THEM to your friends.  This is a terrific deal, imo, as they are obviously letting you do it.  I just tried it with my other email account, and it worked fine, gifted Batman AA to myself    Just need a valid steam account 



What I don't get, however, is that when I click the link to activate a game on Steam, it links me to an Italian version of Steam   Not sure I like this....


----------



## pigulici (Nov 6, 2013)

It is something at you, at me it link at English version of Steam, they do that because people started to re-sale the keys(not ok from EULA)...


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 6, 2013)

Bah. Steam Crap. 

*sigh* speaking of, I'll be running a small giveaway for the 2 F.E.A.R.s in this bundle later. And maybe the scribblenauts....


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 6, 2013)

Damn I actually bought the 2 batman games from the sale and won arkham origins from a giveaway on my clan... you never know with these deals, guess i just have to pretend that humble bundle didn't happen


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 6, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> Damn I actually bought the 2 batman games from the sale and won arkham origins from a giveaway on my clan... you never know with these deals, guess i just have to pretend that humble bundle didn't happen



Me too, i bought it on steam sales when they were 75% off. 
Looks like all this was planned! They put it on sale so many people will buy it and then again we will buy the humble bundle for other games we don't have.


----------



## jgunning (Nov 6, 2013)

night.fox said:


> link
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
> Fear 2
> ...



Just picked it up! Another amazing humble bundle


----------



## Kursah (Nov 7, 2013)

The Wargame EE and ALB are both on sale! You can get both for under $20! Steep initial learning curve is well worth it!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/222750/


----------



## 2wicked (Nov 7, 2013)

https://stacksocial.com/sales/call-of-duty-4-modern-warfare Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare $4.99 Steam key sale ends in 4 days.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 7, 2013)

Bundle in a box. 

Us & Them - Cold War

Storm Over The Pacific

AI War: Fleet Command

Creeper World

Strategic War in Europe

The Trouble With Robots

Age of Conquest III

Beat the average of $5.23 and get:

Mayhem Intergalactic
Project Aftermath
Fall Weiss
Creeper World 2

Unlockable Extras for all:

Trouble With Robots Wallpapers

Droidscape: Basilica OST

Trouble With Robots Soundtrack

Project Aftermath Art

Trouble With Robots Deleted Scenes


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 7, 2013)

night.fox said:


> link
> 
> Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY
> Fear 2
> ...



just picked it up, still going, 12 days left


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 7, 2013)

Kursah said:


> The Wargame EE and ALB are both on sale! You can get both for under $20! Steep initial learning curve is well worth it!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/222750/



just got ALB, i hope its not a bit too hard to learn


----------



## Kursah (Nov 8, 2013)

There's tons of great guides, and if you buy EE, it's SP Campaign is good training. ALB really lacks a tutorial...the ones it provides just kind of toss you in the mix. It's well worth learning!

Enjoy!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2013)

Some pretty amazing stuff on sale here:
http://www.greenmangaming.com/only-pc/

Tempted to get Empire Earth II Gold Edition.  Honorable mentions go to Demigod, Sins of a Solar Empire Trinity, Evil Genius, and Cities in Motion.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks to the Humble Bundle I now have >150 games on Steam. I bet I won't even install like 80% of them but I feel giddy


----------



## xvi (Nov 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Honorable mentions go to Demigod



Steam had the same sale price, but they also had the 4-pack which after the 75% off brought it down to $2.50 per game.

If you'd like a chance to win one, two of the four are being donated in the upcoming World Community Grid challenge. (That turned in to much more of a shameless plug than I had intended)


----------



## manofthem (Nov 9, 2013)

CoD4 MW is $4.99, and it activate on Steam.  I'm thinking about it as I would like to have it on Steam, easier to keep track of, but I've never ordered from that site.

eh, just bought it.  it was painless and quick via PP, activated already on Steam, good to go 


Edit: 
just realized this was posted a bit ago a few posts back, sorry


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 10, 2013)

manofthem said:


> CoD4 MW is $4.99, and it activate on Steam.  I'm thinking about it as I would like to have it on Steam, easier to keep track of, but I've never ordered from that site.
> 
> eh, just bought it.  it was painless and quick via PP, activated already on Steam, good to go
> 
> ...



That game is so old lol. Why buy it now ?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 10, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> That game is so old lol. Why buy it now ?



To people like me it's a memory of one of the last good CoD imho. I own MW2, MW3, and my Blops...regretably...I've spent less time in all 3 than CoD4 from it's release in Nov 2007 to new years 2008...and I played for years. IMHO CoD4 was far more fun, engaging, moddable, hostable, etc. 2007 was a good year in gaming for CoD. Modern Warfare is a classic easily worth $4.99 for a view in the past of when they tried to take new steps towards making something that made the BF series boring (we still had BF2 and 2142 at that time), and kept things exciting. HQ mode and Team DM were were hit was at for me and the folks I used to game with. I know lots of people love the new CoD, and more power to ya...I just have found with each new release it all feels the same and hasn't brought anything I feel is substantial since MW and WaW that made either part of the series entertaining enough to justify wasting another $60+ on. $5 for CoD4...absolutely!

I still have my disc copy...I fire it up every once in a while just to have a run through it. But again this is my opinion...maybe manofthem agrees. Maybe not.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 10, 2013)

Kursah said:


> To people like me it's a memory of one of the last good CoD imho. I own MW2, MW3, and my Blops...regretably...I've spent less time in all 3 than CoD4 from it's release in Nov 2007 to new years 2008...and I played for years. IMHO CoD4 was far more fun, engaging, moddable, hostable, etc. 2007 was a good year in gaming for CoD. Modern Warfare is a classic easily worth $4.99 for a view in the past of when they tried to take new steps towards making something that made the BF series boring (we still had BF2 and 2142 at that time), and kept things exciting. HQ mode and Team DM were were hit was at for me and the folks I used to game with. I know lots of people love the new CoD, and more power to ya...I just have found with each new release it all feels the same and hasn't brought anything I feel is substantial since MW and WaW that made either part of the series entertaining enough to justify wasting another $60+ on. $5 for CoD4...absolutely!
> 
> I still have my disc copy...I fire it up every once in a while just to have a run through it. But again this is my opinion...maybe manofthem agrees. Maybe not.



Yes, I agree completely. 

I still go back to play MW, but having to install it with the dvd, having to install the patches, and then having to make it so I can play with out the dvd is time consuming and tedious. If I can get around all that and have Steam do it for me for $5, I'm down with that. Now I won't have to think about anything for it  

It's not for everyone, I understand, especially those who are really into the newer ones, but I think those of us like me and Kursah can appreciate it.  

Anyway, for those that wanted it, it was posted    Now all I need is CoD WaW on Steam for $5


----------



## pigulici (Nov 10, 2013)

For those who buyed "Humble Weekly Sale: Nordic Games!", now in your library will have  a steam key for "Neighbours From Hell Compilation", at buying time it have not steam key...


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 10, 2013)

pigulici said:


> For those who buyed "Humble Weekly Sale: Nordic Games!", now in your library will have  a steam key for "Neighbours From Hell Compilation", at buying time it have not steam key...




neighbours from hell is a DRM free. just go on to your library.. download and install and play....


----------



## pigulici (Nov 10, 2013)

For those lazy like me, it is more convenient...


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 11, 2013)

The Humble Store is open now: https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 12, 2013)

Newegg has a sale for 2K games on at the moment. Borderlands 2 for $10.19, Spec ops the line for $6 , Bioshock Infinite for $11.99 and more. Seem like good deals to me.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 12, 2013)

XCom : Enemy Within  comes out today, take 33% off with coupon GMG25-C5729-7SY25 at GMG, puts it a little over $20.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 18, 2013)

Telltale games sale at GMG: http://www.greenmangaming.com/telltale-deals/?emst=7jIX7uNuxl_532133_257804_416


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2013)

Humble Warner Brother Bundle was updated with quite a few extras. Don't forget to go back and claim them!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 19, 2013)

ArmA 2 Complete Collection on Sale $7.99 (80% off) Steam Version

 Includes: Arma 2
Operation Arrowhead
British Armed Forces
Private Military Company
Army of the Czech Republic
ArmA III 25% off ~ $45

https://store.bistudio.com/


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 20, 2013)

Greenman Gaming has BL2 and the annual pass on sale
*Borderlands 2 GOTY ($28) | Use code GMG20-ODON7-FLUA71P*
*Borderlands 2 Season Pass ($8) | Use code GMG20-ODON7-FLUA7*


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 21, 2013)

More steam shots for you guys. He's finally into the last 100 games on steam in catchup mode!


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2013)

Europa Universalis IV 50% off! €19.99! Seriously, get it if you have the moneys.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/236850/

Which means it's actually cheaper than retail!

EDIT: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/europauniversalis4_storefront

Also avaliable at The Humble Store for $20!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 22, 2013)

[URL='http://www.getloadedgo.com/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Get+Re-Loaded+Nov+2013&utm_content=Get+Re-Loaded+Nov+2013+CID_73b6bbe12f991b9114fbc0c06862387b&utm_source=cm&utm_term=Click%20here%20to%20Get%20Re-Loaded'][url]http://www.getloadedgo.com/[/URL][/URL]
2 for $10 on GetGamesGo,  NIce deal if you wanted to get Sniper Elite v2 and Nazi Zombie Army


----------



## Kursah (Nov 22, 2013)

Ahhzz said:


> Greenman Gaming has BL2 and the annual pass on sale
> *Borderlands 2 GOTY ($28) | Use code GMG20-ODON7-FLUA71P*
> *Borderlands 2 Season Pass ($8) | Use code GMG20-ODON7-FLUA7*


Wish that was still the case...says voucher no good now...  I should've looked here 2 days ago! Oh well...I can wait.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 24, 2013)

Grid 2 66% off Toral of $16.99
http://getgamesgo.com/product/grid-...cbfa&utm_source=cm&utm_term=Get 66 off GRID 2


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 26, 2013)

Amazon Black Friday 2013 Schedule:

11/21-11/23:

Painkiller Hell & Damnation Collector's Edition  - 5.49

11/21-11/24:

Memoria  - 13.19
The Night of the Rabbit  - 9.99
1 PLEX: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 16.95
2 PLEX: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 29.75
6 PLEX: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 89.25
12 PLEX: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 178.49
28 PLEX: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 416.49
1 Month Subscription: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 11.25
3 Months Subscription: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 29.13
6 Months Subscription: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 53.77
12 Months Subscription: EVE Online [Game Connect] - 98.55

11/21-11/25:

Agricultural Simulator Historical Farming  - 9.995
Bridge Project  - 9.995
Agricultural Simulator 2011 Extended Edition  - 2.4975
Demolition Master 3D  - 2.4975
Fate of the Pharaoh  - 2.4975
Kaptain Brawe: A Brawe New World  - 2.4975
Nightclub Empire  - 2.4975
Rail Cargo Simulator  - 2.4975
Rockefeller - The Black Gold  - 4.9975
Towing Simulator  - 2.4975
Deluxe Hotel Imperium  - 4.99
Europa Universalis IV  - 19.99
Europa Universalis IV Digital Extreme Edition  - 22.29

11/21-11/27:

Tiny & Big in: Grandpa's Leftovers Soundtrack Edition  - 3.5
Tiny & Big in: Grandpa's Leftovers Soundtrack Edition  - 3.5
Tiny & Big in: Grandpa's Leftovers Sountrack Edition  - 3.5
Tiny & Big in: Grandpa's Leftovers Soundtrack Edition  - 3.5
Tiny & Big in: Grandpa's Leftovers  - 2.5
Tiny & Big in: Grandpa's Leftovers  - 2.5
Tiny & Big in: Grandpa's Leftovers  - 2.5
Tiny & Big in: Grandpa's Leftovers  - 2.5
Street Fighter X Tekken  - 14.99
Street Fighter X Tekken Complete Pack  - 29.99
Risen  - 4.99
Risen 2 : Dark Waters  - 9.99
Risen 2: Dark Waters - A Pirate's Clothes DLC  - 1.49
Risen 2: Dark Waters - Treasure Isle DLC  - 4.99
Risen 2: Dark Waters - The Air Temple DLC  - 4.99
Risen 2 Bundle  - 14.99
Risen Franchise Pack - 19.99
Sacred 2 Gold  - 9.99
Sacred Citadel  - 7.49
Sacred Citadel - Jungle Hunt  - 2.49
Sacred Franchise Pack (Citadel, S2G, DLC) - 14.99
Dead Island Game of the Year Edition  - 9.99
Dead Island Riptide  - 19.99
Dead Island Riptide: Fashion Victim DLC  - 1.33
Dead Island Riptide: Survivor Pack DLC  - 3.33
Dead Island Franchise Pack (GOTY, Riptide + DLCs) - 33.49
Secret Files - Tunguska  - 4.99
Secret Files 2 - Puritas Cordis  - 4.99
Secret Files 3  - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 70s, 80s, & 90s STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 70s, 80s, & 90s STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 70s, 80s, & 90s STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 DIESEL STUFF PACK (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 DIESEL STUFF PACK (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 DIESEL STUFF PACK (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 DRAGON VALLEY (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 DRAGON VALLEY (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 FAST LANE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 FAST LANE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 FAST LANE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 GENERATIONS (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 GENERATIONS (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 GENERATIONS (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 HIDDEN SPRINGS - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 HIDDEN SPRINGS - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 HIGH-END LOFT STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 HIGH-END LOFT STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 HIGH-END LOFT STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 INTO THE FUTURE (PC/MAC) - 22.49
THE SIMS 3 INTO THE FUTURE (PC/MAC) - 22.49
THE SIMS 3 INTO THE FUTURE (PC/MAC) - 22.49
THE SIMS 3 MASTER SUITE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 MASTER SUITE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 MASTER SUITE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 MONTE VISTA (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 MONTE VISTA (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 MONTE VISTA (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 MOVIE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 MOVIE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 OUTDOOR LIVING STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 OUTDOOR LIVING STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 OUTDOOR LIVING STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 PETS (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 PETS (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 PETS (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 SHOWTIME (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 SHOWTIME (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 SUPERNATURAL (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 SUPERNATURAL (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 SUPERNATURAL (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 TOWN LIFE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 TOWN LIFE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 TOWN LIFE STUFF (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 WORLDS BUNDLE - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 WORLDS BUNDLE - 9.99
THE SIMS MEDIEVAL (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS MEDIEVAL (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS MEDIEVAL (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS MEDIEVAL PIRATES AND NOBLES (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS MEDIEVAL PIRATES AND NOBLES (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS MEDIEVAL PIRATES AND NOBLES (PC/MAC) - 9.99
MASS EFFECT 3 - 6.99
MASS EFFECT 3 - 6.99
BULLETSTORM - 4.99
BULLETSTORM - 4.99
DEAD SPACE - 4.99
DEAD SPACE - 4.99
DEAD SPACE 2 - 4.99
DEAD SPACE 2 - 4.99
MASS EFFECT - 4.99
MASS EFFECT - 4.99
MASS EFFECT 2 - 4.99
MASS EFFECT 2 - 4.99
SIM CITY 4 DELUXE - 4.99
SIM CITY 4 DELUXE - 4.99
SYNDICATE - 4.99
SYNDICATE - 4.99
THE SIMS 3 AMBITIONS (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 AMBITIONS (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 LATE NIGHT (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 LATE NIGHT (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 LATE NIGHT (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS SHOWTIME (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS SHOWTIME (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS SHOWTIME (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS SUPERNATURAL (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS SUPERNATURAL (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS SUPERNATURAL (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 STARTER PACK - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 STARTER PACK - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 UNIVERSITY LIFE (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 UNIVERSITY LIFE (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 UNIVERSITY LIFE (PC/MAC) - 14.99
THE SIMS 3 WORLD ADVENTURES (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 WORLD ADVENTURES (PC/MAC) - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 WORLD ADVENTURES (PC/MAC) - 9.99
MASS EFFECT 3 DIGITAL DELUXE - 9.99
MASS EFFECT 3 DIGITAL DELUXE - 9.99
BATTLEFIELD: BAD COMPANY 2 ULTIMATE DIGITAL COLLECTION - 8.99
MEDAL OF HONOR ULTIMATE DIGITAL COLLECTION - 8.99
SPORE ULTIMATE DIGITAL COLLECTION - 9.99
SPORE ULTIMATE DIGITAL COLLECTION - 9.99
THE SIMS 3 ISLAND PARADISE (PC/MAC) - 19.99
THE SIMS 3 ISLAND PARADISE (PC/MAC) - 19.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS PETS (PC/MAC) - 19.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS PETS (PC/MAC) - 19.99
THE SIMS 3 PLUS PETS (PC/MAC) - 19.99
THE SIMS 3 SEASONS (PC/MAC) - 19.99
THE SIMS 3 SEASONS (PC/MAC) - 19.99
THE SIMS 3 SEASONS (PC/MAC) - 19.99
ALICE: MADNESS RETURNS THE COMPLETE COLLECTION - 7.49
ALICE: MADNESS RETURNS THE COMPLETE COLLECTION - 7.49
CRYSIS 2 MAXIMUM - 7.49
CRYSIS 2 MAXIMUM - 7.49
CRYSIS MAXIMUM - 7.49
MASS EFFECT 2 DIGITAL DELUXE EDITION - 7.49
MASS EFFECT 2 DIGITAL DELUXE EDITION - 7.49
THE SIMS 3 DELUXE (PC/MAC) - 24.49
THE SIMS 3 DELUXE (PC/MAC) - 24.49
THE SIMS 3 PLUS ISLAND PARADISE (PC/MAC) - 24.49
THE SIMS 3 PLUS ISLAND PARADISE (PC/MAC) - 24.49
Burning Hot Bundle  - 5.99
Kingdoms of Amalur Complete Bundle  - 8.49
Vintage Sports Pack  - 8.49
Medal of Honor Warfighter pack (Game + DLC)  - 7.49
Have Faith Bundle  - 4.99

11/21-11/28:

EVE Online: Starter Pack - Caldari Bounty Hunter  - 4.99
Eve Online: Starter Pack - Caldari Explorer  - 4.99
EVE Online: Starter Pack - Asteroid Miner  - 4.99
EVE Online: Starter Pack - Minmatar Arms Dealer  - 4.99
EVE Online: Starter Pack - Plasma Planet Command  - 4.99
Metro 2033  - 7.49
Metro Last Light  - 26.99
Metro Last Light: Ranger Mode DLC  - 3.33
Metro: Last Light - Season Pass  - 9.99
Metro: Last Light RPK Weapon DLC  - 0.66
Metro Franchise Pack  - 36.66
Saints Row: The Third  - 9.99
Saints Row the Third - The Full Package  - 14.99
Saints Row 2  - 7.49
Saints Row IV  - 33.33
Saints Row Franchise Pack - 53.32
Pro Cycling Manager 2013  - 14.99
Pro Cycling Manager 2013  - 14.99
Wargame Airland Battle  - 13.59
Magrunner: Dark Pulse [Thin Game Download] - 6.79
Mars: War Logs  - 6.79
Cities XL Platinum  - 7.49
Cities XL Platinum  - 7.49
Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition  - 7.49
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes  - 7.49
The Testament of Sherlock Holmes  - 7.49
Adventure Bundle - 14.99
RPG Bundle - 34.99
Farming Simulator 2013 Titanium Edition  - 18.49
Farming Simulator 2013 Official Expansion  - 13.49
Farming Simulator 2013 Titanium Edition  - 18.49
Farming Simulator 2013 Official Expansion  - 13.49
Farming Simulator 2013 Titanium Edition  - 18.49
Farming Simulator 2013 Official Expansion  - 13.49
Yesterday  - 4.99
Game of Thrones  - 9.99
Game of Thrones  - 9.99
DLC Quest  - 0.99
Impire: Creatures of the Night DLC  - 0.99
Cities in Motion 2 - Lofty Landmarks DLC  - 1.49
Cities in Motion 2 - Lofty Landmarks DLC  - 1.49
Cities in Motion 2: Metro Madness DLC  - 2.49
Cities in Motion 2: Metro Madness DLC  - 2.49
Cities in Motion II: Bus Mania  - 2.49
Cities in Motion II: Bus Mania  - 2.49
Cities in Motion II: Metro Madness  - 2.49
Cities in Motion II: Metro Madness  - 2.49
Cities in Motion II: Trekking Trolleys  - 2.49
Cities in Motion II: Trekking Trolleys  - 2.49
Cities in Motion II: Wending Waterbuses  - 2.49
Cities in Motion II: Wending Waterbuses  - 2.49
Hearts of Iron III  - 4.99
Hearts of Iron III  - 4.99
Magicka  - 4.99
Cities in Motion II  - 9.99
Cities in Motion II  - 9.99
Impire  - 9.99
Magicka Collection  - 9.99
War of the Roses Kingmaker  - 9.99
Europa Universalis III Chronicles  - 14.99
Hearts of Iron III Collection  - 14.99
Hearts of Iron III Collection  - 14.99
Mount & Blade Collection  - 14.99
Crusader Kings II  - 19.99
The Asskickers  - 3.1936
FTL: Faster Than Light  - 5
FTL: Faster Than Light  - 5
FTL: Faster Than Light  - 5
FTL: Faster Than Light  - 5
Megabyte Punch  - 7.49
Critical Mass  - 0.49
Metal Dead  - 1.25

11/21-11/30:

To the Moon  - 2.99

11/21-12/2:

FlipFlipDuck  - 1.99
FlipFlipDuck  - 1.99
Skulls of the Shogun: Bone-a-Fide Edition  - 4.99
Unity of Command  - 4.99
Red Turn: The Road to Berlin 1943-45  - 3.29
Unity of Command  - 4.99
Red Turn: The Road to Berlin 1943-45  - 3.29
A Magnetic Adventure  - 2.097
Alabama Smith in the Quest of Fate  - 2.097
Alexandra Fortune: Mystery of the Lunar Archipelago  - 2.097
Arctic Quest 2  - 2.097
Arxon  - 2.097
Beads  - 2.097
Bistro Stars  - 2.097
Department 42: The Mystery of the Nine  - 2.997
Elias the Mighty  - 2.097
Engineering: Mystery of the Ancient Clock  - 2.097
Evoly  - 2.097
Fairy Words  - 2.097
Finding Doggy  - 2.085
Flowery Vale  - 2.097
Flower Quest  - 2.097
Gourmania  - 2.097
Heroes of Hellas  - 2.097
Heroes of Hellas 2: Olympia  - 2.097
Holly 2: Magic Land  - 2.097
Joan Jade and the Gates of Xibalba  - 2.097
Jungle Quest  - 2.097
Magic Encyclopedia: Moon Light  - 2.097
Magic Shop  - 2.097
Magic Tale  - 2.097
Magic Tea  - 2.097
Magic Gem  - 2.097
Mahjongg Artifacts  - 2.097
Mahjongg Artifacts: Chapter 2  - 2.097
Mystery Cookbook  - 2.097
Mystery Cruise  - 2.097
Natalie Brooks: Mystery at Hillcrest High  - 2.097
Natalie Brooks: Secrets of Treasure House  - 2.097
Natalie Brooks: The Treasures of the Lost Kingdom  - 2.097
Oriental Dreams  - 2.097
Rock Frenzy  - 2.097
Sky Bubbles Deluxe  - 2.097
Sky Kingdoms  - 2.097
Snowy: Space Trip  - 2.097
Sprill  - 2.097
Sprill: The Mystery of the Bermuda Triangle  - 2.097
Superior Save  - 2.097
The Treasures of Montezuma  - 2.097
The Treasures of Montezuma 2  - 2.097
The Treasures of Mystery Island  - 2.097
The Village Mage: Spellbinder  - 2.097
Treasure Masters, Inc.  - 2.097
Wizard's Hat  - 2.097
1001 Nights: The Adventures of Sindbad  - 2.097
Alabama Smith in Escape from Pompeii  - 1.398
Enchanted Cavern  - 1.39
Fairy Nook  - 1.398
Magic Encyclopedia  - 1.39
The Enchanting Islands  - 1.398
Laxius Force  - 3
3 Stars of Destiny  - 7.996
Dreamscape  - 4.497
Millennium: A New Hope  - 4.197
Millennium 2  - 5.596
Anodyne  - 4.99
Anodyne  - 4.99
Anodyne [Onlne Game Code] - 4.99
Anodyne  - 4.99
Age of Castles  - 1.99
Ant War  - 1.99
Coffee Rush  - 1.99
Coffee Rush 2  - 1.99
Coffee Rush 3  - 1.99
Deep Sea Tycoon  - 1.99
Ghost Encounters: Deadwood  - 1.99
Hide & Secret  - 1.99
Hide & Secret 2: Cliffhanger Castle  - 1.99
Hide & Secret 3: Pharaoh's Quest  - 1.99
Hide & Secret: The Lost World  - 1.99
The Lost City of Gold  - 1.99
Lucky Clover  - 1.99
Temple of Jewels  - 1.99
Treasure Pyramid  - 1.99
Wild West Quest  - 1.99
Wild West Quest 2  - 1.99
Coffee Rush: Bottomless Pot  - 2.99
Strategy Double-Pack  - 1.99
Match-3 Mega-Pack  - 2.99
Western Roundup Bundle!  - 1.99
Coffee Rush Trilogy  - 2.99
Hidden Object Super Collection  - 3.99
Hide & Secret Trilogy  - 2.99
Hide & Secret 4-pack  - 3.99
Hide & Secret: Pharaoh's Quest MAC  - 2.99
Hide & Secret: Treasures of the Ages MAC  - 2.99
Hidden Object Adventures: Sunken Treasures MAC  - 0.99
Hidden Object Adventures: Spaced Out MAC  - 0.99
Hidden Object Adventures: Storage Smackdown MAC  - 0.99
Wild West Quest: Dead or Alive MAC  - 2.99
Lucky Clover Pot O' Gold MAC  - 1.99
Wild West Quest: Gold Rush MAC  - 2.99
Dracula 4: The Shadow of the Dragon  - 13.39
Fire & Forget: The Final Assault  - 6.69
Monument Builders: Notre Dame  - 6.69
The Secrets of Da Vinci  - 2.49
Amazon Warrior Armor: AdventureQuest Worlds [Game Connect] - 2.99
Call of Duty: Black Ops  - 19.99
Call of Duty: Black Ops - Rezurrection  - 5.99
Call of Duty: Black Ops "Annihilation & Escalation" Content Pack  - 9.99
R.I.P.D.: The Game  - 2.99
God Mode  - 2.99
Zeno Clash 2  - 4.99
Invadazoid  - 1
Rails  - 4.95
Art Text for Mac  - 19.95
Scorpion: Disfigured  - 4.9975
Jekyll & Hyde  - 4.9975
Outcry  - 4.9975
Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams  - 2.99
The Few  - 1.99
Strike Suit Zero  - 4.99
Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara  - 7.49
Dungeons & Dragons: Chronicles of Mystara 4-Pack  - 22.49
Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition  - 14.99
100% Hidden Objects  - 3.99
Ancient Spirits - Columbus Legacy  - 1.99
Build It! Miami Beach Resort  - 1.99
Dark Mysteries - The Soul Keeper  - 2.99
Jewel Legends - Tree of Life  - 2.99
Mahjong Mysteries - Ancient Athena  - 1.99
Mahjongg: Ancient Mayas  - 1.99
Mystery Stories - Mountains of Madness  - 2.99
Mystery Stories: Island of Hope  - 1.99
Sanctum 2  - 3.74
Super Sanctum TD  - 0.99
Sanctum  - 2.49
18 Wheels of Steel Long Haul  - 2.49
Amnesia  - 4.99
Hunting Unlimited 2010  - 2.49
Ultimate Mahjongg 20  - 2.49
18 Wheels of Steel: Extreme Trucker 2  - 4.99
18 Wheels of Steel Extreme Trucker  - 2.49
Let's Ride: Silver Buckle Stables  - 2.49
Prison Tycoon 4: Super Max  - 2.49
18 Wheels of Steel: Extreme Trucker 2  - 9.99
Amnesia  - 9.99
Stealth Bastard Deluxe  - 2.99
Stealth Bastard Deluxe: The Teleporter Chambers  - 1.49
Deponia  - 3.99
Chaos on Deponia  - 3.99
The Dark Eye - Chains of Satinav  - 4.99
A New Beginning  - 2.49
Edna & Harvey: Harveys New Eyes  - 2.99
Garshasp: The Monster Slayer  - 1.25
Garshasp: Temple of the Dragon  - 1.25
Secret Files Franchise Pack  - 19.99
Cubetractor  - 4.99
PixelJunk Monsters Ultimate  - 9.99
PixelJunk Shooter  - 6.7425
Psychonauts  - 2.5
Costume Quest  - 3.75
Stacking  - 3.75
Brutal Legend  - 10
Brutal Legend - Soundtrack Edition  - 12.5
Guacamelee! Gold Edition  - 9.99
Tales From Space: Mutant Blobs Attack  - 3.99
Hunter's Trophy 2 - America  - 7.5
Hunter's Trophy 2 - Australia  - 7.5
WRC 3  - 14.99
Family Vacation  - 2.49
The Secret Legacy A Kate Brooks Adventure  - 2.49
Restaurant Empire  - 4.985
Restaurant Empire 2  - 9.985


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 26, 2013)

Moar Deals:

11/21-12/2:

Capitalism 2  - 4.985
Zoo Empire  - 2.4875
Marine Park Empire  - 2.4875
Circus Empire  - 2.4875
Hotel Giant  - 2.4875
Seven Kingdoms 2  - 2.4875
Nemesis of the Roman Empire  - 4.9875
Warlords Battlecry 3  - 4.9875
Joan of Arc  - 0.9875
Lords of Football  - 6.25
Jig-Man!  - 2.67
Maze-Master  - 2.67
Nancy Drew: The Final Scene  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Secret Of The Scarlet Hand  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Ghost Dogs Of Moon Lake  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: The Haunted Carousel  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Danger on Deception Island  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Ransom Of The Seven Ships  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: The Phantom of Venice  - 3.5
Nancy Drew Dossier: Resorting to Danger  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Legend of the Crystal Skull  - 3.5
Nancy Drew Dossier: Lights, Camera, Curses!  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: The Haunting of Castle Malloy  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Curse of Blackmoor Manor  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Warnings at Waverly Academy  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Secret of the Old Clock  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Last Train to Blue Moon Canyon  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Danger By Design  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: The White Wolf of Icicle Creek  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: The Creature of Kapu Cave  - 3.5
Nancy Drew:  Trail of the Twister  - 3.5
Nancy Drew:  Secrets Can Kill REMASTERED  - 3.5
Nancy Drew: Shadow at the Water's Edge  - 9.99
Nancy Drew: Shadow at the Water's Edge [Mac Download] - 9.99
Nancy Drew:  The Captive Curse  - 9.99
Nancy Drew:  The Captive Curse [Mac Download] - 9.99
Nancy Drew:  Alibi in Ashes  - 9.99
Nancy Drew:  Alibi in Ashes [Mac Download] - 9.99
Nancy Drew: Tomb of the Lost Queen  - 9.99
Nancy Drew: Tomb of the Lost Queen [Mac Download] - 9.99
Nancy Drew: Treasure In The Royal Tower  - 4.99
Nancy Drew: Message in a Haunted Mansion  - 4.99
Nancy Drew: The Secret of Shadow Ranch  - 7.49
Nancy Drew: The Deadly Device  - 9.99
Nancy Drew: The Deadly Device  - 9.99
Nancy Drew: Ghost of Thorton Hall  - 13.39
Nancy Drew: Ghost of Thorton Hall  - 13.39
Nancy Drew: The Phantom of Venice  - 3.5
Defense Grid Containment Bundle  - 4.99
StarDrive  - 10.2
Endless Space Emperor Special Edition  - 10.2
Endless Space: Disharmony  - 3.4
Endless Space Gold Edition  - 11.9
Adam's Venture  - 1.25
Dark Fall: Lost Souls  - 2.49
Darkness Within: In Pursuit of Loath Nolder  - 2.49
Killing Floor  - 4.5
Red Orchestra  - 2.49
Baron Wittard  - 2.49
Darkness Within 2  - 2.49
Wings of Luftwaffe DLC  - 2.75
Wings of Prey  - 3.75
Wings of Prey - Collector's Edition  - 6.25
Family Farm  - 3.75
Nuclear Dawn  - 2.49
Oil Rush  - 3.99
Armada 2526  - 3.75
Starpoint Gemini  - 4.98
Blades of Time Limited Edition  - 9.99
Gemini Wars  - 4.98
LHOD Society of the Serpent Moon  - 4.98
Adam's Venture 3  - 1.25
Adam's Venture 2  - 1.25
SOL: Exodus Collector's Edition  - 2.49
Cristiano Ronaldo Freestyle  - 1.25
Tiny Troopers  - 1.25
Tiny Troopers  - 1.25
The Good Life  - 2.49
ABC Coloring Town  - 1.25
Alphabet Robots Mahjong  - 1.25
Balloon Blowout  - 1.25
Fantastic 4 In A Row 2  - 1.25
Fantastic Checkers 2  - 1.25
Letter Land Mahjong 2  - 1.25
Mahjong Deluxe 2  - 1.25
Drip Drip  - 2.5
Drip Drip  - 2.5
Jewel Quest Mysteries: The 7th Gate - 0.99
Jewel Quest Heritage for Kindle Tablet - 0.99
Jagged Alliance: Crossfire  - 7.4975
Tropico 4 DLC - Pirate Heaven  - 1.2475
Sine Mora  - 2.4975
Tropico 4: Megalopolis  - 1.2475
Tropico 4: Vigilante  - 1.2475
Omerta: City of Gangsters  - 19.995
Tropico3: Absolute Power - Expansion  - 2.4975
Tropico Reloaded  - 1.7475
Tropico 3  - 2.4975
Tropico 4  - 7.4975
Tropico 4: Collectors Bundle  - 9.9975
Tropico 4  - 7.4975
Tropico 4 - Junta Military DLC  - 1.2475
Tropico 4 - Quick-Dry-Cement DLC  - 1.2475
Omerta: City of Gangsters: The Con Artist  - 2.495
Anna: Extended Edition  - 4.995
Omerta: City of Gangsters: Damsel in Distress  - 2.495
Jagged Alliance: Collector's Bundle  - 9.9975
Omerta: City of Gangsters: The Arms Industry  - 2.495
DARK  - 19.995
Tropico Trilogy  - 4.9975
Tropico 4: Military Junta DLC  - 1.2475
Tropico 4: Voodoo  - 1.2475
Tropico 4: Voodoo  - 1.2475
Port Royale 3 Gold  - 7.4975
Tropico Collection  - 9.9925
Tropico 4 - Plantador Production DLC  - 1.2475
Tropico 4: Quick-dry Cement DLC  - 1.2475
Jagged Alliance - Back in Action  - 9.9975
Tropico 4 - Modern Times DLC  - 4.9975
Rise of Venice  - 26.7933
Chronicles of a Dark Lord: Episode 1 Tides of Fate  - 1.75
Jack Keane  - 2.5
Kairo  - 1.25
Shadows on the Vatican Episode 1 : Greed  - 1.25
Q.U.B.E.  - 4.99
Hypersonic 4  - 1
Grimind  - 2.5
Chernobyl Commando  - 4.99
Chompy Chomp Chomp  - 1.99
Bloop  - 1.99
RADical ROACH  - 2.5
The 39 Steps  - 4.99
Smashcat  - 1
Q.U.B.E.  - 4.99
Manhunter  - 4.99
International Snooker 2012  - 3.25
International Snooker  - 3.25
Lucius  - 4.99
Beware Planet Earth!  - 2.4975
Deo  - 8.4435
AirBuccaneers  - 4.5
Pet Store Panic  - 1.75
Warframe Fracture Pack  - 24.99
Warframe Shatter Pack  - 49.99
Warframe Splinter Pack  - 9.99
Premium Vehicle Pack - Soar, Sail, and Drive: Second Life [Instant Access] - 17.5
Euro Truck Simulator 2  - 11.99
Police Simulator 1  - 4.99
Scania Truck Driving Simulator: The Game  - 7.49
Circus World  - 7.49
Police Simulator 2  - 7.49
Battle Group  - 1.25
Euro Truck Simulator Gold  - 4.99
Trucks & Trailers  - 4.99
Zoo Park  - 7.49
7 Wonders  - 3.3966
7 Wonders 4 - Magical Mystery Tour  - 4.995
7 Wonders II  - 2.3766
7 Wonders Treasures of Seven  - 3.3966
7 Wonders: Ancient Alien Makeover  - 3.495
7 Wonders: Ancient Alien Makeover Collector's Edition  - 6.995
Angelica Weaver - Catch Me When You Can  - 4.995
Angelica Weaver - Catch Me When You Can Collector's Edition  - 6.995
Becky Brogan: The Mystery of Meane Manor  - 1.9975
Chainz  - 1.7475
Chainz 2  - 2.4975
Chainz Galaxy  - 2.4975
Discovery! A Seek and Find Adventure  - 2.4975
Elements  - 2.7166
Everyday Genius: SquareLogic  - 3.3966
High Roller  - 2.4975
Little Farm  - 2.4975
Luxor  - 1.7475
Luxor 2  - 2.3766
Luxor 2 HD  - 2.3766
Luxor 2 HD  - 3.3966
Luxor 3  - 2.3766
Luxor 5th Passage  - 2.3766
Luxor Adventures  - 2.7166
Luxor Amun Rising HD  - 2.3766
Luxor Evolved  - 2.3766
Luxor HD  - 2.3766
Luxor Mah Jong  - 3.3966
Luxor: Amun Rising  - 2.3766
Luxor: Quest for the Afterlife  - 2.3766
Mad Caps  - 2.3766
Midnight Mysteries: Devil on the Mississippi  - 2.3766
Midnight Mysteries: Haunted Houdini - Collector's Edition  - 4.9975
Midnight Mysteries: Haunted Houdini - Standard Edition  - 2.3766
Midnight Mysteries: Salem Witch Trials  - 2.3766
Midnight Mysteries: Salem Witch Trials  - 2.3766
Midnight Mysteries: The Edgar Allan Poe Conspiracy  - 1.9975
Penguins' Journey  - 2.4975
Pickers  - 2.3766
Rare Treasures: Dinnerware Trading Company  - 1.7475
Reaxxion  - 3.3966
Samantha Swift and the Fountains of Fate  - 2.3766
Samantha Swift and the Golden Touch  - 1.9975
Samantha Swift and the Hidden Roses of Athena  - 1.9975
Samantha Swift and the Mystery from Atlantis  - 2.3766
UltraBall  - 2.4975
Unlikely Suspects  - 2.3766
Zombie Bowl-O-Rama  - 2.3766
Druid Kingdom  - 4.5
Druid Kingdom  - 4.5
My Kingdom for the Princess III  - 1.5
My Kingdom for the Princess  - 1.5
Dreamland  - 1.5
10 Talismans  - 1.5
Paradise Beach 2: Around the World  - 1.5
Annabel  - 1.5
Pioneer Lands  - 1.5
LandGrabbers  - 1.5
Farm Craft  - 1.5
Laura Jones and the Gates of Good and Evil  - 1.5
Laura Jones and the Secret Legacy of Nikola Tesla  - 1.5
Cell HD: Emergence  - 1.49
Cell HD: Emergence (Desura Key)  - 1.49
Seduce Me  - 4.2475
SuperPower 2  - 2.49
Dungeon Lords MMXII  - 3.74
The Guild 2  - 2.49
The Guild 2 Renaissance  - 2.49
Jack Keane 2 - The Fire Within  - 11.99
ArcaniA - Gothic 4  - 4.99
MX vs ATV Reflex  - 4.99
The Experiment  - 2.49
Gothic 3  - 2.49
Zombie Minesweeper: A Love Story  - 3.5
Zombie Minesweeper: A Love Story  - 3.5
Paradox Boat Bundle - 4.99
Alice's Tea Cup Madness  - 2.59
Avenue Flo: Special Delivery  - 1.69
Believe In Santa  - 1.69
Chocolatier  - 1.69
Chocolatier 2: Secret Ingredients  - 1.69
Chocolatier: Decadence by Design  - 1.69
Cooking Dash  - 1.69
Cooking Dash 3: Thrills and Spills  - 1.69
Cooking Dash 3: Thrills and Spills Collector's Edition  - 4.99
Dairy Dash  - 1.69
Daycare Nightmare: Mini-Monsters  - 1.69
Diaper Dash  - 1.69
Diner Dash  - 1.69
Diner Dash 2  - 1.69
Diner Dash 5: Boom!  - 1.69
Diner Dash: Flo On The Go  - 1.69
Diner Dash: Flo Through Time  - 1.69
Diner Dash: Hometown Hero  - 1.69
Doggie Dash  - 1.69
Dream Chronicles  - 1.69
Dream Chronicles 1-4 Bundle  - 6.99
Dream Chronicles 2  - 1.69
Dream Chronicles: The Book of Air - Collector's Edition  - 4.99
Dream Chronicles: The Book of Air  - 1.69
Dream Chronicles: The Book of Water - Collector's Edition  - 4.99
Dream Chronicles: The Book of Water - Standard Edition  - 1.69
Dream Chronicles: The Chosen Child  - 1.69
Egg vs. Chicken  - 1.69
Emerald City Confidential  - 1.69
Escape from Frankenstein's Castle  - 1.69
Fitness Dash  - 1.69
Garden Dash  - 1.69
Gemini Lost  - 2.49
Gotcha: Celebrity Secrets  - 2.59
Hotel Dash 2: Lost Luxuries  - 1.69
Hotel Dash: Suite Success  - 1.69
Mahjong Roadshow  - 1.69
Murder Island: Secret of Tantalus  - 1.69
Mystery of Shark Island  - 1.69
Nightshift Legacy: The Jaguar's Eye  - 1.69
Parking Dash  - 1.69
Pet Shop Hop  - 1.69
Pirate Poppers  - 1.69
Plantasia  - 1.69
Poker Pop  - 1.69
SandScript  - 1.69
Solitaire Pop  - 1.69
Spellagories  - 1.69
Subway Scramble  - 1.69
Sweetopia  - 1.69
Tamara the 13th  - 1.69
Tamara the 13th  - 1.69
Tasty Planet  - 1.69
The Fifth Gate  - 1.69
The Great Chocolate Chase  - 1.69
The Nightshift Code  - 1.69
Trijinx  - 1.69
Valerie Porter and the Scarlet Scandal  - 2.49
Wandering Willows  - 1.69
Wedding Dash  - 1.69
Wedding Dash 2  - 1.69
Wedding Dash 4-Ever  - 1.69
Wedding Dash: Ready, Aim, Love  - 2.59
Zenerchi  - 1.69
Real World Racing  - $ 7.49
Pinocchio  - 0.99
ATV GP  - 0.99
Police Destruction Street  - 0.99
Reindeer Adventure  - 0.99
The Hunchback of Notre Dame  - 0.99
Hunter's Trophy 2 - America  - 7.5
HUNTER'S TROPHY 2  - 7.5
Hunter's Trophy 2 - Australia  - 7.5
MUD Motocross Championship  - 7.99
SBK 12 Generations  - 7.99
WRC 2  - 7.99
WRC 3  - 14.99
MUD Motocross Championship  - 7.99
SBK 12 Generations  - 7.99
WRC 2  - 7.99
PixelJunk Eden  - 2.5
PixelJunk Eden  - 2.5
Leisure Suit Larry: Reloaded  - 9.99
FesterMudd  - 4.99
Airport Firefighter Simulator  - 6.2352
Airport Firefighter Simulator (MAC-Multilingual)  - 6.2352
Rescue 2013 - Everyday Heroes  - 17.994
Suspension Railroad Simulator 2013 - 12.495
Suspension Railroad Simulator 2013 MAC - 12.495
Fairground 2  - 12.495
Alien Shooter  - 0.99
Zombie Shooter  - 0.99
Alien Shooter 2 - Reloaded  - 0.99
Zombie Shooter 2  - 0.99
Alien Shooter 2 - Conscription  - 0.99
Alien Hallway  - 0.99
Chak's Temple  - 0.99
Theseus: Return of the Hero  - 0.99
I am weapon  - 0.99
Sigma Team Classic Bundle  - 1.2
Age of Wushu Adventurer Pack  - 6.67
Age of Wushu Explorer Pack  - 6.67
Age of Wushu 'Ensnare the Soul Skill Set'  - 29.99
Age of Wushu 'The Flaming Sun Blade'  - 29.99
Alien Breed : Assault  - 2.49
Alien Breed : Descent  - 2.49
Alien Breed : Impact  - 2.49
Alien Breed Trilogy  - 4.59
Superfrog HD - 2.49
Worms - 1.99
Worms Armageddon - 7.49
Worms Blast - 1.99
Worms Clan Wars  - 12.49
Worms Collection - 22.49
Worms Crazy Golf  - 2.49
Worms Pinball - 1.99
Worms Reloaded Game of the Year Edition  - 6.25
Worms Revolution  - 7.49
Worms Revolution Season Pass  - 7.49
Worms Ultimate Mayhem  - 3.75
The Walking Dead  - 6.25
The Walking Dead: 400 Days  - 1.25
Walking Dead Pack  - 7.49
Duck Tiles  - 1.99
Bulldozer  - 1.99
SQUIDS  - 1.75
The Bridge  - 4.99
Spectromancer + League of Heroes + Truth and Beauty + Gathering of Power Bundle  - 1.99
Chivalry: Medieval Warfare  - 12.49
ANNO 2070 - The Eden Project Complete Pack DLC  - 5.2
ANNO 2070 - The Financial Crisis Complete Pack  - 5.2
ANNO 2070  - 19.49
Assassin's Creed 2  - 12.99
Assassin's Creed 2 Deluxe Edition  - 12.99
Assassin's Creed Brotherhood [Mac Download] - 12.99
Assassin's Creed II [Mac Download] - 12.99
Assassin's Creed Revelations - Gold Edition  - 19.49
Assassin's Creed Revelations - Mediterranean Traveler Map Pack DLC  - 6.49
Assassin's Creed Revelations - The Ancestors Character Pack DLC  - 2.59
Assassin's Creed Revelations - The Lost Archive DLC  - 6.49
Assassin's Creed Revelations  - 12.99
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood  - 12.99
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood Deluxe Edition  - 19.49
Assassin's Creed: Director's Cut Edition  - 12.99
Babel Rising - Mac  - 6.49
Babel Rising - Sky's the Limit DLC  - 1.94
Babel Rising - Sky's the Limit DLC Mac  - 1.94
Babel Rising  - 6.49
Beyond Good & Evil  - 6.49
Blazing Angels 2: Secret Missions of WWII  - 6.49
Blazing Angels Squadrons of WWII  - 6.49
Brain Spa  - 6.49
Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood  - 6.49
Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30  - 6.49
Call of Juarez 2: Bound in Blood  - 6.49
Call of Juarez: The Cartel  - 12.99
Cold Fear  - 6.49
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: Hard Evidence  - 6.49
CSI: Deadly Intent  - 6.49
CSI: Fatal Conspiracy  - 12.99
Dark Messiah: Might & Magic  - 6.49
Dawn of Discovery Gold  - 12.99
Dawn of Discovery: Venice  - 6.49
Driver San Francisco - Deluxe Edition  - 16.24
Driver San Francisco - Standard Edition  - 12.99
Driver San Francisco [Mac Download] - 12.99
Driver: Parallel Lines  - 6.49
Far Cry - 32 Bit OS Only  - 6.49
Far Cry 2: Fortune's Edition  - 6.49
From Dust  - 9.74
Heritage of Kings: The Settlers  - 6.49
Heroes of Might and Magic V  - 6.49
Heroes of Might and Magic V: Hammers of Fate  - 6.49
Heroes of Might and Magic V: Tribes of the East  - 6.49
Heroes Over Europe  - 6.49
I Am Alive  - 9.74
IL-2 STURMOVIK: CLIFFS OF DOVER  - 12.99
Lock On  - 6.49
Mad Riders - Daredevil Map Pack  - 1.94
Mad Riders  - 6.49
Might & Magic Clash Of Heroes  - 6.49
Might & Magic Heroes VI: Pirates of the Savage Sea Adventure Pack  - 6.49
Might & Magic: Clash of Heroes - I Am the Boss DLC Pack  - 1.94
NCIS  - 6.49
Peter Jackson's King Kong  - 6.49
Petz Catz 2  - 6.49
Petz Horsez 2: Pippa Funnell Rescue Ranch  - 6.49
Petz Sports  - 6.49
Prince of Persia  - 6.49
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time  - 6.49
Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones  - 6.49
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within  - 6.49
R.U.S.E.  - 6.49
R.U.S.E.  - 6.49
R.U.S.E. DLC 3  - 6.49
R.U.S.E: The Chimera DLC-Pack  - 4.54
Rayman 3 Hoodlum Havoc  - 6.49
Rayman Origins  - 12.99
Rayman Raving Rabbids  - 6.49
Shaun White Skateboarding  - 6.49
Shaun White Snowboarding  - 6.49
Shoot Many Robots  - 6.49
Shoot Many Robots 4-Pack  - 19.49
Silent Hunter 4 Wolves of the Pacific  - 6.49
Silent Hunter 4 Wolves of the Pacific: Uboat add on  - 6.49
Silent Hunter 5: Battle of the Atlantic GOLD edition  - 6.49
Silent Hunter III  - 6.49
Silent Hunter: Wolves Of The Pacific - Gold Edition  - 12.99
Splinter Cell Conviction - Insurgency Pack  - 6.49
Splinter Cell Conviction - Insurgency Pack  - 6.49
The Expendables 2  - 9.74
The Settlers 7: Paths to a Kingdom Deluxe Gold Edition  - 12.99
The Settlers 7: Paths to a Kingdom Deluxe Gold Edition  - 12.99
The Settlers 7: Paths to a Kingdom DLC Pack IV - The Two Kings  - 3.24
The Settlers: Rise of an Empire  - 6.49
The Settlers: Rise of an Empire Gold Edition  - 12.99
Tom Clancy's EndWar  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X 2  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X 2 Deluxe  - 9.74
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X.  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. 2 : The Open Skies  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Lockdown [Game Download] - 6.49
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Chaos Theory  - 6.49
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction [Mac Download] - 12.99
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Conviction Deluxe  - 12.99
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Double Agent  - 6.49
Voodoo Dice  - 3.24
World in Conflict: Complete Edition  - 6.49
Zeit 2  - 6.49
Governor of Poker  - 4.995
Kindergarten  - 3.495
Youda Camper  - 3.495
Youda Legend: The Curse of the Amsterdam Diamond  - 4.995
Youda Legend: The Golden Bird of Paradise  - 4.995
Youda Mystery: The Stanwick Legacy  - 4.995
Youda Safari  - 3.495
Youda Survivor  - 3.495
Youda Survivor 2  - 4.995
Youda Sushi Chef  - 4.995
SpaceChem  - 4.99


----------



## lyndonguitar (Nov 26, 2013)

How did you... do you have a script or program to do all the linking or you manually linked everything yourself??


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2013)

I also heard for 11/29, supposedly BF4 $30 and Payday 2 $10 (4pack $30) but I didn't see them on the list. Not sure now...


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 26, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> How did you... do you have a script or program to do all the linking or you manually linked everything yourself??


actually, with the new forums, when you copy something like a steam link or others, it pastes in here cleanly 

And thanks Nink, grabbed EndlessSpace, will try this long weekend


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 26, 2013)

lyndonguitar said:


> How did you... do you have a script or program to do all the linking or you manually linked everything yourself??


There's an amazon rep (AmazonTony) who posts in this other forum I visit. I'm pretty lazy and just copy/paste.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> There's an amazon rep (AmazonTony) who posts in this other forum I visit. I'm pretty lazy and just copy/paste.



You must be talking about CheapAssGamer, great site, especially the Amazon thread during holiday sale time


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 27, 2013)

manofthem said:


> You must be talking about CheapAssGamer, great site, especially the Amazon thread during holiday sale time


Nope! Good try though because I really am a cheap gamer. Steam sales tomorrow woo


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2013)

Dark Souls $5.99 for a short while on Amazon


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2013)

Steam Autumn Sale!
www.gaben.tv


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice touch 


FordGT90Concept said:


> Steam Autumn Sale!
> www.gaben.tv


, the upside down reflected menu actually works fully as a menu wtf


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 27, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Nice touch
> 
> , the upside down reflected menu actually works fully as a menu wtf



I like that all of the links actually actually link to a (working) upside down version of the expected page.  There's essentially a mirror (pun intended) of the steam website.

Also, could someone explain to me what the difference between the two Amazon links of each EA game?  One is "digital download" and the other is "instant access."  I get that the "instant access" essentially gives you an Origin key, but does "digital download" not require you to use Origin?


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 27, 2013)

here we go again >.<


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> Also, could someone explain to me what the difference between the two Amazon links of each EA game?  One is "digital download" and the other is "instant access."  I get that the "instant access" essentially gives you an Origin key, but does "digital download" not require you to use Origin?


Example links?  The ones I looked at, one was Mac and one was Windows.


----------



## xvi (Nov 27, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> I like that all of the links actually actually link to a (working) upside down version of the expected page.  There's essentially a mirror (pun intended) of the steam website.









Just noticed this is page 180 on the forums here too. Heh.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 27, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Example links?



Look at all these versions:



NinkobEi said:


> MASS EFFECT 3 - 6.99
> MASS EFFECT 3 - 6.99
> BULLETSTORM - 4.99
> BULLETSTORM - 4.99
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2013)

ME3 on Origin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D2ZEG50/?tag=tec06d-20
ME3 on Amazon Digital Downloads: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064TYOLW/?tag=tec06d-20

Note Origin explicitly says Origin and the Amazon Digital Downloads explicitly gives you the download size.  Origin will obviously download thru the Origin client where Digital Downloads is effectively the same as having the CD without the disk medium.  It doesn't really matter which one you get because the game requires Origin.  The only real difference is if you want to download off of EA's cloud or Amazon's cloud.


Edit: I looked at a few others and it seems that "Instant Access" is Origin and "Download" is Amazon Digital Download.

Edit: Even on non-Origin games like The Sims 3, the key you get from Amazon Digital Download should be able to be registered in Origin adding the title to Origin for download as well.  The way I see it, Amazon Digital Download is win-win (Origin + Amazon instead of just Origin) so I would go with it.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 27, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> ME3 on Origin: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D2ZEG50/?tag=tec06d-20
> ME3 on Amazon Digital Downloads: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064TYOLW/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Note Origin explicitly says Origin and the Amazon Digital Downloads explicitly gives you the download size.  Origin will obviously download thru the Origin client where Digital Downloads is effectively the same as having the CD without the disk medium.  It doesn't really matter which one you get because the game requires Origin.  The only real difference is if you want to download off of EA's cloud or Amazon's cloud.



Thanks for the info.  So in the end I still have to use Origin either way and neither game version can be resold, correct?  I don't know why you wouldn't pick the Amazon digital download since once you activate it on Origin you have the choice of EA's download servers as well.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2013)

Depends on the game.  Some, like The Sims 3, only uses origin for updating which can be completely circumvented.

Amazon Digital Download means you might be able to avoid Origin (depends on the game) but even if it doesn't, it allows you download from Amazon and/or EA instead of just EA.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2013)

If no one has figured it out. Northern Hemisphere is Autumn, Southern Hemisphere is Spring. They felt the Aussies needed a Header of their own, hilarious.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 28, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If no one has figured it out. Northern Hemisphere is Autumn, Southern Hemisphere is Spring. They felt the Aussies needed a Header of their own, hilarious.



Of course, do the Aussies see the entire webpage upside down except for that section?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> Of course, do the Aussies see the entire webpage upside down except for that section?



That would be hilarious, but I doubt it.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2013)

TES Anthology deal. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-v-skyrim-thread.154901/page-240#post-3025831


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 29, 2013)

*Don't miss the current Steam sale Skyrim for $7.49 and Skyrim Legendary for $13.59 !!!!*

Deal will be over in ~ 4 hours


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2013)

Steam fucked up! Dishonored GOTY at $3.19!!!!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/205100/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2013)

They caught it! -66% instead of -92%.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 29, 2013)

Does anyone know why it says €3.19 for me yet when I click on it the price changes to €7.49 ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2013)

Probably refresh the page.  It was -92% off for about 14 minutes and they fixed it.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 29, 2013)

*insert 4-letter word*


Oh, and I bought it anyway


----------



## RCoon (Nov 29, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> *insert 4-letter word*
> 
> 
> Oh, and I bought it anyway



me too, £3 is a sick price!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2013)

LA noir flash deal $4.99 complete edition 7.49 and then + 2.99 for the DLC bundle. Steam is doing it AIO for 9.99


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 30, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> *insert 4-letter word*
> 
> Oh, and I bought it anyway



Too bad I wasn't here for those 14 minutes.  I'm still waiting for that price to come up again, even if it's 6 months from now.  Until then I have plenty of other games I got during the sale.


----------



## happita (Nov 30, 2013)

No wonder why Gabe Newell is the one and only video game software guru who's net worth is a billion. Yes, he is a BILLIONAIRE with a B. GG Gabe


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 30, 2013)

Payday 2 is $10 and Batman Origins is $20 on Amazon (Steam keys).


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> Payday 2 is $10 and Batman Origins is $20 on Amazon (Steam keys).



I might be interested in Payday 2.  I played Payday 1 tonight for a whle with 2 friends and it was so tough, it was super killer.  It was fun, but it got uber difficult.  Is 2 harder?


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not sure as I'm at my parents until Sunday and my laptop is criteria 2006.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 30, 2013)

origin (sigh necissary evil) has a good deal on B4 for $30

however this reddit post has a link were you can get $10 off any EA game 29.99 or more. effectively making it $20

of course you could always gift me maybe?

http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/1rnb6h/origin_battlefield_4_2999_1999_with_coupon/


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> origin (sigh necissary evil) has a good deal on B4 for $30
> 
> however this reddit post has a link were you can get $10 off any EA game 29.99 or more. effectively making it $20
> 
> ...


 
My buddy bought it for $20 yesterday, great deal!


----------



## Guitar (Nov 30, 2013)

Bought BF4 for $20. Can't not at that price.


----------



## happita (Nov 30, 2013)

I finally bit the bullet and found BF4 also for $30 at Origin. Now all I need is a new graphics card


----------



## Caspase (Dec 1, 2013)

manofthem said:


> I might be interested in Payday 2.  I played Payday 1 tonight for a whle with 2 friends and it was so tough, it was super killer.  It was fun, but it got uber difficult.  Is 2 harder?



It's got a bit of a steep learning curve, and it helps if you have friends to teach you a couple things (or just power level you), but once you learn the mechanics it is all good. I'd reckon that if you play FPS, you'll get the hang of it in five hours or less.


----------



## Irony (Dec 2, 2013)

Get games go has some good cyber Monday deals

http://getgamesgo.com/category/cybe...cm&utm_term=Click here for Cyber Monday Deals


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 3, 2013)

missed the crysis 3 complete pack sale on amazon , did anyone get it ?


----------



## erixx (Dec 3, 2013)

thinking about Test Drive 2 offer as it has _my _island Ibiza.... some bugs, but seems playable...


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2013)

erixx said:


> thinking about Test Drive 2 offer as it has _my _island Ibiza.... some bugs, but seems playable...


 
Also highly tempted, waiting for somebody to tell me its shamazing


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Also highly tempted, waiting for somebody to tell me its shamazing


It's shamazing! 
now buy it and tell me if I was lying


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 3, 2013)

I got Crysis 3 for $12 from Origin and Far Cry 3 for $7.50 from Steam yesterday.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 3, 2013)

Thrackan said:


> It's shamazing!
> now buy it and tell me if I was lying


 
OH GOSH BETTER BUY IT


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2013)

Pretty nice Humble Bundle
www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Irony (Dec 4, 2013)

Ooh awesome. I just got the humble bundle.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 4, 2013)

Irony said:


> Ooh awesome. I just got the humble bundle.
> 
> 
> AC IV Black On Amazon 50% Off



I don't know what that link is, but here's one where everyone can buy it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BPEBG76/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Irony (Dec 4, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> I don't know what that link is, but here's one where everyone can buy it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BPEBG76/?tag=tec06d-20


lol, thanks. I posted it on my phone, worked fine from it.


----------



## z1tu (Dec 6, 2013)

Borderlands 2 GOTY $17.49 on Gamesrocket !!!
Amongst other deals, this was the one I was most looking for, valid until the 8th of December.


----------



## Irony (Dec 6, 2013)

Getgamesgo shooters sale, 75% off a bunch of stuff
http://getgamesgo.com/category/shoo...ce=cm&utm_term=Click here for 75 off Shooters


(This link should work. Lol...)


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2013)

GameFly has some sales going on, w/ extra 20% off w/ *GFDDEC20

*


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 8, 2013)

Region restrictions on the cart :\ , why do I always get shafted


----------



## manofthem (Dec 9, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Region restrictions on the cart :\ , why do I always get shafted



Let me know if you need assistance


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 9, 2013)

nah impulse thing, if it had gone through that time , I would have bought it.
Waiting on christmas sale


----------



## mafia97 (Dec 11, 2013)

Midweek madness sale on steam : L A noire and dragon age origins up for sale. 
Got la noire,  glad I waited ^_^


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 12, 2013)

Skyrim digital download , Amazon, 
$7.50.


----------



## okidna (Dec 12, 2013)

Fallout 1,2, and Tactics for FREE @ GOG : http://www.gog.com/promo/fallout_series_giveaway_winter_promo_2013


----------



## Frick (Dec 12, 2013)

okidna said:


> Fallout 1,2, and Tactics for FREE @ GOG : http://www.gog.com/promo/fallout_series_giveaway_winter_promo_2013



Yeah was gonna post that.

Get them, and play Fallout as intended, and not that Bethsoft Fallout Fanfic.

EDIT: They are kind of bogged down right now though. Kind of.


----------



## Irony (Dec 13, 2013)

Well thats pretty wonderful, I was actually thinking of getting a couple of  those a few weeks ago.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 18, 2013)

Hope you guys are enjoying these. This episode is especially great.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 18, 2013)

soo how many days till the steam holiday sale?


----------



## Caspase (Dec 18, 2013)

According to the "confidential" email leaked, it would start tomorrow.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2013)

Around 9 hours to go till winter sale wooooo


----------



## Caspase (Dec 19, 2013)

Some good deals at http://www.g2play.net/store/ 
Most notably Thief for 23.99€ .


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2013)

Steam Holiday Sale has begun.  Continues through January 3.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2013)

Steam site is slow as hell though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 19, 2013)

It always is when it starts.  People know about it in advance and they flood the site to check if it is real. XD


----------



## HD64G (Dec 19, 2013)

The steam sale went online just minutes ago.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2013)

if you want to check out the current sales in a glance(from reddit) I created a seperate thread. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/steam-winter-sale-2013.195964/


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 19, 2013)

Steam seems fine here, I've looked at a few things. Blizzard on the other hand just went down whilst playing WoW


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 25, 2013)

Free Left 4 Dead 2 for those who doesn't have it yet. just click play game or install game

http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/


----------



## RCoon (Dec 25, 2013)

Steam home page broke for me, says it's experiencing some heavy load.

EDIT: seems like L4D2 being free completely destroyed the internet.


----------



## Absolution (Dec 25, 2013)

Argh dota 2 servers down too because of it ...


----------



## newbsandwich (Dec 25, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Steam home page broke for me, says it's experiencing some heavy load.
> 
> EDIT: seems like L4D2 being free completely destroyed the internet.


Yeah, steam is down for me too. Wanted to check the sales and can't get anything.  Seems to have been out for couple hours now...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2013)

nothing new Valve is just to cheap to keep extra servers on hand to handle sale traffic so this happens ever xmas sale


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 25, 2013)

Apparently L4D2's popularity, combined with people loving free stuff, has completely obliterated the Steam servers, LOL!


----------



## Guitar (Dec 25, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> Apparently L4D2's popularity, combined with people loving free stuff, has completely obliterated the Steam servers, LOL!



Was noticing that as well lol.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 27, 2013)

Get loaded 2 games for $15

http://www.getloadedgo.com/



Borderlands 2
Bioshock Infinite
Shadow Warrior
The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
Tomb Raider
Painkiller Hell & Damnation Collector's Edition
Speedball 2 HD
Sniper Elite V2: High Command Edition
Hitman Absolution Professional
Sleeping Dogs
Fallout 3 GOTY
Morrowind GOTY
Oblivion GOTY DELUXE
DOOM 3 BFG


----------



## HD64G (Dec 27, 2013)

Really nice games for very cheap price. Nice of you to tell everyone.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 29, 2013)

Fallout New Vegas is on Steam sale for €2.50


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 30, 2013)

And $6.79 for Fallout New Vegas
*Ultimate Edition*

http://store.steampowered.com/app/2028016/?snr=1_7_7_151_150_1


----------



## Frick (Dec 31, 2013)

DRDNA said:


> And $6.79 for Fallout New Vegas
> *Ultimate Edition*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/2028016/?snr=1_7_7_151_150_1



€11.99 here.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store

EU IV: $9.99 among other things.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 2, 2014)

Frick said:


> €11.99 here.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store
> 
> EU IV: $9.99 among other things.



Dec 29, 2013 at 7:29 PM

Maybe 2 days later it's not gonna be the same price.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2014)

Amazon has its 2013 Editor's Choice games where the $5 credit applies (credits from buying games on Amazon during the sales) , and I'm considering picking up the Dead Space 3 Awakened DLC for $3.49 (after code). 

Any thoughts on that choice, DLC worth it?  I haven't played DS3 yet, but I should be starting it in the next few days.

Edit: grabbed it anyway, hope it's good.


----------



## z1tu (Jan 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Amazon has its 2013 Editor's Choice games where the $5 credit applies (credits from buying games on Amazon during the sales) , and I'm considering picking up the Dead Space 3 Awakened DLC for $3.49 (after code).
> 
> Any thoughts on that choice, DLC worth it?  I haven't played DS3 yet, but I should be starting it in the next few days.
> 
> Edit: grabbed it anyway, hope it's good.



DS3 is ok if you really don't have anything else to play and 3.49 isn't that much if the dlc has good content. On a side note, am I the only one who finds it very strange that their 2013 Editor's Choice list is mostly made up of EA games?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 21, 2014)

Hitman Collection is available for $8.99 USD:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/26687/

Unfortunately, the collection doesn't include Contracts yet but it is available separately:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/247430/


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 27, 2014)

GMG with a "Buy one Sega, get Total War: Rome free" sale... coupon code Y2OZM7-MJ3VHD-0AVTI1 gets you 20% off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2014)

A shame they're all Aliens games.  If it were Alpha Protocol, I'd be all over that.


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any deals on borderlands 1 and two goty editions,  digital download or hard copy any will do. 
It is out of stock in India otherwise i would have bought it from her for $20 or lesser


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2014)

They had one earlier this week   will look around...


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah I saw that somewhere in amazon few weeks ago.


----------



## z1tu (Jan 30, 2014)

Just got the Humble Weekly Bundle. It has some code masters games : overlord 1 + dlc , overlord 2, dirt 3, dirt showdown, operation flashpoint : red river and dragon rising and rise of the argonauts for $6


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kingdoms of amalur plus splinter cell are on sale on steam. (all splinter cell games) 
Getting kingdoms of amalur.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 4, 2014)

thought somebody would want this or would want to play simulator games

Bundle Stars has some good stuff

http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/extreme-sims-bundle/?utm_source=Bundle Stars Newsletter&utm_campaign=ae88852012-Extreme_Sims_Launch2_3_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_3437eaaeba-ae88852012-418957209

cities in motion bundles

http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/cities-in-motion-bundle/


----------



## naraku (Feb 4, 2014)

Do those codes from humblebundle expires? I have a couple of games i haven't activated yet.


----------



## z1tu (Feb 4, 2014)

naraku said:


> Do those codes from humblebundle expires? I have a couple of games i haven't activated yet.


As far as I know, no, they shouldn't expire.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 5, 2014)

naraku said:


> Do those codes from humblebundle expires? I have a couple of games i haven't activated yet.



Nope.  Keep your e-mails, and you can access them months later.  I'd forgotten about bundle 6, but downloaded the titles last week.  Thank you e-mail pack ratting.


----------



## naraku (Feb 6, 2014)

That's good news then. Thanks.


----------



## Frick (Feb 6, 2014)

Paradox sale on the Humble store.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 7, 2014)

All three STALKER games available for 2 days, 9 hours more DRM-free on GOG for $14.97 total!!

http://www.gog.com/news/release_stalker_series

Just click the link at end of 1st paragraph entitled *$14.97 for the set of three* and you'll get the 70% off sale.

Happy STALKING!


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 7, 2014)

Borderlands 2 is free to play on Steam until Sunday plus all BL2 is 50% off on Steam.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 7, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> All three STALKER games available for 2 days, 9 hours more DRM-free on GOG for $14.97 total!!
> 
> http://www.gog.com/news/release_stalker_series
> 
> ...


Just wishing there was going to be a Stalker:2. This stupid Multiplayer, COD wanna be crap just annoys me...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome Sid Meier sale going on at Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/

Civ3 Complete
Civ4 Complete
Civ5 + a bunch of EPs
Railroads!
Pirates!
Air Patrol


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 12, 2014)

mafia97 said:


> Any deals on borderlands 1 and two goty editions,  digital download or hard copy any will do.
> It is out of stock in India otherwise i would have bought it from her for $20 or lesser


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16832205144&cm_sp=

The 'Egg at $12. Gets you GOTY on 1, and the regular on 2.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Wanted goty of borderlands 2 too. 
Will buy this. 
Thanks sir.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2014)

That's not BL2 GOTY, only BL GOTY.  BL2 GOTY was on sale at Steam last weekend.  This only has vanilla BL2.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 13, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> ... Gets you *GOTY *on 1, and the *regular *on 2.





FordGT90Concept said:


> That's not BL2 GOTY, only BL GOTY.  BL2 GOTY was on sale at Steam last weekend.  This only has vanilla BL2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2014)

I know you said it and rereading what mafia97 said now, I think he got that message too.  When I posted, mafia97's post read to me like he bought the package because BL2 was GOTY.  I wanted to make clear that it isn't in case it was missed in your post.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 13, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I know you said it and rereading what mafia97 said now, I think he got that message too.  When I posted, mafia97's post read to me like he bought the package because BL2 was GOTY.  I wanted to make clear that it isn't in case it was missed in your post.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I think i am gonna wait till steam sale. 
The games will be cheapest then.


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 14, 2014)

Witcher 1 and 2 are on sale on steam


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 20, 2014)

https://www.thiefmodcompetition.com/

Sign up to get a free Thief Gold Edition Steam Code. 

Note: The Code you get from signing up does not give you the Steam Code. You have to go Amazon first, put Thief Gold into your Cart, and once you reach the Payment Screen, put in the Code you previously got into the Promotion Bar. And viola. You should get a free code.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 20, 2014)

mafia97 said:


> https://www.thiefmodcompetition.com/
> 
> Sign up to get a free Thief Gold Edition Steam Code.
> 
> Note: The Code you get from signing up does not give you the Steam Code. You have to go Amazon first, put Thief Gold into your Cart, and once you reach the Payment Screen, put in the Code you previously got into the Promotion Bar. And viola. You should get a free code.



it works. thanks a lot


----------



## mafia97 (Feb 20, 2014)

no problem sir , would like to check paywuw.com too
their debut bundle is good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 20, 2014)

Codes all gone


----------



## MasterInvader (Feb 20, 2014)

Feel free to use this codes; *DYAH-FT9UBG-6JK2A4* - *DYSJ-9P5ZH9-DFXG88*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009IXL5FO/?tag=tec06d-20
[Enter your code into "Gift Codes & Promotions"]

I cant use this; *
Note: Currently, this item is available only to customers located in the United States and who have a U.S. billing address*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2014)

MasterInvader said:


> Feel free to use this codes; *DYAH-FT9UBG-6JK2A4* - *DYSJ-9P5ZH9-DFXG88*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009IXL5FO/?tag=tec06d-20
> [Enter your code into "Gift Codes & Promotions"]
> ...



Many  Amazon digital download deals are limited to the US unfortunately.  

If need be, you could always try to swing a deal with another forum member for a hook up.


----------



## z1tu (Feb 21, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Many  Amazon digital download deals are limited to the US unfortunately.
> 
> If need be, you could always try to swing a deal with another forum member for a hook up.



Or just add a US address to your account and make it primary Ahem, I mean, what he said


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 21, 2014)

Alpha Protocol, $3.75
http://store.steampowered.com/app/34010/

If you like Splinter Cell campaigns, you'll love Alpha Protocol.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like Origin has 50% off Just about all Battlefield games (except BF4 Premium).


----------



## happita (Feb 22, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Looks like Origin has 50% off Just about all Battlefield games (except BF4 Premium).


 
Yea, I was going to gift my friend who has BF3 and I want to get him in on some BF4 action, but I just found out that you can't buy gifts on Origin. Good job EA, you lose sales because of stupidity.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

happita said:


> Yea, I was going to gift my friend who has BF3 and I want to get him in on some BF4 action, but I just found out that you can't buy gifts on Origin. Good job EA, you lose sales because of stupidity.



Indeed so. Why can't they just make it simple like Steam?  Steam has an amazing gifting system! Lame


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 22, 2014)

Get loaded games: 3 games for $23, 5 games for $30

http://www.getloadedgo.com/







unfortunately:



> *This Get Loaded offer is not available in United States of America or Canada



first time I saw something like this


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2014)

Dino Horde is $0.99 at Steam or $2.99 for 4-pack.  Also, Splinter Cell titles are currently on sale at Steam for 75% off (Pandora Tomorrow not available).


----------



## manofthem (Feb 22, 2014)

night.fox said:


> Get loaded games: 3 games for $23, 5 games for $30
> 
> http://www.getloadedgo.com/
> 
> ...



I actually really liked I Am Alive and would recommend it. It's not like a super crazy action game, more of a slow going survivalist post-apocalyptic game.  

Uplay isn't my favorite by any means but nice deals I think.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2014)

Deep Silver (Saints Row, Risen, Metro 2033, Dead Island, etc.) sale at Humble Bundle Store (50% off by the looks of it):
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/deepsilver_week


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2014)

SimCity titles 30% off:
https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/browse-ANW.html?q=simcity


----------



## manofthem (Feb 27, 2014)

Fantastic Weekend Deal on Steam: 75% off Nazi Zombie Army.  Each game is $3.74, both for $6.24, 4-pack for $11.24

http://store.steampowered.com/app/247910/

These games are terrific, lots of fun and are a blast for a LAN party.





Also, Gamestop has Aliens Colonial Marines for $1.99


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 28, 2014)

Metro LL at $12 on Humble Store


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 5, 2014)

serious sam series sale http://www.getgamesgo.com/category/...m&utm_term=Get up to 90 off Serious Sam games


----------



## pigulici (Mar 7, 2014)

Some nice casual games:
https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 7, 2014)

There is the Need for Speed hot pursuit [2010], Need for speed Undercover, Need for speed shift and shift 2 are 75% off on steam. I'm getting the Need for Speed hot pursuit [2010] today.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.getloadedgo.com/?utm_med...41&utm_source=cm&utm_term=Get Loaded Level Up

With Level Up, you get a bigger discount when you buy more titles. Pick up 3 games for* £15 / €22 / $23, 4 for £18 / €26 / $28 or 5 for £20 / €28 / $30*.  Forget any "less is more" rubbish, heremore is_ less_! Check out this big list of games in the offer:


BioShock Infinite
Civilization V
Civilization V: Brave New World
The Bureau XCOM Declassified
Borderlands 2
Civilization V: Gods and Kings
NBA 2K13
Borderlands GOTY
BioShock
BioShock 2
Civilization IV Complete
Duke Nukem Forever
Mafia II
Sid Meier's Pirates!
Spec Ops: The Line
The Darkness II
The Stronghold Collection
All of these titles use Steam. This offer is restricted in some regions and a list of these can be found on the Get Loaded page. Get Loaded ends Monday 4PM (GMT).


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Age of empires 2 and three are on sale at steam


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2014)

Super Sanctum TD is only $0.39:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/235250/


----------



## jgunning (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.techspot.com/news/55928-...2-3-xcom-declassified-750-tomb-raider-10.html

List of current deals


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 11, 2014)

Darn, I saw "xcom declassified" in the URL and confused it with XCom Enemy Within.  I really want Enemy Within to go on sale because it hasn't yet.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 12, 2014)

Gamefly sales w/ code "MAR20OFF" for extra 20% OFF

Tomb Raider GOTY $12
Metro Last Light $9.60
Football Manager 2014 $13.60


----------



## jgunning (Mar 12, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Darn, I saw "xcom declassified" in the URL and confused it with XCom Enemy Within.  I really want Enemy Within to go on sale because it hasn't yet.



Agreed! That would be a nice sale!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2014)

Lots of games on sale right now including XCOM Enemy Within ($7.49)!
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/baftapromo


----------



## Gilletter (Mar 13, 2014)

Not steam related but Diablo 3 is $20 right now on blizzard.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 13, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite $7.49 on Steam for another 12ish hours


----------



## AsRock (Mar 13, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Bioshock Infinite $7.49 on Steam for another 12ish hours



Not a sale like the last when you add the ad the dlc's to it . Better of waiting until the whole lot has gone on sale.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 13, 2014)

F1 2013 75% discount on steam and free play for the weekend as a celebration for the 2014 season F1 start this weekend in Adelaide. I am downloading right now. If it's good enough I might buy it.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 13, 2014)

Steam's been down quite a bit today.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 13, 2014)

Big SEGA sale:
http://www.humblebundle.com/weekly


----------



## D007 (Mar 14, 2014)

The walking dead survival instinct, 75% off on steam.
http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/220050/

Been waiting for this to go on sale.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2014)

Ill wait till they get all the dlc's out and buy it..


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 15, 2014)

rockstar games steam sales

http://store.steampowered.com/publisher/Rockstar Games


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 15, 2014)

Counter Strike Global offensive 82% off on steam weekend deal:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/


----------



## manofthem (Mar 15, 2014)

night.fox said:


> rockstar games steam sales
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/publisher/Rockstar Games





Devon68 said:


> Counter Strike Global offensive 82% off on steam weekend deal:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/730/



Seems like Steam is "saling" away this weekend:

Metro Last Light $9.99 and 75% off SP/DLCs


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 15, 2014)

Last Light, excellent game if you're looking for a little more structure than the STALKER lines.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Many  Amazon digital download deals are limited to the US unfortunately.
> 
> If need be, you could always try to swing a deal with another forum member for a hook up.



You can just use a US billing address on Amazon and it will work.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 16, 2014)

Do we have a TPU steam trading thread or something or can we discuss here? 
BTW i have nothing just asking, I usually sell my inventory preety quick


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think so... may need to put something up in the wts/wtb/wtt forums....


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 16, 2014)

But that is basically steam inventory trading, will that count in those forums. 
Because it is just software things which we want to trade. 
I am on a indian gaming forum, they have opened a steam trading thread,  I would love that on TPU as I am more active here.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2014)

I been told they are not allowed in the past. Shame too a lot of % off coupons went to waste.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 16, 2014)

Cities in motion 2 priced at -0.01 dollar on steam. 
I already own the game,  can somebody get it at that price?


----------



## Absolution (Mar 16, 2014)

I dont understand why GTA IV complete edition is more expensive than Grand Theft Auto Complete Pack which includes the complete edition too


----------



## jgunning (Mar 17, 2014)

mafia97 said:


> Cities in motion 2 priced at -0.01 dollar on steam.
> I already own the game,  can somebody get it at that price?


lol..mine says its -0.01c too..lol! I cant buy it at that price though!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2014)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/Weeklong_Deals

A plethora of EA games are on sale as well as MDK2, Killing Floor, Deathspank, Stardrive, and Saints Row 2!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 19, 2014)

Remember Me $9.99 on Steam for a few days


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 19, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Remember Me $9.99 on Steam for a few days


 
Good Find!  That's great news.  My fiance has wanted it for her pc, but I've been unwilling to part with the $50 price point it's been at nearly forever.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 20, 2014)

Tomb Raider $7 on Amazon


----------



## Champ (Mar 22, 2014)

Good catch. About to DL


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2014)

Tomb Raider GOTY *$8.40* on GMG w/ "PLOCVS-G2T5YX-DATY6M."  

Code takes off 20% on purchases over $10


----------



## manofthem (Mar 27, 2014)

*Origin*
The original Dead Space *FREE* til May 8th.  I know most of us have it already (and most hate on Origin), but hey it's free for those who don't! 

Terrific game IMO, despite its mouse/vsync hijinks.


*Steam*
Batman Franchise is on sale for the weekend, including Batman Origins for $10

Square Enix weekend, and today Deus Ex: Human Revolution -Director's Cut is $4.99


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2014)

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger is *$3.75* on GMG


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Call of Juarez: Gunslinger is *$3.75* on GMG


Not for me. Am I missing something?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2014)

xvi said:


> Not for me. Am I missing something?



Well, it _was_ $3.75, not sure what happened. 



Spoiler: quick pic












Sorry for the mix up, but thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## xvi (Mar 28, 2014)

No worries. Tis better to have gone on sale and missed than to have never gone on sale at all.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2014)

Borderlands 2 GOTY for *$9.99* on GetGamesGo


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Borderlands 2 GOTY for *$9.99* on GetGamesGo



The link is for the Mac version.  Please excuse the ignorance, but does that mean it will run on PC as well (given it is a Steam title)?


----------



## z1tu (Mar 29, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> The link is for the Mac version.  Please excuse the ignorance, but does that mean it will run on PC as well (given it is a Steam title)?


It works on PC also, I missed this promotion last year when they ran it, thinking it's only for mac and later found out it works on windows also.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> The link is for the Mac version.  Please excuse the ignorance, but does that mean it will run on PC as well (given it is a Steam title)?



Yes. If you notice under "Product Description," it says "*This is a Steamworks title, so buy it once and play it on PC or Mac!" *

z1tu said the same thing


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Mar 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yes. If you notice under "Product Description," it says "*This is a Steamworks title, so buy it once and play it on PC or Mac!" *
> 
> z1tu said the same thing



Good lord I feel stupid.  Thank you both for clarifying.

So, the "PC" version is $59.99, but the "Mac" version is $9.99.  That's interesting.


----------



## D007 (Mar 30, 2014)

Batman series "Archam Origins included" 75% off.
That's $10.00 US for Origins.
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/batman_is_75


----------



## manofthem (Apr 2, 2014)

Dead Island Franchise Sale 75% off on Steam til 4/4, including Dead Island $4.99 and Dead Island Riptide $7.49


Edit: is Steam acting up for anyone else?  It was working fine a few minutes ago, and now it's funky, won't load.  

Seems it's all settled now


----------



## jgunning (Apr 2, 2014)

Defiance has 50% off on steam. Only $4.99 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/224600/


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 4, 2014)

Weekend Square Enix sale at GoG . Thief 1 2 and 3, several others, up to 75% off.


----------



## Cheeseball (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like CheapShark is running a contest for a copy of Elder Scrolls Online.


----------



## Champ (Apr 11, 2014)

I can finally contribute. Sniper Elite V2 on Stream for $7.49 http://store.steampowered.com/app/63380/


----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2014)

Saints Row IV is $13.59 on Steam Midweek Sale.

Also LEGO Games 75% off


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 17, 2014)

Great deal on CK II at Gamefly.... requires steam. $26.99


Spoiler



*Crusader Kings II Collection includes:*

*Crusader Kings II*
*CKII African Portraits*
*CKII African Unit Pack*
*CKII Byzantine Unit Pack*
*CKII Dynasty Shield II*
*CKII Dynasty Shield*
*CKII Legacy of Rome*
*CKII Mediterranean Portraits*
*CKII Mongol Faces*
*CKII Ruler Designer*
*CKII Russian Portraits*
*CKII Russian Unit Packs*
*CKII Songs of Albion*
*CKII Songs of Byzantium*
*CKII Songs of Faith*
*CKII Songs of Prosperity*
*CKII Songs of the Caliph*
*CKII Songs of the Holy Land*
*CKII Songs of the Rus*
*CKII Sunset Invasion*
*CKII Sword of Islam*
*CKII The Republic*


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 17, 2014)

Fallout Products on sale on GamersGate for the weekend...


Spoiler






Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
$9.99
Buy



Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition
$6.59
Buy



Fallout New Vegas
$3.99
Buy



Fallout 3
$3.99
Buy


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2014)

Thief *$13.60* or Thief: Master Thief Edition *$14.40* on GMG w/ code "*O3H7FE-D4NFO0-F0LIGK"*


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 18, 2014)

a lot of deals on Origin!

https://www.origin.com/en-sg/store/deals/sale/gigabytes-deals-ANW.html

BF4, Titanfall, SimCity, even the frequent CnC collection.

my link to sg origin, check your region origin instead.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 18, 2014)

GetGamesGo has 75% off a few games, including Bioshock Infinite *$7.49* and Borderlands 2 GOTY *$9.99*.  Though those 2 games say Mac, they're Steamplay games so they work fine on PC also.


----------



## droopyRO (Apr 20, 2014)

Question for people living in Europe, GMG(greenmangaming) prices show up in GBP
*£ **? *i`m asking because i havent visited the site in a while and the last purchases i made were in USD $. Thanks.


----------



## kn00tcn (Apr 20, 2014)

droopyRO said:


> Question for people living in Europe, GMG(greenmangaming) prices show up in GBP
> *£ **? *i`m asking because i havent visited the site in a while and the last purchases i made were in USD $. Thanks.



GMG changed its policy in january or february, causing many angry europeans


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> GetGamesGo has 75% off a few games, including Bioshock Infinite *$7.49* and Borderlands 2 GOTY *$9.99*.  Though those 2 games say Mac, they're Steamplay games so they work fine on PC also.



So I can buy them for MAC and they'll won't activate for MAC only? Want to make sure because I want Bioshock Infinite Season pass, but don't want to spend the $10 to only to get boned later.


----------



## GLD (Apr 20, 2014)

BF3 vanilla $5 deal of the day on Origin. Premium Edition is $20 though.


----------



## ViperXTR (Apr 23, 2014)

Red Orchestra 2 free on steam, valid only for 24 hours. Get it now and keep it forever


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 26, 2014)

batman arkham origins blackgate was 5$ on uplay , you get a steam key and can use 10thanks code for extra 10% discount


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2014)

Sleeping Dogs is $3.99 and Sleeping Dogs Collection is $7.99 on Steam


----------



## francis511 (Apr 26, 2014)

Everyone get Rising Storm ? I couldn`t get it to work !!!!


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 28, 2014)

Arma 2 and Arma 2 operation arrowhead for 5 euros on steam. It's ideal if you plan on playing Day Z or Otis life.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2014)

seems that Dead Space is free on Origin atm


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 28, 2014)

> seems that Dead Space is free on Origin atm


It started in in the begining of April and will be free on Origin until May 8th.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 28, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> It started in in the begining of April and will be free on Origin until May 8th.


ahah thanks, i just re installed Origin today for BF4 coupon but since AMD has some problem to handle me my code, i took that promo as a nice bonus during the wait time till my issue is sorted.


----------



## jgunning (May 1, 2014)

The Starwars 2014 collection on steam!!! A whole bunch of great games! $33.99 
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/25772/


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2014)

Empire at War is still a sweet strategy game!


----------



## manofthem (May 2, 2014)

Co-Op Humble Bundle


----------



## jgunning (May 2, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Empire at War is still a sweet strategy game!


Sure is! great game! 6 bucks is a steal!


----------



## grunt_408 (May 5, 2014)

I wonder if I will get enough clicks for a card 
EDIT: Think its fake


----------



## okidna (May 7, 2014)

Batman : Arkham Origins is $8.99 at Humble Store


----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2014)

Plants vs Zombies Free on Origin, I think through the 14th.


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2014)

Planetary Annihilation is $29.99 on Humble Bundle...even in beta (err...gamma) it's fun as heck and leads a bright future into RTS imho.

Tons of other sales going on at Humble too for their Spring Sale event.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## Ahhzz (May 10, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Planetary Annihilation is $29.99 on Humble Bundle...even in beta (err...gamma) it's fun as heck and leads a bright future into RTS imho.
> 
> Tons of other sales going on at Humble too for their Spring Sale event.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store


"*Additional Note:* An online connection to PlayFab servers is required to play."

 meh


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2014)

I bought Auditorium, for a $1.40, or so. So far, rather fun time waster!!

Humble store.


----------



## Kursah (May 10, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> "*Additional Note:* An online connection to PlayFab servers is required to play."
> 
> meh



True.. no pause, save and the AI/matches are server-side for now...has been verified for a long time and repeatedly that the standard offline and ai skirmish client-side will be there for release. I had an issue with this back in October...I gave it a fair shake later during beta and usually have shorter rounds anyways...I have a blast! I must admit I really do enjoy this title, it's a fun game and I don't say that about many anymore...beta/gamma limitations and all. I love RTS gaming though so am somewhat biased. 

Sorry if you can't look past that, many can't, many have though...and speaking for myself am having a blast! On steam 

Got the 12yo hooked on it too. Great community to boot...makes online even more worth it and less of a "big deal". For $29.99, I say it's a damn good game already...better than many that were gold released in beta form or worse for $59+.


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2014)

Dishonored and DLC sale on GameFly, use *MAY20OFF *for the 20% off

Dishonored* $4*
The Brigmore Witches *$4*
The Knife of Dunwall *$4*
Void Walker's Arsenal *$1.60*
Dunwall City Trials *$2*




Also, Deep Silver Humble Bundle


----------



## Devon68 (May 15, 2014)

*Play ARMA: Cold War Assault*
Click to add this game to your account for Free!
Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time.


----------



## Vario (May 16, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> *Play ARMA: Cold War Assault*
> Click to add this game to your account for Free!
> Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time.


Yep its Operation Flashpoint!  Add it now and its yours forever.  Many of the ARMA stuff are on sale too.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 22, 2014)

Massive Amazon Digital sale going on.

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&nod...s_ux_hsb_4s_1_m_DVGMay22&ascsub&tag=tec06d-20


----------



## jgunning (May 23, 2014)

The witcher is on steam 80% off for $1.99
http://store.steampowered.com/app/20900/

AND the Witcher 2 is on steam 80% off for $3.99
http://store.steampowered.com/app/20920/

Great games! and cheap as chips!


----------



## Irony (May 23, 2014)

http://digital.gamefly.com/?stop_mobi=once&cid=dsgf052314#!/promotion/744

Gamefly sale, 66% to 80% off on saints row 4 and metro games. Just checked amazon, the sale there is still cheaper for metro bundle, lol


----------



## pigulici (May 23, 2014)

Company of Heroes 2 Multiplayer Access Key Giveaway
http://eu.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/company-of-heroes-2-multiplayer-access-key-giveaway


----------



## manofthem (May 24, 2014)

Gamefly has the *Dead Island Franchise Pack for $5.99* w/ code *MAY20OFF.  *Includes:

Dead Island
Dead Island: Bloodbath
Dead Island: Ripper Mod 2.0
Dead Island: Riptide

Dead Island: Riptide 0 Fashion Victim

Dead Island: Riptide - Survivor Pack

Dead Island: Ryder White DLC


Gamestop has *Elder Scrolls Skyrim for $4.99* 

Amazon has *Blood of the Werewolf for $.99*

Indiagala is giving away a limited number of Steam keys to *Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition*


----------



## Devon68 (May 24, 2014)

> Indiagala is giving away a limited number of Steam keys to *Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition*


Thanks I got my key. 

Keys Left 
* 107057 *


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 27, 2014)

Battlefield 4 PC DVD on sale on amazon for $21.41, free shipping for Amazon Prime members.


----------



## Devon68 (May 28, 2014)

When I heard the news I was literally jumping like an idiot from happiness because I wanted this game for so long. *Battlefield 3 for free:*
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/05/psa-pc-battlefield-3-free-to-download-for-the-next-week/

*"Add the game to your library and it’s yours forever,". Just make sure you do so by June 3.*


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 29, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> When I heard the news I was literally jumping like an idiot from happiness because I wanted this game for so long. *Battlefield 3 for free:*
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/05/psa-pc-battlefield-3-free-to-download-for-the-next-week/
> 
> *"Add the game to your library and it’s yours forever,". Just make sure you do so by June 3.*


YAAAAYYY Bf4 for free now Bf3 YAAAAAYYY ... ok i calm down


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2014)

Payday 2 and all DLCs are 67% off through the weekend.  It is also free to play until Sunday:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Steam also has Amnesia on sale right now, ends soon. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/239200

I loved Amnesia The Dark Descent, one of the best gaming experiences I've ever had, but I've been deliberating on Machine For Pigs, as I've heard that it takes away from the original experience.  I may pick it up and try it out, not sure.  Scrolling down to the bottom of the page shows some less than favorable reviews which makes me think twice about purchasing considering I loved the first one, and it seems to me that all the things that made the first one completely awesome have been taken away in Machine for Pigs, I'm not so keen on jumping.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2014)

GOG.com is running their three-dollar treasures weekend promo.  All 19 games can be bought for $56.81 if you want. http://www.gog.com/promo/tommo_enli...e_subject&utm_campaign=three_dollar_treasures o


----------



## Ahhzz (May 30, 2014)

some excellent games there. Pirates Gold, Warlords: BC2, good stuff


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> some excellent games there. Pirates Gold, Warlords: BC2, good stuff


 
Definately!  And Slave Zero caught my eye too.  I remember that fondly from way back in the day (1998), so the fact it's been made to play a modern system like so many of these games on GOG is fantastic!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 30, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Definately!  And Slave Zero caught my eye too.  I remember that fondly from way back in the day (1998), so the fact it's been made to play a modern system like so many of these games on GOG is fantastic!


i have the original CD of Slave Zero ... i loved it! (and still do)


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> i have the original CD of Slave Zero ... i loved it! (and still do)



I couldn't even get it to play after Windows 98 SE!  So, sadly, I lost track of it.  well, I'm off to peruse the GOG sale more closely.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I couldn't even get it to play after Windows 98 SE!  So, sadly, I lost track of it.  well, I'm off to peruse the GOG sale more closely.


i think it might run on my Nemesis build under XP  i have to try later


----------



## Law-II (Jun 4, 2014)

Sniper Elite V2 - FREE FOR 24 HOURS! today on STEAM

To claim your free copy of Sniper Elite V2, just visit the store page and click the install button*! If you don’t install it, it goes back to regular price tomorrow and you miss out!


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jun 5, 2014)

Law-II said:


> Sniper Elite V2 - FREE FOR 24 HOURS! today on STEAM
> 
> To claim your free copy of Sniper Elite V2, just visit the store page and click the install button*! If you don’t install it, it goes back to regular price tomorrow and you miss out!


 i didnt see your post and i have make my own on the forum xd apologies xd


----------



## silkstone (Jun 6, 2014)

For some reason, this doesn't show up in my library unless I install it. When I delete local game content, it disappears


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 7, 2014)

Big discounts on Bethesda titles
http://www.greenmangaming.com/ifd-bethesda/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 9, 2014)

EA/Origin having a sale:
https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/deals/sale/playerappreciation

50% off of most titles including Battlefield, Mass Effect, SimCity, and The Sims 3.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 9, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> EA/Origin having a sale:
> https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/deals/sale/playerappreciation
> 
> 50% off of most titles including Battlefield, Mass Effect, SimCity, and The Sims 3.



"Here's a shitload of discount on games we're not making any money off of anymore, and bugger all discount on the ones we intent to bleed to the last drop".

I totally appreciate people dropping the sweet deals in this thread, but EA will receive none of my money regardless of how much discount they give me


----------



## patrico (Jun 13, 2014)

https://store.sonyentertainmentnetw...ity-/cid=EP0700-NPEB01839_00-ACECOMBATINF0001

just something I noticed
free for ps3
enjoy!


----------



## RCoon (Jun 16, 2014)

GOG flash deals and daily deals are on. Just missed GRID for $3.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2014)

RCoon said:


> GOG flash deals and daily deals are on. Just missed GRID for $3.


 
Yep, just to add to that: It's their summer sale, going on until the end of June.  There are some real steals in there!


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just Cause 2 80% off on steam for 3 euro's.


----------



## xvi (Jun 16, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Just Cause 2 80% off on steam for 3 euro's.


Decently fun game. One that I've played (and even have beaten) before and liked enough to purchase for myself. Sort of Grand Theft Auto-like in the sense that you can work on missions if you want, but if you just want to fly down the highway blowing stuff up, there's always that option too. It's worth the extra few bucks to get the complete pack.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 18, 2014)

Soon...


----------



## xvi (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## jgunning (Jun 19, 2014)

Assassins creed III on GG for $4.99!

http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-AC3/assassins-creed-iii


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 19, 2014)

xvi said:


>



According to Big Picture on Steam, tomorrow it starts........ (via reddit: http://i.imgur.com/a8mMczl.jpg)


----------



## xvi (Jun 19, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> According to Big Picture on Steam, tomorrow it starts........ (via reddit: http://i.imgur.com/a8mMczl.jpg)


That's in an hour and a half. o.0

10AM EDIT:
*SUMMER SALE IS LIVE*



Spoiler: Looks like they had technical difficulties for the first 5 minutes.
















*Don't forget to vote!*


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 20, 2014)

Is anyone up for doing a 4pack split of PayDay2? It comes out to $7.5 each person


----------



## silkstone (Jun 20, 2014)

I was tempted to go for the Anno 2070 pack, but I noticed that Uplay is required


----------



## xorbe (Jun 20, 2014)

silkstone said:


> I was tempted to go for the Anno 2070 pack, but I noticed that Uplay is required


I wanted to try Anno 2070 but lifetime 3 install limit on Steam is a crime, no thanks.


----------



## xvi (Jun 20, 2014)

xorbe said:


> I wanted to try Anno 2070 but lifetime 3 install limit on Steam is a crime, no thanks.


I think I have this game. It took me HOURS to get UPlay working before I could even get to the game. The requirement for UPlay and the install limit you mentioned are more than enough for me to stay well away from anything by I-can't-even-remember-who-developed-it.

Edit: Second-thoughts about the gif I originally attached.
Not to imply I condone anything, but with DRM this aggressive, I find the following gif sadly relevant.

Car = Paying customers
Bus = DRM
Crosswalk = Pirates


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 21, 2014)

Gabe owns my wallet. Just pre-ordered ULTRA SSF4, got Walking Dead S2, the Far Cry Pack and Just Cause Pack. The funny thing is that I already own Far Cry 2 and Just Cause.  Getting the pack was actually cheaper than getting the individual games that I was missing. 

I've got to uninstall the Android app or else I won't have any left for the rest of the month.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 21, 2014)

Does walking dead season 2 get you all chapters as they release?


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 21, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Does walking dead season 2 get you all chapters as they release?




Seems so:



> The Season Pass gives you access to all five episodes as they become available (Episode 1-3 Available Now, Episodes 4-5 will be released in Summer 2014):
> 
> Episode 1: All That Remains
> Episode 2: A House Divided
> ...


----------



## silkstone (Jun 21, 2014)

I just got PayDay2 for $6 and Bioshock infinite for $7.50 
Steam sales are great, but I'm promising myself I will play these. I have close to a hundred games in my library and only installed a handful.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 22, 2014)

silkstone said:


> I just got PayDay2 for $6 and Bioshock infinite for $7.50
> Steam sales are great, but I'm promising myself I will play these. I have close to a hundred games in my library and only installed a handful.


Payday 2 is so damn good. I already have 25 hours in it, and I got it on the 19th!


----------



## TRWOV (Jun 22, 2014)

silkstone said:


> I just got PayDay2 for $6 and Bioshock infinite for $7.50
> Steam sales are great, but I'm promising myself I will play these. I have close to a hundred games in my library and only installed a handful.



Heck, with the Humble Bundles I think I have close to 500 games in my Steam library. I bet I won't even get to install some of them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2014)

Omerta - City of Gangsters FREE for a limited time
Consortium 1.2 Master Edition $4.99
http://www.gog.com/


----------



## RCoon (Jun 24, 2014)

So it turns out the Steam Summer Adventure thing with the points is actually being rigged. Seems like a waste of time formulating such a wild complicated and rather random thing when you're just going to rig the winners everyday anyway...
There's mention on reddit that everyone on there is going to try and make each colour team win at least twice each to make it fair, but they only have 150K subscribers (out of the 7 million on steam). There's also a rather interesting video on youtube of the summer adventure bar chart doing some rather strange things to ensure one team is a clear leader.
I don't understand, why have it in the first place?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 24, 2014)

I dunno.. I made an assumption that it was yesterday watching the colors change each day. But, since I'm not level 8 yet, I'm not getting credit for voting yet anyway, so


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> So it turns out the Steam Summer Adventure thing with the points is actually being rigged. Seems like a waste of time formulating such a wild complicated and rather random thing when you're just going to rig the winners everyday anyway...
> There's mention on reddit that everyone on there is going to try and make each colour team win at least twice each to make it fair, but they only have 150K subscribers (out of the 7 million on steam). There's also a rather interesting video on youtube of the summer adventure bar chart doing some rather strange things to ensure one team is a clear leader.
> I don't understand, why have it in the first place?


I suspect it is a ploy to drive traffic/card trades/card sales.  A few days ago and I did the math.  The leader was almost exactly 4 times higher than second place.  The same trend existed for virtually every day.

Frankly, I like it better that everyone wins twice and there's really only a competition on a day or two.  No one is really a loser that way.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 25, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I suspect it is a ploy to drive traffic/card trades/card sales.  A few days ago and I did the math.  The leader was almost exactly 4 times higher than second place.  The same trend existed for virtually every day.
> 
> Frankly, I like it better that everyone wins twice and there's really only a competition on a day or two.  No one is really a loser that way.


why call it a competition then.
I'm tired of the "everyone wins/no loser" BS.
I think people forget what a competition is...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 25, 2014)

Not to belittle the point, but are we really discussing rather or not it's fair, that a group of completely randomly selected people, from several different countries, might not have spent more than another similarly selected group, in a 24 hour period, on digital games, thereby providing a completely differently random selected people, a chance at winning three items on a wishlist??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2014)

Exactly, it's completely random who ends up in what team so if all the big spenders end up on one team, there's no chance the other teams would win.  There was never an intrinsic degree of fairness so they made it artificially fair.  Yeah, they no doubt are getting a TON of flak for this but imagine the flak they would get if one team won 10+ times in a row.  PR. Nightmare.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 25, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Exactly, it's completely random who ends up in what team so if all the big spenders end up on one team, there's no chance the other teams would win.  There was never an intrinsic degree of fairness so they made it artificially fair.  Yeah, they no doubt are getting a TON of flak for this but imagine the flak they would get if one team won 10+ times in a row.  PR. Nightmare.


how would that be a PR nightmare?

I think it's worse that they d*** around with the results and give an illusion of randomness,
That puts into doubts whether or not 30 people at "random" are getting 3 games from their wishlist.
If they rigged the results, what is to say they haven't rigged who wins the games?


----------



## z1tu (Jun 25, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> how would that be a PR nightmare?
> 
> I think it's worse that they d*** around with the results and give an illusion of randomness,
> That puts into doubts whether or not 30 people at "random" are getting 3 games from their wishlist.
> If they rigged the results, what is to say they haven't rigged who wins the games?



I think you are too invested in this, there's really no point in discussing this further on this thread. Personally, I think it's ok the fact that everyone gets a chance but I do agree they could have executed it better and certainly advertised it better.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2014)

z1tu said:


> I think you are too invested in this, there's really no point in discussing this further on this thread. Personally, I think it's ok the fact that everyone gets a chance but I do agree they could have executed it better and certainly advertised it better.



I would be very happy if they merely said "everyone will have a chance to win on two days of the sale" instead of formulating this smoke and mirrors crap about "random" team colours and what not. Seems like a very sneaky and sly way to push up sales of summer cards and tokens.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> how would that be a PR nightmare?


Each card is worth about $0.22 and they're giving away, I believe, three to each member of the winning team.  Do the math.  This is class-action lawsuit material.


It appears that they stopped predetermining winners.  Purple was first, now Red is clearly going to take it.


----------



## z1tu (Jun 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I would be very happy if they merely said "everyone will have a chance to win on two days of the sale" instead of formulating this smoke and mirrors crap about "random" team colours and what not. Seems like a very sneaky and sly way to push up sales of summer cards and tokens.



 I totally agree, this looks like it was a failed experiment on their part.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 25, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Each card is worth about $0.22 and they're giving away, I believe, three to each member of the winning team.  Do the math.  This is class-action lawsuit material.
> 
> 
> It appears that they stopped predetermining winners.  Purple was first, now Red is clearly going to take it.



Everyone who put up threads on the steam forums stating that it was rigged was immediately locked out and banned last night


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 25, 2014)

i have put once 5euro in my wallet and since then it is filled with badge cards/game items sells and emptied for badge cards purchase


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 25, 2014)

z1tu said:


> I think you are too invested in this, there's really no point in discussing this further on this thread. Personally, I think it's ok the fact that everyone gets a chance but I do agree they could have executed it better and certainly advertised it better.


I'm not too invested.
I just think that *Valve should be more honest about their practices*.
That's all I'm saying.
Like RCoon said it would be better if they said everyone has a chance to win instead of the random bs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Everyone who put up threads on the steam forums stating that it was rigged was immediately locked out and banned last night


Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 25, 2014)

Divinity Dragon Commander -75% on gog
http://www.gog.com/game/divinity_dragon_commander_imperial_edition


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone by chance grab an extra copy of Walking Dead Season 2?


----------



## xorbe (Jun 25, 2014)

I didn't follow this Steam sale so far (my back log is enough heh), but dang you guys are way over-analyzing some marketing ... class action over some video game entertainment and virtual items?  First world problems for sure!


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 25, 2014)

Meh.I couldn't care who wins. I'm just waiting for GTA IV complete pack to go in the flash sale. Hopefully it will.

*EDIT:* wow just one day later it got cheaper and I did get it. 6 euros for 5 games is ok.


----------



## z1tu (Jun 26, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> I'm not too invested.
> I just think that *Valve should be more honest about their practices*.
> That's all I'm saying.
> Like RCoon said it would be better if they said everyone has a chance to win instead of the random bs.



I hear you, it would've been nice but I still appreciate the sale nonetheless. As for the competition, it was looking like it was no longer rigged but I haven't checked today since I'm at work and can't.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 26, 2014)

z1tu said:


> I hear you, it would've been nice but I still appreciate the sale nonetheless. As for the competition, it was looking like it was no longer rigged but I haven't checked today since I'm at work and can't.



Red: 500K
Pink 290K and every other team ~250K


----------



## z1tu (Jun 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Red: 500K
> Pink 290K and every other team ~250K



Thanks Coon, guess I'll be saving my badge for the next day


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 26, 2014)

I've never even been able to understand this whole badge and trading card system, so I don't pay it any attention.


----------



## z1tu (Jun 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've never even been able to understand this whole badge and trading card system, so I don't pay it any attention.



Well, in this competition, whenever you craft a badge, you get points which will enter you in the steam "sweepstakes" to win games from your wishlist. That is of course if your team is at least on the 3rd place.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2014)

Which kinda stinks, since I'm not level 8 yet, so I get no entries, but oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Which kinda stinks, since I'm not level 8 yet, so I get no entries, but oh well. It is what it is.


you can lvl up quite easy.
if want help toss me friend request in steam. same nick as here

edit:
nvm found ya and sent friend request.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 26, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> you can lvl up quite easy.
> if want help toss me friend request in steam. same nick as here
> 
> edit:
> nvm found ya and sent friend request.


thanks, was trying to find you  Appreciate the assist! Not a very "social" steam person, but would like the opp to win a game on my wishlist  

not sure what the deal is... I commented on, and uploaded, a screenshot this morn, which unlocked me the "Pillar of Community", which should have given me 100 XP, and the next level, but I'm still stuck


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 26, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> thanks, was trying to find you  Appreciate the assist! Not a very "social" steam person, but would like the opp to win a game on my wishlist
> 
> not sure what the deal is... I commented on, and uploaded, a screenshot this morn, which unlocked me the "Pillar of Community", which should have given me 100 XP, and the next level, but I'm still stuck


there are some more things you can do. call me when you have time in i will tell you what you need to do


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 27, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> thanks, was trying to find you  Appreciate the assist! Not a very "social" steam person, but would like the opp to win a game on my wishlist
> 
> not sure what the deal is... I commented on, and uploaded, a screenshot this morn, which unlocked me the "Pillar of Community", which should have given me 100 XP, and the next level, but I'm still stuck


crafting badges levels you up too!
That's how  I got from lvl 5 to 9.
traded some of my "cards" with ones I needed to complete a badge and BAM! lvld up.

spending money on games works too.
I know someone who is lvl90 legit.
He's got over 900 games..........


----------



## 64K (Jun 27, 2014)

For anyone interested Guild Wars 2 is on sale for $25 on their site until 6/29. It's not for everyone but I enjoyed it for a while. It's worth $25 just to play through to level 80 and explore the zones imo.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 27, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> crafting badges levels you up too!
> That's how  I got from lvl 5 to 9.
> traded some of my "cards" with ones I needed to complete a badge and BAM! lvld up.
> 
> ...


Made it to level 10, unintentionally   I ended up adding $5 to my wallet, because I really wanted to get the stupid credit for winning a day, bought enough to make lvl 8 making badges, then bought a few more just because, and now I'm back over $5 again today selling the ones I don't need  thanks for the assistance again! the emoticon and background really helped.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 29, 2014)

GOG and Steam summer sale encores.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 29, 2014)

Yep! Figured I would finally try the Risen series, so picked up one and two for $7 and change. Even if its bad, cant go wrong at that price!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 29, 2014)

Wasnt good sale, bought only metro last light and thats it


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 7, 2014)

If someone is interested there is a free game on indegala:
http://www.indiegala.com/giveaways
this is the game: http://store.steampowered.com/app/299460/
I know it looks silly but free is free

Keys Left 
*91859 *


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 9, 2014)

https://www.humblebundle.com/ 
Do people in your country buy games in sales like this for 6$ and then sell them at a higher price ?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 9, 2014)

droopyRO said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/
> Do people in your country buy games in sales like this for 6$ and then sell them at a higher price ?



The terms of sales for the Humble Bundle expressly prohibit this.  

That being said, they did track down a bunch of resellers doing exactly this.  It was dealt with harshly.  It used to be that you got a steam key, that you could type in.  Now the game has to be activated by linking to a steam account via the e-mail they send you.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 9, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> The terms of sales for the Humble Bundle expressly prohibit this.
> 
> That being said, they did track down a bunch of resellers doing exactly this.  It was dealt with harshly.  It used to be that you got a steam key, that you could type in.  Now the game has to be activated by linking to a steam account via the e-mail they send you.


Yeah, which I dislike immensely, as I sometimes purchased a bundle with the intent to give one or two of the games to my fiancee, and the others for me.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 9, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Yeah, which I dislike immensely, as I sometimes purchased a bundle with the intent to give one or two of the games to my fiancee, and the others for me.



Agreed.  Half of the time I get a bundle with a couple of games that I already have.  

It's too bad, but at the same time it's because of a-holes that we can't have nice things.  At least the bundle is still generally cheap enough to get two, and still come in under the price of some of the games currently listed on Steam...


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 9, 2014)

Click on the right side of the key generator and you get a gift key


----------



## z1tu (Jul 9, 2014)

droopyRO said:


> Click on the right side of the key generator and you get a gift key



You can also check the box which says "email me the gift codes" or something like that before selecting the payment method


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 9, 2014)

droopyRO said:


> Click on the right side of the key generator and you get a gift key


Been a few weeks, but I thought that only allowed you to get a steam key for all of it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 17, 2014)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/306130/


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 18, 2014)

Wolfenstien: New World Order $24 using this code: link


----------



## Arjai (Jul 18, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> If someone is interested there is a free game on indegala:
> http://www.indiegala.com/giveaways
> this is the game: http://store.steampowered.com/app/299460/
> I know it looks silly but free is free
> ...


Got one, just now. I plan to have a go at it in the coming weeks. I have some vacation coming up.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 20, 2014)

Now's the time to buy Skyrim, it's only 3.74 bucks on Steam.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 22, 2014)

Humble *Square Enix* Bundle

All on Steam, minimum $1:

Thief Gold
Daikatana
Mini Ninjas
Anachronox
Hitman: Codename 42
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
Beat the Average (currently $7.43):

Deus Ex: Invisible War
Deus Ex: The Fall
_Hitman: Absolution_
Nosgoth Veteran Pack
Battlestations: Midway
$15 or more:

_Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut_
Just Cause 2
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition
Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days

More titles will be added in a week.  All are Windows only except the italicized titles which also support Mac.


----------



## xvi (Jul 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Humble *Square Enix* Bundle
> 
> All on Steam, minimum $1:
> 
> ...


Copy/paste from Anandtech,

Tier 1

Thief Gold (92% PC, 10/1999): An expanded version of Thief: The Dark Project which is a stealth game where the player takes control of a master thief who must complete objectives without being detected.
Daikatana (N/A PC, 04/2000): A first person shooter game which takes place across different time periods and locations.
Mini Ninjas (74% PC, 09/2009): A third person action adventure game where players control one of six playable characters, each with different items and abilities.
Anachronox (77% PC, 06/2001): A third person role playing game where the player assumes the role of a private investigator who stumbles upon a mystery that threatens the fate of the universe.
Hitman: Codename 47 (73% PC, 11/2000): A stealth game where players take the role of a trained hitman tasked with assassinating criminal masterminds involved in experiments that had been performed on the character.
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin (87% PC, 09/2002): A sequel to Hitman: Codename 47 where the player again takes the role of Agent 47 and must complete missions involving the assassination of various targets.
Tier 2

Deus Ex: Invisible War (80% PC, 12/2003): A first person shooter which is a direct sequel to the original Deus Ex which combines elements of RPG and FPS games and puts the player in a technologically advanced world filled with conspiracy .
Deus Ex: The Fall (46% PC, 69% iOS, 07/2013): A title which originally launched on iOS and was later brought to Android and PC. It continues the story of the Deus Ex: Icarus Effect novel and features similar gameplay elements to Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Hitman Absolution (79% PC, 11/2012): The most recent entry in the Hitman franchise. Features similar gameplay to the previous games while continuing the main character's story.
Nosgoth Veteran Pack (N/A PC, 2014): A booster pack for an upcoming free-to-play action game that is currently in Early Acess status on steam.
Battlestations: Midway (76% PC, 01/2007): An action game that lets the player control various air, sea, and underwater vehicles as part of naval battles during World War II.
Tier 3

Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut (91% PC, 08/2011): A prequel to the original Deus Ex. Combines elements of FPS and RPG games allowing the player to modify themselves with various mechanical augmentations and to perform various side quests in addition to the main story. The director's cut includes the Deus Ex: Missing Link DLC which was originally released after the original game.
Just Cause 2 (84% PC, 03/2010): An open world action-adventure game that lets the player complete objectives in various different ways with an array of weapons and vehicles along with the ability to reach great vertical heights using grappling hooks and parachutes.
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light (82% PC, 08/2010): A platform adventure game where the character must use various weapons and skills to solve puzzles and traverse levels.
Deus Ex: Game of the Year Edition (90% PC, 06/2000): A game which combines various elements of action, stealth, FPS, and RPG games. The player progresses through the game while upgrading their character's nano augmentations and uncovering various conspiracies involving groups like the Illuminati and Majestic 12.
Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days (66% PC, 08/2010): A third person shooter game where the player takes control of two criminals trying to keep alive after an arms deal goes wrong.
Just Cause 2 is a favorite of mine just for the sandbox ability.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 23, 2014)

JC2 also has a multiplayer mod though I don't know how many are playing it any more. I was having fun launching boats in to space when it initially released.


----------



## Frick (Jul 23, 2014)

I hate that it doesn't include Thief 2. The best of the series.

Sort of nice to see Deus Ex on the top tier thoguh, the best of that bunch. Anachronox is very interesting.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 23, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> JC2 also has a multiplayer mod though I don't know how many are playing it any more. I was having fun launching boats in to space when it initially released.


There was a fair amount of people on when I first tried it out. It was fun to screw around in and I'm sure would be fun with friends. On my own it got stale fast though.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 23, 2014)

The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection is currently being given away for FREE!  Log into Origin, 'Redeem Product Code', and type the code "I-LOVE-THE-SIMS" in the product redemption field. Enjoy!


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 23, 2014)

> The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection is currently being given away for FREE! Log into Origin, 'Redeem Product Code', and type the code "I-LOVE-THE-SIMS" in the product redemption field. Enjoy!


Yup and thanks   http://help.ea.com/en/article/how-to-get-the-sims-2-ultimate-collection/


----------



## patrico (Jul 23, 2014)

Red_Machine said:


> The Sims 2 Ultimate Collection is currently being given away for FREE!  Log into Origin, 'Redeem Product Code', and type the code "I-LOVE-THE-SIMS" in the product redemption field. Enjoy!


 
cheers for that


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 23, 2014)

PC Mag is giving out free steam keys for GTR Evolution

http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/07/23/free-steam-key/


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 24, 2014)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> PC Mag is giving out free steam keys for GTR Evolution
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/07/23/free-steam-key/


I love GTR Evo.

people have said the key also activates Race07.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 24, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> I love GTR Evo.
> 
> people have said the key also activates Race07.



Yes it does, it also give you raceroom racing experience but that's already free


----------



## xorbe (Jul 24, 2014)

The GTR one demands my FB account.  edit: oh yah, I have an extra fb account for that crud, problem solved.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/bg/en/pc/games/action/codemasters-bundle/


----------



## okidna (Aug 1, 2014)

A lot of free games from PC Gamer & Bundle Stars (Space Chem, Dino D-Day, GTR Evolution, etc.) : http://www.pcgamer.com/2014/07/31/free-steam-key/


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok I know this is not a game but didn't know where to post.
On humble bundle there are 3 issues of the walking dead comic book for free.
https://www.humblebundle.com/thewalkingdead


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2014)

Wing Commander III on Origin 
https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## patrico (Aug 6, 2014)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/315260/


space hack free today !


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 6, 2014)

If you missed on the Square Enix Bundle, the Humble Store has it available for $30:

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/squareenixbundle_storefront


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 7, 2014)

patrico said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/315260/
> 
> 
> space hack free today !


it looks like it's only for 24hr... :/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 7, 2014)

patrico said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/315260/
> 
> 
> space hack free today !


It isn't working.  Click on Play Game and a window pops up for a fraction of a second saying "Searching for game..."

Edit: Oh, it's already over. 10 AM Pacific was 8 hours ago.  It was over 2 hours before you posted that.


----------



## patrico (Aug 7, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It isn't working.  Click on Play Game and a window pops up for a fraction of a second saying "Searching for game..."
> 
> Edit: Oh, it's already over. 10 AM Pacific was 8 hours ago.  It was over 2 hours before you posted that.


 
sorry !!   I posted as soon as I noticed  it, it worked for me so I passed it on


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 8, 2014)

Battlefield 4 is free for a weeks from the first time you play it: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/game-time

Basically you download it now and your free week does not start until you first play the game.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 8, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Battlefield 4 is free for a weeks from the first time you play it: https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/free-games/game-time
> 
> Basically you download it now and your free week does not start until you first play the game.


you could also have wrote there was Kingdom Of Amalur: Reckoning for 48 hrs xD 

to bad i have already both of them but nice idea from EA


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 8, 2014)

Starforge is only 4.75 now until 9-aug @7 p.m. CEST worth it for a Minecraft clone in beta?


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 15, 2014)

Not on sale, but I saw on Amazon that all 17 Command and Conquer games are in one package for $20. They activate on Origin and they even have the same thing listed at the same price.

The list includes the first Command & Conquer and the first (and my favorite) Red Alert.

Link thingy


----------



## Kursah (Aug 15, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> Starforge is only 4.75 now until 9-aug @7 p.m. CEST worth it for a Minecraft clone in beta?



No. I've had it for over a year...and last I heard it's been uber slow development and that at one point not long ago they removed more than what was in there when I bought it.

I had hopes...was let down on this one.


----------



## pigulici (Aug 15, 2014)

Sacred 2 Gold on gog.com, 8$ (60% off) until monday...


----------



## RCoon (Aug 20, 2014)

Anybody seen this?

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/RANDOM-Mystery-CD-Key-For-Steam.html

Friend of mine tried out the £1.99 thing and got Crysis 2 maximum edition, however when he did it again he got some crappy game that just so happened to be £3 on steam.
You know I'm not a spambot or shitposter, so it's legit.

I've bought around 20+ games from these guys so I can happily say they aren't a Chinese scamming site.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 20, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Anybody seen this?
> 
> http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/products/RANDOM-Mystery-CD-Key-For-Steam.html
> 
> ...



bookmarked, i will try once my paypal account will be reloaded, seems interesting


----------



## xorbe (Aug 21, 2014)

That's no good, what if you get a title that you've already got


----------



## pigulici (Aug 21, 2014)

Meanwhile www.humblebundle.com have some nice offer now...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 21, 2014)

xorbe said:


> That's no good, what if you get a title that you've already got


at that price ... who freaking care ... just do a  giveaway on TPU if that happens


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> at that price ... who freaking care ... just doa  giveaway on TPU if that happens


Hate it, gotta agree. Figured that's what I would do, if I decide to drop some cash and lose the roll.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 22, 2014)

Some good sales on Steam this weekend. My son picked up Last Light last night for $7.49 (which everyone knew) about, and Dishonored for $3.49. My better half got Bioshock Infinite for $7.49. Dishonored and Bioshock Infinite have that price through Monday I believe.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 23, 2014)

Yea Borderlands 2 GOTY edition is $10. That's a steal for that game.


----------



## rokazs1 (Aug 24, 2014)

9gag just blew my mind! Sorry for offtopic post


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 25, 2014)

rokazs1 said:


> 9gag just blew my mind! Sorry for offtopic post


hahaha


----------



## RCoon (Aug 25, 2014)

Steam seems to be temporarily not logging in as of 17:57 GMT

EDIT: Back up as of 18:01 GMT


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 25, 2014)

Has anyone seen Max Payne 3 or the latest Tomb Raider on sale?  Or better yet, Half Life 3?


----------



## Frick (Aug 25, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Has anyone seen Max Payne 3 or the latest Tomb Raider on sale?  Or better yet, Half Life 3?



Is MP3 a Max Payne game or is it just a random shooter?


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 25, 2014)

Frick said:


> Is MP3 a Max Payne game or is it just a random shooter?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Payne_3

It's the 3rd in the series, came out in 2012.  Story and plot based FPS.  Great ratings and the first two were awesome, first one in 2001, second in 2003.  It's like reading and playing a really good novel.


----------



## Frick (Aug 25, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Payne_3
> 
> It's the 3rd in the series, came out in 2012.  Story and plot based FPS.  Great ratings and the first two were awesome, first one in 2001, second in 2003.  It's like reading and playing a really good novel.



Which is my point. Is it a proper Max Payne game? Is it as apocalyptic as the first and as overly dramatic as the second? Is it noir at all? Because from what I've seen about MP3 it's nothing like that.

EDIT: And yes, the noir bit is important. A not noir Max Payne would be like putting a Humprhey Bogart character in Lethal Weapon or something.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 25, 2014)

Frick said:


> Which is my point. Is it a proper Max Payne game? Is it as apocalyptic as the first and as overly dramatic as the second? Is it noir at all? Because from what I've seen about MP3 it's nothing like that.



Not looking for reviews, I'm looking for a deal.  I could just buy the DVD on Amazon for $14.99


----------



## Frick (Aug 25, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Not looking for reviews, I'm looking for a deal.  I could just buy the DVD on Amazon for $14.99



Ooohhhhh yeah wait I thought you said (it's hard to hear what people are writing obviously) something else and I thought you had played it. My apologies. Here the DVD version is €8 btw and there is a site that sells keys that seems legit where it's €6. Sweden only though. 

Carry on.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 25, 2014)

Frick said:


> Ooohhhhh yeah wait I thought you said (it's hard to hear what people are writing obviously) something else and I thought you had played it. My apologies. Here the DVD version is €8 btw and there is a site that sells keys that seems legit where it's €6. Sweden only though.
> 
> Carry on.



Yes, I've played 1 and 2.  Reviews on 3 are mixed, but I have not tried it and want to.  I found the Steam triple pack for $13, may jump on that.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Aug 25, 2014)

Picked up the bioshock infinite season pass for 10$ (both episodes of burial at sea)  off along with stronghold complete pack. for 7.50$ haven't tried the burial at sea but the stronghold series is panning out, the second one is at least, found the villains voices far too annoying to continue the first lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 25, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Has anyone seen Max Payne 3 or the latest Tomb Raider on sale?  Or better yet, Half Life 3?


They both go on sale frequently.  Just wait for the next sale.



Frick said:


> Is MP3 a Max Payne game or is it just a random shooter?


It takes very much after Max Payne 2 mechanics wise.  Story wise, it really doesn't fit Max Payne at all I thought but I haven't played MP1 and MP2 in a long time so maybe I'm forgetting.  If I'm remembering right, MP1&2 was about a cop with a vengeance.  MP3 is more like a mercenary with not much purpose in life.  In fact, the story was so underwhelming, I don't remember much about MP3 other than it was pretty freaking long for the genre it is (on-rails shooter).



Frick said:


> Is it as apocalyptic as the first and as overly dramatic as the second?


Not really and no.  It reminds me more of Kane & Lynch than MP1/2.



Frick said:


> Is it noir at all?


Not really.



Sasqui said:


> Not looking for reviews, I'm looking for a deal.  I could just buy the DVD on Amazon for $14.99


Checking...  I bought it for $6.99 on Steam on 12/23/2013 and that included (all?) 11 DLCs.  The download was like 30 GiB so...yeah.

Tomb Raider: 11/30/2013, Amazon, $9.99
Tomb Raider DLCs: 12/2/2013, Steam, $3.99
I know I've seen Tomb Raider by itself go for $7.49 during sales on Steam.  In fact, I'm pretty sure I kicked myself for not waiting three days to buy it and save $2.50.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 25, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Has anyone seen Max Payne 3 or the latest Tomb Raider on sale?  Or better yet, Half Life 3?



PM on possible MP3


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> PM on possible MP3


Sweet.  TPU never ceases to amaze.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2014)

Zombie Driver HD is on sale for $1.99 for today only.  It's a fun game (I put 15 hours into it) and it just got a big (1 GiB) update.


----------



## happita (Aug 27, 2014)

Lichdom: Battlemage is finally out of beta and now on sale for $39.99. Game looks like an amazing Skyrim with just spells. I'm going to wait for some reviews to see how it is, I might pick it up on a sale


----------



## RCoon (Aug 28, 2014)

happita said:


> Lichdom: Battlemage is finally out of beta and now on sale for $39.99. Game looks like an amazing Skyrim with just spells. I'm going to wait for some reviews to see how it is, I might pick it up on a sale



Pick it up on sale. It's immense fun for the first half hour, then you realise it's horribly horribly repetitive, and the crafting system leaves a lot to be desired in terms of tutorials. Don't pay full price, this is by no means AAA and certainly not long enough to fit the price tag.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 29, 2014)

Amazon End of Summer Sale

Of particular note: Command and Conquer The Ultimate Collection [ORIGIN] is $5, Battlefield 4 is $15, SimCity is $15.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 2, 2014)

Consortium: Master Edition is on sale for $10:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/264240/

A very story driven game.  Choices don't have a massive impact now but saves will carry into the sequel where they presumably will carry a lot of weight.  The game kind of reminds me of Mass Effect where you spend a lot of time on the Citadel.  Instead of being on a space station, you're in a large aircraft.  The background story is very deep and if you care to delve into it, there's days worth of material to study.  It isn't very long but I think I replayed it in excess of seven times.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 4, 2014)

Thief is $10 on Steam for the midweek madness.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Thief is $10 on Steam for the midweek madness.


 
Yep!! Picked up 2 copies!!


----------



## Guitar (Sep 4, 2014)

I want it...but I can't get it. I'll wait for Christmas sale I guess.


----------



## happita (Sep 4, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I want it...but I can't get it. I'll wait for Christmas sale I guess.



Don't worry, you're not missing much.


----------



## erixx (Sep 4, 2014)

weird steam...

some days ago Grid Autosport was on sale, I ignored it.

Thsi morning I added Autosport to my wishlist and this evenign it was again on sale 50%.

Does Steam personalize its offers? Seams easy to do... profiles, likes, games played, wishlist...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2014)

No, Codemaster weekend sale.  The sale a while back was just for GRID.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 6, 2014)

A bunch of great classics (Ground Control II, Empire Earth, Evil Genius) are on sale at GOG:
http://www.gog.com/promo/autumn_assortment_weekend_promo_050914


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2014)

erixx said:


> weird steam...
> 
> some days ago Grid Autosport was on sale, I ignored it.
> 
> ...


how much did you pay for it tho? i got it from retail at around 25$

they have to put it on sale because.... autosport isnt as great as they hyped it to be. F1 mechanics on normals cars are a no no if you play for fun. however for people like me who actually play for the love of driving.. its a great game.


----------



## erixx (Sep 6, 2014)

that was also what I paid on steam sale (aprox). I like it a lot. I just want a fun driving experience, do not use the much blablablad cockpit, and use auto-gears. I am a diehard motorcyclist after all, haha.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, Codemaster weekend sale.  The sale a while back was just for GRID.



Purchased and downloading GRID Autosport now.

I also would like to purchase GRID , but does anyone know if it will run on Windows 8.1?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 6, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Purchased and downloading GRID Autosport now.
> 
> I also would like to purchase GRID , but does anyone know if it will run on Windows 8.1?


 
I have no idea, but i would say your chances are good. I have never seen an OS as friendly with older games as 8 and 8.1.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I have no idea, but i would say your chances are good. I have never seen an OS as friendly with older games as 8 and 8.1.



If no one can confirm it today, still waiting... But I might take the chance, since it's only 3,24 Euro now.
Thanks!


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2014)

yeah that cockpit is the same as the patch one from gird 2 lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> If no one can confirm it today, still waiting... But I might take the chance, since it's only 3,24 Euro now.
> Thanks!


it will work.

if it doesnt work just right click -> properties-> compatibility-> windows 7 or etc

but it will work.

never had a game NOT work for me.
i am playing cs 1.6 on this machine.


----------



## erixx (Sep 6, 2014)

Started today with Autosport, and man is it amazingly photoreallistic. Sepang, Paris,.. just beautiful!!!

Motion sickness is also very well simulated


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 8, 2014)

GOG.com has a 6 years birthday sale with about 20 games heavily discounted. I bought simon the sorccerer games 1,2 +3 and broken sword games 2 +3.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 8, 2014)

Bah, meant to come on earlier and post that up, and got distracted  thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2014)

Humble Bundle 12 has Gunpoint (among others) for pay-what-you-want, Papers Please (among others) for beat-the-average, and Prison Architect for $10.
https://www.humblebundle.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh, SPAZ is also on sale for another 31 hours:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/107200/

I put over 100 hours into that game.  Definitely worth the $2 asking price.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 12, 2014)

*Borderlands 2 GOTY* *$8* on GMG w/ code _HAQ7RX-I6OR8Q-XF9V6Y.  _It's the Mac version, but as it's Steamplay, it works for both.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 20, 2014)

Weekend Promo on GOG, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. trilogy is each $8 (€6) except Clear Sky which is $4 (€3).

http://www.gog.com/game/stalker_shadow_of_chernobyl
http://www.gog.com/game/stalker_clear_sky
http://www.gog.com/game/stalker_call_of_pripyat


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 20, 2014)

Risen, Risen 2, and Risen 2 DLCs are 80% off for 30 more hours:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/32150/


----------



## Frick (Sep 20, 2014)

Sid Meier's Pirates! €2.50
Monkey Island Special Edition Bundle €3.75


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 20, 2014)

Age Of Wonders III 50% off,  http://store.steampowered.com/app/226840/


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 21, 2014)

Fallout Classic Collection
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/45615/


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 21, 2014)

Borderlands 2 is free this weekend on Steam.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 21, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> Fallout Classic Collection
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/45615/



Recommended for Fallout 1 and 2 might be Mash's High resolution mods, because else the max is 640*480. Not sure whether they work with Steam though, since I have the games from GOG.
http://falloutmods.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout1_Resolution_Patch
http://falloutmods.wikia.com/wiki/Fallout2_High_Resolution_Patch


----------



## andrewsmc (Sep 21, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Borderlands 2 is free this weekend on Steam.



I couldn't find it :\

EDIT: it is a free play weekend. http://store.steampowered.com/news/14205/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 21, 2014)

borderlands 2 was on free weekend like 3 weeks ago, or so. Not this weekend, it is long past, unless they do it regionally, which i cant imagine they do.

Note the date on the "news" page...August 20th..


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 22, 2014)

Crap, sorry.

Saw it on the news section when I selected the game in my library. Guess it was a little late for me and didn't notice the 8 instead of the 9 for the month date.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2014)

Pixel Piracy $4.99:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/264140/


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2014)

For Fallout 2 bugfixes:
http://www.nma-fallout.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=704

Anyway The Humble Store sale.

Thief €8.99 was the one that caught my eye.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2014)

Lots of good games on there with deep discounts...
Splinter Cell Blacklist for $4.49
Godus for $4.99
Monaco: What's Yours Is Mine for $1.49
Trine 2 Complete Story for $2.99
Stealth Bastard Deluxe for $1.49
Prison Architect for $9.99 (or $10 on the Humble Bundle which is ending soon with a bunch of other games)
Strike Suit Infinity for $1.39
Shadowgrounds Survivor for $0.99
Anomaly 2 for $2.99


----------



## Vario (Sep 23, 2014)

Free tropico 3 https://www.humblebundle.com/summersale2014-free


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2014)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 for €3.99, the Going East DLC is €1.99. Surprisingly entertaining game.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 25, 2014)

Battlefield 4 for $12.75 on GameFly with code "SEP15OFF"

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance for $7.49 on GameStop

Rockstar Bundle for $15 on Newegg with code "EMCPAHG74", including:

Max Payne Triple Pack
Max Payne
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
Max Payne 3

Grand Theft Auto IV: Complete Edition
Grand Theft Auto IV
Episodes from Liberty City

L.A. Noire: Complete Edition
L.A. Noire
L.A. Noire DLC Bundle


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2014)

Tomb Raider GOTY for *$4.80* on GMG w/ code "VBHGBM-JS2VN9-0J5OFM"
Out of stock, strange for a digital download  (thanks @lilhasselhoffer)



Also, posted this in the Alien: Isolation thread earlier...

23% off Alien: Isolation at GMG w/ code "RI6CVM-PQ8EWI-ALAUTX" which is good for bother versions and the season pass


----------



## erixx (Oct 4, 2014)

just got myself Need for SPeed Rivals and Crysis 3 for 9 euro in Origin....


----------



## Arjai (Oct 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Battlefield 4 for $12.75 on GameFly with code "SEP15OFF"
> 
> Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance for $7.49 on GameStop
> 
> ...



Know what is sad? Me.

I have to miss this awesome Rockstar Bundle because I only have this, non-gaming, laptop.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2014)

GMG has some nice bundles for sale, including the following:

Codemaster Bundle *$7.81*:

GRID
Dirt 3
Dirt Showdown
Overlord II
Damnation
Hospital Tycoon
Square Enix Bundle *$8.31*:

Tomb Raider: Anniversary
Deux Ex: Game of the Year Edition
Hitman 2
Thief: Deadly Shadows
Just Cause 2
Kane & Lynch: Dead Man


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Tomb Raider GOTY for *$4.80* on GMG w/ code "VBHGBM-JS2VN9-0J5OFM"
> 
> Fantastic deal, and if you haven't bought this game yet, you really ought to pick it up now!



This game is currently "out of stock."  I don't even understand how that's reasonable on a digital download.


----------



## z1tu (Oct 5, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> This game is currently "out of stock."  I don't even understand how that's reasonable on a digital download.


Probably some keys they had at a special price or even received for free and that's why they gave them at such a low price.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 5, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> This game is currently "out of stock."  I don't even understand how that's reasonable on a digital download.



Very strange indeed, but thanks for pointing that out.  Just updated my post


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> This game is currently "out of stock."  I don't even understand how that's reasonable on a digital download.


Places like GMG buy lots of keys.  They can't sell more keys than they have.  I've seen Humble Bundle run out of keys too but they always say something down the lines of "we have requested more keys from the publisher and will notify you when we receive them."  Some publishers can apparently backorder and others can't.  GMG is apparently in the "can't" category.


----------



## erixx (Oct 6, 2014)

ALERT: I got the Need for Speed Rivals game for 3 € but man is it bad, first and foremost you cannot configure a joystick/wheel. I have seen games with problems here, but could make them work. Here there are only keywrapper solutions.... Seems that people with 3party gamepadas, like Logitech, can't configure anything either! It is basicly xbox pad or keyboard, period. I hate EA since ages now even more!


----------



## pigulici (Oct 6, 2014)

A nice promo on gog.com:
http://www.gog.com/mutator


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2014)

GMG has Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor as well as Alien: Isolation for $38.50 w/ code _RI6CVM-PQ8EWI-ALAUTX_


----------



## RCoon (Oct 8, 2014)

Nordic Games is on the Weekly Humble Bundle. Pretty fantastic selection, though I own most of them already.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 8, 2014)

Since no one has seen it or posted it yet I guess I'll post it.
http://www.pcgamer.com/dragon-age-origins-is-now-free-on-origin/


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 8, 2014)

You lost me at "origin". Thanks for the post tho   *cheers*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2014)

Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition was released today. $29.99 if you don't have the game, and 50% off if you already own it.

You get increased visuals and lighting, better sound, better textures, alot more interactable objects, more npc's, etc, and you get all the DLC's. Finally, the engine has been optimized to run alot better, so it won't be such a strain on some people's systems to max it out.

Overall, a great deal/refresh!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/307690/


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 9, 2014)

Holy crap! Just found out that Steam now has Carmageddon Max pack. I don't know when it was added, but it's about time!

Forget that, get Carmageddon Reincarnation, which is the new one, and get max pack for free. It too is 40% off right now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 9, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Holy crap! Just found out that Steam now has Carmageddon Max pack. I don't know when it was added, but it's about time!
> 
> Forget that, get Carmageddon Reincarnation, which is the new one, and get max pack for free. It too is 40% off right now.


Read your first line, and I was like "HA!! Buy the new one, get the others for Free!!!"  .... and then saw your second line 

I've enjoyed running thru the early versions of reincarnation. It's still in a beta phase, a bit unwieldy at times, but SO much potential


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2014)

Amazon has some deals on Assassin's Creed games, including Assassin's Creed III (Steam) for $5.  Be careful with the DRM choices, as there are different options on some of them


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 10, 2014)

Same with steam!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 11, 2014)

Origin are currently giving away Dragon Age Origins for free. Nice for those two people who have never played it


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> Origin are currently giving away Dragon Age Origins for free. Nice for those two people who have never played it


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...team-impulse-etc.125191/page-196#post-3176285


----------



## patrico (Oct 12, 2014)

Crash time 2 free on bundle stars/steam


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 13, 2014)

> Crash time 2 free on bundle stars/steam


Could you post a link. I just cant find it.


----------



## patrico (Oct 13, 2014)

@Devon68 http://www.vg247.com/2014/10/08/free-pc-games-1-million-giveaway/      sorry Devon totally forgot to add link


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 13, 2014)

Thx


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 14, 2014)

Newegg: Bioshock Infinity for $8. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832205061&


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.gog.com/galaxy

Register and get Alien vs Predator for free! Expires on friday.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 16, 2014)

Free copy of Payday on steam.
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/free-copy-of-payday-awaits-you-on-pc-this-week/1100-6422957/


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 16, 2014)

Frick said:


> http://www.gog.com/galaxy
> 
> Register and get Alien vs Predator for free! Expires on friday.



Good catch Frick!!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2014)

10 titles are on sale at Steam this weekend:
XCOM: Enemy Unknown
GRID 2
Trine 2
PAYDAY 2 + PAYDAY: The Heist (free today)
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Killing Floor
Blade Symphony
Awesomenauts
Company of Heroes 2
Don't Starve

On top of that, Strike Vector is the daily deal.


----------



## patrico (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.vg247.com/2014/10/15/new-free-steam-keys-giveaway/

Afterfall: InSanity    for free


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2014)

patrico said:


> http://www.vg247.com/2014/10/15/new-free-steam-keys-giveaway/
> 
> Afterfall: InSanity    for free



A very underrated and fun game!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

Newegg has some deals on some Rockstar games, coupon code *EMCWPHW83
*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2014)

Some deals:

GreenManGaming has Batman Arkham Origins for *$5*

Steam has a Deep Silver Publisher Weekend, including:

Dead Island Collection *$7.49*
Saints Row Ultimate Franchise Pack *$13.74*
Metro Redux Pack *$24.99*
And more...

GMG has Darksiders II for *$4.49*


----------



## jagd (Oct 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Some deals:
> 
> GreenManGaming has Batman Arkham Origins for *$5*
> 
> ...




Nice prices for Deep silver games also Darksiders 2 is good game , i can recommend easily for the price


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 26, 2014)

Do you think BF4 Premium will go on sale anytime soon?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 26, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> Do you think BF4 Premium will go on sale anytime soon?



They just dropped the price $10, which is no bargain, but also suggests that they aren't going to make it much cheaper for awhile.  Who knows, maybe during the holidays, but I wouldn't hold my breath.  They are still charging $20 for BF3 premium.


----------



## Octopuss (Oct 26, 2014)

Maybe there will be a sale when the next DLC is released?
I am watching it here: http://isthereanydeal.com/#/page:game/info?plain=battlefieldivpremium


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

*Injustice: Gods Among Us -Ultimate Edition* for *$3.90* w/ code *X22OFF-DEALZO-NGMGUS *on GMG


----------



## Vario (Oct 28, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> Do you think BF4 Premium will go on sale anytime soon?


I got a premium key from gameholds a few months ago for $35.


----------



## D007 (Oct 28, 2014)

If you never played ghostbusters, nows the time
http://store.steampowered.com/app/9870/

Like 3 bucks..lol
I had a ton of fun with the game, original cast voice acting and the graphics looked nice even. 
I couldn't believe how good it looks really.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2014)

D007 said:


> If you never played ghostbusters, nows the time
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/9870/
> 
> Like 3 bucks..lol
> ...


I reckon I'll be picking this up tomorrow 

A 4 player coop Ghostbusters would be epic though!


----------



## xorbe (Oct 28, 2014)

BioShock Infinite $7.49 or w/Season Pass $14.99
http://store.steampowered.com/app/8870/


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 28, 2014)

Guns of Icarus Online is on Sale for $3.75 right now to celebrate their two year anniversary.

This game seriously has one of the best online communities I've ever come across, and has become just about the only game I even play anymore. Highly recommended 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/209080


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2014)

Humble Bundle has a nice deal going on, includes Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, minimum now $6.33

Also, on that same page you can check out the Mobile Bundle with some games for Android


----------



## DEFEATEST (Oct 29, 2014)

All 3 bioshocks for 13.29 on steam or just infinite for 8.24 as mentioned above.


----------



## D007 (Oct 29, 2014)

DEFEATEST said:


> All 3 bioshocks for 13.29 on steam or just infinite for 8.24 as mentioned above.



Awesome deal if you never played it. Great game



manofthem said:


> I reckon I'll be picking this up tomorrow
> 
> A 4 player coop Ghostbusters would be epic though!



Agreed.
I would be all over that.


----------



## GLD (Oct 29, 2014)

I picked up Ghostbusters on Steam to gift at Christmas. Excellent thread TPU!


----------



## D007 (Oct 29, 2014)

GLD said:


> I picked up Ghostbusters on Steam to gift at Christmas. Excellent thread TPU!



Cool, I had a ton of fun with it. Hell, just thinking about it is making me want to play it again..lol


----------



## patrico (Oct 29, 2014)

I seen this but I cant use it as it needs a twitter accound and I dont have one, but for those who do ...wierd worlds for free 

http://www.pcgamer.com/get-a-free-steam-key-for-weird-worlds-with-bundle-stars/


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Oct 30, 2014)

This starts tomorrow, just a heads up for people 







This guy must literally sleep on a bed made out of bank notes  - http://gabegaming.com/


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 30, 2014)

It's not really a sale, but Star Wars X-Wing and Tie Fighter are now on GOG!1!!!!!!

HOT DAMN, SHAZZAMM!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 30, 2014)

MT Alex said:


> It's not really a sale, but Star Wars X-Wing and Tie Fighter are now on GOG!1!!!!!!
> 
> HOT DAMN, SHAZZAMM!



Yes, yes they are!!!! I noticed that yesterday. 

Loved both of them games in the day!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2014)

Steam Halloween Sale now on til Nov 3rd
http://store.steampowered.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Steam Halloween Sale now on til Nov 3rd
> http://store.steampowered.com



I'm actually looking forward to the Escape Dead Island on sale for pre-order.  It's the story of how the outbreak started.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm actually looking forward to the Escape Dead Island on sale for pre-order.  It's the story of how the outbreak started.



I just saw that, wasn't aware of that game or DI2. 

speaking of Dead Island, anybody have experience with it for 4 player coop?  We just got the pack with the main game and Riptide last weekend but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2014)

NBA 2K15 is free on Steam for the weekend.  http://store.steampowered.com/app/282350/

For a basketball game, it's excellent... Maybe the best ever.

Here's a short clip of it (60fps 720p)


----------



## Absolution (Nov 1, 2014)

...PACMAN... said:


> This starts tomorrow, just a heads up for people
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im feeling a bit slow, can you explain how this works? Just the landing page part


----------



## RCoon (Nov 1, 2014)

Purchased early access to Shadows: heretic kingdoms as it comes out in two weeks. Looks like a very interesting diabolo clone with some nice graphics and game play, as well as some ace looking character mechanics. Hoping to do a review on it after Civ BE, because I've been sullied by diabolo, and this is on sale!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Shadows: heretic kingdoms


Thanks this looks awesome.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/256030/


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 1, 2014)

> speaking of Dead Island, anybody have experience with it for 4 player coop? We just got the pack with the main game and Riptide last weekend but haven't tried it yet


I played riptide a little bit while it was in BETA but there were not a lot of players to play with so I stopped. Overall it's not that bad.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> I played riptide a little bit while it was in BETA but there were not a lot of players to play with so I stopped. Overall it's not that bad.



Thanks for the reply. We have a set 4 man group so would you say it be good?


----------



## 64K (Nov 1, 2014)

Guild Wars 2 is half price until 11/9 for anyone interested. When I played it last year I had fun for many many hours . I don't know what the player activity is now but imo it's worth $20 just for going through the zones and leveling up to 80.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 1, 2014)

Titanfall is $10 on Amazon, Origin key.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 1, 2014)

patrico said:


> I seen this but I cant use it as it needs a twitter accound and I dont have one, but for those who do ...wierd worlds for free
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/get-a-free-steam-key-for-weird-worlds-with-bundle-stars/


Picked that up. If you want the key just shoot me a PM.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Titanfall is $10 on Amazon, Origin key.


oh come the fuck on! I just bought that last weekend on origin for $20.


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 1, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> oh come the fuck on! I just bought that last weekend on origin for $20.


LOL same thing happened to me with XCOM. Paid full price and it went on significant sale 3 days later


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 1, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> oh come the fuck on! I just bought that last weekend on origin for $20.



I would contact Origin and point them to the Amazon link! They may give you a $10 credit.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 1, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I would contact Origin and point them to the Amazon link! They may give you a $10 credit.


I doubt there is anything else on origin that could entice me.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 1, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I doubt there is anything else on origin that could entice me.



 Well there is that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 2, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Purchased early access to Shadows: heretic kingdoms as it comes out in two weeks. Looks like a very interesting diabolo clone with some nice graphics and game play, as well as some ace looking character mechanics. Hoping to do a review on it after Civ BE, because I've been sullied by diabolo, and this is on sale!


I'd like to see that. I was seriously disappointed in D3. I prefer PoE over it any day of the week. I'd like to see what this one does. Thanks, 'Coon


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Titanfall is $10 on Amazon, Origin key.



Says it's currently unavailable for me.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Says it's currently unavailable for me.



You're right, it's saying unavailable now. That's weird, it was working fine before. No idea


----------



## RCoon (Nov 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You're right, it's saying unavailable now. That's weird, it was working fine before. No idea



Perhaps it was an accident. Those things have happened before, I recall some AAA title a few months back getting an accidental deal.


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You're right, it's saying unavailable now. That's weird, it was working fine before. No idea



Says it's available now...

Same link:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DTWEOZ8/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## manofthem (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## DEFEATEST (Nov 7, 2014)

Metro 2033 free on the humble store.....   https://www.humblebundle.com/store

you can redeem it thru steam on the page and i didnt have to sign up!


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 8, 2014)

nice catch


----------



## TrainingDummy (Nov 13, 2014)

Witcher 2 is free on GoG.com right now. You need to "collect" 7 stamps, which refresh every couple hours.

Link to it is on their front page.
http://www.gog.com/


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 13, 2014)

To add to that for GoG, Mount and Blade is free for another 30 hours or so...
http://www.gog.com/news/2014_drmfree_big_fall_sale


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2014)

FarCry 3 75% discount on Steam, only this weekend.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 16, 2014)

GOG has a big sale going on:
http://www.gog.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 17, 2014)

Evil Genius on sale for $1.99 USD at GOG for the next 2 hours:
http://www.gog.com/game/evil_genius

Best villain game ever!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 19, 2014)

Startopia on sale for $1.49 USD at GOG for the next 5 hours:
http://www.gog.com/game/startopia

Epic game is epic.


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2014)

Continuing on the GOG sales, I enjoyed SPAZ. Only one hour left though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 20, 2014)

Consortium $4 USD for the next 5 hours: http://www.gog.com/game/consortium_the_master_edition


----------



## RCoon (Nov 22, 2014)

20% off digital games on the Vip  tab on GMG
http://neo.greenmangaming.com/r/?id=hcaf7e3,5439d60,5441622


----------



## erixx (Nov 22, 2014)

^
I came here to say that, I got myself Far Cry Gold 4 with 24% or so discount based on suscription to their newsletter. Enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2014)

http://www.gog.com/game/jade_empire_special_edition

One of the better Bioware creations IMO.


----------



## Csokis (Nov 22, 2014)

Dragon Age: Inquisition for PC (Origin) at Uplay Ukraine £16.27!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 24, 2014)

Sheesh!!??!?!

Minecraft is $27?  Anyone know of any deals on this game?  Seems funny that a game that spent most of it's life at around $15 and has sold 18 million copies would still be gouging folks for almost thirty bucks.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 24, 2014)

It was 15 for the beta (early access).


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2014)

Take on Helicopters $2 on Steam, as well as a little package deal for a tad more.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 25, 2014)

Csokis said:


> Dragon Age: Inquisition for PC (Origin) at Uplay Ukraine £16.27!



Is that game region locked?


----------



## newbsandwich (Nov 25, 2014)

Anybody know when or if Steam is having a thanksgiving sale?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

there is a sale starting Wednesday.

http://www.pcgamer.com/steam-fall-sale-starts-on-wednesday-according-to-paypal/

thanks to Ford.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

newbsandwich said:


> Anybody know when or if Steam is having a thanksgiving sale?



Nov 26 - Dec 1
http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/15492/hide-your-wallets-steam-fall-sale-commences-november-26th.html


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2014)

What I'd really like is just for once, Valve let down their military-grade supersecret spy network and word would leak out ahead of time just once about what games will be on sale.  

Yeah, I know, it will never happen.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> what games will be on sale



ALL OF THEM. FOR £3.75 I TELL YOU!!! BAHAHAHAHAH

I'm going to have no money leftover for the christmas sale. I don't even need games, I just have a serious Steam Collection complex.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> ALL OF THEM. FOR £3.75 I TELL YOU!!! BAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> I'm going to have no money leftover for the christmas sale. I don't even need games, I just have a serious Steam Collection complex.


 
Riiiiiight.....I've got a bridge you can buy for the same amount!  

I should have phrased differently...Just once I'd like a heads up to leak out on what they heavily discount and what will minor discount.  It's a pipe dream, I know.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Riiiiiight.....I've got a bridge you can buy for the same amount!
> 
> I should have phrased differently...Just once I'd like a heads up to leak out on what they heavily discount and what will minor discount.  It's a pipe dream, I know.



Well generally Flash sales are the cheapest, so if it's on the Flash sale, that's the cheapest it's going to get. Beyond that, wishful thinking of knowing in advance. Unless we intercept their incoming emails with the spreadsheets attached from all the publishers with all the info on it. Just a thought.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I'm going to have no money leftover for the christmas sale. I don't even need games,* I just have a serious Steam Collection complex.*



This is a real condition that plagues many of us, some worse than others


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 25, 2014)

If you want to keep up with flash sales you can use the Steam android app. I suppose there's a version for the iPhone as well.



manofthem said:


> This is a real condition that plagues many of us, some worse than others



I was in that boat but then realized that I haven't played 9/10 of my collection.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2014/11/25/steam-makes-changes-to-gift-trades


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

so if I want to do some Christmas giveaways I have to buy keys from a third party website or wait until after Christmas before I can trade them?

or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> so if I want to do some Christmas giveaways I have to buy keys from a third party website or wait until after Christmas before I can trade them?
> 
> or am I reading this wrong?


I read it as it only affects trading (no trading for the first 30days). Gifting is still fully allowed from date of purchase though, I think.
"The gift may still be gifted at any time. The only change is to trading."

I think it's only affecting the buyer of a game that sells/trades it on the marketplace? That's what I took away from it.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

Pretty sure @THE_EGG got it right. 

Doing a giveaway, bless your heart, utilizes the gifting feature in Steam so this will not affect the giveaway process.  

This is the reason for the change, sounds legit:

"We've made this change to make trading gifts a better experience for those receiving the gifts. We're hoping this lowers the number of people who trade for a game only to have the game revoked later due to issues with the purchaser's payment method."

Thanks @BumbleBee for posting give link though, good info


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

the trade process in Steam is Janky. if I want to do a random giveaway I shouldn't have to add random people to my friends list then do a trade and delete them (rude). those poor Twitch streamers lol 

Steam should let you generate codes.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> the trade process in Steam is Janky. if I want to do a random giveaway I shouldn't have to add random people to my friends list then do a trade and delete them (rude). those poor Twitch streamers lol
> 
> Steam should let you generate codes.



You can send it directly in steam, but that requires being friends. Or you can send it to someone's email address and that doesn't require being friends. You can also store it in your inventory for whatevs


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You can send it directly in steam, but that requires being friends. Or you can send it to someone's email address and that doesn't require being friends. You can also store it in your inventory for whatevs



is that only when you purchase? if I add it to my inventory can I email it to someone later?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 25, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Unless we intercept their incoming emails with the spreadsheets attached from all the publishers with all the info on it. Just a thought.


no
its a good task for bored net admin that has nothing better to do whole day


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> is that only when you purchase? if I add it to my inventory can I email it to someone later?



Yes you can


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 25, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Yes you can



thanks!! you've been a great help  

please accept this boot hehe


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 25, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> thanks!! you've been a great help
> 
> please accept this boot hehe


VAT19!!!!!!! Off-topic here but Vat19 has some of the most awesome gifts if anyone is running out of ideas for Christmas.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2014)

you could just make a TPU-giveaway steam account, and add the winners to that one and do the gifting from there?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 26, 2014)

it's cool. it all worked out


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but to me this has to be one of the lamest Steam sales ever


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I don't know about you guys, but to me this has to be one of the lamest Steam sales ever


 
It started?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> It started?



It was supposed to start today, but all I see is some lame ass games like two worlds on sale so far 

I hope that's not it


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> It started?





15th Warlock said:


> It was supposed to start today, but all I see is some lame ass games like two worlds on sale so far
> 
> I hope that's not it




Should start today at 1pm EST, yes? I think they always start at that time. What's on their site now is definitely NOT a sale


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 26, 2014)

Dare I say this here, but Origin has some sales on at this juncture as well. Mostly big titles too, some with big discounts (<75%).
Eg.
FIFA13 $5
FIFA14 $15
The Saboteur $2.50
MoH: Warfighter $5
Sims 4 $40
BF4: Premium Edition $35
BF4 Base $20
Crysis 3 $10
Titanfall $15
SimCity : Complete (All Expansion packs, item packs, city packs etc) $20
DS3 $10


More specials available on Origin.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 26, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Dare I say this here, but Origin has some sales on at this juncture as well. Mostly big titles too, some with big discounts (<75%).
> Eg.
> FIFA13 $5
> FIFA14 $15
> ...


 
I thought Titanfall was free atm. Regardless its very cheap.

But I have liked Origin better than steam lately.... Origin always has this "On the house" game... most of the time its an older game, buts its still a nice side feature. I was able to pickup BF3, and Titanfall for free with Origin


----------



## THE_EGG (Nov 26, 2014)

Jborg said:


> I thought Titanfall was free atm. Regardless its very cheap.
> 
> But I have liked Origin better than steam lately.... Origin always has this "On the house" game... most of the time its an older game, buts its still a nice side feature. I was able to pickup BF3, and Titanfall for free with Origin


Titanfall was free on Origin?! When was this? Damn I should have told my friends to get it.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 26, 2014)

THE_EGG said:


> Titanfall was free on Origin?! When was this? Damn I should have told my friends to get it.


Yeah it was free for a while... same with BF3.

I'm not sure if its still free or not, but its a worth a check in Origin.

Would be listed under "On the house"

-Edit - yeah its not up for free anymore. It was last week though.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 26, 2014)

Picked up Titanfall for 10€. Origin. Nice.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Should start today at 1pm EST, yes? I think they always start at that time. What's on their site now is definitely NOT a sale


Oh... Thank you, I thought it had started already

Will check again in a few hours then, appreciate the update


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Will check again in a few hours then, appreciate the update




Steam Sale is now active!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

It's slow as heck on there, so waiting a few hours would be good.  Looks like alot of major titles on sale though from a quick glance.


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh come on! I _just_ bought Goat Simulator!

Hilarious game, if only single player.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Not seeing anything worthwhile yet, but I am using the Android app as I'm out of town working for a day. Anything I shouldn't miss? Want to do reviews for grim dawn but they haven't set me a press key so I need to buy it. Also Clockwork Empires looks awesome!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Yeah it was free for a while... same with BF3.
> 
> I'm not sure if its still free or not, but its a worth a check in Origin.
> 
> ...




Not free right now, but Titanfall is only $5 right now on Origin


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2014)

Steam sale is on hurray!

GTA bundle is for 15$ only! thats all till date!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 26, 2014)

thanks just nabbed it


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 26, 2014)

Only two that caught my eye at this point is Payday 2 + DLCs are 66% off and Crash Time III is 75% off.


----------



## Frick (Nov 26, 2014)

The Orange Box €9.49. If you haven't played Half-Life 2 yet (@Lightbulbie et al), now's the time to do it. Euro Truck Simulator 2 €4.99.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 27, 2014)

Arc.com   currently has torchlight for free and 75% of torchlight2   as well as some other free to play games like Neverwinter.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2014)

flmatter said:


> Arc.com   currently has torchlight for free and 75% of torchlight2   as well as some other free to play games like Neverwinter.



Its actually "arcgames.com" : http://www.arcgames.com/en/games/to...53-torchlight-free-for-a-limited-time-on-arc!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 27, 2014)

Just bought Grim Dawn access, gotta love the developers of Titan Quest.

Also, is it just me, or is the new steam layout a bit trashy to find the good deals on? It's recommending me a bunch of games I already own, and there's no flash sales!


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Just bought Grim Dawn access, gotta love the developers of Titan Quest.
> 
> Also, is it just me, or is the new steam layout a bit trashy to find the good deals on? It's recommending me a bunch of games I already own, and there's no flash sales!


this is thx giving day sale not winter/summer sale.
flash deals and voting are only durring winter/summer sales


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 27, 2014)

Green Thursday on greenmangaming. Lots of bargains. Got myself at last Dishonored for 2.50 British Pound Sterling.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> this is thx giving day sale not winter/summer sale.
> flash deals and voting are only durring winter/summer sales


It's officially the "autumn sale."  The flash deals and community votes are no longer a thing with the new web site design, apparently.




Crap Daddy said:


> Green Thursday on greenmangaming. Lots of bargains. Got myself at last Dishonored for 2.50 British Pound Sterling.


http://www.greenmangaming.com/green-thursday-all-deals/


----------



## flmatter (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the correction stinger     I just remembered arc and ran with it.     Happy Thanksgiving all!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Just bought Grim Dawn access, gotta love the developers of Titan Quest.
> 
> Also, is it just me, or is the new steam layout a bit trashy to find the good deals on? It's recommending me a bunch of games I already own, and there's no flash sales!



No actual flash sales, but I'm finding games that were 50% off on first day are now temporarily 75 to 80% off...so kind of the same.


----------



## xorbe (Nov 28, 2014)

Just daily deals it seems.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 28, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's officially the "autumn sale."  The flash deals and community votes are no longer a thing with the new web site design, apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/green-thursday-all-deals/


in last 2 years since i am at steam "autumn and spring sales" never had comunity voting and flash deals. flash deals and voting were only summer/winter sale. 3 weeks till winter sale, we will see how it will look like on new site

http://www.greenmangaming.com/green-thursday-vip/
dischonored 1.99 gbp (saw it after i got it for 2.5 ) , borderlands 2 goty 6.73gbp, civ 5 complete 6.73gbp and some more


----------



## RCoon (Nov 28, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> in last 2 years since i am at steam "autumn and spring sales" never had comunity voting and flash deals. flash deals and voting were only summer/winter sale. 3 weeks till winter sale, we will see how it will look like on new site
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/green-thursday-vip/
> dischonored 1.99 gbp (saw it after i got it for 2.5 ) , borderlands 2 goty 6.73gbp, civ 5 complete 6.73gbp and some more



Civ V is tempting, all the others I own. Then again with Beyond Earth I feel like I should probably wait for expos instead of going back to the superior Civ IV and V


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 28, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Civ V is tempting, all the others I own. Then again with Beyond Earth I feel like I should probably wait for expos instead of going back to the superior Civ IV and V


civ 5 can give you nice training for beyond earth.
beyound earth is unfinished (as civ 5 was on release day) and they will expand current and add new game mechanics with addons (as it was with civ5's espionage for example). so civ 5 will give you a good overview of what beyond earth will look like when it is finished.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 28, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...068&cm_re=just_cause_2-_-32-166-068-_-Product

Just Cause 2 PC download $3.20 USD  till  12/1 (remember Promo code BFDGAME15)


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2014)

Just bought the Crysis bundle from Steam (Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Crysis Wars, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition) for just 9,99 Euro


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2014)

Aww just bought FarCry 3 a few days ago on Steam for 9,99 Euro, now they have the FarCry Franchise Pack, Including:
FarCry 3, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Far Cry, Far Cry 2 Fortune's Edition and Far Cry 3 Deluxe Bundle for just 9,99 Euro!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Aww just bought FarCry 3 a few days ago on Steam for 9,99 Euro, now they have the FarCry Franchise Pack, Including:
> FarCry 3, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Far Cry, Far Cry 2 Fortune's Edition and Far Cry 3 Deluxe Bundle for just 9,99 Euro!


 
It's always about timing on these sales, since you never know!  However, you could have NOT bought FC3, and there would possibly have not been a sale on the franchise pack, and then you'd not have anything.  So, you did good!


----------



## xvi (Dec 1, 2014)

I've somewhat enjoyed PinballFX and bought a few tables when they went on sale on Steam. I put a dollar on the Humble Bundle PinballFX DLC bundle just to pick up the cheap ones I don't have (I'll give the extras away. PM if interested. I have, I think, base game + two other DLC), but it's always slightly annoying when you buy something on Steam and see it on Humble Bundle not long later.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Aww just bought FarCry 3 a few days ago on Steam for 9,99 Euro, now they have the FarCry Franchise Pack, Including:
> FarCry 3, Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon, Far Cry, Far Cry 2 Fortune's Edition and Far Cry 3 Deluxe Bundle for just 9,99 Euro!


This is why you wait until the end to buy the stuff that's on sale, not special.  Case in point, Farming Simulator is 20% off for the entire sale but I'm waiting to see if it drops further during a daily deal before grabbing it at 20% off before the offer expires (December 2). 90% says it won't go lower because it is a new release.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 1, 2014)

I am at work and can not access steam, can one of you post the main deals in 20 mins when they get posted on steam?  I would appreciate it.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 1, 2014)

lynx29 said:


> I am at work and can not access steam, can one of you post the main deals in 20 mins when they get posted on steam?  I would appreciate it.



Here they are, nothing too special.


The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - 75% off

Crusader Kings II - 75% off

XCOM: Enemy Unknown - 75% off

Tomb Raider - 80% off

The Forest - 33% off

 Wasteland 2 - 33% off

Child of Light - 60% off

Ryse: Son of Rome - 35% off

Alien: Isolation - 50% off


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh look!  Farming Simulator 15 went to 33% off! Hehehehe.

But no, seriously, the real deal right now is Shadowrun: Dragonfall 60% off and Shadowrun Returns 90% off.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 1, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> But no, seriously, the real deal right now is Shadowrun: Dragonfall 60% off and Shadowrun Returns 90% off.



True that.  The Shadowruns are great, and bring a wispy sense of nostalgia to old pen and paper guys like me.


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2014)

https://www.humblebundle.com/flash

Flash bundle!

War of the Roses: Kingmaker (two keys)
March of the Eagles
Darkest Hour: A Heart of Iron game
Sword of the Starts II: Enhanced Edition (includes the first expansion)

More than the avarage (currently $2.53):

Cities in Motion 2
Warlock: Master of the Arcane


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 2, 2014)

By the by, Humble store has Shadows of Mordor for sale, $33.34, as well as some others like Wasteland 2 %25 off..... (looks like less than 4 hours left on the sale)


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 2, 2014)

Frick said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/flash
> 
> Flash bundle!
> 
> ...



This is an amazing deal, thanks mate!


----------



## xvi (Dec 2, 2014)

Only two games in there have mostly positive reviews, one of them being Warlock: Master of the Arcane. I think the second was Darkest Hour. Decent for the price. Less than 50c a game.

War of the Roses: Kingmaker (73/100)
March of the Eagles (71/100)
Darkest Hour: A Heart of Iron (81/100)
Sword of the Stars II: Enhanced Edition (65/100)
Cities in Motion 2 (72/100)
Warlock: Master of the Arcane (71/100)


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 2, 2014)

xvi said:


> Only two games in there have mostly positive reviews, one of them being Warlock: Master of the Arcane. I think the second was Darkest Hour. Decent for the price. Less than 50c a game.
> 
> War of the Roses: Kingmaker (73/100)
> March of the Eagles (71/100)
> ...



War of the Roses is fun if you lik Mount and Blade series, its very genre niche though so not for everyone, but I like it.


----------



## okidna (Dec 4, 2014)

Age of Wonders I for free at GOG.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 4, 2014)

okidna said:


> Age of Wonders I for free at GOG.



Also the 2014 Winter sale!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 4, 2014)

okidna said:


> Age of Wonders I for free at GOG.


Wow, check out that deal on the STALKER franchise!!  $12.47 for all three!! I STRONGLY recommend this series for any who like the genre.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 4, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Wow, check out that deal on the STALKER franchise!!  $12.47 for all three!! I STRONGLY recommend this series for any who like the genre.


 
Compelling games to be sure!  Mod them a bit and they become absolute must-plays.  The first and last (which are actually the 2nd and third in game chronology) are IMO the best, but overall the series remains one of my favorites!


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 4, 2014)

The "Complete" mods are good (they only modify textures a little and add sleeping bags).


----------



## Jborg (Dec 4, 2014)

Titanfall free Today on Origin 


EDIT: There was a window that said it was free when i opened origin. But now it says Titanfall is 20$ -.-


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 4, 2014)

Jborg said:


> Titanfall free Today on Origin
> 
> 
> EDIT: There was a window that said it was free when i opened origin. But now it says Titanfall is 20$ -.-



Free trial for 48 hours


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2014)

Amazon has Call of Duty Ghosts for *$10* w/ free shipping w/ Prime (edit, sorry about that. $5 shipping otherwise)


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 6, 2014)

G2A is doing a weekly sale on PC games, about two days left on deals.  Diablo 3 (Digital) $18.55 + Reaper of Souls $19.17, Advanced Warfare (PC) $26.47, Far Cry 4 $38.98, The Sims 4 $37.12, Shadow of Mordor $19.05/premiun edition is $27.22. & a whole bunch of other games too.
https://www.g2a.com/weeklysale/


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2014)

Origin has the Command & Conquer Ultimate Collection for $5.99.

includes:

Command & Conquer
Command & Conquer The Covert Operations
Command & Conquer Red Alert
Command & Conquer Red Alert Counterstrike
Command & Conquer Red Alert The Aftermath
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun Firestorm
Command & Conquer Red Alert 2
Command & Conquer Red Alert Yuri’s Revenge
Command & Conquer Renegade
Command & Conquer Generals
Command & Conquer Generals Zero Hour
Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars
Command & Conquer 3 Kane’s Wrath
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3
Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 Uprising
Command & Conquer 4 Tiberian Twilight


----------



## z1tu (Dec 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Origin has the Command & Conquer Ultimate Collection for $5.99.
> 
> includes:
> 
> ...



8.99 EUR over here


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 8, 2014)

Still 80% off some 2K titles and 50% Square Enix on greenmangaming. Got ourselves the wonderful Stronghold collection. Didn't even know there are some HD versions of this great game. Works like a charm on a 2W Bay Trail Atom.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 10, 2014)

SimCity 2000 Special Edition free on Origin


----------



## RCoon (Dec 11, 2014)

Humble Winter sale just started, on until 23rd December


----------



## manofthem (Dec 12, 2014)

Bundle Stars has the Batman Complete Bundle for $10, includes:



Arkham Asylum GOTY
Arkham City GOTY 
Arkham Origins
Arkham Origins - Season Pass DLC
Arkham Origins - Black Mask Challenge Pack DLC
Arkham Origins - Online Supply Drop DLCs


----------



## 64K (Dec 12, 2014)

Steam Winter Sale starts Dec 18. Time to buy those games on your list. 

http://www.pcgamesn.com/steam-winter-sale-incoming-suggests-a-paypal-email


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

Battlefield 4 Premium Edition is $30 on Amazon. This is the full version, base game and 5 expansion packs.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 18, 2014)

Steam Holiday Sale begins!
http://store.steampowered.com


----------



## peche (Dec 18, 2014)

The only game i really want to get wont be on sale


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Steam Holiday Sale begins!
> http://store.steampowered.com



Man, caught me off guard this time. I guess I've been preoccupied.


I'm hoping for more than 33% off on Depth, as it looks pretty awesome.  I still may bite for the 33% off if it doesn't go lower by the last day. Gotta keep a look out for a flash sale.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Man, caught me off guard this time. I guess I've been preoccupied.



Me too, and only 5 or 6 games on my wishlist. I feel suitably unprepared, as does my bank account.
Let the selling of organs begin.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Man, caught me off guard this time. I guess I've been preoccupied.


I figured it was coming because there was only 12 titles on the weekly sale.  If there's no big sale, it's usually north of 50.

I have 38 on my wishlist...


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone find any gems yet? I've only got 6 on my list, and one of them (Knights of honor) is 75% off, but I'm hoping a flash gets it down to the 1.50 that it was back in Oct (missed that  ). I'd like to get RealMyst for the fiancee, since she loved the Myst series, but again, hoping to steal it lower than half off.... I don't really NEED these by any stretch: the only games I need are already in progress/paid for. But, still nice to grab a steal here or there.... Speaking of steals, Humble Bundle is in the middle of their winter sale as well, with stuff like Metro Redux bundle half off and the Painkiller Collection at 85% off.


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2014)

I picked up the four-pack of Space Engineers thinking I'd just split it with anyone who was interested. Not seeing much special otherwise.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 18, 2014)

Endless legend is apparently an excellent 4X strategy. I haven't even played Age of Wonders III yet, so it's not on the priority list. Kinda wanna get hold of Clockwork Empires for future reference, and try out this new fandangled Fractured Space for reviewing purposes. Running with Rifles also looks slightly groovy, reminds me of Cannon Fodder. Waiting on at least 50% on them all. Might prod Gaslamp Games for a clockwork empires CD key if I do a review for them though...

Then I also want to play E: D but I'm moving house on Monday, so I gotta wait for fibre broadband and get my equipment set up again. Having to deal with 14mb internet until the fibre comes through end of December.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 18, 2014)

AoW III is in my wishlist, but thinking it's not going to be nearly low enough for me to consider it. Clockwork looks interesting, but not enough. Hadn't heard of Endless Legends.. I'll take a look....
Moving?? escaping the long arm of the law?? you villain you.....


LoL apparently Endless was on sale half off yesterday, but only 33% today


----------



## RCoon (Dec 18, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> LoL apparently Endless was on sale half off yesterday, but only 33% today



BUT IT WASN'T EVEN WINTER SALE YET.

Damn it...



Ahhzz said:


> Clockwork looks interesting, but not enough.



Yeah, Early Access and very infinished, kinda why I've been avoiding it for some time.



Ahhzz said:


> AoW III is in my wishlist, but thinking it's not going to be nearly low enough for me to consider it.



Pretty sure I bought it during G2A's sale for like £13 or something, played it once then forgot I owned it. It requires time, which I have very little of 



Ahhzz said:


> Speaking of steals, GOG is in the middle of their winter sale as well



You mean Humble Store right?


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 18, 2014)

RCoon said:


> .....
> 
> 
> You mean Humble Store right?


  I stand smacked... correct


----------



## Nordic (Dec 18, 2014)

NS2 on sale for $6.49


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2014)

I picked up Dirt3 50% off,  Steam


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 18, 2014)

Hegemony Rome Rise of Caesar is a solid RTS game with a different twist. definitely worth the $4.50


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have 38 on my wishlist...



But see Ford, you're one of the few that buys and adds games to the Steam library but actually _plays_ them.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 18, 2014)

List of different deals for different days: https://steamdb.info/sales/


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 19, 2014)

Microsoft Flight Sim X has a steam version now, $5. They did some bug fixing too.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 19, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Microsoft Flight Sim X has a steam version now, $5. They did some bug fixing too.



In for $4.99 on MS FSX, that's all I got for today.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm torn here.  

I've got too many games already, and nothing on the Steam sale looks worth it yet.  The inclusion of this gem mechanic is simply a ploy by Valve to start depopulating their market, and force item prices up.

At the same time, who actually cares about the trading cards and levels?  They seem to functionally be irrelevant.  Am I missing something?

On the other hand, a sale of decent games is always nice.  Hopefully the next few days of the winter sale are far more interesting.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 19, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I'm torn here.
> 
> I've got too many games already, and nothing on the Steam sale looks worth it yet.  The inclusion of this gem mechanic is simply a ploy by Valve to start depopulating their market, and force item prices up.
> 
> ...



How do the gems work exactly that make you think Valve is depopulating their market?


----------



## xvi (Dec 19, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> At the same time, who actually cares about the trading cards and levels? They seem to functionally be irrelevant. Am I missing something?


It's just there for bragging rights. It gives you a little icon that tells everyone you threw a bunch of money at Steam. If you don't have it, then that _obviously_ means your friends are better than you and they'll call you names or whatever. Unless you want that to happen, you better spend lots of money during the sale. 
It's also a reward to make you feel a little better about Steam taking your money.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Dec 19, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> How do the gems work exactly that make you think Valve is depopulating their market?



In order to get gems you break down items in your inventory.  Items in your inventory include emoticons, cards, and the like.

By having items with value (there is a market place) traded for a non-cash currency, you can get people to convert non-cash rewards back into another non-cash currency.  Converting from items to gems is a sink of resources.  Valve makes this clear because it takes about 750 gems to make a 3 card pack, but those three cards sell for 75 total gems.  Utilizing this, people eliminate items from inventory, spend real money on items to convert into gems, and actually wind up with less goods than they initially had.  Valve is getting people to inflate the value of goods, by decreasing the quantity of them.



Looking at one example.
1) I have 20 items in my inventory, which can be converted into 750 gems. Valve has set the conversion to this value, but it can be modified dynamically based on total inventory of items available.
2) I create a card pack for my 750 gems, because I cannot possibly afford a game at that price.
3) I get three cards, which trade for 25 gems a piece.
4) I have converted 750 gems into 75, a 90% reduction in electronic goods. 
5) If each user takes their existing item inventory and does this process with 80% of it twice, you have 0.8% of the initial inventory remaining.
6) If only 20.8% of the inventories exist, then each item will quintuple in value to make up for the scarcity of the resources.
7) Valve dynamically drives that 90% reduction, until the average cost of everything is where they want it, which is easy because they dynamically track inventory.
8) Valve drives up market place prices, which increases their cut on transactions.  Said transactions are permanently inflated (with a dynamic control system of gem conversion), thus making Valve more money consistently.
9) Have customers bid against one another, creating a competition where gem value is depleted.  Those who "win" the "free" games have spent real money without knowing it, because it is two-three step removed.  They feel like the game is free, while still paying real money for it.
10) All of the games "given" away are paid for in a month (or less) by the increased profits on market transactions.  Everything after this is just money in the bank for Valve.


Hopefully that explain my point simply enough.  If you want stats, look at card values.  Steam tracks the average sales price over time, and there has been a distinct spike in values since the 15th.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Dec 19, 2014)

^ so you're saying, sit on your stuff, wait for the noobs to purge theirs, and then sell your stuff for 3x what you would have gotten before? 
Because thats what I plan to do. Have already gotten several 5$ gaves for free via the item sales, would be interesting to get a 10 or 15$ title for free, especially if it's really a 40 or 60$ title on sale for 10 or 15 lol.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 19, 2014)

Well its painfully obvious that the gems are not worth what you trade them in for. Not to mention the gems are going to be temporary it seems?

I just didn't see how it effected the entire steam market.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 19, 2014)

Gamestop has BF4 for $5. I just got mine and it activates on Origin.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 19, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> ..... it activates on Origin.


so sorry....


----------



## Toothless (Dec 19, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> so sorry....


Not all that bad, considering I get free games (olds but golds) and it's not buggy for me. Works as well as Steam to be honest.





Steam and Origin play nice on the terabyte drive. Hell even some Nexon Corp and Ubisoft games play nicely. No bugs at all.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Haha, Depth hit 40% off so I may have to pick it up tomorrow.


Also, GMG is having their Winter Sale now, and use *WINTER-SALE20-GROGRE *for an additional 20% off


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Haha, Depth hit 40% off so I may have to pick it up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Also, GMG is having their Winter Sale now, and use *WINTER-SALE20-GROGRE *for an additional 20% off



They are so cheap that if use the code on top you might end up receiving money rather than spending...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> By having items with value (there is a market place) traded for a non-cash currency, you can get people to convert non-cash rewards back into another non-cash currency.  Converting from items to gems is a sink of resources.  Valve makes this clear because it takes about 750 gems to make a 3 card pack, but those three cards sell for 75 total gems.  Utilizing this, people eliminate items from inventory, spend real money on items to convert into gems, and actually wind up with less goods than they initially had.  Valve is getting people to inflate the value of goods, by decreasing the quantity of them.


Exactly why I'm not touching gems/auctions.

Pixel Piracy for $1:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/pixelpiracy_storefront

Bridge Constructor Mideval for $2:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/bridgeconstructormedieval_storefront

Shadowrun Returns for $3:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/shadowrunreturns_storefront

Sanctum 2 for $3:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/sanctum2_storefront


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2014)

Prison Architect $6:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/233450/

Lego Batman 2 $5:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/lego_batman2_storefront

Psychonauts $2.50:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/psychonauts_storefront


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, Steam Sale sucks again!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Wow, Steam Sale sucks again!



Quiet, you!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Quiet, you!



Well is it just me or have the sales been really bad this year?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 20, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Well is it just me or have the sales been really bad this year?



Oh, I was just messing with you.  Honestly, the sales have been eh, but I reckon that's because we have become spoiled.  So far, not many games have come up that I'm concerned about, other than Depth, which I may still grab, as well as Metro Redux, but I was kind of hoping for more than 50% off (talk about spoiled )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Well is it just me or have the sales been really bad this year?


I think I can concur.  It seems like I bought a lot more last year than this year.  I don't know if that's a function of me owning everything I'm interested in already or if the prices aren't low enough for me to be interested.


----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 21, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Gamestop has BF4 for $5. I just got mine and it activates on Origin.



Amazon has the Premium Edition for $30. So it's the base game with all the DLC.
Linky thing


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 21, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Amazon has the Premium Edition for $30. So it's the base game with all the DLC.
> 
> Linky thing



Kind of sucks though. If you have the base game the premium is more than $30.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 21, 2014)

Dammit Bobby.

Now that I have money, I'm buying pretty much everything on my wishlist, specifically below $20-$30.

Spent $8 last daily sale, spending $29 now... 

Damn you Gaben.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, if ya like some ole nostalgic gaming, SystemShock2 is going for $2.49 until January 2nd.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/238210/

Also, to make the graphics look much better and to better utilize the newer monitors, this awesome mod pack is a must have!

http://neutralx2.com/2013/07/14/system-shock-2-mod-pack

So yea, if you haven't ever played this, which I haven't, it is sure worth the small money! Looks like it is built on the Quake, Unreal, or Half Life engine.


----------



## 64K (Dec 22, 2014)

Gabe hasn't gotten any money from me on this sale.......yet.  I will probably crack before the Winter Sale is over but between Steam, GOG and Origin I have about 50 games that I haven't even touched and almost all of those are AAA titles. It's ridiculous I know. I have to stop going back and playing old stuff and put a dent in my new games.


----------



## happita (Dec 22, 2014)

Quick and stupid question before the next round of steam sales comes in < 1 hour. If I buy a 2-pack of Portal 2 for $6.99, am I able to gift someone with the other copy? Or do I have to initially buy it as a gift versus for myself?


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup, you sure can.


----------



## happita (Dec 22, 2014)

Cool, I've always wanted to try out this game. This is the biggest slash in price for this game that I've seen to date. It'll be nice to gift to someone for the holidays, probably my cousin. The game looks pretty good. Judging from Portal 1, I'm sure I won't be disappointed


----------



## Asylum (Dec 22, 2014)

Have a question also.
If I already have Skyrim original edition and buy the legendary edition can I install the 3 extra DLC's to my original game?
Or will I have to start over again with the legendary edition?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 22, 2014)

Asylum said:


> Have a question also.
> If I already have Skyrim original edition and buy the legendary edition can I install the 3 extra DLC's to my original game?
> Or will I have to start over again with the legendary edition?


dlc's will be installed original skyrim key will be wasted.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 22, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> dlc's will be installed original skyrim key will be wasted.


This. If you want cheap DLC check on CJS or G2A. They're where I buy my DLC packs from.


----------



## 64K (Dec 22, 2014)

Skyrim Legendary Edition is on sale for $13.59. I know the duplicate game itself would be wasted but could you get all 3 DLC for cheaper? I can't check other sites (at work).


----------



## RCoon (Dec 22, 2014)

64K said:


> Skyrim Legendary Edition is on sale for $13.59. I know the duplicate game itself would be wasted but could you get all 3 DLC for cheaper? I can't check other sites (at work).



Briefly checked, and no, $13.59 is pretty damn cheap compared to everywhere else


----------



## Asylum (Dec 22, 2014)

So to answer my first question, will the DLC's add on to my original install or will I have to start a new.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 22, 2014)

Asylum said:


> So to answer my first question, will the DLC's add on to my original install or will I have to start a new.



They add on. It doesn't delete any save files.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2014)

They will add to the original install.  Just make sure the expansion boxes are ticked in the small prelaunch screen.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 22, 2014)

If anyone doesn't have Borderlands 2 yet, Gamestop (*shudder*) has a deal for a steam key, $2.99. 


{
_About PC Downloads










Games can be downloaded directly to your PC. After purchase, you will receive a confirmation email with instructions on how to download and install the game.

Can I use GameStop Gift Cards or Trade Credit to pay for downloads?

Yes, gift cards and digital gift certficates, as well as Trade Credit stored on a PowerUp Rewards card may be used to purchase PC downloads.

If my PC fails, can I recover my product?

Games purchased through GameStop are kept in your order history and can be accessed at any time.* To recover your download code:
_

_Sign in using your GamesStop account_
_Search for the game in your Orders_
_The download code is included in the order details._
_Still have questions? PC Downloads help}_


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 22, 2014)

Also, as a second deal, GMG has a deal on the Valve pack, containing:


Spoiler



Counter-Strike

Team Fortress Classic

Day of Defeat

Deathmatch Classic

Half-Life: Opposing Force

Ricochet

Half-Life

Counter-Strike: Condition Zero

Half-Life: Blue Shift

Half-Life 2

Counter-Strike: Source

Half-Life: Source

Day of Defeat: Source

Half-Life 2: Deathmatch

Half-Life 2: Lost Coast

Half-Life 2: Episode One

Half-Life Deathmatch: Source

Left 4 Dead

Half-Life 2: Episode Two

Team Fortress 2

Portal

Left 4 Dead 2

Portal 2

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


For $19.50 after code   *BK0F62-EI6HXM-B8PXY4* .


----------



## 64K (Dec 22, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Also, as a second deal, GMG has a deal on the Valve pack, containing:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Damn! That's a whole lot of entertainment for $20.  Nice find!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone played Goat Simulator?










50% off on Steam


----------



## Guitar (Dec 24, 2014)

Who HASN'T played Goat Simulator?

It is also $0.95 on Android right now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 24, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Who HASN'T played Goat Simulator?
> 
> It is also $0.95 on Android right now.


I would be that Whovian.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> If anyone doesn't have Borderlands 2 yet, Gamestop (*shudder*) has a deal for a steam key, $2.99.
> 
> 
> {
> ...



Another deal Games top has is Titan all for $5


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 24, 2014)

MISSED THE VALVE PACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGGGHHHHHHH
SERENITY NOW!!!!


----------



## GLD (Dec 24, 2014)

BF4 Premium $24.99 on Origin. BF4 Premium Edition $29.99. BF3 $1.

BF4 digital dl $5 at game Stop.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Metro: Last Light Redux $6.25 @ Amazon!!!*

*Holy crap Batman, this is the cheapest I have seen this! 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KN7B41E/?tag=tec06d-20

Activates on Steam and I don't think this will last very long!!!

*


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> *Metro: Last Light Redux $6.25 @ Amazon!!!*
> 
> *Holy crap Batman, this is the cheapest I have seen this! *
> 
> ...



Great deal, thanks for posting!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 24, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> *Metro: Last Light Redux $6.25 @ Amazon!!!*
> 
> *Holy crap Batman, this is the cheapest I have seen this! *
> 
> ...


Nice find


----------



## Pico (Dec 25, 2014)

GLD said:


> BF4 digital dl $5 at game Stop.


US only, cant buy it  
Can somebody (living in US) help me with buying it?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2014)

sure just send me your credit card info


----------



## Pico (Dec 25, 2014)

not that kind of "help"  But I can pay you on paypal, it just wont take my payment on gamestop -> non US card.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2014)

send it to jboydgolfer1@gmail.com, I'll order ,and send You the Code VIA PM or Email, if You are comfortable with that situation that is.....it's your call, But Im happy to help out a fellow TPU'r in need


----------



## Pico (Dec 25, 2014)

done 
Waiting for activation code, thx for now, i hope


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2014)

its in Your Gmail..


----------



## Pico (Dec 25, 2014)

jboydgolfer bought me game, but titanfall  is there anyone to switch for BF4?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2014)

BF4 is in Your Gmail now sorry again


----------



## Pico (Dec 25, 2014)

just as he promised, thanks much  A pleasure to do busines with you
//thx, you too


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2014)

Lol "pleasure"   your too kind. merry christmas/Happy Holidays/New Year.


----------



## Champ (Dec 25, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> *Metro: Last Light Redux $6.25 @ Amazon!!!*
> 
> *Holy crap Batman, this is the cheapest I have seen this! *
> 
> ...



Thank you sir. Just brought


----------



## happita (Dec 25, 2014)

Steam has Super Meat Boy on sale 95% off, comes to $0.74


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2014)

happita said:


> Steam has Super Meat Boy on sale 95% off, comes to $0.74



IKR??  grabbed it @ 2AM this morning, 'ing it.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 26, 2014)

Are campaign DLC's worth it for CoD:Ghosts ? The last CoD that I've played was CoD:MW3 which was pretty good. Haven't played any earlier Modern Warfare/Black Ops ones...

Currently seems the price of the game has finally dropped to a reasonable level, but with 3 extra DLC's to buy, they come to hefty additional 21 EUR which is quite a lot, more than the base game costs currently... Btw, my primary focus is single player, don't really care that much about multiplayer...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2014)

Brothers: A Tale of 2 Sons is a fantastic game and a steal for $1.49!  But a controller really is necessary for the game.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Brothers: A Tale of 2 Sons is a fantastic game and a steal for $1.49!  But a controller really is necessary for the game.


seems really nice ... and since i have a spare Xbox360 controller i might just order a wireless receptor sooner than i expected ... now just gotta check if i have enough left on my Master  thanks @manofthem

update: bought  

dah??? Thief for 7.49... urrrgh ... resist resist ... (dunno if i would like it i loved Dark Project II tho)


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2014)

I own GRID Autosport (not including any DLC) (from steam) and I wanted to purchase the DLC package and I'm getting the following error:




 

As I said: I only own GRID Autosport, no DLC.
I contacted steam about this but not yet had a reply.
DId anyone else had such problem before with trying to purchase DLC?


----------



## manofthem (Dec 26, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> seems really nice ... and since i have a spare Xbox360 controller i might just order a wireless receptor sooner than i expected ... now just gotta check if i have enough left on my Master  thanks @manofthem
> 
> update: bought
> 
> dah??? Thief for 7.49... urrrgh ... resist resist ... (dunno if i would like it i loved Dark Project II tho)



NP   If you get a wireless receiver, don't get the cheap stuff on eBay like I did. I tried that and it was total garbage; took forever to connect and dropped signal constantly. I ended up getting a wired controller. 

And yes, I thought the game was really good. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> NP   If you get a wireless receiver, don't get the cheap stuff on eBay like I did. I tried that and it was total garbage; took forever to connect and dropped signal constantly. I ended up getting a wired controller.
> 
> And yes, I thought the game was really good. I hope you enjoy it!


even a official receiver will cost me less than getting a 970 to use my Shield Controller in wired mode ... duh nvidia you dummy needing a geforce card and geforce experience to be able to use their controller ... and only wired on top of that XD (tho i never got a better controller for my Shield Tablet, playing SW Kotor,PSP games on PPSSPP and W40K:Carnage are delightful)

tho i might try one non official just for the joke from eud.DX.com...
i fried my original one a while ago ...  (USB powersurge ... dunno what happened)

bahahaha i ended to get Misturugi Kamui Hikae (http://store.steampowered.com/app/263620/ mixed reviews but a arena hack and slash might be a good time killer, ok ... "fan service hack'n slash" sorry )and X-blades (http://store.steampowered.com/app/7510/) i owned the 1st release on Xbox, since they are also on holiday sales ... noticed they re released Sudeki and Outcast mmhhh whishlist grown up by 2 title (even if i still own the original Sudeki box and runs flawlessly on my XP rig )  end of year is indeed a good time to browse steam for deals...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2014)

So is Thief worth the $7.49?


----------



## RCoon (Dec 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> So is Thief worth the  $7.49?



Despite the less than stellar reviews, it's actually a pretty decent single playthrough piece of entertainment. It's certainly no Thief original, but I enjoyed the short time it took to complete. It suffered severely from over-hype.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> So is Thief worth the $7.49?


not really so i didn't got it, in fact i was waiting since release for a offer on it ... but nope reviews/pics/video show the same as for GTA/and other multi episode franchise, over-exhausted over-stretched franchise that should have been left to die, another over-hyped over-expected game that has no savor, but that's imho.



RCoon said:


> Despite the less than stellar reviews, it's actually a pretty decent single playthrough piece of entertainment. It's certainly no Thief original, but I enjoyed the short time it took to complete. It suffered severely from over-hype.


yep ... pretty much all positive review it get are "in spite of it's short time i enjoyed to complete it and the playthrough is decent", well for me : not enough.

also steam in switzerland price : €, injustice? you bet ... 7.49$ become 7.49€  if only they could use a real money instead of €... CHF is more stable (ok only used by 1 land but...) and aligned on the $ (ok still a bit stronger but conversion is better) 
while 7.49$ is almost = 7.49chf, 7.49€ makes 9.03 chf  ahhh the joy of international de-materialized platform (not that the retail box are cheaper then anywhere around the world where i am...  )

still enjoying the end of years deal 

for the nostalgic (dunno if it has already been posted) Darkstone at -70% http://store.steampowered.com/app/320320/ not that 4.99€ initial price was high


----------



## happita (Dec 27, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Despite the less than stellar reviews, it's actually a pretty decent single playthrough piece of entertainment. It's certainly no Thief original, but I enjoyed the short time it took to complete. It suffered severely from over-hype.



He hit it right on the head there. If I was a reviewer, my score would probably be a biased 7.5 because I loved the original series (T1, T2, T2X). It will keep you entertained for a good 35-40 hours.


On another find, Ghostbusters is on sale for $1.99, I was thinking about getting it, what do you guys think?

P.S. Also, Battlefield 3 on Origin for $0.99


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> dah??? Thief for 7.49... urrrgh ... resist resist ... (dunno if i would like it i loved Dark Project II tho)


I just finished it a few days ago.  It's a lot like Thief: Deadly Shadows.  I'm a cheapskate and wouldn't have a problem spending that much to get it again (31 hours and I skipped a lot--will replay).  Beware, it has performance problems, especially on 64-bit executable.



manofthem said:


> Brothers: A Tale of 2 Sons is a fantastic game and a steal for $1.49!  But a controller really is necessary for the game.


A game with _zero_ mouse/keyboard support?  WTFcakes!?!  I'll probably get it since everyone says it is so good and $1.5 won't buy much these days.



happita said:


> On another find, Ghostbusters is on sale for $1.99, I was thinking about getting it, what do you guys think?


I'm getting it.  Again, $2. XD


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> A game with _zero_ mouse/keyboard support?  WTFcakes!?!  I'll probably get it since everyone says it is so good and $1.5 won't buy much these days.



I know that's what it says on the Steam page, but IIRC, I'm pretty sure there was kb/m support in the options.  The thing is that it would be soooo difficult because you play as both brothers at once, and each directional stick controls a brother. Trying to do that with keys would be near impossible I think, to do so fluidly. Controller work so nice.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh, that makes sense.

Game Dev Tycoon $3.99
Fallout New Vegas $2.49
Shadowrun Returns: Dragonfall $5.99


----------



## manofthem (Dec 27, 2014)

happita said:


> On another find, Ghostbusters is on sale for $1.99, I was thinking about getting it, what do you guys think?





FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm getting it.  Again, $2. XD



Nice, saw last night but forgot about this. Will finally grab it!


----------



## xorbe (Dec 27, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> I own GRID Autosport (not including any DLC) (from steam) and I wanted to purchase the DLC package and I'm getting the following error:
> 
> View attachment 61130
> 
> ...



Post a pic of your cart.  You've got a duplicate item among packages.  (I'm waiting to see if GAS DLC goes on daily deal.)


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah i found it already. All DLC was included in the Season pass. I only needed to purchase that.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 28, 2014)

Anybody know a good price (legit) for Starcraft 2? at me it is 20EU each...


----------



## RCoon (Dec 28, 2014)

pigulici said:


> Anybody know a good price (legit) for Starcraft 2? at me it is 20EU each...


Check G2A or CJS CD Keys


----------



## xorbe (Dec 28, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah i found it already. All DLC was included in the Season pass. I only needed to purchase that.



I think the "Black Edition" dlc is not in the Season Pass for GAS, because it was exclusive content pre-purchase content.  Pre-purchasers would be buying it twice with the season pass, so they had to exclude it.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 28, 2014)

xorbe said:


> I think the "Black Edition" dlc is not in the Season Pass for GAS, because it was exclusive content pre-purchase content.  Pre-purchasers would be buying it twice with the season pass, so they had to exclude it.



Yes you are right, the "Black Edition" DLC was not included, but I can live with that


----------



## happita (Dec 29, 2014)

Deadlight on sale for $1.49

Dishonored on sale $4.99
Dishonored GOTY edition $10.19


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 29, 2014)

*THE 100% ELECTRIC NISSAN LEAF® *addon for simcity free on origin
https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/...c-download/addon/the-100-electric-nissan-leaf

kingdoms of amalure + all dlcs 5 euro each
https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/browse?q=kingdom


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 29, 2014)

Greenman has the Valve Pack on Sale again.
Normally $99.99-75% off=$25.00 USD-5% off with promo code (WINTER-SALE20-GROGRE)=_*$20.00USD*_.
A lot of good games, WELL worth the Purchase...
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/action/valve-complete-pack/
This pack contains:


Counter-Strike


Team Fortress Classic


Day of Defeat


Deathmatch Classic


Half-Life: Opposing Force


Ricochet


Half-Life


Counter-Strike: Condition Zero


Half-Life: Blue Shift


Half-Life 2


Counter-Strike: Source


Half-Life: Source


Day of Defeat: Source


Half-Life 2: Deathmatch


Half-Life 2: Lost Coast


Half-Life 2: Episode One


Half-Life Deathmatch: Source


Left 4 Dead


Half-Life 2: Episode Two


Team Fortress 2


Portal


Left 4 Dead 2


Portal 2


Counter-Strike: Global Offensive


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 31, 2014)

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2464/
2h left


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 1, 2015)

just grabbed The Witcher EE and The Witcher 2 for $3 

Weird thing is I actually own both on disc (standard editions though) but I just did it for the added convenience. I know you can add non-Steam games to Steam but I just like it better this way, besides it was just $3. I don't know if you can still get them, when I paid it said that there was only 10 minutes left.

pic related


----------



## pigulici (Jan 1, 2015)

I think you can redeem them on gog.com too, for non drm vers...


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 1, 2015)

Far Cry 4 Gold is 33% off (~$60) on Steam.

Makes the season pass $12-13 if you go from the 20% off the base game.

Borderlands the Pre Sequel is $30 again. Definitely worth it at that price.


----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2015)

i got garry's mod for $2.50...!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 2, 2015)

peche said:


> i got garry's mod for $2.50...!


and if you're like most you'll get on fool around for an hour and then never touch it again.


----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2015)

naaah 
i think im going to waste more than 1 hour on it... its a funny one, 

Regards,


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

I think, you guys take advantage of these discounts. 

Immense Interplay - GOG.com


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 3, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I think, you guys take advantage of these discounts.
> 
> Immense Interplay - GOG.com



LOL, yea they have the Redneck Rampage collection for $2.99.
http://www.gog.com/game/redneck_rampage_collection

Back in the day, that was some of the funniest sh!t around.


----------



## denixius (Jan 3, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> LOL, yea they have the Redneck Rampage collection for $2.99.
> http://www.gog.com/game/redneck_rampage_collection
> 
> Back in the day, that was some of the funniest sh!t around.



Ahaha. Yes, this game is interesting, but I can play it still. I just played this game once and that time I realized the game like these graphics, humor, stories and other impressive stuff. Must be tried by who called themselves gamer.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jan 4, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> I think, you guys take advantage of these discounts.
> 
> Immense Interplay - GOG.com



No way! Max and Max 2!? It's been so long. Went in with a buddy of mine to buy the second game since neither of us had the $50 when we were kids. I played the crap out of both of those.


----------



## denixius (Jan 4, 2015)

I've played Castles 1 game with Amiga. At that time, I loved the richness of the content. This time still good Castles 1 for me. Castles 1 stayed as a memory of the good old days.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 4, 2015)

How to Survive is £1.49 on steam


----------



## Guitar (Jan 5, 2015)

Started The Walking Dead, season one. I'm not a huge fan of the whole point and click adventure stuff. I like the story and the atmosphere/world, but the point and click stuff is getting to me a little bit. Still, I'll finish it simply for the story.

For instance, 



Spoiler



When I had to grab the pillow to shoot through the zombies head before taking over the motel. I mean seriously, who would've thought to pickup a damn pillow? Stuff like that is kinda ridiculous IMO. Also, for throwing the brick through the window of the TV shop, I knew what I had to do, it just wouldn't let me/I couldn't find the option and it was kinda ticking me off.


----------



## z1tu (Jan 6, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Started The Walking Dead, season one. I'm not a huge fan of the whole point and click adventure stuff. I like the story and the atmosphere/world, but the point and click stuff is getting to me a little bit. Still, I'll finish it simply for the story.
> 
> For instance,
> 
> ...


The Walking Dead is like waaay too easy of an adventure really. It's mostly an interactive story since dialogue and decisions carry more weight over puzzles(almost non-existant). Indeed, if you play without the icons(HUD, whatever), it can be a bit difficult but otherwise it just plain screams "pickup this item here to continue".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2015)

They did that to stop players from getting frustrated.  Yeah, modern Telltale Games are mostly dialog and quick-time events interspersed with searching a small area with hints.  Yeah, it makes them pretty easy but they tell a compelling story and they do it very well.  I think The Wolf Among Us (a game about fables from Telltale Games) was the best game I played last year.

If you're looking for the older style of click adventures, try Sam & Max if you haven't.


----------



## z1tu (Jan 6, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They did that to stop players from getting frustrated.  Yeah, modern Telltale Games are mostly dialog and quick-time events interspersed with searching a small area with hints.  Yeah, it makes them pretty easy but they tell a compelling story and they do it very well.  I think The Wolf Among Us (a game about fables from Telltale Games) was the best game I played last year.
> 
> If you're looking for the older style of click adventures, try Sam & Max if you haven't.


I completely agree, I was just trying to emphasize that telltale games are now easy from an adventure game point of view but have awesome stories. I am a huge fan of these games and I really don't think they are frustrating like Guitarrassdeamor was experiencing.


----------



## Guitar (Jan 7, 2015)

I totally didn't realize I posted in this thread, meant to post in the what are you playing lol.

And yes, I don't play with hints.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 9, 2015)

You can get Deadbreed for free @ Indie Gala. The game is altogether pretty bad, but it's free. You have to sync it with your Steam account, and after multiple webpages and 3 emails I finally got it on my account.

https://www.indiegala.com/store?deadbreed


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 15, 2015)

as usual today the new Weekly Humble Bundle is out... they seem to have gone back to keys for some reason


----------



## agent00skid (Jan 15, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> as usual today the new Weekly Humble Bundle is out... they seem to have gone back to keys for some reason



http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/107906804069/changes-in-steam-key-redemption


----------



## xorbe (Jan 16, 2015)

Humble Mumble, ahaha.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2015)

Saints Row IV: Game of the Century Edition for $7.49; also free weekend.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 16, 2015)

The original arcade-y GRID is $4.49 on GOG (drm free) and a very old classic racer, 1nsane for $2.99


----------



## xvi (Jan 16, 2015)

xorbe said:


> 1nsane for $2.99


IIRC, that game had nice vehicle destruction physics in it, but I can't find any examples of it to confirm. Pretty fancy for 2001.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 17, 2015)

OMG 1NSANE!!!! That is probably the game I have spent the most hours playing. I love that game. The destructible, soft-body physics were insane. You could bend a car in half and still attempt to drive it. Sometimes it was entertaining to see who could damage their car the most while still being '_driveable'_ (or at least moveable).


----------



## xvi (Jan 19, 2015)

THE_EGG said:


> You could bend a car in half and still attempt to drive it. Sometimes it was entertaining to see who could damage their car the most while still being '_driveable'_ (or at least moveable).



I used to do that too. TPU 1nsane server, ready go?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 19, 2015)

First come First serve!!!!!
here's a free-bee ..... whoever takes the time to acvtivate this key through steam "Activate game" function get's a free game from indiegala,  Hornet something or other.... enjoy to who-ever. 

Q00L6-DT22I-02Y9R .... Yes it's legit.
To who-ever DOES redeem it...please make it known. So others don't try as well.


----------



## Maban (Jan 19, 2015)

Hear ye, hear ye. Let it be known throughout the land that I, Maban, have acquired the aforementioned free game.

(Because it was boring before.)

Speaking of free games, how long has it been since I've given one away?


----------



## manofthem (Jan 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> First come First serve!!!!!
> here's a free-bee ..... whoever takes the time to acvtivate this key through steam "Activate game" function get's a free game from indiegala,  Hornet something or other.... enjoy to who-ever.
> 
> Q00L6-DT22I-02Y9R .... Yes it's legit.
> To who-ever DOES redeem it...please make it known. So others don't try as well.



Very nice of you, thanks sir! 

btw below is one of my favorite Office skits.  Starting at :46, fits in nicely 












Maban said:


> Mine. Speaking of free games, how long has it been since I've given one away?



I think about the same as me: far too long   That's a good reminder for me too


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 19, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> First come First serve!!!!!
> here's a free-bee ..... whoever takes the time to acvtivate this key through steam "Activate game" function get's a free game from indiegala,  Hornet something or other.... enjoy to who-ever.
> 
> Q00L6-DT22I-02Y9R .... Yes it's legit.
> To who-ever DOES redeem it...please make it known. So others don't try as well.




another....   PZPX4-L2KMV-JF4ZZ

or get your own if that one is used by the time you see it.....
https://www.indiegala.com/store?deadbreed


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 21, 2015)

"theme Hospital" _*Free On Origin NOW.*_ As of 1/20/15. Enjoy. I don't know the game, but free is fun...Right?


----------



## RCoon (Jan 21, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> "theme Hospital" _*Free On Origin NOW.*_ As of 1/20/15. Enjoy. I don't know the game, but free is fun...Right?



My boss loves that game, _STILL!_


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> My boss loves that game, _STILL!_


me too


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 21, 2015)

i tried it with my niece, and she loved it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 23, 2015)

BFFM9-QJEM6-95AVW  <<< Radical Roach Deluxe free on Gala...enjoy   

https://www.indiegala.com/store?jboydgolfer

BGI2W-BLJXA-Q33LG <<<Radical Roach

BG44J-ITJTT-6QVVZ <<<Radical Roach


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2015)

Nevemind...... Ill do it another way.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 30, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> "theme Hospital" _*Free On Origin NOW.*_ As of 1/20/15. Enjoy. I don't know the game, but free is fun...Right?


I really wish Bullfrog didn't get consumed by that evil monster known as EA and they updated all of these great oldies.  RIP Syndicate, Theme Hospital, Sim Golf, Theme Park, Dungeon Keeper, Populous, and all of the other one's I'm forgetting because it's way past my bedtime.


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2015)

Star Wars Humble Bundle!

Knights of the Old Republic
Jedi Academy
Dark Forces

$11. 23 atm to unlock (boy that jumped up quickly!)

Knights of the Old Republic II (the better of the two)
Battlefront II
Republic Commando (surpisingly good in great needing of a sequel)

$12 to unlock

Empire at War Gold
The Force Unleashed 1 and 2, I've never played these actually, but now's my chance!

EDIT: BTW, how does the entire "to the developers" thing work in this case? Will ´the money really go to Raven Software and Obsidian ... and where does it go in the case of Dark Forces?

EDIT again: Seems there are no GoG downloads, only Steam keys.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 4, 2015)

Magic Carpet.... loved that one....


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm considering Blackguards 2. Found it on GamersGate sale this weekend, and somehow had missed this game.. Looks to be pretty solid: anyone played it, or the original?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 5, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm considering Blackguards 2. Found it on GamersGate sale this weekend, and somehow had missed this game.. Looks to be pretty solid: anyone played it, or the original?



I played the original, and didn't get on with it (although I must admit I was having a bad day with games). I reckon if I returned with a fresh face and head, it might have actually been pretty cool. Just imagine a cross between Neverwinter Nights roaming and Banner Saga combat style.


----------



## xvi (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone see an early access game called Besiege?

http://imgur.com/t/besiege/zyQ2X


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 5, 2015)

Square Enix sale: http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenixpublisherweekend2015/

I already bought StarTopia and Quantum Conundrum.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> Anyone see an early access game called Besiege?
> 
> http://imgur.com/t/besiege/zyQ2X



No, that's the first I have heard it.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 6, 2015)

xvi said:


> Anyone see an early access game called Besiege?
> 
> http://imgur.com/t/besiege/zyQ2X



Yeah I got the press release back in Janurary, I think it will do well despite not having any real gameplay, because mincing bobblehead soldiers in obscure contraptions looks like fun.


----------



## NightOfChrist (Feb 8, 2015)

Is there anybody can confirm the contents of Eidos Anthology? The page claimed it has 34 games along with all DLCs but after I counted all the games listed on the page there are only 32 games available. I noticed the bundle does not have Tomb Raider: Underworld and Kane and Lynch: Dead Men. Is this limitation only for my country (Japan)? Also what about region lock?


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2015)

Frick said:


> Star Wars Humble Bundle!
> 
> Knights of the Old Republic
> Jedi Academy
> ...



They added Jedi Knight and Jedi Outcast, so now it makes more sense! EDIT: It doesn't seem to include Mysteries of the Sith though... Which is sad because that was a very good expansion, and it was little seen in the days.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2015)

Frick said:


> They added Jedi Knight and Jedi Outcast, so now it makes more sense! EDIT: It doesn't seem to include Mysteries of the Sith though... Which is sad because that was a very good expansion, and it was little seen in the days.



Bought it today on the basis that the extra two games they added made it kinda worth it. Then after I bought it, it turns out I don't own 4 of the 12 games total, so I'll have to gift them out...


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazon has FarCry 4 on sale half off today.


Also, GoG running a sale (up to 80% off) on several things, including their newly added Warner Brothers line.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 13, 2015)

Besieged: it's a short fun game (early access).  I beat it twice inside of 8 hours.  This was my best creation:



I have to run at 15% or less game speed just to make it playable with that 300+ part monstrosity but it is soooooooo worth it. XD




Ahhzz said:


> Amazon has FarCry 4 on sale half off today.


They beat Steam's price!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Also, GoG running a sale (up to 80% off) on several things, including their newly added Warner Brothers line.



I luvs me some GOG! I just don't check in with them often enough for sales.  Thanks for that!

EDIT: Just checked, and two that leap out at me are the adventure game The Void, and F.E.A.R. Platinum are both $5.00 each till Thursday.  FEAR Platinum includes Extraction Point and Perseus Mandate.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They beat Steam's price!



Only for the base game.  FC4 + SP is still the same cost ($60).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2015)

Homefront $4.99
Homefront Collection $6.24
http://store.steampowered.com/app/55100/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 17, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Homefront $4.99
> Homefront Collection $6.24
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/55100/


Is this the remastered one, or are we still waiting on its rekease?

EDIT: I guess it's original, which is a real good deal to rev up excitement before the remastered release!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 17, 2015)

Here is a deal I'm stoked about, something I've been waiting for for quite a while!
*
Zombie Army Trilogy *is coming out March 6. Trilogy includes Nazi Zombie Army 3, the concluding chapter, as well as 1&2 remastered.

Now here's the deal on Steam: it's $45, but if you own both Nazi Zombie Army 1&2, you get 60% off totalling *$17.99*. If you own only 1 or 2, you get 30% off totalling *$31.50*.

I'm stoked, just saw this deal a moment ago and bought it. 



Alternatively, GMG has it for *$36* with code *KPMN32-6VRM69-6INRND* which is a great deal of you don't have any yet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Is this the remastered one, or are we still waiting on its rekease?
> 
> EDIT: I guess it's original, which is a real good deal to rev up excitement before the remastered release!


What do you mean by "remastered?"  Kaos Studio developed Homefront and THQ's stocks dropped 26% shortly after release.  THQ closed Kaos Studio shortly thereafter.  THQ transferred the IP to THQ Montreal and then it went to Crytek UK.  THQ then folded and Crytek bought the rights to Homefront.  Crytek signed a publishing deal with Deep Silver for Homefront: The Revolution (the sequel), Crytek backed out, and now Deep Silver Studios is working on it to be published by Deep Silver for a 2015 release.  There is no "remastered" version.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 17, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What do you mean by "remastered?"  As far as I know, Deep Silver bought it off of defunct THQ in 2013 causing it to get pulled from Steam.  Deep Silver got it back up in 2014 (likely just changing the publisher video).  A sequel to Homefront is being worked on by a studio under Deep Silver.  The game is not even four years old yet so I don't see why it would need to be "remastered."


LOL!! I was thinking Homeworld. I even went to the Steam link and it still didn't even dawn on me.


----------



## cruxis (Feb 17, 2015)

Sega Genesis 50-games Classic Game Pack $2.62
Activates on Steam (5 keys)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AEV8HI2/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2015)

I edited...Homefront is quite the mess.

THQ -> Crytek -> Deep Silver



cruxis said:


> Sega Genesis 50-games Classic Game Pack $2.62
> Activates on Steam (5 keys)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AEV8HI2/?tag=tec06d-20


Alex Kidd in the Enchanted Castle
Alien Soldier
Alien Storm
Altered Beast
Beyond Oasis / The Story of Thor
Bio-Hazard Battle
Bonanza Bros.
Columns
Columns III
Comix Zone
Crack Down
Decap Attack
Dynamite Headdy
Ecco Jr.
Ecco the Dolphin
Ecco: The Tides of Time
ESWAT: City Under Siege
Eternal Champions
Fatal Labyrinth
Flicky
Gain Ground
Galaxy Force II
Golden Axe
Golden Axe 2
Golden Axe 3
Gunstar Heroes
Kid Chameleon
Landstalker: The Treasures of King Nole
Light Crusader
Phantasy Star II
Phantasy Star III: Generations of Doom
Phantasy Star IV: The End of the Millennium
Ristar
Shadow Dancer: The Secret of Shinobi
Shining Force
Shining Force II
Shining in the Darkness
Shinobi III: Return of the Ninja Master
Space Harrier II
Streets of Rage
Streets of Rage 2
Streets of Rage 3
Super Thunder Blade
Sword of Vermilion
The Revenge of Shinobi
VectorMan
Vectorman 2
Virtua Fighter 2
Wonder Boy in Monster World
Wonder Boy III: Monster Lair


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice find Ford ^^


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 17, 2015)

As I have understood the limited news on Homefront 2 though, Deep Silver may still be continuing work on it with Creyengine 2 that Crytec was developing it on. Incidentally, I was playing Homefront when I realized what you had posted about the Homefront deal.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 17, 2015)

lynx29 said:


> Nice find Ford ^^


I just copied what was in the comments at Amazon.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted already, but the The Humble Bundle is pretty great right now:

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 20, 2015)

JazzPunk is on sale for $3.74:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/250260/

Not very long (a few hours at most) but really freakin' funny.  I can't remember the last time a game made me laugh that hard.


----------



## 64K (Feb 22, 2015)

F.E.A.R. on sale for $2.49 on Steam. It's 10 years old and dated graphically but it's a great game with fun weapons and pretty good AI. Good scares at times but it's mostly a shooter. I have replayed it multiple times over the years and for $2.49 it's a heck of a deal. Also 2 expansions with it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 22, 2015)

64K said:


> F.E.A.R. on sale for $2.49 on Steam. It's 10 years old and dated graphically but it's a great game with fun weapons and pretty good AI. Good scares at times but it's mostly a shooter. I have replayed it multiple times over the years and for $2.49 it's a heck of a deal. Also 2 expansions with it.



Wow, it's hard to believe GOG beat them to it 2 weeks ago! Although, to be fair, this Steam deal is $2 cheaper.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 1, 2015)

Any one know any thing about the legitimacy of Rocket Games?

Humble Store has Just Cause 2 for a little less then $4.

edit: Sorry, wrote BL2 GOTY instead of JC2. People probably hate me now.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 1, 2015)

They've up-priced Evolve, so looks legit, but not necessarily a good plan 

edit: And their number one Top Seller is a $50 Steam game card for $60..........


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 2, 2015)

From the information page it looks like a German based company. I'm not sure if it's the exchange rate that makes things look low or something else.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 3, 2015)

gog.com is having a 'double insomnia' promo.  Deals around the clock....limited supply offerings and a chance at free games.

http://www.gog.com/news/half_the_sleep_twice_the_fun_insomnia_returns_to_gogcom

There's also a Live 96 hour Twitch feed during the sale...something I haven't seen before.  These guys are creative, and since I'm woefully ignorant about a lot of the titles they're sampling, I think I might just leave a window open and casually watch them over the next few days.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Mar 4, 2015)

Syndicate (1993 version) is Free on Origin. Played this a lot on my old Amiga back in the day.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2015)

You can get 20% off on Green Man Gaming with the code:
*G20OFF-OVERCL-OCKERS*


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 5, 2015)

STEAMOS Sale.  Looks like about 50 games or so on sale that are headed to SteamOS.

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/steamos_sale

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## z1tu (Mar 5, 2015)

RCoon said:


> You can get 20% off on Green Man Gaming with the code:
> *G20OFF-OVERCL-OCKERS*


Said it doesn't work for me yesterday when I tried :-(


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 5, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> STEAMOS Sale.  Looks like about 50 games or so on sale that are headed to SteamOS.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/steamos_sale
> 
> ...


 
Guess it's time to start getting serious about setting up a Steam Machine.  I've been waiting till the controller is released to begin seriously thinking about it.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 5, 2015)

RTWJunkie....

I agree...the SteamOS box is the path I planned on taking.  Dealing with some health/finance issues at the moment....so, I might have to start out light(aka: piece something together), but I'll take it one piece at a time after some serious hardware planning.

Best,

LC


EDIT:

Steam Boxes now listed on Steam....

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/steam_machines

and the controller....

http://store.steampowered.com/app/353370/


----------



## RCoon (Mar 5, 2015)

z1tu said:


> Said it doesn't work for me yesterday when I tried :-(



Bummer, I hope it's not UK only IP's


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 5, 2015)

*B1CYB0-CLSSD1-ARAAGM*

This last 20% off sale from GMG was extended through tomorrow(3.06.14), the above code should work.

Best,

LC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2015)

Space Run on sale for $3.74:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/275670/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 5, 2015)

500 copies of Shadowrun Dragonfall (going fast) for $5.99:
http://www.gog.com/game/shadowrun_dragonfall_directors_cut


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 7, 2015)

Get Games has a "up to 75% off" shooters sale this weekend: Link

Some notables:
FC3: $7.50
FC4: $40.19
Deus Ex: HR: $5.00
Just Cause 2: $3.75
Kayne & Lynch 2: Dog Days: $2.50
Red Factions Collections: $15

There are a lot more. They also have up to 75% off Company of Hero series and Dawn of War series. Makes Company of Hero 2 $10.

Amazon also has the Civilization Complete Pack for $17. Includes Civ III, IV, and V all of them the complete editions.

Steam has Borderlands 2 GOTY for $10 and both Steam and Amazon have the Pre Sequal for $30.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 9, 2015)

mastrdrver said:


> Amazon also has the Civilization Complete Pack for $17. Includes Civ III, IV, and V all of them the complete editions.


Good thing I got that humble bundle, that was a great deal


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 12, 2015)

Steam is having an 'Ubisoft Weekend' Sale....up to 75% off from March 12th through the 16th.

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_weekend/

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## xorbe (Mar 12, 2015)

If you "wishlist" something on GOG, it just might give you a small discount immediately.

The Steam Ubisoft weekend, FC4 Gold (+ season pass + limited edition) is $54


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 12, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Steam is having an 'Ubisoft Weekend' Sale....up to 75% off from March 12th through the 16th.



Thanks so much.  Picked up Valiant Hearts: The Great War. 

I've been looking for something from the Great War.


----------



## denixius (Mar 12, 2015)

*Steam
*
Payday 2

Price: $5.99 (80% Off)


Child of Light

Price: $5.09 (66% Off)

Shelter 2

Price: $13.49 (10% Off)


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 12, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Child of Light
> 
> Price: $5.09 (66% Off)




Picked up this as well.  My boys should love it.  Gotta stay away from this thread!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2015)

Ive been wondering when Humble Bundle will get off of theyre butts and start  a new bundle, its been quite a while since the Square Enix one ended, and nothing since.....My giveaway bone is itching...

**Edited*/** that sounds REALLU wrong...


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 12, 2015)

HossHuge said:


> Picked up this as well.  My boys should love it.  Gotta stay away from this thread!!



Rayman Legends is a great pickup if you can swing it.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 12, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> Rayman Legends is a great pickup if you can swing it.



Already have it!  Told my little men they have to finish Origins first.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2015)

Does Uru Complete Chronicles http://store.steampowered.com/app/63650/  run on windows 8.1?


----------



## denixius (Mar 12, 2015)

Alien: Isolation 66% off on Green Man Gaming.
Price: $16.99

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/tr/en/pc/games/action/alien-isolation/


----------



## RCoon (Mar 13, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> My giveaway bone is itching.



Keep your eyes on NextPowerUP! this weekend and next


----------



## 64K (Mar 13, 2015)

For anyone that has Titanfall, the $25 Season Pass is now free for a while.

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/...-one-year-anniversary-makes-season-pass-free/


----------



## denixius (Mar 13, 2015)

G2A.com's Paypal exclusive sales: www.g2a.com/paypalsale
Also Kinguin's friday the 13th sales: http://www.kinguin.net/friday-13-th


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> G2A.com's Paypal exclusive sales: www.g2a.com/paypalsale



One of the best deals I see there is Unreal Tournament 3 for $2.32. That's a heck of a deal for great multiplayer shooting.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 13, 2015)

64K said:


> For anyone that has Titanfall, the $25 Season Pass is now free for a while.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/...-one-year-anniversary-makes-season-pass-free/


The season pass is now free for ever! 



stinger608 said:


> One of the best deals I see there is Unreal Tournament 3 for $2.32. That's a heck of a deal for great multiplayer shooting.



Can someone explain to me what the hell g2a is doing with their "shield" service? Looks like they're giving you 30 days free and then you pay 1$ per month for it? I wanted to buy UT 3 but when I saw that I just got annoyed...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 16, 2015)

z1tu said:


> what the hell g2a is doing with their "shield" service?



G2A buy mostly from the "grey" market, which is not 100% legal in most cases. In the event your key is invalid, or gets blacklisted by the publisher, they will offer a refund provided you paid the "Shield" fee, which is like 79pence or 1 dollar. Basically they are aware their keys are mostly dubious, and will only provide a refund if you pay into their pockets in the event of blacklisting. They get away with it because they're in China.


----------



## z1tu (Mar 16, 2015)

RCoon said:


> G2A buy mostly from the "grey" market, which is not 100% legal in most cases. In the event your key is invalid, or gets blacklisted by the publisher, they will offer a refund provided you paid the "Shield" fee, which is like 79pence or 1 dollar. Basically they are aware their keys are mostly dubious, and will only provide a refund if you pay into their pockets in the event of blacklisting. They get away with it because they're in China.


I know what the service is, I use different sites similar to G2A that do the same thing. I was asking what the hell are they doing, turning it into a monthly service? When I went to buy Unreal Tournament 3 from the paypal offer, it had shield activated and said "free for 30 days, 1 euro per month afterwards" or something of the sort. Now this used to be on a transaction basis, not monthly...


----------



## RCoon (Mar 16, 2015)

z1tu said:


> turning it into a monthly service



Lol. Probably trying to make some money because Valve is axing the regional key skullduggery.


----------



## denixius (Mar 16, 2015)

Don't miss.

http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_electronic_arts_130315

http://store.steampowered.com/search/?specials=1&os=win

I wanted to post Kinguin's deals, but I can't open the site. I don't know why.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 16, 2015)

So sad seeing SimCity 4 on there.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2015)

It's actually a good thing! Think of it as extra life for a good game! Probably alot who would never have played it get exposed to the city-building genre, and that is a good thing.

I bought it off GOG a year ago and it plays wonderfully, without any EA interference.


----------



## denixius (Mar 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> So sad seeing SimCity 4 on there.



How about 2000? 



rtwjunkie said:


> It's actually a good thing! Think of it as extra life for a good game! Probably alot who would never have played it get exposed to the city-building genre, and that is a good thing.
> 
> I bought it off GOG a year ago and it plays wonderfully, without any EA interference.



I suggest also Nox on GOG.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 16, 2015)

2000 fits on GOG being almost two decades old.  SimCity 4 is barely a decade old.  It's also insulting that the last, true SimCity sequel came out so long ago.  Why did EA reinvent the wheel not once (SimCity Societies), but twice (SimCity)?  EA should dig the source code out for SimCity 3000 Unlimited and task a team with updating the graphics, making it multithreaded, and adding multiplayer.  I suspect it would sell really well.  EA needs to stop trying to fix what isn't broken.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 17, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 2000 fits on GOG being almost two decades old.  SimCity 4 is barely a decade old.  It's also insulting that the last, true SimCity sequel came out so long ago.  Why did EA reinvent the wheel not once (SimCity Societies), but twice (SimCity)?  EA should dig the source code out for SimCity 3000 Unlimited and task a team with updating the graphics, making it multithreaded, and adding multiplayer.  I suspect it would sell really well.  EA needs to stop trying to fix what isn't broken.



No sense waiting on EA to do something they never will:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2015/03/14/cities-skylines-succeeds-where-eas-simcity-failed/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm still counting down the days until EA folds.  Properties like Populous and Black & White could be revived by 22cans, Will Wright could maybe buy back SimCity, The Sims, and Spore, Ubisoft might be interested in Need for Speed, and so on.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm still counting down the days until EA folds.  Properties like Populous and Black & White could be revived by 22cans, Will Wright could maybe buy back SimCity, The Sims, and Spore, Ubisoft might be interested in Need for Speed, and so on.


 
I'd be ok with that, as long as I still have the ability to play Mass Effect series and Crysis series.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 18, 2015)

Can I interest you gentlemen?

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/19310/nextpowerup-and-tinybuild-announce-boid-giveaway.html

First of more to come


----------



## happita (Mar 18, 2015)

Transistor, from the makers of the game Bastion, is on sale for $6.79 on Steam. From what I hear it is an amazing game.


----------



## 64K (Mar 18, 2015)

For anyone that doesn't know about this site. They fairly frequently do give aways. Right now it's for a bundle. Sometimes they say it's only for residents in the UK though.

http://www.pcgamesn.com/we-ve-20-bundle-stars-bundles-worth-just-under-100-to-give-away-want-one


----------



## denixius (Mar 19, 2015)

Legend of Grimrock Saga Up to -53%

http://www.gog.com/promo/legend_of_grimrock_series_promo_180315


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Can I interest you gentlemen?
> 
> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/19310/nextpowerup-and-tinybuild-announce-boid-giveaway.html
> 
> First of more to come


I don't bookface.



happita said:


> Transistor, from the makers of the game Bastion, is on sale for $6.79 on Steam. From what I hear it is an amazing game.


It's not.  Bastion was 10 times better.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Can I interest you gentlemen?
> 
> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/19310/nextpowerup-and-tinybuild-announce-boid-giveaway.html
> 
> First of more to come




Nice....


----------



## RCoon (Mar 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't bookface.



Provided development goes well, we won't be using the FB platform for giveaways ever again!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 20, 2015)

2K 10th Anniversary Publisher Sale...

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2k_publisher_weekend/

Up to 80% off entire catalog.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## RCoon (Mar 20, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> 2K 10th Anniversary Publisher Sale...
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2k_publisher_weekend/
> 
> ...



For a linear shooter with crazy mechanics and just plain awesome, I really enjoyed The Darkness II!


----------



## 64K (Mar 20, 2015)

2K is having a Steam sale this weekend to celebrate their 10th anniversary.

Civilization III, IV and V and all expansion packs and DLC is 75% off this weekend.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 20, 2015)

I am looking on the Bioshock3 season pass... Are the DLC's worth it?


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 20, 2015)

Hellava a lotta total war....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 20, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> I am looking on the Bioshock3 season pass... Are the DLC's worth it?


Oh yes, definately!!!!! If you really want to understand Bioshock 1, you need the Infinite DLC!


----------



## xvi (Mar 21, 2015)

Picking up Sid Meier's Pirates! at least. It's a really fun casual game, especially for $2.50. Probably pick up Civ IV Complete too since I'm missing it.
Seems like a half decent sale.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2015)

xvi said:


> Picking up Sid Meier's Pirates! at least. It's a really fun casual game, especially for $2.50. Probably pick up Civ IV Complete too since I'm missing it.
> Seems like a half decent sale.


I've not been able to get it to even install on W8.1. So sad ..


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 21, 2015)

Currently downloading Tesla Effect from a recent GOG sale, thought I'd look around while I was doing so.  Feels rather nice to have a machine that is capable of playing a game or two after being without for quite some time....

Square Enix Weekend Sale at GamersGate(March 19-23)

http://www.gamersgate.com/campaign/226/square-enix-weekend

Rockstar Game Sale at Greenman Gaming(Up to 83% off)

http://www.greenmangaming.com/rockstar-titles/

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2015)

F.E.A.R. 2 and the Reborn DLC are 60% off this weekend at GOG!  It will cost you $5.99.

http://www.gog.com/game/fear_2_project_origin_reborn


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 23, 2015)

Is it worth to pick up Tropico 5 with 75% off Steam (no DLC) ? 
I already own Tropico 4 and just bought Cities Skylines
Or is it a waste to buy Tropico 5 without DLC's?


----------



## 64K (Mar 23, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Is it worth to pick up Tropico 5 with 75% off Steam (no DLC) ?
> I already own Tropico 4 and just bought Cities Skylines
> Or is it a waste to buy Tropico 5 without DLC's?



If you like the series then $10 for the game is probably as good as it's going to get. I would wait until the Steam Summer Sale to get any DLC. I added all the DLC up and it's $44. That's too much imo. You can pick up 4 AAA games on a big sale for that much money if they've been out for a few years.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 23, 2015)

Lots of good deals this week on Steam:
Deponia: The Complete Journey 66% off
Arma 3 50% off
7 Days to Die 40% off
Zombie Driver HD *80% off*
Two Worlds Collection *87% off*
A Valley Without Wind 1 & 2 75% off
Signal Ops *80% off*


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 24, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_1126...=11265226011&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=tec06d-20

Evolve on Amazon, 33% off.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 24, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Lots of good deals this week on Steam:
> Deponia: The Complete Journey 66% off
> Arma 3 50% off
> 7 Days to Die 40% off
> ...




Never played the Two Worlds RPG's, but that collection also includes a little game called Two Worlds Castle Defense, and it is the funnest game I have ever played in my life, spent countless hours in it... wish they made a sequel.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2015)

The Two Worlds games are decent.  I want to play Two Worlds II multiplayer but have never gotten around to it.  For that price though, no one can really go wrong.


----------



## GLD (Mar 25, 2015)

Midweekmadness on Steam. Metal Gear Solid V: ground Zeros %50 off. $9.99 atm.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 25, 2015)

you can pre-order rainbow six siege on amazon, they will email you closed beta code within 3 minutes, then cancel the pre-order, and since its a pre-order your card wont be charged.  just remember to cancel the game order after you redeem the code, cheers


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2015)

lynx29 said:


> you can pre-order rainbow six siege on amazon, they will email you closed beta code within 3 minutes, then cancel the pre-order, and since its a pre-order your card wont be charged.  just remember to cancel the game order after you redeem the code, cheers



For PC or consoles?


----------



## Eroda (Mar 25, 2015)

Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate - Deluxe Edition for 5€/$5.52
Haegemonia: The Solon Heritage (one of the best sci-fi RTS for me) for 1.24€/$1.36 
Meridian: New World for 14,99€/$16.46
Battlefield Hardline (global region) for 35.75€/$39.25


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 25, 2015)

RCoon said:


> For PC or consoles?



I only tried it for PC and it worked, some people on OCN told me about it.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 25, 2015)

First non-Facebook giveaway on TPU/NPU!

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/195...ntertainment-announce-grim-dawn-giveaway.html

Good Luck!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 25, 2015)

RCoon said:


> First non-Facebook giveaway on TPU/NPU!
> 
> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/195...ntertainment-announce-grim-dawn-giveaway.html
> 
> Good Luck!


Rockin' from the RCoon!!!

I had to pass this up on KS: I had waaay too much money sunk in projects there.... Wish myself Luck!!!
]


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

Bundle Stars has a decent bundle for* $2. 
*
Includes:

System Shock 2
Magicka
Tropico 4 Steam Special Edition
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky
Mount & Blade: With Fire and Sword
Deponia
To the Moon
Prime World: Defenders


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 25, 2015)

STALKER Alert   Great game at twice the price!!!


----------



## Eroda (Mar 26, 2015)

Deals for today...

F.E.A.R Bundle - 7.85€
Darkout - 2.99€
Ship Simulator Extremes (the best war-ship simulator for me) - 4.83€
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger - 3.74€
Rebot 2.0 Bundle - 3€
Pillars of Eternity Hero Edition (awesome old school RPG)- 26,6€


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2015)

Eroda said:


> Deals for today...
> 
> F.E.A.R Bundle - 7.85€
> Darkout - 2.99€
> ...



Already had my Pillars of Eternity on pre-order


----------



## Eroda (Mar 26, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Already had my Pillars of Eternity on pre-order



Me too...  Waiting it..  I think I'll love it..


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 26, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Already had my Pillars of Eternity on pre-order



I backed it for $25, its unencrypting right now... can't wait


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 26, 2015)

lynx29 said:


> I backed it for $25, its unencrypting right now... can't wait


Same here: I'm a GoG type of guy, so had to wait for it to download, but I'll grab it this evening, and mix my evenings with Bioshock, Boid, and Pillars 


Another bonus to the GoG thing. I can log onto the site here at work, grab the files faster than at home (about 3 times the bandwidth), and have them available from my thumb drive when I get home, instead of having to download it once I get home. I can be RPGing along quite merrily almost as soon as I get home , and I don't have to pull my home bandwidth away from "She" doing her CPA studies


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 26, 2015)

Another Publisher's sale going on this weekend at Steam...

This time around it's SEGA.

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/sega_publisher_weekend_2015/

Been playing Borderlands 2 for the last few days.  Got all of the expansions during the last sale...but I'm literally getting it handed to me in the Wildlife Exploitation Reserve.  These acid spewing winged things are smoking me left and right.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2015)

Everyone buy Alpha Protocol!

...it's not on there!?! WTF SEGA!?!

...oh, it's being quietly discounted.




Liquid Cool said:


> Been playing Borderlands 2 for the last few days. Got all of the expansions during the last sale...but I'm literally getting it handed to me in the Wildlife Exploitation Reserve.  These acid spewing winged things are smoking me left and right.


Really?  It's the witch doctors that make Wildlife Exploitation Reserve the hardest part of the entire game (ridiculous amounts of HP and they level up everyone around them--but that also leads to insane loot if you can handle them).    I think that's my favorite DLC though because of how it ends.  Best. Ending. EVAR!


----------



## BumbleBee (Mar 26, 2015)

Valkyria Chronicles is a good game.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 26, 2015)

Ooo, didn't even realize that was on there.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 27, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Been playing Borderlands 2 for the last few days. Got all of the expansions during the last sale...but I'm literally getting it handed to me in the Wildlife Exploitation Reserve. These acid spewing winged things are smoking me left and right.



WillowTree (sp savegame editor) ... it's great after you get tired of grinding!  Frankly I much prefer exploring the maps.  About 33% through BL: TPS.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2015)

Squenix's Easter Surprise was up yesterday! £3.99 pre-order for "£40 RRP" worth of games/offers. Obviously it's definitely not worth £40.

Article:
http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/19626/square-enix-announces-easter-surprise.html

Deal:
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/em...-download/The-Square-Enix-Easter-Surprise.php


----------



## Eroda (Mar 27, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Squenix's Easter Surprise was up yesterday! £3.99 pre-order for "£40 RRP" worth of games/offers. Obviously it's definitely not worth £40.
> 
> Article:
> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/19626/square-enix-announces-easter-surprise.html
> ...


 Wauuu!!! ITANFALL PLAY ARTS KAI -Atlas 127,99€ WTF!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Squenix's Easter Surprise was up yesterday! £3.99 pre-order for "£40 RRP" worth of games/offers. Obviously it's definitely not worth £40.
> 
> Article:
> http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/19626/square-enix-announces-easter-surprise.html
> ...


90% says that is the Hitman Collection (Codename 47, Silent Assassin, Contracts, Blood Money, Absolution).

Also, that link takes me to Square Enix's storefront.  Searching for Easter Surprise gets: "Your search did not match any products."  Maybe not available in USA?  Actually, I'm pretty sure of it seeing how emae_uk and store.eu appears in the URL.  It takes me to store.na.


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Alien Isolation 12.99


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 90% says that is the Hitman Collection (Codename 47, Silent Assassin, Contracts, Blood Money, Absolution).
> 
> Also, that link takes me to Square Enix's storefront.  Searching for Easter Surprise gets: "Your search did not match any products."  Maybe not available in USA?  Actually, I'm pretty sure of it seeing how emae_uk and store.eu appears in the URL.  It takes me to store.na.



Google Squenix Easter Surprise I guess. I could only find prices for UK and EU though when I was writing that article :/


----------



## Eroda (Mar 27, 2015)

SK-1 said:


> Alien Isolation 12.99


Where?? I´ve found it from 11.50€


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 27, 2015)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/214490/


----------



## Eroda (Mar 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/214490/


 
Oh ok... Steam, perfect then.


----------



## erixx (Mar 27, 2015)

Steam sales:
FLight Simulator X + addons on sale
DCS World has some addons on sale


----------



## Frick (Mar 27, 2015)

EUIV is €9.99 at Humble Bundle, CK 2 is €7.99.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 27, 2015)

Greenman Gaming still has the Rockstar Game Sale going(up to 83% off).  Although...you can now check out the

Nordic Titles(up to 80% off)...

http://www.greenmangaming.com/nordic-deals/

and...Bethesda Titles(up to 75% off) that are on sale...

http://www.greenmangaming.com/bethesda-titles/

or...the VIP section has the Wolfenstein pre-order for 15.99...

http://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/

If anyone sees Orcs Must Die 2 on sale anywhere, please mention it.  I'm looking to add a few games to an Acer Switch 10.

Borderlands 2 comments...Think of the very first time you played Borderlands...then you'll have my level of experience.  I'm on a first run through the game and have absolutely no level of expertise...heck, I'm lost half the time.   I say this so you can see where I'm coming from when I repeat myself....I'm getting my hat handed to me so bad in this Wildlife preserve I can't get through it.  These bat demon things that shoot acid and the other scorpion looking things that shoot 'fiery darts' from their tales?  Some of them disappear before I can shoot them...at any rate, they're having a good time killing me.

I'm almost out of money to regenerate.  I had 8,000 in cash,  and now I'm down to 2,500.  So, after all of this punishment, I'm basically thinking I must be trying to kill them with the wrong kind of gun or something.  

It's right before I get to mordecai's bird(bloodwing)...I get stuck in this big area where I can't get through the large doors for awhile...and between the huge waves of robots and the bat demon scorpion horde...I get stuck.  It's becoming laughable, I probably should make a viral video on how inept my Borderland skills are....it IS becoming quite amusing.  Of that...I am sure.

Have a GREAT weekend,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (Mar 28, 2015)

GoG:

System Shock 2 - €2.79
Fahrenheit (Indigo Prophecy) - €2.79
Psychonauts - €2.79

All very much worth it.



Liquid Cool said:


> and...Bethesda Titles(up to 75% off) that are on sale...
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/bethesda-titles/



Fallout 3 GOTY is £3.74, Fallout NV Ultimate is £14 something. Harruumph.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Borderlands 2 comments...Think of the very first time you played Borderlands...then you'll have my level of experience.  I'm on a first run through the game and have absolutely no level of expertise...heck, I'm lost half the time.   I say this so you can see where I'm coming from when I repeat myself....I'm getting my hat handed to me so bad in this Wildlife preserve I can't get through it.  These bat demon things that shoot acid and the other scorpion looking things that shoot 'fiery darts' from their tales?  Some of them disappear before I can shoot them...at any rate, they're having a good time killing me.


Then run away as fast as you can.  With out really good guns and level 25+ piled on to your character, you don't have a chance.



Liquid Cool said:


> I'm almost out of money to regenerate.  I had 8,000 in cash,  and now I'm down to 2,500.  So, after all of this punishment, I'm basically thinking I must be trying to kill them with the wrong kind of gun or something.


It isn't game over if you run out of cash; it just doesn't cost anything anymore.  It reduces your cash as a death penalty.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 28, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Then run away as fast as you can.



Probably the best advice I've gotten yet!  

I finally got in my new slick Intel Pro series SSD for my laptop and I botched the install(but good), going to have to try to figure out another way to get everything else transferred over.  Then...back to the Borderlands.  Great game...or at least it's one of those games that keeps me coming back for more punishment.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Eroda (Mar 30, 2015)

More PC deals for today...

The Bridge (one of the best puzzles game) from 2.99€ (Indiegala)

Valkyria Chronicles (awesome game) from 6.80€ (GamersGate)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Legendary Edition (Best RPG ever) 10,19€ (GreenMangaming)

LEGO THE HOBBIT from 5€ (Bundlestar)

LEGO THE LORD OF THE RINGS from 5.03€ (Bundlestar)

And the more expected game 2015 GTA V Grand theft auto 5 from 39€


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 2, 2015)

From Russia With Love:  Russian Titles on Sale at GOG.com

http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_pr...utm_content=game_subject&utm_campaign=russian

UBISOFT WEEK:  April 2-10 with 48 hour deals in between.  Looks like Assassin Creed is up first.

http://www.gamersgate.com/campaign/242/ubisoft-week

'Finally received' a motherboard(donation) to start setting up my steam/linux box...an oldy but goody.  DFI LanParty MI P55-T36.  Pretty sure the last mini-itx board and probably the last motherboard released from DFI.   I'll toss a few photos in the nostalgia pc parts photo section this weekend...

One part down...still a few to go.....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 3, 2015)

I received this e-mail earlier today...I forgot to add it to my original post.

GreenManGaming is having a HOLIDAY MADNESS Sale - 7 games for a $1.  Although, there seems to be several different packages to choose from.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/easte...edium=email&utm_campaign=HolidayMadness020415

If anyone that has quite a bit of knowledge on these smaller titles(indie games, GOG etc...) and knows if there are any side scrollers or games that would be good on a tablet...please speak up.  I've given myself up as hopeless when trying to keep up with these lesser known titles.  I'm the guy that looks at a GOG sale and I think to myself...when the heck did ALL of these games come out?  I've never heard of any of them.  I feel like everyone else belongs to some gamers club...and I didn't get the invite.

,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  Still looking for the 'Orcs Must Die' series if anyone sees it around on sale.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 3, 2015)

GOG is running a sale on over 35 Russian games for the next 4 days: http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_from_russian_with_love_020415

Included are Men of War, King's Bounty games, Blitzkrieg 1 and 2, Silent Storm 2, IL-2 Sturmovic, Soldiers: Heroes of WW2, All three STALKER games (technically Ukrainian).  Most are 50% off.

Also, it appears the STALKER series are all part of the "reclaim your game" theme GOG has started.  You enter the game key from your heavily DRM'ed physical copy, and you get the Digital DRM-free versions on GOG!  More games will be added.

Additionally, Act of War Gold Edition is now available on GOG.  It's not on sale, but is only 9.99. http://www.gog.com/game/act_of_war_gold_edition

Finally, three different versions of the new Pillars of Eternity are available: Hero Edition, Champion Edition, and Royal Edition.  All DRM-free of course and yours forever to install on as many of your PC's as you want.
http://www.gog.com/game/pillars_of_eternity_royal_edition
http://www.gog.com/game/pillars_of_eternity_champion_edition
http://www.gog.com/game/pillars_of_eternity_hero_edition

Also, I discovered the other day that two of my old favorites have been added to the library, Indiana Jones and the Emperor's Tomb, and Star Wars Rogue Squadron.
http://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_rogue_squadron_3d
http://www.gog.com/game/indiana_jones_and_the_emperors_tomb


----------



## manofthem (Apr 6, 2015)

Space Hack is free on *IndieGala*, need to scroll down a bit on that link, enter your email and join their Steam group.  Not too sure about this game; it typically costs $1 and the reviews are mixed, but maybe it's worth a free shot


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 9, 2015)

All Witcher games, *1* (Enhanced Edition Director's Cut), *2*, and the *Adventure game* are 80% off for the next 15 hours on GOG.com!

http://www.gog.com/promo/the_witcher_saga_special_promo_070415

Also, IF you want to, you can get the Witcher 3 Expansion Pass on GOG for 24.99 on pre-order (or buy later after you see reviews).  These two DLC are the paid ones, and really are more like Ye Expansion Packs of Old (remember those days, some of you?)  One will be 10 hours of additional play, the other 20...that's 30 hours of additional gameplay for $24.99 in all-new lands from the main story, so not critical.  This is unlike many other games in which you are missing part of the story without a main DLC.

GOG says they are there if you want them.  Many mainstream games don't even have half that number of hours!  http://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_3_wild_hunt_expansion_pass
This is in addition to the 13 Free DLC's that will be offered.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 10, 2015)

Games Rocket has Sniper: Ghost Warrior - Gold Edition on sale for 1.95...

http://us.gamesrocket.com/download/Sniper-Ghost-Warrior-Gold-Edition.html

followed up by Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 for 3.95...

http://us.gamesrocket.com/download/Sniper-Ghost-Warrior-2.html

Bundle Stars has the whole F.E.A.R series including DLC for 7.99...

http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/fear-bundle/

At Games Rocket there is a game on sale for 3.95 called Alien Rage...has anyone given it a go?  

Just settling in for my first run at The Vanishing of Ethan Carter...

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 10, 2015)

GOG is having a 75% off sale on all games in its Ubisoft collection for this weekend, starting today: http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_ubiverse_100415


----------



## pigulici (Apr 10, 2015)

It said that you need uplay account only for multiplayer part...


----------



## scevism (Apr 10, 2015)

GTA V
http://www.instant-gaming.com/en/186-buy-key-grand-theft-auto-v-bonus/

MORTAL KOMBAT X
http://www.instant-gaming.com/en/411-buy-key-steam-mortal-kombat-x-goro-dlc/


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2015)

scevism said:


> GTA IV
> http://www.instant-gaming.com/en/186-buy-key-grand-theft-auto-v-bonus/



You mean GTA V


----------



## scevism (Apr 10, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> You mean GTA V


Yep my bad


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 10, 2015)

scevism said:


> GTA V
> http://www.instant-gaming.com/en/186-buy-key-grand-theft-auto-v-bonus/
> 
> MORTAL KOMBAT X
> http://www.instant-gaming.com/en/411-buy-key-steam-mortal-kombat-x-goro-dlc/


Says sold out for me....


----------



## scevism (Apr 10, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Says sold out for me....


Gotta be quick. I'm sure more will be up for sale just keep checking.


----------



## happita (Apr 10, 2015)

scevism said:


> GTA V
> http://www.instant-gaming.com/en/186-buy-key-grand-theft-auto-v-bonus/
> 
> MORTAL KOMBAT X
> http://www.instant-gaming.com/en/411-buy-key-steam-mortal-kombat-x-goro-dlc/



How is MKX that cheap? Seems a little fishy and it reminds me of Steam deleting certain games from people's accounts because of illegal key redemption (whether gifted or not). Can anyone vouch that this site sells legit keys?


----------



## scevism (Apr 10, 2015)

happita said:


> How is MKX that cheap? Seems a little fishy and it reminds me of Steam deleting certain games from people's accounts because of illegal key redemption (whether gifted or not). Can anyone vouch that this site sells legit keys?


I've used it a couple of times now last purchase was far cry 4 no problems.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 11, 2015)

happita said:


> How is MKX that cheap? Seems a little fishy and it reminds me of Steam deleting certain games from people's accounts because of illegal key redemption (whether gifted or not). Can anyone vouch that this site sells legit keys?



If you want a different option, Get Games has MKX 15% off and the Premium version 20% off: Link

They're also having a Batman sale which includes Arkham Night. Most are 75% off and Arkham Night is 20% off: Link


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2015)

happita said:


> How is MKX that cheap? Seems a little fishy and it reminds me of Steam deleting certain games from people's accounts because of illegal key redemption (whether gifted or not). Can anyone vouch that this site sells legit keys?


Not very likely. I'm done with using these "iffy" 3rd party key sellers, especially with discounts that are a bit too much.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm with erocker on this one...then again, I'm also paranoid...

I took a look at a few of the titles and the prices seemed to good to be true.  I won't repeat the old saying...

Have a good weekend,

Liquid Cool


----------



## silkstone (Apr 11, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> I'm with erocker on this one...then again, I'm also paranoid...
> 
> I took a look at a few of the titles and the prices seemed to good to be true.  I won't repeat the old saying...
> 
> ...



Apparently GTA V isn't region locked by steam. I have a friend who purchased a good few copies of GTA V for $45 (local price, tho it's $50 now) for friends in the EU/US


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Space Hack is free on *IndieGala*, need to scroll down a bit on that link, enter your email and join their Steam group.  Not too sure about this game; it typically costs $1 and the reviews are mixed, but maybe it's worth a free shot




Another free game on *Indiegala*, this time a game called Battlepaths. After clicking the first link to Indiegala's site, scroll down towards the bottom, enter your email, and join their Steam group. Again, no idea about the game (other than initially thinking it said Battletoads ), but it's free  

ALL FREE KEYS GONE


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Another free game on *Indiegala*, this time a game called Battlepaths. After clicking the first link to Indiegala's site, scroll down towards the bottom, enter your email, and join their Steam group. Again, no idea about the game (other than initially thinking it said Battletoads ), but it's free


made me join the group, and then tells me "No more keys left"   Thanks tho MoT!! Game actually looks kinda cute


----------



## manofthem (Apr 12, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> made me join the group, and then tells me "No more keys left"   Thanks tho MoT!! Game actually looks kinda cute



Thanks for the update, just edited my post.  I should have checked it last night before posting


----------



## RCoon (Apr 12, 2015)

happita said:


> How is MKX that cheap? Seems a little fishy and it reminds me of Steam deleting certain games from people's accounts because of illegal key redemption (whether gifted or not). Can anyone vouch that this site sells legit keys?



I know I'm extremely late to the party on this one, but these sites are typically based in China, and purchase game keys from resellers who either obtain keys on the Grey Market, buy them with stolen Debit/Credit cards, or purchase keys through dubious currency exchange methods, often obtaining the game from a country where the currency is cheapest. This is why Steam has started region locking a tonne of games to specific areas of the world.

G2A also advertises excessively cheap prices by not factoring in VAT, and offering a rather small tiny hidden tickbox that says "I confirm I'm not in [X Country] and don't pay VAT". A rather easy and unfortunate way of putting you on the wrong side of the law in terms of tax evasion.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 14, 2015)

GOG's Bundle Tower promo started. New bundle deals every 24 hours

http://www.gog.com/news/bundle_tower_promo


----------



## MakeDeluxe (Apr 14, 2015)

Humblebundle.com seems to be having Origin Bundle going on yet again. Although the only good games in my opinion are Dragon Age Origins and Mass Effect 2


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2015)

MakeDeluxe said:


> Humblebundle.com seems to be having Origin Bundle going on yet again. Although the only good games in my opinion are Dragon Age Origins and Mass Effect 2



FALSE!!!  Medal of Honor Warchest is included!!! link

Oh man thanks for sharing, I'm so buying that right now, very excited about that MoH deal!



Edit:
Just as an FYI on the Origin 2 Bundle

All games are linked to 1 key in Origin: 1 key gets all games.

However you also get 4 Steam keys for the following games: Dragon Age Origins, Dead Space 2, Bejeweled 3, and Mass Effect 2


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 14, 2015)

I have Age of Wonders III on my wishlist, and apparently it's on SteamSale right now lowest price so far , if anyone else likes the series.
To make it better for those of us not overly fond of Steam, *GoG brings the heat!* Same price there 

Ooo, stealth edit: GoG has a _better_ price than steam on the Deluxe edition   only $1.50 more!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> FALSE!!! Medal of Honor Warchest is included!!! link



I'm right there with you....picked up a bundle.  

Wondering what next Tuesday will bring?  

Best,

LC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2015)

Garden Warfare for $5 is worth it to me.  I have everything else, unfortunately.


----------



## xvi (Apr 15, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Garden Warfare for $5 is worth it to me.  I have everything else, unfortunately.


That's what I'm eyeballing too. Surprised it's in a bundle like this so soon.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 16, 2015)

> FALSE!!! Medal of Honor Warchest is included!!! link
> 
> Oh man thanks for sharing, I'm so buying that right now, very excited about that MoH deal!


Just an heads up:
MEDAL OF HONOR ALLIED ASSAULT™ WAR CHEST*   (NOTE: Multiplayer unavailable for this title)*


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 16, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Just an heads up:
> MEDAL OF HONOR ALLIED ASSAULT™ WAR CHEST*   (NOTE: Multiplayer unavailable for this title)*


fuck i should learn to read more carefully


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I have Age of Wonders III on my wishlist, and apparently it's on SteamSale right now lowest price so far , if anyone else likes the series.
> To make it better for those of us not overly fond of Steam, *GoG brings the heat!* Same price there
> 
> Ooo, stealth edit: GoG has a _better_ price than steam on the Deluxe edition   only $1.50 more!


 
Just saw last night this great price is still in effect at GOG!  The AOW III Deluxe Edition is only $14.99, which is $30.00 off or 67%!!


----------



## Frick (Apr 17, 2015)

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/28756/

Endless Space for €5.99, €6.99 with the expansion Disharmony!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 17, 2015)

GamersGate is running a Spring Sale:

http://www.gamersgate.com/offers

Ubisoft is also running a Spring Sale but I was having a helluva time trying to navigate their site to fish out a link for you fellas.  The site looked like it was down.
I ended up just bypassing the website altogether and accessed the sale through the 'Shop' section inside of Uplay.  There we're quite a few popular titles on sale.  Some quite cheap...especially the Batman, NFS, and Dead Space titles.  I picked up Crysis 3 for $6.80(activated on Origin).

If anyone has purchased the Metro 2033 Redux....is it worth it?  I keep seeing it on sale...I'm really only interested in the first one because the Redux came out close to Metro: Last Light...I don't see how it could be improved so much?  I don't know.  Although...with the first one, is there any actual added content or did it just receive a graphics update?  If it's just the graphics, I'd probably pass....my laptop can run Metro fine, but not with too much eye candy....

Have a GREAT weekend!

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  Wanted to mention...I saw a long thread on Steam last evening.  All the people who pre-ordered/purchased their Sniper Elite 3 keys from Simply CD Keys had their games pulled.  Made for an interesting read, although in the end...I believe they we're reimbursed.

http://www.simplycdkeys.com/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Steam currently has the State of Decay Year One edition on sale. This includes new mechanics, new missions, more characters, new combat dynamics, and full HD rendering. The game releases April 28th. It is 29.99, but all current owners can pick it up for 33% , which works out to about $20.00.
http://store.steampowered.com/app/329430/


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2015)

Frick said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/28756/
> 
> Endless Space for €5.99, €6.99 with the expansion Disharmony!


very good game. highly recommended.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 17, 2015)

Big Humble Bundle RPG sale this weekend!  Witcher 2 EE $5, Wasteland 2 $20, Darksiders, Grimrock, etc, etc, etc!


----------



## manofthem (Apr 17, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Just an heads up:
> MEDAL OF HONOR ALLIED ASSAULT™ WAR CHEST*   (NOTE: Multiplayer unavailable for this title)*



What? Lame! 

I played the first mission of the campaign the other night, good old fun. Didn't try multi. 

I'm confused as to why it's a no go, unless it's because it used gamespy from back in the day. LAN must work though. I played on a LAN late last year with this game (not Origin version, disk version) without any issue.


----------



## Frick (Apr 18, 2015)

http://www.gog.com/game/anachronox

€2.39. Well worth it.

http://www.moddb.com/games/anachronox

aaaand there's a dev for the game who made some patches, which among other things includes a speed up feature. If you've ever played a JRPG, you know what that means. Also a widescreen mod.

And Planescape Torment is about €3 something, you need that too if you haven't already, then you go through this guide and marvel at how fukken gorgoues the textures are. Don't go for the restored content at first though, and at max res you actually loose some details imo (because things become sort of zoomed out). I run at 1280 x 800 on my 1680x1050 monitor and I find that to be optimal.

EDIT: And a thought about third party bug fixing: Some say it doesn't give you the full original experience, and the purist in me completely agrees with that. The games that needs bugfixing (Fallout I'm looking at you) are still very, VERY good in their buggy glory and new players can get closer to the original experience ... but on the other hand bugs are bugs and some of them can be game breaking, and people today - understandably so because the world is different - don't have the stamina to go back and replay all those hours because they didn't know if they do this now the game will not continue at a later stage.

I think I can be forgiving about stackable rings and scrolls though. No fun in having 10 inventory slots taken up by 10 copper rings, stacking those actually makes sense, up to a point anyway.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 18, 2015)

Also at GoG is Divinity - Original Sin for 40% off this weekend!

http://www.gog.com/game/divinity_original_sin


----------



## patrico (Apr 18, 2015)

fractured space free if you play this weekend  http://store.steampowered.com/app/310380/


Play Fractured Space until Monday April 20th at 10AM Pacific Time and keep the game for free!   enjoy!


----------



## xorbe (Apr 20, 2015)

I lost my "free" Stalker games from Steam when I re-installed my PC.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2015)

xorbe said:


> I lost my "free" Stalker games from Steam when I re-installed my PC.


What do you mean you "lost" them?


----------



## xorbe (Apr 20, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> What do you mean you "lost" them?



Never mind, I am an idiot.   They are there.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.gog.com/game/lifeless_planet

on sale for 7.99 its a fun game, i backed it on kickstarter and have almost 50 hours in it :3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 21, 2015)

How?  It's a 4 hour game and it put me to sleep in the first hour because I couldn't figure out where I needed to go in that desert town.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 21, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> How?  It's a 4 hour game and it put me to sleep in the first hour because I couldn't figure out where I needed to go in that desert town.




The desert town is at the very beginning of the game... you have to go to very end up to your right is a little shed where you find a dying astronaut who tells you some things.    Yeah you barely dented the game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 22, 2015)

Some nice steals at Newegg

Bioshock Trinity $10
Borderlands Prequel $12
Beyond Earth $21

Prices after code EMCARNK78


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 24, 2015)

Racing, racing, racing!! Humble Bundle running a sale on a ton of their racing games, including the new Carmageddon: Reincarnation.


and I have to say, the vid for Early Access on Road Redemption looks pretty awesome


----------



## BumbleBee (Apr 24, 2015)

I saw someone play Road Redemption and the new Carmageddon game and they looked kinda bad :/


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 24, 2015)

Haven't actually played the RR game, but I like Carmageddon


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 25, 2015)

I think I'm going to pick up SimBin Mega Bundle Sounds like a good deal. Now I only need to save money $1,300 and get full on racing wheel and equipment then do computer overhaul...


----------



## xvi (Apr 25, 2015)

Delta6326 said:


> I think I'm going to pick up SimBin Mega Bundle Sounds like a good deal. Now I only need to save money $1,300 and get full on racing wheel and equipment then do computer overhaul...


Better tack on a few more thousand for one of these:


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 25, 2015)

Haha, I will stick to something more realistic


----------



## mroofie (Apr 25, 2015)

Just PM me when BF4 is on the house
Money Grabs shall not be payed for


----------



## patrico (Apr 25, 2015)

http://www.pcgamer.com/were-giving-away-500-steam-keys-for-life-is-feudal/                  enter email for a chance to win!


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 27, 2015)

Well my list of racing games is growing!
30GB+ and I can only Dl around 90-128kbps.....


----------



## RCoon (Apr 28, 2015)

HD64G said:


> Whoever wants to help me and begin a circle of gaining free $50 steam gift cards?
> 
> Only thing needed is to click the link below and copy yours in a post to let me click on it to help you, etc.
> 
> ...



Sorry, checked it out. It's not legit.
Steam forum is banning people who post it.


----------



## HD64G (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks, just deleted the post about this fake offer.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 28, 2015)

Anybody want an old free game?  Origin has *ULTIMA™ 8 GOLD EDITION* free for the time being.  


Also Gamespot has *Titanfall Deluxe Edition *for *$8*


Additionally, there are some deals on Star Wars games:
*Steam* has a bunch of titles, and *GOG* has a nice collection on sale too


----------



## okidna (Apr 29, 2015)

New Might and Magic Bundle from Humble Bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/

NOTE : Most of the games only redeemable through Uplay


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2015)

okidna said:


> New Might and Magic Bundle from Humble Bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/
> 
> NOTE : Most of the games only redeemable through Uplay



Uplay only, and they've purposefully put HoM&M III in the highest cost bracket because it's the only decent one since then. The latest games in the M&M series are bloody awful, buggy as hell, almost impossible to play multiplayer (because UPlay sucks and the game crashes all the time). It's one of those old time classic series, me and my friends _still_ play M&M V along with tribes of the east expansion. Unfortunately we tried VI and it just borked everything.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 29, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Uplay only, and they've purposefully put HoM&M III in the highest cost bracket because it's the only decent one since then. The latest games in the M&M series are bloody awful, buggy as hell, almost impossible to play multiplayer (because UPlay sucks and the game crashes all the time). It's one of those old time classic series, me and my friends _still_ play M&M V along with tribes of the east expansion. Unfortunately we tried VI and it just borked everything.


i saw this too late...i've already burned 15$ :/
on the other hand i dont intend to play it online so may be it isnt that big waste after all


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, it seems like although some of the recent bundles have contained some great titles, they have been Bookended by some REAL questionable choices.... case in point last weeks origin bundle, i waited patiently for tuesday to come only to find...Wing Commander 3™: Heart of the Tiger, SimCity 2000™ Special Edition, Wing Commander™ IV: The Price of Freedom, and Ultima VII The Complete Edition.. in My collection   . if someone wants these titles, PM Me and There Yours... all the titles are in one key so your stuck with all of em and it activates through Origin. First PM gets 'Em.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 29, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> i saw this too late...i've already burned 15$ :/
> on the other hand i dont intend to play it online so may be it isnt that big waste after all



The game is good, it just crashes A LOT. Multiplayer is massively buggy too. UPlay is a pain. Core gameplay is still the same old good stuff, just an uninteresting story!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 29, 2015)

RCoon said:


> The game is good, it just crashes A LOT. Multiplayer is massively buggy too. UPlay is a pain. Core gameplay is still the same old good stuff, just an uninteresting story!


i've played farcry 3 over uplay and it was ok (spring last year) even multiplayer, game dl was slow thou. havnt started it after i finished farcry 3.
uninteresting stroy in homm is quite sad. stroy is what hooked me to play homm. i have played all campains of homm 3 and its expasions and realy enjoyed em (havnt played community expansions thou).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 29, 2015)

Just referencing several people above.  I really don't understand all the hate on U-play.  For me, it's actually quite smooth and stable, and operates nearly as well as Steam.  The games synch and launch and update just as smoothly.  They actually sell games that play on Origin or Steam, without requiring two-provider BS like Steam does.

For Example, buy Far Cry 3 on Steam, which redeems the code on U-play, and you still have to run it from Steam, which just increases potential problems.  However, if you buy, for instance, Call of Juarez Gunslinger on U-play (but activate it on Steam), it brings up Steam to install.  Finish your install on Steam, and from then on, it's a Steam game, and you never need to open U-play to play it again, it's in your Steam library, thus no two-party provider requirement is forced on you.  They have achievements (for those that care about achievements), and U-play points earned by game progress can be earned for some cool, tho minor in-game stuff.

Personally, They do alot of the things Steam does well, and that Origin does none of.  Origin is just a closed off launcher.  U-play, aside from being from Ubisoft, isn't all that bad IMO.  I do only have 7 games with them though. Anywho, not proclaiming it to be awesome, just providing a non-argumentative alternative view.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2015)

Whosgamingnow is giving away a copy of Jet Gunner.  You need to log into Steam via their link, join their Steam group, set your Steam profile to Public, and then enter your email.  The key is supposedly emailed thereafter.  Seems like a lot of hoopla 

I filled it all out about an hour and a half ago, but i haven't received a key yet. I saw reports varying from 10 minutes to 3 hours.... 

Edit: took nearly 3 hours but I received the  email w/ the key


----------



## manofthem (Apr 30, 2015)

Anybody want an _almost_ free game?  Steam has The Hat Man: Shadow Ward for $0.19.  Looks like a short game clocking in around 45-50 minutes, but I figured I'd try it out.


----------



## Deelron (Apr 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Anybody want an _almost_ free game?  Steam has The Hat Man: Shadow Ward for $0.19.  Looks like a short game clocking in around 45-50 minutes, but I figured I'd try it out.



Gah, it cost 21¢, damn sales tax .


----------



## P4-630 (May 1, 2015)

Steam Activision Publisher Weekend up to 75% Off

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/activision/


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 1, 2015)

Even on sale...those Activision titles are out of my price range....

I think JBoydGolfer made a correct observation...I think the words that we're used we're 'delighted' and 'pleased' at the Surprises coming next Tuesday...I was left shaking my head because I hadn't heard of any of these titles added...I think 'befuddled' and 'disappointed' would have been a more correct term, at least in my instance.  I only speak for myself of course.

rtwjunkie...I don't know any of the controversy that surrounds ubisoft...I just remember them from my original Far Cry days and I always liked the sound of their logo popping up...it let me know the action was about to get serious!  Now that I've got my laptop all set up(properly), I just started playing Far Cry 3 on uplay and it seems to run pretty good.  Haven't run into any snags...other than the violence in these newer games is getting a little over the top.  Just a personal observation....

More than, "I'm gonna shoot you in the face".  I dunno.  

Although...all games in my inventory are stealing time away from my new addiction.  New Vegas.  It's my first run through, my laptop will hold it at 60 FPS on high in native resolution...and I'm giddy. 

Have a GREAT weekend...

Liquid Cool

P.S.  HatMan?  How you guys can sleep at night I have no idea...some of these games are scary as hell.


----------



## manofthem (May 1, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> P.S. HatMan? How you guys can sleep at night I have no idea...some of these games are scary as hell.



I played this game a bit last night and thought it was pretty great, especially for the price. It's very creepy and gives you some good scores and chills, and in the dark with headset is the way to go if possible 



Liquid Cool said:


> Even on sale...those Activision titles are out of my price range....



I agree. I wouldn't mind paying like $5 for those old CoD games (WaW, MW2, BO, MW3 etc) just to have and mess around with eventually, but at $20 it's still crazy. Cheapest deal was MW2 for $5 years ago, but that deal has never come back.



manofthem said:


> Looks like a short game clocking in around 45-50 minutes, but I figured I'd try it out.



Just wanted to address this.  Going into this game with no background, it seems impossible to beat it in that time frame. I think I played 30 minutes, and I still don't know exactly what's going on lol.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 1, 2015)

Humble Bundle ubisoft sale  O_O   

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/ubisoft_week/


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Going into this game with no background, it seems impossible to beat it in that time frame. I think I played 30 minutes, and I still don't know exactly what's going on lol.



I chuckled when I read this...but it didn't take long to remember that first hour of mine in The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.

I stumbled around dumbfounded as to what the hell to do next...although the beautiful scenery made up for it.

I picked up Call of Juarez: Gunslinger out of that Ubisoft sale...thanks for the heads up jbodygolfer.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## MakeDeluxe (May 1, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> Humble Bundle ubisoft sale  O_O  /



Humble M&M Bundle wasn't making enough money so they launched a sale


----------



## Ahhzz (May 1, 2015)

MakeDeluxe said:


> Humble M&M Bundle wasn't making enough money so they launched a sale


Gotta agree with that....


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 2, 2015)

GamersGate is having a Torchlight and Orcs Must Die! Weekend...

Torchlight Complete Pack - $7.00     Orcs Must Die! Collection - $8.75

I've been waiting to find the Orcs Must Die! series cheap...

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Devon68 (May 2, 2015)

I just saw this on the humble bundle site.


----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2015)

Want to try for a free game?  GameRepublic is offering *Anomaly Korea* for free. Click that link, then click on the "Create An Account To Get This Game For Free" button, create and register an account, and claim your key.

Problem is, I tried to create an account, but it said my email was invalid, not sure what the deal is


----------



## denixius (May 5, 2015)

GOG.com - Up to %70 (Banished, Gods Will Be Watching, Miasmata)

http://www.gog.com/promo/weekly_staff_picks_survivalism_101_04052015


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 5, 2015)

Taking a little break from the Wastelands of New Vegas and I thought I'd check my e-mails...

It seems Bundle Stars has a new Killer Bundle 3 Sale going on...Essentially 10 titles for 4.99. 



Link to the Carnage:  Click Here

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## patrico (May 6, 2015)

http://www.pcgamer.com/win-a-beta-key-for-path-of-exile-the-awakening/ 


*Win a beta key for Path of Exile: The Awakening  stick in your email and your away gl ! *


----------



## Ahhzz (May 6, 2015)

Thanks tons. Definitely on that one


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 6, 2015)

GOG's Galaxy DRM-Free Gaming Platform is now online...well, the BETA at least.  It's by e-mail invite.  

GOG Galaxy

For those who haven't picked up Wolfenstein: The Old Blood yet...GMG has added it to it's 23% off coupon list.

Wolfenstein: The Old Blood

The 23% off Coupon:  23OFFH-OLIDAY-WEEKND

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 6, 2015)

@manofthem ...I get that error when my mobile devices automatically capitalize the first letter in whatever I do. I mention it because I've gotten that invalid email message from it.if your not on a mobile device then I'm not sure.


----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> @manofthem ...I get that error when my mobile devices automatically capitalize the first letter in whatever I do. I mention it because I've gotten that invalid email message from it.if your not on a mobile device then I'm not sure.



Thanks for the suggestion because what you mention can be an issue.  Unfortunately for me, I was at my pc at the time, and it just wouldn't take it.  Whatevs, no worries really   but thanks


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 6, 2015)

@LiquidCool you have been all over the deals for a week!! Thanks much!!


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 7, 2015)

From Steam...



Bohemia Interactive Weekend Sale

Includes a Free Weekend of ARMA 3, which is also 50% off @ 29.99.

Click Here

Finally received the GOG Galaxy invite, here's a screenshot of what their online platform looks like...

 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 7, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> From Steam...
> 
> View attachment 64678
> 
> ...


 
So it's just basically a sidebar to sign in next to the Library shelves?  I'm assuming then that it takes you to the actual platform for those games that you have that contain a mp element?

The thing (one of many) that I like about GOG, is they described their Galaxy as an optional add-on you can use if you want, and of course you can always stay out of any platform by just playing the SP games you have installed straight to your computer, without needing to have anything running.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 7, 2015)

rtwjunkie....

Your assumption on the MP part I'm not sure of...

I'll give a very brief pictorial of the sidebar and GOG Galaxy in general...

Here are the options when you click on the top left on the search bar...



and when you click on the top right of the search bar...



The arrow at the bottom left is your download queue and the gear at the right is your settings...

And if I click on one of the games on my shelf to install...



Or...If I click on the Store.



The program, while still in beta....seems to run rather well.  Definitely appears to be light on resources.  If it doesn't slow my laptop down at all...it has to be light.

,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  I like GOG.    Their DRM-Free theme is number one on my list of likes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 7, 2015)

@LiquidCool The whole scan and import thing basically reinforced what GOG has said.  The two shall remain separate, which I love!  I noticed with AoW III I have an online code, but of course, nothing required for SP, so I would have two listings for it: one in Galaxy, and one on the bookshelf..  In fact, I am liking the whole separation thing ALOT!


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 7, 2015)

Perhaps a refresher(especially for myself) is in order...


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2015)

Bohemia Interactive Publisher Sale
Up to 80% Off

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bohemiaweekend/

The Witcher Franchise weekend deal
Up to 85% Off:

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/witcherfranchise


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 9, 2015)

Click Here 

System Shock 2 @ .99 - Oh My!  I'll be crossing that off my list.....  Looks like the sale will be updated everyday.

Have a GREAT Weekend!

Liquid Cool


----------



## happita (May 9, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Bohemia Interactive Publisher Sale
> Up to 80% Off
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bohemiaweekend/
> ...



I got it when I noticed the sale yesterday. First 2 Witchers for $4.48, even though I already have Witcher 1 from GOG, thought I'd support CDPR because they're just awesome in general


----------



## Tanner (May 9, 2015)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/witcherfranchise
The witcher franchise is on sale. If you're looking for a fun game to kill some time would highly recommend.

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bohemiaweekend/
ARMA 3 and DAYZ half off! Great games to play with some friends. My opinion ARMA one of the more realistic FPS out there.
Give them a shot!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 9, 2015)

happita said:


> I got it when I noticed the sale yesterday. First 2 Witchers for $4.48, even though I already have Witcher 1 from GOG, thought I'd support CDPR because they're just awesome in general


" _I like GOG for a couple reasons.  One, that’s where I buy my Witcher games.  And two, they had “booth babes” at PAX one year, but the booth babes were grandmas, and they gave you fresh cookies._"  Found on one of my morning reads


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2015)

Humble Bundle Store has some really good deals on some really good games (e.g. Renegade Ops for $1 and Prison Architect for $6).  The sale lasts two weeks with daily deals:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## Ahhzz (May 11, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Humble Bundle Store has some really good deals on some really good games (e.g. Renegade Ops for $1 and Prison Architect for $6).  The sale lasts two weeks with daily deals:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store


Damn... Grim Dawn for 50% off... I think I'll have to hide tha... err. I mean.... umm......crap... gotta get it


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 11, 2015)

GMG celebrated their 5th Birthday over the weekend.  They're having a small sale, plus two 10 Game bonus packs.  Looks like Indie and Side scroller titles to me.  Although....at .05 per title....who can complain. .  

Bonus Pack 1

Bonus Pack 2

They're also having 'tick-tock on limited stock' lightning sales.  Currently...Sniper 2, NBA2K5, Civ 5, BL2, X-Com, BioShock etc.

5th Birthday - Flash Sale

There was also a special 20% off code given to e-mail subscribers...HAPPY5-THBIRT-HDAY20

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In other news...It appears as though GOG is picking up Saints Row, Darksiders, and Metro titles - DRM free.

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  The lightning sales at Humble Store's Spring sale have been rather decent.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 12, 2015)

bioshock 1 for 1.49
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/bg/en/pc/games/shooter/bioshock/


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> View attachment 64762In other news...It appears as though GOG is picking up Saints Row, Darksiders, and Metro titles - DRM free.


 
I saw that last night. Pretty excited!  Also, it appears they have cemented another deal with Nordic Games, which brings the missing Nordic Games titles back to GOG.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 12, 2015)

Bundle Stars has a VICTORY Mega Bundle Sale going on for 48 hours only(1 day, 17 hours left).

14 Steam Games for 2.49

I also wanted to mention...they're changing up the titles in the Humble Store Spring Sale quite regularly....doesn't hurt to check in now and then.  Currently, they recently added the full Kane & Lynch Collection for 4.99.

NOBODY likes finding good deals more than,

Liquid Cool



rtwjunkie...I like seeing those better titles heading to drm-free.  In my perfect world.....  All games would be drm-free and linux compatible....a fella can dream can't he?


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2015)

Actually, @Liquid Cool there's something to that. A couple months ago PC Gamer had an article on the digital platforms, and which digital provider has the best possibility to be as big as or bigger than Steam. Guess who they concluded it was?


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 12, 2015)

Well...if it was GOG I'd be happy, but I don't know.

I will mention...I've been playing with their online platform and I haven't run in to any hang-ups.  Runs very smooth, light on resources, and at least on my end...it's working perfectly.

Best,

LC


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2015)

I actually got it wrong. It was MaximumPC, and appears to only in the physical print edition next to me. I've been all this time trying to find it in online. But yes, of all the providers, GOG is the most poised to do that.

I have my own theory on this. Steam was started to basically distribute Half Life 2. That huge game basically catapulted Valves game provider platform. I believe CDPR's Witcher 3 is GOG's HL2, and will have the same effect of launching GOG onto EVERYbody's radar.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 13, 2015)

I never got into the Witcher series...I do have 1 & 2 sitting in my inventory.  Got both free.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm actually hoping your theory is correct....

I like GOG.  Can't say it enough.   That last large sale where they had their different reps playing the games on live stream during the sale.  For me...that was the tipping point.  I had never watched video games actually being played on live stream like that before....enjoyed the heck out of it  AND learned quite a bit about a lot of the smaller titles I wasn't aware of. 

Some of those $2 games...are actually fantastic, but you need to 'know' about them first and I didn't/don't.  Amazingly ignorant in this area of gaming.

At any rate...I hope they do that again during some future sale.  I thought it was GREAT!

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (May 13, 2015)

Paradox Humble Bundle.

War of the Roses
Magicka + some DLC
Knights of Pen and Paper
Vicky II

Avarage (currently $5.01)
Hearts of Iron III
Impire
Crusader Kings II + Sons of Abraham
Some music

$15
Europa Universalis IV + Conquest of Paradise, and a higher tier has a t-shirt and some buttons (people still have buttons?).

Currently it's a bit meh IMO, but a good way into Paradox if you're not into them already. We'll see what more comes up in the coming days.


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2015)

Frick said:


> Paradox Humble Bundle.
> 
> War of the Roses
> Magicka + some DLC
> ...



Surprised Mount & Blade isn't on there. Guess that will be the "more games coming soon" part. It's one of their best selling titles bar Magicka.


----------



## patrico (May 14, 2015)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/05/14/free-steam-key-horror-game/


*Free Steam Key For Nosferatu: Wrath Of Malachi*

enter email and youre away! 

250,000 free Steam keys Go Go!

mine: activated and downloading


----------



## Ahhzz (May 14, 2015)

site appears to be PUMMELED.....


**finally got in by going to main page, and clicking link. Still took 2-3 minutes, but I entered my address


----------



## patrico (May 14, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> site appears to be PUMMELED.....
> 
> 
> **finally got in by going to main page, and clicking link. Still took 2-3 minutes, but I entered my address




yeah same lol and took about 5 or so mins before key came through


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 15, 2015)

Click Here

Not into RPG's, but some of you might be....

Average Price to unlock is now:  $4.47.  Although...$8 is needed to unlock Agarest:  Generations of War

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I have my own theory on this. Steam was started to basically distribute Half Life 2. That huge game basically catapted Valves game provider problem. I believe CDPR's Witcher 3 is GOG's HL2, and will jave the same effect of launching GOG onto EVERYbody's radar.


I think they delayed Witcher 3 in part so it could co-launch with GOG Galaxy.


----------



## happita (May 15, 2015)

Surprisingly Capcom has a Steam Publisher weekend sale going on now..

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/capcom2015/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2015)

Yup, grabbed Remember Me + DLC for less than $7.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 15, 2015)

Had Lost Planet 3 on my list.  Thanks for the heads up happita.

Best,

LC


----------



## DonInKansas (May 15, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think they delayed Witcher 3 in part so it could co-launch with GOG Galaxy.



Preloaded with GOG; they really need to implement a pause button for downloads.  I shut it down and had to start over.  Not everyone can have a 23GB download tying up their internet all day.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 15, 2015)

DonInKansas said:


> Preloaded with GOG; they really need to implement a pause button for downloads.  I shut it down and had to start over.  Not everyone can have a 23GB download tying up their internet all day.



I think thats why its in 7 parts.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2015)

GOG Galaxy came out of alpha like a week ago.  It really isn't ready for primetime. 

GOG Downloader would be better I think because it supports pause/resume and is far more mature.  I doubt it supports preloading though so...nevermind.


----------



## RCoon (May 15, 2015)

happita said:


> Surprisingly Capcom has a Steam Publisher weekend sale going on now..
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/capcom2015/



Holy mother of god. Capcom have so many good games.

DUCKTALES TIME BABY


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Holy mother of god. Capcom have so many good games.
> 
> DUCKTALES TIME BABY



Where is Darkwing Duck  FFS


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2015)

I recommend all of these games and the prices are robbery:
Valkyria Chronicles $6.79
Consortium $2.99
Shadowrun Returns $4.49
Witcher 2 $2.99
Witcher $1.49
Call of Juarez: Gunslinger $3.74


----------



## Arjai (May 16, 2015)

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger $3.74

"It's Time to Settle Up!"


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I recommend all of these games and the prices are robbery:



Thanks...I'm appreciative when someone knows the smaller titles worth playing AND takes the time to recommend them to others.

I personally get lost rather quickly when searching through a sale and looking at anything that isn't a triple AAA title.  The Humble Store Spring Sale is a perfect example.  I've probably passed over a dozen excellent games dirt cheap...simply because I've never heard of them before.  Although...I did go in and check quite a few of the videos though.

Gunslinger:  Call of Juarez I purchased just a couple of weeks ago, the other titles I was oblivious too...and it looks like these are some winners here.  Not too mention...my game play has changed from desktop pc to primarily using laptops/tablets.  So...these smaller titles that are possibly more laptop friendly are a huge win in my book.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Direct2Drive  Weekend Promotion....





Click Here

Have a GREAT Weekend....

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2015)

Valkyria Chronicles is the stand out title.  It's a good hybrid of a turn-based strategy and a third person shooter.  I put 86 hours into the game and I want more.  Alas, its sequels were on PlayStation Portable but, who knows?  The fact it was recently ported to PC was a surprise in itself and word on the street is it sold very well.

There's a Consortium thread here.  Long story short, you play the entire game on a single aircraft and each play through takes 3-4 hours but each time, you'll likely discover something new you missed before.  Its that process of discovery that makes it unique and enjoyable.

Shadowrun Returns is a traditional turn-based strategy game (kind of like XCOM if you ever played that).  What makes it great is the narrative and universe.  By itself, it is a 20+ hour game.

I think The Cartel is actually my favorite Call of Juarez title but, unfortunately, it doesn't go on sale often and/or always gets overshadowed by Gunslinger.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 16, 2015)

Goat Simulator $3.39
Spintires $10.19 (lowest price I've seen so far)
Strike Suit Infinity $1.39


----------



## Frick (May 16, 2015)

Alan Wake games for €3.7x something.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Goat Simulator $3.39
> Spintires $10.19 (lowest price I've seen so far)
> Strike Suit Infinity $1.39



Actually quite like Strike Suit! Yeah, it's a little arcadey, but still fun. In fact, I have deliberately kept the original Strike Suit Zero I bought from GOG, just because I am nostalgic like that.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2015)

some free addons for inquisition https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/browse/dragonage#28


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2015)

L.A. Noire $5.99
Gunpoint $1.99
Anomaly 2 $2.99
Grand Theft Auto Complete Pack $9.99


----------



## xorbe (May 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Grand Theft Auto Complete Pack $9.99



Well lol ... "complete" except for GTA V unsurprisingly, heh.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2015)

And GTA. And GTA2.  Yeah...a wee bit misleading.  Granted, GTA and GTA2 were released to the wild by Rockstar so...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2015)

FTL: Faster Than Light $2.49
Binary Domain $2.99
The Cave $3.74
Valkyria Chronicles $6.79 (again)
Sonic and SEGA All Stars Racing Transformed $3.99
Tower of Guns $3.74 (fun bullet hell game)
Signs of Life $4.99 (excellent game similar to Terraria)
Frozen Synapse $3.74 (synchronized turn-based strategy game with excellent sound track by nervous_testpilot)
Anomaly Warzone Earth $1.99
Pixel Piracy $0.99
Waking Mars $1.99 (kind of like Metroid Prime but 2D and not focused on killing)
DeepSilver Sale including Saints Row, Dead Island, Metro, and Risen


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 18, 2015)

Earth 2140 $0.94
Earth 2150 Trilogy $0.97
Earth 2160 $0.94


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 21, 2015)

A quick heads up...tomorrow is the last day of the Humble Store Spring Sale.

I was browsing through the site tonight and it looks like they completely revamped the titles that we're on sale.  I did pick up a few titles from FordGT90Concept's recommendations in #5458.  For me...the standouts we're The Cave and Waking Mars.  

I'm not sure how many of you guys played video games in the arcade days?  My all-time favorite game was Gravitar...and Waking Mars in a weird sort of way reminded me of it.  










I had three paper routes growing up...all profits went down the slot of this machine.

On a personal note...

I want to scream it from the rooftops, but I'll just casually mention that after quite some time(years) with no desktop, I finally have one coming in the mail.  Quite happy...I'll need to save for a video card(ahem!) and a monitor but I have everything else I need.  Looks like I'll be giving Witcher III a go myself real soon! 

Thanks again for those recommendations...very appreciative.  Although...my wallet is now empty.


Heading back into the wastelands of New Vegas...

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 21, 2015)

This deal is ending soon (<12 hours):
http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubina/en_US/html/pbPage.WITCHER48HR/

Witcher 3 + Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag + The Crew + Watch Dogs + Child of Light for $60

$70 gets you the above + Witcher + Witcher 2; $80 gets you the above + Witcher 3 Season Pass.  Ubisoft is practically giving away four titles to get your Witcher 3 order.


There's a few good games on sale at Humble Store including Jazzpunk for $3.74 (funniest game I played in a very long time; only downside is it is short), Alpha Protocol for $0.99 (it's like Metal Gear Solid or Deus Ex but not so sci-fi; beat it so many times), and Anodyne for $3.39 (plays like a modernized Legend of Zelda; really good game).


----------



## RCoon (May 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This deal is ending soon (<12 hours):
> http://shop.ubi.com/store/ubina/en_US/html/pbPage.WITCHER48HR/
> 
> Witcher 3 + Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag + The Crew + Watch Dogs + Child of Light for $60
> ...



Alpha Protocol is definitely worth it, probably one of the top 100 games of its genre


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 24, 2015)

Styx: Master of Shadows $10.19

Beware, the HTTPS side of Steam seems to be struggling.  It took me three tries to get that order through.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 24, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Styx: Master of Shadows $10.19
> 
> Beware, the HTTPS side of Steam seems to be struggling.  It took me three tries to get that order through.



Completely underrated and awesomely fun, genuine stealth game!!!  I highly recommend to anyone that loves stealth.  I might add, it's a good challenge too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2015)

Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition $7.50

If you already have Sleeping Dogs + DLCs on PC already, it's probably not worth it.  If you never played Sleeping Dogs or only have it on console, the game is a bargain at that price.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 26, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition $7.50
> 
> If you already have Sleeping Dogs + DLCs on PC already, it's probably not worth it.  If you never played Sleeping Dogs or only have it on console, the game is a bargain at that price.



Actually, at THAT price, buy it anyway.  What it adds to the game IS worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Arjai (May 26, 2015)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2015)




----------



## yotano211 (May 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition $7.50
> 
> If you already have Sleeping Dogs + DLCs on PC already, it's probably not worth it.  If you never played Sleeping Dogs or only have it on console, the game is a bargain at that price.


thanks for the heads up, i picked up for cheap. i played some of it before but never had my own copy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2015)

Definitive Edition includes all of the DLC, especially a unique car that is epic.  I recommend doing the jobs to get it as soon as possible.  You won't regret it.


----------



## happita (May 27, 2015)

GreenManGaming got a Square/Enix sale going on with extra promo codes....Sleeping Dogs, Tomb Raider, Just Cause franchise, etc.....might as well give it away since I don't want it....Enjoy

Extra Voucher Code: GET20P-ERCENT-OFFNOW

http://www.greenmangaming.com/squar...=email&utm_campaign=20150526_newsletter_email


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 27, 2015)

GMG also has Far Cry 4 for 24.99 and Witcher 3 for 37.99 in their VIP Room....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## patrico (May 27, 2015)

free steam keys! For  The Culling of the Cows

Farming Simulator this isn't. The Culling of the Cows is a gory, amusing zombie cow massacre with tower defense elements


http://www.pcgamer.com/we-have-65m-worth-of-steam-keys-to-give-away/


http://store.steampowered.com/app/297020/ 

Enjoy      redeemed fine for me!


----------



## xvi (May 27, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Valkyria Chronicles is the stand out title.


Saw that I already have it, but haven't played it. Figured I'd take a peek since you say it stands out. Gah! It's a 20GB download!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2015)

GOG finally has Telltale Games Game of Thrones.  $40% off for $17.99: http://www.gog.com/game/game_of_thrones_season_1

Also, Free DLC's 3 and 4 for The Witcher 3 have dropped and are available for download!!  One is actually a new quest.

Edited.  0% should have read what it does now, 40%.


----------



## krusha03 (May 29, 2015)

*Humble Bundle Relic Weekly Bundle

*If you like Warhammer 40K and / or CoH this is an awesome deal

*


*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2015)

That's hard to pass up if only for Company of Heroes 2.  Unbeatable price there.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 29, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's hard to pass up if only for Company of Heroes 2.


 
Meh, I've heard and read that it doesn't hold a candle to the brilliance and fun of the original CoH.


----------



## RCoon (May 29, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Meh, I've heard and read that it doesn't hold a candle to the brilliance and fun of the original CoH.



Original CoH with blitzkrieg mod + extra mods is about 3 leagues ahead of CoH2. Not to say COH2 is a bad game at all. It's good fun. It's just CoH is a bit more of a fine aged wine now, with a great multiplayer community.


----------



## krusha03 (May 29, 2015)

I have actually never played CoH but I am a big Warhammer 40k fan. Once I done with my graduation I will give it a go for sure


----------



## RCoon (May 30, 2015)

Steam summer sale begins June 11th


----------



## xvi (May 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Steam summer sale begins June 11th


Soon..


----------



## rooivalk (May 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Meh, I've heard and read that it doesn't hold a candle to the brilliance and fun of the original CoH.


There's Spearhead mod in Steam workshop. It brings Blitzkrieg mod feel - that mentioned by Rcoon.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 31, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> There's Spearhead mod in Steam workshop. It brings Blitzkrieg mod feel - that mentioned by Rcoon.


Yeah, I always loved the blitzkrieg mod!! Might give the new one a try.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2015)

I got an email from Greenman Gaming for 40% off Arkham Knight. Is this game suppose to be really bad? I've never see that high of a discount on a pre-order.

edit: So I checked the email again and as long as you're subscribed to the email, this promo should work. It's valid until June 5: batman-arkham-save40

You can't use any other discounts or GMG credits and it applies to the base and premium edition versions of the game.


----------



## happita (May 31, 2015)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/374570/

Don't know when this dropped, but it has a ridiculously positive review scale on Steam hahahaha.
And here's another throwback, I never get tired of watching this 

[yt]











xvi said:


> Soon..



I luvs me sum gifs hahahahaha


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2015)

happita said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/374570/
> 
> Don't know when this dropped, but it has a ridiculously positive review scale on Steam hahahaha.
> And here's another throwback, I never get tired of watching this
> ...



Oh man, this makes me feel nostalgic. Feels like some 80s film.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 2, 2015)

slightly off topic, the X52 controller going on sale today at 4:00 EST at Newegg....


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 2, 2015)

amazon has the Mass Effect Trilogy for $9....


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 2, 2015)

mastrdrver said:


> Oh man, this makes me feel nostalgic. Feels like some 80s film.



The movie is awesome, give so much flashback moments


----------



## RCoon (Jun 3, 2015)

AssCreed (All of them)
Mordheim
XCOM

All on sale on Steam

http://store.steampowered.com/search/?specials=1&os=win

Also,

GOG DRM-Free Summer sale 2015 started

www.gog.com


----------



## xvi (Jun 4, 2015)

GoG trying to get in our wallets before our lord and savior Gaben does?
(Actually, I'm okay with this.)


----------



## patrico (Jun 5, 2015)

Free! 10,000 Survarium codes for Bundles and Premium accounts
These codes will give new players a Survivor Bundle, or existing players a Premium account for 1 week.

http://www.vg247.com/2015/06/05/free-10000-survarium-codes-premium-accounts/


hope its handy for yous


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

Starhammer 10% off immediately after release. Don't be fooled by the shockingly bad title, it's actually a pretty awesome space strategy game, kinda like Homeworld but turn based (not grid based either!)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/337680/

Also, *Desura have declared bankruptcy
*
Probably time to get downloading your games and getting your Steam keys if you bought any from their store front.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2015)

It would be more accurate to say that Bad Juju has folded.  Indie Royale is also a subsidy of Bad Juju.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 5, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did something change since the 27th?



Yeah, they were not 100% honest. The mouth and the hand were saying two different things, apparently.

https://www.inforuptcy.com/communit...15-12823-Bad-JuJu-Games--Inc---cacbke_1706672


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2015)

Anyone Pre-ordering the Steam controller?
http://store.steampowered.com/universe/controller

I recently bought a wireless xbox360 controller, was cheaper than the Steam controller.
But if I hear very positive feedback about the Steam controller I might buy one.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 6, 2015)

I dont know yet I was thinking to get some controller for PC even tho i have PS4 controller,but I want something made for PC gaming. but 40£ I dont know. Need more info on that


----------



## RCoon (Jun 6, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Anyone Pre-ordering the Steam controller?
> http://store.steampowered.com/universe/controller
> 
> I recently bought a wireless xbox360 controller, was cheaper than the Steam controller.
> But if I hear very positive feedback about the Steam controller I might buy one.



Placement of the left analogue feels better on the 360 controller. Not a fan of the placement on the PS3, doesn't feel right. Obviously the steam controller has the weird tactile pads, but it still won't he useful for shooters. 

The only thing I think the steam controller has going for it is the playability of rts games. Controllers are pretty bad for those, but I imagine the touch pads on the thing are pretty good for that stuff.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 7, 2015)

RTS games are...pretty much just StarCraft these days.  They were really popular around the turn of the century then poof. 

I can't see buying a controller for one game. XD


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 8, 2015)

Just got an email from Paypal today. Steam Summer sale starts June 11.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup, 25 games on weekly sale = Steam sale starting this week.  Usually weekly sales have 100+ games.


----------



## okidna (Jun 9, 2015)

Free Battle Realms @ GOG : https://www.gog.com/ (scroll to the middle, after Bundle Deals and Highlights)

43 hours left.


----------



## happita (Jun 10, 2015)

Darksiders franchise is 80% off for both games + all DLC on Steam.

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/18777/


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 10, 2015)

Went to check out the link that Happita posted....

Haven't seen this in a while.


 

Might see a repeat on the 11th.....

I've just got a tracking number for my eVGA GTX 750ti...I'm ready for the Steam Sale!

Best,

LC


----------



## Frick (Jun 10, 2015)

Lots of good stuff in the $3 area on GOG:

The Longest Journey - $2.49
Dreamfall - $3.79
Jade Empire - $2.99 (this is a very underrated game)
Beyond Good and Evil - $2.49
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magicks Obscura - $1.99
Risen - $1.99
Psychonauts - $1.99

....

And wait what holy shit they've got Toonstruck! And in one screenshot one of the puzzles is spoiled!


----------



## peche (Jun 10, 2015)

i wish i could have like a 60 days of vacations to complete my game library...


----------



## happita (Jun 10, 2015)

The Witcher and The Witcher 2 both 85% off on GOG. Totals come out to $1.49 and $2.99 respectively.

Do yourselves a favor whoever has not played them, go buy BOTH! I'm preparing for The Witcher 3 by getting into The Witcher and the story is very interesting so far.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 10, 2015)

happita said:


> The Witcher and The Witcher 2 both 85% off on GOG. Totals come out to $1.49 and $2.99 respectively.
> 
> Do yourselves a favor whoever has not played them, go buy BOTH! I'm preparing for The Witcher 3 by getting into The Witcher and the story is very interesting so far.


 
Also, if you pre-order the Huge Expansion DLC you get free copies of Witcher 1 and 2, and they state you are free to give them away if you already have them.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 11, 2015)

Just saw GTAV for $30USD (here in Australia) on Steam for the Summer Sale. Not bad at all 

edit;

Make that *$20.09USD* !!!!!1


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2015)

*Sorry*
*The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.*

Error 503 Service Unavailable

XID: 1526464226


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2015)

Happens every time a big sale starts.  The prices I seen so far did not look impressive.


----------



## horik (Jun 11, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> *Sorry*
> *The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.*
> 
> Error 503 Service Unavailable
> ...


 Impossible to buy something atm...


----------



## RCoon (Jun 11, 2015)

no Flash sales showing for me, and every time i reload the page, it defaults to the steam default home page and asks me to sign in.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Happens every time a big sale starts.  The prices I seen so far did not look impressive.



I use the wishlist method. Stick every game I might be even remotely interested in on it, then I can see what's worth buying.

Nidhogg for example, great party game, up on sale for 80% off, but that's not shown up on the front page. Luckily its wishlisted.


----------



## CrazyBass (Jun 11, 2015)

Hope there is some good offer for GTAV when I arrive home later tonight 


EDIT: showing with the same around 20%-25% discount it is yesterday on the android app


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 11, 2015)

RCoon said:


> no Flash sales showing for me, and every time i reload the page, it defaults to the steam default home page and asks me to sign in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another thing I do on store page is to actively use the "not interested" button for everything I would never be interested in, reducing alot of clutter.


----------



## 64K (Jun 11, 2015)

What I'm looking to buy (2 year old games) are 40%-50% off. I'm trying not to buy too many games unless they are 75% off. I still have a lot of games from 2009-2012 that I haven't played. I need more time to game.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 11, 2015)

What would you guys consider 'must buys' from today's selection, or are there any?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2015)

Valkyria Chronicles...that's about it.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 11, 2015)

Random question: What happened to the section on a game page that said what friends were interested in the game you were viewing?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 11, 2015)

theonedub said:


> What would you guys consider 'must buys' from today's selection, or are there any?



Today's selection, nothing much really. I think there are a few must buys in general, but not until they hit 75% off.

I think those generic titles include the likes of XCOM, Bioshock, Sniper Elite, Darksiders, Darkness II, Elder Scrolls games, Original Batman games, Metro 2033, Endless Legend, Age of Wonders III, Betrayer (hugely underrated), Child of Light, Grow Home, Crysis 1, Deus Ex: HR, FTL, To the Moon, Insurgency, Kerbal Space Program, Alpha Protocol, The Last Remnant, Mass Effect 2, Max Payne 3, Nidhogg (fantastic party game), Gunpoint, Hammerfall (again, party game), One Finger Death Punch, Orcs Must Die, Prison Architect, Shadow Warrior, Dawn of War series, Space Marine, STALKER franchise, Civ V, Consortium, Star Wars Republic Commando, Star Wars KOTOR franchise, original Thief franchise, original Hitman series, Wolfenstein series.

That's all I can think of right now. They're all either average games but very much entertaining, or just generally awesome games. If you see any of those on sale for 75% off, I reckon most people would find those very good buys.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2015)

theonedub said:


> Random question: What happened to the section on a game page that said what friends were interested in the game you were viewing?


You have to be logged in to see that and it only shows up if someone on your friend list wishlisted it.


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 11, 2015)

I like the metro deal but I have them already. Besides I'm awaiting for ARK survival evolved to come down under 10$


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2015)

"32 games on your wishlist is on sale". Damn them.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 11, 2015)

theonedub said:


> What would you guys consider 'must buys' from today's selection, or are there any?



I'm definitely getting Metro 2033 Redux, been wanting that for a while (already have Last Light Redux)


----------



## horik (Jun 11, 2015)

Outlast is at -80%=3,99€


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 11, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm definitely getting Metro 2033 Redux



Think I'm going to join you on this one.  Metro 2033 is one of my favorite games...I've probably played through it six times.

Best,

LC


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone else addicted to the Monster Game? The game can't keep up with my dps  Macro'd my Mouse so Left Click gets toggled on...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 11, 2015)

*cough*

I don't think my internet is fast enough for that "game" (more like clickfest).  Constantly quits getting/sending updates.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah my internet makes the game stutter take a few min. just to load.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 12, 2015)

Amazon has Civ V complete collection for 75% off (12.50). It's a Steam key and 75% off is usually what the game goes down to during the Steam sale.

This game is addictive like crack.


----------



## okidna (Jun 12, 2015)

theonedub said:


> What would you guys consider 'must buys' from today's selection, or are there any?



Door Kickers


----------



## Rowsol (Jun 12, 2015)

Pretty good steam summer sale video here.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 12, 2015)

Rowsol said:


> Pretty good steam summer sale video here.


wow I couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks like the dubious scam Rockstar are running on GTA V being "discounted" for £1 less than retail has caught media attention

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2015/06/12/grand-theft-auto-v-steam-summer-sale/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm definitely getting Metro 2033 Redux, been wanting that for a while (already have Last Light Redux)


yep...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jun 12, 2015)

1Kurgan1 said:


>



Same thing here, after playing yesterday.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 12, 2015)

I see that Origin is trying to somewhat compete with Steam as they have a sale going on as well:

https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/...-na-origin-e3-sale-jun15-OriginWeb_Purchasers


----------



## manofthem (Jun 12, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I see that Origin is trying to somewhat compete with Steam as they have a sale going on as well:
> 
> https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/...-na-origin-e3-sale-jun15-OriginWeb_Purchasers


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 12, 2015)

1Kurgan1 said:


>


I think they are opening rooms slowly and each only holds 1000.  You basically have to just keep trying until one opens and still has room.  FYI, it took 1 hour to reach level 140 this time around.



stinger608 said:


> I see that Origin is trying to somewhat compete with Steam as they have a sale going on as well:
> 
> https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/...-na-origin-e3-sale-jun15-OriginWeb_Purchasers


Like Steam, those prices aren't great.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 12, 2015)

yeah its going fast today up to lvl 513. 51,000k per click at 1 every 40ms

EDIT: I;m addicted to these basic games now!
Clicker Heroes is lots of fun for free.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm not.  It's a waste of a perfectly good gaming computer/mouse.   I think the general consensus is this.  If they didn't incentivize people to do it with the 9 extra sales, few would.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> I see that Origin is trying to somewhat compete with Steam as they have a sale going on as well:
> 
> https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/...-na-origin-e3-sale-jun15-OriginWeb_Purchasers



Amazon has had a sale going on for at least the beginning of this week. It looks like it goes until the 16th.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 13, 2015)

Got my card in today!  

Installed the card this afternoon, but had to do some cooking(and cleaning) this evening, so I just sat down to install the two games I picked up earlier today.  Totally stoked, new pc...new video card...new games...then I went to download them and the first was 44 GB's and the second was 37GB's.  OUCH!  It was New Order and Old Blood that I picked up and I've been waiting quite some time to get them!  So...the 44 GB download just started, hope I can get to play a little before I pass out exhausted....

The only thing bothering me about the new video card is that the fan doesn't seem to want to go below 40% using eVGA's precision x 16 software?  I don't think I need my card idling in the mid 20's....  Not complaining, but I don't like fan noise if I can help it...and it's not all that bad.

Here's a screenshot.



Oh, and a screenshot of what I cooked for everyone tonight while I'm at it...Summer Caprese.



Have a GREAT Weekend!

Liquid Cool

EDIT:  I'm sure most of you are aware of the site I've linked to below, but for those who aren't...I thought it might be nice to post it.  I like this site for monitoring Steam sales.  It's also quite nice for checking what discounted price the particular game you're looking at has been discounted in the past, plus the community rating for the game.

Steam Sales Tracker


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2015)

Delta6326 said:


> yeah its going fast today up to lvl 513. 51,000k per click at 1 every 40ms
> 
> EDIT: I;m addicted to these basic games now!
> Clicker Heroes is lots of fun for free.




Basic \ dumb games years ago nearly killed off gaming no thanks to Atari on that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think they are opening rooms slowly and each only holds 1000.  You basically have to just keep trying until one opens and still has room.  FYI, it took 1 hour to reach level 140 this time around.



It probably is that. But having tried well over 200 clicks in the last two days and never getting n, I'm not sure. Then right after that couldn't even post in the forums, got an "Error 21" trying to do that.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm not.  It's a waste of a perfectly good gaming computer/mouse.   I think the general consensus is this.  If they didn't incentivize people to do it with the 9 extra sales, few would.



Wait, there's 9 more games on sale if I play this thing? Man I haven't bothered doing it the last two days, maybe I should if it unlocks 9 others...


----------



## erixx (Jun 13, 2015)

I got myself Verdun on sale

gREAT!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 13, 2015)

All 9 games were unlocked yesterday and today.  You don't have to participate to benefit from that at least.


----------



## Go To Sleep (Jun 13, 2015)

Anyone with nice legendary loot on Borderlands, that would be nice. I'll add you?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 14, 2015)

18 hours.  .

That's what it took to download The New Order.

My poor little Samsung...has one game on it, and only 12.8 GB's left.  Think I need a storage drive!

Borderlands Pre-Sequel/Season Pass seems like a decent deal, may take a bite out of that one as well...although, the wallet is feeling rather empty so I'll be stopping there.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> 18 hours.  .
> 
> That's what it took to download The New Order.


well and i thought The Old Blood was a half pain (3hrs the longest DL i had in steam xD )  what's the size of The New Order?


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 14, 2015)

I believe it was just right at 44 GB's. My connection is fast enough, but the download servers at Steam must be on overload....I couldn't get a download speed more than 1.3 mb's.  About 25% of my normal speed.  The Old Blood is going to have to wait...you're right it's huge too.  I looked at it last night and it was 37 GB's if I remember correctly.

I have the original 350 GB WD 7200 RPM drive that came with my pc...I may stick that back in as a storage drive of some sort until I can get something even larger.  Probably thinking 2 TB's.  Although...I need to do a little research on how to switch my Steam games from my primary drive to a storage drive.  As I mentioned earlier...one game and I'm full up!

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> I believe it was just right at 44 GB's. My connection is fast enough, but the download servers at Steam must be on overload....I couldn't get a download speed more than 1.3 mb's.  About 25% of my normal speed.  The Old Blood is going to have to wait...you're right it's huge too.  I looked at it last night and it was 37 GB's if I remember correctly.
> 
> I have the original 350 GB WD 7200 RPM drive that came with my pc...I may stick that back in as a storage drive of some sort until I can get something even larger.  Probably thinking 2 TB's.  Although...I need to do a little research on how to switch my Steam games from my primary drive to a storage drive.  As I mentioned earlier...one game and I'm full up!
> 
> ...


ok W:TOB is 34gb (or 37 i can't remember ... checking brb  ), i guess my connection is not bad at all in the end (for a 3.1mbps peak )

36.3gb indeed closer to 37 than 34


----------



## manofthem (Jun 14, 2015)

Just picked up the Season Pass for Alien Isolation for $7.50, been wanting to get it and now can't wait to get into it!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just picked up the Season Pass for Alien Isolation for $7.50, been wanting to get it and now can't wait to get into it!


still planing to get Ark: survival Evolved(maybe not ... the price drop is only 17% atm ahah)  and BlazeBlue: Continuum Shift Extend ... 
i already got Calamity Trigger but i forgot that "Makoto Nanaya" was added in CSE ... well i have it on PSP and i can play it on my Shield tablet with PPSSPP and hooked to my monitor or my TV ... dunno ... 

or ... i wait till i spot a better one ... raaaaaaahhh i hate SSS (Steam Summer Sale for those who don't folllow  )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2015)

Defense Grid 2 for $4.49 (18 hours remaining).


----------



## RCoon (Jun 15, 2015)

Welp, finally pulled the trigger on Civ V complete edition. Figured I'd have to wait at least 2 years for it to go on sale any cheaper like IV and III, and apparently Civ V is awesome so worth the money I suppose.

Now I'm just waiting for the Guardians expansion for Endless Legend to hit more than 33% off.


----------



## Ebo (Jun 15, 2015)

Just bourght Metro 2033 last light redux edition for 5 euros, so thats fine. I really enjoyed the original and so far this one is good for the price.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2015)

I bought VRC-Pro , Stranded Deep, Prison Architect, Game Dev Tycoon, Portal, Portal 2 and Plants vs Zombies


----------



## R3ign (Jun 15, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> still planing to get Ark: survival Evolved(maybe not ... the price drop is only 17% atm ahah)



I'm also tempted by *Ark: survival Evolved* but holding out for a further reduction - but seeing as it's still in early stages of development I highly doubt it will drop any more


----------



## RCoon (Jun 15, 2015)

R3ign said:


> I'm also tempted by *Ark: survival Evolved* but holding out for a further reduction - but seeing as it's still in early stages of development I highly doubt it will drop any more



Seems good, the devs have excessively regular updates, optimisation inbound, and in general I've heard nothing but good things about it (assuming it's your type of game!). Seems like a "safe" bet in terms of longevity at least, it's just in need of a little optimisation (which is incoming in ~1 month).


----------



## R3ign (Jun 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Seems good, the devs have excessively regular updates, optimisation inbound, and in general I've heard nothing but good things about it (assuming it's your type of game!). Seems like a "safe" bet in terms of longevity at least, it's just in need of a little optimisation (which is incoming in ~1 month).



Yeah, all the reviews / game play videos I've seen seem to suggest that. I  thoroughly enjoyed the Turok series along with survival games in general and this game has both elements so a win win!
I might actually just buy it tonight


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2015)

Dirt Rally: Early Access Game http://store.steampowered.com/app/310560/
25% Off till June 22


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Welp, finally pulled the trigger on Civ V complete edition. Figured I'd have to wait at least 2 years for it to go on sale any cheaper like IV and III, and apparently Civ V is awesome so worth the money I suppose.



Ah, so you don't have anything else to do with your life?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 15, 2015)

mastrdrver said:


> Ah, so you don't have anything else to do with your life?



I'll never have time to play it until I retire probably, just building up now for later  currently swathed in reviews and my occasional multiplayer session in Divinity Original Sin.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2015)

For anyone who's into killing zombies:
How To Survive http://store.steampowered.com/app/250400/

95% Off, only 4.42 hours left.
I just bought it myself for only 69 Euro cents!

F.E.A.R collection 75% Off http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12357/


----------



## mroofie (Jun 15, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


>


send me a msg when db xenoverse is on sale (75%)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 15, 2015)

R3ign said:


> Yeah, all the reviews / game play videos I've seen seem to suggest that. I  thoroughly enjoyed the Turok series along with survival games in general and this game has both elements so a win win!
> I might actually just buy it tonight


well ... i might also ... or buy it at full price once the 17% are off xD i hold for other games and deal atm


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 15, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Welp, finally pulled the trigger on Civ V complete edition. Figured I'd have to wait at least 2 years for it to go on sale any cheaper like IV and III, and apparently Civ V is awesome so worth the money I suppose.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for the Guardians expansion for Endless Legend to hit more than 33% off.


I bought Civ V complete edition about 4 months ago and love it. I didnt get it on sale


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... i might also ... or buy it at full price once the 17% are off xD i hold for other games and deal atm


oh well ... i did set off a "deal watch" date  for today and ... nope no interesting deals ... so i settle for :

edit: well the music is awesome ... trying a local to figure out some of the base 
after reading some pvp review .... i prefer start a local then go on a serv  probably pve ahah carebear ...yep but dinos are enough, no need to add psychopath to the mix  


tho :
-90% on Brother: a tale of two sons, i already bought it and for those who didn't and have a dual analog stick controller, GO FOR IT the story is nice the game mechanic is awesome. and at 1.49€ it's a win/win deal
-80% on 3Dmark might go for it also ... dunno... do i really need it ... well nope but 4.99€ is not bad and can be usefull for later 
-78% on Deadspace (the 1st) for those who have an interest for it (got mine free on Origin although some time ago )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Amazon running Half off on DA:I
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JUFT1F6/?tag=tec06d-20


 
Lol, I debated giving you a thanks for that useful info, since half off is right about the value point for that game.  But yeah, for half price it's a decent game.  Good Find!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 16, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Lol, I debated giving you a thanks for that useful info, since half off is right about the value point for that game.  But yeah, for half price it's a decent game.  Good Find!


yeah, I yanked it after I went to see how much it's going for these days, and realized that it's not _that_ great of a find, but maybe someone will decide to give it a try


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> -90% on Brother: a tale of two sons, i already bought it and for those who didn't and have a dual analog stick controller, GO FOR IT the story is nice the game mechanic is awesome. and at 1.49€ it's a win/win deal


Belay that order soldier!  It's only 3-4 hours long at most, has zero replay value, and nothing about it is very good.  I see it as a tech demo and little else.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Belay that order soldier!  It's only 3-4 hours long at most, has zero replay value, and nothing about it is very good.  I see it as a tech demo and little else.


well at 1.49€: no biggies for 3-4hrs and no replay value  and still a charming story and idea behind the game mechanic


----------



## theonedub (Jun 16, 2015)

Is Dead Rising 3 any good? I liked the first one (played on X360), but the second one felt flat and tired as if it were a reskin/DLC of the first. Does the game feel fresh or is it another rehash?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2015)

Payday 2 is 75% off including all DLCs (even the latest).


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 17, 2015)

GMG has 10% off Just Cause 3 pre-order. You can also use this 25% off code ( GRAB25-PERCNT-OFFNOW ) to get it for ~$40.

The email said this 25% off is only good till 3PM UTC June 19th.

GMG link


----------



## manofthem (Jun 17, 2015)

Pretty sweet *Humble Bundle* going on right now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 17, 2015)

Another pretty poor steam summer sale, IMO


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 17, 2015)

METAL GEAR SOLID V: GROUND ZEROES $4.99
METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE $7.49


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 17, 2015)

Assetto Corsa + Dream Pack 1 $27.49

That's a steal of a deal.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bought NFS Hot Persuit, NFS SHIFT and NFS Undercover today for just €8,77


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2015)

GRID 2 70% Off: http://store.steampowered.com/app/44350/
GRID Autosport 75% Off: http://store.steampowered.com/app/255220/

Eurotruck Simulator 80% Off: http://store.steampowered.com/app/227300/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2015)

Risen 3 $7.49, Complete $9.99


----------



## peche (Jun 18, 2015)

got pay day 2, almost finishing pay day the heist, nice games by the way!

Regards,


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm definitely getting Metro 2033 Redux, been wanting that for a while (already have Last Light Redux)



Yeah. With the new engine, 2033 is in my opinion a stronger game than LL. Much more 'back to basics' and survival oriented, darker. I think LL has too much of the warzone stuff in it to be scary and compelling, it starts feeling like an on-rails shooter sometimes.


----------



## happita (Jun 19, 2015)

Is it me, or does it seem like the bundle deals for certain games are "unreasonable" on Steam?

Example: Max Payne series

Max Payne Complete = $54.96

or separately

MP1: $2.49
MP2: $9.99
MP3: $4.99
MP3 Rockstar Pass: $3.74

Total: $21.21

And this isn't the only game I've noticed this for.


----------



## peche (Jun 19, 2015)

need for speed undercover, bought yesterday, already installed and ready to play today,  have played this game like 9000 times, cracked pirated copy, I really love it, but it was to high priced many time ago, then let the time pass and did'nt purchased it because I have it cracked, then again I realized that I love that game so I bought it for myself to enjoy full game and not the limited cracked one,


Recommended, for having good time with a simple race game!

PD: I love Japanese cars there, like skyline, silvia and also some Americans like Viper SRT10!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone play Pillars of eternity? I like RPG games, but like the FF mechanic's. Anyone play both?

Also I'm a pcars fan how is Assetto corsa to it?


----------



## Guitar (Jun 21, 2015)

I spent just under $150 this sale and still have about 35 things on my wishlist.

Sheesh.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 21, 2015)

I spent around $90 and still going.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 21, 2015)

$0 so far, most things look boring.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 21, 2015)

I bought Tropico 5 at 75% Off about 3 hours ago.
Tropico 5 66% Off now
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/tropico/


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2015)

Is it worth buying Project Cars 40% Off? http://store.steampowered.com/app/234630/
I already own GRID, GRID 2, GRID Autosport, Dirt 3 complete edition, Dirt Rally, and 3 NFS titles..


----------



## erixx (Jun 22, 2015)

Assetto and PCars are both great to have. 1st is more sim or harder. 2nd is pure fun. Both have online.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 24, 2015)

Borderlands Humble Bundle looks pretty great


----------



## patrico (Jun 25, 2015)

free key

http://www.pcgamer.com/get-a-free-key-for-grimoire-manastorm-with-bundle-stars/

worked for me


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2015)

Tropico 5 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/245620/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 26, 2015)

Beware, DLCs are not.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 30, 2015)

Anybody for an _almost_ free game?  *Morphopolis* is only $.19 on Steam, looks pretty cute


----------



## patrico (Jul 1, 2015)

https://gamesrepublic.com/??utm_sou...tent=WCA_NR_36-40+2&utm_campaign=WCA_NR_36-40

reg and get a free game ! 

Free Anomaly Warzone Earth Mobile Campaign Steam key for registration. Get it!

havnt tried it yet myself.....


----------



## manofthem (Jul 2, 2015)

*Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut* for *$1* on on GameChangerCharity. 

*Far Cry 4* for *$20* at Best Buy, today only (gotta pay attention for shipping though)

*Far Cry 4 Season Pass* for *$12* on uPlay


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 3, 2015)

Dust: An Elysian Tail
80% Off, ends in 2 days
http://store.steampowered.com/app/236090/


Anno 2070 + All DLC
75% Off, ends in 3 days
http://store.steampowered.com/app/48240/

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK :  http://store.steampowered.com/app/267060/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 7, 2015)

Shadowgate (2014)
80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/294440/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Dust: An Elysian Tail
> 80% Off, ends in 2 days
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/236090/
> 
> ...




thanks for that.....yes a Welsh company pushing the badger envelope.   I already own it ....as does @rtwjunkie


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 7, 2015)

drm free sale week on humble https://www.humblebundle.com/store
fri and sat has passed but sun and mon are still available


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2015)

Free game time!  

*Zuma's Revenge* is _FREE_ on Origin!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 11, 2015)

Rogue Legacy 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/241600/

Depth 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/274940/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2015)

Polarity 96% Off  (Portal like game)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/315430/

Bard Barian 85% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/269490/

Chaos on Deponia 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/220740/

Panzer Corps 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/268400/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2015)

Crusader Kings II 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/203770/

Gothic 1 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/65540/

Gothic II: Gold Edition 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/39510/

Toki Tori 95% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38700/

Toki Tori 2+ 90% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/201420/


----------



## manofthem (Jul 16, 2015)

Steam has a weekend sale on *ALIENS*.  Alien Isolation, which on sale for the same price we've seen before ($12.49), is a fantastic game imo, and I'm playing through it for the 3rd time now 



Humble Bundle has a Kickstarter Editon Bundle with some decent titles.  I'm picking it up for _Among the Sleep_


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2015)

The Crew 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/241560/

Ultra Street Fighter IV + DLC 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/241560/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2015)

Pid 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/218740/

Rush 95% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38720/

Edge 95% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/38740/

POSTAL 2 90% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/223470/









Super Trench Attack! 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/311870/

Neighbours from Hell Compilation 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/260750/

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War II Chaos Rising and all other Warhammer 40,000 titles 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/20570/









Infested Planet 67% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/204530/


----------



## newconroer (Jul 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Steam has a weekend sale on *ALIENS*.  Alien Isolation, which on sale for the same price we've seen before ($12.49), is a fantastic game imo, and I'm playing through it for the 3rd time now
> 
> 
> 
> Humble Bundle has a Kickstarter Editon Bundle with some decent titles.  I'm picking it up for _Among the Sleep_



One of the top ten contributors for the kickstarter is 'Greece is Free' 

Made me laugh..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 18, 2015)

I grabbed Act of War: Gold Edition from GOG for $5.  There's many other titles available:
http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_totalbiscuit_recommends_170715

GOG Galaxy is working right finally too (for me anyway). 


Edit: Oooo, Luftrausers is in there too.  That game is pretty fun.  Risk of Rain, The Longest Journey, Earth 2160, and Psychonauts  as well.


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 18, 2015)

> One of the top ten contributors for the kickstarter is 'Greece is Free'
> 
> Made me laugh..


It's a shame what is going on there. I hope they make it thru there current situation.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I grabbed Act of War: Gold Edition from GOG for $5.  There's many other titles available:
> http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_totalbiscuit_recommends_170715
> 
> GOG Galaxy is working right finally too (for me anyway).
> ...



Damn, beat me to it.  Thanks for the GOG update!


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2015)

GMG Summer Sale 20% off code

GMGSUM-MERSAL-E20OFF


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> GMG Summer Sale 20% off code
> 
> GMGSUM-MERSAL-E20OFF


they change it daily. now it is ENCORE-ENCORE-ENCORE valid till 17:00 UTC 23.07


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2015)

just got wolfenstein old blood with -75%
37 gb dl  WTF!?!?!
those guys never herd about winrar?!?
....

edit: new order is -75% too


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 23, 2015)

Metro 2033 and Last Light Redux editions on sale at *GOG*:
http://www.gog.com/game/metro_2033_redux
http://www.gog.com/game/metro_last_light_redux
OR both together for 60% off ($19.98): http://www.gog.com/promo/metro_special_promo_220715

There are 3 days, 22 hours left to grab these at ridiculous prices!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tropico 3: Gold Edition 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/6253/

Tropico 4: Steam Special Edition 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57690/

Franchise - Tropico
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/tropico/

The Talos Principle 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/257510/

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/72850/

Nightmares from the deep: The Cursed Heart 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/259740/

Quakecon Bundle:
Includes 34 items: Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition, Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition, Fallout 2: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game, Fallout Tactics: Brotherhood of Steel, Fallout: A Post Nuclear Role Playing Game, Wolfenstein: The New Order, Wolfenstein: The Old Blood, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dawnguard, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Hearthfire, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - Dragonborn, The Evil Within, The Evil Within: The Assignment, The Evil Within - The Consequence, The Evil Within: The Executioner, Dishonored, Dishonored: The Brigmore Witches, Dishonored - Void Walker Arsenal, Dishonored - The Knife of Dunwall, Dishonored: Dunwall City Trials, Doom 3: BFG Edition, Master Levels for Doom II, QUAKE Mission Pack 1: Scourge of Armagon, QUAKE Mission Pack 2: Dissolution of Eternity, QUAKE III: Team Arena, QUAKE II Mission Pack: Ground Zero, QUAKE II Mission Pack: The Reckoning, QUAKE II, QUAKE, DOOM II, Final DOOM, Ultimate Doom, Quake IV, Quake III Arena
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/74035/?snr=1_5_9__403

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/quakecon2015/


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 30, 2015)

SteamOS Weekend Deal - Click Here




I've personally never seen a Steam OS sale advertised before,  I like it....  

I'm nabbing myself a copy of Borderlands Pre-Sequel+Season Pass. 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## manofthem (Jul 31, 2015)

*Free Game: * *Epigenesis* is being given away at Razerzone, but Facebook is required. Epigenesis' Steam page


----------



## silkstone (Jul 31, 2015)

Race for the Sun is Free on Steam for one day.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/253030/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2015)

Assetto Corsa + DLC 50% Off
Ends in 2 days http://store.steampowered.com/app/244210/


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 31, 2015)

GMG is having a Weekend Flash Sale....5 Games Only.

1) DragonBall Xenoverse - 30.99
2) Dark Souls II - 30.99
3) Battlefield Hardline - 26.99
4) FarCry 4 - 24.99
5) Call of Duty | Advanced Warfare - 25.99

You have to log in to check out the page, just like their VIP sales.

I picked up Alpha Prime on a recent sale for a couple of bucks...I'm only about 45 minutes in but it has a little bit of a Half Life 2 feel to it.  Nostalgia at its best...at least not too bad so far....

Have a GREAT weekend!

Liquid Cool


----------



## kn00tcn (Jul 31, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> I've personally never seen a Steam OS sale advertised before,  I like it....


march 5 had a large steamOS, including ones that didnt even have the port available at the time

http://www.pcgamer.com/steam-sale-discounts-over-50-games-coming-to-steamos/


----------



## 64K (Aug 2, 2015)

Metro 2033 Redux and Last Light Redux on Steam sale one more day for $5 each.

It's funny, the bundle is $9.99 and buying both separately is $9.98


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 2, 2015)

64K said:


> Metro 2033 Redux and Last Light Redux on Steam sale one more day for $5 each.
> 
> It's funny, the bundle is $9.99 and buying both separately is $9.98



Its also funny that GOG had that same sale last weekend, lol.  Who'da thunk Steam wouldn't be the leader all the time anymore?!


----------



## 64K (Aug 2, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Its also funny that GOG had that same sale last weekend, lol.  Who'da thunk Steam wouldn't be the leader all the time anymore?!



Yeah, GOG is really maturing as a service. I got the sale on 2033 Redux from them. I always check them before buying on Steam sales since you actually own the game if you buy from them. I hope to see more publishers putting their games on GOG in the future.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 2, 2015)

64K said:


> Yeah, GOG is really maturing as a service. I got the sale on 2033 Redux from them. I always check them before buying on Steam sales since you actually own the game if you buy from them. I hope to see more publishers putting their games on GOG in the future.




I agree, I've put GOG in my bookmarks and I check in almost daily to see what's going on with them. I also like the fact they're also making a serious attempt at being linux friendly too.

About Metro 2033...

I'm a HUGE fan of this game and I was hesitant to purchase the 2033 redux because I didn't think it would be worth it, but now that I've picked it up on a recent sale...I'm quite pleased with the subtle changes here and there.  It definitely seems more like the second one which I haven't loaded yet due to space constraints....but as of now with the first one loaded and just heading into the tunnels with Bourbon, I like what I'm seeing so far.  Definitely worth a few bucks for a game that has re-play value for me.  I've been through it at least twice a year since it originally released...Yes, I like it that much.

I will add, it does seem to run a little better on equipment that is 'borderline'.  I've gained quite a few FPS on the laptop in my sig...runs more like the second game which is a good thing.

Since we're talking games...

Today I'll be starting Borderlands Pre-Sequel after spending a few hours in the wastelands of Fallout 3.  I've completely unloaded Fallout:NV, I really like FO3 better.  Last night at about 3:00 in the morning(while I was making homemade ice cream), I ran into some kind of mega mutant after cleaning out the shelves of a store(couldn't move fast), he killed dogmeat and took my head off with one swing of the sledge.  I had to go back to the store with autosave and then walked off in the opposite direction back to Megaton.    I left off having emptied my inventory and loaded myself up with stims, med-x, psycho and GUNS!  I'm going mutant hunting...

Wish me luck...

Liquid Cool


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2015)

_Metro Redux Bundle_ for *$7.70* on GMG w/ code *SAVE23-WITHGM-GAUG15*


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2015)

The Darkness II 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/67370/

Magicite 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/268750/

Invisible, Inc. 40% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/243970/


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2015)

Left 4 Dead 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/500/

Left 4 Dead 2 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/

Left 4 Dead bundle 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/2487/

Lego: The Hobbit 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/285160/

Choice of Robots 40% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/339350/

Japanese Indie Games Festival
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/doujin/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 14, 2015)

The Talos Principle is 66% off ($13.59) till the 17th on Steam! http://store.steampowered.com/app/257510/
Also Road to Gehenna DLC is 25% off ($11.24) http://store.steampowered.com/app/358470/

Remember, Only a few days on these!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sis Meier's Civilization: Beyond Earth Play for FREE through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time.
50% Off http://store.steampowered.com/app/65980/

Microsoft Flight Simulator X: Steam Edition 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/314160/?snr=1_4_4__131

Kalypso Anniversary Sale
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/kalypsoanniversary/

Devolver Weekend
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/devolverweekend2015


----------



## RCoon (Aug 14, 2015)

Bundle Stars Steam Sale

Bunch of 2 pack and 3 pack offers.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> The Talos Principle is 66% off ($13.59) till the 17th on Steam! http://store.steampowered.com/app/257510/
> Also Road to Gehenna is 25% off ($11.24) http://store.steampowered.com/app/358470/
> 
> Remember, Only a few days on these!



I just bought it last month at 66% Off
Bought Road to Gehenna today, I haven't installed the game yet lol


----------



## bretts31344 (Aug 15, 2015)

Mac Game Store is having a sale. I got Bioshock Infinite Complete for $9.50 after coupon code macgames5off (5% off). The coupon should work on most games. Even though the site is labeled for Macs, most games activate on Steam and include the Windows version as well. Double check though before purchasing.


----------



## xorbe (Aug 15, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I just bought it last month at 66% Off
> Bought Road to Gehenna today, I haven't installed the game yet lol



Puzzle "haircut" (Gehenna world 2) pissed me off when I finally had to take a hint from a youtube video.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2015)

Daily deals:
Dungeon Siege Collection 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12086/

Beyond Gravity 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/317510/

Other deals:
Hive 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/251210/

Doom & Destiny 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/318130/

Waves 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/107600/

Grim Legends: The Forsaken Bride 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/284850/


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2015)

The Silent Age 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/352520/

Trine Enchanted Edition 85% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35700/

Trine 2: Complete Story 85% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/35720/

*Buy Meridian4 Complete Pack 75% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/75742/?snr=1_5_9__403
Includes 34 items: Avencast: Rise of the Mage, Biology Battle, Chains, Chrome, Chrome - SpecForce, Crash Time 2, Dark Matter, Frontline Tactics, Frontline Tactics - Close Quater Combat Soldier, Frontline Tactics - Desert Camouflage, Frontline Tactics - Golden Guns, Frontline Tactics - Medic, Frontline Tactics - Ninja Camouflage, Frontline Tactics - Sniper, Frontline Tactics - Snow Camouflage, Frontline Tactics - Tiger Camouflage, Frontline Tactics - Woodland Camouflage, Hektor, Hektor - Official Soundtrack, In Verbis Virtus, In Verbis Virtus - Soundtrack, Larva Mortus, Nikopol: Secrets of the Immortals, Obulis, Rhiannon: Curse of the Four Branches, RIP - Trilogy™, Schein, Selknam Defense, Space Hack, Space Trader: Merchant Marine, Starion Tactics, Tank Universal, The Silent Age, Wasteland Angel


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 21, 2015)

Capy Games Bundle 71% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/74475/

Payday: The Heist 90% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/24240/

Payday 2 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/


----------



## patrico (Aug 21, 2015)

*Payday 2 is free to try this weekend*

http://www.pcgamer.com/payday-2-is-free-to-try-this-weekend/


 It's also 75% on Steam off during the free trial period, selling at £3.74 / $4.99.


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2015)

CS:GO $7.49...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 23, 2015)

GMG GTA5 44.99$   HERE


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 26, 2015)

The Witcher 3, 54% saving on greenmangaming:  http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ro/en/pc/games/action/witcher-3-wild-hunt/#b


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Holy Fvck Me!!! Bethesda older software is on GoG!!


----------



## Agility (Aug 26, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Holy Fvck Me!!! Bethesda older software is on GoG!!



This you mean? https://www.gog.com/news/bethesda_softworks_its_way_to_gogcom


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 26, 2015)

Agility said:


> This you mean? https://www.gog.com/news/bethesda_softworks_its_way_to_gogcom





Ahhzz said:


> Holy Fvck Me!!! Bethesda older software is on* GoG!!*




why, yes! yes, I do!!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> why, yes! yes, I do!!





Agility said:


> This you mean? https://www.gog.com/news/bethesda_softworks_its_way_to_gogcom




 Probably why he had GoG as a link................ Ah, just giving ya crap @Agility  

Don't take me serious.


----------



## Agility (Aug 27, 2015)

LOL my bad. Didn't realize the link.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 27, 2015)

Agility said:


> LOL my bad. Didn't realize the link.


no worries at all, we're just poking at you


----------



## patrico (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ark: Survival Evolved is among four Steam free weekend games*

http://www.pcgamer.com/ark-survival-evolved-is-among-four-free-steam-games-this-weekend/

enjoy


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2015)

patrico said:


> *Ark: Survival Evolved is among four Steam free weekend games*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/ark-survival-evolved-is-among-four-free-steam-games-this-weekend/
> 
> enjoy




Hmm, interesting looking game. 

Here is the link on Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/app/346110/

Figured I would add that since you didn't include it in your post.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 28, 2015)

end of summer sale:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 29, 2015)

Stealth Inc 2

For free!! https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/stealthinc2_agameofclones_freegame


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hand of Fate 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/266510/

Company of Heroes 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/4560/

Mount & Blade: Warband 
Play for free! Ends in 1 day and 12 hours 
66% Off http://store.steampowered.com/app/48700/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 29, 2015)

if you wanna punish yourself, the Black ops 3 beta is free, and open to ALL on steam.and Xboner ..

***EDIT*** If you wanna save the time, or bandwidth, go into the bathroom, and lift the toilet seat, place Your"self" under it, and SLAM the lifted seat down. IT will be less painful. this has been a public Service announcement.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 29, 2015)

patrico said:


> *Ark: Survival Evolved is among four Steam free weekend games*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/ark-survival-evolved-is-among-four-free-steam-games-this-weekend/
> 
> enjoy



Hopefully  they do it again when there has been performance increases, as it runs like crap.


----------



## newbsandwich (Aug 31, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> end of summer sale:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store



Anybody know if Steam is having a summer sale this year?


----------



## 64K (Aug 31, 2015)

newbsandwich said:


> Anybody know if Steam is having a summer sale this year?



Already come and gone. Next big Steam sale will be the holidays sale.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 31, 2015)

free zuma's revenge at origin
https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## peche (Aug 31, 2015)

humble store have interesting deals!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 1, 2015)

Definitely.  I just grabbed Mini Metro + RONIN + Not A Hero + Gods Will be watching for $13.18.  The discount on those last three, bought together, jumps up to 85%--effectively 3 games for the price of one.




64K said:


> Already come and gone. Next big Steam sale will be the holidays sale.


Last year they did a Halloween sale that was mostly just horror games.  The year before that though there was a fall sale that was pretty good. Who knows?


----------



## JonathanC (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guy! Not sure if anyone has mentioned this site or not, but it can help raise that steam game count quickly.

Www.bundlestars.com

Tried it myself and it 100% works. You can also go to www.g2a.com and test your luck on the 10 steam games for $3. I got some good ones last time.


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2015)

Tom Clancy bundle at Humblebundle. Rainbow Six, Splinter Cell, etc etc.


----------



## peche (Sep 1, 2015)

JonathanC said:


> Hey guy! Not sure if anyone has mentioned this site or not, but it can help raise that steam game count quickly.
> 
> Www.bundlestars.com
> 
> Tried it myself and it 100% works. You can also go to www.g2a.com and test your luck on the 10 steam games for $3. I got some good ones last time.


there is a good deal for MK X!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 1, 2015)

Shadow of Mordor looks interesting at $15 but it doesn't look like all DLCs are included...just most.  I'm thinking I'll pass:
http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-bundle/

Note: BundleStars doesn't appear to work in IE11.  I have to view it using Edge.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 1, 2015)

JonathanC said:


> Hey guy! Not sure if anyone has mentioned this site or not, but it can help raise that steam game count quickly.
> 
> Www.bundlestars.com
> 
> Tried it myself and it 100% works. You can also go to www.g2a.com and test your luck on the 10 steam games for $3. I got some good ones last time.



I just got a hit on the Infinite Bundle from Bundlestars, and came here to post it. I have to admit, I begged a key for Merchants of Kaidan a few months ago, and I think that game itself is worth the $2. A couple of the others on there (the Sparkle series) are really enjoyable and peaceful on an Android tablet, not sure how well they play on PC.


----------



## bretts31344 (Sep 1, 2015)

Green Man Gaming:
*Metal Gear Solid V for $46.20.*
*Rocket League for $15.40.*
Use coupon code SAVE23-WITHGM-GSEP15 at checkout. This code works on most games from Greenmangaming.

*Bioshock Infinite for $1* following these steps. Start Here. Credit to Slickdeals.net.

Games Radar.com has teamed up with GreenManGaming to offer *Bioshock Infinite* (PC Digital Download) on sale for *$1* when you follow the directions below. Thanks ichow23

Note, Steam is required for activation/installation

Click here and follow the on-screen prompts to vote for The 33rd Golden Joysticks Awards
Click here, under "Claim your Game" enter your personal info and submit.
Check the email you entered from Step 2, to verify your email.
Within email, click "verify email" link to be redirected to Steam, login to your account or create an account (join for free).
Check email and click "claim your game" and copy/paste unique voucher code during checkout
Sale price will be $1
The unique voucher code from Step 5 is tied to your specific account, the email used on your Green Man Gaming account must match the email entered from Step 2.

*It looks like it links your Steam account to Playfire, so beware if you don't want your Steam data being tracked, etc.*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 2, 2015)

check this out...as well as THIS


----------



## xvi (Sep 2, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> check this out..


So, that Humble Tom Clancy Bundle is UPlay only. Just a heads up.

Edit: Really liking the Humble Store Sale. Only complaint is that there's a LOT to sort through.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 2, 2015)

xvi said:


> So, that Humble Tom Clancy Bundle is UPlay only. Just a heads up.



yeah TClancy games are ubisoft , uplay only.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 2, 2015)

bretts31344 said:


> Green Man Gaming:
> *Metal Gear Solid V for $46.20.*
> *Rocket League for $15.40.*
> Use coupon code SAVE23-WITHGM-GSEP15 at checkout. This code works on most games from Greenmangaming.
> ...



Worked like a charm, thanks a bunch!


----------



## okidna (Sep 2, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Shadow of Mordor looks interesting at $15 but it doesn't look like all DLCs are included...just most.  I'm thinking I'll pass:
> http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-bundle/
> 
> Note: BundleStars doesn't appear to work in IE11.  I have to view it using Edge.



I think all DLCs will be included because they wrote : "With 2 Steam keys, get Shadow of Mordor and* the Season Pass DLC* for our lowest ever price!"

For comparison I bought the game on STEAM, then I bought the Season Pass separately on sale and now I got all the DLCs and even the GOTY upgrade (for free).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 2, 2015)

okidna said:


> I think all DLCs will be included because they wrote : "With 2 Steam keys, get Shadow of Mordor and* the Season Pass DLC* for our lowest ever price!"
> 
> For comparison I bought the game on STEAM, then I bought the Season Pass separately on sale and now I got all the DLCs and even the GOTY upgrade (for free).


In which case...I'm very tempted to get it.  Very, very tempted.

Edit: There aren't anymore DLCs coming out for it is there?

Edit: I bought it.  It gave me two keys, one for Shadow of Mordor and one for Season Pass.  I'll check soon if it shows I have all of the DLCs...

In related news, my 3 TB game hard drive is almost full. 

Edit: When I put the Season Pass code into Steam, it actually called it "upgrade to GOTY."

Edit: It did not include "Test of Power" nor "HD Content"; however, both are free from the Steam store so effectively, that bundle unlocks everything for Shadow of Mordor. 

Edit: Yup, Steam Store is now showing I have everything.


----------



## okidna (Sep 2, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In which case...I'm very tempted to get it.  Very, very tempted.
> 
> Edit: There aren't anymore DLCs coming out for it is there?
> 
> ...



I don't think there will be any new DLCs coming, but who knows.

Apparently GOTY Upgrade = Season Pass, here : http://store.steampowered.com/app/318550



> The Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor - GOTY Edition Upgrade and the previously available Season Pass are the same product.


----------



## peche (Sep 2, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> check this out...as well as THIS


have seen first one ! second one is pretty goooooood!


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 2, 2015)

eso -33%
http://store.steampowered.com/app/306130/


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> eso -33%
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/306130/



thanks for the link..

anyone know if ESO still limits the race/classes you can pick unless you get their Upper Tier package?


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 2, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> thanks for the link..
> 
> anyone know if ESO still limits the race/classes you can pick unless you get their Upper Tier package?


only imperial race is closed and races are bound to alliance. no limitation on classes.
you can get imperial edition from crown store but i cant see for how much cause i already have it.
you get 1k or 1.5k when you register the game and if you play for free you get 500 crowns monthly so with little patience you can have it.

eidt: with imperial edition you get dlcs for free


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks. Looks like 2000 crowns in the store, so it wouldn't take long... I may check out the free version to see if they've improved any on the issues I had with it. *cheers*


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 2, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> Thanks. Looks like 2000 crowns in the store, so it wouldn't take long... I may check out the free version to see if they've improved any on the issues I had with it. *cheers*


you still have to buy the game :/
but it is much better then any of "f2p" mmos


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> you still have to buy the game :/
> but it is much better then any of "f2p" mmos


Oh yeah.....





nope, never mind.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 2, 2015)

old deus ex' -80%
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/deus-ex


----------



## Frick (Sep 2, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> old deus ex' -80%
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/deus-ex



Extremely worth it. The second game is pretty underrated IMO, the big issue is the level design. Massive loading times, everywhere.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2015)

Codemasters GRID 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/12750/
Offer ends September 9


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 3, 2015)

Frick said:


> Extremely worth it. The second game is pretty underrated IMO, the big issue is the level design. Massive loading times, everywhere.


Shadowrun has longer load times. XD


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 3, 2015)

divinity dragon commander -79%
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/divinitydragoncommander_storefront

m&b collection -50%
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/mountandblade_collection_storefront
available separately as well

lords of the fallen -60%
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/lordsofthefallen_storefront

edit:
ooooh!!!!
how i missed that!!!!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/bethesdasoftworks/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 3, 2015)

Humble Store has another excellent bundle, this time Double Fine:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/doublefineproductions/

I'm getting:
-Grim Fandango
-Broken Age
-Iron Brigade
-Massive Chalice
...combined that is 83% off for an order total of $12.74--less than the normal retail price of Grim Fandango by itself.


----------



## patrico (Sep 3, 2015)

*WildStar goes free-to-play this month*

https://www.wildstar-online.com/en/freetoplay/


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 3, 2015)

patrico said:


> *WildStar goes free-to-play this month*
> 
> https://www.wildstar-online.com/en/freetoplay/


I beta'd that a considerable time back, but had some serious issues connecting. Hopefully they've resolved them: it looked cute


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2015)

Focus Home Interactive Weekend 15~80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/focus_weekend/


----------



## xvi (Sep 3, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Humble Store has another excellent bundle, this time Double Fine:


I really liked Brutal Legend, myself. Would recommend it. Kind of poor reviews on the other things though. =/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 4, 2015)

Costume Quest is short but fun.
Psychonauts is awesome.
Hack n Slash is pretty good--great if you're a programmer.
Spacebase DF-9 is okay but...it was an early access game and they prematurely abandoned it.  It's worth the $2.49 asking price but...abandonware. 
Stacking is an interesting game/concept but I never bothered to even finish the first level.  I really need to.
As you said, Brutal Legend is awesome, especially if you like metal music.  It's decent even if you don't.

From best down (never played the ones I bought so I can't comment on those):
-Brutal Legend
-Psychonauts
-Hack n Slash
-Costume Quest
-Stacking
-Spacebase DF-9


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 4, 2015)

World in Conflict (complete edition) is now available on GOG for $9.99: https://www.gog.com/news/release_world_in_conflict_complete_edition and The Witcher 3 is 30% off at GOG as well:  https://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_3_wild_hunt. 

The Witcher 1 and Witcher 2 are both on sale at GOG as well!  https://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher  (85%) ;   https://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_2 (60%).

Additionally, Stasis is 20% off: https://www.gog.com/game/stasis and Satellite Reign is also 20% off: https://www.gog.com/game/satellite_reign


----------



## Kursah (Sep 4, 2015)

Would be cool to see a resurgence in WiC and get some MP action going again. It is really fun when you can be on and go against a team that is working well together tactically/strategically. I'm thinking of doing another playthru on the story as well. Great deal for that game and it still has a pretty decent benchmark as well!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 4, 2015)

Yay!  World In Conflict desperately needed a de-DRMing.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 4, 2015)

2k sale
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/2k/

payday 2 -75%
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/payday2_storefront

and some endless goodness
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/endlesslegend_classic_storefront

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/endlesslegend_emperor_storefront

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/endlesslegend_guardians_storefront

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/endlessspace_gold_storefront


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 4, 2015)

Just had to post this "sale" here for giggles!    It's a great example of Amazon not regulating their marketplace.

It can be viewed here http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LEPDR9G/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 4, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Just had to post this "sale" here for giggles!    It's a great example of Amazon not regulating their marketplace.
> 
> It can be viewed here http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LEPDR9G/?tag=tec06d-20




PURCHASED 3 Copies !!!!


----------



## patrico (Sep 4, 2015)

shippings not even free!!!!,  deal breaker for me


----------



## xorbe (Sep 5, 2015)

There was an interesting write-up about how these outrageous Amazon prices are auto-pricing-bots gone wrong.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2015)

I doubt that.  I mean, the crazy prices are always merchants on the Amazon Marketplace, not Amazon itself.  Only way to find out why their prices are ridiculous is to contact them directly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2015)

Lots of good deals on good indie games today:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store

All 75% off or more:
-Monaco
-Renegade Ops
-Bridge Constructor
-Worms Reloaded
-Drunken Robot Pornography
-Trine 2 Complete Story
-Waking Mars
-Pixel Piracy

50% or more off:
-Signs of Life
-Godus


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 5, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yay!  World In Conflict desperately needed a de-DRMing.


patch 1.09 removed DRM almost 7 years ago, i dont get it

(i own retail WiC, disc check was removed)


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 8, 2015)

a lot of cool stuff in square enix sale
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/squareenix/

ubi sale
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/ubisoft/

but there is better deals in build own ubi bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/ubisoft/

and deep silver too
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/deepsilver/


----------



## RCoon (Sep 10, 2015)

GMG sent me a supposedly unique code.

32% off, feel free to use it. Only works once.

KK6U7V-MRG4BD-E13L84


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2015)

Daily Deals on Steam
Mass Effect 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/17460/

Mass Effect 2 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/24980/


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 10, 2015)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bandainamcoweekend


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bandainamcoweekend



Too bad it didn't work out with my controller and Project Cars


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 10, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bandainamcoweekend



I can very much recommend Enslaved: Odyssey to the West on that list!  Sure, controls were not ported very well, but once you get the hang of them, it's actually pretty playable with kb/m.  

You'll get a great story, good action and combat, very nice visuals, and 14 hours of game. For $3.74 you can't go wrong!


----------



## qubit (Sep 10, 2015)

40% off Project Cars. Hit that buy button! Deal ends 14 September.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/234630


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I can very much recommend Enslaved: Odyssey to the West on that list!  Sure, controls were not ported very well, but once you get the hang of them, it's actually pretty playable with kb/m.
> 
> You'll get a great story, good action and combat, very nice visuals, and 14 hours of game. For $3.74 you can't go wrong!


5 euro for me :/

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/kingsbounty_collectorspack_storefront
separate versions are also available at store fron page

edit:
witcher 3 -30% if there is someone that dont have it yet
http://store.steampowered.com/app/292030/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 10, 2015)

ive been having a hard time finding good games too add to my giveaway collection....if anyone see's a title that is good(im a little rusty with the current game market, and what is good or not), @ a decent price, or a bundle of the same nature, send me a PM, or post it here (if its not too much to ask),just be sure to tag me.  thanks...


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 10, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> ive been having a hard time finding good games too add to my giveaway collection....if anyone see's a title that is good(im a little rusty with the current game market, and what is good or not), @ a decent price, or a bundle of the same nature, send me a PM, or post it here (if its not too much to ask),just be sure to tag me.  thanks...


https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/assassinscreed4_blackflag_storefront
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/assassinscreed4_blackflag_season_storefront
there are more here. a lot are uplay only but there are some steam too

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/justcause_collection_storefront
and squre enix sale here


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 10, 2015)

Im sure others got this invite, and i Know its a stretch seeing as how bad the original game did, but just the same....here ya go.

_*Click the Pic for information*_.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2015)

Play XCOM: Enemy Unknown for free this weekend!

75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/200510/


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 11, 2015)

Humble Store End of Summer again!!

This include a half-price Warframe pack, Sniper Elite III for $20, the Build Your Own Bundle continues, The fun and savings never end!!!! well... in a couple of days, but still!!! good deals!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 12, 2015)

Call of Juarez 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/3020/

Call of Juarez: The Cartel 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/33420/

Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/21980/

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/204450/


----------



## patrico (Sep 15, 2015)

*Claim your free Steam key for Skyborn*

http://www.pcgamer.com/claim-your-free-steam-key-for-skyborn/


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 15, 2015)

total war bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## Jborg (Sep 15, 2015)

Command and Conquer Red Alert 2 + Yuris Revenge on the house in Origin.


----------



## Tardan (Sep 16, 2015)

Amnesia is free on Steam until 10 AM PT tomorrow! Grab it while you can!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/57300/


----------



## RCoon (Sep 16, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Command and Conquer Red Alert 2 + Yuris Revenge on the house in Origin.



Has Origin patched out the IPX requirements? You can't play RA2 online unless you're running on XP, OR you use a VPN game network service like Tunngle. A fair few of my friends still play RA2 online with hundreds of other players on Tunngle, so if you're looking for a community, it's there.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dust: An Elysian Tale 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/236090/


Weekend Deal - Dead Island Franchise, 80% Off
Play Dead Island and Dead Island Riptide for Free until Sunday at 1:00 PM.
http://store.steampowered.com/news/18390/

Warner Bros. Publisher weekend
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/wb_pub_weekend


----------



## Toothless (Sep 17, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Dust: An Elysian Tale 80% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/236090/


Loved that game! Well, all but the ending but there are rumors about a sequel coming out. Anywho, it's a game worth getting.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 17, 2015)

wb publisher weekind
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/wb_pub_weekend?snr=1_41_4__42


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> wb publisher weekind
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/wb_pub_weekend?snr=1_41_4__42



Lol, just edited my post for that! 
Thanks anyway!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2015)

COD Franchise sale
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/cod/


----------



## peche (Sep 21, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> COD Franchise sale
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/cod/


what is the sale? $89 combos or bundles? 
COD games never get cheap ... WTF activision ....


----------



## RCoon (Sep 21, 2015)

peche said:


> WTF activision



Activision are always the worst. The only games they heavily discount are ones which receive catastrophically bad reviews (see: Wolfenstein 2009 (which I liked)). It's usually cheaper to buy hard copies from Amazon and wait out the delivery time. Their digital market is horribly broken, and rarely sees more than 10% off.


----------



## peche (Sep 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Activision are always the worst. The only games they heavily discount are ones which receive catastrophically bad reviews (see: Wolfenstein 2009 (which I liked)). It's usually cheaper to buy hard copies from Amazon and wait out the delivery time. Their digital market is horribly broken, and rarely sees more than 10% off.


modern warfare is pretty old... i lke the game but lets recognize that is not so good for the price... 
also BlackOps is the same i like the first game... but the price is not correct .... second BlackOps ... just sucks ... 

Again WTF Activision ...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Activision are always the worst. The only games they heavily discount are ones which receive catastrophically bad reviews (see: Wolfenstein 2009 (which I liked)). It's usually cheaper to buy hard copies from Amazon and wait out the delivery time. Their digital market is horribly broken, and rarely sees more than 10% off.



This is true. I would actually buy some newer CoD games if they hit $5. Modern Warfare 2 hit $5 once on Amazon and I bought that, but that was years ago and never happened again.

I did buy the ww2 pack with WaW on Steam for $15 because I want WaW on Steam and it came with the other 2 old games. Still, wouldn't do it again for the prices. Activision believe their games are other worldly, and we peasants are blessed to be able to buy and play them 



peche said:


> modern warfare is pretty old... i lke the game but lets recognize that is not so good for the price...



CoD4 MW can be found for $5 here and there, usually on a mac sale. The key activates on Steam and works for pc so if you find a mac sale, jump on it. That's what I did


----------



## patrico (Sep 21, 2015)

Free Steam Key For  retro platformer *8-bit Boy*

http://www.pcgamer.com/have-a-free-steam-key-for-retro-platformer-8-bit-boy/             enjoy


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2015)

GRID 2 + All in DLC Pack 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/44350/

GRID 2 Reloaded Edition 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/34432/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 22, 2015)

peche said:


> what is the sale? $89 combos or bundles?
> COD games never get cheap ... WTF activision ....



Well I did see MW3 for 60% off over the weekend, so sometimes they are cheap.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know why Steam doesn't have this on the front page, but *Elite: Dangerous* is *40% off*. I'm thinking about picking it up, but I don't have a lot of time to play it.


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 22, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know why Steam doesn't have this on the front page, but *Elite: Dangerous* is *40% off*. I'm thinking about picking it up, but I don't have a lot of time playing it.


wow this game looks extremely cool. I wonder how I have never heard about it before


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> wow this game looks extremely cool. I wonder how I have never heard about it before


Yea, it's a really good deal. I know a few people here have it, and this is a good price for people still on the fence about it. I'll more than likely get it today.
*
EDIT: I just bought it! I can't wait to try it with the Oculus Rift.  @erocker do we have a club house? hehe*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 22, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> wow this game looks extremely cool. I wonder how I have never heard about it before


 
Because Star Citizen gets all the buzz! But I have heard that Elite Dangerous is just as good.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know why Steam doesn't have this on the front page, but *Elite: Dangerous* is *40% off*. I'm thinking about picking it up, but I don't have a lot of time to play it.



I'd buy it this instant, but there aren't enough ship choices for my tastes, and the new ships come few and far between.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2015)

@RCoon - I see this game is in your wish list. Buy it! I want a review... lol and we can shoot some stuff. hehe
*
EDIT: You ninja'ed in here before I could post this.. lol*


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> @RCoon - I see this game is in your wish list. Buy it! I want a review... lol and we can shoot some stuff. hehe



OK because you said it I bought it  I recently bought ARK and was hugely disappointed, so I'll spend a few free hours playing Elite instead!
Probably won't do a review though. Too late, and half the members on here know way more than I could in a week anyway.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> OK because you said it I bought it  I recently bought ARK and was hugely disappointed, so I'll spend a few free hours playing Elite instead!
> Probably won't do a review though. Too late, and half the members on here know way more than I could in a week anyway.


Yea, I almost picked up ARK when it was on sale, but I'm going to hold off on that one until they get VR corrected. But it is on my list of games to get. lol I bought Killing Floor 2 last week when it was on sale and I can't put it down.. lol It's worth the full price they are asking for it. It's not totally complete yet, but it feels more complete then some of the games I've purchased lately.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 22, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I almost picked up ARK when it was on sale, but I'm going to hold off on that one until they get VR corrected. But it is on my list of games to get. lol I bought Killing Floor 2 last week when it was on sale and I can't put it down.. lol It's worth the full price they are asking for it. It's not totally complete yet, but it feels more complete then some of the games I've purchased lately.



Big fan of KF2, its gone in the right direction. Just needs more guns is all, especially when you have most of the weapon DLC's for the original for comparison


----------



## manofthem (Sep 22, 2015)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I almost picked up ARK when it was on sale, but I'm going to hold off on that one until they get VR corrected. But it is on my list of games to get. lol I bought Killing Floor 2 last week when it was on sale and I can't put it down.. lol It's worth the full price they are asking for it. It's not totally complete yet, but it feels more complete then some of the games I've purchased lately.





RCoon said:


> Big fan of KF2, its gone in the right direction. Just needs more guns is all, especially when you have most of the weapon DLC's for the original for comparison



I'm glad you guys mentioned KF2 because I've been wanting to get into it and hopefully soon, but I keep forgetting about it. I think I saw it for sale the other day but forgot about it right after looking at it. 
But I'm glad to hear that it's good


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I'm glad you guys mentioned KF2 because I've been wanting to get into it and hopefully soon, but I keep forgetting about it. I think I saw it for sale the other day but forgot about it right after looking at it.
> But I'm glad to hear that it's good


Yea, KF2 is a really good game. If you killed KF then you'll like KF2.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2015)

Franchise Might & Magic
Up to 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/might-magic/


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 22, 2015)

Dying Light is on sale at steam for 50% off! Now, I wish I hadn't bought ED... Damn it.. lol


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2015)

GRID Autosport 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/255220/
Offer ends September 28


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Franchise Might & Magic
> Up to 75% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/might-magic/



Heroes III HD edition is extremely not worth it. For one thing it doesn't need a HD edition, and the expansion packs are not included.


----------



## okidna (Sep 23, 2015)

Frick said:


> Heroes III HD edition is extremely not worth it. For one thing it doesn't need a HD edition, and the expansion packs are not included.



Very true. Fortunately you can get the non HD but Complete Edition (all DLCs included) at GoG : http://www.gog.com/game/heroes_of_might_and_magic_3_complete_edition


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2015)

Frick said:


> Heroes III HD edition is extremely not worth it. For one thing it doesn't need a HD edition, and the expansion packs are not included.



Ok thanks for mentioning I didn't know that, I don't own the game myself.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2015)

Dying Light 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/239140/


----------



## Tardan (Sep 24, 2015)

Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee is free until Sept. 24 at 10 a.m. PT! Will this become a weekly thing with Steam? Lets hope!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/15700/


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2015)

Play the Dawn of War Franchise for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time!
You can also pickup the Dawn of War Franchise at 75% Off

http://store.steampowered.com/news/18350/


----------



## 64K (Sep 24, 2015)

System Shock Enhanced on GOG for $8 but I would wait on a better sale

http://www.pcgamer.com/system-shock-enhanced-edition-hits-gog/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 24, 2015)

64K said:


> System Shock Enhanced on GOG for $8 but I would wait on a better sale
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/system-shock-enhanced-edition-hits-gog/


 
For those that are too young, this is the original, not System Shock 2 you've probably been exposed to.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 25, 2015)

64K said:


> System Shock Enhanced on GOG for $8 but I would wait on a better sale
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/system-shock-enhanced-edition-hits-gog/



Ok, that sale price is here, it looks like for the weekend! Same link, and it's $5.99.


----------



## patrico (Sep 25, 2015)

http://www.bundlestars.com/all-bundles/batman-complete-bundle/

Pay only €10.03 and Be the Batman 

Batman: Arkham Asylum Game of the Year Edition 
STEAM - WIN



Batman: Arkham City Game of the Year Edition 
STEAM - WIN / MAC



Batman: Arkham Origins 
STEAM - WIN



Batman: Arkham Origins: Season Pass - DLC 
STEAM - WIN



Batman: Arkham Origins: Black Mask Challenge Pack - DLC 
STEAM - WIN



Batman: Arkham Origins: Online Supply Drop DLCs


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ryse: Son of Rome 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/302510/


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 25, 2015)

LoL Deadpool is selling like hot pancakes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 25, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> LoL Deadpool is selling like hot pancakes.


----------



## xorbe (Sep 26, 2015)

Deadpool is back?  It was unavailable ANYWHERE for a while.


----------



## patrico (Sep 26, 2015)

deadpool yeah 50% off on steam, game trailer is funny, the film comes out next year looks a fun watch too 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/224060/

edit : forgot to mention its a WEEKEND DEAL! Offer ends 28 September










hope me putting the film trailer isnt out of place...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 26, 2015)

Nordic Games Weekend sale on GOG!  Lots of good titles available for good prices.

http://www.gog.com/promo/nordic_weekend_promo_250915


----------



## Kvsmms (Sep 28, 2015)

You can grab FIFA 16 for almost 18$ less than on Origin:

http://www.kinguin.net/product/182487/fifa-16-origin-cd-key-1442910885-52811-t/

*EDITED BY RCoon: feel free to read this before purchasing from Kinguin
http://www.polygon.com/2015/2/9/800...ose-mysteriously-cheap-gray-market-game-codes*


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2015)

Play Sanctum 2 for free! Ends in 6 days and 3 hours
75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/210770/


----------



## patrico (Sep 28, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Play Sanctum 2 for free! Ends in 6 days and 3 hours
> 75% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/210770/



always wondered how the hybrid TD/FPS would play like, nice one @P4-630


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sniper Elite 3 80% Off
Offer ends October 2
http://store.steampowered.com/app/238090

The Secret World 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/215280/


----------



## xorbe (Sep 29, 2015)

patrico said:


> always wondered how the hybrid TD/FPS would play like



Tried it, wasn't my thing.


----------



## NightOfChrist (Sep 29, 2015)

*Way of the Samurai 4* is available now in *GOG*

http://www.gog.com/game/way_of_the_samurai_4

With the exception of Steam DRM and DLC (only Where Are They Now? Set, Ryoma Sakamoto and Shinsengumi Set available), everything else is the same. The audio is Japanese and the text is English. It is currently 40% off for both the game and the DLC pack.


----------



## happita (Sep 29, 2015)

Note to GOG:

Please do everything you can to expand your current game library and I promise I will get whatever I have on Steam worth getting again for my GOG account.

Thank you.

P.S. Thanks for the heads up on that Nordic Games sale rtwjunkie, I got Red Faction 1 & 2 and Painkiller Black when they were all $2.49 a piece


----------



## manofthem (Sep 29, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> per Elite 3 80% Off
> Offer ends October 2
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/238090



Fantastic deal!  A must grab.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 30, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Sniper Elite 3 80% Off
> Offer ends October 2
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/238090



To add to that, the entire *Sniper Elite Franchise* is on sale!  http://store.steampowered.com/sale/sniper-elite/
The Trilogy can be had for 81% off.

...or you can go for individual deals like:
*Sniper Elite V2* is a ridiculous 85%off!


----------



## manofthem (Sep 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> ...or you can go for individual deals like:
> *Sniper Elite V2* is a ridiculous 85%off!



v2 is a great game and still a lot of fun.  I was recently replaying it and having fun, just got sidetracked with these new games.

At these prices, you can't go wrong.  I'm tempted for the SP for SE3, but I think I'll pass for now as I have too much that I'm trying to catch up on for now.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't think it needs much more explaining. It's a legendary classic isometric strategy game presented using voxels which give it a really special charm and feeling no 3D graphics can ever create. And the cutscenes have always been hilariously awesome  It's a conflict between Russia and Allies and with Yuri's Revenge the game gets a 3rd unique side to play with (even has its own campaign). And EA is giving it away for free!

Grab it while it's still available (limited time offer)!

https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Almost worth installing origin for...


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2015)

It's worth having Origin for these On The House deals that EA is regularly running. They are pretty much always old classics which were so epic.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 30, 2015)

Despite being classic Westwood games, I'm still against Origin.  They're giving away a game that is well beyond moving units.  I like the games, but not worth installing the poison that is EA software

_Merged - RCoon_


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2015)

You're going a bit conspiracy theory there. Origin, despite its slightly clumsy design folder wise and for reinstallation without redownloading already installed games, but otherwise, it's a reliable service. Downloads speeds are always high and I've never had connectivity issues. Unlike for example retarded Uplay that has moronic connectivity issues on every freaking game release from Ubisoft and yet I seem to be the only one criticizing and even boycotting Ubisoft. Sometimes I don't understand people...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 30, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> You're going a bit conspiracy theory there. Origin, despite its slightly clumsy design folder wise and for reinstallation without redownloading already installed games, but otherwise, it's a reliable service. Downloads speeds are always high and I've never had connectivity issues. Unlike for example retarded Uplay that has moronic connectivity issues on every freaking game release from Ubisoft and yet I seem to be the only one criticizing and even boycotting Ubisoft. Sometimes I don't understand people...



I don't play Ubisoft games, because of Uplay.  It's DRM that is unacceptably clunky, defective, and assumes its customers are stealing.  I managed a couple hours of Farcry 3 before deciding Ubisoft doesn't deserve my money.

I don't play anything that requires Origin because EA is a bunch of slimeballs, who have constantly made their developers take blame for crap publishing decisions.  Likewise, their service is nearly an app store, with physical copies sometimes costing less than online purchases.  This particular decision stemmed from Crysis 2 and Mass Effect 2. which hit home hard because Mass Effect 3 was something I looked forward to.  The fact ME3 had a crap ending made me feel as though this decision was the correct one.  My decision isn't related to service quality.

I tolerate Steam because the software is often at a great price, the DRM side isn't insanely intrusive, and Valve is a tolerable evil.  


What I prefer to purchase games from is GoG.  I don't get treated as a thief, DRM is nowhere, and yet they still make money.  It's like the consumers want to purchase games, but often the DRM gets in the way of enjoying them.  Without endorsing it, the only games I've ever pirated are the ones that I own.  Sometimes that cracked version just runs better than the one you paid for.  Being forces to pirate, because your game is broken by its DRM, is why DRM has to die.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Sep 30, 2015)

Usually only have Origin installed when I want to play the ME trilogy. Seems like free games wouldn't be a bad reason to keep it installed.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't find Origin problematic. It doesn't behave much different from Steam and they also have decent deals. These free "On the house" offers and regular deals. It was few months ago when I grabbed few older NFS games for like 4.99€, some even for less. I also grabbed C&C Generals for a really tiny price. It's not all bad to be honest.

I'm not gonna touch UPlay though. That crap is notorious for crapping out on new game releases, prevents you from playing, throwsa you from the game if server connection drops down and frankly, I have Steam and Origin. I don't need friggin 3rd extra client.

GOG Galaxy is exception because it's not mandatory. You don't have to use it, but I do just because it's convenient. I can still opt for local normal installation any time I desire. Which is nice.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2015)

Bioshock 2 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/8850/
*Offer ends Friday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 1, 2015)

The Paradox Publisher Weekend is on now, with deals up to 80%* off on great games and franchises!

Offer Includes:

- Cities Skylines - 50% Off
- Pillars of Eternity - 50% Off
- Magicka - 80% Off
- Europa Universalis titles - Up to 80% Off

*Offer ends Monday October 5th at 10AM Pacific Time.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 1, 2015)

Play SpeedRunners for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time.
You can also pickupSpeedRunners at 67% off


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok it's not a game but I thought it was worth mentioning:

Movie Studio 13 Platinum Suite - Steam Powered 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/71779/


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2015)

This War of Mine 60% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/282070/


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 8, 2015)

Depth 66% Off
Offer ends 12 October
http://store.steampowered.com/app/274940

Call to Arms 33% Off
Early Access game
http://store.steampowered.com/app/302670/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2015)

Tell Tale Games titles on sale including Wolf Among Us, Walking Dead, and Borderlands:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/telltaleweekend/


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2015)

23% off voucher for GMG

*23PERC-AUTUMN-SAVING*


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2015)

The entire Thief game series at GMG for $11.24

Use the voucher above and get another $2.58 off and your total becomes $8.66

Damn good deal for all 4 games all content included.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/rpgs/thief-collection/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 9, 2015)

if anyone is interested in that new Minecraft/Telltale games collaboration
*THIS* one here .... then you've likely noticed it's $22.50 or whatever it is pretty much all places it's sold, well i was on GMG, and the 23% off code works on it, bringing it down to 17$ and change. close to $5.00 usd off. i think i wanna wait to see if it shows up cheaper, but i cant imagine it will go TOO much lower.


----------



## happita (Oct 9, 2015)

GOG is also having a Square/Enix weekend...I just bought like 5 games for an average of $2 a piece

I love you GOG

http://www.gog.com/promo/square_enix_weekend_promo_091015


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 9, 2015)

Koei! Koei! Koei! Koei!!

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...130131421&mc_cid=de8faa6f99&mc_eid=1249e947f1

I turned in several SNES and Nintendo games to a popular console and Anime site a few years ago, and became the first one to get a bonus to my cash payout, because my trade-in was featured on their facebook page. The reason?  Secret of Mana, Romance of the 3 Kingdoms, Uncharted Waters 2 (Pre ordered that bitch, and picked it up on release day), Genghis Khan, Inindo, Way of the Ninja, Gemfire, and a couple of others.  I LOVE the Koei games. Anyway, Humble Store having a sale!!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 10, 2015)

I have three Total War: Arena alpha access keys. PM me I'd you want one.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2015)

Wargame: Red Dragon 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/251060/


----------



## okidna (Oct 12, 2015)

Five free STEAM games from PCGamer : http://www.pcgamer.com/free-steam-key-encore-giveaway-five-games-up-for-grabs/#page-1

-Skyborn
-8-Bit Boy
-Ben There, Dan That
-Time Gentleman, Please
-Bionic Dues

EDIT : Forgot to add "Facebook account needed".


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 12, 2015)

okidna said:


> Five free STEAM games from PCGamer : http://www.pcgamer.com/free-steam-key-encore-giveaway-five-games-up-for-grabs/#page-1
> 
> -Skyborn
> -8-Bit Boy
> ...



Hmm strange for me it does not require facebook, I just could click the button "get steam key" but haven't had any mail yet.
My nephew tried it and with clicking the button he said he got a popup for facebook which he does not have.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 12, 2015)

VoidExpanse 50% off at $7.49 USD

I haven't played it yet but it is supposed to be like Space Pirates and Zombies (SPAZ).


----------



## HD64G (Oct 12, 2015)

A pretty "gifty" offer from IndieGala mainly for rFactor sim car racing game (hundreds of mods for cars and tracks exist for this game)

Offer here


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2015)

Steam Stealth Sale Up to 90% Off until October 16th
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/stealth_sale/


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 13, 2015)

Humble "Capcom" Bundle this week, I just picked up Strider, Resident Evil 5, Revelations 1+2, Bionic Commando, Lost Planet 3 and Devil may cry


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2015)

New on Steam: Secret Ponchos 25% Off

"_Secret Ponchos is a highly competitive PvP fighting game set in a stylish Spaghetti Western universe. The unique, fast-paced gameplay in 3v3 battles creates an environment where PvP skills will be put to the test every match._"

http://store.steampowered.com/app/265750/


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 15, 2015)

Skyrim legendary edition is 20$ on steam, expires late tomorrow. I have skyrim but not the expansions. Might pick it up, the expansions are currently more expensive alone than the legendary edition is. Odd it wasn't listed on the stealth page but vanilla skyrim was.


----------



## okidna (Oct 15, 2015)

Deep Silver weekend deal : http://store.steampowered.com/sale/sale_deepsilverweekend2015/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 15, 2015)

Payday 2 is 75% off (everything) and free to play for 10 days (four year anniversary):
http://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/

Try it before you buy it and buy it at a good discount.


----------



## happita (Oct 17, 2015)

#Streamteam special promo running this weekend includes FEAR, Unreal, Saints Row, Metro, and much more @ GOG.com

http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_streamteam_specials_161015


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 19, 2015)

happita said:


> #Streamteam special promo running this weekend includes FEAR, Unreal, Saints Row, Metro, and much more @ GOG.com
> 
> http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_streamteam_specials_161015


That moment you realize you already have all those games and haven't played half of them...


----------



## xorbe (Oct 19, 2015)

yogurt_21 said:


> That moment you realize you already have all those games and haven't played half of them...



That moment you realize you never even downloaded it once ...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 21, 2015)

IndieGala has *Metro Redux Bundle for $6*, as well as some other games on sale like the Dead Island franchise.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2015)

Codemasters Weekend Sale!
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/codemasters_weekend/


----------



## peche (Oct 22, 2015)

yogurt_21 said:


> That moment you realize you already have all those games and haven't played half of them...


i know that feeling bro!

stuck on wow, csgo and farcry 1 .... eternally i guess


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 22, 2015)

If anyone is interested there is a preety old but cool game on sale on steam called Bloodrayne, Bloodrayne 2 and BloodRayne Betrayal each for 0.99 euros.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2015)

Fallout Franchise Weekend up to 66% Off select titles
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/fallout/


----------



## xorbe (Oct 22, 2015)

I might have to get CodeMaster's Dirt Rally, as I just got the Logitech G27 ffb steering wheel.


----------



## peche (Oct 23, 2015)

*Return to Castle Wolfenstein® ||   ** $3.39 usd *

also 







*FREE Stuff!*
Want to get a taste of the bundle before you buy it? Download_Talisman: Prologue_, exclusive wallpaper for _Total War Warhammer_, and _Golgotha Run_ -- a Dark Future novel by Dave Stone.
You must link a Steam account to claim this giveaway.

official link: https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 23, 2015)

some nice deals on fallout,etc..check 'Em out in the *Humble Bundle Store*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 23, 2015)

*GreenManGaming Sale!! sorry 4 double Post*

WINTER-ISCMNG-22PERC  up to 90% off.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 24, 2015)

@Ahhzz
if you still want to try it this is best price so far
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/theelderscrollsonline_storefront and emperor edition https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/theelderscrolls_online_imperial_storefront


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 24, 2015)

deadisland sale

BTW..i think this is the LONGEST list of "wont work in this contries" I've EVER seen.
This product will NOT work in the following countries: Albania, Andorra, Austria, Belgium, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Georgia, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Macedonia, the Former Yugoslav Republic of, Malta, Monaco, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, San Marino, Slovakia, Slovenia, Sweden, Switzerland, Turkey, United Kingdom, Holy See (Vatican City State), Åland Islands, Faroe Islands, Gibraltar, Guernsey, Isle of Man, Jersey, Svalbard and Jan Mayen.

i think it would have been easier to list the places it WOULD work in


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2015)

Middle earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition 66% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/241930/


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Middle earth: Shadow of Mordor Game of the Year Edition 66% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/241930/




Why oh why does these kind of deal come a week before I have the funds? Jeez.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 26, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Why oh why does these kind of deal come a week before I have the funds? Jeez.



You might want to watch the Games section in the next couple weeks then.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 26, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> You might want to watch the Games section in the next couple weeks then.


 hint gotten.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 26, 2015)

black ops 3 pc, $43 no tax. no promo code needed.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/call-duty-black-ops-iii/

just preordered mine... this is what i used to pay for playstation 1 games with tax. xD good times


----------



## manofthem (Oct 27, 2015)

Free game time!  Steam has *Vertiginous Golf* gratis.



GMG has *Left 4 Dead 2 *for *$3* w/ code "*WINTER-ISCMNG-22PERC*"



Gamestop has *Metro Redux Bundle *for *$6*, for those that missed the deal recently on Indiegala.


----------



## SK-1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Some fine deals. Great suggestions.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 27, 2015)

Anno 2070 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/48240

Mortal Combat Komplete Edition 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/237110/

The Park 23% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/402020/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 27, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> The Park 23% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/402020/


 
I got this!  It just looked too compelling not to try at its sale price!!


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 27, 2015)

GTA V 33% off on steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/

Tempting but I'm still going to wait.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 27, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I got this!  It just looked too compelling not to try at its sale price!!



Have to ask, what is it?  Looks like five nights at Freddie's, but it's hard to tell if I'm falsely equating them or it's that obvious of a link.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2015)

Word of the street is Steam's Halloween sale starts Thursday  
(I'm guessing we all knew that though )


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 28, 2015)

Is it just Halloween themed games again though?  I don't think I bought anything last time on that sale.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2015)

Alien: Isolation 50% off on Steam!

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/79549/


----------



## okidna (Oct 28, 2015)

Humble Jumbo Bundle 5 : https://www.humblebundle.com/

Insurgency (1st tier), Blackguards 1 & 2 (2nd tier), and Spintires + Divinity : Dragon Commander (3rd tier).


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is it just Halloween themed games again though?  I don't think I bought anything last time on that sale.



All that I came across looks like it's a Halloween sale, so figure on zombie and horror games mostly. Next month should be autumn sale which usually has a broader range.



rtwjunkie said:


> Alien: Isolation 50% off on Steam!
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/79549/



Such a great game, one of my all time favorites!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Such a great game, one of my all time favorites!


I know! I see you playing quite often.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2015)

Complete F.E.A.R. collection and all DLC's for $5 at Bundle Stars!!!

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fear-bundle

Amazing price on all of these! 

Even if you have it, grab this to gift to someone later on.,


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Complete F.E.A.R. collection and all DLC's for $5 at Bundle Stars!!!
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fear-bundle
> 
> ...



Just bought the bundle!
The only thing is, I just found out... These games do not seem to have xbox360 controller support!?
Would an older microsoft sidewinder work then?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 28, 2015)

*Singularity* is on sale on Steam for *$7.49...* I'm considering it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *Singularity* is on sale on Steam for *$7.49...* I'm considering it.


 
You definately should!   I think it's one of the must under-rated games released.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 28, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Complete F.E.A.R. collection and all DLC's for $5 at Bundle Stars!!!
> 
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fear-bundle
> 
> ...


Is this worth getting FEAR for $5. It sounds good and has gotten good scores but I really have never played 1st person shooters.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> Is this worth getting FEAR for $5. It sounds good and has gotten good scores but I really have never played 1st person shooters.



Well for me it's worth it, check this out, the same package... : http://store.steampowered.com/sub/12357/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> Is this worth getting FEAR for $5. It sounds good and has gotten good scores but I really have never played 1st person shooters.



Yes, F.E.A.R. Alone would be worth it. The package of them? Yes, buy!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2015)

*GetGamesGo* has a sale on all things *ALIENS*! 
Now we are talking... 



Also today Batman Arkham Knight relaunched for PC. While not on _sale_, you can now buy the game again on Steam, and it'll actually be working properly; given a little more time, things like SLI and CFX will also be improved. 

If you already own Arkham Knight or purchase it before 11/16, you're in for a bonus: all the other Batman Arkham content. The following was posted by Yorick, the Steam Community Admin for WB Games, on their *Steam Announcement Page*:



			
				Yorick said:
			
		

> To kick things off, we will be giving away FREE digital copies of games from the Batman: Arkham library. This means we will be giving away copies of Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY, Batman: Arkham City GOTY, Batman: Arkham Origins, and Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate.  The Batman: Arkham library of games will be given to everyone who has already purchased or will purchase Batman: Arkham Knight for PC prior to 11:59 pm PDT, November 16, 2015. We’re actively working with our partners at Valve to make this happen as soon as we can, so watch your Steam Library.  We are aiming to deliver all of the games by December.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2015)

Steam's Halloween Sale is officially on!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 29, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Steam's Halloween Sale is officially on!



?

Can you provide a link?  The steam main page hasn't got anything halloween related for me.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2015)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> ?
> 
> Can you provide a link?  The steam main page hasn't got anything halloween related for me.



My picture was the link.

But I think Steam is experiencing issues because now it's not showing up for me either, not in Steam itself or online. 

Edit: it seems that the sales on are still active, but the initial page with the sale info seems to have disappeared.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 29, 2015)

Wishlist also not loading.


----------



## Valeriant (Oct 29, 2015)

At least we can search by tags.  Most of the horror-types (surviror, physiological, etc.) already have discounts.

Nevermind, it's on!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2015)

*IndieGala* has some deals for Halloween as well, plus spend $3 and get 2 free games: Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi and Slender: The Arrival. 

Scroll down and find a chance to get *BLOOD OF OLD* for Free!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 30, 2015)

Humble Bundle is having their *Halloween Sale* at their Store..  Pretty akin to Steam's but maybe worth a gander


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 31, 2015)

found this little gem on steam....what with the release of the new DLC, apparently this is a fairly decent , or atleast entertaining game...ISAAC can't beat $0.49 for a decent game...or $0.66 for the package deal.
btw, if youre looking for the new DLC its on HumbleBundle for the cheapest i think @ 6.66 Muh-hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Code "SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING" on GMG gets a few deals:

The Evil Within $16.32
Killing Floor 2 $16.08
Wolfenstein The Old Blood $5.45
Wolfenstein The New Order $16.32

I'm considering Killing Floor 2 finally...
(I was going to post these last night and I forgot )


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2015)

Spintires 75% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/spintires

Spintires 2 pack 78% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/spintires-2-pack


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 31, 2015)

> Spintires 75% Off
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/spintires


While this is good for 2$ more you can get the whole Humble bundle which includes Spintires.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2015)

@manofthem are you sure you posted this in the right thread?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> @manofthem are you sure you posted this in the right thread?



.... 

I don't know what you're talking about 

Yeah, sorry that was my bad, supposed to be the WCG hardware thread


----------



## Arjai (Oct 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> *IndieGala* has some deals for Halloween as well, plus spend $3 and get 2 free games: Nosferatu: The Wrath of Malachi and Slender: The Arrival.
> 
> Scroll down and find a chance to get *BLOOD OF OLD* for Free!


Not there AND after reading comments and some dudes blog of conversations with the developer...Don't want it. (Blood of OLD, that is)


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Not there AND after reading comments and some dudes blog of conversations with the developer...Don't want it. (Blood of OLD, that is)



The free game was on the Indiegala page at the bottom. Blood of Old isn't there anymore, no big loss apparently lol. Now it's a free copy of Realms of the Haunting. https://www.indiegala.com/store


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2015)

Crookz - The Big Heist 43% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/310490/


----------



## happita (Nov 2, 2015)

Got this in my email, think it's bound to my account, but you can try anyway....I think it's only some Eidos game downloads.

15% off promo code: EMCKAPK37

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...SSFEICUIKFAP&bop=And&Order=PRICED&PageSize=90


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2015)

Horde Bundle 98% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...426188317&mc_cid=c4a0b633fc&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 2, 2015)

^wtf?

"normally these would cost 130$ but for you 3$"

baseline looks like a deal of the century, but the titles make me go "3$, that's like 6 tacos are these games really worth 6 tacos?"


----------



## xvi (Nov 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Humble Bundle is having their *Halloween Sale* at their Store..  Pretty akin to Steam's but maybe worth a gander


I really don't like scary games, but let me just scroll through this here. Nope. Nope. Double nope. Nope. SO much nope. Oh hey! Goat Simulator!


P4-630 said:


> Horde Bundle 98% Off





yogurt_21 said:


> baseline looks like a deal of the century, but the titles make me go "3$, that's like 6 tacos are these games really worth 6 tacos?"


I recognize 18 Wheels of Steel and Midnight Outlaw. Neither are all that good and I suspect that's true for the rest of them too, but I'd say it's worth the $3.

There's actually ELEVEN $3 bundles offered right now. I'll see if I can break them down.

*Horde Bundle*
Redeem on Steam - 12 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



18 Wheels of Steel: Extreme Trucker (56% MetaCritic)
Age of Enigma: The Secret of the Sixth Ghost (65% MetaCritic)
Drakensang: The River of Time (83% Steam)
Drakensang - Phileasson's Secret DLC
Hot Dish (57% Steam)
Hunting Unlimited 2008 (91% Steam)
Hunting Unlimited 2010 (80% Steam)
Mahjongg Investigations: Under Suspicion (75% Steam)
Midnight Outlaw: 6 Hours to SunUp (14% Steam) (Played this when I was very young, thought it was hilariously bad and I will be playing it again)
Mission Runway (81% Steam)
Ride! Carnival Tycoon (44% Steam)
Sprint Cars Road to Knoxville (55% Steam)



*Trinity 3 Bundle*
Redeem on Steam - 10 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



Age of Fear 2 The Chaos Lord (6.6/10 Meta)
Gold Rush! Anniversary (80% Steam)
Making History: the Great War (80% Steam)
Prophour23 (82% Steam)
Skulls of the Shogun (91% Steam)
Soccertron (86% Steam)
StarMade (74% Steam)
Starship Rubicon (100% Steam)
Super Splatters (78% Steam)
Symphony (86% Steam)



*Tex Murphy Bundle*
Redeem on Steam - 5 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



Tex Murphy: Martian Memorandum (80% Steam)
Tex Murphy: Mean Streets (63% Steam)
Tex Murphy: Overseer (37% Steam)
Tex Murphy: The Pandora Directive (100% Steam)
Tex Murphy: Under a Killing Moon (100% Steam)



*Brain Eaters Bundle*
Redeem on Steam - 10 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



All Zombies Must Die!: Scorepocalypse (77% Steam)
Belladonna (81% Steam)
Burn Zombie Burn! (46% Steam)
Dead Pixels (87% Steam)
Enola (78% Steam)
I, Zombie  (81% Steam)
NecroVisioN + NecroVisioN: Lost Company (68% Steam)
The Music Machine (91% Steam)
Zombie Killtime (88% Steam)
Zombie Solitaire (74% Steam)



(Edit: Getting lazy, providing link to IsThereAnyDeal page which will show you scores for each game instead of doing it for you.)
*Retro Classics Bundle*
Redeem on Steam - 10 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



IsThereAnyDeal Page
Command H.Q.
Gunship!
Nam
Rex Nebular and the Cosmic Gender Bender
Sid Meier's Covert Action (Classic)
Silent Service
Slave Zero
Sword of the Samurai
The Undergarden
Tycoon City New York



*RPG Heroes Bundle*
Redeem on Steam


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



IsThereAnyDeal Page
bitDungeon II
Blades of Time Limited Edition
Etherlords
Etherlords 2
FATE Undiscovered Realms
Realms of Arkania Blade of Destiny
Realms of Arkania Blade of Destiny - For the Gods DLC
Rune Classic
Wizardry 8



*Reboot Bundle 4.0*
Redeem on Steam - 6 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



IsThereAnyDeal Page
Combat Wings: Battle of Britain
Hard Reset Extended Edition
Inquisitor Deluxe Edition
The First Templar
Tropico Trilogy
Zeno Clash 2



*Reboot Bundle 2.0*
Redeem on Steam - 6 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



IsThereAnyDeal Page
Afterfall Insanity Extended Edition
Disciples III: Renaissance
Galaxy on Fire 2  FULL HD
Sniper: Ghost Warrior Gold Edition
Tower Wars
Weird Worlds: Return to Infinite Space



*FPS Heroes Bundle*
Redeem on Steam - 8 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



IsThereAnyDeal Page
Betrayer
Dead Effect
Dino D-Day
Fancy Skulls
Iron Grip Warlord with Scorched Earth DLC
System Shock™ 2
Xotic
Xotic DLC: Pipe Works Expansion Pack
Xotic DLC: Temple Crypt Expansion Pack
Xotic DLC: Warp Field Expansion Pack
Zeno Clash



*Indie Heroes Bundle*
Redeem on Steam - 8 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



IsThereAnyDeal Page
GAUGE
Kingdom Rush
Pixel Piracy
PixelJunk Monsters Ultimate
PixelJunk Shooter
Qora
Secrets of Rætikon
Velocity®Ultra



*Strategy Heroes Bundle*
Redeem on Steam - 8 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



IsThereAnyDeal Page
Eador: Genesis
Frozen Synapse Prime Double Pack
Heroes of Annihilated Empires
HOARD Complete Pack
Knights and Merchants
Prime World: Defenders
Puzzle Kingdoms
Runespell: Overture



*F.E.A.R. Bundle ($5)*
Redeem on Steam - 4 Products


Spoiler: Game Breakdown



IsThereAnyDeal Page
F.E.A.R
F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
F.E.A.R. 2: Reborn (DLC)
F.E.A.R. 3
F.E.A.R.: Extraction Point
F.E.A.R.: Perseus Mandate




Yes, this was a formatting/labor nightmare.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 3, 2015)

xvi said:


> I really don't like scary games, but let me just scroll through this here. Nope. Nope. Double nope. Nope. SO much nope. Oh hey! Goat Simulator!
> 
> 
> I recognize 18 Wheels of Steel and Midnight Outlaw. Neither are all that good and I suspect that's true for the rest of them too, but I'd say it's worth the $3.
> ...



Dang, nice work and thanks for the effort!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2015)

There's a lot of good games in there but, unfortunately, they aren't bundled together.  Get a lot of garbage for one decent title.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2015)

black ops 3 is 39.99

amazing deal, cheaper than a Playstation 1 game.... lmao 
only 1 copy per account. so yeah

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/call-duty-black-ops-iii/


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 4, 2015)

more awesome deals from GMG



















http://www.greenmangaming.com/5-of-...l&utm_FiveOfTheBest=20151103_newsletter_email


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2015)

Daedalic Deals, Up to 90% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...426188317&mc_cid=af88c9718d&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2015)

Big Fall Sale @ GOG, Up to 90% Off
http://www.gog.com/?utm_source=news...ubject&utm_campaign=Big_Fall_Sale_Deals_EN_G4


----------



## 64K (Nov 4, 2015)

Eroticus said:


> more awesome deals from GMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They've also got The Witcher 3 for $30. That's $12 less than on GOG.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 4, 2015)

lynx29 said:


> black ops 3 is 39.99
> 
> amazing deal, cheaper than a Playstation 1 game.... lmao
> only 1 copy per account. so yeah



yup...AFAIK all GMG games are 1/account. which is why i have Several accounts   i THINK my purchases library is in the hundreds of games on GMG...they add up.

BTW, if anyone Hasn't yet Bookmarked ITAD's webpage ,and you are interested in who has the cheapest copy of the current games your looking for, you should have it bookmarked. If your unfamiliar with the site...I'll link it for You, and as You may, or may not know I buy many titles, and getting the best price is very important to me..obviously .
*ITAD*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 4, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Big Fall Sale @ GOG, Up to 90% Off
> http://www.gog.com/?utm_source=news...ubject&utm_campaign=Big_Fall_Sale_Deals_EN_G4


 
Woohoo!!  My favorite site to deposit money!


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 5, 2015)

Somebody got some good deal on Fallout 4  ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2015)

I cant link as I am on my work computer, but Assassin's Creed Syndicate is on cdkeys.com for $32.50 or there about



Eroticus said:


> Somebody got some good deal on Fallout 4  ?


Fallout 4 on cdkeys.com for $43.99 and the season pass for $26.14. Again, cannot link. :-\


----------



## happita (Nov 5, 2015)

That's just awesome crash because I just signed up and been wanting to get a certain Mortal Kombat X for the longest time but it's never been discounted it seems.

Needless to say I'm a happy camper, even if it turns out to be a nightmare on PC as some people have been saying. Just snagged it for $9 WITH the DLC included, cdkey is legit and now downloading


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2015)

happita said:


> That's just awesome crash because I just signed up and been wanting to get a certain Mortal Kombat X for the longest time but it's never been discounted it seems.
> 
> Needless to say I'm a happy camper, even if it turns out to be a nightmare on PC as some people have been saying. Just snagged it for $9 WITH the DLC included, cdkey is legit and now downloading


Mortal Kombat X is in a lot better state than it has been when it first was released. I havent played it in some time so I cannot confirm if it has gotten much better or worse, but I never really had an issue outside of MP.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 5, 2015)

Trine Franchise up to 85% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/sale_trine/


----------



## manofthem (Nov 5, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Trine Franchise up to 85% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/sale_trine/



Nice deal! Trine was a lot of fun I thought, great mechanics and adventurous. Trine 2 was weaker but decent. Haven't played Trine 3 yet...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 5, 2015)

Nordic Games Weekend on Steam!

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/nordic_weekend/

EDIT:  I just realized something checking between GOG and Steam.  On Steam, for those that own Darksiders II (And not anything else in Darksiders Franchise), you get 80% off during the first week to buy the Deathfinitive Edition.

However, if you have Darksiders II from GOG like I do, go check your library.  The Deathfinitive Edition is in there for free to download!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I cant link as I am on my work computer, but Assassin's Creed Syndicate is on cdkeys.com for $32.50 or there about
> 
> 
> Fallout 4 on cdkeys.com for $43.99 and the season pass for $26.14. Again, cannot link. :-\



I have never seen this site before, how legit is it?
Is there any chance of steam removing the game from my library once i bought it here much cheaper than on other sites?
http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/fallout-4-pc-cd-key-steam

Did anyone of you purchase any games/keys for steam here before?
@rtwjunkie  ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 6, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I have never seen this site before, how legit is it?
> Is there any chance of steam removing the game from my library once i bought it here much cheaper than on other sites?
> http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/fallout-4-pc-cd-key-steam
> 
> ...


 
I haven't no, so I cannot verify just how legit it is.


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 6, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I have never seen this site before, how legit is it?
> Is there any chance of steam removing the game from my library once i bought it here much cheaper than on other sites?
> http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/fallout-4-pc-cd-key-steam
> 
> ...


Take fallout 4 from greenmangaming .. 20% off voucher will make it 48$.


----------



## 64K (Nov 6, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I have never seen this site before, how legit is it?
> Is there any chance of steam removing the game from my library once i bought it here much cheaper than on other sites?
> http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/fallout-4-pc-cd-key-steam
> 
> ...



I found this concerning cdkeys.com Most people are very happy with them. 

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.cdkeys.com

I would still pay $3 more and go with greenmangaming though.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 6, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I have never seen this site before, how legit is it?
> Is there any chance of steam removing the game from my library once i bought it here much cheaper than on other sites?
> http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/fallout-4-pc-cd-key-steam
> 
> ...


Ive bought Batman Arkham Knight from them when they had a mass deal for the base game + season pass all for like $35. Base game was under $30 and that was before it released. Then when it released i was sent an email with a link containing my serial that I input into steam and so far everything is gravey. I bought AC Syndacte from them yesterday too and I dont forsee an issue with getting that game either.

Edit: They are also prompt with support. When I bought the latest batman game, I thought it would include the preorder batman beyond skin since it would activate on steam. I dont remember exactly what was said in the email, but I know they were prompt with response and courteous to boot.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2015)

Eroticus said:


> Take fallout 4 from greenmangaming .. 20% off voucher will make it 48$.



I don't have a voucher, it costs *59.99 €  *for me, I never bought anything from greenman before so I did not receive any mails/voucher from them.

Edit: Ok found it:   SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 6, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I don't have a voucher, it costs *59.99 €  *for me, I never bought anything from greenman before so I did not receive any mails/voucher from them.
> 
> Edit: Ok found it:   SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING



Blahh sry i didn't saw "OK I FOUND IT"..... XD


VOUCHER CODE: SAVE20-NOVEMB-GAMING


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mortal Combat X bundle (8 products) 78% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/mortal-kombat-x-bundle


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2015)

Get your Free steam key "*Enemy Mind*"

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...426188317&mc_cid=2409988865&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## husseinHr (Nov 10, 2015)

Fallout 4 is £31 on Instant-Gaming. I've bought Crysis 3 and BF4 on here all perfectly fine! Here's me sneaky affiliate link: 
http://www.instant-gaming.com/igr/BoorishBear/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 10, 2015)

and WITHOUT the affiliate link too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2015)

Select Steam Machines games are on sale:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/playwsteammachines/

Of particular note, Talos Principle + DLCs:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/257510/


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 10, 2015)

bioshock infinite season pass for 5[put your currency here]
http://store.steampowered.com/app/214933/


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2015)

Free Game on IndieGala

*Bloop*.  Click the link, scroll down and submit your email, you should be good to go.


----------



## okidna (Nov 11, 2015)

What a nice surprise, Impossible Creatures now on Steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/324680/

I love this game


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 11, 2015)

if someone is interested
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/evolve/


----------



## Frick (Nov 11, 2015)

okidna said:


> What a nice surprise, Impossible Creatures now on Steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/324680/
> 
> I love this game



I really wish they'd have beavers though. 

Transitor €4.74.
Also Half-Life 2 for €2.99, incase someone doesn't have it (you really should have it).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 11, 2015)

Frick said:


> Also Half-Life 2 for €2.99, incase someone doesn't have it (you really should have it).



Wait...someone doesn't have Half Life 2?!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wait...someone doesn't have Half Life 2?!!


me, me, pick me


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 11, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> if someone is interested
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/bundle/evolve/


SO wanted that because Monsters!  (I was in on the beta, and she got a kick watching). But look at that DLC!!!  Anyone know if those 11 DLCs can be earned somehow?? because if not, the Nuts to Them!!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2015)

Fractured Space Early access 50% Off

http://store.steampowered.com/app/310380/


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 11, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> SO wanted that because Monsters!  (I was in on the beta, and she got a kick watching). But look at that DLC!!!  Anyone know if those 11 DLCs can be earned somehow?? because if not, the Nuts to Them!!


sorry cant help you on this. i just followed the link from news letter. never have played the game and most likely seeing how classes cost 5 bucks to unlock i wont be playing it ever


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wait...someone doesn't have Half Life 2?!!


I might be the only one on the planet, but Im not really a fan of Half-Life.


----------



## jgunning (Nov 12, 2015)

Spotted 66% of Shadow of mordor on steam! Cheap as chips!


----------



## jgunning (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh and Dark siders franchise pack is 50% off on the humble store if anyones interested


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Fractured Space Early access 50% Off
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/310380/



I feel like I should revisit that soon. Showed promise, but had basically no players.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2015)

RCoon said:


> I feel like I should revisit that soon. Showed promise, but had basically no players.



I don't play it , it's not my kind of game, maybe a few players from TPU but I think you might be right


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I might be the only one on the planet, but Im not really a fan of Half-Life.



I wasn't a fan of the first game, and I tend to not like FPSs, but the second game and its episodes are actually among the finest games I've played, all categories. The character deveolpment, general storytelling and dialouge is better than even some RPG's, despite the fact that the protagonist never utters a single word. It's ... remarkable in many ways. And it doesn't even look very bad, even to todays standards (IMO).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2015)

Frick said:


> I wasn't a fan of the first game, and I tend to not like FPSs, but the second game and its episodes are actually among the finest games I've played, all categories. The character deveolpment, general storytelling and dialouge is better than even some RPG's, despite the fact that the protagonist never utters a single word. It's ... remarkable in many ways. And it doesn't even look very bad, even to todays standards (IMO).



Couldn't have said it better myself!  I think it is THE standard for the right way to make a game.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2015)

For the people who don't own it yet:
Portal bundle 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/7932/

Dirt Showdown 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/201700/

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt 30% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/292030/


----------



## 64K (Nov 12, 2015)

jgunning said:


> Spotted 66% of Shadow of mordor on steam! Cheap as chips!



The Stanley Parable is on sale for $3.74 also. It's supposed to be really good. I picked them both up last night.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 12, 2015)

64K said:


> The Stanley Parable is on sale for $3.74 also. It's supposed to be really good. I picked them both up last night.



Yep, very quirky, but alot of fun!  You can really mess with the narrator by deliberately NOT doing what he says you're doing. Then he gets a bit of an attitude (like a butler hired to serve an uncultured dimwit) and hurriedly changes his script and narrates the new thing you are doing.  His delivery is perfect!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2015)

If anyone doesn't have Ark: Survival Evolved and are into survival games, then I'd pick it up while it's on discount. I bought it the other week, and It's actually really good.


----------



## okidna (Nov 12, 2015)

Klei Publisher Weekend Sale : http://store.steampowered.com/sale/kleipublisherweekend/?snr=1_4_4__40_2

Mark of The Ninja, Don't Starve, Invisible, Inc., Shank 1 &2, etc.


----------



## husseinHr (Nov 13, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> and WITHOUT the affiliate link too.


what's up? the link doesn't do anything to you.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 13, 2015)

husseinHr said:


> what's up? the link doesn't do anything to you.


no it doesn't do anything to me, but just to offer Both options if someone felt like  they didnt want to use the affiliate link.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 14, 2015)

rFactor 2 is Now Available on Steam and is 40% off!*

rFactor 2 is a realistic, easily extendable racing simulation that offers the latest in vehicle and race customization, great graphics, outstanding multiplayer and the height of racing realism. It features mixed class road racing with ultra realistic dynamics, an immersive sound environment and stunning graphics. You can race against both AI and other drivers in multi-player mode.

*Offer ends November 19 at 10AM Pacific Time

http://store.steampowered.com/app/365960/


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/squareenix/


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2015)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/p/thief2_themetalage_storefront

It's the best one, and here's a texture mod.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2015)

Get your free steam game: Cult Of The Wind
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...426188317&mc_cid=a5c67b768a&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Note: Facebook may be required.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 17, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Get your free steam game: Cult Of The Wind
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/201...426188317&mc_cid=a5c67b768a&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b
> 
> Note: Facebook may be required.



Steam reviews seem to indicate that while this is a bat-shit insane title, it's actually alright. The main negatives are a severe lack of playerbase, which this 300,000 key giveaway is designed to solve.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Steam reviews seem to indicate that while this is a bat-shit insane title, it's actually alright. The main negatives are a severe lack of playerbase, which this 300,000 key giveaway is designed to solve.



Yeah I noticed the negative reviews, but hey it's 300,000 free keys and I just got mine! You won't hear me complaining!


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Nov 17, 2015)

Humble Bundles are getting pretty nuts.  They're celebrating their 2 year anniversary.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store


Plenty to love, but I'm personally focusing on the $29.99 full version of Alien: Isolation.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2015)

Assassin'S Creed 28% Off
Call of Duty Black Ops III 28% Off
Rainbow Six Siege 28% Off
Anno 2205 45% Off
Fallout 4 17% Off

http://www.greenmangaming.com/5-of-...=email&utm_campaign=20151117_newsletter_email


----------



## erixx (Nov 17, 2015)

Can't decide between those AAA titles ^^


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fallout bundle 66% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fallout-bundle?utm_source=Bundle Stars Newsletter&utm_campaign=84c9f65b03-Fallout_Bundle_11_18_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_3437eaaeba-84c9f65b03-426188317&mc_cid=84c9f65b03&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Does not include Fallout 4

Bethesda Sale Up to 75% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...426188317&mc_cid=84c9f65b03&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Mergegames Up to 90% Off

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/mergedailydeal/


----------



## RCoon (Nov 19, 2015)

Thread title has been changed, and OP has been updated:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/current-sales-bundles-giveaways.125191/


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 19, 2015)

Company of Heroes 2 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/231430/
Ends in 48 hours.

Hotline Miami 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/219150/

Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number 40% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/274170/

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time

Dying Light 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/239140/
Offer ends 23 November


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 20, 2015)

Assassin's Creed Syndicate 33% Off
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/nl/en/pc/games/action/assassins-creed-syndicate/

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege 28% Off
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/nl/en/pc/games/shooter/tom-clancys-rainbow-six-siege/

Star Wars Battlefront 16% Off
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/nl/en/pc/games/action/star-wars-battlefront/

Insurgery 50% Off
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/nl/...ter_email&utm_medium=email&utm_source=neolane


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 21, 2015)

GET SYBERIA 1 & 2, ROBIN HOOD, DOUBLE DRAGON TRILOGY AND MORE FOR -75% OFF
Ends in 2 days and 16 hours.

http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_pr...ct&utm_campaign=Antiquities_of_Autumn_Main_EN

Verdun 50% Off
Verdun is the first multiplayer FPS set in a realistic First World War setting.
The merciless trench warfare offers a unique battlefield experience,
immersing you and your squad into intense battles of attack and defense.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/242860/

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time

Bundle Stars Dollar Deals: Up to 97% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...426188317&mc_cid=33ca53ebd7&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## okidna (Nov 24, 2015)

The Witcher 3 50% off : http://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_3_wild_hunt


----------



## NightOfChrist (Nov 24, 2015)

okidna said:


> The Witcher 3 50% off : http://www.gog.com/game/the_witcher_3_wild_hunt


Along with the *first* and *second Witcher*, both with *85%* discount, priced at *$1.99* and *$2.99* respectively.

It should be a perfect bundle with great price for new Witcher fans who want to follow the story from the beginning.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 24, 2015)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/2kweekend/


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/2kweekend/


Anyone have any recommendations (on some of the more obscure titles, I mean)?

I highly recommend Sid Meier's Pirates, by the way. Old game, but I've always found it really fun.
I wasn't a fan of Starships. It's basically just a mobile port.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 25, 2015)

Great Codemasters Humble Bundle this week!  

https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## xvi (Nov 25, 2015)

JATownes said:


> Great Codemasters Humble Bundle this week!


It bothers me a bit when these bundles have a lot of games that were in many previous bundles.
Decent price for just Grid Autosport ($5.14), okay price for the season pass (extra $9.86). The rest are games that have been offered in a good few previous bundles and people are likely to already have.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2015)

Free game time, though FB needed 

*Murder Miners* is free from Bundle Stars by entering your email and FB info.


----------



## denixius (Nov 25, 2015)

Battle.net Deals

World of Warcraft - $4.99
World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor - $12.49
StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm - $9.99
StarCraft 2: Wings of Liberty - $9.99

Main source: https://us.battle.net/shop/en/product/category/digital-games


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Battle.net Deals
> 
> World of Warcraft - $4.99
> World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor - $12.49
> ...



For $10, the Heart of the Swarm campaign is amazing. Even if you have no desire to play multiplayer, it's entirely worth it for just that. Haven't enjoyed an RTS campaign like that since Warcraft III.


----------



## denixius (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes. I thought that I can buy both StarCraft campaigns.


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Battle.net Deals
> 
> World of Warcraft - $4.99
> World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor - $12.49
> ...


I was actually interested in getting StarCraft 2, but upon logging into my account and loading the UK version of the store, I discovered that the games costs £8.49.  Going by the current exchange rate, it SHOULD be £6.63.  Blizzard can kiss my limey white ass.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> I was actually interested in getting StarCraft 2, but upon logging into my account and loading the UK version of the store, I discovered that the games costs £8.49.  Going by the current exchange rate, it SHOULD be £6.63.  Blizzard can kiss my limey white ass.


add uk vat and software improt tax to 6.63 and you will see why it is 8.49


----------



## Red_Machine (Nov 25, 2015)

Import tax on software?  You're seriously telling me I get charged import tax on an intangible product?  Fuck's sake.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 25, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> Import tax on software?  You're seriously telling me I get charged import tax on an intangible product?  Fuck's sake.


if there is charge for physical (those that come on cd/dvd/blue-ray) software products most likely yes cause not paying tax for intangible products may make unequality between vendors.
it is subject of your country tax laws so you have to check em for 100% precize info
you are charged vat for sure cause country of origin of the games is us.


----------



## GLD (Nov 25, 2015)

WOH! Thread name change!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2015)

Quake Bundle
Includes 9 items €10.19 
Ends in 6 days.

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...426188317&mc_cid=f3484a7723&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 25, 2015)

a hell of e deal


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2015)

GTA V 40% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/

Ark: Survival Evolved 40% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/346110/

Assetto Corsa 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/244210/?snr=1_4_4__fall2015-featured

Offers ends 1 December

The Crew 50% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/241560/
Offer ends 28 November


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 25, 2015)

ups they've changed their mind 





part of steam autumn sale btw
http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## RCoon (Nov 25, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> ups they've changed their mind
> View attachment 69489
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, got myself the new Shadows and Lost Tales DLC for super cheap


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> ups they've changed their mind
> View attachment 69489
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, the Steam Autumn sale has started?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 25, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wait, the Steam Autumn sale has started?


yap
it will take part till 1.12.2015


----------



## erixx (Nov 25, 2015)

not sure if i want it: BF Hardline standard 12 € at Origin............ MP is dead I was told. SP is it worth it?


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 25, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> GTA V 40% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/



I've been waiting for this.  Now I have to wait for the monster download.


----------



## xorbe (Nov 25, 2015)

"The Crew" on Steam for $30 all-in (game + all dlc + wild run) seems okay, but how bad are the microtransactions for the cars?  Does it require TONS of time without pay2win?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 26, 2015)

Exploration Sale on Steam until December 1:
http://store.steampowered.com/

Note:
-There are no limited time deals (e.g. daily nor flash).
-Ubisoft titles are suspiciously not on sale.  There has to be another Ubisoft promotion coming to skip the Exploration sale.


All I'm buying is the Witcher Adventure Game ($3) and X: Rebirth Collector's Edition ($13.50).  Nothing else is really jumping out at me as a fantastic price.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 26, 2015)

Figured my GTX660 was going to handle GTA V properly so I picked up a Asus 380 Strix!


----------



## denixius (Nov 26, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Exploration Sale on Steam until December 1:
> http://store.steampowered.com/
> 
> Note:
> ...



Thanks. I will buy Company of Heroes 2, Ori and the Blind Forest.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 26, 2015)

Greenman Gaming huge deals!

GTA V 30.59 €
Wolfenstein The new order 6.37 €
The evil within 8.50 €
Counter Strike Source 4.25 €
Total War Attila 13.60 €
Saints Row IV 6.37 €
Civilization complete edition 10.62 €
Evolve 10.20 €
Left 4 Dead 2 4.25 €
Lost Planet 3 6.25 €
Remember Me 5.60 €
Strider 4.50 €
Ultra street fighter IV 9.52 €

*Only for 24 HOURS*

Login at greenman gaming to see the deals:
http://www.greenmangaming.com/green...ter_email&utm_medium=email&utm_source=neolane


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 26, 2015)

new thread title...cool


----------



## denixius (Nov 26, 2015)

Up to 75% Off - Origin Games

You should check these deals: https://www.origin.com/en-ie/store/deals/sale/saleoftheyear


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2015)

Greenman gaming 24 hours deals

Skyrim 8.67 €
Civilization beyond earth 17.00 €
NBA 2K16 25.49 €
Doom 3 1.06 €
Valkyria chronicles 6.80 €
Pillars of Eternity 21.00 €
Alien Isolation 25.00 €
Castle of Illusion 3.25 €
Company of Heroes 2 8.75 €
Darksiders 2 23.99 €
Hyper dimension neptunia 4.76 €
The Cave 3.25 €

http://www.greenmangaming.com/black...=email&utm_campaign=20151127_newsletter_email


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 27, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Assetto Corsa 50% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/244210/?snr=1_4_4__fall2015-featured




i wouldnt have seen this ....thanks for posting the deal.

Vroooom Vrooooooom


5 hrs to d/l
Project Cars where are you?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i wouldnt have seen this ....thanks for posting the deal.
> 
> Vroooom Vrooooooom
> 
> ...



I also thought about buying Assetto Corsa but it seems the cars do not handle that well with xbox360 controller,
a wheel is recommended and I don't have one and not planning buying one either.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2015)

Inb4 'I have this huge backlog of games, please don't seduce me Volvo'


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 27, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I also thought about buying Assetto Corsa but it seems the cars do not handle that well with xbox360 controller,
> a wheel is recommended and I don't have one and not planning buying one either.




i have both, oh god, another round of intensive testing................


----------



## denixius (Nov 27, 2015)

Black Friday Frenzy from Kinguin. 

http://www.kinguin.net/black-friday-deals


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2015)

wolfaust said:


> Black Friday Frenzy from Kinguin.
> 
> http://www.kinguin.net/black-friday-deals



Nice discounts but... I never heard of them!
How legit are they.
Do you download complete installers or do you buy steam keys there?

Edit: Ok you buy steam keys (at least for fallout4)


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bundle Stars Up to *98% Off*
Plus get an *extra 10% off* when you use the code _*SAVE10*_ at checkout!

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...426188317&mc_cid=02e8e1c93e&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Witcher 3, 4 hour flash deal 62% off, greenman: 

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/ro/en/pc/games/action/witcher-3-wild-hunt/#b


----------



## denixius (Nov 27, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Nice discounts but... I never heard of them!
> How legit are they.
> Do you download complete installers or do you buy steam keys there?
> 
> Edit: Ok you buy steam keys (at least for fallout4)



Yes, they are legit. You can buy Origin, Steam, even Xbox and PS games.  I bought games and programs from  them. And if anything gone wrong, you can contat with them and they are sending quick answers. Also helpful. You will not regret.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2015)

Ubisoft is finally participating in the Exploration sale:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ac/

Edit: Ubisoft sale only goes to November 30, NOT December 1!



P4-630 said:


> Nice discounts but... I never heard of them!
> How legit are they.
> Do you download complete installers or do you buy steam keys there?
> 
> Edit: Ok you buy steam keys (at least for fallout4)


Kinguin is gray market.  More info: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/best-online-marketplace-to-get-p-c-game-keys.215696/


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 27, 2015)

One of the best stuff at kinguin is windows 10 though, adventure, strategy and RPG for only 15 euro.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2015)

So The Evil Within is $9 on Steam now and i'm thinking about it.  What's the consensus on it, pretty good?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2015)

manofthem said:


> So The Evil Within is $9 on Steam now and i'm thinking about it.  What's the consensus on it, pretty good?



I see alot of great comments on it, and also see alot of people with complaints.  

I think a thorough breakdown of the game could be given be @Frag Maniac.  I believe he completed it and was posting on it pretty regularly.  Unless my mind has gone totally bonkers on me...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I see alot of great comments on it, and also see alot of people with complaints



Well I bit the bullet and went for it. Who knows when I'll have time for it but maybe I'll get a chance. (insert obligatory "backlog" comment)


----------



## Frick (Nov 28, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> X: Rebirth Collector's Edition ($13.50).



Will get.

What is odd is I have a bunch of those games on my wishlist but I haven't been modified about sales.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2015)

*Free! 500,000 Steam keys for FPS Murder Miners
*
http://www.vg247.com/2015/11/23/fre...426188317&mc_cid=95af412dd9&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Note: Facebook may be required.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege 33% Off*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/tom-clancys-rainbow-six-siege/#b


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 30, 2015)

just a reminder Rocket League is 30% off

http://store.steampowered.com/app/252950/

this is the most addictive game I have played all year.  robot roller disco derby dodgeball was promising but this is BETTER.


----------



## erixx (Nov 30, 2015)

*Last Day of our Founders' Sale
25% Discount to the Steam price
*
*Looking for a gift for your gaming buddies?  Have people who have been wavering on whether to buy in or not?  *
The Squad Dev Team has been selling Prepurchase offers with perks since July, and the sales end today at Midnight Pacific Time.
*Today: US $30 per key
On Steam Dec 15th: US $40 per key*
*http://joinsquad.com/prepurchase*
*I already bought one! *


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Save up to 92% with Cyber Monday Deals at bundlestars*
*Use code SAVE10 to get another 10% Off
*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...426188317&mc_cid=c5bf2efdc8&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

*Quake Bundle €10.19* 
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...426188317&mc_cid=c5bf2efdc8&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b
Ends in 43 hours


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 30, 2015)

Call of Duty: Ghosts £3.59@ CD Keys - Use code: CDKEYSCYBER10 top get 10% off the discounted price of £3.99 

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/call-duty-ghosts-pc-3-60-with-code-cdkeys-2338847


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Call of Duty: Ghosts £3.59@ CD Keys - Use code: CDKEYSCYBER10 top get 10% off the discounted price of £3.99
> 
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/call-duty-ghosts-pc-3-60-with-code-cdkeys-2338847



Thanks for posting  

My rule for the past 5 or so years has been that I'll pick up a CoD title when it hits $5; since this is at $5.xx, I went ahead and bit. It's very very rare to see Activsion games with deep discounts, especially CoD.

It's not a very good game but eh, why not


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> My rule for the past 5 or so years has been that I'll pick up a CoD title when it hits $5; since this is at $5.xx, I went ahead and bit. It's very very rare to see Activsion games with deep discounts, especially CoD.
> 
> It's not a very good game but eh, why not



So true! 8 years later CoD 4: MW is still regularly at $19.99. It's crazy, so I have to agree with your buy philosophy.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Thanks for posting
> 
> My rule for the past 5 or so years has been that I'll pick up a CoD title when it hits $5; since this is at $5.xx, I went ahead and bit. It's very very rare to see Activsion games with deep discounts, especially CoD.
> 
> It's not a very good game but eh, why not



My steam account is only made up of heavily discounted games, I refuse to pay £40/$50 for a game, though I have some good titles in there, COD:4, Ghosts, Batman Aarkham Asylum/Aarkham City, Bioshock, Brothers, Dead space, Dirt 2, The Evil Within, F.E.A.R bundle, GTA 4, Just Cause 2, L4D1+2, Mass Effect, Metro 2033, a few resident evil games and Tomb Raider and about 30 others I haven't listed and only ever pay a few £/$ for each


----------



## xvi (Nov 30, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> My steam account is only made up of heavily discounted games,


Same here. I really wish Steam would assist me with organization and searching through them all.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> Same here. I really wish Steam would assist me with organization and searching through them all.



I've set games to different categories so they're easier to search through. You can start as I did by adding your favorite games to Favorites; right click a game and select Add to Favorites. Then you can create different "labels" to sort games.  I've also hidden some games that are crap and that I'll never play.

Edit: added a pic.  The ones shown are only the ones installed.



Spoiler


----------



## xvi (Dec 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Edit: added a pic. The ones shown are only the ones installed.


Now that you mention it, I think I do remember something about making groups like that.
That's actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> some games that are crap and that I'll never play.



I need to do that, I have far, far too many games that shouldn't exist, yet somehow made it into my library. World of Zoo, Fruit Farm and Geomancer come to mind.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> I've set games to different categories so they're easier to search through. You can start as I did by adding your favorite games to Favorites; right click a game and select Add to Favorites. Then you can create different "labels" to sort games.  I've also hidden some games that are crap and that I'll never play.
> 
> Edit: added a pic.  The ones shown are only the ones installed.
> 
> ...


I did similar except:
-[name of person to play multiplayer game with]
-Must Play (all games I get I stick in here and remove them when I'm not going to play it again any time soon)
-My Videos (e.g. Indie Game: The Movie)
-Never Going To Play (self explainatory and none of these are installed)
-Prototypes
-Games (mostly games I beat or beat previously; all are installed)


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2015)

Free game on Origin: *Jade Empire: Special Edition*


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 2, 2015)

Darn It I was just going to say that Origin has Jade Empire for free now available for a short time. I have to say its a pretty cool lookin game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> Darn It I was just going to say that Origin has Jade Empire for free now available for a short time. I have to say its a pretty cool lookin game.



It is. It's an often- overlooked gem from Bioware.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 3, 2015)

GOG.com's  "Big Winter Sale" launched today - CLICK

Between GOG and Steam my wallet is about empty.....

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> GOG.com's  "Big Winter Sale" launched today - CLICK
> 
> Between GOG and Steam my wallet is about empty.....
> 
> ...



GOG didn't waste any time! They just finished their 10 day long Autumn sale a month ago!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2015)

anyone see a better price than the $37.00 on GMG for black ops 3?? please let me know asap, ive gotta buy it tonight.**EDIT** scratch that tonight business, it looks like i have a bit more time, but just the same, if someone see's a better price please hit me up, or post it here, id really appreciate it


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 3, 2015)

Agreed...although, with the Steam sale that just ended, it almost feels like continual sales for the last two months.  

One thing I noticed about the sale at GOG is...they put the little windows logo, mac logo, and steamplay logo on the graphics for each listing.  I didn't notice this before, it may be a small touch, but I like it.  Attempting to build up my SteamOS library - cheaply. 

, 

Liquid Cool


----------



## happita (Dec 3, 2015)

Hey, how about them GOG folks ehh? I got 2 free games I'm hosting a giveaway in, over here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-time-2-gog-games-no-reqs-to-enter.218069/

Merry jolly stockings ornaments and stuff!! Sorry, I'm a little up there atm


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 3, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> anyone see a better price than the $37.00 on GMG for black ops 3?? please let me know asap, ive gotta buy it tonight.**EDIT** scratch that tonight business, it looks like i have a bit more time, but just the same, if someone see's a better price please hit me up, or post it here, id really appreciate it



J,

That's part of the VIP sale...those prices are usually the cheapest around and since it's a COD title, I'm actually surprised at this large of a discount.   Witcher III for 25.99 isn't anything to sneeze at either.  I tried to add the discount voucher just to see if it would work....no go.

At any rate, I looked at all of my haunts...$37.00 is the cheapest by far that I saw unless you go to the lesser known sites like CDKeys.com.  I'm not going to recommend this though.  If I recall they had a problem with keys in a recent AAA game release.  Batman?  Can't recall, so I'm guessing.  Although...I do remember everyone did get refunded.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool



thanks bud, i appreciate you looking around with me in mind... I guessed as much regarding the bLOpS3 game on GMG, but figured it couldn't hurt to ask.. I remember getting gta5 on one of those sales, and Wizzard had posted an additional promo that worked with the Already low sale price, and i ended up getting GTA 5 for Low $30's usd. but @ any rate, im Fairly certain Promo's aren't allowed with VIP deals anyhow.

thanks Again
Regard's


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> GOG.com's  "Big Winter Sale" launched today - CLICK
> 
> Between GOG and Steam my wallet is about empty.....
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting, I'll be taking a look.

Confession time, I've never bought a game on GOG   Maybe now is the time to remedy this.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Confession time, I've never bought a game on GOG  Maybe now is the time to remedy this.



 And I've 125.  I didn't even realize it was that many.  They have a lot of good games!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 3, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> And I've 125.  I didn't even realize it was that many.  They have a lot of good games!



Wow, that's insane. I need to play some major catch up.


And I think I may have found where I'll start...

Rebel Assault, a blast from my past, my first pc game besides Lemmings


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Wow, that's insane. I need to play some major catch up.



"hi, thank you for welcoming me to the group. I'm a gameaholic"


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 3, 2015)

I think many of us are rtwjunkie.  It all started with me peering into a pinball arcade in the early 70's and I probably won't be stopping anytime soon.

125?  Uh.....WOW!  manofthem has it correct.  Insane.  How long has GOG been open?  .    You've been busy.  I've personally got about 20-25 linux compatible games.   I'm attempting to purchase high quality titles at deep discounts.  Taking the slow approach.  Although...I will freely admit a lot of the titles came from you pointing them out in the "What are you playing?" thread, I follow it very closely.  Soma, Satellite Reign, Talos Principle etc...all linux compatible.  I'd appreciate it if you keep it up too....  No pressure or anything.....

IF my count is correct you have more games on GOG than Steam now?  In my own little world...that's a good thing.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah, I've been at it with GOG about 2 and a half years.  Very few have been full price.  I also carefully watch sales.  

If I have a choice between Steam or the same game on GOG...well, you know I'm going to go to GOG for the simple reason I'll always have the game to play, even if GOG disappears.  

I now only watch the new additions they make to their library.  I just added The Moment of Silence today. It's $3.79.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 3, 2015)

GOG Big Winter Sale 
500+ deals up to 90% off • Mystery Games for $3
http://www.gog.com/?utm_source=news...e_subject&utm_campaign=Big_Winter_Launch_EN_A


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2015)

@pigulici is hosting a Witcher 3 plus Hearts of Stone expansion which can be found here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...tcher-3-wild-hunt-dlc-hearts-of-stone.218097/

Go on over and check it out!!


----------



## zithe (Dec 3, 2015)

This thread is extremely bad for my wallet.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 4, 2015)

Besiege is on sale for $5.59:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/346010/


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 4, 2015)

Greenman gaming 20% Off new releases
*Use code: 20PERC-DECMBR-SVINGS*

http://www.greenmangaming.com/new-r...m_campaign=20151204_uk_newsletter_email#link1


----------



## manofthem (Dec 5, 2015)

Sale on *IndieGala*. Including:

50% off bundles
Borderlands GOTY is free if you spend $10
Free game for all: Gun Metal


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2015)

Nordic Games weekend sale up to 90% Off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...426188317&mc_cid=96bd07eecd&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## manofthem (Dec 7, 2015)

Free game time. 

Shadow Complex Remastered is free for download via the Epic Game Launcher.  (if you're unfamiliar with it: download the EpicGameLauncher, install it, then you can download the game through said launcher)


----------



## manofthem (Dec 8, 2015)

Some deals on Bundlestars

Shadow of Mordor Bundle $15
FEAR Bundle $5
Saints Row and Metro Bundle (titles also available on sale individually


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2015)

Grab 41 games with 10 new-to-bundle Steam keys in our biggest Killer bundle ever!
Save 97% on powerful first-person fantasy RPG, rogue-like survival horror and a massive bank of classic games!
Delivered in 10 steam keys.
Just €4.79

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-6?utm_source=Bundle Stars Newsletter&utm_campaign=6445d3540c-Killer_Bundle_6_12_08_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_3437eaaeba-6445d3540c-426188317&mc_cid=6445d3540c&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Ends in 14 days.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Grab 41 games with 10 new-to-bundle Steam keys in our biggest Killer bundle ever!
> Save 97% on powerful first-person fantasy RPG, rogue-like survival horror and a massive bank of classic games!
> Delivered in 10 steam keys.
> Just €4.79
> ...



Fab bundle, snapped it up right away!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Grab 41 games with 10 new-to-bundle Steam keys in our biggest Killer bundle ever!
> Save 97% on powerful first-person fantasy RPG, rogue-like survival horror and a massive bank of classic games!
> Delivered in 10 steam keys.
> Just €4.79
> ...


That is a pretty monster pack... might even be worth the $5 for the ones I don't have....


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 9, 2015)

The Creative web store is having a pretty sweet sale right now, so if you want a new sound card or one of their many other products you should definitely check it out.  I grabbed an Audigy Rx at 30% off!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 9, 2015)

anyone gotten the Square enix store message yet?? the one that offers "$80 worth of games for $10" in a blind package?  HERE   Might be decent.

it remains to be seen if the "suprise" will be a good one or bad one


----------



## RCoon (Dec 9, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> anyone gotten the Square enix store message yet?? the one that offers "$80 worth of games for $10" in a blind package?  HERE   Might be decent.
> 
> it remains to be seen if the "suprise" will be a good one or bad one



Last year the contents were actually really nice. I think it was the Easter surprise package.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 9, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> anyone gotten the Square enix store message yet?? the one that offers "$80 worth of games for $10" in a blind package?  HERE   Might be decent.
> 
> it remains to be seen if the "suprise" will be a good one or bad one


I expect older Deus Ex, Just Cause, Tomb Raider, and Hitman games.  I already have all of the older games I'm interested in from Square Enix so I'll pass.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just Cause 3 25% off
Use the following code:

*BDIM8L-P4TUCX-ETIIJ3*

http://www.greenmangaming.com/searc...l&utm_campaign=20151209_al_newsletter_email#b


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 10, 2015)

So what can I do to start a GOG game Giveaway?


----------



## pigulici (Dec 10, 2015)

Look on others posts about giveways in game forum section...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2015)

DOOM Franchise up to 75% Off

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/doom/

Offers end 14 December


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Dec 10, 2015)

pigulici said:


> Look on others posts about giveways in game forum section...


Alright. I'll do a Giveaway later. But it won't be for anyone on my ignore list.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 10, 2015)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Alright. I'll do a Giveaway later. But it won't be for anyone on my ignore list.



Then I suggest you visit the Kreij Memorial thread so you can see what the giveaways are about.  They are about carrying on his legacy of generosity and giving. 

Picking and choosing who wins because you have a beef with them and put them on ignore is definately NOT in keeping with that spirit, and won't be accepted by the community or condoned by those of us that host giveaways. 

This is just a forum. Really nothing here is important enough to hold grudges and harbor ill will.


----------



## pigulici (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah, I don't think it is in the spirit of a giveaway...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2015)

Aveyond Gates of Night

*Grab your free steam key*
http://www.pcgamer.com/grab-a-free-steam-key-for-rpg-aveyond-gates-of-night/
*note: facebook may be required

Steam strategy deals up to 75% off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&genres=Strategy&sort=bestseller:recent&utm_source=Bundle Stars Newsletter&utm_campaign=0082ae7290-Strategy_Targeted_12_10_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_3437eaaeba-0082ae7290-426188317&mc_cid=0082ae7290&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Grab 10 Steam games for *only $1.99* in the brand new *Uprising Bundle*!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 10, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Aveyond Gates of Night
> 
> *Grab your free steam key*
> http://www.pcgamer.com/grab-a-free-steam-key-for-rpg-aveyond-gates-of-night/
> *note: facebook may be required



Thanks!  Went ahead and got signed in.  It tried to go to FB, but it did not complete signing in.  Hopefully the email address was enough!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Thanks!  Went ahead and got signed in.  It tried to go to FB, but it did not complete signing in.  Hopefully the email address was enough!



Well I remember a few times with another of these free games, I tried without the FB likes but did not get an email,
later on with signed in to FB liked the pages and I got the free game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 11, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Well I remember a few times with another of these free games, I tried without the FB likes but did not get an email,
> later on with signed in to FB liked the pages and I got the free game.



Just an update, this one worked without actually having to like the fb link.  Just the act of continuing the signup page which tries to take you to fb is enough to get the Steam code emailed to you.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Just an update, this one worked without actually having to like the fb link.  Just the act of continuing the signup page which tries to take you to fb is enough to get the Steam code emailed to you.



Nice 
Have fun with your new game


----------



## 64K (Dec 11, 2015)

Giants: Citizen Kabuto for free on GOG right now. Closer to the bottom of the front page. Click on link.
It's an oldie but it's fun.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2015)

Up to 90% off Kalypso this weekend only!
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...426188317&mc_cid=22bf728e89&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Win Steam Wallet when you play Killer 6!
http://blog.bundlestars.com/post/13...426188317&mc_cid=22bf728e89&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## peche (Dec 11, 2015)

Call of Duty and Rockstar titles are both on sale in the Humble Store!
https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 11, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Just Cause 3 25% off
> Use the following code:
> 
> *BDIM8L-P4TUCX-ETIIJ3*
> ...



Thanks xD

Forgot to add the code and i paid 60$ for normal version...

Hahaha =]


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 11, 2015)

Eroticus said:


> Thanks xD
> 
> Forgot to add the code and i paid 60$ for normal version...
> 
> Hahaha =]


*wince* ouch....


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 12, 2015)

*GOG big winter finale 2/2*

http://www.gog.com/?utm_source=news...e_subject&utm_campaign=Big_Winter_Finale_EN_A

*Ends in 24 hours (counting)*


----------



## 64K (Dec 12, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> *GOG big winter finale 2/2*
> 
> http://www.gog.com/?utm_source=news...e_subject&utm_campaign=Big_Winter_Finale_EN_A
> 
> *Ends in 24 hours (counting)*



It's been a nice GOG sale.
Next up, Steam Winter Sale in 2 or 3 weeks.
They're not going to stop until they have all of our money.


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 12, 2015)

64K said:


> It's been a nice GOG sale.
> Next up, Steam Winter Sale in 2 or 3 weeks.
> They're not going to stop until they have all of our money.



1.5 WEEKS
10 Days
01H:26M

=D


----------



## happita (Dec 12, 2015)

64K said:


> It's been a nice GOG sale.
> They're not going to stop until they have all of our money.



You're not kidding. I got the whole STALKER series for $12.47 (fantastic deal considering SoC never goes below $9.99).






*TAKE MY MONEY AND GIVE ME MOAR GAMESZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 12, 2015)

World in Conflict on sale for $2.49:
http://www.gog.com/game/world_in_conflict_complete_edition


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 12, 2015)

Up to 90% off Kalypso Steam games.
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?publishers=Kalypso Media Digital


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 12, 2015)

Just bought myself Crookz The Big Heist for €10.49 65% off 
http://www.gog.com/game/crookz_the_big_heist


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 13, 2015)

As part of GOG's Winter sale, some of the games rotate that are on sale.  I just picked up an indie title that I've been waiting to be on sale.  It was 60% off for the Deluxe Edition of Toren! $5.19!
https://www.gog.com/game/toren_deluxe_edition


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 14, 2015)

Worms, worms, worms, worms, Worms, worms, worms, worms.......
http://www.gog.com/game/worms_forts_under_siege


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 14, 2015)

Worms

with my kids..........happy days.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 14, 2015)

eso -60%
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/the-elder-scrolls-online-tamriel-unlimited
and imperial edition
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/the-elder-scrolls-online-tamriel-unlimited-imperial-edition


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 15, 2015)

Invaders bundle (10 steam games) 97% off €1.49
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...426188317&mc_cid=11252b5968&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

All Stars bundle (9 steam games) 97% off €2.85
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...426188317&mc_cid=11252b5968&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b


----------



## 64K (Dec 15, 2015)

It appears the Steam Winter Sale will begin Dec 22.

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/paypa...-winter-sale-to-be-launched-on-december-22nd/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 15, 2015)

$o_o$   it begins
GTA5 @ $36  Noice!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 15, 2015)

Elite Dangerous owners save 25% on Horizons while it is in Early Access.
http://store.steampowered.com/news/19711/

Stranded deep 20% off
http://store.steampowered.com/news/19710/


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2015)

Final Fantasy VI 10% off
http://store.steampowered.com/news/19723/

"_The War of Magi left little but ashes and misery in its wake. Even magic itself had vanished from the world. Now, a thousand years later, humankind has remade the world through the power of iron, gunpowder, steam engines, and other machines and technologies. But there is one who possesses the lost power of magic--a young girl name Terra whom the evil Empire has kept enslaved in an effort to harness her power as weapon.

New features include painstakingly recreated graphics by veteran character designer Kazuko Shibuya, updated controls and active-time battle system optimized for fluid combat on PC, and Steam achievements and trading cards."_

*Offer ends December 23rd, 2015 at 10AM PST.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 16, 2015)

This game *Stranded Deep* is on sale on Steam for $12 (20% off), and I have to say it looks interesting. It's early access and early reviews were very favorable, yet newer reviews after recent updates seemed to show disappointment with some new tweaks. However I'm tempted to try it out; kind of looks like a game version of Castaway 

Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This game *Stranded Deep* is on sale on Steam for $12 (20% off), and I have to say it looks interesting. It's early access and early reviews were very favorable, yet newer reviews after recent updates seemed to show disappointment with some new tweaks. However I'm tempted to try it out; kind of looks like a game version of Castaway
> 
> Anyone have experience with it?



I own it for some time now, have it installed but not played it yet 
Sorry that did not help much ofcourse, but it's surviving.

Edit: Not sure if a wilson is included...


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 16, 2015)

*Killer Bundle 6 - 5$*

*https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-6*


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2015)

Fully loaded 2 bundle
10 steam games €1.00 tier 1
12 steam games €3.67 tier 2

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bund...426188317&mc_cid=92c1648f7b&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Ends in 14 days.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2015)

Rocket League + DLC 30% off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...426188317&mc_cid=23f4f6204b&mc_eid=bf2fe7b22b

Rocket League 4-pack 52% off
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/rocket-league-4-pack

Ends in 3 days.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 17, 2015)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Alright. I'll do a Giveaway later. But it won't be for anyone on my ignore list.


Shit i guess that's most of the active members here 
won't have many to choose a winner from


Spoiler:  



Shit guess this puts me on your ignore list if i ain't allready there   and if i am guess you won't be reading this


----------



## happita (Dec 18, 2015)

Nosferatu The Wrath of Malachi on sale for $0.99 (90% off)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/283290/

Turok Dinosaur Hunter on sale for $15.99 (N64 remake) (20% off)
http://www.gog.com/game/turok


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2015)

Winter Sale up to 75% Off
http://www.greenmangaming.com/winter-sale-page-1

Best of 2015 up to 66% Off
http://www.greenmangaming.com/best-2015


----------



## manofthem (Dec 18, 2015)

*Call of Duty Black Ops* is *$10* on GMG. Pretty low price for a CoD game, lowest I've ever seen this title at.



Free Steam key for DogFighter available at vg247, but Facebook required


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2015)

theres a free Battlefield 4 Map, or DLC available for (free as i mentioned) on Origin @ start-up for those that care. 
*"dragon valley Classic" is the free map.*


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 19, 2015)

*GMG WINTER SALE *








December is a time to reflect on the awesome games that have released over the last twelve months, and with that in mind, we’re kicking off our *Best of 2015 sale *this weekend.*Get up to 66% off* some of the finest titles to have come out this year, including *Assassin’s Creed: Syndicate, Star Wars: Battlefront, Mad Max* and more.

*Best of 2015*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/best-...=email&utm_campaign=20151218_newsletter_email

*Winter Sale*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/winter-sale-page-1/

+++ Check ur email for FREE GAME.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 19, 2015)

20% off voucher
http://www.greenmangaming.com/vouchers/#b
and
drm free sale
https://www.humblebundle.com/store?...127110149&mc_cid=569aa41faa&mc_eid=ee53afec0b


----------



## 64K (Dec 19, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> 20% off voucher
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/vouchers/#b
> and
> drm free sale
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store?...127110149&mc_cid=569aa41faa&mc_eid=ee53afec0b



That's a really good price on Grim Fandango Remastered.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 19, 2015)

On the GMG site, I grabbed Middle-earth Shadow of Mordor GOTY for $9 and Lego Jurassic World for $16. I've been wanting to play Jurassic World with my daughter for a while so now is the time.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 20, 2015)

I'll definitely buy Shadow of Mordor for $9....thanks.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2015)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I'll definitely buy Shadow of Mordor for $9....thanks.



And well worth way more than that!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 20, 2015)

-85% on insurugrency (2.24 euro for me)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 20, 2015)

manofthem said:


> On the GMG site, I grabbed Middle-earth Shadow of Mordor GOTY for $9 and Lego Jurassic World for $16. I've been wanting to play Jurassic World with my daughter for a while so now is the time.



manofthem...

Thanks for the heads up on this one...I'm trying to build my linux gaming library and this was towards the top of the list. 



Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 21, 2015)

The Humble Store is having a....






CLICK HERE

This is the kind of sale I really like!

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## 64K (Dec 21, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


>



I have prepared my credit card and I've got a list of 18 games to get if they do a great sale. If not then the Summer Sale. I'm patient.


----------



## happita (Dec 21, 2015)

From everyone's favorite DRM-free site, some nice old-schoolers on sale ATM...

http://www.gog.com/promo/holiday_promo_bethesda_catalog_211215


----------



## Frick (Dec 21, 2015)

64K said:


> I have prepared my credit card and I've got a list of 18 games to get if they do a great sale. If not then the Summer Sale. I'm patient.



Since a few months back I haven't been notified when the items in my wishlist has been on sale. And yes, they have been on sale. Very annoying.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 21, 2015)

Frick said:


> Since a few months back I haven't been notified when the items in my wishlist has been on sale. And yes, they have been on sale. Very annoying.



Frick...

I thought I was the only one this was happening too....I'm glad you mentioned it.  I noticed this several times during the last sale....I won't be relying on my Wish List this go around.

I have my list...and I've checked it twice....now we'll see if Steam wants to play naughty or nice.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## 64K (Dec 21, 2015)

Frick said:


> Since a few months back I haven't been notified when the items in my wishlist has been on sale. And yes, they have been on sale. Very annoying.



Yeah, I don't use the wishlist thing on Steam. I have links to all of the games I want in 4 folders and on Wednesday and Saturday I open the folders with all in tabs to check sale prices if any. Just takes a minute and I catch unexpected midweek madness and weekend sales.


----------



## xorbe (Dec 21, 2015)

64K said:


> Yeah, I don't use the wishlist thing on Steam. I have links to all of the games I want in 4 folders and on Wednesday and Saturday I open the folders with all in tabs to check sale prices if any. Just takes a minute and I catch unexpected midweek madness and weekend sales.



Seems like the wishlist would be much faster, even with email notifications not working.  Open, no green highlighted prices, close tab.


----------



## 64K (Dec 21, 2015)

xorbe said:


> Seems like the wishlist would be much faster, even with email notifications not working.  Open, no green highlighted prices, close tab.



Well, unfortunately Steam is blocked at work so I have to use this site which for some reason isn't blocked

https://www.steamprices.com/us/

but you're right it would be quicker when I do my check on Saturday from home.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 21, 2015)

64K said:


> Well, unfortunately Steam is blocked at work so I have to use this site which for some reason isn't blocked
> 
> https://www.steamprices.com/us/
> 
> but you're right it would be quicker when I do my check on Saturday from home.



Or you can try https://steamdb.info/sales/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2015)

Frick said:


> Since a few months back I haven't been notified when the items in my wishlist has been on sale. And yes, they have been on sale. Very annoying.


I get an email that a wish listed item is on sale but it usually doesn't come for hours until after the Steam sale started.

They come from noreply@steampowered.com so make sure that is white listed on your email account.


Edit: I'm 99% sure wishlist emails are disabled during big sale events because the number and size of emails would be ridiculous.  You only get the wishlist emails for daily, midweek, weekend, and special offers (e.g. a game's anniversary sale).




64K said:


> Yeah, I don't use the wishlist thing on Steam. I have links to all of the games I want in 4 folders and on Wednesday and Saturday I open the folders with all in tabs to check sale prices if any. Just takes a minute and I catch unexpected midweek madness and weekend sales.


I just open the Steam Wishlist on the website and scroll through looking at the discounts/prices.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 21, 2015)

*41 steam games €4.79
*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/killer-bundle-6

Offer ends in 22.5 hours


----------



## 64K (Dec 21, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just open the Steam Wishlist on the website and scroll through looking at the discounts/prices.



I'm going to start using Wishlist then on Wednesday and Saturday from home. I didn't know that I could quickly check sale prices on games using that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 21, 2015)

64K said:


> I'm going to start using Wishlist then on Wednesday and Saturday from home. I didn't know that I could quickly check sale prices on games using that.



Yep!  Even though we haven't all been getting e-mail notifications, the actual wishlist does display the original price and the sale price.  It's the first place I go to see if there is a sale.


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: I'm 99% sure wishlist emails are disabled during big sale events because the number and size of emails would be ridiculous.  You only get the wishlist emails for daily, midweek, weekend, and special offers (e.g. a game's anniversary sale).



That makes sense. Another thing you have to look at actively then... Sigh.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

So, is it two hours and 15 minutes till the Steam Winter Sale, or is the leak by PayPal mistaken?  We shall see in a bit!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, is it two hours and 15 minutes till the Steam Winter Sale, or is the leak by PayPal mistaken?  We shall see in a bit!







Waiting

P.S. 
Also don't forget windows updates released at the same time...
(for the ones that update manually)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Also don't forget windows updates released at the same time...
> (for the ones that update manually)



Yeah...they will probably be waiting until tomorrow!


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 22, 2015)

NOTTT AGAINNN !!! =P


----------



## 64K (Dec 22, 2015)

It should have started now. I can't log on to Steam until I get home.


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 22, 2015)

64K said:


> It should have started now. I can't log on to Steam until I get home.


Yep , sale started....

don't worry any way steam isn't working like in every steam sale =P


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 70279



That's a great deal for the customer...they pay YOU!!  

@Eroticus I'm getting the same "experiencing heavy load" right now as well


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2015)

Bah, I was hoping Killing Floor would get below $20. Not that it's not worth it, but I just can't justify it yet with the already slew of backlogged games


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2015)

A lot of games on sale with mixed and negative reviews


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 22, 2015)

My wishlist is gone.  I click the link and it just takes me to my profile page. :\


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2015)

It's because the server is getting hammered.  Give it an hour and it should start working again.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Fully Loaded 2 bundles*
Tier 1 - €1.00 for 3 products
Tier 2 - €3.67 for 12 products
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fully-loaded-2-bundle

*From The Depths up to 87% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?publishers=Brilliant Skies Ltd.

*Free steam key: Murder Miners*
http://www.indiedb.com/games/murder-miners/features/murder-miners-free-game-giveaway
*may require facebook

*Infinite Bundle* includes 12 steam games €1.99
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/infinite-bundle
Ends in 14 days.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 22, 2015)

Valve REALLY need to put on extra servers during sale periods.  This happens every single time, you'd think they'd have done something about it by now.


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Bah, I was hoping Killing Floor would get below $20. Not that it's not worth it, but I just can't justify it yet with the already slew of backlogged games


This game cost now 20.09$ ... i can donate you 10 cent 


Red_Machine said:


> Valve REALLY need to put on extra servers during sale periods.  This happens every single time, you'd think they'd have done something about it by now.


Extra servers = Extra cash = Bad for business.



The Square EnixHumble Bundle is now live with awesome deals on fan favorites such as Life Is Strange, FINAL FANTASY XIV, Just Cause,Hitman, Tomb Raider and many more!
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2015)

So the Steam sale is quite disappointing again.  The only one that looks like a great deal is Wolfenstein: The New Order ($8.99, 85% off, no DLC available for the game).  Some stink of scam like Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 Youngtimer DLC used to be free but now it costs $26.

So may games I'd consider buying but I'm getting so sick and tired of the DLC nickel and diming.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Some stink of scam like Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 Youngtimer DLC used to be free but now it costs $26.



Just checked it, it appears I already own all CMS 2015 DLC
Nothing much for me on this steam sale


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, it's still yours if you already have it but new buyers have no such luck.  I hope that was a mistake but I doubt it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 22, 2015)

eso -60% again
http://store.steampowered.com/app/306130


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 22, 2015)

ne6togadno said:


> eso -60% again
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/306130


still not enough, but thanks!!

Out of curiosity, what's the difference between ESO and ESOTU?
"_The purchase of a Tamriel Unlimited or Tamriel Unlimited Imperial Edition game cannot be combined with any existing Elder Scrolls Online account and must be accessed separately through the Steam client._"


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2015)

All of the released games on my wishlist is on sale. And this month will be the toughest month in quite a while, fiscally speaking (and no, it has nothing to do with christmas). Most of them I can live without (and probably not even play even if I had them), but some of them I really, really want. Shaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttt as the scottish say.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 22, 2015)

Tamriel Unlimited gives you the Imperial race, as well as the ability to pick any race for any faction.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only one that looks like a great deal is Wolfenstein: The New Order ($8.99, 85% off,



Very much worth it at even more.  I pronounce it a MUST BUY for you!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2015)

Eroticus said:


> This game cost now 20.09$ ... i can donate you 10 cent
> 
> Extra servers = Extra cash = Bad for business.
> 
> ...



Very nice bundle.  Just picked one up, but not sure what I'll do with it 



rtwjunkie said:


> Very much worth it at even more.  I pronounce it a MUST BUY for you!



I picked it up last time on your recommendation but I haven't had time to get into it yet. Hoping to soon but we all know how these things go with me, takes me a while to actually start a game and even longer to finish lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 22, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> still not enough, but thanks!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's the difference between ESO and ESOTU?
> "_The purchase of a Tamriel Unlimited or Tamriel Unlimited Imperial Edition game cannot be combined with any existing Elder Scrolls Online account and must be accessed separately through the Steam client._"


there isnt any.
they've started to call it tamriel unlimited when it became free to play

edit: they also have this gaveaway https://millionreasons.elderscrollsonline.com/?lang=en
but not for my country :/


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 22, 2015)

Red_Machine said:


> Tamriel Unlimited gives you the Imperial race, as well as the ability to pick any race for any faction.


I thought that's what the "Imperial Edition"s were for... I'm so confused.....

edit:  ne6togadno got me  thanks


----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2015)

This older game Timeshift has a measly sale of 25% for a total of $15... Eh. If anyone sees it hit lower, like $5, please post in case I miss it; I only noticed because Steam sent me a wishlist-sale-email. I loved this game back in the day and would like to have it in Steam just in case


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 22, 2015)

Ahhzz said:


> I thought that's what the "Imperial Edition"s were for... I'm so confused.....
> 
> edit:  ne6togadno got me  thanks


that's right imperial edition gives any race any alliance and imperial race.


----------



## 64K (Dec 22, 2015)

I think I did pretty well on the Steam Winter Sale so far.

Gone Home
Bioshock Infinite plus Season Pass
Batman: Arkham Origins
Call of Juarez Gunslinger
The Talos Principle
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
Homeworld Collection Remastered
Resident Evil 4 HD

$66 Total


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 22, 2015)

A pretty much boring sale... Okay Wolfenstein. Life is Strange already costs a beer, if you didn't play it do it. It ain't that bad actually. Skyrim is still selling strong... Well... 

Nothing under 20$ bucks radar is worty atm


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This older game Timeshift has a measly sale of 25% for a total of $15... Eh. If anyone sees it hit lower, like $5, please post in case I miss it; I only noticed because Steam sent me a wishlist-sale-email. I loved this game back in the day and would like to have it in Steam just in case



Hey man, as far as I can tell or research, the boxed copy doesn't have any hinky DRM. I picked up my copy last year, brand new on ebay for $7.99.  That might be the way to go!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hey man, as far as I can tell or research, the boxed copy doesn't have any hinky DRM. I picked up my copy last year, brand new on ebay for $7.99.  That might be the way to go!



I think I still have the retail DVD and key (along with a special exe ), but it's convenient to have on Steam, easier to reinstall since I've ditched the optical drive.  I did the same thing with CoD WaW just for the sake of it lol.

But it's not a big deal really, especially since I have no time anyway


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2015)

Not sure if this is any good, but Amazon has *Cities: Skylines After Dark* for $5.99.  Unsure of drm

edit: actually at bottom of page under Q&A, it says it's a Steam key.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 23, 2015)

So far...I've only picked up Kentucky Route Zero.  I've decided that all future purchases will be only SteamOS/GOG(linux) compatible games...so, the list is thin.  .   I'm working on my SteamBox II....I need all the extra cash I can get my hands on.

I'm also leaning towards picking up Satellite Reign, The Talos Principle, and watching SOMA for better sales...that's the list for this year.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 23, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> I'm also leaning towards picking up Satellite Reign, The Talos Principle, and watching SOMA for better sales...that's the list for this year.



All excellent choices by Indy studios!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 23, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> All excellent choices by Indy studios!



I couldn't have found these titles without your help.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## xorbe (Dec 23, 2015)

Liquid Cool said:


> The Talos Principle



Talos Principle was great, solid puzzles that aren't too easy nor too difficult.  But the dlc 'Road to Gehenna' steps it up a notch, and I felt that some of the solutions were a bit too obscure, or the play area too large.  The original had tight, to the point level designs.


----------



## xvi (Dec 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> This older game Timeshift has a measly sale of 25% for a total of $15... Eh. If anyone sees it hit lower, like $5, please post in case I miss it; I only noticed because Steam sent me a wishlist-sale-email. I loved this game back in the day and would like to have it in Steam just in case


Clicky.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 23, 2015)

xvi said:


> Clicky.


Very nice find!


----------



## xvi (Dec 23, 2015)

Commander Keen Complete Pack is only $1.25.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 23, 2015)

xvi said:


> Clicky.






Spoiler












Thanks you sir! 

Ordered 


Newegg delivered fairly quickly, DL'ing now.  Man, 3.3gb DL, I remember those days


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2015)

*The Blue Flamingo* is free on Nuuvem.com; key activates on Steam.  Never heard of that site (or the game) til now, but I just grabbed the game anyway; key arrived within a minute or 2.  But hey it's free, maybe worth a try.


----------



## aasim1111 (Dec 24, 2015)

Any deal on batman arkham knight


----------



## xvi (Dec 24, 2015)

aasim1111 said:


> Any deal on batman arkham knight


Check here. About $23 from FunstockDigital (never really heard of them). Second best is $39.99 after 20% off with coupon XMAS20-PERGMG-SVINGS from GreenManGaming. Doesn't seem to go on sale much in the US.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2015)

Getting "An error occurred while processing your request." the last few hours on steam.
Heavy traffic I guess


----------



## Kursah (Dec 25, 2015)

Steam is down: https://steamstat.us/

(well some of  it is...it seems to be improving tho)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep... wanted to donate Gabe something... but nada...

Meanwhile I loled at @rtwjunkie skyrim play time


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 25, 2015)

666?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2015)

Just noticed on steam that I have some "admin" options? 
I can either "enter BETA mode" or "Flush Homepage"..


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2015)

Not seeing that screen @P4-630 

Where did you get to it?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Not seeing that screen @P4-630
> 
> Where did you get to it?



I had the steam store open in chrome and suddenly had these options!
I went browsing on the steam store and suddenly I was logged out, logged back in and the admin options were gone!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm still waiting on Singularity to get more than a 25% discount in the Steam sale.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm still waiting on Singularity to get more than a 25% discount in the Steam sale.



I only purchased Cradle and Garry's mod sofar.
I hope you get the game with more than 25% discount!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I had the steam store open in chrome and suddenly had these options!
> I went browsing on the steam store and suddenly I was logged out, logged back in and the admin options were gone!



LOL, somehow you had Steam admin rights............For a second.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> LOL, somehow you had Steam admin rights............For a second.



I guess so


----------



## zsolt_93 (Dec 25, 2015)

The store just appears in several languages to me, and even several user profiles, i dont seem to be logged in as myself in the in client steam store. And I was going to buy something, feeling that it is kind of a secure way, and now seeing it totally broken does not make me trust them.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Steam security issue exposes users' personal information*
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/25/10665814/valve-steam-holiday-sale-security-problems


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2015)

Early access game: Automation - The Car Company Tycoon Game 15% off       @FordGT90Concept 

"_The current release is focused on Car and Engine design and does not yet include any tycoon or campaign mode. 
If designing cars and engines is your idea of fun, you'll have many hours of fun right now, if you're just in it for the Tycoon aspects, you will have to wait for further updates that are in development. 
Read the Early Access description for a full overview of what is finished so far, and check out out http://www.youtube.com/user/AutomationGame for regular development news updates_"

http://store.steampowered.com/app/293760/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2015)

I have it wishlisted but I'd never pay more than $10 for it.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have it wishlisted but I'd never pay more than $10 for it.



 I will wait for the campaign/tycoon mode first.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2015)

*Most anticipated games of 2016 25% Off*

http://www.greenmangaming.com/most-anticipated-2016/


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 26, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> *Most anticipated games of 2016 25% Off*
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/most-anticipated-2016/









*25PERC-2016GM-WTHGMG*

Hahaha i just  wanted to post this one =P


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2015)

Humble store highlights....
*Metro Redux Bundle * $7.49 usd
*Dead Island Franchise Pack *$4.49 usd


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 26, 2015)

Fallout 4, 17%off on steam $ 49.99 http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/


----------



## revin (Dec 26, 2015)

xvi said:


> Commander Keen Complete Pack is only $1.25.



OMG My kids started the switch from Worms and Gorillas BAS to Keen4 ![age3,5,8] around '91
Still have it tucked way. Got it on 3.5 fd with some hardware[joystick?] for the ole HP

I remember a day I got home from work them freaking out, they found a secret hidden portal


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Mad Max 67% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max

*Region-locked game - This Steam key will NOT activate in the following regions:Japan.

*Dragon Brawl Bundle* €1.99 You save €98.87 (98%)
Fire-breathing dragons, sharp-shooting planes and red-hot pizza - 
Grab a slice of Indie Steam action with 13 awesome Steam games, all with Steam Trading Cards, at 98% off the normal price!
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/dragon-brawl-bundle
Ends in 14 days.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

MadMax has been an inexpesive game to get since Launch (paid $13 US for it on Launch thanks to G2A)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 29, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> MadMax has been an inexpesive game to get since Launch (paid $13 US for it on Launch thanks to G2A)



Because it is a dealer bait... next part is coming...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Because it is a dealer bait... next part is coming...



Explain "dealer bait" please?


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Lol so far I've enjoyed the game really, mainly due to the fact I didn't have to pay alot for it.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 29, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Explain "dealer bait" please?



First one cheap to get you addicted? 

Btw Life is Strange did the same this year, ain't it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 29, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> First one cheap to get you addicted?
> 
> Btw Life is Strange did the same this year, ain't it?



Yep, I was addicted to both!  

Mad Max got me to put 100 hours into it.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

I've barely scratched the surface on it, but that's thanks to Just Cause 3 lol


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 29, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yep, I was addicted to both!
> 
> Mad Max got me to put 100 hours into it.



They both had some mad Maxes actually


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2015)

Door Kickers ($3.99) and This War of Mine ($6.79) is all that stands out to me.  Of course, my perspective is skewed by having to game on an Intel HD 530 for a while...


----------



## manofthem (Dec 30, 2015)

GOG has a Duke Nukem pack for $2.36.  I've never gotten into Duke games, but looks cool. Pack includes:

Duke Nukem 1+2
Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project
Balls of Steel
Duke Nukem 3D Atomic Edition


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 30, 2015)

manofthem said:


> GOG has a Duke Nukem pack for $2.36.  I've never gotten into Duke games, but looks cool. Pack includes:
> 
> Duke Nukem 1+2
> Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project
> ...




LOL, at that price you should grab em @manofthem
The first Duke was funnnnnny as hell at times.

Hell, I wouldn't even begin to know where my original copy of Duke is............So, at $2.36 I had to grab that pack!!! 

Thanks for spotting this @manofthem


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 30, 2015)

*COMPLETE INTERPLAY CATALOG AT 60% Off*
https://www.gog.com/promo/holiday_promo_happy_new_year_with_interplay_291215

3 days 16 hours left


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> *COMPLETE INTERPLAY CATALOG AT 60% Off*
> https://www.gog.com/promo/holiday_promo_happy_new_year_with_interplay_291215
> 
> 3 days 16 hours left



If you want a sheep and a cow really into cartoon-mild s&m Toonstruck's got you covered.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 31, 2015)

Fallout 4 is 39.84 at GMG with this coupon code.  *NWYEAR-20PERC-WTHGMG*

CLICK HERE

Thought I'd pass it along...,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Kvsmms (Dec 31, 2015)

Two great deals on Kinguin: https://gyazo.com/a787a5f7b146bfe0cffbeee9ef51c658
and 20% off of CS:GO skins: http://www.kinguin.net/cs-go-items


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Game of the year sale Up to 80% Off steam games*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&genres=GOTY&sort=bestseller:recent

*Ultimate Game Makers Bundle *From €2.79
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/ultimate-game-makers-bundle


----------



## Luka KLLP (Jan 1, 2016)

I kinda wanna buy AC:IV Black Flag and Far Cry 3... Will probably get those two directly from uPlay (still only 17.50 euro) and then Shadow of Mordor from Bundle Stars


----------



## xorbe (Jan 1, 2016)

On Steam, the drawing application Black Ink was on sale for $45.  Now the sale is over, and the regular price is $45 ... fishy pricing, eh.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2016)

Free game time, even if it's bad 

Realms of the Haunting is FREE on Indiegala.  Click link, scroll to bottom, fill in info, boom!


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 2, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> Fallout 4 is 39.84 at GMG with this coupon code.  *NWYEAR-20PERC-WTHGMG*
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> ...



Downloading now, 24 hrs complete, and 72 hrs left!

Edit: Whoo! Download is complete! I used up the rest of my mobile data to help... Now I can't use any till, 16th.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2016)

Another free game from IndieGala, this time Overcast - Walden and the Werewolf.  Click link, scroll down, fill in email, boom!


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 5, 2016)

xorbe said:


> On Steam, the drawing application Black Ink was on sale for $45.  Now the sale is over, and the regular price is $45 ... fishy pricing, eh.


Yeah, it not the only one that does that sneaky trick.  Seen some games do that too.  They up the price then do percent off.  Think I got it about a year ago though for like 20 or 25 bucks.  Have yet to test it out to see how it compares to Artrage, SIA, Kritia, etc.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2016)

isthereanydeal.com

Compares prices from different outlets, shows historical low prices, price watches, lots of other utilities.
If something is on sale, I usually check it to see if it's a historically low price. If not, I usually wait.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 5, 2016)

*Mighty Big Bundle 14 steam games 97% Off €1.99 *
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/mighty-big-bundle
Time limited offer. Ends in 2 days.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 5, 2016)

*GMG Up to 75% Off steam games*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/grab-more-games/

Use this code to get 20% Off
*NWYEAR-20PERC-WTHGMG*

*Most anticipated games 2016*
Use this code to get 25% Off
*25PERC-2016GM-WTHGMG*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/most-anticipated-2016/


----------



## manofthem (Jan 5, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *GMG Up to 75% Off steam games*
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/grab-more-games/



Duck Tales for $4.94 is a good call.  I paid more for it and I've had a good time playing it, nostalgia for me and fun for my daughter


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Eclipse Bundle, 10 steam games 97% Off €1.99*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/eclipse-bundle

Ends in 14 days.


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 7, 2016)

The new Humble Weekly bundle is out
https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly
I don't really care that much about the Tom Clancy games, but I might get it for The Division Beta Access since from what I've seen I'm planing to buy the game on the 8th of march when it launches but it is kind of neat to try it first.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2016)

*January sale up to 98% off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game...58b926-January_Sale_Endless_Legend_01_08_2016


----------



## peche (Jan 8, 2016)

METAL SLUG X 50% off: $3.99 usd @ humble bundle store!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2016)

*NeoGeo games weekend sale*
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/neogeoweekend/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 9, 2016)

Broken Age $6.24 @ Steam

If you like point & click adventures, Broken Age is a must have.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Hidden Gems 2 Bundle
Buy tier 1 - €0.99 for 3 products
Buy tier 2 - €2.49 for 8 products
Buy tier 3 - €2.99 for 10 products*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/hidden-gems-2-bundle


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2016)

How a steep discount?  GMG has 1954 Alcatraz for $.99, a cool 95% discount.   May or may not be any good however


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> How a steep discount?  GMG has 1954 Alcatraz for $.99, a cool 95% discount.   May or may not be any good however



I've heard it's good if you like that type of game.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2016)

Got an email today about _Origin Access_, and not quite sure how I feel about it yet.

As a paid monthly subscription, it rubs me the wrong way. From what I can see, it's a $5 monthly fee that gives a few benefits like 10% discounts, early access to EA games and some demos, and access to _The Vault_, a collection of free full games and there will be added more little by little.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Got an email today about _Origin Access_, and not quite sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> As a paid monthly subscription, it rubs me the wrong way. From what I can see, it's a $5 monthly fee that gives a few benefits like 10% discounts, early access to EA games and some demos, and access to _The Vault_, a collection of free full games and there will be added more little by little.



For me I don't see the benefit.  I only have about 20 Origin games and don't buy very often.  Now if GOG or Steam offered this, I'd be all over it, especially if that 10% could be combined with their sale prices!


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> For me I don't see the benefit.  I only have about 20 Origin games and don't buy very often.  Now if GOG or Steam offered this, I'd be all over it, especially if that 10% could be combined with their sale prices!



Indeed. I rarely open up Origin so I definitely wouldn't be purchasing this nonsense.

At first, when I got the email I thought Origin was moving to a paid subscription and it almost got me mad  Plus Origin has terrible sales for the most part, other than the occasional free game.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Plus Origin has terrible sales for the most part, other than the occasional free game.



Truly, even U-play's sales are much better compared to Origin's!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 13, 2016)

EA you're the worst. After battlefront and the season pass I'm not sure I'll be buying much from them.


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> From what I can see, it's a $5 monthly fee that gives a few benefits like 10% discounts, early access to EA games and some demos, and access to _The Vault_, a collection of free full games and there will be added more little by little.


Kind of seems like they're trying to hop on the Amazon Prime/Newegg Premier train.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Got an email today about _Origin Access_, and not quite sure how I feel about it yet.
> 
> As a paid monthly subscription, it rubs me the wrong way. From what I can see, it's a $5 monthly fee that gives a few benefits like 10% discounts, early access to EA games and some demos, and access to _The Vault_, a collection of free full games and there will be added more little by little.


Heheh I know exactly how I feel about it. It's Origin.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 13, 2016)

xvi said:


> Kind of seems like they're trying to hop on the Amazon Prime/Newegg Premier train.


I doubt it, this is likely them trying to emulate the success of PS+.


----------



## peche (Jan 13, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Heheh I know exactly how I feel about it. It's Origin.


i know that feeling bro.... i have used it just for playing BF3 free when they had it like "From the house"

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Born To Race Bundle just 1.49 Euros
10 steam racing games*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/born-2-race-2-bundle

Ends in 41 hours.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 14, 2016)

Anybody else get an email from GMG? I got a 25% off voucher for Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen which knocked it down to £18 so I bought it. It was a unique voucher code unfortunately, but I guess if you're on their mailing list you might get one.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 14, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Anybody else get an email from GMG? I got a 25% off voucher for Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen which knocked it down to £18 so I bought it. It was a unique voucher code unfortunately, but I guess if you're on their mailing list you might get one.


I did as well, but I couldn't be bothered at the time to go look up the game and see if I wanted it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Check your email!



 *


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2016)

Steam has a lot of good/older games on sale right now:
Oceanhorn: Monster of Uncharted Seas $5.99 (Legend of Zelda inspired game)
Zombie Army Trilogy $13.49
Ground Control Collection $4.49
Judge Dredd: Dredd vs. Death $1.99
Evil Genius $2.49
Rogue Trooper $2.49


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Born To Race Bundle just 1.49 Euros
> 10 steam racing games*
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/born-2-race-2-bundle
> 
> Ends in 41 hours.




BIG THANKYOU from my 8 year old Nephew. He will now sit quietly and stop teasing the dog. 

 An absolutely perfect bundle for Steam Streaming around the house via LAN. 

Loving Steam Stream BTW


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Consortium, play free!* http://store.steampowered.com/app/264240/

*Among the sleep 60% off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/250620/

*Released today:
Fear Equation 25% off*
"_Fear Equation is a turn-based horror strategy game where you play the engineer of a modified freight train, built to protect its occupants from a deadly fog that brings their nightmares to life. Survival depends on analysing passengers' dreams, crafting defenses, upgrading, scavenging and resource management._"
http://store.steampowered.com/app/428350/

*Released today:
Echoes of Aetheria 25% off
"*_Two nations finally achieve peace, marked by a momentous royal wedding. But just as they seal it with a kiss, a group of soldiers sabotage the wedding and kidnap the bride! Follow the story of Lucian, Ingrid, and Soha, as they uncover the secrets of the conspiracy and expose the true villains!"_
http://store.steampowered.com/app/354740/


----------



## xvi (Jan 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Born To Race Bundle just 1.49 Euros
> 10 steam racing games*
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/born-2-race-2-bundle
> 
> Ends in 41 hours.


Whacky Wheels?! I played the demo of that over and over again when I was young!
Also Death Rally is another excellent game that I remember from my childhood. I'm at least 83% sure the movie Death Race was completely based off it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Check your email!



 *


----------



## manofthem (Jan 15, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Anybody else get an email from GMG? I got a 25% off voucher for Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen





P4-630 said:


> Check you



Thanks for the headsup. Far Cry Primal or Tomb Raider look pretty inviting


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Consortium, play free!* http://store.steampowered.com/app/264240/


The Kickstarter for Tower Prophecy is coming soon.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Humble Bundle Winter sale*
https://www.humblebundle.com/store?promo=homepage


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Get Your Free Steam game (temporary)
Square Enix David Bowie Omikron: The Nomad Soul*
https://store.eu.square-enix.com/emea_europe/games/pc-windows-download/Omikron-The-Nomad-Soul.php


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2016)

*Company Of Heroes 2: The British Forces 75% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/365820/

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2016)

*January Sale Ending*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?sale=true


----------



## manofthem (Jan 18, 2016)

Maybe some free games? 

Steam has *CONSORTIUM* for free 

And IndieGala has *Soulbringer* for free on their site. Click the link, scroll down to Steam Giveaway, and hit the 'x' if there's a little "Like us on Facebook..etc..." thingy in front of the Steam Giveaway area.  Enter email, tick 'I'm not a robot,' and boom goes the dynamite 




Also, if you're a fan of snipers and/or zombies, be sure to hit up *Zombie Army Trilogy* on sale on Steam for $13.49, ending tomorrow morning.  Good stuff, especially on a LAN!


----------



## peche (Jan 18, 2016)

*@ Humble Store:*


*Call of Duty®: Black Ops III -*25 off = $44.99 usd
*COD franchise**: *-50 off
*Wolfenstein: The New Order *-85off  = $8.99usd
*DARK SOULS™ II: Scholar of the First Sin -60 off = $19.99usd*



**


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Also, if you're a fan of snipers and/or zombies, be sure to hit up *Zombie Army Trilogy* on sale on Steam for $13.49, ending tomorrow morning. Good stuff, especially on a LAN!




Did you get 2 copies?  I'll buy one the end of the month if ya did.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Kalypso sale up to 80% off*
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/kalypso/

*Codemasters sale up to 75% off*
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/codemasters/


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Oddworld New 'n' Tasty 60% Off*
*Ends in 47 Hours
http://store.steampowered.com/app/314660/


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 19, 2016)

firaxis bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/
bull shit. all game are bundled together and are separated only by tier you buy


----------



## peche (Jan 19, 2016)

Project CARS -60%=$19.99 usd
Just Cause 3  -20% = $47.99 usd

Also:
Click image for more info:




Click image for more info:




Click image for more info:




Click image for more info:



**Offers end on almost 2 hours, so hurry !


Call of Duty Warchest: $14.99 usd
includes the following 3 items:
• Call of Duty
• Call of Duty: United Offensive
• Call of Duty 2
offer ends:  in 9H

Call of Duty: World at War -50% $9.99 
offer ends:  in 9H

Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 3 -66% = $13.59usd
offer ends:  in 9H

Call of Duty®: Modern Warfare® 2  -50% = 9.99
offer ends:  in 9H

The Evil Within -85% = $8.99 usd
offer ends:  in 9H

enjoy !


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 19, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> firaxis bundle
> https://www.humblebundle.com/
> bull shit. all game are bundled together and are separated only by tier you buy



did you want Beyond Earth? all those games are worth $8


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jan 19, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> did you want Beyond Earth? all those games are worth $8



Xcom, the subsequent DLCs and expansion pack, is more than worth the $8 price tag.  If that was all you got, it would be worth it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 19, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> did you want Beyond Earth? all those games are worth $8


i have most of them. i wanted enemy within and the rest i was going to give to my kid's account but cause of the way they are bundled everything went to kid's account and my account is still one x-com dlc short.
put on top of this firaxis' stinky practise to rising price of the games before sales so "80%" sale is actually 66%  in future will make me to think twice before buying anything from them.
i should've put those 40% of money from my purchase i gave em to charity instead


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 19, 2016)

why you hate makers of xcom 







in XCOM 2 the cut scenes now play regardless of the outcome


----------



## okidna (Jan 20, 2016)

Free X-Blades key from Bundle Stars : http://blog.bundlestars.com/post/137558928164/free-steam-key-xblades

If the widget does not work : https://gleam.io/ln4KS/free-steam-key-for-xblades


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 20, 2016)

BumbleBee said:


> why you hate makers of xcom ...


because they treat their customers like shit  but this isnt the place for this discussion.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2016)

*All Stars 5 Bundle 98% Off*
*Ends in 33 Hours
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/all-stars-5-bundle

*Saints Row vs. Risen Bundle 4,49 Euros (Europe only)*
*Ends in 7 days
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/saints-row-vs-risen-bundle

*Deep Silver Sale Up to 85% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?publishers=Deep Silver&sale=true

*Ryse: Son of Rome 66% Off (not all regions)*
*Ends in 2 days
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/ryse-son-of-rome


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2016)

*Call Of Duty Black Ops 3 35% Off
Star Wars Battlefront 35% Off
Just Cause 3 28% Off*

http://www.greenmangaming.com/limited-time-offer/


----------



## manofthem (Jan 20, 2016)

peche said:


> The Evil Within -85% = $8.99 usd
> offer ends: in 9H



Hmm, been a while since I bought a game so I may jump on this finally, then let it sit forever before I ever touch it


----------



## peche (Jan 20, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hmm, been a while since I bought a game so I may jump on this finally, then let it sit forever before I ever touch it


a mate in the office plays that game,  claims this game as a must play one,


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 20, 2016)

The new humble bundle seems pretty good:
https://www.humblebundle.com/

Pay $1

XCOM: Enemy Unknown
Sid Meier’s Pirates!
Ace Patrol BUndle
Sid Meier’s Civilization III Complete
Beat the Average - $9.85 

Sid Meier’s Civilization IV: The Complete Edition
Sid Meier’s Civilization V
Sid Meier’s Starships
XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Elite Soldier Pack
XCOM: Enemy Unknown - Slingshot Pack
XCOM: Enemy Within
10% off Humble Monthly Bundle
More games to come
Pay $15

Sid Meier’s Civilization: Beyond Earth
Sid Meier’s Civilization: Beyond Earth - Exoplanets Map Pack
33% off coupon for Sid Meier’s Civilization: Beyond Earth - Rising Tide DLC


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

peche said:


> a mate in the office plays that game,  claims this game as a must play one,



Hmmm, haven't seen Frag in awhile.  He gave this game a complete playthrough and seemed to know a lot about its ins and out.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2016)

Not really a "game" sale, but it's related...

League of Legends: Warsongs mp3 album is free for download on the Leagueoflegends site.



rtwjunkie said:


> Hmmm, haven't seen Frag in awhile.  He gave this game a complete playthrough and seemed to know a lot about its ins and out.


I think he's taking a little "break" from posting 



Also... 
Anyone have any experience with Gamesdeal?  I've never heard of them, but they have some good deals on CoD games: MW3 for ~$7 and BO2 for $10.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Fallout Bundle 66% Off*
*Does not include Fallout 4
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fallout-bundle

*Bethesda Softworks Sale*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?publishers=Bethesda Softworks&sale=true


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Win a Fallout 4 Steam key and Collector's Box prizes*





*http://www.pcgamer.com/win-a-fallout-4-steam-key-and-collectors-box-prizes/*


*PLAY2WIN - Play All Stars 5 games and win Steam Wallet!*

To celebrate the launch of *Bundle Fest 4* and the incredible new* All Stars 5 Bundle*, we’re giving away 3 awesome prizes of $100 worth of Steam wallet just for playing video games!
That’s right - you’ll get two entries for this exclusive contest for every *All Stars 5 Bundle* game featured below that you rack up an hour of gametime on and you can get even more entries by keeping in touch with Bundle Stars or sharing with friends.
*3 x $100 Steam Wallet*​
*http://blog.bundlestars.com/post/137680774997/play-2-win-all-stars-5*


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Playism Publisher Sale Up to 75% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/playism


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Natural Selection 2 50% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/4920/

*Ends in 47 Hours


----------



## peche (Jan 22, 2016)

Activision General Sale click image for more info **

Also ...



Call of dutty al titles and exclusive  Sale click image for more info **




Sega Sale! Click image for info**




Paradox Sale, new titles... great great deals! click image for more info**




sick !!! all worms on sale! and other titles! 
click image for more info**




Devolver sale! Duken nuken, bro force and more! click image for more info **




sick sick sick ! Bethesda Sale!! Wolfenstein, Quake, fallout, the evil within and many more sick  titles!
you must! click image for more info ! * *




Total War sale ! arm your self and battle with this offer! Click image for more info**


There are a few more sale items on Humble store! take a watch!!



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2016)

*Tribes Bundle 97% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/tribes-bundle
*Ends in 13 days

*Mortal Combat X Brutality Bundle*
*Ends in 3 days
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/mortal-kombat-x-brutality-bundle
*Region locked for Japan


----------



## cracklez (Jan 23, 2016)

Some sick deals in there. Nice. Picked up Dishonored GOTY, can't wait to play it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peche (Jan 25, 2016)

peche said:


> Activision General Sale click image for more info **
> 
> Also ...
> 
> ...



There are more games still on sale! and new titles added! watch and enjoy ! 
Humble Store!




Click image for more info!
simulators, dead island, saints rows, metro and so many more! must watch!

also!!!
FarCry 4  is on sale! $19.99usd!!
and i have no money 


Regards,


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 26, 2016)

or one week only,* get 27% off XCOM 2 *and *XCOM 2: Digital Deluxe Edition, *which includes the full base game, the *XCOM 2 Reinforcement Pack,* and the *digital soundtrack*. Better still, if you order now, you’ll also receive the *bonus Resistance Warrior DLC pack*as well!​*27PERC-OFFXCO-M2GAME **​Simply add *XCOM 2* or *XCOM 2: Digital Deluxe Edition* to your basket, and redeem the code above at the checkout for a huge saving! But be quick* - this offer must end Monday 1st February 2016, *shop now to avoid missing out.








Lara’s back! The First Lady of Gaming is back in possibly her finest adventure yet.* Get 27% off Rise of the Tomb Raider *and *Rise of the Tomb Raider: Digital Deluxe Edition,* which includes the base game and all of the coming Season Pass content as well. Order ahead of release and you’ll also receive a *copy of Tomb Raider (2013) and the bonus Remnant Resistance DLC pack too!*​*27RISE-OFTOMB-RAIDER **​Just add *Rise of the Tomb Raider* or *Rise of the Tomb Raider: Digital Deluxe Edition* to your basket, and redeem the code above at the checkout to claim your exclusive discount. But you’d better hurry - this offer expires on *Monday 1st February 2016*, so buy now to avoid disappointment!​


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 26, 2016)

I've been interested in this for a while, good deal if you like these games. Offworld Trading company half off at GamersGate. 
http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-OFFW/offworld-trading-company?aff=ggnews


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I've been interested in this for a while, good deal if you like these games. Offworld Trading company half off at GamersGate.
> http://www.gamersgate.com/DD-OFFW/offworld-trading-company?aff=ggnews


Also half off in the Humble Store.

Edit: Heard about it and was interested, I suppose I'll pick it up too.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Indie Legends 3 Bundle 97% Off*
*Ends in 13 days
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/indie-legends-3-bundle


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 28, 2016)

*30PERC-JANUAR-SAVING **​Just *add Far Cry: Primal *or *The Division *to your basket, and redeem the code above at the checkout for this amazing saving. This offer expires *8th February 2016*, so get shopping now!​


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Play Fractured Space for free*
*Ends Monday 10AM Pacific Time
http://store.steampowered.com/app/310380/


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 28, 2016)

Pretty Serious Humble Bundle today... $15 gets you to Styx, which is a solid game. $40 gets you some more 



Spoiler




Another World – 20th Anniversary Edition
Blood Bowl: Chaos Edition
Bound By Flame
Cities XXL
Contrast Collector's Edition
Etherium
Faery - Legends of Avalon
Farming Simulator 2013 – Classics
Farming Simulator 2013 - Official Expansion (Titanium)
Farming Simulator 2013 Titanium Edition
Final Exam
Game of Thrones
Mars: War Logs
Of Orcs And Men
Pix the Cat
Pro Cycling Manager 2015
R.A.W. Realms of Ancient War
Runaway: A Road Adventure
Runaway: The Dream of The Turtle
Runaway: A Twist of Fate
Space Run
Styx: Master of Shadows
Yesterday


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Pretty Serious Humble Bundle today... $15 gets you to Styx, which is a solid game. $40 gets you some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh hell yeah!  Styx is one of my favorite games, and possibly one of the most difficult as well as best Stealth games you can play!!  That alone is worth the money.  I can't check at work, is that Game of Thrones the Tell-Tale games version?  that's worth the purchase as well! 

I can also speak very highly of Mars: War Logs, a good game for what it is: an Indy RPG.  And...it's on Mars! Of Orcs and Men, great game as well!  This game has you playing as a big Orc as well as Styx, from the game Styx.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh hell yeah!  Styx is one of my favorite games, and possibly one of the most difficult as well as best Stealth games you can play!!  That alone is worth the money.  I can't check at work, is that Game of Thrones the Tell-Tale games version?  that's worth the purchase as well!
> 
> I can also speak very highly of Mars: War Logs, a good game for what it is: an Indy RPG.  And...it's on Mars! Of Orcs and Men, great game as well!  This game has you playing as a big Orc as well as Styx, from the game Styx.




GAME OF THRONES
*Platform*
PS3, X360, PC
*Release date*
07/06/2012
*Category*
RPG
*Developer*
Cyanide Studio
*Publisher*
Focus Home Interactive


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 28, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> GAME OF THRONES
> *Platform*
> PS3, X360, PC
> *Release date*
> ...



That one is OK, but it's not as good as the adventure game one from Tell-Tale.

Oh wait, is that the first one, that was awful?  the one I'm thinking about is RPG-like and came out 2-3 years ago.  maybe that's the OK one, I don't know. I hate getting old. 

EDIT: Checked on my phone.  That is the RPG, and is ok/decent.  Definitely worth getting as part of a pack like this.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 29, 2016)

*2K Publisher Weekend, up to 83% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2kpublisherweekend2016/


----------



## peche (Jan 29, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *2K Publisher Weekend, up to 83% Off*
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2kpublisherweekend2016/


excellent, getting minerva's den this night... its a shame that bioshock's infinte DLCs didn't get a big discount


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment Lego titles, up to 80% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?publishers=Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment&sale=true

*Get your free steam game:
8BitBoy*
http://blog.bundlestars.com/post/138278564798/free-steam-key-8bitboy


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 30, 2016)

Save up to 80% off in our Spaced Out promo, featuring titles from Rocket League to Offworld Trading Company to Deus Ex: Human Revolution DC!
http://www.greenmangaming.com/spaced-out/


And much more !!1 =].


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Bundlestars bundles, up to 97% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?search=bundle&page=1&types=bundle&sort=bestseller:recent


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Galak-Z 50% Off*

"_Prepare for the bar to be raised on deep-space 2D dog-fighting! GALAK-Z is a modern, 
A.I. and physics-driven open-world action game, viewed through the lens of the classic 16-bit space shooter._
_Unbelievably tight controls, and A.I. driven hardcore combat like you've never seen in a 2D shooter!"_

http://store.steampowered.com/app/300580/

*Offer ends Wednesday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2016)

It's looking like a major sale is going to start on Steam this week (tomorrow maybe).  Only 47 titles on the weekly sale which is rather low.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2016)

Free game time! *Need for Speed: Most Wanted* is _On The House_ via Origin right now


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Free





manofthem said:


> Origin








To be honest, Origin itself isn't too bad as long as you stay clear of the store.
Hate having my game collection split between so many clients. Steam and GOG Galaxy are about all I want to have to deal with.
Edit: Nice find, Mr Of Them!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2016)

xvi said:


> To be honest, Origin itself isn't too bad as long as you stay clear of the store.
> Hate having my game collection split between so many clients. Steam and GOG Galaxy are about all I want to have to deal with.
> Edit: Nice find, Mr Of Them!



I completely agree with your sentiments. Steam, uPlay, Origin, GOG... Eh, whatever. Actually, with Origin I've found it to be very stable and not too bad; I've had less issues with it than uPlay. But still, I don't care for Origin much but it's made better by the free games here and there


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I don't care for Origin much but it's made better by the free games here and there



I agree. Many of the titles are pretty decent games like the current giveaway NFS:Most Wanted. 

Getting to be an older title but many people never purchased the game and this gives them a chance to check it out. Titles like the Need For Speed titles probably help create sales if someone grabs the free one, likes it, and probably buys other NFS titles. I think its kind of a win/win for Origin.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 3, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Free game time! *Need for Speed: Most Wanted* is _On The House_ via Origin right now


Is that the 2005 good one or the recent, POS one?

Edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, it's the POS!!!  I'd never buy it and, oh look, the price of DLCs are .  EA...









If EA bothered to update/put the 2005 version on Origin, I'd probably buy it if the price were right.  It was the best NFS game ever.


----------



## Frick (Feb 3, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is that the 2005 good one or the recent, POS one?
> 
> Edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, it's the POS!!!  I'd never buy it and, oh look, the price of DLCs are .  EA...
> 
> ...



Is it that bad really?


----------



## Kursah (Feb 3, 2016)

The original was multitudes better than the 2010 release. No contest.


----------



## xvi (Feb 3, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Is that the 2005 good one or the recent, POS one?
> 
> Edit: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, it's the POS!!!


Oh, ugh. How do I give it back?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 3, 2016)

Frick said:


> Is it that bad really?


Honestly, I know I played it, I don't remember how long, and all I remember is one picture in my mind of unlocking the Dodge Viper.

I'm not 100% sure but I believe I was extremely agitated by seeing obvious nickel and diming in the game.  I think I might have seen the list of cars and how many were locked due to requiring paid DLC.  I completely lost interest at that point.



xvi said:


> Oh, ugh. How do I give it back?


Forfeit your account to the EA gods.

Alternatively, click on the game to open its panel and "Hide Game in Library"


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2016)

thanks for the from the house game on origin, i just use origin for playing free games!


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 3, 2016)

> i just use origin for playing free games!


The same here.
I was so happy that I will have NFSMW but then I figured I already have it on steam. Still happy for getting it.


----------



## peche (Feb 3, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> The same here.
> I was so happy that I will have NFSMW but then I figured I already have it on steam. Still happy for getting it.


now i have 2 games on origin.. BF3 and this NFSMW... Lol


----------



## okidna (Feb 3, 2016)

Batman : Arkham Knight, 40% off : http://store.steampowered.com/app/208650/

I'm curious about the state of this game right now


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 3, 2016)

okidna said:


> Batman : Arkham Knight, 40% off : http://store.steampowered.com/app/208650/
> 
> I'm curious about the state of this game right now



Honestly, it depends on your system.  For me, it has run fine (50-60 fps).  It's smooth and playable.  I guess it depends a lot if you have the system to run it.  I've noticed that most complaints about abysmal performance are from people who have lower specs than me.  And my system is getting somewhat long in the tooth.


----------



## okidna (Feb 3, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Honestly, it depends on your system.  For me, it has run fine (50-60 fps).  It's smooth and playable.  I guess it depends a lot if you have the system to run it.  I've noticed that most complaints about abysmal performance are from people who have lower specs than me.  And my system is getting somewhat long in the tooth.



Yeah my system is way below yours so just to be safe I'll avoid the deal right now. At least until 66% off or something


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Games Pack Sale Up to 91% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&genres=Pack Sale&sale=true

*MVP Bundle 98% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/mvp-bundle


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 4, 2016)

okidna said:


> Yeah my system is way below yours so just to be safe I'll avoid the deal right now. At least until 66% off or something



And that's my gripe (and everyone else's that is having problems): How hard is it to fix a game so something besides the higher end can run it?  Everyone else seems to do it.


----------



## 64K (Feb 4, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Games Pack Sale Up to 91% Off*
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&genres=Pack Sale&sale=true
> 
> *MVP Bundle 98% Off*
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/mvp-bundle



Nice price on Shadow of Mordor bundle.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Ryse: Son of Rome 66% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/302510/

*GMG Check your email!!*


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 5, 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd like to check out Ark: Survival Evolved, but half the time Humblebundle has some  games that I don't care for and I just can't see spending $12 a month on a  subscription.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I'd like to check out Ark: Survival Evolved, but half the time Humblebundle has some  games that I don't care for and I just can't see spending $12 a month on a  subscription.



^^This, I was thinking the same.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 5, 2016)

Lunar New Year Sale
http://store.steampowered.com

Totally called it! 


FordGT90Concept said:


> It's looking like a major sale is going to start on Steam this week (tomorrow maybe).  Only 47 titles on the weekly sale which is rather low.



This sale is actually looking pretty good compared to the previous one...


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 5, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Lunar New Year Sale
> http://store.steampowered.com
> 
> Totally called it!
> ...



Rock N Roll baby!  I almost purchased TR 2013 yesterday for $19.95, today it comes with 35 other TR/LC titles for 19.95


----------



## Dethroy (Feb 5, 2016)

Bought Grim Fandango and Alien Isolation. Thank you @FordGT90Concept


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 5, 2016)

PSA: Shadowrun Hong Kong's minicampaign launched today!  If you don't already have it:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/346940/


----------



## xorbe (Feb 5, 2016)

No, no more Steam sales ... I'm still working through the original Just Cause!!!  Oh gawd, the cheesy cut scenes, hahaha


----------



## 64K (Feb 5, 2016)

xorbe said:


> No, no more Steam sales ... I'm still working through the original Just Cause!!!  Oh gawd, the cheesy cut scenes, hahaha



Come on now. You know you can't resist just buying a few more games on the sale. You will clear that back log of games one day. We all will.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 5, 2016)

64K said:


> You will clear that back log of games one day. We all will.



I used to think that too, but I've come to accept the inevitability...


----------



## xorbe (Feb 5, 2016)

What I need is a new $12.99 TF2 hat ...


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 5, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> I'd like to check out Ark: Survival Evolved, but half the time Humblebundle has some  games that I don't care for and I just can't see spending $12 a month on a  subscription.





P4-630 said:


> ^^This, I was thinking the same.




 
https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-us/articles/210560328#How-do-I-cancel


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I used to think that too, but I've come to accept the inevitability...


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> View attachment 71932
> https://support.humblebundle.com/hc/en-us/articles/210560328#How-do-I-cancel



Well heck, the $12 probably makes it worth the first game.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 6, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/288160/


EXCELLENT puzzle game.... and for a buck and a quarter, can't be beat!


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 6, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Well heck, the $12 probably makes it worth the first game.


if you are first time subscriber you will get it even for 10.80$. it is worthy compared to this price http://store.steampowered.com/app/346110/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Win a mystery steam key, 20 to give away this weekend*
http://blog.bundlestars.com/post/138724892382/win-a-mystery-steam-key-20


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 6, 2016)

GOG is Currently running an EA Completionist sale on a number of older titles.  A lot of good older games in there on sale between 60% and 85% off!
http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_ea_collection_050216

3 in particular worth getting are:
*Jade Empire Special Edition*- $5.99
*SimCity 4 Deluxe Edition*- $7.99
*Medal of Honor: Allied Warchest*- $3.99


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> GOG is Currently running an EA Completionist sale on a number of older titles. A lot of good older games in there on sale between 60% and 85% off!
> http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_ea_collection_050216




And here is one that was frigging awesome in its day!

http://www.gog.com/game/bioforge

If you want some ole nostalgic gaming and have never played Bioforge you owe it to yourself to spend the $2.39 and get this title!!! Some pretty funny one liners in there as well.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> *Medal of Honor: Allied Warchest*- $3.99



This is the most stellar Origin purchase, which coincidentally (or not so coincidentally) is the last thing I bought for Origin. Those games are so epic! 











Edit:

Looks like GMG has some deals w/ code _20PERC-WTHGMG-201627_
Rocket League $11.20
Guantlet $5


----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2016)

finally, got BF4 @ Origin store for $12.99 premium !!


----------



## Frick (Feb 8, 2016)

Magic 2014 | €2.49 - It's actually pretty fun. Magic lite, but still satisfies the urge I get from time to time.

Neo Scavanger | € 7.49 - Finally bought it, will try later.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 8, 2016)

BundleStars has a bunch of pretty sweet bundle deals going on now:

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&types=bundle&sort=bestseller:recent


----------



## xorbe (Feb 8, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/288160/
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT puzzle game.... and for a buck and a quarter, can't be beat!



Not very hard (you should be able to play without a walk-through guide, seriously) but still takes a couple hours, not a bad little game.  The Room 2 is mobile only.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 8, 2016)

FPS Heroes 2 Bundle
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/fps-heroes-2-bundle

*Ends in 3 days.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2016)

*RPG Heroes 2 Bundle 98% Off (8 Steam games)*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/rpg-heroes-2-bundle


*Ends in 3 days


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Check your email!!
GMG


 *


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 10, 2016)

The "Lunar New Year Sale" started yesterday on Steam....

CLICK HERE

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2016)

It's been going on since Friday.


FordGT90Concept said:


> Lunar New Year Sale


----------



## Liquid Cool (Feb 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's been going on since Friday.



Oh...I only noticed it yesterday...my error.  I suppose I didn't receive the nickname "absent-minded professor" for nothing.....

I looked all of this up...it's the "year of the monkey".  I was born in 1968, so it's my year?  Not sure what that means, but I'll take it.

Thank you for the correction....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 11, 2016)

Steam sales are poor... 

Is it me, but Gabe has lost weight?


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Steam sales are poor...
> 
> Is it me, but Gabe has lost weight?



Or maybe his beard just got bigger?

Man, in a few years he's really gonna start looking like Father Christmas. Might be good for their future Christmas sales?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 11, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Father Christmas



Well you saw he already gave presents , but honestly the china NY sale ain't stellar.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't think Valve can be blamed for that.  Publishers have caught on to how these digital sales work.  They have to reduce prices slowly to try to hook in buyers at each price before they go lower.  They learned that cutting too deeply is bad for their longterm bottom line a few years back and haven't been doing it since.  What Rockstar did with Grand Theft Auto V is definitive proof of this.

So yeah, it's hard to get really excited about these sales anymore simply because publishers aren't really excited about them.


----------



## 64K (Feb 11, 2016)

The last couple of Steam Sales didn't seem to be great but it's still possible to get those $60 AAA titles for $10 to $15 if you are willing to wait a couple of years to play them.

I remember when EA raised a stink with Valve over the big cuts in prices on games during the sales. EA claimed that it was undermining Publishers trying to make a profit on their investments. iirc Newell's response was that people were buying games that they otherwise would have passed on at full price so the publishers are making a smaller profit per game but gaining money from sales that otherwise may have never happened. The bulk of the sales are made shortly after release at full price. I think he was right. I'm sitting on somewhere around 40 games most of which are AAA games in my library which I have yet to play There are still dozens of games from 2013-2015 that I want but I'm waiting on the sales. To be honest I have bought games that I will probably never have time to play and I'm pretty sure that I wouldn't have bought them at $50 or $60. I've seen many many people say the same thing. They have a big backlog of games and they never get caught up. Newell is a very smart businessman.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

64K said:


> Newell is a very smart businessman.



Yes he is!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2016)

*The Witcher Wild Hunt 58% Off*
http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/nl/en/pc/games/action/witcher-3-wild-hunt/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 11, 2016)

64K said:


> The last couple of Steam Sales didn't seem to be great but it's still possible to get those $60 AAA titles for $10 to $15 if you are willing to wait a couple of years to play them.


I'm increasingly finding that "couple of years" is turning to 3-4.  Here's a prime example: Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag.  It debuted October 29, 2013, and this is the first time I see that you can buy Gold edition for $14.99.  That's more than three years.   Far Cry 4 came out a year after that and Gold is going for $32 now.  Those were Ubisoft examples.  Dragon Age Inquisiton came out at a about the same time as Far Cry 4 and it's ultimate pack is going for $40 on sale.  In both cases, they're over two years old and on sale.  Sure, in all cases, you can get just the game for well under $15 but who in their right mind would do that?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Here's a prime example: Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag. It debuted October 29, 2013, and this is the first time I see that you can buy Gold edition for $14.99.



I only bought AC IV: Black Flag last year, and I'm sorry I waited.  It was well worth the full price.  Definitely buy it at that price!  It gives Syndicate a tight race as to which is the best in the series.


----------



## 64K (Feb 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm increasingly finding that "couple of years" is turning to 3-4.  Here's a prime example: Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag. * It debuted October 29, 2013, and this is the first time I see that you can buy Gold edition for $14.99.  That's more than three years. *  Far Cry 4 came out a year after that and Gold is going for $32 now.  Those were Ubisoft examples.  Dragon Age Inquisiton came out at a about the same time as Far Cry 4 and it's ultimate pack is going for $40 on sale.  In both cases, they're over two years old and on sale.  Sure, in all cases, you can get just the game for well under $15 but who in their right mind would do that?



~2 1/2 years. There are some games that persistently remain high. For example I bought CoD BLOPS1 for $20 last year. That was the first time since the game had been released 5 years ago that I saw it that cheap but most games that I buy cost between $5 and $15 and I pick them up a couple of years after release for that. I'm not saying the way I buy things would work for the majority that want the new game right now but from my perspective the wait doesn't matter when I have so many AAA titles that I haven't even touched.


----------



## okidna (Feb 11, 2016)

CONSORTIUM : THE MASTER EDITION for FREE @ GOG : https://www.gog.com/ (top of the page)


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Check your email!!



 *


----------



## manofthem (Feb 11, 2016)

*TitanFall* is $5 on Amazon.  Anyone play this game any more?  Not for me but maybe for someone 


I haven't been keen on this Steam sale, but I'm thinking about this game *The Long Dark* for $11.  It is early access but has 95% positive reviews.  Looks pretty interesting.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2016)

Consortium is being giveaway for free at GOG:
http://www.gog.com/news/consortium_the_master_edition_giveaway

They're trying to promote The Tower Kickstarter:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/idgi/consortium-the-tower

Related Thread here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/consortium-trilogy-discussion.209966/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Strategy Heroes 2 Bundle*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/strategy-heroes-2-bundle

*Check your email!!


 *


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2016)

*64 Steam games in 5 new bundles: Heroes Week*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?search=hero&page=1&types=bundle&sort=bestseller:recent


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 15, 2016)

*Mystery Bundle - 7 Games 9.99 Euro/Dollar
*
Are you feeling lucky? Get seven fantastic titles in our new Mystery Bundle.
Buy now to uncover the secret keys within.

_NB. Do be aware that this Bundle may contain Steam, Origin, and Uplay keys._
_Check your key delivery email for further information._

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/nl/en/pc/games/accessories/mystery-bundle-7-pack/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Mystery Bundle - 7 Games 9.99 Euro/Dollar
> *
> Are you feeling lucky? Get seven fantastic titles in our new Mystery Bundle.
> Buy now to uncover the secret keys within.
> ...




Do they randomize the content? In other words does everyone get the same games?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 15, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Do they randomize the content? In other words does everyone get the same games?



I'm not sure about that @CAPSLOCKSTUCK


----------



## 64K (Feb 15, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Do they randomize the content? In other words does everyone get the same games?



I imagine they randomize the games because the reason for a sale like this is to sell some games that aren't very good along with some that are good. If everyone got the same games then someone could post what they got and then this sale might not work if you knew what the games were when buying. I would expect to get maybe 2 games that I would want and the rest would just sit in my library collecting dust.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 15, 2016)

64K said:


> I imagine they randomize the games because the reason for a sale like this is to sell some games that aren't very good along with some that are good. If everyone got the same games then someone could post what they got and then this sale might not work if you knew what the games were when buying. I would expect to get maybe 2 games that I would want and the rest would just sit in my library collecting dust.




That  is what i was thinking.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 15, 2016)

*Must Play Bundle (10 Steam games) 97% Off    just 3.99 Euros/Dollar*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/must-play-bundle

*Offer ends in 14 days.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 15, 2016)

nice little JRPG bundle on Humble. Kemco collection.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 16, 2016)

Some bundles are just best left alone.  How ever Gas Guzzlers looks fun even more so for $5


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2016)

black ops 3check out steam page, expires feb 29th, doesnt include zombies or campaign, but honestly i have never played those modes anyway.  i have 200+ hours in this multiplayer already, this is great deal. cheers mates.

i wouldn;'t buy if you are on 60hz, FPS games are boring at 60hz


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 16, 2016)

lynx29 said:


> black ops 3check out steam page, expires feb 29th, doesnt include zombies or campaign, but honestly i have never played those modes anyway.  i have 200+ hours in this multiplayer already, this is great deal. cheers mates.
> 
> i wouldn;'t buy if you are on 60hz, FPS games are boring at 60hz



No discount for Call of Duty Black Ops III 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/311210/


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2016)

lynx29 said:


> black ops 3check out steam page, expires feb 29th, doesnt include zombies or campaign, but honestly i have never played those modes anyway.  i have 200+ hours in this multiplayer already, this is great deal. cheers mates.
> 
> i wouldn;'t buy if you are on 60hz, FPS games are boring at 60hz





P4-630 said:


> No discount for Call of Duty Black Ops III
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/311210/



Took me a while to find too, but it's there for $15 called the Multiplayer Starter Pack.  It's an interesting idea for sure, to buy the MP only at a discount price.  Though the desciption says that the Start Pack "has limited content" so wonder if that means just not able to add on DLC, or if it means there are actual limitations...


----------



## xorbe (Feb 16, 2016)

manofthem said:


> or if it means there are actual limitations



I don't have the game, so I don't know the implications, but here's the list (from hardcoregamer dot com).

Features *NOT* included in the Multiplayer Starter Pack:
Zombies game mode
Campaign game mode
Ability to play in Multiplayer custom games
Ability to Prestige (your level will be capped at 55 in the Starter Pack)
Access to mod tools or modded content (once released)
Access to unranked server browser (once released)
Ability to Fresh Start your profile
The ability to access Dead Ops Arcade II and Nightmares mode


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2016)

xorbe said:


> (from hardcoregamer dot com)
> 
> Features *NOT* included in the Multiplayer Starter Pack:
> Zombies game mode
> ...



Great bit of info, that's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 16, 2016)

xorbe said:


> I don't have the game, so I don't know the implications, but here's the list (from hardcoregamer dot com).
> 
> Features *NOT* included in the Multiplayer Starter Pack:
> Zombies game mode
> ...


eww....


----------



## horik (Feb 16, 2016)

*Jet Set Radio, Golden Axe, and Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit for free on Steam.*

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/94153/


----------



## manofthem (Feb 16, 2016)

horik said:


> *Jet Set Radio, Golden Axe, and Hell Yeah! Wrath of the Dead Rabbit for free on Steam.*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/sub/94153/


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> eww....




How is eww? blops 3 is all about the multiplayer anyway on PC. not many people play anything else. at 14.99 its a steal, most people pay 59.99 just for that experience lol


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Free weekend: Cities:Skylines*
To celebrate the release of Cities: Skylines - Snowfall, play Cities: Skylines for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time. You can also pickup Cities: Skylines at 60% off the regular price!*
*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time
http://store.steampowered.com/news/20442/

*Farming Simulator 15 70% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/313160/


----------



## pigulici (Feb 18, 2016)

For RTS lovers , gog.com have ''RELEASE: CODENAME: PANZERS: PHASE I & PHASE II'' , at 12$ for both:
http://www.gog.com/news/release_codename_panzers_phase_i_phase_ii


----------



## happita (Feb 19, 2016)

Everyones favorite old school site, I just wish they had more newer games, but still very solid.

http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_atari_deepsilver_170216

Saints Row 3rd Full Package, Metro Franchise, Blood 1 & 2, and some more goodies on sale DRM-free


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 19, 2016)

ZOMG! Saints Row II is on there!?! I wonder if they fixed the performance issues it had on Vista and newer. 


			
				Review said:
			
		

> The game actually works now people. You don't need to copy paste your steam review here. The issues have been fixed.


Awesome!  Highly recomend all of the Saints Row games...Risen too.


Edit: 





> NOTE: Multiplayer is available only through a LAN connection


LAME!  This is the reason why Steam-exclusive titles suck.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2016)

happita said:


> I just wish they had more newer games, but still very solid.



IDK, I think they have a lot of newer games.  I've got 120 GOG games, and 90% of them are new or within the last 8-10 years.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Check your email!!



 *


----------



## happita (Feb 19, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> ...and 90% of them are new or within the last 8-10 years.



That was funny 

What I meant was more inline with games that were AAA titles in their day or pretty damn close to it within the last 1-3 years. Not too many from what I spy with my eyes. Either that or I definitely need a new set of prescription glasses


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 19, 2016)

happita said:


> That was funny
> 
> What I meant was more inline with games that were AAA titles in their day or pretty damn close to it within the last 1-3 years. Not too many from what I spy with my eyes. Either that or I definitely need a new set of prescription glasses



OK. well AAA titles in their day, yeah, they could use some more.  They have been making good inroads into the new Indie market, many of which are better and have more content than the majority of AAA titles.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Anime Games up to 84% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&genres=Anime&sale=true


----------



## okidna (Feb 20, 2016)

Sega is giving away a lot of games, I got the first prize (which is Sega classic bundle) but missed out the second price (Binary Domain, etc.). The third prize will be given away in 12 hours.

Here's the site : http://www.makewarnotlove.com/results.php (e-mail needed for subscription & confirmation)


----------



## manofthem (Feb 21, 2016)

Ubisoft sale going on.  A few examples:

Battlefield Hardline $10
Watchdogs Complete Edition $15
Far Cry 4 $16
and many more 

Also, FREE game time.
Terrible looking game called "Melissa K. and the Heart of Gold," Click here, scroll up slightly, 'x' out of ' Like us on FB/twitter,' click on Claim Free Copy, click "I'm not a robot,"  link your Steam account with IndieGala account, wait a little bit, go to Indiegala account, click on Indiagala Giveaways, and you'll see the option to get your cdkey/serial for the game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 22, 2016)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hyperx-fury-16gb-2-x-8gb-rainbow-six-siege-for-70.220268/

New ram sticks and rainbow six siege for $70


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Indie Jam bundle - Super Mix, 10 steam games for 1.99*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/indie-jam-bundle-super-mix

*Ends in 13 days.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 23, 2016)

*Lost Planet Franchise 75% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/lost-planet/

*Offer ends Friday at 10AM Pacific Time


*Check your email!!*
*

 *


----------



## pigulici (Feb 24, 2016)

On gog.com:
Up to 85% off The Witcher series, Divinity: Original Sin, Papers, Please, and more!:
http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_promo_jesse_cox_picks_240216


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Leviathan bundle (9 steam games) 97% Off  2.49*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/leviathan-bundle

*Ends in 13 days.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 25, 2016)

Fallout 4 Season pass for $25.49.... get it before it jumps up!
Bundlestars


----------



## peche (Feb 25, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Bundlestars


nice!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2016)

*ARMA Franchise up to 80% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/arma/

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## xorbe (Feb 25, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Fallout 4 Season pass for $25.49.... get it before it jumps up!
> Bundlestars



Some might not know, but they are increasing the price to $50 for the season pass, I think in March.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 25, 2016)

xorbe said:


> Some might not know, but they are increasing the price to $50 for the season pass, I think in March.


sorry, probably should have clarified that


----------



## manofthem (Feb 25, 2016)

HumbleBundle has a nice *Indie Bundle 16* going on. Includes Outlast at the PWYW price. 









Also Steam 90% off sale on *Orcs Must Die!* franchise.  I thought OMD was a lot of fun, never had time for 2.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2016)

All X titles are on sale:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/xfranchise

OMD2 is way better than OMD.  MAKE TIME!


----------



## peche (Feb 26, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All X titles are on sale:
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/xfranchise
> 
> OMD2 is way better than OMD.  MAKE TIME!


huge pack isn't it?


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2016)

Ashes of the Singularity is half off, $25. Not sure about the game, not my cup of tea.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 29, 2016)

Costume Quest 2 is 67% off @ $4.94:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/275180/


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 29, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Costume Quest 2 is 67% off @ $4.94:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/275180/


.....

costume. quest.....


*sigh*


----------



## xvi (Mar 1, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> .....
> 
> costume. quest.....
> 
> ...


..then you'll love DLC Quest.


----------



## Frick (Mar 1, 2016)

Launched Origin to see if I had something I could try my monitor with and they told me I got NFS Most Wanted for free. I am assuming it's the new one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 1, 2016)

Frick said:


> Launched Origin to see if I had something I could try my monitor with and they told me I got NFS Most Wanted for free. I am assuming it's the new one.


Yeah...with a bajillion not-free DLCs.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 2, 2016)

Humble Bundle has a Star Wars bundle! I think I'm going to support it just because 
https://www.humblebundle.com/star-wars


----------



## xvi (Mar 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Humble Bundle has a Star Wars bundle! I think I'm going to support it just because
> https://www.humblebundle.com/star-wars


I bought in too even though I had a couple of the games already. I'm really hoping someone (possibly GoG?) will get Star Wars: Episode 1 Racer working on modern OSes. I absolutely LOVED that game.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 2, 2016)

xvi said:


> I bought in too even though I had a couple of the games already. I'm really hoping someone (possibly GoG?) will get Star Wars: Episode 1 Racer working on modern OSes. I absolutely LOVED that game.



Didn't somebody already do that?
https://www.letsplayforum.de/index....Fixes-und-Patches/?postID=2168868#post2186779

I just remember I got it working for Win 7. Not sure about Win 10.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Play Sanctum 2 for free! Ends in 6 days and 3 hours
> 75% Off
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/210770/


75% off again 

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/35969/

Sanctum 1 is 80% off 

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/17085/


----------



## xvi (Mar 2, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Didn't somebody already do that?
> https://www.letsplayforum.de/index....Fixes-und-Patches/?postID=2168868#post2186779
> 
> I just remember I got it working for Win 7. Not sure about Win 10.



Just need to figure out where I can get it from. Looks like even eBay is going to be ~$10.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 3, 2016)

Not necessarily a Deal per se, but No Man's Sky going on pre-sale at GoG today. $60 is the opening price, gotta love DRM-Free , and a 30day moneyback guarantee


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 3, 2016)

Final Fantasy, Just Cause, Tomb Raider, Deus Ex, Hitman, and Thief series are on sale:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenix-publisher-weekend-2016

Styx: Master of Shadows is too:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/242640/


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 3, 2016)

The Talos Principle 75% Off + DLC up to 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/257510/
*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## xvi (Mar 3, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just Cause


I really wish the price on this was a tiny bit lower. Also, I know the devs want it to happen as badly as we do, but I'm _dying_ for multiplayer.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2016)

BundleStars has *Mad Max* for $15.  I haven't played it, but I've heard it can be decent; I didn't care for the movie much though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 4, 2016)

And the only DLCs for it are the movies?  That's laughable.  Bare in mind that BundleStars is in the EU so credit card companies will likely charge a conversion fee (should be less than $1).

I bought it.  BundleStars surprises.  I think, to date, they still had the best price for Shadow of Mordor.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 4, 2016)

manofthem said:


> BundleStars has *Mad Max* for $15.  I haven't played it, but I've heard it can be decent; I didn't care for the movie much though



Well, you see how many hours I put in on it?  

It does get a little bit repetitive at times, but the car is damned fun, as is exploring the apocalypse world.  It is almost the same game as Shadow of Mordor, except its...Mad Max.  If it's only $15, you should get it. I had fun!


----------



## Frick (Mar 4, 2016)

Lethis - Path of Progress $9.99.

Bought it, so far it feels like a dumbed down Impressions game.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2016)

*Square Enix Publisher weekend, Up to 85% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenix-publisher-weekend-2016/
*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2016)

xvi said:


> I really wish the price on this was a tiny bit lower. Also, I know the devs want it to happen as badly as we do, but I'm _dying_ for multiplayer.


got  steam email too?
hehe


----------



## peche (Mar 4, 2016)

click image for more info!

*Mortal Kombat X : **$59.99 usd** $23.99 usd*

*Mortal Kombat Komplete Edition:  **$19.99 usd** $5.99 usd*

*Injustice: Gods Among Us Ultimate Edition: **$19.99 usd $5.99 usd

Regards, !*


----------



## Frick (Mar 5, 2016)

Of more interest to me is the BYO Rougelike. I just got Dungeon of the Endless and Rogue Legacy for €9.09.


----------



## Frick (Mar 5, 2016)

Frick said:


> Of more interest to me is the BYO Rougelike. I just got Dungeon of the Endless and Rogue Legacy for €9.09.



I've spend half the day alternating between these titles. Definitely worth it.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 6, 2016)

Bundlestars currently has the Sniper Ghost Warrior 'trilogy' bundle for $1.99
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/sniper-ghost-warrior-trilogy



> The trilogy includes:
> 
> Sniper Art of Victory
> Sniper: Ghost Warrior
> ...



Also the Siberian Strike DLC Mission Pack for Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 is also $1.99 ($9.99 on Steam).
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/dlc/sniper-ghost-warrior-siberian-strike

Steam reviews like it but say to only get it if it's on sale.


----------



## xorbe (Mar 7, 2016)

Got a Steam email saying JC3 DLC is on sale, but it's not. >_<  (Only as part of JC3+DLC combo.)


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Car Mechanic Simulator 2015 58% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/320300/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2016)

Beware that, if you're not buying Gold Edition, do NOT buy Youngtimer by itself.  It used to be Free and now it costs as much as Gold Edition.  Not to mention, the car is a POS.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Hidden Gems 3 Bundle (10 steam games 97% Off) 2.49*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/hidden-gems-3-bundle


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Hyperdimension Neptunia Franchise up to 80% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/hyperdimension-neptunia-franchise/

*Offer ends Friday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2016)

newest humble bundle has several Kickstarted games at seriously reduced pricing... Warmachine Tactics, Shadowrun: Dragonfall, Dreamfall Chapters and others....


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Check your email!!



 *


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2016)

if anyone sees or hears about a Dark souls 3 deal, please do me a favor, and let me know, if its not too much trouble. i know there are "shady" sites that have it on "sale" but, for the purposes i want it for, Ill need it to be from a reputable seller, GMG, humble grundle. etc.. thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 9, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> newest humble bundle has several Kickstarted games at seriously reduced pricing... Warmachine Tactics, Shadowrun: Dragonfall, Dreamfall Chapters and others....


Just saw this now and it's looking mighty impressive.  Oceanhorn is like a Zelda: Wind Waker clone and Shadowrun: Dragonfall is an excellent game if you don't mind a lot of reading.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

*The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky 50% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/251150/

*Game Bundles up to 97% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?types=bundle&sort=bestseller:recent


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 11, 2016)

Planet Coaster going into pre-release, and Frontier Development Backers from Kickstarter get an additional, 1 time use, 10% off!! Check your email, Only $75, pre-order now!!!



I'm sorry. I love the game, over priced a bit as it was, but it was too much a part of my early gaming days to pass on it. I was glad I purchased the All-Pass, whatever it was called, because when I saw how much the first expansion was, I almost choked. I love Elite, and E: D is excellent, and a lot of fun.
But Holy ShiTE!!!!  $75???!!!


----------



## peche (Mar 11, 2016)

worms!!! flockers and LACops!

nice tittles for spending some time with friends on multiplayer!

Also!
BioShock Triple Pack $69.97 usd $17.49 usd
no DLC's ... steam key ^

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2016)

*Check your email!!


 *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 11, 2016)

peche said:


> _*nice* *tittles* _for spending some time with friends on multiplayer!



I read that quickly and thought it said something very different


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I read that quickly and thought it said something very different



 I'll admit it!  I had to look at it 4 times to see what it really said.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 14, 2016)

*Free steam key Planetary Annihilation
https://gleam.io/7GoGe/free-steam-key-for-planetary-annihilation*

*Win a MSI gaming laptop: https://www.bundlestars.com/en/giveaway*


----------



## JATownes (Mar 14, 2016)

I got this in my email and thought I would let you guys know.  Fair warning though, the last couple Square Enix games I have bought have been an unmitigated disaster, but the deal is there if anyone is interested.


----------



## xvi (Mar 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Free steam key Planetary Annihilation
> https://gleam.io/7GoGe/free-steam-key-for-planetary-annihilation


Yikes! Those reviews are brutal!

Edit: Free is free though.


----------



## cracklez (Mar 16, 2016)

For those who liked or always wanted to buy Dying Light. Another reason to get it here...
The only bad thing is that you can only play multiplayer with other GOG Galaxy users, which sucks.

https://www.gog.com/game/dying_light_the_following_enhanced_edition


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

cracklez said:


> For those who liked or always wanted to buy Dying Light. Another reason to get it here...
> The only bad thing is that you can only play multiplayer with other GOG Galaxy users, which sucks.
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/dying_light_the_following_enhanced_edition



Since I don't play or like multiplayer, (and don't use Galaxy either), I will be continuing my policy true of always buying anything from GOG that is also on Steam, and uninstalling my Steam copy.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2016)

*Check your email!!


 *


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2016)

*Singularity* is *$7.49* til the 21st.
*Serious Sam Complete Pack* *$9.99*
*Dirt3 Complete Pack** $7.49 *til the 29th


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Singularity* is *$7.49* til the 21st.



I saw that!  I've been waiting a year for this to have more than a 25% sale, since I needed to replace my physical version that serves up a nice helping of SecurROM.  Bought it last night.

Also, I did pick up the Dying Light offering on GOG last night!  I believe it was 15% off.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Dead Rising Franchise sale, 70% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/dead-rising


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's a silly little deal, a game called *Outland* for $0.99 on Steam. 



P4-630 said:


> *Dead Rising Franchise sale, 70% Off*
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/dead-rising



Not bad at all. I had a hard time getting into Dead Rising 2, just couldn't stick with it, and I've never tried 3.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Humble Store, Activision weekend


 *


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Check your email!!



 *


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 21, 2016)

GOG running an Insomnia sale. Right now, Witcher 3 (100 copies), half off!!!


----------



## peche (Mar 21, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> GOG running an Insomnia sale. Right now, Witcher 3 (100 copies), half off!!!


16 left



Spoiler


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 22, 2016)

*Bundle Stars Easter Sale*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&sale=true


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 22, 2016)

*Check your email!!


 *


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2016)

Fallout® 4  $40.19 usd -30%

Regards,


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 23, 2016)

One of my favorite games is on sale on Steam.

Advent Rising

On sale for $0.99

This was one of the handful of games I bought (actually pre-ordered) at full, newly released, retail price. A few more months in development and the addition of multiplayer, it could have easily surpassed Halo (in my opinion). I also had to buy a DVD rom (was my first game that was on a DVD) for my computer so I could install and play the game. Too bad the game was rushed and didn't take well....the Trilogy was never completed (story in the game is written by Orson Scott Card), but the game is still enjoyable.

I've played through the game at least half a dozen times and I always enjoy it. For anyone that liked Halo, give this game a try. At worst, you waste $.99 and maybe an hour or two of your time if you don't like the game.


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2016)

Click image for more information**


Also:



Click image for more information**
**All sonic titles are on sale! what a memory  of times will never be back !
was: $112.99 usd   on sale: $28.24 usd
**6h left~ Hurry!**


----------



## HD64G (Mar 23, 2016)

GOG has Witcher 3 for 25 euros now with 30 copies more atm


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 23, 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/cryengine-bundle

https://www.humblebundle.com/sega-strategy-bundle


----------



## GLD (Mar 23, 2016)

Medal Of Honor Pacific Assault, on the house is "coming soon" on Origin.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2016)

GLD said:


> Medal Of Honor Pacific Assault, on the house is "coming soon" on Origin.



Indeed so!  I'll definitely grab. I think I dabbled with this game long ago but don't remember much of it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 23, 2016)

GLD said:


> Medal Of Honor Pacific Assault, on the house is "coming soon" on Origin.



I may have to grab it.  Thanks!  I'll be moving my main rig onto W10 soon, and IIRC, W10 won't play nice with copy-protected games, which my hard copy of the game is, I think.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 24, 2016)

GMG Spring Sale (click the pic )


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Here's a silly little deal, a game called *Outland* for $0.99 on Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad at all. I had a hard time getting into Dead Rising 2, just couldn't stick with it, and I've never tried 3.


i loved 2, but @ the time i was running a 6950 1Gb, and sadly running DR 3 was ...."tricky"  2 was a great game tho...cheesy plot/story, but decent as far as games go.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Ubisoft Publisher Weekend Sale, up to 75% off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_weekend_2016/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch_Dogs Complete jumps out at me for $15.


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Watch_Dogs Complete jumps out at me for $15.


Alright, alright, I bit. What's with the mixed reviews though?

Edit: Anyone find anything good in the GMG sale? I'm thinking I'll pick up the Death Rally remake and Wolfenstein 3D.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2016)

GLD said:


> Medal Of Honor Pacific Assault, on the house is "coming soon" on Origin.






manofthem said:


> Indeed so!  I'll definitely grab. I think I dabbled with this game long ago but don't remember much of it.




Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd, it is now live! 

MEDAL OF HONOR: PACIFIC ASSAULT


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd, it is now live!
> 
> MEDAL OF HONOR: PACIFIC ASSAULT



Shweet! Going to DL tonight 

Edit: added it to library, now "preparing download" so just a matter of time!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd, it is now live!
> 
> MEDAL OF HONOR: PACIFIC ASSAULT



Oh noooo!    I might have missed it by the time I get home tonight (unless it lasts more than a day).  I checked yesterday afternoon and it still was "Soon".


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh noooo!    I might have missed it by the time I get home tonight (unless it lasts more than a day).  I checked yesterday afternoon and it still was "Soon".



If I recall, the On the House deal lasts for more than a day so you should be good. I thought it lasts for a few days... All Origin says is" available for a limited time"


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2016)

*Shadow Warrior 90% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/233130/


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd, it is now live!
> 
> MEDAL OF HONOR: PACIFIC ASSAULT


Awesome glad I saw this. thank you!!!!!! downloading now


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Oh noooo!    I might have missed it by the time I get home tonight (unless it lasts more than a day).  I checked yesterday afternoon and it still was "Soon".





manofthem said:


> If I recall, the On the House deal lasts for more than a day so you should be good. I thought it lasts for a few days... All Origin says is" available for a limited time"



Pretty sure it lasts for two to three weeks if I remember correctly.


----------



## HD64G (Mar 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Pretty sure it lasts for two to three weeks if I remember correctly.


That's for sure. One game per month goes "in house" to get it for nothing.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2016)

HD64G said:


> That's for sure. One game per month goes "in house" to get it for nothing.



Right! I have to wonder though; being its only a week until the end of March are they just running it until the end of the month? Anyone's guess.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 26, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Right! I have to wonder though; being its only a week until the end of March are they just running it until the end of the month? Anyone's guess.


nop. 1 month but not bound to calendar months so it will end after 30 days not after end of the month

edit:
x-com2+steam controller -21%
http://store.steampowered.com/app/268500?snr=1_41_4__42


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2016)

Multi-game Giveaway is up until March 30th.  3 entries per person.  You can find it here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rtwjunkies-big-blowout-no-thanks-giveaway.221232/


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2016)

I guess each day has new deals on GMG


----------



## Maban (Mar 26, 2016)

Kerbal Space Program is $18.99 with promo code pcgames5off at http://www.wingamestore.com/product/4432/Kerbal-Space-Program/


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault!  Just grabbed a copy. 

On the House

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault!  Just grabbed a copy.
> 
> On the House
> 
> ...



I did too!  Make sure to go to WSGF(wide screen gaming forums), jusst search for medal of honor pacific assault widescreen on googlebing and it will be one of your first results.  It gives info to change the ancient settings in the .ini.

Edit: PCGamingWiki also has some good info on alot of settings


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!  It's been a good 7 or 8 years since I've been on the WSGF's....didn't know they we're still around.  I've got a little time to kill today, think I might just d/l Pacific Assault, set it up, and sample the goods...right now!  It's only a 3GB download.

Here is the Link to the WSGF Page

It is also suggesting that you add a "FOV" line to the .ini, any guesses as to what would be a good general FOV setting?

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 27, 2016)

I have mine set at 85.  I'm fine with it.  Basically, everyone's preference varies.  I'd say try that and then experiment.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm currently upgrading an HP Pavilion G7(a4-4300 to A10-5750m), so I'm testing it out....it has 1600x900 resolution and it appears as though Pacific Assault supports it, but I'm still going to add the FOV line in the .ini.  These are the type of games I usually load on my laptop...so I'll be adding 1366x768 when that time comes.

Still have a love affair with the HP Probook 455's.  Dirt cheap to turn into budget gaming laptops.

THANKS for the help rtwjunkie...


 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Check your mail!! GMG SPRING SALE PART 3*


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2016)

Just wanted to thank you guys @rtwjunkie and @Liquid Cool for the helpful post about the wide-screen with the MOH game


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys @rtwjunkie and @Liquid Cool for the helpful post about the wide-screen with the MOH game




Yes, yes,  yes, a huge plus 1 on that!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Mad Max 50% off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/234140


----------



## xvi (Mar 29, 2016)

Amazon Prime members can get some nice benefits on a number of games for various platforms.

Example, I'll probably nab a World of Warcraft: Legion preorder which is 20% off.


----------



## Frick (Mar 31, 2016)

Starpoint Gemini II - €6.39 at Steam. Seems reasonable. The DLCs (Secrets of Aethera and Titans) are €1 each.

EDIT: Oh hey there's a Gold pack with the DLC already bundled for €7.80 It's a flurry of reasonablyness.


----------



## xvi (Mar 31, 2016)

Frick said:


> It's a flurry of reasonablyness.


$8.40 in the United States of Bacon. Before this, it's historically lowest price was $10 and change. I'm a big fan of Freelancer, so I suppose I'll pick this up.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 1, 2016)

I liked Starpoint Gemini but don't care for #2.  It is nothing like Freelancer.

Origins is Starpoint Gemini's campaign superimposed on Starpoint Gemini 2.  Secrets of Antherea, the only bell that is ringing is that it seemd short.  The SG2 campaign also felt short and like it was cut off mid-sentence.  I haven't played Titans...bought it a while back though.  I know that it is end-game content and you get one of three ships by completing quests for their respective faction.

Origins I thought was better than the SG2, and because it is eaiser to level up, Origins is better than SG1 campaign (between every story mission, you'd spend forever either leveling up or moving between sectors to get to where you need to be).  Beware of bugs in Origins though.  For example, reaching a waypoint before you're supposed to could break the campaign.  You'd have to reload a save and take it slow.

Frankly, the only thing I'd say is worth playing is Origins in SG2.  The rest of SG2 isn't really worth it.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2016)

FREE game time! 

*Holodrive* free on Failmid.com, available for just 3 days or while keys last.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 1, 2016)

manofthem said:


> FREE game time!



Who doesn't like a free game?  Thanks.....   

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2016)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/stalker-complete-bundle



 
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/fallout-4


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 2, 2016)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-legendary-edition




https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?publishers=Nordic Games&sale=true



 
https://www.gog.com/


----------



## DEFEATEST (Apr 3, 2016)

Insurgency is 2 bucks today only .....go to www.chrono.gg/levelcap


----------



## manofthem (Apr 4, 2016)

Another free game on Failmid.com!

*Bloo Kid 2* free, available for just 6 days or while keys last.  Looks like a cute mix of Mario and some other old school 2D games.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2016)

gmg has the metro Redux pack, both games for like $7

nope it ended, it was there yesterday, but gone now,  sorry


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 5, 2016)

picked up The Division for $48.00 CAN + tax from GMG.  there is a code for 20% off


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2016)

Wont be long before it's a $20 game, games pretty limited to what people want.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think anyone posted the HB deal yet...

The Humble Bundle - Staff Picks has Chivalry Medieval Warfare and Brothers A Tale of 2 Sons for $1 which is pretty good, plus other games like Tropico 5 for BTA.


----------



## Frick (Apr 7, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I don't think anyone posted the HB deal yet...
> 
> The Humble Bundle - Staff Picks has Chivalry Medieval Warfare and Brothers A Tale of 2 Sons for $1 which is pretty good, plus other games like Tropico 5 for BTA.



The real gem there is Homeworld Remastered for 12.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 7, 2016)

mad max + more for 12$
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Killing Floor 2 33% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/232090/


----------



## JATownes (Apr 7, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> mad max + more for 12$
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly



Just signed up for this one.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 7, 2016)

Space Engineers for $7.49 (I think that's the best price it has ever been)


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 7, 2016)

M-M-M-Monster Giveaway by AMD


Spoiler



*TWO Grand Prize winners will each receive a stunning gaming HTPC, meticulously handcrafted by STEIGER DYNAMICS in Silicon Valley, and equipped by AMD, Seasonic, XFX, VisionTek, ASUS, NZXT, G.SKILL, Sony, Couchmaster, CyberLink, JRiver and Microsoft. These two BEASTS are brutally powered by dual XFX AMD Radeon R9 390X graphics technology and augmented with the latest Logitech G peripherals.*

*The two Grand Prize winners will also receive both, the Tom Clancy's The Division and Far Cry Primal PC videogames, selected and offered by Kinguin.*

The combined value of both Grand Prizes is $7,800.

Components
Chassis: Limited Edition STEIGER DYNAMICS MAVEN Reference BLACK anodized 4mm aluminum HTPC Chassis w/ exclusive laser-etched GTribe logo
CPU: AMD FX-8370 Black Edition 8-Core 4.0 GHz (4.3 GHz Turbo) 125W Desktop Processor
CPU Cooling: NZXT Kraken X41 140mm All-In-One Water / Liquid CPU Cooling
Graphics Card: Two (2) XFX AMD Radeon R9 390X 1050MHz 8GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express GPUs w/ AMD CrossFireX configuration
Motherboard: ASUS 970 PRO GAMING/AURA AM3+ AMD 970 + SB 950 SATA 6 GB/s Motherboard w/ Aura RGB LED Lighting & CFX support
Memory: G.SKILL RipjawsX 16GB (8GBx2) DDR3 2133MHz memory
Power Supply: Seasonic Platinum 1200W ATX12V/EPS12V 80 PLUS Platinum PSU
System Drive: VisionTek 256GB 7mm SATA III Internal SSD
Storage Drive: VisionTek Go Drive 512GB 7mm SATA III Internal SSD
Optical Drive: Sony SuperDrive DVD RW Recorder 16X CD-R Burner Slot-in Slim


Logitech G Peripherals
Keyboard: Logitech G810 Orion Spectrum RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Logitech G502 Proteus Core Tunable Gaming Mouse
Mouse pad: Logitech G640 Large Cloth Gaming Mouse Pad
Headset: Logitech G933 Artemis Spectrum Wireless w/ 7.1 Dolby and DTS X Surround Sound Gaming Headset


Accessory
Lapdesk: COUCHMASTER Pro with USB 3.0 Hub and extension cable


Software
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 64 Bit
Media Center Software: CyberLink PowerDVD 15
Media Center Software: JRiver Media Center 21 w/ MadVR video renderer


Craftsmanship
System Integrator: Handcrafted in Silicon Valley by STEIGER DYNAMICS
Warranty: STEIGER DYNAMICS Lifetime Technical Support


Games
Ubisoft: Tom Clancy's The Division (offered by Kinguin)
Ubisoft: Far Cry Primal (offered by Kinguin)



Also, slightly smaller, but still impressive, is a new member giving away Ultimate General Gettysburg to the first comer, here   if nothing else, swing by and show your /thanks!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 8, 2016)

Consortium is $4 on Steam for the next two weeks:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/264240/

Consortium: The Tower crowdfunding campaign is underway at:
https://www.fig.co/campaigns/consortium-the-tower


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Bully: Scholarship Edition 75% Off*

*Playlist Bundle 3, 10 steam games 96% Off*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 11, 2016)

Invisible Inc 40% off: http://store.steampowered.com/app/243970/
Journey Down Chapter Two 50% off: http://store.steampowered.com/app/262850
Mark of the Ninja Special Edition 67% off: http://store.steampowered.com/sub/29746/

Funny story: the Steam market place only accepts whole numbers so it's always 66%, 67%, 33%, or 34% off.  It doesn't accept thirds or half of a percent.  Mark of the Ninja Special Edition should be $5.99  but because of that design flaw in Steam, it is $5.93 ($17.99 * 0.33).


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2016)

$1

Back to the Future: The Game
Sam and Max: Devil's Playhouse
Poker Night at the Inventory
Puzzle Agent 1&2
The Walking Dead - Season 1
BTA, currently $7.82

The Walking Dead: 400 Days
The Wolf Among Us
Poker Night 2
Tales from the Borderlands
More gamescoming soon!
$12

Game of Thrones
The Walking Dead - Season 2

I'm guessing Jurassic Park the Game will be added in at some point.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2016)

Haven't played Game of Thrones but the rest of them are awesome.

I think the two games that will be added are the first and second Sam & Max games, Tales of Monkey Island, and/or Minecraft: Story Mode.



manofthem said:


> I'm guessing Jurassic Park the Game will be added in at some point.


Or that.  I thought it was newer than that.

My money is on you being right.  I can't see Microsoft approving of a Minecraft being included, Tales doesn't fit the theme, and placing the third Sam & Max in the lowest tier and the first and third in the BTA is non-sensical.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 13, 2016)

The Telltale Games Game of Thrones is excellent.  It's worth it alone just for the extra donation.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Check your email!! GMG



 *


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> The Telltale Games Game of Thrones is excellent.  It's worth it alone just for the extra donation.


But, but, but, I know nothing of it.  I guess I didn't either about Walking Dead, but truth be told, I can barely stand to play the Walking Dead games.  Actually, I can't remember how I ended up with the first Walking Dead game.  I think it was part of a bundle and I gave it a try.  Oh yeah! It was a Humble Bundle not unlike the one on sale now. 

Problem is, I'd literally be paying $12 for one game.  I already have all of the rest on Steam. XD


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 13, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Problem is, I'd literally be paying $12 for one game. I already have all of the rest on Steam. XD



It plays more like The Wolf Among Us than The Walking Dead.   It's well worth $12 and more, but if you have everything else, then no reason to get all those duplicates..


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> It plays more like The Wolf Among Us than The Walking Dead.   It's well worth $12 and more, but if you have everything else, then no reason to get all those duplicates..


Sure there is. 


Amazing Giveaway from @FordGT90Concept coming soon!!!!


----------



## peche (Apr 13, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Indeed so!  I'll definitely grab. I think I dabbled with this game long ago but don't remember much of it.


gabbing it toooo! excellent news! gotta recognize that i have origin with BF3 [got it for free] BF4 which was grabbed on a sale... and also NFS for free...! now adding Medal of honor!
'
Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Darksiders Franchise 90% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/darksiders

*Legends of Eisenwald 75% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/246760/


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2016)

*SOMA* is on sale for *$18* (40% off) through the 17th!  Fantastic game, I'm going to be replaying it when I finish Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## xvi (Apr 13, 2016)

That Telltale bundle has too many games I already own. Wish they'd stop doing that. =/


manofthem said:


> *SOMA* is on sale for *$18* (40% off) through the 17th!  Fantastic game, I'm going to be replaying it when I finish Bioshock Infinite.





Oh hey, this sounds pretty goo..



..ooonnnnnnoooooope!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 13, 2016)

xvi said:


> Oh hey, this sounds pretty goo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's unnerving to me, but not totally scary.  I guess it's all perspective.  RCoon won't go near the game again after he played it to review.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> It plays more like The Wolf Among Us than The Walking Dead.   It's well worth $12 and more, but if you have everything else, then no reason to get all those duplicates..


I think I'll just add it to my wishlist and buy it when it is on sale by itself.  Wolf Among Us is my favorite game Tell Tale ever did.



Ahhzz said:


> Sure there is.
> 
> 
> Amazing Giveaway from @FordGT90Concept coming soon!!!!


It crossed my mind. 


I dumped over $1000 into Consortium: The Tower so I'm really not much of a mood to spend money right now.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2016)

xvi said:


> View attachment 73697
> Oh hey, this sounds pretty goo..
> View attachment 73698
> ..ooonnnnnnoooooope!



Haha, I actually LOL'd 



rtwjunkie said:


> It's unnerving to me, but not totally scary.  I guess it's all perspective.  RCoon won't go near the game again after he played it to review.



Very true, it's not completely a horror game as it is a psychological thriller type game with horror elements. It's very unnerving and tense though .

I loved watching @RCoon's videos of his playthrough and review! Loved his line that went like, "yeah, I don't think I'll ever play a horror game again."  

The best part of it though is that it keeps you thinking, pondering, not just wondering what exactly is going on but actually how you _feel_ about it; not merely emotional like when a character dies, but deeper, more existential. They put a lot of thought into the game and it really shows.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2016)

*Super Turbo Mega Bundle, 18 steam games for just 2.49*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/super-turbo-mega-bundle


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 13, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I dumped over $1000 into Consortium: The Tower so I'm really not much of a mood to spend money right now.



Holy disappearing monies, Batman! 

Gads, that's quite the investment.  For your sake, I hope it gets made and is successful.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for these comments on SOMA....I've had a few bad days in a row and they lifted my spirits.....

Back in one of the sales earlier this year, I think it was GOG's sale, and according to my budget....it was either SOMA or Satellite Reign and TALOS Principle.  I went for the latter two titles...and put SOMA on the buy list.  My reasoning was...it was a very new title and really hasn't been listed at fire sale prices - yet.  Still waiting....

I'd prefer to catch it on sale at GOG,  I'm slowly building my GOG titles(for linux).

Ford's investment? 

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## peche (Apr 13, 2016)

click image for further info, great sale!

humble store has great deals!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 13, 2016)

From Humble's Sale that peche posted...Descent: Underground is a title I'm watching closely, it has quite a bit of history.

CLICK

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 14, 2016)

*https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/gamesworkshopweekend/
*


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 14, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/activisionweekend/


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 15, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/saints-row/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/281990


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2016)

*www.greenmangaming.com*


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Focus Home Interactive Weekend Sale Up to 80% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?publishers=Focus Home Interactive&sale=true


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 17, 2016)

*www.gog.com


 *


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 18, 2016)

*https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/hackslashandloot*


----------



## peche (Apr 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/hackslashandloot*
> 
> View attachment 73796
> View attachment 73797


was about to share some of themm!!! nice one sir!
Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 18, 2016)

*All Stars 6 Bundle (10 steam games) 98% Off*
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/all-stars-6-bundle

*Ends in 2 days


----------



## xvi (Apr 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *All Stars 6 Bundle (10 steam games) 98% Off*
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/all-stars-6-bundle
> 
> *Ends in 2 days


I found Dustforce to be a pretty fun platformer. Good music too.


----------



## happita (Apr 19, 2016)

xvi said:


> I found Dustforce to be a pretty fun platformer. Good music too.



Hmmmm....

The Janitor from that show Scrubs had a baby with Super Meat Boy and this is their love child.

I'd definitely play it.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Check your email!!



 


 *


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Check your email!!
> 
> View attachment 73812
> *



I guess we're only about a month or so out!


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well, not really what most might consider a "smoking" deal, but, how many remember Battlezone??

There is a Battlezone 98 Redux at Steam and they are offering a 20% off right now making it $15.99 USD:  

http://store.steampowered.com/app/301650/

It was a lot of fun back in the days.


----------



## Frick (Apr 20, 2016)

The Black Death sounds supremely interesting. You can play as a peasant!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 20, 2016)

Woot for birthdays, got a 27% off code from gmg for my b day, so I used it to buy the division seasons pass for $29.70


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Woot for birthdays, got a 27% off code from gmg for my b day, so I used it to buy the division seasons pass for $29.70



I was too late using it 
Just wait another year


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2016)

*https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/battlefleet-gothic-armada*



 

*All Stars 6 Bundle, 10 steam games 1.99*


----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2016)

Free game time...

*Endorlight* is free on failmid.com for 4 more days.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 21, 2016)

Several different Das Keyboards on sale at woot (Amazon Overstock)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2016)

*https://www.bundlestars.com/en/games?page=1&sale=true*


----------



## peche (Apr 21, 2016)

click image for furter info** 

several hot deals! including rainbow six siege..!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 22, 2016)

Knee Deep is 50% off.....  The Special Promotion lasts until April 27th @ 10:00 AM.

It also appears to be linux compatible....

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## HD64G (Apr 22, 2016)

Divinity original sin enhanced edition for $20 only


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 22, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> Knee Deep is 50% off.....  The Special Promotion lasts until April 27th @ 10:00 AM.
> 
> It also appears to be linux compatible....
> 
> ...



Absolutely, positively worth it! Even moreso if people are tired of the same old same old.  I have a review on Steam of it as well.


----------



## manofthem (Apr 22, 2016)

Ubisoft Spring Sale going on at uPlay. Not sure how decent, but some sales up to 75% off.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 23, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Ubisoft Spring Sale going on at uPlay. Not sure how decent, but some sales up to 75% off.




Yea, I see FarCry 4 is $16!!!


----------



## Frick (Apr 23, 2016)

https://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_p...subject&utm_campaign=InterDivinity_Weekend_EN

Interplay titles, meaning Giants: Citizen Kabuto, MDK, Sacrifice, Messaiah, Evolva and perhaps most importantly Toonstruck.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 23, 2016)

Frick said:


> https://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_p...subject&utm_campaign=InterDivinity_Weekend_EN
> 
> Interplay titles, meaning Giants: Citizen Kabuto, MDK, Sacrifice, Messaiah, Evolva and perhaps most importantly Toonstruck.



So many awesome games and memories...
Thanks for posting Frick!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Click the image
 *


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Click the image below*


----------



## NightOfChrist (Apr 25, 2016)

Is this the correct place for this item?

*Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines* is available in *GOG* for *$19.99*.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2016)

NightOfChrist said:


> Is this the correct place for this item?
> 
> *Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines* is available in *GOG* for *$19.99*.


It _is _the correct place to list deals and bargains on software that we find. I would point out that The Masquerade is not actually on sale or a deal right now, but we do all appreciate you attempting to enlighten us on deals   Looking forward to seeing what else you find to share with us !!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 25, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> It _is _the correct place to list deals and bargains on software that we find. I would point out that The Masquerade is not actually on sale or a deal right now, but we do all appreciate you attempting to enlighten us on deals   Looking forward to seeing what else you find to share with us !!



I believe though, as a newly available item for GOG, it's ok here.  I probably would have listed it myself as soon as I saw it, too.  

Many of us have been requesting it for years.  Glad they finally could work a deal!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 25, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Click the image
> View attachment 73969 *


now I want to give klingon academy a go again. Never been able to get into the actual gameplay, just intro videos, select mission then crash...Stupid interplay, why did you die? Didn't you know how inconvenient that would be for me?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 25, 2016)

Free Game...

Heaven Island Life is free on Failmid.  Take a look at the Steam page for more game info as it seems to be a VR type thing. (game is only $1 when not on sale  )


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 26, 2016)

I had this one on my wishlist, and it's off from $10 to $1. Might be worth a buck 

"_Welcome to The Orion Project! The ultimate video game for PC with gameplay consisting of four main modules, including: Social, Exploration, Adventure and Combat. _

_The Orion Project is a living, breathing and Persistent Universe allowing for you to travel the Galaxy and experience Open World Gameplay like never before! Explore vast Regions each with unique Wildlife and Weather patterns, to Harvest and collect resources, Loot Gear and Level up your Characters while fighting through a variety of Objectives, Missions and Quests._

_Take to the skies and visit neighboring Planets and Moons using your Guardian Starship. Arrive at Orbital Command or Nova City, a Social Hub for a large number of players to Interact, Trade, Meet or Shop at or take a moment to relax at your new Residence located at The Citadel. _

_Welcome to the Galaxy - Endless possibilities await._"


----------



## Frick (Apr 26, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I had this one on my wishlist, and it's off from $10 to $1. Might be worth a buck
> 
> "_Welcome to The Orion Project! The ultimate video game for PC with gameplay consisting of four main modules, including: Social, Exploration, Adventure and Combat. _
> 
> ...



Come back when you've played it and tell us whta you think, because I can't imagine a game with that kind of lack of focus vision turn out good. 

EDIT: You can play it free for awhile as well. Giving it at go.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Alien: Isolation 75% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/214490/

*Depth 75% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/274940

*Castlevenia: Lords of Shadow - Ultimate Edition 75% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/234080/


----------



## manofthem (Apr 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Alien: Isolation 75% Off*
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/214490/



Oh what a fantastic game! I know I've said it like 100 times, but it's so enjoyable. I've played through it many times, and I've loved each time 



P4-630 said:


> *Depth 75% Off*
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/274940



And I need to give this game another go. I love the premise but I haven't had the time to get too into it.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 26, 2016)

Welcome, Citizen, to GOG's Bundleopolis Sale

New Bundles every six hours....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 26, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I had this one on my wishlist, and it's off from $10 to $1. Might be worth a buck
> 
> "_Welcome to The Orion Project! The ultimate video game for PC with gameplay consisting of four main modules, including: Social, Exploration, Adventure and Combat. _
> 
> ...


The Orion Project is the sequel to ORION: Dino Horde/ORION: Prelude.

I bought it a while back, noticed it gets a lot of updates, but haven't played it yet.  I do like the Dino Horde/Prelude.  I also backed the failed Orion Project Kickstarter.

Frankly, I don't know how they can afford to keep the doors open.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Click an image below
 *


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 29, 2016)

*Wolfenstein: The New Order* is *$7.20 *on GMG w/ code _SLICK20_.  Code also works on some other games, though I'm not sure which all.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 29, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Wolfenstein: The New Order* is *$7.20 *on GMG w/ code *SLICK20.*  Code also works on some other games, though I'm not sure which all.


works with stellaris, doom  and total war warhammer but doesnt work with ds3


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2016)

have tropico 3, got it for free.. never played!
lol... have heard that are grteat games by the way ... i just have way to much games.. but aint the necesary time for them ..


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2016)

peche said:


> have tropico 3, got it for free.. never played!
> lol... have heard that are grteat games by the way ... i just have way to much games.. but aint the necesary time for them ..



I got Tropico 4 and 5 not played them yet either 
But it feels good to know that I have them, I will play it eventually.


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2016)

i have like 6 months playing pay day... then i remember how wonderful is to spend some minutes on CSGO ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 29, 2016)

Tropico 3...was kind of a snore fest.  Tropico 4 is pretty good.  Haven't played 5 yet.


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Tropico 3...was kind of a snore fest.  Tropico 4 is pretty good.  Haven't played 5 yet.


havent played a game of those, ill give a shoot next week!



By the way:

Darksiders Franchise Pack: -90 off 
Red Faction Collection: -80 off
Panzer Tactics HD : 2.49usd [ @Tatty_One  this may like you ! ]

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 30, 2016)

From P4-630's Humble Store list of games for sale....I had quite a bit of fun playing DeadFall Adventures.   I think it's underrated and not well known....definitely worth $5. 

It is also linux compatible, but you need a pretty decent "nvidia" graphics card to play. 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 30, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> I had quite a bit of fun playing DeadFall Adventures



I didn't know you had finally gotten to playing it!  Fun game, feels a little old-school Lara Croft-ish.  I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Apr 30, 2016)

I've been having computer problems...so I haven't finished it yet, but I'm looking forward to getting back to it.  All of my spare time until last week....has been spent on FO3.  I finished the main storyline too quickly and didn't realize I wouldn't be able to do any of the side missions afterward.  So...I started over from the beginning.

Attempting to get another pc together...had problems with the Skylake NUC as well as the HP Probook 455 I picked up.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (May 4, 2016)

May the 4th... Big _Star Wars_ Sale today!

(clicky the picky)









I ended up finally getting Rebel Assault 1+2 since I missed the last time it was on sale on GOG.  This game brings me way back; I had such a hard time with it back in the day.









edit:  ha, GOG also has a sale going on! 

I think I may get Shadows of the Empire.  I just played a little bit on the N64 the other day, and it was fun.  In fact, it was the first N64 game I played when the console came out.


----------



## GLD (May 4, 2016)

For the Battlefield 4 and Hardline owners, BF4 expansion pack Dragon's Teeth and Battlefield Hardline Robbery expansion pack are currently "on the house."


----------



## P4-630 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (May 6, 2016)

*Zombie Army Trilogy* for *$9* (80% off), Great fun especially for coop or LAN!


----------



## ne6togadno (May 7, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/devolver


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (May 10, 2016)

Ubisoft Spring Midweek sale on Gamersgate.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2016)

I see Gunslinger selected!  Are you getting it?   Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## PcFixer (May 10, 2016)

Didn't see this on here yet, but Free is free lol.
Empire Universe 3


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2016)

Humble Bundle has Consortium for $1.49

The Fig campaign for Consortium: The Tower is ending in about 24 hours so running out of time to back.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2016)

not exactly sale but
http://store.steampowered.com/app/289070?snr=1_41_4__42


----------



## Eroticus (May 12, 2016)

\





The gates of Farplane have opened, Eroticus!

*Get 25% Off FINAL FANTASY X/X-2 HD Remaster! *One of the most beloved role-playing games ever is coming to the PC for the first time ever, in* a wonderful HD remaster. *Follow the tale of Tidus, star blitzball player and his friend Yuna on their quest to save the world from the terrifying menace, SIN. 

*FINAL25 **


This offer will end on *Monday 16th May at 16:00pm UTC*, so act now to make sure you don't miss out!


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2016)

*Nordic Games weekend, up to 90% Off*


----------



## happita (May 13, 2016)

^
That Nordic sale is pretty amazing if anyone ever wanted to try the Darksiders games. You can't go wrong with these DRM-free prices!
Darksiders 1 = $1.99
Darksiders 2 Deathfinitive Edition = $2.99


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2016)

Volume is $4.99 at Steam:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/365770/


----------



## P4-630 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2016)

*Assetto Corsa 40% Off + DLC 40% Off*
*Offer ends Friday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## MrGenius (May 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Assetto Corsa 40% Off + DLC 40% Off*
> *Offer ends Friday at 10AM Pacific Time


Cool! Now I can buy Dream Pack 3 without feeling like I've wasted too much money on it.


----------



## peche (May 18, 2016)

Click image for further info ** 




Click image for further info ** 

_& also plenty more, click here for furher info_


----------



## xvi (May 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Assetto Corsa 40% Off + DLC 40% Off*
> *Offer ends Friday at 10AM Pacific Time





MrGenius said:


> Cool! Now I can buy Dream Pack 3 without feeling like I've wasted too much money on it.


Same boat here. These DLCs add up!
Really odd issue, I can add Pack 2 to the cart, but I can't add Pack 3. Also, I can't remove Pack 2. I think someone needs to turn Steam off and on again. 
Edit: Started working again. Wish Japanese Cars Pack was on sale too, but I guess it's inexpensive enough.


----------



## MrGenius (May 19, 2016)

xvi said:


> Wish Japanese Cars Pack was on sale too, but I guess it's inexpensive enough.


Yeah I just grabbed both (DP 3 & JP) and called it a 2-4-1.


----------



## P4-630 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (May 20, 2016)

Epic Games is offering free open Beta for *Paragon*.  Sign up dealing is May 25th, Open Beta is from May 25-30th. (also available on ps4)


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Eroticus (May 20, 2016)

Ewww 20% Only for Total War XD =D I'm greedy bastard 

Btw some one know how much GB need to pre-load ?


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2016)

Eroticus said:


> Ewww 20% Only for Total War XD =D I'm greedy bastard
> 
> Btw some one know how much GB need to pre-load ?



With googling I got this: "Download size is only 9.3GB" .
Don't pin me on this one though.


----------



## Eroticus (May 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> With googling I got this: "Download size is only 9.3GB" .
> Don't pin me on this one though.




IDK if i can post it here but i found a better deal =].


https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/total-war-warhammer-steam-key--2794-1

You can still pre-order Total Warhammer for 43 USD / 30 pound at Games Planet with coupon code DREAMHACK, great deal before release.
Credit to: VEF215


----------



## peche (May 23, 2016)

Great titles, great discounts! Click image for further information.




Lego Games, Mortal Kombat, Injustice, F.E.A.R. and many others more!  Click image for further information.




Fallout, woflestein and others! Click image for further information!




Cars, Rally and speed games there! Click image for further information!




Borderlands, skyrim, and plenty more stuff here ! Click image for further information!




Click image for further information!





Click image for further information!




Click image for further information!






Click image for further information.


hope you will take advantage of some lower prices!,
Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (May 24, 2016)

GOG has Torchlight (3.74), Torchlight 2 (9.99), and a combo set (for the same price as TL2 : $9.99) on sale 


To those who haven't tried TL2, it's really not any different than TL, with one, major exception:  developer-created Multiplayer Internet and LAN support. All else is just more of the same Looty goodness. This is Diablo, with more loot, and less dark.


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2016)

*Midweek Madness - Shelter games, up to 80% Off

Daily Deal - Lord of the Rings: War in the North, 75% Off

*


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2016)




----------



## GLD (May 27, 2016)

Metal Gear Solid games on sale atm on Steam.

I just picked up Phantom Pain, to complete my collection of all 5 MGS games that are on the PC.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 27, 2016)

GLD said:


> Metal Gear Solid games on sale atm on Steam.
> 
> I just picked up Phantom Pain, to complete my collection of all 5 MGS games that are on the PC.



I wonder where MGS1 and two are legally obtainable.


----------



## Frick (May 27, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Mirrors Edge Preorder



I still cannot fathom the fact that digital launch/preorder prices are like at least 20% MORE than physical retail versions.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 27, 2016)

Frick said:


> I still cannot fathom the fact that digital launch/preorder prices are like at least 20% MORE than physical retail versions.



It's even more glaring about 6 months after a release.  Digital will be full price ($59.99 for me), yet you are likely to get physical game for $39.99 and on down to $29.99.


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## GLD (May 27, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I wonder where MGS1 and two are legally obtainable.



I have both 1 and 2 original in the box hard copies. If you were in the USA I would let your borrow a copy.


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Frick (May 30, 2016)

60% off Distant Worlds: Universe, meaning €21.99. Only about 5h left tho.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2016)

*Hard Reset Redux *is for sale on pre-order on both Steam and GOG.  Here's the deal:

Steam- 10% off ($17.99) if you don't already own Hard Reset.  85% ($3.00) if you do.  Also, this $3,00 will stay in effect, so it's not just a promotion. http://store.steampowered.com/app/407810/
GOG- 10% off if you don't already own Shadow Warrior 2013.  If you do, then you will pay $2.99 for the Redux version of Hard Reset!  https://www.gog.com/game/hard_reset_redux

"_The relentless gunplay, the wanton destruction, and the hardcore sensibilities that gained the original its cult fame, are back with a vengeance. *Hard Reset: Redux* brings a barrage of improvements, including better visuals, a new enemy type, a sweet dash move, a mean-looking cyber-katana, optimized performance, and an all-around more balanced experience. Definitely a far more enjoyable one than what our mechanical overlords would want us to have, should they were allowed to succeed_..."


----------



## peche (May 30, 2016)

click image for more information!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2016)

Rebel Galaxy $10:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/290300/


----------



## pigulici (Jun 1, 2016)

*THE INCREDIBLE ADVENTURES OF VAN HELSING: FINAL CUT*

https://www.gog.com/news/release_the_incredible_adventures_of_van_helsing_final_cut

free for those with all 3 games(ar with great discount if have parts), also check new 
*GOG CONNECT*
https://www.gog.com/news/introducing_gog_connect

it let you redeem some of games from steam...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2016)

OMG YES!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 1, 2016)

tried gog connect it fails to work so that was a waste of time for now.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 1, 2016)

I think that are too many people trying now, I am not sure they expected at that, also, this feature it is 'out of blue', not tested in open beta, so be patient for some hours...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2016)

Same.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2016)

peche said:


> View attachment 75072
> click image for more information!



I want to play it...Some day, still have many games I didn't play yet, need to buy a GTX1070 first!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Frick (Jun 1, 2016)

pigulici said:


> I think that are too many people trying now, I am not sure they expected at that, also, this feature it is 'out of blue', not tested in open beta, so be patient for some hours...



"Due to exceedingly high demand this may take up to several days, please check back later."


----------



## Drone (Jun 1, 2016)

_Mafia III_ Collector's Edition Detailed, _Mafia II_ Re-released on Steam at 80% Off

http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/50130/


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2016)

Drone said:


> _Mafia III_ Collector's Edition Detailed, _Mafia II_ Re-released on Steam at 80% Off
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/50130/



It's good to see tbey ironed out the music licensing issues that kept it from being sold. That has taken almost a year!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 2, 2016)

This GOG Connect...while I can't seem to login....has still made my day and I wanted to say so.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## xvi (Jun 2, 2016)

This should be closely enough related that I think it can be posted here.
Both the Steam Controller and Steam Link are on sale at Gamestop for $34.99 each. Here's the SlickDeals post for more details.

Links: Steam Link or Steam Controller

You might be able to get free shipping with the code "SAVER" at checkout, otherwise it can be picked up in-store.

Edit: The Gamestop website is *very* slow for me. Not sure why.


----------



## Frick (Jun 2, 2016)

Noted this in GOG Connect (since it tells me I have no eligible games):



> NOTE: Make sure your Steam Privacy Settings & Profile Status are set to public.



Which is BS to me. Isn't that the point of me connecting the accounts?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2016)

Frick said:


> Noted this in GOG Connect (since it tells me I have no eligible games):
> 
> 
> 
> Which is BS to me. Isn't that the point of me connecting the accounts?



Not really connecting....more of a "scanning" so you can have a GOG copy of the game.  

Although I agree, it should be easier to get this process done.  I would say make temporarily public, then revert back again, and as the groups of publishers rotate with GOG's offering, turn it public again temporarily.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 2, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> This GOG Connect...while I can't seem to login....has still made my day and I wanted to say so.
> 
> ,
> 
> Liquid Cool


I had some issues the first few times, then I came back to it this morn, and it linked the one game I have on steam that is supported almost immediately . so, it will work, and they've got a note up stating "Sorry, we're overloaded!!" heheh. should get you set soon, and maybe we'll even get a few good games on there   I'd really love to be able to legitimately update my skyrim one day, just because, but the day they made it so I couldn't start Skyrim without launching from Steam, is the day I found other methods to play it.


----------



## HD64G (Jun 2, 2016)

GOG connect worked well to me after I tried twice. It is very nice to turn some games to drm-free even if they were bought through steam in the past. Well done GOG!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 2, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I had some issues the first few times, then I came back to it this morn, and it linked the one game I have on steam that is supported almost immediately . so, it will work, and they've got a note up stating "Sorry, we're overloaded!!" heheh. should get you set soon, and maybe we'll even get a few good games on there   I'd really love to be able to legitimately update my skyrim one day, just because, but the day they made it so I couldn't start Skyrim without launching from Steam, is the day I found other methods to play it.



The good thing is they will be rotating the publishers for short-term deals, so you've got to check back on their home page at least every month (if you're not a regular visitor). 

Not so good for me.  I already own virtually every game I want on GOG that I could have gotten on Steam too.  Some like Dying Light....well, let's just say I could have used this program before I went and bought a DRM-free copy from GOG.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2016)

*Save 80% on Syberia Bundle
Surgeon Simulator 2013 80% Off*
*Surgeon Simulator VR: Meet The Medic [FREE!]*


----------



## peche (Jun 2, 2016)

Great titles, like  civilization, bioshock, borderlands and plenty more! click image for more information 

Also...




Metal Gear solid, battle los angeles, and plenty more!click image for more information 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 2, 2016)

HD64G said:


> GOG connect worked well to me after I tried twice. It is very nice to turn some games to drm-free even if they were bought through steam in the past. Well done GOG!


It worked for me now too.  Kind of surprised/sad Witcher 3 didn't carry over. 

It ported over:
TWO WORLDS
Trine Enchanted Edition  
To The Moon  
FTL: Advanced Edition  
VVVVVV  
Surgeon Simulator 2013  
Shadowrun Returns  
Saints Row 2  
BIT.TRIP Runner  
Braid

Particularly excited about FTL getting ported over.  It was a pain dealing with Steam when I installed it on a laptop to take to the hospital for surgery.  GOG is awesome!


----------



## Frick (Jun 2, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> The good thing is they will be rotating the publishers for short-term deals, so you've got to check back on their home page at least every month (if you're not a regular visitor).



I really, really hope they send out emails about it. I hate having to visit sites regurarly.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2016)

Older game *Commandos 2: Men of Courage* is *$0.40* on Gamersgate.







Looks like as well as a *Rockstar Week*


----------



## HD64G (Jun 3, 2016)

I think that GOG connect is a permanent thing that shows your game in their library for good even if bought in steam once. This will get better with each new game added in this list. No need to be warned about by email as you will see the new games when you go into gog website and check the library me thinks. @FordGT90Concept can confirm or deny my estimation of how it works for sure, since there wasn't any of my steam bought games in this 1st list of GOG connect yet.


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2016)

HD64G said:


> I think that GOG connect is a permanent thing that shows your game in their library for good even if bought in steam once. This will get better with each new game added in this list. No need to be warned about by email as you will see the new games when you go into gog website and check the library me thinks. @FordGT90Concept can confirm or deny my estimation of how it works for sure, since there wasn't any of my steam bought games in this 1st list of GOG connect yet.



Thing is there might be a time limit set depending on how they made the deal with the developers/publishers, and you have to press a button to get them. So you have to check in from time to time, unless there's a mail going out.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 3, 2016)

HD64G said:


> I think that GOG connect is a permanent thing that shows your game in their library for good even if bought in steam once. This will get better with each new game added in this list. No need to be warned about by email as you will see the new games when you go into gog website and check the library me thinks. @FordGT90Concept can confirm or deny my estimation of how it works for sure, since there wasn't any of my steam bought games in this 1st list of GOG connect yet.


You have to click on Refresh going forward.  GOG doesn't use the Steam API unless it is commanded to.



Frick said:


> Thing is there might be a time limit set depending on how they made the deal with the developers/publishers, and you have to press a button to get them. So you have to check in from time to time, unless there's a mail going out.


This.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## HD64G (Jun 4, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You have to click on Refresh going forward.  GOG doesn't use the Steam API unless it is commanded to.



Thanks for the info. 

I just wonder if you lose the change if you don't refresh now and then another bunch of games are added. I suspect that GOG connect will be incrementally adding games and not giving a one time chance with a specific timeline for each set of games added.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2016)

If they add a game, click refresh, and it will add it to your GOG collection provided you have it on Steam.

How long a game stays available on GOG Connect is entirely up to the publisher.  Note how they are all either old or indie.  I suspect these won't be removed from the list any time soon.  Case in point: I think Saints Row 2 is on there because I believe GOG fixed the problems with running on Windows 7 and newer where the Steam version was not.  It is better to play the GOG version of that game not only because of that major bug being fixed but also because the game never implemented the Steam API beyond the DRM and being able to play with a friend (no achievements and the like).


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 4, 2016)

After viewing the discussion going on in this thread, I jumped on to GOG's site and clicked "Learn more about this process" and read the FAQ.  I walked away with no more understanding than when I started.  I suppose I'll be watching GOG's site rather closely over the next few months(and this thread of course) to make sure I don't miss out on any opportunities. 

I really don't have anything new(or pithy) to add to the discussion, I just wanted to mention that if you're not logged in and you do click on "Learn more about this process" and then scroll back up...it shows you the current selections are only being offered for 4 more days.



Just thought I'd pass it along....I'm on my laptop(had to return the Skylake NUC) so I couldn't capture the whole screen...but it should be enough to get the idea.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## HD64G (Jun 4, 2016)

@Liquid Cool 

This time constrained offer is just a promo to offer those "connected" games in a discount, not directly related to the duration of the time we have to activate this connection of steam bought games to gog.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 4, 2016)

If you still feel the same way after reading #5 on the GOG Connect FAQ ....I'll apologize for my misleading post.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## HD64G (Jun 4, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> If you still feel the same way after reading #5 on the GOG Connect FAQ ....I'll apologize for my misleading post.
> 
> ,
> 
> Liquid Cool


Thanks for leading me correctly. Their exact answer about the redeeming thing is: "Duration will vary from game to game – the time left to redeem each game is shown on its product icon above."

So, the point is to keep checking every now and then to not lose the chance 
Cheers!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 4, 2016)

HD64G said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I just wonder if you lose the change if you don't refresh now and then another bunch of games are added. I suspect that GOG connect will be incrementally adding games and not giving a one time chance with a specific timeline for each set of games added.



GOG says it will be rotation-based, depending on how long publishers want to keep open the deal.  So, games offered for this will not be available forever.  

However, for those that take advantage of thos, even after that deal with publisher goes away, you'll still keep the DRM copy you downloaded.

In short, you'll have to check from time to time to see what the current offers are.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2016)

@Tatty_One this may be for you 




also:
*Click images for more info!*


----------



## 64K (Jun 6, 2016)

CIV III was the best imo. 

Thousands of hours sunk into that game and enjoyed it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 6, 2016)

64K said:


> CIV III was the best imo.
> 
> Thousands of hours sunk into that game and enjoyed it.


civ5+full dlc is good too but takes time to get used to it cause of changes in gameplay. sad thing is that lately with civ series you have to wait for full dlc to be released in order to fully enjoy the game


----------



## HD64G (Jun 6, 2016)

64K said:


> CIV III was the best imo.
> 
> Thousands of hours sunk into that game and enjoyed it.



Civ4 is the more complete imho, yet simple enough not being fussy and too complex to spend many hours to progress even a bit compared to 5 me thinks.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 75206
> View attachment 75207



I'm wondering what the status is of this Arkham Knight game? Has it improved or is it still lousy? I mean, it can't be as bad as it was on launch.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'm wondering what the status is of this Arkham Knight game? Has it improved or is it still lousy? I mean, it can't be as bad as it was on launch.



I don't own the game myself but reading the reviews at steam:
611 Recent reviews were overwhelmingly positive.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/208650/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 6, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I'm wondering what the status is of this Arkham Knight game? Has it improved or is it still lousy? I mean, it can't be as bad as it was on launch.



It is in pretty good shape now, sir, although it's still not well-optimized. However, if you have a strong system, it will play smoothly.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2016)

**Not sure if this voucher code can only be used once or not.*


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 7, 2016)

Never played a Civilization game. But now that I'm older and unfortunately cannot play competetive games anymore (I need to be able to pause a game at any time) it might be the type of game I'd enjoy and appreciate. Long story short... I'll definately follow Civ 6 closely.


----------



## 64K (Jun 7, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Never played a Civilization game. But now that I'm older and unfortunately cannot play competetive games anymore (I need to be able to pause a game at any time) it might be the type of game I'd enjoy and appreciate. Long story short... I'll definately follow Civ 6 closely.



jmo but Civ games are worth playing. Civ Fanatics claim Civ IV is the best.


----------



## xvi (Jun 7, 2016)

64K said:


> Civ Fanatics claim Civ IV is the best.


I wasn't too impressed with V compared to IV, yeah. I was hoping someone had insights on Civ VI though.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 7, 2016)

64K said:


> jmo but Civ games are worth playing. Civ Fanatics claim Civ IV is the best.


And which Civ game would be the best for a series newcomer/ is the most accessible?


----------



## Devon68 (Jun 7, 2016)

Watch dogs is 60% off on steam if anyone is interested.


----------



## xvi (Jun 7, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> And which Civ game would be the best for a series newcomer/ is the most accessible?


Civ 4 or Civ 3, I'd say. They're cheap enough these days that the investment cost isn't high, not much lost if you decide you don't like it. I'd say Civ 4 looks a little nicer and isn't particularly complicated, Civ 3 is nice from a gameplay perspective and thought it did a good job at not being confusing.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Jun 8, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> And which Civ game would be the best for a series newcomer/ is the most accessible?



Civ III is the best imo but it's 15 years old so you might want to consider that. But I also recommend Alpha Centauri as the best turn based strategy game ever made so you might not want to listen to me.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 8, 2016)

64K said:


> Civ III is the best imo but it's 15 years old so you might want to consider that. But I also recommend Alpha Centauri as the best turn based strategy game ever made so you might not want to listen to me.



Seconded. Alpha Centauri was and still is brilliant and pretty much unmatched as a space/futuristic 4X.

Please don't go... the drones need you...


----------



## pigulici (Jun 8, 2016)

It is Day 1 for 
*SUMMER SALE 2016: DAY 1*

on gog.com


----------



## GLD (Jun 8, 2016)

System Shock 2 is currently free on GOG, if you redeem it through the GOG Galaxy client.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Jun 8, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Seconded. Alpha Centauri was and still is brilliant and pretty much unmatched as a space/futuristic 4X.
> 
> Please don't go... the drones need you...


 Yes, the drones have bad attitudes and they all carry guns.

System Shock 2 is a must play imo. Get the SHTUP and Rebirth mods though.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 8, 2016)

64K said:


> Civ III is the best imo but it's 15 years old so you might want to consider that. But I also recommend Alpha Centauri as the best turn based strategy game ever made so you might not want to listen to me.


I am listening. And I've actually heard a lot of people state the same.
I still remember pouring a lot of time into Ascendancy even though I didn't fully understand all the ins and outs of it since I was only 8 years old back then and it didn't help much that it was in a foreign language (I grew up playing most PC games in English). But I still loved that game. That said, Alpha Centauri is probably a different beast entirely.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 9, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> I am listening. And I've actually heard a lot of people state the same.
> I still remember pouring a lot of time into Ascendancy even though I didn't fully understand all the ins and outs of it since I was only 8 years old back then and it didn't help much that it was in a foreign language (I grew up playing most PC games in English). But I still loved that game. That said, Alpha Centauri is probably a different beast entirely.


I gotta back up @64K  here, as much as we may disagree elsewhere; Alpah Centauri was a beautiful thing in its time....


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 9, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> I am listening. And I've actually heard a lot of people state the same.
> I still remember pouring a lot of time into Ascendancy even though I didn't fully understand all the ins and outs of it since I was only 8 years old back then and it didn't help much that it was in a foreign language (I grew up playing most PC games in English). But I still loved that game. That said, Alpha Centauri is probably a different beast entirely.



Wow dude you and me both, Ascendancy was probably my very first 4X.

In true and glorious 16 bit color mode too 

Alpha Centauri is planet-based, so it's more like Civ in space, but without the actual space.


----------



## peche (Jun 9, 2016)

its not a big sale, but a great game!

Click image for more information.

Also, little but pretty funny game:

Click image for more information.


Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2016)

CoD deals on Gamersdeal.

*CoD Black Ops $5.94 *(enter code CODBO)
*CoD BO2 $8.22 *
*CoD MW3 $6.06 *(enter code CODMW3)
*CoD Ghosts $6.42*
The pages say that a VPN in Germany is required, but the thread on Slickdeals is reporting people not needing it to redeem on Steam.  However, it's one of those YMMV


----------



## Frick (Jun 10, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> Seconded. Alpha Centauri was and still is brilliant and pretty much unmatched as a space/futuristic 4X.
> 
> Please don't go... the drones need you...



It hasn't aged well, unfortunately. A remake with overhauled graphics, minor tweaks here and there and probabaly improved ai would be an instabuy fo sho. Mind worms in my heart.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 10, 2016)

Frick said:


> It hasn't aged well, unfortunately. A remake with overhauled graphics, minor tweaks here and there and probabaly improved ai would be an instabuy fo sho. Mind worms in my heart.



I would be ALL OVER THAT


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2016)

*Dirt Franchise up to 82% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/dirt/


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Eroticus (Jun 10, 2016)

Get 25% off selected titles since you’ve been such a great customer! You can get 25% off some of the hottest upcoming releases like Civilization VI and the Civilization VI Deluxe Edition which includes all future DLC packs! Steal 25% off Watch_Dogs 2, the Watch_Dogs 2 Deluxe / Gold Editions which get you access to exclusive missions and much more! You can also get 25% off Mafia III and the Mafia III Deluxe Edition, which includes the Season Pass and exclusive in-game content! Don’t miss out on these incredible deals!

*3JXRHL-Z4M1F1-VG57IF*


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 10, 2016)

Eroticus said:


> Get 25% off selected titles since you’ve been such a great customer! You can get 25% off some of the hottest upcoming releases like Civilization VI and the Civilization VI Deluxe Edition which includes all future DLC packs! Steal 25% off Watch_Dogs 2, the Watch_Dogs 2 Deluxe / Gold Editions which get you access to exclusive missions and much more! You can also get 25% off Mafia III and the Mafia III Deluxe Edition, which includes the Season Pass and exclusive in-game content! Don’t miss out on these incredible deals!
> 
> *3JXRHL-Z4M1F1-VG57IF*



I wasn't sure last time if everyone received a unique code, so it wasn't.
I also got the same code in the email I see:
*3JXRHL-Z4M1F1-VG57IF
*
Thats why I did not post it.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 10, 2016)

Origin has a few deals:

*Battlefield Hardline $5*
*Battlefield 4 $5*
*Star Wars Battlefront $20*


----------



## peche (Jun 10, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Origin has a few deals:
> 
> *Battlefield Hardline $5*
> *Battlefield 4 $5*
> *Star Wars Battlefront $20*


pretty hot deals... i'll like to try hardline


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 10, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Origin has a few deals:
> 
> *Battlefield Hardline $5*
> *Battlefield 4 $5*
> *Star Wars Battlefront $20*


You forgot one: Dragon Age: Inquisition Game of the Year $19.99


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 12, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Origin has a few deals:
> 
> *Battlefield Hardline $5*
> *Battlefield 4 $5*
> *Star Wars Battlefront $20*



Wanted to buy Hardline but then I saw Origin access and got a subscription, seems like a good deal, son wants to play FIFA16, I want to try hardline and you can cancel anytime.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 12, 2016)

Dreamfall: Chapters is on 67% off during GOG summer sale.  This coincides with the final Book for Chapters being released five days from now, June 17th.
https://www.gog.com/news/the_final_dreamfall_chapter_is_coming_june_17th


$9.99 for the Season Pass!
https://www.gog.com/game/dreamfall_chapters_season_pass


----------



## peche (Jun 13, 2016)

click image for moaar info.!

also ... highlighted!


click image for moaar info.!


click image for moaar info.!



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 13, 2016)

Ashes of the Singularity $19.99 (week long deal)


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2016)

*GOG Summer sale day 7*


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2016)

nike deal MK10
ill save some pennies for getting metro reddux on my list on a few months, also gonna finish FarCry saga.

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Play for Free weekend

Killing floor 2 (or buy 33% Off)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/232090/

Faeria (or buy 30% Off)
http://store.steampowered.com/app/397060/

*


----------



## GLD (Jun 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> CoD deals on Gamersdeal.
> 
> *CoD Black Ops $5.94 *(enter code CODBO)
> *CoD BO2 $8.22 *
> ...



It is now the 16th, I just saw this post and took a shot at some cheap CoD. I first bought MW3 and the (valid) key was emailed with in a couple of minutes. I thought cool! So I went and bought the only other one I wanted, CoD BO. Well it took more then an hour for the email with my key, but it's valid.


----------



## peche (Jun 17, 2016)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.. series... and many others... 
click image for further info!



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jun 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 75515
> View attachment 75516
> View attachment 75517
> View attachment 75518
> View attachment 75519


thanks for the info, its the 3rd time i miss hot deal on 2k games,  dammit, no money again for Bioshock 3 DLC's... and i need minerva's den, crap


----------



## Frick (Jun 18, 2016)

Nox, the Westwood-made ARPG seems to be free on Origin. Was pretty decent iirc, but of course Diablo 2 came along shortly afterwards and got everyone hooked on that instead. One guy at our LAN parties liked Nox more though. He was weeiiiiiiiirrrd.

EDIT:

Some nuggets from GOG (many of them have been on sale before, so people probably have them already):

SMAC/SMACX - $2.39 - Most definitely NOT Civ in space. Mind worms. 
Planescape: Torment - $3.99 - Deserving of its perfect user score. Seriously, it is. When modded. It is actually good enough to enjoy even if you're not that into old school RPG's, because the writing is un-buh-lievable.
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magic Obscura - $1.99 - Definitely not deserving of that score, but still solid. This is probably not good enough if you're not into old school RPG's.
Jade Empire - $2.99 - Seriously underrated game this.
Psychonauts - $1.99 - If you have never played it, do so. It is not mind-boggingly great, but it is quite entertaining and pleasant. The controls are not even terrible.https://www.gog.com/game/psychonauts
Heroes of Might and Magic 1-5 - $14.95 - They also have the Heroes Chronicles for $9.99, which is worth it if you are really, really into the M&M lore (up to Heroes 4 anyway), and Heroes 3 (which you are, right?). I was so into that lore I have two of the Chronicles in big boxes. 
The Banner Saga - $4.99 - I really, really enjoyed this. Great world building and solid ambiance. It could have been better, it doesn't quite manage to get beyond that feeling of awe you get the first thirty minutes of game, but it is still good.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Remember Me +DLC 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/228300/*

Offer ends in 47 Hours


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

I've found a great deal, FarCry Sale!
check this out!

FarCry4 Gold edition, + all DLC's


Click image for further information!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2016)

peche said:


> I've found a great deal, FarCry Sale!
> check this out!
> 
> FarCry4 Gold edition, + all DLC's
> ...



Some of your links are directing to the main store https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Some of your links are directing to the main store https://www.humblebundle.com/store


i just checked all of them, so could you tell me which ones aren't working for you sir?
Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2016)

peche said:


> i just checked all of them, so could you tell me which ones aren't working for you sir?
> Regards,



The first and the second link to Far Cry 4 are directing me to https://www.humblebundle.com/store

Maybe it's because I'm from Europe then?

Browsed a bit to find Far Cry 4, I'm seeing this:


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Maybe it's because I'm from Europe then?


may be that, cause i checked them and also sent the links to a cousin on USA and he aldready purchased Farcry4 and some DLC's


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2016)

See my previous post, it appears it's not available for people from Europe.


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> See my previous post, it appears it's not available for people from Europe.


may be, and also thanks for checking it out, 
if intertested on any game of theese  let me know for searching a valid link for you !


Regards,


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 20, 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/search/sort/bestselling/page/0/developer/Ubisoft
farcry 4 is -50%


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

its a shame that most of ubi's games are for Uplay only, i love steam ... 

regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/search/sort/bestselling/page/0/developer/Ubisoft
> farcry 4 is -50%



Just not in my country..... I'm getting "Unavailable".


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Just not in my country..... I'm getting "Unavailable".


hmm consider changing the country


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Just not in my country..... I'm getting "Unavailable".


check your store and let us know what is on sale there, also we could compare!

Regards,


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 20, 2016)

peche said:


> check your store and let us know what is on sale there, also we could compare!
> 
> Regards,


it is not directly in the store i had to go to farcry 3 click to ubisoft link in order to see all ubi titles on screen


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2016)

peche said:


> check your store and let us know what is on sale there, also we could compare!
> 
> Regards,



I can see that Far Cry 4 is on sale 50% Off AFTER clicking Ubisoft link on the main page, just when I click Far Cry 4 it it says "Unavailable"


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I can see that Far Cry 4 is on sale 50% Off AFTER clicking Ubisoft link on the main page, just when I click Far Cry 4 it it says "Unavailable"


try with gold edition
farcry 4 is unavailable for me as well but gold edition is available. 10 euro more thou


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> try with gold edition
> farcry 4 is unavailable for me as well but gold edition is available. 10 euro more thou



Yup, The Gold Edition is available, €29,99 

Thanks


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yup, The Gold Edition is available, €29,99
> 
> Thanks


nice, im happy you could find the game! great saga Far Cry!
still playing the first game on free time!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 20, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> hmm consider changing the country



Lol  To a country with most discounts and best prices  US probably.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 21, 2016)

*GOG Summer Sale Finale

 *


----------



## 64K (Jun 21, 2016)

Prepare your wallet to be sacrificed. Steam Summer Sale starts Thursday. Hope the Gaben is good to us.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm not holding my breath.  Sales aren't what they were 3 years ago.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 21, 2016)

15 years arma
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/arma?snr=1_41_4__42


----------



## peche (Jun 21, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> 15 years arma
> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/arma?snr=1_41_4__42


Arma seens to be interesting!
gotta try them in a close future!

Regards,


----------



## Frick (Jun 21, 2016)

Is Prison Architecht worth it?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 21, 2016)

Frick said:


> Is Prison Architecht worth it?



I bought it sometime ago dirt cheap.
It's a funny game.

If you can get it very cheap, why not.


----------



## GLD (Jun 22, 2016)

LIMBO...Free on Steam for a day, today, June 21-22.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 22, 2016)

Frick said:


> Is Prison Architecht worth it?


Do you like simulators?  Basically you build a prison where the prisoners are variable and you're job is to either beat them into submission or keep them happy enough they don't revolt (then beat them into submission).  I liked the campaign a lot (if memory serves, it is six maps and maybe 10-15 hours worth of gameplay) and I think it is worth it if only for the campaign.  Sandbox can get boring relatively quickly though because, like any simulator, you're only driven by your own goals (e.g. lots of inmates, fancy cells for everyone, solitary for everyone, high security prisoners only, etc.).

As far as simulators go, it's probably somewhere in the top 10.  They really thought of everything and there's enough variability to keep you on your toes (e.g. contraband, digging tunnels, escape attempts, etc.).


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Ubisoft celebrates their 30 year anniversary with free games*

Ubisoft has been around for 30 long years and to celebrate that Ubisoft is giving away seven free games over the next seven months, with game releasing one each month.

From June to December, Ubisoft is giving away seven games for free and this months game is Prince of Persia: Sands of Time. Prince of Persia will only be available during this month, after that it won't be free anymore so hurry up and download it before it's too late. This isn't some sort of free trial of the games, when the month is over and you have downloaded the game it is yours to keep.

"To celebrate Ubisoft's 30th anniversary, The Ubisoft Club is offering you seven digital PC games. Every month a new game will be revealed and free to download. Then its yours to keep!"

Head over to Ubisoft Club and download your free game and stay tuned to GameZone for when the next free game gets revealed.


http://www.gamezone.com/news/ubisoft-celebrates-their-30-year-anniversary-with-free-games-3440635


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 22, 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/sonic-25th-anniversary-bundle


----------



## happita (Jun 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Ubisoft celebrates their 30 year anniversary with free games*
> 
> Ubisoft has been around for 30 long years and to celebrate that Ubisoft is giving away seven free games over the next seven months, with game releasing one each month.
> 
> ...



That better not be a ploy by Ubisoft to get us to download their annoying UPlay platform just for the sake of getting free games in return. If that's the case, then they can just keep em!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2016)

happita said:


> That better not be a ploy by Ubisoft to get us to download their annoying UPlay platform just for the sake of getting free games in return. If that's the case, then they can just keep em!!



I fail to see why so many people think it's annoying.  I mean, seriously confused.  It operates more smoothly and stable than Steam ever has.  At least every two weeks Steam won't connect.  This doesn't happen with Uplay for me.

Plus it allows screenshots (unlike Origin), and they also are not a closed platform, selling for games on Steam and Origin (unlike closed platform Origin).  Seems to me, the only one anyone should be hating on is Origin.  Just my two cents tho.


----------



## happita (Jun 22, 2016)

I should have clarified my response a little more.

It's not that it's a "bad" platform, it's just that I don't want to keep going back and forth with so many different platforms of game distributors. Steam and GOG is enough for me. Granted, I DO have Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon on Uplay and Battlefield 3 & 4 on Origin. Now that I've played those games to my heart's content, I don't intend on reinstalling them ever again.
I don't intend on buying anything else for those platforms just because it's less hassle for me to remember 4-5 different passwords for those programs. Some might call it lazy, I'll call it efficient and leave it at that


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2016)

i also like gaming on 1 platform, i love steam, i wish BF4 and 3 were available there, i also own farcry games for steam, 1, 2, 3 and blood dragon, 

Regards,


----------



## happita (Jun 22, 2016)

I'll eventually cave in for Far Cry 4 and all it's DLC, hoping that it reaches that pretty $10 mark and then it's all bets are off.
A password reset, and I'll be occupied for the next 3 months again


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 22, 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/ubisoftweek/


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2016)

peche said:


> i also own farcry games for steam, 1, 2, 3



Does FC work on windows 10?
Did it work on 8.1 for you?

On steam I read:
"Supported OS: Windows 2000/XP (only)"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Does FC work on windows 10?
> Did it work on 8.1 for you?



I played Far Cry (1) on 8.1, and it installs and starts up on 10.  I haven't played it though to see if it works.  I see no reason why it wouldn't.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I played Far Cry (1) on 8.1, and it installs and starts up on 10. I haven't played it though to see if it works. I see no reason why it wouldn't.



I used to play Far Cry as well on older machines.
I don't have FC1 anymore, I liked it but never bought it again because I read on Steam:
"Supported OS: Windows 2000/XP (only)"

Good to know it works


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2016)

i have played far cry 1 on Windows 7 and win10, the unique spot so far, windows seems to have problems with audio there was kinda delay on some scenes from the game, audio delayed on sniper rifle and some other sounds like explosions, like beackground game sounds when using visor or whatever its named....


Regards,


----------



## 64K (Jun 22, 2016)

For anyone that wants to play Far Cry 1 again and has issues with the Steam version it is also available on GOG and they get their games to run on XP through Win 10. Money back guarantee (30 day). Another really good game from the same year is Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines. It wouldn't even load on my Steam copy but ran fine from the GOG copy that I got on the last sale. It already comes with the lastest Wesp mod loaded too. GOG really does go the extra mile for gamers.


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2016)

i have the game from steam, also my be something about my w10 drivers... cause on WOW i have the same issues, 
not complaining, just telling my issue, i still play those games with the crappy issues...


Regards,


----------



## GLD (Jun 23, 2016)

happita said:


> That better not be a ploy by Ubisoft to get us to download their annoying UPlay platform just for the sake of getting free games in return. If that's the case, then they can just keep em!!



It's not bad, none of them are really. Since the free game trend has started on the different platforms I have 2 accounts of each, Steam/Origin/Uplay. A different account for my 2 different PC's. I don't like keeping all my eggs in one basket so to speak. A lot of the older games play just fine on the AM1 rig that I am on most of the time. Cheers to free games and a power sipping APU.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2016)

*Steam Summer Sale started!*

http://store.steampowered.com/news/22603/


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Steam Summer Sale started!*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/news/22603/








it has begun ....


----------



## xvi (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone see anything good? I might bite on the Vive if it goes on sale.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 24, 2016)

xvi said:


> Anyone see anything good? I might bite on the Vive if it goes on sale.




If your looking to get the new Doom, I seen its on sale for $36 I think it was.


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 24, 2016)

I finally caved in and bought Civilization V: The Complete Edition for 11,26€.

*Edit:* I actually went through all 12.618 items that are on sale right now, only to buy 3 items at the end. Somehow I feel like I wasted quite a lot of time


----------



## peche (Jun 24, 2016)

i havent make a full exploration on the sale, but the things i have in my list are:

BioShock Infinite: -75% : $5.62
[already own the game, just sharing the deal!]

BioShock Infinite - Season Pass -50%: $9.99
Bioshock Infinite: Columbia's Finest -50%: $1.87

i am pretty unhappy to see that most of Bioshock's games were on sale but not minerva's den, crap...

also interested on: 
Far Cry® 3 Deluxe Bundle DLC

Metro Redux Bundle -75%: $7.49

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> I finally caved in and bought Civilization V: The Complete Edition for 11,26€.
> 
> *Edit:* I actually went through all 12.618 items that are on sale right now, only to buy 3 items at the end. Somehow I feel like I wasted quite a lot of time



Lol  hehehe


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2016)

peche said:


> i havent make a full exploration on the sale, but the things i have in my list are:
> 
> BioShock Infinite: -75% : $5.62
> [already own the game, just sharing the deal!]
> ...



I already own FC 2 and 3.

I may buy FC 4 on steam 50% Off 14,99 Euros


----------



## peche (Jun 24, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I already own FC 2 and 3.
> 
> I may buy FC 4 on steam 50% Off 14,99 Euros


all my purchases may be DLC's

Regards,


----------



## 64K (Jun 24, 2016)

peche said:


> i am pretty unhappy to see that most of Bioshock's games were on sale but not minerva's den, crap...



It is odd to see the full game Bioshock 2 for $4 and the DLC Minerva's Den for $10 

I got tired of waiting on it and picked up Minerva's Den for $10 on the last Winter Sale and I think it's well worth it but I love me some Bioshock goodness. I will replay it several times over the years so I'm ok with $10. If it will only be played through one time then maybe $10 is too much.


----------



## peche (Jun 24, 2016)

64K said:


> It is odd to see the full game Bioshock 2 for $4 and the DLC Minerva's Den for $10
> 
> I got tired of waiting on it and picked up Minerva's Den for $10 on the last Winter Sale and I think it's well worth it but I love me some Bioshock goodness. I will replay it several times over the years so I'm ok with $10. If it will only be played through one time then maybe $10 is too much.


Why steam, why?


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 24, 2016)

I bought vol1 and vol2 of Nekopara. So satisfied right now.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2016)

*Steam Summer Sale Bundles*
http://store.steampowered.com/news/22613/


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Devon68 (Jun 25, 2016)

The only negative side of these big game sales is any idiot can buy anything.
For example I have been playing Left for dead 2 for about 1.5 years now and after every sale there is a whole bunch of stupid noobs that don't even know which way to go.
THERE IS A SINGLE PLAYER FOR A REASON.
Sorry for posting this here I'm just pissed off. These last 2 days have been hell. It seems nobody knows what they are doing and since it's a co-op you have to do all the work for them or the whole team will not survive. The trolls are  another story (they seems to have increased too).


----------



## peche (Jun 25, 2016)

Devon68 said:


> THERE IS A SINGLE PLAYER FOR A REASON.
> Sorry for posting this here I'm just pissed off. These last 2 days have been hell. It seems nobody knows what they are doing and since it's a co-op you have to do all the work for them or the whole team will not survive. The trolls are another story (they seems to have increased too).


same happens on CS:GO, Pay Day, everygame in the world, so dont be pissed off!


Chill, is weekend my friend, enjoy!!


Spoiler: enjoy the weekend!













Regards


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 25, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/367580/
1-1.5h relax for <1$/€

edit:
more of the same kind http://store.steampowered.com/app/461840/


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 26, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/civilization/


----------



## Hockster (Jun 26, 2016)

I realize it's not a game, but 3D Mark Advanced is only $4.99 on Steam until July 4.

http://www.futuremark.com/store


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jun 28, 2016)

Hockster said:


> I realize it's not a game, but 3D Mark Advanced is only $4.99 on Steam until July 4.
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/store


-80%  on  3DMark and also 3DMark + PCMark 8 Bundle



Enjoy!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mroofie (Jun 28, 2016)

Bought 6 games from steam


----------



## peche (Jun 28, 2016)

mroofie said:


> Bought 6 games from steam


i just got minerva's Den, and have on mind Bioshock's infite Season pass + Culumbus crap for having that saga completed, just waiting for some money!

Regards,


----------



## mroofie (Jun 29, 2016)

peche said:


> i just got minerva's Den, and have on mind Bioshock's infite Season pass + Culumbus crap for having that saga completed, just waiting for some money!
> 
> Regards,



I Bought Bioshock infite xD


----------



## peche (Jun 29, 2016)

mroofie said:


> I Bought Bioshock infite xD


i purchased Minerva's Den with CSGO money, sold some items i got,

Regards,


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 29, 2016)

elite dangerous
http://store.steampowered.com/app/359320/

edit:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/might-magic/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## GLD (Jul 6, 2016)

Origin...BF Hardline X-pack Betrayal currently On The House.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 12, 2016)

Amazon's Prime day includes a Corsair K70 for $90, and a whole handfull of games at reduced prices, like Fallout 4 for $24. Details below the hidden 



Spoiler




*Fallout 4* | $24 | Amazon
*Mirror’s Edge Catalyst* | $35 | Amazon
*Plants vs. Zombies Garden Warfare 2* | $35 | Amazon
*Doom* | $30 | Amazon
*Doom: Collector’s Edition* | $85 | Amazon
*Civilization Complete Pack (Civ III Complete, Civ IV Complete, Civ V Complete)* | $17 | Amazon
*Sid Meier’s Civilization V: The Complete Edition [Online Game Code]* | $10 | Amazon
*Sid Meiers Civilization IV: The Complete Edition [Download]* | $4 | Amazon
*Sid Meier’s Civilization III: Complete [Online Game Code]* | $1 | Amazon
*Bioshock Triple Pack [Online Game Code]* | $10 | Amazon
*NBA 2K16 (Michael Jordan Special Edition) - PC [Digital Code]* | $14 | Amazon
*Borderlands 2 [Online Game Code]* | $4 | Amazon
*Borderlands Game of the Year Edition [Download]* | $6 | Amazon
*Borderlands 2 Game of the Year [Online Game Code]* | $8 | Amazon
*XCOM Enemy Unknown: The Complete Edition [Online Game Code]* | $10 | Amazon
*NBA 2K16 - PC [Digital Code]* | $12 | Amazon
*Killer is Dead* | $4 | Amazon
*Metro 2033 Redux* | $5 | Amazon
*Metro: Last Light Redux *| $5 | Amazon
*Metro Redux Bundle* | $7 | Amazon
*Saints Row IV* | $4 | Amazon
*Saints Row: The Third - The Full Package* | $5 | Amazon
*Saints Row: Gat out of Hell* | $4 | Amazon
*A Game of Thrones - Genesis [Download]* | $5 | Amazon
*Bound by Flame [Online Game Code]* | $7 | Amazon
*Cities XL Platinum [Online Game Code]* | $5 | Amazon
*Cities XXL [Online Game Code]* | $10 | Amazon
*Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel + Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel Season Pass [Online Game Code]* | $17 | Amazon
*WWE 2K16 [Online Game Code]* | $15 | Amazon




By the way, full disclosure, I copied the game link list from a different website, and the links _might _include a reference tag (I changed the K70, but didn't see any on the games). If they do, it is completely unintentional, and I obtain no benefit whatsoever from anyone clicking it. Feel free to simply search Amazon if you see a game you like, but don't want to risk it 

edit for price changes! Fallout is actually $24! Most of these are "just" sale prices, but 3 or 4 are for the Prime Day sale, and solid


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 14, 2016)

Fallout Shelter is now available for Windows on Bethesda.net:
http://download.cdp.bethesda.net/BethesdaNetLauncher_Setup.exe


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2016)

*3DMark 60% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/

SuperGiant Games up to 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/super_giant/*


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Jul 15, 2016)

Hmm... *Dead Space* on GOG for *$8*.  I am very much considering it, despite having it already on Steam and Origin.  DRM-free sounds awfully tempting   It's by far the best in the franchise, the one I've played through so many times.


Additionally, Dragon Age Origins Ultimate for $8 and Simcity 3000 Unlimited for $5.  not tempting for me but maybe someone wants it 


And as a part of Club Ubi 30's free game promotion, you can get Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell for free.  Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere...

Edit: BAH, just realized @natr0n posted it already in the FreeGamesThread.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 15, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hmm... *Dead Space* on GOG for *$8*.  I am very much considering it, despite having it already on Steam and Origin.  DRM-free sounds awfully tempting   It's by far the best in the franchise, the one I've played through so many times.
> 
> 
> Additionally, Dragon Age Origins Ultimate for $8 and Simcity 3000 Unlimited for $5.  not tempting for me but maybe someone wants it
> ...


You might wait to see if they offer it for free, although after doing a little research, since they _just_ put it on there, probably won't release it that way for a bit...


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2016)

Steam offline, can't connect


----------



## little cat (Jul 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Steam offline, can't connect


me too . Offline mode helps


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 17, 2016)

little cat said:


> me too . Offline mode helps



alright. I thought something wrong with my network


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2016)

little cat said:


> me too . Offline mode helps



Yeah I know but I wanted to download something.

https://steamstat.us/


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I know but I wanted to download something.
> 
> https://steamstat.us/



steam is back online


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 17, 2016)

*not technically a game, but *
*3D Mark is $10 on Steam*


----------



## pigulici (Jul 17, 2016)

The '3DMark Time Spy upgrade' it is 5EU ($?) for limited time...
http://store.steampowered.com/app/496101/


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> *not technically a game, but *
> *3D Mark is $10 on Steam*



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...undles-giveaways.125191/page-272#post-3489007


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Hmm... *Dead Space* on GOG for *$8*. I am very much considering it, despite having it already on Steam and Origin. DRM-free sounds awfully tempting  It's by far the best in the franchise, the one I've played through so many times.
> 
> 
> Additionally, Dragon Age Origins Ultimate for $8 and Simcity 3000 Unlimited for $5. not tempting for me but maybe someone wants it



Bah!  I should pay better attention.  I thought I made a grand discovery this morning.  It looks like you handled this awesome GOG release of DAO and Dead Space excellently!


----------



## okidna (Jul 19, 2016)

ANNO franchise on sale (Steam) : http://store.steampowered.com/sale/anno/?snr=1_4_4__40

Just realised that Ubisoft renamed the Anno 1404 to Dawn of Discovery.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 19, 2016)

I could never get my GMG account to work, think I already missed out on the XCOM2 deal, too. !


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

Humble Bundle is up with a 2K encore that also includes Battleborn and some ingame stuff.


----------



## peche (Jul 19, 2016)

dammit, have several games to play... i need a "time bundle" for completing them


----------



## z1tu (Jul 19, 2016)

peche said:


> dammit, have several games to play... i need a "time bundle" for completing them


I completely agree


----------



## peche (Jul 19, 2016)

i feel bad about it ..


----------



## okidna (Jul 20, 2016)

"Life is Strange" Episode 1 will be availabe for FREE indefinitely starting tomorrow : http://www.lifeisstrange.com/free/uk


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2016)

What's the player count on Battleborn for PC these days? I'm quite tempted to donate some money for the 2k bundle..


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 27, 2016)

X-Com 2 for Amazon Prime members is half off ($29.99) for a physical copy.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 28, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> What's the player count on Battleborn for PC these days? I'm quite tempted to donate some money for the 2k bundle..



http://steamcharts.com/app/394230


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2016)

click image for more information ...!

Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 28, 2016)

peche said:


> click image for more information ...!
> 
> Regards,



I had to check the date, to see if it was April Fool's, because I swear that says "Activision Sale".


----------



## peche (Jul 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I had to check the date, to see if it was April Fool's, because I swear that says "Activision Sale".



gooood one mate!!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jul 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I had to check the date, to see if it was April Fool's, because I swear that says "Activision Sale".



Even then an Activision sale means the games are brought down to what they should normally cost while not on sale.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2016)

*48 hours left*


----------



## manofthem (Jul 30, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 77439



*SOMA* stands out pretty strong! Great game that really worked for me, and I wish I had the GOG version.


----------



## peche (Aug 2, 2016)

cWolfestein, fallout & DLC's  and plenty moar, Click image for further information!


Also some highlighted items!!


click image for moaaaaar info!



click image for moaaaaar info!



click image for moaaaaar info!



click image for moaaaaar info!

Regards, !


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 3, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/1158/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 3, 2016)

email from Nvidia with a free Alpha code for "lawBreaker"  dunno if its a good game, also dont know if its been posted, but just the same........


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 4, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/quakconweekend/


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 5, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/quakconweekend/




there is some awesome titles in that sale!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## peche (Aug 8, 2016)

Click image for further info!



great titles, such as:
Just Case 
Tomb Rider
Hitman
Deux Ex
Tief
Soul Reaver
Conflict: Denied Ops... and plenty more!


Regards,


----------



## okidna (Aug 10, 2016)

Frozenbyte 15 years anniversary sale at Steam : http://store.steampowered.com/sale/frozenbyte/


----------



## manofthem (Aug 10, 2016)

GamersGate has the *Mega Man Legacy Collection for $9*.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 11, 2016)

*Kalypso 10 Year Anniversary Weekend
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/kalypsoanniversary/*

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Aug 12, 2016)

If you don't already have it Steam has Alien: Isolation for 66% off but none of the DLC is on sale. The Season Pass DLC pack is $6 more than the game itself.  Why do you do this to us Gaben?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2016)

Valve doesn't set the price, the title publisher does.


----------



## manofthem (Aug 12, 2016)

64K said:


> If you don't already have it Steam has Alien: Isolation for 66% off but none of the DLC is on sale. The Season Pass DLC pack is $6 more than the game itself.  Why do you do this to us Gaben?



While not the cheapest price it's been, it's definitely worth it! It's by far one of my favorite games in recent years!  (I know... I post about this all the time  )


----------



## 64K (Aug 12, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Valve doesn't set the price, the title publisher does.



That's true. I think I remember an article on PC Gamer site that Valve advises publishers what they should put on sale and for how much. That was back when EA put up a big stink about Steam selling games too cheap and hurting publishers and Newell said that he actually hired economists to advise him. Basically he told EA to shut up and they didn't know what they were talking about.  I don't remember the whole thing for sure though.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Goat Simulator 75% Off* 
*http://store.steampowered.com/app/265930/*


----------



## peche (Aug 15, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Goat Simulator 75% Off*
> *http://store.steampowered.com/app/265930/*


most ramdon game outthere!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2016)

Binary Domain + DLCs = $3.19
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/27824/


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kursah (Aug 17, 2016)

Star Ruler 2 is the only game I really recognize from that bundle and it's a damn good RTS/4X space game! I highly recommend it!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 77985



Hmm, I usually dismiss these bundles, but that Dinosaur game looks tempting.


----------



## peche (Aug 17, 2016)

manofthem said:


> but that Dinosaur game looks tempting.


mine temptation ended with Dyno day ... played it for 25 minutes... got dissaponited with all dinasours game for the rest of my life

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2016)

peche said:


> mine temptation ended with Dyno day ... played it for 25 minutes... got dissaponited with all dinasours game for the rest of my life
> 
> Regards,



I know exactly what you mean there. That game was pretty horrible and quite a disappointment; Primal Carnage was much better but still not awesome.

This Carnivores: Dinosaur Hunter reborn looks more appealing since it's not multi and might prove more interesting...might...


----------



## Dethroy (Aug 18, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I know exactly what you mean there. That game was pretty horrible and quite a disappointment; Primal Carnage was much better but still not awesome.
> 
> This Carnivores: Dinosaur Hunter reborn looks more appealing since it's not multi and might prove more interesting...might...


How about ParaWorld?


----------



## 64K (Aug 18, 2016)

Ubisoft is giving away Rayman Origins today

https://club.ubi.com/#!/en-GB/ubi30


----------



## peche (Aug 18, 2016)

no more dinosaurs games for me, not even Farcry primal ...

Regards,


----------



## peche (Aug 18, 2016)

Great sale!


----------



## manofthem (Aug 19, 2016)

*Depth *is onle sale and a free weekend on Steam.  I've dabbled in it and liked it, but I really need to put some more time into it; I have no idea how the community is.

Additionally, there's a *Far Cry *Franchise Sale on Steam, pretty typical prices.  Still waiting on a better sale on Primal even though I do want to play it.



Dethroy said:


> How about ParaWorld?



I hadn't ever heard of that game.  Just googled it, and 2 things steer me away: it's fairly old but more importantly it's an RTS, which I can't get into because I suck at RTS.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 19, 2016)

manofthem said:


> I hadn't ever heard of that game. Just googled it, and 2 things steer me away: it's fairly old but more importantly it's an RTS, which I can't get into because I suck at RTS.



Ive still got a copy around the house somewhere here. Never could get it to play...the copy protection was so severe the Antivirus wouldnt let it play.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2016)

*FarCry Franchise up to 75% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/far-cry/*


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> How about ParaWorld?



Heeyyyyyy I looked forward to that game, but then completely forgot to try it. I forgot it even existed.

EDIT: And look at that, doesn't exist on Steam or GOG. Tages was such a good idea too.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## happita (Aug 20, 2016)

https://www.gog.com/promo/20160819_weekend_promo_activision

Another golden 3-day sale at GOG.


----------



## pigulici (Aug 20, 2016)

Also The Witcher series it is on sale on gog.com, if it is anybody who still don't have it....


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Aug 22, 2016)

Origin has a few sales, including *Battlefield Hardline $5 * and *Battlefield Hardline Deluxe $7.50* to mention a couple


----------



## Kursah (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey guys, there's a fun little sandbox-sci fi title called *Empyrion - Galactic Survival *on sale on steam at 50% off (comes to $9.99). 

I really have never gotten into any of these...by my youngest and I have been hooked on this title this weekend. It's EA, Alpha-stage stuff. I like that I can be fairly casual in it, or at least have been able to thus far...just don't shoot the triceratops with your pistol. He ran through three large trees trying to get me. Thankfully I got to my motorcycle first, went back to base and crafted an assault rifle. 

I haven't made it off planet or even built a ship yet. I like the Red Faciton-like mineable environment features...voxel tech works well here.

For $10 I think it was well worth it at this stage...I haven't done MP yet and its not why I bought this title...might be fun for some of you, might be boring. So far...it's the first sandbox in a while that I have truly kept an interest in. If we could blend this title with Eden Star's gunplay (from videos I've seen at least) and movement...it'd be amazing. 

But you start with a motorcycle and a jet pack, so mobility really isn't a huge deal.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 22, 2016)

Kursah said:


> But you start with a motorcycle and a jet pack, so mobility really isn't a huge deal.



But the big question, can you turn on the jetpack while ON the motorcycle for a really hairy ride?!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 22, 2016)

No sadly, at least that I've been able to yet...but you can build hover craft. Small and large space vessels and cap ships.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Deus Ex 25% Off
*


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 23, 2016)

Steam has the Witcher series on sale:  http://store.steampowered.com/sale/the-witcher/

Interesting to note, for those who haven't played Witcher 3 yet,  it will be 50 cents cheaper to wait for the Witcher 3 Game of the Year Edition on August 31st versus buying the base game and the DLC separately.


----------



## Nobody99 (Aug 23, 2016)

dcf-joe said:


> Steam has the Witcher series on sale:  http://store.steampowered.com/sale/the-witcher/
> 
> Interesting to note, for those who haven't played Witcher 3 yet,  it will be 50 cents cheaper to wait for the Witcher 3 Game of the Year Edition on August 31st versus buying the base game and the DLC separately.


Buy it at GOG.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 26, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/stardock?snr=1_41_4__42


----------



## Drone (Aug 26, 2016)

Layers of Fear 50% off (2 days left)

Really nice horror game


----------



## manofthem (Aug 26, 2016)

Humble Bundle Monthly is offering SOMA this month, awesome game. Not 100% on the details on the monthly service but it's definitely worth it for SOMA alone. I'm considering it just to support.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 27, 2016)

Free from  MS store.....


*Forza Motorsport 6: Apex (beta)*

*https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/store/p/forza-motorsport-6-apex-beta/9nblggh3shm7


RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS FOR 1080P @ 60FPS  • OS: 64 bit Windows 10 - version 1511 • Processor: Intel Core i7-3820 @ 3.6Ghz • Memory: 12 GB RAM (4 GB VRAM) • Graphics: Radeon R9 290X / GeForce 970 or equivalent • Hard Drive: 30 GB available space • DirectX 12 • Microsoft Xbox One Controller

  IDEAL SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS FOR 4k @ 60FPS  • OS: 64 bit Windows 10 - version 1511 • Processor: i7-6700k @4ghz • Memory: 16 GB RAM (6+ GB VRAM) • Graphics: 980ti / Radeon Fury X or equivalent • Hard Drive: SSD + 30 GB available space • DirectX 12 • Microsoft Xbox One Controller  

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS  • OS: 64 bit Windows 10 - version 1511 • Processor: Intel Core i3-4170 @ 3.7Ghz • Memory: 8 GB RAM (2 GB VRAM) • Graphics: Radeon R7 250X / GeForce GT 740 or equivalent • Hard Drive: 30 GB available space • Windows Compatible Keyboard and Mouse • DirectX 12  

GRAPHICS DRIVER RECOMMENDATIONS • NVIDIA 365.10 or newer • AMD 16.5.1 or newer • Intel 15.40.23.4444 or newer*


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Free from  MS store.....
> 
> *Forza Motorsport 6: Apex (beta)*
> *MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS  • OS: 64 bit Windows 10 - version 1511 • Processor: Intel Core i3-4170 @ 3.7Ghz • Memory: 8 GB RAM (2 GB VRAM) • Graphics: Radeon R7 250X / GeForce GT 740 or equivalent • Hard Drive: 30 GB available space • Windows Compatible Keyboard and Mouse • DirectX 12 *


That's nasty, another underhanded method of luring people to Windows 10.


----------



## pigulici (Aug 27, 2016)

And it is beta, so no, it is not free, you become beta tester...


----------



## Grings (Aug 27, 2016)

We should march on MS headquarters over this with torches and pitchforks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> That's nasty, another underhanded method of luring people to Windows 10.


It's a DirectX 12 title with no backwards compatibility.  It was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Click the image above for more bargains.*


----------



## peche (Aug 29, 2016)

There are few great titles! 

Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 30, 2016)

Bunch of old Sierra titles just popped up on Steam, including Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura.. Personally, for the same price ($5.99), I'd rather grab it on GoG, but for you Steam Diehards, you can grab it there   Have fun!!



Spoiler



A big batch of classic Sierra games are now available on Steam! 

Fight the dark forces of the supernatural as Gabriel Knight, wield magick and technology in Arcanum, escape an interactive nightmare in Phantasmagoria, or climb the Roman political ladder in Caesar, all released today to a new generation of PC gamers. 

Police Quest™ Collection

Gabriel Knight: Sins of the Fathers

Gabriel Knight 2: The Beast Within

Gabriel Knight 3: Blood of the Sacred, Blood of the Damned

Arcanum - Of Steamworks & Magick Obscura

Quest for Glory Collection

Phantasmagoria

Phantasmagoria 2

Caesar 3

Caesar 4


Caesar 3 and 4 also on the list, and excellent games in that style. Again, same price on GOG ($5.99, $9.99), but to each his own


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 31, 2016)

Gaming Hardware deal on Amazon. Please note, code will only work on items shipped AND sold by amazon. Use code PAXWEST20 for 20% off.



Spoiler







See Style Options
*TP-Link AC1750 Wi-Fi Range Extender w/ Gigabit Ethernet Port (RE450)*
by TP-LINK
$94.99$98.94_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$94.99new(66 offers)
$78.11used(6 offers)
Save $10.00 with coupon
3,282





*Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury FPS Gaming Mouse with High Speed Fusion Engine (910-004069)*
by LogiMouse
$39.95$59.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$36.79new(84 offers)
$30.00used(7 offers)
535





*SteelSeries Stratus XL, Bluetooth Wireless Gaming Controller for Windows + Android, Samsung Gear VR, HTC Vive, and Oculus*
by SteelSeries
$48.99$59.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$48.99new(15 offers)
$38.12used(23 offers)
290




See Model Options
*TP-Link AC1900 Desktop Dual Band Wi-Fi Range Extender w/ 5 Gigabit Ethernet Ports (RE580D)*
by TP-LINK
$109.99$149.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$109.99new(78 offers)
$85.24used(3 offers)
3,283




See Size Options
*TP-LINK Archer C1900 AC1900 Wireless Wi-Fi High Power Gigabit Router*
by TP-LINK
$139.97$169.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$136.74new(45 offers)
2,978
Best Seller



See Color & Style Options
*Corsair Gaming STRAFE, Black, Red LED, Cherry MX Brown Keyboard*
by Corsair
$79.99$99.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$79.99new(51 offers)
542




See more choices
*Razer DeathStalker Expert Gaming Keyboard - Fully Programmable with 10 Key Rollover*
by Razer
$69.00$79.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$65.99new(28 offers)
$44.99used(14 offers)
1,157




See Capacity & Model Options
*TP-LINK 16-Port Gigabit Ethernet Switch (TL-SG1016)*
by TP-LINK
$69.89$69.91_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$62.99new(112 offers)
$59.00used(2 offers)
See newer model of this item
2,826




See Size & Style Options
*Corsair Gaming K70 RAPIDFIRE Mechanical Keyboard, Backlit Red LED, Cherry MX Speed*
by Corsair
$126.79$129.99

More Buying Choices
$109.99new(35 offers)
$104.50used(1 offer)
FREE Shipping on eligible orders
797





*TP-Link AD7200 Wireless Wi-Fi Tri-Band Gigabit Router (Talon AD7200)*
by TP-LINK
$341.97$349.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$341.97new(36 offers)
15




See Style & Color Options
*SteelSeries Rival 700 Gaming Mouse, OLED Display, Tactile Alerts, 16000 CPI, Multicolor - Black*
by SteelSeries
$94.99$99.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$83.86new(11 offers)
$72.26used(3 offers)
402





*Corsair Vengeance K65 Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard*
by Corsair
$74.95$89.99_Prime_
Only 2 left in stock - order soon.

More Buying Choices
$74.95new(71 offers)
$64.95used(2 offers)
175





*Sennheiser PC 350 Special Edition 2015 headphones*
by Sennheiser
$129.20_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$129.20new(2 offers)
$77.32used(19 offers)
54




See Color & Style Options
*G.SKILL RIPJAWS KM780R RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Cherry MX Brown*
by G.Skill
$119.99$139.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$119.99new(7 offers)
29




See Style & Color Options
*SteelSeries Rival 100, Optical Gaming Mouse - Black*
by SteelSeries
$35.99$39.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$35.99new(39 offers)
$25.95used(19 offers)
402





*Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum RGB Tenkeyless Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (920-007731)*
by Logitech
$109.97$129.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$107.77new(21 offers)
44




See Style Options
*SteelSeries Apex M500 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard*
by SteelSeries
$94.99$99.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$94.99new(24 offers)
147




See Size & Style Options
*Razer Diamondback - Chroma Ambidextrous Gaming Mouse*
by Razer
$74.98$89.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$63.99new(44 offers)
$48.54used(14 offers)
1,046




See Style & Color Options
*SteelSeries Siberia 350 Gaming Headset - White (formerly Siberia v3 Prism)*
by SteelSeries
$119.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$119.99new(24 offers)
$93.32used(4 offers)
313




See Size & Style Options
*Corsair Gaming MM400 High Speed Gaming Mouse Pad*
by Corsair
$29.99_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$29.99new(5 offers)
277





*G.SKILL RIPJAWS MX780 Gaming Mouse*
by G.Skill
$39.99$59.99_Prime_
Only 10 left in stock - order soon.

More Buying Choices
$39.99new(4 offers)
26




See Color & Style Options
*Tt eSPORTS COMMANDER LED Ilumination Gaming Keyboard and Mouse Combo Bundle KB-CMC-PLBLUS-01*
by Thermaltake
$28.88$48.06_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$28.88new(21 offers)
145




See Color Options
*CybertronPC Hellion-XFire Gaming Desktop - AMD FX-6300 3.5GHz Hexa-Core Processor, 8GB DDR3 Memory, AMD Radeon R7 360…*
by CybertronPC
$702.97$705.19_Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Sep 1

More Buying Choices
$702.97new(5 offers)
Save $20 on Microsoft Office with PC and See newer model of this item
25




See more choices
*Tt eSPORTS The POSEIDON Z Illuminated Keyboard (KB-PIZ-KBBLUS-01)*
by Tt eSPORTS
$82.98$83.02_Prime_
Only 15 left in stock - order soon.

More Buying Choices
$71.56new(4 offers)
$46.95used(2 offers)
612




Sorry about the missing pics, if you wanted them. I mainly wanted to see if I could get text, and hopefully links. For better HTML formatting, simply go to the Amazon page  directly


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 1, 2016)

Corsair K95 on sale at Woot, $99


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2016)

For anyone who's interested:

*Duke Nukem Forever 80% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/57900/


*Midweek Madness - Borderlands Franchise up to 85% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/news/24029/


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Guitar (Sep 8, 2016)

I miss that GMG doesn't have the 20% off coupons anymore.  Got an email for BF4 being 20% off but email and page both say 12%...


----------



## manofthem (Sep 8, 2016)

Humble Sierra Bundle currently going on.  Some decent deals can be found, and I loved the game Timeshift.  havne't played it in a while but I'm getting the itch to again.   and man, BTA shot up there pretty good, higher than more other bundles.








Shadow Warrior Classic Complete  is free on GOG.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2016)

tropico 4 for free on Humble bundle.

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tropico-4-free-game


----------



## peche (Sep 8, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> tropico 4 for free on Humble bundle.
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tropico-4-free-game


i as about to post that one too!

Also:



Great titles such as: Deadpool, COD and Prototype, click image for more info!




Great titles incluiding:Fallout, Doom, Wolfestein and plenty moar!  click image for more info!





Cities, space and imperial battles! click image for more info!




This promo you must watch! for more info click the image!





Great titles and DLC's! click image for more info!




Tropico, upwards, Dark and plenty moar! click image for more info!

Regards, !


----------



## happita (Sep 8, 2016)

For Borderlands fanatics.

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/borderlands/

I had everything in the Triple Pack bundle except Pre-Sequel. When I added the Triple Pack to my cart, the total came out to only $3.22

That's a win in my book


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2016)

Now I'm just one expansion behind on both EU4 and CK2! I don't play them anymore though, but you never know... Stellaris I will likely buy the DLC at launch though.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 9, 2016)

*Middle-earth™: Shadow of Mordor™ Game of the Year Edition*
at HUMBLE BUNDLE  $7.49.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 9, 2016)

jormungand said:


> *Middle-earth™: Shadow of Mordor™ Game of the Year Edition*
> at HUMBLE BUNDLE  $7.49.


https://www.humblebundle.com/store/middleearth-shadow-of-mordor-game-of-the-year-edition


----------



## jormungand (Sep 9, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/middleearth-shadow-of-mordor-game-of-the-year-edition


grabbed that one and Mad Max $13.59 :d 
$21 x 2 nice games


----------



## 64K (Sep 9, 2016)

Tropico 4 free today on the Humble Store

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/tropico-4-free-game


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2016)

*Focus weekend sale, up to 80% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/focus_weekend/*


----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2016)

there is a quite great sale again ! just get the notification email!
here is more information, click every image below for moar info!





Fallout, wolfestein doom and some great titles moar on sale! take a watch!




COD, Deadpool, and some other excellent titles on sale! take a watch too!




street fighters, strider, resident evil for naming a few, take a waatch!





dont miss the quite fast sale, dirt, Grid and plenty moar fast games!




Company of herores, sale on sega! take a watch!





Dark Souls, project cars and plenty moar! take a watch!!




batman, lego, and some other great titles moar! dont miss it!




click image for moar infor on this excelent sale!





click image for futher info! great titles!




click image for futher info! great titles! thje walking dead, game of thrones and plenty moar!




may this sale be with you! click image for more info!



Bro force,titan souls and quite great deals! take a watch!






dont miss the sale, click image for futher info!



Also!



visit microsite for mooooar info!  spec ops the line, xcom, borderlands, bioshock and plenty moar!

enjoy the sale! i have gotten some quite great games!
REgards,


----------



## Kursah (Sep 13, 2016)

Bundlefest at Bundlestars, Sept 12th-16th.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 14, 2016)

Fear bundle.

FEAR
FEAR Perseus Mandate
FEAR Extraction Point

From £1.07 on G2A if you turn off G2A shield and choose the cheapest key option.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 15, 2016)

All BF4 DLC is free until the 19th.


----------



## xvi (Sep 15, 2016)

mastrdrver said:


> All BF4 DLC is free until the 19th.


All I need now is BF4. 

Edit: Clicking to claim these in Origin says that they're added to your account, but nothing seems to really confirm that. Clicking this on the website says it requires BF4.

Edit 2: Origin has a 50% off code ("ORIGIN50"). That code brings the standard edition of Battlefield 4 down to $9.99.
Edit 3: The above price isn't a particularly great deal. It's been on sale for $5 at Origin before.
Edit 4: *INTERESTING *China Rising, Naval Strike, Dragon's Teeth, Final Stand, Second Assault DLCs are all automatically in my account after buying BF4. I think you *CAN* claim them without owning BF4 (which then allows you to wait for it to go on sale again). This is completely unconfirmed though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 15, 2016)

The Crew is free at uPlay as part of the Ubi 30 promotion!
https://club.ubisoft.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## okidna (Sep 16, 2016)

Free Schwarzmüller Trailer Pack (DLC) for Euro Truck Simulator 2 : http://blog.scssoft.com/2016/09/schwarzmuller-trailer-pack-dlc.html

You must have at least 50 hours in ETS2 and also the keys are limited to 30,000 keys.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2016)

Cool classic games (Eidos / Square Enix) bundle on GOG - 60-80 % (39 hours left)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2016)

Drone said:


> Cool classic games (Eidos / Square Enix) bundle on GOG - 60-80 % (39 hours left)



Have you seen post #6908 ?
Posted this, but thanks for letting people know of the 39 hours left.


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Have you seen post #6908 ?
> Posted this, but thanks for letting people know of the 39 hours left.


I've seen it, just reminding  Thanks.


----------



## Palutena (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow i'm gonna be so overwhelmed with all these games i'm getting


----------



## Palutena (Sep 20, 2016)

Everybody get Dirt 2 and lets have some TPU racing!!!


----------



## 64K (Sep 20, 2016)

Palutena said:


> Wow i'm gonna be so overwhelmed with all these games i'm getting



Welcome to backlog. It happens to a lot of us. Too many good sales. Too many games bought for the amount of free time available to play them.


----------



## peche (Sep 20, 2016)

xvi said:


> All I need now is BF4.
> 
> Edit: Clicking to claim these in Origin says that they're added to your account, but nothing seems to really confirm that. Clicking this on the website says it requires BF4.
> 
> ...


all the DLC's are extra maps and shit fpor multiplayer... im pretty sad they dont did a expansion on single player / campaing.... 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not sure how it works when it ends and how to win. I guess you need to enter your email and check that site to get some entries or something


----------



## peche (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, you could be amazed by some of the titles here! take a watch, click on the image! 

Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 22, 2016)

Fallout 4 on sale on Humble Bundle, $30.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 23, 2016)

Here's one I never thought I'd see on GoG....Spore....


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Rockstar Publisher Weekend, up to 70% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/rockstarpublisherweekend_2016/*


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 24, 2016)

So, humble bundle has tabletop simulator on sale, half off.

I wanted to get in on the GoG version, but something told me they weren't reliable enough to keep from screwing the DRM-free community. Sure enough, screwed the DRM-free community. I stopped paying attention after I decided not to back it, but thought there would be tons of "mods" to allow games to be played on the system. Has anyone else gotten/played this, and can tell me if there are those "tons of games" out there to play, for free? OR are the only ones really out there the $5-$10 additional downloads?


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 24, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/286160/


----------



## Frick (Sep 24, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I wanted to get in on the GoG version, but something told me they weren't reliable enough to keep from screwing the DRM-free community. Sure enough, screwed the DRM-free community.



What do you mean?


----------



## GLD (Sep 25, 2016)

9/24-9/25  Newegg subscriber deals, Fallout 4 PC, Doom PC, Far Cry Primal PC all $20 with subscriber code. Star Wars Battlefront PC $15 w/code, plus some others and in PS4/Xbox versions.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2016)

*Iceberg Publisher Weekend, up to 85% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/iceberg/*


----------



## manofthem (Sep 26, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 79212



Nice deal in there on Alien Isolation collection pack. The sale price of $12.50 used to get you the base game only, but now it's getting you the collection with all the DLC as well. Oh, that's so worth it!


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 26, 2016)

BF1 is 22% off on Greenman Gaming when you log in.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 26, 2016)

Another round of games added to GOG Connect including Two Worlds and X Rebirth:
https://www.gog.com/connect


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 26, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=15246287011


Amazon taking 20% off a bunch of gaming items, but you need to make sure it's sold and fulfilled by Amazon. Includes stuff like a logitech G402 mours and Logitech G410 keyboard...



Spoiler






HyperX Cloud Revolver Gaming Headset for PC & PS4...
Kingston
_4.3 out of 5 stars_(130)
Price: $116.99
You Save: $3.00 (3%)
In Stock



Razer Mamba Tournament Edition - Professional Grade...
Razer
_4.0 out of 5 stars_(1132)
Price: $79.93
You Save: $10.06 (11%)
In Stock



CybertronPC CLX SET 1060S High Performance Gaming...
CybertronPC
Be the first to review this item
Price: $1,999.99
Available for Pre-order



Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition Chroma Clicky...
Razer
_4.4 out of 5 stars_(1902)
Price: $139.99
You Save: $132.79 (49%)
In Stock



Transcend 256GB MLC SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5" Solid State...
Transcend
_4.7 out of 5 stars_(705)
Price: $84.97
In stock but may require an extra 1-2 days to process.



NETGEAR Nighthawk X4 Ultimate Gaming Router - AC2350...
Netgear
_4.3 out of 5 stars_(260)
Price: $219.99
In Stock



SteelSeries Stratus XL, Bluetooth Wireless Gaming...
SteelSeries
_4.4 out of 5 stars_(325)
Price: $55.08
You Save: $4.91 (8%)
In Stock



TP-Link AC1750 Wi-Fi Range Extender w/ Gigabit...
TP-LINK
_3.9 out of 5 stars_(4075)
Price: $98.94
You Save: $156.04 (61%)
In Stock



Ballistix Sport LT 32GB Kit (16GBx2) DDR4 2400 MT/s...
Crucial
_4.9 out of 5 stars_(196)
Price: $132.99
You Save: $27.00 (17%)
In Stock



Corsair Vengeance K65 Compact Mechanical Gaming...
Corsair
_4.5 out of 5 stars_(188)
Price: $69.99
You Save: $20.00 (22%)
In stock on September 29, 2016



Corsair Gaming M65 FPS Gaming Mouse, Aircraft-Grade...
Corsair
_4.4 out of 5 stars_(87)
Price: $39.99
You Save: $15.00 (27%)
In Stock



Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury FPS Gaming Mouse with...
LogiMouse
_4.4 out of 5 stars_(580)
Price: $39.02
You Save: $20.97 (35%)
In Stock



MSI GS72 Stealth Pro 4K-202 17.3" 4K DISPLAY SLIM...
MSI
_3.9 out of 5 stars_(18)
Price: $1,889.99
You Save: $259.01 (12%)
In Stock



G.SKILL RIPJAWS KM780R RGB Mechanical Gaming...
G.Skill
_4.2 out of 5 stars_(36)
Price: $134.99
You Save: $5.00 (4%)
In Stock



Toshiba OCZ Trion 150 120GB 2.5" 7mm SATA III...
Toshiba OCZ
_4.6 out of 5 stars_(313)
Price: $43.30
You Save: $1.69 (4%)
In Stock
AllComputersHeadsetsKeyboardsMiceComponentsNetworking
Sort by: 





Product details
NETGEAR 8-Port Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Mbps Switch (GS308-100PAS)
 (833)
$34.99 $25.99 






Product details
Ballistix Sport LT 32GB Kit (16GBx2) DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) DIMM 288-Pin - BLS2K16G4D240FSE (Red)
 (195)
$159.99 $132.99 






Product details
Corsair Gaming M65 FPS Gaming Mouse, Aircraft-Grade Aluminum, 8200 DPI
 (87)
$54.99 $39.99 






Product details
CybertronPC CLX SET 1060S High Performance Gaming PC - Liquid-Cooled Overclocked Intel i7-6700K 4.5GHz, 16GB DDR4 2400MHz, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5, 240GB SSD, 2TB HDD, MS Windows 10 Home
$1,999.99 






Product details
Cooler Master Devastator II - Blue LED Gaming Keyboard & Mouse Combo Bundle (SGB-3030-KKMF1-US)
 (246)
$60.14 $29.99 






Product details
HyperX Cloud Revolver Gaming Headset for PC & PS4 (HX-HSCR-BK/NA)
 (130)
$116.99 






Product details
NETGEAR Nighthawk X4 AC2200 WiFi Range Extender (EX7300)
 (860)
$169.99 $149.99 






Product details
Ballistix Sport LT 8GB Kit (4GBx2) DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) SODIMM 260-Pin Memory - BLS2K4G4S240FSD
 (16)
$46.78 






Product details
G.SKILL RIPJAWS MX780 Gaming Mouse
 (30)
$59.99 $47.99 






Product details
MSI GS72 Stealth Pro 4K-202 17.3" 4K DISPLAY SLIM GAMING LAPTOP NOTEBOOK GTX 970M i7-6700HQ 16GB 256GB SSD+1TB
 (18)
$2,149.00 $1,889.99 






Product details
Corsair Vengeance K65 Compact Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
 (188)
$89.99 $69.99 






Product details
Logitech G35 7.1-Channel Surround Sound Gaming Headset
 (1,368)
$129.99 $61.59 






Product details
NETGEAR Nighthawk X4 Ultimate Gaming Router - AC2350 4X4 MU-MIMO Dual Band WiFi Gigabit Router (R7500v2) with Open Source Support
 (260)
$219.99 






Product details
Ballistix Sport LT 8GB Single DDR4 2400 MT/s (PC4-19200) SODIMM 260-Pin Memory - BLS8G4S240FSD
 (16)
$42.99 $33.99 






Product details
Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury FPS Gaming Mouse with High Speed Fusion Engine (910-004069)
 (580)
$59.99 $39.00 






Product details
G.SKILL RIPJAWS KM780R MX Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Cherry MX Blue
 (36)
$109.99 






Product details
ROCCAT KAVE XTD Stereo Premium Gaming Headset, Black
 (19)
$79.99 $61.92 






Product details
TP-Link AC1750 Wi-Fi Range Extender w/ Gigabit Ethernet Port (RE450)
 (4,073)
$254.98 $98.94 






Product details
Toshiba OCZ Trion 150 120GB 2.5" 7mm SATA III Internal Solid State Drive TRN150-25SAT3-120G
 (313)
$43.30 






Product details
Razer Diamondback - Chroma Ambidextrous Gaming Mouse
 (1,131)
$89.99 $54.99 






Product details
G.SKILL RIPJAWS KM780R MX Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Cherry MX Red
 (36)
$109.99 $99.99 






Product details
ROCCAT SYVA High Performance In-Ear Gaming Headset, Black
 (19)
$29.99 $25.96 






Product details
TP-Link AC1900 Desktop Dual Band Wi-Fi Range Extender w/ 5 Gigabit Ethernet Ports (RE580D)
 (4,075)
$149.99 $109.99 






Product details
Transcend 256GB MLC SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5" Solid State Drive 370 (TS256GSSD370S)
 (705)
$84.97 






Product details
Razer Mamba RZ01-01360100-R3U1 Professional Grade Chroma 16,000 DPI Sensor Ergonomic Gaming Mouse - eSports Wireless
 (1,132)
$149.99 $142.20 






Product details
G.SKILL RIPJAWS KM780R RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Cherry MX Red
 (36)
$134.99 






Product details
SteelSeries Siberia 350 Gaming Headset - White (formerly Siberia v3 Prism)
 (367)
$119.99 






Product details
TP-Link AC5400 Wireless Wi-Fi Tri-Band Gigabit Router (Archer C5400)
 (4,220)
$589.38 $282.84 






Product details
Razer Mamba Tournament Edition - Professional Grade Chroma Ergonomic Gaming Mouse - World's Best 16,000 DPI Sensor - eSport Performance
 (1,131)
$89.99 $79.93 






Product details
iBuyPower Mechanical Keyboard with Custom Red Switches (iBP-MEK1)
$69.99 






Product details
Turtle Beach - Ear Force Stealth 450 Fully Wireless with DTS Headphone:X 7.1 Surround Sound PC Gaming Headset
 (214)
$129.95 $113.99 






Product details
ROCCAT KONE Pure Core Performance Gaming Mouse, Black
 (191)
$69.99 $59.99 






Product details
Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum RGB Tenkeyless Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (920-007731)
 (47)
$129.99 $103.80 






Product details
SteelSeries Rival 100, Optical Gaming Mouse - Black
 (451)
$39.99 $34.00 






Product details
MasterKeys Lite L Combo RGB Keyboard and Mouse, Mem-chanical Switches and Zoned Brilliant RGB lighting
 (246)
$72.98






Product details
SteelSeries Rival 700 Gaming Mouse, OLED Display, Tactile Alerts, 16000 CPI, Multicolor - Black
 (451)
$99.99 






Product details
MasterKeys Pro L with Intelligent RGB and CHERRY MX Brown Switches
 (24)
$169.99 $158.80 






Product details
SteelSeries Stratus XL, Bluetooth Wireless Gaming Controller for Windows + Android, Samsung Gear VR, HTC Vive, and Oculus
 (325)
$59.99 $55.08 






Product details
MasterKeys Pro L with Intelligent White LED, Cherry MX Brown Switches, Multiple Lighting Modes and 100% Layout
 (24)
$109.99 






Product details
MasterKeys Pro S with Intelligent RGB and CHERRY MX Brown Switches
 (24)
$139.99 $129.99 






Product details
Razer BlackWidow Tournament Edition Chroma Clicky Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - Detachable Cord - RGB Lighting
 (1,902)
$272.78 $139.99 






Product details
Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth 2016 - Backlit Quiet Mechanical Gaming Keyboard with 10 Key Rollover
 (1,902)
$109.19 






Product details
ROCCAT ISKU Blue Key Illuminated Gaming Keyboard, Black
 (175)
$89.99 $69.99 






Product details
ROCCAT SOVA ROC-12-151-AM Membrane Gaming Lapboard, Black
$149.99 






Product details
ROCCAT Suora - Frameless Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
 (1)
$99.99 






Product details
SteelSeries Apex M500 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
 (175)
$193.92 $88.49 







*



*
*



[\spoiler]
*


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## peche (Sep 27, 2016)

they make a game sale, because of Back to school?
Lolz... so the kids would skip or  leak school for gaming!
well played!


----------



## BiggieShady (Sep 27, 2016)

peche said:


> they make a game sale, because of Back to school?
> Lolz... so the kids would skip or  leak school for gaming!
> well played!


in preparation for broketober


----------



## peche (Sep 27, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> in preparation for broketober


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2016)

SPAZ2, Early Access, on sale for $13.39
http://store.steampowered.com/app/252470/


----------



## Pluffy (Sep 28, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=15246287011
> 
> 
> Amazon taking 20% off a bunch of gaming items, but you need to make sure it's sold and fulfilled by Amazon. Includes stuff like a logitech G402 mours and Logitech G410 keyboard...
> ...


I never really owned any Logitech products, I mostly own stuff from Corsair because I love their mice. After reading this article on Logitech I am thinking of buying some Logitech products for my little cousin who recently built a PC


----------



## Kursah (Sep 28, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> SPAZ2, Early Access, on sale for $13.39
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/252470/



I've been eyeballing this.

Currently enjoying Starpoint Gemini Warlords EA and Void Destroyer 2 EA.... but SPAZ2 looks like a more lighthearted and visually fun experience compared to those two...


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## xvi (Sep 29, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 79396


Lot of games I like in that bundle. I already own some of those games, but it's tempting to pick it up for the extra keys just to hand out.

Edit: Well, I've only played Awesomenauts extensively, which I liked. Haven't actually had the chance to sit down and play Ghost in the Shell, but I'd really like to.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2016)

Fig.co has finally started funding games again.

Now: Make Sail - Steer your [sail boat] creations through advanced water and wind simulations.  Survive an ocean of storms and beasts to find better parts for better boats.

Oct. 5: Wasteland 3 - Wasteland 3 will be a party-based roleplaying game with an emphasis on deep reactivity, replayability, and strategic combat.  It will be playable in single player and synchronous/asynchronous multiplayer, and released on Windows, Mac, Linux, PlayStation 4, and Xbox One.

Oct. 11: Trackless - Trackless is an exploration game from Aubrey Serr (Overgrowth) where you play a Seeker - someone who as undertaken a journey to the artifact called The Object. You will use your wits to face a series of trials, and search for the truth behind this monolith.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Fig.co has finally started funding games again.
> 
> Now: Make Sail - Steer your [sail boat] creations through advanced water and wind simulations.  Survive an ocean of storms and beasts to find better parts for better boats.
> 
> ...


I saw Wasteland 3 on RPS, kinda ticked off that they didn't bother to notify their Kickstarters what or where they were doing.... Not sure about the Fig option. Gotta say I like the investor option, but looking at some of their earlier projects, it looks like they might not have gone so well....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2016)

They'll probably send out a Kickstarter email the day it launches on Fig (October 5).

Most of the projects on Fig did get funded.  Investing has a minimum: for Consortium: The Tower, $250; for Make Sail: $1000.

Developer gets 97.3% of pledges (2.7% to transaction fees) and 100% of investments.  Investors are paid based on units sold and revenue that raises.  Fig itself gets paid by investing.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They'll probably send out a Kickstarter email the day it launches on Fig (October 5).
> 
> Most of the projects on Fig did get funded.  Investing has a minimum: for Consortium: The Tower, $250; for Make Sail: $1000.


yeah, I saw the Sail minimum, and the others I checked were also at $1k, so I incorrectly assumed _all_ required that for an investment min. If inXile comes at us with a $350 or $500, I might be tempted....


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 79396



I'm interested in Massive Chalice, is it worth it? Anyone played it?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 29, 2016)

It's interesting and has a great soundtrack.  That said, it's a pretty basic game, gameplay wise.  It drops you on a turn-based map and you basically got to find all the baddies and kill them, rince and repeat until the end where it becomes a wave-based defense map.  What's unique about it is the lineage/aging system that also adds a time pressure.  There's four basic linages that have different combat abilities.  In my game, I accidentally killed off one of the linages very early in the game because there were no male houses with it.  In my case, that didn't matter because one of the other houses turned out to be super over powered.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 29, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/codemasters_weekend/
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/steamhardwareaccessories/?snr=1_41_4__42


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 30, 2016)

Both the standard version and the deluxe version of Civilization 6 are 22% off ($46.79 and $62.57 respectively) on Greenman Gaming (after you log in).


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 30, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They'll probably send out a Kickstarter email the day it launches on Fig (October 5).
> 
> Most of the projects on Fig did get funded.  Investing has a minimum: for Consortium: The Tower, $250; for Make Sail: $1000.
> 
> Developer gets 97.3% of pledges (2.7% to transaction fees) and 100% of investments.  Investors are paid based on units sold and revenue that raises.  Fig itself gets paid by investing.


https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/20...-can-be-investors-says-regulator/#more-402217


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2016)

DOOM is 50% off atm  http://store.steampowered.com/app/379720/


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 1, 2016)

*Shadow Warrior Franchise, up to 90% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/shadow-warrior/*
*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## manofthem (Oct 4, 2016)

I thinking about picking up the Ninja Turtles game Out of the Shadows, on Steam sale for $7.50. Reviews are pretty bad but mostly condemning it's lack of online multi and coop, which doesn't bother me at all. Still debating... 

Actually I think it was the newer Turtles game that I was interested in but that's far more expensive still...


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 4, 2016)

Newegg and WD giving a away a "$5000" cooled gamer.  1 entry per day for a month-ish. For some reason, my first entry says "Entry limit exceeded", but we'll see tomorrow.  Good luck 

http://promotions.newegg.com/Sweeps...c=SNC-Facebook-_-NA-_-Sweeps-WD-StoreNGo-_-NA
_
"Someone will be taking home a $5,000 custom liquid-cooled PC with 12TB of WD storage, a brand new 2016 Vespa Primavera, & a $1,000 American Express Gift Card. Others will have a chance to win 8TB WD MyCloud EX2 Ultra personal NAS' or WD swag bags including 3TB My Passport Ultra external HDDs._"


----------



## Ithanul (Oct 4, 2016)

Stares at prizes.  Hell, I be happy with the Moped.  Stares evil like at it.  Hmmm, I wonder if you can super charge or turbo that.

Huh, I got the same error as you.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 4, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Stares at prizes.  Hell, I be happy with the Moped.  Stares evil like at it.  Hmmm, I wonder if you can super charge or turbo that.
> 
> Huh, I got the same error as you.


I got on a chat, where they disconnected me first, put me "on hold" the second time until I forgot I was chatting, and when I went back to the page, pissed off, it told me I had to refresh the page, as it had changed. It then allowed me to enter


----------



## Ithanul (Oct 4, 2016)

Alright.  Seems to be working now.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 4, 2016)

Ithanul said:


> Alright.  Seems to be working now.



Yep, I can also confirm that. 

Thanks a ton @Ahhzz for sharing brother!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2016)

Company of Heroes 10th anniversary on Humble Bundle:
https://www.humblebundle.com/company-of-heroes-10th-anniversary


----------



## pigulici (Oct 4, 2016)

I wonder , if I buy all, it give me 1 key for all Coh? I already have most of them...


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Company of Heroes 10th anniversary on Humble Bundle:
> https://www.humblebundle.com/company-of-heroes-10th-anniversary





click image for moar info~!!

Regards,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2016)

pigulici said:


> I wonder , if I buy all, it give me 1 key for all Coh? I already have most of them...


Four keys:

Company of Heroes, Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts, Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor, Company of Heroes 2 - The Western Front Armies: Oberkommando West
Company of Heroes 2 - The Western Front Armies: US Forces, Company of Heroes 2, Company of Heroes 2 - Case Blue Mission Pack, Company of Heroes 2 - Southern Fronts Mission Pack, Company of Heroes 2 - Victory at Stalingrad Mission Pack
Company of Heroes 2 - The British Forces, Company of Heroes 2 - Ardennes Assault, Company of Heroes 2 - Ardennes Assault: Fox Company Rangers 
Company of Heroes 2 - Exclusive Skins Pack
I verified, it includes everything for both games at $10 level.


----------



## peche (Oct 4, 2016)

also: 




There are some quite interesting titles! take a watch!

Regards,


----------



## pigulici (Oct 4, 2016)

So , I still don't understand, if I give 10$ I will have 3 keys(1 for each tier) or 1 key?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2016)

Four separate keys to either redeem on Steam or gift.

Tier actually makes sense because when redeemed, the description was T1, T2, T3, T4 respectively.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 5, 2016)

Wasteland 3 Fig campaign went live:
https://www.fig.co/campaigns/wasteland-3#about

$25 for the game...while supplies last.  Fig only accepts credit cards.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 79729



Already grabbed it, now rocking 3425 games thanks to these bundles.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 6, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Already grabbed it, now rocking 3425 games thanks to these bundles.


/Reported due to being completely unstable!!!


----------



## peche (Oct 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 79729


well i was expecting better games

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2016)

peche said:


> well i was expecting better games
> 
> Regards,



Sorry

better next time @peche


----------



## peche (Oct 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Sorry
> 
> better next time @peche


dont even worry for a second! lets continue sharing hot bundles, sales and mooooar great offers!



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Dying Light: The Following - Enhanced Edition, 50% Off*
*http://store.steampowered.com/app/239140/*
*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 6, 2016)

*Groupees: Build a Bundle 21
*
https://groupees.com/bab21

CHOOSE 2 TO 8 BELOW TO BUILD YOUR BUNDLE


*Cornerstone: The Song of Tyrim - *
Steam, Windows, OSX, Linux

*Ticks Tales- *
Steam, Windows, OSX, Linux

*Drive Megapolis- *
Steam, Windows

*Spirit of War- *
Steam, Windows, OSX

*Warriors Wrath- *
Steam, Windows

*Galactic Inheritors - *
Steam, Windows

*Hover Hazard - *
DRM-Free, Windows

*Mystic Defense - *
DRM-Free, Windows


----------



## peche (Oct 6, 2016)

click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 6, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bandainamcoweekend


----------



## peche (Oct 6, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bandainamcoweekend


i've had great times watching Dragon ball z, but have 0 great times playing it, its not the kinda game i like, what about all people here? do you enjoy DBz games as you might have enjoyed TV series?

Regards,


----------



## jormungand (Oct 7, 2016)

peche said:


> i've had great times watching Dragon ball z, but have 0 great times playing it, its not the kinda game i like, what about all people here? do you enjoy DBz games as you might have enjoyed TV series?
> 
> Regards,


PS2 DBZ budokai 3 my fav. even though anime is anime the game is just a gadget to enjoy more what we love of dbz..... fights!!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 7, 2016)

The original Dungeon Keeper is free On the House:
https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 7, 2016)

peche said:


> i've had great times watching Dragon ball z, but have 0 great times playing it, its not the kinda game i like, what about all people here? do you enjoy DBz games as you might have enjoyed TV series?
> 
> Regards,


dragon ball z 
first time hear it


----------



## peche (Oct 7, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> dragon ball z
> first time hear it


really ?


Spoiler: DGz


----------



## jormungand (Oct 7, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> dragon ball z
> first time hear it


The word ( ANIME) sounds to you????


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2016)

peche said:


> click image for moar info!
> 
> Regards,



Black Death is on my Steam wishlist, but I don't think I want to buy into an Early Access game. I understand the idea, but it also seems fundementally flawed to me. It feels like it in essence is a neverending beta/alpha.

Anyway, Spintires for €9.99.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 7, 2016)

jormungand said:


> The word ( ANIME) sounds to you????


i know anime but i am not much into it. too old to getting started


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2016)

ne6togadno said:


> i know anime but i am not much into it. too old to getting started



It's like cartoons, but it makes you annoying.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2016)

https://www.gog.com/promo/20161007_...61007_weekend_promo_ea_collection&utm_term=EN

SMACX for €2. And some other stuff.

(That's Sid Meiers Alpha Centauri with Expansion for you heathens, ironically Sid Meier didn't have that much to do with it iirc)


----------



## manofthem (Oct 8, 2016)

A bit of a sale on some old EA games at GOG. 

This is my Old-Epic-Goodness choice: Medal of Honor: Allied Adssault War Chest for *$4*


----------



## GLD (Oct 8, 2016)

Don't forget about GamesDeal.com. I just got Rise Of The Tomb Raider Deluxe Edition for under $32. It says 20 year celebration edition, but I got sent a Steam code for the Deluxe version, that is $90 every where else
http://www.gamesdeal.com/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-20-year-celebration-pc.html

Mafia III is $36 on GamesDeal atm.


----------



## THE_EGG (Oct 8, 2016)

BundleStars have Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY Edition for $4.99. If you missed the $7.49 deal on HumbleBundle last month, I'd grab this one. 
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-bundle


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Bandai Namco publisher weekend:
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bandainamcoweekend*

Oct. 6-10


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 8, 2016)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/392110?snr=1_41_4__42


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2016)

Beyond Good & Evil by UBI will be available for free on October 12. Don't forget to check uplay


And here's a chance to win some games from bundlestars:


----------



## peche (Oct 10, 2016)

Quite great deals have been this weekend! hope everyone took advantage of it!
Regards,


----------



## peche (Oct 11, 2016)

click image for moar info of this bundle!

Regards,


----------



## okidna (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi guys, Steam just decided to gift my account with 75% Off coupon for *Ori and the Blind Forest : Definitive Edition* despite the fact that I already owned the game. If someone interested in buying the game please let me know (I think the coupon works globally), I'll send you the coupon.

Already taken, thank you very much.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2016)

http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience/giveaways?ncid=so-fac-gf30rdpmgw1-544

"
*Sign Up For GeForce Experience 3.0 and Get Rewarded*
_Just by being a member of the GeForce Experience community you’ll have access to great giveaways, from game codes to graphics cards!
_
*Current Giveaway*
_This October we’ll be giving away codes for the indie hit, Dead By Daylight, worth $200,000, to registered GeForce Experience 3.0 gamers at random. Dead by Daylight is a multiplayer horror game in which one player takes on the role of the savage Killer, and four players play as Survivors, trying to escape the Killer and avoid an unsavory demise.
_
*What Do I Need To Do To Be Eligible?*
_Just log in to GFE 3.0 and enjoy! We’ll notify select winners via email._
"


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 12, 2016)

Beyond Good & Evil for free as part of the Ubi 30 event:
https://club.ubisoft.com


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 12, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience/giveaways?ncid=so-fac-gf30rdpmgw1-544
> 
> "
> *Sign Up For GeForce Experience 3.0 and Get Rewarded*
> ...




That's the digital equivalent to a man in a dark van with tinted windows offering candy to children  if they get in

 I wonder if Nvidia is offering puppies too


----------



## peche (Oct 12, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I wonder if Nvidia is offering puppies too


if they offer me a bristish bulldog puppy i'll totally acept and signup for all their craps...

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## peche (Oct 14, 2016)

i hate Prepurchases...


----------



## Drone (Oct 14, 2016)

A chance to win FPS/action collection from Bundle Stars


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Midweek Madness - the DOOM Franchise, up to 50% Off*
*http://store.steampowered.com/sale/doom/*
*Offer ends Tuesday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

Click on image for moar details!
Fallout, doom and plenty moar franchises on sale!

Regards,


----------



## NightOfChrist (Oct 20, 2016)

One of my favorite games, *Ryse: Son of Rome*, is currently *75%* off ($4.99).
The discount lasts for 7 days.

Click here more discounts in *Bundle Stars*.


----------



## pigulici (Oct 21, 2016)

*THE WITCHER 3 GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION, HEARTS OF STONE, BLOOD AND WINE AND MORE*
*3D, 11H LEFT*
*https://www.gog.com/promo/20161020_special_promo_witcher_9th_anniversary*


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## peche (Oct 21, 2016)

almost bethesda sale! great titles including Fallout, Doom and others! click image for moar info!




Game, DLC's & moar, click image for further info!




click image for further info! 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2016)

Perhaps a little scary action for you 








And I think I can safely recommend this Sale item below.  $.49 well spent for me but I don't know if it's the same everytime.  You get 4 games, and 1 of mine happened to be Lifeless, so it looks pretty decent.


----------



## aasim1111 (Oct 25, 2016)

GLD said:


> Don't forget about GamesDeal.com. I just got Rise Of The Tomb Raider Deluxe Edition for under $32. It says 20 year celebration edition, but I got sent a Steam code for the Deluxe version, that is $90 every where else
> http://www.gamesdeal.com/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-20-year-celebration-pc.html
> 
> Mafia III is $36 on GamesDeal atm.




Is games deal secure and legit. Game prices are way lower than other sites


----------



## peche (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> Is games deal secure and legit. Game prices are way lower than other sites


"Gamesdeal now mediates games for Steam. Why not buy from us? We offer games sell on steam at an even cheaper price, fast and secure!"

Sounds gray market to me.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 26, 2016)

GTA V for $36 on Steam. Also I believe the Steam Halloween Sale begins Friday at 1:00 EST.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2016)

*Time limited offer. Ends in 2 days.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2016)

Have no idea when I'm gonna play it... But I just had to buy Alien Isolation The Collection for just under 10 Euros..
I didn't buy The Witcher Wild Hunt last time, but i guess I will with a next sale...
I'm kind of a game hoarder...


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 80600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already have the base


P4-630 said:


> Have no idea when I'm gonna play it... But I just had to buy Alien Isolation The Collection for just under 10 Euros..
> I didn't buy The Witcher Wild Hunt last time, but i guess I will with a next sale...
> I'm kind of a game hoarder...




I already have the base game. Do they send several different keys for all the "collection", or is it just a single key?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Do they send several different keys for all the "collection", or is it just a single key?



It is one single key including all DLC and Season Pass


----------



## GLD (Oct 30, 2016)

aasim1111 said:


> Is games deal secure and legit. Game prices are way lower than other sites



I have bought 3 games from them, no problems. 2 Call Of Duty titles and Rise Of The Tomb Raider 20 year celebration edition. All work fine on my Steam. I'll buy from them again.


----------



## peche (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, a quite different bundle, a software bundle, which also includes a antivirus and plenty moar useful software, click image below for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2016)

*Firewatch* is a Steam sale, $12. I definitely want to get it, but I'm waiting til I have more time to get into it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> *Firewatch* is a Steam sale, $12. I definitely want to get it, but I'm waiting til I have more time to get into it.



It's not a long game. It's 8-10 hours IIRC.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2016)

Great Wednesdayfor everyone here! 



Some space games, and also mythical adventures! click image for moar info!



Also here are moar great titles for filling up your games library! click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## okidna (Nov 3, 2016)

Little Big Adventure 2 for *FREE *at GOG : https://www.gog.com/game/little_big_adventure_2


----------



## pigulici (Nov 3, 2016)

Also on www.gog.com it is a big sale...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 3, 2016)

pigulici said:


> Also on www.gog.com it is a big sale...



Yep, the Fall Sale, which means deep discounts!  That means in less than a month the Steam Fall Sale will drop.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 3, 2016)

okidna said:


> Little Big Adventure 2 for *FREE *at GOG : https://www.gog.com/game/little_big_adventure_2



Thanks! 
Just claimed mine


----------



## peche (Nov 3, 2016)

pigulici said:


> Also on www.gog.com it is a big sale...


thats the monstrous Sumner sale! several titles, great prices!

Regards,


----------



## peche (Nov 3, 2016)

click image for further info! pretty great titles here!

Also:



Moar titles here, updated list from previous post! click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## denixius (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, these discounts are good, I guess. 

My friend suggested this site a while ago, and I started to follow. Now I'm suggesting TechPowerUP Forums folk.

(This is not a refer link. I just searched from low price to high price.)

https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/s...etype=all&all_cats=1&sort_by=price_asc&query=


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 8, 2016)

GOG added a bunch more titles to the Connect program (5 days remaining):
https://www.gog.com/connect


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 8, 2016)

*Humble Unreal Engine Bundle*

https://www.humblebundle.com/unreal-engine-bundle

Pay $1 (about £0.80) or more!

Killing Floor + Community Weapon Packs 1-3 and Chickenator DLC
Dangerous Golf
Shadow Complex Remastered
Pay more than the average of $3.69 (about £2.97) to also unlock!

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
ADR1FT
The Mean Greens - Plastic Warfare
Pay $10 (about £8.05) or more to also unlock!

The CullingThe Culling (Early Access)


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> *Humble Unreal Engine Bundle*
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/unreal-engine-bundle
> 
> ...




you won this time !


----------



## xvi (Nov 8, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Pay $10 (about £8.05) or more to also unlock!
> 
> The CullingThe Culling (Early Access)


Reviews are pretty bad on this, so I just beat the average.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 9, 2016)

xvi said:


> Reviews are pretty bad on this, so I just beat the average.



Ditto, been after The Vanishing of Ethan Carter for ages now, so I'm pretty chuffed!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## peche (Nov 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 80929


i hate pre-purchases, you get a full bug game, i rather to get the game a couple of months after they release the game officially that way ensures me to get a real debugged and corrected game !


----------



## xvi (Nov 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 80929


It's also 20% off for Amazon Prime members, Dishonored 2 Limited Edition.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 10, 2016)

Evoland II, $4.99 (10 hours remaining):
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/evoland-2


----------



## peche (Nov 10, 2016)

Click image for moar info!
will requiere steam login verification for redeem...




also...




Click image for moar info!





Click image for moar info!


and!





Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## peche (Nov 11, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 80993


monstrous post, inst it ?
just a joke, thanks for the info!

Regards,


----------



## Drone (Nov 11, 2016)

To celebrate the launch of Dishonored 2 and Football Manager 2017 on Bundle Stars, 10 lucky winners will get the game of their choice


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## peche (Nov 12, 2016)

@ humble store!



click image for moar info!


Also, some highlights!



Click image for moar info!



Click image for moar info!




Regards,


----------



## okidna (Nov 13, 2016)

Gone Home is free for this weekend : https://gonehome.itch.io/gonehome

It's an installer download (executable) or you can add the game to your itch.io account.


----------



## Drone (Nov 14, 2016)

Dunno where to post this:

*ZOTAC 10 Year Anniversary Special Edition*

MiniPC giveaway

Has anyone ever won anything at all?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 17, 2016)

Newegg VR giveaway.

https://unlocked.newegg.com/article...ocked-Sweeps-Intel-GearUp4VR-video-_-NA#enter




Spoiler



The main source of the brain is the $1100 i7-6900k CPU. This is the top 8-core processor, second only to the i7-6950x that’s another $500 more. The 6900k is a popular choice for big systems like this -- the single core clock can be bumped up for gaming while the rest of the cores can be tailored for video editing and the like.

For that powerful Broadwell-E CPU we need a serious motherboard, so we went with an ASUS Deluxe X99 II. The Deluxe is part of ASUS’s new Broadwell-E line of mobos -- this means 8 RAM slots, 40 PCIe lanes and buckets of fancy features like Thunderbolt 3, Aura-controlled LED headers and more.

As for graphics, we chose the ASUS ROG Strix GTX 1080. This is ASUS’s latest GPU and the current top of their portfolio. During our tests, we really liked the double PWM fan headers on the front of the card, though we’re not using them in this case build.



*8 Core Strix Infinity Build*
HIDE




CPUS / PROCESSORSIntel Core i7-6900K 20M Broadwell-E 8-Core 3.2 GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W BX80671I76900K Desktop Processor
$1099.99ADD TO CART





MOTHERBOARDSASUS X99-DELUXE II LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
$399.99ADD TO CART





COMPUTER CASESIN WIN 805 Infinity Black Aluminum / Tempered Glass ATX Mid Tower Case
$249.99ADD TO CART





VIDEO CARDS & VIDEO DEVICESASUS ROG GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX-GTX1080-A8G-GAMING 8GB 256-Bit GDDR5X PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card
$669.99ADD TO CART





LAPTOP ACCESSORIESIntel 750 Series AIC 1.2TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPEDMW012T4X1
$819.99ADD TO CART





COMPUTER ACCESSORIESEnermax ELC-LMR240-BS Liqmax II 240 / ELC-LMR240-BS / Liquid CPU Cooler 25mm Fan
$79.99ADD TO CART





MEMORYG.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Intel Z170 Platform / Intel X99 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-2400C15D-32GVR
$179.99ADD TO CART





POWER SUPPLIESRosewill Hive-850, Hive Series 850W Modular Power Supply, 80 PLUS Bronze Certified, Single +12V Rail, Intel 4th Gen CPU Ready, SLI & CrossFire Ready
$84.99ADD TO CART


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> Newegg VR giveaway.
> 
> https://unlocked.newegg.com/article...ocked-Sweeps-Intel-GearUp4VR-video-_-NA#enter
> 
> ...



Thanks but.....:

"*The Promotion is open only to legal residents of one of the fifty (50) United States and the District of Columbia who are 18 years of age or older or the age of majority in their state at the time of entry (the “Entrant”).* "


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## pigulici (Nov 21, 2016)

Aaaaand it is down, for now...


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 21, 2016)

pigulici said:


> Aaaaand it is down, for now...



LOL yeah it won't load now, just after I posted it...

Just a few minutes ago still working...


----------



## peche (Nov 21, 2016)

mystery game? sounds like a real disappointing surprise i bet...!
Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## dcf-joe (Nov 22, 2016)

PC Gamer is keeping two pages constantly updated for this Black Friday through next week, and they have some damn good deals!

PC games:  http://www.pcgamer.com/black-friday-pc-game-deals/
PC/non-pc hardware:  http://www.pcgamer.com/best-black-friday-pc-gaming-deals/


----------



## peche (Nov 22, 2016)

great start for this week!




Click image for moar info!

Also:



Great titles! click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## pigulici (Nov 22, 2016)

On gog.com , Black Friday sales:
https://www.gog.com

Also Limbo for free...


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 23, 2016)

pigulici said:


> On gog.com , Black Friday sales:
> https://www.gog.com
> 
> Also Limbo for free...


I'm not seeing Limbo for free... I see the note... but when I click, it shows it for $1.99.....


----------



## okidna (Nov 23, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm not seeing Limbo for free... I see the note... but when I click, it shows it for $1.99.....



If you have Limbo in your Steam account then you can use GOG Connect to add the game to your GOG library for free.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 23, 2016)

ahhhh... a little misleading.... They usually have free games available around now. I would have expected to see something along the lines of  "New game available on GOG Connect:  Limbo!!"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 23, 2016)

Humble Staff Picks Bundle: Nick has several good games:
https://www.humblebundle.com/nicks-staff-picks-bundle


----------



## 64K (Nov 23, 2016)

I think the Steam Autumn Sale begins today at 1:00 EST. I don't think I will buy any games even if a really good price until Friday though. There may be even better prices then and if not the Autumn Sale will still be on.


----------



## peche (Nov 23, 2016)

steam sales come to f*ck your wallet.... this time im afraid i would get a single game!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Kursah (Nov 23, 2016)

*Steam's Autumn Sale is on now!*


----------



## peche (Nov 23, 2016)

Kursah said:


> *Steam's Autumn Sale is on now!*


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## okidna (Nov 25, 2016)

ICYMI, Far Cry Blood Dragon is FREE this month at UBI30 : https://club.ubisoft.com/en-us/ubi30

And they also have something called "30 Days Of Giveaways", free game or something else for 1 month : https://30days.ubi.com/Promotion/Calendar


----------



## Drone (Nov 25, 2016)

Evil Energy giveaway PS4 pro 1TB but I guess chances are slim lol


----------



## peche (Nov 25, 2016)

so many games i want, so many games already own, no time to play them cr*p!

Regards,


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 25, 2016)

Today @ Bundle Stars...

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2016)

Half Life Complete on Green Man Gaming for $7.99 or $7.79 if you have an account. 

Included is:


Team Fortress Classic


Half-Life: Opposing Force


Half-Life


Half-Life: Blue Shift


Half-Life 2


Half-Life: Source


Half-Life 2: Deathmatch


Half-Life 2: Lost Coast


Half-Life 2: Episode One


Half-Life 2: Episode Two

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/half-life-complete/

If you have never played any of these or don't have the complete collection, this is an insane price!!!!! 

Worth every penny!


----------



## Maban (Nov 25, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Today @ Bundle Stars...
> View attachment 81359
> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal



You can get it cheaper at Gamesplanet. I paid $6.38.
https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/the...-legendary-edition-steam-key--1057-5?ref=itad


----------



## peche (Nov 25, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Half Life Complete on Green Man Gaming for $7.99 or $7.79 if you have an account.
> 
> Included is:
> 
> ...


recommended!

also:



click image for moar info, great great and too great titles!

Regards,


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 25, 2016)

Maban said:


> You can get it cheaper at Gamesplanet. I paid $6.38.
> https://uk.gamesplanet.com/game/the...-legendary-edition-steam-key--1057-5?ref=itad



Well for me the BS price is £4.29, the GP price is £4.99.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 27, 2016)

is it worth to buy battlefront now????? 
$15 plz advice!!!!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 27, 2016)

jormungand said:


> is it worth to buy battlefront now?????
> $15 plz advice!!!!



It will soon be free for Origin access subscription (3.99/month).


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2016)

Doom 67% Off
Shadow of Mordor bundle 75% Off
GTA V 50% Off
Mad Max 75% Off
Fallout 4 67% Off
Batman: Arkham Knight bundle 70% Off
SEGA MegaDrive & Genesis Classics (59 sega games bundle) 75% Off

https://www.bundlestars.com/en


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Doom 67% Off
> Shadow of Mordor bundle 75% Off
> GTA V 50% Off
> Mad Max 75% Off
> ...



These are all available directly on steam for those prices...I know this because I just purchased DOOM


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2016)

cdawall said:


> These are all available directly on steam for those prices...I know this because I just purchased DOOM



Not true for all...

Mad Max only 40% Off on steam
http://store.steampowered.com/app/234140/

Also the batman AK bundle comes with all DLC at bundlestars.
All DLC on steam is already 76 Euros....
http://store.steampowered.com/app/208650/

Maybe more differences afterall.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 27, 2016)

peche said:


> mystery game? sounds like a real disappointing surprise i bet...!
> Regards,


 It turns out to be something like the Stanley parable


----------



## cdawall (Nov 27, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Not true for all...
> 
> Mad Max only 40% Off on steam
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/234140/
> ...



Curious, oh well I am still happy with the two I looked at


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## peche (Nov 28, 2016)

*black Friday deals still active at HumbleStore! click image for moar info!

Also, sale continues with moar and moar titles!

*
Take a watch there are several sales including:



click image for moar info!




click image for moar info!




click image for moar info!




click image for moar info!




click image for moar info!




click image for moar info!



click image for moar info!

Hope you will find a great deal there!  Nice Monday for all here!



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2016)

peche said:


> *black Friday deals still active at HumbleStore! click image for moar info!
> 
> Also, sale continues with moar and moar titles!
> 
> ...



However, before buying, be sure to check the prices at other stores as well, for example, Life is Strange is at half the price at steam than at humble...
http://store.steampowered.com/app/319630/


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## pigulici (Nov 30, 2016)

On gog.com 'UPGRADE TO THE WITCHER 3: WILD HUNT - GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION' : 'special offer: -35% on the expansion packs' + Free when you own the base game and its two expansion packs!, see here:
https://www.gog.com/news/upgrade_to_the_witcher_3_wild_hunt_game_of_the_year_edition


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2016)

pigulici said:


> On gog.com 'UPGRADE TO THE WITCHER 3: WILD HUNT - GAME OF THE YEAR EDITION' : 'special offer: -35% on the expansion packs' + Free when you own the base game and its two expansion packs!, see here:
> https://www.gog.com/news/upgrade_to_the_witcher_3_wild_hunt_game_of_the_year_edition



Ok...so, I own the game and both expansion packs....what is the incentive to purchase the whole thing again for 35% off the expansion packs?

I guess I'm just confused.


----------



## pigulici (Nov 30, 2016)

Why you don't read all the info from that page?, if you have base +all dlc = you will get in a couple of days the Goty for free, if you have only the base, you can buy the dlc at -35% their price(not the whole game)...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2016)

pigulici said:


> Why you don't read all the info from that page?, if you have base +all dlc = you will get in a couple of days the Goty for free, if you have only the base, you can buy the dlc at -35% their price(not the whole game)...



I finally figured out the whole thing is free. My apology, I've been up since 5 hours earlier than I normally am.


----------



## pigulici (Nov 30, 2016)

No problem, for me it is more easy to have 1 installer than 3, so the offer it is good to me, but this also mean that Witcher 3 it is closed as content(they already told us, but I hoped for more)...they also have Darksiders: Warmastered Edition, for 4$:
https://www.gog.com/news/release_darksiders_warmastered_edition


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2016)

For the kids, or maybe even for dad!


----------



## peche (Nov 30, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> For the kids, or maybe even for dad!


i love lego minifigures, but not the games! 
lol


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 30, 2016)

*Lichdom: Battlemage 99% OFF!*

*https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal*


----------



## peche (Nov 30, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> *Lichdom: Battlemage 99% OFF!*
> 
> *https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal*


creepy sale!


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2016)

Shadow of Mordor GOTY is $5 on Gamersgate.  Seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 1, 2016)

GOG gives away neverwinternight diamond for free and 7.12 is *Assassin's Creed III *free on uplay


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2016)

Laurijan said:


> GOG gives away neverwinternight diamond for free and 7.12 is *Assassin's Creed III *free on uplay



Good find on this recent announcement that AC3 is the latest and final free game of the Ubi30 event!


----------



## Drone (Dec 1, 2016)

Ubi is pretty generous, I secretly hoped to see some AC game


----------



## HD64G (Dec 1, 2016)

Tbh, they give for free their worst one in the AC line of games... I don't nag, just pointing out the truth about AC3.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2016)

HD64G said:


> Tbh, they give for free their worst one in the AC line of games... I don't nag, just pointing out the truth about AC3.



Still a 20 Euros game though..
http://store.steampowered.com/app/208480/

I'll grab it once available.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 1, 2016)

HD64G said:


> Tbh, they give for free their worst one in the AC line of games... I don't nag, just pointing out the truth about AC3.



Being the only one I don't have though, it's a generous edition to finalize my collection.


----------



## peche (Dec 1, 2016)

new sales! 




Ready for the battle? click image for moar info!


also:






Battle stills, also race, adventure and plenty moar! click image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 1, 2016)

*Dollar Mega Bundle*
*
Includes 28 games:*

*Puzzles At Mystery Manor*
*Puzzles Under The Hill*
*The Hidden Dragon*
*Murder Mystery Adventure*
*Mystery Of Rivenhallows*
*Chess Knight 2*
*Fantastic Checkers 2*
*Mahjong Destiny*
*Mahsung Deluxe*
*Sweet Candy Mahjong*
*Mahjong Deluxe 2: Astral Planes*
*Mahjong Deluxe 3*
*Barnyard Mahjong 3*
*Kitty Cat: Jigsaw Puzzles*
*Puppy Dog: Jigsaw Puzzles*
*Fantastic 4 In A Row 2*
*Ultimate Word Search 2: Letter Boxed*
*Ludo Supremo*
*Mini Golf Mundo*
*Pepe Porcupine*
*Dessert Storm*
*Fabulous Food Truck*
*Bayla Bunny*
*Balloon Blowout*
*Block Blowout*
*Bubble Blowout*
*ABC Coloring Town*
*Where's My What?*
*https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/dollar-mega-bundle*


----------



## peche (Dec 1, 2016)

New sale !



click image for moar info! quite Great titles ! discounts ! and collections!



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2016)

peche said:


> New sale !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see any image...


----------



## peche (Dec 1, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I don't see any image...


image upload its giving hard-time in this moment, also is the post replying time and other functions!
w1zz might be working on, thanks for the update sir!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 1, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I don't see any image...




Here..... ill post it for you


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Here..... ill post it for you



Thanks!....But...


----------



## peche (Dec 1, 2016)

Fixed!


Click image for moar info! ubiweek sale!

Regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 1, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks!....But...
> 
> View attachment 81476


 It was too good to pass up I apologize


----------



## Frick (Dec 2, 2016)

Neverwinter Night Diamond is free on GOG, two days.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I don't see any image...


 I thought it was just me!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2016)

peche said:


> Fixed!
> 
> View attachment 81477
> Click image for moar info! ubiweek sale!
> ...



Bought my first game on Humblebundle, *Far Cry 4* at 14,99 Euros 


Surprisingly I was able to pay with "Ideal" , we use this a lot in our country for online payments.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Bought my first game on Humblebundle, *Far Cry 4* at 14,99 Euros
> 
> 
> Surprisingly I was able to pay with "Ideal" , we use this a lot in our country for online payments.



Congrats on your first time purchase! I had a good time with FC4 once I got into it, hope you do too.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2016)

*Indie mega bundle 98% Off 3.49€*
*This bundle includes:


The Lady
Ballistick
Centauri Sector
Chronicles of a Dark Lord Episode 1 TOF
Chronicles of a Dark Lord Episode 2 WOTA
Hidden Mysteries: Civil War
Legends of Solitaire: Curse of the Dragon
Montagues Mount
Roogoo
The Detail: Episode 1
Velocibox
Hoven the Sages Spinel
Apartment 666
A Land Fit For Heroes
Cell HD Emergence
Orburon
Paranautical Activity
Reverse Crawl
Spellweaver Vampire Overlord
The Joylancer Legendary Motor Knight
Air Guardians
Corporate Lifestyle Simulator
Huntsman: The Orphanage
Barrow Hill: Curse of the Ancient Circle
Red Goblin: Cursed Forest
Three Dead Zed
*
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/indie-mega-bundle/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Corporate Lifestyle Simulator



Oh my......who would make such a thing? 

Makes me want to look it up now, just to see if it really is !


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Congrats on your first time purchase! I had a good time with FC4 once I got into it, hope you do too.



I hope I didnt confuse you with what I said. I meant it was my first purchase at humblebundle!  I have purchased from other stores before.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I thought it was just me!




i couldnt pass up the opportunity to be a masshole


----------



## manofthem (Dec 2, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I hope I didnt confuse you with what I said. I meant it was my first purchase at humblebundle!  I have purchased from other stores before.



No, I understood you. Anyone that post as many sales as you must have made a good deal of purchases.


----------



## purplekaycee (Dec 3, 2016)

i guess the next steam sales is starting on the 22nd of December?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Maban (Dec 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 81670


You can also add all three STALKERs from Steam via key. I think there's more games eligible but I'm too tired at the moment to look.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Daedalic Weekend Deal - Up to 90% Off*


Deponia Doomsday - 50% Off
Crazy Machines 3 - 25% Off
Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun - 10% Off
Memoria - 85% Off
Blackguards - 90% Off
and Many More

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time

http://store.steampowered.com/news/26074/


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## mastrdrver (Dec 9, 2016)

Store wide 30% on Origin including BF1 and Premium. Even Titanfall 2 is included.


----------



## peche (Dec 9, 2016)

https://club.ubisoft.com/es-MX/welcome
free game today! assasins creed iii

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 12, 2016)

*Green Man Gaming Winter Sale, up to 90% Off*


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 12, 2016)

https://unlocked.newegg.com/article...omo-Sweeps-Corsair-Crystal-VR-Rig-121116-_-NA

"
Powered by: 


*WIN A SWEET VR RIG WITH CORSAIR AND UNLOCKED!*
We're blowing up Blizzcon 2016 by giving away a killer liquid cooled Corsair gaming rig with a GTX 1080 and i7-6700k! Oh, did we mention you also get a HTC Vive and a full arsenal of Corsair peripherals? Yeah, someone's going to be happy.

"


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 12, 2016)

Star Wars Battlefront is available in the vault, Origin Access.


----------



## peche (Dec 13, 2016)

Rockstargames promo week, GTA, DLC's MAx Paine and plenty moar!


also





Regards,


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Green Man Gaming Winter Sale, up to 90% Off*
> 
> View attachment 81883


i picked up The Crew: Calling All Units for $24 CAN


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2016)

click image for moar info!


also !





Regards,


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 15, 2016)

Now you can claim all ubisoft 30 years gift games in 1 bundle with uplay. I think it only this weekend - i just got the ones i missed this way


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 15, 2016)

Laurijan said:


> Now you can claim all ubisoft 30 years gift games in 1 bundle with uplay. I think it only this weekend - i just got the ones i missed this way



Correct, only through the 18th.


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2016)

Laurijan said:


> Now you can claim all ubisoft 30 years gift games in 1 bundle with uplay. I think it only this weekend - i just got the ones i missed this way


i got assaisin creed something.. duno i dont like those games.. what else moar its for free there?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 15, 2016)

peche said:


> i got assaisin creed something.. duno i dont like those games.. what else moar its for free there?



https://club.ubisoft.com/en-US/ubi30


----------



## peche (Dec 15, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> https://club.ubisoft.com/en-US/ubi30


i guess i just claimed the crew which is the game i want to play ! thanks for all info !


----------



## flmatter (Dec 15, 2016)

I will probably get the bundle just for Rayman


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## peche (Dec 16, 2016)

flmatter said:


> I will probably get the bundle just for Rayman


cant wait this sunday just o play the crew finally !

Regards,


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 17, 2016)

Ubi store also has lots of games on sale and The Division is free for the weekend. I picked up AC Unity for 12 Euro.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 17, 2016)

Crap Daddy said:


> Ubi store also has lots of games on sale and The Division is free for the weekend. I picked up AC Unity for 12 Euro.



Now that it's been a couple years since the release and been patched and optimized, it's actually a pretty good game!  I'm playing it now and having fun.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## peche (Dec 19, 2016)

i should get all assasins creed saga, i forgot about this game...


----------



## 64K (Dec 19, 2016)

My list of games is prepared. Now I wait.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## peche (Dec 20, 2016)

64K said:


> My list of games is prepared. Now I wait.


hopping that wolfestein new order gets cheap ass! cause i'm starting that saga today!


Spoiler: Today's to do list:



1.Start Downloading Wolfestein Old blood, 
2. Arrange futsala match tonight, 
3. Get from work to play W:OB
4. Blaze a pot with friends prior futsala match
5.Get home wasted


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## peche (Dec 20, 2016)

click image for moar info! several titles


Also!





Gret titles, click imagefor moar info!

Regards,


----------



## xvi (Dec 21, 2016)

64K said:


> My list of games is prepared. Now I wait.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 21, 2016)

Today's StarDeal on Bundle Stars is *LEGO Jurassic World $5*. I had a good time with this game, maybe due to bringing me back to my childhood with the originals. Still, well worth it at this price.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## manofthem (Dec 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 82324




Using that _WINTER10_ code can get you *Dishonored 2 *for $34.46


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Free game Codemasters GRID*

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid-free-game


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> *Free game Codemasters GRID*
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid-free-game


great, now i just need project cars to be happy !

also:




Great titles!

Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 22, 2016)

peche said:


> great, now i just need project cars to be happy !
> 
> also:
> 
> ...


and for only $35  more you can have the whole game!!!



Spoiler



Includes 23 items: GRID™, GRID 2 Super Modified Pack, Grid 2, GRID 2 - GTR Racing Pack, GRID 2 - McLaren Racing Pack, GRID 2 - Headstart Pack, GRID 2 - IndyCar Pack, GRID 2 - Car Unlock Pack, GRID 2 - Drift Pack, GRID 2 - Peak Performance Pack, GRID Autosport, GRID 2 Spa-Francorchamps Track Pack, GRID 2 Bathurst Track Pack, GRID 2 Classic GRID Car Pack, GRID Autosport - Black Edition Pack, GRID Autosport - Boost Pack, GRID Autosport - Premium Garage Pack, GRID Autosport - Best of British Pack, GRID Autosport - Coupé Style Pack, GRID Autosport - Sprint Pack, GRID Autosport - Road & Track Car Pack, GRID Autosport - Touring Legends Pack, GRID Autosport - Drag Pack


----------



## X800 (Dec 22, 2016)

I got Dishonored 2 for 24.30€ including Imperial Assassins DLC


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

Ahhzz said:


> and for only $35  more you can have the whole game!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 22, 2016)

peche said:


>



You're tempted, aren't you?


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You're tempted, aren't you?


C'mon lad there is no way to ignore that bundle  
but i cannot spend moar money  need to do save for some car parts...  cr*p


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2016)

@peche 

buy Project Cars if you have the money.....dont buy that bundle


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @peche
> 
> buy Project Cars if you have the money.....dont buy that bundle


ill give a try to the game, its already downloading, lets see how it performs, thanks for the advise mate 


Regards.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @peche
> 
> buy Project Cars if you have the money.....dont buy that bundle



I got a refund from Steam from PC, I was unable to adjust my xbox360 controller properly, could not steer the cars the way I wanted, I won't buy it again...


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I got a refund from Steam from PC, I was unable to adjust my xbox360 controller properly, could not steer the cars the way I wanted, I won't buy it again...


project cars?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2016)

peche said:


> project cars?



Yeah, I had a hard time with it, cars crashing into the walls because I was unable to take tight turns for some reason.
Maybe it's better now, I don't know but I don't have it anymore.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> could not steer the cars the way I wanted,




i always blame my controller when that happens but its always my driving thats the real problem...


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah, I had a hard time with it, cars crashing into the walls because I was unable to take tight turns for some reason.
> Maybe it's better now, I don't know but I don't have it anymore.


well i have the crew and Grid, for giving a try, so if those 2 wont make me happy will try project cars, indeed your comment its truly appreciated, 


Regards.,


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> i always blame my controller when that happens but its always my driving thats the real problem...



I have tried all "best settings" that were available in the steam forum but it just didn't work out for me, GRID series and Dirt series are fine for me.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 22, 2016)

The only driving game i have tried that doesnt work well with XBOX controller is Assetto Corsa and it is exactly as you described.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The only driving game i have tried that doesnt work well with XBOX controller is Assetto Corsa and it is exactly as you described.



I wanted to buy that but I just didn't because I was afraid that it would be like Project Cars with xbox360 controller.
Anyway I have a lot of racing games now that DO work well with my controller, so I won't buy AC.


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2016)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid-free-game

GRID for free.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2016)

Frick said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/grid-free-game
> 
> GRID for free.



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...undles-giveaways.125191/page-288#post-3574005 

But it's worth mentioning again, it's a good game.


----------



## Frick (Dec 22, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...undles-giveaways.125191/page-288#post-3574005
> 
> But it's worth mentioning again, it's a good game.



Yeah saw it after I posted.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2016)

Well this Steam sale is pretty disappointing so far.


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Well this Steam sale is pretty disappointing so far.


dont tell me about it ...


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 22, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The only driving game i have tried that doesnt work well with XBOX controller is Assetto Corsa and it is exactly as you described.



Default settings for xbox controller suck so you have to tweak them.

http://www.assettocorsa.net/forum/i...-steering-setup-controller.35589/#post-734211


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

gotta confess that i hate game-pads/ controllers... i love keyboards and mice!
Lol.... 

Regards,


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 22, 2016)

Some games in the steam sales have the same discount i saw yesterday on the indiegala store XD.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 22, 2016)

peche said:


> gotta confess that i hate game-pads/ controllers... i love keyboards and mice!
> Lol....
> 
> Regards,



Each has their purpose, controllers for sports games, kb/mice for fps, and wheels for driving. I hope santa gets me one of these.


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

thesmokingman said:


> Each has their purpose, controllers for sports games, kb/mice for fps, and wheels for driving. I hope santa gets me one of these.


well .. those ones are kinda different i guess 
xD


----------



## Drone (Dec 22, 2016)

peche said:


> i should get all assasins creed saga, i forgot about this game...




http://store.ubi.com/eu/assassin-s-creed--animus-pack/584543894e01656a168b4567.html

Animus Pack (all games) -68%

But hurry up, this deal won't last long


----------



## peche (Dec 22, 2016)

Drone said:


> http://store.ubi.com/eu/assassin-s-creed--animus-pack/584543894e01656a168b4567.html
> 
> Animus Pack (all games) -68%
> 
> But hurry up, this deal won't last long





what a deal, but way too much money for spending it on games,


----------



## Drone (Dec 22, 2016)

peche said:


> what a deal, but way too much money for spending it on games,



I agree with you


----------



## AsRock (Dec 22, 2016)

peche said:


> gotta confess that i hate game-pads/ controllers... i love keyboards and mice!
> Lol....
> 
> Regards,




Me too but it be cool if it was more common to find good quality mini joysticks on a keyboard or even on a mouse as you cannot beat that analog movement.

Like it too se it more on a mouse than keyboard being left handed as it be another 15 years before it was placed well for a lefty .  Like shit you could replace the wheel with one or add one above it just like the ones found on the CH Products throttle .


----------



## xvi (Dec 23, 2016)

Project Cars and Assetto Corsa both didn't do fantastically on a gamepad, but seemed to work well with my Simraceway SRW-S1. Only issue I've had with the wheel is apparently it'll randomly corrupt its own firmware for no reason. Bought a second one to replace it, but I don't know if I'd recommend it unless you don't have enough space for a full wheel.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2016)

Batman: Arkham Knight Premium Edition $9.99
http://store.steampowered.com/app/208650/

Includes all DLCs.  About the only fantastic deal I see so far.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 23, 2016)

There are some good deal on the Square Enix store too.
I got Dragonquest Heroes for 10€ .


----------



## HD64G (Dec 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I have tried all "best settings" that were available in the steam forum but it just didn't work out for me, GRID series and Dirt series are fine for me.


Correct. I recently tried the Pagani Demo and it is awful with a gamepad. Shift and Shift 2 Unleashed devs continued their failures in making a driving game playable with a controller. Those 3 are the only ones so far to be so bad in that aspect of gameplay.


----------



## peche (Dec 23, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Me too but it be cool if it was more common to find good quality mini joysticks on a keyboard or even on a mouse as you cannot beat that analog movement.


agreed, i love my Knucker for racing games, i do enjoy so much need for speed undercover, my favorite race game !


----------



## pigulici (Dec 23, 2016)

Goodbye 2016 Sale on gog.com...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2016)

Steam is down.....
Can't even load https://steamstat.us/ ...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 23, 2016)

@peche Project Cars is 67% off on Steam......£ 7.71


----------



## peche (Dec 23, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @peche Project Cars is 67% off on Steam......£ 7.71


Great! ill take a watch in this second son! thanks a lot 

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2016)

Any feedback on whether *Far Cry Primal* is worth it for $25? Seems to be the lowest price from a reputable seller, and I'm enjoying another run through FC4 so it got me thinking...









P4-630 said:


> Steam is down.....
> Can't even load https://steamstat.us/ ...



I had trouble loading steam several times today. Finally worked later in the night, but 2 or 3 times, Steam wouldn't even open for me at all, kept giving me connectivity errors, even though everything else worked fine.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 24, 2016)

manofthem said:


> Any feedback on whether *Far Cry Primal* is worth it for $25? Seems to be the lowest price from a reputable seller, and I'm enjoying another run through FC4 so it got me thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never bothered with Primal,  looks tedious.

As for Steam over busy times better keep the password saved, then at least you be able to play offline mode .


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Drone (Dec 24, 2016)

Syberia for free if you like them on facebook. Click


----------



## peche (Dec 24, 2016)

two great games on my whishlist, well Neworder its about to be purchased!








Regards,


----------



## jormungand (Dec 24, 2016)

just bought Farcry 4 ...... gonna have it there for the time i want to jump in and chill.


----------



## DEFEATEST (Dec 25, 2016)

Insurgency is 1.99 on green man gaming and doom and others are much cheaper than steam right now. .


----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2016)

DEFEATEST said:


> Insurgency is 1.99 on green man gaming and doom and others are much cheaper than steam right now. .


i have insurgency and didnt spend so much time on it, gotta retake the game ...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Use Code: SALE10 for an extra 10% Off + a free game*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2016)

dunno if its still a desired game, but Metro redux LL, and 2033 are both $3.99 respectively. 2033 on amazon & LL on Nuuvem

decent and entertaining even replayable to a degree.

apparently on steam too, maybe not such a deal....sorry ive been out of the game for a while


----------



## 64K (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, I'm finally getting around to finishing the FEAR trilogy with FEAR 3 and about half way through and I'm disappointed with it even though I only paid $5 for it. We bitched about games being too short for so long that sometimes developers didn't add interesting content to the game. They just made the content that was there anyway a little harder so it would take a little longer to play the game or added content that sent you backtracking over the map to complete an uninteresting quest. In this game they seem to have indulged in making the content a little harder. There's nothing wrong with more challenging content but when I'm pulled out of immersion to be thinking that this is what the developer is doing then it doesn't work for me. I don't mean to give the impression that this is a hard game because none of the FEAR games are hard but it is a bit stale. Maybe something will happen in the second half of the game to change my mind but I doubt it.

You can pick up the first FEAR for $2.50 and FEAR 2 for $3.50 and FEAR 3 for $5.00

I wholeheartedly recommend the first FEAR game though as I consider it one of the best games from the 2,000s.


Edit: Just saw that DSOGaming is giving away some games on the 31st. It's not a big gaming site so maybe the odds are a little better if you enter for the drawing. For some reason it's the only PC gaming site that isn't blocked at work.

http://www.dsogaming.com/editorial/...n-our-top-10-most-optimized-pc-games-of-2016/


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 30, 2016)

rocket league code for $12, Amazon. 

On that note, big amazon digital sale today....


----------



## X800 (Dec 30, 2016)

You can get Metro Redux Bundle for 5,99€ http://store.steampowered.com/app/286690/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 31, 2016)

If you don't own Race Driver: GRID, you can pick it up on final sale for $2.99 until the end of today, and then the agreement between GOG and Codemasters ends.






You can pick it up here:  https://www.gog.com/game/race_driver_grid

This is still a good/fun game, 9 years later!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 31, 2016)

X800 said:


> You can get Metro Redux Bundle for 5,99€ http://store.steampowered.com/app/286690/



 Is there an echo in here? Jk, its a diff deal

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...undles-giveaways.125191/page-290#post-3575907

i picked up LL when i posted my post above, and have played it  bit, Love the Gasme ,but DAMN for a 4 or so year old game, it sure punishes my 970.


----------



## erixx (Dec 31, 2016)

I am halfway thru Metro redux and playing on Normal (not Hard, and no Easy exists) and there is a mission with beasts everywhere and I can't pass it after 20 or more mission reloads... AH

Grid is cool and an all-time coming back fun game!


----------



## DEFEATEST (Jan 1, 2017)

erixx said:


> I am halfway thru Metro redux and playing on Normal (not Hard, and no Easy exists) and there is a mission with beasts everywhere and I can't pass it after 20 or more mission reloads... AH
> 
> Grid is cool and an all-time coming back fun game!



Is that in a sewer? Cause thats my problem too!!


----------



## 64K (Jan 2, 2017)

erixx said:


> I am halfway thru Metro redux and playing on Normal (not Hard, and no Easy exists) and there is a mission with beasts everywhere and I can't pass it after 20 or more mission reloads... AH





DEFEATEST said:


> Is that in a sewer? Cause thats my problem too!!



Is it the level in Metro 2033 where the beasts keep popping up out of underground tunnels? If so try using the pistol. Reloading the shotgun takes too long. There is a crawl space where you can back into and then they can't attack you from both sides also. Dynamite them when there are a bunch of them together. If all else fails there is a savegame that you can get to get past where you are stuck.

http://www.cheathappens.com/16144-PC-METRO_2033_cheats

My biggest trouble was later in the game when I poked around while wearing the gas mask looking for loot and used up all my air filters.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2017)

for all assassins creed fans!




Click image for further information !


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 3, 2017)

Assassin's Creed Humble Bundle

Includes:
-AC
-AC2
-AC Brotherhood _(missing Revelations)_
-AC3 w/ Tyranny of King Washington _(missing AC4 Black Flag)_
-AC Liberation
-AC Chronicles (all three parts)
-AC Unity

Only AC, AC2, and AC Chronicles are complete from my understanding.


----------



## peche (Jan 3, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Only AC, AC2, and AC Chronicles are complete from my understanding.


agreed!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Assassin's Creed Humble Bundle
> 
> Includes:
> -AC
> ...


It gives individual UPlay keys but they are "for personal use only" as in extra keys should not be shared.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 5, 2017)

Mass Effect 2 free on Origin. 
https://www.origin.com/irl/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## SomeOne99h (Jan 5, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> Mass Effect 2 free on Origin.
> https://www.origin.com/irl/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


Oh my! I wanted that game before! thanks!!


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> Mass Effect 2 free on Origin.
> https://www.origin.com/irl/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house



And not the first game? That's a bit silly and IMO it is still not worth it.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 5, 2017)

Frick said:


> And not the first game? That's a bit silly and IMO it is still not worth it.


I dunno, never paid for it so I can't really complain.


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> I dunno, never paid for it so I can't really complain.



That's about the only price I would pay for most Bioware games these days.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 5, 2017)

Frick said:


> That's about the only price I would pay for most Bioware games these days.


Yep, the quality since Baldur's Gate 2 went downhill, tho the game is still nice, just ignoring the fact Bioware made it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2017)

Frick said:


> And not the first game? That's a bit silly and IMO it is still not worth it.


ME2 was the first to go full Origin.  ME can get a weebit bitchy trying to get everything installed and updated.  Also, they would rather give ME2 away for free because the Bioware Point DLCs are still ridiculously expensive (like $40-60 worth of DLC).


----------



## manofthem (Jan 6, 2017)

Free game on Steam: *BARRIER X*


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Last chance, games up to 90% Off at Green man.
*


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## okidna (Jan 10, 2017)

"Michelin Fan Pack" giveaway for Euro Truck Simulator 2 : http://blog.scssoft.com/2017/01/michelin-fan-pack.html








You must at least have 75 hours of playtime invested into Euro Truck Simulator 2 and also follow the usual steps (visit sites, follow on Facebook and Twitter) to get the key.

I created a dummy Twitter account just to get the key, now  I need to figure out how to delete a Twitter account


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 11, 2017)

okidna said:


> "Michelin Fan Pack" giveaway for Euro Truck Simulator 2 : http://blog.scssoft.com/2017/01/michelin-fan-pack.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## okidna (Jan 11, 2017)

night.fox said:


>



Sorry about that, I forgot to mention that there was only a limited keys available.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2017)

Latest Humble Bundle looks promising!!



it also looks pornographic... check out the poor pig below at 40 seconds... !


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> check out the poor pig below at 40 seconds... !




hahahahahahahahaa.....(they filmed that bit in Dorset)


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 12, 2017)

*Fun for the kids! Or even fun for some parents! *


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2017)

great news!
click every image for mooooar info! quite great titles ahead! 























Let the sales begin !

Regards,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 12, 2017)

Again? The last sale didn't even end a month ago.  WTF?


----------



## X800 (Jan 12, 2017)

You can get Dirt showdown on Humble bundle https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-showdown-free-game


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Again? The last sale didn't even end a month ago.  WTF?


just got the mail, and sale still on


----------



## IceScreamer (Jan 12, 2017)

It's probably being pulled from Steam, just like GRID and Dirt3 were.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 12, 2017)

X800 said:


> You can get Dirt showdown on Humble bundle https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-showdown-free-game




Thank you for the heads up on that ,much appreciated.

Myself and a couple of kids just redeemed our free copies


----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Thank you for the heads up on that ,much appreciated.
> 
> Myself and a couple of kids just redeemed our free copies


i just did, forgot to mention that free game  on my post!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Laurijan (Jan 14, 2017)

Dirt Showdown free on humble bundle
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-showdown-free-game


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Jan 17, 2017)

*Alien Isolation *Collection for *$11.49* on BundleStars.





Collection includes:

Alien: Isolation
Alien: Isolation - Corporate Lockdown
Alien: Isolation - Crew Expendable
Alien: Isolation - Last Survivor
Alien: Isolation - Safe Haven
Alien: Isolation - Season Pass
Alien: Isolation - Trauma
Alien: Isolation – The Trigger
Alien: Isolation: - Lost Contact



Also on Bundles Stars, *Metro Bundle $6*







*Zombie Army Trilogy* *$13.49*





All fun games!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2017)

*Humble Bundle Winter Sale*


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2017)

Grey Goo for €6.99 on the Humble Winter Sale.

Also the current Humble Bundle gives you Homeworld Remastered Collection at $10.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 25, 2017)

Grey Goo and HW Remastered are both good fun too! I haven't played either in some time though. I do need to check out HW Remastered now that Complex 10 has been released. Grey Goo has a solid campaign and is a fun old-school-style RTS!

Bundlestars is having a Lunar New Year Sale!


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 25, 2017)

Swat 4: Gold Edition is finally available to purchase digitally. GOG has it for $10:  https://www.gog.com/game/swat_4_gold_edition

The No One Lives Forever 1 and 2 are available for free, with widescreen support, community patches included, works with Windows 10 here:  http://nolfrevival.tk/


----------



## Kursah (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey 4X fans, Imperium Galactica 1 and 2 are on Steam and GOG now and on sale! 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/490370/

https://www.gog.com/game/imperium_galactica_ii_alliances

I have linked to 2. It is a slightly remastered version, but so far no issues running on my Windows 10 x64 AMD and NV PC's and laptops. Been a looooong time since I've played this, and TBH I got into Tiberian Sun more at that point in time rather than empire management. But my recent 4X kick (playing Distant Worlds: Universe, Stellaris, Stars in Shadow, Sins of a Solar Empire, Star Ruler 2, and now IG2...) this fits right in there!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jan 26, 2017)

check it out! click on image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Jan 30, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 83462



Just got The Long Dark for €9.99. Some friends are speaking highly of it, and I've wanted to try it..


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2017)

Frick said:


> Just got The Long Dark for €9.99



I bought it a long time ago, didn't play it much yet.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## X800 (Jan 30, 2017)

Get X-COM for free at https://www.humblebundle.com/store/xcom-ufo-defense-free-game


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 31, 2017)

The Witcher 3 is all 40% off on steam for today only. Just picked it up myself


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 31, 2017)

FYI, GOTY has everything. If you already have the base game, Expansion Pass has both Blood and Wine and Hearts of Stone.


----------



## pigulici (Jan 31, 2017)

bubbleawsome said:


> The Witcher 3 is all 40% off on steam for today only. Just picked it up myself


On GOG.com you have same sale, just drm free...


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 31, 2017)

pigulici said:


> On GOG.com you have same sale, just drm free...


Better deal


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## peche (Feb 6, 2017)

xcom ads are everywhere now, arent they?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Feb 6, 2017)

Humble monthly gives you right away for a 12$ subscription/mo Total War: Warhammer. I promptly subscribed. More details here:

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## happita (Feb 8, 2017)

Interesting GOG weekly sale. My top 3 picks.

https://www.gog.com/promo/20170206_weekly_sale


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 9, 2017)

subbed


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Koei Tecmo Publisher Weekend, Up to 80% Off!*
*http://store.steampowered.com/sale/koei-tecmo-publisher-weekend/*


----------



## peche (Feb 9, 2017)

Click image for moar details! great titles there!

Enjoy!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 83914
> Click image for moar details! great titles there!
> 
> Enjoy!



Just got the mail and was going to post this.... You beat me!


----------



## denixius (Feb 9, 2017)

GOG.com Discounts:

These games are on my wishlist, and I receive via e-mail. 

Zeus + Poseidon (Acropolis) - $3.99
Pharaoh + Cleopatra - $3.99
Banished - $4.99
CivCity: Rome - $6.69
Caesar IV - $6.69


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 9, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 83914
> Click image for moar details! great titles there!
> 
> Enjoy!


I really can't recommend Grim Dawn enough for those that loved Diablo and its ilk. Not too sure about Crucible, I honestly haven't grabbed it yet. 
Personally, I'm a GoG type guy, but that's a solid price for a solid game, even if it is Steam-ed


----------



## peche (Feb 9, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just got the mail and was going to post this.... You beat me!


next time my friend!!

Lol



Ahhzz said:


> I really can't recommend Grim Dawn enough for those that loved Diablo and its ilk. Not too sure about Crucible, I honestly haven't grabbed it yet.
> Personally, I'm a GoG type guy, but that's a solid price for a solid game, even if it is Steam-ed


the idea its just to let people know about some deals, sorry


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 10, 2017)

peche said:


> ...
> 
> 
> the idea its just to let people know about some deals, sorry



Dude! Absolutely not knocking you, or your post ! I appreciate it, as do most who check here. I was just doing my little anarchy dance, wishing I could get the same sale on GoG    No offense intended, I promise. I also promise, that while you might not notice an actual sting from me for e few days, if it happens, it absolutely wouldn't be over posting a good deal (even a Steam one heheh) in the forums   *cheers*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 10, 2017)

Firewatch hit the $10 mark. I'll be getting it when I finally have time but not yet.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 10, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Firewatch hit the $10 mark. I'll be getting it when I finally have time but not yet.



Same boat, by the time I have the time to play it might be a $5 title


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 10, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Firewatch hit the $10 mark. I'll be getting it when I finally have time but not yet.





theonedub said:


> Same boat, by the time I have the time to play it might be a $5 title


Get it, get it....It's 10 or fewer hours. Easy peasy!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## peche (Feb 10, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Dude! Absolutely not knocking you, or your post ! I appreciate it, as do most who check here. I was just doing my little anarchy dance, wishing I could get the same sale on GoG    No offense intended, I promise. I also promise, that while you might not notice an actual sting from me for e few days, if it happens, it absolutely wouldn't be over posting a good deal (even a Steam one heheh) in the forums   *cheers*


cheers dude, also great news!





Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 10, 2017)

peche said:


> cheers dude, also great news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True!! And I have a good news/bad news scenario!

Good news! I no longer have a weekend project, scheduled to take at least 16 hours this weekend, reorganizing a network room!
Bad news! I no longer have a weekend project, scheduled to take at least 16 hours this weekend, and bringing in $5500 dollars for our business :/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 12, 2017)

Ubisoft has a lot of titles on sale through their store.  If you bought the Assassin's Creed bundle, might be a good time to grab some of the missing DLCs:
http://store.ubi.com/us/sale/

Assassin's Creed Rogue Deluxe is tempting at $22 USD.  It appears to have everything in it.  Price matches Steam's last sale in November.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## peche (Feb 14, 2017)

click image for moar info!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 14, 2017)

Every time I look at this thread my wallet gets lighter!


----------



## manofthem (Feb 14, 2017)

Bundlestars has Mad Max for $5.


----------



## THE_EGG (Feb 15, 2017)

The Star Deal on Bundlestars has *Company of Heroes 2: Master Collection for $8.99*. Note though that it will not activate in some countries - details in the link.
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/star-deal


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 15, 2017)

GOG Valentine's sale   The 70 titles most often added to people's wishlists are on sale until Feb 20. Enjoy


----------



## peche (Feb 15, 2017)

Click image for moar info & Deals!

also:

click image for moar info & details! 



Regards,


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 15, 2017)

Couple more...


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 16, 2017)

Grand Theft Auto V is 50% off this week*! This is also the last the last chance to transfer your characters and progression over from PS3 and Xbox 360 to PC.

If you have not yet brought your characters and progression over from PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360 to PC, time is running out as this will no longer be possible as of March 6th, 2017. Experience the definitive version of GTAV, which features across-the-board graphical and technical improvements to deliver a stunning new level of detail, a video editor designed for advanced movie-making inside the game, and the massively upgraded GTA Online, with access to all the latest vehicles and gameplay from our continuing series of free updates including the recent Import/Export.

*Promotion ends on Feb 21 @ 10am PST
http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Square Enix Publisher Weekend, Up to 75% Off!*
*http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenix-publisher-weekend/*


----------



## denixius (Feb 16, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 84136
> 
> *Square Enix Publisher Weekend, Up to 75% Off!*
> *http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenix-publisher-weekend/*



This is the chance. I bought Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. I'm in love with past games. Now I was waiting for discount and here it is! Now I will track the Season Pass. Next stop is Dark Souls 3 and its Season Pass.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 16, 2017)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/gauntlet-party-bundle

this is where I am... So much want to get a party pack to get people together and play. I watched the first vid, and the last few seconds, you see the Green Elf shooting an arrow, it's speeding thru the air, sure to provide devastating protection for his fellows... 


"Green Elf Shot the food!?!!"


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 84227


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...undles-giveaways.125191/page-294#post-3601882


----------



## manofthem (Feb 18, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 84227



That's a handsome list on GOG, and I'll point out that  SOMA is a steal at $10. I think I'll buy it again on GOG to have there as well; the game is pretty fantastic in many ways.


----------



## peche (Feb 18, 2017)

View attachment 84236
my this bundle be with you ! click image for maor info!






Regards,


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 18, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 84236
> my this bundle be with you ! click image for maor info!
> 
> View attachment 84237
> ...


nothing


----------



## HossHuge (Feb 18, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> nothing





peche said:


> View attachment 84236
> my this bundle be with you ! click image for maor info!
> 
> View attachment 84237
> ...


.

https://www.humblebundle.com/star-wars-3-bundle


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 22, 2017)

*Quantum Break*: Instead of buying digital version on Steam for $39.99, you can get a pretty nice boxed Collector's Edition with extensive artbook, and a real user manual for 41% off on Amazon for _*$23.59*_.  It still activates on Steam.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01K7SG0EY/?tag=tec06d-20

I bought it, and it is definitely worth it!  Production value is high, and actors, both voice and real are excellent.  Narrative is very well-written.  Combat is good fun (although confusing and hard to execute at times).


----------



## Kursah (Feb 23, 2017)

*Ashes of the Singularity: Escalation is $20* (50% off), and worth every penny!

They have decided to combine Ashes of the Singularity and Escalation into the same entity, so if you owned the original prior to this sale you get Escalation for free. If you already owned Escalation, you get a year's worth of DLC. I know a lotta folks have issues with how Stardock has handled this game and GalCiv3, but I appreciate that even when they make a less than popular decision they keep in contact directly with the devs. I love Ashes and Sins of a Solar Empire. I'm hoping sales from Ashes will help spur SoaSE 2 development if IronClad is onboard!

Anyways, Escalation is pretty damn fun and extremely pretty to watch. It is still the hardest loading game I run on any system when cranked up, but even my kid's rigs can play it at medium settings (see sig for their sys specs) or even med/high and still get respectable frames and what amounts to a still amazing looking game at 1080P. 

Any RTS fan should really look into this, Escalation brought a lot more to the table that folks wanted. Stardock listened, Brad is the man IMHO and his crew is rocking it.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2017)

*Dirt Showdown 90% Off:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/201700/*


----------



## manofthem (Feb 26, 2017)

Just stumbled upon this,* Dishonored 2* for $26.99 on GMG.  Started replaying the original last night, and it was a good time.  I'm looking forward to Dishonored 2!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 26, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Just stumbled upon this,* Dishonored 2* for $26.99 on GMG.  Started replaying the original last night, and it was a good time.  I'm looking forward to Dishonored 2!


It improves on visuals, AI, scale, and level design, with two levels being pure genius!! Also, it's easier to play low chaos and just be a shadow as well. Great fun, and 3 to 4 times the Dishonored game time.


----------



## aasim1111 (Feb 26, 2017)

Any deals on Forza horizon 3 and mafia the third for pc?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 26, 2017)

aasim1111 said:


> Any deals on Forza horizon 3 and mafia the third for pc?


Just 15% off on GreenManGaming:
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/mafia-iii/

Or if you dont mind waiting on shipping, the physical copy is extremely discounted from normal $59.99 to $17.14!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013HN3Q3E/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 26, 2017)

*Bundles ending soon
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/

The Microids Mega Bundle is definitely worth buying
https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/microids-mega-bundle-30th-anniversary*


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 26, 2017)

Just gonna sneak this in here.....

https://contests.nvidia.com/en-us/paxultimateupgrade


Spoiler



*ULTIMATE LIVING ROOM UPGRADE SWEEPSTAKES*
One lucky winner will get upgraded with an entire NVIDIA® SHIELD™ home entertainment system!

It’s everything you need to bring 4K and HDR to your living room.

It’s easy to enter. Just submit your entry below and we’ll draw winners on Sunday, March 12th.

*GRAND PRIZE*

55” UHD HDR TV
NVIDIA SHIELD 16GB
Razer Blade 14” 1060 Laptop
Razer Leviathan Sound Bar
1 Year of GeForce Now
$100 Google Play Cash
*2X RUNNERS-UP*

NVIDIA SHIELD 16GB
6 Months of GeForce Now
$50 Google Play Credit

Start Date: Friday February 24th, 2017

End Date: Sunday March 12th, 2017

*Winner Selection*: Winners will be drawn randomly from the pool of entries.

*Winner Announcement*: Winners will be announced on the NVIDIA SHIELD Twitter page and on our official contest winner page.




winner here...https://contests.nvidia.com/en-us/winners


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Feb 28, 2017)

Pretty cool Unreal Tournament pack on gamersgate, only $4. Includes:


Unreal Gold
Unreal Tournament GOTY Edition
Unreal 2: The Awakening
Unreal Tournament 2004 Editor's Choice Edition
Unreal Tournament 3 Black


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 28, 2017)

*Lethe - Episode One*
WEEK LONG DEAL! Offer ends 6 March, 67% Off

"_Lethe is a first person adventure with survival horror elements. 
Explore an atmospheric and frightening world and uncover the dark secrets of your origins._"

http://store.steampowered.com/app/407780/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 28, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> View attachment 84590



Couldn't pass on that! 

Even bought it for my mom!


----------



## peche (Feb 28, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Pretty cool Unreal Tournament pack on gamersgate, only $4. Includes:
> 
> 
> Unreal Gold
> ...


what a memory of times that would be back , thanks for the advise, forwarded to some friends, maybe i could get some memories back to life!



Regards.,


----------



## kruk (Feb 28, 2017)

Humble Arma Bundle: https://www.humblebundle.com/arma-bundle


----------



## peche (Feb 28, 2017)

Quite interesting bundle!! click image for moar info soldiers!!

also:


explore this sale too! click image for moar info!


and....


another bunch of titles on sale! click image for moar info!


Regards, 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 2, 2017)

Quite great Deals! click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 3, 2017)

*Far Cry Franchise Up to 65% Off
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/far-cry/*


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 4, 2017)

Alien Isolation the Collection is *$9 on BundleStars*, ending in 8 hours.  This pretty fantastic pack includes:

Alien Isolation
Corporate Lockdown
Crew Expendable
Last Survivor
Safe Haven
Season Pass
Trauma
The Trigger
Lost Contact


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2017)

From Steam:

"_Build railways, manage traffic and stay accident-free. Play in Europe, America, Japan and USSR in 1830-2020. Complete the story mode from the Gold Rush of 1849 to the first manned spaceflight, and then explore the random mode. Management. Construction. Trains. Welcome to Train Valley!

User reviews: 
RECENT: Very Positive (15 reviews)
OVERALL: Very Positive (536 reviews)
Release Date: 16 Sep, 2015_"


----------



## pigulici (Mar 6, 2017)

On gog.com it is  *The Spring Sale*


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 6, 2017)

pigulici said:


> On gog.com it is  *The Spring Sale*


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2017)

Homefront: The Revolution - Freedom Fighter Bundle $11.99

It is apparently missing:
-Homefront: The Revolution - Guerrilla Care Package
-Homefront: The Revolution - Revolutionary Spirit Pack
-Homefront: The Revolution - Liberty Pack (Freedom Fighter Bundle is supposed to include this)
-Homefront: The Revolution - Combat Stimulant Pack
-Homefront: The Revolution - Wing Skull Pack

These DLC, mostly cosmetic or starter kits, are going for $9.45 right now.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Homefront: The Revolution - Freedom Fighter Bundle $11.99
> 
> It is apparently missing:
> -Homefront: The Revolution - Guerrilla Care Package
> ...



Has pretty mixed Steam reviews.  Is the game decent?


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 7, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Has pretty mixed Steam reviews.  Is the game decent?


I second the question. I had to dump Insurgency, and I've been back in L4D2. I'd like something more like Homefront, if it's solid...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 7, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Has pretty mixed Steam reviews.  Is the game decent?





Ahhzz said:


> I second the question. I had to dump Insurgency, and I've been back in L4D2. I'd like something more like Homefront, if it's solid...



I got it day one and I enjoyed it. It's about 8 times longer than the first one. It has a story...but....

It gets a little tedious late game because you have to clear zones of control like far cry 2, 3, 4, Etc. I very much enjoyed the urban environment. The AI is fairly intelligent, but not up to the same level as the current Sniper 4. 

The best feature is the ability to blend in with the public to accomplish a number of missions.  They did a lot of work on it and that part shows. Also stealth works pretty good as well, which is nice, because once a NK drone spots you, you will have a hell of a time shaking it and the NK soldiers that will converge.

Is it a AAA game? Priced that way, but in reality it's just good and fun, not great AA+ game.  I do recommend if on sale for sure.


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2017)

i like insurgency a bit, but that game requieres a lot of time i guess, got back to BF4 cuz campaign its awesome and need to collect all dog tags! and some weapons !


Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 7, 2017)

peche said:


> i like insurgency a bit, but that game requieres a lot of time i guess, got back to BF4 cuz campaign its awesome and need to collect all dog tags! and some weapons !
> 
> 
> Regards,


I liked insurgency for a distraction, but recently they engaged some additional anti-cheat stuff, and I'm just so over these different companies wanting to know everything installed on my computer. Already have M$, plus Steam, and Black Desert's acnticheat crap. That's more than enough, thank you. So, dumped that and went back to L4D2. I'll try to check out homefront. I'm not big on shooters for single player, I prefer to go shooting people, or at least _with_ people, so I'm interested in the multiplayer aspect.


----------



## peche (Mar 7, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm not big on shooters for single player, I prefer to go shooting people, or at least _with_ people, so I'm interested in the multiplayer aspect.


 dont like that much some multiplayer, thats why i love CSGO cuz its a shitty game in the end.!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> went back to L4D2.




Now there is a game I haven't played in awhile! 

What a hoot to play! Are you on a specific server or just random one's @Ahhzz ?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 8, 2017)

Everyone seems to be posting a lot of games! Well I found THIS: Cryorig H7 - Newegg Cryorig H7 - Amazon


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2017)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Everyone seems to be posting a lot of games! Well I found THIS: Cryorig H7 - Newegg Cryorig H7 - Amazon



Post it here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/hot-deals.46/


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 8, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Now there is a game I haven't played in awhile!
> 
> What a hoot to play! Are you on a specific server or just random one's @Ahhzz ?


Quick Match   whichever turns up the fastest matchup heheh


----------



## kruk (Mar 8, 2017)

Syberia 2 is free on Origin: https://www.origin.com/irl/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house

 

It's a great adventure game, so don't miss the deal!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 8, 2017)

kruk said:


> Syberia 2 is free on Origin: https://www.origin.com/irl/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house
> 
> View attachment 84920
> 
> It's a great adventure game, so don't miss the deal!


Claimed! thaks, will see how hunting time could be!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 10, 2017)

P4-630 said:


>


interesting price drop on ghost recon wildlands...


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2017)

*Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War III on sale for the pre-order at 15% off: 50.99*

I'm going to sit tight on this one but really enjoyed the DoW series both the RTS and the RTT titles got dozens of hours. I still need to get back into Battlefleet Gothic: Armada too. 

DoWIII comes out in a couple of months tho...looking forward to it. There's a lot of outcry in the Steam discussion board about some of the design choices...I like that they went back to a more RTS-like game with heros. How Warcraft 3 of them. 

But regardless, if its fun to play, that's what truly matters. We shall see...

Edit: The sale appears to last until launch day, so 47 days remaining...I'm sure I'll pick it up by that time...I'm feeling the urge now...but just bought $900 in kayaks for the wife and I...dead ass broke now!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2017)

*GOG Spring Sale Finale ends in 37 Hours!*


----------



## peche (Mar 13, 2017)

01 Days and few hours remain solder, click image for moar information about this task!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2017)

I really want this one, but I already have 1 and 2...trying hard to justify it for 3....


----------



## peche (Mar 13, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I really want this one, but I already have 1 and 2...trying hard to justify it for 3....


get the entire bundle, then gift to little peche arma 1 & 2, you enjoy  arma 3



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## jormungand (Mar 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 85141


interested on Deus Ex MD .... opinions. btw thanks P4-630 and Peche for the hard hunt on game deals  , and all the other tpu members that post here.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 15, 2017)

have seen several videos and gameplays of spinters, seem interesting, 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Mar 16, 2017)

Alien Franchise sale on Humble Store.  And I think everyone here knows how I feel about Alien Isolation


----------



## peche (Mar 16, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Alien Franchise sale on Humble Store.  And I think everyone here knows how I feel about Alien Isolation


already invaded!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## jormungand (Mar 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 85264


Very interested on this one but gonna wait on the reviews and how long is the game. Those pantsu shots....


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2017)

i need the crew calling all units for cheap! wish it could be found in sale soon!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2017)

peche said:


> i need the crew calling all units for cheap! wish it could be found in sale soon!
> 
> Regards,


Nuuvem had it cheap, but has sold out for now.

 Have you checked all the other discount sites? Personally I usEd to use isthereanydeal.com  when I used to hold all my game giveaways Here on tpu.I was always buy and so many game keys I would try to maximize the quantity by finding the best prices around , without going w/ too shady a site

i dont know what you feel is "TOO shady" but G2a as sketchy as they are have it for sale @ around $8.00, i know for a Fact that they WILL rip You off if a key goes bad, and they dont want to refund you since they have done it to me personally, but some people say they have had good experiences with them.

https://www.g2a.com/the-crew-uplay-cd-key-global.html

*edit

i see what you posted was a DLC now, my bad...its for $15.00 on G2A, sorry i misread..*

https://www.g2a.com/the-crew-calling-all-units-dlc-uplay-cd-key-global.html


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i see what you posted was a DLC now, my bad...its for $15.00 on G2A, sorry i misread..


sometimes im pretty lazy with some deals, also im having quite full fun with the copy gifted during ubi week !

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## pigulici (Mar 20, 2017)

The people said , at best , it is mediocre, I wait to be at least 50% off, till den, witcher 3 still have life in it...


----------



## jormungand (Mar 20, 2017)

my turn my turn my turn!!!!!!

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/bundle/mortal-kombat-xl

HURRY UP JUST 16HRS LEFT AND IS JUST $9 WITH ALL INLCUDED LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Broudka (Mar 22, 2017)

Any Giveaways for The Division ? i want to start tackling this game


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2017)

Broudka said:


> Any Giveaways for The Division ? i want to start tackling this game


so do i, also wildlands too!


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 23, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_weekend/


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_weekend/


nooooooooooooo, when my wallet is raped and empty ... there comes the crew on sale...
Crap!


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 23, 2017)

*Play Killing Floor 2 for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time. You can also pickup Killing Floor 2 at 50% off the regular price!**

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## jormungand (Mar 23, 2017)

peche said:


> nooooooooooooo, when my wallet is raped and empty ... there comes the crew on sale...
> Crap!


ive felt the same sometimes 

is the Division worth it?? for $24??? i havent beat yet mirrors edge catalyst - Wolfenstein The New Order - The witcher 3 dlcs and Rise of the tomb raider...but anyway the game looks pretty but i want to know opinions...
oh i just saw SOUTH PARK IN THE LIST  !!!!!!
MY MONEY!!!!!!!


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2017)

jormungand said:


> Wolfenstein The New Order


quite great game!


jormungand said:


> is the Division worth it?? for $24???


this game was recommended several times.... by several people, i guess you might have to watch some game plays and decide...



jormungand said:


> he witcher 3 dlcs and Rise of the tomb raider..


never been interested on lara's adventures... nor the withcer...know nothing about this ones...

might recommend the crew


----------



## jormungand (Mar 23, 2017)

peche said:


> quite great game!
> 
> this game was recommended several times.... by several people, i guess you might have to watch some game plays and decide...
> 
> ...


sorry if i confused you, i already have and im playing those other i mentioned. is just the division the one i wanna buy. anyway thanks for the advise lol


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2017)

jormungand said:


> sorry if i confused you, i already have and im playing those other i mentioned. is just the division the one i wanna buy. anyway thanks for the advise lol


my bad

i would like to try but wildlands, that game seems to be pretty much what i have been lookking for, 

Regards,


----------



## jormungand (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 85442


i have this game, havent play it anymore since 2015, how its the game going?

Regards.,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 24, 2017)

peche said:


> i have this game, havent play it anymore since 2015, how its the game going?
> 
> Regards.,



I'd love to tell you all about it but I don't own it...


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 24, 2017)

peche said:


> i have this game, havent play it anymore since 2015, how its the game going?
> 
> Regards.,


Haven't played it in about 2 months: they introduced some additional anti-cheat software to install, and I got cranky about it. 
Before that, it was still pretty much the same, seeing a pretty wide spread of game-types, depending on where you connect from, not as many games active as they're used to be. I remember a few of my "favorites" being empty when I last played.


----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I'd love to tell you all about it but I don't own it...


lol, i have the game, played like 50 minutes total, left, was a little complicated, also was like being checked and updates everyday... well decided to quit, never played again, the crew its making my life going fast and fast, i just want get home and play and play!



Ahhzz said:


> Haven't played it in about 2 months: they introduced some additional anti-cheat software to install, and I got cranky about it.
> Before that, it was still pretty much the same, seeing a pretty wide spread of game-types, depending on where you connect from, not as many games active as they're used to be. I remember a few of my "favorites" being empty when I last played.


interesting, i liked a lot the game, details, weapon experience and also the movement, was pretty interesting, but some game modes suck, im getting back to PC gaming at night, so might give a shoot to this game soon!



_@JATownes im ready to play by the way, yesterday dowloaded the game, and its pretty interesitng that i have had a decent progress with the demo i got from ubi week, yesterday launched steam copy and it synced with the already started game, have the same progress, cars and money with the steam copy of the full game & all DLC's, so epic! _



Regards,


----------



## JATownes (Mar 24, 2017)

peche said:


> _@JATownes im ready to play by the way, yesterday dowloaded the game, and its pretty interesitng that i have had a decent progress with the demo i got from ubi week, yesterday launched steam copy and it synced with the already started game, have the same progress, cars and money with the steam copy of the full game & all DLC's, so epic!_
> 
> Regards,



Awesome!  My family and I will be on this weekend, but my daughter will be gone, so we have an empty spot in our crew.  We'll definitely be on this weekend, so I'll give you a shout and we can tear up some asphalt.  Glad you enjoy the game!

JAT


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 24, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Haven't played it in about 2 months: they introduced some additional anti-cheat software to install, and I got cranky about it.
> Before that, it was still pretty much the same, seeing a pretty wide spread of game-types, depending on where you connect from, not as many games active as they're used to be. I remember a few of my "favorites" being empty when I last played.


interesting, i liked a lot the game, details, weapon experience and also the movement,game its amazing, but some downloads and game modes were weird, i guess also the fact that i did the the try out when i was deeply into CS:GO, gonna give a try in a near future, to see how it does!



JATownes said:


> Awesome!  My family and I will be on this weekend, but my daughter will be gone, so we have an empty spot in our crew.  We'll definitely be on this weekend, so I'll give you a shout and we can tear up some asphalt.  Glad you enjoy the game!
> 
> JAT


you might! im pretty noob on this game, about missions and story line, i love freedrive, driving moto there is insane
cannot quit! 
also guess you might help me a lot with the progression there! to level up!!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2017)

*Today's Deal: Save 75% on Mirror's Edge**

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Now Free on Steam for a Limited Time - Chivalry: Medieval Warfare*
"_Add Chivalry: Medieval Warfare to your account and play for FREE starting now until March 28th at 10AM Pacific Time!_
_Once you add the game it will remain in your account after the free period,_
_so don't miss out on this opportunity to play this first-person multiplayer slasher._"

Click on the image below:


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## jagjitnatt (Mar 29, 2017)

jormungand said:


> ive felt the same sometimes
> 
> is the Division worth it?? for $24??? i havent beat yet mirrors edge catalyst - Wolfenstein The New Order - The witcher 3 dlcs and Rise of the tomb raider...but anyway the game looks pretty but i want to know opinions...
> oh i just saw SOUTH PARK IN THE LIST  !!!!!!
> MY MONEY!!!!!!!



Division Sucks. Its just plain boring. 
I already played Wicther 3 twice. Currently playing Blood and Wine. It is the best game you can play.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2017)

Free game on Steam! 

*Minion Masters*, claim it by April 6th and keep it.


----------



## pigulici (Mar 30, 2017)

*Free version of StarCraft is now available to everyone, works with Windows 7, 8.1 and Windows 10*

*http://www.dsogaming.com/news/free-...yone-works-with-windows-7-8-1-and-windows-10/*

*https://us.battle.net/forums/en/starcraft/topic/20753915707*

It is more a public beta test...
PS: I put it in wrong section, some moderator can move to free section?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2017)

$15 for THE CREW!!!!!!!! +$15 for calling all units. someone here was looking for that


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey guy's I'm wondering if this is a good deal? I haven't bought anything from cdkeys before im USA.

Battlefield 1 $30.19
http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/batt...JQeKEFLfjc6_79NF65lmp5OOIgO10TirJMaAhSK8P8HAQ


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2017)

never used them, but I ALWAYS recommend caution and understanding when buying a game key for significantly less than its retail worth...it might not be what its cracked up to be, and then again it might.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> $15 for THE CREW!!!!!!!! +$15 for calling all units. someone here was looking for that



@peche


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 30, 2017)

Yeah, that's why I wanted to ask here first. All reviews look good. and atleast can checkout with paypal. if I need to make a account with them I will with a alt email.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2017)

I paid $30 for The Crew Ultimate edition on Monday at Steam.  That includes everything.  I don't see anything on Ubisoft that's a fantastic deal except maybe Far Cry 3 Complete if you don't have that already.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2017)

Delta6326 said:


> Yeah, that's why I wanted to ask here first. All reviews look good. and atleast can checkout with paypal. if I need to make a account with them I will with a alt email.com



maybe they offer some type of "security shield" or whatever protection, FWIW.

I suggest caution because i made many purchases @ G2A, and even got theyre security protection, but they burned me on a purchase, and theyre solution to me complaining, was to block my email, IP, or something. just be warned, its less than legit for certain.



FordGT90Concept said:


> I paid $30 for The Crew Ultimate edition on Monday at Steam.  That includes everything.  I don't see anything on Ubisoft that's a fantastic deal except maybe Far Cry 3 Complete if you don't have that already.


crew ultimate edition is $30 on Humble Bundle, its not bad, is it? not for Me, another user was looking for a DLC for it, so i mentioned it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 30, 2017)

I like The Crew quite a lot.  It takes after Test Drive Unlimited and Test Drive Unlimited 2 but it is better in every way.


----------



## IceScreamer (Mar 30, 2017)

Overlord free on Codemasters store, steam key included. https://store.codemasters.com/us/product/286559/overlord


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thought I would post back that it did work I'm downloading now. Though during checkout price went up from $30.19 to $32.69 and I added a $1.19 DLC, but got 5% off for Facebook.
Subtotal$ 33.88
Discount (5%)-$ 1.69
Grand Total$ 32.19

I received a email with a link instantly. The link required me to enter my phone # and received a 4# code to enter to verify. I talked to customer support about the verification code.
"The phone verification is just for security purpose like OTP code you get to verify the transaction. We can assure its safe and is for security purpose only."


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 30, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/anime-weekend-sale/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2017)

Delta6326 said:


> Thought I would post back that it did work I'm downloading now. Though during checkout price went up from $30.19 to $32.69 and I added a $1.19 DLC, but got 5% off for Facebook.
> Subtotal$ 33.88
> Discount (5%)-$ 1.69
> Grand Total$ 32.19
> ...



 Wow that's a lot of steps. I'm glad that it activated for you and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 31, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> Overlord free on Codemasters store, steam key included. https://store.codemasters.com/us/product/286559/overlord


_"Do not uncheck this box if you wish to be contacted via email about product updates, upgrades, special offers and pricing_"

a couple boxes along the way to try and get junk mail in your mailbox, but if you can bypass them, it's a free game


----------



## wurschti (Mar 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 85356



I have one if anyone's interested


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## peche (Mar 31, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> $15 for THE CREW!!!!!!!! +$15 for calling all units. someone here was looking for that


me!!! thanks i have the game, was gifted! but trully appreciated!!



P4-630 said:


> @peche


Thanks mate! have beer take!


Spoiler














FordGT90Concept said:


> I paid $30 for The Crew Ultimate edition on Monday at Steam.  That includes everything.  I don't see anything on Ubisoft that's a fantastic deal except maybe Far Cry 3 Complete if you don't have that already.


this is the copy i have goten as a gift!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Today's Deal: Save 75% on Bastion!**




*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## jormungand (Apr 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 85712



Really interested in shadow tactics blades of the shogun, but i think $30 still to high.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 1, 2017)

Metro series! https://www.gog.com/game/metro_2033_redux not sure if posted - 9.98 for both


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## peche (Apr 3, 2017)

@P4-630 did you just got email? i was about to post the same one ! lol 
Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 6, 2017)

Humble Bundle Store sale based on BAFTA awards 

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/british-academy-games-awards



Spoiler



British Academy Games Awards




No Man's Sky
-50% 
$29.99



HITMAN™: THE COMPLETE FIRST SEASON
-50% 
$29.99



INSIDE
-25% 
$14.99



ABZU
-50% 
$9.99



Rocket League®
-30% 
$13.99



FINAL FANTASY® XIV: A Realm Reborn™
-50% 
$9.99



The Witness
-50% 
$19.99



LEGO® STAR WARS™: The Force Awakens
-60% 
$15.99



Oxenfree
-75% 
$4.99



That Dragon, Cancer
-30% 
$6.99



FINAL FANTASY® XIV: Heavensward™
-50% 
$9.99



Virginia
-50% 
$4.99



FINAL FANTASY® XIV Online
-34% 
$19.79



FINAL FANTASY® XIV Online
-34% 
$19.79



FINAL FANTASY® XIV: A Realm Reborn CE™
-25% 
$29.99



FINAL FANTASY® XIV: Heavensward™ Collector's Edition
-25% 
$29.99


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Free Weekend - Squad*





"_Play *Squad* for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time. You can also pickup 
Squad at 50% off the regular price!*_"

*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time

*Paradox Interactive Publisher Weekend - Up to 80% off*

"_Save up to 80% on the *Paradox Interactive* Catalog this Weekend*! _

_In addition to all the great games on sale, pre-purchase *Steel Division: Normandy 44* and you will receive access to the beta immediately! And don't forget to check out the latest DLC for Stellaris (*Utopia*) and Europa Universalis IV (*Mandate of Heaven Expansion* and *Content Pack*)!_"





*Offer ends Monday April 10th at 10AM Pacific Time.


----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2017)

@P4-630 great advise, i havent gotten any discount games email these days, glad you keep the great work!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2017)

peche said:


> @P4-630 great advise, i havent gotten any discount games email these days, glad you keep the great work!
> 
> Regards,



With emails I also get Steam posts on facebook.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> With emails I also get Steam posts on facebook.


interesting, im quite passive with information, ai have no idea how i get some discounts email, but share them when possible, sometimes i got distracted and forget some things lol


Also:

seems interesting but my doubt, collections on mw3 are single player or multiplayer oriented? some ones does know something about it? i love modern warfare saga,  i do have it cracked  


Regards,


----------



## peche (Apr 6, 2017)

just got this one!

@P4-630 i just got COD sale mail !

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## peche (Apr 11, 2017)

click image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 12, 2017)

peche said:


> click image for moar info !
> 
> Regards,


https://www.humblebundle.com/intergalactic-bundle


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2017)

*                              EASTER5*


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 13, 2017)

For the kids and even maybe some dads...
*Weekend Deal - LEGO Franchise, up to 75% off*

Get up to 75% off your favorite LEGO® titles as part of this week's Weekend Deal!*




*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2017)

Becareful with LEGO.  They tend to not put DLC on sale.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 15, 2017)

Bundle Stars has a nice deal on some Lego games.





as well as a killer deal on STALKER games






and Shadow of Mordor





and more...














And some great deals on Gamersgate


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## peche (Apr 15, 2017)

click image for moar info!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2017)

peche said:


> click image for moar info!
> 
> View attachment 86420



Uhmmm... Did you scroll up on this page? 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...undles-giveaways.125191/page-301#post-3637938


----------



## peche (Apr 15, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Uhmmm... Did you scroll up on this page?


nope!
came back from vacations and saw email sale, must post it here no matter wat!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2017)

peche said:


> nope!
> came back from vacations and saw email sale, must post it here no matter wat!



I already posted it!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 15, 2017)

*Endless Space Collection* is dirt cheap on Steam at the moment:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/208140/


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2017)

Save 25-70% off all *Frontier Development* titles, including Planet Coaster and Elite Dangerous, as part of this week's Weekend Deal!*





*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## peche (Apr 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I already posted it!


will check to avoid reposts! thanks a lot mate

Regards,


----------



## peche (Apr 17, 2017)

Truck simulators, Cars, Goat simulator and plenty moar, click image for moar info! 


*PD: i did check other sale announces  before posting ! *


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## peche (Apr 18, 2017)

actually like a lot hitman movies, but i have never played these games...


----------



## peche (Apr 18, 2017)

also:



-50% 




Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Apr 20, 2017)

GamersGate has A Story About My Uncle for $1.95.  Looks pretty interesting


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

manofthem said:


> GamersGate has A Story About My Uncle for $1.95.  Looks pretty interesting


This was the previous game made by the same studio that recently released Valley.  @Ahhzz


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 20, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> This was the previous game made by the same studio that recently released Valley.  @Ahhzz


good thing I didn't hear about this one first, video said it's the same people who made "Goat Simulator".... Enjoying Valley, may have to check this one as well   thanks for he headsup


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2017)

Saints Row 2 is free on GOG: https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_2

Most Saints Row games are available on GOG Connect: https://www.gog.com/connect

I haven't tested myself but Saints Row 2 should be better on GOG than on Steam because GOG fixed the Windows 7 and newer bug that causes timing issues in the game.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Saints Row 2 is free on GOG: https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_2



Tried clicking a few times to get it but it's still not in my account....




 

Where the hell is it??


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2017)

You'll get an email first, then it will appear in your GOG library.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You'll get an email first, then it will appear in your GOG library.



GOG galaxy install isn't required is it?
No email received yet....

I also don't see it in my order list.


----------



## Readlight (Apr 20, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Saints Row 2 is free on GOG: https://www.gog.com/game/saints_row_2
> 
> Most Saints Row games are available on GOG Connect: https://www.gog.com/connect
> 
> I haven't tested myself but Saints Row 2 should be better on GOG than on Steam because GOG fixed the Windows 7 and newer bug that causes timing issues in the game.


I registered on GOG its says congrats, but its not in library.
purchaset Saints Row The Third on stem on christmas sale.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

Readlight said:


> its says congrats, but its not in library.



Having the same problem here...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 20, 2017)

I just got my GOG Connect confirmation email.  Their servers are being hammered so it might take a while.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 20, 2017)

If you don't use Galaxy, you won't get the game in your GOG library.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> If you don't use Galaxy, you won't get the game in your GOG library.



Thanks! Just installed Galaxy and the game popped up in my library.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

*Weekend Deal - Arma series, up to 80% Off!*

Save up to 80% on the Arma series as part of this week's Weekend Deal*!





*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 20, 2017)

> I registered on GOG its says congrats, but its not in library.
> purchaset Saints Row The Third on stem on christmas sale.





> Having the same problem here...


It's free on steam as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

Devon68 said:


> It's free on steam as well.



I already have it!
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Readlight (Apr 21, 2017)

Devon68 said:


> It's free on steam as well.


On saints 3 ther was half more fps than this one 20


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## peche (Apr 21, 2017)

-$10 Dead Island Definitive Colection, click image for moar info 


Metro Last Light & 2033 Redux Bundle, click image for moar info 


Homefront®: The Revolution 'Freedom Fighter' Bundle, click image for moar info 

Also: 

Promo includes several season pass, DLC and complete sagas, click image for moar info !



Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## DRDNA (Apr 21, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/244210/

Assetto Corsa and  DLC 50% off







$14.99 With all DLC $24.99


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 23, 2017)

After the controlling disaster and refund for Project Cars a while ago I bit the bullet and bought Assetto Corsa for 15 Euros....
Started up the game for the first time and tried some driving, the controls (in the corners) were already noticeable better than PC..
Tried some recommended settings from the web and it went pretty good with a ferrari sofar.

I just keep the game and can play it when I need to wait for a scripthookV update for GTA V once there's an update again...
Not that I don't have other games though....

AC is good sofar!



DRDNA said:


> With all DLC $24.99



Nope , this does not include ALL DLC... 
Just the dreampacks 1,2 and 3....


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> After the controlling disaster and refund for Project Cars a while ago I bit the bullet and bought Assetto Corsa for 15 Euros....
> Started up the game for the first time and tried some driving, the controls (in the corners) were already noticeable better than PC..
> Tried some recommended settings from the web and it went pretty good with a ferrari sofar.
> 
> ...


I hate the fact that AC will not let me reassign game pad keys.......I had to use an extra app to do it.  But you can't beat 50% off....yeah i didnt realize at the time they had more than the 3 DLC...opps, sorry.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## kruk (Apr 24, 2017)

GOG.com Weekly sale: Stronghold Crusader, Mainlining, Legend of Heroes and more up to -90%

 

A great way to grab RTS legends games like Stronghold HD, Stronghold Crusader HD, Commandos 1 and 2 really cheap (Link).


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Apr 25, 2017)

Ars technica ang GOG is giving away The Witcher Enhanced Edition. Dunno if you have to be a registered member.

https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/ars-and-gog-two-great-tastes-that-go-great-together/


----------



## 64K (Apr 25, 2017)

Frick said:


> Ars technica ang GOG is giving away The Witcher Enhanced Edition. Dunno if you have to be a registered member.
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/ars-and-gog-two-great-tastes-that-go-great-together/



No, you don't have to have an account on Ars Technica. Just click on the Claim a Code button and redeem it on GOG. Pretty cool of Ars to do this.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 25, 2017)

Frick said:


> Ars technica ang GOG is giving away The Witcher Enhanced Edition. Dunno if you have to be a registered member.
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/ars-and-gog-two-great-tastes-that-go-great-together/



Yes you need GOG Galaxy installed, which I already had... I got the game now.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 25, 2017)

Get Breath of the NES (Breath of the Wild NES style) before Nintendo sends the creator a DMCA:

https://winterdrake.itch.io/breath-of-the-nes-zelda-fangame

It's pay-what-you-want or free.


----------



## 64K (Apr 25, 2017)

Ars has temporarily cancelled the giveaway because so many codes were given away but they are getting more and it looks like you now will need a Ars Technica account to claim a code. Apparently bots were abusing the code giveaway

"Hey folks—we're pausing the giveaway for about 20 mins to generate more codes and tweak things so shitty 3rd party bots have a harder time gaming the system."

"*Note that in order to prevent bots from taking codes, you must first **create an Ars account** and be logged into it in order to claim a Witcher code."*


----------



## Drone (Apr 25, 2017)

Frick said:


> Ars technica ang GOG is giving away The Witcher Enhanced Edition. Dunno if you have to be a registered member.
> 
> https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/ars-and-gog-two-great-tastes-that-go-great-together/






> Our apologies, but Ars registration is temporarily close for required maintenance.



lol


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just saw this early access game

*Earthfall*



"_Coming to Steam Early Access in early 2017 and later to PlayStation 4 and Xbox One, 
Earthfall is a co-operative shooter for up to four players. 
Using team-based tactics to fortify holdouts and complete objectives, 
players must work together to survive._"

Interestingly I noticed this in the system specs:



MINIMUM:
OS: Windows 7

Processor: Intel Core i5-4430

Memory: 8 GB RAM

Graphics: NVIDIA GTX 750 2GB

DirectX: Version 11

Network: Broadband Internet connection

Storage: 20 GB available space

*Additional Notes: SSD Recommended*


Haven't seen that yet before..


----------



## peche (Apr 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Additional Notes: SSD Recommended


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2017)

Steam has an Arkham Franchise Sale.





Arkham Knight for $8 seems like a decent deal.


----------



## Frick (Apr 27, 2017)

Also on Steam, The Long Dark for €9.99. Well worth it, even if it's early access. It does not last forever, but I got about 30h out of it before I felt like it was enough. I have only seen half the zones though, but still. What it does really good, at least from the start, is catching the feeling of deep cold and wilderness.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Daily Deal - GRID Franchise, 75% Off*



 

Today's Deal: Save 75% on the GRID Franchise!*

Look for the deals each day on the front page of Steam. Or follow us on twitter or Facebook for instant notifications wherever you are!

*Offer ends Saturday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## peche (Apr 27, 2017)

i guess i have one of their games, never play it cuz the crew just took my tomorrows....


----------



## peche (Apr 27, 2017)

Elder Scrolls Online Weekend! click image for moar info! 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## DRDNA (Apr 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> *Daily Deal - GRID Franchise, 75% Off*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 hour and 7 minutes left for this good deal! $10.00 for AutoSport and $7.50 For Grid 2


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> 1 hour and 7 minutes left for this good deal! $10.00 for AutoSport and $7.50 For Grid 2



Yeah cheap now, I already own all GRID games, bought them on sale as well but this is cheaper than when I bought them...


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2017)

i own them, never play the ones i have... are they better than the crew?

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2017)

peche said:


> i own them, never play the ones i have... are they better than the crew?
> 
> Regards,



I haven't really played the crew yet.
If you want realistic racing you should try AC or PC.


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> If you want realistic racing you should try AC or PC.


AC or PC?



P4-630 said:


> I haven't really played the crew yet.


you must!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2017)

peche said:


> AC or PC?



Assetto Corsa or Project Cars.


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Project Cars.


have heard great comments about this one...


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2017)

peche said:


> have heard great comments about this one...



Just not from me then!! 
I was unable to configure my xbox360 controller properly for this game, no fun! I got a refund on Steam....


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 29, 2017)

I tried the Crew and that lasted about 30 minutes and uninstalled (too cheesey for me) AC is just ehh for me, I did PC during its paid for beta, Grid Autosport seems fun tried a good 30 minutes a bit ago, but so far Dirt Rally is the win.....I wanna try WRC 6 but haven't procured it yet.
1-10 scale
AC=5
Dirt Rally= 9
Dirt 3= 9
PC = 8-9
Crew=1
Grid Autosport=7-8

I need realistic-ish graphics for my race games...No comic book looking stuff for me. Assetto I had to use Pinn


peche said:


> i game on PC because no controls, i hate them,


I use Pinnacle Game Profiler for oddball key assignment issues.Assetto I had to use Pinnacle.


----------



## peche (Apr 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just not from me then!!
> I was unable to configure my xbox360 controller properly for this game, no fun! I got a refund on Steam....


i game on PC because no controls, i hate them,


----------



## Kursah (Apr 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just not from me then!!
> I was unable to configure my xbox360 controller properly for this game, no fun! I got a refund on Steam....



Steam controller works great with PCars and AC. I use the gyro steering for both. Taking practice and isn't a wheel but MUCH better than the thumb stick for both games. Grabbed the Steam controller on sale a while back and finally now using it lol!!!

I also like how the Steam controller touchpad works for mouse features in games and in Windows.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 30, 2017)

@Mindweaver something for you?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 87268
> @Mindweaver something for you?


Nice! Just bought it!


----------



## peche (May 1, 2017)

click image for moar details!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 1, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 87334
> click image for moar details!


hahahahahaha

It's a sign of the times. I read that as "PRESIDENT EVIL"


----------



## peche (May 1, 2017)

Lolz, not gonna quote about it, i shall remain in silence!


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## peche (May 1, 2017)

@P4-630 again ! ninja


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2017)

a game i actually own !!!!  WAS decent, but got boring REALLY quick


----------



## ShurikN (May 2, 2017)

Playstation store is having "Golden week" sale atm. Ends on May 9th.


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2017)

*Daily Deal - Darksiders Franchise, 80% Off*

Today's Deal: Save 80% on Darksiders Franchise!*




*Offer ends Thursday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> *Daily Deal - Darksiders Franchise, 80% Off*
> 
> Today's Deal: Save 80% on Darksiders Franchise!*
> 
> ...



 Seriously underrated title. I've had many many hours of fun with that game


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2017)

*LX8DAM-6W5UAU-V2AQQO *


----------



## Drone (May 3, 2017)

Humble very positive bundle (pay what you want) 12 days remaining


----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (May 4, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (May 6, 2017)

Need some more games in your Steam library?


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (May 9, 2017)




----------



## peche (May 9, 2017)

humble store has terrible deals and humble bundles....


----------



## P4-630 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (May 10, 2017)

She loves these: will have to snag the pack


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 10, 2017)

All PAYDAY 2 DLCs are 85% off.  I think it's a mistake but...
http://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/PAYDAY_2/


----------



## peche (May 11, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> All PAYDAY 2 DLCs are 85% off.  I think it's a mistake but...
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/218620/PAYDAY_2/


found out that some DLC's are free at the moment, so gonna start some downloads! 

Regards.


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2017)

*Free Weekend - DiRT Rally*
Play DiRT Rally for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time.
You can also pickup *DiRT Rally* at 70% off the regular price!*




*Offer ends Monday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> *Free Weekend - DiRT Rally*
> Play DiRT Rally for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific Time.
> You can also pickup *DiRT Rally* at 70% off the regular price!*
> 
> ...



Now that sounds like a pretty good deal!


----------



## peche (May 11, 2017)

Fallout 4 -50% off! click image for moar info!




DARKSIDERS FRANCHISE PACK: 80%- off! click image for moar info!




Shadow of mordor: 50% off, click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Now that sounds like a pretty good deal!



Probably not for you...
As far as I know you don't do racing games and GTA series? I could be wrong though.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dark-souls-iii


----------



## Ahhzz (May 12, 2017)

Almost-a-deal. For those that want the Battlefield one Collector Set, but could only afford the game....

http://electronics.woot.com/offers/battlefield-1-collectors-set-no-game?ref=w_gh_el_2_d_ph


----------



## X800 (May 12, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/789/Steam_Controller_and_Link/
-51%


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Probably not for you...
> As far as I know you don't do racing games and GTA series? I could be wrong though.


You're correct, mostly. I played Dirt 2and liked it, have some need for speeds over the years (and only ever finished Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2).  I never could successfully negotiate off-road in Xpand Rally, and did own the original Gran Turismo.  Generally, though, racing games feel more like work than fun.   Hell, I even cringe at timed driving events in normal games...I crash and have to do it over and over.


----------



## kruk (May 12, 2017)

GOG.com has Eador: Genesis available for free for the next 24 hours.



Additionally, there are some great deals in the weekly sale (up to 80% off): Dragon Age: Origins, Mirrors Edge, Dead Space, Crysis, MOH:AA ...


----------



## X800 (May 12, 2017)

Ubisoft had some nice games there.


----------



## P4-630 (May 12, 2017)

X800 said:


> View attachment 87873
> 
> Ubisoft had some nice games there.



Can you edit in a link?
Thanks!


----------



## P4-630 (May 12, 2017)

*Use vouchercode:              7YEARS*


----------



## 64K (May 12, 2017)

Starting 5/13 Alan Wake, the DLC and Alan Wake's Nightmare will be 90% off on Steam. On 5/15 the games will be pulled from Steam due to expiring music licenses.

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/alan-...ores-on-may-15th-due-to-music-license-issues/


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 13, 2017)

thanks to @flmatter for Dirt 3 For Free heads up

Account sign-up required for DL, took 25 seconds+ confirmation email
https://www.gamesessions.com/en/Game/Dirt3CompleteEdition

*NOT a complete version, apparently only good for 5 minutes until activation, never heard of this but its not worth my time, maybe someone else is willign to try it tho.*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2017)

Deus Ex: Mankind Divided is $15.  Sadly, no DLCs/bundles are on sale:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/337000/Deus_Ex_Mankind_Divided/


----------



## flmatter (May 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> apparently only good for 5 minutes until activation


    it is free after that timer runs out, I had to restart the game but it is free and the timer did not come back. ran 2 races so far no issues. Apologies to anyone offended.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 13, 2017)

flmatter said:


> it is free after that timer runs out, I had to restart the game but it is free and the timer did not come back. ran 2 races so far no issues. Apologies to anyone offended.



 Yeah I wasn't certain it was junk, I'm just lazy and I saw the timer so instantly it was a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2017)




----------



## silkstone (May 13, 2017)

Dungeons II free for the next 8 hours

https://www.humblebundle.com/store


----------



## Ahhzz (May 13, 2017)

http://www.woot.com/plus/the-gaming-prophecy-fulfilled?ref=w_cnt_gw_dly_wobtn

some gaming supplies, I'm afraid hardware versus software, but still good deals, and I figure this is the spot the gamers will be watching 



Spoiler








*ASUS ROG 17.3" Intel i7, GTX980M Laptop*
$1,694.99 Factory Reconditioned





*HP OMEN 17.3" 4K Intel i7 GTX1070 Laptop*
$1,379.99 Factory Reconditioned





*HP OMEN 17.3" Intel i7 GTX965M Laptop*
$859.99 Factory Reconditioned





*HP OMEN 15.6" Full-HD Intel i7 Gaming Laptop*
$699.99 Factory Reconditioned





*HP OMEN 870 i7 32GB DDR4, GTX750Ti Desktop*
$939.99 Factory Reconditioned





*HP OMEN 870 i7 16GB DDR4, GTX960 Desktop*
$839.99 Factory Reconditioned





*Samsung 28" 4K LED-backlit Monitor*
$249.99 Factory Reconditioned





*Das Keyboard 4C Professional - Brown*
$79.99 $113.99 30% off List Price





*Redragon S101 Vajra Gaming Keyboard w/USB Mouse BLACK*
$14.99





*Logitech Surround Sound Gaming Headset*
$89.99 Refurbished





*HyperX Cloud Revolver Gaming Headset*
$69.99 Factory Reconditioned





*Das Keyboard M50 Pro Gaming 4G Laser LED Mouse USB*
$49.99 $69.00 28% off List Price


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 13, 2017)

Red Faction series is 75% off.  The complete set (all DLCs and all soundtracks) is available for $11.99:
http://store.steampowered.com/sub/15630/


----------



## P4-630 (May 14, 2017)

*Daily Deal - Crusader Kings II, 75% Off*
Today's Deal: Save 75% on *Crusader Kings II*!*




*Offer ends Tuesday at 10AM Pacific Time


----------



## P4-630 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (May 15, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (May 16, 2017)




----------



## peche (May 17, 2017)

click imager for moar info ! this might be a funny bundle for some!

Regards,


----------



## peche (May 18, 2017)

have been a little bit lost from this lovely place, here are some quite terrific sale option ! 


click image for moar info !


click image for moar info !

enjoy ! 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2017)




----------



## kruk (May 18, 2017)

A WW2 shooter Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault is free on Origin.



Get it here.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 18, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/devolver/


----------



## dcf-joe (May 19, 2017)

^ You can get Shadow Warrior Classic Redux, Shadow Warrior (reboot) and the recent Shadow Warrior 2, all, for $27.42 combined.

You can use this link to a PC Gamer page for the Humble Bundle Spring sale. Activision, Square Enix, Codemasters, and Sega games are discounted:  http://www.pcgamer.com/activision-square-enix-and-codemasters-all-drop-prices-on-humble/


----------



## P4-630 (May 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Readlight (May 20, 2017)

kruk said:


> A WW2 shooter Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault is free on Origin.
> 
> View attachment 88101
> 
> Get it here.


Game do not haw widesreen suport, it haw 30 fps and no antialiasing. Not even worth to instal.


----------



## Kursah (May 20, 2017)

Readlight said:


> Game do not haw widesreen suport, it haw 30 fps and no antialiasing. Not even worth to instal.



It might be for those that played MoH PA back in the day and want to re-experience it for a moment. The fact it is free surely doesn't hurt. Graphics aren't everything...but thanks for your opinion.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 20, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/headupgames/


----------



## flmatter (May 20, 2017)

Dead in Bermuda is free on Origin....


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 21, 2017)

Readlight said:


> Game do not haw widesreen suport, it haw 30 fps and no antialiasing. Not even worth to instal.


oh but it does. You've not played with any settings, young Padawan?  It's totally worth it for fun shooter. 

http://www.wsgf.org/dr/medal-honor-pacific-assault

And framerate is capped at 91:
https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Medal_of_Honor:_Pacific_Assault

Anytime you ever want to make old games fully playable, those two sites are your friend.


----------



## manofthem (May 21, 2017)

kruk said:


> A WW2 shooter Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault is free on Origin.
> 
> View attachment 88101
> 
> Get it here.



Bah, missed it


----------



## DRDNA (May 21, 2017)

*Mount & Blade* $9.99 but for the next *2hours and 35 minutes *it is * FREE*

*




*

https://www.gog.com/?utm_medium=ema...utm_campaign=20170519_weekly_sale&utm_term=EN


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (May 22, 2017)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain for $8 on Humble Bundle.











Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY is $5 on GamersGate.


----------



## Readlight (May 22, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> oh but it does. You've not played with any settings, young Padawan?  It's totally worth it for fun shooter.
> 
> http://www.wsgf.org/dr/medal-honor-pacific-assault
> 
> ...


 i can only chaing radeon setings to max for antialiasing and config


manofthem said:


> Bah, missed it


Dont wory game is programmed bad those tutorials only works for resulotion and antialiasing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 22, 2017)

Readlight said:


> Dont wory game is programmed bad those tutorials only works for resulotion and antialiasing.



Hmmmm.....maybe the devs really like me then, , because it's one of those older games that plays very well thru W7, 8.1, and now 10, on both AMD and Nvidia GPU's.


----------



## pigulici (May 22, 2017)

*ROLE-PLAYING WEEK ON GOG.COM*

https://www.gog.com/promo/20170522_special_sale_rpg_week


----------



## Ahhzz (May 22, 2017)

Meh, Screw Steam-ing Pile sale. Be Humble!!


----------



## peche (May 22, 2017)

75% Off  !!  $7.49 Only !  click image for moar info !, quite great game!




50%  / $14.99 only  off, click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## peche (May 22, 2017)

a little bit moar titles!




20%- off : $47.99  // Click image for moar info!




41%$- Off: $35.39  // Click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## Devon68 (May 23, 2017)

I found a great game here in this thread. You can start reading thru the pages and everytime you see @peche write the word "moar" you take a shot.

Just kidding, keep posting the great deals you find.


----------



## Dethroy (May 23, 2017)

Devon68 said:


> I found a great game here in this thread. You can start reading thru the pages and everytime you see @peche write the word "moar" you take a shot.
> 
> Just kidding, keep posting the great deals you find.


I'd prefer it if he were to shout the word in caps just like so: "MOAR".


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## peche (May 23, 2017)

what you share 


Devon68 said:


> Just kidding, keep posting the great deals you find.


what you share is what you really keep! 


Also...
Found that some games i already own were on wishlist on humble store, now some of them are in sale, here are some ones that might be interesting for others!






50% Off! click image for moar info!




75% off, click image for moar info! 




50% off, click image for moar info!

Also:

Titles like: Metro, Dead island, homefront and plenty moar on this sale! click image for moar info!​​

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## aasim1111 (May 24, 2017)

Anyone knows where I can get forza horizon 3 for pc. It's very expensive on the Microsoft Store.  I can find cheap ones but I doubt the websites are legit
I prefer digital but hard copy is fine too


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2017)




----------



## bubbleawsome (May 25, 2017)

GTAV is on sale for $35.99 on Steam and Amazon at least, but probably more places. On steam though you can get GTA V _and_ GTA IV for only $39.74, or only $3.75 more. Also the megalodon shark card (I dislike in-game microtransactions, but whatever) which is usually $100 and is on sale now for only $60 can be bought with GTA V for $55.66 or basically $20. That's $8m in-game cash


----------



## peche (May 25, 2017)

75%- Off $4.99, click image for moar info! sale ends in 2 h





70%- Off : $14.99, click image for moar info! sale ends in 2 h




50%- Off: $24.99 click image for moar info, sale ends in 2 h


----------



## peche (May 25, 2017)

Half price! click image for moar info!




Half price! click image for moar info!




67% -Off :  $19.79, click image for moar info!

Also: Free Game 



aye, free game!!! for a limited time,! click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (May 25, 2017)

My favorite game time...


*Alien Isolation The Collection* on sale for $10 on Humble Bundle.


----------



## Drone (May 25, 2017)

manofthem said:


> My favorite game time...



Haha lol don't you just love aliens


----------



## P4-630 (May 26, 2017)




----------



## peche (May 26, 2017)

click image for moooooar info!


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2017)

*38 Hours left!!!

 *


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (May 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 88534


I like that gauntlet pack....


----------



## peche (May 30, 2017)

Click image for moar info! 



Regards,


----------



## pigulici (May 31, 2017)

The Witcher Franchise on sale on steam, if are any who still don't have it...


----------



## P4-630 (May 31, 2017)

@Mindweaver


----------



## P4-630 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jun 1, 2017)

Plenty of memories came to my mind! click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## pigulici (Jun 1, 2017)

GOG release - Fallout 3 GOTY, Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition, The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - GOTY Deluxe ( €9.49 each/50% off, until June 6th)...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 1, 2017)

pigulici said:


> GOG release - Fallout 3 GOTY, Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition, The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - GOTY Deluxe ( €9.49 each/50% off, until June 6th)...


Whoa!  The 3 games I keep voting on for GOG to acquire the sales rights to and wondering if it makes a difference!!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 3, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/thqnordic/

edit:
oh boy, oh boy
http://store.steampowered.com/app/606280/Darksiders_III/


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## 64K (Jun 6, 2017)

GOG Summer Sale has begun.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 6, 2017)

And some games for Connect, on gog.com...


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 6, 2017)

https://www.gog.com/game/satellite_reign

https://www.gog.com/game/torment_tides_of_numenera

free copy of rebel galaxy with first purchase


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jun 6, 2017)

Another kind of bundle: 

click image for moar info !

also:


Click image for moar info !  some days left!

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 7, 2017)

Steam has *Outland* for free.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2017)

@natr0n @animal007uk @DRDNA


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2017)

Daily Deal:

*Project Cars 66% Off*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/234630/Project_CARS/


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jun 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 88871


you win this time....
you know what i mean


----------



## peche (Jun 8, 2017)

Some interesting sales!



click image for moar info ! *75% off!* 3 Days left!


click image for moar info ! *75% off!* 3 Days left!


click image for moar info ! *60**% off!* 3 Days left!


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2017)

peche said:


> Some interesting sales!
> 
> 
> View attachment 88873
> ...



Already posted lol......

"Codemasters" ^^


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 9, 2017)

*payday 2 Free on Steam*


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 9, 2017)

Another of mostly older games on GOG thanks to ArsTechnica https://www.gog.com/promo/20170606_summer_sale_arstechnica_picks


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## HD64G (Jun 9, 2017)

The Witcher game, the 1st one of the series is again free on GoG.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jun 12, 2017)

click image for moar info ! quite interesting bundle! 

Regards,


----------



## peche (Jun 12, 2017)

click image for moar info !


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2017)

*Midweek Madness - Dying Light: The Following - Enhanced Edition, 60% Off*

*Save 60% on Dying Light: The Following - Enhanced Edition during this week's Midweek Madness*!

*Offer ends Friday at 10AM Pacific Time*


----------



## peche (Jun 13, 2017)

click image for moar info!


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2017)

Let the fights and shoots  begin ! hit image for moar info ! 

Regards,


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 15, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/wolfenstein/


----------



## peche (Jun 15, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/wolfenstein/


new order ♥ soon


----------



## Frick (Jun 15, 2017)

So are there any decent games on the GoG summer sale? I really dislike how you can't sort by price, so i don't care much for browsing these days.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe look at Renowned Explorers?  I played it a bit...seems novel...not put off by it yet.  That said, I see the potential for grindiness.

Satellite Reign is good but better with friends.  The one weakness in the game is having 4 characters in real time and only really being able to control 1 at a time.  Playing with friends means fewer characters idle.


----------



## kruk (Jun 16, 2017)

Fantasy General, a turn based strategy, is free on GOG.com for the next 48 hours: https://www.gog.com/game/fantasy_general


----------



## manofthem (Jun 16, 2017)

Origin has Medal of Honor Pacific Assault for free, On The House.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 16, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/239140/Dying_Light_The_Following__Enhanced_Edition/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/298900/Space_Hulk_Deathwing/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/554620/Life_is_Strange_Before_The_Storm/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/eu4_hoi4/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/381210/Dead_by_Daylight/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/633030


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2017)

@Mindweaver


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Jun 17, 2017)

To win 1 of 10 awesome PC games, simply pick the game of your choice.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2017)

Drone said:


> To win 1 of 10 awesome PC games, simply pick the game of your choice.



It will be Dirt 4 for me then!


----------



## Drone (Jun 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> It will be Dirt 4 for me then!


Good luck


----------



## peche (Jun 19, 2017)

clic image for moaaaaaar info !

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2017)

Steam sale starts tomorrow...
https://twitter.com/PayPalUK/status/877209458643845120/photo/1


----------



## peche (Jun 21, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Steam sale starts tomorrow...
> https://twitter.com/PayPalUK/status/877209458643845120/photo/1


 our wallets might be scared....


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 21, 2017)

peche said:


> our wallets might be scared....


this might give them some "gaseous" courage   ('cause, you know, "steam")
https://twitter.com/NonToxicGaming/status/877269425837281283


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jun 21, 2017)

a quite different bundle again !


click image for moar info !





Regards,


----------



## kruk (Jun 22, 2017)

Killing Floor, the co-op survival horror, is free on HumbleBundle for the next 48 hours: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/killing-floor


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2017)

Also from humble store:



75% off! click image for moar info!




75% off! click image for moar info!





50% off! click image for moar info!




40% off! click image for moar info!




30% off! click image for moar info!




20% off! click image for moar info!




10% off! click image for moar info!

Some sale offers! 
Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2017)

peche said:


> Also from humble store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And can't forget *Killing Floor* for *FREE *for another ~35 hours.
*



*


----------



## peche (Jun 22, 2017)

manofthem said:


> And can't forget *Killing Floor* for *FREE *for another ~35 hours.


agreed, didnt posted cuz our dear friend @kruk already posted! 

enjoy all free and sale games!


----------



## manofthem (Jun 22, 2017)

peche said:


> agreed, didnt posted cuz our dear friend @kruk already posted!
> 
> enjoy all free and sale games!


----------



## Norton (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm hosting a giveaway here:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/giveaway-50-for-the-steam-summer-sale-2017.234587/


----------



## peche (Jun 23, 2017)

*Some items on steam sale you might like according   little peche's steam wishlist *





-90% off!  $1.49 USD




*FC 4 Standard edition*-50% off  $14.99 USD // *FC4 Gold:* -50%  Off $29.99 USD








-60% Off  $7.99 USD




-50% Off  $9.99 USD

Click images for moar info! 

Regards,​


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2017)

I have been waiting to get this, until I could find a decent Bundle. I am pretty sure this is it. 











Now, all I have to do is quit my job and string the bills along until I'm done, or kicked out of here! LOL!


----------



## Arjai (Jun 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 89374
> 
> View attachment 89375



If I am reading that correctly, there is a chance you may get a $500 gift card and 29 games or is it 30 games and a chance at a $2 to $500 gift card? Plus, not sure I need 30 un-named games. I have 92 games in my steam library! GOG and Origin have about 20 each...I don't have enough time to play them all!! Well, maybe enough time...


----------



## Drone (Jun 23, 2017)

Enjoy the full Assassin's Creed Origins, Far Cry 5 and Mario-Rabbids experience with Ubisoft Store’s Exclusive Collector's Editions.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 23, 2017)

*Project CARS
-67% off*
was $29.99
now $9.89
http://store.steampowered.com/app/234630/Project_CARS/


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jun 23, 2017)

Arjai said:


> If I am reading that correctly, there is a chance you may get a $500 gift card and 29 games or is it 30 games and a chance at a $2 to $500 gift card? Plus, not sure I need 30 un-named games. I have 92 games in my steam library! GOG and Origin have about 20 each...I don't have enough time to play them all!! Well, maybe enough time...


_Once you’ve unlocked the Level 30 Loot Box - 30 Pack, you will receive 30 titles which can be redeemed immediately. Who knows, you may get lucky and pick up something from the list below: 
and then there's the list of all the good prizes.
_
It's a lottery. Depending on which box you pick, you can win up to 30 prizes. The $500 gift card is one of them. 
The chances for you geting that, are probably in the range of 0,001% though. Most likely you will get a bunch of cheap indy games, and maybe an AAA game.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2017)

@peche , trying to install The Crew......


----------



## peche (Jun 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> @peche , trying to install The Crew......


Let me know when ready, im planning to enjoy a full gaming night today... some races, a big bowl of peche's signature soup and call it done! quite great game, i just love it despite being a noob!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2017)

peche said:


> Let me know when ready, im planning to enjoy a full gaming night today... some races, a big bowl of peche's signature soup and call it done! quite great game, i just love it despite being a noob!
> 
> Regards,



I canceled the download for now, it's because of Steam summer sale...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jun 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I canceled the download for now, it's because of Steam summer sale...


download speed sucks, try to download at midnights, speed is insane!


----------



## Drone (Jun 25, 2017)

*PC Gamer* has teamed up with *BundleStars* to give away *$1500 worth of steam coupon codes*! Enter their latest *$200 Steam Wallet Card Giveaway!*


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jun 27, 2017)

waiting my pay to get this one! $10.19 USD, click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2017)

peche said:


> waiting my pay to get this one! $10.19 USD, click image for moar info!
> 
> Regards,



Well... I hope you have a *wheel* to play this game because it sucks badly with a controller....


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 28, 2017)

peche said:


> waiting my pay to get this one! $10.19 USD, click image for moar info!
> 
> Regards,


I'm the same, next pay check I'll buy it and I do have a good wheel to play it too


----------



## peche (Jun 28, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well... I hope you have a *wheel* to play this game because it sucks badly with a controller....


i do, gotta look for it !
have seen several VR videos about this game! hope i dont forget again about this one!



Nuckles56 said:


> I'm the same, next pay check I'll buy it and I do have a good wheel to play it too


Let the races start!! 
Regards,


----------



## peche (Jun 29, 2017)

guess this sale counts too!! click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## Kursah (Jun 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well... I hope you have a *wheel* to play this game because it sucks badly with a controller....



Steam Controller gyros work quite well TBH.


----------



## peche (Jun 29, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Steam Controller gyros work quite well TBH.


i still rather wheel or keyboard instead controllers-gamepads, those are only for MK series or mario bros znes 

Regards,


----------



## Kursah (Jun 29, 2017)

The controller with gyros can be held and treated like a steering wheel. I prefer it to having extra shit at my desk. Pick up and go, though admittedly I'm sure it's nowhere near as accurate as a wheel would be...makes this, Assetto Corsa, and Dirt Rally MUCH more fun than my old 360 controller could ever dream of. To each their own.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah, I have issues with trying to play a driving game with a keyboard/mouse/controller. I prefer the feel of a wheel, and the feedback from how much I'm steering


----------



## peche (Jun 29, 2017)

the last racing game i did enjoy was the crew, and its pretty easy to play with keyboard, so i had no reason to use my wheel on it, will see on project cars, maybe that one will require a wheel  as a must!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jul 3, 2017)

just hit a sale yesterday's  Alpinestars clothing on sale in a store from a mall! quite happy !

Regards,


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 3, 2017)

Not PC related or sales bundle but anyone noticed the crazy sales on the Crash N'sane trilogy? I didn't really want it initially but decided to pick copy up locally and every local store was sold out and even Amazon was sold out too.


----------



## peche (Jul 3, 2017)

quite great titles! click for moar info !




also! click image for moar info !


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 89663


What's mad max like? Worth the 7.50 CAN?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> What's mad max like? Worth the 7.50 CAN?



https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max

It's just 4,99 Euros in my country! 

Sorry I don't own the game, you could check out the gameplay on youtube.


----------



## jormungand (Jul 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/mad-max
> 
> It's just 4,99 Euros in my country!
> 
> Sorry I don't own the game, you could check out the gameplay on youtube.



the game is just awesomeness!!!! and for that price is a steal. i payed $7.49 for it months ago and had my doubts but it surprised me i loved the story and the game play and the environment is MAD MAX!!
It can be a little repetitive in some things but what game is not. awesome game for such a low price, ill recommend it anytime.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 4, 2017)

jormungand said:


> the game is just awesomeness!!!! and for that price is a steal. i payed $7.49 for it months ago and had my doubts but it surprised me i loved the story and the game play and the environment is MAD MAX!!
> It can be a little repetitive in some things but what game is not. awesome game for such a low price, ill recommend it anytime.


i bought it, the videos on youtube and the steam video had me hooked, and at 7.50 its not too much of a hit to the wallet


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 4, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> What's mad max like? Worth the 7.50 CAN?





jormungand said:


> the game is just awesomeness!!!! and for that price is a steal. i payed $7.49 for it months ago and had my doubts but it surprised me i loved the story and the game play and the environment is MAD MAX!!
> It can be a little repetitive in some things but what game is not. awesome game for such a low price, ill recommend it anytime.


What jormungand said^    I put a lot of hours in it and loved it.  It feels Mad Max!! It is a little Far Cry 3, 4 Shadow of Mordor like in that you clear areas to be under your control, and move on.  But the Mad Max style driving and vehicle customization makes it all worth it!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 5, 2017)

Got Mad Max, thanks for the tip. In fact it was 4.75 Euro, looking forward to play.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## 5DVX0130 (Jul 5, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 89851


Before anyone considers purchasing any of the boxes:
https://www.reddit.com/r/GreenManGa...chased_10x_30_pack_loot_boxes_from_green_man/
https://www.reddit.com/r/GreenManGaming/comments/6j0sqt/do_not_buy_the_loot_boxes/

Just so you know what you are actually purchasing, and aren’t to shocked once you don’t get any of the AAA games listed or a gift card for more than $2.


----------



## peche (Jul 5, 2017)

Little peche's advise:



Click image for moar info! 30% off! quite interesting game!




Epic! 85% off! $2.99 only !!! click image for moar info !


Regards,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 5, 2017)

outlast was a good game. ive never had the time to play it personally, but ive watched literally all of it, and it was VERY well done, and IMO is about as close to a horror movie as a game can get.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2017)

-75% off! click image for moar info !

also:



Also-75% off! click image for moar info !

the trick here, get the games alone, dont get the bundle cuz bundle is not in sale for this store!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2017)

Something for you to try @Mindweaver  ?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Something for you to try @Mindweaver  ?
> 
> View attachment 89995


I bought it before it came out from Bundle Star for $15 and after playing it I would have gladly paid the regular $19 bucks for it. The game is amazing, but short. It really shows how good VR can be in a AAA game. It's right at an hour of play. I really hope they are working on a full game.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 10, 2017)

Idk if anyone mentioned it but oculus rift and touch controllers are at 399 at newegg


----------



## Kursah (Jul 10, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Idk if anyone mentioned it but oculus rift and touch controllers are at 399 at newegg



Yep made *front page TPU news.*


----------



## Drone (Jul 10, 2017)

Another chance to win a prize by bundlestars & vg24/7!


----------



## peche (Jul 10, 2017)

click image for moar info !


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 10, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Yep made *front page TPU news.*


I'm super excited, just bought them. I can't wait until my oculus rift gets here. I'm not sure if that bundle came with any games or not, either way I'm still excited.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 10, 2017)

Enjoy! I'm too broke to get into VR right now but I hear the Vive and Rift are both a blast!


----------



## Rehmanpa (Jul 10, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Enjoy! I'm too broke to get into VR right now but I hear the Vive and Rift are both a blast!


Maybe if you sold your soul? Or at least rented it. Someone wpuld probably pay at least a few dollars an hour for it


----------



## Kursah (Jul 10, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Maybe if you sold your soul? Or at least rented it. Someone wpuld probably pay at least a few dollars an hour for it



I'm a ginger. I steal souls but do not have one. 

Anyone else doing the Humble Monthly? This month wasn't as epic as last month, but some pretty decent games still and next month is lining up to be decent as well, for $12 it is pretty solid! 

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jul 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 90071


guess i did won this time?



Spoiler: Post #7794


----------



## peche (Jul 11, 2017)

click image for moar info !


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2017)

click image for moar info!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 13, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 90134
> click image for moar info!


Now see, at $20, I'd have been tempted to list that TW:Warhammer instead of Wartiles in WhiteNoise's giveaway


----------



## peche (Jul 13, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> instead of Wartiles in WhiteNoise's giveaway


i still wanting some day to win GR wildlands


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## kruk (Jul 14, 2017)

Jotun: Valhalla Edition (an action-exploration game) is free on Steam. *Install it and keep it forever*. It's a *weekend deal*, so hurry up!


----------



## pigulici (Jul 14, 2017)

It is free on Gog.com too...


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## peche (Jul 17, 2017)

click image for moar info !


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2017)

Anyone not actually have the Legendary edition yet?

http://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/the-elder-scrolls-v-5-skyrim-legendary-edition-pc

$9.19


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 18, 2017)

Also....


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Total War: Warhammer down to $20.39....


----------



## X800 (Jul 20, 2017)

Shadow Warrior Special Edition 4 free @ https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...mb_source=bundle_page&hmb_medium=banner_cross


----------



## Drone (Jul 21, 2017)

*


 *


----------



## peche (Jul 21, 2017)

Sale!! Up to 75% discount selected games!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2017)

Ever wanted to be a 2-year old again?? Now you can!!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## stinger608 (Jul 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 90448



Wow, not for $52!!!! That's waaaaaaaaaaaaay over priced.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jul 26, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, not for $52!!!! That's waaaaaaaaaaaaay over priced.


The deal is over XD.
Was like 5$ .


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, not for $52!!!! That's waaaaaaaaaaaaay over priced.



Yeah too late man!!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## DRDNA (Jul 29, 2017)

FREE  *Forge of Gods: Guardians of the Universe Pack Normally $9.99
Get the key here>> https://game.giveawayoftheday.com/forge-of-gods-guardians-of-the-universe-pack/#*

And download via Steam.
* http://store.steampowered.com/app/537323/Forge_of_Gods_Guardians_of_the_Universe_Pack/
*
Available for the next 2 days 4 hours 21 minutes













*THIS IS A PACK FOR THE GAME NOT THE ACTUAL GAME!!!!*


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## peche (Aug 1, 2017)

Click image for moar info !


Also some simulators!






3Days Left! click image for moar info !




3Days Left! click image for moar info !




3Days Left! click image for moar info !





3Days Left! click image for moar info !


Enjoy !


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## peche (Aug 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 90714


i bet @Tatty_One will like this one!

Regards,


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2017)

peche said:


> i bet @Tatty_One will like this one!
> 
> Regards,


Not retro enuff for me, I was brought up on 2.5 Bit


----------



## peche (Aug 3, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> Not retro enuff for me, I was brought up on 2.5 Bit


 i was wondering if you already you was  into  to 8bit battle!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Readlight (Aug 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 90731


I dont belive Athlon and rx 460 can run 
*Wolfenstein: The New Order* i not by,  also vulkan dont worked in Doom steam free weekend.
Left 4 Dead 2 is only game that runs perfectly.


----------



## peche (Aug 4, 2017)

GTA Weekend, click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Guitar (Aug 7, 2017)

https://www.bundlestars.com/en/game/doom

Doom is 13.49 on Bundlestars right now. Bought it the other day, played some MP yesterday, so much fun. Definitely recommended at that price.


----------



## erixx (Aug 7, 2017)

MotoGP 17 is 30% off on steam, just had to grab it and roar some moar!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2017)

erixx said:


> MotoGP 17 is 30% off on steam, just had to grab it and roar some moar!!!!



@CAPSLOCKSTUCK 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/561610/MotoGP17/


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## erixx (Aug 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/561610/MotoGP17/


LOL, yes, indeed he might be interesed but I thought, alas, the venerable gentleman actively lives 24/7 in the forums so he would find out before you did! hahahaha


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## newbsandwich (Aug 10, 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 Deluxe edition is on sale for $43.99 instead of $80, and can be used on both the Xbox One and Windows 10 PC.  You can get it either from Amazon or the Microsoft store


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HQK99KI/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## peche (Aug 10, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 90940


you won this time!! i was about to ....


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 12, 2017)

If any one finds Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands around $40 or less let me know. I missed GMG's sale for $32. I currently can get it for $49, but I don't like paying more than $40 for games anymore.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## DRDNA (Aug 13, 2017)

Up to 75% off THQ Nordic, Warhammer Classics, Master of Orion 

https://www.gog.com/newsletter/20170811_weekly_en


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## okidna (Aug 14, 2017)

Deadlight is FREE at GOG : https://www.gog.com/


----------



## peche (Aug 14, 2017)

Click image for moar info!


Also



Click image for moar info!

Regards


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## peche (Aug 17, 2017)

Click image for moar info!


----------



## okidna (Aug 18, 2017)

I received a *50% OFF* coupon for *Dawn of War III* at Steam, if anyone interested in buying the game, just send me a PM and the coupon is yours. Valid until September 1st, 2017.


----------



## pigulici (Aug 18, 2017)

I have one too, if somebody want it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 18, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/capcom


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/capcom




Wow! Great deals


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 21, 2017)

Just realized that Origin Access added BF1 and Titanfall 2 to the vault.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2017)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just realized that Origin .....


----------



## peche (Aug 21, 2017)

click image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## peche (Aug 22, 2017)

Horrible deals.... just a joke, click image for moar info !! 

Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 22, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 91331
> _Horror-_ble deals.... just a joke, click image for moar info !!
> 
> Regards,




FTFY....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah too late man!!


nah still 6'ish $ for me .... to bad i am still broke during the next 5 days  (even to the point that 5-6$ is too much to handle ... sad eh? )

oh well i will fall back on my Quake/Scourge of Armagon/Dissolution of Eternity/Aftershock (mods collection not on BundleStar tho)/QuakeII/Ground Zero/The Reckoning original CD's then .... (and boxing muahahahahahaha ) still playing them on a near daily basis on the retro XP rig ... now ... where did i put my DOOM and Ultimate DOOM Floppies .... drat i can't get my hands on it ...


OH F***ing LOL... region locked:
Australia; Germany; Austria; Switzerland;United Arab Emirates; Saudi Arabia;Kuwait; Bahrain; Qatar; Egypt; Lebanon.

great ... at last aside Switzerland there is also Germany Austria and Australia .... for the middle east i can understand ... but for EU and AU ... i don't


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 91331
> Horrible deals.... just a joke, click image for moar info !!
> 
> Regards,



This is highly awesome and well worth the $6.35 for Alien Isolation!


----------



## okidna (Aug 23, 2017)

Shadow Warrior is FREE for today : http://store.steampowered.com/app/233130/Shadow_Warrior/

Also sale for Ubisoft racing games : http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_racing/


----------



## peche (Aug 23, 2017)

manofthem said:


> This is highly awesome and well worth the $6.35 for Alien Isolation!


i did saw some good titles,the problem right now is that i have more games than time to play em 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## peche (Aug 23, 2017)

just in case...

Regards,​


----------



## manofthem (Aug 23, 2017)

$2.49 on Steam and Amazon.






$2.49 on Steam and Amazon.






$2.49 on Steam and Amazon.


----------



## peche (Aug 24, 2017)

several great titles in sale!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Aug 26, 2017)

I bet @stinger608 will be happy:

Awesome ID GOG deals:

Quake 4

Doom 3 BFG

Doom / Quake / Wolfenstein


*Everything -75%*! Hurry up.


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 26, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> nah still 6'ish $ for me .... to bad i am still broke during the next 5 days  (even to the point that 5-6$ is too much to handle ... sad eh? )
> 
> oh well i will fall back on my Quake/Scourge of Armagon/Dissolution of Eternity/Aftershock (mods collection not on BundleStar tho)/QuakeII/Ground Zero/The Reckoning original CD's then .... (and boxing muahahahahahaha ) still playing them on a near daily basis on the retro XP rig ... now ... where did i put my DOOM and Ultimate DOOM Floppies .... drat i can't get my hands on it ...
> 
> ...


We have quite strict rating systems here in Australia...well we used to until R18+ was introduced to the games market about 2 years ago. So I'm assuming it's got something to do with that. For example, Saint's Row and the launch version of L4D2 were heavily nerfed to get them into MA15+ ratings. Note though that many movies and TV series have been able to be rated R18+ for a long time now. Many stores didn't stock Black Ops 3 or GTA V at launch because they were some of the first R18+ games and they believed it wasn't suitable to sell them (as they don't sell R18+ movies/TV series).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 26, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> We have quite strict rating systems here in Australia...well we used to until R18+ was introduced to the games market about 2 years ago. So I'm assuming it's got something to do with that. For example, Saint's Row and the launch version of L4D2 were heavily nerfed to get them into MA15+ ratings. Note though that many movies and TV series have been able to be rated R18+ for a long time now. Many stores didn't stock Black Ops 3 or GTA V at launch because they were some of the first R18+ games and they believed it wasn't suitable to sell them (as they don't sell R18+ movies/TV series).


well that settle it for Australia, Germany and Austria maybe related to war and iconography, but Switzerland ... it's a bit unusual


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## DRDNA (Aug 31, 2017)

*Minion Masters*
Collect an army of Minions and fight with other players online
free today only
https://game.giveawayoftheday.com/minion-masters-2/


----------



## peche (Aug 31, 2017)

click image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 91647
> click image for moar info !
> 
> Regards,



Just wanted to point out a very spectacular game in this sale....

*SOMA for only $9*


----------



## okidna (Sep 1, 2017)

Creative Assembly "Celebrating 30 Years" Sale : http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ca30/


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Sep 1, 2017)

Should have grabbed Humble monthly last month to get Killing Floor 2, but this month is pretty awesome if not better: *Rise of the Tomb Raider*


----------



## lyndonguitar (Sep 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Should have grabbed Humble monthly last month to get Killing Floor 2, but this month is pretty awesome if not better: *Rise of the Tomb Raider*


What the hell man, this is unreal! Thanks! I'm really glad I waited before playing it. most of the time waiting really pays out, especially for a guy without much money to spend on games(still too expensive in our country). I was waiting for a sale , the game was getting cheaper already until they suddenly brought up this '20 year edition' which bumped the price to max again.. until this came

This is like Origin Access but WAY Better and you own every game you get. btw this is on steam right?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## silentbogo (Sep 3, 2017)

manofthem said:


> $2.49 on Steam and Amazon.


FO3 ain't worth it. Support was abandoned by Bethesda many-many moons ago. I own GOTY Edition and  the game still has no official Windows 7 support!
And from what I remember - crashes every 10 minutes in Vista, so no luck there either.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 3, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> FO3 ain't worth it. Support was abandoned by Bethesda many-many moons ago. I own GOTY Edition and  the game still has no official Windows 7 support!
> And from what I remember - crashes every 10 minutes in Vista, so no luck there either.


who care about Bethesda .... the best that still work on any of their games are the modder community ... Bethesda never did anything correctly (ok we can thanks them for the idea and storylines ... can we?), I.E.: Skyrim SE is only an implementation from what the modders did for Skyrim vanilla

i saw many unofficial patches having more to offer than official patches that solved less issues than problem they brought.... 

oh FO3 works perfectly under Win7 .... at last for me (and i never got a crash under Vista with it ) just like the preceding one (i have the "Nuke" collector edition) although i prefer NV to the 3rd .... dunno why


----------



## Frick (Sep 4, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh FO3 works perfectly under Win7 .... at last for me (and i never got a crash under Vista with it ) just like the preceding one (i have the "Nuke" collector edition) although i prefer NV to the 3rd .... dunno why



Because it's a better game. Bethsoft makes Fallout fan fiction; New Vegas is not fan fiction.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2017)

Skyrim Special Edition is free 2 play this weekend on Steam and is on sale to boot  in case you live in a cave and missed this game somehow


----------



## peche (Sep 7, 2017)

click image, free game, limited time!

Also



sale: 60% - off: was $74.99 now: $29.99 USD


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 8, 2017)

Heist game monaco free on steam:
http://www.pcgamer.com/co-op-heist-...source=facebook&utm_campaign=buffer_pcgamerfb


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## peche (Sep 11, 2017)

Get it half prize now! click image for moar info!!

Also:


splinter cell, tom clancy's, far cry, and plenty moar, click image for moar info !





click image for moar info, great titles, lioke bioshock, borderlands, Xcom and plenty moar!


click image for moar info!!



click image for moar info!!


@manofthem you see bro, mondays are excellent days ! 


Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2017)

peche said:


> Get it half prize now! click image for moar info!!
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Was about to post this:


----------



## peche (Sep 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Was about to post this:
> 
> View attachment 91946


guess i won this tome! lolz, i just got the same email you just got bro,


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2017)

peche said:


> guess i won this tome! lolz, i just got the same email you just got bro,



Didn't know we were posting here to _win_ though... 
I just post here to share some game deals.


----------



## peche (Sep 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Didn't know we were posting here to _win_ though...
> I just post here to share some game deals.



same here, was just a bad joke... " all what you share, is what you really keep" ! have been thinking this way, all my life!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## peche (Sep 12, 2017)

if this is not a hot deal, im out! click image for moar info


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 13, 2017)

Star Wars Battlefront Season Pass on the house in origin!!!
Steamworld Dig also!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 91985
> if this is not a hot deal, im out! click image for moar info



LOL! I should investigate this a bit more soon...  

Edit: Na not my thing, but the girls are pretty though.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## peche (Sep 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Edit: Na not my thing, but the girls are pretty though.


dont make talk about it! they are just perfect is all im allowed to say here!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Sep 13, 2017)

ASUS ROG / MAINGEAR X399 THREADRIPPER GIVEAWAY


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2017)

$7.49 USD only, click image for moar info !


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 14, 2017)

if a person were to go back through this entire thread, they would probably find ^^this^^ sale over 20 times    great games btw , a Must have


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2017)

Aye ... Free game! click image for moar info !


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2017)

peche said:


> Aye ... Free game! click image for moar info !



Grab it, play it. Just doooo eeeeettt.

To bad I already have several copies.


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2017)

Frick said:


> Grab it, play it. Just doooo eeeeettt.
> 
> To bad I already have several copies.


have never heard about that game , whts about? multiplayer?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 14, 2017)

peche said:


> have never heard about that game , whts about? multiplayer?


Nope, it is SP, and is an absolutely brilliant game. You travel into the human mind in a 3-d platformer kind of way.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 14, 2017)

Still have the install CD's from way back when it was a new release.


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Nope, it is SP, and is an absolutely brilliant game. You travel into the human mind in a 3-d platformer kind of way.


gotta claim it and give a try ! thanks for the info, i did posted it just for sharing with all crew here!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 14, 2017)

Photo of one of the five install discs.


----------



## peche (Sep 14, 2017)

well, happy to come up with something pretty interesting for all ! or also a decent, 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Photo of one of the five install discs.
> View attachment 92064


On that note, I slacker backed Psychonauts 2.  There's 8 on Fig that can still be slacker backed (discounted preorder, still counted as a "backer" for future games).


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 16, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 92115



I'd definitely recommend Banner Saga if anyone hasn't played it.

Some others look cool.. but I try not to buy too many things from GOG accept vintage stuff or CDProjekt. I'm too tied to Steam. :\


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## peche (Sep 18, 2017)

Also:
several studio sales!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## pigulici (Sep 19, 2017)

BIG DEAL SALE on gog.com


----------



## HD64G (Sep 19, 2017)

And a free game also as usual in every big sale of theirs...

https://www.gog.com/game/oddworld_abes_oddysee


----------



## Frick (Sep 19, 2017)

pigulici said:


> BIG DEAL SALE on gog.com



Nice but I still find navigating their lista annoying. No sorting by price.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Sep 19, 2017)

Frick said:


> Nice but I still find navigating their lista annoying. No sorting by price.



Found some deals though. Got Spelunky, Prison Architecht, Banished and Firewatch, all of them on various places on my Want to Play list, Firewatch being close to the top.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 20, 2017)

ODDWORLD: ABE'S ODDYSEE free on www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## peche (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes, its free!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 26, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/Insurgency/

I don't play First Person Shooters all that much any more, but at the price point of a $1.49 and linux compatibility.....I thought I'd give it a go.

Glad I did....

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## RCoon (Sep 28, 2017)

Anybody else get a 50% off Coupon for Civ VI this morning?


----------



## peche (Sep 28, 2017)

click image for moar info, also another items on sale!

Regards


----------



## peche (Sep 28, 2017)

-60% Steam !


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2017)

This was mentioned in the other thread as well, but Fallout is free on Steam for a bit.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 30, 2017)

> This was mentioned in the other thread as well, but Fallout is free on Steam for a bit.



_*~*_*Free Fallout on steam weekend*_*~LINK for anyone interested*_


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Laurijan (Sep 30, 2017)

Just got the fallout 1 free on steam


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## peche (Sep 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> _*~*_*Free Fallout on steam weekend*_*~LINK for anyone interested*_


guess i gonna try ... since its free....
have never played any fallout game..


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2017)

peche said:


> guess i gonna try ... since its free....
> have never played any fallout game..



Well, the first game is very different to the other games (even Fallout 2, which introduced much of the "wackiness"), and if you're not really into 90's isometric RPGs you're probably better off with Fallout New Vegas. Avoid the Bethsoft Fallouts.

EDIT: Especially Fallout 4, which is the only game I've played so bad it actually made me angry for real, and I've played some pretty damned bad games in my day.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## peche (Oct 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 92674


i was about to upload image of this sale! nice timing !


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 92674





Spoiler







Car Mechanic Simulator 2018
OUT NOW
-15%
$16.99



Torment: Tides of Numenera
-30%
$31.49



Kerbal Space Program
-40%
$23.99



Thimbleweed Park™
-33%
$13.39



The Wild Eight
EARLY ACCESS
-15%
$16.99



Warlords Battlecry III
-60%
$3.99



Wasteland 2: Director's Cut - Classic Edition
-75%
$9.99



Homesick
-40%
$8.99



Lifeless Planet Premier Edition
+2
-66%
$6.79



Wasteland 2: Director's Cut - Digital Deluxe Edition
-75%
$14.99



Audiosurf 2
-67%
$4.94



Torment: Tides of Numenera - Legacy Edition
-30%
$45.49



Stranger of Sword City
-30%
$13.99



The Red Solstice
-70%
$5.99



Stable Orbit
OUT NOW
-33%
$10.04



Audiosurf
-75%
$2.49



Torment: Tides of Numenera - Immortal Edition
-30%
$62.99
[\spoiler]


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or just click the link I gave.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 92673



There's an update for the old SWBF2 that makes multiplayer work again.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 4, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/stardock-bundle

Lots of good titles on there but, beware, the last tier especially is missing a lot of DLCs.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 4, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/stardock-bundle
> 
> Lots of good titles on there but, beware, the last tier especially is missing a lot of DLCs.


Been disappointed with them since they moved away from their "NO DRM, No Way, No Time!" stance.. Doesn't surprise me they have a bundle created missing DLC.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Oct 5, 2017)

To celebrate MSI's Z370 motherboards launch which is schedule to release Oct 5th, 2017, they're giving away up to $2,000 gift cards (blizzard, steam, lol)


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2017)

Drone said:


> To celebrate MSI's Z370 motherboards launch which is schedule to release Oct 5th, 2017, they're giving away up to $2,000 gift cards (blizzard, steam, lol)



Too bad I can't finish the questionnare. "What is your favourite MSI Z370 motherboard?" is a trick question as they all look so very very daft. I'd be ashamed if someone saw such a thing in my house.

Also, did you just get a bonus entry?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 5, 2017)

Chances of winning? Just about the same as your chances of making it to Mars next week  

 It's always some dude in Spain who wins


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Chances of winning? Just about the same as your chances of making it to Mars next week
> 
> It's always some dude in Spain who wins



I won a keyboard in a giveaway here some time ago, but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 92768



just got the "silver" edition for One of the Kids, 25% off + another 15% with promo (*15SOW*). $51.00 all said n done.


----------



## peche (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 10, 2017)

and now one of the other kids wants this damn Shadow of War game, but now its $20+ MORE!

 God forbid he just tell me he wanted it two days ago

*If anyone knows where to get this game (legitimately) for UNDER $50, let me know please.*


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## peche (Oct 10, 2017)

Click image for moar info !


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 11, 2017)

Origin Access will make available Mass Effect: Andromeda until the end of the year.


----------



## peche (Oct 12, 2017)

click images for moar info !​


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 12, 2017)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon® Wildlands 
Free Weekend also -50% off till 10/16

My free download should be done a couple hours after the end of the free trial, yeah for slow internet!


----------



## peche (Oct 12, 2017)

Delta6326 said:


> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon® Wildlands
> Free Weekend also -50% off till 10/16
> 
> My free download should be done a couple hours after the end of the free trial, yeah for slow internet!


crap.... no money and my top 1 wish-listed game on sale... thanks life!


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## pigulici (Oct 16, 2017)

Lowest price for Witcher 3 , 60% off, on gog.com :

https://www.gog.com/promo/20171016_special_sale_witcher_series


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2017)

pigulici said:


> Lowest price for Witcher 3 , 60% off, on gog.com :
> 
> https://www.gog.com/promo/20171016_special_sale_witcher_series



It's 60% off on the GOTY version only.
50% off on the "regular" version.

As well as on Steam now 50% off:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/292030/The_Witcher_3_Wild_Hunt/

Ok, the one on GOG is DRM free....


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 19, 2017)

Free game Humble bundle for steam: Civ 3 complete
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sid-meiers-civilization-iii-complete


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 20, 2017)

Steam Link ($1) + ICEY ($7.69) for $16.68 shipped ($7.99):
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/5025/ICEY__Steam_Link_Bundle/


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 20, 2017)

Laurijan said:


> Free game Humble bundle for steam: Civ 3 complete
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sid-meiers-civilization-iii-complete


That's the only way they're getting anything else in my shopping cart after the IGN purchase.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/codemasters

http://store.steampowered.com/app/285190/Warhammer_40000_Dawn_of_War_III/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/fallout/


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 20, 2017)

Dirt Rally is 80% off. Bought it instantaneously.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## okidna (Oct 25, 2017)

Stronghold HD & AD 2044 are free at GOG : https://www.gog.com/


----------



## StrayKAT (Oct 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 93348



Huh. A Pillars of the Earth game. Didn't know there was one. I wonder if it has that TV theme song.

I bought Deponia not long ago, but it's another in a long line of unplayed games so far.


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2017)

Deus Ex Mankind Diveded for €12.95 @ Steam. Bought it, I feel a pretty epic non lethal playthrough of all games at their hardest coming up.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 25, 2017)

Frick said:


> Deus Ex Mankind Diveded for €12.95 @ Steam. Bought it, I feel a pretty epic non lethal playthrough of all games at their hardest coming up.


Non-lethal approach is epically hard!  I love games that allow you lethal or non-lethal ways to complete them.   Good luck to you!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 25, 2017)

I was able to get Season Pass too for cheaper (~$17 versus ~$25) via completing the Deus Ex Collection:
http://store.steampowered.com/bundle/2355/The_Deus_Ex_Collection/

Granted, I had everything except Mankind Divided so won't apply to everyone.


----------



## Frick (Oct 26, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/day-of-the-devs-2017

The interesting bits are Grim Fandango/Day of the Tentacle/Full Throttle Remastered, the last one I didn't even know existed.


----------



## Frick (Oct 26, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Non-lethal approach is epically hard!  I love games that allow you lethal or non-lethal ways to complete them.   Good luck to you!



At least in Human Revolution I found it too easy, but mostly because the OP stealth. IIRC.


----------



## peche (Oct 26, 2017)

Click image for moar info

Also:

Click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 26, 2017)

https://www.gog.com

https://www.gog.com/connect


----------



## Fluffmeister (Oct 26, 2017)

As predicted, the Steam Halloween sale is up too for those living in a (creepy) cave:


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2017)

Bought it anyway.....   (50% Off on Steam now)


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## peche (Oct 30, 2017)

Fellas that sale still hot, evil within, doom and plenty scary titles on sale! click image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2017)

almost free! $3 for an amazing Co-Op game!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Many games up to 75% Off*

 

Some of the games on Fanatical:


----------



## peche (Nov 2, 2017)

click for moar info !!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 2, 2017)

I went to pre-order or at least look at the pre-order information of red dead redemption2, for one of my kids,  and I was surprised to find that it points me to LA noir no matter which console or which retailer I choose 

 Still have plenty of time left ,hopefully someone will post a deal on that Puppy


----------



## Norton (Nov 2, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I went to pre-order or at least look at the pre-order information of red dead redemption2, for one of my kids,  and I was surprised to find that it points me to LA noir no matter which console or which retailer I choose
> 
> Still have plenty of time left ,hopefully someone will post a deal on that Puppy



Seems to work for me when I click the link you posted?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 2, 2017)

Norton said:


> Seems to work for me when I click the link you posted?


same here.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 3, 2017)

I know not everyone cares but I post it anyway.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 3, 2017)

Norton said:


> Seems to work for me when I click the link you posted?





ne6togadno said:


> same here.



now it does, i signed up to twitter, and told rockstar it was broken (they didnt even say TY), but i still have the broken link  since i embedded it in my message to them.https://t.co/HZcNnaVlF9


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 4, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/daedalic


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 4, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/daedalic





Spoiler



FEATURED GAMES








$154.95
$49.61
-68%




$39.99
$26.79
-33%



$29.99
$20.09
-33%




$124.94
$12.80
-90%



$39.99
$19.99
-50%




$129.99
$12.99
-90%









$19.99
$6.79
-66%





$14.99




$34.99
$17.49
-50%



$129.99
$12.99
-90%




$49.99
$4.99
-90%




$37.97
$15.18
-60%



$29.99
$10.19
-66%




$19.99
$4.99
-75%




$19.99
$2.99
-85%



$9.99
$0.99
-90%




$19.99
$1.99
-90%




$19.99
$1.99
-90%



$14.99
$3.74
-75%




$19.99
$2.99
-85%




$34.99
$3.49
-90%



$14.99
$5.99
-60%




$29.99
$4.49
-85%




$19.99
$6.79
-66%



$14.99
$1.49
-90%




$19.99
$1.99
-90%




$44.99
$6.74
-85%



$89.95
$7.75
-91%




$29.99
$14.99
-50%




$19.99
$1.99
-90%



$9.99
$0.99
-90%




$9.99
$0.99
-90%




$19.99
$1.99
-90%



$19.99
$1.99
-90%




$15.98
$4.72
-70%




$19.99
$1.99
-90%



$39.99
$19.99
-50%




$7.99
$1.59
-80%




$9.99
$2.49
-75%



$9.99
$4.99
-50%




$19.99
$2.99
-85%




$55.96
$9.55
-83%



$9.99
$0.99
-90%




$4.99
$0.49
-90%




$9.99
$1.99
-80%



$19.99
$3.99
-80%




$7.99
$0.79
-90%




$4.99
$1.24
-75%



$4.99
$0.49
-90%




$4.99
$0.49
-90%




$2.99
$1.01
-66%


Sorry, I don't always recognize publishers, so I like to see what they did


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Nov 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 93724



Blast from the past indeed. Giants, Sacrifice, MDK... Oh my, they have Toonstruck. If you ever wanted Christopher Lloyd and Dan Castalleneta solve cartoon corruption it's the only thing to get. It is very silly and very difficult. And Tim Curry is the bad guy, obviously.


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I know not everyone cares but I post it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 93707



I would by stick of truth there for 8$ or something but i only have cash money now to spend


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## peche (Nov 6, 2017)

Racing  Sale is Fast! 


Asseto Corsa, the crew, racing manager and some new epic titles, hurry! click image for moar info!

Regards,​


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 6, 2017)

Watch dogs 1 free on uplay from 6.11-13.11.17


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 6, 2017)

peche said:


> Racing  Sale is Fast!
> 
> View attachment 93787
> Asseto Corsa, the crew, racing manager and some new epic titles, hurry! click image for moar info!
> ...


Thanks man, just procured WRC6 for $11.99. That's cheaper than even g2a.com can do.
50% downloaded .


----------



## peche (Nov 6, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Thanks man, just procured WRC6 for $11.99. That's cheaper than even g2a.com can do.
> 50% downloaded .


pretty glad some took advantage of it!


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 7, 2017)

Laurijan said:


> Watch dogs 1 free on uplay from 6.11-13.11.17



it seen like you can preload the game but it opens later on. no free weekend stuff this time


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 7, 2017)

Laurijan said:


> it seen like you can preload the game but it opens later on. no free weekend stuff this time



Now it can be played. I saw that watch dogs season pass is in sale for 6e now too - bought it. game without season pass is a turn off


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2017)

*Watchdogs* for *free* from Ubisoft through November 13th.








Edit: didn't realize there was a News post about it already.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Beastie (Nov 8, 2017)

peche said:


> Racing  Sale is Fast!​


 Picked up Assetto Corsa. Thanks.


----------



## peche (Nov 8, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Picked up Assetto Corsa. Thanks.


U'R welcome my friend!


----------



## pigulici (Nov 9, 2017)

MADE IN POLAND: WITCHER 3 GOTY, SHADOW WARRIOR 2, DYING LIGHT AND MORE UP TO -90% on gog.com
https://www.gog.com/promo/20171109_special_sale_made_in_poland_sale


----------



## dcf-joe (Nov 9, 2017)

I might get The Vanishing of Ethan Carter from that sale.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.gog.com/news/release_syberia_3_the_complete_journey_48h_syberia_giveaway
https://www.gog.com
https://www.gog.com/connect
https://www.gog.com/promo/20171106_weekly_sale_1c_strategy_first


----------



## NTM2003 (Nov 9, 2017)

For honor gold edition $39.99 on steam I just brought it. Hope it’s good. $99.99 normal price offer ends November 13th


----------



## peche (Nov 9, 2017)

click image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## Laurijan (Nov 10, 2017)

Syberia 1 point and click adventure free on https://www.gog.com 
Good game. Played it on android.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 10, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/aspyr/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/klei/


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 11, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/jumbo-bundle-10


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## peche (Nov 14, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> View attachment 94024


i was about to post it !


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 14, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> View attachment 94024


I checked out the "Fearless Fantasy" promo and made it to about 25 seconds, after the "healer" performs a "Love Shock" to resurrect the fighter..... *sigh*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2017)

Origin has Plants vs Zombies GOTY for FREE for the time being


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Vanquish is Half price on Sega website for this week i believe if anyone is interested.


----------



## peche (Nov 15, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Origin has Plants vs Zombies GOTY for FREE for the time being


copy taken! thanks !


----------



## peche (Nov 16, 2017)

again on sale! click image for moar info, !


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 16, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 94081
> again on sale! click image for moar info, !



 This game has to be earning these guys millions upon millions still. I can count at least 10 or 20 times in the last year or two that I recall seeing a sale under $10 for these two games.

 Undeniably one of those must have games


----------



## jormungand (Nov 16, 2017)

For those interested in this awesome epic game, 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/587620/OKAMI_HD/


maybe ill wait till it gets cheap but is awesome to have this masterpiece on pc and hd remastered....


----------



## peche (Nov 16, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> This game has to be earning these guys millions upon millions still. I can count at least 10 or 20 times in the last year or two that I recall seeing a sale under $10 for these two games.
> 
> Undeniably one of those must have games


i haven't played them yet, lolz...i own 1 of 2,


----------



## Ithanul (Nov 16, 2017)

jormungand said:


> For those interested in this awesome epic game,
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/587620/OKAMI_HD/
> 
> ...


I am glad Capcom bringing that game to PS4, Xbox One, and the PC.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Nov 18, 2017)

New expansion for Titan Quest, called Ragnarök. Some percents off.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/741350/Titan_Quest_Ragnark/


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Deeveo (Nov 20, 2017)

Plants vs. Zombies Game of the year edition free in Origin for now.


----------



## X800 (Nov 20, 2017)

Get for FREE https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...20_brutallegend_storefront&utm_content=Banner


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 21, 2017)

https://www.gog.com/news/the_black_friday_sale_2017_begins


----------



## manofthem (Nov 21, 2017)

Humble has *Alien Isolation Collection* on sale again for *$12.49*, one if my personal favorites. It's not the lowest price ever, but worth every cent!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2017)

A bunch of Paradox games.

https://www.paradoxplaza.com/black-...n=papl_plaza_forum-banner_all_20171122_blafri


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 22, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/SteamAwardNominations/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2017)

there are some decent mark down in the Origin store believe it or not....i got the sims 4 "city living" expansion for around $14.00 (usually $35 or more)the other day. I signed up for that Origin access for an additional 10% off as well. it seems at the least, all the sims content & base games are on sale, and it looks like a lot of other titles too.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 23, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sanctum-2      Free

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 24, 2017)

DIrt 4 *60%* and up to *64%* DIrt 4 in Bundle if you already have Dirt 3 and DIrt Rally Via Steam DLC 50% OFF!!
http://store.steampowered.com/app/421020/DiRT_4/


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## DRDNA (Nov 25, 2017)

*-50%* was $39.99 NOW* $19.99*

*WRC 7* FIA World Rally Championship

http://store.steampowered.com/app/621830/WRC_7_FIA_World_Rally_Championship/


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> *-50%* was $39.99 NOW* $19.99*
> 
> *WRC 7* FIA World Rally Championship
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/621830/WRC_7_FIA_World_Rally_Championship/



Interesting!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Interesting!


I procured Dirt 4 64% off yesterday (loving it), and Just procured this WRC7 just now! If you go for it lemme know I will online with you for sure!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I procured Dirt 4 64% off yesterday (loving it), and Just procured this WRC7 just now! If you go for it lemme know I will online with you for sure!



Reading reviews now.....

I have a xbox360 controller though...


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Reading reviews now.....
> 
> I have a xbox360 controller though...


Me too, I hardly ever use my Momo Wheel any more...I'm a lazy gamer lol


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## DRDNA (Nov 27, 2017)

STEAM AUTUMN SALE NOW THROUGH 1PM NOV 28TH
http://store.steampowered.com/



Up to -75%



-25%
$29.99
$22.49




-33%
$29.99
$20.09
 


-33%
$14.99
$10.04



-33%
$14.99
$10.04




-33%
$14.99
$10.04





-25%
$19.99
$14.99
 


-50%
$19.99
$9.99




-40%
$59.99
$35.99
 


-50%
$39.99
$19.99



-17 ~ 66%




-75%
$19.99
$5.00




-50 ~ 75%
 


-50%
$59.99
$29.99




*Browse Steam*


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## peche (Nov 29, 2017)

Fast games! nice bundle, ckick image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## HD64G (Nov 29, 2017)

peche said:


> View attachment 94373
> Fast games! nice bundle, ckick image for moar info!
> 
> Regards,


Got the $1 bundle mostly for F1 2012. A nice game it seems judging from most buyers' reviews.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2017)

HD64G said:


> Got the $1 bundle mostly for F1 2012. A nice game it seems judging from most buyers' reviews.



I went for it as well!


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 94317



Nice... grabbed the 2nd Tier, I know @rtwjunkie recommended Valley and it does look pretty good, plus I'm intrigued to try Stasis and Steamburg!


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 29, 2017)

https://www.destinythegame.com/free-trial


----------



## peche (Nov 29, 2017)

HD64G said:


> Got the $1 bundle mostly for F1 2012. A nice game it seems judging from most buyers' reviews.





P4-630 said:


> I went for it as well!


im glad the sale advise was useful ! enjoy the races!


Regards,


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2017)

Fluffmeister said:


> Nice... grabbed the 2nd Tier, I know @rtwjunkie recommended Valley and it does look pretty good, plus I'm intrigued to try Stasis and Steamburg!


I had an absolute blast with Valley.... the first couple of hours of play were all soft, soothing music, and floating gameplay, and drifting and... it was a blast. You'll love it. @rtwjunkie hooked me up several months ago. Have fun!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2017)

peche said:


> im glad the sale advise was useful ! enjoy the races!
> 
> 
> Regards,



F1 2012 runs great on my laptop!!

Albeit @ 1280x720 (windowed) and locked the fps at 30 so the CPU temps stay just below 60....


----------



## X800 (Dec 1, 2017)

Free at humblebundle.com





https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...u_xcomdeclassified_freegame&hmb_medium=banner


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2017)

X800 said:


> Free at humblebundle.com
> View attachment 94425
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...u_xcomdeclassified_freegame&hmb_medium=banner



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/free-games-thread.113782/page-23#post-3762364


----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 1, 2017)

*Bureau XCOM is free on HumbleBundle!!!*


----------



## peche (Dec 1, 2017)

Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 
1 day left, grab yours!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 1, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/theclassicsreturn/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/nicalisweekend/


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 4, 2017)

*Tropico 5     
2,99*

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/tropico-5


----------



## AvrageGamr (Dec 5, 2017)

World in Conflict and Black Flag are free on Uplay


----------



## Laurijan (Dec 5, 2017)

AvrageGamr said:


> World in Conflict and Black Flag are free on Uplay



world in conflict this week, next week black flag.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 7, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/finland_sale/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/355790/Styx_Shards_of_Darkness/


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## peche (Dec 7, 2017)

if you missed last racing bundle..... 


you have a second chance, click image for moar info !


----------



## X800 (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.ubisoft.com/en-gb/event/world-in-conflict-giveaway/#207311210


Free at Ubisoft


----------



## X800 (Dec 7, 2017)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/homefront





Free at humblebundle.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 7, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bohemia_sale/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/365590/Tom_Clancys_The_Division/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/xfranchise/


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 8, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/thegameawards2017


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2017)

Wo


ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/thegameawards2017


wow I actually got some of my voted for games (that were also on my list here), including Edith Finch!!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 9, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wo
> 
> wow I actually got some of my voted for games (that were also on my list here), including Edith Finch!!


i cant remember what i've voted for 

https://www.gog.com/game/what_remains_of_edith_finch


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Laurijan (Dec 12, 2017)

Now AC black flag is free on uplay

Edit: just got the message but it seems like the game is not free yet in +2 timezone
Edit 2: Lol i tried to get the game thru origin client. now i notice i have slept to little


----------



## kruk (Dec 12, 2017)

The winter sale has started at GOG.com and for a *limited time *you can get a *free copy *of Grim Fandango Remastered. It's a great adventure game so don't miss out on the deal.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 12, 2017)

https://www.gog.com/connect


----------



## peche (Dec 13, 2017)

click image for moar info !​


----------



## happita (Dec 13, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/connect



This thing never seems to work out for me. Even though my steam profile is public n all that and I have Limbo in my steam library, grrrrr. /vent


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 13, 2017)

happita said:


> This thing never seems to work out for me. Even though my steam profile is public n all that and I have Limbo in my steam library, grrrrr. /vent
> View attachment 94781



atm your steam account is private. try changing it to public then go to connect and hit refresh. if it doesnt pick it up straight away try again after an hour. in the mean time leave your steam account public. when connect was introduced for first time there was remark from gog that it may take some time till the connection is done depending on servers loads.
after fist time connection was done i've left my account to friends only and for me it works fine whenever there is a eligible game in the list

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/devil-may-cry


----------



## happita (Dec 14, 2017)

ne6togadno said:


> atm your steam account is private. try changing it to public then go to connect and hit refresh. if it doesnt pick it up straight away try again after an hour. in the mean time leave your steam account public. when connect was introduced for first time there was remark from gog that it may take some time till the connection is done depending on servers loads.
> after fist time connection was done i've left my account to friends only and for me it works fine whenever there is a eligible game in the list



I had to literally google "how to change steam account to public". I thought it was public, apparently not.
I thank you sir


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 14, 2017)

Not exactly a game, but : https://www.humblebundle.com/software/vegas-pro-creative-freedom


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 14, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/232090/Killing_Floor_2/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/433850/H1Z1/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/homefront

http://store.steampowered.com/app/386940/Ultimate_Chicken_Horse/


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 14, 2017)

Company of Heroes 2 free on humble for a limited time


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Norton (Dec 15, 2017)

I'll just leave this here for you guys to have a look at:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...iveaway-is-open-enter-now.202061/post-3769234

Ends soon- don't delay


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 15, 2017)

View attachment 94888


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## scevism (Dec 16, 2017)

Forza Horizon 3 + Hot Wheels DLC 23.99 UK Pounds bargain.
https://www.cdkeys.com/xbox-live/games/forza-horizon-3-hot-wheels-xbox-one


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 16, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/starz

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/star-wars


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2017)

I dont know if i am late i hope i dont 

UBISOTF is giving 3 Games Away for FREE

1 - ASSASSIN'S CREED IV ( Black FlaG )
2 - WATCH DOGS 
3 - WORLD IN CONFLICT 

I got all 3 today

Link: https://www.ubisoft.com/de-de/event/happy-playdays-2017/#223315639


----------



## jormungand (Dec 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont know if i am late i hope i dont
> 
> UBISOTF is giving 3 Games Away for FREE
> 
> ...


I got WiC and AC bf....ill get watchdogs today too...thanks


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## peche (Dec 18, 2017)

View attachment 94963
click image for moar info ! freeeee!!!!

Also:
View attachment 94966
click image for moar info, 

But wait, there is moar!!!





also several Tom clancy's the division items are on sale too!

last, not less important, 


click every image for info! 

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Cvrk (Dec 20, 2017)

@P4-630  on what website does this voucher apply ? Is this for Steam ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2017)

Looks like GreenManGaming

Edit: Yeah, the picture is clickable.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2017)

Cvrk said:


> @P4-630  on what website does this voucher apply ? Is this for Steam ?



Yes it's greenmangaming as Ford mentioned but the key you buy there is for Steam.

If you click on the picture it'll take you there.


----------



## Cvrk (Dec 20, 2017)

Confused.
26,99 GBP and after you can add the code and you will get 27% from that price. it will make it the smallest price on the market....
or is 26,99 with the code on it applied already? Never got anything from greenmangaming

You can get it from Instant here:
https://www.instant-gaming.com/en/1995-buy-key-steam-playerunknowns-battlegrounds/

22,99


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Drone (Dec 20, 2017)

If you get Witcher 3 goty (-60%) on GOG then they give Hard West for free if not Hard West is -75%


----------



## 64K (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## 64K (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, I made a pretty good haul of games on this Steam Sale I guess:

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3 Gold   $3.99
Soma   $5.99
Wolfenstein: The Old Blood   $9.99
Mad Max   $6.79
Rebel Galaxy    $3.99
Grim Dawn   $7.49
Deus Ex: Mankind Divided   $8.99
Firewatch   $7.99
Quantum Break   $9.99

Now I can hope to have enough time to play them with my ridiculous backlog of games waiting to be played


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 22, 2017)

Assassin's Creed Black Flag is free via ubisoft's uplay software ... hurry while it lasts


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 22, 2017)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/493340/Planet_Coaster/

at $15 is this worth it? anyone on TPU own this already? im tempted to buy as it has favorable reviews and the DLC looks cheap enough price-wise ..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 22, 2017)

promo GMG17


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 22, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/493340/Planet_Coaster/
> 
> at $15 is this worth it? anyone on TPU own this already? im tempted to buy as it has favorable reviews and the DLC looks cheap enough price-wise ..


I picked it up, my kids saw the promo video and some workshop coasters and said we HAVE TO  get it . 

Also, for anyone looking for a deal on a Steam link the black Friday price is back, I just picked one up for $6 Canadian  http://store.steampowered.com/app/353380/Steam_Link/


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 22, 2017)

Steam link is effing awesome...
They work natively with PS4 and Xbone S or later controllers...

The only thing that sucks about them is the initial power up... My screen went black before it received signal and I was left wondering for the next 5 minutes if it was DOA.... Other than that no hiccups and well worth the $12.98 after tax and shipping.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 95192


thnx, picked it up to stock my kids steam library


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## peche (Dec 26, 2017)

Click image for moar info


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 26, 2017)

If you login to the VIP section @ Greenmangaming you can currently get an extra 25% off any game already on sale*:

https://www.greenmangaming.com/vip/

*Applicable on all titles in the Holiday Sale except Destiny 2 and Destiny 2 Digital Deluxe Edition.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 27, 2017)

GMG has some "VIP" deals going currently

*HERE*

voucher codes: (apparently for titles that are intended for each respective code)
*#000E55-DW52W3-0S4AVI
#000E62-DW52W3-0S4AVI*


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 27, 2017)

I have a copy of Destiny 2 to give away on PC. I'd like to get the new Life is Strange game for it, am I allowed to offer trades here? How does this all work?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## peche (Jan 2, 2018)

Click image 4 moar info !
Happy new folks, best wishes!

Regards,


Sale just starting! click image for moar info!

Regards,


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2018)

click image for moar info !


----------



## pigulici (Jan 10, 2018)

On gog.com 

*NEW YEAR'S RESOLUTIONS SALE*

https://www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## P4-630 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## peche (Jan 12, 2018)

Click image for moar info!

Also:






Click images for moar info !
some sales are ending soonest that other! make your pics... 



Spoiler: Sorry for the long post.....


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 16, 2018)

PUBG 25% off at GreenMan with coupon BLUE25


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Up to 80% Off*
https://www.fanatical.com/en/collections/very-positive


----------



## kruk (Jan 18, 2018)

Carmageddon: Max Damage has launched on GoG.com and to celebrate this, they are offering the car mashing racing game Carmageddon TDR 2000 *for free for the next 48 hours*.



Get it while the asphalt is still hot


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 18, 2018)

kruk said:


> Carmageddon: Max Damage has launched on GoG.com and to celebrate this, they are offering the car mashing racing game Carmageddon TDR 2000 *for free for the next 48 hours*.
> 
> View attachment 96124
> 
> Get it while the asphalt is still hot


One of my Kickstarters I'm most pleased with


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## DRDNA (Jan 22, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 96256


*Page Not Found*


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> *Page Not Found*



Hmmm, the link is working, no problem here.


----------



## Drone (Jan 23, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 96256



Awesome deal! And I confirm, link does work.





Simcity, tropico and lots of other stuff -85% on GOG this week. Click the image.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 23, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/367500/Dragons_Dogma_Dark_Arisen/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/362960/Tyranny/
on gog as well
https://www.gog.com/game/tyranny_commander_edition


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 24, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/app/367500/Dragons_Dogma_Dark_Arisen/
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/362960/Tyranny/
> on gog as well
> https://www.gog.com/game/tyranny_commander_edition


been watching for Tyranny on a good sale.....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 24, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> been watching for Tyranny on a good sale.....


i dont anymore 
got it on gog. if i like soundtrack i may get overlord upgrade later on

some jrpgs on sale on gog
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180124_jrpg_sale


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2018)

GOG also has a great Action RPG on sale 50% off.
https://www.gog.com/game/xanadu_next


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 25, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/paradox-bundle-2018
best price for pillars of eternithy so far. no dlcs thou


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/paradox-bundle-2018
> best price for pillars of eternithy so far. no dlcs thou



Also Stellaris. But it might  be a bad time to get into it as it'll soon get a major overhaul.


----------



## kruk (Jan 26, 2018)

Humble Bundle is offering Amnesia Collection for free for a limited time (~48h). In the pack you get two great Indie horror games: Amnesia: The Dark Descent and Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs. Click for more info.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 26, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/210970/The_Witness/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/far-cry/


----------



## Kursah (Jan 26, 2018)

Frick said:


> Also Stellaris. But it might  be a bad time to get into it as it'll soon get a major overhaul.



It's a good time to try the last of the 1.x version before 2.x drops on 2/22. I enjoy GalCiv3 Crusade more, but am trying to get through my current playthrough. What 2.0 brings to the table is HUGE and I think will be what I wanted Stellaris to be when 1.0 launched.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 27, 2018)

doom for 10euro. 
wont last long thou as keys are half way soldout
https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/doom


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 27, 2018)

Yeah well last night that bar was about 8/10 full. The price is good though, thanks.


----------



## peche (Jan 30, 2018)

Click image for moar info !


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2018)

peche said:


> View attachment 96565
> 
> Click image for more info !


 I'm really surprised they didn't include Grandtheft auto five.  I'm guessing they didn't to keep the price down


----------



## peche (Jan 31, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm really surprised they didn't include Grandtheft auto five.  I'm guessing they didn't to keep the price down


same here, but i guess all the sales with the same games arent gathering that much money for'em, so may be a new strategy to sell other game or older keys for these games!
my 2 ccents...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 1, 2018)

Picked up wwe2k18 digital deluxe edition  for 32 USD from green man gaming with the code "justforyou" the code is worth 23% off anything in the store


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 2, 2018)

The next Monthly Humble Bundle has Dark Souls 3 for $12


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 3, 2018)

Cortex Command
FREE
http://store.steampowered.com/app/209670/Cortex_Command/

Video


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/Fallout_4/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/telltale_weekend/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/712100/Total_War_Saga_Thrones_of_Britannia/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/637650/FINAL_FANTASY_XV_WINDOWS_EDITION/


----------



## kruk (Feb 4, 2018)

Just started playing the indie action RPG Bastion again and noticed it's 75% off on Steam.  There is also a Demo available to try before buy. Check it out.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 4, 2018)

kruk said:


> Just started playing the indie action RPG Bastion again and noticed it's 75% off on Steam.  There is also a Demo available to try before buy. Check it out.


soundtrack is also available if you like the music


----------



## kruk (Feb 8, 2018)

The RPG pack Gothic Universe which contains Gothic 1, Gothic 2 Gold and Gothic 3 is 75% off on Steam. 



Gothic 1 and Gothic 2: Gold are one of the best RPGs I have played. Gothic 3 was kind of a dissapointment for me, but it improved a lot with Gothic 3 Community Patches. Expect ~150 hours of gameplay for the whole pack.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 8, 2018)

kruk said:


> The RPG pack Gothic Universe which contains Gothic 1, Gothic 2 Gold and Gothic 3 is 75% off on Steam.
> 
> View attachment 96892
> 
> Gothic 1 and Gothic 2: Gold are one of the best RPGs I have played. Gothic 3 was kind of a dissapointment for me, but it improved a lot with Gothic 3 Community Patches. Expect ~150 hours of gameplay for the whole pack.


I'm with you. Enjoyed the hell outta 1, really liked 2, just didn't like 3....


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 8, 2018)

Vampire, Hard West, Soma and more up to 90% off at GOG.


----------



## peche (Feb 12, 2018)

click image for moar info!!


----------



## jormungand (Feb 12, 2018)

LOL Mafia for $10.04 and Mafia 2 for $7.49


----------



## peche (Feb 12, 2018)

jormungand said:


> LOL Mafia for $10.04 and Mafia 2 for $7.49


have seen several times this, with bio shock, metro and others!


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 12, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/801990/MAKE_WAR_NOT_LOVE_5/


----------



## pigulici (Feb 13, 2018)

*Chinese New Year Sale on gog.com*


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 15, 2018)

pigulici said:


> *Chinese New Year Sale on gog.com*


up in steam as well
http://store.steampowered.com/lunarnewyear


----------



## flmatter (Feb 20, 2018)

GRID  on sale 2.99  for anyone into racing games.  Also Trine Bundle  $10.72   

apologies in advance if already posted elsewhere


----------



## jormungand (Feb 20, 2018)

Origin Sale boys!!!!!!!!! Titanfall 2 for $4.99 and more  my time to grab that game....


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 20, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Origin Sale boys!!!!!!!!! Titanfall 2 for $4.99 and more  my time to grab that game....



great find, i loved that game


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 21, 2018)

upto 75% of on some Warhammer at GOG.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 21, 2018)

i found this in the steam store.....its actually cheaper on steam than the few "cut rate" resellers i sometimes use when i dont wanna  spend too much.
*Ark Survival Evolved under $20
MIDWEEK MADNESS! Offer ends February 23*


----------



## peche (Feb 21, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Origin Sale boys!!!!!!!!! Titanfall 2 for $4.99 and more  my time to grab that game....


i took a watch, sale is not wat i was waiting... well also origin does not have that much games...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 21, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Origin Sale boys!!!!!!!!! Titanfall 2 for $4.99 and more  my time to grab that game....


Great game.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 23, 2018)

Cities in Motion  give away from game sessions.  Not my cup of tea for a game but free for someone who likes this. Builder type, Sims style maybe....


----------



## peche (Feb 23, 2018)

click image for moar info !

Also:


anime sale, click image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## Cvrk (Feb 25, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthl...ayout_index_1_layout_type_threes_tile_index_3

I got this. I was waiting to get Dark Souls 3 , and right now for 12 euro and the dlc is the best price it was ever. Also you get on 2 March 6 more games. I think it's a great deal.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 25, 2018)

That humble bundle monthly deal is actually an amazing value. Unlike other subscription-based game services you get to keep the games even if you cancel the service.


----------



## IceShroom (Feb 27, 2018)

Daily Anomaly deal at GOG.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 27, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayout_index_1_layout_type_threes_tile_index_1


----------



## HD64G (Feb 27, 2018)

Apart from the drm-free release of Kingdom Come: Deliverance, gog has 2 great games on big discounts rignt now: Aragami (a GREAT stealth coop with a twisting story) and X3: Terran War Pack (one of the best packages of a space sim sandbox game where you choose to become anything you want).


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 1, 2018)

DIRT Rally and 4 GAMES 70--80% OFF

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/dirt/

*FINAL FANTASY XV WINDOWS EDITION* DEMO mow available. 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/637650/FINAL_FANTASY_XV_WINDOWS_EDITION/


----------



## peche (Mar 1, 2018)

click image for moar info !



click image for moar info !

enjoy!


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 2, 2018)

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!     Zombie Chronicles at 18 euro. that is the lowest it ever was!!!! DAMN! .....still expensive tho. And I can't buy it,if my cousin does not get it. I aonly play zombies with him. Still.. hmm. can it get lower than this ? Maybe in November when new Black Ops 4 comes out. But then I'll have to buy that one for 60 euro (( 
Decisions, decisions!


----------



## happita (Mar 2, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!     Zombie Chronicles at 18 euro. that is the lowest it ever was!!!! DAMN! .....still expensive tho. And I can't buy it,if my cousin does not get it. I aonly play zombies with him. Still.. hmm. can it get lower than this ? Maybe in November when new Black Ops 4 comes out. But then I'll have to buy that one for 60 euro ((
> Decisions, decisions!



@Cvrk I doubt it will get any lower than that. Steam had it for $22.49 USD, but for that Humble price, $19.49 is as low as it will ever get. I just bought it


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 2, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenix-publisher-weekend/


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 2, 2018)

happita said:


> @Cvrk I doubt it will get any lower than that. Steam had it for $22.49 USD, but for that Humble price, $19.49 is as low as it will ever get. I just bought it


I got it. I installed it. its like 30+ gb more...my black ops 3 folder now is like 160 gb. ...yeah I had to get it. My goal for 2018 was buy ONLY 2 games ONLY! Black Ops 4 and Forza Horizon 4 ...
As it turns out so far I got Dark Souls 3 and Zombie Chronicles (yes a dlc but expensive like a full game)-  it kinda is like a full game considering the maps and variety. .

EDIT:! 
W8 WHAT???! WHAT! 
This months humble monthly gives Deux, Mafia and God Eater (games I care nothing about).....but in the list of games you get for free there is Dark Souls 3 ??????? Like I just got DS3 with more random garbage that i will never play. 
This months bundle is much more value , you get DS3 for free with Deuxand Mafia... Sure I don't care much about them, but there still 3AAA titles in ONE single bundle! 
AAAA WTF.....this is just my luck! Seriously now your giving DS3 for free ???


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 2, 2018)

ds3 was last mount.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 5, 2018)

happita said:


> I just bought it


i just bought it as well, my son has been dying for this DLC but at $40 USD it was too much (CAN $conversion sucks lol) I'm glad I came and checked this thread this morning  thnx guys


----------



## peche (Mar 5, 2018)

Click image for moar info, several interesting titles!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 8, 2018)

Not Really a sale....but, Total War: Rome II keeps having content delivered.  Today brings another DLC, Desert Kingdoms.  IF you don't want to spend another $8.99, you still get a lot of stuff in Patch 19, including the return of *Guard mode*, which has been missing since Shogun 2 (actually, I may be wrong, it might be since Medeival 2, since I seem to remember some units in Shogun 2 breaking ranks to attack).

*New features*
* 
Female Leaders*

Following in Zenobia’s footsteps, Cleopatra and Teuta are now fully playable as faction leaders and generals, along with custom visuals and voice-over.

Teuta has been added as the leader of the Ardiaei in the Grand Campaign.
Cleopatra has been added as the leader of Egypt in the Imperator Augustus campaign.

Major female characters have been added to all campaigns and all factions. In some cultures, such as Roman and Greek, women occupy social/political roles, while in others, women may be generals and lead armies.
For cultures where women do not hold public offices, there is a special Cursus Honorum path that follows the increase in the influence of women in politics.

There are special events (dilemmas) which portray the trials and tribulations associated with women coming to power in ancient times. Often, tradition and prejudice stood in the way. Such events allow the player to recruit female leaders, or gain other bonuses from parties that would normally oppose such a decision.
Important historical female characters will spawn via special incidents at various times throughout various ROME II campaigns:
*Historical QueenCampaignFaction*Berenice IIIROME II Grand CampaignPtolemaic EgyptCleopatra IIROME II Grand CampaignPtolemaic EgyptBerenice IVROME II Grand CampaignPtolemaic EgyptCleopatra TheaROME II Grand CampaignSeleucidsBerenice PhernophorusROME II Grand CampaignSeleucidsOlympias IIROME II Grand CampaignEpirusLaodiceROME II Grand CampaignPontusLaodice IVROME II Grand CampaignPontusEratoImperator AugustusArmeniaMusaImperator AugustusParthiaAmanitoreROME II Grand CampaignKushShanakhdakhetoROME II Grand CampaignKush



Faction leaders of opposite gender can now marry as a diplomatic action, significantly strengthening the relations between the two factions.
The basic marriage action now has political implications.
* 
New Resource: Spices*
The Spices resource has been added to the Eudaemon and Charmuthas regions of the Arabian Peninsula. Spices give a large bonus to tariff income from trade agreements.
* 
Merge Units button:*
A new button allowing the player to merge two selected units of the same type into one has been added to the game.
* 
Guard Mode: *
The Guard Mode stance has been reintroduced into battles and players can now again put units into Guard Mode, keeping them in position and preventing them from chasing down enemies.
Guard Mode is disabled when units are on walls.
* 
Mod Filter:*
A new Mod Filter tool has been introduced to help players disable all their mods after a new patch is applied to prevent them from breaking the game.
* 
Factions removed from the Grand Campaign:*
The following factions have been removed from the Grand Campaign due to the addition of The Sabaean Kingdom and The Kingdom of Kush:

Meroe
Blemmys
Himyar
Those factions can still spawn in the game if the player liberates their original regions.

*BUG FIXES*
*Performance improvements*
Removed Ctrl+F1 as a shortcut to take a screenshot.  This was undocumented and causes the game to freeze for second which would make it look like an issue.
Optimised the rendering of waypoints in battle
Fixed an issue causing pathfinding spikes when selected player units are on walls during sieges
Fixed an issue causing pathfinding spikes when units are close to walls in sieges
Fixed an issue where selecting a character on the campaign map and then using the mouse to scroll the map would cause the framerate to drop
* 
Unit Animations Fixes:*
Fixed issues on club and axe-wielding units sometimes using animations that are meant to be used only with swords (beheadings, stabs, etc).
Fixed the issues with dismembering animations being overused. Enabling Blood and Gore DLC will bump them up in frequency only when a killing blow is executed
Fixed an issue where Admirals would not be present on their ships.
* 
Government Types in Wrath of Sparta:*
Changed the government types of Athens and Korinthos in the Wrath of Sparta DLC from Kingdom to Politea, and the government type of the Boiotian League from Kingdom to League.


*Starting political party traits:*
Most rival political parties will now always start with a certain set of traits to better represent the current political situation and prevent strange cases like the rival party of the Iceni hating easterners, even though they would probably have no way of even knowing them.
* 
Send Diplomat fixes:*
Fixed an issue causing the Send Diplomat feature to cause incorrect outcomes that could never result in a critical success. Now with a critical success, the player will get a whole region from the target faction.
* 
Champion Trait: Striking:*
The champion trait Striking has been fixed to actually hurt the enemy army.
* 
Scipio Africanus:*
Scipio Africanus is once again available in the Hannibal at the Gates campaign.
* 
Achievement Fixes:*
The Seize the Initiative achievement will now unlock if the player manages to attack an enemy army in encamped state and win the battle with less than 15% casualties.
The Pontifex Maximus achievement will now correctly unlock when a player constructs a level 5 cultural building as Rome.
* 
Shield Decal Fixes:*
Fixed some units missing shield decals, mainly for Odryssian Kingdom spears.



*Empire Divided:*
*New additions
Move Capital Dilemma: *
A new dilemma has been added for all Roman factions upon capturing Rome, asking them if they want to move their faction capital there.
*New Saxoni Ships:*
Three new naval units have been added to the Saxoni roster in both campaign and custom battle:

Assault Raider (Geoguth Warriors)
Medium Assault Raider (Duguth Spearmen)
Heavy Raider (Gedriht Swordsmen)
* 
New Saxoni Admiral option:*
The Heavy Raider (Gedriht Swordsmen) can now be recruited as a bodyguard unit for Saxoni Admirals.
*Bug Fixes
Gallic Empire client states:*
Fixed an issue with all the Gallic Empire’s client states not recruiting any medium or high tier units.
* 
Tetricus’ Spear: *
Fixed Tetricus’ model in battle to hold a spear while on a chariot
* 
Eastern Barbarian city center artillery fixes:*
Fixed a bug with cities in eastern Barbarian cultures displaying more artillery slots in the building tooltips then there actually were.

*Multiple Visual Updates on Roman units:*
Multiple units from the Roman factions have had their models update for better historical accuracy. These units include: Gallic Legionaries, Gallic Imperial Guard, Gallic Longsword Cohort, Heavy Gallic Spearmen, Spear Warriors, Palmyrene Cohors, Palmyrene Veteran Legionaries, Palmyrene Legionaries, Armoured Pikemen, Heavy Palmyrene Skirmishers, Palmyrene Spearmen, Palmyrene Legionary Cavalry, Palmyrene Palace Guard, Roman Legionaries, Roman Cohors, Roman Evocati Cohors, Herculiani, Roman Praetorian Guard, Roman Praetorian Cavalry.
* 
Unit Voice Line fixes:*
Fixed several issues of units not using the correct voice lines, including Germanic Pikes, and some of the Alani units.

*Known Issue:*
The Status Quo achievement is not currently attainable

*How to opt in to the roll back build*
* 
I want to keep Rome II as it is, despite the update!*
If you want to avoid this update to keep your mods working or you just want to stay on the version on Total War: ROME II you’ve been playing up until now, follow these steps:

Open Steam and select Total War: Rome II in your library
Right click Rome II and select properties
Open the ‘Betas’ tab
In the drop down menu, select the ‘patch_18’ option
Steam will download your update and the name of Total War: ROME II on your Steam library will end with [patch_18]


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 8, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/2k-publisher-weekend/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/493900/Dungeons_3/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/378860/Project_CARS_2/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/394360/Hearts_of_Iron_IV/


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 8, 2018)

Amnesia Collection up for grabs again! For a limited time!

http://store.steampowered.com/news/37969/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 9, 2018)

Grabbed the March humble bundle  was waiting for deus ex to be at a cheap price from a reputable source (I stay away from g2a and the like as much as possible)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> (I stay away from g2a and the like as much as possible)



thats a smart decision. G2A is shitty. I know 20 people will say "i have been using them for years and...yada yada yada"  but I used them for quite some time, and one year ,i needed a XboxGold sub for one of my kids (on Xmas day) , and I bought it from G2A, the code i got turned out to have already been redeemed. You'd think they would just provide another, but nope. They outright doubted that i was even telling the truth, and then after several emails, They required me to get proof from M$ that the Code was bad. Proof was me opening a support chat with M$, and screen capping the chat, with the M$ tech saying the key was redeemed on such a date, proving it was bad before i got it. Then they claimed the Chat screen cap i provided was not legitimate . I ended up getting so pissed, i just told them if they needed the $ that bad, they could keep it.I had paid the extra $$ for their "shield" (which is a TOTAL joke), as it took almost 2 weeks for the process explained above to play out, and i never got my money back, or the key i paid for. then they blocked my account  Shitty store, 100%. & im aware not all experiences will be like mine, but if a restaurant makes good food 99% of the time, but 1% of the time , your meal might have shit in it, is it really worth ordering from them?


----------



## pigulici (Mar 12, 2018)

on GOG.COM 
*St. Patrick's Day Sale*
Mystery Games | 300+ deals up to -90% | Ends on March 19


----------



## kruk (Mar 15, 2018)

Turbo Pug DX is free on Steam until March 16.: http://store.steampowered.com/app/513780/Turbo_Pug_DX/
It looks like a 2D runner, which is something I don't play, but I thought I would still share it here.

Also the WWII FPS shooter Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault is free again on Origin: https://www.origin.com/irl/en-us/store/free-games/on-the-house


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 16, 2018)

More of a PSA than anything else...

If you have Amazon Prime, you can sign up for Twitch.  They've been giving away games left and right over the past month.  To give you an idea...I've been a member for about three weeks and here is my account.  I'm usually behind the curve on these things so every one might already be aware of this, but for those who aren't...well...consider this a heads up.



Most of these titles are still being offered....

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Drone (Mar 17, 2018)

Fanatical are teaming up with PC Gamer to give a chance to win some epic AAA games worth over $1000
One lucky person will win Steam keys for Warhammer: Vermintide 2, Surviving Mars, Dragon Ball FighterZ, Little Nightmares, Rising Storm 2: Vietnam, DOOM, Middle-earth: Shadow of War, Injustice 2, Bayonetta, Grand Theft Auto V, Yooka-Laylee, The Escapists 2, Stellaris, Pillars of Eternity, Tekken 7, Project Cars 2, SUPERHOT, TOTAL WAR: Warhammer II, Sid Meier’s Civilization® VI, Dirt Rally, Ni no Kuni II: Revenant Kingdom, Tales of Berseria, Wolfenstein II and DARK SOULS III


----------



## peche (Mar 22, 2018)

Click image for moar info ! aye  is freee!!!!!!



Regards,


----------



## kruk (Mar 22, 2018)

GOG.com has just put two Lucas Arts classic 2D point and click adventures in their Store: The Curse of Monkey Island and Maniac Mansion. DRM Free.
To celebrate this, you can also get The Secret of Monkey Island: SE and Monkey Island 2: SE at a special promo discount.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 22, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/ubisoft_weekend/


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2018)

peche said:


> View attachment 98669
> 
> Click image for moar info ! aye  is freee!!!!!!
> 
> ...


picked up, thnx


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> picked up, thnx


amazing game, did some races yesterday, quickraces, i do suck, but the help and assistance on this game is awesome, great you grab it, we should race someday


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 27, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/warhammer/


----------



## peche (Mar 27, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/warhammer/


-75% on all items ! nice one sir!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 28, 2018)

Great Humble Bundle deal right now.  You get SOMA if you beat the average, currently at $5.53


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 28, 2018)

Dirt Rally 83% off @ Indie Gala for a short time:

https://www.indiegala.com/crackerja...-crackerjack-20180327&utm_campaign=Sliderhome


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2018)

Some good sales going on over at *GreenManGaming*, notably the oldie but goldie Dishonored for $2.50.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 29, 2018)

@manofthem 
That is a great deal for Dishonored, lowest I ever seen it by far. $2.50 wow... Might buy a key for a future bday gift to someone.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 29, 2018)

Slightly sideways again, but Hitman Assassin on Droid and iOS for free until Apr 4.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Slightly sideways again, but Hitman Assassin on Droid and iOS for free until Apr 4.



You are a Betrayer of Light itself, get out of here you phone gamer! 



Spoiler: Ahhzz



jk


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 29, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> You are a Betrayer of Light itself, get out of here you phone gamer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha nice  
Nah, not really a phone gamer, and really not a big Hitman fan, but saw the free game, and had to pass it along  



Spoiler: Lynx



'Course I didn't take that seriously   I do worry that with the new "rating" system, some people will be worried to joke around for fear of being "downgraded". Don't sweat that around me


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 29, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/books/...layout_index_1_layout_type_fours_tile_index_2
warhammer book bundle comes with off coupons for selected warhammer titles including total war warhammer 1


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2018)

Free games on HB.

Spec Ops The Line for another day or so.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 30, 2018)

manofthem said:


> Free games on HB.
> 
> Spec Ops The Line for another day or so.




ftfy


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 30, 2018)

Spec Ops the Line is one of my fav all time games, very unique experience/story decisions.

when manofthem used to play games still instead of working 24.7 I remember messaging him in steam in all caps saying how much i loved that game after i beat it 


@manofthem just picking on you mate haha


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> ftfy



Sorry about that mixup.  Posted it on mobile and apparently I failed 



lynx29 said:


> Spec Ops the Line is one of my fav all time games, very unique experience/story decisions.
> 
> when manofthem used to play games still instead of working 24.7 I remember messaging him in steam in all caps saying how much i loved that game after i beat it
> 
> ...



I remember that, the good old days.  I recall you playing that game and saying how great it was.  I think I got into the game and played for about 3 hours maybe, then hit one of my down times and never touched it again.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 30, 2018)

picked up R6S from the ubi spring sale.  Advanced edition for $45 CAN w/ taxes

https://www.ubisoft.com/en-ca/event/spring-sale-2018/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 30, 2018)

All those HB free game offers they have should automatically be included to those of us who have humble bundle monthly subscriptions.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 30, 2018)

Prey is $19.19 at Fanatical... Been wanting it and was waiting for less than $15 but that's close enough


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 31, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/news/release_mafia_ii_mafia_iii


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 31, 2018)

Killing Floor 2 is on a 60% discount if you're into zombie wave survival. They've also updated it with an Endless mode, new weapons and skins.
(The micro transactions part are ok, it doesn't require you tho  for the skins, as you can grind for it while playing). Fun stress reliever mind you!
Oh and the sound track 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/232090/Killing_Floor_2/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 31, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/news/release_mafia_ii_mafia_iii


This was a good move GOG made in negotiating this.  All three Mafia games are now on GOG.  

To buy the whole group you get a 66?% discount.  For individual games, they are 50% off.  Mafia 2 is the Director’s Cut, so all DLC is included.  Mafia 3 is either just the base game or the Deluxe Edition, which includes all DLC, including the 3 add-on stories.


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 31, 2018)

FAST! GET IT NOW! FREEEE

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spec-ops-the-line?hmb_source=search_bar


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 31, 2018)

Steam Link only costs $1 right now when bundled with Human Fall Flat, $7 total on Steam Official Store.

@manofthem I know you were in the market recently for a Steam Link 

edit: decided to buy it myself, then shipping came to almost $9... prob cheaper to wait for a sale on amazon with free prime shipping haha dang... nm mates.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 31, 2018)

Dark souls 3 is under $15 for anyone interested. *Indiegala*


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 31, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/news/38418/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/frontier/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/LEGO/


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 2, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 3, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/411300/ELEX/

http://store.steampowered.com/app/282070/This_War_of_Mine/

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/metro/


----------



## peche (Apr 5, 2018)

jus some deals, 3 days left!









Regards,


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 9, 2018)

peche said:


> jus some deals, 3 days left!
> 
> View attachment 99355
> 
> ...


Nice man thanks, just picked up two PC2 Deluxe Editions!  For the price of ONE! SAWEET!


----------



## peche (Apr 9, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Nice man thanks, just picked up two PC2 Deluxe Editions!  For the price of ONE! SAWEET!


thats the point of this! taking advantage of this kinda deals!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 9, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayout_index_1_layout_type_threes_tile_index_1


----------



## peche (Apr 10, 2018)

just for today!



6 days remain!


last but not less important:


click every image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 10, 2018)

castlevania 2 is a good one.


----------



## peche (Apr 10, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> castlevania 2 is a good one.


Team17 sale include titles like worms! quite decent multiplayer game to play with friends!

Regards,


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 10, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/the-witcher/

https://www.gog.com/promo/20180410_mount_and_blade
http://store.steampowered.com/sale/mountandblade/


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 11, 2018)

Humble Bundle, pay what you want, clear $12 for all the games, a Strategy bundle including Tooth and Tail, and Endless Space 2


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 13, 2018)

Raiders of the Broken Planet :  http://store.steampowered.com/app/436180/
It's not that good. But it's free and it has better coop than Far Cry 4.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 13, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/bafta/

free weekend for 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/460930/Tom_Clancys_Ghost_Recon_Wildlands/


----------



## pigulici (Apr 16, 2018)

*MOST WANTED GAMES SALE: OVER 150 MOST WISHLISTED GAMES*
on gog.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 16, 2018)

pigulici said:


> *MOST WANTED GAMES SALE: OVER 150 MOST WISHLISTED GAMES*
> on gog.com


here's the link to their current "On Sale Now" page


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> here's the link to their current "On Sale Now" page


And currently the Torchlight's are on sale. Both Torchlight 1 & 2 are $5 each!


----------



## Drone (Apr 19, 2018)

Win 1 of 8 Game Codes for Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands to celebrate the launch of MSI Gaming Notebooks with 8th Gen Intel Core CPUs


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 19, 2018)

free satellite reign
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...018_homepage_satellitereign&hmb_medium=banner

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...ayout_index_2_layout_type_threes_tile_index_1

http://store.steampowered.com/sale/daedalic/


----------



## psyko12 (Apr 20, 2018)

Capcom Weekend sale

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...18&hmb_source=download_page&hmb_medium=banner

free on steam:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/232050/Eador_Masters_of_the_Broken_World/


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 20, 2018)

Satellite Reign - FREE
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/satellite-reign


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 20, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> Satellite Reign - FREE
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/satellite-reign



No need to double post someone two posts above you. Ye got me all excited for something new.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 24, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/323190/Frostpunk/

https://www.gog.com/game/frostpunk


----------



## manofthem (Apr 27, 2018)

Alien day calls for sales on Alien games, and that means my favorite game!

Alien Isolation Collection $12.49



 

Plus other Alien options


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 28, 2018)

In celebration to *Thread Page 333* , proudly presenting .....
https://www.gog.com/newsletter/20180427_weekly_sale_en

  STRATEGY GAMES up to -90%

  Great strategy games of every kind. So what's your next move?

 VIEW WEEKLY SALE ​ 


​
Strategy, Real-time, Historical

​ -75% ​





​
Strategy, Turn-based, Survival

​ -50% ​






​
Strategy, Real-time, Historical

​ -50% ​





​
Strategy, Turn-based, Historical

​ -35% ​





​
Strategy, Real-time, Historical

​ -90% ​






​
Strategy, Turn-based, Modern

​ -75% ​





​
Strategy, Role-playing, Fantasy

​ -40% ​





​
Strategy, Real-time, Tactical

​ -75% ​






​
Strategy, Real-time, Tactical

​ -85% ​



  Visit GOG.com for details on individual offers.

  WEEKEND SALE

  Great games to play on any Windows, Mac or Linux computer.

 VIEW WEEKEND SALE ​ 


​
Adventure, Role-playing, Horror

​ -66% ​





​
Action, Arcade, Modern

​ -75% ​






​
Strategy, Turn-based, Tactical

​ -75% ​





​
Simulation, Real-time, Managerial

​ -75% ​





​
Strategy, Simulation, Sandbox

​ -75% ​






​
Simulation, Real-time, Modern

​ -50% ​



  Visit GOG.com for details on individual offers.

  NEW & NOTABLE

  Here's what else is great – check out this week's amazing releases!




​
Strategy, Turn-based, Sci-fi

​ NEW ​






​
Strategy, Simulation, Survival

​ NEW ​





​
Action, Role-playing, Fantasy

​ NEW ​


  Visit GOG.com for details on individual offers.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 28, 2018)

Bought me some Banished  thanks for the heads up @DRDNA


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2018)

The Swords of Ditto is a great game for kids and adults alike!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 29, 2018)

Some people miss the Free Game thread, so here's a repeat. 
F1 2015 free on Steam 

The Reviews:

_"F1 2015 doesn't have many of the features and game modes that we've seen over the years, and this feels disappointing given delays during development, but it gives a solid basis for future growth. With lush visuals, tight car handling, good racing and a sprinkling of fresh ideas, this is exactly the fresh start that Codemasters needed."
7 / 10 - TheSixthAxis
"The best on the track but the weakest everywhere else, F1 2015 is an inconsistent lapper."
61 / 100 - PC Gamer
"Codemasters continues to mix thrilling driving with a distinct lack of ways to race, resulting in a disappointing new-gen debut for Formula One."
6 / 10 - __VideoGamer_

The Hype:

_Race like a champion in F1 2015 - get closer than ever before to the experience of racing in the world’s most glamorous, exciting and prestigious motorsport. F1 2015 puts you in the heart of the action with a stunning new game engine that recreates the blisteringly fast and highly responsive racing cars of FORMULA ONE™ and features all-new ‘broadcast presentation’ that immerses you in the unique race day atmosphere. F1 2015 is the official videogame of the 2015 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP™ and also features fully playable 2014 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP™ bonus content. Compete as your favourite FORMULA ONE star in the new Championship Season and push yourself to the limit in the challenging Pro Season mode. Hone your skills in the new Online Practice Session, and then challenge your friends and racing rivals from across the world in Online Multiplayer. 

•*A STUNNING NEW GAME ENGINE* – A brand new game engine, built from the ground up for the latest consoles and PCs allows players to experience FORMULA 1™ in unprecedented detail.

•*THE MOST RELEVANT FORMULA 1 GAME YET* – An earlier release in the racing calendar and with free digital updates set to keep the game up to date with the sport during the season, F1 2015 brings fans the most relevant FORMULA 1 videogame ever.

•*THE MOST INCLUSIVE F1 RACING EXPERIENCE EVER* – Featuring a naturally authentic purely physics-based handling model with enhancements and additions in over 20 areas, F1 2015 is designed to be player inclusive for both seasoned players and those new to the series.

•*NEW GAME MODES* – Immerse yourself in the new Championship Season, test yourself to the limits in Pro Season or use the new Online Practice Session to hone your skills before taking on rivals across the world in Online Multiplayer.

•*BONUS CONTENT* – Look back at last year’s exciting season and enjoy a fully playable 2014 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP™ as bonus game content._


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Some people miss the Free Game thread, so here's a repeat.
> F1 2015 free on Steam


it says its $39.99


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 29, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> it says its $39.99
> View attachment 100348



giggity


----------



## ne6togadno (May 1, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/...index_2_layout_type_one_to_three_tile_index_1


----------



## peche (May 2, 2018)

Click image for moar info! interesting games in this bundle!
 Enjoy !


----------



## Ahhzz (May 4, 2018)

Offworld Trading Company free this weekend, 50% off.  Steam, I'm afraid, but all their stuff is these days.  Enjoy


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2018)

GOG is having a Star Wars May the 4th sale. Most(if not all) Star Wars games are upto 66% off;
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180501_...r&utm_campaign=20180502_star_wars&utm_term=EN
There's also the weekly deals with some really good titles;
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180430_...r&utm_campaign=20180502_star_wars&utm_term=EN

Finally picked up both "Force Unleashed" games.


----------



## Drone (May 4, 2018)

Star Wars: Battlefront raffle/giveaway


----------



## flmatter (May 5, 2018)

Grid   Free.... play for 5 minutes and its yours


----------



## kruk (May 5, 2018)

If you like casual games, you can get  PopCap's Peggle for free on Origin. The game features 55 levels in which your aiming skills will be tested and a lot of luck will be needed.


----------



## Jetster (May 5, 2018)

Sub


----------



## DRDNA (May 7, 2018)

​




 
                      On Sale                           
-40%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-50%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-90%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-40%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-80%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-75%​




​




 
                      On Sale                           
-60%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-55%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-66%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-66%​

​
  


​





​




​




 
                      Out Now                           
​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-25%​ 

 
                      On Sale                           
-20%​ 

 
                      Pre-Order                           
​ 

 
                      Out Now                           
-15%​


----------



## ne6togadno (May 9, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/oddworld/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/252470/Space_Pirates_And_Zombies_2/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/titanquest/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/298110/Far_Cry_4/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/208650/Batman_Arkham_Knight/

edit:
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/devolver/


----------



## ne6togadno (May 11, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 12, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/..._layout_index_1_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1


That's a helova sale.


----------



## Drone (May 15, 2018)

Chance to win a game (presented by Fanatical)


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 16, 2018)

GOG.com have a weekly sale going on as well;
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180514_...utm_campaign=20180514_weekly_sale&utm_term=EN
There are some especially excellent titles in this sale, including some of SNK's finest(Metal Slug, Samurai Showdown and Blazing Star), and a few of the best of the "Worms" series.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/pdxcon/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/359550/Tom_Clancys_Rainbow_Six_Siege/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/272270/Torment_Tides_of_Numenera/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/356190/Middleearth_Shadow_of_War/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/neptunia-franchise/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/455820/Omensight/


----------



## okidna (May 18, 2018)

If anyone interested,  I just got a *75% OFF STEAM coupon for NBA 2K18* (valid until June, 1st). Just shoot me a PM, sent me a friend request on STEAM, and the coupon is yours.

Thank you


----------



## ne6togadno (May 18, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/partner/pdxcon_2018


----------



## Ahhzz (May 18, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/partner/pdxcon_2018


For those curious, that includes a stack of Age of Wonders and Cities in Motion, a lot of Tyranny, All of the stuff for Pillars of Eternity 1, Hearts of Irons, Europa Universalis, Crusader Kings complete, Majesty 1 and 2, and Kinghts of Pen and Paper 1. Also has Sengoku, which is a decent little RTS, which looks like Romance of the Three Kingdoms.

Also on GoG, the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series is on sale, 75% off


----------



## slyky13 (May 20, 2018)

*Prismata*

*Free until Monday May 21st 10AM PDT*


----------



## kruk (May 23, 2018)

The FPS masterpiece from Epic Megagames Unreal Gold is *free* on GOG.com and Steam for a *limited time* only. Get it here: https://www.gog.com/game/unreal_gold or https://store.steampowered.com/app/13250/Unreal_Gold/



For best enjoyment install the Unreal S3TC Hi End Textures and edit your config accordingly (there is a lot of good info on GOG.com forums). Have fun!

/edit: added Steam link


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2018)

kruk said:


> The FPS masterpiece from Epic Megagames Unreal Gold is *free* on GOG.com and Steam for a *limited time* only. Get it here: https://www.gog.com/game/unreal_gold or https://store.steampowered.com/app/13250/Unreal_Gold/
> 
> View attachment 101545
> 
> ...


I bought it years ago. Don't miss this one people! One of the original 3D greats for PC!


----------



## Drone (May 24, 2018)

Fanatical and  PC Gamer have teamed up to give a chance of winning a spending spree. One lucky winner will win $500, with 10 runners-up getting $50 each.


----------



## psyko12 (May 24, 2018)

Hacknet Deluxe and some game freebies like OST is free for a limited time on HIB!

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hacknet-deluxe


----------



## ne6togadno (May 25, 2018)

assassin's creed franchise
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/ac/


----------



## ne6togadno (May 26, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/promo/20180525_weekend_thq


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 30, 2018)

GOG.com has some very excellent games in this week's sale,
https://www.gog.com/promo/20180528_...utm_campaign=20180528_weekly_sale&utm_term=EN

Rise of the Triad remake from 2013 for $3.74,
https://www.gog.com/game/rise_of_the_triad

Also Darkstar One is $1.99,
https://www.gog.com/game/darkstar_one

Additionally, Battlestar Galactica: Deadlock is on sale for $19.99,
https://www.gog.com/game/battlestar_galactica_deadlock
The expansion DLC, The Broken Alliance, is on sale for $9.99,
https://www.gog.com/game/battlestar_galactica_deadlock_the_broken_alliance
And the "Reinforcement Pack" is on for $4.99,
https://www.gog.com/game/battlestar_galactica_deadlock_reinforcement_pack
All for just under $35 is awesome!


----------



## ne6togadno (May 31, 2018)

games workshop
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/skulls


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 31, 2018)

I was scrolling through the thread to get to the most recent posts, as I went past this post I thought it said something different ,which made me scroll back as I thought," what the hell game would be titled that?"









Humble bundle has some good deals currently


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 1, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/505


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 2, 2018)

Got a 75% and 50% off coupon from GoG, used my 75 for Grim Dawn, got tired of waiting for GoG connect to give it to me from Steam. Much happier   Check your email if you played Gwent!


----------



## pigulici (Jun 4, 2018)

#SummerGaming Sale on gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 5, 2018)

pigulici said:


> #SummerGaming Sale on gog.com


There's also a giveaway going on for Xenonuats, an excellent spiritual X-Com UFO Defense successor(the 90's version). I actually bought it at full price(worth it), but free? People, if you're an O.G. X-Com fan, get this game!
https://www.gog.com/?utm_medium=ema..._campaign=20180604_nl_summer_sale&utm_term=EN
If you don't love it, well it's free.. Who can argue with that?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 6, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/378860/Project_CARS_2/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/madeinsweden/

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/daedalic-2018-bundle


----------



## Drone (Jun 8, 2018)

Another raffle by Fanatical. They are giving 20 lucky gamers the chance to win a Steam key in celebration of E3 2018.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 14, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/croteam

Some pretty good sales there.

For VR gamers @Mindweaver or @infrared  The Talos Principle VR is one of the best ported games to play in VR.

I am also very excited for Serious Sam 4 as well as their new IP SCUM.


----------



## natr0n (Jun 14, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/232090/Killing_Floor_2/

Free weekend

Play Killing Floor 2 for FREE starting now through Sunday at 1PM Pacific, and pick it up at 60% off until Monday at 10AM Pacific!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2018)

for anyone who plays the sims 4, or wants good prices on other games....

my daughter loves The sims , so she was nagging me for the new DLC that is coming out this month, but they cost $40 a pop when they are expansion packs & you buy them from origin or other full prices dealers, but i have been using this site that has low prices like g2a, but without the scammy terrorist feel, and this site has never robbed me like G2a has.
*The Sims 4 Seasons Expansion Pack PC @ $28*

cdkeys.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/game/xcom_enemy_unknown_complete_pack
Holy Crap Batman! Never thought I'd see this one on GOG, but it happened and for *$9.99*! Insta-purchased! Would have paid full price even.. The only downside, no multiplayer. Then again, who the eff would buy this game to play online? Almost no-one..

Limited time thing, go grab this one folks. *Trust me, it'll be the best $10 you've spent in a while!*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 15, 2018)

This will be a good companion to my UFO Aftermath, Aftershock, Afterlight trilogy. Thanks for the heads up @lexluthermiester !!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 20, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/503940/Railway_Empire/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/life-is-strange

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/crunchyroll


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 20, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/503940/Railway_Empire/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/life-is-strange
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/crunchyroll


Railway looks way too serious for me, but I do love me some Crunchyroll anime


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 20, 2018)

grab this https://www.gog.com/game/railroad_tycoon_3 when it is on sale. it is railway empire's granpa
it isnt that hard. there are streams running on steam for railway empire.
the price thou is a bit off from what i'd pay for "lets play something different for a day or two"


----------



## natr0n (Jul 6, 2018)

The #*Destiny2* Blizzard http://Battle.net  Free Weekend starts tomorrow! Experience the entire campaign, every mode, and all the gear and weapons you can earn. 

Via twitter.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 11, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/square-enix-publisher-sale/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/square-enix-publisher-sale/


Dragon Quest Heroes 1&2 is in there, as is Front Mission Evolved.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 17, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/game/overlord_ii


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 17, 2018)

Lords of the Fallen Game of the Year Edition, Sniper Ghost Warrior 3, Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 Collector's Edition - $1

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/...cigames_bundle&linkID=&utm_content=cta_button


played lotf, definitely check it out. the game is from 2015 but it still looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/overlord_ii


That intro YT vid was hilarious! And $5 for both 1 & 2? Deal!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 19, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/overlord_ii


just got the deal!! should be fun, once I find the time to play.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 19, 2018)

If anyone is interested in magic the gathering Arena closed beta let me know, or see here.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...r-pc-5-keys-to-give-away.246095/#post-3872577


----------



## peche (Jul 26, 2018)

im back! Click image for moar info ! 


another sale!

and last but not less, 


Click image for moar info!

Hope you all enjoy!!
Regards,


----------



## peche (Jul 30, 2018)

Click image for moar info! huge discounts, several titles!

Regards,


----------



## peche (Jul 31, 2018)

for $1 or more you get: 
GRID 2 + SEGA Bass Fishing + Eastside Hockey Manager
 Also for $5.43 unlock few other great titles!

Click image for more


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 1, 2018)

peche said:


> View attachment 104667
> for $1 or more you get:
> GRID 2 + SEGA Bass Fishing + Eastside Hockey Manager
> Also for $5.43 unlock few other great titles!
> ...



GRID 2 is def worth $1, I don't care for any of the others tho


----------



## peche (Aug 1, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> GRID 2 is def worth $1, I don't care for any of the others tho


Realize that too, other games would be gave away for sure!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> GRID 2 is def worth $1, I don't care for any of the others tho





peche said:


> Realize that too, other games would be gave away for sure!



I am interested in Grid 2, also. I am additionally a fan of Hockey so, Eastside Hockey might be entertaining. If, by chance I ever have time to devote to gaming. I suppose I could quit my job!


----------



## Arjai (Aug 1, 2018)

You don't live my life, don't assume you know what it is or what I have time for.

Thank You. If and when, I decide to have time for gaming, is my choice. It means not doing something else. 

I will figure it out, but as it is, I do not work 8 hour shifts, I work 12, 13, 10, and occasionally 6 or 7 hour shifts 6 days a week.

Eventually, soon I hope, I can get back to a 5 day work week, with no 12+ hours shifts ( finally got a new boss and with that a hope for a better work environment). That change will help give me some more PLAY time.


----------



## pigulici (Aug 1, 2018)

"..still leaves 5-6 hours a day for gaming .." well, some of us need to cook, eat, clean, buy things(like food), and so on, in that rest of 5-6hrs...


----------



## Frick (Aug 1, 2018)

peche said:


> View attachment 104631
> Click image for moar info! huge discounts, several titles!
> 
> Regards,


Thanks! Bought Grim Dawn and Starbound.



lynx29 said:


> My meals take 5 mins to make, or I just eat an apple/a fruit in general for breakfast, and cook a quick steak in 10-20 mins for lunch. Gives me more energy, and limiting my carbs gives me boosts in energy too.  but meh, I think it is odd how people spend 40 mins making meals, and its mostly just carbs when they are done, which make them even more sleepy lol



You must be single. Also, cooking can be a social thing. Know why frenchmen are surprisingly healthy despite living classically unhealthy lives (smoking, drinking etc?) They take their dinners seriously and make them with good ingredients.


----------



## peche (Aug 1, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> you commute 2 hours, work 8, thats 10, sleep 8, thats 18... still leaves 5-6 hours a day for gaming... I never understand people who say they are too busy... meh. my niece prefers her tablet a lot of nights to sports.. but we still find time to bike everyday and play games. meh. this isn't the 1700's when people were required to work 14 hour days. lol


i spent like 3 H traveling to office, 10 working, and sleeping like 8, so... there still time for several things, like gaming, at least 1h ...!



Frick said:


> Thanks! Bought Grim Dawn and Starbound.


U welcome!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 1, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> you commute 2 hours, work 8, thats 10, sleep 8, thats 18... still leaves 5-6 hours a day for gaming... I never understand people who say they are too busy... meh. my niece prefers her tablet a lot of nights to sports.. but we still find time to bike everyday and play games. meh. this isn't the 1700's when people were required to work 14 hour days. lol



Be careful what you assume of others, just because something seems to work for you and your situation, doesn't automatically mean that'll work for anyone else. That kind of limited or rather ignorant perspective to push an assumption that it works for everyone else isn't appropriate to push on others here or anywhere else in society IMHO. Take the time to understand someone before you think you know the answer to their problems is a much more constructive and positive approach that doesn't leave you cast in a negative perspective. Whether you care or not, its the right thing to do.

There could be reasons or circumstances that aren't shared as to why they work the hours they do, who or what they support, deal with, etc. Me for instance I work 60-70/wk, sometimes work through weekends, sometimes I have a few minutes to game, sometimes I have hours, sometimes I take that time and do something else with it. I also have a family to support and a special needs teenager that needs a lot of extra assistance, services, equipment, clothing, etc. that all cost a lot and thus leads to the wife and I working A LOT more than we would in a situation without the circumstances we have. 

Life happens, cards are dealt, and forward progress must be made. That includes changing of priorities. Where gaming was more important in my life 10-20 years ago, today, even when I game I'm usually working on something on the side, or gaming with my kids, or bypassing gaming to spend time with my family. What I do and what you do with your time are different, I surely don't expect you to treat your gaming time as I do, or have the responsibilities to take care of that I do, but I do expect you to be more understanding of your peers around here moving forward.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 1, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Be careful what you assume of others, just because something seems to work for you and your situation, doesn't automatically mean that'll work for anyone else. That kind of limited or rather ignorant perspective to push an assumption that it works for everyone else isn't appropriate to push on others here or anywhere else in society IMHO. Take the time to understand someone before you think you know the answer to their problems is a much more constructive and positive approach that doesn't leave you cast in a negative perspective. Whether you care or not, its the right thing to do.
> 
> There could be reasons or circumstances that aren't shared as to why they work the hours they do, who or what they support, deal with, etc. Me for instance I work 60-70/wk, sometimes work through weekends, sometimes I have a few minutes to game, sometimes I have hours, sometimes I take that time and do something else with it. I also have a family to support and a special needs teenager that needs a lot of extra assistance, services, equipment, clothing, etc. that all cost a lot and thus leads to the wife and I working A LOT more than we would in a situation without the circumstances we have.
> 
> Life happens, cards are dealt, and forward progress must be made. That includes changing of priorities. Where gaming was more important in my life 10-20 years ago, today, even when I game I'm usually working on something on the side, or gaming with my kids, or bypassing gaming to spend time with my family. What I do and what you do with your time are different, I surely don't expect you to treat your gaming time as I do, or have the responsibilities to take care of that I do, but I do expect you to be more understanding of your peers around here moving forward.



Fair enough, it just seems to me that a lot of people, not all, but a lot... say they are busy when in fact they are just spending too much time on distractions like social media, etc. I follow Stoicism like a religion, it has helped me tremendously on what is important regarding my actual time allocation.

That being said, this is all off-topic and I won't post anymore about it. My apologies.  

On-Topic:  Would anyone here consider Origin Premier Subscription a gaming deal? $100 for year and it includes all access to a lot of games, and all the DLC for those games... I planned to buy Madden 2019 on Origin, and maybe one more... so it is kind of worth it even if you only buy two games, as it gives you access to over 200 games I believe.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 1, 2018)

Battlefield 1 expansion Apocalypse and BF4 DLCs Naval Strike and China Rising for free forever until Aug 7.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 1, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Battlefield 1 expansion Apocalypse and BF4 DLCs Naval Strike and China Rising for free forever until Aug 7.



Great find, I didn't see this posted anywhere else yet. Grabbing them now 

Edit:  I ended up doing Origin Premier for $15 a month, probably will cancel after one month or just go all in for the $100 a year, which is honestly a deal imo. I really have been wanting Madden NFL on PC for a long time now, and they give you the $80 version with Premier, the ultimate digital edition of every game coming with Premier. If Ubisoft did this I might just do $200 a year subscriptions total, 100 for each, and just retire from Steam. You are talking a load of games with all DLC, plus all AAA offerings from both companies ultimate editions. This is very neat concept, Netflix for gaming. I could really dig it as long as price is right, $100 seems more than fair honestly for an entire year. Surprised.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 2, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/developer/AmplitudeStudios/list/37405


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 2, 2018)

64%  off
*Automobilista + Season Pass for All DLCs*
$25.48

https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/1355/Automobilista__Season_Pass_for_All_DLCs/


----------



## peche (Aug 2, 2018)

FarCry, tom clancy and plenty moar! click image for moar info!!

Regards,


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2018)

Another GOG sale;

Vikings - Wolves Of Midgard;
https://www.gog.com/game/vikings_wolves_of_midgard

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow Of Chernobyl;
https://www.gog.com/game/stalker_shadow_of_chernobyl

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky;
https://www.gog.com/game/stalker_clear_sky

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call Of Pripyat
https://www.gog.com/game/stalker_call_of_pripyat

All of these are good fun!

Plus there are a lot more!
https://www.gog.com/games?price=discounted&sort=title&page=1
It's very good sale!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 5, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Another GOG sale;
> 
> Vikings - Wolves Of Midgard;
> https://www.gog.com/game/vikings_wolves_of_midgard
> ...


Did you really mean SLAKER, or do you have phone autocorrect on?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Did you really mean SLAKER, or do you have phone autocorrect on?


Oops! Corrected.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 6, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Another GOG sale;
> 
> Vikings - Wolves Of Midgard;
> https://www.gog.com/game/vikings_wolves_of_midgard
> ...


2 recommendations out of the big list

https://www.gog.com/game/panzer_general_2

https://www.gog.com/game/panzer_general_3d_assault


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 6, 2018)

play for 5 minutes and it is free to keep

https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/OperationFlashpointDragonRising?






Activate the game before   9/5/2018  (10AM UTC).


----------



## peche (Aug 7, 2018)

click image for moar info!
Sales end monday** 

Regards,


----------



## StrayKAT (Aug 7, 2018)

Yesterday, I fleshed out my copy of Mankind Divided with a DLC pass that was only $4. Not sure it's still going on (Steam).

edit: Err.. looks like even the full copy of Mankind Divided is $4.49. Wow... I'd recommend if anyone hasn't played.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2018)

Sniper Elite 4 is 85% off ($8.99, $17.99 for deluxe):
https://store.steampowered.com/app/312660/Sniper_Elite_4/


----------



## peche (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey VR is here! VR sale is real! 


click image for moar info! 

Regards,


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2018)

Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration (includes everything for the game) is $14.99 (75% off):
https://store.steampowered.com/app/391220/


----------



## peche (Aug 16, 2018)

click image for moar info !

Also, this one, is free!!!

incluide a 10% off coupon too!

click image for moar info !

Regards,


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2018)

Sale at the Paradox store.

https://www.paradoxplaza.com/on-sal...ner&utm_campaign=papl_plaza_20180816_pla_btss


----------



## peche (Aug 20, 2018)

Clici image for moar info! i bet at least 1 fellow here is interested!

Regards


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 20, 2018)

Life is Strange: Before the Storm Deluxe (includes everything except Classic Chloe outfit DLC, $0.50) is $9.92 (60% off), $6.79 w/o Deluxe.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 21, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Life is Strange: Before the Storm Deluxe (includes everything except Classic Chloe outfit DLC, $0.50) is $9.92 (60% off), $6.79 w/o Deluxe.



Just nabbed it, been waiting for this to go on sale.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 21, 2018)

Check this out

https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/gamesaid-charity-bundle-pc/


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 21, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Check this out
> 
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/gamesaid-charity-bundle-pc/



that is a great sale... I unfortunately already own most of them lol otherwise would have been instant buy


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 22, 2018)

FOR HONOR starter edition is free forever if you download it right now only.

uplay and steam required

https://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/304390/?snr=1_4_4__118


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 25, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/thqnordic/


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 25, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/thqnordic/



That is a good sale for sure. I am still waiting on Elex to get cheaper before I grab it though.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 25, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> That is a good sale for sure. I am still waiting on Elex to get cheaper before I grab it though.



Agreed...been watching it on GOG very closely...the sale prices have steadily dropped and I'm hoping by the Christmas sale I can pick it up.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 27, 2018)

all witcher games,includings dlcs,are now discounted

https://www.gog.com/promo/20180827_witcher_promo

till sep 3rd


----------



## peche (Aug 30, 2018)

click image for moar info!


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 31, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/552500/Warhammer_Vermintide_2/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/535930/Two_Point_Hospital/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/rockstargamessale/

https://store.steampowered.com/developer/Tripwire/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/far-cry/


----------



## jormungand (Aug 31, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/552500/Warhammer_Vermintide_2/
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/535930/Two_Point_Hospital/
> 
> ...


FFS for how long they are gonna keep farcry primal at $19.99, there are games for that price more interesting and less repetitive. I want to play it but imo not worth the $20. I got bored of farcry 4 too ez. The attractive point of primal for me is the animals. I wannna hunt a mammoth


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 31, 2018)

jormungand said:


> FFS for how long they are gonna keep farcry primal at $19.99, there are games for that price more interesting and less repetitive. I want to play it but imo not worth the $20. I got bored of farcry 4 too ez. The attractive point of primal for me is the animals. I wannna hunt a mammoth


get yourself ark. vanilla goes for ~6-8 on sale  
not every sale thou


----------



## pigulici (Sep 3, 2018)

BACK TO SCHOOL SALE
FLASH DEALS EVERY HOUR
on gog.com


----------



## Frick (Sep 3, 2018)

pigulici said:


> BACK TO SCHOOL SALE
> FLASH DEALS EVERY HOUR
> on gog.com



I hate flash deals. Some people work and sleep!

Also i really hate sales where after one minute you see at least for titles you've been wanting to check out. I need a car, not games.


----------



## peche (Sep 3, 2018)

some interesting offers!

Regards


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 8, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/476600/Call_of_Duty_WWII/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/365590/Tom_Clancys_The_Division/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/582660/Black_Desert_Online/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/414340/Hellblade_Senuas_Sacrifice/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/paradox/


----------



## Drone (Sep 11, 2018)

Doom 2016 for <$10 

ON SALE for a limited time (2 days left)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/doom


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 11, 2018)

https://www.dsogaming.com/news/batt...to-everyone-until-september-13th/#more-117059
The base game is 5 euros ATM in my country.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 15, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/bohemia_sale/

https://store.steampowered.com/franchise/ac/


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 15, 2018)

Forza Horizon 4 demo is available for download. Unfortunatly it requires windows 10 and the demo is around 28 gigs
https://majornelson.com/2018/09/12/...r-xbox-one-and-windows-10-xbox-play-anywhere/


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 22, 2018)

EA weekend on GOG

https://www.gog.com/promo/20180921_ea_weekend


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2018)

Styx: Shards of Darkness or $11.99 (70% off) + $2 (33% off) for DLC:
https://store.steampowered.com/app/355790/Styx_Shards_of_Darkness/


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 22, 2018)

If you want Styx, then get this pack/packs https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/slayer-bundle


cucker tarlson said:


> that's old stryx



Then you can get both of them, cheap


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 22, 2018)

that's old stryx


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 22, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> EA weekend on GOG
> 
> https://www.gog.com/promo/20180921_ea_weekend


Grabbed The Saboteur “again” it’s always been a little wonky on Origin.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 22, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Grabbed The Saboteur “again” it’s always been a little wonky on Origin.


I picked it up last year, and found it played well in its “new” home as a GOG release.  Hopefully you get the same result.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 22, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I picked it up last year, and found it played well in its “new” home as a GOG release.  Hopefully you get the same result.


Me too. It’s a terribly under rated game that’s really fun.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 22, 2018)

Saboteur?  The same.  I picked it up cheap on GOG...I could never get it to run right on Origin.  Period.  

Adamhm from GOG's forum has a linux wrapper for it that works perfectly.

The Saboteur for Linux

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 22, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/focus_weekend/


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 22, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> Saboteur?  The same.  I picked it up cheap on GOG...I could never get it to run right on Origin.  Period.
> 
> Adamhm from GOG's forum has a linux wrapper for it that works perfectly.
> 
> ...


Runs perfectly through GoG. Under Origin it would get very fussy with the gamepad, works fine with GOG


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 24, 2018)

gog sale

https://www.gog.com/promo/20180924_weekly_sale


----------



## pigulici (Oct 1, 2018)

'Ten Years of GOG.COM' sale , on gog.com of course.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 1, 2018)

You can vote for your anniversary gift: free shadow warrior 2,firewatch or superhot.

https://www.gog.com/10years


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 1, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> You can vote for your anniversary gift: free shadow warrior 2,firewatch or superhot.
> 
> https://www.gog.com/10years


Damn....the downside of having more GOG than Steam games.  I can’t get any free stuffs.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 1, 2018)

Cheering for Superhot!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 2, 2018)

It's October 1st.  Good time to claim those offers on Twitch(for Amazon Prime members only).  I'm adding a complete list of the game titles I've received since joining Twitch in April.  That way...if anyone is interested in joining Twitch or Amazon Prime..or perhaps you're a current Prime member and haven't joined Twitch?  At least you can see what titles they're giving away and how many.  For me, it's a nice way to offset the latest price increase for Amazon Prime.  From my perspective.  It is worth it.  Not always the latest and greatest or AAA titles, but there is enough there to keep me interested.  Quite a few of these titles are absolutely perfect for playing on my tablet(HP Spectre x2 12).








Now you know why I voted for Firewatch on GOG instead of Superhot!

Speaking of GOG...up to 78 titles...and steadily growing.  I noticed they just added SoF II: Double Helix.  I hate to even hazard a guess as to how many nights I spent online playing that title.  

Probably only surpassed by Delta Force, COD2 and COD4.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 4, 2018)

Damn! Shadow Warrior was the winner. Not going to complain about a free game though.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 4, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/total_war_warhammer_franchise/

https://store.steampowered.com/app/588650/Dead_Cells/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/stardock

https://store.steampowered.com/app/646910/The_Crew_2/


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 5, 2018)

Like HH said...Shadow Warrior 2 huh?  You only get 48 hours to claim the free game...thought I'd add this.

Currently at 36 hours left.....

Off to investigate Shadow Warrior 2, not familiar with the title.  I'm also going to do a little research into Warhammer: Vermintide 2...I ran across this title yesterday and it appears as though there might be a 1st/3rd person switching capability?  I've grown to love this after playing Fallout/Skyrim.  At any rate...I'm going to check into this title.  If anyone has played it and thinks it's worth a look(or not), please don't hesitate to speak up.

Best Regard,

Liquid Cool


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 5, 2018)

-75% 
https://www.gog.com/game/firewatch

-50% 
https://www.gog.com/game/superhot


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/262830/Crimsonland/

Crimsonland for €3.49. I have actually never played the Steam version but the game is pretty awesome. Simple and just straight up fun.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2018)

Frick said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/262830/Crimsonland/
> 
> Crimsonland for €3.49. I have actually never played the Steam version but the game is pretty awesome. Simple and just straight up fun.


I’ve never heard of it. i’ll Take a look when I get home.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 5, 2018)

total war warhammer franchise sale on steam now has proper page. i've updated previous post as well

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/total_war_warhammer_franchise/


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> I’ve never heard of it. i’ll Take a look when I get home.



It's a topdown shooter with enemies coming in from the sides. There are levels (with increasing numbers of enemies snd nothing else), which are pretty balanced. It won't be a long run, but it is pretty satisfactory to finish the last level. It's not something you spend hours on, but rather some time here and there. The fun comes with the leveling system and the randomized perks you get to chose, and the randomized powerups and weapon drops. And above all: it is one of those finely balanced small games that are satisfying to play. It's just you on a small playing field, you level up and can choose perks, the enemies drop randomized weapons which become increasingly powerful as you progress and it is above _above_ all: fun and satisfying. I tend to go on about writing and whining about modern game design but sometimes you get games that are almost pure in foem if not essence. This is one of those games.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 5, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/firewatch



Always thought this would be a cool game, but looking at it I find the graphics to be pretty crappy! It also looks as though it is a made up area and not taken from a real area in Wyoming.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 5, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Always thought this would be a cool game, but looking at it I find the graphics to be pretty crappy! It also looks as though it is a made up area and not taken from a real area in Wyoming.


It’s a real good story though!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 5, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Always thought this would be a cool game, but looking at it I find the graphics to be pretty crappy! It also looks as though it is a made up area and not taken from a real area in Wyoming.


i havent played it yet. got it just now as this is the lowest price i've seen it so far


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2018)

ne6togadno said:


> i havent played it yet. got it just now as this is the lowest price i've seen it so far





rtwjunkie said:


> It’s a real good story though!




Well hell, for $5 I can't imagine a person could go wrong!!!!! 
Just grabbed it myself at that price.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 6, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Well hell, for $5 I can't imagine a person could go wrong!!!!!
> Just grabbed it myself at that price.


That’s a real good price! Heck, for that price, even if you don’t like it you can’t really be too mad at the purchase!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-20-year-celebration

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-20-year-celebration-pack


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Always thought this would be a cool game, but looking at it I find the graphics to be pretty crappy! It also looks as though it is a made up area and not taken from a real area in Wyoming.



It looks better when you play it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 10, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/367500/Dragons_Dogma_Dark_Arisen/

some good stuff here
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/daedalic-publisher-sale
including
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/valhalla-hills-twohorned-helmet-edition
also cant remember who was looking for
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-blackguards-franchise-bundle

free to play till 12.10 for EU and 10/12 for US
https://store.steampowered.com/app/268500/XCOM_2/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/promo/20181012_..._campaign=20181012_disney_week_EN&utm_term=EN
Current Disney sale on GOG which includes all of the Star Wars and Indiana Jones games and a ton of other great titles! $ days left as of this posting.


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> https://www.gog.com/promo/20181012_..._campaign=20181012_disney_week_EN&utm_term=EN
> Current Disney sale on GOG which includes all of the Star Wars and Indiana Jones games and a ton of other great titles! $ days left as of this posting.



Tron 2.0 for $2.49 is definitely worth it. Great game that is not just a run and gun FPS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2018)

Frick said:


> Tron 2.0 for $2.49 is definitely worth it. Great game that is not just a run and gun FPS.


Forgot to mention that one. It's one of my favorites and for just the reason you mentioned, it's not just run and gun.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 15, 2018)

Frick said:


> Tron 2.0 for $2.49 is definitely worth it. Great game that is not just a run and gun FPS.



I agree.  I've had this title for a couple of years now(on GOG).  Loved the vibe from the very moment the game fired up. 

I picked this up this morning...

Super Rad Raygun for 1.24 on Steam

Steam Wishlist, now down to 52...

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 17, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/codemasters

https://store.steampowered.com/franchise/Bridge-Constructor/

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/bethesda-bombs-drop-sale/

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/tabletop-sale/


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 17, 2018)

Shadow of Tomb Raider is already on sale too, $39 direct from Steam


----------



## jormungand (Oct 17, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Shadow of Tomb Raider is already on sale too, $39 direct from Steam


great,lets go down for those sweet $20 game of the year edition


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2018)

Forgot to mention;
https://www.gog.com/game/outcast_second_contact


An excellent remake of the original Outcast masterpiece. At $14, it's a great bargain! On sale til Oct 23rd.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Forgot to mention;
> https://www.gog.com/game/outcast_second_contact
> View attachment 108908
> And excellent remake of the original Outcast masterpiece. At $14, it's a great bargain! On sale til Oct 23rd.


I second this!! Still clunky as hell but a whole lot of fun! I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2018)

Click image for moar info!


----------



## jormungand (Oct 18, 2018)

peche said:


> View attachment 108926
> 
> Click image for moar info!


And.....!!!!!! Primal still have that $20 price oh boi!!!!! Ubisoft wt&$@&%#^€!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2018)

jormungand said:


> And.....!!!!!! Primal still have that $20 price oh boi!!!!! Ubisoft wt&$@&%#^€!!!!!!!!!


dude primal is cancer, lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2018)

peche said:


> dude primal is cancer, lol


So, I haven’t played it. Should I stay away?


----------



## jormungand (Oct 19, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, I haven’t played it. Should I stay away?


Same question over here!!!!!
Cuz farcry 4 bored the hell out of me
And for what i saw of farcry 5 gameplay is the same boring grind.


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, I haven’t played it. Should I stay away?


if you wanna be running away from dinosa, mamuts and craps, or chasing flowers and other herbs in the middle of flintstone era,  feel free to install dude, i personally saw  10 minutes of this game on a friends lan parte then decided to finish FC3 and give the chance to other game saga, 



jormungand said:


> Same question over here!!!!!
> Cuz farcry 4 bored the hell out of me
> And for what i saw of farcry 5 gameplay is the same boring grind.


noticed that all FC games have almost the same game mode, so... there is not that much to expect from new titles

Regards,


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 19, 2018)

Yeah, best 2 were the first 2, with both breaking new ground and new maps and regions.  Thanks @peche I will ignore that sale, even tho I admit I was thinking of it.


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, best 2 were the first 2, with both breaking new ground and new maps and regions.  Thanks @peche I will ignore that sale, even tho I admit I was thinking of it.


you welcome my friend, i was hoping also to take advantage of this sale, but i havent finish FC 3 and have another saga to install and try, will avoid FC4 by the way, FC3 ended my great expectations about this game saga!

Regards,


----------



## flmatter (Oct 20, 2018)

game sessions is giving away Zombie Army .   Play for 5 minutes and its your to keep.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 20, 2018)

flmatter said:


> game sessions is giving away Zombie Army .   Play for 5 minutes and its your to keep.


oh man you made my day.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 23, 2018)

I haven't purchased any Humble Bundles in quite some time, but Batman: Arkham Origins and Shadow of Mordor: GOTY for a buck is a little hard to pass up.  If a person doesn't have Mad Max...4.11 is the current average to unlock.

Humble Bundle

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## jormungand (Oct 24, 2018)

Liquid Cool said:


> I haven't purchased any Humble Bundles in quite some time, but Batman: Arkham Origins and Shadow of Mordor: GOTY for a buck is a little hard to pass up.  If a person doesn't have Mad Max...4.11 is the current average to unlock.
> 
> Humble Bundle
> 
> ...


Loved Mad Max game, $5 is a steal.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 25, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/ free for 24 hours.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 25, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/ free for 24 hours.


Now I gotta reinstall S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  ...... Still, good find for free


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 25, 2018)

It took me a good two years to discover the extra missions in Metro last light, I felt so stupid when I finally saw them.  That series is spectacular, and I can't wait for Exodus to come out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2018)

droopyRO said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/43110/Metro_2033/ free for 24 hours.


If I didn't already have it from GOG, I'd hit that up. It's DRM free on Steam as well. So that is a killer freebe!


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 25, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/deepsilver/

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/sega_japan_weekend_deal/


----------



## Disparia (Oct 26, 2018)

I was on the fence at 50% and 75% off... but that extra $0.71 just seals the deal.






Has been very enjoyable overall, will check out other games by this publisher.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 27, 2018)

It's in the free thread, but for any who missed it or aren't subscribed, Murderous Pursuits (aka AC Multiplayer done Right) is free to keep if you grab it before the end of the weekend


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 27, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah, best 2 were the first 2, with both breaking new ground and new maps and regions.  Thanks @peche I will ignore that sale, even tho I admit I was thinking of it.



Far Cry is like deciding to get drunk. It starts off well, and ends badly, and its the same shit every time, and when you sober up you say 'never again'.

I can only agree on that, the first two were brilliant (yes even with the annoying disease forcing you to get pills every other mission), 3 lacked some key immersive features and 4 was rather weak. 5 was simply horrible. Primal... you have to be a real fan to like that, but just the setting alone turned me away.



jboydgolfer said:


> It took me a good two years to discover the extra missions in Metro last light, I felt so stupid when I finally saw them.  That series is spectacular, and I can't wait for Exodus to come out



Wha.? Care to spoil this for me, in PM if you feel the need? Extra missions dont ring a bell here...


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 1, 2018)

Don't see that anyone posted up about GoG's current sale, going on 4 more days 


Here's the first page by "Popularity"



Spoiler









-10%
24.9922.49




 IN LIBRARY

-80%
49.999.99






-75%
19.994.99






-25%
19.9914.99






-50%
19.999.99






-80%
14.992.99






-40%
19.9911.99






-50%
14.997.49






-20%
19.9915.99






-25%
39.9929.99






-70%
19.995.99






-85%
19.992.99






-80%
29.995.99






-60%
19.997.99






-60%
19.997.99






-50%
29.9914.99






-75%
19.994.99






-35%
34.9922.74






-10%
14.9913.49






-25%
29.9922.49






-70%
29.998.99






-80%
19.993.99






-85%
24.993.74




 SOON

-15%
29.9925.49






-50%
19.999.99






-50%
19.999.99






-75%
19.994.99






-25%
45.9934.49






-75%
12.893.22






-75%
5.991.49






-33%
10.997.36






-25%
19.9914.99






-75%
14.993.74






-70%
39.9911.99






-66%
18.996.45






-75%
19.994.99






-75%
22.995.74






-75%
5.991.49




 SOON

-13%
79.9969.99






-20%
5.994.79






-75%
5.991.49






-75%
14.993.74




 SOON

-10%
19.9917.99






-50%
29.9914.99






-60%
14.995.99






-30%
19.9913.99






-60%
11.994.79






-75%
5.991.49






-80%
8.991.79
POSTAL 2



https://www.gog.com/game/postal_2


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 5, 2018)

Polish week on GOG

https://www.gog.com/promo/20181105_polish_week


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 5, 2018)

Everyone that got Shadow Warrior 2 for free (or didn't) can pick up the game/deluxe upgrade for 60% off at GOG:
https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_2

Was literally going to start playing it yesterday.  GOG has impeccable timing.



Also: Jill of the Jungle Complete Trilogy is free:
https://www.gog.com/game/jill_of_the_jungle_the_complete_trilogy

My grandparents had that game on their DOS machine. I'm gonna put this on their newer machines for much nostalgia.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 7, 2018)

Polish game sale on steam to celebrate 100th anniversary of out nation's independence. I don't know if this is for PL only,I think it's worldwide.Even Germans can celebrate.

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/polishsale/


----------



## kastriot (Nov 7, 2018)

Too bad w3 is not on 90% i would buy it for 3 euros.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 7, 2018)

kastriot said:


> Too bad w3 is not on 90% i would buy it for 3 euros.


It's a 100+ hour game, especially if you're talking both expansions too.  The soundtrack alone is worth more than 3 euros (71 tracks).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> My grandparents had that game on their DOS machine. I'm gonna put this on their newer machines for much nostalgia.


That might take them too far back.. LOL!


----------



## X800 (Nov 8, 2018)

You can get Destiny 2 for free until november 18. https://account.blizzard.com/gifts/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 8, 2018)

*ark survival Evolved is free for the next couple days. & its currently 60% off. *


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> *ark survival Evolved is free for the next couple days. & its currently 60% off. *


I've read some good things about that one.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 9, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've read some good things about that one.



* ive watched a bunch of ark when these guys play it. *


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 12, 2018)

FF XV 60% off

https://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/final-fantasy-xv-15-windows-edition-pc-steam-cd-key


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> FF XV 60% off
> 
> https://www.cdkeys.com/pc/games/final-fantasy-xv-15-windows-edition-pc-steam-cd-key


If you're into that kind of game, and it is a very pretty game, that is a great deal!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 21, 2018)

Steam Autumn Sale has begun (ends 27th): https://store.steampowered.com/


Sniper Elite 4 Deluxe ($18), Mafia III Deluxe ($15), and Far Cry Primal ($14) stand out.


----------



## pigulici (Nov 21, 2018)

*BLACK FRIDAY (AND CYBER MONDAY) BRING BIG DEALS TO GOG.COM*
https://www.gog.com/news/black_friday_and_cyber_monday_bring_big_deals_to_gogcom


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 22, 2018)

Battle.net/Blizzard has a sale going on through the 26th: https://us.shop.battle.net/en-us


Grabbed StarCraft II Deluxe for $30 (50% off).

---------------------------------------------------------------

Humble Bundle is giving away Outcast: Second Contact for free:
https://www.humblebundle.com/store/outcast-second-contact

It's a DRM free version with no installer and the download link they give you will "vanish" on November 27.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2018)

cdkeys.com had a massive blunder today, on black friday  of all days, after building up to the day with constant endless twitter and Facebok posts preparing customers for HUGE saving,  customers are unable to either log in or collect keys , or even access the site at all due to incompetence, & unanticipated server loads it seems.

It's easy to offer 95% off select game purchases, when only 1% of customers can access the website .  I'm guessing they lost huge amounts of potential revenue . Last I checked, it seems the site has been out of commission for 12 hours or more

this is what most customers got to see when attempting to make their anticipated game purchases.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2018)

I think they've got it solved..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Humble Bundle is giving away Outcast: Second Contact for free:


It’s a great remaster. And it still retains some of the old clunkiness for old times’ sake. I had a lot of fun playing a much better looking version of the very old original. Picked it up on GOG release sale about 6 months ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 24, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> And it still retains some of the old clunkiness for old times’ sake.


I'm not having that experience. Smooth as silk for me..


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks! Looks fun

I got the 2nd key, 3rd key seems to be gone


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2018)

Thank you I grabbed the second key of second post! Looks like fun!
First key from second post also seems to be gone.  (please post when you take a key guys so people don't waste their time)


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2018)

Crimsonland for <€7. Well worth it. It's one of those pure games you (or at least I) don't really get tired of. Simple and very well made.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 24, 2018)

Got the 3rd key. Didn't try the 1st and 2nd ones. Thanks!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 24, 2018)

HD64G said:


> Got the 3rd key. Didn't try the 1st and 2nd ones. Thanks!



They are all used.

That's the trouble with posting the key numbers. Tons of people can just grab em and never say anything. Probably not even TPU members!


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've read some good things about that one.



Worth it I'd say. I've played solo for a bit, which actually was pretty nice. I've some friends I played with for a bit as well, but we really didn't look at it the same way. Me I liked exploring, the harshness (because it is pretty harsh) and the surroundings. It felt like an adventure. My friends just rushed to industialize everything and taming the coolest dinosaurs. While I just waltzed around looking at things.

It was nice. With the right people it can be really nice.


----------



## Cvrk (Nov 24, 2018)

I got Hunt Showdown from HRK Games website, stay away!
I got the key and so far all is fine, and yes the best price on the internet, however the way they deliver the key is horrible and very suspicious. I find it a suspicious website and you can always get scammed.

The best way to buy games ever is Steam, but buying from Steam is like buying food in a Airport....do they know what prices are like anywhere else on the Planet? Steam prices are the most expensive prices.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2018)

Cvrk said:


> I got Hunt Showdown from HRK Games website, stay away!
> I got the key and so far all is fine, and yes the best price on the internet, however the way they deliver the key is horrible and very suspicious. I find it a suspicious website and you can always get scammed.
> 
> The best way to buy games ever is Steam, but buying from Steam is like buying food in a Airport....do they know what prices are like anywhere else on the Planet? Steam prices are the most expensive prices.



umm I mean no offense but I have never even heard of that site, and if I have never heard of it I wouldn't waste my time or risk my credit card number...

I have had 0 issues using GreenManGaming, and a few other very popular and well known ones... that is your fault for picking one that is very unknown...


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 24, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> They are all used.
> 
> That's the trouble with posting the key numbers. Tons of people can just grab em and never say anything. Probably not even TPU members!


I got the second one. Sorry I didn't mention it. Don't know about the first one...obviously.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 24, 2018)

I thought posting product keys, unless publicly free, was a big no-no in TPU forums?


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 24, 2018)

I don't see how it's much different than the way it's done in any other giveaway thread. Other than being able to grab the key(s) first come first serve, without having the OP PM it to you after you ask for(or are randomly chosen for) it. Free keys are free keys. What difference does it make how you receive them?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I don't see how it's much different than the way it's done in any other giveaway thread. Other than being able to grab the key(s) first come first serve, without having the OP PM it to you after you ask for(or are randomly chosen for) it. Free keys are free keys. What difference does it make how you receive them?


Aside from the rules, as a practical matter it can lead to no keys being usable, because multiple people copy the same key down and try to redeem in the same time frame.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 24, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I don't see how it's much different than the way it's done in any other giveaway thread. Other than being able to grab the key(s) first come first serve, without having the OP PM it to you after you ask for(or are randomly chosen for) it. Free keys are free keys. What difference does it make how you receive them?


But how do we know they're free and not "iffy" in some way? In the giveaway thread there are links provided that someone can follow to get what's being given away, but with the keys above how are we supposed to know they're legit?


rtwjunkie said:


> Aside from the rules, as a practical matter it can lead to no keys being usable, because multiple people copy the same key down and try to redeem in the same time frame.


Yet another reason why I think TPU has that rule.


----------



## denixius (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello!

Asterix & Obelix XXL 2 got 10% discount on GOG.com and Steam.

I played on PS2 in 2003 with its first game for the first time. When it's finished I was excited to play the second game, and thankfully, they released that in 2006. Now, they remastered the second game and it is released with a 10% discount. I don't know if it is right to share this in here with this discount, but I just wanted to let you know. 

"Asterix & Obelix XXL 2 brings the experience of the original game to an unparalleled level. The enhanced graphics pay tribute to the comic books and the gameplay has been totally redesigned to make fighting the Romans even more fun!" - From Steam

Asterix & Obelix XXL 2 - Steam
Asterix & Obelix XXL 2 - GOG.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2018)

wolfaust said:


> Hello!
> 
> Asterix & Obelix XXL 2 got 10% discount on GOG.com and Steam.
> 
> ...


Wow that takes me back. I remember the first Astrix on the SNES..


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2018)

wolfaust said:


> Hello!
> 
> Asterix & Obelix XXL 2 got 10% discount on GOG.com and Steam.
> 
> ...


Always right to share a good deal   Thanks for the find!


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 7, 2018)

Currently free for a limited time!!

I am not a monster on steam and anniversary giveaway COH2  5th anniversary giveway on steam


----------



## X800 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sniper elite 3 is free https://www.gamesessions.com/zz/Game/SniperElite3 Activate the game before   02/01/2019  
To Activate play 5 mins.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2018)

psyko12 said:


> Currently free for a limited time!!
> 
> I am not a monster on steam and anniversary giveaway COH2  5th anniversary giveway on steam



must have only been a few hours for i am not a monster i am not seeing it. :/ dangit looks fun too


----------



## pigulici (Dec 13, 2018)

On gog.com it is winter sale.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 13, 2018)

pigulici said:


> On gog.com it is winter sale.


Here's the link;
https://www.gog.com/games?page=1&sort=popularity&tab=on_sale


----------



## Drone (Dec 18, 2018)

To celebrate Gamesplanet's biggest ever sale week they're giving away a huge pile of prizes, including the Medusa Edition for  Assassins Creed Odyssey and some big games from the year.





(22 winners)
Contest ends December 23rd


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2018)

I get that humble bundle monthly, this month was just cause3, project cars 2, and some other stuff.  Last night I install project cars two, then tried to play it, holy hell that game is for real. It'll take you a week just to get good enough to finish the race, a little too in depth for me


----------



## Guitar (Dec 19, 2018)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/308600

Free to keep forever for a limited time. Ends December 19th 10AM PST


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2018)

Guitar said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/308600
> 
> Free to keep forever for a limited time. Ends December 19th 10AM PST


Geneshift is a GTA1 clone. It looks ok, if you're into that kind of game. It's early access at this moment, and thus incomplete. The reviews seem very promising though.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Geneshift is a GTA1 clone. It looks ok, if you're into that kind of game. It's early access at this moment, and thus incomplete. The reviews seem very promising though.



ouch that pure top down look hurts my eyes for some reason. i need it tilted just a notch.  

anyone else have this issue or am I just weird as crap? LOL


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 19, 2018)

https://www.gog.com/news/release_bioshock_bioshock_2_remastered



Right in the middle of the GOG Winter sale appears the release on GOG of Bioshock Remastered, and Bioshock 2 Remastered.  Each are currently 75% off at $4.99.  Additionally, GOG notes that Bioshock Classic will also be made available free in the near future if you buy Bioshock Remastered.  The same applies to Bioshock 2.

https://www.gog.com/game/bioshock_remastered

https://www.gog.com/game/bioshock_2_remastered


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> https://www.gog.com/news/release_bioshock_bioshock_2_remastered
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish these were part of the games you can link your Steam account with. I refresh once in awhile, but surprisingly very few games do the linking. I'd prefer no DRM myself.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 19, 2018)

check https://www.gog.com/connect
or rather terms and conditions for it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> https://www.gog.com/news/release_bioshock_bioshock_2_remastered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is excellent. Been waiting for these. Now we wait for the other Bioshock's(Infinite and it's addons anyone?).


----------



## Frick (Dec 19, 2018)

I still say Bioshock don't need remastering for at least a decade or two.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 19, 2018)

Infinite doesn't need a remaster IMO. It's not that old of a game, and it looks fairly nice. Besides, that one is so story focused, that you don't really notice visual imperfections.
It's like saying MGS 1 needs a remaster. It would be welcomed of course, but not necessary. Ok that's a bit of an extreme comparison  but the point stands.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2018)

Frick said:


> I still say Bioshock don't need remastering for at least a decade or two.


That's kinda subjective. Doesn't matter anyway, it's done and looks great.


ShurikN said:


> Infinite doesn't need a remaster IMO. It's not that old of a game, and it looks fairly nice.


Agreed, It just needs a GOG release, not a remaster.


ShurikN said:


> It's like saying MGS 1 needs a remaster.


Can't agree with this. Metal Gear Solid, like most everything else for the PS1, was lack-luster at best graphically. Unlike a lot of people, I was never impressed with the PS1. It's 3D rendering engine was flawed in it's core design(polygon jitter) and was lacking in many other aspects. The story of MGS1 was excellent and game mechanics were good. Those aspects carried the game. MGS1 desperately needs a remaster far more than most.


----------



## Frick (Dec 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's kinda subjective. Doesn't matter anyway, it's done and looks great.



It's like a Skyrim remaster. A quick cash grab. Which isn't wrong, just not necessary. I'd much rather see remasters on System Shock 2 and Freedom Force.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2018)

Frick said:


> I'd much rather see remasters on System Shock 2


That's in the works. The first as well, which will be released sometime soon.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 20, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's in the works. The first as well, which will be released sometime soon.


System Shock remaster has been put on some sort of a hiatus, I doubt we'll see it anytime soon. Unless there's been some kind of new info available from the devs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> System Shock remaster has been put on some sort of a hiatus, I doubt we'll see it anytime soon. Unless there's been some kind of new info available from the devs.


? Where was this stated? Last time read something about it on GOG, it was coming along nicely..


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 20, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> ? Where was this stated? Last time read something about it on GOG, it was coming along nicely..


https://www.polygon.com/2018/2/16/17016744/system-shock-reboot-hiatus-nightdive-interview


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 20, 2018)

Also:
https://www.gamespot.com/articles/system-shock-remastered-delayed-developer-on-hiatu/1100-6456843/

https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=9911.0

Really nothing discussed since May.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 20, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Also:
> https://www.gamespot.com/articles/system-shock-remastered-delayed-developer-on-hiatu/1100-6456843/
> 
> https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=9911.0
> ...



Yep and the reason reads a lot like 'We took your money and went for a nice holiday, kthxbai'


----------



## Drone (Dec 20, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Really nothing discussed since May.


That's old news.
They actually released Adventure Alpha phase in October and said that they completed transferring all data from unity to unreal engine and that they plan to release System Shock remake in q1 2020, so it looks like everything seems to be in order with Nightdive Studios


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 20, 2018)

https://www.pcgamesn.com/system-shock-remastered/system-shock-remastered-hiatus
Q1 2020 news was from March this year. And it was announced only a month after the hiatus announcement. So they either had a lot of stuff already done, or there's no way the game will release in Q1.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 20, 2018)

Drone said:


> That's old news.
> They actually released Adventure Alpha phase in October and said that they completed transferring all data from unity to unreal engine and that they plan to release System Shock remake in q1 2020, so it looks like everything seems to be in order with Nightdive Studios



Mhm, engine swap mid development on an indie budget. Yep, that really sounds plausible if you want a product to hit the market. ANYWAY. We'll see. Offtopic


----------



## pigulici (Dec 20, 2018)

Can we stay on topic?


----------



## Drone (Dec 20, 2018)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lego-the-lord-of-the-rings

Lego lord of the rings is free on Humble for a limited time


----------



## Lightning (Dec 20, 2018)

Steam Winter Sale is on.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2018)

Watch Dogs 2 Gold for $19.99 stands out


----------



## Kursah (Dec 21, 2018)

*Void Destroyer 2* is a few bucks off at 11.99, normally 14.99. Worth every penny either way if you like space sims, space shooters, some RTS, and mount & blade in space action. I highly recommend this one. It's dangerous too...because its a game you can sit down and get into, accomplish a few missions fairly quickly with combat that feels good and rewarding to survive at times. Then the next thing you know it's 4AM and you have to get up at 6AM for work. This one harkens back to my X-Wing and Tie Fighter days, but also adds in some RTS, has some great ship/station/art design (IMHO). A lot to do, but not overly complex. I consider it my X3 Casual Edition, though it may be inspired by X3, it surely isn't. But I am thankful for that, because that's what we have X3 for. VD2 on the other hand paves its own path down the open-world/sandbox space sim genre, and I enjoy the hell out of it. Still in EA, I bought it in EA about 2 years ago, dev is months away from full release though. Honestly, check it out. Its surprisingly good, fun and refreshing. When I get bored of everything taking forever in Elite Dangerous, I go here and have an absolute blast! 

I'm thinking of picking up *WH40K: Mechanicus* while it's on sale for 23.99. @RCoon's *video review *and *written review* (among other reviews) has be very interested in the game, sounds like the recent patch did some good challenge-wise too. But me being a little more casual, this might work well for some nice combat action. I enjoyed Sanctus Reach, it was table-top-ish and did a solid job at what it was presenting and doing IMHO, but after a while I lost interest...but this looks like more pure fun. I probably should install XCom and play through that one, picked it up on a summer sale...

I do have to say that *BSG: Deadlock* at 15.99 is a solid deal. This game is quite fun for a WEGO turn-based combat simulator with some light 4X thrown in. Easy to lose hours in. The devs did a solid job with design, action, license usage and atmosphere, and are still supporting it. Really quite a fun BSG-themed space battle simulator, and scratched the itch that Battlefleet Gothic: Armada didn't for me. Did I mention its easy to lose hours in? You've been warned!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 21, 2018)

New Games available in GoG Connect

Syberia
Convoy
Enigmatis: The Ghosts of Maple Creek
Hard West
Knights of Pen and Paper +1 Edition


----------



## Drone (Dec 23, 2018)

Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY -85%


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Watch Dogs 2 Gold for $19.99 stands out



that game is old enough now to probably makes its way into monthly humble bundle. i paid $99 for the yearly sub to humble, its already paying off well. very good deal.  I am playing Wizard of Legend now actually, a lot of fun, I highly recommend a Wizard of Legend to all of you, one of the best games I have played in years. reminded me of why I love gaming.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Dec 28, 2018)

Soma free for a limited time on GOG.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 28, 2018)

Soma


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 28, 2018)

They're giving LOTR Lego and hobbit for a limited time @ HB


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 29, 2018)

It's gone.  Not only that, those two Lego games appear to be completely gone from the store.


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 29, 2018)

Two Lego games keys went off to a (hopefully) happy new owner


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 29, 2018)

I've a Hobbit key for a worthy new owner.... (Sorry, wanted the LotR key  )


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 29, 2018)

Got an extra LOTR key for anyone who wants it. I got it first time round and again with the "double deal"


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 30, 2018)

New list of GoG Connect Games 


Descent

Divine Divinity

Dustforce DX

Europa Universalis: Rome Gold

Order of Battle: World War II

Panzer Corps

Tharsis

Two Worlds Epic Edition


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 1, 2019)

Here on Dark Side Of Gaming, the announcement of the MMOD for Half Life 2 is discussed with a trailer and the link for the download. 
This was a 9 year project with 18 months of development to bring this mod to life. 

A couple of things to note though: You, I believe, have to have episode 2 installed as well as the free Half Life 2 Update available on Steam. 

Once downloaded and extracted, you need to copy the MMOD folder and paste in your >steam>steamapps>sourcemods folder and then restart Steam.


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 6, 2019)

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/homeworld-remastered-collection


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 6, 2019)

droopyRO said:


> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/homeworld-remastered-collection


Nice catch   That's $5 for the collection, very nice!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 10, 2019)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a-story-about-my-uncle


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 10, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/a-story-about-my-uncle



free wow nice. i paid like $5 a long time ago and it was worth the $5.  i recommend this game ^^


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 10, 2019)

Epic Games Store is giving away What Remains of Edith Finch:
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/what-remains-of-edith-finch/home


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Epic Games Store is giving away What Remains of Edith Finch:
> https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/what-remains-of-edith-finch/home



nice find i wanted to buy this actually, thanks!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 11, 2019)

Blast Zone Tournament free on Steam


----------



## droopyRO (Jan 19, 2019)

https://www.gog.com/promo/20190118_...EN&utm_term=EN&track_click=1&link_id=main_CTA Brothers In Arms trilogy for 6$ on GoG. Back from the good old times.


----------



## pigulici (Jan 23, 2019)

*THE HOT SALE BRINGS SIZZLING DEALS UP TO -90%*

https://www.gog.com/news/the_hot_sale_begins

https://www.gog.com/#giveaway 
DISTRAINT: Deluxe Edition


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 23, 2019)

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/hitman-game-of-the-year-edition


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 24, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/endless_free_weekend/'>Endless Franchise titles


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 25, 2019)

Deponia: The Complete Journey

Free on humble bundle for a limited time.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 1, 2019)

Sin's Creed Chronicles: China for free on the uplay store. (Lunar New year!)

https://store.ubi.com/us/assassins-creed-chronicles--china/575ffd8fa3be1633568b4cf0.html


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> Sin's Creed Chronicles: China for free on the uplay store. (Lunar New year!)
> 
> https://store.ubi.com/us/assassins-creed-chronicles--china/575ffd8fa3be1633568b4cf0.html




MEOW!!! meow meow!!!!

already played it and beat it, decent game honestly. unlike most people though, I am easy to please


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 1, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> already played it and beat it, decent game honestly. unlike most people though, I am easy to please


Same here! I find enjoyment in almost all games.


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 1, 2019)

Kholat is free on steam for a limited time.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 12, 2019)

GOG.com has another great sale going! This time for all titles from 2K Games. Included are many top shelf titles such as Bioshock 1 & 2 Remastered(which I give two thumps up to!) for $6.49 each, as well as the very excellent Army Men RTS for $2.99 and the entire library of the XCom series available on GOG which includes XCOM: Enemy Unknown Complete Pack for $9.99(which is an awesome deal). Link below;
https://www.gog.com/promo/20190211_2k2weekz_weekly


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2019)

Yakuza Kiwami  -10%

https://store.steampowered.com/app/834530/


----------



## pigulici (Feb 18, 2019)

*LANTERN FESTIVAL SALE: 200+ DEALS GLIDE OVER GOG.COM*
https://www.gog.com/news/lantern_festival_sale_200_deals_glide_over_gogcom


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *LANTERN FESTIVAL SALE: 200+ DEALS GLIDE OVER GOG.COM*
> https://www.gog.com/news/lantern_festival_sale_200_deals_glide_over_gogcom


Yeah, that Witcher 3 70% off is NOICE!


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 24, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenix-publisher-weekend


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 24, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/sale/squareenix-publisher-weekend


Actually wanna pick up Just Cause 4 and its 50% off now. is it worth £22? I loved JC2 and have JC3 but not played it yet~


----------



## IceScreamer (Feb 24, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Actually wanna pick up Just Cause 4 and its 50% off now. is it worth £22? I loved JC2 and have JC3 but not played it yet~


Play 3 first then decide, from what I've seem they are pretty similar.


----------



## Drone (Feb 25, 2019)

As part of BundleFest celebrations, fanatical are giving 10 gamers the chance to select & win one of three Steam PC bundles. 





Bundle A includes HITMAN 2, Resident Evil 2 and Mortal Kombat 11; 
Bundle B features Tropico 6, RimWorld and Battlefleet Gothic Armada 2; 
Bundle C includes Devil May Cry 5, God Eater 3, Yakuza Kiwami.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 28, 2019)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/sega-week


----------



## aliovalio (Mar 4, 2019)

Eneba Spring Sale One of the Better Sales on the market. Bought Far Cry: New Dawn for 22eu lol!


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 4, 2019)

ARK: Survival Evolved  60% off


Anyone know what the system requirements are for this game?

According to Nvidia the system spec is:








But steam says:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2019)

HossHuge said:


> ARK: Survival Evolved  60% off
> 
> 
> Anyone know what the system requirements are for this game?
> ...


Steam leans towards encouraging a better experience for the player. For that reason they generally over estimate system requirements on a lot of titles..


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 4, 2019)

the former look to be its launch minimum specs while Steam has a updated version

this web site can help you out some with hardware and settings
https://www.logicalincrements.com/games/ark


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Steam leans towards encouraging a better experience for the player. For that reason they general over estimate system requirements on a lot of titles..



Thanks, it's for my boys.  I already have it so I'm going to have to give it a try on their computers first before I buy it.



dirtyferret said:


> the former look to be its launch minimum specs while Steam has a updated version
> 
> this web site can help you out some with hardware and settings
> https://www.logicalincrements.com/games/ark



Great find!


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 4, 2019)

On a different but back on topic;

If you are lucky enough to live near a microcenter, they are liquidating their Ryzen 1600 stock @ $99 while supplies last


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.gog.com/game/diablo


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 7, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/diablo


to add to this

*Blizzard is also working to release more games on GOG.com including Warcraft: Orcs and Humans and Warcraft II. *


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/diablo


Was just going to post that! Nice. Hopefully the rest of the series is in the works too!


dirtyferret said:


> to add to this
> 
> *Blizzard is also working to release more games on GOG.com including Warcraft: Orcs and Humans and Warcraft II. *


Very Nice!


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 7, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Steam leans towards encouraging a better experience for the player. For that reason they generally over estimate system requirements on a lot of titles..





dirtyferret said:


> the former look to be its launch minimum specs while Steam has a updated version
> 
> this web site can help you out some with hardware and settings
> https://www.logicalincrements.com/games/ark



It ran Ok but I found this deal and decided to upgrade anyways.  $170 CDN for 2.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 7, 2019)

HossHuge said:


> It ran Ok but I found this deal and decided to upgrade anyways.  $170 CDN for 2.



I bought four or five of those exact PCs for our office about three years.  The only difference was the HDD was replaced by a 125 or 256GB SSD (i forget which size) and that was OK as they were used by customer service running windows OS , office 360, and google chrome web browser.  

The PCs run fine to this day but the keyboards and mice they came with were pure junk.  Short cords and within days keyboard keys had their lettering begin to wipe off.


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2019)

https://www.gog.com/game/diablo


Diablo is on GOG now!


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 7, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> I bought four or five of those exact PCs for our office about three years.  The only difference was the HDD was replaced by a 125 or 256GB SSD (i forget which size) and that was OK as they were used by customer service running windows OS , office 360, and google chrome web browser.
> 
> The PCs run fine to this day but the keyboards and mice they came with were pure junk.  Short cords and within days keyboard keys had their lettering begin to wipe off.



Yeah,  I already have 120GB SSD's and EVGA GT 1030 SC's from the computers they are using now.  I'll be upgrading to GTX 1050's in the future.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 7, 2019)

Slime Rancher is available for free on Epic Games Store.
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/slime-rancher/home

An excellent game at an unbeatable price.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 8, 2019)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/paradox-interactive-weekend/


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 8, 2019)

Battlefield 1 & Titanfall 2 Ultimate Bundle 80% off on Origin ($11.99)

https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/deals/publishersale

Anyone ever play either of these two games?  Are they worth it for the single player campaign?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 8, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Battlefield 1 & Titanfall 2 Ultimate Bundle 80% off on Origin ($11.99)
> 
> https://www.origin.com/usa/en-us/store/deals/publishersale
> 
> Anyone ever play either of these two games?  Are they worth it for the single player campaign?


Titanfall 2 SP campaign is a short 7 or so hours.  But it is superbly done!  Its amazing EA actually let something that good out the door.  So, if its on sale, the only correct decision, IMHO, is buy!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 8, 2019)

Agreed, Titanfall 2 is a blast. My son and I really enjoy it, he still plays it a ton and has played through the campaign several times. I do gotta say this one was one of the few FPS's that I've really enjoyed when I sit down to play it. Worth every penny on sale for sure.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2019)

https://www.humblebundle.com/games/strategy-bundle-2019

https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/strategy-bundle-2019
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly


Saw that monthly a few days ago, and sorely tempted for Road to Eden.... I really wanna see how that plays...


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 13, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Saw that monthly a few days ago, and sorely tempted for Road to Eden.... I really wanna see how that plays...


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/The_Bearded_Ladies_Consulting/Mutant_Year_Zero/


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Saw that monthly a few days ago, and sorely tempted for Road to Eden.... I really wanna see how that plays...



I believe @rtwjunkie enjoyed Road to Eden as well. I'm looking forward to trying it out once the bundle drops for April.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 13, 2019)

Kursah said:


> I believe @rtwjunkie enjoyed Road to Eden as well. I'm looking forward to trying it out once the bundle drops for April.


I did, extremely much! Especially since I wasn’t expecting much.  

For those interested it is being released on GOG fairly soon (date undetermined as of yet).


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I did, extremely much! Especially since I wasn’t expecting much.
> 
> For those interested it is being released on GOG fairly soon (date undetermined as of yet).


Think I'll wait for that


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 14, 2019)

Get Grid 2.0 free for a limited time @ Humble Bundle


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 15, 2019)

psyko12 said:


> Get Grid 2.0 free for a limited time @ Humble Bundle



my dream someday is to have a racing chair that is built for wheel and pedals and shifter... but its such an expensive investment... hopefully someday I can buy it all bundled together for like $300. that would be epic... and I would be re-visiting all my favorite racers on PC if that day ever comes... sadly it probably won't, too niche of a market - massdrop has a chair like that, but its super expensive. $150 + $200 for the actual seat part, and thats not including the wheel, pedals, and shifter yet... and it doesn't even vibrate (the chair I mean)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 15, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.humblebundle.com/games/strategy-bundle-2019


Oh how you tempt me...

Does Humble Bundle still add more stuff half way through the promotion or have they quit doing that?


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 15, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> my dream someday is to have a racing chair that is built for wheel and pedals and shifter... but its such an expensive investment... hopefully someday I can buy it all bundled together for like $300. that would be epic... and I would be re-visiting all my favorite racers on PC if that day ever comes... sadly it probably won't, too niche of a market - massdrop has a chair like that, but its super expensive. $150 + $200 for the actual seat part, and thats not including the wheel, pedals, and shifter yet... and it doesn't even vibrate (the chair I mean)



Sigh same sentiments as you are man! That set up (chair, wheel, pedals, shifter and fancy gauges for realism, immersion) would cost more than an arm and a leg here in the Philippines! Almost 700-800ish USD for an entry-level to mid level set up.

Atleast we get the game for free and maybe we can afford a driving sim set up in the future.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh how you tempt me...
> 
> Does Humble Bundle still add more stuff half way through the promotion or have they quit doing that?



A couple of bundles before they did that IIRC but am not sure about the present offerings.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 15, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Oh how you tempt me...
> 
> Does Humble Bundle still add more stuff half way through the promotion or have they quit doing that?


usually if there is more to come there is empty spcae for title/s marked with comming soon.
from what i see for this one there wont be more.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 16, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/sega_publisher_weekend/

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/ubisoft-week/


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 18, 2019)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/ubisoft-week/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 20, 2019)

Airtight Games titles and DLC are 80~90% off:
Quantum Conundrum complete, $0.99
Murdered: Soul Suspect, $2.99


Do Not Feed the Monkeys is 40% off for $7.19.  Alternatively, can get Beholder 2 and Do Not Feed the Monkeys for 43% off because the 40% for Monkeys and 30% off for the bundle stack (total of roughly $15).


----------



## pigulici (Mar 21, 2019)

*SPRING SALE - 600+ DEALS UP TO 90% OFF!*
 on gog.com

https://www.gog.com/news/spring_sale_starts_now_600_deals_up_to_90_off


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2019)

Oxenfree is being given away at the Epic Games Store


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 21, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *SPRING SALE - 600+ DEALS UP TO 90% OFF!*
> on gog.com
> 
> https://www.gog.com/news/spring_sale_starts_now_600_deals_up_to_90_off


I see PoEII Deadfire in that stack at 30%-ish off, looks like Fanatical has it beat at a full 50% . Supposed to be a solid game


----------



## pigulici (Mar 21, 2019)

At Fanatical you receive a Steam key, here a gog key, drm free...


----------



## chaosmassive (Mar 21, 2019)

TACOMA 
Free to download at humble bundle


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 21, 2019)

pigulici said:


> At Fanatical you receive a Steam key, here a gog key, drm free...


Oh, absolutely prefer a GoG key!  But some people prefer steam, and for $25, some are happy with Steam, just offering another option and a good deal


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2019)

chaosmassive said:


> TACOMA
> Free to download at humble bundle


This really is worth a good playthrough.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> This really is worth a good playthrough.


I wasn't to sure but if you say so why not.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I wasn't to sure but if you say so why not.



What else do you have to do? Watch the news? Come on now lad!!! Have a drink on ice and enjoy Tacoma!


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Have a drink on ice and enjoy Tacoma!


I imagine work later wouldn't be to happy with me showing up under the influence.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I imagine work later wouldn't be to happy with me showing up under the influence.



Well it didn't have to be right now mate!!!!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I wasn't to sure but if you say so why not.


Watch some trailer and a little of the game play first, before getting it.    It's not fast paced.  You are able to access memories ofpast events to try to piece together where all the members of the space station crew are.  I'm a sucker for almost anything in space, and I enjoy exploring and figuring out little mysteries.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Watch some trailer and a little of the game play first, before getting it.    It's not fast paced.  You are able to access memories ofpast events to try to piece together where all the members of the space station crew are.  I'm a sucker for almost anything in space, and I enjoy exploring and figuring out little mysteries.


Actually I've already seen the trailers, and read the reviews back when it first came out. The reviews at the time put me off buying it. 
Already downloaded it earlier though from HB.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 21, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Watch some trailer and a little of the game play first, before getting it.    It's not fast paced.  You are able to access memories ofpast events to try to piece together where all the members of the space station crew are. * I'm a sucker for almost anything in space*, and I enjoy exploring and figuring out little mysteries.



Same for me.


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 25, 2019)

free Elder Scrolls morrowind, make sure you follow the directions

https://www.pcgamer.com/morrowind-is-free-for-the-day-to-mark-the-elder-scrolls-25th-anniversary//


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2019)

Invalid Promo Code.  I think they only put a limited number of redemptions up and they're all gone so...no more freebies.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 25, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Invalid Promo Code.  I think they only put a limited number of redemptions up and they're all gone so...no more freebies.






Worked for me just now. Looks like the server recovered.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 25, 2019)

Yup, working now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 26, 2019)

Here's the official link for the GOG.com Spring Sale;
https://www.gog.com/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=20190325_nl_spring_sale_EN


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 26, 2019)

Rise of the Tomb Raider is hella cheap (9.99eur) now on Steam. Go get it if you don't own it already!


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 26, 2019)

https://store.steampowered.com/sale/elder-scrolls/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 28, 2019)

Seven: Enhanced Edition is going for $18.  I put 50 hours into it without playing the free, included expansion and enjoyed every minute of it.
https://store.steampowered.com/app/471010/Seven_Enhanced_Edition/

Think Shadowrun and Thief having a baby.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 28, 2019)

https://www.gog.com/game/warcraft_bundle

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/space-sale


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 28, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/game/warcraft_bundle


This deserves more splash;




Folks, Blizzard & GOG have done it! Warcraft 1 & 2 for modern PC's, DRM free and only $15 for both.
For those of you who played these games back in the day, it's time to relive some great gaming memories!
For those of you who never had a chance to play them, either because you were there and just never got the opportunity or because you were to young(or not born yet),
take the time to sit down with two of the gaming world's most influential RTS games!

Just get them, thank yourself later!


----------



## HD64G (Mar 31, 2019)

One of the best $1 bundle I have seen lately.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/alliance-bundle


----------



## FYFI13 (Mar 31, 2019)

Go to https://www.amdrewards.com/ create account and enter code bellow:

7NLM9G95W235DNWY

and claim free Division 2. Code can be used once only.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 4, 2019)

This is currently a thing;
https://www.gog.com/promo/20190404_...paign=20190404_nl_Hitman_promo_EN&utm_term=EN



The entire Hitman Series on sale at GOG, and for $14! Score!!


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 4, 2019)

The Witness is free, starting today. Get it over at the Epic Games store.
https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/

Edit: Runs fine without the Epic Game Launcher.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 5, 2019)

Hitman Blood Money and Hitman Absolution are on GOG.  For 6 days they are ridiculously cheap to fully own, DRM-free.  

Blood Money is $2.49
https://www.gog.com/game/hitman_blood_money

Absolution is $4.99
https://www.gog.com/game/hitman_absolution


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 5, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Hitman Blood Money and Hitman Absolution are on GOG.  For 6 days they are ridiculously cheap to fully own, DRM-free.
> 
> Blood Money is $2.49
> https://www.gog.com/game/hitman_blood_money
> ...


The whole series is on sale, see above.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 5, 2019)

Project CARS $7.49(75% off) and Project CARS 2 $17.99(70% off) on Steam for the next ~36 hours. And...I've finally ran out of excuses not to buy both...


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 6, 2019)

AC origins with humble monthly
https://www.humblebundle.com/monthly

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/total-war-weekend/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2019)

The witcher 3 is on sale on steam at 70% off-
https://store.steampowered.com/sub/124923/


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 8, 2019)

Maybe it's geographical, but the Hitman deal is even cheaper where I am.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Maybe it's geographical, but the Hitman deal is even cheaper where I am.


It's the difference in currency value. It seems the Argentinian $ is worth a bit more in this context than the US $. Which is a bit interesting. But I digress...


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 9, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's the difference in currency value. It seems the Argentinian $ is worth a bit more in this context than the US $. Which is a bit interesting. But I digress...


The idea of the Arg $ being worth more than the US dollar is novel lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2019)

This is a thing too! And it looks really good!
https://www.gog.com/game/sniper_eli...409_nl_Sniper_Elite_V2_Remastered_PREORDER_EN


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 9, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is a thing too! And it looks really good!
> https://www.gog.com/game/sniper_eli...409_nl_Sniper_Elite_V2_Remastered_PREORDER_EN


That look very nice, but since I own SE V2, it's a bit much to have to pay for the remastered version, even if it's $6 for those who have it already.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2019)

Link


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 10, 2019)

Nihon Falcom, makers of the famous action/adventure rpg series YS as well as the Zwei, Xanadu and Trails in the Sky series of games, have their entire library on sale at varying percentages off. GOG for the win!
https://www.gog.com/games?devpub=nihon_falcom_corporation&page=1&sort=popularity


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 10, 2019)

Echo is currently 70% off on Steam.  That means $7.50 on U.S. prices.  Regional Steam prices will vary.  I have it on GOG, but it's not currently on a sale right now there.  This is a very underrated game that really deserves exposure, so I'm informing on the Steam sale.

https://store.steampowered.com/app/551770/ECHO/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Echo is currently 70% off on Steam.  That means $7.50 on U.S. prices.  Regional Steam prices will vary.  I have it on GOG, but it's not currently on a sale right now there.  This is a very underrated game that really deserves exposure, so I'm informing on the Steam sale.
> 
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/551770/ECHO/


Looks interesting! Bit creepy though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

GOG has another new game on sale that looks great, this time from Team17!
https://www.gog.com/game/aven_colony


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> GOG has another new game on sale that looks great, this time from Team17!
> https://www.gog.com/game/aven_colony


Picked that up in March and installed, but have to gotten to it yet.  Looked interesting enough for a citybuilder!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Picked that up in March and installed, but have to gotten to it yet.  Looked interesting enough for a citybuilder!!


It's more than a city builder. It has elements of an RTS as well.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 16, 2019)

I just picked up Battlefield 1 on Origin for $4.99. They have a Titanfall 2 and BF1 combo for $17.99, but I thought this was pretty good value on its own at that price.
https://www.origin.com/mex/en-us/store/deals/springsale


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2019)

> BioShock: The Collection
> 
> Return to the cities of Rapture and Columbia and experience the award-winning BioShock franchise like never before, beautifully remastered in 1080p. BioShock: The Collection contains all single-player content from BioShock, BioShock 2, and BioShock Infinite, all single-player add-on content, the “Columbia’s Finest” pack, and Director’s Commentary: Imagining BioShock, featuring Ken Levine and Shawn Robertson.


LINK


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> LINK


Would love to have this on GOG!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 16, 2019)

https://www.gog.com/promo/20190415_priviet_sale


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 24, 2019)

Mutant: Year Zero just released on GOG.  It’s only 10% off, but man, it is SO very worth it.  It has charm and is most of all, its Fun!

https://www.gog.com/game/mutant_year_zero_road_to_eden


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 24, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Mutant: Year Zero just released on GOG.  It’s only 10% off, but man, it is SO very worth it.  It has charm and is most of all, its Fun!
> 
> https://www.gog.com/game/mutant_year_zero_road_to_eden


Think I'll take a serious look at that one. 10% off already is worth at least considering...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 25, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Think I'll take a serious look at that one. 10% off already is worth at least considering...


There is a demo there as well if you want to try for free.


----------



## chaosmassive (Apr 27, 2019)

FREE DOWNLOAD
gone home by humble bundle trove


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 27, 2019)

chaosmassive said:


> FREE DOWNLOAD
> gone home by humble bundle trove


That's a great deal if you do the math. Didn't follow though from that page because I already have all the games I'd be interested in(and there are some very good ones), but is this through GOG?


----------



## chaosmassive (Apr 27, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a great deal if you do the math. Didn't follow though from that page because I already have all the games I'd be interested in(and there are some very good ones), but is this through GOG?



It's direct download from humble bundle, I havent install it yet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 27, 2019)

chaosmassive said:


> It's direct download from humble bundle, I havent install it yet


Fair enough.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 27, 2019)

I think it's a rarity of just a straight download. It's a 2Gb zip file with an executable... Doesn't look like anything resembling DRM anywhere.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 27, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> I think it's a rarity of just a straight download. It's a 2Gb zip file with an executable... Doesn't look like anything resembling DRM anywhere.


Actually, it's been happening more frequently lately. The last deal I took advantage of was the Outcast HD Remake DRM free. It was made available as a torrent. I don't think these are torrents, but still. Not meaning to be argumentative of course.



Ahhzz said:


> Doesn't look like anything resembling DRM anywhere.


This is always a good thing! And there are some great games in that deal.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 27, 2019)

https://www.gog.com/promo/indie_week


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 27, 2019)

I just picked up Watch Dogs 2 on Ubisoft at 80% off, which was about US$4.65 for me. It's not on sale at Steam though.
Not sure if it's a regional sale.
https://store.ubi.com/ofertas/videojuegos/marcas/watch_dogs/?lang=es_AR


----------



## ne6togadno (May 1, 2019)

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/promo/warhammer-week


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 1, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I just picked up Watch Dogs 2 on Ubisoft at 80% off, which was about US$4.65 for me. It's not on sale at Steam though.
> Not sure if it's a regional sale.
> https://store.ubi.com/ofertas/videojuegos/marcas/watch_dogs/?lang=es_AR


Appears to be regional.  Ubi is promoting The Crew 2, Wildlands, and Assassin's Creed in the USA.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 1, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Appears to be regional.  Ubi is promoting The Crew 2, Wildlands, and Assassin's Creed in the USA.


So living in the third world does have it's few advantages, after all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> So living in the third world does have it's few advantages, after all.


I wouldn't call Argentina "Third World".


----------



## Splinterdog (May 2, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I wouldn't call Argentina "Third World".


You would if you lived here


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 8, 2019)

accidentally posted this in Deals, and although it technically fit there, its better suited here


Hello,

Ive been away for a while, but one of the kids wanted this game, and of course i bought it like 4 days ago for 2 kids at full price
but , since i did, & registered my email, i got an announcement telling me that it went on sale today.

*i believe its 20-25% off, all packages are discounted. *

Have fun. & if your buying it for yourself, get ready to be angry
*
PS. i recommend using Amazon-pay @ checkout. it seems to be the least additional charges, or extra costs.*


----------



## Kursah (May 9, 2019)

One of my favorite indie titles recently went into Beta phase and is on par for a full release this year. I've logged almost 150 hours in this one, most of those hours in the last 6 months, but I've been playing on and off since it hit EA in September 2016. That game would be Void Destroyer 2. Currently just under $13 with its 15% off sale:









						Void Destroyer 2 on Steam
					

Start with nothing... End with everything! All you have is a basic ship, barely fit for combat, with it you'll start your journey and empire. A open world space sandbox, inspired by and expanding the classics.




					store.steampowered.com
				




It isn't the prettiest or greatest game, but it pulls together solid space sim combat with newtonian-ish physics for space flight, you can pilot any ship in the game you can also build, buy or take over almost every ship in the game as well. You start with a single tiny fighter, and end up progressing into giant destroyers and carriers, building up not only one but multiple fleets, initiating mining and trade routes, doing tons of missions, gaining power in the system that Void Destroyer exists in. There's also levels of RTS controls as well, different graphical modes, a sandbox and campaign experience, all from a single, very dedicated and transparent developer...one of my favorite indie developers period. I have greatly enjoyed this game, even with its faults, it keeps pulling back for more. It has a very solid fun factor, great combat, and quirkiness that keeps it engaging...also whether you have 10 minutes or several hours, you can find something fun to do in this game. 

I'm looking forward to seeing how beta and official release go, so far, this has been one of the best, if not the best, EA experience I've invested in. Money well spent.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 9, 2019)

*Age of Wonders III* is currently free @ the *Humble Store.*


----------



## ne6togadno (May 9, 2019)

Titan Quest
					






					store.steampowered.com
				












						Stellaris on Steam
					

Explore a galaxy full of wonders in this sci-fi grand strategy game from Paradox Development Studios. Interact with diverse alien races, discover strange new worlds with unexpected events and expand the reach of your empire. Each new adventure holds almost limitless possibilities.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2019)

All the Ghost Recon Wildlands are on extreme discount right now.  Basic Edition is $15.00 and even the Ultimate Edition is going for $36.00 (from $119.00). That includes year one and year 2 season passes and an extra mission as well.









						Buy Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon Wildlands Ultimate Edition for PC | Ubisoft Official Store
					

Get the complete Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon® Wildlands experience with the Ultimate Edition.




					store.ubi.com


----------



## Space Lynx (May 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> All the Ghost Recon Wildlands are on extreme discount right now.  Basic Edition is $15.00 and even the Ultimate Edition is going for $36.00 (from $119.00). That includes year one and year 2 season passes and an extra mission as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just wish the Uplay store did "complete your collection" upgrades like Steam does.  So if I already own base game I might get the ultimate edition for like $17 instead of 36. etc


----------



## Chomiq (May 11, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> Titan Quest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In regards to Stellaris - GOG also matched that price. Grabbed it on steam, I wasn't sure if the star trek new horizon mod works with gog version (apparently it does not). Otherwise I'd be all in with gog.


----------



## psyko12 (May 11, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> All the Ghost Recon Wildlands are on extreme discount right now.  Basic Edition is $15.00 and even the Ultimate Edition is going for $36.00 (from $119.00). That includes year one and year 2 season passes and an extra mission as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, was just thinking of getting it after seeing TCGRecon Breakpoint trailer. 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 11, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> I wasn't sure if the star trek new horizon mod works with gog version (apparently it does not). Otherwise I'd be all in with gog.


It's being worked on..


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 13, 2019)

2k games sale on GOG!  The sale goes for next 7 days and most games are 80% off.  Take note, this sale also coincides with Spec Ops: The Line finally making its way to GOG for $5.99!









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




If you want to skip the sale and just add Spec Ops, here you go:








						Spec Ops: The Line
					

Spec Ops: The Line is a new original title from 2K Games that features provocative and gr




					www.gog.com


----------



## Space Lynx (May 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> 2k games sale on GOG!  The sale goes for next 7 days and most games are 80% off.  Take note, this sale also coincides with Spec Ops: The Line finally making its way to GOG for $5.99!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Highly recommend Spec Ops The Line.  One of the best games I ever played at launch, never played multi, I just really enjoyed the combat and decision making in the story line, the decisions became really hard... which means I was immersed. Most games these days have decisions but they never immersed me enough to care about the actual decisions I picked.


----------



## pigulici (May 14, 2019)

I'm holding a giveaway on gog forum, I invite all of you to join(this year I can't make a giveaway on both forums,       ):





						[Giveaway] 1 any game up to 100$, page 12 - Forum - GOG.com
					

Download the best games on Windows & Mac. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies, and lots of pure customer love.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (May 14, 2019)

pigulici said:


> I'm holding a giveaway on gog forum, I invite all of you to join(this year I can't make a giveaway on both forums,       ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 14, 2019)

pigulici said:


> I'm holding a giveaway on gog forum, I invite all of you to join(this year I can't make a giveaway on both forums,       ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't be entering, but I like this idea a lot and might give it a shot on my bday as well!  I agree with you, ages are like levels!


----------



## ne6togadno (May 15, 2019)

Humble LEGO Games Bundle
					

Pay what you want for awesome games and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



make sure you check publisher's sale pages too


----------



## psyko12 (May 16, 2019)

Free on the humble bundle store!









						Buy Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition from the Humble Store
					

Carlos Calaca has kidnapped El Presidente's Daughter, and he plans to sacrifice her in order to merge the World of the Living with the World of the Dead. Juan Aguacate, an agave farmer who stumbles upon a Legendary Luchador mask, must find the strength and courage to become the Hero he's always...




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2019)

Warhammer SKULLS
					

Skulls themed content, updates and launches for many of your favourite Warhammer games. Plus up to 90% off selected Warhammer games during this time.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Bohemia Anniversary Sale
					






					store.steampowered.com
				












						Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## jormungand (May 18, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> Warhammer SKULLS
> 
> 
> Skulls themed content, updates and launches for many of your favourite Warhammer games. Plus up to 90% off selected Warhammer games during this time.
> ...


DayZ $31???? for real????? wt$^&% people still play that???


----------



## ne6togadno (May 18, 2019)

Post-apocalyptic
					






					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ne6togadno (May 29, 2019)

Iceberg Publisher Weekend on Steam
					

Save up to 85% off Iceberg Interactive Games on Steam!




					store.steampowered.com
				



@RCoon there is some starpoint gemini on sale too









						Franchise - Hitman
					

Franchise Summer Sale 2021




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Franchise - Saints Row and Agents of Mayhem
					






					store.steampowered.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 29, 2019)

Watch_Dogs 2 is 85% off at Steam until June 3:








						Watch_Dogs® 2 on Steam
					

Welcome to San Francisco. Play as Marcus, a brilliant young hacker, and join the most notorious hacker group, DedSec. Your objective: execute the biggest hack of history.




					store.steampowered.com
				



$9 for basic up to $15 for Gold (has all the non-cosmetic DLCs):


----------



## pigulici (May 30, 2019)

*GOG.COM SUMMER SALE FESTIVAL IS LIVE!BIOSHOCK INFINITE GOES DRM-FREE*


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 30, 2019)

pigulici said:


> *GOG.COM SUMMER SALE FESTIVAL IS LIVE!BIOSHOCK INFINITE GOES DRM-FREE*


Yeah!! There have been huge numbers of requests for them to get Bioshock Infinite!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 30, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah!! There have been huge numbers of requests for them to get Bioshock Infinite!


Yes there have been!
EDIT;
*Bought it! Hell yeah!*
$13.79 is a sweet 75% deal! I would have paid more, but no complaints!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2019)

I nabbed Watchdogs 1 and 2 for £9


----------



## ne6togadno (May 30, 2019)

Paradox Strategy Weekend
					






					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 30, 2019)

tigger said:


> I nabbed Watchdogs 1 and 2 for £9


I'm not finding those on GOG. Steam?


----------



## biffzinker (May 30, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not finding those on GOG. Steam?


It's on Steam


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 3, 2019)

tigger said:


> I nabbed Watchdogs 1 and 2 for £9


I wish I'd waited now


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2019)

The Watch_Dogs sale ended 6.75 hours ago.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 5, 2019)

Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

The GOG Summer Sales Event started a few days ago, and the discounts do not fail to please!








__





						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 6, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Summer Sales Event started a few days ago, and the discounts do not fail to please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's the cheapest I have seen Divinity 2  $24


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> that's the cheapest I have seen Divinity 2  $24


True. I'm hoping the rumor is true that Bethesda is going to release Fallout 4 on GOG during the sale.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 7, 2019)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						Larian Studios Publisher Sale
					

Save up to 90% on Larian titles!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 9, 2019)

So this just happened;








						Cyberpunk 2077 — from the creators of The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
					

Enter the world of Cyberpunk 2077 — a storydriven, open world RPG of the dark future from CD PROJEKT RED, creators of The Witcher series of games.




					www.cyberpunk.net
				



While not technically a sale, it is a bundle. This is one of the *very* few exceptions I will get behind a pre-order. Two reasons;
1. This is going to be good and we need not worry, but just in case it is a dud...
2. GOG's 30-day money back satisfaction guarantee return policy starts from moment of first download, not the date of purchase or release.








						Cyberpunk 2077
					

Cyberpunk 2077 is an open-world, action-adventure RPG set in the megalopolis of




					www.gog.com
				



Yeah, this is going to be something to look forward to and why I bought my RTX2080.
And in comes Keanu Reeves.. Did I mention the trailer is bad-fricken-ass? Oh yeah!
















Edit; @btarunr, @Ahhzz Note to mods/staff, this news deserves a proper front page post IMHO.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 10, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> that's the cheapest I have seen Divinity 2  $24



And worth more than twice that even more so with the continued support they have given like they did with DOS1.  One of very few company's that have respect for the people who want good games and off hand only can think of one other and that would have to be CDPR


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 10, 2019)

Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward expansion pack is free until June 27th. Windows or MacOS









						Square Enix Store
					

The Square Enix Store is the official shop for Final Fantasy, Kingdom Hearts, Dragon Quest, soundtracks, merchandise, video games and exclusive collector’s editions.




					store.na.square-enix-games.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 10, 2019)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Complete Edition on Steam
					

THE MOST AWARDED GAME OF A GENERATIONNOW ENHANCED FOR THE NEXTABOUT THE GAMEYou are Geralt of Rivia, mercenary monster slayer. Before you stands a war-torn, monster-infested continent you can explore at will. Your current contract?




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Shadow Warrior 2 on Steam
					

Shadow Warrior 2 is the stunning evolution of Flying Wild Hog’s offbeat first-person shooter starring the brash warrior Lo Wang, who must again wield a devastating combination of guns, blades, magic and wit to strike down the demonic legions overwhelming the world.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Fallout 4: Game of the Year Edition on Steam
					

Includes 7 items: Fallout 4, Fallout 4 - Automatron, Fallout 4 - Wasteland Workshop, Fallout 4 Far Harbor, Fallout 4 - Contraptions Workshop, Fallout 4 Vault-Tec Workshop, Fallout 4 Nuka-World...




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Save 80% on Borderlands 2 Game of the Year on Steam
					

Includes 10 items: Borderlands 2, Borderlands 2 - Captain Scarlett and her Pirate's Booty, Borderlands 2 - Psycho Pack, Borderlands 2: Collector's Edition Pack, Borderlands 2: Creature Slaughterdome, Borderlands 2: Mechromancer Pack, Borderlands 2: Mr. Torgue’s Campaign of Carnage, Borderlands...




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Dying Light on Steam
					

First-person action survival game set in a post-apocalyptic open world overrun by flesh-hungry zombies. Roam a city devastated by a mysterious virus epidemic. Scavenge for supplies, craft weapons, and face hordes of the infected.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 11, 2019)

Ghost Recon is $5.29 on Epic Games Store, along with some other amazing discounts.








						Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> So this just happened;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New trailer & gameplay video's posted!
















Oh yeah!

EDIT;
Not a PC game, but it's still gaming awesomeness;








						Collection of Mana for Nintendo Switch - Nintendo Official Site
					

Quintessential JRPG series "Collection of Mana" is now on Nintendo Switch! Fall in love with the Mana series all over again, including the first-ever release of the action-packed third game in the trilogy: "Trials of Mana"! Notice: Final Fantasy Adventur…




					www.nintendo.com
				



OH yeah, that just fricken happened! Gimme! Thank You!


----------



## Lightning (Jun 12, 2019)

There's a sale on
	

			Origin
		

Is Battlefront II ok for singleplayer stuff @ 4.5 Eur ?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2019)

Lightning said:


> There's a sale on
> 
> 
> Origin
> ...



hmm not a bad price for single player, online is dead im sure. 

does it have an option to play multiplayer with bots only?

for only $4.99 you can just do origin premier for a month though and get star wars battlefront 2 ultimate edition.  play single player and a little multi and then cancel sub at end of month.  so eh.


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 12, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> hmm not a bad price for single player, online is dead im sure.
> 
> does it have an option to play multiplayer with bots only?
> 
> for only $4.99 you can just do origin premier for a month though and get star wars battlefront 2 ultimate edition.  play single player and a little multi and then cancel sub at end of month.  so eh.


I got Origin BASIC (24,99 €/year), PREMIER is 14,99 €/month or 99,99 €/year. Is PREMIER first month now $4.99 ???
By the way I cannot see any Battlefront II Ultimate Edition in Origin, only one remaining edition which is the Standard one I got in my library with BASIC.
Also now BASIC got Battlefield V Standard Edition.

EDIT : Nowhere I can see a PREMIER sub at the $4.99 price.
For BASIC : 7 days free, then it's 3,99 €/month or 24,99 €/year.
I guess Lightning can beat the Battlefront II singleplayer scenario in 7 days.
Also after the last game update, there is no more edition name on Battlefront II in my library neither I can find any other edition in the platform.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2019)

c2DDragon said:


> I got Origin BASIC (24,99 €/year), PREMIER is 14,99 €/month or 99,99 €/year. Is PREMIER first month now $4.99 ???
> By the way I cannot see any Battlefront II Ultimate Edition in Origin, only one remaining edition which is the Standard one I got in my library with BASIC.
> Also now BASIC got Battlefield V Standard Edition.
> 
> ...



check hidden? i Don't know.  contact origin support dawg. it says right on Origin Basic that star wars battlefront 2 ultimate comes with BASIC


----------



## c2DDragon (Jun 13, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> check hidden? i Don't know.  contact origin support dawg. it says right on Origin Basic that star wars battlefront 2 ultimate comes with BASIC


But there is no "Ultimate Edition" anymore. 








						Star Wars™ Battlefront™ II - Star Wars - Official EA Site
					

Become the Hero in a galaxy at war in Star Wars Battlefront II. Available for PlayStation 4, Xbox One, and on Origin for PC November 2017




					www.origin.com
				



Edit : I guess the updates I had earlier did switch the Standard Edition to the Ultimate Edition and they removed the edition names for things being clear there is only one edition now, including everything.

Neither anything about PREMIER at $4.99/month as you mentioned. 


> An Origin Access Premier membership is available for $14.99 a month or $99.99 a year – you also get the 10% discount!











						EA Play - EA Video Game Membership - EA Official Site
					

Get more from your game with exclusive rewards, member-only content and access to a library of top titles with an EA Play membership.




					www.origin.com
				




About the game being available with BASIC it's fine thanks I got it since they added it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 14, 2019)

free game on gog








						Toonstruck
					

Drew Blanc is a cartoon animator and the original creator of the Fluffy Fluffy Bun Bun




					www.gog.com
				




and
*





						Simply: RED - CD PROJEKT RED Collection on GOG.com
					






					www.gog.com
				



*


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 14, 2019)

Vampyr is on GOG now! Until June 21st it is 60% off.  I loved playing this game.

The only thing that is a little underwhelming are the combat mechanics.








						Vampyr
					

London, 1918. You are newly-turned Vampyr Dr. Jonathan Reid. As a doctor, you must find




					www.gog.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2019)

nice find rtw


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 15, 2019)

Dark Souls Franchise Sale
					

Franchise Summer Sale 2021




					store.steampowered.com
				












						December 2022 Humble Choice
					

Get December 2022 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 19, 2019)

A little side-ways deal. If you own System Shock 2 on GoG (currently $10), you can get Void Bastards 25% off, making it $22.49 .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> A little side-ways deal. If you own System Shock 2 on GoG (currently $10), you can get Void Bastards 25% off, making it $22.49 .


Oh good! Void Bastards has been on my wish list there.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 19, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> A little side-ways deal. If you own System Shock 2 on GoG (currently $10), you can get Void Bastards 25% off, making it $22.49 .


I believe the same thing was on Steam. I got a 25% off coupon for owning something, can't remember what, and got the game maybe 2 days after release


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 21, 2019)

Deus Ex:Human Revolution - Director's Cut is 85% off on Steam. In my currency that's less than a dollar 








						Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director's Cut on Steam
					

You play Adam Jensen, an ex-SWAT specialist who's been handpicked to oversee the defensive needs of one of America's most experimental biotechnology firms. Your job is to safeguard company secrets, but when a black ops team breaks in and kills the very scientists you were hired to protect...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 23, 2019)

Ubisoft: up to 90% Off on Fanatical. 






						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 23, 2019)

Here's a handy summary guide of Steam sales at True Steam Achievements.




__





						Steam Sale Roundup: June 22nd, 2019
					

Here are the latest Steam sales. Please click on the appropriate flag to see prices in your region.




					truesteamachievements.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2019)

3DMark 85% Off








						3DMark on Steam
					

3DMark is for gamers, overclockers and system builders who want to get more out of their hardware. With its wide range of benchmark tests, 3DMark has everything you need to test your PC's performance.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 26, 2019)

I just picked up Hitman 2 Gold Edition for $16 with Steam's local currency converter working very much in my favour, but don't tell them that.
It was the demo that got me hooked 








						HITMAN™ 2 on Steam
					

Travel the globe and track your targets across exotic sandbox locations in HITMAN™ 2. From sun-drenched streets to dark and dangerous rainforests, nowhere is safe from the world’s most creative assassin, Agent 47 in the ultimate spy thriller story.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2019)

I just bought Project Cars 2

75% Off








						Project CARS 2 on Steam
					

THE ULTIMATE DRIVER JOURNEY! Project CARS 2 delivers the soul of motor racing in the world’s most beautiful, authentic, and technically-advanced racing game.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2019)

Bought this racing bundle a few weeks ago, it's back:




__





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




Includes Insane 2:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2019)

"Out of this World" weekend sale on GOG!








						header_ageofwonders
					

subheader_ageofwonders




					www.gog.com
				




EDIT; Ignore the "Age of Wonders" tag, the link takes you to the correct place.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 1, 2019)

__





						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com
				












						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




3 days left








						December 2022 Humble Choice
					

Get December 2022 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 1, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do love me some DRM-Free   I saw the Humble mailer earlier, but they buried the drm-free lede, so I ignored it. Nice catch


----------



## Frick (Jul 4, 2019)

Bought Toonstruck, Banner Saga 2 and Into the Breach for about €16. Definitely worth it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 4, 2019)

Overcooked | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Overcooked at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




PS4








						Humble Indie PlayStation REBundle 2019
					

Pay what you want for awesome games and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...


I was going to post this. Little late to the party. Party; P A R T, Y? Because we gotta! 

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## Good3alz (Jul 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was going to post this. Little late to the party. Party; P A R T, Y? Because we gotta!
> 
> Happy 4th everyone!







__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong scene, but correct movie! Nice!


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 6, 2019)

December 2022 Humble Choice
					

Get December 2022 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 6, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> December 2022 Humble Choice
> 
> 
> Get December 2022 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!
> ...



Been wanting Kingdom Come: Deliverance for a while now, may pay early this month to get playing.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 8, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## psyko12 (Jul 11, 2019)

Age of Wonders III/  currently free to own on steam for a limited time!

Edit: Fixed link!


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 11, 2019)

Torchlight is free to claim on the Epic Game Store. Get it before July 18th








						Torchlight | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Torchlight at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Torchlight free to claim on the Epic Game Store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be noted that this appears to be the DRM free version of the game!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 11, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> Been wanting Kingdom Come: Deliverance for a while now, may pay early this month to get playing.




I bought a 12 month sub for $99, last 4-5 months I have had to pause it cause the main game just didn't interest me or I already owned it. Finally was unable to unpause this month, so I got it for around $8.94 or something like that.  I plan to add another 12 months for $99 next time I see that sell, unlimited pauses, might as well. I plan to game for life, so I don't foresee it being a waste of money at all.


----------



## 64K (Jul 19, 2019)

Prey is at 80% off right now on Steam for $5.99


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 20, 2019)

64K said:


> Prey is at 80% off right now on Steam for $5.99



nice find, been waiting on Mooncrash DLC to go on sale for decent price, just nabbed it for $4.00


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## ShurikN (Jul 24, 2019)

It's not just Prey, a lot of Bethesda published games are on sale (QuakeCon Sale)









						QuakeCon
					






					store.steampowered.com
				











						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




I got Prey and Dishonored 2 in a bundle for 1250 JPY (which should be around $12)








						Prey and Dishonored 2 Bundle on Steam
					

Get the quintessential Arkane Studios experience with the Prey and Dishonored 2 bundle!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 24, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> It's not just Pray, a lot of Bethesda published games are on sale (QuakeCon Sale)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prey*  not pray.


----------



## ShurikN (Jul 24, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Prey*  not pray.


Hmmmm I actually knew the right name, why did I write it wrong... fixed


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 24, 2019)

ShurikN said:


> Hmmmm I actually knew the right name, why did I write it wrong... fixed



well I saw you lived in Tokyo, so I just assumed not native language is why, just was trying to help if that was the case was all ^^


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2019)

Bethesda up to 75% Off








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 24, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Bethesda up to 75% Off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I just realized I don't own Return to Castle Wolfenstein, not bad for $1.94. I think I will pick it up.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2019)

I know that the Bethesda Sale was mentioned, but it bares saying that Fallout 3 Game Of The Year Edition and Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition are just $4.99 each right now!









						Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
					

Prepare for the Future™ With Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition, experience the most ac




					www.gog.com
				











						Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition
					

With the Ultimate Edition, Bethesda Softworks offers you the chance to double-down and g




					www.gog.com
				




Yes yes! Go grab this hot goodness and dig in peeps!


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2019)

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth = $2.49









						Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth
					

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth is a first-person horror game that combines




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth = $2.49
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good ratings. Little to "dark" themed for my tastes though. Not much of a horror genre kind of guy.


----------



## 64K (Jul 25, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I know that the Bethesda Sale was mentioned, but it bares saying that Fallout 3 Game Of The Year Edition and Fallout New Vegas Ultimate Edition are just $4.99 each right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New Vegas is a great game and a steal at $5. I thoroughly enjoyed it and if that's not enough there is a mod for it called New California which by all accounts is very good though I haven't played it yet. You also get the 4 expansions for New Vegas and for anyone interested GOG throws in Elder Scrolls I and II.

That's a heck of a lot of value for $5.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 25, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2019)

More Bethesda, up to 81% Off:






						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2019)

64K said:


> and if that's not enough there is a mod for it called New California which by all accounts is very good though I haven't played it yet.



How do you know?


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 25, 2019)

The Humble Monthly for July may not be available but you get the following.  

Hellblade Sensua 
Moonlighter 
Road redemption
Warhammer Mechanicus
Love is Dead
60 Parsecs

The August is looking good too with KIngdom Come deliverance. I actually watched 1 hour of gameplay when this was released and was intrigued. 

The Humble Monthly is always $12 US. Here are some of the highlighted games I have gotten in the past 2 years 

Assassin's Creed Origins 
Warhammer Vermitide 2
Yakuza 0
The Division
Sniper Elite 3
Just Cause 3 XXL 
Project Cars 2
MGS 5
Dead Island 
Overwatch
Darksiders 2
The Surge 
Destiny 2
Dead Rising 4
God Eater 2
Dark Souls 3

Those are just a few.


----------



## 64K (Jul 25, 2019)

Frick said:


> How do you know?



I don't know from personal experience. Just from what I hear others saying, ratings on the Mod DB and articles I've read. I haven't looked at what people are saying about it on Nexus but I would bet it's highly rated there as well.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 25, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> The Humble Monthly for July may not be available but you get the following.
> 
> Hellblade Sensua
> Moonlighter
> ...



Yep, I don't buy games anymore, just bundles, no wonder I'm pushing over 4 thousand games on Steam alone.


----------



## 64K (Jul 25, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> Yep, I don't buy games anymore, just bundles, no wonder I'm pushing over 4 thousand games on Steam alone.



Over 4,000 games on Steam alone  We may have to do an intervention on you.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jul 25, 2019)

64K said:


> Over 4,000 games on Steam alone  We may have to do an intervention on you.



Send help!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 25, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> The Humble Monthly for July may not be available but you get the following.
> 
> Hellblade Sensua
> Moonlighter
> ...




Actually the humble monthly is only $8.68 per month if you pay for 1 year at a time like I did at $99.  You can pause any month as many times as you want, so my 12 months turned into 16 months for $99 as I didn't want the games offered for those other 4 months so I paused them.

I got Kindgom Come for $8.68 this month   i hope it includes some of the DLC too when they reveal rest at end of month.


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 26, 2019)

> Yep, I don't buy games anymore, just bundles, no wonder I'm pushing over 4 thousand games on Steam alone.


You seem to have an hoarding problem.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 26, 2019)

EGS is giving away Moonlighter and This War of Mine until August 2.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 27, 2019)

Rage 2 is on sale at Newegg for $26. Until July 30th.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 28, 2019)

great price on DOOM, I paid $20 for it a long time ago, its an amazing game.  it makes other developers look terrible at optimization though because it just runs so damn good.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 28, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> great price on DOOM, I paid $20 for it a long time ago, its an amazing game.  it makes other developers look terrible at optimization though because it just runs so damn good.


idtech 6 and 7 are a wonder


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 29, 2019)

GOG is having another sale, this time including a few games that appeal to the kid in me. Thought it worth mentioning in case there are any other model railroad fans out there;








						Train Valley
					

Build railroads in order to connect cities, tunnels and bridges. New railways are chea




					www.gog.com
				



&








						Train Valley 2
					

Train Valley 2 is a train tycoon puzzle game. Take your railroad company from the days of




					www.gog.com
				



You can buy the whole set for $17.40
I used to have model trains when I was a kid and that is what these games feel like, except to the next level and behind a screen. Great fun folks! Go take a look.

EDIT;
There's also this which was great fun!








						Ankh - Anniversary Edition
					

Sneak into the pharaoh's pyramid and meet up with Assil and his crew of crazy friends. Ju




					www.gog.com
				



A steal at $2.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 1, 2019)

Adata is having a 30 year sale. I am looking at that 2TB Adata SX8200 Pro for $289.99. I can't even find a listing for this on Amazon or Newegg (Canada) 






						SSD M.2
					






					shop.adata.com


----------



## 64K (Aug 1, 2019)

Probably the forum where people will be looking for stuff like this is:









						Hot Deals
					

Spotted a hot deal? Looking for a good offer? Check here.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2019)

GOG is at it again!








						EVERSPACE™
					

EVERSPACE™ is an action-focused single-player space shooter combining roguelike elements




					www.gog.com
				











						EVERSPACE™ - Encounters
					

Encounters is the first major expansion for EVERSPACE™, enriching the game world with new




					www.gog.com
				











						EVERSPACE™ Deluxe Edition Upgrade
					

The Sound of EVERSPACE™ – Enjoy a huge variety of eery ambient space sounds made up of e




					www.gog.com
				




Great set that can be had for $14.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> GOG is at it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the base on Steam, much prefer GoG. Grab the game and expansion for $10, and I'm set   nice catch


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2019)

This happened today!








						Age of Wonders: Planetfall
					

Emerge from the cosmic dark age of a fallen galactic empire to build a new future for




					www.gog.com
				



Brilliant Strategy RPG! I'm not a fan of the genre, but this one has roped me in as it's very well paced and very well done. Get the Deluxe Edition at least because the OST is wonderful! However the Premium Edition will include all expansion's/DLC's that get released, which are likely to be very good. Only word of caution, a Paradox account is required for online multiplayer. Single player runs fine without it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This happened today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I plan to get it on sale someday, my backlog is too big right now. I did enjoy Age of Wonders 3 though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I plan to get it on sale someday, my backlog is too big right now. I did enjoy Age of Wonders 3 though.


Fair enough.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 7, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This happened today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that, was looking hard at it, but gotta get some of the backlog out as well...


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Saw that, was looking hard at it, but gotta get some of the backlog out as well...


It is a long game as well.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 9, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is a long game as well.


I see a lot of comparisons to Sid Meier, which I really enjoyed, but I'm partial to the Age of Wonders gameplay... not sure how I feel about that in a scifi setting.... will just watch some Play videos, and wait for a sale


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 9, 2019)

Hitman GOTY is 75% off at Humble Bundle. I just picked it up for $15 








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

PLAY THE BEGINNING OF HITMAN FOR FREE AND BECOME THE MASTER ASSASSIN.The first location in the game is a secret training facility, where players step into the shoes of Agent 47 for the very first time and must learn what it takes to become an agent for the International Contract...




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## HD64G (Aug 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Hitman GOTY is 75% off at Humble Bundle. I just picked it up for $15
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even cheaper (at least for those that pay in euros) in the www.fanatical.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 10, 2019)

Thanks for that. First I've ever heard of Fanatical.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2019)

The Surge is now on GOG and at a good discount until August 16th.









						The Surge
					

Welcome to CREO, the megacorporation saving our world! A catastrophic event has knocked




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The Surge is now on GOG and at a good discount until August 16th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's not forget the premium pack;








						The Surge - Augmented Edition
					

Survive the ultimate and extended experience of the hardcore action-RPG The Surge! The




					www.gog.com


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 11, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Even cheaper (at least for those that pay in euros) in the www.fanatical.com


The price is nice but for some reason when I try to check Hitman -> page not found x) even if I click on it on their website. This and they refuse me to login, invalid id/pass combination even after a password reset. Too bad I think there is something broken.
Fanatical is a good site for those who don't know it. Well, at least when it's not broken for me x)


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 11, 2019)

GNOG | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play GNOG at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

This is a thing! A very cool thing. Thing is, if you already own the game, the update is free. If you don't, the game is currently on sale 50% off @ $30.








						No Man's Sky
					

Inspired by the adventure and imagination that we love from classic science-fiction,




					www.gog.com
				







@W1zzard @btarunr This deserves a review. IMHO worthy of a second look.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 17, 2019)

Free Game Collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is a thing! A very cool thing. Thing is, if you already own the game, the update is free. If you don't, the game is currently on sale 50% off @ $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ark with fighters?


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 17, 2019)

I love No Man's Sky and I love Hello Games in general, but I'll start playing again when I can remap my damn keys.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 17, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is a thing! A very cool thing. Thing is, if you already own the game, the update is free. If you don't, the game is currently on sale 50% off @ $30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I abandoned and deleted the game (GOG version) over a year ago, so I might just dive in again particularly since so much has been added to it now.
Thanks for the update, Lex.
Edit:
The game won't even launch now, even with the latest Adrenaline drivers. I'll keep plugging away...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> The game won't even launch now, even with the latest Adrenaline drivers. I'll keep plugging away...


On an RX580 8GB? That is weird...


----------



## pigulici (Aug 19, 2019)

on gog.com - 
*GAMES COME TRUE SALE: WE CELEBRATE OVER 2 MILLION COMPLETED WISHES FROM THE COMMUNITY WISHLIST*
link


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 19, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> On an RX580 8GB? That is weird...


I'm not the only one with this problem and the only way I can get it to run is by deleting one of the Vulcan registry keys for overlays, but that's not a good solution at all.
I can, however, run it on my other PC with a GTX960 which leads me to believe it's an AMD Vulcan problem.
I've submitted a ticket to Hello Games, as many others have.
But not only that, the keymapping is broken and despite my best efforts to edit the keymapping config file, it seems that the mapping may be hardcoded.
I don't like giving up, but I've wasted too many hours already, so will have to wait for for a fix from Hello Games


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 21, 2019)

Mixed reviews but I bought it anyway at 80% Off , Dirt 4








						DiRT 4 on Steam
					

DiRT 4 is all about embracing fear. It’s about the thrill, exhilaration and adrenaline that is absolutely vital to off-road racing. It’s about loving the feeling of pushing flat out next to a sheer cliff drop, going for the gap that’s too small and seeing how much air you can get. Be Fearless.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Also Dirt Rally is 82% Off








						DiRT Rally on Steam
					

DiRT Rally is the most authentic and thrilling rally game ever made, road-tested over 80 million miles by the DiRT community. It perfectly captures that white knuckle feeling of racing on the edge as you hurtle along dangerous roads, knowing that one crash could irreparably harm your stage time.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Dirt Rally 2 50% Off








						DiRT Rally 2.0 on Steam
					

DiRT Rally 2.0 dares you to carve your way through a selection of iconic rally locations from across the globe, in the most powerful off-road vehicles ever made, knowing that the smallest mistake could end your stage.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Or Dirt Bundle








						Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 22, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> I love No Man's Sky and I love Hello Games in general, but I'll start playing again when I can remap my damn keys.


You'll be pleased to know that you can now re-map the keys, at least in the experimental version which you can access through Steam and GOG.
Unfortunately, they haven't fixed the problem of the Vulcan layers, so I can't play unless I remove a layers key from the registry.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 22, 2019)

Fez | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Fez at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 28, 2019)

Far Cry Primal is $5.00 on Uplay/Ubisoft Store:








						Buy Far Cry Primal
					

Welcome to the Stone Age, a time of omnipresent danger and limitless adventure, where giant woolly mammoths and saber-toothed tigers rule the Earth, and humanity is at the bottom of the food chain. As the last survivor of your tribe, you will learn to craft a deadly arsenal, fend off fierce...




					store.ubi.com
				




In fact most everything there is majorly discounted.




__





						Ubisoft Store | Discover the worlds of Ubisoft
					

Ubisoft Store. Shop for video games, merch & deals on your favorite Ubisoft franchises like Assassin's Creed, Far Cry, Rainbow Six Siege & more.




					store.ubi.com


----------



## Lightning (Aug 30, 2019)

Dirt Rally free on Humble Bundle for the next 2 days.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 30, 2019)

Dirt Rally is free on Humble Bundle


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 30, 2019)

Devolver Digital Publisher Sale
					

A Terrible Lesson in Impulse Control




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 5, 2019)

Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						Humble RPG Bundle
					

Pay what you want for awesome RPG games and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



tyranny and pillars of eternity for about $4.50


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

I already have PoE, plus Tyranny on XO game pass. But I think I'll get the bundle just in case I won't finish Tyranny before the 3 month pass expires. In that case I'll have a spare key for PoE if anyone wants it.

Edit.
So yeah, if anyone wants PoE let me know in this thread.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 6, 2019)

This is going on right now;








						Starpoint Gemini 3
					

Step into the laid-back shoes of captain Jonathan Bold as he travels and explores




					www.gog.com
				



It's an "In Dev" game, but $18 for both is still a great deal!


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 7, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is going on right now;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you also get starpoint gemini 2 for free









						Fantasy General II - Invasion
					

The Prologue of Fantasy General II - Invasion is available on GOG.com for FREE. You can




					www.gog.com
				



+ fantasy general 1 for free









						December 2022 Humble Choice
					

Get December 2022 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



battletech for $12









						Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Endless Franchise
					






					store.steampowered.com
				












						Space Engineers on Steam
					

Space Engineers is a sandbox game about engineering, construction, exploration and survival in space and on planets. Players build space ships, space stations, planetary outposts of various sizes and uses, pilot ships and travel through space to explore planets and gather resources to survive.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 7, 2019)

Spooky bundle over @ Humble...











						Humble Spooky Horror Bundle 2019
					

Pay what you want for spooky horror games and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 9, 2019)

Project Cars 2 is 75% off till 9th Sept.(part of the Bandai Namco sale) and in my region, it's about $3, which is an absolute steal.
I just downloaded the demo and contrary to what many say, it's perfectly fine with keyboard only and it does look absolutely gorgeous.








						Project CARS 2 on Steam
					

THE ULTIMATE DRIVER JOURNEY! Project CARS 2 delivers the soul of motor racing in the world’s most beautiful, authentic, and technically-advanced racing game.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Edit:
That was close, with 16 minutes to spare! (about US$4)


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 9, 2019)

Buy Grim Dawn from the Humble Store
					

Enter an apocalyptic fantasy world where humanity is on the brink of extinction, iron is valued above gold and trust is hard earned. This ARPG features complex character development, hundreds of unique items, crafting and quests with choice  it is purely optional. Secrets and Perils Abound -...




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Project Cars 2 is 75% off till 9th Sept.(part of the Bandai Namco sale) and in my region, it's about $3, which is an absolute steal.
> I just downloaded the demo and contrary to what many say, it's perfectly fine with keyboard only and it does look absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> 
> ...


It guess it pays off to live in failed economy. Over here it was $10.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 10, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> It guess it pays off to live in failed economy. Over here it was $10.


Very occasionally there's a benefit, mainly on Steam as it happens.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 10, 2019)

Haven't played this game yet but the price is fantastic ($1.79 USD):








						Distrust: Polar Survival on Steam
					

DISTRUST is an isometric survival adventure with procedural generation on an Arctic research station lost in the endless dark of a polar night. A story-rich fiction with multiple endings that suits both singleplayer fans and co-op enthusiasts.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Haven't played this game yet but the price is fantastic ($1.79 USD):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is but one problem with that description, "endless dark of polar night". Polar nights are not endless. Otherwise, the game looks interesting!


----------



## Lightning (Sep 13, 2019)

Endless Space Collection for free on humble (for steam).


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 13, 2019)

Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...


Dear EA,
Command & Conquer Series + GOG. Get on it. 
Thank You.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 19, 2019)

Tomb Raider franchise 67-89% off!
https://store.steampowered.com/sale/tomb-raider/
Edit
I have no idea why links that I post are not clickable at the moment


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 20, 2019)

try with more beer


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 21, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> try with more beer


----------



## HD64G (Sep 23, 2019)

Great games (*THE WITCHER, DIVINITY, SHADOWRUN series*) on discount on GoG


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 25, 2019)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



+
battletech+dlcs from humble monthly

edit








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 25, 2019)

Gonna steal a post from @pigulici over here, Freespace 2 is free on GoG


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 27, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...


The Soldier of Fortune series is included in that! Didn't know Blizzard owned them. Timeshift as well. And folks, Warcraft 1 & 2, no one should miss out on those two wonderful games!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 27, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Soldier of Fortune series is included in that! Didn't know Blizzard owned them. Timeshift as well. And folks, Warcraft 1 & 2, no one should miss out on those two wonderful games!


I always did enjoy the hell outta WC 1 and 2. Even WC3 was a good one. "Zug-zug"  "stop touching me!!" and "You don't touch the other elves like that..."

edit: the quotes from different mobs in WC2   Excellent games guys, gotta grab them!


Spoiler












						Quotes of Warcraft II
					

Quotes » Warcraft II




					wow.gamepedia.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Even WC3 was a good one.


Been waiting for that one to show up on GOG! It's on my wishlist!


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 27, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Soldier of Fortune series is included in that! Didn't know Blizzard owned them. Timeshift as well. And folks, Warcraft 1 & 2, no one should miss out on those two wonderful games!


I have SOF IIouble Helix on DVD featuring *GHOUL II Technology* no less and how controversial the SOF series was back in the day. Apparently, SOF: Payback was banned in Australia and Germany until modified versions were made available.
Imagine DOOM being banned today? How times change.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Apparently, SOF: Payback was banned in Australia and Germany until modified versions were made available.


Germany bans everything, but Australia? Weird..


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 28, 2019)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Game of the Year Edition
					

If you buy this game, you will receive a free next-gen update on December 14th! On this




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 28, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Game of the Year Edition
> 
> 
> If you buy this game, you will receive a free next-gen update on December 14th! On this
> ...


I'm a mainly FPS and stealth player, preferring games such as Tomb Raider, Half Life, Hitman etc and wondered if I'd enjoy this. I don't normally play fantasy games.
I got AC Unity on the free offer, but it didn't really hook me. Having said that, Witcher 3 has rave reviews.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 28, 2019)

The Witcher - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm a mainly FPS and stealth player, preferring games such as Tomb Raider, Half Life, Hitman etc and wondered if I'd enjoy this. I don't normally play fantasy games.
> I got AC Unity on the free offer, but it didn't really hook me. Having said that, Witcher 3 has rave reviews.


It's 150 hour long game so it's definitely worth $15 if you enjoy it.

Unity is more...open world grind.  Like, a lot of open world grind.  Witcher 3...every location has its own little subplot associated with it like Oblivion/Skyrim.  Put bluntly, if you like Oblivion/Skyrim, you'll like Witcher 3.  The only thing disappointing about Witcher 3 is the main plot is pretty shallow.  Heart of Stone (which GotY version should have) makes up for it though.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's 150 hour long game so it's definitely worth $15 if you enjoy it.
> 
> Unity is more...open world grind.  Like, a lot of open world grind.  Witcher 3...every location has its own little subplot associated with it like Oblivion/Skyrim.  Put bluntly, if you like Oblivion/Skyrim, you'll like Witcher 3.  The only thing disappointing about Witcher 3 is the main plot is pretty shallow.  Heart of Stone (which GotY version should have) makes up for it though.



I find the sword combat to be a little boring in Witcher 3, it never really challenged me. I would say the best game I have ever played in regards to combat is  Prince of Persia trilogy on playstation 2, man those were good times...


----------



## Drone (Sep 28, 2019)

Don't miss out on the SteelSeries sweepstakes to win a set of Dead by Daylight branded headsets and hundreds will win a Dead by Daylight + Stranger Things DLC key!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 28, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I find the sword combat to be a little boring in Witcher 3, it never really challenged me.


Indeed, I was going to mention that.  Pretty much everything you combat is the same: Quen (shield) -> dodge -> attack, if hit, Quen again.  Only rarely do you need to use Igni (fire) or Aard (wind) because a specific enemy requires it.  Combat is pretty shallow...and it's just a matter of getting the pattern right.

That said, the game is very much story driven.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 29, 2019)

Whoever needs a challenge in Witcher combat can stop using quen and play in hard difficulty settings. It gets interesting for sure.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 29, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That said, the game is very much story driven.



Precisely why I didn't give up on it...

The story hooked me.

I am primarily a stealth FPS player as well....

I don't really care for the 3rd person combat or the way I had to set up the keys just to make the game playable(left-handed).  For me...the combat is extremely hard, tedious, and I die A LOT.

BUT...I don't see myself hanging around "any less than 1000 hours" on this title.  IF I could switch perspective like in Skyrim, I'd call it "The Game" of an era.

15. is a steal...especially if DLC is thrown in.

 ,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  You couldn't have played SOF II: DH online without running in to at least a few of my bullets.   I played that title every night for two years straight from the moment it was released.  Loved that game!


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Whoever needs a challenge in Witcher combat can stop using quen and play in hard difficulty settings. It gets interesting for sure.



it gets hard as in everything simply becomes timed dodges and timing? that's not skill, that's memory muscle and learned behavior.  Skill is when you can do combat on the fly and wipe your forehead afterwards and be like holy crap that was amazing and well designed.  If I wanted a dark souls experience I'd play dark souls not set a badly made combat game to hard.  That being said I loved the Witcher story and atmosphere, I just think it gets too much love.


----------



## HD64G (Sep 30, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> it gets hard as in everything simply becomes timed dodges and timing? that's not skill, that's memory muscle and learned behavior.  Skill is when you can do combat on the fly and wipe your forehead afterwards and be like holy crap that was amazing and well designed.  If I wanted a dark souls experience I'd play dark souls not set a badly made combat game to hard.  That being said I loved the Witcher story and atmosphere, I just think it gets too much love.


Kingdom Dome Deliverance, Gothic and For Honor are your games then!


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 30, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Kingdom Dome Deliverance, Gothic and For Honor are your games then!



and a lot of indie games too.  lot of intense action where I was like holy crap I can't believe I made it through all that... just great design work by the developer imo is what makes for great combat.

that being said there are some things I liked about Witcher 3 combat,



Spoiler: not really a spolier but just incase



like when fighting a gryphon for the first time and using crossbow, that was cool experience, but brief.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 30, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				





edit:








						metro-sale
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 3, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...


There's a lot of good stuff in that list! Very Nice!


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 3, 2019)

Sniper Elite franchise is up to 80% off on Steam. V2 and 4 are my favourites.








						Sniper Elite Franchise
					

Save on all Sniper Elite titles as part of this week's Midweek Madness!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 3, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> There's a lot of good stuff in that list! Very Nice!


Aye! Pathfinder all 50% plus discounts on DLC, the BG Enhanced editions, mass quantities of RPG goodness!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 3, 2019)

Also, Mars: War Logs and Technomancer (both Spiders games) have made their way to GOG and are 75% off until October 10th. 









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 3, 2019)

When I get to all that age nonsense...


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 3, 2019)

The Technomancer
					

The Technomancer is a sci-fi RPG set on Mars, featuring dynamic combat and an epic story




					www.gog.com
				












						Mars: War Logs
					

An intense cyberpunk RPG on the Red Planet!  Mars War Logs takes you to Mars, nearly a ce




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 4, 2019)

Minit | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Minit at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> Minit | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Minit at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Weird! Seem like an interest concept for a game though.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weird! Seem like an interest concept for a game though.



That's what she said.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 5, 2019)

Just got Minit for Free!

Did a few runs, seems like a fun time waster. Still haven't found a flash light or the factory. Eventually will, just not now...


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 10, 2019)

Surviving Mars | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Surviving Mars at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 10, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> Surviving Mars | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Surviving Mars at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


LOL I just had bought it on GOG. Oh well.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 10, 2019)

i've bought it before on gog too but i wont turn back free item


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> LOL I just had bought it on GOG. Oh well.



Any good?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 12, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> Surviving Mars | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Surviving Mars at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...



I finally signed up for epic games lol, every week a game for free, why not!


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I finally signed up for epic games lol, every week a game for free, why not!



Isn't it every month?


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 12, 2019)

Frick said:


> Isn't it every month?


it variate. next free games will be from 17.10. to 24.10 - a week but i've seen some game been offered for free for 2 weeks.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 12, 2019)

Frick said:


> Any good?


Its still in my backlog lost, unfortunately.


----------



## HD64G (Oct 12, 2019)

SE4 deluxe edition (season pass included) for less than 10GBP!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2019)

Picked up surviving mars


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 12, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Picked up surviving mars



its free on epic games store, hope you didn't pay for it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 12, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> its free on epic games store, hope you didn't pay for it



yup, epic.  Seen @P4-630 post and went and grabbed it


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 13, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> yup, epic.  Seen @P4-630 post and went and grabbed it


Did you get the two DLC during the giveaway?

Surviving Mars: Mysteries Resupply Pack 

Surviving Mars: Space Race


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Did you get the two DLC during the giveaway?
> 
> Surviving Mars: Mysteries Resupply Pack
> 
> Surviving Mars: Space Race



I missed this actually, just went to Epic Games Store, scrolled down and there it was... I just got both DLC for Surviving Mars, it's not to late.  Thanks again Biff.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 13, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I finally signed up for epic games lol, every week a game for free, why not!


That means you missed out on this freebie when EGS was giving it away.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 13, 2019)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 13, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
> 
> 
> Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!
> ...


Nice one, but it's EA so I'll have to pass on it (same for Konami.)


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> That means you missed out on this freebie when EGS was giving it away.
> View attachment 134085



he missed out on more than that. I have been taking every free game since they started doing it. it's a crap ton of well rated games. lol

here is the entire list so far:


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 14, 2019)

Batman was one hell of a giveaway. Sometimes makes you wonder if it's worth buying anything on EGS when you could wait for it to come around as a freebie.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 14, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Did you get the two DLC during the giveaway?
> 
> Surviving Mars: Mysteries Resupply Pack
> 
> Surviving Mars: Space Race



Yes got them.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 16, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## HD64G (Oct 16, 2019)

Flash deals in fanatical started a few minutes ago


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 17, 2019)

HD64G said:


> Flash deals in fanatical started a few minutes ago



shadow of war definitive edition for $11... wow that is impressive. I bought it earlier this year for 17 bucks. lol oops. still haven';t played it, i knew i shoulda waited


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 17, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2019)

Crusader Kings II on Steam
					

Explore one of the defining periods in world history in an experience crafted by the masters of Grand Strategy.




					store.steampowered.com
				




CK2 currently free. Not sure if it just turned F2P (without DLC though) or if it's a promotion for PDXCon.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 17, 2019)

Free at the Epic Game Store:












						free-games-collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 17, 2019)

I got oberserver awhile ago with humble bundle, it is an amazing game... highly underrated.  Almost has a cyberpunk feel to it as well, but more dystopia.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Free at the Epic Game Store:
> View attachment 134356
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t recommend Observer enough!!! Rutger Hauer really did a wonderful job with his role. He said he really enjoyed the role as well, and tried to bring it to life.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 17, 2019)

Have not played the game yet, but Rutger Hauer was one of my favorite actors, RIP.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 18, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						Halloween Sale
					






					www.epicgames.com


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 18, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 19, 2019)

did i just hear a "free" stuff


P4-630 said:


> I finally signed up for epic games lol, every week a game for free, why not!


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 19, 2019)

HB is changing their Monthly plans soon:


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 19, 2019)

it's preorder but could be appealing for darksiders fans








						Darksiders Genesis
					

From the dawn of creation, THE COUNCIL has maintained the Balance across existence




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 20, 2019)

Well, at some point Red Faction: Armageddon released on GOG (which now makes the entire collection complete).  It is currently on sale for 50% off (sale price now $9.99).  









						Red Faction: Armageddon
					

Half a century after the Red Faction resistance and their Marauder allies freed Mars




					www.gog.com


----------



## silkstone (Oct 23, 2019)

xBox game pass for windows 10 is currently $1 for the first month (and $5 afterwards). As a bonus, it comes with 6 months of spotify premium, so is essentially free for a year, if you have the $10 spotify subscription.

Outer worlds will be released on the service in 2 days' time, which will cost $60 at launch. If you're a fallout fan, it's worth looking into the game.

The main downside with the xbox subscription is that it is just that, a subscription, you don't own any of the games and if your subscription lapses, you lose access. Personally I don't see this as a problem due to how I consume games.









						Join Xbox Game Pass | Xbox
					

Join Xbox Game Pass to enjoy unlimited access to over 100 high-quality games. Whether you play console games, PC games, or both, there’s a plan for you.




					www.xbox.com


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> HB is changing their Monthly plans soon:



Nice I will watch that when I get home today


----------



## oobymach (Oct 23, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Well, at some point Red Faction: Armageddon released on GOG (which now makes the entire collection complete).  It is currently on sale for 50% off (sale price now $9.99).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the first 2 Red Faction games, the first especially used geo mod like no other game before or since (you could blow holes in the terrain with explosives, then continually do this until you have a tunnel, then you can use this tunnel to gain access to any point on the map, second game introduced indestructible barriers), why the hell isn't geo mod used in every game? They patented it, and as far as I know no developer is willing to pay the fee to use the patent.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 23, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Nice I will watch that when I get home today



I have had nothing but positive experience with the xbox game pass for PC, it is a solid deal.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 23, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I have had nothing but positive experience with the xbox game pass for PC, it is a solid deal.



Understood the only thing I don't like it is that you don't actually that you own the game(s) that you play.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 23, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Understood the only thing I don't like it is that you don't actually that you own the game(s) that you play.



I mean, its 5 bucks a month   I wouldn't expect all these new AAA games to be mine, also 99% of time I just play a game once. so this is very ideal for me personally, as I have a lot I want to play.

the game pass has a ton of indie games I want to play too... Dead Cells, Hollow Knight, etc


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 23, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I mean, its 5 bucks a month   I wouldn't expect all these new AAA games to be mine, also 99% of time I just play a game once. so this is very ideal for me personally, as I have a lot I want to play.
> 
> the game pass has a ton of indie games I want to play too... Dead Cells, Hollow Knight, etc



I might get it to play Gears of War 5. You are right if you play one game at a time and finish it and I know what you mean there are a ton of games I am waiting to play too. Not that I don't like it but Humble Monthly is currently my favourite subscription service.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 23, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I might get it to play Gears of War 5. You are right if you play one game at a time and finish it and I know what you mean there are a ton of games I am waiting to play too. Not that I don't like it but Humble Monthly is currently my favourite subscription service.




xbox game pass on PC just has more games I want to play that actually interest me. this months humble bundle though is better than usual I admit   most of the time I have to pause the subscription on humble though cause the games just don't interest me that month


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 23, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> xbox game pass on PC just has more games I want to play that actually interest me. this months humble bundle though is better than usual I admit   most of the time I have to pause the subscription on humble though cause the games just don't interest me that month



Understood I guess they have every AAA game to play.  I have about 8 pages of Humble keys but the thing I like about it is that you get good games for every genre. The Trove is nice too especially if you build gaming PCs for clients. There are some really nice games in there like Torchlight and Trine.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 23, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 24, 2019)

Free Game Collection
					

As a developer ourselves, we have always wanted a store with fair economics that connects us directly with our players. Thanks to the success of Fortnite, we are now able to share our capabilities with other developers and make that store a reality.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 25, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 26, 2019)

All of the Secret Files and Lost Horizons point and click adventure games are now on GOG.  Indeed, if you buy the whole Animation Arts collection together, it will cost you a whole $7.99 for all of these recent classic games!  That is 80% off.   









						Animation Arts Collection
					

Get the best adventure-games by Animation Arts in one great bundle. Play the complete Sec




					www.gog.com
				




Get the best adventure-games by Animation Arts in one great bundle. Play the complete Secret Files series and both Lost Horizon games. Six modern classics are waiting for you to uncover the secrets!

Secret Files: Sam Peters
Secret Files: Tunguska
Secret Files 2: Puritas Cordis
Secret Files 3
Lost Horizon
Lost Horizon 2


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 26, 2019)

The Outer Worlds 11% off








						The Outer Worlds | Steam PC Game
					

Explore the furthest reaches of space and encounter various...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 26, 2019)

Hitman franchise is on sale again and I'm tempted by Absolution now that my Steam wallet has expanded due to selling off all of my trading cards. 








						Steam Franchise: Hitman
					

Follow the adventures of Agent 47, the world's ultimate assassin. Explore hyper-detailed sandboxes full of living, breathing environments to track down and eliminate your targets in unique and creative ways.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## 64K (Oct 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> All of the Secret Files and Lost Horizons point and click adventure games are now on GOG.  Indeed, if you buy the whole Animation Arts collection together, it will cost you a whole $7.99 for all of these recent classic games!  That is 80% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had never heard about the Secret Files games or the Lost Horizon games. That bundle is a whole lot of Point and Click goodness for $8. Heading over to GOG to get the collection now.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 28, 2019)

Halloween Sale
					

promo_page_content_47909




					www.gog.com
				









						Cities in Motions and more up to -80%
					

promo_page_content_47921




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Frick (Nov 1, 2019)

Drift into Eternity for €9.99 on Steam. We'll see how it holds up. Bought that and the expansion for Sunless Sea, the only things I intend to buy this sale.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 3, 2019)

December 2022 Humble Choice
					

Get December 2022 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



few hours left on this









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 4, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 6, 2019)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 7, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 8, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...


Of note in that sale is the YS and Zwei series. Excellent games all!


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 12, 2019)

Depth of Extinction, Forgotton Anne, TRI and more up to -91%
					

promo_page_content_48008




					www.gog.com


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 13, 2019)

This is absolutely insane. I see they are really trying to move these. 






						AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X (8-core/16-thread) Desktop Processor (YD190XA8AEWOF): Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets
					

AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X (8-core/16-thread) Desktop Processor (YD190XA8AEWOF): Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets



					www.amazon.ca
				




And if you are in the States. 



			Robot Check
		


Just wait for the Tr40 boards to launch and some nice X399 boards should be available under $300 Canadian.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> This is absolutely insane. I see they are really trying to move these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Deal!  I think you went to the wrong section, as this one is for game deals. I think you want to be here:








						Hot Deals
					

Spotted a hot deal? Looking for a good offer? Check here.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 13, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Good Deal!  I think you went to the wrong section, as this one is for game deals. I think you want to be here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks



kapone32 said:


> Thanks



Looks like that thread has been closed


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 15, 2019)

Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines , Deus Ex, Incredible Machines and more up to -89%
					

promo_page_content_48053




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 18, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 20, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 21, 2019)

Paradox sale up to 80% Off





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 22, 2019)

Humble is currently having a big sale








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 23, 2019)

With the release of Sniper: Ghost Warrior Contracts, the entire series including Contracts has been made available on GOG!  Buy Contracts ($26.99 - 10% off) and get Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 for free.

Additionally, each of the earlier titles is deeply discounted: Ghost Warrior for $1.79; Ghost Warrior 2 for $3.99 (if you don't buy Contracts now); Ghost Warrior 3 Gold Edition for $8.79.









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						Sniper: Ghost Warrior
					

Included: Single-player content of Sniper: Ghost Warrior Second Strike  When the democr




					www.gog.com
				












						Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2
					

Included single-player content of:   Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 Siberian Strike Sniper: Gh




					www.gog.com
				












						Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 Gold Edition
					

Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 Gold Edition contains base game plus single-player content from




					www.gog.com
				












						Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts
					

Fulfill contracts that offer clear objectives with a fixed monetary reward and options




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 25, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 26, 2019)

silkstone said:


> xBox game pass for windows 10 is currently $1 for the first month (and $5 afterwards). As a bonus, it comes with 6 months of spotify premium, so is essentially free for a year, if you have the $10 spotify subscription.
> 
> Outer worlds will be released on the service in 2 days' time, which will cost $60 at launch. If you're a fallout fan, it's worth looking into the game.
> 
> ...


It's $1 for three months now, but doesn't specify whether that's $1 per month for three months or $1 for the whole three months. I imagine the former and then it's an introductory offer of $4.99/mo but it doesn't say how long that introductory price goes on for. Clearly, monthly income is a better option for game companies nowadays.
I might give it a crack for $1. heck, there's some great games there like Rage and Exodus.


----------



## birdie (Nov 26, 2019)

A huge autumn sale has just begun in Steam.









						Welcome to Steam
					

The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 26, 2019)

Epic Black Friday sale includes Metro Exodus, RDR2 and others. I knew I should have waited...








						November 2019 Sale
					






					www.epicgames.com


----------



## jormungand (Nov 26, 2019)

Guys just wanted to say THANKS  for all the time and dedication that you take for posting and giving everyone the opportunity to get those sales and deals.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 27, 2019)

I love how things just appear on GOG sometimes, like they were conducting secret negotiations that suddenly bear fruit.  Such is the case with A Plague Tale: Innocence.

For those that have not tried it yet because it was on Steam, and thus having some sort of DRM, you can now get it from today until December 3rd on GOG for 50% off.









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						A Plague Tale: Innocence
					

Follow the grim tale of young Amicia and her little brother Hugo, in a heartrending jou




					www.gog.com
				




Apparently there is also a deal that if you are a "first 24 hours buyer" you will also get the Coat of Arms DLC for free. Meh, for free, sure, but it literally is just a cosmetic change to one piece of clothing, so don't sweat it if you don't buy in the first 24 hours.

EDIT: Oops, forgot a real gem!  John Woo's Stranglehold is also on GOG now ($9.99).  Looks to be widescreen and not locked to 30fps! 









						Stranglehold
					

Take on the role of Inspector Tequila from John Woo's influential action film, Hard Boi




					www.gog.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> I love how things just appear on GOG sometimes, like they were conducting secret negotiations that suddenly bear fruit.  Such is the case with A Plague Tale: Innocence.
> 
> For those that have not tried it yet because it was on Steam, and thus having some sort of DRM, you can now get it from today until December 3rd on GOG for 50% off.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing, but I think if I want to feel that miserable while being "entertained", I'll just go watch Grave of the Fireflies again lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 27, 2019)

Humble Sonic Bundle 2019
					

Pay what you want for awesome games and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 28, 2019)

Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com
				




edit








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 28, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> It's $1 for three months now, but doesn't specify whether that's $1 per month for three months or $1 for the whole three months. I imagine the former and then it's an introductory offer of $4.99/mo but it doesn't say how long that introductory price goes on for. Clearly, monthly income is a better option for game companies nowadays.
> I might give it a crack for $1. heck, there's some great games there like Rage and Exodus.
> View attachment 137673


Beware, as by default Ultimate with $4/3-months deal is set to auto-renew sub after 3-months pass. Disable it unless you want them to charge your account after that.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 29, 2019)

Origin (EA) has got a big Black Friday sale going on.
80% off some titles, including BF1 at $4.99!








						PC Games and Computer Video Games for Download - Electronic Arts
					

Explore PC video games available for download right now. Electronic Arts is a leading publisher of games for the PC, consoles, and mobile.




					www.origin.com
				




And Ubisoft too, with up to 90% off.





						Ubisoft Store - Black Friday & Cyber Monday Deals
					

Ubisoft Official Store




					store.ubi.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 4, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




this one is still running








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2019)

I wish I still had some spending money to get some of these deals, they are truly awesome especially given the price of new Games. I was gobsmacked when I went to get Jedi: Fallen Order on Steam and it was $79.99 Canadian for the base game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I was gobsmacked when I went to get Jedi: Fallen Order on Steam and it was $79.99 Canadian for the base game.


AAA titles in the early 90's were regularly $80, and that 90's USD. They were often very much worth it.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 4, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I wish I still had some spending money to get some of these deals, they are truly awesome especially given the price of new Games. I was gobsmacked when I went to get Jedi: Fallen Order on Steam and it was $79.99 Canadian for the base game.


 Have you tried Ebay Canada?


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> AAA titles in the early 90's were regularly $80, and that 90's USD. They were often very much worth it.



Yes, with all of the literature, figurines and coupons in the box, but then the 2000s came and PC ports were always cheaper than their console counterparts. Most of the AAA games I bought were $59.99 (but you got a physical copy). In my opinion they should be selling modern games for no more than $50 as you pay for the right to have a key so you can access the drive in the server the game files are stored on.



jaggerwild said:


> Have you tried Ebay Canada?



I am going to check and see


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Yes, with all of the literature, figurines and coupons in the box


I was talking about SNES games Final Fantasy 3 and Chrono Trigger in particular. Both near $90 after tax, and worth every dime.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was talking about SNES games Final Fantasy 3 and Chrono Trigger in particular. Both near $90 after tax, and worth every dime.



Oh Chrono Trigger and whatever else from Japan were the best games on the SNES! Konami, Atlus, Capcom it is small wonder that 90s consoles are back in the retail space.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 6, 2019)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 9, 2019)

GOG GALAXY 2.0 - All your games and friends in one place.
					

Connect GOG GALAXY 2.0 with other gaming platforms and bring together games you play and the friends you play them with in one powerful app. With GOG GALAXY 2.0 you won't have to juggle between multiple clients to access your games and see what your friends are playing. Join the Open Beta and...




					www.gog.com
				



open beta for 2.0

humble monthly updated








						January 2023 Humble Choice
					

Get January 2023 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 9, 2019)

*Ride 3 at 60% off* on Steam is a motorbike racing sim which I'm very tempted by, being a biker and PC racing fan.








						Save 85% on RIDE 3 on Steam
					

Experience the most complete racing ever with RIDE 3! Race on different tracks all over the world, put your favourite vehicles' speed to the test and have fun by customising them with the new Livery Editor.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 10, 2019)

Humble is having a pretty nice Indie Game sale right now.









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## pigulici (Dec 11, 2019)

Winter sale on gog.com with free games too:








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2019)

pigulici said:


> Winter sale on gog.com with free games too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which ones? Not seeing that part of the promotion...
EDIT; Nevermind, found it.








						Wasteland 2 Director's Cut Digital Classic Edition
					

In addition to the above goodies, the Digital Classic Edition includes: GOG.com code for




					www.gog.com


----------



## Gloomanoid (Dec 11, 2019)

Link ;-)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 11, 2019)

Gloomanoid said:


> Link ;-)


See edit...

Just discovered this and sat down with it for a little while;








						Stranded Sails - Explorers of the Cursed Islands
					

Stranded Sails is a family-friendly single-player open world farming adventure in




					www.gog.com
				



So far seems fun and it's on sale!


----------



## 64K (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, I think I did pretty good on the GOG Winter Sale. Got some games that I missed getting to play from the past:

Harvester
MDK
The Last Express
Total Annihilation and both expansions. The Core Contingency and Battle Tactics.
Shogo Mobile Armored Division
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six (the first one)

Total cost
$15


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 12, 2019)

Nearly hit the _buy_ button on GOG for The Witcher 3 which is on sale, but then realised that my backlog of games that I haven't even started and ones that I haven't finished, is getting too big.
Temptation averted.
Until the next time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 12, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Nearly hit the _buy_ button on GOG for The Witcher 3 which is on sale, but then realised that my backlog of games that I haven't even started and ones that I haven't finished, is getting too big.
> Temptation averted.
> Until the next time.


You should have anyway. Backlogs will always be there...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 12, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Nearly hit the _buy_ button on GOG for The Witcher 3 which is on sale, but then realised that my backlog of games that I haven't even started and ones that I haven't finished, is getting too big.
> Temptation averted.
> Until the next time.


Easy solution: move it to number one on your backlog!


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 16, 2019)

I went for Control in the end. See how easy that was? 
Here's a site called Epic Bundle (which isn't affiliated to Epic as far as I can see) and they list all the latest bundles and offers.








						GAME bundles, GAME deals & GAMES for FREE - Epic Bundle
					

Find game bundles, game deals & free Steam keys - Pay what you want for game and e-Learning bundles - Game reviews & the bundle countdown on Epic Bundle!




					www.epicbundle.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 17, 2019)

Blade Runner (1997). That's right!  Blade Runner has been released again, now on GOG!  10% off that already low price.  Downloading now to see how it plays.









						Blade Runner
					

In 1997 Westwood Studios released a title that won universal praise from gamers and crit




					www.gog.com
				




EDIT: Works flawlessly.  I forgot how much we accepted horrid graphics back then! LOL. Still manages to convey the atmosphere it once did.  Glad to see it available!


----------



## birdie (Dec 19, 2019)

Use the code *EXTRA20* to get an additional 20% discount at *Ubisoft Store *on top of their current Chistmas/HNY sale. Will expire in around 12 hours.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 20, 2019)

Into the Breach is free on EGS today only.  They're giving a different game away for free every day until January 1.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 21, 2019)

Bethesda upto 78% off





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




Sega upto 86% off




__





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




Ubisoft upto 82% off





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 21, 2019)

Superhot is free on EGS today.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 21, 2019)

ISLANDERS on Steam
					

ISLANDERS is a minimalist strategy game about building cities on colorful islands.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Superflight on Steam
					

Superflight is an intense, easy to learn wingsuit game with an infinite number of beautiful procedurally generated maps. A great game to relax for half an hour and chase your latest highscore!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## silkstone (Dec 22, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Superhot is free on EGS today.


You also get a $10 voucher to be used on spends over $15. I got the latest Star Wars Game, Fallen Order for $9


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 22, 2019)

silkstone said:


> You also get a $10 voucher to be used on spends over $15. I got the latest Star Wars Game, Fallen Order for $9


and voucher can be used multiple times. so you get -10[put your currency here] for all purchases over 15[put your currency here]
you can have for example ac origins delux for about 8 or gold for about 12









						Humble Paradox Management Bundle
					

Pay what you want for awesome games and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2019)

I'd probably get that if Surviving Mars had all the DLC included but it doesn't. 


Little Inferno free on EGS today.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 22, 2019)

silkstone said:


> You also get a $10 voucher to be used on spends over $15. I got the latest Star Wars Game, Fallen Order for $9




do you mean for $39?  no way you got that game for $9


----------



## silkstone (Dec 23, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> do you mean for $39?  no way you got that game for $9



why not? It's on sale.








ne6togadno said:


> and voucher can be used multiple times. so you get -10[put your currency here] for all purchases over 15[put your currency here]
> you can have for example ac origins delux for about 8 or gold for about 12
> 
> 
> ...



oh Wow! I bought MechWarrior 5 about a week ago, I wish I had have waited now!  I requested a refund, but the epic launcher is showing mygame time as 132 minutes, which is 12 minutes over their refund policy 
Sod it. I just bought Control too . . .I heard it's pretty good and for $6 who cares about a 10 game backlog (That I still haven't begun to get through).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2019)

Must be Vietnam regional pricing.  In USA, regular price is $59.99 and 17% discount only brings it down to $49.79 so with $10 coupon, we're looking at $39.79:


----------



## silkstone (Dec 23, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Must be Vietnam regional pricing.  In USA, regular price is $59.99 and 17% discount only brings it down to $49.79 so with $10 coupon, we're looking at $39.79:
> View attachment 140156


Looks like it. I know I get slightly better deals in the Steam store. Good to see other stores following suit  Epic seems to give the biggest discounts for me based upon region.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 23, 2019)

silkstone said:


> why not? It's on sale.
> 
> View attachment 140146
> 
> ...




ah you are getting vietnam pricing, in USA its still $49.99 for fallen order.  nice, unfortunately not nice for me though. lol now Im just sad again


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 23, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'd probably get that if Surviving Mars had all the DLC included but it doesn't.
> 
> 
> Little Inferno free on EGS today.


It has all gameplay dlcs. What is missing is dlcs with skins and other bulshits


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 23, 2019)

Surviving Mars is missing Marsvision Song Contest (extra radio station), Colony Design Set (not just cosmetic), Stellaris Dome Set (cosmetic).

Cities Skylines is missing...just about everything:
Cities: Skylines - Content Creator Pack: Modern City Center
Cities: Skylines - Downtown Radio
Cities: Skylines - Campus
Cities: Skylines - Content Creator Pack: University City
Cities: Skylines - Campus Radio
Cities: Skylines - Deep Focus Radio
Cities: Skylines - Parklife
Cities: Skylines - Mass Transit
Cities: Skylines - Natural Disasters
Cities: Skylines - Snowfall
Cities: Skylines - After Dark
Cities: Skylines - Content Creator Pack: High-Tech Buildings
Cities: Skylines - Content Creator Pack: Art Deco
Cities: Skylines - Country Road Radio
Cities: Skylines - All That Jazz
Cities: Skylines - Concerts
Cities: Skylines - Rock City Radio
Cities: Skylines - Relaxation Station
Cities: Skylines - Deluxe Edition Upgrade Pack

Cities in Motion:
Cities in Motion: Design Quirks
Cities in Motion: St. Petersburg
Cities in Motion: Paris
Cities in Motion: Ulm
Cities In Motion: Design Dreams
Cities in Motion: Metro Stations
Cities in Motion: Design Now
Cities in Motion: Design Marvels
Cities in Motion: Design Classics
Cities in Motion: London
Cities in Motion: Soundtrack

Cities in Motion 2:
Cities in Motion 2: Marvellous Monorails
Cities in Motion 2: Olden Times
Cities in Motion 2: Back to the Past
Cities in Motion 2: Lofty Landmarks
Cities in Motion 2: Metro Madness
Cities in Motion 2: Bus Mania
Cities in Motion 2: Wending Waterbuses
Cities in Motion 2: Trekking Trolleys
Cities in Motion 2: Players Choice Vehicle Pack
Cities in Motion 2: European Vehicle Pack
Cities in Motion 2: Soundtrack

Prison Architect does not include the new expansion: Psych Ward.


EGS is giving away Ape Out today for free (looks like Hotline Miami but never played).


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 23, 2019)

silkstone said:


> You also get a $10 voucher to be used on spends over $15. I got the latest Star Wars Game, Fallen Order for $9



Looks like I am going to see Epic to get that game.!!! It looks like the best Star Wars game in a while.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 23, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Surviving Mars is missing Marsvision Song Contest (extra radio station), Colony Design Set (not just cosmetic), Stellaris Dome Set (cosmetic).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9 new buildings from which in my games i've used living quarters and few large wind turbines (easily replaced by stirlings).





						Colony Design Set - Surviving Mars Wiki
					






					survivingmars.paradoxwikis.com
				



as for the radios after listening them all i couldnt make difference between them if it werent difference in show hosts. music is generic and hardly differentiated between radios. i've ended up turning it off and listening to tv talk shows or mike's music club.

cities are not of interest for me but considering the way that paradox threat dlcs for the games i just ignore those dlc. if i am ok to pay 10 $ euro or whatever of the said game i just wait till i find sale that offers reasonable amount of gameplay dlcs for 10 and then buy it. and i play it the way i got it. the rest of the dlc nonsense paradox can stick it to where not sun shines...
their habit to cut out of the game content just to sell it as dlc is no go for me. that is why i dont pay full price for their games or dlcs. even for games i generally like like stellaris. i have a lot of paradox games but 80% of them are free giveaways or humble bundle fillers.

edit: btw colony design set is -33% on steam which makes it 3.34 euro for me


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 27, 2019)

I just snapped up The Division 2 for $5 (already reduced from $62) using the $10 Epic coupon and then they kindly sent me another $10 coupon for use before May 1st.
Methinks it's never been a better time to be a game consumer, especially with Epic's stellar offers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 28, 2019)

Shadow Tactics: Blades of the Shogun is for free on EGS.  Excellent (and long) tactical RTS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2020)

Just discovered this;








						Terminator: Resistance
					

There is no fate but what you make.    Experience the events leading up to the decisive




					www.gog.com
				











And it's on sale 25% off.
MINE!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just discovered this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! GOG snagged it on day 2 of the winter sale.
It was immensely fun for me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yep! GOG snagged it on day 2 of the winter sale.
> It was immensely fun for me.


I didn't know it was there, never saw it in the release list. I love the Terminator series, and this game looks like something James Cameron himself had a hand in.

*Seriously Folks, if you're a fan of the Terminator series, get this game! Worth every penny!*

(Can you all tell I'm excited about this one?)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 1, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I didn't know it was there, never saw it in the release list. I love the Terminator series, and this game looks like something James Cameron himself had a hand in.
> 
> *Seriously Folks, if you're a fan of the Terminator series, get this game! Worth every penny!*
> 
> (Can you all tell I'm excited about this one?)


It’s extremely good! The atmosphere is what it nails. Yeah, it just showed up that day with zero fanfare.  It’s been on the bestselling list several times now tho during the sale.

The devs are obviously true fans...it shows!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 1, 2020)

I havent played a terminator game since the original Xbox. If only i didnt just get laid off id get this. :'(


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2020)

Darksiders, Darksiders II, and Steep free on EGS until the 9th.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Darksiders, Darksiders II


And they're on sale at GOG. I'd honestly rather have the DRM free versions and pay for them.. That's just me though...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2020)

I haven't checked but they most likely are DRM free on EGS.  They were packaged specifically for EGS including all content released for them and no publisher is going to waste money putting DRM on a decade old application which has the intent of being given away immediately.

It's a promotion event for Darksiders III which is also on EGS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I haven't checked but they most likely are DRM free on EGS.  They were packaged specifically for EGS including all content released for them and no publisher is going to waste money putting DRM on a decade old application which has the intent of being given away immediately.
> 
> It's a promotion event for Darksiders III which is also on EGS.


Exactly, and the EGS version of that game has an online presence requirement(last time I looked, may have changed) and GOG's version does not. However some people may wish to keep all of their games in one place if possible, which is the other reason I mentioned it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 4, 2020)

Focus Home Interactive Sale





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




Life is strange 2 complete season 55% off








						Life is Strange 2 Complete Season | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

An all-new story awaits in the award-winning Life is Strange...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 9, 2020)

for 10$








						January 2023 Humble Choice
					

Get January 2023 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



shadow of war
two point hospital
dirt 2.0
bad north

and others
for 10$ you can keep only 3 thou


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 11, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 15, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




humble winter sale








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 17, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						Humble Australia Fire Relief Bundle
					

100% of bundle proceeds go to help the people and animals affected by the Australian bushfires.




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 21, 2020)

Scorch - Human age of industry caused a steady depletion of the ozone layer...









						Scorch
					

Human age of industry caused a steady depletion of the ozone layer, that could not be stopped. Multiple holes in ozone opened up around the world, exposing Earth...




					game.giveawayoftheday.com
				




The Steam page for Scorch








						Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 24, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				



lunar sale on gog






						What’s your Chinese Zodiac sign? Check your gaming horoscope with GOG.COM
					

What’s your Chinese Zodiac sign? Check your gaming horoscope with GOG.COM




					www.gog.com


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 24, 2020)

Humble is having another WInter sale. If i remember correctly Metal Gear Rising is 70% off.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 24, 2020)

Release: Three games from the Styx series up to 80% off
					

Release: Three games from the Styx series up to 80% off




					www.gog.com


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 24, 2020)

> SecondSpeed is a single-player 3D platformer.
> Run, jump from the walls, fall, slide – do whatever you want!











						SecondSpeed
					

Welcome to Second Speed! In the world full of pain and despair it is a luck indeed to see the light. Fortunately, there are plenty obstacles on the way, which will...




					game.giveawayoftheday.com
				




Source: 
	

	







						Game Giveaway of the Day
					

Free Games giveaways. Download FREE licensed PC games published by developers from all over the world.




					game.giveawayoftheday.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 26, 2020)

I just discovered *Foresaken Remastered with 65% discount on Steam*. This 1998 game has been reworked by NightDive Studios, the people who also remastered System Shock and tried their very best to get their hands on NOLF.
Anyway, with 24 hours to go on the sale, I picked it up for less than a dollar, even though I already have the CD version from yonks ago, but could never get working with Win 10. Project X yes, but this is a whole new remaster.
Hurry, if you want to pick it up dirt cheap!








						Save 65% on Forsaken Remastered on Steam
					

Scavengers from all over the galaxy have come to a dead Earth to loot the remains of the technology that can found in underground tunnels. You must fight your way past the scum of the universe. As you prepare for deadly combat, you are going to quickly learn that the future is... Forsaken!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2020)

Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 31, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 31, 2020)

Farming Simulator 19 free:








						Farming Simulator 19 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Farming Simulator 19 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 31, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Farming Simulator 19 free:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend who has that, he loves it! Funny enough he recently had me upgrade his system just to run it as smoothly as possible. Got him a 144hz display, a GTX 1080, upgraded his CPU to a 6 core and his ram to 16GB. Runs silky smooth. I'm always fascinated by the things that motivate people.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 31, 2020)

Never played a sim game, but I'll grab it because you never know. They say it's very relaxing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 31, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> They say it's very relaxing.


It really is. Simcity for the SNES is still one of my favs, very relaxing! SimCity 4 for PC is another excellent game.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 2, 2020)

Rockstar Publisher Weekend
					

Save up to 70% on your favorite Rockstar Games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 2, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Never played a sim game, but I'll grab it because you never know. They say it's very relaxing.


Indeed it is I have over 150hrs on it and 135  are all on one farm building it up bit by bit.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 2, 2020)

I just picked up the Max Payne 1 & 2 bundle for about 90 cents as part of the Rockstar weekend. I have the original CDs but it's always nice to have them in my Steam library.








						Rockstar Publisher Weekend
					

Save up to 70% on your favorite Rockstar Games.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Edit
If you have problems getting the games to run in Win 10, this startup hang patch does the trick, although with MP2 I had to set compatibility to Win 98.





						Max Payne 1 & 2 Startup Hang Patch \ 									VOGONS
					






					www.vogons.org
				




Edit
Green Man Gaming are offering up to 78% discount on many games in their Lunar Sale and I picked up RE2 remake for around $14.
Here's the Capcom sale for example:


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2020)

Well this is why I love Humble, This month for Humble choice they have a game called Grip. The funny thing is that I only added that game to my Steam wishlist 2 weeks ago. Included are Shadow of War (anyone looking for a cheap copy?), Dirt Rally 2.0 + 3 DLC and Street Fighter 5 in terms of well known games.


----------



## X800 (Feb 3, 2020)

Early Alpha Outpost: Glacier Free for now to test. https://unallocated.itch.io/outpost-glacier


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 3, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 4, 2020)

X800 said:


> Early Alpha Outpost: Glacier Free for now to test. https://unallocated.itch.io/outpost-glacier


That looks interesting.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 5, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				












						Train Simulator 2020
					

Take control of powerful locomotives around the world in Train Simulator Bundle!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 7, 2020)

Browsing through Epic Games, I found Metro Exodus on sale with 40% off taking it to $14.99, then spotted that I still had a valid $10 Epic coupon which took the price down to $4.99, so I snapped it up.
I'm not sure when I'll find time to play it, but frankly, that was a bargain too good to pass up 








						Metro Exodus Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Metro Exodus Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 7, 2020)

frostpunk+ the rift dlc
pathfinder kingmaker explorer edition
book of demons
and 9 more with humble monthly









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				









						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 11, 2020)

To make this easier to understand. I am currently hosting these giveaways

*Street Fighter V Steam Key! - Can be won just by email 
Dark Future: Blood Red States Steam Key! - Can be won just by email
Middle Earth Shadow Of War - Entered to win only through Twitter.

Click images below to get directed to giveaways!*



*Feb/2/20 – Feb/29/20
Street Fighter V Steam Key!*


 



Click on any of the images above and then enter your email and a desired username to use a shout out if you win.


*Feb/8/20 – Feb/15/20
Dark Future: Blood Red States Steam Key!*




Click on any of the images above and then enter your email and a desired username to use a shout out if you win.


*TWITTER EXCLUSIVE BELOW!*
*Feb/10/20 – Feb/12/20*



Click Image to check out giveaway
* STEAM KEY Giveaway Time! Twitter Exclusive from www.Dimnexus.com Enter to win by: 
1.Follow 
2.Like 
3.Re-tweet 
4.Comment 
Winner announced 2/12/20 12PM MST *








​


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 13, 2020)

Division 2 is $2.99 on Epic and $3.99 on Uplay.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 13, 2020)

95% discount is massive considering it was only released last March.
I should have waited...








						The Division 2 Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play The Division 2 Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 13, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> 95% discount is massive considering it was only released last March.
> I should have waited...
> 
> 
> ...



I know exactly what you mean but it is crazy for what you get and the game is actually really good.


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 13, 2020)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey Gold Edition (everything included) 75% off. Activates on uPlay.

https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/assassin-s-creed-odyssey-gold-edition

EDIT: How do you guys do those fancy link boxes?


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 13, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Assassin's Creed Odyssey Gold Edition (everything included) 75% off. Activates on uPlay.
> 
> https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/assassin-s-creed-odyssey-gold-edition
> 
> EDIT: How do you guys do those fancy link boxes?


I just post the link and the box appears. However, this doesn't work with all links and on my sites, I use a WP preview plugin, but this is XenForo, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 13, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I know exactly what you mean but it is crazy for what you get and the game is actually really good.


Is the game actually playable in single player?


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 13, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Is the game actually playable in single player?



Of course it is actually a single player game that you can have your friends help to complete missions or vice versa.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 13, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Is the game actually playable in single player?


Yes it is.  Probably more so than the first one, which could be 90% played in SP.


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 13, 2020)

Cool, bought it just now, gonna try it probably when I get a new PC. It's just too low of a price to pass up on (on EGS)


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 13, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Cool, bought it just now, gonna try it probably when I get a new PC. It's just too low of a price to pass up on (on EGS)



If you have not experienced the Division before prepared to be blown away.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 13, 2020)

I feel better now because I only paid about $5 for Div 2 in a previous sale and yes, it's an excellent single player game, like its predecessor.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 13, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




free








						Kingdom Come: Deliverance | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Kingdom Come: Deliverance at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Aztez
					

Download and play Aztez at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 13, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...



I can't believe that KCD is already free!!!


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 13, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I can't believe that KCD is already free!!!


There's also three DLC to get after you have the base game claimed.
Might want to try it out as is before grabbing the DLC. Disk space required goes up from 40 GB to 66 GB


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 14, 2020)

Assassin's Creed Origins Gold Edition 78% off at Green Man Gaming. Activates on uPlay.



			Green Man Gaming


----------



## XL-R8R (Feb 14, 2020)

I honestly didn't expect_ Farming Simulator 19_ to be so much fun  


Give it a try if you managed to pick it up when it was free; it's quiet enjoyable for some reason and also looks fairly decent:




A screenshot of mine from earlier @ 1440p with 4x MSAA set in game and everything else maxed out... with some easy transport back home for the equipment!


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 14, 2020)

*FACEBOOK EXCLUSIVE*





*ABOUT THIS GAME*
Take on wild beasts, ruthless soldiers, and ancient gods in this 2D Action-Platformer inspired by Tower-Defense combat.

*CLICK HERE TO LEARN MORE!*

*Facebook Exclusive Giveaway!*
*Rules are simple!
Like Dimnexus.com facebook page
Comment on this post!
&
Join www.dimnexus.com
Post comment under this giveaway!
Winner Announced 2/21/20 12pm MST

HUMANITY HAS BEEN BROUGHT BACK INTO THE DARK AGES, BUT REMNANTS OF A ONCE HIGHLY ADVANCED CIVILIZATION STILL EXIST.*
In a world where control over ancient technologies means power, a ruthless Empire has arisen. You play as a team of Ruinhunters searching for the one thing that can save their village – a legendary weapon known as Aegis.
*Explore, build, & defend in this 2D platformer that blends Metroidvania style combat with Tower Defense strategy.*





*EXPLORE*

Discover the world of Elam, a beautiful yet dangerous place lost to time. Brimming with dangerous beasts, forgotten ruins, and powerful relics, Elam is brought to life with uniquely handpainted pixel art style.





*BUILD*

Level up your items and weapons in the shop to take in bigger and badder enemies.
Adjust your strategy on the fly with the “Fusion Build” system. Try fusing different combinations of items together to change your defensive setup.





*FIGHT*

Fight off enemies from all sides – but you won’t have to do it alone. With Dynamic Character Swapping you’ll need to switch between multiple characters on the battlefield, position your characters carefully, and utilize their passive abilities effectively to survive.
Various Tower Defense Scenarios – Defending one point can be hard enough but that’s just the beginning. As the game progresses, you’ll need to defend moving targets, targets that have dynamic abilities like activating doors/weapons, and even targets that don’t want to be protected…





*FEATURES*

Play through the game in either *single-player* or *split-screen coop*.
Build blocks, turrets, and traps to defend an area from hordes of enemies in our Tower-Defense inspired combat.
Learn the secrets of the ancients and the origin of an empire in our extensive story mode.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 14, 2020)

Capcom Publisher Weekend on Steam
					

Save up to 67% on Capcom games on Steam this weekend!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Dimnexus (Feb 20, 2020)

*Tekken 7 Steam Key
You must create an account to be eligible to win.
Click the link below.
CREATE AN ACCOUNT HERE!*


*1 winner
Value: $40.00
Prize: Tekken 7 - Steam Key*


















Ends: February 26, 2020 4:00 PM MST
Winner Announcement: February 26, 2020 4:00 PM MST

* Rules*
You must be logged in to enter the giveaway.

Winners have 24 hours to contact us to redeem their prize within 24 hours of giveaway ending. If prize is not claimed a new winner will be selected. To redeem the prize you must verify the email associated with the username you used to enter. Someone else cannot redeem your prize for you. We have a contact us page for a reason. Again we appreciate you and all you do. subscribe and come back for more giveaways
​


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 22, 2020)

EA is currently having a sale, and from what I can see all the titles have been discounted. 








						PC Games and Computer Video Games for Download - Electronic Arts
					

Explore PC video games available for download right now. Electronic Arts is a leading publisher of games for the PC, consoles, and mobile.




					www.origin.com
				




Got Mirror's Edge Catalyst, Titanfall 2 and Crysis 3 for less than $20

Also, Anthem is actually cheaper than Crysis 3


----------



## X800 (Feb 23, 2020)

Assassins creed syndicate is free on Epic games Link


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 28, 2020)

Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						Larian Studios Publisher Sale
					

Save up to 90% on Larian titles!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 28, 2020)

Latest giveaway at the Epic Game Store:













						InnerSpace | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play InnerSpace at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Devoted Gropaga (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm giving away my AMD "Raise the Game" promo copoun code (your choice of Borderlands 3 + in-game item or Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Breakpoint + in-game item).
Code: ZXPDP45SABS42AGD​Redeem at https://www.amdrewards.com/ to claim the free game.

P.S. The system must be equipped with a qualified AMD Radeon RX graphics product (RX 570 - RX 580 - RX 5700 - RX 5700 XT) to complete and pass the verification process. Game code must be redeemed by February 29, 2020.

Cheers.


----------



## Dimnexus (Mar 2, 2020)

Ends in 24 Hours!





Dimnexus said:


> Ends in 24 Hours!


Registering and commenting has been corrected and ready for your entries.
Good luck to all!


----------



## Dimnexus (Mar 4, 2020)

YES! ANOTHER GIVEAWAY!

 ENDS: March 6, 2020 9:00 PM GMT-0700


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 6, 2020)

Minion Masters on Steam
					

An addictive fast-paced hybrid of Card games & Tower-Defense. Play 1v1 - or bring a friend for 2v2 - and engage in epic online multiplayer battles full of innovative strategy and awesome plays! Collect 200+ cards with unique mechanics, all free!




					store.steampowered.com
				



The add-on is also free this weekend.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 6, 2020)

This is an interest new game and it's on sale 10% off;








						Smart City Plan
					

Smart City Plan is a modern city builder game: Plan zones, roads, public transport like t




					www.gog.com
				











I'm giving this a try as I like the look of it and "SimCity" types of games appeal to me.


----------



## Dimnexus (Mar 7, 2020)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider - Steam Key



Spoiler



This giveaway has been extended until 03/14/20
Winner will be announced 03/14/20
How to win?
1. Click link https://dimnexus.com
2. Create an account
3. Post in the forum here https://dimnexus.com/community/topic/shadow-of-the-tomb-raider/

Good Luck![/spolier]


----------



## Dimnexus (Mar 7, 2020)

Spoiler



*Click here to enter!*
*Giveaway Ends 3/14/2020*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 10, 2020)

Do Not Feed the Monkeys is feeding the monkeys!
March 9-19, 60% off at $4.79 with part of the revenue going to Rainfer (monkey rescue organization).


----------



## Dimnexus (Mar 10, 2020)

Forgot to share the love! Here is a link to my twitter giveaway!

️8 Hour Steam Key Giveaway️
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut
How to win?
1.Follow
2.RT
3.Comment
Winner will be announced 4PM MST
Giveaway here!


#DimnexusGiveaway


----------



## Frick (Mar 10, 2020)

Good game, but boooo and hissss for twitter giveaway.


----------



## Dimnexus (Mar 10, 2020)

Frick said:


> Good game, but boooo and hissss for twitter giveaway.


Haha thats awesome! Something new I been trying with my team.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 12, 2020)

Mortal Kombat 4
					

A New Dimension of Kombat  Shao Kahn has been defeated at the hands of Earth's warriors




					www.gog.com


----------



## pigulici (Mar 16, 2020)

Spring sale on gog.com:









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				





"The Spring Sale runs until March 30th, 1 PM UTC."


----------



## Dimnexus (Mar 16, 2020)

ENDS:March 21, 2020 19:00 MDT
WINNER ANNOUNCEMENT:March 21, 2020 19:00 MDT


----------



## HD64G (Mar 16, 2020)

The Witcher Goodies Collection
					

Note: If you already claimed The Witcher Goodies Collection at some point in the past, yo




					www.gog.com
				




All but the games are given for free to all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 21, 2020)

Haven't seen this mentioned so far and it just can't be missed. Now on GOG..












						XCOM® 2
					

XCOM 2 is the sequel to XCOM: Enemy Unknown, the 2012 award-winning strategy game of th




					www.gog.com
				



$15. Whorah!

Also, for those of you who have not had a chance to jump into GTA5 and have wanted too, now's a good time as it's $15 also;








						Grand Theft Auto V on Steam
					

Grand Theft Auto V for PC offers players the option to explore the award-winning world of Los Santos and Blaine County in resolutions of up to 4k and beyond, as well as the chance to experience the game running at 60 frames per second.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Cvrk (Mar 27, 2020)

World War Z Aftermath | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play World War Z Aftermath at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




FREE!


----------



## basco (Mar 27, 2020)

*Play Kerbal Space Program*
Play for free! Ends in 3 days








						Kerbal Space Program on Steam
					

In Kerbal Space Program, take charge of the space program for the alien race known as the Kerbals. You have access to an array of parts to assemble fully-functional spacecraft that flies (or doesn’t) based on realistic aerodynamic and orbital physics.




					store.steampowered.com
				





*Insurgency: Sandstorm is free to play on Steam right now until April 1st*








						Insurgency: Sandstorm on Steam
					

Insurgency: Sandstorm is a team-based, tactical FPS based on lethal close quarters combat and objective-oriented multiplayer gameplay. Experience the intensity of modern combat where skill is rewarded, and teamwork wins the fight.




					store.steampowered.com
				






and just a reminder:
Join the fight* from 17:00 PST on March 27 to 23:59 PST on March 29 in the Predator: Hunting Grounds Trial.
you can preload it from epic store now:








						Predator: Hunting Grounds Free Trial Weekend Coming Soon - Epic Games Store
					

Predator: Hunting Grounds Free Trial Weekend is coming soon to the Epic Games Store. Please check for availability and add to your Wishlist




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2020)

Not sure how I missed this, but there is a new expansion pack for Battlestar Galactic Deadlock;








						Battlestar Galactica Deadlock: Ghost Fleet Offensive
					

The people of the Twelve Colonies believe that Colonial forces are keeping the Cylon th




					www.gog.com
				



If you have the game, this addon will be fun! If you don't but are a BSG fan, What are you waiting for? Dig in!


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 29, 2020)

Never heard of Cheap Shark before, but they seem to be a cheap game deal aggregator.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 29, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Never heard of Cheap Shark before, but they seem to be a cheap game deal aggregator.


That's correct, I hit them on a regular basis.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 1, 2020)

Humble Conquer COVID-19 Bundle
					

100% of this bundle’s proceeds go to support organizations responding to COVID-19. Learn more on the Humble Bundle website!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




A huge bundle is currently live for $30


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 8, 2020)

Epic Games have a Spring sale until 16th April with up to 60% off some games.
I'm tempted by Far Cry New Dawn at $13.72.








						Spring Sale
					

The Spring Sale is now here with fresh deals!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## FremenDar666 (Apr 9, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Epic Games have a Spring sale until 16th April with up to 60% off some games.
> I'm tempted by Far Cry New Dawn at $13.72.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a no from me. (Obvious signature is OBVIOUS.)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 9, 2020)

Codemasters up to 90% Off


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 10, 2020)

I simply couldn't resist acquiring *Far Cry - New Dawn*, at Epic, so that's my evening sorted, after painting the bedroom.


----------



## Dimnexus (Apr 13, 2020)

And another giveaway below!




Spoiler


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 14, 2020)

XCOM®: Chimera Squad on Steam
					

XCOM: Chimera Squad delivers an all-new story and turn-based tactical combat experience in the XCOM universe.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## xvi (Apr 15, 2020)

Two new free games on the Epic Games store.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 15, 2020)

assassins creed 2 is now free to keep as of today too



			Ubisoft Free Events
		


already nabbed it myself









						PlayStation 4 users can claim two free games starting tomorrow
					

Now, for the first time, Sony is giving away two games to everyone regardless of whether or not they are PlayStation Plus subscribers. Starting on Wednesday, April...




					www.techspot.com
				




and

amazing $20 bundle on Humble Bundle, complete collection of borderlands, bioshock, etc... also if you only want to spend $1 I 100% recommend the darkness 2 in the $1 tier, fantastic game, beat it twice.









						Humble 2K's Game Together Bundle
					

Gather the gang for a night of gaming and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## xvi (Apr 15, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> also if you only want to spend $1 I 100% recommend the darkness 2 in the $1 tier, fantastic game, beat it twice.


Also in the $1 tier is Sid Meier's Pirates, one of my favorite (semi-casual) games.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 15, 2020)

xvi said:


> Also in the $1 tier is Sid Meier's Pirates, one of my favorite (semi-casual) games.



Yes I really enjoyed that too. I actually still have my original disc of that game. Good times


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> XCOM®: Chimera Squad on Steam
> 
> 
> XCOM: Chimera Squad delivers an all-new story and turn-based tactical combat experience in the XCOM universe.
> ...


Looks good! I'll wait for it on GOG.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 15, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks good! I'll wait for it on GOG.



I wonder how this will compare against the first 2 some of the new abilities are cool but I did not like the feel of the change from XCOM to XCOM2 (maybe I have not given it a real chance) but this one looks promising I might get it if I can sell an old part this week.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> but I did not like the feel of the change from XCOM to XCOM2


That is a common sentiment from what I've seen.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 15, 2020)

There aren't many advantages to living in a third world country, but Steam prices In Argentina are sometimes the lowest in the world.
Picked up Grid 2019 for about US$4, with the standard version going for US$2.33, based on an fx of AR$75. Caused a bit of handbag throwing on the Steam forums


----------



## Dimnexus (Apr 20, 2020)

*Lost Planet 3 Steam Key Giveaway!*

                    Winner Announcement:                    April 25, 2020







Spoiler



*About This Game*

The extreme and unpredictable conditions that characterized the Lost Planet series return, harsher than ever before. Lost Planet 3 reveals new truths about the foreboding planet and the colonial history of E.D.N. III.


Lost Planet 3 introduces Jim Peyton, a rig pilot who leaves Earth to take on a hazardous but lucrative contract on E.D.N. III. Working for Neo-Venus Construction (NEVEC) who are preparing the planet for colonisation, Jim joins his fellow pioneers at the Coronis base and begins surveying the uncharted terrain and obtaining samples of the planet’s energy supply – Thermal Energy.


With NEVEC’s existing Thermal Energy reserve running low the fate of the Coronis mission depends on the natural source of the energy supply being located. Realising that this is a great opportunity for a huge pay-off and early ticket home to his family, Jim braves the risk of the treacherous environment and threat of the indigenous Akrid.
Acting as a home away from home and boasting an array of tools that can assist Jim on the field, the utility rig provides Jim’s safety and is essential not only for his contract work but also his protection against the ever-changing climate.


Lost Planet 3 will deliver a diverse range of gameplay including on-foot battles and intense first person action. With a number of multiplayer modes and a compelling single player experience, Lost Planet 3 will delve deeper into the Lost Planet universe, uncovering hidden truths within the unique and dynamic environment of E.D.N. III.


----------



## basco (Apr 21, 2020)

Need Uplay account:

MONOPOLY® PLUS  free trial from *April 21st* at *12:00 pm* to *April 27th* at *08:00 pm* (local time).


			https://freeweekend.ubisoft.com/monopoly/en-US
		


For Free:


			https://register.ubisoft.com/might_and_magic_chess_royale/en-US


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks good! I'll wait for it on GOG.



Well now Fanatical has it for 55% off

XCOM CHIMERA squad squad is 55% off on Fanatical 









						XCOM: Chimera Squad | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

Experience the latest installment in the XCOM universe with an...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 22, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well now Fanatical has it for 55% off
> 
> XCOM CHIMERA squad squad is 55% off on Fanatical
> 
> ...



Awesome. Picked up FarCry 5 for $12


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well now Fanatical has it for 55% off
> 
> XCOM CHIMERA squad squad is 55% off on Fanatical
> 
> ...


That's still a Steam key. GOG or no purchase..


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's still a Steam key. GOG or no purchase..



I hear you I am kind of on the fence too but $13 Canadian for a brand new game is pretty good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I hear you I am kind of on the fence too but $13 Canadian for a brand new game is pretty good.


True! The thing for me is, besides the DRM, I have the entire Xcom Series(old and new) on GOG. I'm not dividing my collection. On top of that, lately the Steam Client has been pissing me off.


----------



## basco (Apr 24, 2020)

not for pc but playstation:






						Uncharted™: The Nathan Drake Collection
					

Discover The Man. Uncover A Legend.



					store.playstation.com
				









						Journey™
					

Get ready to experience one of the most beautiful, unique and critically acclaimed PlayStation® games ever released as Journey arrives on PlayStation®4.  Explore vast deserts and primitive ruins on an emotional quest to uncover the long-lost secrets of a forgotten civilisation.  Feel the strain...



					store.playstation.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 25, 2020)

Yesterday I picked up Crysis on GOG for $0.97 but today it's back at $4.99 (from $19.99). I already have the DVD and Steam versions and wanted to see how it works out of the box from GOG.
In fact, it works perfectly without having to either patch it or mess around with x64 files and folders like we have to on Steam. Good for GOG in doing such a great job!








						Crysis®
					

Crysis, the first game of a well-received trilogy, is a first-person shooter set in the




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (Apr 25, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Yesterday I picked up Crysis on GOG for $0.97 but today it's back at $4.99 (from $19.99). I already have the DVD and Steam versions and wanted to see how it works out of the box from GOG.
> In fact, it works perfectly without having to either patch it or mess around with x64 files and folders like we have to on Steam. Good for GOG in doing such a great job!
> 
> 
> ...



I bought the DVD version the other day. Radeon, win 7, users that have the DVD version just enable VSR in the Radeon software & you will be able to play at full speed with Screenmode above 1080p. Someone needs to test this on win 10.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 26, 2020)

Daedalic Publisher Sale
					

Daedalic Publisher Sale - hot deals from April 29 until May 3!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> In fact, it works perfectly without having to either patch it or mess around with x64 files and folders like we have to on Steam. Good for GOG in doing such a great job!


This is one of the other reasons I love GOG!


delshay said:


> Someone needs to test this on win 10.


Already have. I've tested Pro 1809, 1903, LTSB and LTSC and all are good to go.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 26, 2020)

Good performance in 1440p VSR.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 26, 2020)

Daily deal:








						Save 80% on Alien: Isolation on Steam
					

Discover the true meaning of fear in Alien: Isolation, a survival horror set in an atmosphere of constant dread and mortal danger.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 26, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Daily deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one scary game and I enjoyed it so much that I'd buy it twice.
It's $0.50 where I live by the way, which is an absolute bargain.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 26, 2020)

delshay said:


> Someone needs to test this on win 10.



Runs fine on 2004 in addition to those mentioned by lex as well.


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 26, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Daily deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks a lot SEGA, you miserable pieces of shit.


----------



## Fizban (Apr 26, 2020)

I's 95% off here, not 90%. Usually $39.99, currently $2.00.


----------



## delshay (Apr 27, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is one of the other reasons I love GOG!
> 
> Already have. I've tested Pro 1809, 1903, LTSB and LTSC and all are good to go.



You're a great helper. Thank you.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 27, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> View attachment 152924
> 
> Thanks a lot SEGA, you miserable pieces of shit.


$1 for game pass. They've just added it recently.


----------



## Law-II (Apr 27, 2020)

*Alien: Isolation* on *Steam for 1.50  [UK Pounds]* today 4/27/2020 just putting this here as there are so many distribution platforms now that it's possible to miss great deals.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 27, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> True! The thing for me is, besides the DRM, I have the entire Xcom Series(old and new) on GOG. I'm not dividing my collection. On top of that, lately the Steam Client has been pissing me off.



Well a funny thing happened this weekend during this stay at home directive. I started playing Xcom Chimera. It is a nice addition to the Xcom lineup. After about 3 hours of SWAT like dispatches and breach initiatives I missed something, base building. I fired up Xcom2 and all I will say is, I will probably finish Chimera next weekend because I am right into Xcom2 right now. I saw that there is some posts about Crysis and this is why I love TPU as I too got that on GOG and loved that the game has not crashed. I was wondering about the resolutions and that too has been solved  .


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well a funny thing happened this weekend during this stay at home directive. I started playing Xcom Chimera. It is a nice addition to the Xcom lineup. After about 3 hours of SWAT like dispatches and breach initiatives I missed something, base building. I fired up Xcom2 and all I will say is, I will probably finish Chimera next weekend because I am right into Xcom2 right now. I saw that there is some posts about Crysis and this is why I love TPU as I too got that on GOG and loved that the game has not crashed. I was wondering about the resolutions and that too has been solved  .


Yeah the GOG version of Crysis running so well and still looking really good is why I am not doing backflips over the remaster.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 27, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yeah the GOG version of Crysis running so well and still looking really good is why I am not doing backflips over the remaster.



is it the drm being removed that made it smoother? or does the gog version of crysis just have extra code to help it be up to date with modern systems?


----------



## basco (Apr 27, 2020)

i did not find a post for this but its little bit late with 3 days to go and better late then never.
Xcom2 free to play from 23.04 till 30.04









						Save 90% on XCOM® 2 on Steam
					

XCOM 2 is the sequel to XCOM: Enemy Unknown, the 2012 award-winning strategy game of the year. Earth has changed and is now under alien rule. Facing impossible odds you must rebuild XCOM, and ignite a global resistance to reclaim our world and save humanity.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 27, 2020)

Total War: Shogun 2 is free to keep on Steam
					

Grab it between today and May 1 and keep it forever.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 27, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> is it the drm being removed that made it smoother? or does the gog version of crysis just have extra code to help it be up to date with modern systems?


I do not know the answer to that. I don’t have any problem with my resolution either, which is a frequent complaint on the non-gog version. I know some of their games have been improved a little for modern systems, with System Shock 2 coming to mind.


----------



## delshay (Apr 27, 2020)

Law-II said:


> *Alien: Isolation* on *Steam for 1.50  [UK Pounds]* today 4/27/2020 just putting this here as there are so many distribution platforms now that it's possible to miss great deals.



Don't know why the season pass is still listed, can't see anything new appearing for such a old game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> is it the drm being removed that made it smoother? or does the gog version of crysis just have extra code to help it be up to date with modern systems?


A combination of both. GOG goes the extra mile to make sure releases are both stable and optimized.


----------



## delshay (Apr 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> A combination of both. GOG goes the extra mile to make sure releases are both stable and optimized.



I think I will buy the GOG version too. Before I buy can you tell me is there a speed difference. Please post FPS difference if any between DVD version & GOG.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2020)

delshay said:


> Please post FPS difference if any between DVD version & GOG.


I think the last time I did a comparison between the two versions was when I had a C2Q Q9550 and had it OC'd to 3.6ish(?)ghz with a GTX560ti. It's been a while. IIRC the difference was about 5 or 6 %. Now, the difference will be much less on modern hardware. The biggest difference I remember is the occasional hiccup in the framerate with DVD version. Let me reinstall the DVD in a separate folder on my current gaming system and I'll jump back with an edit.

EDIT; Ok, just tested it out. The DVD version needed to be set for Vista compatibility mode to run(which the GOG version installer automatically sets), but otherwise ran fine. It was still a bit slower than the GOG version, but not by much, less than 5%. However, the occational glitch was still present(ice shards getting stuck in trees and building walls, rockets flying off at right angles, birds walking a foot off the ground, etc) with the DVD version. A few of them are still present in the GOG version but don't happen as often.


----------



## basco (Apr 29, 2020)

Free Week for Generation Zero on steam
now till 3 May 2020 – 21:00:00 UTC









						Save 80% on Generation Zero® on Steam
					

Generation Zero is a stealth-action shooter where you wage guerilla warfare against lethal mechanical enemies. Explore a vast open world map inspired by the Swedish Cold War era, take part in the resistance alone or with up to three friends in seamless co-op.




					store.steampowered.com
				





and a little tip for the not so profi gamers like me:
right after start don't attack all ya can see but try to sneakily get as much loot as possible before getting into big fights.
the first area was updated to be harder after players said it´s too easy and now its the contrary.
and there are places on the first island not visible on map (only after visiting they show up) with good loot in the opposite direction the 1st mission will send ya to.

and sometimes running away like a chicken is a viable option.


----------



## X800 (Apr 30, 2020)

Total War Shogun 2 is free on Steam Shogun 2


----------



## delshay (Apr 30, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think the last time I did a comparison between the two versions was when I had a C2Q Q9550 and had it OC'd to 3.6ish(?)ghz with a GTX560ti. It's been a while. IIRC the difference was about 5 or 6 %. Now, the difference will be much less on modern hardware. The biggest difference I remember is the occasional hiccup in the framerate with DVD version. Let me reinstall the DVD in a separate folder on my current gaming system and I'll jump back with an edit.
> 
> EDIT; Ok, just tested it out. The DVD version needed to be set for Vista compatibility mode to run(which the GOG version installer automatically sets), but otherwise ran fine. It was still a bit slower than the GOG version, but not by much, less than 5%. However, the occational glitch was still present(ice shards getting stuck in trees and building walls, rockets flying off at right angles, birds walking a foot off the ground, etc) with the DVD version. A few of them are still present in the GOG version but don't happen as often.



The occasional hiccup maybe the game checking the DVD rom is still In the drive or it maybe loading something from the drive. I think the best way to test this is to remove the DVD rom when in-game & see what happens (not tested).

The DVD rom version runs on win 7 with no problems out of the box apart from 1080p slow speed.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 30, 2020)

Hitman The Complete First Season is free on PlayStation Store.

Edit. 
Sadly it's free weekend only, it ends on May 3rd.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 30, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Total War: Shogun 2 is free to keep on Steam
> 
> 
> Grab it between today and May 1 and keep it forever.
> ...



If you like strategy games this is a no brainer. Make sure you install the RADIOUS mod so that you can recruit units from any building. It was really fun building armies of just Warrior monks or Ninja.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 30, 2020)

Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut (that's a mouthful) and Deus Ex: Mankind Divided are now available on GOG at a huge discount.  This now means the entire series (minus The Fall) is now available on GOG.  HR is now 85% off ($2.99) and MD is also 85% off ($6.74).  These savings are good through May 4th.









						Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director’s Cut
					

You play Adam Jensen, an ex-SWAT specialist who's been handpicked to oversee the defens




					www.gog.com
				












						Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - Digital Deluxe Edition
					

The year is 2029, and mechanically augmented humans have now been deemed outcasts, livi




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (Apr 30, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Deus Ex: Human Revolution Director's Cut (that's a mouthful) and Deus Ex: Mankind Divided are now available on GOG at a huge discount.  This now means the entire series (minus The Fall) is now available on GOG.  HR is now 85% off ($2.99) and MD is also 85% off ($6.74).  These savings are good through May 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just bought both. My very first purchase on GOG.


----------



## basco (May 1, 2020)

Free Week for Mafia III on steam:
*30.04.2020*‌ *19.00* bis *07.05 2020 19.00









						Save 75% on Mafia III on Steam
					

It’s 1968 and after years of combat in Vietnam, Lincoln Clay knows this truth: family isn’t who you’re born with, it’s who you die for.




					store.steampowered.com
				



*


----------



## P4-630 (May 1, 2020)

10th Birthday sale GMG


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2020)

*Lots of good stuff happening over at GOG!*

Two of the DeusEX series just came out, and at 85% off!








						Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - Digital Deluxe Edition
					

The year is 2029, and mechanically augmented humans have now been deemed outcasts, livi




					www.gog.com
				



$6.74








						Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director’s Cut
					

You play Adam Jensen, an ex-SWAT specialist who's been handpicked to oversee the defens




					www.gog.com
				



$2.99

The Dungeon Siege is also out and 85% off!








						Dungeon Siege Collection
					

Dungeon Siege Collection includes:   Dungeon Siege Dungeon Siege II Dungeon Siege III D




					www.gog.com
				



$2.99

There's also the Star Wars "May the Fourth be with you" sale!








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				



Every Star Wars title is on sale. Regardless of you taste in gameplay style & genre, there's something for every Star Wars fan on GOG.

And last, if you were ever a fan of the Streets of Rage series for the Sega 8 & 16bit systems this should please you;








						Streets of Rage 4
					

The all-time classic Streets of Rage, known as Bare Knuckle (ベア・ナックル Bea Nakkuru)




					www.gog.com


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 1, 2020)

They need to remaster Dungeon Siege. Such a great game. 3 sucked though.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> *Lots of good stuff happening over at GOG!*
> 
> Two of the DeusEX series just came out, and at 85% off!
> 
> ...


You beat me to it @lexluthermiester 
Someone mentioned Medal Of Honour:Allied Assault in another thread and GOG have it on sale at $2.49. It includes all the DLCs as well.
I'm grabbing it for the nostalgia, the beach landing and also my original CD is playing up.
Bargain!








						Medal of Honor: Allied Assault War Chest
					

Become part of an Army Ranger team as you battle your way through enemy-infested towns,




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Two of the DeusEX series just came out, and at 85% off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed it. Already posted a day and a half earlier.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You missed it. Already posted a day and a half earlier.


Oops! Didn't see it.. Sorry... Still, I included a bunch of other stuff too. It's all good!


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 6, 2020)

For those that did not want to get the very good Close to the Sun on Epic (released there in April IIRC), it is now available on GOG as they have promised for a year.  You can pick it up until May 12th for 25% off.  If you own Deliver Us the Moon, then your discount is 35% ($12.99).

"Experience the second era of scientific discovery and step aboard the Helios, a colossal vessel born from Nikola Tesla’s vision. Join journalist Rose Archer who enters Helios in search of her sister and quickly discovers that not all is as it seems… "









						Close To The Sun
					

It’s 1897. Deep in international waters, the Helios stands still. Dark clouds loom o




					www.gog.com


----------



## Dimnexus (May 10, 2020)

Been a while since we posted but here go again! We got some more free game key contests.


Underhero​Assassin’s Creed 4 Black Flag – Uplay​​​



Spoiler




Cyberpunk 2077 giveaway coming 5/16/20​​

[\Spoiler]


----------



## Regeneration (May 10, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> For those that did not want to get the very good Close to the Sun on Epic (released there in April IIRC), it is now available on GOG as they have promised for a year.  You can pick it up until May 12th for 25% off.  If you own Deliver Us the Moon, then your discount is 35% ($12.99).
> 
> "Experience the second era of scientific discovery and step aboard the Helios, a colossal vessel born from Nikola Tesla’s vision. Join journalist Rose Archer who enters Helios in search of her sister and quickly discovers that not all is as it seems… "
> 
> ...



Close To the Sun looks like a Russian rip off of BioShock to me. All the screnshots look like BioShock... even the logo.


----------



## birdie (May 11, 2020)

*A huge deal*:

_The Square Enix Stay Home & Play campaign rewards gamers for practicing social distancing, and also help charities that need support in this uncertain period.

As part of the initiative, we’re releasing Steam bundles featuring many of our greatest games at bargain prices. A full 100% of the Square Enix revenue from these bundles will to be distributed to charities across North America and Europe, including food banks and more.

This colossal collection features 54 games , from some of the biggest franchises in gaming. We’re talking Tomb Raider, Just Cause, Deus Ex and more!_









						Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (May 11, 2020)

birdie said:


> *A huge deal*:
> 
> _The Square Enix Stay Home & Play campaign rewards gamers for practicing social distancing, and also help charities that need support in this uncertain period.
> 
> ...


Down my way, the price translates to about $5, which is an incredible bargain! Amazingly, I already have about 20 of these games, but with DLCs, not to mention Daikatana (snort), it's got to be worth it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 11, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Close To the Sun looks like a Russian rip off of BioShock to me. All the screnshots look like BioShock... even the logo.


It’s not. It’s a very industrialist setting (Tesla) aboard an advanced 1890’s steamship.  There are some similarities because of this but it’s a very good game on it’s own.  The story holds up pretty well and you have no weapons. You sneak as well as run and hide if discovered.


----------



## cameronh779 (May 11, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Down my way, the price translates to about $5, which is an incredible bargain! Amazingly, I already have about 20 of these games, but with DLCs, not to mention Daikatana (snort), it's got to be worth it.



5$? Wow, its 40$ US for me.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 11, 2020)

cameronh779 said:


> 5$? Wow, its 40$ US for me.



Same ish, 38,90 EUR. Too steep for stuff that can be had for less than a dollar a piece...not to mention the number of titles already owned.

Is this really a good deal? These old titles already go out for bargain prices. Apparently there is some charity connected... Though if you're not familiar with all those old games, that is a LOT of content.


----------



## cameronh779 (May 11, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Same ish, 38,90 EUR. Too steep for stuff that can be had for less than a dollar a piece...not to mention the number of titles already owned.
> 
> Is this really a good deal? These old titles already go out for bargain prices. Apparently there is some charity connected...



50% of it is just DLC weapons and skins it seems. I don't know about the charity and I think that would be great, but aside from that I don't think its that great of deal. At least in my opinion. Most of it isnt even games, its weapons and such. But could be great for some who need some games to play.


----------



## cameronh779 (May 11, 2020)

birdie said:


> 54 games for the price of 1-2? Yeah, you're totally being ripped off. Ignore this deal with prejudice!



I didn't say it was a rip off. Just not for me. Don't take it personally. Just my opinion.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 11, 2020)

*SteamDB* gives an interesting picture of how much prices vary, with Argentina being up there with Russia at the cheapest prices, but I have no idea why. (my price of $5 is because it doesn't include the games I already have in my library)
Not complaining, mind you.


			https://steamdb.info/bundle/14956/


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 11, 2020)

I've just "pulled the trigger" thus ordered the new AMD Ryzen 3 3300X and a *AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary 8GB GDDR6 256-bit* for a total of £402.94 after the promotion calculations and a £24'ish cash discount due to a voucher.
Promo :  AMD processor plus AMD Radeon Video card accelerator/whathaveyou for an up to %15 discount from the cheapest item of the two purchased( eligible products for the promo campaign and only valid within Romania).






						Regulament campanie "Orice procesor AMD + orice placa video Radeon = 15% reducere din valoarea produsului cel mai ieftin" - PC Garage
					

Regulament campanie



					www.pcgarage.ro


----------



## Splinterdog (May 11, 2020)

birdie said:


> *A huge deal*:
> 
> _The Square Enix Stay Home & Play campaign rewards gamers for practicing social distancing, and also help charities that need support in this uncertain period.
> 
> ...


The sale seems to have ended. I was going for it when I got back from work, duh!


----------



## Regeneration (May 11, 2020)

Don't know what you guys talking about.

Eidos Anthology bundle is just $415 for me.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 11, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Don't know what you guys talking about.
> 
> Eidos Anthology bundle is just $415 for me.


I can't find it anywhere now


----------



## bizzmeister (May 13, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Don't know what you guys talking about.
> 
> Eidos Anthology bundle is just $415 for me.





Splinterdog said:


> I can't find it anywhere now




You guys arent missing anything, they left out good games and it honestly wasnt even worth the $39

Have you guys noticed Steam has lately been having games here and there for free?? Im randomly catching it on slickdeals


----------



## P4-630 (May 13, 2020)

Up to 84% Off
GMG 10th Birthday sale


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## bizzmeister (May 13, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Up to 84% Off
> GMG 10th Birthday sale
> 
> 
> Green Man Gaming




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## birdie (May 14, 2020)

Megasale on Epic:




(and also a $10 coupon once you claim ... free GTA5).


----------



## bizzmeister (May 14, 2020)

birdie said:


> Megasale on Epic:
> 
> 
> 
> (and also a $10 coupon once you claim ... free GTA5).



lmao servers are absolutely rektd with all the kids trying to grab GTA V


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2020)

bizzmeister said:


> lmao servers are absolutely rektd with all the kids trying to grab GTA V


That was kinda predictable.


----------



## HossHuge (May 14, 2020)

bizzmeister said:


> lmao servers are absolutely rektd with all the kids trying to grab GTA V


I got it!  And it's my 50th birthday today!


----------



## bizzmeister (May 14, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> I got it!  And it's my 50th birthday today!



Nice. Happy birthday boss!


----------



## stinger608 (May 14, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> I got it!  And it's my 50th birthday today!



Awesome man!!!!!! Happy Birthday Hoss!!!!!! You young pup.


----------



## HossHuge (May 15, 2020)

So both my sons and I got the game and downloaded it at the same time. My youngest who's rocking a SSHD and is furthest from the modem finished first, while I and my oldest finished 78% and 52% respectively.   We have SSD's.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 15, 2020)

They're doing the $10 coupon on $14.99 or more purchases again too.  I can't fathom how EGS manages to do this and keep their doors open.  Fortnite must be barfing money still.


----------



## bizzmeister (May 15, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They're doing the $10 coupon on $14.99 or more purchases again too.  I can't fathom how EGS manages to do this and keep their doors open.  Fortnite must be barfing money still.



Fortnite has made them billionaires. This is nothing for them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 15, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They're doing the $10 coupon on $14.99 or more purchases again too.  I can't fathom how EGS manages to do this and keep their doors open.  Fortnite must be barfing money still.


Volume sales.


----------



## basco (May 15, 2020)

Conan Exiles
play for free until monday 18.05.20  10am









						Conan Exiles on Steam
					

An online multiplayer survival game, now with sorcery, set in the lands of Conan the Barbarian. Survive in a vast open world sandbox, build your home into a kingdom, and dominate your enemies in single or multiplayer.




					store.steampowered.com
				




really afraid to post this but anyway:
Fallout 76: Wastelanders 
play for free until 18.05.20 10am









						Fallout 76 on Steam
					

Bethesda Game Studios welcome you to Fallout 76. Twenty-five years after the bombs fall, you and your fellow Vault Dwellers emerge into post-nuclear America. Explore a vast wasteland in this open-world multiplayer addition to the Fallout story.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Dimnexus (May 16, 2020)

*Cyberpunk 2077* 
*This giveaway is for PC, or Console!*


----------



## Splinterdog (May 17, 2020)

I just picked up Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 for around $0.85 on Steam.








						Sniper Ghost Warrior 3 on Steam
					

Go behind enemy lines with the ultimate modern military shooter. Play as an American sniper dropped in Georgia, near Russian border. Choose your own path to accomplish your missions across an unforgiving open world.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## windwhirl (May 23, 2020)

Serious Sam up to 90% off on Steam









						Celebrating 20 Years of Serious Sam!
					

A Celebration of All Things Serious




					store.steampowered.com
				




(yes, I posted this in the free games thread by mistake, reposting here)


----------



## pigulici (May 27, 2020)

*SUMMER SALE ON GOG.COM*






						Summer Sale on GOG.COM - explore a galaxy full of games!
					

Summer Sale on GOG.COM - explore a galaxy full of games!




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2020)

Those who have been waiting for the Nirvana of games (mythical reference, not rock group) to arrive on GOG, here it is:
(50% off until June 15th)








						Metro Exodus - Gold Edition
					

The Metro Exodus PC Enhanced Edition is out now! The radical update which harnesses t




					www.gog.com
				




Likewise, Prey is also released on GOG for 50% off until June 15th:








						Prey
					

Includes Cosmonaut Shotgun Pack & OST    Story In Prey, you awaken aboard Talos I, a sp




					www.gog.com
				




I know these are part of the sale, but they are big enough games to get their own GOG on-sale release announcement!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Those who have been waiting for the Nirvana of games (mythical reference, not rock group) to arrive on GOG, here it is:
> (50% off until June 15th)
> 
> 
> ...


That took long enough... Or has it really been a year?...

EDIT; Please note! This is the Gold edition which includes both of the additions/DLC to date.. The standard edition is also available for a little less money..


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That took long enough... Or has it really been a year?...


15 Months!


----------



## windwhirl (May 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That took long enough... Or has it really been a year?...



A little over that, ME was released in February of 2019, I think?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2020)

Damn... Time flies!

Haha! Bought! Collection complete! Yes, yes.


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2020)

GOG Summer Sale started, 3000+ deals up to -95%








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (May 30, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> GOG Summer Sale started, 3000+ deals up to -95%
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just bought Prey on GOG. I think it's a fair price for this game. It's currently the second best selling game on they website.


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 1, 2020)

There's a sale going on over at gamesplanet. Looks like there are some good deals over there.
Yakuza 0 3.33£
Yakuza Kiwami 6.40£
Dark Souls 3 5.99£
Bunch of AC games 60-70% off






						Gamesplanet: Game keys for Steam, Origin, Ubisoft Connect, GOG and more
					

Your favorite games to activate on Steam, Origin, Ubisoft Connect, GOG or instant download




					uk.gamesplanet.com


----------



## birdie (Jun 4, 2020)

Electronic Arts is gradually getting back to Steam. Here's an incomplete list of some titles that have been released on the platform today:

_Dragon Age II_
_Crysis 3_
_Need for Speed Heat_
_Plants vs. Zombies: Battle for Neighborville_
_Need for Speed Rivals_
_Need for Speed_
_Unravel_
_Sea of Solitude_
_Fe_
_Dragon Age Inquisition_
_Unravel Two_
_Burnout Paradise Remastered_
_Mirror's Edge Catalyst_
Most are sold at a discount. Make sure you don't already own them on Origin before purchasing them on Steam.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 4, 2020)

Resident Evil 3 at 34% off on Steam.
It's tempting...








						Resident Evil 3 on Steam
					

Jill Valentine is one of the last remaining people in Raccoon City to witness the atrocities Umbrella performed. To stop her, Umbrella unleashes their ultimate secret weapon: Nemesis! Also includes Resident Evil Resistance, a new 1 vs 4 online multiplayer game set in the Resident Evil universe.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## bizzmeister (Jun 5, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Resident Evil 3 at 34% off on Steam.
> It's tempting...
> 
> 
> ...



Not worth it, it’ll be down to $14.99 or $20.00 soon. Just wait.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 5, 2020)

Mirror's Edge 90% off









						Mirror's Edge™ on Steam
					

In a city where information is heavily monitored, couriers called Runners transport sensitive data. In this seemingly utopian paradise, a crime has been committed, & you are being hunted. You are a Runner called Faith and this innovative first-person action-adventure is your story.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Also, Resident Evil 7 Biohazard is 67% off for the game alone or 69% off for the game and Season Pass








						Resident Evil 7 Biohazard on Steam
					

Fear and isolation seep through the walls of an abandoned southern farmhouse. "7" marks a new beginning for survival horror with the “Isolated View” of the visceral new first-person perspective.




					store.steampowered.com
				






bizzmeister said:


> Not worth it, it’ll be down to $14.99 or $20.00 soon. Just wait.



The people that wait until it's at least 60% off...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 5, 2020)

Interesting point and click adventure game...pretty short...that's free for the time being:








						The Uncertain: Last Quiet Day on Steam
					

The Uncertain is an story-driven adventure game set in a post-apocalyptic world. Experience the mysterious vibe of each of carefully explored locations, solve diverse puzzles, make fateful decisions and discuss intriguing matters to find out the whole truth being kept from you.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 6, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Mirror's Edge 90% off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RE7 is around $2.50 where I live and it looks as scary as hell. Described as 'utterly gross in the best way' by some reviewers, I'm not sure if my ticker is up to it.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 6, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> RE7 is around $2.50 where I live and it looks as scary as hell. Described as 'utterly gross in the best way' by some reviewers, I'm not sure if my ticker is up to it.



I watched pewdiepie play it a while ago and thought "yeah, I'm never playing this one", though I did manage to watch the full playthrough, if only because of really morbid curiosity lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 6, 2020)

June 2020 | Humble Choice
					






					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 7, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Interesting point and click adventure game...pretty short...that's free for the time being:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I signed up for the closed beta on the sequel. Hopefully you did too?


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 12, 2020)

Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order is on sale until July 9. 50% off for either the standard edition or the deluxe one, which also includes:

Cosmetic skin for BD-1
Cosmetic skin for the Stinger Mantis
Digital art book
"Director's Cut" behind-the-scenes videos, featuring over 90 minutes of footage from the making of the game









						STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™ on Steam
					

A galaxy-spanning adventure awaits in Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order, a 3rd person action-adventure title from Respawn. An abandoned Padawan must complete his training, develop new powerful Force abilities, and master the art of the lightsaber - all while staying one step ahead of the Empire.




					store.steampowered.com
				




I had the feeling this game had already been on sale recently, and filtering through my emails, it seems it is on sale as regularly as monthly lol


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ubisoft Sale, up to 82% Off


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2020)

2k Sale, up to 82% off


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 21, 2020)

Some incredible bargains from Bandai Namco - publishers of Project Cars, Dark Souls, Tekken 7 and many others.








						Bandai Namco Publisher Sale 2020
					

Save big on great games from Bandai Namco Entertainment!




					store.steampowered.com
				




And Titanfall 2 on Steam is 67% off.








						Save 84% on Titanfall® 2 on Steam
					

Respawn Entertainment gives you the most advanced titan technology in its new, single player campaign & multiplayer experience. Combine & conquer with new titans & pilots, deadlier weapons, & customization and progression systems that help you and your titan flow as one unstoppable killing force.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 24, 2020)

The Blue Blur's 29th anniversary comes with a bunch of special offers on Steam. Up to 95% on some titles. Limited time, though, the offer ends around 5:00 PM (UTC) tomorrow









						Sonic Daily Deal
					

Get some great deals on Sonic games - including Sonic Generations up to 95% Off!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 25, 2020)

I couldn't resist Titanfall 2 in the end and for just $6, it must be a bargain. Some say it's the best FPS for years, but I haven't even opened it yet


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm about to buy this one just because of all the Senator Armstrong videos that Youtube suddenly decided to recommend to me lol (I'm wondering if Trump got his "Make America Great Again" slogan from the game?  )

Anyways, Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance is 75% off









						Save 50% on METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE on Steam
					

Developed by Kojima Productions and PlatinumGames, METAL GEAR RISING: REVENGEANCE takes the renowned METAL GEAR franchise into exciting new territory with an all-new action experience. The game seamlessly melds pure action and epic story-telling that surrounds Raiden – a child soldier...




					store.steampowered.com
				




Also 75% off:








						Save 75% on METAL GEAR SOLID V: The Definitive Experience on Steam
					

Includes 14 items: METAL GEAR ONLINE "BASIC APPEAL PACK", METAL GEAR ONLINE "BATTLE APPEAL PACK", METAL GEAR ONLINE "DANCE APPEAL PACK", METAL GEAR ONLINE "HERO APPEAL PACK", METAL GEAR ONLINE EXPANSION PACK "CLOAKED IN SILENCE", METAL GEAR SOLID V: GROUND ZEROES, METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 25, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I couldn't resist Titanfall 2 in the end and for just $6, it must be a bargain. Some say it's the best FPS for years, but I haven't even opened it yet


The SP campaign is about 7 hours, but it is superb! And for $6 you couldn’t go wrong.



windwhirl said:


> (I'm wondering if Trump got his "Make America Great Again" slogan from the game?  )


It was taken from the 1980 campaign by Ronald Reagan who used the slogan “Let’s Make America Great Again.”


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 26, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I'm about to buy this one just because of all the Senator Armstrong videos that Youtube suddenly decided to recommend to me lol (I'm wondering if Trump got his "Make America Great Again" slogan from the game?  )
> 
> Anyways, Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance is 75% off
> 
> ...


That MGS V deal is an absolute bargain considering what you're getting. I started Phantom pain about three years ago and I'm still only about 40% through. It's a heck of a lot of game for the money.


----------



## Devoted Gropaga (Jun 27, 2020)

I'm giving away a 3 months free subscription to Xbox game Pass for PC copoun code (unlimited access to over 100 high-quality PC games on Windows 10).
​Code: FBH4UTG97TA7MWT8​
Redeem at https://www.amdrewards.com/ to claim it.

P.S. The system must be equipped with a qualified AMD Radeon RX graphics product (RX 560 - RX 570 - RX 580 - RX Vega Series - Radeon VII - RX 5700 - RX 5700 XT) to complete and pass the verification process. Coupon code must be redeemed by June 30, 2020.

Cheers.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 30, 2020)

Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch is on sale on Steam, 40% off until July 9th








						Save 80% on Ni no Kuni Wrath of the White Witch™ Remastered on Steam
					

Journey back to the other world in Ni no Kuni: Wrath of the White Witch™ Remastered. LEVEL-5’s classic tale returns better than ever, with improved graphics and performance.




					store.steampowered.com
				




I think GOG's Summer Sale ended (it was supposed to end on June 15th, at least), but a bunch of potentially interesting titles, like The Witcher 3 and System Shock 2, are still on quite the generous discount.

The Witcher 3 can be had 60 to 70% off (depending on the edition and the expansions), System Shock 2 is 65% off, and a few others like Monkey Island and Indiana Jones titles are also on discount.









						System Shock™ 2
					

TriOptimum wishes you a safe journey aboard the Von Braun, the first craft in the histo




					www.gog.com
				




I'll leave a quick access to the discount list, since The Witcher has multiple entries due to the expansions and the two editions available.









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2020)

Pre-Purchase Death Stranding, 22% Off


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Hakura (Jul 7, 2020)

Pre-Purchase Death Stranding, 41% Off!









						Buy Death Stranding CD Key Compare Prices
					

Buy Death Stranding CD KEY Compare Prices. Activate the CD Key on your Steam client to download Death Stranding. Save money and find the best deal.




					www.allkeyshop.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 7, 2020)

Hakura said:


> Pre-Purchase Death Stranding, 41% Off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or, as IGN calls it, The Walking Dread, lol.


----------



## jayseearr (Jul 12, 2020)

bunch of ubisoft games on sale right now. 






						Ubisoft Forward Sale - Celebrate Ubi Forward with Top Deals | Ubisoft Store
					

Official Ubisoft Forward sale page. Get the latest deals for Ubisoft Forward, exclusive game news, reveals & more!




					store.ubi.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I think GOG's Summer Sale ended (it was supposed to end on June 15th, at least)


Yes, it ended. There's going to be a back to school sale in August.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 13, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...


You beat me to it!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 16, 2020)

GMG Summer Sale


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 16, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> GMG Summer Sale
> 
> 
> Green Man Gaming



gmg has been good to me over the years. one of the more underrated websites.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> GMG Summer Sale
> 
> 
> Green Man Gaming


Thanks for posting, but there's nothing there that I really want, or to put it another way, I have the games I want (many are there on GMG) but not enough time to play them all.
Or I haven't even installed them yet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for posting, but there's nothing there that I really want, or to put it another way, I have the games I want (many are there on GMG) but not enough time to play them all.
> Or I haven't even installed them yet


Similar situation here. All of the game I would want from that sale I already have from GOG. Still, good sale!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for posting, but there's nothing there that I really want, or to put it another way, I have the games I want (many are there on GMG) but not enough time to play them all.
> Or I haven't even installed them yet



if the world ended tomorrow and i had solar panels/generator and a gaming pc. I could play my backlog for 20 years and still not be done.  LOL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> if the world ended tomorrow and i had solar panels/generator and a gaming pc. I could play my backlog for 20 years and still not be done.  LOL


I'm actually in that same boat.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi,
Micro center has a 500.us gift card drawing for personal builds going on until the end of the month and drawing August 3rd I believe

Builds : Micro Center


----------



## basco (Jul 17, 2020)

Hell let Loose Free Weekend:








						Save 33% on Hell Let Loose on Steam
					

Join the ever expanding experience of Hell Let Loose - a hardcore World War Two first person shooter with epic battles of 100 players with infantry, tanks, artillery, a dynamically shifting front line and a unique resource based RTS-inspired meta-game.




					store.steampowered.com
				




*Starting at 6pm BST / 7pm CEST today we're hosting our next Steam Free Weekend.*

The free weekend will run until 6pm BST / 7pm CEST on Monday 20th July and includes a 25% discount on the game!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 20, 2020)

Ride 3 is on sale at 70% off.








						Save 85% on RIDE 3 on Steam
					

Experience the most complete racing ever with RIDE 3! Race on different tracks all over the world, put your favourite vehicles' speed to the test and have fun by customising them with the new Livery Editor.




					store.steampowered.com
				



I've been waiting for this to go on sale as I've never played a bike racing game before and since I ride all day doing courier work...


----------



## Drone (Jul 21, 2020)

Blasphemous  

nice game



			https://www.indiegala.com/store/product/blasphemous/774361
		


nice deal -56%


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 23, 2020)

Beyond a Steel Sky released, but got lost amid the Death Stranding release.  It has a promotional release on Steam of 20% off until July 30th.  That's $27.99 in the U.S. dollars.









						Beyond a Steel Sky on Steam
					

From multi-award winning Revolution comes ‘Beyond a Steel Sky’, a groundbreaking 3D adventure thriller, set in an AI-driven future. Subvert the world, hack the systems and solve dark conspiracies to uncover the devastating truth.




					store.steampowered.com
				




No word yet on a GOG release.


----------



## Drone (Jul 23, 2020)

Humble Best of Paradox Interactive Bundle









						Humble Best of Paradox Interactive Bundle
					

Pay what you want for awesome games from Paradox Interactive and support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 23, 2020)

There are some real bargains on the Epic summer sale until 6th August.








						Summer Sale
					

The Summer Sale is now here with scorching deals up to 75% off! Ends Aug 6.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Frick (Jul 24, 2020)

Disco Elysium for €29.99 (or thereabouts) at GOG.









						Disco Elysium - The Final Cut
					

Disco Elysium - The Final Cut is the definitive edition of the groundbreaking role play




					www.gog.com
				




Bought it, haven't played it yet, but I definitely shall.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2020)

Yup, the "end of summer" sales are under way on GOG! Everyone should go visit the site!


----------



## Drone (Jul 25, 2020)

Resident Evil raffle by Fanatical


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2020)

Bethesda has a sale going on at GOG currently!









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi,
Micro center having another 500-100.00 gift card drawing for build subs August 1st - 31st
Oddly have not announced winners of the last one yet :/








						(Closed) Summer Build Showcase Contest – Enter to Win a $500 gift card!
					

Share your PC Build on our Showcase and be entered into a contest for a chance to win a $500 or $100 Micro Center gift card.




					community.microcenter.com


----------



## bubbleawsome (Aug 5, 2020)

Seems like the people who don’t have builds yet would be better serviced by a $500 microcenter gift card.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi,
Upgrades never really finished


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 6, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bethesda has a sale going on at GOG currently!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tempted by The Evil Within 2 but chickened out in the end. It's supposed to be pants-on-fire scary.
On the other hand...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Tempted by The Evil Within 2 but chickened out in the end. It's supposed to be pants-on-fire scary.
> On the other hand...


Oh go on, push yourself!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi,
Seems better than wasting 20.us on this 








						Fall Guys on Steam
					

Fall Guys is a free, cross-platform, massively multiplayer, party royale game where you and your fellow contestants compete through escalating rounds of absurd obstacle course chaos until one lucky victor remains!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 11, 2020)

Battlefields are on sale in Steam. Bought BFV for 17.99EUR 

e: I know that it's on sale at Origin too, Steam one was a little cheaper


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 12, 2020)

I still haven't finished BF1, so is BFV similar or better @Chloe Price ? I've often been tempted.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 12, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I still haven't finished BF1, so is BFV similar or better @Chloe Price ? I've often been tempted.


Downloading other sale games first which I bought... I like 1 hella lot so I hope the same as well.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 13, 2020)

Troy A Total War saga - brand new game released today, is free for the first 24 hours only as an Epic Games promotion deal for the game. After that it will be $49 on Epic and Steam at a later date.  I just claimed my free copy without issue, looks like a fun game!  If you are interested, I know most people don't use Epic Games though, just thought I'd share anyway!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 17, 2020)

Bethesda sale up to 82% Off:


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## delshay (Aug 17, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Troy A Total War saga - brand new game released today, is free for the first 24 hours only as an Epic Games promotion deal for the game. After that it will be $49 on Epic and Steam at a later date.  I just claimed my free copy without issue, looks like a fun game!  If you are interested, I know most people don't use Epic Games though, just thought I'd share anyway!



I like Epic because you can launch most games without an internet connection or using the Epic launcher. Just go to the games folder & create a new shortcut from the .exe file.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 17, 2020)

delshay said:


> I like Epic because you can launch most games without an internet connection or using the Epic launcher. Just go to the games folder & create a new shortcut from the .exe file.



steam offline mode can be a bit of a bully sometimes I have found.  so yeah this is nice that competition is embracing more open offline methods.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2020)

delshay said:


> I like Epic because you can launch most games without an internet connection or using the Epic launcher. Just go to the games folder & create a new shortcut from the .exe file.


Did not know this. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## delshay (Aug 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did not know this. Can anyone else confirm?



Most games work. If you have DLC added to the game you may not have access to the DLC. Metro Exodus for example you can play any part of the game, but it must be set-up when you login to Epic, after that use the short-cut off line.

This is why GOG GALAXY works on most Epic games, but you don't need GOG GALAXY for it to work. I set-up my games to launch from the taskbar, one click start.
EDIT: You should also be able to start the game from the start menu, I've not tried it but it should work also.



lynx29 said:


> steam offline mode can be a bit of a bully sometimes I have found.  so yeah this is nice that competition is embracing more open offline methods.



I have not found a work around for steam. But like TPU Moderator said, if steam closes, you will lose all of your games. Most of EPIC & all GOG games will continue to work if the site closes.

NOTE: You can drag the game folder to an external hard drive & play the game from different windows OS. Here i can switch from Win 10 to Win 7 with no changes to the game. This works on some games, not all.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 18, 2020)

Not much...But 6% Off on all versions.
Microsoft Flight Simulator


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 19, 2020)

Link doesn't work


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 19, 2020)

mastrdrver said:


> Link doesn't work



It works:
https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/microsoft-flight-simulator-pc/


----------



## delshay (Aug 19, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did not know this. Can anyone else confirm?



If you need help just ask. I just figured out how to backup Steam games manually & reinstall manually, but for users not very experience I recommend copying the complete Steam folder to an external drive. I know Steam does have an in-built back-up but it takes to long. My way is much faster. The reason some of my games is on an external drive is some games are not working on win 7. So here I can swap between win 7 & 10 to find what the problem is why some some games fail to start on win 7 or 10. Validating & reinstall does nothing most of the time.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 20, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> It works:
> https://www.greenmangaming.com/games/microsoft-flight-simulator-pc/



Then it's a region thing because it says it's not available in the US. Or my browser is being weird.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 21, 2020)

Here we go again. Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order is 50% off on Steam, both editions (Standard and Deluxe). Offer ends August 24th.

Save 50% on STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™ on Steam (steampowered.com)

EDIT: I'm actually wondering what's the mechanic for these sales/discounts. This game in particularly is on sale very often, nearly every month... Is the game selling really well or really bad?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Is the game selling really well or really bad?


It's on the down-swing and sales are slumping.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 22, 2020)

Rockstar sale up to 75% Off


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 26, 2020)

*Hitman (2016)* is free on Epic from tomorrow 27th August and I still have a $10 coupon, but I may wait and use it on Crysis Remastered next month, unless it turns out to be simply a lick of paint on Crytek's part.








						Hitman 2016 - HITMAN - Game of The Year Edition
					

The HITMAN - Game of The Year Edition includes: All missions & locations from the award-winning first season of HITMAN; "Patient Zero" Bonus campaign; 3 new Themed Escalation Contracts; 3 new Outfits; 3 new Weapons




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Frick (Aug 26, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> *Hitman (2016)* is free on Epic from tomorrow 27th August and I still have a $10 coupon, but I may wait and use it on Crysis Remastered next month, unless it turns out to be simply a lick of paint on Crytek's part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shadowrun too!


----------



## delshay (Aug 26, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> *Hitman (2016)* is free on Epic from tomorrow 27th August and I still have a $10 coupon, but I may wait and use it on Crysis Remastered next month, unless it turns out to be simply a lick of paint on Crytek's part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SNAP.. I also have a ten pounds left over, buying the the same game at a discount. Cryrsis Remastered  i think will also have the Vulkan API.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2020)

delshay said:


> Cryrsis Remastered i think will also have the Vulkan API.


That's the rumor..


----------



## delshay (Aug 27, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's the rumor..



This website has always being 100% correct & I can't see this changing anytime soon. Click "list of games" in the "games menu" to see all Vulkan Games. Crysis Remastered is listed. Note that some Vulkan Games are missing.






						Vulkan - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## birdie (Aug 27, 2020)

Not really a sale (just 20% off) but nevertheless:

CONTROL Ultimate Edition is now available on Steam.


________________________________________________________________________________________________________

I've personally added the entry for Crysis Remastered into Wikipedia's Vulkan article. It's been confirmed to use the Vulkan API by Digital Foundry.


----------



## delshay (Aug 28, 2020)

birdie said:


> Not really a sale (just 20% off) but nevertheless:
> 
> CONTROL Ultimate Edition is now available on Steam.
> 
> ...



Zombie Army 4 also has the Vulkan API on Windows, I have the game here.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2020)

For those interested, Wasteland 1 & 2 are currently on sale at GOG;








						Wasteland Remastered
					

Originally released in 1988, Wasteland  brought the post-apocalypse to video games and




					www.gog.com
				











						Wasteland 2 Director's Cut Digital Classic Edition
					

In addition to the above goodies, the Digital Classic Edition includes: GOG.com code for




					www.gog.com
				











						Wasteland 2 Director's Cut Digital Deluxe Edition
					

In addition to the above goodies, the Digital Deluxe Edition includes: GOG.com codes fo




					www.gog.com
				




Wasteland 3 is also now available(released 2 days ago), but isn't on sale;








						Wasteland 3
					

Following the critically acclaimed 2014 Game of the Year winner Wasteland 2, the RPG se




					www.gog.com
				











						Wasteland 3 - Deluxe Edition
					

The Wasteland 3 Digital Deluxe edition bolsters your adventure into post-apocalyptic




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 31, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> For those interested, Wasteland 1 & 2 are currently on sale at GOG;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added 3 to my library yesterday. Even not working it might be weeks/months before I get to it on my backlog, lol!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> Added 3 to my library yesterday. Even not working it might be weeks/months before I get to it on my backlog, lol!


Oh feel you there. I have a solid 2 dozen games in my GOG backlog I haven't even played yet. Will get to them though.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 3, 2020)

Crysis Remastered has finally appeared on Epic and it's going on sale on 18th September. I only hope it's going to be worth spending $$ on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Crysis Remastered has finally appeared on Epic and it's going on sale on 18th September. I only hope it's going to be worth spending $$ on.
> 
> View attachment 167589


Now we just need a GOG release...


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 10, 2020)

If you like swimming with sharks or indeed would like to be one, Depth is on sale with 70% off.








						Save 70% on Depth on Steam
					

Play as a shark or a diver in a dark aquatic world and overcome your enemies by employing cunning, teamwork, and stealth. Depth blends tension and visceral action as you team up against AI or be matched with other players in heart pounding combat.




					store.steampowered.com
				




EA Play is coming to XBox Game Pass in November *at no extra cost*. How crazy is that?








						EA Play | Xbox
					

Dive into a collection of EA’s best loved games.



					www.xbox.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2020)

Control Ultimate Edition is 20% off right now on GOG!








						Control Ultimate Edition
					

Control Ultimate Edition contains the main game and all previously released Expans




					www.gog.com


----------



## NightOfChrist (Sep 25, 2020)

Not a sale, but Metal Gear, Metal Gear Solid and Metal Gear Solid 2 are available on GOG now for $5.99 (Metal Gear) and $9.99 (MGS and MGS 2).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2020)

NightOfChrist said:


> Not a sale, but Metal Gear, Metal Gear Solid and Metal Gear Solid 2 are available on GOG now for $5.99 (Metal Gear) and $9.99 (MGS and MGS 2).


As well as the Konami Classics Collection;








						Konami Collector's Series: Castlevania & Contra
					

The Beginning of a Legend...  Return to the roots of Castlevania and Contra in one excl




					www.gog.com
				



As long as you have a gamepad, they play perfectly. Ignore the bad reviews from non-verified owners.

This just happened!








						Serious Sam 4
					

Buy Serious Sam 4 and receive 25% loyalty discount for Serious Sam: Siberian Mayhem!  S




					www.gog.com
				



It's not on sale, but it looks good! I'm gonna hit this.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 26, 2020)

WB Games 2020 Publisher Weekend
					

Save up to 80% on WB Games!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Welcome to Steam
					

The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Welcome to Steam
					

The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 29, 2020)

Best of Japan up to 83% Off


			Green Man Gaming
		


Ends Sept 30


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 2, 2020)

I've only been requesting it several years, but finally *The Talos Principle* is available on GOG, DRM-free!  It is also currently 90% off, which is $5.47 in USD.









						The Talos Principle: Gold Edition
					

As if awakening from a deep sleep, you find yourself in a strange, contradictory wo




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've only been requesting it several years, but finally *The Talos Principle* is available on GOG, DRM-free!  It is also currently 90% off, which is $5.47 in USD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an example of the community motivating a release. It's happened many times before and is certain to happen again.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've only been requesting it several years, but finally *The Talos Principle* is available on GOG, DRM-free!  It is also currently 90% off, which is $5.47 in USD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, at $5.47 I'll have to give a shot!!! 

Thanks for posting this up @rtwjunkie


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 2, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man, at $5.47 I'll have to give a shot!!!


You really should. It’s a great puzzle game.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 2, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You really should. It’s a great puzzle game.



Yeppers, I grabbed it at that price!!!!!


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 5, 2020)

Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				



Overlord pack for 1$.
I will have to replay them some day, i had a lot of lolz while playing I and II a few years ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2020)

The GOG anniversary sale is going on!








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Frick (Oct 5, 2020)

Euro Truck Simulator 2 sale on Steam! The DLCs are like €6 each. Well worth it if you're into the game, which you should be.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 6, 2020)

And wow, if you lost or haven't played Unreal Tournament 2004, it's on sale right now on GOG for $1.99!!!!









						Unreal Tournament 2004 Editor's Choice Edition
					

Unreal Tournament 2004 offers up the kill-or-be-killed experience of gladiatorial comba




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 6, 2020)

Frick said:


> Euro Truck Simulator 2 sale on Steam! The DLCs are like €6 each. Well worth it if you're into the game, which you should be.


I've never played a truck sim, until now. I had just enough shekels in my Steam wallet after selling a few trading cards, so thanks for the tip. It looks very relaxing.
Now to figure out what to do with these two Epic coupons before the end of the month, especially now that I have GamePass. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 7, 2020)

> It looks very relaxing.


It is relaxing. You can even play your own music on the trucks radio station which is a big +.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 7, 2020)

Dead Space Franchise Sale
					

Dead Space Franchise Sale




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Darksiders Blades & Whip Franchise Pack
					

Darksiders Blades & Whip Franchise Pack includes: Darksiders Warmastered Edition Darksi




					www.gog.com


----------



## basco (Oct 7, 2020)

if ya like Coop games i really recommend Dead space 3


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 9, 2020)

SEGA's 60th Anniversary comes with a bunch of titles on sale, from many franchises, like Yakuza, Persona, Total War Warhammer, Sonic, Company of Heroes, etc. 

https://store.steampowered.com/curator/36333614/sale/SEGA60th

As far as I checked, the sale seems to end on October 19th.


----------



## Testsubject01 (Oct 10, 2020)

Total War Warhammer I : 14,99€ + DLC: 39,93€ = 54,92€
Total War Warhammer II: 20,39€ + DLC: 51,08€ = 71,47€
Grand total: 126,39€ with discounts of -33% to -75% on the items.

Its a good game series, although it is 4 years old by now.
But boy! Even on such a sale that pricing still stings.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 15, 2020)

Need For Speed franchise on sale at Steam with up to 75% discounts.








						Racing Sale
					

Racing Sale




					store.steampowered.com
				



The I realised that EA Play is coming to Game Pass PC on 10th November at no extra cost and NFS will be included, so I'm holding till then


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 15, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Need For Speed franchise on sale at Steam with up to 75% discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now on Steam EA play is $29.99 CAD for a 1 year sub. I already started played NFS Heat and am downloading Dragon Age Inquisition right now.


----------



## delshay (Oct 15, 2020)

If you own the original Observer, you can get upto 90% off "Observer: System Redux" if you preorder before 11.10.2020 on EPIC website. You should see the extra 80% discount at checkout "for those that have the original game", so check before you buy.

NOTE: Original Observer was given away free by EPIC, so some user(s) will have this.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 15, 2020)

delshay said:


> If you own the original Observer, you can get upto 90% off "Observer: System Redux" if you preorder before 11.10.2020 on EPIC website. You should see the extra 80% discount at checkout "for those that have the original game", so check before you buy.
> 
> NOTE: Original Observer was given away free by EPIC, so some user(s) will have this.



nice find. I was looking for a discount on steam like this since i own observer on steam and on epic and there was no such discount.  great find mate


----------



## delshay (Oct 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> nice find. I was looking for a discount on steam like this since i own observer on steam and on epic and there was no such discount.  great find mate



Just to prove my point, I just bought this game. It cost me £4.79

Here you go


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 16, 2020)

delshay said:


> Just to prove my point, I just bought this game. It cost me £4.79
> 
> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 171948


Looks an awful lot like Deus Ex on LSD... What's the gameplay like?


----------



## delshay (Oct 16, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Looks an awful lot like Deus Ex on LSD... What's the gameplay like?



Game get's released next month, I pre-ordered (see Epic website).


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 16, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Looks an awful lot like Deus Ex on LSD... What's the gameplay like?



I played the original Observer and its basically cyberpunk in a classical sense with a bit of horror thematic, I found it to be quite fun, I never finished it though as I was busy with grad school at the time. 



delshay said:


> Just to prove my point, I just bought this game. It cost me £4.79
> 
> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 171948



No need to prove your point, I already grabbed it.  $6 is a steal for this. Really looking forward to it. Shame on Steam for not matching it for previous owners. I am just fine with EGS at this point, who gives a damn, I'm just a gamer guy.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 16, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> Looks an awful lot like Deus Ex on LSD... What's the gameplay like?


It’s mostly an adventure game in first person (IIRC) set in a cyberpunk world. Very narrative and story heavy with puzzles. And hey, you get lots of Rutger Hauer. It was one of his last roles, and a role he talked about really enjoying.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Need For Speed franchise on sale at Steam with up to 75% discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kapone32 said:


> Right now on Steam EA play is $29.99 CAD for a 1 year sub. I already started played NFS Heat and am downloading Dragon Age Inquisition right now.


The thing is, with GamePass & EAPlay, you don't own the games, you're just renting them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 16, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s mostly an adventure game in first person (IIRC) set in a cyberpunk world. Very narrative and story heavy with puzzles. And hey, you get lots of Rutger Hauer. It was one of his last roles, and a role he talked about really enjoying.



Yeah, and imo from what I remember playing it was actually very innovative game. very cool atmosphere and scenery. creative. too many games these days are re-hashed and bore me.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 16, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




_Please post your own comments with links, images, videos as per the TPU Forum Guidelines. Thanks! - TPU Moderation_


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2020)

stellaris








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 22, 2020)

Fanatical has Dirt Rally for $1,09


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thought about posting it in the Free games section but since it's free only for a limited time this might be the more appropriate place to leave this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

Devon68 said:


> Thought about posting it in the Free games section but since it's free only for a limited time this might be the more appropriate place to leave this.
> View attachment 172931


Free is free, even if for a limited time. Post it there too!


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> The thing is, with GamePass & EAPlay, you don't own the games, you're just renting them.


Where I live, Game Pass is around $2.50 per month, so from a cashflow point of view it's a pretty good deal and there's always the option to buy at a discounted price should I decide to pull out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Where I live, Game Pass is around $2.50 per month, so from a cashflow point of view it's a pretty good deal and there's always the option to buy at a discounted price should I decide to pull out.


Interesting. Argentina gets a lot of things very inexpensively.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2020)

The Outer Worlds is on GOG as of today. Its release price is 50% off, so currently $29.99.








						The Outer Worlds
					

The Outer Worlds Expansion Pass is available here  The Outer Worlds is an award-winnin




					www.gog.com
				





Unfortunately, the DLC is not included. The expansion pass is released as well, but at normal price of $24.99.








						The Outer Worlds Expansion Pass
					

The Outer Worlds is available here  The Outer Worlds Expansion Pass includes two story




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> The Outer Worlds is on GOG as of today. Its release price is 50% off, so currently $29.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been waiting for this one! I don't mind the expansion being sold separately. Seems a fair price for both!


----------



## Frick (Oct 23, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Been waiting for this one! I don't mind the expansion being sold separately. Seems a fair price for both!



I got it at a sale and I had a coupon so I paid ~€20, which was fine. 30 currency is also ok, but personally I probably wouldn't want to get it at much more than that.

EDIT: Started writing a review on Gog and hit the 2000 character limit in the second paragraph. Blerg.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2020)

The weekly sale has a few very good deals on, the first two Metro games and the Fallout series are on sale;








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 23, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> The Outer Worlds is on GOG as of today. Its release price is 50% off, so currently $29.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any opinions on the game? Some say the second half is a let down.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 23, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Any opinions on the game? Some say the second half is a let down.


The maps are small, and some of it can get a little repetitive at times.  And it is a little light on the RPG aspect. However, I enjoyed it very much. It was just fun. The majority of the game is exploring former human civilization. Which is a post apocalyptic feature that I love.  I like poking around where humans once lived. The combat with creatures feels pretty fluid.  Rare for Obsidian, there were few bugs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 29, 2020)

GOG has a sale going on;








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				



It's on for the next 3 days!


----------



## Frick (Oct 31, 2020)

No Mans Sky for ~€27 on Steam.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2020)

Halloween sale upto 83% Off


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 3, 2020)

pikusto said:


> I had never heard of this website either, I think it is very good because it compares the prices of official stores, although there are many more unofficial stores that have better prices. You know about the existence of other comparators, like DLcmpare alleyshop and gocdkeys... These three not only compare you the official stores, but also compare prices of the independent stores... Very useful


Cheap shark was recommended to me by my nephew and is great for popular games. The best is still Humble Choice though because there is no way to curate the amount of Games that are available on PC yourself. As an example this month's headline is Tropico 6 but I got a Game called Shadows Awakening that is a nice Arpg that I am absolutely enjoying.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2020)

__





						Best of Platinum Collection 2022 | Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 174754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some decent discounts.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 13, 2020)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						The Steam Fighting Game Sale
					

The Steam Fighting Game Sale




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Steam Franchise: Age of Empires Franchise
					

Since the first release in 1997, Age of Empires has established itself as one of the longest running real-time strategy series in existence.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 13, 2020)

For US only:

Win a Falconeer Gaming PC - between PC Gamer and Falcon NW 









						Win an ultra high-end Falconeer-themed gaming PC
					

Here's a chance to win a very powerful PC with a custom Falconeer case design.




					www.pcgamer.com
				






> AMD Ryzen 5900X 12-Core CPU
> NVIDIA RTX 3080 Founders Edition with 10GB GDDR6X
> 2 TB Seagate Firecuda 520 PCIe Gen 4 storage
> Asetek Liquid cooling
> ...



It will ask for a secret code - SECR3TFALCON33R


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow, didn't even realize Falcon Northwest was still around.


----------



## Frick (Nov 20, 2020)

Elite Dangerous free on Epic.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 20, 2020)

Frick said:


> Elite Dangerous free on Epic.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 23, 2020)

*EA Origin* have a big *Black Friday* sale with up to 75% off until 1st December.
I grabbed Mirror's Edge for $4.99.
Worth checking out...








						PC Games and Computer Video Games for Download - Electronic Arts
					

Explore PC video games available for download right now. Electronic Arts is a leading publisher of games for the PC, consoles, and mobile.




					www.origin.com


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 23, 2020)

Frick said:


> Elite Dangerous free on Epic.


How does Epic do it? GTA 5, Total War Troy, For Honor, Hitman and Civ 6 are just a few of the absolute Gems that Epic have given us for free. It actually makes the prospect of a Gaming PC much more viable in 2020 as customers know that between Epic and Humble Choice you can get a nice library pretty quickly for the cost of 2 AAA Games.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 23, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> How does Epic do it? GTA 5, Total War Troy, For Honor, Hitman and Civ 6 are just a few of the absolute Gems that Epic have given us for free. It actually makes the prospect of a Gaming PC much more viable in 2020 as customers know that between Epic and Humble Choice you can get a nice library pretty quickly for the cost of 2 AAA Games.


nah. it's promo deal.
they have new expansion coming "early 2021" so frontier is trying to increase player base as much as possible in order to increase sale chances.
game is sold for 6y and has been crowdfunded so they can afford to giveaway some free copies.


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 23, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/FreeGameFindings/comments/jzhix5


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2020)

This just happened!!








						Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition
					

EARTH IS OURS NO MORE  Experience Aloy’s entire legendary quest to unravel the mysteries




					www.gog.com
				








Little bit of *HELL YEAH!!*

Comes out tomorrow it would seem!

This one is also coming soon and looks cool!








						BIOMUTANT
					

BIOMUTANT® is an open-world, post-apocalyptic Kung-Fu fable RPG, with a unique martial




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> This just happened!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didnt notice the announcement thread I made last week, I guess...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You didnt notice the announcement thread I made last week, I guess...
> 
> I figured only one person was interested.



I think we noticed it (I did anyway), just didn't comment. Also, this is just another good reminder some people have this on their watch thread


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 24, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> You didnt notice the announcement thread I made last week, I guess...


Wait, did you hit that? Yeah, thinking I missed it...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, did you hit that? Yeah, thinking I missed it...



It doesn't really matter though, a lot of people rely on long time threads on their watch list to keep up with the latest stuff and don't browse new threads. So it was still a helpful contribution imo


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 24, 2020)

iM REPLYING cause idk how else to subscire the threads


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 24, 2020)

Isaac` said:


> iM REPLYING cause idk how else to subscire the threads


There's a watch button on the top of the thread in the right corner.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> It doesn't really matter though, a lot of people rely on long time threads on their watch list to keep up with the latest stuff and don't browse new threads. So it was still a helpful contribution imo


I agree with you generally. The only thing is, it’s a sale thread, and until release, we have no idea if it will be on sale.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 24, 2020)

rtwjunkie said:


> I agree with you generally. The only thing is, it’s a sale thread, and until release, we have no idea if it will be on sale.


Please allow me to answer that;








						Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition
					

EARTH IS OURS NO MORE  Experience Aloy’s entire legendary quest to unravel the mysteries




					www.gog.com
				



It's not ON sale, but it's available FOR sale! YAY!! Been waiting for this. $50 well spent!


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 24, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Please allow me to answer that;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or has GTA5 made Console exclusives a moot point for PC owners. I mean GOG, DRM free (as we all wax nostalgic)? I really wanted Valhalla on the weekend but I will be using my budget to get this tomorrow. Gives me something I wanted to play before CP2077 anyway.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 24, 2020)

The original Titanfall is now available on Steam
					

The original Titanfall (Deluxe Edition) joins Titanfall 2 on Steam




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition on Steam
					

The Definitive Edition of the critically acclaimed, award winning open-world action adventure, reworked, rebuilt and re-mastered for the new generation. With all previously available DLC included and a wealth of tech and visual improvements, Hong Kong has never felt so alive.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Hearts of Iron IV on Steam
					

Victory is at your fingertips! Your ability to lead your nation is your supreme weapon, the strategy game Hearts of Iron IV lets you take command of any nation in World War II; the most engaging conflict in world history.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> The original Titanfall is now available on Steam
> 
> 
> The original Titanfall (Deluxe Edition) joins Titanfall 2 on Steam
> ...



I recommend sleeping dogs.  that game is way underrated imo.  very fun.


----------



## delshay (Nov 24, 2020)

Coming soon to EPIC...

Coming (Very) Soon: Black Friday Sale 2020! (epicgames.com)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> a lot of people rely on long time threads on their watch list to keep up with the latest stuff and don't browse new threads.


Question: why? If that is how it’s going to be, then why even be part of a forum? How would anybody get help for a problem? How would anyone benefit from shared knowledge?  

How would YOU for instance ever get help? According to that line of thinking, of only visiting subscribed threads, none of those things would happen.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 24, 2020)

Let's keep discussions not about Current Sales, Bundles, Giveaways out of here please. If you guys want to open up a different topic in Comments & Feedback to discuss this, hash it out, maybe even propose a change, please do so. But let's not bog this topic down with that content.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 24, 2020)

If you don't have it, Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition is on sale at GOG right now for 50% off ($9.99 USD).









						Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition
					

Icewind Dale: Enhanced Edition includes the classic Icewind Dale Complete.  Evil stirs be




					www.gog.com


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 25, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I recommend sleeping dogs.  that game is way underrated imo.  very fun.


I totally enjoyed this Game felt like being in a John Woo movie and really reminded me of the Young and Dangerous series of movies.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 25, 2020)

Drakensang, the 2009 German RPG, based on the Dark Eye tabletop game, is now available on GOG.  For a short time you can pick it up 75% off at $2.99 USD. 









						Drakensang
					

Drakensang is a third-person party-based RPG based on the pen & paper role-play rules of




					www.gog.com
				




Fallout 3 is currently on sale as well, 70% off ($5.99 USD).









						Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
					

Prepare for the Future™ With Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition, experience the most ac




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 25, 2020)

Welcome to Steam
					

The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (Nov 26, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Welcome to Steam
> 
> 
> The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.
> ...



Yeah, Doom Eternal has come down in price. I paid more than this a few months back.

Save 67% on DOOM Eternal on Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 26, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Is it just me or has GTA5 made Console exclusives a moot point for PC owners. I mean GOG, DRM free (as we all wax nostalgic)? I really wanted Valhalla on the weekend but I will be using my budget to get this tomorrow. Gives me something I wanted to play before CP2077 anyway.


Well it's Thursday. After waiting for the 67+ GB of data to download I finally got a chance to play this. On a 4K screen this Game is absolutely beautiful. The opening video is extremely high quality. I am working so I can really get into how I want to (It's not Friday) so I will leave it for now but I don't have to pickup my daughter from daycare so I can jump in right at 2:01 Eastern Time. One thing I love about GOG is how Games just seem to load and run like butter.



delshay said:


> Yeah, Doom Eternal has come down in price. I paid more than this a few months back.
> 
> Save 67% on DOOM Eternal on Steam (steampowered.com)


It wasn't even available on Steam when I launched.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 27, 2020)

black friday sale on https://www.gog.com









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 28, 2020)

Guys just a heads up if you are getting Mud runner from the Epic games store








						MudRunner | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play MudRunner at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



dont forget to scroll down and get the three DLC's that are also free.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2020)

Grabbed my grandson this Valve Complete Pack:

https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/232/Valve_Complete_Pack/

$13.14 for 20 games. Some great titles in this.

If you know someone that is just starting to get into PC gaming, this is a great value!


----------



## HD64G (Nov 29, 2020)

A great discount on a very nice game: https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/f...019+Legends+Edition+-+Nov+20&utm_medium=email


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 9, 2020)

Rebel Galaxy: Outlaw has finally joined it's older sibling on GOG. Currently 33% off as a release sale.









						Rebel Galaxy Outlaw
					

Out of cash, out of luck, out on the fringe. Juno Markev has a killer to tail, a debt t




					www.gog.com


----------



## Frick (Dec 11, 2020)

Pillars of Eternity (with DLC) and Tyranny (with DLC) free on Epic.









						Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Pillars of Eternity - Definitive Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Tyranny - Gold Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tyranny - Gold Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Wan Ya (Dec 16, 2020)

Guildwars2 including both addons for about 15€ with code HOLIDAY50 (till 24.12.)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338846498511974402


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

Wan Ya said:


> Guildwars2 including both addons for about 15€ with code HOLIDAY50 (till 24.12.)
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338846498511974402


Got a non-Twitter link?


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 16, 2020)

https://buy.guildwars2.com/store/gw2/en_IE/html/pbPage.pathoffire/themeID.4785548100


----------



## pigulici (Dec 16, 2020)

Winter Sale on gog.com + giveaway








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Winter Sale on gog.com + giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something in that sale I thought I would mention because it is new to GOG.  After 6 months or so, Wolfenstein 2 is now available on GOG for 60% off ($23.99).








						Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus Digital Deluxe Edition
					

Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus Digital Deluxe Edition includes:  Wolfenstein II: The




					www.gog.com
				




*by “6 months” I meant since the last Wolfensteins made it to GOG.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

pigulici said:


> Winter Sale on gog.com + giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rtwjunkie said:


> Something in that sale I thought I would mention because it is new to GOG.  After 6 months or so, Wolfenstein 2 is now available on GOG for 60% off ($23.99).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ninja'd! I was about to post both of these! Good Grief is this a hellofva December on GOG!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 16, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ninja'd! I was about to post both of these! Good Grief is this a hellofva December on GOG!


Yes it is! Heck, the last few months have been great.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 17, 2020)

Resident Evil 3 is 67% off on Steam and I'm very tempted...








						Save 75% on Resident Evil 3 on Steam
					

Jill Valentine is one of the last remaining people in Raccoon City to witness the atrocities Umbrella performed. To stop her, Umbrella unleashes their ultimate secret weapon: Nemesis! Also includes Resident Evil Resistance, a new 1 vs 4 online multiplayer game set in the Resident Evil universe.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 19, 2020)

15 days of free games at Epic!








						The Epic Games Store Holiday Sale is back on December 17, bringing you the gift of great discounts and 15 Days of FREE Games!
					

The Epic Games Store Holiday Sale is coming soon! Enjoy deals up to 75% off and 15 Days of Free Games starting December 17.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2020)

The Long Dark is today's free epic game... actually been wanting this... so that is cool. lol


----------



## Frick (Dec 19, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> The Long Dark is today's free epic game... actually been wanting this... so that is cool. lol



Yeah it's a really good game. Story mode isn't complete yet but just playing it in survival mode is pretty great. They've managed to capture the feeling of cold very well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> 15 days of free games at Epic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cities Skylines is in there. Such an excellent game! And free, hell yes! Thank You!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2020)

Folks, this December on GOG just got even better! For those of you who fondly remember and played this series, behold: The Heretic Collection on GOG!!








						Heretic + Hexen Collection
					

Heretic + Hexen Collection includes:    Heretic: Shadow of the Serpent Riders HeXen: Be




					www.gog.com
				




Didn't see this coming. Even though I already own them on Steam(which until now was the only place to buy them), I'm sooo spending the $3 to get the GOG versions! Hell yeah!! Time to update GZDoom...


----------



## xu^ (Dec 21, 2020)

Alien Isolation free on Epic games now, for 24hrs


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 21, 2020)

xubidoo said:


> Alien Isolation free on Epic games now, for 24hrs


I grabbed it, even though I already have it on Steam. One of the best games I've ever played.








						Alien: Isolation | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Alien: Isolation at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 21, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I grabbed it, even though I already have it on Steam. One of the best games I've ever played.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can never have too many copies!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I grabbed it, even though I already have it on Steam. One of the best games I've ever played.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, except I didn't already have it. I am going to get the DLC packs though as they look really good!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Same here, except I didn't already have it. I am going to get the DLC packs though as they look really good!


OH you magnificent bastard! I DO NOT have those on Steam Well I got the Ripley one but there system is being pisty and I want Safe Haven the last one isn't really my style


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 22, 2020)

GET AN EXTRA 21% OFF WITH THE CODE *WELCOME2021*





						Winter Sale
					

Ubisoft Official Store




					store.ubi.com


----------



## xu^ (Dec 22, 2020)

Epic Games Store - Free now -
*Metro: 2033 Redux









						Metro 2033 Redux | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Metro 2033 Redux at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				



*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> OH you magnificent bastard! I DO NOT have those on Steam Well I got the Ripley one but there system is being pisty and I want Safe Haven the last one isn't really my style


They're dead cheap too, compared to the Steam pricing anyway..



xubidoo said:


> Epic Games Store - Free now -
> *Metro: 2033 Redux
> 
> 
> ...


If I didn't already have it on GOG, I might grab this. The Epic version does run DRM free from what I understand!


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 23, 2020)

Tropico 5 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tropico 5 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## xu^ (Dec 24, 2020)

Free now - Inside









						INSIDE | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play INSIDE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				




Not one im interested in, but someone may want it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2020)

xubidoo said:


> Free now - Inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should get it, it is really a hidden gem of ingenuity. 9/10 game, I bought it when it first came out, cause I was a fan of Limbo the first game that developer made.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 25, 2020)

Darkest Dungeon®
					

Darkest Dungeon® is a challenging gothic roguelike turn-based RPG about the psychological stresses of adventuring. Recruit, train, and lead a team of flawed heroes against unimaginable horrors, stress, famine, disease, and the ever-encroaching dark.




					www.epicgames.com
				











						Darkest Dungeon®: The Musketeer for Free - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Darkest Dungeon®: The Musketeer for FREE at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and play today!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## mx62 (Dec 26, 2020)

My Time At Portia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play My Time At Portia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2020)

Whatever you do, make sure you don't miss out on the 31st, Jurassic World Evolution looks awesome... was going to buy it but since they are giving it for free on 31st sure why not lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2020)

mx62 said:


> My Time At Portia | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play My Time At Portia at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...


Looks like a version of StarDew Valley in 3D. That's not a bad thing, just the impression I got from the video on that page. It's from Team17, so it's got to be decent at the very least.
EDIT; Grabbed it, seems interesting.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Looks like a version of StarDew Valley in 3D. That's not a bad thing, just the impression I got from the video on that page. It's from Team17, so it's got to be decent at the very least.
> EDIT; Grabbed it, seems interesting.



if you want stardew valley in 3d you want this instead:









						STORY OF SEASONS: Friends of Mineral Town on Steam
					

Experience the joys of life on the farm in this reimagining of a timeless STORY OF SEASONS classic!




					store.steampowered.com
				




it's a bit to expensive still, but I intend to get it someday.  I want to love stardew valley so much, but since I loved harvest moon on n64 and ps1... going to worse graphic system imo just ruined stardew for me... I mean stardew literally copied and pasted back to nature in a lot of ways... and was a visual downgrade from ps1 days... so eh i dunno to each their own.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 27, 2020)

Night in the Woods | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Night in the Woods at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 27, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Night in the Woods | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Night in the Woods at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...




this is a great game... 9/10


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 28, 2020)

The first Total War Warhammer at 12 $/Euros








						Total War™: WARHAMMER® | Steam PC Game
					

This is the greatest franchise marriage of all time. Total War...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 31, 2020)

Still one of my favourite games and it's 60% off on GOG.








						Return to Castle Wolfenstein
					

Originally released in 2001, Return to Castle Wolfenstein is an action/horror first-per




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Still one of my favourite games and it's 60% off on GOG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right there with you! And it has several very impressive and cool mods. RealRCTW is my fav..


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 31, 2020)

Jurassic World Evolution | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Jurassic World Evolution at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 31, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Jurassic World Evolution | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
> 
> 
> Download and play Jurassic World Evolution at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!
> ...




just grabbed, this is the one i was waiting for to be free.  so awesome


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> just grabbed, this is the one i was waiting for to be free.  so awesome


I bought it cheap ages ago. It’s a great game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm tempted by Watch Dogs Legion at 33% off ($34.02), especially since Epic keeps reminding me that I have a $10 coupon expiring on 7th January.
I like the London setting and the accents, but I've heard it's a demanding game, graphically. Many also say that it's Ubi ramming their political agenda down our throats, but I'd hold my beer on that one even though Ubi do like to cater to the woke element out there.
Decisions, decisions.








						Watch Dogs: Legion Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Watch Dogs: Legion Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 5, 2021)

New Year Bundle, 10 games at 4,99






						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 7, 2021)

Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice
					

From the makers of Heavenly Sword, Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, and DmC: Devil Ma




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 17, 2021)

*Deus Ex GOTY Edition* is only $0.35 on GOG. Too good to pass up, even though I still have the CD gathering dust somewhere 
Might be worth modding too.








						Deus Ex™ GOTY Edition
					

Deus Ex: Revision, a mod which drastically overhauls the FPS/RPG masterpiece while prese




					www.gog.com
				











						Deus Ex Revision
					

Deus Ex: Revision is a community-made overhaul of the 2000 classic. It features new envir




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 18, 2021)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 22, 2021)

Resident Evil Franchise Sale
					

Resident Evil Franchise Sale:  Save on Resident Evil 3 and other great Resident Evil titles from January 21, 2021 to January 25, 2021, 10AM.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Resident Evil Franchise Weekend Sale on Steam

RE2 is 60% off, RE3 is 67% off and a few other titles had their prices slashed too.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2021)

Up to 92% off


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 22, 2021)

EA STAR WARS™ TRIPLE BUNDLE
					

Get three critically acclaimed games with the EA STAR WARS™ Triple Bundle, which includes  STAR WARS™: Squadrons, STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™ Deluxe Edition, and STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ II: Celebration Edition.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 22, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> EA STAR WARS™ TRIPLE BUNDLE
> 
> 
> Get three critically acclaimed games with the EA STAR WARS™ Triple Bundle, which includes  STAR WARS™: Squadrons, STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™ Deluxe Edition, and STAR WARS™ Battlefront™ II: Celebration Edition.
> ...


That's pretty generous of EA, three games for $50.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 22, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> That's pretty generous of EA, three games for $50.



I paid $29.99 for the 1 year EA pass on Christmas.  great deal imo.  already beat jedi fallen order, so technically that pass already paid for itself. and i still got 11 months to go and a bunch of other games that look interesting.  this is a great business model imo.  makes gaming so much accessible.  Microsoft deserves credit for bringing this model to the industry imo, their game pass is also an excellent deal at 10 a month.  I'm not currently subbed to that, but when I was I was very impressed with it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 23, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> That's pretty generous of EA, three games for $50.


EA's not doing that well right now. It's a bit of a cash-grab.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> EA's not doing that well right now. It's a bit of a cash-grab.



the EA Play 1 year thing is cash grab too to stay financially solvent is my guess, I knew that going in to it, pretty great deal still imo. about 10 games I want to play, and i get 10 hr demo time on Squadrons, which is really all I need to get my enjoyment


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 23, 2021)

Amplified 2021: Turning Endless Day up to 11
					

Hey all, The new year has rolled around, and that means it is time again at last! “Time? Time for what?” some of you might ask, especially those who joined us over the past few months to talk about or maybe even try out Humankind. The answer is simple: Amplitude’s birthday! Every year in...




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 23, 2021)

PSA (just in case it's not widely known): GOG offers exclusive discounts to their newsletter subscribers.




The codes are not redeemable by anyone else, though.



Note: the codes shown here are all expired, by the way. Don't bother trying to use them lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I knew that going in to it, pretty great deal still imo.


And that's a good point. The down side is that you don't own those games. You're renting them. If you don't care about owning your games then yeah, it's an incredible deal for certain.



windwhirl said:


> Note: the codes shown here are all expired, by the way. Don't bother trying to use them lol


You know some dim-wit is going to try... LOL!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that's a good point. The down side is that you don't own those games. You're renting them. If you don't care about owning your games then yeah, it's an incredible deal for certain.
> 
> 
> You know some dim-wit is going to try... LOL!



I don't care about owning, most games I play are single player stories, and who the hell has the free time to replay games. I sure don't. I plan to have a family soon too, so even less so coming up. So I finished Jedi Fallen order and I have no intention of playing it again even though I liked it a lot, there will be other games in future I want to play, and also I have a huge backlog I still want to finish. So it's all good.

If you have more free time and plan to replay or its a game you truly truly love and its a part of your existence, like nostalgia days of ps1 and ps2 for me, yeah there are a couple games from that era I like to own on disc even though I will never play again. I understand that kind of stuff.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> and who the hell has the free time to replay games.


When you love a game, you take the time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> When you love a game, you take the time.




what are your top 3 or 5 of all time? just curious


----------



## authorized (Jan 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> When you love a game, you take the time.


Sometimes it's a matter of personality, some people just don't like replaying games, rewatching movies or rereading books. It either bores them when they already know the story or they feel like they're wasting their time and only crave new experiences.


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2021)

Disco Elysium sale on GOG. It lives up to the hype.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what are your top 3 or 5 of all time? just curious


Any system or just PC?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Any system or just PC?




any system - just what you enjoyed replaying the most.


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> any system - just what you enjoyed replaying the most.



Are you asking for a top five list of [any game] or a top five list of [game _completed_ more than once] or a top five list of [game maybe completed but maybe not but played many hours]? I mean I've never fully completed all the campaigns in Heroes of Might and Magic 3 with the expansions but it's definitely on a top five list. I've never *completed* Rimworld (launch the ship) but I have hundreds of hours in it. I have probably only completed Deus Ex twice but can't count the number of times I've played ir pretty far. And I've finished the "campaign" in Crimsonland a bunch of times, but versions. And are we counting stuff like New Game+ sime games have, meaning you basically play the game again but with carry over skills and stuff and it's harder?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 25, 2021)

Frick said:


> Are you asking for a top five list of [any game] or a top five list of [game completed more than once] or a top five list of [game maybe completed but maybe not but played many hours]? I mean I've never fully completed all the campaigns in Heroes of Might and Magic 3 with the expansions but it's definitely on a top five list. I've never *completed* Rimworld (launch the ship) but I have hundreds of hours in it. I have probably only completed Deus Ex twice but can't count the number of times I've played ir pretty far. And are we counting stuff like New Game+ sime games have, meaning you basically play the game again but with carry over skills and stuff and it's harder?



i was mainly just curious about any game whether finished or not what you enjoy replaying the most, nostalgia aside.  but we are starting to get off topic lol so i dunno


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2021)

Secret Of Mana(SNES), Crystalis(NES), Super Metroid(SNES), Command & Conquer 3(PC), Legend Of Zelda 1(NES). That list doth go on... and on...



lynx29 said:


> but we are starting to get off topic lol so i dunno


We are getting a bit off-topic so let's continue this topic here;








						What games do you enjoy replaying?
					

Continued from another thread;  i was mainly just curious about any game whether finished or not what you enjoy replaying the most, nostalgia aside.  but we are starting to get off topic lol so i dunno  Secret Of Mana(SNES), Crystalis(NES), Super Metroid(SNES), Command & Conquer 3(PC), Legend Of...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Frick (Jan 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i was mainly just curious about any game whether finished or not what you enjoy replaying the most, nostalgia aside.  but we are starting to get off topic lol so i dunno


With some games it's a hard question. Crimsonland is just a mindless shooter, but it's such a pure experience I still love playing it, trying to beat my own high score, but I wouldn't say I' replaying it. Building cities in a Simcity game, does that count as replaying it? And if the game is substansially different depending on how you play, does "finishing" mean playing through the story (if any) or does it mean seeing everything the game has to offer? I assume you mean "playing through a story driven game more than once" and id the game is just purely story (say Call of Duty campaigns) then no, I probably wouldn't play them again. But OTOH the first time I played Fallout New Vegas I did so pretty comprehensively, but I'm like 30h in a new game now and I'm thoroughly enjoying it again. I've finished The Curse of Monkey Island a whole bunch of times. Some games are just nice experiences. Some movies are too, as are some books. And if the game/movie/book is good enough you will even discover new things each time you go through them (but I admit games is lagging in that regard IMO).


----------



## ne6togadno (Jan 28, 2021)

Ubisoft Publisher Sale
					

Enjoy big savings on top Ubisoft games. Ends Feb 11th.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 31, 2021)

Ori and the Will of the Wisps on Steam
					

Play the critically acclaimed masterpiece. Embark on a new journey in a vast, exotic world where you’ll encounter towering enemies and challenging puzzles on your quest to unravel Ori’s destiny.




					store.steampowered.com
				




cheapest it has ever been, ori and will o the wisps for 9 bucks.  i paid 30 on launch, its 10/10  game.  i'd recommend watching a story summary of first game, as its not as polished as second.

@R-T-B  if you have no played this on your OLED monitor... you are missing out. this is about the most gorgeous game there is for an OLED panel


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2021)

Currently on sale;








						The Saboteur™
					

Pandemic Studios invites you to experience the ultimate open-world action/adventure - a




					www.gog.com
				



It is a badass adventure and a steal for $5! One of the best efforts that ever came out of Pandemic Studios(if it still existed it would be a wildly ironic name currently)!


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2021)

For the King and Metro Last Light Redux free on Epic.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 7, 2021)

*Need For Speed: Heat* is 67% off at the moment on Origin, so I snapped it up.








						Need for Speed™ Heat – Street Racing Video Game – Official EA Site
					

Hustle by day and risk it all at night in Need for Speed™ Heat, a thrilling street race experience that pits you against a city’s rogue police force.




					www.origin.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 8, 2021)

FFXIV story quests, looking forward to EndWalker expansion this Fall.  Hoping the new melee class is something unique no one has ever heard of, want something new to try.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 9, 2021)

Here we go again:









						STAR WARS Jedi: Fallen Order™ on Steam
					

A galaxy-spanning adventure awaits in Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order, a 3rd person action-adventure title from Respawn. An abandoned Padawan must complete his training, develop new powerful Force abilities, and master the art of the lightsaber - all while staying one step ahead of the Empire.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order 50% off on Steam, for the "normal" edition. The Deluxe one has no discount.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 9, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Here we go again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just beat this game recently and highly recommend it. I had a lot of fun. Got lost a couple of times, but nothing a walkthrough guide couldn't fix.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 9, 2021)

Currently 80% off








						Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus Digital Deluxe Edition
					

Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus Digital Deluxe Edition includes:  Wolfenstein II: The




					www.gog.com
				



$12

70% off,








						Prey: Digital Deluxe Edition
					

Prey is a first-person sci-fi action game from Arkane Studios, the award-winning creators




					www.gog.com
				



Also $12

70% off,








						Wolfenstein: The Two Pack
					

Please note that this pack contains both Wolfenstein: The New Order and Wolfenstein: Th




					www.gog.com
				



$9

60% off,








						Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
					

Prepare for the Future™ With Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition, experience the most ac




					www.gog.com
				



$8

50% off,








						Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition
					

With the Ultimate Edition, Bethesda Softworks offers you the chance to double-down and g




					www.gog.com
				



$10

All exceptional deals!

For a list of all titles currently on sale;




__





						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 10, 2021)

It's not a game... But it's free though
Free eLearning course - Python Foundations​








						Free eLearning course - Python Foundations | Zenva eLearning | Fanatical
					

Start your journey into programming with Python – a popular,...




					www.fanatical.com
				




About this product​Start your journey into programming with Python – a popular, in-demand language for data science, computer vision, and machine learning.
Python is a high-level, general-purpose language with an emphasis on readability and extensibility. Due to its flexible nature, it is used across several sectors of the development industry, from bulk mathematical calculations, to web and mobile backends, and even for running various scripts and apps for desktops. Its versatility provides developers with a robust skill-set that can be adapted to numerous projects, making it a highly desirable language to pursue regardless of where you wind up.
Whether your goals are to create simple applications to swap faces, automate meticulous tasks, or develop advanced algorithms to visualize and manage data, this course will provide you with the foundations needed to get started with the language so you can start building your own projects.

*You will learn how to:*
● Set up a Python project
● Utilize variables and operators
● Manage data with lists, tuples, ranges, and dictionaries
● Control program flow with conditionals and loops
● Use functions for program execution


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2021)

Discover - Paradox Interactive
					

Paradox Interactive is a world leading PC games publisher known for games such as Cities: Skylines, Europa Universalis and Crusader Kings.




					www.paradoxplaza.com
				




Bunch o stuff on sale. CK3, Stellaris, whathaveyou...


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 11, 2021)

The Steam Lunar New Year Sale!
					

Celebrate the Year of the Ox with Savings on Steam




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 11, 2021)

I spotted Dishonored at 70% off on Steam which equated to about $0.50 where I live, so I used my Steam wallet funds which have been accruing from the sale of trading cards. In fact, I had almost bought the Dishonored bundle on GOG, so I'm glad I waited and I've never played the game before, which most Steam reviewers call a masterpiece. Win, win!








						Dishonored on Steam
					

Dishonored is an immersive first-person action game that casts you as a supernatural assassin driven by revenge. With Dishonored’s flexible combat system, creatively eliminate your targets as you combine the supernatural abilities, weapons and unusual gadgets at your disposal.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2021)

*Dirt 4   Just  $1 or 1 EUR ! 95% Off!*








						DiRT 4 | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

DiRT 4 is all about embracing that danger. It’s about the...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> *Dirt 4   Just  $1 or 1 EUR ! 95% Off!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I snapped this one up straight away!
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 12, 2021)

Trainsim 2021+ dlc for 1 dollar https://www.humblebundle.com/games/train-sim-expedition-bundle


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 12, 2021)

Stardock are giving up to 70% off their games and software on Steam. I've been using Start 10 for years and it's excellent, but I haven't played any of their games.








						Steam Publisher: Stardock
					

Developer and publisher of computer games and Windows software. Founded in 1991, we're best known for Galactic Civilizations, Sins of a Solar Empire, Offworld Trading Company and other strategy games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 12, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Stardock are giving up to 70% off their games and software on Steam. I've been using Start 10 for years and it's excellent, but I haven't played any of their games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent call   I've been using "Fences" for over a decade and love it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah used start8 I just never did start10


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2021)

Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration 83% Off




__





						Green Man Gaming
					





					www.greenmangaming.com
				





Square Enix publisher sale , up to 91% off





__





						Green Man Gaming
					





					www.greenmangaming.com


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 14, 2021)

This one definitely fits the "Good Old Games" category:









						STAR WARS™: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter
					

Star Wars™: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter includes the Balance of Power expansion pack featuri




					www.gog.com
				




Star Wars: X-Wing vs TIE Fighter introduced me to flight simulators in general and cemented my interest and focus in Star Wars themed ones. Honestly, I think I enjoyed it way too much, if that's even possible lol 

Mind, gamepad or joystick are required for this, though.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Feb 14, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> This one definitely fits the "Good Old Games" category:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me Sw x-wing special edition 
and Sw Tie Figher Special edition are way better


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 15, 2021)

Capcom sale up to 82% Off





__





						Green Man Gaming
					





					www.greenmangaming.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 16, 2021)

This looks really good!








						New Super Lucky's Tale
					

Join Lucky on his thrilling journey through the Book of Ages, a magical artifact that ope




					www.gog.com
				



Currently 10% off too!


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 16, 2021)

*Need For Speed - Hot Pursuit Remastered* is 40% off with Steam. I tried to get it with other outlets for currency reasons, but they only give you an Origin key unfortunately, so a mate gifted it on Steam for me.
I already have the original on Origin and it's one of the most hair raising and frantic racing games I've ever played     The EA promo reveal is a brilliant piece of marketing too. We all know what that's like.

















						Need for Speed™ Hot Pursuit Remastered on Steam
					

Feel the thrill of the chase and the rush of escape behind the wheels of the world’s hottest high-performance cars in Need for Speed™ Hot Pursuit Remastered– a heart-pumping, socially competitive racing experience.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 20, 2021)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2021)

Not a game though:
Mega Music Collection Royalty Free Bundle​




__





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Frick (Feb 26, 2021)

Sunless Sea free on Epic.









						Sunless Sea
					

Download and Play for Free - Epic Games Store




					www.epicgames.com
				




Lovely game, perfect for a laptop in the comfy chair. Embrace the darkness.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 26, 2021)

Mega Bundle Reloaded - $255 worth of games for $2.99 on Fanatical, but I have no idea what the bundle contains.





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Mega Bundle Reloaded - $255 worth of games for $2.99 on Fanatical, but I have no idea what the bundle contains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the 19 games listed below:


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Mega Bundle Reloaded - $255 worth of games for $2.99 on Fanatical, but I have no idea what the bundle contains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contains:
- TRI: Of Friendship and Madness
- Castaway Paradise
- Alekhine's Gun
- The Signal From Tölva
- Vendetta: Curse of the Raven's Cry
- GemCraft: Chasing Shadows
- Rise of Insanity
- POSTAL Redux
- POSTAL 2
- The Light Keeps Us Safe
- The Keep
- World's Dawn
- Lucius
- Lichdom: Battlemage
- Heavy Burger
- Sir, You Are Being Hunted
- Star Wolves 3: Civil War
- Codex of Victory
- Ballpoint Universe: Infinite



weekendgeek said:


> It's the 19 games listed below:
> 
> View attachment 190098


Damn, I should've just screenshotted as that would've been a hell of a lot more efficient than typing them all out like I did


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 26, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Contains:
> - TRI: Of Friendship and Madness
> - Castaway Paradise
> - Alekhine's Gun
> ...



I use Windows-Shift-S all day long for work.


----------



## milewski1015 (Feb 26, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I use Windows-Shift-S all day long for work.


Thank you for reminding me of that shortcut! I saw it not long ago and then promptly forgot what it was. Resorted to the snipping tool the other day which is a lot more of a hassle


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 2, 2021)

Up to 80% Off








						THQ Nordic Racing Madness Deal
					

Great deals featuring the brand new Monster Jam Steel Titans 2 & Wreckfest, plus other great THQ Nordic racing games!




					store.steampowered.com
				





Bought myself Wreckfest Complete Edition


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm seeing Cyberpunk on sale at Walmart, $34.99
And either it was a mis-promotion, or they ran out at that price. Back up to $65 now. 



			Robot or human?


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 4, 2021)

*Dirt 5 is currently 50% off on Steam* and where I live that's about $3. Also there's a try before you buy available for a few days which I don't normally do, but at that price...








						DIRT 5 on Steam
					

DIRT 5 is a fun, amplified, off-road arcade racing experience created by Codemasters. Blaze a trail on routes across the world, covering gravel, ice, snow and sand, with a roster of cars ranging from rally icons to trucks, to GT heroes.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 5, 2021)

Styx: Master of Shadows on Steam
					

Styx: Master of Shadows is an infiltration game with RPG elements taking place in a dark fantasy universe, where you sneak, steal and assassinate your way through as Styx, a Goblin two-centuries of age.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## xu^ (Mar 5, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Up to 80% Off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great game, completed single player, now playing online and its even more mad lol


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 7, 2021)

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Collection - five games - is 80% off at Ubisoft.
The only Splinter Cell I've played is Pandora Tomorrow which was a pretty good stealth game.








						null
					

Discover the Splinter Cell Collection, gathering the games Splinter Cell, Chaos Theory, Double Agent, Conviction Deluxe and Blacklist Deluxe.




					store.ubi.com


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 8, 2021)

Nihon Falcom sale over at GOG. Get your JRPG fix. 









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Collection - five games - is 80% off at Ubisoft.
> The only Splinter Cell I've played is Pandora Tomorrow which was a pretty good stealth game.
> 
> 
> ...


In the end I cashed in 100 Ubi Points for even more discount and ended up paying only about $2, which makes it even sweeter.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 9, 2021)

*Forza Horizon 4* is now available on Steam - it's not on sale but I wasn't sure where to put this.








						Forza Horizon 4 on Steam
					

Dynamic seasons change everything at the world’s greatest automotive festival. Go it alone or team up with others to explore beautiful and historic Britain in a shared open world.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> *Forza Horizon 4* is now available on Steam - it's not on sale but I wasn't sure where to put this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This works, no worries.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> In the end I cashed in 100 Ubi Points for even more discount and ended up paying only about $2, which makes it even sweeter.



I never cared about achievements or had fun with them until I learned of UbiPoints, its a great reward system really. Especially for in-game items that real money can't buy. Really brings "achievement" in the literal sense of the word. lol On Steam I still never bother with achievements, just have fun with the game, don't even read them. But on Uplay games I glance at them from time to time, don't always actively pursue them but yeah


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 10, 2021)

Ubisoft Spring sale over at Indiegala. Unfortunately it says it's for the *EMEA region only* (that's Europe, the Middle East and Africa).



			https://www.indiegala.com/store/publisher-sale/ubisoft-sale
		


There's also a Capcom sale. No region limitations here.



			https://www.indiegala.com/store/publisher-sale/capcom
		


@Splinterdog Thanks for the points tip. Got the Splinter Cell bundle for just a little over 11€.


----------



## Rahnak (Mar 11, 2021)

Female Hero Sale over at Humble









						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




You got pretty much all of the Tomb Raider games, Resident Evil 2 and 3, Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice, Trine (1, 2, 3 and 4), Life is Strange and others.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 11, 2021)

Humble Stellaris Discovery Bundle
					

Dive into a galaxy of intrigue and colonization with our newest bundle. Get Stellaris and expansion packs like Stellaris: Synthetic Dawn Story Pack. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2021)

Ocean's Heart
					

Ocean’s Heart is an action RPG featuring detailed pixel art with a heavy focus on exp




					www.gog.com
				



Solid ARPG for a good discount!


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 11, 2021)

Not sure if it applies but there are 5600X CPUs on Ebay right now for $355 US


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 11, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Not sure if it applies but there are 5600X CPUs on Ebay right now for $355 US


Hi,
300.us at micro center plus tax.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 11, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Not sure if it applies but there are 5600X CPUs on Ebay right now for $355 US




there are 5600x on amd.com official site finally back in stock as well. 299.   5800x is also back in stock, direct from amd shop


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> there are 5600x on amd.com official site finally back in stock as well. 299.   5800x is also back in stock, direct from amd shop


Must be nice (for some things) living in the States.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 12, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Humble Stellaris Discovery Bundle
> 
> 
> Dive into a galaxy of intrigue and colonization with our newest bundle. Get Stellaris and expansion packs like Stellaris: Synthetic Dawn Story Pack. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!
> ...



Just grabbed this thanks. I only got the $1 tier, but a nice game to have in my collection for certain.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 12, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Just grabbed this thanks. I only got the $1 tier, but a nice game to have in my collection for certain.


even the highest tier is well worthy because as usual paradox locked a lot of content behind pay wall. but stellaris and dlc's are often offered on sale so if you are patient you can grab them for cheaper then regular price (which is basically the release price of the dlc - even for oldest of them) but not for as cheap as with this bundle thou.
there were 2 or 3 times when paradox cut the price of older major expansion to 5$ but they havent done this mistake after patch 2.0 iirc.

anyway make sure you grab 2 free dlcs. they dont offer much but at least horizon signal will give you something to do while you are waiting for research/building to finish
you can find good in dept overview of dlcs -> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=2184378602


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 16, 2021)

If you're a fan of D&D on PC, this might be to your liking;








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				



Normally I'm not into the cutsy type games but this looked good, and 25% off currently;








						Littlewood
					

You defeated the Dark Wizard. The world of Solemn is finally at peace, but at what cost




					www.gog.com
				



And if you're a fan of the first two Rollercoaster Tycoon games and always wanted to play them in 3D(but didn't like RCT3), Parkitect is worth a good look, also currently 25% off;








						Parkitect
					

Welcome to Parkitect, where you build and manage the theme parks of your dreams.  Const




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 16, 2021)

I have the XBox PC version and from what I can gather, you will need some kind of Microsoft account and I think you will need to use the XBox Windows 10 app.
Also, there's no progress cross-over for those who buy the Steam version when they already have the MS version, which seems odd if the XBox servers are being used.








						X-Box.. wait, what?!?! :: Forza Horizon 4 General Discussions (Opinon, Feedback, Discussions)
					

X-Box game account idk what that is, were it is, or anything, also, can we get like a demo to see if it rums good with our PC, please, please, please?




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2021)

Take a $3 gamble:





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 16, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Take a $3 gamble:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Not sure if the games are random, but I received:

Deponia:









						Save 90% on Deponia on Steam
					

In Deponia, the world has degenerated into a vast garbage dump, in which the crotchety Rufus ekes out his sorry existence.




					store.steampowered.com
				




The Last Door - Collector's Edition:









						Save 75% on The Last Door - Collector's Edition on Steam
					

Something ancient and evil is stirring in Victorian England. Only you can stop it. Journey to the brink of madness and beyond as you set forth alone into the dark.




					store.steampowered.com
				




and

For The King:









						Save 75% on For The King on Steam
					

For The King is a strategic RPG that blends tabletop and roguelike elements in a challenging adventure that spans the realms. Set off on a single player experience or play cooperatively both online and locally.




					store.steampowered.com
				




I already own Deponia, _*so if someone is interested, send me a PM and I'll send you the code.*_

** Code to @Isaac` **


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 17, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I already own Deponia, _*so if someone is interested, send me a PM and I'll send you the code.*_
> 
> ** Code to @Isaac` **


That was very nice of you!


----------



## 64K (Mar 18, 2021)

Shadow of the Tomb Raider Bundle is on sale for 87% off on Steam. I haven't ever seen it on such a good sale. I'm going to pick it up. The other Tomb Raider games are on a really good sale too.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 18, 2021)

64K said:


> Shadow of the Tomb Raider Bundle is on sale for 87% off on Steam. I haven't ever seen it on such a good sale. I'm going to pick it up. The other Tomb Raider games are on a really good sale too.


Thanks for the heads up!
I just completed my TR collection for less than $2


----------



## racer243l (Mar 19, 2021)

64K said:


> Shadow of the Tomb Raider Bundle is on sale for 87% off on Steam. I haven't ever seen it on such a good sale. I'm going to pick it up. The other Tomb Raider games are on a really good sale too.


100% recommendation from me, played it two times with 100% completition and all DLC´s


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 19, 2021)

racer243l said:


> 100% recommendation from me, played it two times with 100% completition and all DLC´s



the entire trilogy is great. they are fantastic games.


----------



## delshay (Mar 19, 2021)

Serious Sam 4 on sale with a good discount. I'm awaiting for the GOG discount version.

Buy Serious Sam 4 from the Humble Store and save 40% (humblebundle.com)


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 19, 2021)

Spring Sale Deals | Ubisoft Store
					

Spring has finally arrived. Deals are in full bloom. It's time to score fresh savings on amazing games! Don't miss Spring Sale at the Ubisoft Store.




					store.ubi.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2021)

This is happening! $5 (75% off) even!








						Mad Max
					

Become Mad Max, the lone warrior in a savage post-apocalyptic world where cars are the




					www.gog.com


----------



## Radi_SVK (Mar 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is happening! $5 at 75%off even!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just recently got back to it to finally finish the game.Mad Max is trully sick and underrated!Them car smashing effects aged pretty well.The whole game as a matter of fact.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2021)

Call Of Duty : WWII is on sale at Humble Bundle with 60% off. I'm strictly single player and they say the SP campaign is pretty good, but I'm 50/50 about spending $24 without really being sure.








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 22, 2021)

I wish the cod games would be cheaper ):


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Call Of Duty : WWII is on sale at Humble Bundle with 60% off. I'm strictly single player and they say the SP campaign is pretty good, but I'm 50/50 about spending $24 without really being sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its a great game. i play the multi with bots, but its one of the few CoD games where multi online has also been excellent / never seen a hacker either, unless it was subtle hacking and i just didnt know about it. i think most people that play WWII now are non-hackers though, my experience has been a good one.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> its a great game. i play the multi with bots, but its one of the few CoD games where multi online has also been excellent / never seen a hacker either, unless it was subtle hacking and i just didnt know about it. i think most people that play WWII now are non-hackers though, my experience has been a good one.


You mean you can play mulitplayer against the AI as opposed to other actual players?


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> You mean you can play mulitplayer against the AI as opposed to other actual players?



yes, most CoD games support this. I usually do the bots. its just as fun to me so eh. black ops 2 and 3 had the best AI bots, i don't know why but they really felt like other players. WW2 comes in third place though, sometimes they be dumb though haha.  but usually its not bad


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> sometimes they be dumb though haha.  but usually its not bad


Ha ha, they can't be as dumb as me, so that has to be a plus from my point of view


----------



## Gloomanoid (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello!

I have some duplicate Steam keys which I am happy to give to the first person who gives me a PM ;-)

1. Layers of Fear
2. Scribblenauts Unlimited
3. GemCraft - Chasing Shadows <--- this is a marvel, if You're into tower defence type of games! *Claimed!*

If someone has any spare Stellaris DLCs from the latest Humble Stellaris Discovery Bundle I would appreciate them

P.S. I also have the Memoria and Distraint soundtracks - if someone wants them


----------



## delshay (Mar 25, 2021)

delshay said:


> Serious Sam 4 on sale with a good discount. I'm awaiting for the GOG discount version.
> 
> Buy Serious Sam 4 from the Humble Store and save 40% (humblebundle.com)



Replying to myself my wishes have come true. You can now get this game with a discount at Steam & now also GOG for more or less the same price.

I have just bought this game on GOG as I want to own this game outright, ie DRM free.


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 26, 2021)

The Square Enix Publisher Promotion is live!
					

Save on popular franchises including Final Fantasy, Tomb Raider, Just Cause, and more!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Collection - five games - is 80% off at Ubisoft.
> The only Splinter Cell I've played is Pandora Tomorrow which was a pretty good stealth game.
> 
> 
> ...


One of the hardest to find as well!


----------



## Frick (Mar 26, 2021)

Dunno if it's been posted but Half-Life Alys €29.99.









						Save 60% on Half-Life: Alyx on Steam
					

Half-Life: Alyx is Valve’s VR return to the Half-Life series. It’s the story of an impossible fight against a vicious alien race known as the Combine, set between the events of Half-Life and Half-Life 2. Playing as Alyx Vance, you are humanity’s only chance for survival.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Downloading as we speak. I got an Acer Mixed Reality Headset thing for like €90 that supposedly can run it, we'll see how it goes.

(yes I read all my posts out loud before hitting post)


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 26, 2021)

Frick said:


> Dunno if it's been posted but Half-Life Alys €29.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please quote my post here later on with a mini review of your experience on that headset. I'm curious...


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 27, 2021)

Civ VI on Amazon for $$18, if anyone's interested 



			https://www.amazon.com/Sid-Meiers-Civilization-VI-PC/dp/B01FEHJYUU?&linkCode=ll1&tag=best-weekend-sales-amazon-032621-article-20&linkId=a36e82bd09d8a6d755311e5e3338d06c&language=en_US&ref_=as_li_ss_tl


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 27, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Call Of Duty : WWII is on sale at Humble Bundle with 60% off. I'm strictly single player and they say the SP campaign is pretty good, but I'm 50/50 about spending $24 without really being sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end I grabbed it because the SP campaign seems to be pretty good, you can play against AI bots in MP and there are zombies 
Still, four hours to download 80GB is a bit excessive (100Mbps connection). Still, it is Saturday, so maybe it's that.


----------



## 64K (Mar 29, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I wish the cod games would be cheaper ):


Activision is one of the worst about running good sales. I wanted to try the first Black Ops and I had to wait 5 years to pick it up for $20
Bobby Kotick had to earn the 200 million dollar bonus some how.


----------



## Frick (Mar 30, 2021)

XIII
					

The President of the United States of America has been assassinated and you're the worl




					www.gog.com
				




Freee


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 30, 2021)

Radi_SVK said:


> Just recently got back to it to finally finish the game.Mad Max is trully sick and underrated!Them car smashing effects aged pretty well.The whole game as a matter of fact.


It is definitely underrated.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 30, 2021)

Metro Exodus Gold $20 at GOG!








						Metro Exodus - Gold Edition
					

The Metro Exodus PC Enhanced Edition is out now! The radical update which harnesses t




					www.gog.com
				



If you don't already have it, now is a great time to get it!

Also Cyberpunk2077 is 20% off($48)!








						Cyberpunk 2077
					

Cyberpunk 2077 is an open-world, action-adventure RPG set in the megalopolis of




					www.gog.com


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 1, 2021)

Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition is available now on GOG at 40% off until April 5th








						Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition
					

EARTH IS OURS NO MORE  Experience Aloy’s entire legendary quest to unravel the mysteries




					www.gog.com
				




You can also get it at Steam's store at 40% off, until April 12th.








						Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition on Steam
					

Experience Aloy’s legendary quest to unravel the mysteries of a future Earth ruled by Machines. Use devastating tactical attacks against your prey and explore a majestic open world in this award-winning action RPG!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 1, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition is available now on GOG at 40% off until April 5th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very tempting. Think I'll be picking this up to add to the backlog.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Apr 1, 2021)

Humble Burn Rubber Bundle
					

From supercars to monster trucks, get racing games like Nascar Heat 5 - Standard Edition and Assetto Corsa. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



this bundle is actually amazing basically every game is worth the 15 bucks on its own


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 1, 2021)

No Man's Sky on Steam
					

No Man's Sky is a game about exploration and survival in an infinite procedurally generated universe.




					store.steampowered.com
				



No Man's Sky is 50% off on Steam until April 6th

AND THEY'RE STILL RELEASING UPDATES WITH NEW FEATURES FOR THE GAME! GOOD LORDS, WHAT THE HELL HELLO GAMES!? 








						No Man's Sky - No Man's Sky Expeditions Update - Steam News
					

Season 1 of a whole new gameplay mode begins today!




					store.steampowered.com
				



Seriously, the game launched almost 5 years ago and they're still adding new things!

Also on GOG, 50% off too.








						No Man's Sky
					

Inspired by the adventure and imagination that we love from classic science-fiction,




					www.gog.com


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Apr 2, 2021)

Control Ultimate Edition until April 9
Its a very good game in my opinion

Save 60% on Control Ultimate Edition on Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 2, 2021)

Fallout 3 GOTY edition 50% off on GOG. Ends April 5th.









						Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
					

Prepare for the Future™ With Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition, experience the most ac




					www.gog.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 2, 2021)

night.fox said:


> Control Ultimate Edition until April 9
> Its a very good game in my opinion
> 
> Save 60% on Control Ultimate Edition on Steam (steampowered.com)


I was on the fence with this one but I couldn’t resist this deal! Thanks!


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 2, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> I was on the fence with this one but I couldn’t resist this deal! Thanks!



won't lie very tempted too. but going to wait for summer or winter sale, my backlog is so vast and just started a second job... so things are hectic...


----------



## 64K (Apr 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> won't lie very tempted too. but going to wait for summer or winter sale, my backlog is so vast and just started a second job... so things are hectic...



Same here. My backlog is so ridiculous that if I didn't buy another game for 3 years I would still have games that I have already bought and intend to play. I also tend to replay games that I really enjoyed every few years so add another year on top of the 3 + years.

The hell of it is I still buy some games on big Steam and GOG sales. Getting AAA games that I want to play for $15 on Steam sales and old games for a couple of dollars each on big GOG sales is just too tempting.

I don't feel bad about it though. You should see my girlfriend's hoard of expensive shoes and clothes which a lot of it she never wears. Everyone has something that they spend too much on I guess.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration  4,99​








						Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

Enjoy the second exciting chapter of the Tomb Raider reboot...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2021)

Forza Horizon 4 up to 45% Off








						Save 67% on Forza Horizon 4 on Steam
					

Dynamic seasons change everything at the world’s greatest automotive festival. Go it alone or team up with others to explore beautiful and historic Britain in a shared open world.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 8, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Fallout 3 GOTY edition 50% off on GOG. Ends April 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to like this, because I enjoyed 1 and 2 A LOT.  Been holding off because of the fps perspective, and Bethesda.  Is the story up to par with 1 and 2?  May have to play, for just that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> I really want to like this, because I enjoyed 1 and 2 A LOT.  Been holding off because of the fps perspective, and Bethesda.  Is the story up to par with 1 and 2?  May have to play, for just that.


IMHO it is not as good as FNV, but it is a very good game, nonetheless. It also has thousands of mods that can enhance or transform the game as you see fit.


----------



## 64K (Apr 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> I really want to like this, because I enjoyed 1 and 2 A LOT.  Been holding off because of the fps perspective, and Bethesda.  Is the story up to par with 1 and 2?  May have to play, for just that.



It's worth $10 definitely.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> I really want to like this, because I enjoyed 1 and 2 A LOT.  Been holding off because of the fps perspective, and Bethesda.  Is the story up to par with 1 and 2?  May have to play, for just that.


Don't hold off. They're a bunch of fun! It'll be money well spent.


----------



## fma67 (Apr 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Forza Horizon 4 up to 45% Off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grabbed one, ty )


----------



## delshay (Apr 9, 2021)

FALLOUT 3 GOTY

According to the steam version Fallout 3 does not run very well on windows 7 or higher Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition on Steam (steampowered.com)

Whoever buys this game can you give feedback on FPS as the GOG version may run better..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2021)

delshay said:


> FALLOUT 3 GOTY
> 
> According to the steam version Fallout 3 does not run very well on windows 7 or higher Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition on Steam (steampowered.com)
> 
> Whoever buys this game can you give feedback on FPS as the GOG version may run better..


I only have the GOG version...


----------



## Frick (Apr 9, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> I really want to like this, because I enjoyed 1 and 2 A LOT.  Been holding off because of the fps perspective, and Bethesda.  Is the story up to par with 1 and 2?  May have to play, for just that.



Fallout 3 (and 4) is Fallout fan fiction. Fallout New Vegas is closer to an actual Fallout game.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 9, 2021)

delshay said:


> FALLOUT 3 GOTY
> 
> According to the steam version Fallout 3 does not run very well on windows 7 or higher Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition on Steam (steampowered.com)
> 
> Whoever buys this game can you give feedback on FPS as the GOG version may run better..


i remember running it recently and it would crash. odly, just having 1 core enabled was the fix. so it has some bugs but i believe there is a fix. as far as fps is concerned, no trouble at all.


----------



## delshay (Apr 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I only have the GOG version...



How does the GOG version run?    ..& what OS are you using to test?



Final_Fighter said:


> i remember running it recently and it would crash. odly, just having 1 core enabled was the fix. so it has some bugs but i believe there is a fix. as far as fps is concerned, no trouble at all.



So it's a single core/thread game.  I will give it a go on dual core, currently downloading (GOG version)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2021)

delshay said:


> How does the GOG version run? ..& what OS are you using to test?


To be fair, it's been a while and I don't currently have it installed. Let's put it this way, if you are playing at 1080P and you have a GTX670, GTX680 or better you will have a solid experience. I never had framerate issues or crashes.



delshay said:


> So it's a single core/thread game.


I don't think that's right. I believe FO3 is SMP enabled.



Frick said:


> Fallout New Vegas is closer to an actual Fallout game.


And that one is excellent too!


----------



## delshay (Apr 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, it's been a while and I don't currently have it installed. Let's put it this way, if you are playing at 1080P and you have a GTX670, GTX680 or better you will have a solid experience. I never had framerate issues or crashes.
> 
> 
> I don't think that's right. I believe FO3 is SMP enabled.
> ...



OK, did look kind of strange as to why Final_Fighter (Post 9,501) would run the game in single core mode to get the best out of it.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Forza Horizon 4 up to 45% Off
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ended up buying the Ultimate Edition....





It's nice that there's no 60 fps cap unlike The Crew 2.

The only thing I dislike is XboxLive and they want you to use a M$ account....

I hope it's worth it. Looking at videos and reviews it seems it is..


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 9, 2021)

delshay said:


> FALLOUT 3 GOTY
> 
> According to the steam version Fallout 3 does not run very well on windows 7 or higher Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition on Steam (steampowered.com)
> 
> Whoever buys this game can you give feedback on FPS as the GOG version may run better..


For both 3 and NV (Steam Versions) I recall having to do some tweaking to get them to run relatively stable on W10. Believe compatibility mode was involved, maybe some config tweaking too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 9, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> For both 3 and NV (Steam Versions) I recall having to do some tweaking to get them to run relatively stable on W10. Believe compatibility mode was involved, maybe some config tweaking too.


The GOG versions have had similar tweaking for Windows 10 compatibility.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Apr 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Ended up buying the Ultimate Edition....
> 
> It's nice that there's no 60 fps cap unlike The Crew 2.
> 
> ...


I've had FH4 for a while now, from well before it was on steam. Gorgeous game, easy to get good frame rates on, and (imo) a really fun driving model. It uses a variation of their mainline Forza series model, so cars still move fairly realistically, but drifting at 250mph is also possible. Very different from games like the crew, where to me it felt like what the car was doing had no connection to what I was telling it to do.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 10, 2021)

bubbleawsome said:


> I've had FH4 for a while now, from well before it was on steam. Gorgeous game, easy to get good frame rates on, and (imo) a really fun driving model. It uses a variation of their mainline Forza series model, so cars still move fairly realistically, but drifting at 250mph is also possible. Very different from games like the crew, where to me it felt like what the car was doing had no connection to what I was telling it to do.



I like it! I played over 3 hours just after downloading so I can't get a refund anymore on Steam... It's better than The Crew 2 imo.
The only thing I hope it can be fixed somehow, the occasional stutters.. However The Crew 2 wasn't stutter-free either.

Ubisoft up to 81% off





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 14, 2021)

No games but some might be interested:

Fanatical Creativity Bundle by MAGIX  $€30.00​





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




Fanatical Music Bundle 2 by MAGIX $€10.00​





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 16, 2021)

Shadow Man Remastered from Night Dive Studios.








						Shadow Man Remastered
					

Shadow Man: Remastered is a complete overhaul of the classic game with restored, prev




					www.gog.com


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 16, 2021)

This just posted in my inbox

Gamers' Paradise  Discover all 350+ deals​

Inbox



kapone32 said:


> This just posted in my inbox
> 
> Gamers' Paradise  Discover all 350+ deals​
> 
> Inbox


It's for GOG.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 16, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> This just posted in my inbox
> 
> Gamers' Paradise  Discover all 350+ deals​
> 
> ...


So?

What's the deal? No link?


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The GOG versions have had similar tweaking for Windows 10 compatibility.


The best GOG vs Steam Game for me is Crysis. Smooth as butter on GOG but a PIA on Steam.



P4-630 said:


> So?
> 
> What's the deal? No link?


If you go on the GOG website it is there.

Is Stellaris worth it for $11.99?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Is Stellaris worth it for $11.99?


I want to say yes.


----------



## Frick (Apr 17, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Is Stellaris worth it for $11.99?



Yes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 17, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> The best GOG vs Steam Game for me is Crysis. Smooth as butter on GOG but a PIA on Steam.
> 
> 
> If you go on the GOG website it is there.
> ...



you missed out last week Stellaris was only $1 on the Humble Bundle...  :/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you missed out last week Stellaris was only $1 on the Humble Bundle...  :/


That was for the DRM Steam version. I would rather pay $12 for the GOG DRM free version.


----------



## Frick (Apr 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was for the DRM Steam version. I would rather pay $12 for the GOG DRM free version.



It's DRM free on Steam, as are all PDX games.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 17, 2021)

Frick said:


> It's DRM free on Steam, as are all PDX games.


Heading this off at the pass. Don't let this turn into a discussion of whether or not Steam is a form of DRM. thanks guys!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2021)

Frick said:


> It's DRM free on Steam, as are all PDX games.


Are they? Didn't know that. Still, one has to use the Steam Client to install and moving Steam installations to a custom folder can be a pain. GOG is much easier.



Ahhzz said:


> Heading this off at the pass. Don't let this turn into a discussion of whether or not Steam is a form of DRM. thanks guys!!


Last comment, promise!


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Is Stellaris worth it for $11.99?


nop.
it's not rare to have it for 6-7$ on gog.
12$ for major expansions (apocalypse, utopia and mega corp) is ok. species packs are at very good price atm except the newest one.
federations is still not low enough


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 17, 2021)

Gamesplanet have a Spring sale with Watch Dogs 2 season pass at 80% off, as well as the main game. I had a Cheapshark notification on the season pass which worked exactly as intended because I certainly wasn't going to pay $40 for a dlc.








						Watch_Dogs 2 - Season Pass Ubisoft Connect for PC - Buy now
					

Continue your Hacker's journey with several hours of additional mission content, new co-op difficulty modes, outfits, vehicles, and many other customization items. All at one great price with the Watch Dogs® 2  Season Pass.




					us.gamesplanet.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 18, 2021)

Next week on Epic Games Store - Hand of Fate 2 will be free... this game is awesome. I have beat both Hand of Fate 1 and 2, truly hidden gems in the world of PC gaming.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 19, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Gamesplanet have a Spring sale with Watch Dogs 2 season pass at 80% off, as well as the main game. I had a Cheapshark notification on the season pass which worked exactly as intended because I certainly wasn't going to pay $40 for a dlc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just tried buying this, but when I go to register an account it just gives me an error and says this website can't access cookies.. weird. I even made sure to make it that Chrome accepted its cookies and turned off ublock origin... still wouldn't work.  RIP good deals


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Just tried buying this, but when I go to register an account it just gives me an error and says this website can't access cookies.. weird. I even made sure to make it that Chrome accepted its cookies and turned off ublock origin... still wouldn't work.  RIP good deals


Well that's weird. Have you tried another browser?
I just snagged Far Cry 4 to add to my collection as they have 80% off many games now.





						Gamesplanet: Game keys for Steam, Origin, Ubisoft Connect, GOG and more
					

Your favorite games to activate on Steam, Origin, Ubisoft Connect, GOG or instant download




					us.gamesplanet.com


----------



## Drone (Apr 28, 2021)

Win Resident Evil triple game packs with Fanatical and r/PCGaming
					

We've teamed up with r/PCGaming to give three people the chance to win a Trio of Resident Evil Steam PC games, including Resident Evil 2 Remake, Resident Evil 3 Remake and Resident Evil VII. Increase your chances of winning by completing more actions. Good luck!




					wn.nr


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 7, 2021)

Heretic & Hexen Collection on sale 70% off ($3USD)!








						Heretic + Hexen Collection
					

Heretic + Hexen Collection includes:    Heretic: Shadow of the Serpent Riders HeXen: Be




					www.gog.com
				




Combine with GZDoom and get the ultimate experience!


----------



## windwhirl (May 9, 2021)

Save 75% on DOOM Eternal on Steam
					

Hell’s armies have invaded Earth. Become the Slayer in an epic single-player campaign to conquer demons across dimensions and stop the final destruction of humanity. The only thing they fear... is you.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Doom Eternal is on sale!


----------



## pigulici (May 14, 2021)

I am 'hosting' a little giveway here, I invite you to come:






						[Giveaway] 1 any game up to 100$, page 13 - Forum - GOG.com
					

Download the best games on Windows & Mac. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies, and lots of pure customer love.




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (May 16, 2021)

Team17 Publisher Sale
					

Up to 90% off in the Team17 Publisher Sale




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Welcome to Steam
					

The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2021)

Both of the modern DeusEX series games on sale 85% off currently;








						Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Director’s Cut
					

You play Adam Jensen, an ex-SWAT specialist who's been handpicked to oversee the defens




					www.gog.com
				



$3








						Deus Ex: Mankind Divided - Digital Deluxe Edition
					

The year is 2029, and mechanically augmented humans have now been deemed outcasts, livi




					www.gog.com
				



$6.75

Two excellent games for just under $10USD? Very nice!


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Both of the modern DeusEX series games on sale 85% off currently;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly a good deal imo.  I am surprised we have not seen a new Deus Ex Game in development yet. It's been almost four years since mankind divided wow... hopefully we get a new announced at this years E3 for a Fall 2022 release date   perfect timing for optimized next gen AAA release.


----------



## fma67 (May 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Both of the modern DeusEX series games on sale 85% off currently;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for head-up


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2021)

fma67 said:


> Thx for head-up


YW!


----------



## Splinterdog (May 17, 2021)

Playing and almost finished both of them. Great games and worthy successors to the original.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Playing and almost finished both of them. Great games and worthy successors to the original.


Funny thing, I never liked the original. Just didn't resonate with me. I own it of course.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Funny thing, I never liked the original. Just didn't resonate with me. I own it of course.


I recently replayed the Deus Ex original with renewed vigour and have almost finished it. I even remember buying the CD way back when it was released, so it's always been on that black list of mine - game never finished


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I recently replayed the Deus Ex original with renewed vigour and have almost finished it. I even remember buying the CD way back when it was released, so it's always been on that black list of mine - game never finished


There is the remastered version which you get free if you buy the GOTY edition;








						Deus Ex™ GOTY Edition
					

Deus Ex: Revision, a mod which drastically overhauls the FPS/RPG masterpiece while prese




					www.gog.com
				



$1 currently








						Deus Ex Revision
					

Deus Ex: Revision is a community-made overhaul of the 2000 classic. It features new envir




					www.gog.com
				



Free with the above purchase.

There's also the second game in the series, also $1, which was better IMO;








						Deus Ex 2: Invisible War
					

Twenty years after the events depicted in the multi-award-winning Deus Ex, the world is




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (May 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> There is the remastered version which you get free if you buy the GOTY edition;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has to be better than GMDX which altered the AI and game mechanics to the detriment of the game.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 21, 2021)

The Epic Mega Sale is on and you can also grab a $10 coupon when signing in. Just grabbed mine.








						Epic Games Store MEGA Sale Coupon
					

The Epic Games MEGA Sale Coupon has now expired. Check back on the Epic Games Store for more huge sales on great titles.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Splinterdog (May 26, 2021)

Gneration Zero is 72% off with Steam and it has pretty good reviews. Never heard of it myself, but at $0.75 where I live, it has to be a bargain 








						Save 80% on Generation Zero® on Steam
					

Generation Zero is a stealth-action shooter where you wage guerilla warfare against lethal mechanical enemies. Explore a vast open world map inspired by the Swedish Cold War era, take part in the resistance alone or with up to three friends in seamless co-op.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Ahhzz (May 27, 2021)

Grim Dawn is on sale on HumbleBundle, 75% off the main game, and 30% off the expansions   This is an excellent successor to D2, and with a wonderful storyline that has had tons of additional, free, content added over the past few years is sure to scratch that Dark RPG itch!. Enjoy!!


----------



## Frick (May 27, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> This is an excellent successor to D2, and with a wonderful storyline that has had tons of additional, free, content added over the past few years is sure to scratch that Dark RPG itch!. Enjoy!!



Not really, except very slightly in theme and the concept of a skill tree. It's a Titan Quest clone, but in a good way.


----------



## 64K (May 27, 2021)

GOG is having an Ubisoft sale. Up to 80% off. Most of it is 75% off.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 27, 2021)

64K said:


> GOG is having an Ubisoft sale. Up to 80% off. Most of it is 75% off.


Here's the link;








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Frick (May 27, 2021)

64K said:


> GOG is having an Ubisoft sale. Up to 80% off. Most of it is 75% off.



As always Heroes 3 is the best game ever made.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 27, 2021)

dis game
free








						Save 75% on Company of Heroes 2 on Steam
					

Experience the ultimate WWII RTS platform with COH2 and its standalone expansions. This package includes the base game, which you can then upgrade by purchasing The Western Front Armies, Ardennes Assault and/or The British Forces. More info in the "About This Game" section below.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> dis game
> free
> 
> 
> ...




that's a great game... highly recommend people grab it


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that's a great game... highly recommend people grab it



I've had this one in my backlog for far too long.  I think it's time to blow the dust off this title and take another look.  I'll say it again...we all like to play these games like this...if someone actually sets up a casual TPU game day on any of these older titled games....I will always show up.

While I'm posting....Is there some reason why I'm not seeing Ford or RTWJunkie posting?  These forums don't seem the same without them.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## 64K (May 28, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> While I'm posting....Is there some reason why I'm not seeing Ford or RTWJunkie posting?  These forums don't seem the same without them.




Ford left a post that said he wouldn't be back. Not sure what happened there. I was on a break from TPU at the time. rtwjunkie still drops by but he doesn't post much anymore. Yeah you could always count on rtwjunkie for good info on games.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 28, 2021)

64k...

Appreciate you catching me up on the latest goings on.....

I've been fighting health problems for what seems like a decade so my attendance hasn't exactly been stellar as of late.  One day at a time...

I'll miss Ford, maybe he'll change his mind.  Who knows.  RTWJunkie?  A generous soul who's always willing to lend a hand.  At least that's my impression. Our interests in gaming are/were so similar I always enjoy reading his comments.

I've lost track as to how many titles he's turned me on to, always something that slid under my radar.....

I was just thinking of him today when I saw Steam finally put Terminator:Resistance on sale.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## 80251 (May 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Honestly a good deal imo.  I am surprised we have not seen a new Deus Ex Game in development yet. It's been almost four years since mankind divided wow... hopefully we get a new announced at this years E3 for a Fall 2022 release date   perfect timing for optimized next gen AAA release.


I had thought the publisher Eidos (oops, it's now Square Enix) had stated they had no plans to do anything further with the Deus Ex franchise?



Liquid Cool said:


> 64k...


Is your avatar Lauren Bacall?


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 28, 2021)

80251 said:


> Is your avatar Lauren Bacall?



That is correct....




I'm a classic movie junkie...and she's my favorite gal.  Huge fan of "To Have and Have Not" and "Key Largo".

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## 64K (May 30, 2021)

GOG has put on a 75% off sale on EA games. There are some really good games in the sale.









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## stinger608 (May 30, 2021)

64K said:


> GOG has put on a 75% off sale on EA games. There are some really good games in the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I remember playing Bioforge on an old 486 DX66 running Windows 3.1.

Haven't seen that game listed in several years. At a buck99 I might just have to grab that for one of the nostalgic systems.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 30, 2021)

64K said:


> There are some really good games in the sale.



Agreed.  The Saboteur is definitely worth a look.

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  Oh...and uh...going back to mentioning Bacall...The Big Sleep  wasn't too bad either....


----------



## Space Lynx (May 30, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Agreed.  The Saboteur is definitely worth a look.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Liquid Cool



thats a great game. really underrated


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 5, 2021)

Sunblaze is a fun game! Calls back to the 8-bit/16-bit era where challenge is concerned, but it's a lot of fun. If you liked MegaMan or platformers in general, you might really enjoy this title! And it's on sale!








						Sunblaze
					

”Whose blood is that on the walls?” -Josie    Do you think you’ve got what it takes to




					www.gog.com


----------



## 64K (Jun 9, 2021)

The GOG Summer Sale has started. I had a quick look around and it looks like there are some pretty good deals.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 9, 2021)

I just saw Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition is available on GOG now, and part of the Summer Sale for $2.99.








						Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition
					

The Definitive Edition of the critically acclaimed, award winning open-world action adv




					www.gog.com
				




Also, the 2014 Thief: Definitive Edition as well for $6.24.








						THIEF: Definitive Edition
					

Garrett, the Master Thief, steps out of the shadows into the City. In this treacherous




					www.gog.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 11, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I just saw Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition is available on GOG now, and part of the Summer Sale for $2.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked and that 2.99 price is still valid. highly recommend that game, I beat it I believe the second year after it had come out. I had a ton of fun with it, way more fun than I had in any of the GTA games which I think are overrated. Sleeping Dogs was an excellent adventure/story. Always made me bit sad they never made a Sleeping Dogs 2.  This was actually one of the last games I ever binge played for like 10-12+ sessions without stopping. In recent years I just do 1-4 hour sessions of various games.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 11, 2021)

Gamesplanet are also running the EA sale with up to 75% off some games, so I might grab Battlefield V at $9.99 with lady soldiers 




__





						Discounted Games at Gamesplanet.com
					

Do not miss any deal, best prices at your fingertips




					us.gamesplanet.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 11, 2021)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



Surviving mars STEAM key free on humble bundle


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 12, 2021)

civ 6 for 12




__





						Humble Bundle - Log In
					






					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
> 
> 
> Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!
> ...



showing this to all my friends right now that had it on their wishlist. thanks!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 12, 2021)

Titan Soul FREE on STEAM
https://store.steampowered.com/app/297130/Titan_Souls/


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Titan Soul FREE on STEAM
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/297130/Titan_Souls/



just grabbed it and shared it with my friends too, thanks mate nice find


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

Metro Exodus Gold Edition has been added to the GOG Summer Sale;








						Metro Exodus - Gold Edition
					

The Metro Exodus PC Enhanced Edition is out now! The radical update which harnesses t




					www.gog.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Metro Exodus Gold Edition has been added to the GOG Summer Sale;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



22 bucks gold edition not bad


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> 22 bucks gold edition not bad


Right? That's much less than I paid, and the Enhanced Edition is included! It's a fricken steal!!


----------



## delshay (Jun 16, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I just saw Sleeping Dogs: Definitive Edition is available on GOG now, and part of the Summer Sale for $2.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought Hellblade along with those two games, all on GOG. Not sure how good a game this one is. Note: you get two versions, normal & VR.

-75% Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice on GOG.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 16, 2021)

delshay said:


> I bought Hellblade along with those two games, all on GOG. Not sure how good a game this one is. Note: you get two versions, normal & VR.
> 
> -75% Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice on GOG.com


Hellblade is excellent! It’s not your normal type game, it centers on visions and whatnot as Senua descends into madness.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 16, 2021)

Decent deal from humble bundle.
Trying to install some games on Uplay but the download is so bad..anyone else have this issue?








						Humble Out in the Open World Bundle
					

It’s time to explore the vast open worlds of games like Kingdom Come: Deliverance and Ghost Recon: Wildlands. Pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 19, 2021)

Not a GOG deal, but still a good one;








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



75% off!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 19, 2021)

I was considering *Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 2 *(sniper rifles are my favourite weapons), but it's still around $40 in most places. On the other hand, it's predecessor is on sale at GOG for an incredible $3.91.
And the good news is that the Easy Anti Cheat (EAC) spyware has now been removed in the latest patch.








						Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts
					

Fulfill contracts that offer clear objectives with a fixed monetary reward and options




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (Jun 20, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I was considering *Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 2 *(sniper rifles are my favourite weapons), but it's still around $40 in most places. On the other hand, it's predecessor is on sale at GOG for an incredible $3.91.
> And the good news is that the Easy Anti Cheat (EAC) spyware has now been removed in the latest patch.
> 
> 
> ...



Bought this with all addons.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 21, 2021)

I have a key for Doom Eternal DLC The Ancient Gods 2 Steam version. if somebody wants to trade just send me a private message me.  Thank you ! i trade for another key no money thanks ! Im not selling.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi,
Amazon prime day started today and ends 22th


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 21, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Amazon prime day started today and ends 22th



SN 850 1tb gen4 nvme, largely considered the best NVME ever made as of now is on sale its lowest price ever... $171.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2021)

I thought I'd put up a walking simulator/light adventure type game I'm currently playing and is one of many on sale at GOG's summer sale. 

Paradise Lost is 34% off for $9.89.








						Paradise Lost
					

The war persisted for 20 more years only to end in flames when the Nazis launched nuc




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (Jun 22, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> I thought I'd put up a walking simulator/light adventure type game I'm currently playing and is one of many on sale at GOG's summer sale.
> 
> Paradise Lost is 34% off for $9.89.
> 
> ...



Bought this during early access/discount some time ago but I only checked that it starts on windows 7, which it does.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jun 23, 2021)

BANDAI NAMCO Publisher Sale
					

Check out these spectacular savings during BANDAI NAMCO's Publisher Sale! Save up to 85% now!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## 64K (Jun 23, 2021)

The Steam Summer Sale starts tomorrow.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 24, 2021)

64K said:


> The Steam Summer Sale starts tomorrow.


I just picked up *Sniper Elite 3+Season Pass* at 80% off for just over $0.50c local and used some of my Steam Wallet money, all of which came from selling trading cards  
Now that's what I call a deal and it nearly completes my sniper collection.








						Sniper Elite 3 + Season Pass on Steam
					

Includes 2 items: Sniper Elite 3, Sniper Elite 3 Season Pass




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## 64K (Jun 24, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I just picked up *Sniper Elite 3+Season Pass* at 80% off for just over $0.50c local and used some of my Steam Wallet money, all of which came from selling trading cards
> Now that's what I call a deal and it nearly completes my sniper collection.
> 
> 
> ...



That is an excellent deal. I'm seeing some really good sales on older games. I haven't checked newer games yet.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2021)

64K said:


> That is an excellent deal. I'm seeing some really good sales on older games. I haven't checked newer games yet.



this is my cart so far... not checking out until tomorrow though, going to sleep on it, plus keep looking around.

still undecided on Noita. I think I will like it, but i'd be more comfortable with a $7 ish price tag...


----------



## 64K (Jun 24, 2021)

What I do is keep folders in my browser of all the games that I know that I want and then for each folder I open all in tabs and I can check for really good sales quickly. I organize and label each folder by the year of the games and I have 2 folders for older games. There's no rush to buy. The sale prices will last until July 8.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2021)

64K said:


> What I do is keep folders in my browser of all the games that I know that I want and then for each folder I open all in tabs and I can check for really good sales quickly. I organize and label each folder by the year of the games and I have 2 folders for older games. There's no rush to buy. The sale prices will last until July 8.



problem with that method is if you are not logged into steam on your browser you are missing out on "complete your collection" sell, which only shows up in the app or if signed in, sometimes that sale is bigger than regular steam sale if you own previous games from that company, etc etc


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 25, 2021)

The Steam servers must be on fire!



This would normally take around ten minutes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> The Steam servers must be on fire!
> View attachment 205317
> This would normally take around ten minutes.


That reminds me of over half my GOG offline installer downloads!  But that’s a story for another thread.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 25, 2021)

Nioh the first game is only $15 on steam.   worth it?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 25, 2021)

Shadowrun Trilogy free on GoG


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Shadowrun Trilogy free on GoG


Ninja'd! 

I was about to post that... 



rtwjunkie said:


> That reminds me of over half my GOG offline installer downloads!  But that’s a story for another thread.


This is one of the many reasons I do DVDR & BDR backups. I never have to worry about downloads. Once downloaded I never have to think about anything but the updates.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ninja'd!
> 
> I was about to post that...
> 
> ...


I download all games and save the files on my server. Same principle. But I can’t tell you the number of times one of their patches is corrupted or doesn’t install fully and I have to download everything all over again.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> But I can’t tell you the number of times one of their patches is corrupted or doesn’t install fully and I have to download everything all over again.


I've had that happen. It's been a while, but always test a game before I burn the install files to disc to be sure. BITD, blank discs were cheap. These days, a bit more pricey and I don't like wasting discs.


----------



## 64K (Jun 26, 2021)

Know how to tell when a Steam Sale is really good?

When it crashes their servers.

I tried to download a game for the last 10 minutes and Steam wouldn't even let me log on. Gamers have broken Steam. 

Edit: I finally got logged on and starting download.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 26, 2021)

64K said:


> Know how to tell when a Steam Sale is really good?
> 
> When it crashes their servers.
> 
> ...



I'm on the steam store only from like 2am to 6am since i am a night owl, so no slow downs for me.


----------



## 64K (Jul 9, 2021)

Steam is having a weekend sale on Resident Evil games. Up to 80% off on the games.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2021)

64K said:


> Steam is having a weekend sale on Resident Evil games. Up to 80% off on the games.


@Jill Valentine 
In case you're interested and don't have some of those titles..


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 9, 2021)

We'll make easier even, here is the link for the Resident Evil games.   









						Resident Evil Franchise Sale
					

Save on Resident Evil Village and other great Resident Evil titles from April 25th, 2022 @ 10 am PDT to May 2nd, 2021 @ 10 am PDT !




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> @Jill Valentine
> In case you're interested and don't have some of those titles..


I need to check are there any DLCs I'm missing


----------



## delshay (Jul 9, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I need to check are there any DLCs I'm missing



The sound track needs to be cheaper, other than that I'm fully packed with Resident Evil 2/3 & 7 all DLC (barring sound tracks).  I'm not going further back in the franchise for now.   ..I've still have not played 2 & 3 & some user(s) are saying 7 is the best, better than the latest, Resident Evil 8.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2021)

delshay said:


> The sound track needs to be cheaper, other than that I'm fully packed with Resident Evil 2/3 & 7 (all DLC).  I'm not going further back in the franchise for now.   ..I've still have not played 2 & 3 & some user(s) are saying 7 is the best, better than the latest, Resident Evil 8.


Still not haven't played Village than just about a hour, just not have the feeling for it.

Nah, I rather listen the OSTs from like youtube than pay for those as OSTs though.

Are there anything you guys can recommend? I kinda have pretty much everything I need, I guess


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 18, 2021)

Weed Shop 3 on Steam
					

BUILD YOUR VIRTUAL WEED EMPIRE: Grow the hottest strains & crossbreed new ones, roll your own Blunts, sell Bongs, hire Growers, make Solventless Concentrates, handle Rival Dealers, befriend Influencers, smoke Dabs, ride a Dolphin, and More! WELCOME TO WEED SHOP 3!




					store.steampowered.com
				



33% Off, Early Access game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 22, 2021)

Days Gone is 28% off at Fanatical.








						Days Gone | Steam PC Game
					

Grab your motorcycle and prepare to survive in an unforgiving...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## 64K (Jul 22, 2021)

If anyone is missing anything Bioshock GOG is having a 75% off sale on all 3 games. Bioshock Infinite comes with both Burial At Sea DLCs. Apparently Minerva's Den isn't available on GOG but it is available on Steam. One thing that's never made much sense to me is that Steam almost never puts Minerva's Den on sale so basically the DLC costs twice as much as Bioshock 2. I thoroughly enjoyed all 3 games and even the DLC was good which is pretty rare.









						BioShock™ Remastered
					

BioShock™ Classic is included with your BioShock™ Remastered purchase  BioShock is a shoo




					www.gog.com
				











						BioShock™ 2 Remastered
					

BioShock™ 2 Classic is included with your BioShock™ 2 Remastered purchase Minerva's Den R




					www.gog.com
				











						BioShock Infinite Complete Edition
					

BioShock Infinite Complete Edition includes the following DLC:   BioShock Infinite: Buria




					www.gog.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Days Gone is 28% off at Fanatical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Picked it up - Thanks!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 24, 2021)

Some very tasty deals on EA games over at Fanatical.
Battlefield V only $5.59 for example.




__





						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Some very tasty deals on EA games over at Fanatical.
> Battlefield V only $5.59 for example.
> 
> 
> ...


Battlefield V is free on prime in a week


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Battlefield V is free on prime in a week


Ninja'd! LOL!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 25, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I need to check are there any DLCs I'm missing


25% of at Steam, but hurry because it only lasts about another 27 hours.








						Sniper Ghost Warrior Contracts 2 on Steam
					

SGW Contracts 2 is a modern warfare shooter set in the Middle East. Play as Raven, Contract Sniper Assassin, as you take out a series of targets across a dramatic single-player campaign. With extreme-range shots exceeding 1000m, gear up for the most challenging entry to the series yet.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> 25% of at Steam, but hurry because it only lasts about another 27 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No can do, I have just a little over 30EUR on my bank account and I need to go get tobacco and food.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 28, 2021)

One of THE top dungeon mods ever to hit Skyrim, with top-level writing has finally, after a 4 year wait for it's development, been released as its own game. It's available on GOG and Steam for 10% off ($22.49 USD) right now.









						The Forgotten City
					

The Forgotten City is a mystery adventure game of exploration and deduction, and a re




					www.gog.com
				












						The Forgotten City on Steam
					

The Forgotten City is a narrative-driven time loop adventure in ancient Rome. Discover the ruins of an ancient underground city, travel 2000 years into the past, and unravel the mystery of who destroyed it by cleverly exploiting the power to wind back time. The fate of the city is in your hands.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## delshay (Jul 28, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> One of THE top dungeon mods ever to hit Skyrim, with top-level writing has finally, after a 4 year wait for it's development, been released as its own game. It's available on GOG and Steam for 10% off ($22.49 USD) right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOG also has it on sale.   .,.I'm a big fan of GOG & I will always buy my games here first if available.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 28, 2021)

delshay said:


> GOG also has it on sale.   .,.I'm a big fan of GOG & I will always buy my games here first if available.


LOL, you just skimmed over my post didn't you. I already had both GOG and Steam links in there.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 28, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> LOL, you just skimmed over my post didn't you. I already had both GOG and Steam links in there.


He may have read it as "On GoG, and 10% off on Steam!" lol. Thanks for the links, tho!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 31, 2021)

Kingdom Come: Deliverance is $1.69 - 66% off at Epic.








						Kingdom Come: Deliverance | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Kingdom Come: Deliverance at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 6, 2021)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...



I'm tempted for Rebel Galaxy Outlaw for ten bucks.

edit: nm, but going to get original Rebel Galaxy for $2. looks fun. and my gtx 1070 should max it out at 165 fps 165hz to boot. hopefully it doesn't have a frame cap.

edit 2:  nm I just read in reviews it has not vertical axis in space flight, you can only turn your ship on horizontal axis. hard pass. that would be weird imo.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm tempted for Rebel Galaxy Outlaw for ten bucks.
> 
> edit: nm, but going to get original Rebel Galaxy for $2. looks fun. and my gtx 1070 should max it out at 165 fps 165hz to boot. hopefully it doesn't have a frame cap.
> 
> edit 2:  nm I just read in reviews it has not vertical axis in space flight, you can only turn your ship on horizontal axis. hard pass. that would be weird imo.


you can try it out for free next week https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/free-games

outlaw have z axis irrc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm tempted for Rebel Galaxy Outlaw for ten bucks.


I've got it, fun stuff.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> you can try it out for free next week https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/free-games
> 
> outlaw have z axis irrc



very nice. i grab the freebie every week over there. that's great timing.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm tempted for Rebel Galaxy Outlaw for ten bucks.
> 
> edit: nm, but going to get original Rebel Galaxy for $2. looks fun. and my gtx 1070 should max it out at 165 fps 165hz to boot. hopefully it doesn't have a frame cap.
> 
> edit 2:  nm I just read in reviews it has not vertical axis in space flight, you can only turn your ship on horizontal axis. hard pass. that would be weird imo.


It’s not as weird as you might think. It’s actually pretty fun. Check out TPU’s old review by RCoon:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rebel-galaxy-review.217118/


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s not as weird as you might think. It’s actually pretty fun. Check out TPU’s old review by RCoon:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rebel-galaxy-review.217118/




Do I need to know the story of the first Rebel Galaxy to enjoy the Outlaw game? or no?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2021)

Outlaw is a prequel I think. I haven’t played it yet. I think the consensus I have read is that it is not as good as Rebel Galaxy.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 7, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> *Outlaw is a prequel I think. I haven’t played it yet. I think the consensus I have read is that it is not as good as Rebel Galaxy.*


it is prequel
in rebel galaxy you look for your aunt which is above mid age (it has enjoyable ost https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8Rnd0T90nkVEH7FiLdxdPI3APye8pkaF )
in outlaw you play with said aunt in her younger years. story unfolds what lead to her disappearance


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 7, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> it is prequel
> in rebel galaxy you look for your ant which is above mid age (it has enjoyable ost https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8Rnd0T90nkVEH7FiLdxdPI3APye8pkaF )
> in outlaw you play with said ant in her younger years. story unfolds what lead to her disappearance



does ant mean aunt? or do you mean an actual ant?

edit. nm i get it now you mean aunt lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> It’s not as weird as you might think. It’s actually pretty fun. Check out TPU’s old review by RCoon:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/rebel-galaxy-review.217118/


Too bad the articles don't exist anymore.. I miss NextPowerUp. 
At least the YouTube video review is still there! @RCoon, that's you in that video, yes?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Too bad the articles don't exist anymore.. I miss NextPowerUp.
> At least the YouTube video review is still there! @RCoon, that's you in that video, yes?


Yep, that's him.


----------



## 64K (Aug 7, 2021)

Rcoon hasn't been here in 2 years. I think it might be health problems.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 7, 2021)

64K said:


> I think it might be health problems.


not at all. 
just other things in life


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 10, 2021)

Darksiders Franchise Midweek Madness Deal live now!
					

War, Death, Fury and Strife are waiting for you! Get your hands on the Darksiders Franchise now!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2021)

Bethesda sale






						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2021)

Iron Harvest is on sale for $15 on Steam. I was eyeing that game before because I love me a classic RTS but the reviews were meh. Anyone here who has played it think $15 is worth it?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 14, 2021)

Pre-purchase Battlefield 2042 18% Off


			Green Man Gaming
		


Pre-purchase Tales of Arise 18% Off


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 20, 2021)

Quick reminder guys
Motosport 7 is on it delisting sale
13 aud for base 
30 aud for gold





						Buy Forza Motorsport 7 Standard Edition | Xbox
					

After September 15, 2021, Forza Motorsport 7 and its associated DLC will no longer be available for purchase in the Microsoft Store or offered on Xbox Game Pass. Xbox Game Pass members who purchased Forza Motorsport 7 DLC prior to July 29 get a token for the game via the Xbox Message Center...



					www.microsoft.com
				



4 days left and no more buying


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Quick reminder guys
> Motosport 7 is on it delisting sale
> 13 aud for base
> 30 aud for gold
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/p/f...n/9n3nk5ww05ht#activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab4 days left and no more buying


I'm not such a fan of the Motorsport versions but to miss out on all the DLCs and never be able to buy them again is such a pain  

Anyone else a fan of the series?  Motorsport of Horizon??


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 20, 2021)

I personally am a masssive fan of motosport 7 
litteraly one of my favourite games of all time
Horizon never been so hot on
for me the DLC is not worth it so ima stick with my base version


phill said:


> I'm not such a fan of the Motorsport versions but to miss out on all the DLCs and never be able to buy them again is such a pain
> 
> Anyone else a fan of the series?  Motorsport of Horizon??


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 20, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm not such a fan of the Motorsport versions but to miss out on all the DLCs and never be able to buy them again is such a pain
> 
> Anyone else a fan of the series?  Motorsport of Horizon??


FM 7 is definitely worth snapping up before it's delisted. It's a class act just as Forza Horizon 3 was before FH 4 dumbed it all down with stupid emotes, hats, ties and other crap.


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I personally am a masssive fan of motosport 7
> litteraly one of my favourite games of all time
> Horizon never been so hot on
> for me the DLC is not worth it so ima stick with my base version


Been one more for the hooning around and the simulation of the game just doesn't quite give me the fun of Horizon for some reason...  But that said I think for all the extras that the game has for the extra few quid, I think it'll be daft to not buy it because when it's gone, it'll never come back and that's what's frustrated me most with Horizon 2, since I've not bought the DLCs for that when it was due to be closed off, I've now lost being able to do those challenges for good, I'll never be able to do them at all  



Splinterdog said:


> FM 7 is definitely worth snapping up before it's delisted. It's a class act just as Forza Horizon 3 was before FH 4 dumbed it all down with stupid emotes, hats, ties and other crap.


They really do annoy me, but I guess it's an extra way of making gamers think they need that DLC that makes them look good with a hat on or some rubbish...  The sheer amount of money that people could spend on these things is crazy.  So glad I bought all of what I could for Horizon 3 and 4 when I did, saved me something like £200 or something ridiculous.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 20, 2021)

So, this is big news on GOG. All 4 (TRL, TRA and TRU followed by Tomb Raider GOTY reboot) are massively discounted:








						Tomb Raider: Legend
					

Follow Lara Croft down a path of discovery as she travels the globe to remote, exotic




					www.gog.com
				












						Tomb Raider: Anniversary
					

Tomb Raider: Anniversary retraces Lara Croft's original genre-defining adventure, glob




					www.gog.com
				












						Tomb Raider: Underworld
					

Tomb Raider: Underworld represents a new advancement in exploration-based gameplay. A




					www.gog.com
				












						Tomb Raider GOTY
					

TOMB RAIDER GOTY on GOG is a single player-only experience. No Multiplayer content or f




					www.gog.com
				




Current TR titles already on GOG are also discounted.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 20, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, this is big news on GOG. All 4 (TRL, TRA and TRU followed by Tomb Raider GOTY reboot) are massively discounted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an absolute bargain!
I'd buy them again if I didn't already have them all


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 20, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> What an absolute bargain!
> I'd buy them again if I didn't already have them all


“The more you buy, the more you save!”
Sorry, couldn’t resist the opportunity.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> “The more you buy, the more you save!”
> Sorry, couldn’t resist the opportunity.



Nice one Jensen!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, this is big news on GOG. All 4 (TRL, TRA and TRU followed by Tomb Raider GOTY reboot) are massively discounted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Utter bargain!


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 20, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> GOG.com
> 
> 
> Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.
> ...



I know that this was posted for the GOG Quakecon sale, but also Greenman Gaming also has a Quakecon sale going on:



			Green Man Gaming
		


Figured I better post that as well.  


EDIT: And of course, Steam is having a Quakecon sale as well:









						QuakeCon 2021 Bethesda Sale
					

QuakeCon returns August 19 - 21, featuring in-depth developer panels, tournaments, charity fundraising and of course, sales!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Quick reminder guys
> Motosport 7 is on it delisting sale
> 13 aud for base
> 30 aud for gold
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/p/f...n/9n3nk5ww05ht#activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab4 days left and no more buying


Ended up buying it this evening, at least I'll be able to game on it with the Xbox and the PC


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> So, this is big news on GOG. All 4 (TRL, TRA and TRU followed by Tomb Raider GOTY reboot) are massively discounted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't have any of these, got them. Now for the release of the 3 most recent ones!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I didn't have any of these, got them. Now for the release of the 3 most recent ones!


Actually the Tomb Raider GOTY edition os the first of the most recent 3. It’s the last two we are still awaiting.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 21, 2021)

Buy Wizard of Legend from the Humble Store
					

Wizard of Legend is a fast paced dungeon crawler with rogue-like elements that emphasizes dynamic magical combat. Quick movement and even quicker use of spells will allow you to chain spells together to unleash devastating combinations against your enemies! Gameplay Battle your way through each...




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Wizard of Legend is only $4

I really enjoyed this game, and it has a unique art style.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 21, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> Actually the Tomb Raider GOTY edition os the first of the most recent 3. It’s the last two we are still awaiting.


Ah fair enough, didn't know that.


----------



## delshay (Aug 23, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> I know that this was posted for the GOG Quakecon sale, but also Greenman Gaming also has a Quakecon sale going on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but I don't think many have notice Quake has been Enhanced.  .. All new version for the year 2021.

EDIT: There seems to be a GOG version on it's way too. The game use's Vulkan 1.1 API as well as DirectX 11


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 27, 2021)

Rise of the Tomb Raider is 83% off at Fanatical ($5.09).








						Rise of the Tomb Raider: 20 Year Celebration | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

Enjoy the second exciting chapter of the Tomb Raider reboot...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2021)

delshay said:


> EDIT: There seems to be a GOG version on it's way too. The game use's Vulkan 1.1 API as well as DirectX 11






I'm in. I'd even pay for it! Again!


----------



## delshay (Aug 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> View attachment 214427
> I'm in. I'd even pay for it! Again!



Message from the GOG Team Quake Enhanced Update, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 27, 2021)

Stealth Humble Bundle for 10,22€. Includes Hitman GOTY Edition and Hitman 2 Gold Edition. Looks like an absolute steal if you're into those.









						Humble Best of Stealth Bundle
					

Stealth your way to success in games like HITMAN 2 - Gold Edition and Hitman (2016) Game of the Year Edition. Pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2021)

delshay said:


> Message from the GOG Team Quake Enhanced Update, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com


Ninja'd!!  I just found that thread and was going to post it!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ninja'd!!  I just found that thread and was going to post it!



happens to the best of us


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2021)

Homefront The Revolution is on 80% off at Fanatical again - only $3.99.








						Homefront®: The Revolution | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

Lead the Resistance movement in guerrilla warfare with the...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## delshay (Sep 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Homefront The Revolution is on 80% off at Fanatical again - only $3.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but it's cheaper here Buy Homefront®: The Revolution Standard Edition from the Humble Store and save 80% (humblebundle.com)


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> happens to the best of us




Ryzen 6800 XT 8-Core CPU  -  impressive


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2021)

delshay said:


> Yeah, but it's cheaper here Buy Homefront®: The Revolution Standard Edition from the Humble Store and save 80% (humblebundle.com)


No it's not. It's the same price.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> No it's not. It's the same price.
> View attachment 215221


Maybe he's a member of Humble Choice...


----------



## delshay (Sep 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> No it's not. It's the same price.
> View attachment 215221



Sorry my bad, was looking at it in US Dollars, I'm in the UK.    ..It's the same price 3.09 UKP.  ..& Yes to post #9663, I am a member going back many years.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> No it's not. It's the same price.


Remember, it is possible that the price differs from region to region..


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2021)

I remember playing Comanche 4 back in the day when I bought my first joystick and now Comanche from a different dev is on Epic at $4.00, at least where I live - anyone outside Argentina, please state what price you are seeing?
I'm grabbing it because helis are fun!








						Comanche | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Comanche at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I remember playing Comanche 4 back in the day when I bought my first joystick and now Comanche from a different dev is on Epic at $4.00, at least where I live - anyone outside Argentina, please state what price you are seeing?
> I'm grabbing it because helis are fun!
> 
> 
> ...


I remember tons of fun in several of the Apache games.... Keep waiting for that to come back around for at least one studio to hook me up


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I remember playing Comanche 4 back in the day when I bought my first joystick and now Comanche from a different dev is on Epic at $4.00, at least where I live - anyone outside Argentina, please state what price you are seeing?
> I'm grabbing it because helis are fun!
> 
> 
> ...


What price are others seeing for this? I'm curious.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> What price are others seeing for this? I'm curious.


$19.99 US is what I'm seeing


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> What price are others seeing for this? I'm curious.


€19.99


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 2, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> $19.99 US is what I'm seeing
> 
> View attachment 215269


Thanks for that. So it's heavily discounted to $4.00 in Argentina. Wasn't sure that Epic used a similar pricing model as Steam in that respect.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 3, 2021)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (Sep 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> What price are others seeing for this? I'm curious.



17.99 UKP.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2021)

Myst 25th Anniversary Collection
					

Dive into the ultimate Myst experience and discover one of the most intriguing stories




					www.gog.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2021)

GRID 2019 @ 1,99   (48 hours only)









						GRID - 2019 | Steam PC Game
					

Ready to get your heart racing? Jump into critically-acclaimed...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 6, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> GRID 2019 @ 1,99   (48 hours only)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For US members, it's $2.49.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> For US members, it's $2.49.



1,99 EUR in Europe.

$2,49 US is still a good deal IMO, It's a great game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

This just happened!








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				







Notice the Star Trek Armada entries? Oh, the drool factor for me has just peaked..








						Star Trek™: Armada
					

Control the races. Control the galaxy.  War rages across the Alpha Quadrant. You command




					www.gog.com
				














						Star Trek™: Armada II
					

Longer campaigns. More races. Full cinematic 3-D Action.  The Borg are back with an insid




					www.gog.com
				














						Star Trek™: Voyager - Elite Force
					

Putting the final in the final frontier.  One blast from destruction, the U.S.S. Voyager




					www.gog.com
				














						Star Trek™: Elite Force II
					

The alien invaders show no mercy, and neither should you.  Hack, blast and vaporize your




					www.gog.com
				







*Oh yeah!!*


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 9, 2021)

I have not played Armada I and II in at least 15 years ! Would be so cool to have them, wishlisted. Now i really need to finish my retro rig


----------



## Soup` (Sep 9, 2021)

heh kind've did an oopsie by posting in the free games thread so im just moving it over here.

There's a bucketload of games free for this weekend so I think they're worth a mention: (NOT FREE TO KEEP)

Madden NFL 22 (be warned that this is the current gen version.)









						Madden NFL 22 on Steam
					

Madden NFL 22 is where gameday happens. All-new features in Franchise include staff management, an enhanced scenario engine, and weekly strategy. Share avatar progress and player class between Face of The Franchise and The Yard with unified progression.




					store.steampowered.com
				




F1 2021









						F1® 2021 on Steam
					

Every story has a beginning in F1® 2021, the official videogame of the 2021 FIA FORMULA ONE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP™. Enjoy the stunning new features of F1® 2021, including the thrilling story experience ‘Braking Point’, two-player Career, and get even closer to the grid with ‘Real-Season Start’.




					store.steampowered.com
				




And Rainbow Six: Siege









						Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six® Siege on Steam
					

Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege is the latest installment of the acclaimed first-person shooter franchise developed by the renowned Ubisoft Montreal studio.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2021)

Not a game but it might be interesting to someone













						The Programming Booster Pack | eBook Bundle | Fanatical
					

Know your Raspberry Pi from your Python with The Programming...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 11, 2021)

83% Off, only 19 hours left:  https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-20-year-celebration 

93% Off, only 19 hours left:  https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/this-war-of-mine


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2021)

Pre-purchase Deathloop 18% Off


			Green Man Gaming
		






https://www.fanatical.com/en/bundle/international-day-of-the-programmer-bundle-giveaway


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 13, 2021)

Lifeless Planet is 75% off at Epic. That's $0.74 where I live 








						Lifeless Planet: Premier Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Lifeless Planet: Premier Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Soup` (Sep 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Lifeless Planet is 75% off at Epic. That's $0.74 where I live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$4.99 in the US. Nice find.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 14, 2021)

Stardock Publisher Sale 2021
					

Save up to 75% on Stardock games during our yearly publisher sale! Highlights




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Good Shepherd Entertainment Publisher Blowout Sale
					

Everything up to 90% off!




					store.steampowered.com
				




-90%








						AER Memories of Old on Steam
					

Transform into a bird and fly to explore and experience a vibrant world of floating islands in the sky. Venture down into lost ancient ruins where each step leads you closer to the end of the world.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 14, 2021)

ne6togadno said:


> Stardock Publisher Sale 2021
> 
> 
> Save up to 75% on Stardock games during our yearly publisher sale! Highlights
> ...


Project IGI 2 is worth picking up on GOG a $2.49 - I already have the original.


----------



## droopyRO (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for highlighting it for me. I also bought Clive Barker Undying and War40k: FireWarrior 
​


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 15, 2021)

Today is your last chance ever to buy Forza Motorsport 7! Prices reduced.








						Xbox Official Site: Consoles, Games, and Community | Xbox
					

Experience the new generation of games and entertainment with Xbox. Explore consoles, new and old Xbox games and accessories to start or add to your collection.



					www.xbox.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 15, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Today is your last chance ever to buy Forza Motorsport 7! Prices reduced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw it yesterday, the only issue I have with it, you probably need to be logged in with a M$ account to play and use the playstore.

I would have bought it if it was on Steam.

Now I'm waiting for Forza Horizon 5 on Steam....


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 15, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I saw it yesterday, the only issue I have with it, you probably need to be logged in with a M$ account to play and use the playstore.
> 
> I would have bought it if it was on Steam.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for Forza Horizon 5 on Steam....


I really don't mind logging on to M$ at all. Besides, I also have FH 3&4 with XBox Gaming, but I may go for Steam with FH5, if it's cheaper on regional pricing.

I missed this rout of EA games in June and was particularly looking forward to playing *NFS The Run*, while ignoring the silly storyline. EA seem to ignore the fact that single player doesn't need servers.








						EA delists Need for Speed games from digital stores with little warning
					

Publisher delists 5 NFS titles ahead of server shutdowns




					www.polygon.com


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 15, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> EA seem to ignore the fact that single player doesn't need servers.


EA doing what EA does best: being the worst publisher on the planet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

rtwjunkie said:


> EA doing what EA does best: being the worst publisher on the planet.


It's almost as if they're actually trying to earn that title...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 16, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> A seem to ignore the fact that single player doesn't need servers.


I know its impossible to think that they are doing it for an actual reason
but its possible that car licences are exprining


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 17, 2021)

THQ Nordic's 10th Anniversary Sale
					

THQ Nordic is celebrating its 10th anniversary and we're having a digital party! Join us!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						ELEX
					

ELEX is a handcrafted action role-playing experience from the award-winning creators of t




					www.gog.com
				












						Paradox Interactive Strategy Weekend
					

Paradox Interactive Strategy Weekend, from September 16th to September 20th, featuring leading strategy games with up to 80% off!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Gothic Universe Edition on Steam
					

Includes 3 items: Gothic 1, Gothic II: Gold Edition, Gothic® 3




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 17, 2021)

The Outer Worlds: Non-Mandatory Corporate-Sponsored Bundle
					

For fans who want it all, The Outer Worlds: Non-Mandatory Corporate-Sponsored Bundle incl




					www.gog.com
				



32% off!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2021)

Bethesda sale

https://www.fanatical.com/en/publishers/bethesda-softworks


----------



## Soup` (Sep 18, 2021)

idk if posting this many sales is considered spammy but there are some good titles here.









						Save 33% on Hell Let Loose on Steam
					

Join the ever expanding experience of Hell Let Loose - a hardcore World War Two first person shooter with epic battles of 100 players with infantry, tanks, artillery, a dynamically shifting front line and a unique resource based RTS-inspired meta-game.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Valheim on Steam
					

A brutal exploration and survival game for 1-10 players, set in a procedurally-generated purgatory inspired by viking culture. Battle, build, and conquer your way to a saga worthy of Odin’s patronage!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Portal Knights on Steam
					

The world of Elysia needs YOU! Join this cooperative, 3D sandbox action RPG to level up your character, craft epic weapons, conquer enemies in real-time, and build almost anything! Craft your adventure. Forge your hero. Become the ultimate Portal Knight!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Warhammer: Chaosbane on Steam
					

In a world ravaged by war and dominated by magic, you must rise up to face the Chaos hordes. Playing solo or with up to four players in local or online co-op, choose a hero from four character classes and prepare for epic battles wielding some of the most powerful artefacts of the Old World.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Save 60% on Half-Life: Alyx on Steam
					

Half-Life: Alyx is Valve’s VR return to the Half-Life series. It’s the story of an impossible fight against a vicious alien race known as the Combine, set between the events of Half-Life and Half-Life 2. Playing as Alyx Vance, you are humanity’s only chance for survival.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Sea of Thieves on Steam
					

Sea of Thieves offers the essential pirate experience, from sailing and fighting to exploring and looting – everything you need to live the pirate life and become a legend in your own right. With no set roles, you have complete freedom to approach the world, and other players, however you choose.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						SpongeBob SquarePants: Battle for Bikini Bottom - Rehydrated on Steam
					

Are you ready, kids? The cult classic is back, faithfully remade in spongetastic splendor! Play as SpongeBob, Patrick and Sandy and show the evil Plankton that crime pays even less than Mr. Krabs.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Destroy All Humans! on Steam
					

The cult-classic returns! Terrorize the people of 1950's Earth in the role of the evil alien Crypto-137. Harvest their DNA and bring down the US government in the faithful remake of the legendary alien invasion action adventure. Annihilate puny humans using an assortment of alien weaponry and...




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Red Dead Redemption 2 on Steam
					

Winner of over 175 Game of the Year Awards and recipient of over 250 perfect scores, RDR2 is the epic tale of outlaw Arthur Morgan and the infamous Van der Linde gang, on the run across America at the dawn of the modern age. Also includes access to the shared living world of Red Dead Online.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Mass Effect™ Legendary Edition on Steam
					

The Mass Effect™ Legendary Edition includes single-player base content and over 40 DLC from the highly acclaimed Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, and Mass Effect 3 games, including promo weapons, armors, and packs — remastered and optimized for 4K Ultra HD.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						BIOMUTANT on Steam
					

BIOMUTANT® is an open-world, post-apocalyptic Kung-Fu fable RPG, with a unique martial arts styled combat system allowing you to mix melee, shooting and mutant ability action.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Satisfactory on Steam
					

Satisfactory is a first-person open-world factory building game with a dash of exploration and combat. Play alone or with friends, explore an alien planet, create multi-story factories, and enter conveyor belt heaven!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Solasta: Crown of the Magister on Steam
					

Roll for initiative, take attacks of opportunity, manage player location and the verticality of the battle field in this Turn-Based Tactical RPG based on the SRD 5.1 Ruleset. In Solasta, you make the choices, dice decide your destiny.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Crusader Kings III on Steam
					

Love, fight, scheme, and claim greatness. Determine your noble house’s legacy in the sprawling grand strategy of Crusader Kings III. Death is only the beginning as you guide your dynasty’s bloodline in the rich and larger-than-life simulation of the Middle Ages.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Fall Guys on Steam
					

Fall Guys is a free, cross-platform, massively multiplayer, party royale game where you and your fellow contestants compete through escalating rounds of absurd obstacle course chaos until one lucky victor remains!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Black Mesa on Steam
					

Relive Half-Life.




					store.steampowered.com
				




You can report my post if you feel like it's unnecessary.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2021)

Do any of you remember the SNES version of SimCity, wished for a version that was next-level but then were disappointed with Simcity2000 & whatnot and just not impressed with how complicated modern city-simulators are? This might scratch your itch;








						Smart City Plan
					

Smart City Plan is a modern city builder game: Plan zones, roads, public transport like t




					www.gog.com
				



On sale for $9.59


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2021)

Soup` said:


> idk if posting this many sales is considered spammy but there are some good titles here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can also look on Fanatical, Greenmangaming, or Humblebundle and GOG.

My sites to buy games besides Steam.

Deathloop 20% Off  
	

			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Soup` (Sep 18, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> You can also look on Fanatical, Greenmangaming, or Humblebundle and GOG.
> 
> My sites to buy games besides Steam.


I've heard of GOG but not those others. Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This just happened!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THX.

Just added those which I do not have on WL. Waiting for some "nice price"...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> THX.
> 
> Just added those which I do not have on WL. Waiting for some "nice price"...


To be fair, they're only $10 each for the Elite Force titles and the Armada games will likely be the same. Worth it, IMHO!

So this happened:








						Severed Steel Digital Deluxe Version
					

The Severed Steel Digital Deluxe Edition includes the following content:  Severed Steel F




					www.gog.com
				







The Standard Edition is $23.
Haven't played it yet, but in the gameplay video it looks like Samus Aran meets MegaMan meets Quake meets CyberPunk2077(and to me that is a very good thing). Grabbing it. Thought some of you here might find it interesting.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 22, 2021)

Crysis Remastered is 50% off on Steam where I live, bring it down to about $1.50, but it could be 20% off elsewhere till 24th September.








						Crysis Remastered on Steam
					

The classic first person shooter from Crytek is back with the action-packed gameplay, sandbox world, and thrilling epic battles you loved the first time around – now with remastered graphics optimized for a new generation of hardware.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Spoiler



Ok, this is happening!








						HITMAN - Game of The Year Edition
					

Reviews and Accolades"Recommended  Agent 47 is back with a vengeance, and vengeance has s




					www.gog.com
				







I didn't know GOG had the Hitman 2016 version, but here it is and on sale!



Ok just read that there is some controversy concerning game content only available if unlocked online(?!?!?). Seriously @GOG? What The Hell is this crap? Someone screwed up...


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The online requirement, which I detest by the way, is an IO Interactive issue, i.e the devs. I have no idea why they insist on this since it's predominantly a single player game.
As you say, many GOG commentators are up in arms over this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> The online requirement, which I detest by the way, is an IO Interactive issue, i.e the devs.


While that's true, the folks at GOG should have actually tested the installer and the game to make sure things were on the up&up. It's called due diligence and it seems they didn't do it... To be fair, it doesn't happen very often, but when it does it's a disaster...


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 23, 2021)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				












						HITMAN - Game of The Year Edition
					

Reviews and Accolades"Recommended  Agent 47 is back with a vengeance, and vengeance has s




					www.gog.com


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 23, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Crysis Remastered is 50% off on Steam where I live, bring it down to about $1.50, but it could be 20% off elsewhere till 24th September.



Thanks for the heads up...can't count how many times I looked for this title on Steam and couldn't find it.

Looking forward to checking it out, but I'm still working my way through a couple of other titles first.  I'm enjoying both Terminator:Resistance and Chernobylite, so I'm taking it slow.  Not to mention...I'm still dealing with cutscene issues in Chernobylite.

I'm also going to pick up Medieval Dynasty.  As of today...it's out of early access and 20% off until September 30th.



Medieval Dynasty

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 25, 2021)

This Land Is My Land looks interesting, where you get to play as a native American Indian seeking revenge against the settlers and the SJW brigade are apparently on the war path about there not being any native American Indians on the development team. No, you really couldn't make this shit up.
Anyway, it's on sale 30% off, which is $3.12 where I live 








						This Land Is My Land on Steam
					

Experience the frontier as a chief of a Native American tribe and resist the onset of the settlers. Explore the vast world full of hostile humans and animals while defining your narrative through the decisions you make.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Edit
And Forza Horizon 4 is 50% off over this weekend!








						Save 67% on Forza Horizon 4 on Steam
					

Dynamic seasons change everything at the world’s greatest automotive festival. Go it alone or team up with others to explore beautiful and historic Britain in a shared open world.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2021)

Deathloop 20% Off, use code "DEATHLOOP20"


			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Thanks for the heads up...can't count how many times I looked for this title on Steam and couldn't find it.
> 
> Looking forward to checking it out, but I'm still working my way through a couple of other titles first.  I'm enjoying both Terminator:Resistance and Chernobylite, so I'm taking it slow.  Not to mention...I'm still dealing with cutscene issues in Chernobylite.
> 
> ...



My grandpa died today. and quite sad about it. need a new game to get lost in and going to grab this one as well.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 25, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this news @lynx29 

My deepest condolences to you and your family man.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Very sorry to hear this news @lynx29
> 
> My deepest condolences to you and your family man.



yeah i was really close with him. hopefully this medieval game will just help me get lost in another world for a bit.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 25, 2021)

Yes...Sorry to hear this Lynx.  Loss isn't easy, I was close with my grandfather too. 

I can understand exactly where you're coming from.  I've personally had a hard time with him(and my father) gone.

My condolences...

Take care,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> And Forza Horizon 4 is 50% off over this weekend!


yeee i got this its really good


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 27, 2021)

Strange Brigade has been on my Wishlist for quite some time.

Currently 90% off at Steam until October 1st.





Strange Brigade

At this price point, I think it's worth a look....

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S. Strange Brigade - ProtonDB: GOLD


----------



## Soup` (Sep 28, 2021)

You can get the entire Sniper Elite franchise for only 25 bucks.









						Sniper Elite Complete Pack on Steam
					

Includes 4 items: Sniper Elite, Sniper Elite 3, Sniper Elite 4, Sniper Elite V2 Remastered...




					store.steampowered.com
				




Or you can get them individually. Your choice.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2021)

WB Games 2021 Publisher Weekend
					

Save up to 80% on WB Games!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## looniam (Sep 30, 2021)

ME:SoW was in insta buy, been waiting so long i had forgotten.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2021)

GOG Anniversary Sale is going on. GOG turns 13 this week!











						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




*H**appy Birthday GOG**!!*
(remember, the cake is not a lie..)

Oh and BTW, This happened;








						UnMetal
					

The free demo version of UnMetal is available on GOG.COM. You can download it  here  Yo




					www.gog.com
				












And this;








						UNSIGHTED
					

Traverse Arcadia your way. Save your friends. Time is ticking.    Alma is an Automaton th




					www.gog.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> WB Games 2021 Publisher Weekend
> 
> 
> Save up to 80% on WB Games!
> ...


Hi,
Yeah batman arkham knight for 4.us not bad I got free with a gpu purchase bat mobile is 









						Batman™: Arkham Knight on Steam
					

Batman™: Arkham Knight brings the award-winning Arkham trilogy from Rocksteady Studios to its epic conclusion. Developed exclusively for New-Gen platforms, Batman: Arkham Knight introduces Rocksteady's uniquely designed version of the Batmobile.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 1, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah batman arkham knight for 4.us not bad I got free with a gpu purchase bat mobile is
> 
> 
> ...



I might get the season pass or upgrade to premium edition...


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 4, 2021)

Fear, the complete pack is on sale at Humble. That's a pass for me as it looks scary as hell.








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

This bundle includes the following: F.E.A.R. F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin F.E.A.R. 2: Reborn (DLC) F.E.A.R. 3 F.E.A.R.: Extraction Point F.E.A.R.: Perseus Mandate




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a pass for me as it looks scary as hell.


The series has it's moments..


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 4, 2021)

The Signal From Tölva is on sale again...albeit at an all-time low I believe.  

Currently 80% off at Steam until October 11th...




The Signal From Tölva

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  F.E.A.R.(and Perseus Mandate) was an excellent game, but the second and third in the series...not so much.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2021)

Capcom sale

https://www.fanatical.com/en/publishers/capcom


----------



## delshay (Oct 7, 2021)

Limited Time

Save 75% on Warhammer 40,000: Inquisitor - Martyr on Steam (steampowered.com)


----------



## Soup` (Oct 7, 2021)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey and Ghost Recon Breakpoint are both on large sales on Epic.









						Assassins Creed Odyssey Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Assassins Creed Odyssey Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				












						Ghost Recon Breakpoint Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Ghost Recon Breakpoint Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 7, 2021)

The Outer Worlds is on sale at Steam again.

67% off until the 21st of October...



The Outer Worlds

Isn't this title usually 29.99 on sale?  This "might" be an all time low.

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S.

Death Stranding is 60% at 23.99
Crysis Remastered is 25% off at 22.49


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> That's a pass for me as it looks scary as hell.


Oh but so good! And that’s from a guy that really doesn’t like to be scared.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2021)

11 bit studios Publisher Sale
					

All titles from 11 bit studios set are deeply discounted until October 14th!




					store.steampowered.com
				




Up to 80%













						Lawn Mowing Simulator on Steam
					

Experience the beauty and detail of mowing the Great British countryside in Lawn Mowing Simulator, the only simulator that allows you to ride an authentic and expansive roster of real-world licensed lawn mowers from prestigious manufacturers; Toro, SCAG and STIGA as you manage your business.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> 11 bit studios Publisher Sale
> 
> 
> All titles from 11 bit studios set are deeply discounted until October 14th!
> ...


I don't know what I find more confusing, the fact that this is a thing or the fact that it has mostly positive reviews..


----------



## Soup` (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't know what I find more confusing, the fact that this is a thing or the fact that it has mostly positive reviews..


Oh cmon, you're telling me you're not hyped to mow some lawns?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

Soup` said:


> Oh cmon, you're telling me you're not hyped to mow some lawns?


Yes, that is exactly what I'm saying. I've seen some dumb "stuff" on Steam, but that takes 1st prize!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 13, 2021)

This is the cheapest ive seen this game 








						Fallout 4 on Steam
					

Bethesda Game Studios, the award-winning creators of Fallout 3 and The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, welcome you to the world of Fallout 4 – their most ambitious game ever, and the next generation of open-world gaming.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Finally picked it up


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> This is the cheapest ive seen this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<--Waiting for the GOG release...


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2021)

Fanatical Scream sale upto 93% off

https://www.fanatical.com/en/on-sale


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 26, 2021)

Paradox StrataGems Bundle
					

We’ve teamed up with Paradox Interactive for our newest bundle. Get games like Empire of Sin and Age of Wonders: Planetfall. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 26, 2021)

I just picked up Deus Ex Mankind Divided Season Pass at 75% off, mainly for the two new story missions. The rest is crap, apparently, but the extra Praxis kits will come in handy.








						Deus Ex: Mankind Divided DLC - Season Pass | PC Steam Downloadable Content | Fanatical
					

Get access to Narrative DLCs and in-game items with your Deus...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## kruk (Oct 27, 2021)

GOG.com just launched the Halloween sale which lasts from 27.10 to 3.11. 2000+ deals up to -90% and also Just Cause 1 & 2 are now available with a big discount & DRM free .


----------



## robertmi (Oct 29, 2021)

The Walking Dead are upon us - Join our contest!
					

The Walking Dead are upon us - Join our contest!




					www.gog.com


----------



## Soup` (Oct 29, 2021)

Steam Halloween Sale:



			https://store.steampowered.com/sale/halloween


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 29, 2021)

The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 30, 2021)

If you're a fan of the original 8bit & 16bit Castlevania games;








						Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night
					

Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night is the FULL game experience, an exploration-focused, si




					www.gog.com
				



50% off!

Made by the same people who made the Castlevania series!


----------



## kruk (Nov 4, 2021)

Ubisoft has an 35th anniversary sale going on and they are also having daily contests where you can win up to $1000 Ubisoft wallet credits (or $100 if Ubisoft Wallet is not available in your territory). Random draw, 1 entry per day. The sale/contests are happening for 35 days until December 5th. It's also possible that they will offer free games in this period ...






						Ubisoft 35th Contest
					

Ubisoft Official Store




					store.ubi.com


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 4, 2021)

That company is 35 years old? I never knew


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> That company is 35 years old? I never knew


Yup, 1986. They release their first game the same year.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 8, 2021)

Call of Juarez is 60% off on GOG and it looks like a fun game. Don't know much about it actually, although it looks like RDR2.








						Call of Juarez: Gunslinger
					

Call of Juarez: Gunslinger is included in Call of Juarez Bundle       CAN YOU STAND A




					www.gog.com


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 9, 2021)

Ubisoft connect currently giving away Assassin's Creed Chronicles free until the 12th November as part of their 35 year anniversary celebrations.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 18, 2021)

Welcome to Steam
					

The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.




					store.steampowered.com
				




70% off


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 22, 2021)

Save 40% on Days Gone in several outlets. Check out Cheap Shark.








						CheapShark
					

Digital Game Deals, Compare PC game prices on Steam, GreenManGaming, Gamer's Gate, and more!




					www.cheapshark.com
				





			Green Man Gaming


----------



## Frick (Nov 22, 2021)

-50% on Cyperpunk 2077. Is it worth it?









						Cyberpunk 2077
					

Cyberpunk 2077 is an open-world, action-adventure RPG set in the megalopolis of




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2021)

Frick said:


> -50% on Cyperpunk 2077. Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it full price several times over. It's worth it!


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Nov 26, 2021)

Browsing Steam sale NFS (2015) on Steam and Burnout Paradise Remaster caught my eye.









						Save 75% on Need for Speed™ on Steam
					

Ready to own the streets? Get behind the wheel of iconic cars and floor it through Ventura Bay, a sprawling urban playground. Explore overlapping stories as you build your reputation – and your dream car – and become the ultimate racing icon.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Save 75% on Burnout™ Paradise Remastered on Steam
					

Burnout Paradise Remastered provides the ultimate driving playground for you and your friends to play online. This remaster includes all add-ons from the Year of Paradise, including the Big Surf Island update, meticulously recreated and ready to wreck in 4K.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Also not bad discounts for Wolfenstein









						Save 85% on Wolfenstein II: The New Colossus on Steam
					

America, 1961. The assassination of Nazi General Deathshead was a short-lived victory. The Nazis maintain their stranglehold on the world. You are BJ Blazkowicz, aka “Terror-Billy,” member of the Resistance, scourge of the Nazi empire, and humanity’s last hope for liberty.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Save 70% on Wolfenstein: The New Order on Steam
					

Wolfenstein®: The New Order reignites the series that created the first-person shooter genre. Wolfenstein offers a deep game narrative packed with action, adventure and first-person combat.




					store.steampowered.com
				




Either of those particularly worthwhile?

Another big discount:









						Save 90% on Bulletstorm: Full Clip Edition Duke Nukem Bundle on Steam
					

Bulletstorm: Full Clip edition is the definitive Bulletstorm experience that includes all existing Bulletstorm add-ons, plus brand-new content exclusive to Full Clip!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## xu^ (Nov 27, 2021)

Frick said:


> -50% on Cyperpunk 2077. Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just bought it myself yesterday at 50% off, and damn... graphically its impressed me, even on my average system, only played about an hours worth so far, but finding it very good, much better than i thought it would be .


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 6, 2021)

Anno 1404 History Edition currently free on Ubisoft Connect until 14th December


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 10, 2021)

state of decay 2 in top tier bundle








						Dangerous Worlds
					

Watch your back in our newest bundle! Get games like State of Decay 2: Juggernaut Edition and Among Us. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 14, 2021)

STAR WARS™: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter
					

Star Wars™: X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter includes the Balance of Power expansion pack featuri




					www.gog.com
				




65% off, 2.02 dollars.

Includes both the original game and the Balance of Power expansion


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2021)

Star Trek™: Armada
					

Control the races. Control the galaxy.  War rages across the Alpha Quadrant. You command




					www.gog.com
				











						Star Trek™: Armada II
					

Longer campaigns. More races. Full cinematic 3-D Action.  The Borg are back with an insid




					www.gog.com
				



Star Trek Armada 1 & 2 are finally out! Not on discount, but at least they're for sale and working in modern Windows!
Other Star Trek titles are discounted 20% off.








						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 15, 2021)

Watch Dogs Season Pass is 75% off at Humble Bundle as is the main game itself. However, redeeming the game and getting Humble to communicate with Ubi Connect is a major fail.








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

WATCH_DOGS Season Pass Stay connected to the world of Watch_Dogs! Download the Season Pass to save over 25% and get immediate access to the Untouchable pack which includes a new skin and new weapon. The Season Pass contains a new Single Player Campaign featuring the legendary hacker T-Bone as a...




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 16, 2021)

Epic Games Store is running a promo now, everyone gets a €10/$10 coupon and large discounts on basically everything. Also, each day a new free game will be available for grabs, starting today with Shenmue 3.


----------



## Regeneration (Dec 16, 2021)

50% off for Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 1 + 2 Remastered on EGS









						Tony Hawk's™ Pro Skater™ 1 + 2 | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Tony Hawk's™ Pro Skater™ 1 + 2 at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Epic Games Store is running a promo now, everyone gets a €10/$10 coupon and large discounts on basically everything. Also, each day a new free game will be available for grabs, starting today with Shenmue 3.



How do you get the coupon?


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 16, 2021)

Frick said:


> How do you get the coupon?


It's claimed automatically:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's claimed automatically:
> View attachment 229180


I had to click on it in the Epic client, but it's all good.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 18, 2021)

So, it's not a "steal" or anything, but I really enjoyed "Dawn of Man", and it's on sale on GoG right now, $14.99.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> So, it's not a "steal" or anything, but I really enjoyed "Dawn of Man", and it's on sale on GoG right now, $14.99.


That looks fun! That same dev did a similar sim-type called PlanetBase which is $9.








						Planetbase
					

Planetbase is a strategy game where you guide a group of space settlers trying to estab




					www.gog.com


----------



## Selaya (Dec 18, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> So, it's not a "steal" or anything, but I really enjoyed "Dawn of Man", and it's on sale on GoG right now, $14.99.


How far have you got into the game? According to some reviews the game kinda shits itself past a certain point, not sure if you got there and it's just PEBKAC or a genuine flaw


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2021)

I have gotten almost every single free Epic game since they started doing that, I have never even downloaded the epic games store, I am not sure why I keep getting the free games. Maybe someday it will be a gift to my niece or something, a new gaming PC and a boatload of free games lol

I got a reminder set for next two weeks, to remind me to get the free daily game again from EGS, usually my reminder is just weekly. Pretty sweet its daily for two weeks.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 18, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> So, it's not a "steal" or anything, but I really enjoyed "Dawn of Man", and it's on sale on GoG right now, $14.99.






Does GOG do regional pricing now?


----------



## Selaya (Dec 18, 2021)

Looks like it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> View attachment 229384
> 
> Does GOG do regional pricing now?


Yes, GOG has always done regional pricing to keep things fair for everyone world wide.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes, GOG has always done regional pricing to keep things fair for everyone world wide.


Huh. I didn't know that


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 21, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Watch Dogs Season Pass is 75% off at Humble Bundle as is the main game itself. However, redeeming the game and getting Humble to communicate with Ubi Connect is a major fail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the end, the lads at Humble pulled out all the stops and sorted out the DLC key redemption


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 25, 2021)

WRC 9 is 50% off at Epic and WRC 8 is 80% off. Are they worth a go?








						WRC 9 FIA World Rally Championship | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play WRC 9 FIA World Rally Championship at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com
				











						WRC 8 FIA World Rally Championship | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play WRC 8 FIA World Rally Championship at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Are they worth a go?


If you're a fan of Rally racing, yes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2021)

homeworld remastered collection on steam for $3.74.  i decided to grab that, only game i am getting during the steam winter sale. honestly think I will enjoy this a lot, I never tried it before or this genre in general. the video looked fun to me.


also, shoutout to @WhiteNoise for his many many giveaways on tpu (since this is also a generalized giveaway thread, just giving credit where credit is due as he has done more high valued giveaways than anyone else on this site), I won God of War steam preorder in his most recent giveaway. going to be a lot of fun in 3 weeks when it comes out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> honestly think I will enjoy this a lot, I never tried it before or this genre in general. the video looked fun to me.


I enjoyed it very much. If you're into Space-based RTS games you will like. The menu and command system takes some getting used to. It's not C&C/Starcraft like, but once you understand it you be cruising along.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2021)

Folks, these titles were just added to the Winter sale at GOG!








						The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Game of the Year Edition
					

If you buy this game, you will receive a free next-gen update on December 14th! On this




					www.gog.com
				











						Cyberpunk 2077
					

Cyberpunk 2077 is an open-world, action-adventure RPG set in the megalopolis of




					www.gog.com
				











						Horizon Zero Dawn™ Complete Edition
					

EARTH IS OURS NO MORE  Experience Aloy’s entire legendary quest to unravel the mysteries




					www.gog.com
				











						Diablo + Hellfire
					

Now with Hellfire! Originally developed by Synergistic Software and released in 1997, H




					www.gog.com
				











						Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
					

Prepare for the Future™ With Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition, experience the most ac




					www.gog.com
				











						Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition
					

With the Ultimate Edition, Bethesda Softworks offers you the chance to double-down and g




					www.gog.com
				











						Star Trek™: Voyager - Elite Force
					

Putting the final in the final frontier.  One blast from destruction, the U.S.S. Voyager




					www.gog.com
				











						Star Trek™: Elite Force II
					

The alien invaders show no mercy, and neither should you.  Hack, blast and vaporize your




					www.gog.com
				











						Control Ultimate Edition
					

Control Ultimate Edition contains the main game and all previously released Expans




					www.gog.com
				




And the Metro Series Bundle!








						Metro Franchise Bundle
					

Experience this gripping story of survival from start to finish with the Metro Franchi




					www.gog.com
				




And the Star Trek Armada games have been released finally!








						Star Trek™: Armada
					

Control the races. Control the galaxy.  War rages across the Alpha Quadrant. You command




					www.gog.com
				











						Star Trek™: Armada II
					

Longer campaigns. More races. Full cinematic 3-D Action.  The Borg are back with an insid




					www.gog.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Jan 8, 2022)

Pulled the trigger today on the following:

[1,00€] *Friday the 13th: The Game* from the *Dead of Winter Bundle* on HumbleBundle
[1,00€] *Leisure Suit Larry - Wet Dreams Don't Dry *from the *New Year Bundle* on Fanatical
[0,34€ +0,38€ payment fees] *Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order* from *Kinguin*

Got a few weeks ago already *STAR WARS™: Squadrons *for [0,69€] from CDKeys. Dirt cheap, looked like a scam, but the key was fine.
Now again, all fine. Noticed now in the product description "Amazon Prime Gaming Origin CD Key" and "The code must be redeemed by February 7th, 2022".
So my hot guess is that a ton of the keys given away in the *Amazon Prime Gaming* program end up on the key reseller market.

So I will for sure have an eye out in the future on what get's given away from Amazon.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

Surviving Mars Bundle
					

We’ve teamed up with Paradox Interactive for our newest bundle. Get Surviving Mars and tons of DLC and add-on content. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




if I am not mistake, this is all of Surviving Mars including all DLC for only $10 on GoG?  can someone confirm, I'm working right now so can't check steam to compare the DLC... LOL

is any DLC missing is what I am asking


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 14, 2022)

Yep @lynx29 , it includes the game and 9 DLC's plus a 10% discount on Surviving Mars Below and Beyond.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 15, 2022)

For some reason I can't get HumbleBundle to load up the page. I just get a list of links, that do not work...I turned off the adbloker and allowed 3rd party cookies, to no avail. WTF?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 15, 2022)

Arjai said:


> For some reason I can't get HumbleBundle to load up the page. I just get a list of links, that do not work...I turned off the adbloker and allowed 3rd party cookies, to no avail. WTF?



not sure, link works just fine for me



stinger608 said:


> Yep @lynx29 , it includes the game and 9 DLC's plus a 10% discount on Surviving Mars Below and Beyond.



so every DLC but one. not a bad deal.  hmm I am really tempted. I own the base game on steam, but I really want all the DLC.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jan 15, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> if I am not mistake, this is all of Surviving Mars including all DLC for only $10 on GoG? can someone confirm, I'm working right now so can't check steam to compare the DLC... LOL


Im really tempted by this
But i cant see anywhere that it says gog keys
Does anyone know wut if its steam or gog?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 15, 2022)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Im really tempted by this
> But i cant see anywhere that it says gog keys
> Does anyone know wut if its steam or gog?



It's Steam - from the page:


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 24, 2022)

New Year Sale is on gog, ends on Jan 31st.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 24, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 233717
> New Year Sale is on gog, ends on Jan 31st.


https://www.gog.com/games/discounted    link for the google impaired


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2022)

This looks good, I liked the first game;








						Ziggurat 2
					

Ziggurat is back, and now it's even better! Use powerful weapons and spells to break th




					www.gog.com
				



10% off @$23


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 7, 2022)

borderlands 3 with humble choice





						February 2022 | Humble Choice
					






					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 10, 2022)

A friend who lives in Alabama recommended this yet to be released politics game to me because she knows I'm a gamer. If it's FPS, I'm in!








						Political Arena on Steam
					

POLITICAL ARENA is a one-of-a-kind strategy/sim about American power. Seek fame or infamy in a fully simulated political world, complete with high stakes campaign strategizing, backroom deals, scandals, special interests, and the press. Be the politician of your dreams (or nightmares).




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Frick (Feb 10, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> A friend who lives in Alabama recommended this yet to be released politics game to me because she knows I'm a gamer. If it's FPS, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To go even more off topic, there was an RTS in the early 2000s (think C&C clone) that had newspapers and public opinion as an element. Depending on your side the public (and maybe the government you represented?) reacted differently to different actions. If you killed a bunch of civilians or destroyed civilian buildings you were lambasted for it. I don't remember how or if you were punished, because the game sucked so hard. I found it in a €1 bargain bin and bought it solely because the premise sounded interesting. But yeah it was really bad. I can't remember the name of it either, which is frustrating because I've wanted to play it again to see if it was as bad as I remember. I still think the premise is interesting. An RTS game actually set in the modern world, with politics, celebrities, influencers, protestors... It would be interesting.

EDIT: Hey found it, it's Conflict Zone.



> The resource model in Conflict Zone is interesting and unique. One of your resources is "popularity." It determines what level of units and technology you possess at any given moment. It's supposed to represent the trust that your leaders have in you, so a higher popularity means that they'll let you have bombers and submarines. The media directly influences your popularity by observing the actions you make in the game.
> 
> Popularity is the biggest differentiating factor between the ICP and GHOST. The ICP is able to increase popularity to high levels quickly simply by rescuing civilians and taking them to a refugee camp in their base. The downside to this is that the ICP also loses popularity quite easily. First, people generally don't like long wars, so the ICP's popularity slowly decreases over time. Next, if your forces suffer humiliating losses, the people back home aren't going to like you. Lastly, lots of civilian deaths at your hand will bring down your popularity big-time. A few civilian deaths are acceptable, though. But you're still going to have to avoid many battles near towns, because explosives have area-effect damage that can cause civilian casualties easily. And town buildings resupply civilians, so you don't want those destroyed.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 10, 2022)

Frick said:


> To go even more off topic, there was an RTS in the early 2000s (think C&C clone) that had newspapers and public opinion as an element. Depending on your side the public (and maybe the government you represented?) reacted differently to different actions. If you killed a bunch of civilians or destroyed civilian buildings you were lambasted for it. I don't remember how or if you were punished, because the game sucked so hard. I found it in a €1 bargain bin and bought it solely because the premise sounded interesting. But yeah it was really bad. I can't remember the name of it either, which is frustrating because I've wanted to play it again to see if it was as bad as I remember. I still think the premise is interesting. An RTS game actually set in the modern world, with politics, celebrities, influencers, protestors... It would be interesting.
> 
> EDIT: Hey found it, it's Conflict Zone.


"For those of a certain age, think SimCity meets The Oregon Trail — with a little Grand Theft Auto thrown in." Mowing down politicians?
Anyway, the man behind this game is a journalist
There was another game in the 80s called President Elect, but it kind of faded away. This one looks promising though, even though I know little about American politics, except for what I read and watch on TV.


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 10, 2022)

Save on 2K Titles like NBA, Borderlands, PGA, Civilization & more!
					

Enjoy huge savings on some of 2K’s biggest titles! Loot and shoot in Borderlands 3 or live the life of a gangster in Mafia. Sale includes Civilization VI, BioShock and NBA.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Slitherine Publisher Sale 2022
					

There’s no such thing as the love for games. Valentine's Day is approaching and you’ve got to love what we have in house for you: the Slitherine Steam Publisher Sale has started.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Kingdom Come: Deliverance – The Amorous Adventures of Bold Sir Hans Capon on Steam
					

The second DLC for Kingdom Come: Deliverance revolves around his attempts to woo the fairest maid he has ever set eyes upon, and his success will not depend only on his own mastery of the art of love – it’s also up to his trusty wingman Henry!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> A friend who lives in Alabama recommended this yet to be released politics game to me because she knows I'm a gamer. If it's FPS, I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That took long enough! I thought a game like that would have been made a long time ago.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 14, 2022)

This is a proper bargain on steam.
https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/24644/Wargaming_Publisher_Weekend_4in1/


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 25, 2022)

This War of Mine: Complete Edition
					

This War of Mine: Complete Edition consists of:    This War of Mine – full version of t




					www.gog.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 25, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> View attachment 237930
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I will buy this game a second time and gift it to a friend.  


HELL FUCKING YEAH BOYS!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 26, 2022)

GOG themselves are joining the effort;





> Following 11 bit studios decision to donate all profits from the sales of This War Of Mine and all its DLCs, we have decided to support their action. For the next week, till March 3rd at 7 PM UTC, we will be donating all profits from our shares of the sale to the Ukrainian Red Cross as well.


I'm chipping in, even though it's not my kind of game.

EDIT:
Installed it and am playing through the first little bit. I've got to say, not disappointed. The storyline is something good so far. $5 well spent and to a good cause!


----------



## ne6togadno (Feb 26, 2022)

also on steam








						This War of Mine - 11 bit studios statement - Steam News
					

11 bit studios statement: All profits from This War of Mine will be donated to the Ukrainian Red Cross to directly support victims of war!




					store.steampowered.com
				












						This War of Mine - Major Update! $160.000 raised in less than 24 hours! - Steam News
					

Major Update! $160.000 raised in less than 24 hours! HELP VICTIMS OF WAR IN UKRAINE. PLEASE DON'T STOP!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 26, 2022)

*Assassin's Creed Valhalla* is 60% off at Epic which where I live is only $20 and with my $10 off coupon expiring tomorrow is very tempting. Trouble is that I don't want yet another game I'll play maybe for an hour or two and never go back to. Games like this need to have time invested in them.
Ain't life a bitch?   





						Assassin's Creed® Valhalla Standard Edition | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Assassin's Creed® Valhalla Standard Edition at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 26, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> *Assassin's Creed Valhalla* is 60% off at Epic which where I live is only $20 and with my $10 off coupon expiring tomorrow is very tempting. Trouble is that I don't want yet another game I'll play maybe for an hour or two and never go back to. Games like this need to have time invested in them.
> Ain't life a bitch?
> 
> 
> ...



$10 for Valhalla is a pretty damn good deal though to be fair, it is considered to be the best AC game by many people. I'd say go for it. Or you can take a bus down to the southern tip of Argentina and look at the glaciers floating by, I hear its beautiful to view. I would like to go someday.  How much is a bus ticket down there from Buenos Aires you think?


----------



## Frick (Feb 26, 2022)

Maybe I'll get Valhalla. Allegedly you don't have to kill, which is cool.


----------



## Bomby569 (Feb 26, 2022)

Valhalla is a very good game, it's cool this days to trash talk all UBi games. Just don't give in on the temptation to do all the copy paste content Ubi loves to stuff on their games.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 27, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Valhalla is a very good game, it's cool this days to trash talk all UBi games. Just don't give in on the temptation to do all the copy paste content Ubi loves to stuff on their games.


I have no problems with Ubisoft, having bought and played the entire Far Cry series, The Division 1&2 and the Watch Dogs series.
Anyway, I snagged Valhalla because $10 is a steal!


----------



## Bomby569 (Feb 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I have no problems with Ubisoft, having bought and played the entire Far Cry series, The Division 1&2 and the Watch Dogs series.
> Anyway, I snagged Valhalla because $10 is a steal!



I didn't really liked the division, or the last watch dogs. The rest i always have fun with their games.
We all know they have a problem, no focus, too much content, stories are getting less and less captivating. But they are still good games, and especially the worlds, they build maps, worlds, like no one else, each world they make isn't just random trees or houses. I love exploring their worlds.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 27, 2022)

I had a blast with The Division which is an incredibly well made game. Anyway, I notice that Valhalla's install size has been cut from 77GB to 34GB, which is an enormous amount of trimming and it's supposed to have improved the game.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I notice that Valhalla's install size has been cut from *77GB to 34GB*, which is an enormous amount of trimming and it's supposed to have improved the game.



That is insane...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 27, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> That is insane...



They removed the advertising


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> They removed the advertising


Denuvo, surely?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> They removed the advertising





Splinterdog said:


> Denuvo, surely?


Those both, certainly but I think most of it was a new texture compression scheme

THIS looks good!








						Weird West
					

Survive and unveil the mysteries of the Weird West through the intertwined destinies of




					www.gog.com
				











Coming next month!


----------



## jormungand (Feb 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those both, certainly but I think most of it was a new texture compression scheme
> 
> THIS looks good!
> 
> ...


i may keep it on my wishlist and wait for sales like i did with Shadow Tactics. Looks fun.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those both, certainly but I think most of it was a new texture compression scheme
> 
> THIS looks good!
> 
> ...



I've had weird west on my saved list on steam for maybe a year, does look good.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I had a blast with The Division which is an incredibly well made game. Anyway, I notice that Valhalla's install size has been cut from 77GB to 34GB, which is an enormous amount of trimming and it's supposed to have improved the game.


I spoke too soon. Having just downloaded about 50GB of Valhalla through Epic, I hit play only to find Ubi Connect telling me there's an update (yawn!) which is another 88GB download. Wtf?
One would have thought that whatever I downloaded from Epic would be the up to date version, but no...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I spoke too soon. Having just downloaded about 50GB of Valhalla through Epic, I hit play only to find Ubi Connect telling me there's an update (yawn!) which is another 88GB download. Wtf?
> One would have thought that whatever I downloaded from Epic would the up to date version, but no...
> 
> View attachment 238153



Jesus


----------



## Bomby569 (Feb 27, 2022)

Ubigames are all like that, constant gigantic updates you can't even say no to.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 27, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I spoke too soon. Having just downloaded about 50GB of Valhalla through Epic, I hit play only to find Ubi Connect telling me there's an update (yawn!) which is another 88GB download. Wtf?
> One would have thought that whatever I downloaded from Epic would be the up to date version, but no...
> 
> View attachment 238153


Remember the good old days, like 6 years ago, when games had what they needed in a few dozen GB of data? Good times..


----------



## Bomby569 (Feb 28, 2022)

It's not even that, with Ubisoft there aren't small updates, even if it's just some small DLC, some small bug, the update is 20, 30GB. It's insane. This keeps happening to me, with WDL, with FC6, Valhala


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 28, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> It's not even that, with Ubisoft there aren't small updates, even if it's just some small DLC, some small bug, the update is 20, 30GB. It's insane. This keeps happening to me, with WDL, with FC6, Valhala


Yet another reason I love GOG. Updates are small, often less than 100MB. This is by design. GOG requires devs to release updates in smaller packs.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Remember the good old days, like 6 years ago, when games had what they needed in a few dozen GB of data? Good times..


I remember that RAGE felt insaneny large game a decade ago when it was ~10GB IIRC.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 8, 2022)

Itch.Io
has a bundle for Ukraine
991 games for 10 dollars








						Bundle for Ukraine by Necrosoft Games and 738 others
					

Bundle for Ukraine: 998 items for $10.00



					itch.io


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 20, 2022)

*Humble Bundle "Stand with Ukraine"* (100% goes to relief efforts)
120+ items: games (about a dozen AAA titles), other software, RPG rulebooks, comics, etc.
Bundle worth over USD 2,500 for EUR 36.39 minimum donation:









						Stand with Ukraine Bundle
					

Support vital humanitarian crisis relief for the people of Ukraine with an all-to-charity bundle featuring games, books, and software.




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Nearly 200,000 gamers have already expressed their support, with almost EUR 8,000,000 raised!


----------



## ne6togadno (Mar 22, 2022)

Support Humanitarian Relief for Ukraine
					

Epic is committing all its Fortnite proceeds from March 20, 2022 through April 3, 2022 to humanitarian relief for people affected by the war in Ukraine.




					www.epicgames.com


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst is 1.99EUR on Steam. One of my favourite games EVER. 









						Save 90% on Mirror's Edge™ Catalyst on Steam
					

Mirror's Edge™ Catalyst raises the action-adventure bar through fluid, first person action and immerses players in Faith's story as she fights for freedom.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Frick (Mar 25, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Mirror's Edge Catalyst is 1.99EUR on Steam. One of my favourite games EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never played, trying to install the first one now from disc. Doesn't seem to work, but luckily it's on sale on GOG!

Anyway:









						Disco Elysium - The Final Cut
					

Disco Elysium - The Final Cut is the definitive edition of the groundbreaking role play




					www.gog.com
				




Disco Elysium, if someone still has missed it. It really is superb.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

Frick said:


> Never played, trying to install the first one now from disc. Doesn't seem to work, but luckily it's on sale on GOG!
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...


I have problems on the Origin version of the first one, it's whining something about license. The GOG version works fine as you said!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 26, 2022)

GOG has their Games Festival Spring Edition going on now:









						GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com
				




Tons of great titles. Some are 90% off.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 26, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> GOG has their Games Festival Spring Edition going on now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder, I'll check out later today after I'll get my friend here from the bus stop.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 26, 2022)

AliExpress birthday sale over the next few days if anyone needs anything.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 31, 2022)

only one day left for the insane Humble CHoice bundle, Mass Effect Legendary edition and Desperados 3... its insane... get it!  $11.  I have no regrets, not to mention it came with like 5 othergames on top of that and those look decent too.

@lexluthermiester that deal is so damn good it probably should be in the free games thread. LOL  ^

im looking forward to April to see what next humble will be, this one will never be topped imo...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> AliExpress birthday sale over the next few days if anyone needs anything.


Link? Or is it on the main site?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Link? Or is it on the main site?


Main site but it's coming to an end now I think so if you want anything your going to need to be quick


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2022)

Saw these, had to post!

Elex1 $7.50








						ELEX
					

ELEX is a handcrafted action role-playing experience from the award-winning creators of t




					www.gog.com
				




The Metro Bundle $14.99








						Metro Franchise Bundle
					

Experience this gripping story of survival from start to finish with the Metro Franchise




					www.gog.com
				




The modern XCom games
XCom EU Complete Pack $9.99








						XCOM: Enemy Unknown Complete Pack
					

XCOM: Enemy Unknown Complete Pack includes XCOM: Enemy Unknown and the following DLCs




					www.gog.com
				




XCom 2 $3.59








						XCOM® 2
					

XCOM 2 is the sequel to XCOM: Enemy Unknown, the 2012 award-winning strategy game of th




					www.gog.com
				




Control $11.99








						Control Ultimate Edition
					

Control Ultimate Edition contains the main game and all previously released Expansio




					www.gog.com
				




Fallout 3 GOTY $7.99








						Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition
					

Prepare for the Future™ With Fallout 3: Game of the Year Edition, experience the most ac




					www.gog.com
				




Fallout New Vegas Ultimate $9.99








						Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition
					

With the Ultimate Edition, Bethesda Softworks offers you the chance to double-down and g




					www.gog.com
				




These are all excellent games for cheap!


----------



## HD64G (Apr 1, 2022)

Epic store has 2 games for free, one of them the Total War Warhammer.


----------



## Soup` (Apr 6, 2022)

Black Desert on Steam
					

Played by over 20 million Adventurers - Black Desert Online is an open-world, action MMORPG. Experience intense, action-packed combat, battle massive world bosses, fight alongside friends to siege and conquer castles, and train in professions such as fishing, trading, crafting, cooking, and more!




					store.steampowered.com
				



Lasts until April 13th


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2022)

Soup` said:


> Black Desert on Steam
> 
> 
> Played by over 20 million Adventurers - Black Desert Online is an open-world, action MMORPG. Experience intense, action-packed combat, battle massive world bosses, fight alongside friends to siege and conquer castles, and train in professions such as fishing, trading, crafting, cooking, and more!
> ...



Aye, just look at the prices of the DLC and boosts for this though. Fook


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 7, 2022)

Cyberpunk 2077 went on sale today $4.99 at best buy, xbox and ps4 and ps5.

i went to go grab a copy, but as expected, sold out online, price is there though, so its legit.

if you live near a local best buy, it might be worth trying to visit one to price match the website. not sure if that works or not. pc not included in this sale.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Aye, just look at the prices of the DLC and boosts for this though. Fook


Hi,
Yeah funny isn't it 
I guess for free version you can only use a hillbilly character and a limited magic tree limb as a weapon  

I usually pass on multiplayer but added it just because someone on the free games thread stated it didn't work.


----------



## Soup` (Apr 15, 2022)

Iris and the Giant
					

Iris and the Giant is a fusion of the roguelike, RPG and CCG genres. You play as Iri




					www.gog.com
				



Lasts until April 18th


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 15, 2022)

If you haven't got them already, TR The Last Revelation and Chronicles bundle is on sale at GOG - 86% off!








						Tomb Raider: The Last Revelation + Chronicles
					

When Lara was only 16, she was tutored in archaeology by Professor Werner Von Croy, a wor




					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 25, 2022)

*Roarr! Jurassic Edition*​4DX8H-8NZ2R-HFZ8F
first come first served

pls replay to this post if you claimed the game so others dont waste their time


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> *Roarr! Jurassic Edition*​4DX8H-8NZ2R-HFZ8F
> first come first served
> 
> pls replay to this post if you claimed the game so others dont waste their time


Thx very much was quick for a change and got it.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 26, 2022)

Resident Evil games are on sale on Steam, Village is -50% off for example and older titles have even greater discount



Spoiler


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

May the 4th Star Wars sale going on at GOG!
https://www.gog.com/partner/star_wars


----------



## Frick (May 5, 2022)

Terraforming Mars is free on Epic Games. It's a board game on a PC basically, with the shoddy graphics and everything. And it's probably not even a very good board game to be honest (I have it) but there is something about it that tickles me. But I will say that the PC version will probably be absolutely ass if you're not already familiar with the game.



lexluthermiester said:


> May the 4th Star Wars sale going on at GOG!
> https://www.gog.com/partner/star_wars



Much greatness (ok lets be fair, _some _greatness) there. But I'm not quite sure why Galactic Battlegrounds have such a high score. I played it when it came out and it was like a crap mod for Age of Empires 2. The good games (as in good today and worth buying, not good as in rose tinted nostalgia and buying them just for having themP) in that lot is probably.


Jedi Knight 2 + Mysteries of the Sith - Get past the graphics and embrace the world
Jedi Outcast/Academy - It boggles the mind how they are remastering new games (looking at you, Bioshock) but not these games, I mean these games with modern graphics _and no other changes_ would be amazing
Knigts of the Old Republic - Not as good as the second game of course but still good
Knights of the Old Republic 2 - One of the best RPG's ever made
Subclause Maybe
Rouge Squadron 3D - This one I haven't played in ages (in the 2000's) but I remember it being really good
Empire at War -  played it at release, but I just didn't get into. I'm not that big a fan of Star Wars to be honest, and I just didn't like it, but from reading about it it sounded really interesting, maybe worth looking into
Episode 1 Racer - I haven't tried it in a bit, but even when I first played it (in the 2000's) it was just a _very _solid racer
Republic Commando - I played this a bunch of years after release and it was really good, but I pretty recently tried it again and couldn't really get into it, dunno why


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

Frick said:


> Rouge Squadron 3D - This one I haven't played in ages (in the 2000's) but I remember it being really good


Still is, and at that price($3.50), a great value.


Frick said:


> Empire at War - played it at release, but I just didn't get into. I'm not that big a fan of Star Wars to be honest, and I just didn't like it, but from reading about it it sounded really interesting, maybe worth looking into


My favorite Star Wars game ever. It's in my top 3 RTS games ever. And at $7 a steal.


Frick said:


> Jedi Knight 2 + Mysteries of the Sith - Get past the graphics and embrace the world


You mean Jedi Knight 1 + MOTS? Agreed though. Get past the Quake1 engine GFX and the experience is excellent!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 7, 2022)

The Worms Series of games are on sale, along with a few new Worms titles for the GOG store!
https://www.gog.com/promo/20220506_worms






I already owned many of them, but I bought the rest. However, if you don't own any of them, $22 is a steal! You don't have to buy them all either, you can pick & choose the ones you want!


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Worms Series of games are on sale, along with a few new Worms titles for the GOG store!
> https://www.gog.com/promo/20220506_worms
> View attachment 246359
> View attachment 246360
> I already owned many of them, but I bought the rest. However, if you don't own any $22 is a steal! You don't have to buy them all either, you can pick & choose the ones you want!


That reminds me to install World Party Remastered. My favourite without a doubt; it's like Armageddon but even better.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 19, 2022)

Epic has an unlimited 25% off coupon (for items $14.99 and above, including sale items).  Use for as many items in your cart, for multiple purchases, for the length of the sale.



			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/coupons/mega-sale


----------



## ne6togadno (May 19, 2022)

GOG.com
					

Download the best classic and new games on Windows, Mac & Linux. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies and 30-day money-back guarantee.




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2022)

This just happened! $13








						Alien: Isolation Collection
					

Discover the true meaning of fear in Alien: Isolation, a survival horror set in an atmo




					www.gog.com
				







This collection includes all of the DLC! GOG For The Win!!
Bought and downloading now! Approx 22GB download so plan accordingly.

This is part of the Summer Sale!








						Summer Sale 2022 on GOG
					

GOG’s Summer Sale is here to show how games connect generations! Explore 3500+ deals up to 90% off, discover new releases, and don't miss the giveaways.



					www.gog.com
				




I already own this on Epic, but it has always refused to play offline and like always, my network security causes problems with online play... Now I actually get to play something I've paid for!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This just happened! $13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already have this on Steam and it's the scariest game I've ever played. I managed to finish it over a very long period of time, hiding under desks and in closets. It's a masterpiece in my opinion and much underrated.


----------



## MarsM4N (Jun 9, 2022)

Cities: Skylines - Colossal Collection
					

We’ve teamed up with Paradox Interactive for a Cities: Skylines bundle featuring the core game, 9 expansions & 21 add-ons. Pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



*18,95€/$ *Almost the complete package (5 DLC's missing). _*7 days left to get it*_. Won't come back for a long time for this crazy price!










						Capcom Summer 2022 Bundle
					

We’ve teamed up with Capcom for our newest bundle. Get games like Monster Hunter: World and Devil May Cry 5. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



Only *1€/$* for Street Fighter V & two other games (3 items)






__





						Best of Platinum Collection 2022 | Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				



Got _Barotrauma, The Mummy (Demasterd) & Dishonored (Definitive Edition)_ for *10,99€/$ *(3 items)










						June 2022 Humble Choice
					

Get June 2022 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com
				



If you're only interested in *Star Wars: Squadrons *monitor the keyshop prices on GG.Deals or AllKeyShop. Price might go down more after the bundle ends.
Last time when it was bundled on Humble I picked up a key for 0,19€.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 14, 2022)

Green Man Gaming | Buy Games, Game Keys & Digital Games Today
89% Off Both Standard and Deluxe Editions
Sniper Elite 4
Flash Sale 3Hours and 43mins
Time of posting


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2022)

This is a thing!




__





						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com
				



This deal includes the recent Serious Sam 4! For $34USD? Score!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2022)

This is another thing, if you're into retro classics!








						Konami Collector's Series: Castlevania & Contra
					

The Beginning of a Legend...  Return to the roots of Castlevania and Contra in one exclus




					www.gog.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is another thing, if your into retro classics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contra and Super C? Oh boy! (I have Castlevanias on Steam but Contras!!)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Contra and Super C? Oh boy! (I have Castlevanias on Steam but Contras!!)


Better on GOG because DRM Free!! I wish Capcom would do the StreetFighter & MegaMan Collections on GOG!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Better on GOG because DRM Free!! I wish Capcom would do the StreetFighter & MegaMan Collections on GOG!


Mega Man kicks ass, I have those on Steam  and Mega Man 2 on NES!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 17, 2022)

GRID (2019) is 80% off at Fanatical games. I already have it and am waiting for GRID Legends to come down in price again, which it probably will.








						GRID - 2019 | Steam PC Game
					

Ready to get your heart racing? Jump into critically-acclaimed...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## birdie (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 23, 2022)

Hi,
I've had this for years got from a gpu purchase 
Cool game 4.us on steam








						Batman™: Arkham Knight on Steam
					

Batman™: Arkham Knight brings the award-winning Arkham trilogy from Rocksteady Studios to its epic conclusion. Developed exclusively for New-Gen platforms, Batman: Arkham Knight introduces Rocksteady's uniquely designed version of the Batmobile.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 25, 2022)

I just picked up Indiana Jones And the Infernal Machine on GOG for $0.89. Wow, that's a memory from 1999 and I had hours of fun with it. Medicinal erbs!








						Indiana Jones® and the Infernal Machine™
					

The year is 1947. The Nazis have been crushed, the Cold War has begun and Soviet agents a




					www.gog.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 2, 2022)

Square Enix publisher sale on Humble Bundle, up to 90% off.








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Choose from thousands of games for PC, Mac, Linux, and Android while supporting a charity of your choice. New games added every day!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2022)

This is happening;








						Alien Breed Trilogy
					

Experience the ultimate in science-fiction action with the Alien Breed™ Trilogy: three




					www.gog.com
				



$6.89 70% off.


----------



## 80251 (Jul 8, 2022)

Alien Breed Trilogy has some nostalgic system requirements:

System:
Windows XP SP2 or later

Processor:
2.0+ GHZ Single Core Processor

Memory:
1GB RAM

Graphics:
NVIDIA 6800+ or ATI Radeon X700+ Video Card

DirectX:
9.0c

Storage:
6.0GB

Sound:
Windows Supported Sound Card


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is happening;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a top-down play style? If so, the last game of that type I played was Expendable by Rage Software back in 2001 or thereabouts. I might dust it off to remind myself whether I like the experience.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that a top-down play style?


It is, grab it and enjoy!


Splinterdog said:


> If so, the last game of that type I played was Expendable by Rage Software back in 2001 or thereabouts. I might dust it off to remind myself whether I like the experience.


You should! Expendable was a solid game.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 18, 2022)

Dead Island Definitive Edition is 80% off, but hurry because I think the sale is almost over. I'm grabbing it for around $0.25c with trading card sale funds 
Ozzies with zombies!








						Save 80% on Dead Island Definitive Edition on Steam
					

Welcome to the zombie apocalypse experience of a lifetime – and now more beautiful than ever. Caught in the midst of an epic zombie outbreak on the tropical island of Banoi, your only thought is: Survive!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 18, 2022)

EVGA Z15 Mechanical keyboard /w hot swappable switches


			https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=822-W1-15US-KR
		

(different switch packs are 10 bucks )
free UPS Ground!
edit: it seems like the site might be having issues at the checkout step just wait bit and refresh


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 22, 2022)

Resident Evil 4 (HD version) is now 75% off on Steam. Looks pretty scary to me 








						Resident Evil 4 on Steam
					

Special agent Leon S. Kennedy is sent on a mission to rescue the U.S. President’s daughter who has been kidnapped.




					store.steampowered.com
				






Splinterdog said:


> Dead Island Definitive Edition is 80% off, but hurry because I think the sale is almost over. I'm grabbing it for around $0.25c with trading card sale funds
> Ozzies with zombies!
> 
> 
> ...


And this has three more days to run.








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Paradise meets Hell! Welcome to the Zombie Apocalypse experience of a lifetime – and now more beautiful than ever. Caught in the midst of an epic zombie outbreak on the tropical island of Banoi, your only thought is: Survival! The Dead Island ExperienceSmash heads, crack skulls and slice ‘em up...




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 24, 2022)

82% off Arkane Collection - Dishonored, Prey etc.








						Arkane Anniversary Collection | Steam Game Bundle | Fanatical
					

Seek your prey with the Arkane Anniversary Collection




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 25, 2022)

Welcome to the Thunderful Games Publisher Sale 2022!
					

Great deals featuring the entire Thunderful Games catalogue with up to 90% off!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 26, 2022)

keyboard is the  SHITTT for 40 bucks
cue the FF7 Victory Fanfare


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2022)

GOG has a great deal going on!




__





						Best Video games, DRM-free | GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 26, 2022)

GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## droopyRO (Jul 26, 2022)

Also on GOG, a Waaghh ! Warhammer sale https://www.gog.com/promo/20220720_warhammer_sale


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 1, 2022)

FEAR Complete Edition is 85% off at Humble. Never played it before and it has rave reviews on Steam.








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

This bundle includes the following: F.E.A.R. F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin F.E.A.R. 2: Reborn (DLC) F.E.A.R. 3 F.E.A.R.: Extraction Point F.E.A.R.: Perseus Mandate




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 1, 2022)

Survival
					

Content Hub - Survival Games




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 3, 2022)

Grid Legends at half price - I manged to snag it for free on Prime Day 








						CheapShark
					

Digital Game Deals, Compare PC game prices on Steam, GreenManGaming, Gamer's Gate, and more!




					www.cheapshark.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 4, 2022)

The Crew 2 is 80% off at Epic - that's $2.00 where I live.


			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/the-crew-2


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 9, 2022)

20 years of CD PROJEKT RED!
					

As we celebrate our 20th anniversary, we’re holding a sale that spans centuries!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 9, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> 20 years of CD PROJEKT RED!
> 
> 
> As we celebrate our 20th anniversary, we’re holding a sale that spans centuries!
> ...


Hey, thanks for that because I've been waiting for The Witcher GOTY to come down in price as I've never played it before but heard it's the mutt's nuts.
Only $0.35c where I live


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 9, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Hey, thanks for that because I've been waiting for The Witcher GOTY to come down in price as I've never played it before but heard it's the mutt's nuts.
> Only $0.35c where I live


If you can get past the ridiculous hitching every now and again... I couldn't. Wish they would remaster it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 9, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> If you can get past the ridiculous hitching every now and again... I couldn't. Wish they would remaster it.


Hitching?


----------



## 64K (Aug 9, 2022)

The only thing I didn't like about The Witcher was the fighting seemed awkward to me otherwise it was a good game.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> 20 years of CD PROJEKT RED!
> 
> 
> As we celebrate our 20th anniversary, we’re holding a sale that spans centuries!
> ...


It should be noted that they're also having a big sale on their own store front, GOG!
https://www.gog.com/partner/cdpr_anniversary


----------



## Frick (Aug 11, 2022)

If you have Amazon Prime Starcraft Remastered is free. It requires you to connect your battle.net account and Prime account.









						Prime Gaming
					

Prime Gaming Home Page




					gaming.amazon.com


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Hitching?


Yeh periodic hitching, never could shift it on multiple systems from release until now. Annoyed me too much to try and play it. Witcher 2 and 3 run flawlessly. If anyone knows the solution or has a fix I'd love to give it a playthrough but the truth is I have tried multiple things over the years and it's always present.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 11, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> If you can get past the ridiculous hitching every now and again... I couldn't. Wish they would remaster it.


It's a horse thing apparently.








						Horse walking animation = Hitching? :: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Discussions générales
					

This is really nitpicky, but has anyone else noticed the super brief "hitch" after every couple steps your horse takes? It's fine when galloping, but when walking there's a noticeable hitch or stutter just before the horse takes another two steps. It's as if the walking animation hasn't been...




					steamcommunity.com


----------



## LifeOnMars (Aug 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> It's a horse thing apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I'm on about Witcher 1, its always been a problem for me  Witcher 2 and 3 run flawlessly.


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 11, 2022)

free game at EPIC, cook serve delicious 3


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 12, 2022)

THQ Nordic Publisher Sale
					

THQ Nordic is celebrating its annual publisher sale here on Steam and we're having a digital party! Join us!




					store.steampowered.com
				











						DC Lucky 13 Sale!
					

Save up to 90% on DC Comics-branded Games!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2022)

Currently on Special offer, Alien Breed;








						Alien Breed Trilogy
					

Experience the ultimate in science-fiction action with the Alien Breed™ Trilogy: three




					www.gog.com
				



80% off!

Edit:
Also Battlestar Galactica Deadlock!








						Battlestar Galactica Deadlock
					

The Cylons have rebelled! Four years of war and a steep price in human lives have not




					www.gog.com
				



70% off!


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 19, 2022)

DOOM 3 BFG is 60% off at Epic and also includes the expansion packs and improved graphics/widescreen support. Install size 4GB (DOOM Eternal install size 80GB)


			https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/doom-3


----------



## Bomby569 (Aug 19, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> DOOM 3 BFG is 60% off at Epic and also includes the expansion packs and improved graphics/widescreen support. Install size 4GB (DOOM Eternal install size 80GB)
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/doom-3



go fast because the promo ends in Jun 2024


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 19, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> DOOM 3 BFG is 60% off at Epic and also includes the expansion packs and improved graphics/widescreen support. Install size 4GB (DOOM Eternal install size 80GB)
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/doom-3


Won't run at all in spite of all my tweaks so I refunded only to find I already had the game on Steam, duh!  (Steam version works fine)


----------



## 64K (Aug 19, 2022)

Steam is having a Quakecon sale. Up to 70% off.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 19, 2022)

64K said:


> Steam is having a Quakecon sale. Up to 70% off.



For the lazy ones.   









						QuakeCon 2022 Sale: Pick up a new favorite for less today!
					

Join in the QuakeCon festivities with discounts on Fallout 76, DOOM Eternal, Ghostwire: Tokyo, DEATHLOOP and more!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> DOOM 3 BFG is 60% off at Epic and also includes the expansion packs and improved graphics/widescreen support. Install size 4GB (DOOM Eternal install size 80GB)
> 
> 
> https://store.epicgames.com/en-US/p/doom-3


It's also on sale at GOG 60% off!








						DOOM 3: BFG Edition
					

Multiplayer notice: The DRM free version of DOOM 3: BFG Edition is single-player only.




					www.gog.com
				






Splinterdog said:


> Won't run at all in spite of all my tweaks so I refunded only to find I already had the game on Steam, duh!  (Steam version works fine)


GOG version runs perfectly as well. I wonder what the problem with the Epic version is?


----------



## FremenDar666 (Aug 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's also on sale at GOG 60% off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because It's better to have any game on GOG or Steam instead of EGS, is why.


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 23, 2022)

Homeworld Franchise Sale
					

Immerse yourself in the iconic, award-winning, real-time strategy franchise. Play the classics now and wishlist Homeworld 3 today!




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Kalypso Media Publisher Sale 2022
					

Don't miss our new announcements and upcoming titles and join our annual Publisher Sale!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 24, 2022)

Aliens Fireteam Elite is 60% off at Humble which proves it's well worth checking if it's on Game Pass first (if you subscribe), which it is 
That was a close shave...








						The Humble Store: Great games. Fantastic prices. Support charity.
					

Play with up to two players or AI as you battle through four campaigns to explore the mystery of a new planet, LV-895. Discover what hides in the ruins and caves beneath in this third-person survival shooter set in the Aliens universe. Build your fireteam focusing on class composition...




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2022)

Just noticed this while buying a couple other games on my wishlist;








						DOOM (1993)
					

Developed by id Software, and originally released in 1993, DOOM pioneered and popularized




					www.gog.com
				











						DOOM II
					

Developed by id Software, and originally released in 1994, DOOM II is a critically acclai




					www.gog.com
				



These are the enhanced versions of Doom 1 & 2. Big discount too! I think because I already owned them I got them for free, but if you don't have them yet, they $1.50USD.
Go take a look folks! The enhanced versions are something to consider!

Also, XCom Chimera Squad, 75% off;








						XCOM®: Chimera Squad
					

XCOM: Chimera Squad delivers an all-new story and turn-based tactical combat experience




					www.gog.com
				




Control Ultimate Edition, 70% off;








						Control Ultimate Edition
					

Control Ultimate Edition contains the main game and all previously released Expans




					www.gog.com
				




It seems GOG is having a sale and I missed the email about it...








						The GOG Sale
					

Explore thousands of fresh deals you can’t miss up to -90% you can’t miss as well as new releases, curated collections and, of course, giveaways!



					www.gog.com
				



It's on for the next 10 days!


----------



## ne6togadno (Aug 26, 2022)

Immortal Empires
					

Expand your Immortal Empires campaign with savings of up to 75% off




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Age of Empires IV: Anniversary Edition on Steam
					

Celebrating its first year of delighting millions of global players, the award-winning and best-selling strategy franchise continues with Age of Empires IV: Anniversary Edition, putting you at the center of even more epic historical battles that shaped the world.




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Far Cry Bundle on Steam
					

Far Cry Bundle...




					store.steampowered.com
				












						Activision Publisher Sale
					

Activision Publisher Sale 2022




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 26, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> Immortal Empires
> 
> 
> Expand your Immortal Empires campaign with savings of up to 75% off
> ...


That Far Cry bundle is a great deal!


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 26, 2022)

Prototype 1 and 2 are part of the Activision Bundle. I might pick them up. $17 CAD for both Games.


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's also on sale at GOG 60% off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doom 3 BFG is the worst version of the game.  Get the original Doom 3 and Doom 3 RoE instead.  The changes made to BFG made the game a lot worse and I think soiled the reputation of Doom 3.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2022)

Vario said:


> Doom 3 BFG is the worst version of the game. Get the original Doom 3 and Doom 3 RoE instead.


While I will not completely disagree, good luck finding them...


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 26, 2022)

Vario said:


> Doom 3 BFG is the worst version of the game.  Get the original Doom 3 and Doom 3 RoE instead.  The changes made to BFG made the game a lot worse and I think soiled the reputation of Doom 3.


I have both Doom 3 and BFG, so I'm wondering why you say this...


----------



## Vario (Aug 26, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I have both Doom 3 and BFG, so I'm wondering why you say this...


Lighting changes (brighter), weapon changes (IIRC shotgun was more nerfed), difficulty changes (made much easier), flashlight vs weapon choice removed, more ammo supplied making it easier, and graphics looks worse than original D3 when original D3 has modified cfg (uncompress textures, force modern resolutions) or sikkmod.  Worse sound effects.  The BFG textures look worse than uncompressed D3 textures. There are also mods for D3 not on BFG including the enjoyable COOP mod, and a VR Mod iirc, as well as as mentioned sikkmod above.

I own disk of the D3 and RoE. For a time Steam sold the original, but pulled it in favor of the BFG.  Also, regarding compatibility, I have a folder of D3 and RoE that runs perfect that I made from the disks and I've used on all my modern systems so far without any issue (just move the folder, no copy protection) and occasionally modifying the autoexec cfg.


----------



## 80251 (Aug 26, 2022)

The original Doom3 came with a pewter figurine. I remember I kept it but I've long since lost it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 29, 2022)

I've been after this game for a while, Terminator Resistance is 60% off at Steam. Apparently the reviews were way off the mark, as usual and it's said to be made by fans, for fans (of the terminator lore).








						Save 60% on Terminator: Resistance on Steam
					

Terminator: Resistance, is a first-person shooter set during the 'Future War' scenario that was only glimpsed at in the iconic films, 'THE TERMINATOR' and 'T2: JUDGMENT DAY'. The machines are destined to lose, but at what cost?




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## 80251 (Aug 29, 2022)

Terminator Resistance was probably the best of the FPS Terminator games, but the in-game sex scenes were stupid and I'm surprised nothing was made of it in the reviews.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 3, 2022)

Aspyr Publisher Sale 2022
					

You want it? We got it -- for up to 90% off!




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Tripwire Interactive Publisher Sale 2022
					

Tripwire Interactive has released some of the most highly acclaimed PC games of the 21st century. Leveraging the studio's knack for stellar gameplay, over-the-top action, and a slightly twisted sense of humor to develop groundbreaking franchises while also working alongside independent...




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Claim the original Mafia free on Steam for a limited time
					

Get 60% off Mafia: Trilogy on Steam for a limited time




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Save up to 75%* on classic EA Titles
					

Expand your game library for less with big savings in our Fire ad Forget Sale – now until September 13, 2022. From Crysis® 2 to Titanfall™ 2 and beyond, we've got the games that'll really get your heart pumping. *OFFERS MAY VARY OR CHANGE. SEE RETAILER SITE FOR DETAILS.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 6, 2022)

I snagged F.E.A.R. on Fanatical at 20% off with an extra Labour Day discount yesterday. Never played it but heard great things about the game.








						F.E.A.R. | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

In F.E.A.R. be the hero in your own cinematic epic of action,...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## neatfeatguy (Sep 6, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I snagged F.E.A.R. on Fanatical at 20% off with an extra Labour Day discount yesterday. Never played it but heard great things about the game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think it has one of the better enemy AIs in a FPS with the way they flank, call out for help and try to flush you out of your position with grenades and/or fire from flanking your position. They don't tend to sit around in one spot, either, and just hide behind one piece of cover.

The expansions for FEAR were decent, too. 
The Perseus Mandate 
Extraction Point

If you like FEAR, be sure to check out the expansions.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 6, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> I still think it has one of the better enemy AIs in a FPS with the way they flank, call out for help and try to flush you out of your position with grenades and/or fire from flanking your position. They don't tend to sit around in one spot, either, and just hide behind one piece of cover.
> 
> The expansions for FEAR were decent, too.
> The Perseus Mandate
> ...


Fortunately the expansions came with the deal 

Also, there's a low FPS fix for FEAR which I really needed because it was making me dizzy at 15FPS. Also, there's no problem with native resolution at 1440p which is a relief.








						DirectInput FPS Fix
					

TL;DR The DirectInputFpxFix fixes an input related FPS drop/slowdown problem that occurs in FEAR, its expansions, Condemned: Criminal Origins and other games. It is easy to install and does not require manual disabling of HID devices. Quick start guide: Extract the file dinput8.dll to the folder ...




					community.pcgamingwiki.com


----------



## 80251 (Sep 7, 2022)

So Extraction Point was the final game in the FEAR series? The end just has the protagonist up on a balcony, no closure whatsoever.


----------



## 64K (Sep 7, 2022)

80251 said:


> So Extraction Point was the final game in the FEAR series? The end just has the protagonist up on a balcony, no closure whatsoever.



No the closure came in FEAR 3
I played it but I don't really recommend it unless you really want the closure like I did.
If you do want to play it I would suggest waiting until you can pick it up for $5 on a Steam Sale.

Edit:
You probably already know this but there is also a FEAR 2 which is a good game and well worth playing but it's not on the same level as the first FEAR which is a classic FPS imo


----------



## 80251 (Sep 7, 2022)

@64K
Your criticism of FEAR 3 is interesting considering John Carpenter worked on it!
https://fear.fandom.com/wiki/John_Carpenter

Although having a movie director involved in the creation of an FPS might be the reason it wasn't as good as the original FEAR?


----------



## 64K (Sep 7, 2022)

80251 said:


> @64K
> Your criticism of FEAR 3 is interesting considering John Carpenter worked on it!
> https://fear.fandom.com/wiki/John_Carpenter
> 
> Although having a movie director involved in the creation of an FPS might be the reason it wasn't as good as the original FEAR?



It just didn't measure up to the first FEAR at all and wasn't as good as the second FEAR. I just got to the point where I wanted to get to the conclusion and get it over with. Maybe your experience will be different but most gamers, including myself, will say that FEAR 3 was the worst of the series.


----------



## 80251 (Sep 7, 2022)

I'll look into F.E.A.R. 2 then. I just hope it'll run on Windows 10, the system requirements for the whole F.E.A.R. series are hilariously low budget in 2022.


----------



## 64K (Sep 7, 2022)

80251 said:


> I'll look into F.E.A.R. 2 then. I just hope it'll run on Windows 10, the system requirements for the whole F.E.A.R. series are hilariously low budget in 2022.



If you get it from GOG you shouldn't have any problems. You also get the DLC Fear 2: Reborn. I'm not sure if you get that DLC with FEAR 2 on Steam.


----------



## Vario (Sep 7, 2022)

FEAR (and the expansions) is excellent, a prime example of the supremacy of the early-mid 2000s fps genre.  FEAR 2 is a decent game, better than a lot of modern FPS, but not on the same level as originals.  Definitely worth playing through FEAR2 all the same, solid game.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 8, 2022)

Crusader Kings III on Steam
					

Love, fight, scheme, and claim greatness. Determine your noble house’s legacy in the sprawling grand strategy of Crusader Kings III. Death is only the beginning as you guide your dynasty’s bloodline in the rich and larger-than-life simulation of the Middle Ages.




					store.steampowered.com
				



free for 3 day and -20%
also available on





						September 2022 | Humble Choice
					






					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 10, 2022)

https://www.gog.com/promo/20220908_star_trek_day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/promo/20220908_star_trek_day


The weird thing is, while they're calling it a "Star Trek Day" sale, everything Activision sells at GOG is on sale 30% off or more. That said, these should not be missed:








						Star Trek™: Armada
					

Control the races. Control the galaxy.  War rages across the Alpha Quadrant. You comman




					www.gog.com
				











						Star Trek™: Armada II
					

Longer campaigns. More races. Full cinematic 3-D Action.  The Borg are back with an ins




					www.gog.com
				











						Star Trek™: Voyager - Elite Force
					

Putting the final in the final frontier.  One blast from destruction, the U.S.S. Voyage




					www.gog.com
				











						Star Trek™: Elite Force II
					

The alien invaders show no mercy, and neither should you.  Hack, blast and vaporize you




					www.gog.com
				




As well as Battlestar Galactica Deadlock:








						Battlestar Galactica Deadlock
					

The Cylons have rebelled! Four years of war and a steep price in human lives have not




					www.gog.com
				




And then there's this. If you're into old school JRPG's, you might enjoy this one.








						Jack Move
					

Jack Move is a fresh take on turn based Japanese style RPG’s. Promising a unique b




					www.gog.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Sep 10, 2022)

Humble also has now the *"Starlight Bundle"* with tons of Star Wars games in it.
The Pinball tables alone are worth the price.  I do not own any of the games, so that's a no brainer purchase.










						Starlight Children's Foundation Bundle
					

We’ve teamed up with Disney and Starlight Children’s Foundation for a bundle of games featuring STAR WARS, Disney, Marvel, and more. Help Humble Bundle support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				













						Humble Starlight Children's Foundation Bundle
					

Pay $10 for a collection of classic Disney games!




					gg.deals
				




Guess German shoppers have to use a VPN to get the _"Aliens vs. Predator Collection"_. Doesn't show up on the Humble page.


----------



## 80251 (Sep 10, 2022)

Elite Force and Elite Force II are some REALLY old games. I'm not even sure if all the voice acting was done by the TNG cast in Elite Force II except for Ensign Barkley. Elite Force II did have an interesting level where you go out on the hull of the Enterprise E (I think, whatever Enterprise replaced the one in TNG). Elite Force II was the better game with better graphics.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2022)

80251 said:


> Elite Force and Elite Force II are some REALLY old games.


And? Excellent is always excellent regardless of age. Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun is over 20 years old and it is STILL one of the very best RTS games ever made, has aged very well and still plays perfectly. The Elite Force games are similarly so. Elite Force 1 more than 2, but still.

Not sure what you are trying to say, but I think your point isn't much of one. No offense..


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 11, 2022)

ubisoft+ is free for 1 month (Sep 10 to Oct 10). You can play all their games and DLC.


----------



## 80251 (Sep 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And? Excellent is always excellent regardless of age. Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun is over 20 years old and it is STILL one of the very best RTS games ever made, has aged very well and still plays perfectly. The Elite Force games are similarly so. Elite Force 1 more than 2, but still.
> 
> Not sure what you are trying to say, but I think your point isn't much of one. No offense..


I don't remember a single map/level from Elite Force, although it must have had some Borg levels. Do you? Elite Force II had at least two memorable levels (the external hull of the Enterprise-E) and some sort of research facility overrun by hostile aliens (which reminded me a lot of an Unreal 2 level/map). I recommend Elite Force II over Elite Force I. No offense intended on my part either.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2022)

80251 said:


> I don't remember a single map/level from Elite Force, although it must have had some Borg levels. Do you?


Hell yeah! That game was great fun. I got my but kicked by the Borg more times than I care to count.


80251 said:


> I recommend Elite Force II over Elite Force I. No offense intended on my part either.


No worries, everyone has their personal preferences based on experiences. It's all good.


----------



## MarsM4N (Sep 12, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Guess German shoppers have to use a VPN to get the *"Aliens vs. Predator Collection"*. Doesn't show up on the Humble page.



What I suspected. Dam *German Nanny State*.  For ZeGerman's, if you don't wanna get cheated out of the game, do the following:

use a VPN, connect to any other EU country, open the website, log in, go to settings, change location to your "new" location, buy the bundle.
Now you will get all 17 games & not only 16. Game can be activated in Steam. Cheers.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 12, 2022)

Ace Combat 7 is $9 on Steam. I am considering it... any thoughts on this? Is it a good deal or should I wait to see if it goes lower in winter sale?


----------



## Bomby569 (Sep 12, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Ace Combat 7 is $9 on Steam. I am considering it... any thoughts on this? Is it a good deal or should I wait to see if it goes lower in winter sale?



lower then 9$, i doubt it.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 13, 2022)

https://www.gog.com/promo/2022_thq_nordic_week


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.gog.com/promo/2022_thq_nordic_week


Good selections in that sale! Biomutant, the Darksiders series and Elex 1 & 2 to mention a few.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good selections in that sale! Biomutant, the Darksiders series and Elex 1 & 2 to mention a few.


gothic & sacred series, titan quest too
heard good words for Expeditions but havent tried it myself yet so cant confirm.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 15, 2022)

Steam Store
					

Steam is the ultimate destination for playing, discussing, and creating games.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 19, 2022)

Kingdom Franchise Sale
					

Up to 90% off on the award-winning MicroStrategy series




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Sep 19, 2022)

_"Bastion"_ is *85%* off on _Steam_. _"Bastion + Original Soundtrack_" is even* 87%* off (historical low).










						Save 85% on Bastion on Steam
					

Discover the secrets of the Calamity, a surreal catastrophe that shattered the world to pieces.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> _"Bastion"_ is *85%* off on _Steam_. _"Bastion + Original Soundtrack_" is even* 87%* off (historical low).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Word of warning on that game, the in game volume controls do not save after the game exits and it very easy to accidental reset the game progress. You get ONE save, which is done automatically as you go.


----------



## MarsM4N (Sep 22, 2022)

*Serious Sam Bundle* is live on _HumbleBundle_.  A very good deal if you're not already owning the newer more expensive titles!
Dam, Humble is really rolling out some great bundles lately. They're making me poor.










						The Complete Serious Sam Collection
					

We’ve teamed up with Devolver Digital for our newest bundle. Get games like Serious Sam 4 and Siberian Mayhem. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com
				






lexluthermiester said:


> Word of warning on that game, the in game volume controls do not save after the game exits and it very easy to accidental reset the game progress. You get ONE save, which is done automatically as you go.



Thanks, good to know. _**_ Did some research and found the following: *How to force the game to save*
Guess their *autosave* is a bit tricky. But I didn't find a lot about it, so it could be that it's already patched out.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Thanks, good to know. _**_ Did some research and found the following: *How to force the game to save*
> Guess their *autosave* is a bit tricky.


That experience is similar to mine. It is a bit tricky. I agree with that OP("WHY THE F NOT?").


MarsM4N said:


> But I didn't find a lot about it, so it could be that it's already patched out.


I don't think so. I've got the current version and this is when the problem took place.

So allow me to clarify my above caution. If you're going to sit down with the game, make sure you're ready and willing to play through to the end before starting anything else.


----------



## MarsM4N (Sep 27, 2022)

_*BundleFest*_ is back, and not only is it bigger than ever, it’s also better than ever! Throughout this week, starting on the *26th of September until the 2nd of October*, we'll release at least a bundle a day for all of your bundle needs! There are also various sales going on from some top publishers, and every purchase over $10 / £8 / €10 will get you a scratchcard with prizes such as $10 to spend on Fanatical, or a copy of Cult of the Lamb!







						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 29, 2022)

Save 80% on Need for Speed™ Heat on Steam
					

Hustle by day and risk it all at night in Need for Speed™ Heat Deluxe Edition, a white-knuckle street racer, where the lines of the law fade as the sun starts to set.




					store.steampowered.com
				



Need for speed heat 95 percent off 
free keys to the city DLC
*5aud*


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 29, 2022)

For all of you GOGers, DRM haters, and mod lovers, GOG now has DRM free Skyrim SE on sale for $13.19 us, and $24.99 for the Anniversary Edition.









						The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition
					

Winner of more than 200 Game of the Year Awards, Skyrim Special Edition brings the epic




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> For all of you GOGers, DRM haters, and mod lovers, GOG now has DRM free Skyrim SE on sale for $13.19 us, and $24.99 for the Anniversary Edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a ton of people that will like this! Very nice!

@Bethesda:
This is excellent. Very well done. Can we possibly get Quake 1 Enhanced Edition now? Even though I already own the original, I really want to own the newer version on GOG and I'm willing to pay for it.. Oh, and Steam simply isn't an option. Just saying. We'd be ever so grateful if you put it on GOG.


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 29, 2022)

Warner Bros Publisher Weekend
					

Save up to 90%!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## delshay (Oct 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are a ton of people that will like this! Very nice!
> 
> @Bethesda:
> This is excellent. Very well done. Can we possibly get Quake 1 Enhanced Edition now? Even though I already own the original, I really want to own the newer version on GOG and I'm willing to pay for it.. Oh, and Steam simply isn't an option. Just saying. We'd be ever so grateful if you put it on GOG.



I already own this game on steam but had to buy on GOG. This is the game I'm currently playing over the last 4 months. I just don't want it to end, so I'm currently filling out my skill in all categories to the max & finding those ever so hard secrets.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2022)

Just dropped $20 on GoG 14th Anniversary Sale.

Singularity
The Wheel of Time (I own the disc version as well, but I wanted to get the GoG version too)
Men of War
and quite a few cheaper ones.

I kind of want to get Morrowind goty and Oblivion goty, but just not sure if I'd ever get around to playing them. They are on a good sale at GoG, I feel like those games are considered legendary though, I kind of of owe it to them to give them a proper try. Hmm, any thoughts?


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 3, 2022)

20 Warhammer 40K books for as little as 19$








						Audio Tales from the Indomitus Crusade 2022 by Black Library
					

We’ve bundled some of the best Warhammer 40,000 audiobooks together for your convenience, from beloved authors Gav Thorpe, Guy Haley, Chris Wraight and more!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2022)

This seems to be happening!








						Middle-earth™: Shadow of War™
					

Go behind enemy lines to forge your army, conquer Fortresses and dominate Mordor from wit




					www.gog.com
				



85% off too!


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This seems to be happening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shadow of War and Shadow of Mordor are both 10/10 in my book.

However, don't buy the version in your link, get the Definitive Edition its only a buck a more.









						Middle-earth™: Shadow of War™ Definitive Edition
					

Experience an epic open-world brought to life by the award-winning Nemesis System. Forge




					www.gog.com
				




and Mordor here for a 4 bucks.









						Middle-earth™: Shadow of Mordor™ Game of the Year Edition
					

Middle-earth™: Shadow of Mordor™ Game of the Year Edition includes:  Middle-earth™: Sha




					www.gog.com


----------



## delshay (Oct 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This seems to be happening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bought this & the other one "Mordor" for less than 2 UKP. Both games have "built-in Benchmark tool".


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 6, 2022)

_"*Ubisoft Autumn Sale 2022*"_ is live.  Ends Oktober 13th.







						Autumn Sale | Ubisoft Store
					

Ubisoft Official Store




					store.ubi.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 8, 2022)

With _*Warhammer 40,000: Darktide*_ just around the corner, HumbleBundle is pumping out the *Warhammer: Vermintide Franchise Bundle*.










						Warhammer: Vermintide Franchise Bundle
					

We’ve teamed up with Fatshark for a Warhammer: Vermintide franchise game bundle. Pay what you want for both games plus DLC including new careers and expansions.




					www.humblebundle.com
				




Bundle includes everything from _"Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide"_ and almost everything from _"Warhammer: Vermintide 2"_, so it's a good deal.  Games are older, but player numbers are still good. Average players in the last 30 days hovering around _*2.758 players*_ for _"Warhammer: Vermintide 2"_ & *64 players* for _"Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide".









_


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 8, 2022)

SEGA MEGAMIX SALE
					






					store.steampowered.com


----------



## jormungand (Oct 8, 2022)

damn im btw buying Ac valhalla or FC 6 ?? both same price for standard editions $20, too bad Ubisoft decided to go greedy and don't sell the base game + dlcs for a reasonable price
like when i bought AC odyssey+dlc for $34.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 11, 2022)

ELEX Midweek Madness Deal!
					

Check out ELEX Midweek Madness deals including ELEX II and a new Franchise bundle!




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Overcooked! Franchise Sale
					

Up to 80% off in the Overcooked Franchise Sale!




					store.steampowered.com
				











						MechWarrior 5: Mercenaries on Steam
					

The year is 3015. The battlefields are dominated by war machines known as BattleMechs. Level entire cities and decimate the enemy in your BattleMech. Follow a quest for glory and revenge. Manage an expanding mercenary company. Fight alongside your friends with a four-player PvE co-op.




					store.steampowered.com
				











						Metro Saga Bundle on Steam
					






					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2022)

This happened last month and it somehow got passed me. I'll somewhat irritated by that. Still, this potential bit of awesome is here!








						MythBusters: The Game - Crazy Experiments Simulator
					

MythBusters: The Game is an official video game adaptation of the legendary Discovery




					www.gog.com
				



This looks like a blast(pun intended)! I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Shihab (Oct 15, 2022)

Fallout 4 GOTY is at US$9.99








						Fallout 4: Game of the Year Edition on Steam
					

Includes 7 items: Fallout 4, Fallout 4 - Automatron, Fallout 4 - Wasteland Workshop, Fallout 4 Far Harbor, Fallout 4 - Contraptions Workshop, Fallout 4 Vault-Tec Workshop, Fallout 4 Nuka-World...




					store.steampowered.com
				




And Tales series (or at least 4 of them) are on sale also. Zestiria and Berseria are at new historical lows.








						Tales of Franchise Sale
					

Check out these deals on Tales of games in this week's Weekend Deal!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 21, 2022)

Don't know if this has been posted yet or not, but Fanatical has a Hellfire Bundle going on:






						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com
				




$6.66   for 7 Steam games.

Pretty decent deal honestly.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 23, 2022)

Fanatical has the Walking Dead 1 & 2 plus 400 Days for $1.00






						Fanatical
					






					www.fanatical.com


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 25, 2022)

Death Stranding: Directors Cut $18.59 on Fanatical









						DEATH STRANDING DIRECTOR'S CUT | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

From legendary game creator Hideo Kojima comes a genre-defying...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## 64K (Oct 25, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Fanatical has the Walking Dead 1 & 2 plus 400 Days for $1.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Point and Click Adventure games and I consider 1 and 2 a must-play. The decisions that you make along the way changes the game story. 

That's a lot of entertainment for $1.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2022)

If you haven't gotten Red Dead Redemption 2 yet, Green Man Gaming has it on sale for $25.80 USD:





__





						Green Man Gaming
					





					www.greenmangaming.com
				





They also have Back 4 Blood on sale for $20.40 USD:





__





						Green Man Gaming
					





					www.greenmangaming.com
				





Note: This sale ends after today. It's a Halloween sale.

They have a ton of other titles on sale as well:



			Green Man Gaming


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 1, 2022)

__





						GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 7, 2022)

The "*Humble Choice November '22*" bundle is a pretty good deal.  You won't get your hands cheaper on _"*Hell Let Loose*"_ in the near future. Additional games are a bonus on top.










						November 2022 Humble Choice
					

Get November 2022 Humble Choice and more when you subscribe for just $11.99 per month!




					www.humblebundle.com
				




And 2 days left for the *"Payday 2 - Ultimate Score"* bundle.  Great deal! Game incl. almost all DLC's (only missing _"Lost in Transit Bundle", "Midland Ranch Heist" & "h3h3 Character Pack"_).










						PAYDAY 2: The Ultimate Score
					

We’ve teamed up with Starbreeze for our newest bundle. Get PAYDAY 2 and more than 60 heists and content packs. Plus, pay what you want & support charity!




					www.humblebundle.com


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2022)

Fanatical has Far Cry 6 on sale. Standard is $22.19, Deluxe $25.59, and Gold is $36.99









						Far Cry® 6 | PC UPlay Game | Fanatical
					

In Far Cry® 6 welcome to Yara, a tropical paradise frozen in...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2022)

This is currently happening! Lot's of good deals for great titles.
https://www.gog.com/en/promo/2022_bethesda_autumn_sale


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 23, 2022)

Terminator: Resistance is 60% off until 29th November, so thanks to Cheapshark for that one!








						Save 60% on Terminator: Resistance on Steam
					

Terminator: Resistance, is a first-person shooter set during the 'Future War' scenario that was only glimpsed at in the iconic films, 'THE TERMINATOR' and 'T2: JUDGMENT DAY'. The machines are destined to lose, but at what cost?




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2022)

Skyrim is on sale $20!








						The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Anniversary Edition
					

The Anniversary Edition includes: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Special Edition The Elder




					www.gog.com


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 23, 2022)

The GOG Black Friday sale is going on. Tons of stuff and you can actually build bundles to save even more! 






						GOG.COM
					






					www.gog.com
				





Steam is having their Autumn sale with tons of sales going on.









						Welcome to Steam
					

The Steam winter Sale is on now — find great deals on thousands of games! Plus vote for the best games of 2022 in this year's Steam Awards.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## delshay (Nov 24, 2022)

I bought "The Witcher 3" on GOG. Not my kind of game, but I want to see the difference when it gets December 14, 2022, update.


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 24, 2022)

*EA* launched it's black friday sale.  Some great deals, often even *undercutting key shops*.

*Electronic Arts: Black Friday Sale 2022*



delshay said:


> I bought "The Witcher 3" on GOG. Not my kind of game, but I want to see the difference when it gets December 14, 2022, update.



Still waiting for it to drop below €4,99 like _*The Witcher 1 & 2*_, lol.  Got part 1 for free, and it's quite entertaining. Esp. the X scene.


----------



## delshay (Nov 24, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> *EA* launched it's black friday sale.  Some great deals, often even *undercutting key shops*.
> 
> *Electronic Arts: Black Friday Sale 2022*
> 
> ...



It's very cheap at the moment on GOG & STEAM standard version.  I bought the "Game of The Year Edition" for 6.99 UKP on GOG website.


----------



## Shrek (Nov 24, 2022)

How are the key shops able to offer a discount?


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 24, 2022)

delshay said:


> It's very cheap at the moment on GOG & STEAM standard version.  I bought the "Game of The Year Edition" for 6.99 UKP on GOG website.



For me it's €10,00 on GoG. €9,99 on Steam, Humble & Epic.  Stuck there since years. For a 6 year old game.



Shrek said:


> How are the key shops able to offer a discount?



They buy keys in bulk, sell in masses & have no platform premiums.


----------



## delshay (Nov 24, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> For me it's €10,00 on GoG. €9,99 on Steam, Humble & Epic.  Stuck there since years. For a 6 year old game.



It's 5.00 or 4.99 UKP for the standard version depending on which site user(s) buy.



Shrek said:


> How are the key shops able to offer a discount?



I picked up Cyberpunk 2077 a few months back for 11.00 UKP GOG version.


----------



## MarsM4N (Nov 24, 2022)

*Garfield Kart – Furious Racing* is FREE *on Fanatical* if you subscribe to the email newsletter and link a valid Steam account.










						Grab a Free Garfield Kart Furious Racing Steam Key
					

Grab a free Garfield Kart Steam key then race your friends in local mode or online, with up to eight players on 16 iconic racing circuits!




					www.indiegamebundles.com
				




If you do so, I recommend to change later the newsletter preferences to avoid eMail spam.  My Account > Account Overview > Contact Preferences.
I guess leaving on "Giveaways" and "Email Exclusive Promotions" might be a good idea.

Ohh, and you get also a 10% OFF coupon for Fanatical Bundles.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 24, 2022)

Assasins Creed Valhalla is 70% off on Fanatical for 24 hrs. 









						Assassin's Creed Valhalla - Complete Edition | PC UPlay Game | Fanatical
					

Prepare to enter the Dark Ages and become a legendary Viking...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 27, 2022)

Ubisoft has a sale running through the 30th. Looks like 50-80% off of most games not in pre-order. I picked up the Ezio trilogy for $12.






						Ubisoft Store - Black Friday & Cyber Monday Deals
					

Ubisoft Official Store




					store.ubi.com


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 1, 2022)

Frost Punk is on sale at GOG, is that a play worthy game?








						GOG.com
					






					www.gog.com


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 1, 2022)

https://store.steampowered.com/app/686810/Hell_Let_Loose/ 


Spoiler: first come first served



GTTK0-CFJ4R-FBMV7


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 1, 2022)

ne6togadno said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/686810/Hell_Let_Loose/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: first come first served
> ...


Claimed, game looks awesome fun to dip in and out of. Thank you!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2022)

VulkanBros said:


> Frost Punk is on sale at GOG, is that a play worthy game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is! Depends on what you're into, as always. Get on YouTube and watch a few gameplay video's to see if it will appeal to you.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 5, 2022)

Road Redemption is 70% off on Steam (less than $0.50 in Argentina) which reminds me of how it is to be a motorcyclist in Argentina 2022. I'll spare you the details, but I'm serious.
Will probably buy just for virtual revenge 








						Save 70% on Road Redemption on Steam
					

Road Redemption lets you lead a biker gang on an epic journey across the country in this driving combat road rage adventure. Huge campaign, dozens of weapons, full 4-player co-op splitscreen and online multiplayer.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 5, 2022)

Donate a minimum of £35, select the Jingle Jam 2022 Games Collection and receive Steam keys for 85+ games and more.
https://jinglejam.tiltify.com/games


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 8, 2022)

Not only have Holiday free games begun on Epic.  

"The Game Awards Sale" is now active including an early list 50% discount on Gotham Knights.  Surely there is more and more to come.









						Gotham Knights | Download and Buy Today - Epic Games Store
					

Download and play Gotham Knights at the Epic Games Store. Check for platform availability and price!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 15, 2022)

Epic Holiday Sale launched today and includes a secondary 25% off coupon for purchases over US $14.99.

Any combination of actively sold games (50 game limit) regardless of current discount contribute to this amount.
It shows up at checkout so you can verify the correct regulations have been met.



> The 25% Coupon can only be used on eligible games already released on the Epic Games Store and priced at, or combining to, $14.99 or more after any sale discounts have been applied. Taxes and other fees do not apply toward the minimum purchase requirement. This coupon cannot be used on pre-purchases or any non-game purchase such as add-ons (like DLC or season passes) or in-game purchases (such as in-game currency, like V-Bucks in Fortnite, or upgrades like Save the World mode).











						The Epic Games Store Holiday Sale Coupon is Live Right Now!
					

The 25% Off Epic Coupon for Holiday Sale 2022 has been automatically added to all active Epic Games accounts! Applies to all eligible products $14.99 and above!




					store.epicgames.com


----------



## Shihab (Dec 16, 2022)

One more week...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603840615640625152


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 16, 2022)

FEAR 3 75% off!








						F.E.A.R. 3
					

Alma is expecting and a new level of terror grows as you and your cannibal brother ba




					www.gog.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2022)

GOG has a Winter Sale going on!


			https://www.gog.com/en/promo/2022_winter_sale
		






						Winter Sale has arrived: over 4500 titles up to -90%, giveaway and much more!
					

Winter Sale has arrived: over 4500 titles up to -90%, giveaway and much more!




					www.gog.com
				



Lots of good stuff!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2022)

Already stated this over in the free games thread, but it deserves to be here too!
A few days ago, Quake 1 Enhanced Edition was released on GOG! It's a freebie to everyone who already own Quake 1, it's $4 otherwise. For fans of the game, Happy Holiday's indeed!








						Quake
					

Developed by the award-winning id Software, Quake® is the ground-breaking, original da




					www.gog.com


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Dec 21, 2022)

Doom Eternal: Deluxe Edition nicely discounted on Fanatical:









						DOOM Eternal - Deluxe Edition | PC Steam Game | Fanatical
					

Raze Hell with your DOOM Eternal - Deluxe Edition Steam PC key...




					www.fanatical.com


----------



## AVATARAT (Jan 3, 2023)

I gift a few Steam games from my Humble choice, the first who registered them - win 

First Class Trouble
TOEM
Blade Assault
Super Magbot (it's limited in some countries)


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 3, 2023)

AVATARAT said:


> I gift a few Steam games from my Humble choice, the first who registered them - win
> 
> First Class Trouble
> TOEM
> ...


Gimme Blade Assault 
edit: ah I had to claim it, but thanks! 
edit: worked, now downloading


----------



## AVATARAT (Jan 3, 2023)

Kissamies said:


> Gimme Blade Assault
> edit: ah I had to claim it, but thanks!


Yep, just click on the game you like


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 3, 2023)

AVATARAT said:


> Yep, just click on the game you like


Let's have others to grab the rest


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Jan 3, 2023)

Super Magbot redeemed! Thank you kindly!


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 9:52 PM)

Prince of Persia
					

In the midst of a land rooted in Persian mythology, the Prince finds himself caught in an




					www.gog.com
				




the 2008 reboot of Prince of Persia is a hidden gem imo, $1.99 over on GoG. cheaper than a medium order of french fries.


----------



## P4-630 (59 minutes ago)

Space Lynx said:


> cheaper than a medium order of french fries.


Actually I'd like some french fries now....


----------

